# Silverstone TJ08-E Owners Club.



## Nutty Pumpkin

All credit for the form and doc goes to hyp36rmax! Thanks dude!

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MzX9nEfQL0nzGFnwPXpzSd8KK705fXH74nIW6Wtg4Ds/viewform?embedded=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhSKTC417AS7dE5ocnBMOERxNjlZc2l3WlZPWC1GSGc&output=html&widget=true


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

The TJ08-E Hall of Fame!

*Mentalist:
This build shows the absolute potential of the TJ08-E chassis. Amazing.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








More pictures here.

*New memorable build! Pure ripping.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*anteante's TJ08-E!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/img1215ze.jpg/



*wiski's Gunmetal TJ08-E!*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




The build log.
http://imgur.com/a/KCxk6



*Honorable Members:*
An honorable member is someone who has been incredibly helpful and shown dedication to the club.

*1. nagle3092*
- Made the signature solely without being asked.
- Shown to be very helpful
- Answered most questions asked
- Contributed the most out of anyone at the moment.
*2. hyp36rmax*
- Made the members form and spreadsheet
- Did it without being asked
- Seems to be a really knowledgeable member


----------



## nagle3092

Mine will be here on Tuesday.
Hows this?
SilverStoneTJ08-ECase Owners Club



PHP:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1068487-silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club.html]SilverStoneTJ08-ECase Owners Club[/URL]


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14243885*
> Mine will be here on Tuesday.


Awesome, looking forward to it! Hopefully there should be some spectacular builds in this case.


----------



## Behemoth777

I'm seriously considering ditching my atx motherboard and case and getting a maximus iv gene and this case. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 161029

I saw it the other day and fell in love with it. I don't see any good mATX bulldozer boards out yet.

Edit: Never looked yet but where can I get it? I've only seen sundial micro.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14244001*
> I'm seriously considering ditching my atx motherboard and case and getting a maximus iv gene and this case. Decisions, decisions.


Might as well, I dont see the point in big builds anymore. Matx is more than enough for 90% of people, the only reason I would go back to ATX is if I was using 3 or more gpus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14244022*
> I saw it the other day and fell in love with it. I don't see any good mATX bulldozer boards out yet.
> 
> Edit: Never looked yet but where can I get it? I've only seen sundial micro.


http://www.directron.com/tj08be.html

Depending on where you live it might come direct from Silverstone like mine if you order it from them.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14244001*
> I'm seriously considering ditching my atx motherboard and case and getting a maximus iv gene and this case. Decisions, decisions.


Hahaha,

Why not! It is, in my opinion the sexiest mATX case available internally and externally. The separate hidden PSU compartment and quite significant room for cable management make it a great case for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14244022*
> I saw it the other day and fell in love with it. I don't see any good mATX bulldozer boards out yet.
> 
> Edit: Never looked yet but where can I get it? I've only seen sundial micro.


Unfortunately I can't help there!

Down in Australia though there available at most online shops. Whenever I try to find a product online I use Staticice, I believe they have an American website too.

http://www.staticice.com


----------



## Jaromir

it doesnt look bad ...but it does have some issues that bug me though

- 2.5" hole in the bottom (makes it ugly, it would look way better without that hole)
- dust filter on top (it shouldnt be there at all, since its probably better to turn the psu so that it exhausts hot air out of the case - and if u dont, gpu doesnt get much air)
- steel body (it should be all aluminium)

...so far im sticking with my mini p180 ...it has better cooling then this (Its a bit big & heavy though thats what I dont like about it)


----------



## 161029

A full aluminum body will raise the price of this little monster. It would be great though. Also, you can easily drill holes for a fan at the bottom. What's so fun about this case if you can't mod it a little?


----------



## Behemoth777

I think it is perfect the way it is.







Making it aluminium would kill most of the appeal for me, because the price would likely be over $200 just like those really nice lian li m-atx cases that were just released. The price on this case is amazing, and it looks really well put together and thought out. I seriously want this case..

The only thing that I'm really worried about with this case is my psu. It said on their website that the absolute maximum length for a psu in this case is 180mm, and my psu is exactly that length. I'm scarred that it might not fit, or I might just have to get an external dvd drive.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;14244860*
> it doesnt look bad ...but it does have some issues that bug me though
> 
> - 2.5" hole in the bottom (makes it ugly, it would look way better without that hole)
> - dust filter on top (it shouldnt be there at all, since its probably better to turn the psu so that it exhausts hot air out of the case - and if u dont, gpu doesnt get much air)
> - steel body (it should be all aluminium)
> 
> ...so far im sticking with my mini p180 ...it has better cooling then this (Its a bit big & heavy though thats what I dont like about it)


-The 3.5 hole isnt that bad, I personally like it where its at.
-The dust filter on top is the only thing I dont like about it. It makes no point. It even says in the manual if you have a psu with a fan to have it oriented down. So the filter is completely pointless. I emailed silverstone about that, still havent gotten a response.
-After owning a Lian Li (coming from an A04B) I would rather have a steel body, aluminum resonates sound to much.
-Cooling is probably better than your mini P unless you have some high intake fans on that thing. I dont think you realize that the intake is a 130 cfm. The only one that looks like it might be neglected is the top gpu if you have 2, I will find out soon enough though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14247209*
> I think it is perfect the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making it aluminium would kill most of the appeal for me, because the price would likely be over $200 just like those really nice lian li m-atx cases that were just released. The price on this case is amazing, and it looks really well put together and thought out. I seriously want this case..
> 
> The only thing that I'm really worried about with this case is my psu. It said on their website that the absolute maximum length for a psu in this case is 180mm, and my psu is exactly that length. I'm scarred that it might not fit, or I might just have to get an external dvd drive.


Sell it and get a smaller one if your worried. Are you ever gonna sli? If not then sell it.


----------



## Behemoth777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14247747*
> Sell it and get a smaller one if your worried. Are you ever gonna sli? If not then sell it.


I'm planning on going sli in a few months. I used to have a seasonic x650 and I sold it for this corsair hx850.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14247209*
> I think it is perfect the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making it aluminium would kill most of the appeal for me, because the price would likely be over $200 just like those really nice lian li m-atx cases that were just released. The price on this case is amazing, and it looks really well put together and thought out. I seriously want this case..
> 
> The only thing that I'm really worried about with this case is my psu. It said on their website that the absolute maximum length for a psu in this case is 180mm, and my psu is exactly that length. I'm scarred that it might not fit, or I might just have to get an external dvd drive.


It will fit!

I know this because it's in the Silverstone product Manual. I'll get up the image when I'm on my computer!
Product Manual It's on page 24 dude.

It's a very tricky fit, but it should just make it!

For $109 Australian, I don't want them to change anything! Except maybe the PSU fan grill on the top other than that it looks great and is very well thought out for the price.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14248022*
> I'm planning on going sli in a few months. I used to have a seasonic x650 and I sold it for this corsair hx850.


It will fit. The part where you said you went from Seasonic to Corsair made me sad. Corsair is a great company but the power supplies are just rebrands of mostly seasonics.


----------



## somebodysb2

Good case, except that a GPU in the upper slots will choke?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14251869*
> Good case, except that a GPU in the upper slots will choke?


Yup. Basically, you should only run a GPU in the two middle or bottom slots. Preferably bottom. You could have the PSU face down so it pulls air from the air stream created by the 180mm in front. Then the GPU could get some but it'll still be hot. Watercooling isn't really an option here unless you want external enclosures or external rads.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14251869*
> Good case, except that a GPU in the upper slots will choke?


We will find this out on Tuesday when my case shows up. I'm gonna throw my 465s in there and see how they do.


----------



## Jaromir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14247747*
> -The 3.5 hole isnt that bad, I personally like it where its at.
> -The dust filter on top is the only thing I dont like about it. It makes no point. It even says in the manual if you have a psu with a fan to have it oriented down. So the filter is completely pointless. I emailed silverstone about that, still havent gotten a response.
> -After owning a Lian Li (coming from an A04B) I would rather have a steel body, aluminum resonates sound to much.
> -Cooling is probably better than your mini P unless you have some high intake fans on that thing. I dont think you realize that the intake is a 130 cfm. The only one that looks like it might be neglected is the top gpu if you have 2, I will find out soon enough though.
> 
> Sell it and get a smaller one if your worried. Are you ever gonna sli? If not then sell it.


I have 2 of those noctua 120mm intake fans, one fan blow directly to the gpu and one directly to the cpu (thats what i like about mini p180)
basicly im looking for smaller mini p180 that has no doors









i realize that intake is 130cfm (but thats also at 30-34db) thats louder & pushes less air then 2x120 fans

...I really like the tj08-e looks & size, cable management should be awesome too ...I only wish gpu cooling would be better :/ Heck i might even buy it

report back to us the dual gpu result


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;14254756*
> I have 2 of those noctua 120mm intake fans, one fan blow directly to the gpu and one directly to the cpu (thats what i like about mini p180)
> basicly im looking for smaller mini p180 that has no doors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realize that intake is 130cfm (but thats also at 30-34db) thats louder & pushes less air then 2x120 fans
> 
> ...I really like the tj08-e looks & size, cable management should be awesome too ...I only wish gpu cooling would be better :/ Heck i might even buy it
> 
> report back to us the dual gpu result


Just a heads up, 54+54=108 so no the noctuas dont push more air. Trust me I have plenty of noctuas (click the link in my sig). They are quieter but I wouldnt turn the 180mm fan up unless I was gaming anyways. If your looking for a mini p180 with no doors look at the Lian Li A04B, thats the case I have now while I'm waiting for my TJ08-E to come in.

I will be letting you guys know though how it goes. Right now my bottom card averages about 9c lower under load than my top card. Thats where I think this case will help. The AP181 will direct more air at the bottom card(top in a normal case) so I think it will balance the temps more. We will see how it goes. I think it will work pretty well, silverstone makes some good products and I'm sure they tested it with multi gpu setups.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Looks like this or that new Lian Li matx case may be my next buy. I have a matx dual core 775 that I need to put somewhere... and I can never get myself to buy plastic cases.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14243885*
> Mine will be here on Tuesday.
> Hows this?
> SilverStoneTJ08-ECase Owners Club
> 
> 
> 
> PHP:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/ssl.png/][IMG alt="ssl.png"]http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2941/ssl.png[/IMG][/URL][URL=http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1068487-silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club.html]SilverStoneTJ08-ECase Owners Club[/URL][URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/ssl.png/][IMG alt="ssl.png"]http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/2941/ssl.png[/IMG][/URL]


That's awesome dude!

Definitely should be the sig! Thanks so much man, that's really helpful! +Rep fooooo shoooo









EDIT: The logo's dont work in the sig, but still great effort! Thanks heaps


----------



## IRO-Bot

Oh shoot, you guys started a thread for this case? I just ordered it on Saturday from Directron. Newegg has it on their site but it says out of stock. Plus they have it for $99 with $17 shipping. So I just went ahead and ordered it from Directron for $108 shipped.

One thing I noticed is that if you have hard drives in the hard drive cage, they stick out past the rams. Which, if you have tall rams, they won't clear. I notice you have the Vengeance rams Nutty. I have the same rams too but I'm gonna take the cage out and just run one hdd in that 3.5 slot at the bottom then probably get a adapter into one of the 5.25 bay for the SSD, or vice versa.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14255805*
> Oh shoot, you guys started a thread for this case? I just ordered it on Saturday from Directron. Newegg has it on their site but it says out of stock. Plus they have it for $99 with $17 shipping. So I just went ahead and ordered it from Directron for $108 shipped.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that if you have hard drives in the hard drive cage, they stick out past the rams. Which, if you have tall rams, they won't clear. I notice you have the Vengeance rams Nutty. I have the same rams too but I'm gonna take the cage out and just run one hdd in that 3.5 slot at the bottom then probably get a adapter into one of the 5.25 bay for the SSD, or vice versa.


Yer my thoughts exactly!

I only have one HDD and an SSD so I will be removing the HDD cage too. I think it'll look better with the cage anyway! Name is now added to the club list too!

Thanks for the tip though, I'll add it to the OP in a beware or issues section soon enough! +Rep


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14255659*
> That's awesome dude!
> 
> Definitely should be the sig! Thanks so much man, that's really helpful! +Rep fooooo shoooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The logo's dont work in the sig, but still great effort! Thanks heaps


Damn, I removed the images from the php link and centered it.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14244022*
> I saw it the other day and fell in love with it. I don't see any good mATX bulldozer boards out yet.
> 
> Edit: Never looked yet but where can I get it? I've only seen sundial micro.


Directron has it also for $95. Newegg's site shows it, but they don't have it in stock yet for $99. Directron was $108 shipped so I just ordered mine from there.

Yeah it was funny, before I searched it as "Silverstone TJ08e" and only saw Sundial Micro. But then I put "Silverstone TJ08-e" and Directron showed up.


----------



## EM2J

buh bye p180 mini

hello beautiful


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14257832*
> Damn, I removed the images from the php link and centered it.


Cheers man. I'll add it to the OP and put in my sig!

Thanks so much for doing that.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14262673*
> buh bye p180 mini
> 
> hello beautiful


Should I add you do the owners/will be owners list?


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14263204*
> Should I add you do the owners/will be owners list?


eh not yet i'll report back in when I've got her. def gonna buy one soon though just not in a rush as it's for my secondary pc.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14244036*
> 
> Depending on where you live it might come direct from Silverstone like mine if you order it from them.


Hey Nagle, so you ordered yours from Directron also? Did you get shipping confirmation and all that already? Because I ordered mine on Saturday. They haven't sent me a shipping confirmation yet, but now it says it's out of stock.







So I'm not sure if since I haven't got my shipping confirmation yet is because of it being out of stock? But I ordered it when it said it was in stock. Boo

I see you're in Marysville. I'm over in Seattle. So since you're getting it direct from Silverstone then I should probably also. So then Silverstone is probably out of stock? Bleh, well Directron says ETA is the 25th. We'll see.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot;14272193*
> Hey Nagle, so you ordered yours from Directron also? Did you get shipping confirmation and all that already? Because I ordered mine on Saturday. They haven't sent me a shipping confirmation yet, but now it says it's out of stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm not sure if since I haven't got my shipping confirmation yet is because of it being out of stock? But I ordered it when it said it was in stock. Boo
> 
> I see you're in Marysville. I'm over in Seattle. So since you're getting it direct from Silverstone then I should probably also. So then Silverstone is probably out of stock? Bleh, well Directron says ETA is the 25th. We'll see.


Call Silverstone, if your order says shipped at Directron (go here http://www.directron.com/orderstatus.html enter your email and see what it says). I had to call Silverstone to get my tracking number, all it said on Directron was shipped/no tracking.

That being said.....













Ok heres some bad pictures of a rushed build







Like I said sorry for the bad pics but I dont have the time today to get out my camera and take some nice ones. Also I was rushing putting it together so thats why its not cleaned up yet. Once I get some time I'm going to clean it up and take some good pics. I will also include some thoughts comparing this to my Lian Li.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14273161*
> Call Silverstone, if your order says shipped at Directron (go here http://www.directron.com/orderstatus.html enter your email and see what it says). I had to call Silverstone to get my tracking number, all it said on Directron was shipped/no tracking.
> 
> /Snip
> 
> That being said............


Yayyyyyy!

The first offical, confirmed owner! Have fun with the build.and.make sure to post your opinions and your final build.


----------



## allikat

Just popping by to wish you well, and to remind you that you can join the club for all silverstone owners too.


----------



## EM2J

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14273161*
> Call Silverstone, if your order says shipped at Directron (go here http://www.directron.com/orderstatus.html enter your email and see what it says). I had to call Silverstone to get my tracking number, all it said on Directron was shipped/no tracking.
> 
> That being said.....
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said sorry for the bad pics but I dont have the time today to get out my camera and take some nice ones. Also I was rushing putting it together so thats why its not cleaned up yet. Once I get some time I'm going to clean it up and take some good pics. I will also include some thoughts comparing this to my Lian Li.


Looking good man can't wait for mine. Although I have to admit, the PSU filter is kinda tacky.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EM2J;14274128*
> Looking good man can't wait for mine. Although I have to admit, the PSU filter is kinda tacky.


It is, thats ok though I dont see the top of it unless I'm standing up anyways.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14273161*
> Call Silverstone, if your order says shipped at Directron (go here http://www.directron.com/orderstatus.html enter your email and see what it says). I had to call Silverstone to get my tracking number, all it said on Directron was shipped/no tracking.


Yeah, mine must be coming from Silverstone too then as it says Shipped/No TrackID.

Nice, you got yours already. That was quick and stuff inside already.

Was browsing through HardForums and looks like some one there had it earlier in the month. Here's the thread from over there. He has a bunch of pictures.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576754&page=5


----------



## nagle3092

Yeah I seen that guy had it. He got it early though somehing about a supplier in asia. Since its shipped call silverstones sales department in CA tomorrow. It took me 2 emails and a phone call to directron to find out about a trackng number. Only to be told that they placed the order through silverstone so I called them and got it.

Damn it, I just wrote some stuff about the case and gpu temps but I hit the back button on my mouse before I saved it... (really tired)
I will rewrite it later...


----------



## somebodysb2

Top GPU ok?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14278072*
> Top GPU ok?


In short yes, it gets plenty of air. I will rewrite what I was going to say along with some number tomorrow.

Update

Ok well its tomorrow and here is the numbers. I used 10 runs of crysis bench at 1920x1080 with 8xQAA, DX10 and allowed the cards to get under 45c between each test. The cards were locked at 60% fan speed once they hit 60c for the tests.

Lian Li with 2 120mm intake (no fan filters) and a 92mm shrouded gpu duct temps were
78c top 63c bottom

For the TJ08-E temps are
67c top 82c bottom 180mm low speed with fan filter
67c top 81c bottom 180mm high speed with fan filter
67c top 80c bottom 180mm low speed without fan filter
65c top 75c bottom 180mm high speed without fan filter

and I just did a run with the 92mm shrouded gpu duct and the temps were
65c top 77c bottom 180mm low speed with fan filter

As you can see the filter is really restrictive. I dont think this will be an issue at all with any cards though, remember I do have first gen fermis sandwiched. In case your wondering what I mean when I say 92mm shrouded fan duct look at the attached picture.

Ok heres some thoughts on the TJ08-E
-Build quality is very good, not _quite_ lian li quality but very close. Thats to be expected though since this case+shipping cost less than my A04.
-Start managing cable as soon as you put the mobo tray back in. I did reverse cable management and plugged the psu cables into components first and to the psu last. This will be challenging for guys without modular psu's.
-You can fit both an SSD and HDD in the 3.5" bay, you have to remove the cover and install the ssd then install the HDD in the cover and reinstall the cover into the case.
-The fan filter sucks, its very very restrictive. I did some gpu tests already and on low speed w/o the filter does better than high speed with the filter. Silverstones filters were always very restrictive though so nothing new..
-The 180mm fan is pretty loud on high speed, without any official way of measuring it I would say its as loud or slightly louder my 465s at 60% fan speed. On low speed its not bad at all but still audible.
-Very wide heatsinks like my C14 will be a little challenging, this was the only orientation I could fit it in.
-Fully loaded this thing is surprisingly heavy.
-Comes with a usb3-usb2 header for mobos without the usb 3 header.
-The side panel thumbscrews have rubber washers on them so they dont dig into the paint (very very nice addition that I have only seen on Lian Li cases like my A04).
-The case feet are of the stick on type but there is holes in case you would like to add your own.
-Power and reset buttons are metal and look very nice.
-Everything fits together very very nicely, there is no play (that I noticed) in the case even when its completely broken down. (for instance my raven felt like it was going to fall apart when both the sidepanels where off).

Thats all I can really think of for now.


----------



## richierich1212

Took me quite a bit of time to swap out my system to my new TJ08B-E case. Components:

2600K @ 4.5GHz 1.295vcore
ASRock Z68 Pro3-M
2x2GB G. Skill ECO CL7
Corsair H50 + Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM Fan
NZXT Hale90 650w 80+ Gold Modular PSU
2x Crucial M4 64GB SSD
2x Samsung F3 1TB HDD

Here are some pictures of my build (1st time trying to do wire management, I know I can do a better job but it works for me):


























Screenshot of temps running BOINC DC (Front 180mm fan at lowspeed 900RPM):


----------



## nagle3092

Looks good, heres a teaser...


----------



## Jaromir

When I look at this pictures I want this case more and more...

@nagle
that 92mm fan duct looks really awesome, and more or less fixes the issue I have with this case
how did u attach it? did u just squeeze it in there? ...doesnt that cause vibration noises?
from the pictures it looks like a perfect fit


----------



## Kvjavs

Nice looking case.

Does it still come with those GPU support "fingers"? Or was that taken out from the prototype?

Definitely thinking bout getting this case, just don't like how the HDD cage is. It'll conflict with my GeminII S, but I guess this is an excuse to buy an Antec 620


----------



## veblen

Hmm, tempted to get one when it gets back in stock and do a watercooled build.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;14292298*
> When I look at this pictures I want this case more and more...
> 
> @nagle
> that 92mm fan duct looks really awesome, and more or less fixes the issue I have with this case
> how did u attach it? did u just squeeze it in there? ...doesnt that cause vibration noises?
> from the pictures it looks like a perfect fit


I used 3M double sided tape along the length of the bottom of the duct. It really is a perfect fit, it sits right ontop of the gpu support block perfectly in line with the cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14295481*
> Nice looking case.
> 
> Does it still come with those GPU support "fingers"? Or was that taken out from the prototype?
> 
> Definitely thinking bout getting this case, just don't like how the HDD cage is. It'll conflict with my GeminII S, but I guess this is an excuse to buy an Antec 620


The fingers are gone, they added a block on top of the hdd cage to support long cards. Your GeminII s will fit fine, I have a C14 in here with the hdd cage.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

I'll buy this case and put in an Bulldozer or ivy bridge(depending on realese date) and my tf2 gtx570..and maybe add one more 570. Looking forward to this


----------



## veblen

Back in stock at Newegg!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richierich1212;14289961*
> Took me quite a bit of time to swap out my system to my new TJ08B-E case. Components:
> 
> 2600K @ 4.5GHz 1.295vcore
> ASRock Z68 Pro3-M
> 2x2GB G. Skill ECO CL7
> Corsair H50 + Scythe Gentle Typhoon 1850RPM Fan
> NZXT Hale90 650w 80+ Gold Modular PSU
> 2x Crucial M4 64GB SSD
> 2x Samsung F3 1TB HDD
> 
> Here are some pictures of my build (1st time trying to do wire management, I know I can do a better job but it works for me):
> 
> /SNIP
> /SNIP
> /SNIP
> 
> Screenshot of temps running BOINC DC (Front 180mm fan at lowspeed 900RPM):
> 
> /SNIP


Awesome! Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14290526*
> Looks good, heres a teaser...


Looking good man! Pretty excited to see it all finished. Changed your link on the owners list to show your builds too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14295796*
> Hmm, tempted to get one when it gets back in stock and do a watercooled build.


Dooooo ittttttt! It'd be interesting to see a custom loop in this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeHouseMsc;14300948*
> I'll buy this case and put in an Bulldozer or ivy bridge(depending on realese date) and my tf2 gtx570..and maybe add one more 570. Looking forward to this


I'll add you to the "Will be owners" list!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14295481*
> Nice looking case.
> 
> Does it still come with those GPU support "fingers"? Or was that taken out from the prototype?
> 
> Definitely thinking bout getting this case, just don't like how the HDD cage is. It'll conflict with my GeminII S, but I guess this is an excuse to buy an Antec 620


Come on Kvjavs! Imagine your Gene-Z in the case...









But, i also don't really like the HDD cage either really I'll definitely be removing it because I will be putting my single HDD in either the 5.25 drive bay or the the bottom 3.5 bay. In a case this small its still great to have the option of adding more storage space.

You know you want the Antec too anyway...


----------



## veblen

Am seriously considering a WC build with the TJ08-E and was wondering if the current case owners can answer a couple of quick questions:

1. Once the HDD cage is removed, what is the distance from the end of the 180mm fan to the motherboard?
2. Can the SSD slot at the bottom be removed?

Thanks!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14301554*
> Am seriously considering a WC build with the TJ08-E and was wondering if the current case owners can answer a couple of quick questions:
> 
> 1. Once the HDD cage is removed, what is the distance from the end of the 180mm fan to the motherboard?
> 2. Can the SSD slot at the bottom be removed?
> 
> Thanks!


I cant help you with Q1, but yes the bottom 3.5 inch bay can be removed. I'm almost certain, if not some handy work with a dremel would suffice.

Are you thinking 180mm rad at the front!? That would be amazing.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14301554*
> Am seriously considering a WC build with the TJ08-E and was wondering if the current case owners can answer a couple of quick questions:
> 
> 1. Once the HDD cage is removed, what is the distance from the end of the 180mm fan to the motherboard?
> 2. Can the SSD slot at the bottom be removed?
> 
> Thanks!


2.25" from the 180 to the mobo tray, add an inch to the mobo itself. The tray and the 180mm fan are in line so if you have a big rad thats exactly 180mm it will hit the tray first. Also remember that you can use a 140mm in the front if you wish.
Also like Nutty said the bottom bay can be removed, and the ssd can still be mounted since it mounts to the bottom of the case.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey nagle3092...

More pictures of your build please...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14302273*
> Hey nagle3092...
> 
> More pictures of your build please...


I have to retake them, I tried something different and they all came out overexposed except for the one I posted (dont know why but you can see it on the internals in the pic I posted). So I'm going to play with it a little tomorrow and get some pics up.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14302613*
> I have to retake them, I tried something different and they all came out overexposed except for the one I posted (dont know why but you can see it on the internals in the pic I posted). So I'm going to play with it a little tomorrow and get some pics up.


Alrighty man,

Looking forward to it. Just wondering, if your going to sleeve your cables or even just buy sleeved extentsions? I just want to see what itd look like in this case.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14302768*
> Alrighty man,
> 
> Looking forward to it. Just wondering, if your going to sleeve your cables or even just buy sleeved extentsions? I just want to see what itd look like in this case.


I might buy some sleeved extensions, not sure yet. Right now funds are limited and the next thing I want to get for sure is a nice fan controller. Leaning towards the Lamptron FC5v2 but its kinds pricey so I might fall back to a Scythe Kaze Master.


----------



## Kvjavs

Is there enough room between the RAM DIMMs and the HDD cage/HDDs when installed?


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14302219*
> 2.25" from the 180 to the mobo tray, add an inch to the mobo itself. The tray and the 180mm fan are in line so if you have a big rad thats exactly 180mm it will hit the tray first. Also remember that you can use a 140mm in the front if you wish.
> Also like Nutty said the bottom bay can be removed, and the ssd can still be mounted since it mounts to the bottom of the case.


Thanks nagle and Nutty!







That is good news.

Just one more question







:

- Does the 180mm fan take up the entire width? It looks like it from the pics but is there any clearance at all on either side?

Am trying to see if a Phobya radiator will fit, if you haven't already guessed.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14306117*
> Thanks nagle and Nutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news.
> 
> Just one more question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> - Does the 180mm fan take up the entire width? It looks like it from the pics but is there any clearance at all on either side?
> 
> Am trying to see if a Phobya radiator will fit, if you haven't already guessed.


Hope there's some clearance on the sides, I wouldn't mind getting a 200mm Green LED Fan from NZXT and using some tip-ties to keep it on.

It's a shame the lack of 180mm fans on the market with LEDs. I have gone stealth long enough, now I wanna glow.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14305979*
> Is there enough room between the RAM DIMMs and the HDD cage/HDDs when installed?


My ripjawsx fit fine there is only a couple mm of space though between the top of the dimms and where the hdd would be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14306117*
> Thanks nagle and Nutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news.
> 
> Just one more question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> - Does the 180mm fan take up the entire width? It looks like it from the pics but is there any clearance at all on either side?
> 
> Am trying to see if a Phobya radiator will fit, if you haven't already guessed.


There's about 7mm of space on either side of the fan. So the phobya (guessing its 200x200) or a 200mm fan wont fit.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14306117*
> Thanks nagle and Nutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is good news.
> 
> Just one more question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> - Does the 180mm fan take up the entire width? It looks like it from the pics but is there any clearance at all on either side?
> 
> Am trying to see if a Phobya radiator will fit, if you haven't already guessed.


There's like maybe a quarter of an inch on either side from the 180.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14305979*
> Is there enough room between the RAM DIMMs and the HDD cage/HDDs when installed?


I think those G.Skills will fit. My Vengeance goes maybe a mm or two over the cage. Hmmm, now that I look at mine, I'm not sure if I can put a 3.5HDD into that bottom cage. It looks like my ram might just be a tad too tall. And the bottom edge of the ram looks like it might be slightly lower than the 3.5 cage. Gotta test it out when I get home.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Hope there's some clearance on the sides, I wouldn't mind getting a 200mm Green LED Fan from NZXT and using some tip-ties to keep it on.

It's a shame the lack of 180mm fans on the market with LEDs. I have gone stealth long enough, now I wanna glow.

















Silverstone makes a Blue LED 180mm fan if your interested...


----------



## IRO-Bot

Got it last night and finally able to put it all together.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*


Got it last night and finally able to put it all together.
**snip**


Looks good man







I'm waiting for asus to respond to me before I get a gene-z (budget providing) . I asked them if they are making a matx sabertooth board, I love the color scheme on those boards. I doubt they are but I figured I would ask.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Hmmm, my USB 3.0 front ports don't seem to be working. I thought the plug might of been loose, actually it was, but I pushed it back in and yet it still doesn't power on my external.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*


Hmmm, my USB 3.0 front ports don't seem to be working. I thought the plug might of been loose, actually it was, but I pushed it back in and yet it still doesn't power on my external.


Hmm, make sure the usb3 header is enabled in the bios (I would think it has an option for it). If that don't work test something else in the front panel ports. If it still don't work try the adapter that came with it and plug it into a usb2 header on the mobo. If it works then I bet the usb3 header is faulty.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Hmm, make sure the usb3 header is enabled in the bios (I would think it has an option for it). If that don't work test something else in the front panel ports. If it still don't work try the adapter that came with it and plug it into a usb2 header on the mobo. If it works then I bet the usb3 header is faulty.


I don't remember any adapter that came with it.


----------



## veblen

Thanks nagle and IRO-Bot for the measurements.

It's disappointing that the 200mm rad won't fit. I wonder if a 2x120mm rad will fit; the 180mm fan will have to be removed, of course, but looking at the pictures, a 2x120mm rad may be too tall to fit under the 5.25" cage.


----------



## McBean

Such a beautiful case, gj silverstone







The only thing that kinda bugs me is the case feet. I wish they had gone with thick rubber feet with a metal surrounding. Something like the ones mnpctech sells: http://www.mnpctech.com/08_casemod_computer_feet_mnpctech.black1wb.jpg

Oh well, nothing's perfect







But it does give owners an excuse to mod their cases


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14317162*
> Thanks nagle and IRO-Bot for the measurements.
> 
> It's disappointing that the 200mm rad won't fit. I wonder if a 2x120mm rad will fit; the 180mm fan will have to be removed, of course, but looking at the pictures, a 2x120mm rad may be too tall to fit under the 5.25" cage.


Looks like it will, but you'll have to take the bottom cage off and cut off the 3.5 front plate holder. From the floor of the case to the bottom of 5.25 cage should be enough room. Although you'll have to bring it out a little to avoid the front panel wires. But there is enough room.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14316015*
> Hmm, make sure the usb3 header is enabled in the bios (I would think it has an option for it). If that don't work test something else in the front panel ports. If it still don't work try the adapter that came with it and plug it into a usb2 header on the mobo. If it works then I bet the usb3 header is faulty.


NVM, I see the adapter. Well I tried it and it works, so the front panel usb 3.0 works. Just not when I plug it into the 3.0 header.

It says the Asmedia USB 3.0 Controller is enabled but the USB 3.0 charging is disabled. Plus the USB legacy mode is enabled and USB 3.0 legacy is enabled while EHCI is disabled.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*


NVM, I see the adapter. Well I tried it and it works, so the front panel usb 3.0 works. Just not when I plug it into the 3.0 header.

It says the Asmedia USB 3.0 Controller is enabled but the USB 3.0 charging is disabled. Plus the USB legacy mode is enabled and USB 3.0 legacy is enabled while EHCI is disabled.


Try enabling charging and EHCI. If it still dont work I would say RMA the board. I have seen a couple cases of those boards not working right now.


----------



## Abula

Im building a new setup soon, and i really like this case, specially micro atx build, but im not sure all will fit maybe someone can help me out. This is what im planning,

CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
PSU: Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM)
MOBO: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
CPU Cooler: Thermalright HR02 Macho
Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
GPU: Galaxy GeForce GTX 580

From nagle3092 post, he was able to fit a Noctua NH-C14, which according to noctuas website specs has Height = 105 mm, width = 140 mm, Depth = 166 mm. Im thinking on going with Thermalright HR02 Macho, according to Silverstone specs accepts 165mm height coolers (HR02 = 162mm), and the specs of thermalright hr02 places it at 140mm width (the same as the neagle noctuas), still have my doubts into if it will fit with the Gene Z having so close the PCIe and the Galaxy having a backplate, what do you guys think before i order all parts?

Thanks for any opinions or suggestions, hoping soon to get into the TJ08E owners club.


----------



## McBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14320190*
> ...what do you guys think before i order all parts?
> Thanks for any opinions or suggestions, hoping soon to get into the TJ08E owners club.


If you're worried about compatibility issues you always have the option of going with one of the h-series coolers from corsair or some other closed water cooling system. Probably won't get you the best results but at least it will fit for sure







It also takes some strain off of the mobo if you plan on moving your system frequently.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14320190*
> Im building a new setup soon, and i really like this case, specially micro atx build, but im not sure all will fit maybe someone can help me out. This is what im planning,
> 
> CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
> PSU: Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM)
> MOBO: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
> CPU Cooler: Thermalright HR02 Macho
> Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
> GPU: Galaxy GeForce GTX 580
> 
> From nagle3092 post, he was able to fit a Noctua NH-C14, which according to noctuas website specs has Height = 105 mm, width = 140 mm, Depth = 166 mm. Im thinking on going with Thermalright HR02 Macho, according to Silverstone specs accepts 165mm height coolers (HR02 = 162mm), and the specs of thermalright hr02 places it at 140mm width (the same as the neagle noctuas), still have my doubts into if it will fit with the Gene Z having so close the PCIe and the Galaxy having a backplate, what do you guys think before i order all parts?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions or suggestions, hoping soon to get into the TJ08E owners club.


The HR02 will fit fine thats for sure, Silverstone uses it in an example in the manual for the TJ08-E. Dont worry about it being close to the pci slots, I have electrical tape on the wire that holds on the fan on my NH-C14 because its less than a mm from touching the card. With a backplate though theres no need to worry about it. I would stay away from the Vengence sticks though because they are pretty high and will likely cause issues if you use the HDD cage. I would look for RipjawsX, Snipers or Dominators since you can take off the heatsinks on top.


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McBean*


If you're worried about compatibility issues you always have the option of going with one of the h-series coolers from corsair or some other closed water cooling system. Probably won't get you the best results but at least it will fit for sure







It also takes some strain off of the mobo if you plan on moving your system frequently.


Thanks for the reply,

Upon searching a little more, found Chippel Review TJ08-E Review, that uses the Gene Z + Thermalright HR02 and a long gpu, so exactly what i wanted to see, and it seems to fit.










Still a a little worried about the fan (this is a minor thing), the TY140 has to flat sides that usually are placed on the top to mantain the height of the cooler, in my Lian Li Q08 build i didnt care much as i had much more space, so i placed the flat sides with the sides, leaving the TY140 sticking some out on the top, because narrow it seems in the picture, this will be the only way to place the fan, but im not sure if the case will close installing it like that, again this is very minor i would just go for a 120mm fan instead if this is the case.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abula*


Thanks for the reply,

Upon searching a little more, found Chippel Review TJ08-E Review, that uses the Gene Z + Thermalright HR02 and a long gpu, so exactly what i wanted to see, and it seems to fit.










Still a a little worried about the fan (this is a minor thing), the TY140 has to flat sides that usually are placed on the top to mantain the height of the cooler, in my Lian Li Q07 build i didnt care much as i had much more space, so i placed the flat sides with the sides, leaving the TY140 sticking some out on the top, because of how slim the cooler will be from the video card, this will be the only way to place the fan, but im not sure if the case will close installing it like that, again this is very minor i would just go for a 120mm fan instead if this is the case.


Yeah if it dont fit with the 140mm just use a 120mm. Remember the HR02 was designed to be fanless.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Try enabling charging and EHCI. If it still dont work I would say RMA the board. I have seen a couple cases of those boards not working right now.


Nope, none of that worked. Oh well, I just plugged it into the 2.0. I don't really care if it's USB 3.0 in the front or not. Just as long as they work. Only use the thumb drives in the front anyways and have the 3.0 external attached to the back. Don't wanna go through the hassles of RMA'ing plus taking everything apart again.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abula*


Im building a new setup soon, and i really like this case, specially micro atx build, but im not sure all will fit maybe someone can help me out. This is what im planning,

CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
PSU: Seasonic X-660 (SS-660KM)
MOBO: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
CPU Cooler: Thermalright HR02 Macho
Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600
GPU: Galaxy GeForce GTX 580

From nagle3092 post, he was able to fit a Noctua NH-C14, which according to noctuas website specs has Height = 105 mm, width = 140 mm, Depth = 166 mm. Im thinking on going with Thermalright HR02 Macho, according to Silverstone specs accepts 165mm height coolers (HR02 = 162mm), and the specs of thermalright hr02 places it at 140mm width (the same as the neagle noctuas), still have my doubts into if it will fit with the Gene Z having so close the PCIe and the Galaxy having a backplate, what do you guys think before i order all parts?

Thanks for any opinions or suggestions, hoping soon to get into the TJ08E owners club.


I'll add you to the will-be owners list!

That build looks really good, I've seen the HR02 installed in the TJ08-E in the Silverstone manuel. It didn't have fans though... It seems nagle has already helped you!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Try enabling charging and EHCI. If it still dont work I would say RMA the board. I have seen a couple cases of those boards not working right now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


The HR02 will fit fine thats for sure, Silverstone uses it in an example in the manual for the TJ08-E. Dont worry about it being close to the pci slots, I have electrical tape on the wire that holds on the fan on my NH-C14 because its less than a mm from touching the card. With a backplate though theres no need to worry about it. I would stay away from the Vengence sticks though because they are pretty high and will likely cause issues if you use the HDD cage. I would look for RipjawsX, Snipers or Dominators since you can take off the heatsinks on top.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Yeah if it dont fit with the 140mm just use a 120mm. Remember the HR02 was designed to be fanless.


nagle3092,

Big thanks for being so helpful and contributing positively to this club. You have been helping everyone with questions and advice and it just really increases the quality of the thread.

Cheers man. +Rep


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


nagle3092,

Big thanks for being so helpful and contributing positively to this club. You have been helping everyone with questions and advice and it just really increases the quality of the thread.

Cheers man. +Rep


Its no problem all, thats what OCN is for.

Nice banner btw.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


Its no problem all, thats what OCN is for.

Nice banner btw.


Thanks, however another very helpful person made it for me!

All credit for the banner should go to TC_Fenua! He/she did an excellent job.

P.S. Check out the new Honorable Members section nagle...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Thanks, however another very helpful person made it for me!

All credit for the banner should go to TC_Fenua! He/she did an excellent job.

P.S. Check out the new Honorable Members section nagle...












TC_Fenua does some nice work.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14324565*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TC_Fenua does some nice work.


Thats for sure!

Hows the new pic of your build going? I've gotta put something into the "Hall of Fame"


----------



## Jacque Strapp

Hi all:

I just signed up to ask this: I'm building my first new system in 5 years, going from a Core 2 Duo E6600 to an SB 2500K on the Asus Maximus Gene mATX board. I ordered a Fractal Define Mini mATX case but Newegg hasn't shipped it yet and now I'm thinking of canceling it in favor of the TJ-08E, which is slighty smaller in height and about 4 inches smaller in depth, and can accommodate two long graphics cards (the Mini can only house one). My only concern is the hard drive cage overhanging the RAM slots. I have 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance on hand for this system, and I'll need to use the HD cage.

Nutty Pumpkin and IRO-bot both have this RAM in their systems but it looks from the photos like you both have the HD cage removed, I was wondering if that was because you just didn't need it and wanted to improve ventilation or if it's because the RAM was too tall? My CPU cooler will be the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme that I'm using now (which should fit, according to the specs). Thanks.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jacque Strapp*


Hi all:

I just signed up to ask this: I'm building my first new system in 5 years, going from a Core 2 Duo E6600 to an SB 2500K on the Asus Maximus Gene mATX board. I ordered a Fractal Define Mini mATX case but Newegg hasn't shipped it yet and now I'm thinking of canceling it in favor of the TJ-08E, which is slighty smaller in height and about 4 inches smaller in depth, and can accommodate two long graphics cards (the Mini can only house one). My only concern is the hard drive cage overhanging the RAM slots. I have 2x4GB Corsair Vengeance on hand for this system, and I'll need to use the HD cage.

Nutty Pumpkin and IRO-bot both have this RAM in their systems but it looks from the photos like you both have the HD cage removed, I was wondering if that was because you just didn't need it and wanted to improve ventilation or if it's because the RAM was too tall? My CPU cooler will be the Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme that I'm using now (which should fit, according to the specs). Thanks.


I just checked and and there is about 15mm of space from the top of my dimms till they would hit the hdd. Now my sticks are 40mm high and the vengeance sticks are 53mm so you should have about 2mm of clearance between the dimms and the hdd. I'm not guarantying it to work but it should fit.

*Update*
Right from the manual 
There is 54mm of distance between the motherboard to the hard drive. If you use a memory similar to the one shown in the illustration, please remove the heatsink on it prior to installation.

So you will have 1mm of space between the dimms and hdds if you keep the vengeance sticks.
The memory they shown in the illustration is Dominators.
If you dont have a hdd in the cage you could take it out to help airflow a bit. I have a 92mm gpu duct on top of mine so I'm leaving it for now.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


I just checked and and there is about 15mm of space from the top of my dimms till they would hit the hdd. Now my sticks are 40mm high and the vengeance sticks are 53mm so you should have about 2mm of clearance between the dimms and the hdd. I'm not guarantying it to work but it should fit.

*Update*
Right from the manual 
There is 54mm of distance between the motherboard to the hard drive. If you use a memory similar to the one shown in the illustration, please remove the heatsink on it prior to installation.

So you will have 1mm of space between the dimms and hdds if you keep the vengeance sticks.
The memory they shown in the illustration is Dominators.
If you dont have a hdd in the cage you could take it out to help airflow a bit. I have a 92mm gpu duct on top of mine so I'm leaving it for now.


Once again... Beat me to it. Hahaha,

Have you thought of unlocking those 465's? That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Once again... Beat me to it. Hahaha,

Have you thought of unlocking those 465's? That'd be pretty awesome.


They dont unlock unfortunately but its ok. These things pack a punch in sli, at stock they are on par with a 580.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nagle3092*


They dont unlock unfortunately but its ok. These things pack a punch in sli, at stock they are on par with a 580.


Ohhh well,

Whatever works ehh? Its never certain they unlock is it?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Ohhh well,

Whatever works ehh? Its never certain they unlock is it?


No it isnt, luck of the draw kinda thing. I didnt get them for unlocking though I got them just because they are 465s. $240 for 580 performance is good for me.


----------



## capt_zman

Just got mine installed today. Pretty beastly case and I'm happy with it. Got an AMD 945 with a Tuniq Tower, 4 GB GSkill's, an 80 GB SSD, 500 GB Samsung, and a GTX 470 (Tomorrow will be an Asus 580 CUII).

Also added a Gentle Typhoon fan to the back. Temps are on par with my HAF 932, which is really good.

Pics to follow.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14331967*
> No it isnt, luck of the draw kinda thing. I didnt get them for unlocking though I got them just because they are 465s. $240 for 580 performance is good for me.


Fair enough, you gotta be happy with 580 performance at $240!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *capt_zman;14331970*
> Just got mine installed today. Pretty beastly case and I'm happy with it. Got an AMD 945 with a Tuniq Tower, 4 GB GSkill's, an 80 GB SSD, 500 GB Samsung, and a GTX 470 (Tomorrow will be an Asus 580 CUII).
> 
> Also added a Gentle Typhoon fan to the back. Temps are on par with my HAF 932, which is really good.
> 
> Pics to follow.


Looking forward to seeing those pictures!

Glad to hear you have had good experiences with the case, that's pretty amazing that the temperatures are on par with a large mid-tower.

Added.


----------



## Jacque Strapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14331868*
> Once again... Beat me to it. Hahaha,


So your Vengeance RAM does fit under the HDD cage?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacque Strapp;14332866*
> So your Vengeance RAM does fit under the HDD cage?


Yes it does... Just.

As confirmed by nagle its an extremely tight fit. 1mm. There's a slim chance it wont on your build if the motherboard or ram slots are slightly higher.


----------



## Jacque Strapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14332891*
> Yes it does... Just.
> 
> As confirmed by nagle its an extremely tight fit. 1mm. There's a slim chance it wont on your build if the motherboard or ram slots are slightly higher.


I'm using the Maximus IV Gene-Z, same as yours, so I should be good to go. Thanks!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacque Strapp;14332985*
> I'm using the Maximus IV Gene-Z, same as yours, so I should be good to go. Thanks!


Ohh sweet! Then your all gewd. Make sure to post pictures when your finished!


----------



## veblen

This is such a helpful thread, with a beautiful sig to boot!

I'm tempted to get it even though the 200mm rad won't fit, if I could just squeeze a 2x120mm rad in front. Just how much vertical space is there from the bottom of the case to the 5.25" cage (it's not removable, is it?)?

It's the TJ08-E or the Arc Mini for me at this point...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14333593*
> This is such a helpful thread, with a beautiful sig to boot!
> 
> I'm tempted to get it even though the 200mm rad won't fit, if I could just squeeze a 2x120mm rad in front. Just how much vertical space is there from the bottom of the case to the 5.25" cage (it's not removable, is it?)?
> 
> It's the TJ08-E or the Arc Mini for me at this point...


The cage isnt removable but there is no floor to it. You can stick your hand in from the top of the case and touch the floor.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14333672*
> The cage isnt removable but there is no floor to it. You can stick your hand in from the top of the case and touch the floor.


Thanks nagle3092! This might just work. Let's hope Directron gets the case in stock tomorrow.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14333804*
> Thanks nagle3092! This might just work. Let's hope Directron gets the case in stock tomorrow.


I hope it does!

If you manage to pull it off I'll no doubt follow. That'd be sweet


----------



## Jacque Strapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;14333593*
> 
> It's the TJ08-E or the Arc Mini for me at this point...


FYI, I did a fair amount of research into the Define Mini (which is the same case as the Arc Mini, but with sound dampening panels instead of perforated metal ones) and one flaw in the Mini is that it can't accept two long graphics cards in SLI/CF. Even if you remove one of the hard drive cages, the other is in the way. It's also rather big for a mATX case, I have an Antec NSK 4482 (which takes ATX boards) and the Mini is less than an inch shorter and it's 4 inches longer than the Antec.


----------



## capt_zman

I know the pics and cable management stink, but here's a look at the case. 1st with a GTX 470, the next with a GTX 580 DirectCUII.










GTX 470









GTX 580


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14324126*
> I'll add you to the will-be owners list!
> 
> That build looks really good, I've seen the HR02 installed in the TJ08-E in the Silverstone manuel. It didn't have fans though... It seems nagle has already helped you!


Everything is on order, nagle3092 help me with some last minute questions, and all seems great. The only thing is that both the GeneZ n TJ08-E are on backorder on amazon (preordered both) so it will take some time to reach to me as its also coming by boat, but ill soon be on the TJ08-E owners club.


----------



## nagle3092

Ok so I was a little bored today and decided to take the front panel off. All I can say is its a bit of a pain in the arse, thats for sure. Its held on by 6 small screws, they are smaller than any of the other screws in the case. I wouldn't recommend taking it off unless you have to. What makes it a pain is just the location of the screws, they are very close to the edge of the case behind the lip so getting them back in is pretty tricky. Especially if you dont have a magnetic screw driver small enough.
Granted there is no reason you would have to take the front panel off unless you wanted to remove/change the front fan so thankfully its not something you would have to do often.

TL/DR: dont take the front panel off, its a pain in the arse to get the screws back in.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14349667*
> Ok so I was a little bored today and decided to take the front panel off. All I can say is its a bit of a pain in the arse, thats for sure. Its held on by 6 small screws, they are smaller than any of the other screws in the case. I wouldn't recommend taking it off unless you have to. What makes it a pain is just the location of the screws, they are very close to the edge of the case behind the lip so getting them back in is pretty tricky. Especially if you dont have a magnetic screw driver small enough.
> Granted there is no reason you would have to take the front panel off unless you wanted to remove/change the front fan so thankfully its not something you would have to do often.
> 
> TL/DR: dont take the front panel off, its a pain in the arse to get the screws back in.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll add it to the OP, should act as a nice little warning.


----------



## Jaromir

argh ...damn all those pictures ...now i really really want this case !








I hope it comes soon to my country ...getting tired of my antec

oh btw ...does nh-d14 fit in there? or would I need to get a new cooler aswell?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;14350151*
> argh ...damn all those pictures ...now i really really want this case !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it comes soon to my country ...getting tired of my antec
> 
> oh btw ...does nh-d14 fit in there? or would I need to get a new cooler aswell?


I reckon it would if you took out the HDD cage...

But its not been confirmed, but theres a chance. I hope to welcome you to the club soon aswell!!!


----------



## davidtran007

Debating on getting this case or the Lian Li V354 w/ a Z68 build. Anyone care to point out some pros and cons that would make my decision easier?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14362399*
> Debating on getting this case or the Lian Li V354 w/ a Z68 build. Anyone care to point out some pros and cons that would make my decision easier?


http://www.overclock.net/14278200-post41.html

The only con I have is the front panel is a pita to remove. You wont ever have to remove it though unless your changing the front fan out.

Vs the Lian Li you are talking about
-You will get better airflow if you have to use all the drive bays.
-You can use large heatsinks (the Lian Li has the psu infront of the CPU socket so your heatsink hight will be limited).
-Dont have to sacrifice HDDs for GPU length.
-Room for a DVD drive and 5.25" fan controller as well as a 3.5" bay.
-After owning a Lian Li, I dont care for all aluminum cases, they resonate more than steel (thats a personal con for me, sound might not matter for you).


----------



## Jaromir

***v354***
+smaller
+all aluminium
-cable management (there is non)
-sidepanel (8mini screws)
-price


----------



## DustDevil

Mine is coming in tomorrow so will post some pictures as well. Maybe Nagle can help me OC the same board as he has and get some other temps with an H50.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## nagle3092

Nice info man, good to see that both those heatsinks work. (that deserves your first rep







)


----------



## Abula

Thanks for the photos, nice to know both of the best air sinks work.

Interesting enough, that mobo seems a lot more spacious than the Gene Z, the Silver Arrow according to specs is even wider than HR02 (146mm vs 140mm), im guessing the cpu socket is placed farther away from the PCIe slot, but overall that board seems to fit whatever cooler with the TJ08-E. Starting to have second thoughts about the Gene Z, since hasnt shipped yet.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Abula

You probably right about the angle of the photo, would be great to see a photo with a gpu inside from the top to be sure.

I went to check thermarlight specs and its wider the silver arrow than the HR02,

















A little intrigued by the mobo i went to find some pics, and it almost the same placements still, still wondering.....


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14375460*
> You probably right about the angle of the photo, would be great to see a photo with a gpu inside from the top to be sure.
> 
> I went to check thermarlight specs and its wider the silver arrow than the HR02,
> 
> *snip*
> 
> A little intrigued by the mobo i went to find some pics, and it almost the same placements still, still wondering.....


The socket placement looks exactly the same to me.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Behemoth777

I'm having second thoughts about sli now, so I might be selling off a lot of my current parts and moving to m-atx. And this is the case i'm going to get.


----------



## Abula

@ slagcoin, Thansk for taking the time posting a pic with the gpu, +rep. Thats pretty close, but really nice to see you can still fit the gpu with thermalright silver arrow.

On the plus side, you manage to fit the TY 140 with the gpu inside, with the flat sides facing the top/bottom, the fan is uneven in all sides, what you have sideways is 151mm long.










so im assuming i might be able to do the same placement with HR02 and still fit the fan inside, but my gpu has a backplate that might or not allow, i guess will see, as soons as i can see HR02 macho ill buy it, else ill just go with noiseblockers 120mm pwm fans.

Thanks again for you time,


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil;14372728*
> Mine is coming in tomorrow so will post some pictures as well. Maybe Nagle can help me OC the same board as he has and get some other temps with an H50.


This should help you and save nagle some time!
ASUS P8P67-M Pro Overclocking Guide.

+Added to OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14373577*
> *TJ08-E 3.5" Hard Drives vs RAM and CPU Cooling*
> 
> I think that Silverstone designed this case with the future of storage in mind. 3.5" hard drives are going to be phased out in favor of 2.5" solid state drives. 2.5" drives fit perfectly in length in the hard drive cage.
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> With this case, there can be a tradeoff between 3.5" hard drives and RAM cooling or heatsinks and/or CPU cooling. In many cases, both will not fit.
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> A Mushkin or OCZ Adapter Bracket can assist in fitting 2.5" drives in the case without excess. If you have an SSD and can tolerate secondary HDD's that tend to bit a bit slower with lower capacity, I recommend using 2.5" notebook HDD's. You can still likely fit one 3.5" HDD in the bottom drive bay of the case without it getting in the way.
> 
> *TJ08-E and Noctua NH-D14*
> 
> The Noctua NH-D14 is one of the better CPU air coolers available today (slightly less effective than the Thermalright Silver Arrow). The Noctua NH-C14 has similar performance, but is likely not as good because the fan does not flow quite as well with the layout of the case.
> 
> The NH-D14 is 160mm tall, and the TJ08-E booklet suggests coolers no taller than 165mm. Once installed, there is about 7-12mm of clearance between the top of the NH-D14 and the side panel of the TJ08-E.
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> The NH-D14 cannot be installed in the TJ08-E when there are 3.5" hard drives in the hard drive cage; the cable heads do not leave enough room for the tower, even when the fans are not mounted. One 3.5" hard drive can still be installed in the bottom drive bay without interfering (unless a 140mm fan is used for the front fan).
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> A front NH-D14 fan can get in the way of RAM heatsinks. This is why one of the NH-D14 fans is 120mm, while the other is 140mm. In order to use a 140mm fan on the front of the NH-D14, the RAM cannot have heatsinks, or the heatsinks need a very low profile (like maybe the new Vengeance LP), and a 3.5" hard drive cannot be in the bottom drive bay. The other problem with a front NH-D14 fan is storage cables can interfere; some strong cable management will be necessary to keep cables out of this fan.
> 
> I do not think that both a back pull fan and a back case fan can be installed when using the NH-D14 (not much point to doing this anyways).
> 
> *TJ08-E and Thermalright Silver Arrow*
> 
> The Thermalright Silver Arrow is among the best CPU air coolers available today.
> 
> The Silver Arrow is 163mm tall, and the TJ08-E booklet suggests coolers no taller than 165mm. Once installed, there is about 5-10mm of clearance between the top of the Silver Arrow and the side panel of the TJ08-E. However, when a 140mm fan is between the towers, because a pressure screw protrudes above the CPU, the middle fan protrudes above the tower, leaving only about 1-3mm of clearance between the top of the middle fan and the side panel of the TJ08-E, just barely fitting.
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> The Silver Arrow cannot be installed in the TJ08-E when there are 3.5" hard drives in the hard drive cage; the cable heads do not leave enough room for the tower, even when the fans are not mounted. One 3.5" hard drive can still be installed in the bottom drive bay without interfering, except when a 140mm fan is placed on the front of the Silver Arrow.
> 
> /SNIP
> 
> A front Silver Arrow fan can get in the way of RAM heatsinks. The Silver Arrow comes with two 140mm fans. In order to have a front 140mm fan, the RAM cannot have heatsinks, or the heatsinks need a very low profile, and a 3.5" hard drive cannot be in the bottom drive bay; a 120mm fan can be installed instead. The other problem with a front Silver Arrow fan is storage cables can interfere; some strong cable management will be necessary to keep cables out of this fan. Because of these problems, a pull-pull configuration will likely be preferable.
> 
> Both a back pull fan and a back case fan can be install, barely fitting (not much point to having both anyways probably).
> 
> One other problem is the TJ08-E cooler support lever does not really help because of the gap in the middle of the Silver Arrow. I'm sure it can be enhanced pretty easily to work though (like with some tape and a small strip of plastic). Not sure if the support lever does much anyways.


Thats amazing info man! Thanks so much for helping.

+Rep fooo shooo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14375499*
> The socket placement looks exactly the same to me.


Likewise. If that helps anyone!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behemoth777;14375950*
> I'm having second thoughts about sli now, so I might be selling off a lot of my current parts and moving to m-atx. And this is the case i'm going to get.


Doo ittttttttt!


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14362445*
> http://www.overclock.net/14278200-post41.html
> 
> The only con I have is the front panel is a pita to remove. You wont ever have to remove it though unless your changing the front fan out.
> 
> Vs the Lian Li you are talking about
> -You will get better airflow if you have to use all the drive bays.
> -You can use large heatsinks (the Lian Li has the psu infront of the CPU socket so your heatsink hight will be limited).
> -Dont have to sacrifice HDDs for GPU length.
> -Room for a DVD drive and 5.25" fan controller as well as a 3.5" bay.
> -After owning a Lian Li, I dont care for all aluminum cases, they resonate more than steel (thats a personal con for me, sound might not matter for you).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;14362460*
> ***v354***
> +smaller
> +all aluminium
> -cable management (there is non)
> -sidepanel (8mini screws)
> -price


Thanks! Will most likely get this case since it's cheaper and has cable management


----------



## somebodysb2

Only better case I can think of is the FT03.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14376495*
> Only better case I can think of is the FT03.


I suppose the outward looks are personal preference but if you took that away I reckon there pretty even... The TJ had heaps more drive bays for both 5.25 and 3.5 devices.

Cooling seems to be in favour of the TJ too actually?


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14376507*
> I suppose the outward looks are personal preference but if you took that away I reckon there pretty even... The TJ had heaps more drive bays for both 5.25 and 3.5 devices.
> 
> Cooling seems to be in favour of the TJ too actually?


FT can fit the D14 no problem, but for drives it goes to the TJ. Cooling should be better with the 90 degree layout and 2x 120mm fans > 1x 180mm fans for intake.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14376561*
> *FT can fit the D14 no problem*, but for drives it goes to the TJ. Cooling should be better with the 90 degree layout and 2x 120mm fans > 1x 180mm fans for intake.


Looks like the TJ08 can too!

Yer your probably right about the cooling... But it'd be close considering the small space the 180mm fan is blowing into. ;D

Ahhh, but then you have to put price into the comparison... Hehe


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14376495*
> Only better case I can think of is the FT03.


Nah, FT03 is a PITA to mount and cooling capacity is not that good at all. Just try to fill it up with a VGA that doesn't exhaust and you will cook your drives at the same time.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14376624*
> Looks like the TJ08 can too!
> 
> Yer your probably right about the cooling... But it'd be close considering the small space the 180mm fan is blowing into. ;D
> 
> Ahhh, but then you have to put price into the comparison... Hehe


I though you have to not have drives in order to fit D14?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;14376661*
> I though you have to not have drives in order to fit D14?


You can have one I think...

But yer, i was just saying that it could fit it. Plus the TJ is alot smallerrrrr!


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Jaromir

+ rep for that info slag

looks like nh-d14 will fit nicely into the case ...argh now the long wait for this case to arrive into stores in my country :/

How come none of u guys are using rear 120mm exhaust fan in this case?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaromir;14377093*
> + rep for that info slag
> 
> looks like nh-d14 will fit nicely into the case ...argh now the long wait for this case to arrive into stores in my country :/
> 
> *How come none of u guys are using rear 120mm exhaust fan in this case?*


I don't think there's a reason to do with the case. I think it'd just be that they just got the builds and case and are still working stuff out or simply don't have one lying around or even that they just haven't been bothered to put it in yet.

But yes! Thats good news those coolers will fit.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14375991*
> This should help you and save nagle some time!
> ASUS P8P67-M Pro Overclocking Guide.
> 
> Thanks Nutty. I read 80% of that thread already and I know Nagle is busy and all. I have mine OC'ed now and will see what temps are like when I transfer everything.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil;14379565*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14375991*
> This should help you and save nagle some time!
> ASUS P8P67-M Pro Overclocking Guide.
> 
> Thanks Nutty. I read 80% of that thread already and I know Nagle is busy and all. I have mine OC'ed now and will see what temps are like when I transfer everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot me a pm with what u need help with and I'll try to get you squared away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kvjavs

Nutty or anyone else who owned one:

How much easier is this case to install/maintain components in over the Elite 341?

I'm getting sick of everything being so difficult, and am on the verge of going back ATX.


----------



## DustDevil

Finally got mine and got everything crammed into it. Very sturdy case and very straightforward install. Only really complaint for me is the front usb 3.0 cable is horribly long. They could have gotten away with a 12" I think but this thing seems 36" (probably not).





I was able to do a push/pull on the asetek. Temps seem about 3c cooler than in my old Coolermaster Elite 341. With the front 180mm on high you can hear it but definately nothing I would say is noticeably bad about the noise.

I also have my psu inverted with it sucking case air out. Will test over the next few days to see what temps are like when 100 % load.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14385741*
> Nutty or anyone else who owned one:
> 
> How much easier is this case to install/maintain components in over the Elite 341?
> 
> I'm getting sick of everything being so difficult, and am on the verge of going back ATX.


Well, the CPU coolers alot easier to change and so should be the motherboard and GPU because of the removeable motherboard tray and the CPU cut out.

I havent changed or maintained hardware yet but installing it was MUCH easier thats for sure.

341 is good, but its basic and lacks most of the features and design aspects the TJ has.

If you've got anymore questions, im sure any of us will be happy to help.


----------



## Abula

Got tired of wating for amazon to update theri ETA since all other parts shipped, so i ordered from PerformancePC, they have it in stock in case anyone else is interested, Silverstone Technology TJ08B-E $99.

All my parts should arrive early next week to my broker, probably in couple weeks ill have them, ill post pics as soon as i can







.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil;14386711*
> Finally got mine and got everything crammed into it. Very sturdy case and very straightforward install. Only really complaint for me is the front usb 3.0 cable is horribly long. They could have gotten away with a 12" I think but this thing seems 36" (probably not).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to do a push/pull on the asetek. Temps seem about 3c cooler than in my old Coolermaster Elite 341. With the front 180mm on high you can hear it but definately nothing I would say is noticeably bad about the noise.
> 
> I also have my psu inverted with it sucking case air out. Will test over the next few days to see what temps are like when 100 % load.


To be honest...

If you want cooler temps id be starting to do some cable management!!! Theres alot more potential in this case than that.

Plus moving most of those HDDs down 2 slots with the bottom one in the bottom external slot for even more improved airflow.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

pff.. case is still not to be seen here in Norway. Getting impatient


----------



## SadistBlinx

Just posting this here from the mAX/ITX club because Nutty Pumpkin asked me too.

Tbh i didn't even realize there was a TJ08-E Club, you can add me into it now then.


*This is a copy paste from the mATX/ITX club*
*EDIT* Sorry pics are from my phone as i don't have a camera.

I just put my sig rig into a new case, Silverstone TJ08-E.
When i have time ill think about putting it under water, Until then the stock cooler will have to do.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14401232*
> *Just posting this here from the mAX/ITX club because Nutty Pumpkin asked me too.*
> 
> Tbh i didn't even realize there was a TJ08-E Club, you can add me into it now then.
> 
> 
> *This is a copy paste from the mATX/ITX club*
> *EDIT* Sorry pics are from my phone as i don't have a camera.
> 
> I just put my sig rig into a new case, Silverstone TJ08-E.
> When i have time ill think about putting it under water, Until then the stock cooler will have to do.
> 
> /SNIP


Hahahaha,

Thanks man. I'll add you.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Does anyone know if the corsair h100 will fit in the bothom of this case with some mods?

harddrives is no problem since im only using one that i will fit in the dvd drive thingy


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeHouseMsc;14420056*
> Does anyone know if the corsair h100 will fit in the bothom of this case with some mods?
> 
> harddrives is no problem since im only using one that i will fit in the dvd drive thingy


Should be able to. It's a little uneven though and not flat.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

ah,haven't noticed that it's not all flat. That just make it
a little tricky.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Just to confirm... An Noctua NH-D14 cooler will work ok in this case if...

a) you use the hard drive cage with only 2.5" drives installed

or

b) you remove the hard drive cage and install a single 3.5" drive at the bottom of the case

I've done a lot of reading on this case and the above seems to be true. Can anyone please confirm 100% ?

Also OT as far as the case is concerned, but I plan on using only 2 memory sticks so does that mean I should have no clearance issues with this cooler? Doesn't matter if it restricts one of the memory slots.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14421304*
> Just to confirm... An Noctua NH-D14 cooler will work ok in this case if...
> 
> a) you use the hard drive cage with only 2.5" drives installed
> 
> or
> 
> b) you remove the hard drive cage and install a single 3.5" drive at the bottom of the case
> 
> I've done a lot of reading on this case and the above seems to be true. Can anyone please confirm 100% ?
> 
> Also OT as far as the case is concerned, but I plan on using only 2 memory sticks so does that mean I should have no clearance issues with this cooler? Doesn't matter if it restricts one of the memory slots.


Just look a couple pages back. Someone shows that a D14 and silver arrow will fit with pics. So yeah your good as long as you follow those 2 points that you mentioned.


----------



## SadistBlinx

To anyone seeking a replacement usb3 to usb2 internal header, i asked tech support at silverstone via email and this is a snip of what was sent back.
Quote:


> The replacement you need should be item G11303050.
> 
> I suggest you may contact the original store you bought from or our local DISTI ALTECH & RECTRON for ordering it.
> 
> Below is the information of our DISTI & RESELLER for your reference, thank you!!
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com.tw/wheretobuy.php?wname=aust&area=usa


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14421448*
> Just look a couple pages back. Someone shows that a D14 and silver arrow will fit with pics. So yeah your good as long as you follow those 2 points that you mentioned.


Great, ta. I am pretty confused about cooling. Am thinking of using the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z in the TJ08-E case. CPU will be an i5 2500k probably not overclocked. Am considering the following cooling options -

Noctua NH-D14. Probably overkill.
Noctua NH-U9B SE2. Smaller than above.
Thermalright HR-02 passive. Not sure if the fan included with the new macho version will fit.

Any thoughts? Passive has a lot of appeal. Less noise, less clutter. But I love the Noctua products. Have had my heart set on using them for some time. Hard to resist.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14421714*
> Great, ta. I am pretty confused about cooling. Am thinking of using the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z in the TJ08-E case. CPU will be an i5 2500k probably not overclocked. Am considering the following cooling options -
> 
> Noctua NH-D14. Probably overkill.
> Noctua NH-U9B SE2. Smaller than above.
> Thermalright HR-02 passive. Not sure if the fan included with the new macho version will fit.
> 
> Any thoughts? Passive has a lot of appeal. Less noise, less clutter. But I love the Noctua products. Have had my heart set on using them for some time. Hard to resist.


Corsair H60 is $109 aud and the Noctua NH-D14 is $97, im not sure on usa prices but the noise reduction from a H60 vs a Noctua NH-D14 should be nice.

(Friend has the NH-D14 its dang loud)


----------



## nagle3092

Either the HR02 or the U9B if your not going to overclock. Now if you do plan to eventually then I would get the D14, the HR02 is still good for a decent oc but the Noctua will perform better.

Also since you said you are getting a 2500K and a gene-z it would be pointless to not overclock since they are both made specifically for it.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Do you know if the HR-02 macho with it's fan will fit? Dunno, suppose another option is the Antec Kuhler 620. No fitment issues there.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14422030*
> Do you know if the HR-02 macho with it's fan will fit? Dunno, suppose another option is the Antec Kuhler 620. No fitment issues there.


It will definitely without the HDD cage, with it I don't believe so.

They show an image of it in the Manuel and it just fits without a fan and HDD cage.

*UPDATE:*Got bored doing Homework tonight so I decided to repaint my old 4870 that I'll be using until my second hand 560 is given to me. Here's my previous paint job:










Here it is now, I painted it to match my builds colour scheme. Red/Black.




























Little useless one thrown in for fun:


----------



## Abula

In case someone is still looking for reviews of the case, Silent PC Review just released theirs, they gave it the editors choice award, and rated it as the best micro atx case out there, SCPR SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved.

Small update, mine already reached my broker, it will be boat shipped on friday, probably two weeks and ill be building.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14422030*
> Do you know if the HR-02 macho with it's fan will fit? Dunno, suppose another option is the Antec Kuhler 620. No fitment issues there.


As Nutty Pumpkin already posted, the HR02 will fit, the chill review had a lot of pictures but seems all are offline atm. The fan of the HR02 macho, TY140 will fit, but its not that easy, the fan is uneaven, check a couple of pages back i posted the dimensions, the problem is it has a side with 151mm height and 140mm, now if you see the pics from slagcoin and his thermalright silver arrow the fan fits but thats with the 140mm height orientation, my guess is with the other way around it wont. Now the HR02 has 140mm width so if you place the fan side 140mm height (like slagcoin), you will have the fan sticking some on the sides (not much but some), here is where im not sure, with a gpu in my case with backplate might touch it, for this reason alone i went with the 120mm noiseblockers to have an even flow from the heatsink to the 120mm optional fan on the back and still mantain the height and width of the 120mm without getting out of the sink. Now with slagcoin you can see he placed 140mm fan with 147mm width silver arrow, so at the end, i believe the macho will fit with the fan oriented the same way, but will be close.

I emailed a lot of retailers of aftermarket heatsinks and none knows when Macho will be available, they dont even have ETAs, everything is route to me so i just went the normal hr02 with the noiseblockers. Worth mentioning that if you see Macho reviews, you will the the mounting bracket is different, and that the below screw of the fan is not so tall as the original hr02, this might allow the fan to go even lower, but im not sure, its just by the pictures. Overall i would have gone with the Macho if it was available, im guessing it will fit fine with the fan, but i just couldnt wait all stuff is on my way now. One last thing you should check is you memory height, and how many you will install, the HR02 its not a simetrical heatsink, but starts at one of the edges of the cpu and continues its lenght to one side, this is helpful for installing the fan, but im not 100% sure the clearance is enough with tall memory, will depend on the mobo cpu placement.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## mikeaj

Yes, information...

You're the same slagcoin as that site with the arcade joystick information and measurements? That was a good reference when shopping around.

Sorry for the complete off-topicness, but I suppose this is a testament to slagcoin's precision. Trust this guy's measurements.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## AndrewCowley

I notice in the manual that Silverstone recommend not to remove the drive cage if you aren't using it since it acts as an air guide for the 180mm fan. I see a lot of photos of builds where people have removed it. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14446216*
> I notice in the manual that Silverstone recommend not to remove the drive cage if you aren't using it since it acts as an air guide for the 180mm fan. I see a lot of photos of builds where people have removed it. Any thoughts on this?


I tried both ways and it doesn't make a difference.
If you notice in the manual it also says if your psu has a fan your supposed to face the fan down. Then what's the point of the filter on top?


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14446313*
> I tried both ways and it doesn't make a difference.
> If you notice in the manual it also says if your psu has a fan your supposed to face the fan down. Then what's the point of the filter on top?


Stupid manual! That makes no sense.

Anyway it seems like a no-brainer to remove the cage if using a single hard drive. If nothing else it makes the case less cluttered inside.

I was considering using multiple 2.5" drives but I had not realised that a 3.5" drive can be mounted in the bottom. Can't see the point now of going for multiple 2.5" drives. A single 3.5" drive would give me more capacity than multiple 2.5" drives.


----------



## echineon

has anyone fitted this in the case and see how it goes? I reckon it will clear a lot of space for CPU cooling.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14446668*
> I was considering using multiple 2.5" drives but I had not realised that a 3.5" drive can be mounted in the bottom. Can't see the point now of going for multiple 2.5" drives. A single 3.5" drive would give me more capacity than multiple 2.5" drives.


I guess it depends on each needs. In my case, im fine with 120gb ssd and 500gb of storage (i have a server atm with 6tb), now considering the mechanical hdd will be on the bottom without much direct ventilation, i went with 2.5 drive out of they are design to operate with very little airflow on laptops. But will see once i assemble all stuff, as there is 2.5 ssd slot on the bottom, still unsure if ill use it, as i already also ordered http://www.amazon.com/SILVERSTONE-SDP08-3-5-2-5-Inch-Converter/dp/B002BH3Z8E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312391501&sr=8-1]SILVERSTONE SDP08 3.5 to 2 X 2.5-Inch Bay Converter[/URL]


----------



## Xerek

Hi all, I've been reading the thread all day (at work) and am totally sold on the case (if I can find one in stock anywhere). From what i've gathered, the best cooling option in this case is a noctua d14 (perhaps a custom water cooling kit bit it'd be tight). Let me know if there's anything better that will fit. I'll be using a gene-z mobo, and plan to use the D14. How high can you OC the CPU at what temperatures? I haven't been able to find any numbers in the forums.

Also, has anyone tried mounting 3.5's vertically so as to be able to use a massive heat sink in multiple 3.5s?

On a second note, as i've been wanting to water cool a rig, would it be worth it in this case? I'd prolly cool the GPU and CPU, with a koolance 5" bay res/pump, a 240 rad behind the 180 fan and perhaps a 120 rad on the back vent.

Thoughts on room and would it be worth it?


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Xerek

I remember someone asked if a 200mm fan would fit in the front. Did anyone ever try it and show that it would/wouldn't fit? I mean, it depends where the extra millimeters are as the case is only 210mm wide.

On a related note, in Nagles review, it was mentioned that the fan was really loud running at high. Could anyone suggest a quieter fan? (I know, I would have to remove the front plate)


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerek;14453440*
> I remember someone asked if a 200mm fan would fit in the front. Did anyone ever try it and show that it would/wouldn't fit? I mean, it depends where the extra millimeters are as the case is only 210mm wide.
> 
> On a related note, in Nagles review, it was mentioned that the fan was really loud running at high. Could anyone suggest a quieter fan? (I know, I would have to remove the front plate)


You can use any standard 140mm fan on the front. Also a 200mm wont fit, you could try rigging 2 120mms though(not guarantied to work though). The fan I only turn on high when I'm gaming and I dont notice it much.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## luke123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14446313*
> If you notice in the manual it also says if your psu has a fan your supposed to face the fan down. Then what's the point of the filter on top?


Typo? "down" should've been "up"?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luke123;14454468*
> Typo? "down" should've been "up"?


I dont know, I emailed Silverstone about it but never got an answer.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Abula

Personally, i think its best to place the psu fan facing up, specially for my case, with a PSU like Seasonic X660 being passive under light load, the heat will rise up and go out through the TJ08E upper hole, and when needed it will start up and pull fresh air to cool itself, the other way around idk, bieng passive and heat of the case raises to psu might not be ideal, i like the psu being a semi independent system from the case, specially for a semi passive psu, like the ravens. By the SPCR review and other users, i see the 180mm case fan does a great job, at least on the gpu side, better than average, so i dont think i want to tamper with a PSU or that will need the PSU to help the case, that said, maybe a fully active psu would help clear warm air, although i seen this is not always the best route. The positive pressure will exit air through all the holes around the case, and with help of the optional 120mm, at least thats what i think.

Btw thanks again for the re measuring, really good info, although not completely sure it will be helpful to me as its another mobo, ill post the GeneZ with a meter on top from the CPU socket to the PCI bracket in case its useful to someone, once i get my stuff









Im still a little worried though, i just received the Galaxy GTX580, btw its amazing this card, 30C idle on 30% fan speed on antec 1200. The backplate is very nice but it does add thickness, ill post some pics soon, an aprox measurement is 5mm, so thinking on your 77mm and that HR02 is 140 (70mm each side) = 70+5 = 75 vs 77 you measured, this is all hypothetical atm as the GeneZ might be closer or further... but either way its going to be extremely close.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14456095*
> I think I may experiment with each power supply configuration, see if the manual is accurate or not.


This would be interesting, although for none modular might be a pain to flip








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14456095*
> I'm pretty confident my measurement on my Gigabyte board is the same for most other boards. I briefly examined the diagram of the Gene-Z in its manual at the Asus site; going off the standard measurement of 0.8" between the PCI slots, I estimated a measurement of about 76.4mm, give or take half a millimeter, so you're probably good. With that card, it's a good thing you ordered that cooler and not a Silver Arrow or NH-D14.


Thanks for the info, i took a pic of the backplate, its between 4 n 5 mm,










So if your calculations are correct about the gene Z, its going to be 70mm (half of HR02) + 5mm (gpu backplate) = 75 < 76.4 (estimated distance)







i have 1.4mm of margin. But for sure the Silver Arrow NH-D14 would not fit with the backplate, hopping the backplate gives rigidity to the card so doesnt bend some with the weight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14456095*
> One small concern if your graphics backplate sticks out 5mm from the PCB is the support plate on top of the hard drive cage. You can unscrew and remove it though. Likely you'll have to remove it and stick the included pad on top of the bare cage.
> 
> Edit: By remove _it_, I mean the support on top of the hard drive cage.


Im removing the hdd cage, im using http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Internal-Cables-Technology-2-5-Inch/dp/B00486UR2I/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1312437187&sr=1-1]Intel X25m 120gb[/URL] for OS/Apps + http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-Travelstar-5400RPM-Internal-0A57915/dp/B0029LHVLO/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1312437151&sr=1-1]Hitachi 5k500b[/URL] for storage (i use a small home seriver for storage/backups, this just local, download/temporarily files), im planning on installing both 2.5 drives with http://www.amazon.com/SILVERSTONE-SDP08-3-5-2-5-Inch-Converter/dp/B002BH3Z8E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312437000&sr=8-1]SILVERSTONE SDP08 3.5 to 2 X 2.5-Inch Bay Converter[/URL] on the bottom 3.5 drive slot.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14457638*
> I have a modular power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think of using two 2.5" drive in the bottom; that's a good idea.


According to nagle3092, you can fit a 3.5 still on the bottom and ssd or 2.5 drive below it, i cant say for sure as i dont have it yet, but just in case i order the bracket for dual 2.5 into 3.5. Btw thanks for the anandtech link, reading now


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Tennobanzai

I just noticed its back in stock on newegg. I'm still waiting for amazon since no tax + FS


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;14462127*
> I just noticed its back in stock on newegg. I'm still waiting for amazon since no tax + FS


This was also my choice, but i just couldnt wait, all other stuff was already on route, so just pull the trigger on performance pc and suffer shipping n tax







, but it would been more expensive to ship it by air to guatemala ($2.75x lb and the case boxes weights 28lbs), i still needed some other stuff like paste, fans, cpu cooler, so the shipping was dilueted some, at least thats what i tell my self so i can sleep at night







.

On the bright side, amazon changed their shipping estimate, from we will mail with an estimate to,
Quote:


> Usually ships within 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## MC28

Hi guys,

I'm from Singapore and waiting for the arrival of this beautiful case here as well. Information receive from the local distro is that it would be available in the 3rd week of Aug. Would be migrating my current hardware from my Lian Li V350 over to this.

Just purchased a Corsair H60 cooler yesterday night for this as well.


----------



## Blizzie

Thinking of getting this for a storage server with 5 HDDs (1 OS, 4 RAID). What do you think about the cabling and room due to space limitations?

Edit: Nevermind I saw this
http://www.overclock.net/14401232-post141.html


----------



## Abula

Just in case anyone is intrested on buying the case, amazon just lowered its price to $99 free shipping, but its not in stock atm.


----------



## Blizzie

Looks like it is in stock but..

Usually ships within 2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## nagle3092

They are back in stock at Direction (either that or silverstone is accepting more orders). Mine came out to like $108 after shipping and you don't have to wait 2-4 weeks.
http://www.directron.com/tj08be.html


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Where can I order this case online in the UK?
I emailed amazon.uk about it, but they haven't got any idea when/if they'll get it in stock.


----------



## davidtran007

Anyone using a Maximus Gene-Z care to comment on this post I saw on HF?

_I just finished building a TJ08-E, here is what I though:

Make sure the motherboard has the power connector high on the board, I am using the Asus Maximux Gene-V z68 board, and the power connector is right where the hard drive cage is, making it very hard to connect if your power cable is stiff. It also has the USB3 front panel connectors right next to it, and I ended up having to use them as USB2 as I couldnt connect.

I have a Corsair H80 in it, only 1 fan as 2 was just a tad bit to large and hit the CPU block.

Make sure your ram is low height.

Make sure your Power supply is short and completely modular, I went with a sparkle 750w that had the main power hard connect, and lets just say lucky for me I wasnt intending on using an optical drive.

Other than that, with the corsair on low, and thanks to using SSD's, the case is silent except for the video card, the i5 2600k idles at 30c.

It's a nice case, just make sure you choose your components well._


----------



## wendellmb

is it possible to fit two 120mm fans in the front w/out modding?(using zip ties) ..


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendellmb;14485269*
> is it possible to fit two 120mm fans in the front w/out modding?(using zip ties) ..


No, you will have to use zip ties or another way to mount them. There is only mounting holes for a 180mm or 140mm fan.


----------



## DaveG

Got mine up and running a few days ago!

I do like the case. I love the upside down layout. I was damn near going to switch to full ATX and get a A05-B until I saw the preview of this from CES this year. Glad I held out.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Is anyone having issues with the upside down layout and their videocard?
My 5870 is making a really weird noise (kinda like Intermittent rattle/grinding at idle speeds??)
and it only happens when its in the upside down orientation.
The fan speed is at 20% and i can hear the GPU around 5 meters away.

I checked and nothing is touching the fan or near it. It has a clear airflow path.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14492318*
> Is anyone having issues with the upside down layout and their videocard?
> My 5870 is making a really weird noise (kinda like Intermittent rattle/grinding at idle speeds??)
> and it only happens when its in the upside down orientation.
> The fan speed is at 20% and i can hear the GPU around 5 meters away.
> 
> I checked and nothing is touching the fan or near it. It has a clear airflow path.


Sounds like the fans are bad, I would RMA them. They shouldn't make noise in any orientation.


----------



## davidtran007

A SilverStone rep on another forum commented on the HD cage being left in (even if empty)

"We were surprised too about the hard drive cage when conducting thermal testing during TJ08-E's development. But it does help reduce tested CPU temperature by a few degrees especially when the front intake fan speed is lower. "


----------



## matt047

Hi!

I will be having the TJ08E next month.
I would like to ask if the current users are having problems with the problems that was identified by silentpcreview.com?http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1215-page8.html

Are these problems can be ignored? Can it affect the overall performance of the TJ08E?

Also how is the mounted PSU at the top? Is it only supported by 4 screws at the back of the case? Thanks!


----------



## DaveG

Welcome to the forums Matt!

What problems are you referring to? Their complaints were:
>Noise, wishing it had a lower fan speed setting - my mobo keeps mine whisper quiet for me, so I can comment on that.
>Thin metal - no problems here. You'd have to be a ham-fisted moron to bend a case anyway. Noise resonance could be an issue, but with quality components and fans, it shouldn't be.
>A second drive cage - it's a relatively tiny mATX case that can already take 4x 3.5 AND 1x 2.5 AND 2x 5.25 drives. A second drive cage would be neat, but not worth the price for the 99.99% of the case's buyers who would never use it IMHO.

The PSU is mounted with the standard 4 screws at the back and supported by the sides - the bottom is open but the side plates wrap under it and help hold it up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## matt047

@DaveG
thanks!

@nagle3092
you are a user of lian li a04 before right?
Is tj08e a lot better compare to lian li a04?

@all
is it allright to have a PSU with 165mm length?
from the review of anandtech 160mm is the best and other PSU's with length above 160mm is not good for the case.

from anandtech:
Quote:


> . Power supply clearance is at a premium, too: you'll need a 160mm PSU, period, end of discussion


sorry if I have many questions. I have to be clear that my components will fit inside the case otherwise I could cancel my reservation for the upcoming stocks of Tj08E. Thanks!


----------



## SadistBlinx

@ matt047
For a $100 case, its the best case i have ever used.
I prefer it over my $300 CM storm SniperBlack.
Noise is not an issue for me, The CM Storm was louder

Component temp not an issue Cpu idle, 22,24,28,22,21,21 (stock cooler)
Hdd's are all 22-26c
GPU 35c ICH 36c IOH 34c
Room Ambient temp around 15c-20c

It holds the same amount of HDD's as my CM storm did
It has a nice build quality about it doesn't feel as cheap as other cases in the same price range i have used.

A 165mm PSU will fit, it will just be a very tight fit (ie 90' bend in cables and a lot harder to do cable management)
I have my psu fan facing up where the filter is (so i don't have hot air blowing into my psu from all the other components) Silverstone have stated either direction is fine.

For components fitting inside the case, Everything of mine fits and its neat.
Sig Rig is inside this tiny case, And this is not a cheap rig of components...980x cpu ROG mobo eyefinity 6 gpu etc..
Pics if you want to see how much clearance is left after full install.

*DOWNSIDE* It's a lil heavy but my last case was worse.
*CASE PICS *Click Me* =D*

Hope that helps a lil in choosing this case.


----------



## Abula

Im not into watercooling, but i saw something that might be nice for the TJ08-E, Maingear EPIC 180 (180mm sealed water cooler): My experience


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14533650*
> Im not into watercooling, but i saw something that might be nice for the TJ08-E, Maingear EPIC 180 (180mm sealed water cooler): My experience


That looks pretty nice, its a shame that the price is so high though.


----------



## davidtran007

The Corsair H80 is not compatible with this case. The second fan will eventually hit the CPU block. Although with some mods, there are several ways to get it to fit.

One of the guys on the OC AU forums decided to mount the fan externally so kudos to him. Although he did cut up the rear mesh. Here are his pics


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I REALLY want this case for a home server, you cant find cases this small with that many hard drive bays, not to mention looking this good! I think it might be a crime to tuck it away in a corner as a server though...


----------



## Abula

For a small home server i would probably go with Fractal Design Define Mini or Arc Mini, then again im going with Antec 1200 for 9 drive setup, just couldnt let it rot. But defently for a small gaming pc the TJ08E seems great.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Here is my TJ08-E rig. I've had it for about a week and I am loving it so far for how small and quiet it is! It was a challange to build but was well worth the effort. I might try move the 3.5 hard drive down to the bottom most slot to clean it up more but we'll see.

Specs:
AMD A8-3850
Asus F1A75-M Pro
G.Skill Eco DDR3-1600
Noctua NH-D14
Silverstone Strider 500w
OCZ Vertex 2 60gb
WD Green 2tb


----------



## nagle3092

Looks good, how did you mount the hard drive?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14535886*
> Looks good, how did you mount the hard drive?


It's actually just sitting there right now on a rubber pad. There are no problems with noise coming from it...so far. I don't move the case around much so I'm not worried about it bouncing around in there. The Vertex 2 SSD is actually tucked in behind the mobo tray


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14535449*
> The Corsair H80 is not compatible with this case. The second fan will eventually hit the CPU block. Although with some mods, there are several ways to get it to fit.
> 
> One of the guys on the OC AU forums decided to mount the fan externally so kudos to him. Although he did cut up the rear mesh. Here are his pics


Do you have the link from the Au forums?
I thought the H70 and H80 were the same size, and a H70 apparently fits inside this case.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14543231*
> Do you have the link from the Au forums?
> I thought the H70 and H80 were the same size, and a H70 apparently fits inside this case.


That's what I was told as well?

I have both the H80 and the H70 but I think the issue is that the block for the H80 is much higher than the H70 and the inside fan bangs into it.


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14543268*
> That's what I was told as well?
> 
> I have both the H80 and the H70 but I think the issue is that the block for the H80 is much higher than the H70 and the inside fan bangs into it.


i don't own one yet...but from pictures it looks more flat than the H70.
Teh pictures lies!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14543416*
> i don't own one yet...but from pictures it looks more flat than the H70.
> Teh pictures lies!!!


Unfortunetly its not...

The H70 block it definitely slimer.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## SadistBlinx

I like that you can plug the fans into the H80, I don't think its a big deal drilling a small hole at the back of the TJ08-E for the cables off an external fan.


----------



## Nemesis429

I dont get it why they didnt spin the hard drive rack round, would have more HDDs and more space for the CPU cooler


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14535812*
> For a small home server i would probably go with Fractal Design Define Mini or Arc Mini, then again im going with Antec 1200 for 9 drive setup, just couldnt let it rot. But defently for a small gaming pc the TJ08E seems great.


Why would you recommend those cases over this one for a server? What advantages would you say those cases have over the TJ08? I am just thinking I might use it for a server today, and then use it for a matx gaming build at some point in the future. We will see, I do like the define mini however. Thanks for the help mate


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx;14545120*
> Why would you recommend those cases over this one for a server? What advantages would you say those cases have over the TJ08?


Well this is more a personal preference, but the Define mini has the hdd facing sideways, while the TJ08 has the hdd facing front, this makes easier cable management of the sata cable n power, also it handles 1 more 3.5 hdd. I see the TJ08 as a better airflow, but probably the define mini will be more silent since it has a door and sound dampening on some parts.

Personally for a gaming build i would go with TJ08, but for a server, i like more the design of the Mini, i would probably even go with R3 for 8 hdds. Again this is more personal preferences than whats best.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey everyone,

Sorry for my lack of involvement and participation I've had lots of school work and have been going out every chance I get. Things have started to slow down now so I should start getting back into it.

Sorry guys. Anything drastic I've missed?


----------



## SadistBlinx

shiny stuff?
..nothing really just trying to figure out how to get a WC kit into the case lol along with more HDDS


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14567393*
> shiny stuff?
> ..nothing really just trying to figure out how to get a WC kit into the case lol along with more HDDS


Yewwww!

Make sure to keep us posted. I'd love to see how that goes.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Kvjavs

How much airflow does the HDD cages block when occupied with 2 HDDs?

Also, anyone with an AMD board in this case, what are your NB temps? I had to install a dedicated side fan for NB cooling, and was hoping the single 180mm would be enough to cool EVERYTHING.


----------



## Themanbeast

Considering the D14 fits in this case, I should have no problems installing a NH-U12P SE2 with both fans, right? If the NH-U12P SE2 will fit with minimal hassle, I'm sold.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Themanbeast;14583178*
> Considering the D14 fits in this case, I should have no problems installing a NH-U12P SE2 with both fans, right? If the NH-U12P SE2 will fit with minimal hassle, I'm sold.


It will fit fine.


----------



## mostowizard

can this case take crossfired duel slot cards?


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14583976*
> can this case take crossfired duel slot cards?


Yes. Yes it can.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mostowizard;14583976*
> can this case take crossfired duel slot cards?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14584075*
> Just got a Gene-Z, and it seems like the spacing between the center of the CPU and the side of the PCB in the first PCI slot is more like 75mm (versus 77mm on the Gigabyte). I recommend not using a Silver Arrow on a Gene-Z because 73.5mm side + 2mm solder points = 75.5mm = problem.
> 
> Take serious the spacing between your CPU cooling and your GPU. CPU metal getting in contact with your GPU solder points will fry your graphics card. The GPU hanging above the CPU in the TJ08-E makes this even more probable. Ensure that even if your case is shuffled around this will not happen.
> 
> With the Gene-Z, I will be using a NH-D14 with heat shrink tubing over the fan clip handles.


Now you got me worried







with the HR02 and the backplate, 75mm - 5mm of the BP = 70mm = half of the HR02 140mm width, i guess should be fine since the backplate is the only thing that might contact the cooler and not the soldering. Ill post some pics in two weeks, the boat already docked in Guatemala, it should be cleared by customs by the ends of this week, but has still to be broken since its consolidated shipment so another week for that, so if all goes to plan ill be assembling on 27th.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14584465*
> Yeah, your backplate on the cooler is no problem. I do think your cooler and card will fit, barely. The fan is perhaps the bigger problem. The TY-140 is 140mm wide in one direction, and 152mm in the other. Fortunately, the Thermalright clips have some give, or you may even be able to install the fan long side up. I think things will be okay, just barely.


Thanks for your replies.

The fan im not worried, as preventing the 152mm, i didnt order thermalright ty140, but went with standard 120mm fans, Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS 120mm x 25mm Ultra Quiet PWM Fan - 600-1500 RPM - 8-24 dBA (wanted to try the multi frame version but feared the clips might not hang on to the rubber edges of the fans), the fans should be still inside the edge of the cooler. In two weeks ill post pics, crossing my fingers into it fitting without touching


----------



## gene-z

Are there any aftermarket 180mm fans out there, besides the silverstone ones? The only decent one I see to find is a silverstone one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220035


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z;14589169*
> Are there any aftermarket 180mm fans out there, besides the silverstone ones? The only decent one I see to find is a silverstone one - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220035


You dont need anything better than the stock one, the air flow of the airpenetrator is very good + great CFM's.


----------



## Marder

Hello all, typing my first post here in overclock.net forum and joining the TJ08-E Owners Club.









So my rig is going to be build with these:

Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z
Intel Core i7 2600K
A-DATA XPG Gaming Series 8 GB
Seasonic X-660
Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB
Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
Asus BW-12D1S-U
Silverstone SST-TJ08B-E
Thermalright HR02
nVidia Geforce GTX580

I'm trying to figure out the best way to make it as silent as possible. HR02 is going to be passively cooled. Caviar is going to get Silentmaxx HD-silencer so I can put it to 5,25" bay top. SSD is going to bottom 3,5" bay most likely. Is there any sense in my plans?









Here is the pile of hardware.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marder;14591811*
> Hello all, typing my first post here in overclock.net forum and joining the TJ08-E Owners Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So my rig is going to be build with these:
> 
> Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z
> Intel Core i7 2600K
> A-DATA XPG Gaming Series 8 GB
> Seasonic X-660
> Corsair Force Series 3 120 GB
> Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB
> Asus BW-12D1S-U
> Silverstone SST-TJ08B-E
> Thermalright HR02
> nVidia Geforce GTX580
> 
> I'm trying to figure out the best way to make it as silent as possible. HR02 is going to be passively cooled. Caviar is going to get Silentmaxx HD-silencer so I can put it to 5,25" bay top. SSD is going to bottom 3,5" bay most likely. Is there any sense in my plans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the pile of hardware.


Seems good choice of components. I guess you should decide upon building it and seeing your temps, the HR02 was originally design for passive cooling, but the hr01 performs better fully passive, the HR02 shines with low rpm fan or good case airflow. Now you placed the highest CPU n GPUs available on good mobo, so im guessing your going to game and oc? so until you try there is no way of knowing how it will handle it.

Im really interested into some pics of your build, hope you post them. Maybe temps n benches.


----------



## Marder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14592140*
> Seems good choice of components. I guess you should decide upon building it and seeing your temps, the HR02 was originally design for passive cooling, but the hr01 performs better fully passive, the HR02 shines with low rpm fan or good case airflow. Now you placed the highest CPU n GPUs available on good mobo, so im guessing your going to game and oc? so until you try there is no way of knowing how it will handle it.
> 
> Im really interested into some pics of your build, hope you post them. Maybe temps n benches.


Good choices indeed as it seems they are almost same as yours









Yes, I'm building it for gaming and OC is coming later. My main goal is to keep it as silent as possible so OC'ing will be quite light.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;14581935*
> How much airflow does the HDD cages block when occupied with 2 HDDs?
> 
> Also, anyone with an AMD board in this case, what are your NB temps? I had to install a dedicated side fan for NB cooling, and was hoping the single 180mm would be enough to cool EVERYTHING.


The hard drives are spaced far enough that they don't block off too much air flow - sure it will provide a little resistance, but this case can exchange more air than than just about anything else that doesn't sound like a jet engine









Not sure how to verify NB temps on my main rig (see sig), but bios reports a system temp of 30*C at idle, which matches up with Speedfan's Temp1, which stays between 30-33*C with any amount of loading. There is a Temp3, which runs at about 57*C, 3*C hotter than my CPU after a few minutes of Prime95 large FFT's, with the fan on low. Turning the fan up to high drops temps about 3*C on both the CPU and Temp3 at full load.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;14594443*
> The hard drives are spaced far enough that they don't block off too much air flow - sure it will provide a little resistance, but this case can exchange more air than than just about anything else that doesn't sound like a jet engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how to verify NB temps on my main rig (see sig), but bios reports a system temp of 30*C at idle, which matches up with Speedfan's Temp1, which stays between 30-33*C with any amount of loading. There is a Temp3, which runs at about 57*C, 3*C hotter than my CPU after a few minutes of Prime95 large FFT's, with the fan on low. Turning the fan up to high drops temps about 3*C on both the CPU and Temp3 at full load.


Hey thanks







Those temps seem fine.


----------



## Nejihyuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marder;14591811*
> I'm trying to figure out the best way to make it as silent as possible. HR02 is going to be passively cooled. Caviar is going to get Silentmaxx HD-silencer so I can put it to 5,25" bay top. SSD is going to bottom 3,5" bay most likely. Is there any sense in my plans?


There is made holes in the bottom of the TJ08-E for a 2,5 HDD or SSD, if you remove HD cage and bay.

Myself i have ordered a (Lian Li HD-520X) where i can put my 2 SSD into a 5.25 slot, not gonna have the HD cage or bay installed as i wanna have optimal air stream from the AP181 front fan.


----------



## Mauk

Hi, i've just bought this case, i've also ordered a gene-z and an i5 2500k.
So now i'm considering what cpu cooler to buy.
I think I've come down to 2 candidates, the HR-02 or the Corsair H80.
The HR-02 passive with a Gentle Typhoone for exhaust, or,
the Corsair H80 with just one fan pushing out.
What I'm looking for here is cool 'n' quiet, to begin with anyway.

What would u guys choose for this case?


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mauk;14604306*
> Hi, i've just bought this case, i've also ordered a gene-z and an i5 2500k.
> So now i'm considering what cpu cooler to buy.
> I think I've come down to 2 candidates, the HR-02 or the Corsair H80.
> The HR-02 passive with a Gentle Typhoone for exhaust, or,
> the Corsair H80 with just one fan pushing out.
> What I'm looking for here is cool 'n' quiet, to begin with anyway.
> 
> What would u guys choose for this case?


You can consider an Antec Kuhler H2O 620 with a single Gentle Typhoon exhausting. The H80 uses a double-thick radiator and performance really suffers when you use only a single fan. It was meant to be in push-pull as it comes in that configuration at stock.


----------



## DaveG

Another nod toward the Antec 620 - I just picked one up for mine. I'm not OC'ing much, and quiet is my #1 priority. I did swap out the fan for a lower RPM, quieter fan (and swapped the orientation from what is pictured) - still works just fine. The massive 180 fan can help push more air through the radiator when needed.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nejihyuga;14603993*
> There is made holes in the bottom of the TJ08-E for a 2,5 HDD or SSD, if you remove HD cage and bay.


Hmmm.... I thought you could mount a 3.5" HD at the bottom of the case without removing the HD cage? I want to have a 3.5" HD at the bottom and a 2.5" SSD in the HD cage. Is this possible in the TJ08?


----------



## Mauk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> You can consider an Antec Kuhler H2O 620 with a single Gentle Typhoon exhausting. The H80 uses a double-thick radiator and performance really suffers when you use only a single fan. It was meant to be in push-pull as it comes in that configuration at stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> Another nod toward the Antec 620 - I just picked one up for mine. I'm not OC'ing much, and quiet is my #1 priority. I did swap out the fan for a lower RPM, quieter fan (and swapped the orientation from what is pictured) - still works just fine. The massive 180 fan can help push more air through the radiator when needed.


Thanks for the heads up guys, will certinly look into the 620. It looks real clean in your case Dave.
What of the HR-02, is it a worse option?


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mauk;14612905*
> Thanks for the heads up guys, will certinly look into the 620. It looks real clean in your case Dave.
> What of the HR-02, is it a worse option?


It is probably one of the better passive coolers. There is a new one though, the HR-02 Macho, that has a fan. Not sure if it fits in this case however due to the fan and I have read that minus the fan its passive performance isn't as good as the original HR-02.

I plan on using a Noctua NH-U12P SE2.


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14612642*
> Hmmm.... I thought you could mount a 3.5" HD at the bottom of the case without removing the HD cage? I want to have a 3.5" HD at the bottom and a 2.5" SSD in the HD cage. Is this possible in the TJ08?


Yes it is possible


----------



## Abula

Just be careful if you go with the Macho, as the thermarlight compatibility list has a lot of Asus mobos not compatible. Its weird cause the silverstone manual has pics of it, so the Chiphel review has it mounted, so the standard none macho version does fit, my guess is the macho uses a new mounting bracket that might have issues with a lot of asus mobos. Also depending on the GPU you decide, the TY140 (fan included with the macho) might fit or not (the fan is uneven one side has 140mm and the other 151mm).

Personally i think the HR02 is a great cooler (already have one running on another pc), not the best with all the dual rads that are out like NH-D14/silver arrow, Genesis. But it does have wider spacing in the fins, allowing it to perform good with little airflow. A lot of the reviews bash it out of its price, at $80 it approaches all those dual rads, and those even come with fans while the HR02 doesnt, so for them the HR02 is just overpriced cooler. Now to me its perfect option, its big, performs good with low rpms fans, and i dont mind the price. And since the HR02 "macho" is incompatible with the Gene Z i didnt have much option.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Doesn't the manual show a fanless HR-02? It might be the original (non macho) version.


----------



## Nejihyuga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley*


Doesn't the manual show a fanless HR-02? It might be the original (non macho) version.


The manual show a HR-02 with a fan mounted towards the 120mm exhaust of the case.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewCowley;14612642*
> Hmmm.... I thought you could mount a 3.5" HD at the bottom of the case without removing the HD cage? I want to have a 3.5" HD at the bottom and a 2.5" SSD in the HD cage. Is this possible in the TJ08?


Below the (easily) removable HDD cage, there is an external/internal 3.5" drive bay with room for a 2.5" drive under that (sits sideways slammed against the floor of the case, so it may be for SSD's only).

From top to bottom, without modding, the case has:
2x 5.25" external drive bays
4x 3.5" internal drive bay cage
1x 3.5" external drive bay with holes to mount a 3.5 drive internally
1x 2.5" internal drive bay (SSD only?)


----------



## MC28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vowels*


You can consider an Antec Kuhler H2O 620 with a single Gentle Typhoon exhausting. The H80 uses a double-thick radiator and performance really suffers when you use only a single fan. It was meant to be in push-pull as it comes in that configuration at stock.


Hi, how about the H60?

Was thinking of getting 2 Gentle Typhoon to do a push-pull config.

Or should i just place 1 on the rad for exhaust?

Still waiting for the TJ08-E to arrive in Singapore. From the distro, probably mid next week.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MC28*


Hi, how about the H60?

Was thinking of getting 2 Gentle Typhoon to do a push-pull config.

Or should i just place 1 on the rad for exhaust?

Still waiting for the TJ08-E to arrive in Singapore. From the distro, probably mid next week.


A H60 will fit with both fans.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MC28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


A H60 will fit with both fans.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Great to hear that but necessary for a push-pull on it? Not gonna OC as well.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MC28*


Great to hear that but necessary for a push-pull on it? Not gonna OC as well.


Definitely not man.

The stock cooler is fine for not overclocking! You'll be fine with one fan on the H60.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MC28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14623511*
> Definitely not man.
> 
> The stock cooler is fine for not overclocking! You'll be fine with one fan on the H60.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Thanks man but guess i will still grab 2 GTs since the price is gd as i'm getting it direct from the distro along with the case.


----------



## Skocke

Hi all, just made an account here so I can share some infomation you might be interested in. Have been following this thread since I laid eyes on this case.

So, I have this case ordered along with new hardware, including the Maximus Gene-z and the HR-02 Macho. All was going great and I will recieve the final shipments tomorrow including the case and cooler, when i saw Abula commented on the incompatability with the the gene-z anc Macho. Feel stupid for not noticing this myself.

So heres what I have discovered: I contacted thermalright about it and was told I need another retension bracket and to contact my reseller about it. No luck with the resellar so back to thermalright and to keep it short (already too long, sry) the europeen ditributor has the new retension bracket already and the newer shipments of the HR-02 Macho will ship with the new one already, compatible with the Gene-z among others. I recieved great service from thermalright and the distributor and the distributor conacted me shortly after for my adress and will send me the new harware needed.

Conclusion: The HR-02 Macho should fit with the new retension bracket and new batches should come with it as stock.

Fingers crossed theres nothing else thats slipped between my fingers on this build =)


----------



## davidtran007

Just installed the H80 in this case. I bought it anyways despite all the research I did about fitting issues with this cooler and case. The install was pretty simple.

With both fans installed inside the case, one of them will barely (and I mean barely by couple mm) hit the CPU block but will still manage to install correctly. I don't think its putting much or any pressure/weight towards the block. I took the best pictures I can. Hope this helps for those on the fence about buying this cooler.

For those wondering about my temps. I posted them HERE in the H80 thread.


----------



## crazyea

Are these temps typical with other users?

I was seriously considering returning my FT02 for this case and the h80 as you have. I am a bit concerned by the idle temps, especially since you say that you have the front fan on high. I almost think in this instance you would have been better off with an air cooler. Maybe a remount? I thought the H80 was supposed to be comparable to the Better Air coolers.

I am running my [email protected] in my FT02 with a Silver Arrow.

I left Hardware Monitor Running for about 24 hours. I even game over steam.

My Temps.


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyea;14635031*
> Are these temps typical with other users?
> 
> I was seriously considering returning my FT02 for this case and the h80 as you have. I am a bit concerned by the idle temps, especially since you say that you have the front fan on high. I almost think in this instance you would have been better off with an air cooler. Maybe a remount? I thought the H80 was supposed to be comparable to the Better Air coolers.
> 
> I am running my [email protected] in my FT02 with a Silver Arrow.
> 
> I left Hardware Monitor Running for about 24 hours. I even game over steam.


Interesting. I wasn't sure if my temps were reasonable or not since I'm coming from stock cooler.

Can you try running RealTemp or CoreTemp with Prime95 for 15 minutes and let me your results?


----------



## crazyea

Almost an hour for you.


----------



## MexGT

temperaures become interesting while playing, because hot air is dumped inside the case with your GPU model, dont forget that !


----------



## SadistBlinx

@ crazyea
My cpu with the stock cooler is hitting 65c - 70c under IBT, That's on Maximum with 20 tests to run.
So yours is fine imo.
I believe my normal temps while gaming are alot lower. Tbh i don't pay much attention the cpu fan doesn't kick up nor the gpu fan. So it's not too bad.

@davidtran007
Thanks for posting the picture with the H80. It's good to know how much clearance is needed now.
Do you think it would be possible to even shave off some of the edge so it has 1-2mm clearance?


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx;14638371*
> @davidtran007
> Thanks for posting the picture with the H80. It's good to know how much clearance is needed now.
> Do you think it would be possible to even shave off some of the edge so it has 1-2mm clearance?


Off the block or fan? Either should be possible but not necessary. Just make sure you install the CPU block first since you won't be able to access the screws if you mount the radiator first.

I actually noticed that you can un clip the top half of the H80 CPU block which reveals the circuit board and etc... Not sure if that helps.

As far as temps go, I was expecting better. I'm seeing a lot of similar temp results with other sandy bridge processors so I'm guessing its fine. Sure beats the stock cooler I was using


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyea;14635031*
> Are these temps typical with other users?
> 
> I was seriously considering returning my FT02 for this case and the h80 as you have. I am a bit concerned by the idle temps, especially since you say that you have the front fan on high. I almost think in this instance you would have been better off with an air cooler. Maybe a remount? I thought the H80 was supposed to be comparable to the Better Air coolers.
> 
> I am running my [email protected] in my FT02 with a Silver Arrow.
> 
> I left Hardware Monitor Running for about 24 hours. I even game over steam.
> 
> My Temps.


Your temps are beyond acceptable, everything looks great. If you are worried about the 60c on your CPUTIN, that is a glitched value. I had the same thing happen, except mine was returning 220c value for the min and max value. Try using something like open hardware monitor - http://openhardwaremonitor.org/


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14634163*
> Just installed the H80 in this case. I bought it anyways despite all the research I did about fitting issues with this cooler and case. The install was pretty simple.
> 
> With both fans installed inside the case, one of them will barely (and I mean barely by couple mm) hit the CPU block but will still manage to install correctly. I don't think its putting much or any pressure/weight towards the block. I took the best pictures I can. Hope this helps for those on the fence about buying this cooler.
> 
> For those wondering about my temps. I posted them HERE in the H80 thread.
> 
> snip


You could always try some low profile fans also, like - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z;14638628*
> Your temps are beyond acceptable, everything looks great. If you are worried about the 60c on your CPUTIN, that is a glitched value. I had the same thing happen, except mine was returning 220c value for the min and max value. Try using something like open hardware monitor - http://openhardwaremonitor.org/


Was this suppose to be directed towards me? If so, these are my Temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z;14638697*
> You could always try some low profile fans also, like - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185139


Interesting...


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14638747*
> Was this suppose to be directed towards me? If so, these are my Temps


No, but you can compare your temps here.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I do kind of wish their was a comparison vs the stock cooler that comes with a 980x.
It's the best stock cooler i have ever used to be honest. But is still only a stock cooler and has nothing on the Rasa kit i used.
(I have the cooler set on Q for quiet and not P for performance)
It does make a difference. Because I'm normally only at 800-900 rpm.


----------



## Marder

OK, my setup is now online and I must say that I'm quite happy. Not as silent as I hoped but still better than my Raven2.









Pictures coming tomorrow.


----------



## crazyea

I think people are confused. I was concerned about the temps the other poster was getting with the H80 because I was considering the same combo. I am very with my temps and the silver arrow.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## radeon962

Does the layout of the case with a Tower Style HS/Fan (i.e. CM 212+ or CNPS 10x) negate the need for a rear exhaust fan? Seems that since there is not much space between the HDD cage and the heatsink, the fan needs to go on the rear of the tower and operate in a pull configuration and exhaust towards the back. Seems like that exhaust fan from the heatsink should push air out the back and not require an additional 120mm in the rear?

Also, I have a Hauppauge HVR-2250 PCI-e in my machine that will be up at the top since the mobo is flipped. I would guess that it might be a good idea to put my PSU fan down into the case as if I had it fan up then heat from the HVR-2250 could accumulate? Not sure about that, but just wondering what others might think.

I'm moving my Antec Solo build over to a TJ08-E once the pieces arrive.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Marder

It is completed. Here are the pictures.


----------



## Abula

Nice that you finished Marder, i also finished today at 3am, still doing cable management, yours seems very clean, mine still messy, but i have more stuff in the bottoms, ill post some pics as soon as i finish the cable management. Btw how are your temps with the frontal fan on low?

Btw slagcoin, the HR02 did fit fine, without the screws on the PCI bracket it will touch the HR02, when its mounted with the screws with a little playing with the bracket, i got like 2mm







, now the BP is touching the USB3 heather, but i can live with that.


----------



## Nejihyuga

Mah, still waiting for my Corsair AX850 after a wrong delivery.
Got my TJ08-E packed down with all my hardware in it.

Also got a second EVGA GTX570 on the way, kinda excited to see how two GTX570 is gonna run on air in this case.

Propaly gonna swap the air cooling out with water.

Will post pictures next week when i'm home agein.


----------



## Marder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14661957*
> Nice that you finished Marder, i also finished today at 3am, still doing cable management, yours seems very clean, mine still messy, but i have more stuff in the bottoms, ill post some pics as soon as i finish the cable management. Btw how are your temps with the frontal fan on low?


CPU is 27 degrees on idle (@390 rpm) and on 100% load (@700 rpm) 54 degrees. I'm very happy with my noise levels after using AI Suite to lower rpms.









Funny that dustfilter adds about 6 degrees on load.


----------



## Abula

I just got the stuff one week early, been working all weekend on it, here some pics of the build, pls add me to the owners list,




























@slagcoin, here a pic of the clearance between the HR02 and the BP of the Galaxy GTX580, its very close


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14667021*
> I just got the stuff one week early, been working all weekend on it, here some pics of the build, pls add me to the owners list,
> 
> _snip_
> @slagcoin, here a pic of the clearance between the HR02 and the BP of the Galaxy GTX580, its very close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _snip_


Looks good, if you left in the HDD cage it would help support that card. Or you could zip tie the cable to the case to help pull it up alittle.


----------



## Mauk

Abula, is that the "macho" or the original HR-02?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14667060*
> Looks good, if you left in the HDD cage it would help support that card. Or you could zip tie the cable to the case to help pull it up alittle.


Thanks for the suggestion, im still thinking on weather i put the hdd cage in or not.... the video card is not touching atm, but will see in time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mauk;14671729*
> Abula, is that the "macho" or the original HR-02?


Its the original, you can tell really easy as the pipes on the macho are not nikel plated.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

@Abula

Added! Nice looking rig man!

Sorry for my current lack of participation.


----------



## radeon962

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;14658251*
> I cannot really say what arrangements are best as I have yet to do much experimenting.
> 
> If you do not feel like doing your own experiments, I would just suggest trying to picture the movement of air, and how it best flows through the case while absorbing heat off all of your sinks.
> 
> Personally, I doubt I will be using an exhaust fan on the case as there is plenty of air pushed by the front case fan and the fans on my CPU heatsink.


Case should be here Thursday, so looks like a weekend project except I'm heading out with the wife so it will have to wait until the following weekend. Looking at clearance between HDD cage and cooling, the fan will definitely have to be on the back side of the heatsink, so I don't believe an extra exhaust fan would be needed since I will be setting up my Scythe fan to pull air from the heatsink and would exhaust out the back.

Still will be curious to see if a heat pocket gets created above the HVR-2250 at the top of the case or not. Hopefully the 180mm fan pushes enough air to exhaust any heat that might get trapped.

Bill


----------



## MC28

My friend just help me with the collection of this beautiful case and 2 gentle typhoon ap-15..

But have to wait till my off day to transfer my hardware over from my current v350..Cant wait.


----------



## shadius

Just to give everyone a heads up but amazon has them in stock. I just ordered one for myself.


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14332891*
> Yes it does... Just.
> 
> As confirmed by nagle its an extremely tight fit. 1mm. There's a slim chance it wont on your build if the motherboard or ram slots are slightly higher.


I am on the brink of buying this case as well, however i keep hearing the tight fit between hdd and the corsair vengence ram?
I have 4x4GB sticks. Am i still going to have a problem with my HDDs?

Also I've heard people with the Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z have had problems connecting the USB3.0 internal connectors due to the HDD cage getting in the way? Any work around for this?

=======

edit:
If i remove the HDD cage to allow airflow, I still have 2x5.25 bays, one 3.5 external bay, and a 2.5 sdd spot at the bottom right?


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan;14714638*
> edit:
> If i remove the HDD cage to allow airflow, I still have 2x5.25 bays, one 3.5 external bay, and a 2.5 sdd spot at the bottom right?


Yes. The 3.5" bay is an external bay with extra holes for use as an internal HDD bay, so you can use it either way.


----------



## wendellmb

the 180mm front fan can be replace by a 140mm right?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendellmb;14725510*
> the 180mm front fan can be replace by a 140mm right?


Yes it can!

Can i asked why you'd want too anyway!


----------



## mikeaj

I think this was mentioned earlier, but it's actually better to leave the hard drive cage in even if you're not using it. Leaving it in improves CPU temperatures, particularly at lower fan speeds, according to Tony Ou from Silverstone.

It's mentioned here:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576754&page=10


----------



## Anomalous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj;14726314*
> I think this was mentioned earlier, but it's actually better to leave the hard drive cage in even if you're not using it. Leaving it in improves CPU temperatures, particularly at lower fan speeds, according to Tony Ou from Silverstone.
> 
> It's mentioned here:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576754&page=10


Has this been tested and verified? It just seems more logical, to me at least, that less obstructions for a fan equal more airflow thus giving better temperatures. Removing the fan filter gives your better temps and this has been tested. I could totally be wrong though.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomalous;14727256*
> Has this been tested and verified? It just seems more logical, to me at least, that less obstructions for a fan equal more airflow thus giving better temperatures. Removing the fan filter gives your better temps and this has been tested. I could totally be wrong though.


I personally haven't tested it, but Silverstone themselves said that it did...

Mines out and I have no complaints. I just think it looks less cramped and cleaner without it.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## wendellmb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14725811*
> Yes it can!
> 
> Can i asked why you'd want too anyway!


hhmm.. nothing in particular







..

btw.. is there someone who had a picture of the case with out the front panel?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendellmb;14728306*
> hhmm.. nothing in particular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> btw.. is there someone who had a picture of the case with out the front panel?


Not sure of he took pictures, but it was Nagle3092

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nejihyuga

Just got my AX850 back after a wrong delivery, now i just got a GTX 570 on the post office together with the new Force 3 SSDs.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomalous;14727256*
> Has this been tested and verified? It just seems more logical, to me at least, that less obstructions for a fan equal more airflow thus giving better temperatures. Removing the fan filter gives your better temps and this has been tested. I could totally be wrong though.


Well yes, removing the filter should allow more air to flow through at a given fan speed, so this should improve temperatures.

I'm no expert in fluid dynamics, but the theory goes that the hard drive cage keeps the airflow in a straighter path towards the CPU heatsink rather than being spread out to the other parts of the case (some of which don't need any cooling). Even AP fans--particularly at lower speeds--need some help in maintaining the perpendicular column of airflow.

Some hard drive cages, mostly those facing the side of the case, probably do impede a significant amount of airflow. However, this cage doesn't intuitively look like much of an obstruction.


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj;14726314*
> I think this was mentioned earlier, but it's actually better to leave the hard drive cage in even if you're not using it. Leaving it in improves CPU temperatures, particularly at lower fan speeds, according to Tony Ou from Silverstone.
> 
> It's mentioned here:
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1576754&page=10


This should be beneficial for tower heatsinks since the air flow channelled through the hard drive cage would blow directly onto heatsink fins. For those all-in-one sealed water cooling kits, the hard drive cage probably doesn't make much of a difference since the radiator is mounted further back compared to where a tower heatsink would sit.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Just realised I haven't put any pics of my build on here!

Should be up in the next week at most.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

looking forward to it


----------



## gumboot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;14607106*
> Another nod toward the Antec 620 - I just picked one up for mine. I'm not OC'ing much, and quiet is my #1 priority. I did swap out the fan for a lower RPM, quieter fan (and swapped the orientation from what is pictured) - still works just fine. The massive 180 fan can help push more air through the radiator when needed.


Hi Guys,
Just found this thread. Brilliant. I am looking at buying a Silverstone TJ08-E and have come up with the following spec.

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K - $324.00 - Umart
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z - $258.00 - Umart
RAM:G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL (4x4GB) DDR3 - $169.00 - PCCG or
RAM: 2 x G Skill 8G(2x4G)DDR3 1600Mhz PC3-12800 CL8(F3-12800CL8D-8GB) -$105
GPU- ASUS GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II - $549.00 PCCG
SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 128GB - $279.00 - PCCG or
Optical Drive: Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW - $25.00
Cooling: Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Cooler - $99.00 - PCCG
Power Supply: Corsair HX-850 Power Supply - $219.00 - Umart
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case- $190.00 - PCCG

Do you think the components wil fit?
If there are any better parts please recommend. I will be driving a 27inch monitor with just a little bit of gaming.

DaveG -I see the above picture is usign a antec watercooling unit.
How quiet does this make tyour system?

Cheers


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot;14744483*
> DaveG -I see the above picture is usign a antec watercooling unit.
> How quiet does this make tyour system?


It's not completely silent. Both this Antec unit and my Corsair H50 I had a while ago had fans the were fairly audible, so they were swapped out for low RPM, quiet fans. Both pumps though make a slight ticking noise, but that noise is about as loud as your average 1200-1400RPM 120mm fan.

I think the all-in-one WC units are louder than a good air cooler at idle, but much more quiet at load.

Mine sits on my desk about 2 feet away from my face, so low noise is a priority.


----------



## Lutfij

hey there everyone!

I'm in the market to get me one of these cases. Was looking into matx cases until i stumbled across this on newegg.

Here's what i'm thinking of getting;
case; TJ08-E
mobo; Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/ECS H67H2-M
proc; Intel core i3-2100 or maybe an i5-2400
ram; *Kingston HyperX 2x8GB Kit*
HDD; 1x2TB HDD
SSD; maybe a 120GB for OS
PSU; maybe an NZXT Hale90 550 or a *seasonic 650W X series*
cooler; i dunno can a Hyper 212+ fit? i would like to populate all the hdd cage with 3.5" drives thus the inquiry.

my first question is the height clearance from the dimms to the HDD...will there be an issue?
2nd question is would i need a modular PSU or is a regular cable sleeved PSU enough?
3rd question is whats that space/holder mechanism just below the cpu socket area can that be used to hold an ssd?


----------



## MC28

Finally manage to setup the rig..Most of my old hardware reuse,










http://s1182.photobucket.com/albums/x449/hahaha1236/Silverstone%20TJ08-E/


----------



## Morholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot;14744483*
> Hi Guys,
> Just found this thread. Brilliant. I am looking at buying a Silverstone TJ08-E and have come up with the following spec.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K - $324.00 - Umart
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene Z - $258.00 - Umart
> RAM:G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9Q-16GBXL (4x4GB) DDR3 - $169.00 - PCCG or
> RAM: 2 x G Skill 8G(2x4G)DDR3 1600Mhz PC3-12800 CL8(F3-12800CL8D-8GB) -$105
> GPU- ASUS GeForce GTX 580 DirectCU II - $549.00 PCCG
> SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 128GB - $279.00 - PCCG or
> Optical Drive: Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW - $25.00
> Cooling: Antec KUHLER H2O 620 CPU Cooler - $99.00 - PCCG
> Power Supply: Corsair HX-850 Power Supply - $219.00 - Umart
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case- $190.00 - PCCG
> 
> Do you think the components wil fit?
> If there are any better parts please recommend. I will be driving a 27inch monitor with just a little bit of gaming.
> 
> DaveG -I see the above picture is usign a antec watercooling unit.
> How quiet does this make tyour system?
> 
> Cheers


Hey!
I'm also looking at buying a TJ08-E. I nearly came to the exact same conclusion than yours regarding components! Nevertheless I'd question the choice of the Antec 620. I read it was not interesting compared to air cooling. My choice would go the the Corsair H80 now that I saw in this thread that it can fit. I'd also challenge the power of the supply, 550/650W should be enough don't you think (a nice Seasonic X-series maybe)?


----------



## Krycek

Here's a review with lots of photos that may be helpful:
http://www.missingremote.com/review/silverstone-tj08-e-micro-atx-chassis


----------



## milkmandan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumboot;14744483*
> Power Supply: Corsair HX-850 Power Supply - $219.00 - Umart
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case- $190.00 - PCCG
> 
> Do you think the components wil fit?


I am not sure about the power supply :\ I remember reading this case only has 160mm or 180mm of depth allocated for the PSU? Anymore and your modular (modular is a must in this case) will end up hitting your 5.25 Bay drives. :\

I am using a Corsair 650HX and its only 160mm iirc, fits fine, but i imagine if it was any bigger, i'd have some trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij;14747824*
> ram; *Kingston HyperX 2x8GB Kit*
> Can a Hyper 212+ fit? i would like to populate all the hdd cage with 3.5" drives thus the inquiry.
> 
> my first question is the height clearance from the dimms to the HDD...will there be an issue?
> 2nd question is would i need a modular PSU or is a regular cable sleeved PSU enough?
> 3rd question is whats that space/holder mechanism just below the cpu socket area can that be used to hold an ssd?


1. yes, a hyper 212+ should be comfortably in this cooler. the hyper X ram you're getting isn't 'that' tall. definitely not as tall as corsair vengeance and those are the only ones that are a tight squeeze.

2. your Rams should fit with the hdd cage and the hdds connected. If you had a chance to read all 20 some pages in this thread you'd see that the clearance from mobo ram slot to hdd is about 54mm. so just make sure your ram is not longer than 52-53 mm and you should be okay.

3. you don't NEED a modular PSU but it is extremely highly recommended. You're going to have cabling nightmares with this case if you don't. and you'll end up sacrificing airflow.

4. i am not sure what you're talking about? pics?

=====
we should create a dedicated post just to FAQs (especially those RAM height clearance questions)


----------



## Lutfij

Quote:


> we should create a dedicated post just to FAQs (especially those RAM height clearance questions)


:lol: true true

about that last question, i found that out, been reading the chiphell review and build log. It seems what i was inquiring about was the cpu cooler support mount, found just at the inside lower corner of the case.



















thanks for the quick reply though!

Now onto the part where i choose the mobo...whats say? the asus or the ECS









I was also thinking of getting the slim desktop drives from seagate, to improve airflow throught eh HDD cage.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *milkmandan;14754744*
> I am not sure about the power supply :\ I remember reading this case only has 160mm or 180mm of depth allocated for the PSU? Anymore and your modular (modular is a must in this case) will end up hitting your 5.25 Bay drives. :\
> ....
> 3. you don't NEED a modular PSU but it is extremely highly recommended. You're going to have cabling nightmares with this case if you don't. and you'll end up sacrificing airflow.


Modular is absolutely not needed in this case - there is a nice big hole going from the PSU compartment to behind the mobo tray, with a large area to store unused cables. Unless you're worried about air circulation behind the mobo tray.

Not that is really matters, but modular PSU's are also usually a little longer than their non-modular counterparts - so if length is a concern, it might pay off to go with a non-modular PSU.


----------



## milkmandan

Haha DaveG you have a good point. I forgot about that.


----------



## Xerek

Modular may not be necessary but if you're a neat freak like me, it's nice to be able to contain all the cables in as little space as possible. Also, because of the thickness of my main 12V rail running behind along with other cords back there, I have the squeeze the back on...it bulges slightly (nothing major and I think it's bulging less with time). If my PSU weren't modular there would def be way too many cords back there. Also, having a modular PSu helps with any work on the machine as I can unplug the power from the PSU instead of the item in my case as it's quicker and easier to retain my cable management if the cables don't have to be re-threaded through all the holes (my capacity for using the english lagnuage is failing me today so i'll stop here before I ramble on too much more







)

EDIT: I know I'm not on the owner's list...I'm at work right now and my pics are at home, i'll get them posted when I get home. The light sucks in my flat though


----------



## MAD-HS

Hi there,

I got myself a Silverstone TJ08-E too. For the last 9 years all my computers were build in a Chilli Professional 1/4" III mATX case. I liked that little beast a lot, but for cpu's with more then 65W TDP it was too small. So I needed a new case ...

On the photographs you can see my TJ08-E and the Chilli case too. I hope these pictures qualify me to become a TH08-E Owners Club member


----------



## gumboot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG;14745751*
> It's not completely silent. Both this Antec unit and my Corsair H50 I had a while ago had fans the were fairly audible, so they were swapped out for low RPM, quiet fans. Both pumps though make a slight ticking noise, but that noise is about as loud as your average 1200-1400RPM 120mm fan.
> 
> I think the all-in-one WC units are louder than a good air cooler at idle, but much more quiet at load.
> 
> Mine sits on my desk about 2 feet away from my face, so low noise is a priority.


Thanks for the feedback Dave. I dont mind it having a little noise but dont want too much. I will play a few games in it as well occasionally.
I am not up to speed on coolers, is there a Gun airflow cooler that is very effective and very quiet instead of water cooling then?

Cheers


----------



## gumboot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morholt;14752725*
> Hey!
> I'm also looking at buying a TJ08-E. I nearly came to the exact same conclusion than yours regarding components! Nevertheless I'd question the choice of the Antec 620. I read it was not interesting compared to air cooling. My choice would go the the Corsair H80 now that I saw in this thread that it can fit. I'd also challenge the power of the supply, 550/650W should be enough don't you think (a nice Seasonic X-series maybe)?


Great minds think alike...
Actually I was thinking of dropping the power supply to a Corsair HX- 750 Modular unit, but not sure what sprt of graphics card I will run in the future. Hence a little headroom.

Cheers


----------



## davidtran007

Just installed my 6970 and took some pics. Could do a better cable management job if I didn't toss away the extra modular cables from my PSU


----------



## Chipicao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;14667021*
> I just got the stuff one week early, been working all weekend on it, here some pics of the build, pls add me to the owners list,


Would you mind posting some idle and load (preferably gaming) temps for your CPU?

I have a similar setup, 2500K+GENE-Z+GTX580DCU2, and I'm trying to decide which cooler to buy. My main concern is that my GPU cooler, much like yours, blows most of the hot air inside the case, and I'm wondering how would that affect the performance of HR-02.

Also, how's the clearance with the first memory slot? Would those fan clips be in the way of a Corsair Vengeance module (about 5 cm tall)?


----------



## NorCa

Hey guys, I'm not sure if it has been posted, it literally came to my mind today and I don't recall reading it. Can anyone measure the space behind the mobo tray for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Sorry everyone! Social life and schools been hectic.

Ill update and read through missed posts when I get home.


----------



## max789

What is the make/model of the DVD burner you use, davidtran007?

Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007;14792276*
> Just installed my 6970 and took some pics. Could do a better cable management job if I didn't toss away the extra modular cables from my PSU


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14798522*
> Would you mind posting some idle and load (preferably gaming) temps for your CPU?


idle (ambient 23C)









Starcraft II 3 hours gaming (ambient 21C), not the most stresfull game, but thats what i mostly play.









Since then i have tweaked the frontal fan to 600RPM, has increased the CPU temp on SC2 gaming around 45C (everything is still in stock clocks, no OC).

I just ran 10min Prime95 Small FFT, here are the CPU temps (ambient temp 22C).









You probably can get better temps with the TY140, but with my GPU backplate there is no chance for it, im using 120mm fan (TY140 is 140mm), and probably if you dont mind the noise, you could run the frontal fan at higher rpms, i just prefer more quiet setup.

Hope it helps,


----------



## davidtran007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max789;14804219*
> What is the make/model of the DVD burner you use, davidtran007?
> 
> Thanks.


Sony Optiarc 7240


----------



## Chipicao

@Abula It does help, thank you very much!

One question though, are those SC2 readings taken during or after the game? 'cause my GPU goes up to 70°C while gaming, and I'm thinking that's not a good "ambient" temp for a CPU, even with HR-02.

Also, why do you say TY-140 doesn't fit? Isn't it just as wide as the HR-02 heatsink?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14806232*
> One question though, are those SC2 readings taken during or after the game? 'cause my GPU goes up to 70°C while gaming, and I'm thinking that's not a good "ambient" temp for a CPU, even with HR-02.


70C is fine for the GPU, and you will not have that as ambient temp, that will rise it though, but not as much. I woudlnt worry about the CPU too much though, on 3 hours of SC2 the CPU bearly reached 45C (thats with the fans turn down for quieter setup), probably if you are OCing over 4.4ghz might be somewhat of an issue, but still i dont think the CPU will go up that much, the GPU is what worries me more, at least at the current time, where my CPU doesnt pass 45C while gaming.

Btw the HR02 isnt the best cooler out there, i chose it more because it does really well with low airflow, its basically design to run passive, but with some airflow it perform really good, the fins are also more widely separated so less noisy cooler, but not in the same league as coolers like Thermalright Silver Arrow, Noctua NH-D14 or Prolimatech Genesis, but with the Gene Z and a GPU with BP its hard to fit them, in my case impossible. I wished Silverstone might made the case slightly wider, i really would have liked to try the Archon, but at 170mm height it probably wont fit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14806232*
> Also, why do you say TY-140 doesn't fit? Isn't it just as wide as the HR-02 heatsink?


The TY-140 is my favorite fan specially for the HR02 (i have it running on another PC also), but the frame (not the fan) is uneven or asymmetric,










One of the sides (140mm) will be flush with the sides of the HR02, but this will mean the fan wider side (151mm) will be on top, im not sure the door will close like that. Now placing the 140mm side to the top will probably allow the door to close, but the fan will go out the sides of the HR02, in my case i cant, if you see the pics up close i barely have a couple of mm, and i would need like 5mm or so, that said, i believe you might be able to place the fan not fully centered, so you could fit it with the Galaxy BP (im not sure how thick is the Asus BP), either way i opted for 120mm PWM Noiseblocker, im happy with it, but i do believe that the TY140 would be a better and cheaper choice as long as you can fit it.


----------



## Chipicao

Thanks again! You had me worried about that fan, but I don't think I will have any problems installing it with the 140mm side to the top, as my case gives me about 188mm of space from the motherboard PCB to the side panel


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipicao;14807387*
> Thanks again! You had me worried about that fan, but I don't think I will have any problems installing it with the 140mm side to the top, as my case gives me about 188mm of space from the motherboard PCB to the side panel


Ohh, i though you were considering a TJ08-E.

There is a cheaper version around the corner, Thermalright HR-02 Macho, almost half price and comes with the fan already, but according to the thermarlight compatibility sheet, you need a special bracket, not sure why, my guess is the are using a different mounting bracket, as the standard HR02 does mount fine... hard to say atm as the cooler isnt out, and no pictures to really check the mount.


----------



## Chipicao

Yeah, I know about the new Macho, and it does use a different mounting system. I'm not sure I'll be able to find that special bracket, that's why I left it out for now.

I did consider a TJ08-E, but it's not in my budget right now...


----------



## renrenderla

Good Day TJ08-E Owners!

Im planning to buy a new TJ08-E but i wanna know first the
exact measurements yellow line and white line (REFERENCE PIC BELOW)

yellow line (from 2nd 5.25 slot bay up to the floor of the TJ08-e)
white line ( from the 200m fan up to the motherboard tray)










i wanna try custom water cooling on the TJ08-E. and im wondering if a 240mm radiator will fit.









TIA GUYS! Hope you will help me on this!


----------



## DaveG

Yellow line - from middle of the space between the 5.25" bays, to the floor of the case = 12" +/- 1/8" (305mm +/- 3mm)
White line - from fan to mobo tray = 2.375" (60mm) almost exactly (+/- 1mm).


----------



## DaveG

Like so:


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renrenderla;14816926*
> i wanna try custom water cooling on the TJ08-E. and im wondering if a 240mm radiator will fit.


If you really feel like moding go for it, but for mini atx case, thinking for 240 rad, i would simply go for Fractal Design Arc Mini $99, check DoctorNick build.


----------



## renrenderla

@DaveG

thank you so much bro! big help!

@Abula

yeah, iv been thinking of that case too, but i think if im going to use that case, the looping for the tubes wont look that good.


----------



## renrenderla

Here's my plan for the custom water cooling for the TJ08-E

(photshopped pic from MARDER)










im planning to use a XSPC RS240 Radiator, Swiftech MCP355 with ek pump top then a EK 150ml Advanced Res


----------



## Abula

Well idk if you going to modify the front to fit 120mm fan or just use the 180mm fan. Just as an alternative that might work good, check Maingear EPIC 180 (180mm sealed water cooler)


----------



## renrenderla

mmm i think im going to use the stock 180mm fan, or just replace it with another aftermarket 180mm fan. i think it will be enough for the 240mm rad. im going to water cool my cpu and vga only.









thanks for the suggestion though! but its not available here in our country (PHIL) hehe.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renrenderla;14819532*
> Here's my plan for the custom water cooling for the TJ08-E
> 
> im planning to use a XSPC RS240 Radiator, Swiftech MCP355 with ek pump top then a EK 150ml Advanced Res


That will look sweet when its complete. I haven't seen a watercooling build in a TJ08-E yet probably because its such a nice case to have to cut up


----------



## rogan

Gah, had my heart set on the arc mini until i saw this thread now im dying for a real matx case.... dam u guys and ur expensive lovely case.. if only somewhere had it instock for a decent price over t'pond


----------



## Krycek

Finally !!
Sorry for the quality (phone camera)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogan;14834168*
> Gah, had my heart set on the arc mini until i saw this thread now im dying for a real matx case.... dam u guys and ur expensive lovely case.. if only somewhere had it instock for a decent price over t'pond


In AU its cheaper than the Arc Mini. Actually one of the reasons I chose it was price.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MC28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;14856428*
> In AU its cheaper than the Arc Mini. Actually one of the reasons I chose it was price.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Here in SG, it cost more than Arc Mini and even the Define R3


----------



## PeterNem

Is it possible for someone in the know to collate together details of CPU coolers that are confirmed to fit (with notes if possible about proximity to gfx cards, hdd cage etc) and those which won't?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterNem;14912724*
> Is it possible for someone in the know to collate together details of CPU coolers that are confirmed to fit (with notes if possible about proximity to gfx cards, hdd cage etc) and those which won't?


I've started doing that in the OP but I should update it more.

I'll get to it.


----------



## PeterNem

Rep +1, thanks!!

Does anyone know if the Gelid Tranquillo fits?


----------



## Hutch

Anywhere to grab this case in the UK? Seems to be sold out everywhere.


----------



## lilldill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hutch;14933741*
> Anywhere to grab this case in the UK? Seems to be sold out everywhere.


Overclockersuk have some in stock. Im thinking of either getting the arc mini or the TJ08, but i have to get the arc mini shipped to aus because i cant find it anywhere in aus :/


----------



## PeterNem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilldill;14958685*
> Overclockersuk have some in stock.


Be careful - They have the TJ08b, not the TJ08b-E


----------



## lilldill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterNem;14960500*
> Be careful - They have the TJ08b, not the TJ08b-E


oh ok my bad, pccg have the TJ08-E in stock which i think i might get. Does anyone know if it is possible to install a 140mm fan on the side by modding the case, and perhaps a fan on the bottom pulling air in to compensate.


----------



## sunno

Finally it's here!


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

That's a very nice and clean setup u've got there sunno


----------



## DaveG

You have to take the front bezel off to do it, but I rotated my fan 180* to get rid of that bundle of wiring Silverstone puts at the front of the case. There's plenty of wiring off the switch to do it - not sure why Silverstone doesn't from the factory.


----------



## rwpritchett

I have a couple quick questions for TJ08-E owners that have removed the front panel before:

#1 Are the power and HDD LEDs soldered to a PCB or are they just wired individually?
#2 Are the LEDs 3mm or 5mm?

The reason I ask is because this case has made my short-list for my next build but I'm very tired of the black-case-blue-LED look. It's the new beige...

Anyway, I would most likely swap the lights for red ones to get an Asus Gene/Darth Vader look. Some Cooler Master cases have the LEDs on a PCB and they are a bugger to swap out.


----------



## Lutfij

^ your here as well?







hmm i was also thinking of swapping out the LED's - to white...


----------



## hoodrat

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone is running SLI in this case?
I have a 560 Ti in my current PC (q6600) and was hoping to get another along with an i7 & Gene-z.


----------



## Lutfij

look a few posts behind this page - you'll notice that there are a few people running sli's and crossfire's in this amazing case







a 560ti among them...take a look.


----------



## NorCa

Guys I asked this before but got no answer. Whats the space behind the mobo tray? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Alrighty,

Ill get updating to the OP right now with users! Sorry I've been absent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoodrat*


Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone is running SLI in this case?
I have a 560 Ti in my current PC (q6600) and was hoping to get another along with an i7 & Gene-z.


Yes any Dual slot Graphics card with a compatible mATX motherboard will be able to XFire or Sli in this case!


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij;15008278*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ your here as well?


It's either very sad or very gratifying when one is recognized while forum jumping. I guess it depends on your inner-geek. Is it my handle or my avatar that gives me away?

Still looking for an answer about the LED's. If nobody knows, can someone at least give me their opinion about how bright the stock LED's are. Blue LED's tend to be very bright.


----------



## Lutfij

:lol: just good to see familiar faces on other forums







its the avatar and the alias that gave you away...

about that LED thingy - it aint on a PCB its wired and probably glues tot he bezel.

*here* this rig is by abula - go a couple of pages back ~ don't remeber which though - but i think you can understand pretty much about the LED connection









about the brightness - i've been seeing that most people think its bright - but not as bright as the original TJ08-B










hope this helps.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;15043925*
> Space between the side panel and most of the motherboard tray is about 23-24mm. The motherboard tray is not completely uniform as it has structure that protrudes from it.


Thanks i needed this info.


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;15043925*
> 5mm LEDs. No PCB. LEDs snap in and out of the front panel. Here are a couple photos:


Excellent. Thank you very much for the details. It looks like one doesn't even need to remove the front panel to access the LED's; they should be uber-easy to swap out. Now, if I could only find a 180mm red LED fan... ah, found one.

I think I'm going to wait until Ivy Bridge to build. Maybe I'll come back and join the club if I get it all together in '12.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## drBlahMan

Just got back from MC buying a Z68MX-UD2H







I will be ordering this little fella next week


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## gazman27

Hi guys,

First post on this forum, just got a TJ08E and based my build around it, the info in the forum has helped me a lot and I was hoping to join the club to keep updated









View attachment 230634


Hopefully this is enough of proof and I can get some pics up soon

Cheers,
Gary


----------



## bulmung

My tj08b-e should be here today for my new build. I will have proof later today, so I can join the club.


----------



## Somenamehere

dying to see some real watercooling in one of these. I love small form factor cases. (you wouldnt know from my sig rig case lol)


----------



## NOCA

Dunno if this has been asked before, but is it possible for one of the owners to measure if Phobya's 200mm radiator will fit in the front? If it could this would be perfect for a compact WC build

Link to radiator in question, with dimensions:
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9272_Phobya-Xtreme-200.html


----------



## TI66ER

Just found this case, been looking for a nice Matx case and this is it. I am gonna try and get one next week if i can scrape enough spare dosh together.


----------



## listen to remix

Hello, I posted a thread about this case. I was hoping a few of you owners can tell me what you dislike about it.

http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...s-lian-li.html


----------



## rwpritchett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;15066660*
> Thanks to rwpritchett for the observations on the power and HD lights. I've been changing out the blue LEDs on my FT02 and TJ08E. I used white LEDs and they look so much better to me.
> 
> The LEDs come soldered to the wires, then wrapped in heat-shrink tubing. The procedure I used is cutting with a razor blade and pulling away the tubing, heating the solder (with a soldering iron) while pulling the wires away from the LED, sliding about 1" of heat-shrink tubing over and down each disconnected wire, cutting the short wire of the new LED to about 1/2" and soldering the ground wire to it (on the TJ08E the ground wires are black), cutting the remaining long wire of the new LED to about 1/2" and soldering the other wire to it, then sliding the tubing over the exposed wiring and heating it (with a heat gun (or hairdryer)) to shrink and insulate the exposed wire.
> 
> This procedure is a lot more than what is necessary because I have the stuff around to do it. One could probably just remove the tubing, cut the wires about where the wire insulation ends, strip away about 1/2" of the wire with a razor blade or pliers, trim the wires on the new LED, twist the wires around the LED wires, and either electrical tape around the exposed wires or hot glue around them. Make sure the wires are each insulted from each other and things around them.


If anyone wants the 'easy' way to swap out LED's, performance-pcs sells pre-wired LED's of every color for a few bucks each. The correct resistors are included if needed. I don't have solder or heat guns handy, and this makes for a very easy mod. You could also swap a standard mobo header pin-out power LED to a molex (resistor required) if you're like me and hate a flashing light when in standby.


----------



## LA_Kings_Fan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*


Just realised I haven't put any pics of my build on here! ... Should be up in the next week at most.










... oh and please post a few on the ASUS Maximus IV Gene Group thread also


----------



## hoodrat

Hi all,

Thanks for the help on SLI. I'm going to bite the bullet and get another 560Ti.
I have ordered the following and any advise or improvements on it would be much appreciated:

Silverstone TJ08B-E
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z
1GB EVGA GTX560Ti FPB
CORSAIR H80
Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB 2x4G (1600 MHz, 8-8-8-24)
Intel Core i7 2600K
750W CORSAIR AX750

I already have a 120Gb Vertex 3 and a 560Ti that I will be reusing for this build.
I got an e-mail this morning from the supplied (scan.co.uk) saying that some of the items are not in stock and there is no lead time currently stated. These are the RAM, the H80 and the 560ti.
The 560ti isnt an issue as I can wait for that, but was thinking of replacing the RAM and H80 with maybe a nh-D14 and some low profile RAM. I wont be using the HDD bay so should be ok looking at some of the previous posts. Does this seem a sensible approach?
If so, can anyone suggest some good low probile Ram which would fit this build and be compatible with the Gene-z?

Thanks for your help guys!

HoodRat


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Corsair has the Vengeance series in low profile as well, so check them out


----------



## drBlahMan

Hopefully I can fit a Khuler 920 in this case







Looking forward to see what type of modding I can accomplish with this fella. Simple small cases like this makes it more fun & challenging


----------



## decapitor

Just put together a build in this case yesterday, loved the layout and quality (as I expect to having owned silverstone cases before). I don't have any optical drives installed in this computer so there's a big cavity adjacent to the power supply. I am considering trying to wall this area off to create a better wind tunnel effect in the lower area of the case (inspired by my old Antec P182). Anybody else think of this or have any suggestions for materials? The quickest (and perhaps ugliest) solution I can think of would be saran wrap, but I'm definitely open to possibilities. If it goes well I'll post back with results.


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## bulmung

Got my case on monday. had school from 10-10 yesterday. Finally got around to taking pics. specs are as follows

Asus maxiumus gene z mobo
core i5 2500k cpu
8GB of corsair xms 3 2000mhz memory (timings are 9-10-9-27)
msi lightning 6970 vid card
AX 750 corsair power supply
120GB intel 320 SSD
300GB velociraptor
10x LG bluray burner
dwa 556 dlink wireless networking card

The first 2 pics are the TJ08b-e next to my ATCS 840


----------



## solsamurai

SPCR review for the OP.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15104728*
> SPCR review for the OP.


Thanks! Love your work.

+ Rep


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;15108822*
> Thanks! *Love your work.*
> 
> + Rep


----------



## neogeo64

I just picked this up 2 weeks ago and moved over my old setup.. came from a Silverstone SG-01 Evo..where temps were always an issue during gaming and low profile heatsink. Picked this up with an H60 an my temp are a lot better.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15108876*


Hahaha, It's an expression. I was just saying thanks for taking the time to post the review!!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;15121503*
> Hahaha, It's an expression. I was just saying thanks for taking the time to post the review!!


Lol, I'm not sure why I was so confused by that.







Really love this case and wish I had a reason to build with it!


----------



## rwpritchett

OK, another question from a prospective TJ08-E buyer:

*Anybody here have an AMD setup that can comment on up-down orientation of tower coolers?*

With BD on the horizon, I'm still on the fence about whether to go SB, BD, or wait for IB using this case. As many of you may know, AMD's retention mechanism allows mounting most tower coolers in one direction only: up-down and not inline with the front and rear case fans. Seems like this setup would not work very well with this case.

Thanks in advance.

-RP


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett;15126064*
> OK, another question from a prospective TJ08-E buyer:
> 
> *Anybody here have an AMD setup that can comment on up-down orientation of tower coolers?*
> 
> With BD on the horizon, I'm still on the fence about whether to go SB, BD, or wait for IB using this case. *As many of you may know, AMD's retention mechanism allows mounting most tower coolers in one direction only: up-down and not inline with the front and rear case fans. Seems like this setup would not work very well with this case.*
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -RP


That's not true with modern air coolers. The Silver Arrow and D14 both include hardware to mount either direction. Both coolers can fit in the TJ08-E as well. There's links in the OP.


----------



## rwpritchett

I'm planning to reuse my Xiggy.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwpritchett;15130658*
> I'm planning to reuse my Xiggy.


Ah, but the SA and D14 are so pretty!


----------



## zhylrae

count me in!..hehe..just wanna ask for if the phanteks will fit in this case?..the cooler only is 160mm but with the fan will become 170mm?

here's mine:


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhylrae;15145279*
> count me in!..hehe..just wanna ask for if the phanteks will fit in this case?..the cooler only is 160mm but with the fan will become 170mm?
> 
> here's mine:


Did you make that side yourself? Or is it available for purchase from somewhere?
I like it a lot.


----------



## zhylrae

nope, dont have the proper tool for modding..this is modded by someone i know.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;14273161*


amazing & adorable small case!


----------



## fxvish

Hey Guys,

Planning to order this case.

Does anyone know if this fits the Hyper 212 EVO on a ASRock Z68 Pro3-M ?

And

Would Corsair TX650 V2 fit in the PSU compartment ?


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## Xyphyr

Question for you owners, I am planning on getting this as a replacement for my NZXT Vulcan. I have a xfire setup and my top card is cooking, will this case have better airflow? I can't fit a 200mm fan on the side of the case due to the video cards power cables. Was looking at this and the FT03.


----------



## shadius

Hardwareheaven now has a review up also. Here is the link: http://www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1277/pg1/silverstone-tj08-e-evolution-case-review-introduction.html


----------



## hoodrat

What's happened to this thread? Where are all the new build pics?
Hopefully should have my build here next week and can't wait to show it off! Can't get this case anywhere in the UK at the moment. Been waiting a month!
To answer the question about dual graphics cards. Looks like others are using a dual card setup just don't know how effective it is. One member had improvised with a 92mm fan and posted the result on this thread. I'm going to have dual 560ti's so will let you know how it goes.


----------



## mil

this here is a nice and compact matx mini tower case.. a friend of mine has one. very handy during lp's.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

ARGHHHH!

Sorry guys... School and life at the moment are a battle. LETS GET SOME MORE BUILDS IN HERE!


----------



## Inehmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;15231511*
> ARGHHHH!
> 
> Sorry guys... School and life at the moment are a battle. LETS GET SOME MORE BUILDS IN HERE!


Well here's mine. Just few bad pictures though.


----------



## hoodrat

View attachment 233266
View attachment 233267
View attachment 233268


Sorry for the poor quality pics. Just installed 2nd 560ti but had to go out so not tested yet.

Specs:
TJ08-E
i7 2600k @ 4.6MHz
2x4GB G-Skill Ripjawz
120GB vertex 3
1TB HDD
MSI 560ti Twin Frozr II
EVGA 560ti FPB
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair AX850
LG Bluray writer


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoodrat;15262721*
> View attachment 233266
> View attachment 233267
> View attachment 233268
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pics. Just installed 2nd 560ti but had to go out so not tested yet.
> 
> Specs:
> TJ08-E
> i7 2600k @ 4.6MHz
> 2x4GB G-Skill Ripjawz
> 120GB vertex 3
> 1TB HDD
> MSI 560ti Twin Frozr II
> EVGA 560ti FPB
> Noctua NH-D14
> Corsair AX850
> LG Bluray writer


Fill out your sig specs proper!







Nice looking rig!


----------



## hoodrat

On iPhone ATM. Will do when I get to a pc.


----------



## fxvish

GLAD I STUCK WITH i7 2600K.

BD did not live upto the hype and expectations !!!

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4955/the-bulldozer-review-amd-fx8150-tested


----------



## hoodrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15264217*
> Fill out your sig specs proper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice looking rig!


Hows that?


----------



## solsamurai




----------



## DanteintheDark

I've been hung up on which CPU cooler to get. Which one would be the best bang for the buck? I see people who have the antec 620, nh-14, corsair 60, 80, etc. Is there any consensus on which is better for this case?

I'm just looking for something quiet that does the job. I have a gene-z with i5-2500k.


----------



## solsamurai

The larger air coolers like the Silver Arrow and DH-14 could introduce space issues with multiple HDD's. RAM clearance is another issue. With coolers like the 620 or the Corsair models you would have more space to work with. I love my SA but I have it in a much larger case.







Just my


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanteintheDark*


I've been hung up on which CPU cooler to get. Which one would be the best bang for the buck? I see people who have the antec 620, nh-14, corsair 60, 80, etc. Is there any consensus on which is better for this case?

I'm just looking for something quiet that does the job. I have a gene-z with i5-2500k.


 Im running an HR02 and i like it, its decent with low airflow, probably not the best as Thermalright Silver Arrow / Noctua NH-D14... but still a good cooler imo. I would go with something with good fan though, and if you can with 4pin PWM fan so you can set it up with the bios/software. I would avoid watercooling if you looking for a more quiet setup.


----------



## DanteintheDark

Thanks, for the responses. The space issue is definitely a concern of mine and why I've been leaning towards the Corsair/Antec models. I wasn't aware of liquid cooling being louder. But if it's not going to be a huge difference, I can live with it.

I'm leaning towards the Antec H2O 620 at the moment, but that could change any minute. Should/Could I switch out the fan in it with the Scythe SY1225SL12M 120mm "Slipstream" or is there something better?

Sorry, relatively new to all things not stock.


----------



## moonslug

Maybe I'm asking an obvious question, but how are the acoustics for people with this case? Is it particularly quiet for mATX cases? If so, do you think that's due to the 180mm intake fan on the front? Lately, I've been dreaming about a PC that's much quieter than mine.


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


Maybe I'm asking an obvious question, but how are the acoustics for people with this case? Is it particularly quiet for mATX cases? If so, do you think that's due to the 180mm intake fan on the front? Lately, I've been dreaming about a PC that's much quieter than mine.










Maybe you should read, SPCR SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved, they gave them an editors choice award.

But talking about the 180... to me its loud at high, and low its still noisy, i had to droop it down to 650rpm where im confortable with it.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


Maybe I'm asking an obvious question, but how are the acoustics for people with this case? Is it particularly quiet for mATX cases? If so, do you think that's due to the 180mm intake fan on the front? Lately, I've been dreaming about a PC that's much quieter than mine.










I personally found it too loud even on low, hence why I'm not using the case anymore. You would think for a fan that big it would be really quiet on low, unfortunately its not the case.


----------



## hoodrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Abula*


Maybe you should read, SPCR SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved, they gave them an editors choice award.

But talking about the 180... to me its loud at high, and low its still noisy, i had to droop it down to 650rpm where im confortable with it.


Yeah it is a bit noisy, but not too bad. I cant really hear it over my 2 560's tho.








I always game with a headset on so it isn't really an issue for me.


----------



## moonslug

but, but... the spcr rating..!

For those that have moved on, are you more satisfied with the acoustics of another mATX case?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


but, but... the spcr rating..!

For those that have moved on, are you more satisfied with the acoustics of another mATX case?


I had my lian li prior to the tj08-e and happy I went back. There is very little ambient noise in my computer room and after awhile with the tj08-e it was driving me crazy. I'm getting a FD Define mini next to further my quest for a silent performance rig.
That being said its still a great case, just not on the terms of noise.


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;15305172*
> I had my lian li prior to the tj08-e and happy I went back. There is very little ambient noise in my computer room and after awhile with the tj08-e it was driving me crazy. I'm getting a FD Define mini next to further my quest for a silent performance rig.
> That being said its still a great case, just not on the terms of noise.


Do you anticipate the Mini to be quieter than your lian li for any particular reason?


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;15310753*
> You replace the given AP181 SilverStone fan with the FM181 (or the 180mm Phobya or some 140mm fan), along with silicone mounts, and the acoustics are great; with the FM181, you can run it in two configurations as either a strong nearly silent PC, or as a high performance PC with a light smooth noise. SilverStone really needs to change the included fan to a new version of the AP181 with ball bearings instead a sleeve.


How would you mount a 140mm fan in front? Do other 180mm fans fit without any modding?


----------



## Abula

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slagcoin*


You replace the given AP181 SilverStone fan with the FM181 (or the 180mm Phobya or some 140mm fan), along with silicone mounts, and the acoustics are great; with the FM181, you can run it in two configurations as either a strong nearly silent PC, or as a high performance PC with a light smooth noise. SilverStone really needs to change the included fan to a new version of the AP181 with ball bearings instead a sleeve.


I might give a shot to the FM181, but the included fan is fine as long as you undervolt it past the low settings, mine is at 650rpm and its not that bad there. I would really like to see Noiseblocker or Scythe release a PWM 180x32mm, ill be all over it.


----------



## solsamurai

That would be awesome!


----------



## tellmewhy99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoodrat;15264826*
> On iPhone ATM. Will do when I get to a pc.


hi there,

been wondered, how's your 560 sli temp?
cheers


----------



## slagcoin

a


----------



## subnet

If you're going to go for a 140mm fan, I'd recommend this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835185165


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoodrat*


Attachment 233266Attachment 233267Attachment 233268

Sorry for the poor quality pics. Just installed 2nd 560ti but had to go out so not tested yet.

Specs:
TJ08-E
i7 2600k @ 4.6MHz
2x4GB G-Skill Ripjawz
120GB vertex 3
1TB HDD
MSI 560ti Twin Frozr II
EVGA 560ti FPB
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair AX850
LG Bluray writer


OMG, looking [email protected]$$ rig! i am wondering if NH-D14 can fit in TJ08, not E?


----------



## moonslug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slagcoin;15318858*
> Just to clarify on the FM181 noise quality. Maybe near silent as a description is not going to be appropriate to some people; noise is a very relative thing. I have my TJ08E under my desk, and I really do not notice the noise of the FM181 in Gene-Z Silent mode; in complete silence, I have to get my ear within 3 or 4 feet to start hearing it at 40%; about 15 feet at 60%, but with a desktop panel in the way, not really noticed. If I had it on my desktop, I would notice it, as it would be a light hum, which is why I think if you are bothered by noise it is generally a bad idea to have a desktop on your desktop. There is a very light rattle at 40%, but you have to be within 2 feet of your ear to start hearing it.


Wow, really? Maybe this is just coming the perspective of a mid-size tower owner, with 7 fans hummin' away to cool an OC, but the noise from my rig is really starting to grind my gears. If I'm not in the middle of an action-packed game, the noise is incredibly obnoxious. And that's UNDER my desk.


----------



## SLicKZA

Hi All,

New member here, been reading OC for a while now as a guest but figured I'd post here since I also got myself one of these awesome little cases.

I'm just waiting for a few more parts to finish off my build after which I'll post some pics


----------



## hoodrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tellmewhy99;15317903*
> hi there,
> 
> been wondered, how's your 560 sli temp?
> cheers


Not too bad. The bottom card runs about 5 degrees hotter as its the primary and has less room to get rid of the heat. They idle around 33-37 and while playing BC2 (everything maxed) the bottom card just about hits 80. That's with the fans on auto. If I tweak the fan profile then i can keep the temps in the low 70's but the fans are too loud.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG;15325085*
> OMG, looking [email protected]$$ rig! i am wondering if NH-D14 can fit in TJ08, not E?


Check the OP. Compatible coolers listed there. Link to d14 with pictures.


----------



## b0z0

I'm going to be changing over to a micro build. Will this case support a Asus Matrix 580GTX easily?


----------



## hoodrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;15354710*
> I'm going to be changing over to a micro build. Will this case support a Asus Matrix 580GTX easily?


Yep easily


----------



## fxvish

PC Config:

ASRock Z68 PRO3-M
i7-2600K
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO
MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC
CORSAIR XMS3 8GB DDR3 1600
SAMSUNG EcoGreen F4 HD204UI 2TB
CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2
Temjin Series TJ08B-E
























Some pics: :


----------



## colsaunders2

I built this for a friend/co-worker two months ago. He mostly wanted it for WoW (and other RPGs) and didn't want to OC, so we went with the non-K 2500 and stock Intel cooler. Connecting the USB3 header was an extremely tight fit, but it works.

ASUS ROG Maximus IV Gene-Z
i5-2500 @ 3.7
EVGA 560 Ti 1GB
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
128GB Crucial M4
2x 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 (RAID 1)
SilverStone ST60F-P
TJ08B-E (obviously)


----------



## Mentalist

Hi,

I am recently owner of a TJ08-E and would like show other owners to see what all is possible to do with this beautiful small case.

All my watercooled rigs have external cooling why,because it gives the best performance for me so my new project have the same and it really rocks!

So for all TJ08-E owners a couple of pics of my new build.

Thank you.

Hardware used in this project

Asus Rampage III Gene - Intel Core i7 990X Extreme Edition - Corsair Dominator GT CMT24GX3M3A2000C9 - 2x Asus ENGTXTOP/2DI/1792MD3
OCZ Vertex III VTX3-25SAT3-60G - 2x G.Skill Phoenix PRO 120Gb - Koolance PSU1300ATX-12N 1700W - Koolance RP452X - Silverstone TJ08-E - 2x Watercool MO-RA III PRO rads.


----------



## Abula

By far the most impressive build i seen on TJ08E Mentalist, really good job. Btw did you place in front of the 180mm?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Far out...

That is absolutely amazing. Congratulations in the most amazing mATX build I've ever seen.

****ing sweet!

UPDATE: Added to OP. Cant get over that build man. Inspiring!


----------



## Mentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;15457822*
> Far out...
> 
> That is absolutely amazing. Congratulations in the most amazing mATX build I've ever seen.
> 
> ****ing sweet!
> 
> UPDATE: Added to OP. Cant get over that build man. Inspiring!


Thank you! Nutty Pumpkin i'm really appreciated.


----------



## Mentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula;15409955*
> By far the most impressive build i seen on TJ08E Mentalist, really good job. Btw did you place in front of the 180mm?


The device in front of the 180mm housing the 24V pumpcontrollers for the D5's and olso the aquaero 5 fan controller. Thank you!


----------



## Magn

*First*: That is the most beautiful, happy-tears inducing build I've ever seen. Wonderful job!

*Second*: My question to anyone who's SLI'ing GTX580s in this case, what are your temps like?

*Third*: I can't get over how ridiculous that build is. Wow...


----------



## subtec

@Mentalist: does the Koolance fan shroud on top serve any purpose?


----------



## matrices

Is that silly swirly design removable and replacable with a normal fan filter? Don't know why SS chose that crap, it's something from 2001 case design.


----------



## Mentalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subtec;15466441*
> @Mentalist: does the Koolance fan shroud on top serve any purpose?


No special purpose,i put the shroud on top for some more space for the cables. Thanks


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrices;15467471*
> Is that silly swirly design removable and replacable with a normal fan filter? Don't know why SS chose that crap, it's something from 2001 case design.


Yes, that swirl is the support for the fan filter screen, but the filter is made for this case. I would be surprised if something else is ever made to fit it, or even could be easily modified to fit. You could possibly carefully remove it, but the screen is glued to it. The screen may be flexible enough without it to contact the fan.


----------



## ChaiBear

Hi,

Sorry if this info has been posted already, but I've looked through the thread and haven't seen anyone with an MSI Lightning Extreme 580 in the TJ08-E. I really like the looks of the case and its overall potential, but I'm not sure if the MSI LE is a good fit because of its cooling design. SLI is an option for the future, but I'm not sure if I will absolutely go that route. I assume 2x MSI LE 580s in the TJ08-E might be too much for this mATX case?

Thanks, and I love this thread. Would be great to see more TJ08-E builds!


----------



## Vowels

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear;15499601*
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry if this info has been posted already, but I've looked through the thread and haven't seen anyone with an MSI Lightning Extreme 580 in the TJ08-E. I really like the looks of the case and its overall potential, but I'm not sure if the MSI LE is a good fit because of its cooling design. SLI is an option for the future, but I'm not sure if I will absolutely go that route. I assume 2x MSI LE 580s in the TJ08-E might be too much for this mATX case?
> 
> Thanks, and I love this thread. Would be great to see more TJ08-E builds!


A single 580 LE shouldn't be a problem. The top of the 180mm fan in the front extends past any dual slot card as long as you're using the PCI-E slot closest to the CPU. Since the Twin Frozr coolers exhaust most of their heat into the case, the front fan should be able to push that exhaust heat out the back.

Under SLI though, I would be cautious. In general, you don't have a lot of space between dual card setups on mATX boards so there's the first potential airflow problem. The second is that the 180mm fan doesn't extend past the 2nd video card. You'll still get airflow over the 2nd card just due to all the moving air inside the case but it probably won't be as good as having air being blown directly over the card.

EDIT: You probably missed this post, GTX 580 Lightning (regular)
http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1068487-silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club-12.html#post14975233


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks Vowels!

That was very helpful. I see Sunno's build and yes, it looks like the fan will not directly blow air over the second card if I were to SLI. Agree, two MSI LE could pose additional cooling problems with the limited spacing on mATX.

I'm all for a single card setup, but after reading about BF3 performance improvements with SLI I wanted to keep that option open. I have a 2560 x 1440 monitor which is another reason I have to be careful of keeping that SLI option available.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Thanks Vowels!
> 
> That was very helpful. I see Sunno's build and yes, it looks like the fan will not directly blow air over the second card if I were to SLI. Agree, two MSI LE could pose additional cooling problems with the limited spacing on mATX.
> 
> I'm all for a single card setup, but after reading about BF3 performance improvements with SLI I wanted to keep that option open. I have a 2560 x 1440 monitor which is another reason I have to be careful of keeping that SLI option available.


Hey!

Just to ring in. Its possible too put a 92mm fan on top of the HDD cage from memory. It might have been 80mm. It seemed to work for his SLI setup.

The build is the first members link. I think!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin;15590459*
> Hey!
> 
> Just to ring in. Its possible too put a 92mm fan on top of the HDD cage from memory. It might have been 80mm. It seemed to work for his SLI setup.
> 
> The build is the first members link. I think!


It was a 92mm with a 92mm shroud that was on top of the hard drive cage. It worked great for my sli setup.

Sent from my LG-VM670


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;15590756*
> It was a 92mm with a 92mm shroud that was on top of the hard drive cage. It worked great for my sli setup.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670


Thanks nagle.

That should help ChaiBear with his decision!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks Nutty Pumpkin and Nagle3092!

That definitely is good info! I'm glad I didn't give up on this case because I love the way it looks. I will look into it...


----------



## Nineshades

Hey all, anybody who owns this case know how easy or hard it'd be to stealth mod the optical bay covers?

I reckon it'd look much cleaner that way. But from the looks from the side, it'll be hard to slide the optical drive back because of the misaligned holes for the screws. And then there's also the possiblity of not enough space to move back. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## NeVeSiNS

Hi

Been a member for little awhile but this is my first post

Have had TJ08-e for about a month now and installed the following (I will add sig soon once build is fully complete)

CORSAIR H80
ASUS MAXIMUS IV gene-z
2600k
GW GTX 570 GLH
GSkill 2133mhz 8Gb
AX850
Seagate 500Gb (temp)

+
Will be adding to build now I know the Phobya 200 Rad fits

- 2x EVGA CLASSIFIEDS GTX570
- Silverstone 1200w GOLD PSU w/ short cable kit and later re-sleeve myself
- OCZ VERTEX 3 120GB 9
- 2x WD VelociRaptor 600GB (when they drop back to normal price)

Blocks
- EK Supreme HF
- 2 x EK 580- that fit classifed 570

Rads
- PHOBYA 200mm Rad + FM181 Fan
- HWLABS SR1 120 Rad + Gentle Typhoon 1850rpm

PUMP & RES + CONTROL
- Still Deciding

I decided I wanted to install cutom water loop and thought I will surf the net for ideas but didn't find enough. I also remembered the Phobya 200mm, so started looking to see if any one else had installed one but I didn't find anything. So I bit the bullet and bought it to test my self. Here goes





































It fits with a couple mm on each side of the case so no issue with removing sides of case.

I will post pics upon completion


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Yesss!!!!

Ill probabley do the same now! Good man

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## NeVeSiNS

I ordered mine from thekoolroom.com came with the phobya 180mm red LED fan aswell.

http://thekoolroom.com/product.php?id_product=740

Fast delivery too.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeVeSiNS;15614621*
> I ordered mine from thekoolroom.com came with the phobya 180mm red LED fan aswell.
> 
> http://thekoolroom.com/product.php?id_product=740
> 
> Fast delivery too.


Good man!

I've already sussed out my WC parts! Ill upload the list in a sec! + Rep for being a legend.

My new WC parts list:
CPU Block: EK HF Acetal+Nickel
GPU Block: EK GTX560
Res: Some dual bay/pump combo
Pump: Dependent on res but most likely D5.
Tubing: Red 3/8ID, 1/2OD
Fittings: Black compression, 45 degree, and maybe a 90 degree connector.
Radiators: 200mm Phoyba Xtreme, and Koolance HX-CU420V
Fans: Silverstone 180mm or Phoyba 180mm fan, and 120x38mm GT 3000rpm.

Could be awhile before I get the funds though.


----------



## yashau

Hey guys I have a question. Does the drive cage interfere with the USB 3.0 20pin header on the Maximus IV Gene-Z?


----------



## colsaunders2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau;15616396*
> Hey guys I have a question. Does the drive cage interfere with the USB 3.0 20pin header on the Maximus IV Gene-Z?


It's a *very* tight fit. I had to bend the cable as far as it would go, then apply pressure to the cage when putting in the screws. It worked for me - YMMV.

SilverStone really should have made the USB 3.0 header with a 90 degree connector, or at least include an adapter.


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colsaunders2;15616986*
> It's a *very* tight fit. I had to bend the cable as far as it would go, then apply pressure to the cage when putting in the screws. It worked for me - YMMV.
> 
> SilverStone really should have made the USB 3.0 header with a 90 degree connector, or at least include an adapter.


OK thanks! Here's the build I have planned. Half them I've ordered.

SilverStone TJ08-E
ASUS M4GZ (bought)
i5 2500K
EVGA Superclock vs Megahalems (not sure)
AMD 6970 2GB original reference (have)
Xonar Essence STX (have)
G.Skill Sniper 16 GB CAS9 1.35v
Spinpoint F3 x2 (have)
Crucial M4 128GB
Silverstone 750W Gold with the short cable set vs Seasonic X560 (not sure)'
I also have a bunch of AP-15s lying around that I can plug up any remaining spaces for fans.

I'm just not sure about the cooler or the PSU. I don't know whether the longer cables on the X560 will hinder the build but at the same time the Silverstone route is a lot more expensive while being a worse overall performer than the X560. The EVGA Superclock is a pretty small tower cooler and I thought it would be better to get that instead to reduce overall weight and save space.


----------



## squishysquishy

I just got mine in last week. already mounted my Rosewill lightning 1300 and my blueray drive. I am buying all my components when there is a big sale on them. (And I am waiting for Ivy bridge; and the X79 to launch). I need to cram 4 hdds into the tower 2 1.5tb raid 0, and 2 2tb storage, plus a 120gb ssd. the SSd clearance is simple, just hide it on the bottom. What do you all think is the largest cpu cooler I can cram in there without messing wtih my HDDs? I have 90deg sata and power cables for em.

All of you seem to be finished with your builds, you will have more knowlege of this than i can figure out.

but no one really knows the layout of the performance x79 mATX boards will be. I hope they launch a x79 with 8 dimm slots and 2xpci-e3.0. but if they do, that will screw up placement for any cooler i buy now. decisions decisions!

Any input would be killer!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> I just got mine in last week. already mounted my Rosewill lightning 1300 and my blueray drive. I am buying all my components when there is a big sale on them. (And I am waiting for Ivy bridge; and the X79 to launch). I need to cram 4 hdds into the tower 2 1.5tb raid 0, and 2 2tb storage, plus a 120gb ssd. the SSd clearance is simple, just hide it on the bottom. What do you all think is the largest cpu cooler I can cram in there without messing wtih my HDDs? I have 90deg sata and power cables for em.
> 
> All of you seem to be finished with your builds, you will have more knowlege of this than i can figure out.
> 
> but no one really knows the layout of the performance x79 mATX boards will be. I hope they launch a x79 with 8 dimm slots and 2xpci-e3.0. but if they do, that will screw up placement for any cooler i buy now. decisions decisions!
> 
> Any input would be killer!


For that HDD setup you'd be better off buying a WC cooler.

Corsair H60/70/80
Antec 620/920


----------



## squishysquishy

I havnt ever actually done watercooling before :3

So, I would suppose that one of those all in one baddies would be the best deal for me then. especially for the size of the case.

With those all you have to do is clean them out every once in awhile and replace the coolant?

Do you know any that I can do a push pull config with, preferably to be used with 120mm fans out the back? Is there a particular one that you'll recomend?

please and thanks!


----------



## solsamurai

Those Corsair and Antec units are closed loops that don't require any cleaning or flushing.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

They also all work in Push/Pull.

The Antec 620=H60/H50
The Corsair H70/80=Antec 920.

Approximately that is^

The H80 is the best performing but only just fits with a dual fan setup.


----------



## PapaG

Hey,

Working out my new rig, want to go for something quiet and portable.
Just wondering if anyone could tell me if this is crazy or share thoughts

i5-2500k
gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3
8GB of mem
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (passive)
Seasonic X-460W fanless
and of course a Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E

I already have an Asus 6870 DirectCU (doesn't directly vent to exterior of case.
Also, already have a Vertex 3, and won't be using any other disks.

I'd like to run the cpu heatsink without a fan and utilize the 180mm front case fan.
I won' t be overclocking the cpu in this config.
Thanks for any replies. Love this case.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Those Corsair and Antec units are closed loops that don't require any cleaning or flushing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> They also all work in Push/Pull.
> The Antec 620=H60/H50
> The Corsair H70/80=Antec 920.
> Approximately that is^
> The H80 is the best performing but only just fits with a dual fan setup.


Thanks guys, I honestly didnt know that (which now i realize why they never mentioned anything about changing coolant, *light goes on*). I will prob go with the 'best' one you can recommend, because...I dont have air-conditioning during the summer. And my rooms sits at about 100F/38C during the summer, yea not fun.

So, I guess I will go with the H80 and replace the fans with the noctua ones (since i already bought 1 120mm exaust fan).

But of course, they push Ivy back again and now I have to wait. but it give me more time for RESEARCH!

PapaG:

That looks like a pretty good setup. The z68 is the best board currently for use with SSD (for both OS drive and for caching), and the layout of the board is pretty good too. although, that particular board does not get very good reviews on newegg (but that is the only place I checked). I personally love EVGA boards, and they are around the same price point. (z68 micro atx only available on NCIX or Evga's websites). But, if you have good luck with a particular company, I try to stick with them.

I would recommend leaving the HDD bay in to help direct airflow towards the cooler. That 180mm fan has a hi lo switch, so can test the performance on both settings and see if you have to install the fan or not. But that cooler the right at the max height and width for the case, so passive cooling will work the best with it. I think it will be alright due to copper heat pipes they do the best job grabbing heat away from the processor. This case is good for passive PSUs because of the vent directly above the PS (good match!) and it is 80plus gold so you care about the environment!

I dont think the heat off your vid card is not a concern. there are plenty of vents around it and that 180 will push that stuff out.

I hope this helps you some. Hit the community back with questions!


----------



## tmaven

Asus Rampage III Gene
i7 920 @ 3,8GHz with HT
Corsair H60
Gigabyte GTX275
Corsair TX750
Kingston 3*2GB

After xmas i will cut window from one side by watercutting, so later i will rebuild inside to "my precious" case by modding







) Now I have to study hard = no time((


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> OK thanks! Here's the build I have planned. Half them I've ordered.
> SilverStone TJ08-E
> ASUS M4GZ (bought)
> i5 2500K
> EVGA Superclock vs Megahalems (not sure)
> AMD 6970 2GB original reference (have)
> Xonar Essence STX (have)
> G.Skill Sniper 16 GB CAS9 1.35v
> Spinpoint F3 x2 (have)
> Crucial M4 128GB
> Silverstone 750W Gold with the short cable set vs Seasonic X560 (not sure)'
> I also have a bunch of AP-15s lying around that I can plug up any remaining spaces for fans.
> I'm just not sure about the cooler or the PSU. I don't know whether the longer cables on the X560 will hinder the build but at the same time the Silverstone route is a lot more expensive while being a worse overall performer than the X560. The EVGA Superclock is a pretty small tower cooler and I thought it would be better to get that instead to reduce overall weight and save space.


The superclock will fit. you might have to change the orientation of the cooler for hdd clearance, but I agree with the others, liquid cooling might be a better option.
You can always pick up extensions for 10ish dollars, but my Rosewill lightning 1300 (also comes in 1KW and 800) cables are plenty long for me.
the memory looks good (clears the hdd cage if you have drives in all 4 slots).


----------



## tmaven

btw guys, do u know about some better looking filter to top? I thought it would be from iron as case, but its plastic and not so nice :/


----------



## PapaG

Thanks fro the comments Crackheadkid. I've just ordered my new TJ08-E, now I play the waiting game.

Is it be possible to plug the 180mm fan into the cpu fan header on the mobo, so it will vary speed using pwm according to temp?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaG*
> 
> Thanks fro the comments Crackheadkid. I've just ordered my new TJ08-E, now I play the waiting game.
> Is it be possible to plug the 180mm fan into the cpu fan header on the mobo, so it will vary speed using pwm according to temp?


The fan has a 3-pin connector so no.


----------



## squishysquishy

Not from what I have been able to find. I too was kinda hoping for a aluminium magnetic one. but my PSU has to mount fan down, so I wont be messing with the top filter that much at all.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> The fan has a 3-pin connector so no.


You can plug any 3 pin fan into a 4 pin header. You will just have to switch the fan mode in the BIOS from PWM to voltage regulated. So yes, it will work provided your mobo has that capability (pretty sure all do), but it will not provide the best cooling to noise performance that way (unless you get really fancy with fan speed profiles in Speedfan or some other controller).


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> You can plug any 3 pin fan into a 4 pin header. You will just have to switch the fan mode in the BIOS from PWM to voltage regulated. So yes, it will work provided your mobo has that capability (pretty sure all do), but it will not provide the best cooling to noise performance that way (unless you get really fancy with fan speed profiles in Speedfan or some other controller).


Lol, that completely slipped my mind when I originally replied to PapaG's post.


----------



## hoodrat

Right,
Now I have had my build up and running for some time I have to say, this case is awesome. Anyone wondering about sli in this case shouldn't worry.
I have 2 560ti in SLI and after a heavy gaming session the cards don't even hit 80 degrees. That's playing BF3 for over 3 hours on ultra!
I have also clocked up my 2600k up to 5ghz and that barely hits 70 on full load for an hour. (room temp around 24)
Granted initially I had a few issues with temps but have since got a rear exhaust fan and it has helped a lot. Also created a more aggressive fan profile for the gpu's which have made a huge difference.

Only issue I have with it now is the noise as it can get really loud. Fortunately I game with a noise cancelling headset most of the time so it's not too bad for me.

Happy to answer any questions.

P.S. interested to see how the water cooling pans out. Would be good if I can water cool the gpu's, but don't know is a single rad will be sufficient. I'm thinking not.


----------



## nanetorg

Finally got my case! I am going to build a office pc.
There are some pictures, enjoy!










And Case:











And now some mods! there is Akasa AllInOne2 and AcutiPack soundproof material!









Thanks!


----------



## solsamurai

Looks good so far!


----------



## nanetorg

I have bought Corsair 8GB Memory.
Now just waiting for GENE-z/GEN3 and will see witch processor... i5 or i7. I don't think I really need i7 for office PC.


----------



## squishysquishy

[/URL]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoodrat*
> 
> Right,
> Now I have had my build up and running for some time I have to say, this case is awesome. Anyone wondering about sli in this case shouldn't worry.
> I have 2 560ti in SLI and after a heavy gaming session the cards don't even hit 80 degrees. That's playing BF3 for over 3 hours on ultra!
> I have also clocked up my 2600k up to 5ghz and that barely hits 70 on full load for an hour. (room temp around 24)
> Granted initially I had a few issues with temps but have since got a rear exhaust fan and it has helped a lot. Also created a more aggressive fan profile for the gpu's which have made a huge difference.
> Only issue I have with it now is the noise as it can get really loud. Fortunately I game with a noise cancelling headset most of the time so it's not too bad for me.
> Happy to answer any questions.
> P.S. interested to see how the water cooling pans out. Would be good if I can water cool the gpu's, but don't know is a single rad will be sufficient. I'm thinking not.


I ordered the H80 with 2 Noctua 120s for my processor which will be great for that.

I might order a second 180mm fan, and put a 180mm radiator (link below) in for the GPUs/memory?/chipset? use the fans as a push/pull. From the specifications page, I would have to mount it with the coolant channels facing the optical drive bays or towards the bottom of the case, but the clearances should work out just fine either way. Even with straight sata cables on the motherboard and assuming 10in video cards 10.5 if i leave out the pull fan.

The real fight will be to cram the HDD rack somewhere and put the pump and reservoir in there. I will have to revisit this once I get my H80 installed for measurements. And since I only know enough about water cooling to get in trouble...i might have just talked myself out of this idea. H80 = water cooling for dummies.

And I cant even mount my hdds in a 5.25 bay...they are eaten up by by my DVDdrive and power supply...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanetorg*
> 
> I have bought Corsair 8GB Memory.
> Now just waiting for GENE-z/GEN3 and will see witch processor... i5 or i7. I don't think I really need i7 for office PC.


For editing workstation I would rock an i5 over an i7. those kind of programs dont seem to be threaded well for multi-core. I am running Adobe Pro CS5 for work and it utilizes 6.5gb memory (max i could allocate, reserves 1.5GB for windows processes) when it is rendering/recoding audio and video (DDR3-1333, Q9650 3.0GHz quad). CPU utilization is under 35% at max usage by CS5) Plus, from what i read, if you dont need hyper threading the i5 OC more than the i7 in terms of raw frequency. To get the same clocks on the i7 you need to disable hyper threading which makes it an i5 again.

Hope this helps. Hit me back!

nanetorg:

That looks really nice, I bought the silverstone noise reducing foam. I was able to cover the front, both side panels, the top, and bottom of the case with it. with just a tiny bit left over. You have to tell me the kind of noise you get when you get everything hooked up.


----------



## copper

I love this thread.... Some great information on this case. I just got this case, but it was a really hard choice for me. I was in love with the Fractal arc mini and define mini, but I was bothered by the height. Then I started researching HTPC cases and was hoping to modify one to fit an sli configuration, and after browsing silverstones site, I finally came across this. Then I read about 30ish pages in this thread and decided to purchase it.

This case seems to have it all. Good cooling, good space,Front USB 3.0!!!!<<

I hope the case isn't as loud as some people are saying, but if it is then I plan to insulate the case like a fellow member was showing.

Here is a picture of what I got so far. The rest of the parts are in the mail, but I won't be able to assemble my beast until I get back home on Black Friday







.

gene-z mobo, 16 gb ram @1600, i5 2500k, Corsair SSD, COOLIT closed water cooler.









The only parts I'm waiting for is my OCZ 1000w psu and gtx 580 and second gtx580 in the near future







...... I'm going to rape BF3 on ultra all day long lol.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Looking forward to seeing your builds!

Will add members soon


----------



## copper

BTW did you ever post pictures of your build? You've been "busy" since this thread started lol.


----------



## nanetorg

Quote:


> For editing workstation I would rock an i5 over an i7. those kind of programs dont seem to be threaded well for multi-core. I am running Adobe Pro CS5 for work and it utilizes 6.5gb memory (max i could allocate, reserves 1.5GB for windows processes) when it is rendering/recoding audio and video (DDR3-1333, Q9650 3.0GHz quad). CPU utilization is under 35% at max usage by CS5) Plus, from what i read, if you dont need hyper threading the i5 OC more than the i7 in terms of raw frequency. To get the same clocks on the i7 you need to disable hyper threading which makes it an i5 again.
> 
> Hope this helps. Hit me back!.


Thanks for advice, I will go for i5 (155 pounds) for now, should be enough and cost less than i7 (240 pounds).

.
Quote:


> That looks really nice, I bought the silverstone noise reducing foam. I was able to cover the front, both side panels, the top, and bottom of the case with it. with just a tiny bit left over. You have to tell me the kind of noise you get when you get everything hooked up.


I did not found any better sound proof material than AcoustiPack, Ill post a YouTube link with sound test of the case as soon as i get my mobo GEN3!!!

http://rebelgadgets.com/product/1005/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-gen3-intel-1155-ddr3-uatx-motherboard.html
Fake?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanetorg*
> 
> http://rebelgadgets.com/product/1005/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-gen3-intel-1155-ddr3-uatx-motherboard.html
> Fake?


That does look pretty freaking epic. a uatx motherboard? i heard of iatx matx eatx. u? idk about that. check their website?

I do love the layout, and how they dont insult us with putting other ports other than PCI3.0 x16 and a x8, obviously a performance motherboard.

side note, an angled 24pin connector would have been nice, easier for cable management. My rosewill cables are really stiff. cable management is going to be a pain. :'(


----------



## Avngl

Guys, I am planning to get this case, however my doubt is if my components would fit.

Processor: Core i5 2500k (Already Purchased)
*Motherboard: Maximus IV GENE-Z*
PSU: Corsair GS700 (Already Purchased)
*GPU: MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition (XE) 3GB*
Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 (Already Purchased)
*SSD: OCZ Agility 3*
HDD: Western Digital Green 500GB (Already Purchased)

From my understanding, if I were to mount the Noctua NH-D14, i wouldn't be able to mount the 3.5" Hdd correct? In this case, could i get an internal HDD dock and mount it in, just like the one found on the silencio 550 casing?

Also, in my experience, i read that the GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme is longer and larger than all the cards in the market. Would it still fit in this casing, even after adding the NH-D14? If i were to go SLI in the future, would the additional card fit as well?


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nanetorg*
> 
> http://rebelgadgets.com/product/1005/asus-maximus-iv-gene-z-gen3-intel-1155-ddr3-uatx-motherboard.html
> Fake?
> 
> 
> 
> That does look pretty freaking epic. a uatx motherboard? i heard of iatx matx eatx. u? idk about that. check their website?
> 
> I do love the layout, and how they dont insult us with putting other ports other than PCI3.0 x16 and a x8, obviously a performance motherboard.
> 
> side note, an angled 24pin connector would have been nice, easier for cable management. My rosewill cables are really stiff. cable management is going to be a pain. :'(
Click to expand...

microATX, also known as µATX (sometimes transliterated as mATX or uATX on Internet forums)

Source


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Guys, I am planning to get this case, however my doubt is if my components would fit.
> Processor: Core i5 2500k (Already Purchased) X
> *Motherboard: Maximus IV GENE-Z* X
> PSU: Corsair GS700 (Already Purchased) X
> *GPU: MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition (XE) 3GB* X
> Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 (Already Purchased) X
> *SSD: OCZ Agility 3* X
> HDD: Western Digital Green 500GB (Already Purchased) X
> From my understanding, if I were to mount the Noctua NH-D14, i wouldn't be able to mount the 3.5" Hdd correct? In this case, could i get an internal HDD dock and mount it in, just like the one found on the silencio 550 casing?
> Also, in my experience, i read that the GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme is longer and larger than all the cards in the market. Would it still fit in this casing, even after adding the NH-D14? If i were to go SLI in the future, would the additional card fit as well?


Power supply will fit no problem, I have a Rosewill Lightning 1300w installed. I had to get creative with the cables but it fit (and that one is shorter due to the type of modular adapter); The screwing style extended my PSU length an inch.

Your hulking GPU should actually fit. I just measured my case and you have a little less than 13.5in to work with (from the 180mm fan to the expansion bays). therefore, your 13in card should fit. As for SLI, you should have enough clearance (airflow might be a problem, but the 3 fans should do the job).

Your D14 should have no effect on your SLI configuration. It is mounted below your videocards, and from the dimensions of the cooler it will not extend up to the PCI-E bus (from what I can tell)

You can't mount any 3.5in hdds in the hdd cage + D14. but, you will be able to mount one one the floor of the case (check with your motherboard specifications to make sure the hdd will clear the bottom of your ram channels.) you can use the bottom most section of the HDD cage it mounts a single 3.5in drive.

If you absolutely must use that hdd cage, you can always mount your SSD in it









Also, using a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter is another option. That would give you ample clearance for your D14. As per Silverstones site, you should still keep your hdd cage installed to help direct air flow.

As for your memory, Make sure it is shorter than 44mm. They have a compatibility chart on their website (and the 44mm dimension) ^__^

I think I hit every point. I am currently modding my case, you if you need any dimensions let me know. I have my ruler out an everything N.N

+rep if it applies


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> microATX, also known as µATX (sometimes transliterated as mATX or uATX on Internet forums)
> Source


...i feels like a nub. But, it seems legit, i just searched for it on Newegg.com and it is there. Very nice.

Thanks for the translation.


----------



## ChaiBear

Avngl,

Crackheadkid pretty much answered your post, but I would also like to add that I have an MSI 580 Lightning XE 3GB. The length is actually *12 in* (305mm), so regardless, it will definitely fit. I have been asking around about SLI 580 Lightning XEs in this case and most responses are that SLI _might_ work but temps for top card might not be ideal. So, one card definitely... two, I'm not so sure yet.

However, one guy (using a different case, ATX from what I remember) on Hardforum said the fan shroud on the 580 LXE actually gets in the way of the second card unless you leave a slot open between. Considering the Asus Maximus Gene Z (I think) might have less space for such an SLI setup compared to a normal ATX board, that has me unsure on SLI-ing these cards on that board in the TJ08E.

I am looking at the TJ08E as a possible case as well and would love to SLI 580 LXEs in the future, but so far I haven't seen anyone else with that config.
The primary issue can be the metal fan shroud since it adds a little width to the card, but not 100% sure... I'm just going by what one person said.

Who knows someone might do it soon.

If you are ever able to get this setup (SLI 580 LXE in TJ08E) I would LOVE to see it!









BTW, the 580 LXE is beaut of a card!


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Guys, I am planning to get this case, however my doubt is if my components would fit.
> Processor: Core i5 2500k (Already Purchased) X
> *Motherboard: Maximus IV GENE-Z* X
> PSU: Corsair GS700 (Already Purchased) X
> *GPU: MSI GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme Edition (XE) 3GB* X
> Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 (Already Purchased) X
> *SSD: OCZ Agility 3* X
> HDD: Western Digital Green 500GB (Already Purchased) X
> From my understanding, if I were to mount the Noctua NH-D14, i wouldn't be able to mount the 3.5" Hdd correct? In this case, could i get an internal HDD dock and mount it in, just like the one found on the silencio 550 casing?
> Also, in my experience, i read that the GTX 580 Lightning Xtreme is longer and larger than all the cards in the market. Would it still fit in this casing, even after adding the NH-D14? If i were to go SLI in the future, would the additional card fit as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Power supply will fit no problem, I have a Rosewill Lightning 1300w installed. I had to get creative with the cables but it fit (and that one is shorter due to the type of modular adapter); The screwing style extended my PSU length an inch.
> 
> Your hulking GPU should actually fit. I just measured my case and you have a little less than 13.5in to work with (from the 180mm fan to the expansion bays). therefore, your 13in card should fit. As for SLI, you should have enough clearance (airflow might be a problem, but the 3 fans should do the job).
> 
> Your D14 should have no effect on your SLI configuration. It is mounted below your videocards, and from the dimensions of the cooler it will not extend up to the PCI-E bus (from what I can tell)
> 
> You can't mount any 3.5in hdds in the hdd cage + D14. but, you will be able to mount one one the floor of the case (check with your motherboard specifications to make sure the hdd will clear the bottom of your ram channels.) you can use the bottom most section of the HDD cage it mounts a single 3.5in drive.
> 
> If you absolutely must use that hdd cage, you can always mount your SSD in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, using a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter is another option. That would give you ample clearance for your D14. As per Silverstones site, you should still keep your hdd cage installed to help direct air flow.
> 
> As for your memory, Make sure it is shorter than 44mm. They have a compatibility chart on their website (and the 44mm dimension) ^__^
> 
> I think I hit every point. I am currently modding my case, you if you need any dimensions let me know. I have my ruler out an everything N.N
> 
> +rep if it applies
Click to expand...

Thank you very much for your effort in explaining everything Crackheadkid. +rep is a must for such a write up.

After learning from your writeup, i think it shouldn't be a problem should I want to mount my 3.5" at the bottom of the case. I have no intention to use multiple HDDs at the moment as I have a few external drives that have been serving me well. I think I'll stick with the externals should I need additional space.

The 500GB is from my old computer and would be used to store small data like games and such that will be used on a day to day basis. Media would be on the external hdds.

From your post, is it correct that the HDD Cage mustn't be removed if I want to use a SSD?

Coming from a Silencio 550 chasis, the top cage is removable as the bottom one was used only to mount SSDs.

RAM isn't going to be a problem as I'll be using Kingston's value ram which are rather low indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> microATX, also known as µATX (sometimes transliterated as mATX or uATX on Internet forums)
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> ...i feels like a nub. But, it seems legit, i just searched for it on Newegg.com and it is there. Very nice.
> 
> Thanks for the translation.
Click to expand...

No problem. I had the same notion that uATX might be something new, and decided to read about it and that is where I found that its just another word for the same thing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Avngl,
> Crackheadkid pretty much answered your post, but I would also like to add that I have an MSI 580 Lightning XE 3GB. The length is actually *12 in* (305mm), so regardless, it will definitely fit. I have been asking around about SLI 580 Lightning XEs in this case and most responses are that SLI _might_ work but temps for top card might not be ideal. So, one card definitely... two, I'm not so sure yet.
> However, one guy (using a different case, ATX from what I remember) on Hardforum said the fan shroud on the 580 LXE actually gets in the way of the second card unless you leave a slot open between. Considering the Asus Maximus Gene Z (I think) might have less space for such an SLI setup compared to a normal ATX board, that has me unsure on SLI-ing these cards on that board in the TJ08E.
> I am looking at the TJ08E as a possible case as well and would love to SLI 580 LXEs in the future, but so far I haven't seen anyone else with that config.
> The primary issue can be the metal fan shroud since it adds a little width to the card, but not 100% sure... I'm just going by what one person said.
> Who knows someone might do it soon.
> If you are ever able to get this setup (SLI 580 LXE in TJ08E) I would LOVE to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the 580 LXE is beaut of a card!


Good to know that this card would fit in the case. SLI'ing at this point would just be something we CAN do, instead of something we must. So if it is not doable on this configuration, its not going to be an issue. After all, given the card's ability to OC, the next upgrade would be in a year or two.

I'd love to get this setup running and post pictures of it but I hope you wouldn't mind waiting.

There would be a major computer fair in my country, Malaysia this December (2nd- 4th) and I'll be attending to see if I could score some deals. If successful, i'll be posting the pictures to my build on the 7th of December as it would be a day off from work.


----------



## ChaiBear

Avngl,

I just wanted to add a correction to my previous post. It's actually the fans might stick out of the shroud slightly ... which could make SLI an issue in this case... Its not the shroud itself. So, putting two 580 LXEs right next to each other could be problematic.

Either way it looks like you might stick with a single card for now and if that's the case then a single 580 LXE should be fine in the TJ08E. I am actually considering sticking with a single card as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Avngl,
> I just wanted to add a correction to my previous post. It's actually the fans might stick out of the shroud slightly ... which could make SLI an issue in this case... Its not the shroud itself. So, putting two 580 LXEs right next to each other could be problematic.
> Either way it looks like you might stick with a single card for now and if that's the case then a single 580 LXE should be fine in the TJ08E. I am actually considering sticking with a single card as well.
> Good luck!


By this , do you mean that this might be a problem of the case or of the motherboard itself?


----------



## ChaiBear

Sorry, meant to say it's mainly the spacing between two cards on the motherboard... There just has to be one slot free between the two cards. I think that's what the post says.

Here is the link I saw, post #157 by Reworker: http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1613534&page=8

The post is for an ATX board (Asus Maximus IV Extreme Z) and ATX case (Silverstone FT02), but it pretty much sums up what my concern is for the smaller TJ08E and Gene Z.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I've sold my TJ08-E, my second GTX560 Ti, my AX650 and some other goodies...









Im replacing it for a Danger Den Lan Tower.

I will still run the club though as I believe the TJ08-E is the best mATX case for full size components.

My new build will be:
DD Lan Tower
Zotac Z68ITX
2600K
Silverstone 450w SFX
ASUS GTX560 Ti DirectCU II
120GB Corsair Force GT SSD
Corsair H100

I wanted a smaller build and need moneys!

Just wanted to let you guys know!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Thank you very much for your effort in explaining everything Crackheadkid. +rep is a must for such a write up.
> After learning from your writeup, i think it shouldn't be a problem should I want to mount my 3.5" at the bottom of the case. I have no intention to use multiple HDDs at the moment as I have a few external drives that have been serving me well. I think I'll stick with the externals should I need additional space.
> The 500GB is from my old computer and would be used to store small data like games and such that will be used on a day to day basis. Media would be on the external hdds.
> From your post, is it correct that the HDD Cage mustn't be removed if I want to use a SSD?
> Coming from a Silencio 550 chasis, the top cage is removable as the bottom one was used only to mount SSDs.
> RAM isn't going to be a problem as I'll be using Kingston's value ram which are rather low indeed.
> No problem. I had the same notion that uATX might be something new, and decided to read about it and that is where I found that its just another word for the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know that this card would fit in the case. SLI'ing at this point would just be something we CAN do, instead of something we must. So if it is not doable on this configuration, its not going to be an issue. After all, given the card's ability to OC, the next upgrade would be in a year or two.
> I'd love to get this setup running and post pictures of it but I hope you wouldn't mind waiting.
> There would be a major computer fair in my country, Malaysia this December (2nd- 4th) and I'll be attending to see if I could score some deals. If successful, i'll be posting the pictures to my build on the 7th of December as it would be a day off from work.


I apologize, i was doing so well with the clarity of my explanation (writing up at 1am not a good idea i guess). According to silverstone, they recommend that even if you arent using the hard drive cage that you should leave it in to help direct airflow. So, I was going to recommend that you use it to mount your SSD so that it isnt wasted space. Also Because, since you are using a non-reference card it is heavier than recommended. Silverstone fixed that problem by attaching a 'holder' on the top of the HDD cage to support the videocard (which also takes pressure off the expansion bays and off your motherboard). It comes in the box with a pad that you will have to attach to the top of this holder since your card does not have a backplate (for insulation apparently, it is in the manual you get with the case *A great read*)

What i would recomend, is getting one of those videocards, installing it and taking a piece of cardboard and placeing it just below the second PCI-e port and seeing the general clearence. You can always contact your motherboard manufactorer and ask them. Or better yet, contact MSI; say that you have one of their mATX boards and want to rock out 2 of the 580 lightnings, and ask if it will fit in a mATX form factor. The worst they can say is that they dont know, the best is that will say ROCK ON!

Wait, you are telling me you have computer fairs with high end stuff? Here in the US i have never been to a computer fair that does not try to rip you off. So, I just order all my components online :/
By all means get a good deal on components. I cant wait to see how it looks when it is all set up!

u is the symbol for mu, which is metric for micro *light goes on* -__-


----------



## ChaiBear

Nutty Pumpkin,

Good luck with your new case and components!


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Nutty Pumpkin,
> Good luck with your new case and components!


I hope he has better luck with the Zotac motherboard than the others did. It's absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> I hope he has better luck with the Zotac motherboard than the others did. It's absolutely horrendous.


Yeah... I hope so too!

I've done some reading and it pretty much maxes out OCing at 4.5Ghz with more voltage. Its just the method you use to find the stable OC. However I've always heard of the boards arriving DOA or just dying without any overclocking...

Its just the perfect motherboard if I can get my 2500K to run at 4.5Ghz.

Thanks ChaiBear!


----------



## decapitor

HI all,

I did my new gaming build in a TJ08-E, but I'm having a problem with the front fan that maybe other owners can help with: The front fan will not spin while the fan speed toggle is on low. The fan spins fine while in hi speed mode. It doesn't matter if the fan is already spinning in hi mode when I flip it to low, the low speed will always just stop the fan from spinning. When it stops spinning completely there is a whining noise that it makes that I can only assume is some sort of electrical noise from trying to supply a certain amount of power that isn't doing any work. I haven't seen this complaint anywhere else so I probably got a bad fan. It happens, but there's no way I want to RMA the case over this, especially with how addicted to skyrim I am. It's not the end of the world, but the fan on high speed is not acceptable long term noise-wise for everyday tasks. I've also heard that the front fan is very difficulty to remove... Any thoughts on my situation?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitor*
> 
> HI all,
> I did my new gaming build in a TJ08-E, but I'm having a problem with the front fan that maybe other owners can help with: The front fan will not spin while the fan speed toggle is on low. The fan spins fine while in hi speed mode. It doesn't matter if the fan is already spinning in hi mode when I flip it to low, the low speed will always just stop the fan from spinning. When it stops spinning completely there is a whining noise that it makes that I can only assume is some sort of electrical noise from trying to supply a certain amount of power that isn't doing any work. I haven't seen this complaint anywhere else so I probably got a bad fan. It happens, but there's no way I want to RMA the case over this, especially with how addicted to skyrim I am. It's not the end of the world, but the fan on high speed is not acceptable long term noise-wise for everyday tasks. I've also heard that the front fan is very difficulty to remove... Any thoughts on my situation?


If you still have your manual that you got with your case it is laid out in there how to remove the fan. You should be able to pickup a new one for approximately 23USD. Otherwise, you can download the manual as a PDF and print it out from silverstones website.

But it sounds like you have a bad bearing. and when more current it running though it, it is able to push past the friction of the bad bearing. But on the lower current low setting it just isnt enough power, so that noise you hear is the motor 'grinding'


----------



## decapitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> If you still have your manual that you got with your case it is laid out in there how to remove the fan. You should be able to pickup a new one for approximately 23USD. Otherwise, you can download the manual as a PDF and print it out from silverstones website.
> But it sounds like you have a bad bearing. and when more current it running though it, it is able to push past the friction of the bad bearing. But on the lower current low setting it just isnt enough power, so that noise you hear is the motor 'grinding'


Thanks, I emailed silverstone, hopefully they'll just send me a replacement fan otherwise I'll get one myself. I may also get a fan controller for better manual control.


----------



## botox

*Hello fellow TJ08B-E lovers*
It's been, again, 4 years since my last build and it feel an intense craving to once more compose a new electric love. I can't resist, I must build







. Especially after my eye fell onto the Silverstone TJ08B-E case. I've been selecting components for this case for weeks now. Please have a look at my pick:

I want it to be a reasonably priced rig, dead-quiet (which my last one wasn't the least bit) and *low on wattage usage* while able to play games like Skyrim, Fallout, CoD4 and the likes. I think low idle watt usage can be good as well.

*Budget:*
I'm willing to spend the extra ca$h when I feel a component is worth the money in terms of reliability and performance, but I try to keep the total of my budget no higher than, say, 725 EUR (1000 USD).

*Usage of the new rig:*
The usual actually, so in order of importance and most time spend:
Gaming (CoD4), Solidworks, Photoshop, Illustrator and a bit of internet and watching HD rips. No video encoding or other fancy computing stuff.

Well, onto the fun part:

*Current pick of the components:*
CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
PSU: Seasonic X-560 80+ Gold
MOBO: Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
CPU: Intel Core i3 2100
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (2x8 = 19 Gb total)
GPU: *To be decided...*
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
CPU/CASE FAN: Nexus Real Silent D12SL-12 BW, 120mm
SSD: Crucial m4 CT128M4SSD2 128GB
HDD: *To be postponed until the prices drop.*

*Costs: € 725.*
_Unfortunately, I still want to add a GPU and HDD. I will not remain inside my budget._









*Thoughts per components:*
CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E - *I love the look of it, and it is mATX. Nice to try that out again.*
PSU: Seasonic X-560 80+ Gold - *Five years of warranty, energy efficient (quiet) and I'm blinded by it's pure beauty.*
MOBO:Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z - *overkill overkill overkill - but the only board I could find which has a USB 3.0 header on board. For resale value, I could overclock this monsterboard with a second hand I5 2500k after five years. But don't know if that's a smart choice. Never resold any of my PC's btw.*
CPU: Intel Core i3 2100 - *Cheap and beats my AMD pick (AMD X4 Athlon 640).*
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (2x8 = 19 Gb total) - *cheap, low profile and did I mention cheap? Goes well with my Photoshop and Illustrator work.*
GPU: *To be decided... - 6770 perhaps? Anybody?*
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 - *tough decision. There are so many heatsinks out there. Don't know if I should buy a reasonably priced HS or spend the extra cash to have some room for a secondhand i5 2500k in, say, two years.*
CPU/CASE FAN: Nexus Real Silent D12SL-12 BW, 120mm - *still have one gathering dust.*
SSD: Crucial m4 CT128M4SSD2 128GB - *It's time for me to step into the SSD-train. The M4 is the one of the most reliable SSD's out there.*
HDD: To be postponed until the prices drop. - *way too expensive to invest in a Ecogreen 2Tb Samsung drive. I let this one slide and put in a 250 Gb I have in my old rig.*

I still need to invest time into deciding what kind of GPU I want to throw into this rig. Tips are welcome. I have at the moment a 7900 GS (four years old) and playing CoD4 at a reasonable graphic quality.

If you guys seen anything out of the ordinary and/or have suggestions, I'm happy to adjust my pick.


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> but the only board I could find which has a USB 3.0 header on board.


There are some H67 boards with USB 3.0 like for example
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157235
I'll try finding some more later.

The U12P is way overkill for an i3. Actually, you'd be fine with stock.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botox*
> 
> *Hello fellow TJ08B-E lovers*
> It's been, again, 4 years since my last build and it feel an intense craving to once more compose a new electric love. I can't resist, I must build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially after my eye fell onto the Silverstone TJ08B-E case. I've been selecting components for this case for weeks now. Please have a look at my pick:
> I want it to be a reasonably priced rig, dead-quiet (which my last one wasn't the least bit) and *low on wattage usage* while able to play games like Skyrim, Fallout, CoD4 and the likes. I think low idle watt usage can be good as well.
> *Budget:*
> I'm willing to spend the extra ca$h when I feel a component is worth the money in terms of reliability and performance, but I try to keep the total of my budget no higher than, say, 725 EUR (1000 USD).
> *Usage of the new rig:*
> The usual actually, so in order of importance and most time spend:
> Gaming (CoD4), Solidworks, Photoshop, Illustrator and a bit of internet and watching HD rips. No video encoding or other fancy computing stuff.
> .


For a cooler, That is overkill for an i3. if you want one that vents away from the motherboard try a (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134) that one is reasonable, and cools my friends core 2 duo very well (i3 is lower TDP than core duo so it should work better)

That motherboard is really nice, but you can find very similar mainboards for cheaper. Unless you want to SLI your videocards, I would go with something similar to the one yashau recommended.

value ram will always be available, so i would start with 8 and upgrade when you get that 2500k. because, your i3 prob wont process fast enough to hit 8GB unless there is something you arent telling us. I use adobe Pro for video editing, and once I have imported and converted the video it uses about 3gb, I am assuming photoshop and the like will run similarly. Therefore, I recomend rocking 8gb, save that money due to budget concerns, and get moar stuffffff

Videocards: I personally love my Nvidia cards. They seem to have better driver support and less conflicts in games (from my experience) I have had Radeon in the past and it was too much effort for me. remember that you can fit any card up to 13.3inches long. I would recommend an externally exhausting 460 they go for $150 right now and they play most pretty well according to benches.

I am waiting for hard drives to fall too, my 2tb data drive has 100gb left....1tb OS drive has 300 left (and I have a new project for work, 200GB raw HD capture is going to be transferred on DARNIT!!).

If you drop one set of ram, cheaper motherboard. you will be closer to budget plus, you could afford a videocard too.

Rebuttal good sir.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> but the only board I could find which has a USB 3.0 header on board.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some H67 boards with USB 3.0 like for example
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157235
> I'll try finding some more later.
> The U12P is way overkill for an i3. Actually, you'd be fine with stock.
Click to expand...

Why would he want an h67..... It can't overclock ****. I think he has the right mobo, but I don't see why he needs an SSD. Sacrifice the SSD and get a HDD and GPU. Although I wouldn't get anything less than a GTX 560 or you are going to be replacing your GPU in like 6 months for something better.


----------



## copper

Also make sure your GPU has atleast 1 gig of ram or newer video games like BF3 will eat it alive!


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botox*
> 
> *Hello fellow TJ08B-E lovers*
> It's been, again, 4 years since my last build and it feel an intense craving to once more compose a new electric love. I can't resist, I must build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Especially after my eye fell onto the Silverstone TJ08B-E case. I've been selecting components for this case for weeks now. Please have a look at my pick:
> I want it to be a reasonably priced rig, dead-quiet (which my last one wasn't the least bit) and *low on wattage usage* while able to play games like Skyrim, Fallout, CoD4 and the likes. I think low idle watt usage can be good as well.
> *Budget:*
> I'm willing to spend the extra ca$h when I feel a component is worth the money in terms of reliability and performance, but I try to keep the total of my budget no higher than, say, 725 EUR (1000 USD).
> *Usage of the new rig:*
> The usual actually, so in order of importance and most time spend:
> Gaming (CoD4), Solidworks, Photoshop, Illustrator and a bit of internet and watching HD rips. No video encoding or other fancy computing stuff.
> Well, onto the fun part:
> *Current pick of the components:*
> CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
> PSU: Seasonic X-560 80+ Gold
> MOBO: Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
> CPU: Intel Core i3 2100
> Memory: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (2x8 = 19 Gb total)
> GPU: *To be decided...*
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> CPU/CASE FAN: Nexus Real Silent D12SL-12 BW, 120mm
> SSD: Crucial m4 CT128M4SSD2 128GB
> HDD: *To be postponed until the prices drop.*
> *Costs: € 725.*
> _Unfortunately, I still want to add a GPU and HDD. I will not remain inside my budget._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thoughts per components:*
> CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E - *I love the look of it, and it is mATX. Nice to try that out again.*
> PSU: Seasonic X-560 80+ Gold - *Five years of warranty, energy efficient (quiet) and I'm blinded by it's pure beauty.*
> MOBO:Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z - *overkill overkill overkill - but the only board I could find which has a USB 3.0 header on board. For resale value, I could overclock this monsterboard with a second hand I5 2500k after five years. But don't know if that's a smart choice. Never resold any of my PC's btw.*
> CPU: Intel Core i3 2100 - *Cheap and beats my AMD pick (AMD X4 Athlon 640).*
> Memory: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (2x8 = 19 Gb total) - *cheap, low profile and did I mention cheap? Goes well with my Photoshop and Illustrator work.*
> GPU: *To be decided... - 6770 perhaps? Anybody?*
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12P SE2 - *tough decision. There are so many heatsinks out there. Don't know if I should buy a reasonably priced HS or spend the extra cash to have some room for a secondhand i5 2500k in, say, two years.*
> CPU/CASE FAN: Nexus Real Silent D12SL-12 BW, 120mm - *still have one gathering dust.*
> SSD: Crucial m4 CT128M4SSD2 128GB - *It's time for me to step into the SSD-train. The M4 is the one of the most reliable SSD's out there.*
> HDD: To be postponed until the prices drop. - *way too expensive to invest in a Ecogreen 2Tb Samsung drive. I let this one slide and put in a 250 Gb I have in my old rig.*
> I still need to invest time into deciding what kind of GPU I want to throw into this rig. Tips are welcome. I have at the moment a 7900 GS (four years old) and playing CoD4 at a reasonable graphic quality.
> If you guys seen anything out of the ordinary and/or have suggestions, I'm happy to adjust my pick.


Assuming you are located in America, here are some upgrades that cost less or same as your current build. All being time sensitive.

OCZ 700w 80plus PSU $59.99

OCZ Z-Series 1000w Gold PSU $109

I5 2500k + add the coolit watercooler $190+$30 similar cost to your current setup but faster.

You might want to look for some better ram, but it's not important I suppose.

Also look at ncix for graphics card. I find them to be much cheaper than newegg with all of their products. I just discovered them recently and ordered half my build from them, bc the prices and free holiday shipping was unbeatable.


----------



## botox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> but the only board I could find which has a USB 3.0 header on board.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some H67 boards with USB 3.0 like for example
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157235
> I'll try finding some more later.
> The U12P is way overkill for an i3. Actually, you'd be fine with stock.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. I examined the image on Newegg, looking for an USB 3.0 header for my front panel. Couldn't find it though.

Perhaps I shouldn't make the USB 3.0 demand and save some serious cash on the mobo, by replacing it with an alternative.


----------



## botox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> but the only board I could find which has a USB 3.0 header on board.
> 
> 
> 
> There are some H67 boards with USB 3.0 like for example
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157235
> I'll try finding some more later.
> The U12P is way overkill for an i3. Actually, you'd be fine with stock.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Why would he want an h67..... It can't overclock ****. I think he has the right mobo, but I don't see why he needs an SSD. Sacrifice the SSD and get a HDD and GPU. Although I wouldn't get anything less than a GTX 560 or you are going to be replacing your GPU in like 6 months for something better.


I'm being led by all the positive response on the internet how drastic of a speed improvement a SSD can be for your system. I'd love to try it out now. Also, HDD are so expensive, I might as well buy a SSD now.


----------



## botox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Assuming you are located in America, here are some upgrades that cost less or same as your current build. All being time sensitive.
> OCZ 700w 80plus PSU $59.99
> OCZ Z-Series 1000w Gold PSU $109
> I5 2500k + add the coolit watercooler $190+$30 similar cost to your current setup but faster.
> You might want to look for some better ram, but it's not important I suppose.
> Also look at ncix for graphics card. I find them to be much cheaper than newegg with all of their products. I just discovered them recently and ordered half my build from them, bc the prices and free holiday shipping was unbeatable.


Unfortunately I do not live in the US. I live in The Netherlands, so I'm scouting here my parts. And reading on Newegg and Amazon the user experiences.

I think this RAM will do. It is supported by ASUS, albeit it is the 4 Gb version, but I suppose there will not be any difficulties.


----------



## botox

*Update of the components list:*

CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
MOBO: Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
CPU: Intel Core i3 2100
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (1x8 = removed one)
GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1GB GDDR5
CPU Cooler: Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
SSD: Crucial m4 CT128M4SSD2 128GB

I've changed the PSU and CPU cooler. Removed one stick of RAM (now 8 Gb total) and added a videocard.

Tried looking for a different MOBO, but couldn't find a motherboard with a USB 3.0 header for my front panel of my case. Thinking of swapping the MOBO with a MSI H67 board, but the chipset limits me in future upgrades and some moderate OC-ing.

The PSU is a German brand, quite know in Germany and The Netherlands. Newegg had them, but never sold many units nore got really well known in the US. Anyways, it has 5 year warranty, is Gold certified (not sure if it really means something). It's half the price of the Seasonic. So I hope it is worth the risk to buy a none-reviewed PSU. Will see.

The GPU chosen is the Sapphire HD 6770. Not really delved into the GPU mountain of information, benchmarks and reviews. I'm following suggestions from you guys, and people on Newegg are happy with it.

I'm still doubting if I should get the Noctua CPU cooler, since I might buy a secondhand i5 or i7 when they become available in the future.

Happy to hear your feedback.

Owh, and € 704.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botox*
> 
> *Update of the components list:*
> PSU: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W
> 
> The PSU is a German brand, quite know in Germany and The Netherlands. Newegg had them, but never sold many units nore got really well known in the US. Anyways, it has 5 year warranty, is Gold certified (not sure if it really means something). It's half the price of the Seasonic. So I hope it is worth the risk to buy a none-reviewed PSU. Will see.


Looks nice - but is a Seasonic that expensive over there? Which model? I have the S12II 430B and it has been perfect for almost a year so far - nice and quiet.


----------



## mikeaj

I think Be Quiet! E9 400W is based on FSP Aurum series, maybe with upgraded capacitors. They're pretty decent but unspectacular other than efficiency. But definitely this version has the Be Quiet! SilentWings fan and should be extremely quiet, unlike some of their older lower-end models, and unlike the FSP Aurum. If it is somewhat cheaper than Seasonic X Series, I would take it. If it's like half the price, it's a no-brainer (unless like Super Flower Golden Green is of comparable price).

I'd definitely not try a 92mm fan mini tower cooler if you're looking for low noise. That's why you selected that PSU, right?


----------



## copper

Going 400watt is pointless unless you are going to build an HTPC. Look at what you have, I would go back to the 750watt. Being efficient doesn't matter when you are running at 100% efficiency.

Anyways.... 2 more days till I get home!!!!! Finally get to build my comuter!!! **** YEAH!!!!!


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Why would he want an h67..... It can't overclock ****. I think he has the right mobo, but I don't see why he needs an SSD. Sacrifice the SSD and get a HDD and GPU. Although I wouldn't get anything less than a GTX 560 or you are going to be replacing your GPU in like 6 months for something better.


You can't overclock an i3 anyway so what's your point?

Quote:


> Going 400watt is pointless unless you are going to build an HTPC. Look at what you have, I would go back to the 750watt. Being efficient doesn't matter when you are running at 100% efficiency.


That makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> You can't overclock an i3 anyway so what's your point?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Going 400watt is pointless unless you are going to build an HTPC. Look at what you have, I would go back to the 750watt. Being efficient doesn't matter when you are running at 100% efficiency.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes absolutely no sense.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'll explain.

First off look at his mobo...... He can replace the i3 easily in the future.

Second let me explain my efficiency logic to you. Lets say you have a computer that needs 400w to run, and you are using a 400w psu. The PSU will be running at it's max efficiency or load. If you have a 800w PSU running the same system, the PSU will only be running half its max efficiency. What this means is the larger psu will run cooler, last longer, less chance of damaging components, and your fan won't have to run 24/7.

Both PSU's use efficient components, which only matters if you are worried about your power bill. 80 gold, silver, or bronze are just rating for their POWER efficiency. Meaning it converts the power more efficiently.
ex. Let's say a we have a psu that runs at 75% efficiency. In order for it to produce 75w, it requires 100w of power. The power efficiency is just measuring the gap between the conversion of power between AC to DC.

Oh and lets just stop this argument since it is a TJ08 thread.... not a psu thread


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Yeah I'll explain.
> First off look at his mobo...... He can replace the i3 easily in the future.
> Second let me explain my efficiency logic to you. Lets say you have a computer that needs 400w to run, and you are using a 400w psu. The PSU will be running at it's max efficiency or load. If you have a 800w PSU running the same system, the PSU will only be running half its max efficiency. What this means is the larger psu will run cooler, last longer, less chance of damaging components, and your fan won't have to run 24/7.
> Both PSU's use efficient components, which only matters if you are worried about your power bill. 80 gold, silver, or bronze are just rating for their POWER efficiency. Meaning it converts the power more efficiently.
> ex. Let's say a we have a psu that runs at 75% efficiency. In order for it to produce 75w, it requires 100w of power. The power efficiency is just measuring the gap between the conversion of power between AC to DC.
> Oh and lets just stop this argument since it is a TJ08 thread.... not a psu thread


It's just that your wording was a bit off. You should have written 100% load instead of efficiency. It kinda confused me there for a second.


----------



## DaveG

You're still a bit off copper -
Quote:


> Supplies are typically most efficient at between half and three quarters load, much less efficient at low load, and somewhat less efficient at maximum load.


- Source.

If you're building a system that can draw a max of 300W, then a 400-600W PSU is perfect. A nice 400W unit can easily outlast, be more efficient, and even supply more current than some mid and low range 600W units. Also, it will be more efficient when not at full tilt (which is where my computers are running 90% of the time).

FWIW, my sig rig will pull ~300W max from the wall as measured with my Kill-a-Watt.


----------



## squishysquishy

If the 2 power supplies are close to the same cost, I would go with the higher wattage. At 450 you dont have enough juice to run everything you are planning. Optimal for overclocking is a single rail PSU, but I dont know the cost where you are, so i leave that up to you (I still recomend higher than a 450.

A single 580 at max can draw some 250watts, core i5 draws 95Watts, 4dimms draws about 8Watts (1.6 ~=2x4 ~=8) 1 hdd ~10 watts. SSD ~5watts. dvd ~5watts. fans are about 5 watts each. Just keep that in mind, IMHO get a good motherboard, power supply, and case (you got that down). You can always upgrade if you have the right motherboard PSU and case ^__^

I would try to stay with a z68 because they are ivy-bridge compatible, work well with SSDs, and mATX layout they are pretty good. I am staying out of the power supply department but to help you make up your mind, There are POWER SUPPLY CALCULATORS that you can use to guesstimate the wattage you actually need for your build. (just check your video cards and see what they recommend for amperage/wattage).


----------



## botox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> If the 2 power supplies are close to the same cost, I would go with the higher wattage. At 450 you dont have enough juice to run everything you are planning. Optimal for overclocking is a single rail PSU, but I dont know the cost where you are, so i leave that up to you (I still recomend higher than a 450.
> A single 580 at max can draw some 250watts, core i5 draws 95Watts, 4dimms draws about 8Watts (1.6 ~=2x4 ~=8) 1 hdd ~10 watts. SSD ~5watts. dvd ~5watts. fans are about 5 watts each. Just keep that in mind, IMHO get a good motherboard, power supply, and case (you got that down). You can always upgrade if you have the right motherboard PSU and case ^__^
> I would try to stay with a z68 because they are ivy-bridge compatible, work well with SSDs, and mATX layout they are pretty good. I am staying out of the power supply department but to help you make up your mind, There are POWER SUPPLY CALCULATORS that you can use to guesstimate the wattage you actually need for your build. (just check your video cards and see what they recommend for amperage/wattage).


I'm pretty sure all the components, except the GPU PSU, will be a proper match.

Regarding the PSU for the lovely Silverstone TJ08B-E case, the recommended PSU wattage differs per online calculator.

From high to low:
Asus calculator: *450 Watt*
Newegg calculator: *448 Watt*
Extreme Powervision calculator: *406 Watt*
Cooler Master calculator: *336 Watt.*

All with i5 2500K CPU and capacitator aging of 30% (Extreme calculator only).
Extreme calculator has the most options and used them all applicable to my use (USB devices, etc.). Recommended is 406 Watt.

Pff, confusing a bit.

edit:meant to say PSU instead of GPU. Soz.


----------



## copper

well looks like most are above 400w, so just go with atleast a 600watt and be safe


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *botox*
> 
> I'm pretty sure all the components, except the GPU, will be a proper match.
> Regarding the PSU for the lovely Silverstone TJ08B-E case, the recommended PSU wattage differs per online calculator.
> From high to low:
> Asus calculator: *450 Watt*
> Newegg calculator: *448 Watt*
> Extreme Powervision calculator: *406 Watt*
> Cooler Master calculator: *336 Watt.*
> All with i5 2500K CPU and capacitator aging of 30% (Extreme calculator only).
> Extreme calculator has the most options and used them all applicable to my use (USB devices, etc.). Recommended is 406 Watt.
> Pff, confusing a bit.


Thank you sir, That is a nice way to end an argument. If you want to SLI your videocards, larger PSU. if you dont. a 450 should be just about right.

I hope it answers more questions than brings up


----------



## copper

Happy Thanksgiving TJ08-E owners!!! I'm about 20 hours away from starting to build my computer.......AHHHHHH Sooooo excited. Think I'll record the whole build.


----------



## nickt1862

Too bad Silverstone doesn't make an ATX mobo capable version of this case.

Does anyone know if it's in their plans?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Too bad Silverstone doesn't make an ATX mobo capable version of this case.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's in their plans?


What do you mean by that? I think the Gene-Z is a perfect mobo for this case.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Too bad Silverstone doesn't make an ATX mobo capable version of this case.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's in their plans?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by that? I think the Gene-Z is a perfect mobo for this case.
Click to expand...

I don't think you understood me. I wasn't commenting on someones build I was inquiring/commenting that too bad Silverstone doesn't make an ATX mobo capable version of this case - as you already know this current version can only take up to a mATX sized mobo.

Otherwise, it's one nice case.


----------



## Magn

Hi friends, here she is:


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magn*
> 
> Hi friends, here she is:


Wow clean and sexy! You did a good job on that wire tuck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> I don't think you understood me. I wasn't commenting on someones build I was inquiring/commenting that too bad Silverstone doesn't make an ATX mobo capable version of this case - as you already know this current version can only take up to a mATX sized mobo.
> 
> Otherwise, it's one nice case.


LOL my bad..... I didn't think about it. I just assumed you met MATX. Why would you want a ATX, just curious.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> LOL my bad..... I didn't think about it. I just assumed you met MATX. Why would you want a ATX, just curious.


Because I like adding cards to the mobo and with a mATX mobo once one adds a decent GPU already two slots are taken up. I use a PCI TV card and sound card as it is and that would fill it up with no other expandability available like if I need to add an additional sata controller card or something else.









I can just picture this case just a bit taller with three 5.25" bays and the 7 slots maybe 8 for the mobo but having the same front panel just a bit taller. Hear that Silverstone! lol!


----------



## Limniscate

I'm thinking about doing a build with this case. Can you fit SLI and a sound card with a ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z motherboard? Would I be better off just getting an external DAC?


----------



## Vowels

Don't think there's enough room for the sound card if you do a dual GPU configuration. Besides, an external DAC/Amp combo will probably sound better than a PC sound card


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> Don't think there's enough room for the sound card if you do a dual GPU configuration. Besides, an external DAC/Amp combo will probably sound better than a PC sound card


Unless you water cool, the 2 cards will eat up both slots. For my uses the onboard sound is good enough for me through optical output. If you must SLI you can always get a dual GPU videocard, but the half internal exhaust is troublesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickt1862*
> 
> Too bad Silverstone doesn't make an ATX mobo capable version of this case.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's in their plans?


I havnt heard anything...but a ATX motherboard would make this case less impressive








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magn*
> 
> Hi friends, here she is:


That...is...beautiful...how did you get those pictures to be soo effing clear! Great cable management....wait, where did you hide your hard drive(s)?


----------



## Magn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Wow clean and sexy! You did a good job on that wire tuck.
> LOL my bad..... I didn't think about it. I just assumed you met MATX. Why would you want a ATX, just curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Unless you water cool, the 2 cards will eat up both slots. For my uses the onboard sound is good enough for me through optical output. If you must SLI you can always get a dual GPU videocard, but the half internal exhaust is troublesome.
> I havnt heard anything...but a ATX motherboard would make this case less impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That...is...beautiful...how did you get those pictures to be soo effing clear! Great cable management....wait, where did you hide your hard drive(s)?


Haha thanks guys I really appreciate it. I have both the HDD and SSD tucked underneath the removable HDD cage. They wouldn't fit in the top compartment because of the massive NH-D14. Here's a good view of the bottom compartment from SPCR:



As for my pictures, I used a Panasonic GF1 and lighting from my monitor


----------



## DaveG

If you rotate the front fan 180* (requires removing the front bezel), you can hide that bundle of wiring from the fan switch.


----------



## Magn

Thanks for the tip! That bundle of wiring was bugging me...


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Limniscate*
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a build with this case. Can you fit SLI and a sound card with a ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z motherboard? Would I be better off just getting an external DAC?


You can fit an SLI easily with the Gene-z, but you can't attach a sound card. Luckily the Gene-z already has a really good sound card built in, so that shouldn't be of any concern.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Finally got some money, so i ordered the case yesterday.

Will post pictures when my build is done.


----------



## ChaiBear

Helo Magn,

I have most of the same components you do: AX850, 2600K, MSI 580 LXE, Crucial M4 128GB, WD (1TB), Corsair Vengeance LP.....and I'm thinking about getting the Asus Maximus GeneZ!!

Glad you posted this. I've been wanting to see how my components look in the TJ08E.

Do you think SLI MSI 580 LXE is possible?

Also, are you an astrophysicist by any chance?


----------



## Magn

Hi ChaiBear! You know what, I was creeping your posts before I went all out with my build







because you had the same questions I did. I too wanted to see what others thought about SLI'ing MSI 580's in the TJ-08e. In my opinion, I think it's possible. My GPU temps are (max) 30 idle, 68 playing skyrim, 70 with afterburner's kombuster stress test for 2 hours (fan on auto). Keep in mind that I overclocked my GPU to 900mhz core and 2111 memory. The temps will definitely increase when you add in another 580, but I honestly don't think it would increase by that much. Let's just say it would not kill your GPU's.

In terms of air flow, the bottom card will get cool fresh air but the top card definitely won't, but I don't think you should worry. The MSI LXE cools very well, air flow or not. In short, you can most definitely SLI safely in the TJ08e. Whether or not you will be comfortable with the temperatures, that's another case. It will depend on your comfort zone, I guess.

If it gives you any reassurance, I too plan on SLI'ing with another MSI 580 LXE. Honestly though, I'm already maxing out all the games I play on 2560x1440 so I don't really know why I'm going to SLI... just for kicks I guess haha.

Anyway, let me know if you, or anyone for that matter, have other questions. I know I had a lot of questions before I went with this build, so feel free to ask!

By the way, I like your taste in computer components!







And no, I'm not an astrophysicist haha! Neil is my idol though....


----------



## wolt87

I'm considering getting this case to replace a Define Mini (want to go smaller) but I have one question, If a 3.5 HDD is mounted on the bottom of the case, will I still be able to use the cpu cooler support? I mean won't the SATA and power cables from the bottom HDD get in the way? I really can't tell from any pictures so any feedback would help.

Also, to make myself clear, I am talking about the bottom HDD mount, not the cage.


----------



## Magn

Wolt87, you won't have any clearance issues. There's quite a bit of space between the cooler support and the HDD SATA and power cable. If for any reason you have clearance issues, you can always move the HDD forward to make more room, but you will have to take off the HDD slot cover in the front of the case.


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks for the info Magn, especially the temps! That's great to hear the components work out in the case.

I'll be first playing Skyrim as well once I finish my build. I'm just taking my time because I have been very picky on my case, but the TJ08E is once again near the top of my list after your post.

BTW, I enjoy Neil's work as well.. very smart, witty guy. Last book I read was "Death by Black Hole.." I'll put "Space Chronicles" on my to-read list once it's out.


----------



## radeon962

Anyone having an issue with the 180mm front fan stopping on low setting? When I switch to the low setting the fan stops. Runs fine at High, but it's loud and no reason I need that much cooling.

Running on a Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2.


----------



## radeon962

Looks like it is most likely due to the very high startup voltage requirement of the fan, even on the low setting, of 10.8v. I guess I'll try using a 3-pin to molex connector and hooking it directly to my Seasonic X560 and avoid using the mobo connector entirely.


----------



## radeon962

That was it. Connecting to the PSU with a molex connector allows me to set it to low speed. A little quieter, but definitely not silent. High speed is very loud, so no plans on switching to high any time soon. Have to do some more research to see what I can do with it to quiet the low speed setting more. This is for the family machine so no OC'ing and quiet is more of a priority as it is used quite a bit for watching TV/movies, etc.

Love the case so it's worth the effort.


----------



## copper

Wooo last teaser pic before my build... I'll be posting my unboxing videos on YouTube.


----------



## botox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Wooo last teaser pic before my build... I'll be posting my unboxing videos on YouTube.


lol, I have the same Ikea closet and desk.

Anyways, I've ordered all the components last weekend.
I pretty much changed back to my original setup, hence with a few changes thanks to you guys:

CASE: Silverstone TJ08B-E
PSU: Seasonic X-560 80+ Gold
MOBO: Asus ROG Maximus IV GENE-Z
CPU: Intel Core i3 2100
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM KVR1333D3N9K2/8G (1x8 = removed one)
GPU: GIGABYTE GV-R677SL-1GD
CPU Cooler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
SSD: Crucial m4 CT128M4SSD2 128GB

Still looking for a quiet DVD burner and looking at ways of silencing the bijg 200mm fan or replacing it with a quiet option.

Will post my build here once all the parts are in.


----------



## a1212

Hi, First time poster, decided to join in after seeing this awesome thread









I'm in the process of upgrading the machinery, going from a 775 to a x79, for the heck of it. I would appreciate any input you guys can give when using this case, suggestions for other heatsink, other ram etc.

Im also a bit concerned about the spacing between the cpu socket and the first pci-e slot. cant seem to find the dimeonsions for the mobo....// the mobo was actually listed at Noctuas compatibility list (for the LGA2011 ed), said it would fit, but could touch the backplate of the gpu, so some isolating tape would be required.

(ill post pics asap with the setup once I get it)

the components (prel):

Mobo: http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=X79%20Extreme4-M
CPU & cooler: 3930K + noctua DH-14 (LGA2011 ed)
mem: corsair vengeance 1600mhz LP (cheap and LP)
GPU: my old workhorse 4870x2 with a accelero cooler (until 7990 comes out)
PSU: Seasonic x-760


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> Anyone having an issue with the 180mm front fan stopping on low setting? When I switch to the low setting the fan stops. Runs fine at High, but it's loud and no reason I need that much cooling.
> 
> Running on a Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2.


Do you have any fan speed control enabled for that header in the BIOS or OS (i.e Speedfan)? If not, the mobo should be able to provide 12v to the fan for proper startup. If using BIOS to control the fan speed, it may be too quick to limit the voltage so the fan never starts.

If possible, switch to a program like Speedfan to control the speed and disable any BIOS control - that way, it will have full power until the OS loads the program (set it to run at startup) at which point it will quiet down automatically. Then set the fans low speed limit so that it doesn't stop spinning. You should still be able to leave the physical switch on low and have it nearly silent when it's not needed.


----------



## Avngl

Hey guys









Magn, awesome build you have there. I like it. Pretty picture too









Anyways, I'm in the midst of finalizing my build.

Processor : i5 2500k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
PSU: Corsair GS700W
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3
Gpu: MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme 3GB
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
SSD: OCZ Agility 60GB
HDD: Samsung F3 1TB

I am considering this casing and was wondering if everything would fit in perfectly. I believe my build is more or less the same as Magn, so there shouldn't be much of a difference in fitting the parts in the casing. I just hope my psu would fit in it. About the HDD and SSD, would they be mounted at the bottom since the CPU cooler is huge? Would the hdd be cooled adequately?


----------



## decapitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> That was it. Connecting to the PSU with a molex connector allows me to set it to low speed. A little quieter, but definitely not silent. High speed is very loud, so no plans on switching to high any time soon. Have to do some more research to see what I can do with it to quiet the low speed setting more. This is for the family machine so no OC'ing and quiet is more of a priority as it is used quite a bit for watching TV/movies, etc.
> Love the case so it's worth the effort.


Oh man I wish I'd seen this post before last night. I was having the exact same problem and thought it was the fan. I contacted Silverstone and they have a new fan in the mail. Last night I completely took off the front panel (kind of a pain) and removed the fan to prepare for the new fan. I guess I'll just send the fan back and put everything back together... Thanks for posting this though I appreciate it.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magn, awesome build you have there. I like it. Pretty picture too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm in the midst of finalizing my build.
> Processor : i5 2500k
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
> PSU: Corsair GS700W
> Memory: Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3
> Gpu: MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme 3GB
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> SSD: OCZ Agility 60GB
> HDD: Samsung F3 1TB
> I am considering this casing and was wondering if everything would fit in perfectly. I believe my build is more or less the same as Magn, so there shouldn't be much of a difference in fitting the parts in the casing. I just hope my psu would fit in it. About the HDD and SSD, would they be mounted at the bottom since the CPU cooler is huge? Would the hdd be cooled adequately?


Everything you have listed will fit just fine. I have a PSU that is 2 inches longer than that one and it 'fits with modification' so you are just fine.

You can get a 3.5-2.5 SSD mount and mount that right in the hdd bay (with 90deg sata and power cables), but know there is no direct ventilation on the floor of the case. but the air flow from the 180 should move the air around enough for a single hard drive on the floor of the case to survive.


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Everything you have listed will fit just fine. I have a PSU that is 2 inches longer than that one and it 'fits with modification' so you are just fine.
> You can get a 3.5-2.5 SSD mount and mount that right in the hdd bay (with 90deg sata and power cables), but know there is no direct ventilation on the floor of the case. but the air flow from the 180 should move the air around enough for a single hard drive on the floor of the case to survive.


Thank you for the clarification. So if my understanding is correct, I would have to purchase an additional mount for my SSD. When you mentioned 90 deg sata and power cables, do you mean that my existing cable would be tilted 90 degrees?

The hdd would sit on the floor of the casing without any further modification or tools right?

Would it be possible to mount a small 60mm fan to cool the hdd?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Everything you have listed will fit just fine. I have a PSU that is 2 inches longer than that one and it 'fits with modification' so you are just fine.
> You can get a 3.5-2.5 SSD mount and mount that right in the hdd bay (with 90deg sata and power cables), but know there is no direct ventilation on the floor of the case. but the air flow from the 180 should move the air around enough for a single hard drive on the floor of the case to survive.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the clarification. So if my understanding is correct, I would have to purchase an additional mount for my SSD. When you mentioned 90 deg sata and power cables, do you mean that my existing cable would be tilted 90 degrees?
> 
> The hdd would sit on the floor of the casing without any further modification or tools right?
> 
> Would it be possible to mount a small 60mm fan to cool the hdd?
Click to expand...

Yea, if you go to newegg.com and search for 90 degree sata cables you can find some there. You will need to buy an adaptor from 3.5 to 2.5in for the ssd if you want to mount it in the hard drive cage. The bottom most section of the hard drive rack has holes for one 3.5in hard drive, there is also space for a 2.5in ssd underneath that hard drive but you are already. Concerned about heat so I recomended that you mount the ssd in the rack itself for cooling. There is no room on the bottom specifically for a 60mm fan, but that won't stop you if you wanted to try to mount one there as a case mod.

I sent his from my iPod and can't really see any spelling errors. If you need more clarification I get off in a few hours and will finish your questions


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Yea, if you go to newegg.com and search for 90 degree sata cables you can find some there. You will need to buy an adaptor from 3.5 to 2.5in for the ssd if you want to mount it in the hard drive cage. The bottom most section of the hard drive rack has holes for one 3.5in hard drive, there is also space for a 2.5in ssd underneath that hard drive but you are already. Concerned about heat so I recomended that you mount the ssd in the rack itself for cooling. There is no room on the bottom specifically for a 60mm fan, but that won't stop you if you wanted to try to mount one there as a case mod.
> I sent his from my iPod and can't really see any spelling errors. If you need more clarification I get off in a few hours and will finish your questions


Your spelling is flawless









Thank you for confirming my understanding. Oh by the way, I am living in Malaysia, so no newegg for me









I just double checked with a local seller and he mentioned that Corsair's force SSD comes with a mount but i am not so sure of how the force SSD compares to OCz's agility SSD. He did mention that he has 90 degrees sata cables in hand so i shall get that from him.

Do I need the 90 deg sata cable for the SSD or for both the SSD and HDD? Also, I am confused by the 90 degrees power cables that you mentioned earlier. Don't my PSU already have it? Or is there an additional cable that I should get to connect to both the psu and the ssd/hdd?


----------



## yashau

You need the 90 degree cable for the SSD and a regular straight one for the 3.5".


----------



## Magn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magn, awesome build you have there. I like it. Pretty picture too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm in the midst of finalizing my build.
> Processor : i5 2500k
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
> PSU: Corsair GS700W
> Memory: Kingston ValueRAM 4GB DDR3
> Gpu: MSI GTX580 Lightning Xtreme 3GB
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> SSD: OCZ Agility 60GB
> HDD: Samsung F3 1TB
> I am considering this casing and was wondering if everything would fit in perfectly. I believe my build is more or less the same as Magn, so there shouldn't be much of a difference in fitting the parts in the casing. I just hope my psu would fit in it. About the HDD and SSD, would they be mounted at the bottom since the CPU cooler is huge? Would the hdd be cooled adequately?


You won`t be able to mount a HDD in the HDD compartment with the NH-D14. There are mounting holes for both an HDD and SSD in the very bottom compartment, which is where I put mine. I have no issues with them over heating down there.


----------



## radeon962

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> Do you have any fan speed control enabled for that header in the BIOS or OS (i.e Speedfan)? If not, the mobo should be able to provide 12v to the fan for proper startup. If using BIOS to control the fan speed, it may be too quick to limit the voltage so the fan never starts.
> If possible, switch to a program like Speedfan to control the speed and disable any BIOS control - that way, it will have full power until the OS loads the program (set it to run at startup) at which point it will quiet down automatically. Then set the fans low speed limit so that it doesn't stop spinning. You should still be able to leave the physical switch on low and have it nearly silent when it's not needed.


My understanding and what I have looked for/found in the BIOS as well as read online and in the manual is that there is no way to control the SYS_FAN header on this specific mobo. The CPU_FAN can be controlled by BIOS, but not the SYS_FAN. Funny thing is that the SYS_FAN is a 4-pin header, but the 4th pin is shown in the manual as RESERVE so it must have been intended to be a PWM but for whatever reason the final product did not include Speed Control. It does have SENSE, so I can get the rpm's via BIOS or SpeedFan if I have it plugged into the mobo, but then it does not provide enough juice to start the fan on the low setting. The only fan option in BIOS is CPU Smart Fan Control which when enabled allows the user to set it at Auto, Voltage or PWM.

It should be providing 12v, per the manual but from a couple of Google searches on the subject, there are plenty of others that have issues with a fan not starting when plugged into the SYS_FAN header, not just on the TJ08-E. I have tried SpeedFan but I have not been able to control the fan by software. I may not be using SpeedFan correctly so I'll have to try playing with it more to see if I am missing something.

I may just replace it with a Phobya 180mm or a Noctua 140mm and try that.


----------



## decapitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> My understanding and what I have looked for/found in the BIOS as well as read online and in the manual is that there is no way to control the SYS_FAN header on this specific mobo. The CPU_FAN can be controlled by BIOS, but not the SYS_FAN. Funny thing is that the SYS_FAN is a 4-pin header, but the 4th pin is shown in the manual as RESERVE so it must have been intended to be a PWM but for whatever reason the final product did not include Speed Control. It does have SENSE, so I can get the rpm's via BIOS or SpeedFan if I have it plugged into the mobo, but then it does not provide enough juice to start the fan on the low setting. The only fan option in BIOS is CPU Smart Fan Control which when enabled allows the user to set it at Auto, Voltage or PWM.
> It should be providing 12v, per the manual but from a couple of Google searches on the subject, there are plenty of others that have issues with a fan not starting when plugged into the SYS_FAN header, not just on the TJ08-E. I have tried SpeedFan but I have not been able to control the fan by software. I may not be using SpeedFan correctly so I'll have to try playing with it more to see if I am missing something.
> I may just replace it with a Phobya 180mm or a Noctua 140mm and try that.


I am having almost the exact same problem as you with a different gigabyte motherboard but since the problem is with the sys_fan header not providing enough juice then why would you get a different fan? wouldn't you most likely have the same problem? I'm planning on just buying a molex->3-pin fan adapter since my power supply doesn't have 3-pin fan hookups. They cost a couple of dollars tops. This way the fan gets full voltage and I can modulate the speed with the switch.

Also, when I look in speedfan, the speed reads as 636rpm for the front fan when on high. I believe that the front fan should be at either 700 or 1200 rpm when working correctly. This makes me think that even though the fan is spinning in high mode it's still not spinning properly. The fan also makes some intermittent chirping noises which again makes me think something's not quite right. I'm going the molex->3-pin adapter route and will report back when I get it.


----------



## copper

YEAH I finally finished my build! Here are the pics of TJ08-E.... I'm super excited and sad at the same time. The Brand new OCZ PSU went bad (tested the computer with another psu and ran fine), so unfortunately I have the disassemble all the wiring tomorrow.... ugghhhh. It does run for a short period of time with the OCZ, but it randomly turns off.






wire tucking


Enough room for 1 hard drive and 1 solid state drive on bottom 3.5inch bay. I <3 this case! Now I know I have plenty of room to make a custom watercooling system in the future.


This case is great and has plenty of space. Even with the Hard drive cage in I have plenty of space, but I took it out for aesthetics.


----------



## copper

Oh and here is my idle temps with this build.


----------



## ofofer

Whenever I try to find a product online I use Staticice, I believe they have an American website too.


----------



## Magn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> YEAH I finally finished my build! Here are the pics of TJ08-E.... I'm super excited and sad at the same time. The Brand new OCZ PSU went bad (tested the computer with another psu and ran fine), so unfortunately I have the disassemble all the wiring tomorrow.... ugghhhh. It does run for a short period of time with the OCZ, but it randomly turns off.


Very nice, Copper. I really like the colour scheme







It does look aesthetically better with the cage out, but I hear it can actually improve the air flow with it in.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magn*
> 
> Very nice, Copper. I really like the colour scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does look aesthetically better with the cage out, but I hear it can actually improve the air flow with it in.


Very true.... I said that on video review I made for the case, but I really don't need the extra cooling. The case runs cool already. I got a cool little time lapse of the case being built ton a side note I hate cable management, so I'm dreading having to do it again lol.

I think my only complaint is the stock fan is a lil bit loud. I plan on buying some case insulation like a fellow owner did. It isn't annoying when it's below you, but I currently have it sitting on the desk next to me and it gets a lil bit annoying when I'm not listening to music or playing something.


----------



## nanetorg

And there is my final build. I decide to go for a8-3850 and asus FM1A75-M PRO mobo.
I will wait for GENE-Z/GEN3 and new 22nm processor and some graphic PCI3.0 in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## zhylrae

I just wanna ask for the tj08-e fellow owners if prolimatech genesis can be installed in our beloved case?.share your thoughts please..









Here's mine:

with modded sidepanel.


----------



## nanetorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhylrae*
> 
> I just wanna ask for the tj08-e fellow owners if prolimatech genesis can be installed in our beloved case?.share your thoughts please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine:
> with modded sidepanel.
> img
> img


It's so amazing looks!
What is your spec btw?

My is:
*Processor:* AMD A8-3850 2.9
*Mobo:* Asus FM1A75-M PRO
*Memory:* Corsair 2x4GB cas7
*SSD:* Corsair 120GB Force GT
*Power Supply:* Corsair AX750
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H40
*ODD:* Samsung DVD

And my mods are AcoustiPack™ LITE (APL) Soundproof material, as well as NZXT Sleeved LED Kit Red


----------



## Avngl

Thanks to you guys (crackheadkid+Magn) I'll be starting my build by next week.

Will definately +rep for you guys soon. Have some reading to do


----------



## zhylrae

I just added my specs in my sig..hehe.


----------



## radeon962

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitor*
> 
> I am having almost the exact same problem as you with a different gigabyte motherboard but since the problem is with the sys_fan header not providing enough juice then why would you get a different fan? wouldn't you most likely have the same problem? I'm planning on just buying a molex->3-pin fan adapter since my power supply doesn't have 3-pin fan hookups. They cost a couple of dollars tops. This way the fan gets full voltage and I can modulate the speed with the switch.
> Also, when I look in speedfan, the speed reads as 636rpm for the front fan when on high. I believe that the front fan should be at either 700 or 1200 rpm when working correctly. This makes me think that even though the fan is spinning in high mode it's still not spinning properly. The fan also makes some intermittent chirping noises which again makes me think something's not quite right. I'm going the molex->3-pin adapter route and will report back when I get it.


It does sound like the SYS_FAN header is somewhat of a mystery on several Gigabyte mobo's as there are plenty of posts floating around trying to figure out how to control the header and/or get case fans to operate correctly with it.

The other fans that I have been looking at appear to have better specs and/or reviews and are supposed to be quieter than the Silverstone, assuming they are all running at 12v. It would just be a matter of swapping fans and using a fan controller to set the speed. Whether I go ahead and swap it out, I don't know yet as the rest of the family thinks its fine the way it is. I guess I just am more critical of my builds than the rest of the house.


----------



## JoshHuman

It's not finished yet, as I still need to sleeve my psu, but here is my tj08-e.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> It's not finished yet, as I still need to sleeve my psu, but here is my tj08-e.


You Son of a...very nice lady. You went and killed my thunder. I have 180mm rad, 2 180mm fans...I just cant mount them because i ordered the wrong sized screwes









Looks good though, what pump are you using?


----------



## mcc21

I left the HDD cage in there as I was reading people says its better for cooling the CPU. I have nothing in there right now as I placed my SSD in the back panel.

Completed today


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> It's not finished yet, as I still need to sleeve my psu, but here is my tj08-e.


Quick question the 180mm fan are you using as an exhaust fan or and intake fan for the radiator?

If you are using it as an intake fan, how are the temperatures for your GPU?

BTW...down the road I plan to do the same thing, but getting a GTX 590 + waterblock and another 120 mm + 200 mm radiator. Also how the XSPC radiator/pump combo? Is it really loud? Were you able to fit the tubes fine with the PSU cables sticking out?


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> You Son of a...very nice lady. You went and killed my thunder. I have 180mm rad, 2 180mm fans...I just cant mount them because i ordered the wrong sized screwes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good though, what pump are you using?


XSPC pump/res combo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> Quick question the 180mm fan are you using as an exhaust fan or and intake fan for the radiator?
> If you are using it as an intake fan, how are the temperatures for your GPU?
> BTW...down the road I plan to do the same thing, but getting a GTX 590 + waterblock and another 120 mm + 200 mm radiator. Also how the XSPC radiator/pump combo? Is it really loud? Were you able to fit the tubes fine with the PSU cables sticking out?


The 180mm is intake. I haven't tested for gpu temps yet, will be doing that tomorrow.

Pump/res combo isn't too loud. most likely not noticeable when gaming. This one is a bit louder than my other, but I just toss them in the basement so I don't hear them anyway.

Tubing took a bit to get done as I have large hands and it gets quite tight. I can take more pictures of it tomorrow, but my camera is dead now. I put all my cables through the slot and behind the panel so they do not interfere.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> You Son of a...very nice lady. You went and killed my thunder. I have 180mm rad, 2 180mm fans...I just cant mount them because i ordered the wrong sized screwes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good though, what pump are you using?


+1 and where did you put it?

edit*

So the res and pump are one? Which is mounted in the 5.25 bays.... Interesting.


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> XSPC pump/res combo
> The 180mm is intake. I haven't tested for gpu temps yet, will be doing that tomorrow.
> Pump/res combo isn't too loud. most likely not noticeable when gaming. This one is a bit louder than my other, but I just toss them in the basement so I don't hear them anyway.
> Tubing took a bit to get done as I have large hands and it gets quite tight. I can take more pictures of it tomorrow, but my camera is dead now. I put all my cables through the slot and behind the panel so they do not interfere.


yes more pictures would be good..especially a top down picture of the tubes/res

please see how the temperatures are as you are using this as an intake.

the fitment for the 200 mm rad was good right? its hard to tell your pictures. it was direct bolt onto the 180 mm fan? all screws supplied from the rad?

thanks


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> yes more pictures would be good..especially a top down picture of the tubes/res
> please see how the temperatures are as you are using this as an intake.
> the fitment for the 200 mm rad was good right? its hard to tell your pictures. it was direct bolt onto the 180 mm fan? all screws supplied from the rad?
> thanks


CPU temps don't seem to go above 65C, although I haven't folded in linux yet.. My 570 @930 1.1v hit no higher than 70C during Skyrim, and hit 75C during 3D Mark 11, all while folding on the cpu.


----------



## Avngl

I'm reporting in.

Add me in the club please.

Guys,

Just collected some stuff today











*In Picture:*

Asus Maximus IV Gene-z / GEN3 (For those who are wondering, the X-FI sticker is present. Should get a boost in sound quality with the addition of the sticker )
Noctua NH-D14
TP-LINK Wireless Lite N USB adapter
Corsair Force GT 3 120GB SSD
Leadtek Winfast GTX 580 3GB
SilverStone TJ08-E

*Not Pictured (Already waiting for me at my parent's place):*

Core i5 2500K
2 X 4GB Kingston DDR3 Value Ram
2 X 4GB Kingston DDR3 ECC Server Ram (Salvaged from my previous server, but worked in my P8Z68V mobo)
Samsung F3 1TB HDD
4 X Artic F12 PWM fans (Salvaged from my previous build)

*To Arrive Soon:*

Dell U2412M
Dell U2312HM

I'll be going home this Wednesday and will start building then. I shall post pictures if you guys want. I ordered the monitors today, and since i'm using a different bank to transfer the funds, they'll take 1 - 2 days to process. Then the delivery would take up to 5 days. Just keeping my fingers crossed to get it by the end of this week.

My last day of work (Resigned) is on the 6th of December. I'll be going off to college to continue my Degree studies early next year. I am 22 in case anyone is wondering


----------



## copper

I just realized most of us should be part of the Gene-Z club too. LOL. Post some pictures when it's built ^^^^


----------



## JoshHuman

Here is a top down view of mine.


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Hey TJ08-e owners, quick questions for ya'll.

Anyone tried installing these lovely MNPCTech case feet?

And if not, could anyone be so kind as to explain how the rubber feet are attached? Is there a 1/4" hole by any chance?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoOctavesUp*
> 
> Hey TJ08-e owners, quick questions for ya'll.
> Anyone tried installing these lovely MNPCTech case feet?
> And if not, could anyone be so kind as to explain how the rubber feet are attached? Is there a 1/4" hole by any chance?


The feet are glued in, but it has a screw hole for aftermarket applications. So you are fine to upgrade.


----------



## DaveG

For the .01%
(those of us that don't have Gene-Z's in our TJ-08E's)

Finally found an internal USB 3.0 header card:
http://www.directron.com/ec01.html


----------



## stu.

I've heard rumor that I'll have one of these waiting when I go home for the holidays! I'm excited to be able to finally put a roof over my... Gene-Z... haha.


----------



## alastairb

please can I be added to the list, build my system yesterday in a huge hurry, few things left to do once I have all this coursework in


----------



## Avngl

Add me to the list









Here is my build:







My Force GT hiding in the mount. For the love of god, i just couldn't figure out how to mount the thing properly so i did it that way. It's mounted and fitted but I don't really know if its right. Temps are 37 Celsius for the SSD and 36 Celcius for the HDD.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Force GT hiding in the mount. For the love of god, i just couldn't figure out how to mount the thing properly so i did it that way. It's mounted and fitted but I don't really know if its right. Temps are 37 Celsius for the SSD and 36 Celcius for the HDD.


That looks right. I don't even have a screw holding mine and it doesn't shift either. The only way you can push it all the way in is if you break or bend the tabs on the 3.5 drive dummy plate. I might be doing that later, but I haven't decided. I've also thought of relocating the hard drives behind the mobo, but IDK if cooling will be an issue.


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> That looks right. I don't even have a screw holding mine and it doesn't shift either. The only way you can push it all the way in is if you break or bend the tabs on the 3.5 drive dummy plate. I might be doing that later, but I haven't decided. I've also thought of relocating the hard drives behind the mobo, but IDK if cooling will be an issue.


Thank you. I believe it might run warmer if its going to be located behind the mobo.


----------



## copper

Got bored and decided to bend the tabs a lil bit on the bottom 3.5 inch bay so the hard drive would slide all the way in, so here is the ****** guide for people who are to scared to do anything
















1. The issue is the hard drive over extending as seen in the picture, preventing that ultra flush look.


2. Remove you hard drive and remove the 4 screws on the bottom of the case that are holding the hard drive cage in.


hard drive cage removed


3. locate the 2 tabs and bend them outward towards the side panels of the case.



4. Reassemble and slide your HARD drive ALL THE WAY IN







(Thats what she said har har har







)


Yeah my first mod LOL


----------



## VRFour

I don't know if this has been covered already, but does anyone have pictures of nifty 'hiding' spots for a SSD in the TJ08-E? Like behind the motherboard tray? I was thinking that maybe you could even fit it inside a fan controller in the bottom 5.25" drive bay


----------



## FZMRACERX

i have the ssd behind the mobo and it works find.


----------



## FZMRACERX




----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VRFour*
> 
> I don't know if this has been covered already, but does anyone have pictures of nifty 'hiding' spots for a SSD in the TJ08-E? Like behind the motherboard tray? I was thinking that maybe you could even fit it inside a fan controller in the bottom 5.25" drive bay


look a few pages back and you will see that a few of us have hid the ssd in the bottom 3.5 inch bay, like where I modified the bracket. You are able to fit the hard drive and SSD there. There is enough room behind the mobo as well to fit one, but IDK how you would mount it.


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Got bored and decided to bend the tabs a lil bit on the bottom 3.5 inch bay so the hard drive would slide all the way in, so here is the ****** guide for people who are to scared to do anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The issue is the hard drive over extending as seen in the picture, preventing that ultra flush look.
> 
> 2. Remove you hard drive and remove the 4 screws on the bottom of the case that are holding the hard drive cage in.
> 
> hard drive cage removed
> 
> 3. locate the 2 tabs and bend them outward towards the side panels of the case.
> 
> 
> 4. Reassemble and slide your HARD drive ALL THE WAY IN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Thats what she said har har har
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my first mod LOL


Nice. For now, my case has its side panel shut so no one could see its inner parts. I guess I'll let it be and when I get bored like you, I'd have a go with this


----------



## OhmNom

Hi everyone,

I just received this case yesterday and finished assembling with it. I was wondering if anyone else gets a feint ticking noise from their front 180 mm fan. It's only audible with my ear very close to the case. I hope this isn't an issue, maybe it's just my paranoia kicking in?


----------



## MauiColin

Perhaps the ticking from the fan is a cable being hit? I'm not really sure.

I wanted to post a build using this case to get some feedback on motherboards. Since i don't plant to overclock I'm not sure if i should be posting here? I would appreciate help tho and hope to contribute to this owner's group!

So here goes...

OS: 64bit Windows 7 pro

Case: TJ08e

CPU: Core i5 2400

CPU Cooler:
Needs to allow for use of multiple 3.5" hard drives in the cage. I have two antec 120mm fans from previous build. Potential to use stock cooler until replacement of 3.5" drives. I will be using the hard drive cage regardless so the cooler needs to clear it.

Motherboard: TBD
Needs raid setup.
No plans to overclock gpu, cpu or ram. Never have overclocked. H67?
6x sata hookups
USB 3.0

Ram: 8gb and needs to allow use of the hard drive cage.

Graphics Card - Current: XFX PVT43GNDF3 GeForce 6600GT 128MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16
Graphics Card - Future: 6770 or similar single slot mid range card.

Hard drives - current:
(all are 3.5")
2x 3.5" 10k rpm raptors 36gb in raid 0 for os and programs
1x 3.5" 7.2k rpm 250gb for data storage

Hard drives - future:
(replace all 3.5" with 2.5")
1x 2.5" SSD 60gb or more (to replace raptors) for os and programs
2x 2.5" 7.2k rpm 1tb (to replace 250gb and put in raid 1) OR 3-5x 2.5" 7.2k rpm 500gb or 1tb (to replace 250gb and put in raid 5) (or a NAS?), for data storage

OD: DVD burner (would like to replace with a blue ray at some point)

I plan to get a cabinet for the unused 5.25" bay to store a small wireless usb card and eventually a sdhc reader usb stick. I like that i can move these around easily from machine to machine.

I also would like to reduce vibrations from the hd's and fans by getting the rubber 'screws'. I am also thinking of applying acoustic matting to reduce sound.

Mahalo!


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OhmNom*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I just received this case yesterday and finished assembling with it. I was wondering if anyone else gets a feint ticking noise from their front 180 mm fan. It's only audible with my ear very close to the case. I hope this isn't an issue, maybe it's just my paranoia kicking in?


The case is right next to me, and i barely hear anything. Tried putting my ears real close to the front, and all i hear is the sound of the fan blowing air. I don't hear any ticking. Perhaps the above post is right. Try looking at the fan from the inside and see if any wires are hitting against it.


----------



## OhmNom

There doesn't seem to be a wire obstructing or touching the fan


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MauiColin*
> 
> Perhaps the ticking from the fan is a cable being hit? I'm not really sure.
> I wanted to post a build using this case to get some feedback on motherboards. Since i don't plant to overclock I'm not sure if i should be posting here? I would appreciate help tho and hope to contribute to this owner's group!
> So here goes...
> OS: 64bit Windows 7 pro
> Case: TJ08e
> CPU: Core i5 2400
> CPU Cooler:
> Needs to allow for use of multiple 3.5" hard drives in the cage. I have two antec 120mm fans from previous build. Potential to use stock cooler until replacement of 3.5" drives. I will be using the hard drive cage regardless so the cooler needs to clear it.
> Motherboard: TBD
> Needs raid setup.
> No plans to overclock gpu, cpu or ram. Never have overclocked. H67?
> 6x sata hookups
> USB 3.0
> Ram: 8gb and needs to allow use of the hard drive cage.
> Graphics Card - Current: XFX PVT43GNDF3 GeForce 6600GT 128MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16
> Graphics Card - Future: 6770 or similar single slot mid range card.
> Hard drives - current:
> (all are 3.5")
> 2x 3.5" 10k rpm raptors 36gb in raid 0 for os and programs
> 1x 3.5" 7.2k rpm 250gb for data storage
> Hard drives - future:
> (replace all 3.5" with 2.5")
> 1x 2.5" SSD 60gb or more (to replace raptors) for os and programs
> 2x 2.5" 7.2k rpm 1tb (to replace 250gb and put in raid 1) OR 3-5x 2.5" 7.2k rpm 500gb or 1tb (to replace 250gb and put in raid 5) (or a NAS?), for data storage
> OD: DVD burner (would like to replace with a blue ray at some point)
> I plan to get a cabinet for the unused 5.25" bay to store a small wireless usb card and eventually a sdhc reader usb stick. I like that i can move these around easily from machine to machine.
> I also would like to reduce vibrations from the hd's and fans by getting the rubber 'screws'. I am also thinking of applying acoustic matting to reduce sound.
> Mahalo!


you got alot of work for me this time:
Cooler:: One of those all in one water cooled units would work fine for non OC (or even light OC). Are you looking for silent computing? Because there are soo many options with coolers.
The max height of coolers is 165mm, you will want one that does not have a spilt heatsink, and one that can be used as a pull fan or a push fan. Look at what others have done on here and decide what route you should go, several have done that.

The max memory dimm height for full hdd compliment is 54mm, any larger you will hit the drives.

The most sata 3 ports I have seen on a mATX is 4, which is by gigabyte. Link so you will be waiting until Ivy is released before you see are jump on sata 3 ports...killing us.

The acoustic matting should drop a couple dB off, for the raptors those rubber ones might make a difference, but for 72k I dont think it will make a big difference IMHO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OhmNom*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I just received this case yesterday and finished assembling with it. I was wondering if anyone else gets a feint ticking noise from their front 180 mm fan. It's only audible with my ear very close to the case. I hope this isn't an issue, maybe it's just my paranoia kicking in?


You can try switching the fan to a different 3 pin connector (if wired though the motherboard) and see if that makes a difference. Otherwise you can request a replacement from silverstone, but you will have to take the case apart to get the new one in, but you can rotate the new one and make it look better.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MauiColin*
> 
> Motherboard: TBD
> Needs raid setup.
> No plans to overclock gpu, cpu or ram. Never have overclocked. H67?
> 6x sata hookups
> USB 3.0
> ............
> I also would like to reduce vibrations from the hd's and fans by getting the rubber 'screws'. I am also thinking of applying acoustic matting to reduce sound.


USB 3.0 internal header + mATX board +1155 socket (or any other socket for that matter) = few choices, maybe only the Asus Gene-Z or Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3.

The hard drive cage is already lined with a dense foam that helps keep the noise to a minimum - maybe try it stock first before searching for special screws.


----------



## Avngl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OhmNom*
> 
> There doesn't seem to be a wire obstructing or touching the fan


Look at the fan while its spinning. Is it twitching when you hear the click?


----------



## OhmNom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avngl*
> 
> Look at the fan while its spinning. Is it twitching when you hear the click?


No, the fan is spinning constantly. The clicking noise naturally becomes louder as I increase the fan speed.

I finally have some time to dissemble it, let's see if I can find anything.


----------



## OhmNom

I took out the fan and powered it up. Upon closer inspection, the clicking noise is definitely from the fan and not my other components thankfully. The blades are spinning evenly and smoothly, not wriggling as I thought it would be. With the fan out, the noise sounds as if something may be loose somewhere. I had high hopes for this case, but this fan is irritating me. I'll contact Silverstone and hopefully get a replacement from them.

If there are other suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## lamuerte

Hi all,

I just had my TJ08E arrive, I also ordered a 1 Kingston SV200 128GB SSD to go with it - now in trying to install the thing, can someone tell me if the SSD is really supposed to be attached straight onto the metal casing? Looks like recipe for disaster to me?


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoshHuman*
> 
> Here is a top down view of mine.


for the first time seems like modular psu will not work with this reservoir/pump combo .... it be a super tight fit though...

i can see 90 degree angle connectors will able to allow modular psu.


----------



## JoshHuman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> for the first time seems like modular psu will not work with this reservoir/pump combo .... it be a super tight fit though...
> i can see 90 degree angle connectors will able to allow modular psu.


There would be plenty of space had I used 45's, 90's would reduce flow too much.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc




----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamuerte*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I just had my TJ08E arrive, I also ordered a 1 Kingston SV200 128GB SSD to go with it - now in trying to install the thing, can someone tell me if the SSD is really supposed to be attached straight onto the metal casing? Looks like recipe for disaster to me?


Why? The SSD itself is just a circuit board in a metal case.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamuerte*
> 
> Hi all,
> I just had my TJ08E arrive, I also ordered a 1 Kingston SV200 128GB SSD to go with it - now in trying to install the thing, can someone tell me if the SSD is really supposed to be attached straight onto the metal casing? Looks like recipe for disaster to me?


SSD's can be mounted just about anywhere!







If you look around the various build logs on OCN you'll see them mounted behind m/b trays, next to PSU's, in the 5.25" bay and all over the place!










BTW welcome to OCN!


----------



## johnnyw

Just got mine few days ago







Will post better pics later.


----------



## lamuerte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> Why? The SSD itself is just a circuit board in a metal case.


Because of my complete lack of knowledge on the subject









Thanks Solsamurai


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lamuerte*
> 
> Because of my complete lack of knowledge on the subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Solsamurai


I love this post! lol


----------



## radeon962

Wanted to report back on the Phobya G-18 Silent 180mm fan. Arrived today and just got finished installing a little while ago.

Replacing the 180mm fan requires that you take off both sides, the top cover, front cover, HDD cage and then remove the 4 screws holding the fan and the 2 screws holding the switch. The Phobya is 25mm wide so it adds a little extra room between the fan and the HDD cage.

When they say silent they mean it or damn close. You can hear it if you put your head by the case, but I have the case on a rack down below so about 3' from the bottom of the case to where my head is and it really is just a gentle hum now.

I had an issue getting the AP181 to start up on low with my Gigabyte mobo SYS_FAN header, but the Phobya starts right up and is near silent as it is only spinning around 400-450 rpm. Top level is 700 rpm. Huge improvement over the AP181. Temp's running Prime 95 just got a little over 50º C, so cooling just fine with the Phobya and Scythe PWM on the CPU cooler.

Really, really impressed with this fan and changes the acoustics of the case immensely.

The number of screws (and the number of very small screws) that are required to swap out the fan is ridiculous though. Not sure why they did not use tabs like other cases to pop on the front cover as the little screws are very easy to strip so take your time removing them.


----------



## decapitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> Wanted to report back on the Phobya G-18 Silent 180mm fan. Arrived today and just got finished installing a little while ago.
> Replacing the 180mm fan requires that you take off both sides, the top cover, front cover, HDD cage and then remove the 4 screws holding the fan and the 2 screws holding the switch. The Phobya is 25mm wide so it adds a little extra room between the fan and the HDD cage.
> When they say silent they mean it or damn close. You can hear it if you put your head by the case, but I have the case on a rack down below so about 3' from the bottom of the case to where my head is and it really is just a gentle hum now.
> I had an issue getting the AP181 to start up on low with my Gigabyte mobo SYS_FAN header, but the Phobya starts right up and is near silent as it is only spinning around 400-450 rpm. Top level is 700 rpm. Huge improvement over the AP181. Temp's running Prime 95 just got a little over 50º C, so cooling just fine with the Phobya and Scythe PWM on the CPU cooler.
> Really, really impressed with this fan and changes the acoustics of the case immensely.
> The number of screws (and the number of very small screws) that are required to swap out the fan is ridiculous though. Not sure why they did not use tabs like other cases to pop on the front cover as the little screws are very easy to strip so take your time removing them.


Thanks for that update. I just put a fan controller in my case hoping that the AP181 would be OK on very low fan speed, but there is an unpleasant shuffling/whirring/something noise. I may get the same fan as you.


----------



## samdup

Hello, I joined this board for feedback on a TJ08-E build in Australia. I'll be sure to post pics when I'm done making it this week!

This build for a combination of reliability, occasional BF3/SC2 gaming, silence and cost (although I have already chosen to pay for premium mobo, PSU for reliability). No overclocking. Any comments on the uncertain or other components would be appreciated.

The two components I'm uncertain about are the cooler and the graphics card. I opted for the ASUS 1GB 6870 for reliability and quiet idle, but I'm not sure if it will fit as its 279 mm x 127 mm. I have read max is 336 mm...

The Contac 29 cooler is fairly large, and I've listed it at this stage as I currently have one spare with a nexus fan. It's a pretty good cooler on standard boards. The dimensions are 120 x 50 x 159 mm and it weighs 558gs. I read that the max cooler height for the board is 165mm. I can't really visualise if the width of this cooler will be problem. Will this cooler fit? Is using it crazy or awesome?
If it's crazy what would you recommend?

Full specs
Video card: ASUS 1GB 6870
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
Cooler: Contac 29 ?!?!
CPU Intel Core i5 2500
SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 128GB
PSU Seasonic X-560 80Plus Gold 560W
ODD: Samsung SH-222AB SATA DVDRW
RAM Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 low profile
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX
HDDs 2x old SATA 640gbs, RAID 1


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samdup*
> 
> The two components I'm uncertain about are the cooler and the graphics card. I opted for the ASUS 1GB 6870 for reliability and quiet idle, but I'm not sure if it will fit as its 279 mm x 127 mm. I have read max is 336 mm...


That graphics card will easily fit. I did just measure my case and 13.25"/336mm is indeed about the the max.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> Wanted to report back on the Phobya G-18 Silent 180mm fan. Arrived today and just got finished installing a little while ago.
> Replacing the 180mm fan requires that you take off both sides, the top cover, front cover, HDD cage and then remove the 4 screws holding the fan and the 2 screws holding the switch. The Phobya is 25mm wide so it adds a little extra room between the fan and the HDD cage.
> When they say silent they mean it or damn close. You can hear it if you put your head by the case, but I have the case on a rack down below so about 3' from the bottom of the case to where my head is and it really is just a gentle hum now.
> I had an issue getting the AP181 to start up on low with my Gigabyte mobo SYS_FAN header, but the Phobya starts right up and is near silent as it is only spinning around 400-450 rpm. Top level is 700 rpm. Huge improvement over the AP181. Temp's running Prime 95 just got a little over 50º C, so cooling just fine with the Phobya and Scythe PWM on the CPU cooler.
> Really, really impressed with this fan and changes the acoustics of the case immensely.
> The number of screws (and the number of very small screws) that are required to swap out the fan is ridiculous though. Not sure why they did not use tabs like other cases to pop on the front cover as the little screws are very easy to strip so take your time removing them.


This is awesome to know.
Guess I'll be buying a fan soon!

I want in the club too!
Here is my entry. (Notice the zip ties holding the middle fan on the HSF. The Noctua damnear touches the bottom and I couldn't get the fan to clip back on.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> Wanted to report back on the Phobya G-18 Silent 180mm fan. Arrived today and just got finished installing a little while ago.
> The Phobya is 25mm wide so it adds a little extra room between the fan and the HDD cage.
> When they say silent they mean it or damn close. You can hear it if you put your head by the case, but I have the case on a rack down below so about 3' from the bottom of the case to where my head is and it really is just a gentle hum now.
> .


I wish I read this before I ordered my second silverstone 180. I wish I could replace my 2, then I can fit water cooled 590's insted of water cooled 580's. I guess i could just order them and have 2 silverstone 180's laying around...


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz(TM)*


That is the most air cooling I've seen in this case yet.....LOL:thumb:


----------



## squishysquishy

Hey all, I just got my rig half way finished and booting.

Rocking:
Asus Gene-Z (of course)
Core i7-2700K (got it brand new for 120 USD, ^___^ )
2x8gb=16GB RipJaws X Series 1600MHz
Corsair H80 Water cooler
replaced fans with Noctua 120's (damn quiet)
Rosewill Lightning 1300W
LG BR-D Drive
Silverstone noise isolating foam
Seagate 60GB 2.5in hard drive (My only spare drivel; out of my PS3...stop laughing, I am being serious)

Ordered::
Intel 510 series 120GB SSD

First, Hard drive prices suck. It makes me very sad. I was going to RAID this one, but I dont have 500 dollars to blow on drives. But, I have been looking for an excuse to rock a SSD for awhile anyway.

Second, Thank god that the Gene-z can use the onboard chipset. Because I have no dedi videocards yet








2 pay checks away from water cooled 580's SLI

On the note of the Gene-z, It took me 7 hard reboots (unplugging my PC) to get the memory to lock in under XMP in the BIOS...did anyone else have that issue? Or does it not like 2x8gb 1600MHz memory? I would really not want to upgrade to 32gb if it is going to fight with me lol.

I converted from a cooler master HAF932 which was damn quiet. To this and I only hear a low hum, which puts me to sleep.
Once I get my 580's, SSD I will post pics.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Love this case!


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz(TM)*
> 
> This is awesome to know.
> Guess I'll be buying a fan soon!
> I want in the club too!
> Here is my entry. (Notice the zip ties holding the middle fan on the HSF. The Noctua damnear touches the bottom and I couldn't get the fan to clip back on.


you couldn't make the middle fan be the case rear fan, and the rear 120mm fan be the middle fan? it seems that 120mm fans fit in the middle?

Also how are the CF gpu temperatures?


----------



## zelly

New to this site, but had to register when I found this great thread

After searching for a nice and elegant small case for high end components, I think I've finally found the case I'm looking for My current setup my lil bro will get, so I'm looking for new components. Think I'll go with the i5-2500k again, and get the maximus iv gene-z board for this case. The rest I'll figure out later. But I have a couple of questions about the cooling and noise. The cooler I have now is a CoolIT Vantage ALC watercooling-kit. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it or just let my brother have it and then buy another one. I can get a Swiftech Polaris 120 really cheap, and It's just slightly below the NH-D14 in performance. Dimensions Check the design data tab for info about airflow. Will this cooler do in the case? Also I have an un-opened Silverstone airpenetrator 120mm fan. I can use that as an outtake fan to improve airflow right?

I'm hoping for answers, really want this case Oh and im using crucial ballistix memory which is low profiled


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> New to this site, but had to register when I found this great thread
> 
> After searching for a nice and elegant small case for high end components, I think I've finally found the case I'm looking for My current setup my lil bro will get, so I'm looking for new components. Think I'll go with the i5-2500k again, and get the maximus iv gene-z board for this case. The rest I'll figure out later. But I have a couple of questions about the cooling and noise. The cooler I have now is a CoolIT Vantage ALC watercooling-kit. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it or just let my brother have it and then buy another one. I can get a Swiftech Polaris 120 really cheap, and It's just slightly below the NH-D14 in performance. Dimensions Check the design data tab for info about airflow. Will this cooler do in the case? Also I have an un-opened Silverstone airpenetrator 120mm fan. I can use that as an outtake fan to improve airflow right?
> 
> I'm hoping for answers, really want this case Oh and im using crucial ballistix memory which is low profiled


If your looking for the best CPU cooler in this case you'd be best to go with the new Maingear 180mm cooler. Can't remember the exact name though!

Although it will put hot or warm air into the case so I'm not sure how it will affect your other components temps.

Thanks for the props on the thread. Looking forward to your build man!


----------



## zelly

Maingear isnt in retail in the norwegian webshops I was just asking about the general aircooled cpu vs watercooling kit in this case. If watercooling is better I'll keep the coolIT, if aircooling is okay, I'll get the swiftech


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Maingear isnt in retail in the norwegian webshops I was just asking about the general aircooled cpu vs watercooling kit in this case. If watercooling is better I'll keep the coolIT, if aircooling is okay, I'll get the swiftech


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> New to this site, but had to register when I found this great thread
> After searching for a nice and elegant small case for high end components, I think I've finally found the case I'm looking for My current setup my lil bro will get, so I'm looking for new components. Think I'll go with the i5-2500k again, and get the maximus iv gene-z board for this case. The rest I'll figure out later. But I have a couple of questions about the cooling and noise. The cooler I have now is a CoolIT Vantage ALC watercooling-kit. Not sure if I'm gonna keep it or just let my brother have it and then buy another one. I can get a Swiftech Polaris 120 really cheap, and It's just slightly below the NH-D14 in performance. Dimensions Check the design data tab for info about airflow. Will this cooler do in the case? Also I have an un-opened Silverstone airpenetrator 120mm fan. I can use that as an outtake fan to improve airflow right?
> I'm hoping for answers, really want this case Oh and im using crucial ballistix memory which is low profiled


I'm using the Coolit ECO ALC, and it works awesome. I don't know how the vantage compares, but if you look in my profile you can see it on my build. Actually most of the parts you mentioned are in my build so check it out in general.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeHouseMsc*
> 
> 
> Love this case!


lol is that another fan for your gpu?


----------



## zelly

I'm guessing they're pretty similar in performance. Think my brother want it because it's his first desktop pc and want it to look as "cool" as possible So I'll just go with the swiftech aircooling I guess. But I'm really clueless when it comes to airflow and what I can do to improve it. I know people turn their aircooling to the side and some that turns the power supply the other side. But I don't know what will be the best in this case.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Maingear isnt in retail in the norwegian webshops I was just asking about the general aircooled cpu vs watercooling kit in this case. If watercooling is better I'll keep the coolIT, if aircooling is okay, I'll get the swiftech


I think its more of an email them thing because its one of there OEM products they use in their custom PC's.

But! If your looking for air cooling vs pre made WC.

It comes down to size/performance. The kits are all pretty much all similar with the same fans except ones with bigger rads. In the TJ I'd suggest a H80 or equivalent for max performance in small size case such as this. The D14 does fit but its only marginally cooler.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> lol is that another fan for your gpu?


Yep, it gets to hot with my overclock,and i dont want to run the front fan on high.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> you couldn't make the middle fan be the case rear fan, and the rear 120mm fan be the middle fan? it seems that 120mm fans fit in the middle?
> Also how are the CF gpu temperatures?


It wouldn't have mattered because the heatsink is less than a finger width from touching the bottom of the case. I can't get under it to clip the mounting clip to the side of the heatsink, whether it be the 120 or the 140. Also the 140 wouldn't fit as the exhaust because it would hit the side of the case. At 1300 RPM, the zip ties are just fine =D.

The temps on the GPUs are both ~ 45c idle, ~70c load, but I'm using Afterburner with a fan profile. At idle, 30% fan speed. At load, linear scaling from 55c (55%) and up.
CPU Temps = 39c idle, 69-71c load @ 4.2GHz (i7 970).


----------



## johnnyw

Does anyone find that front fan (air penetrator) to be awfully loud even at "low" setting? Its easily the noisies part on my build at idle


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Does anyone find that front fan (air penetrator) to be awfully loud even at "low" setting? Its easily the noisies part on my build at idle


Yup, its really the only thing bad imo, there are some that have changed it. I just undervolt it to 600rpm where i find it acceptable.


----------



## johnnyw

I cant really find any other 180mm fans here in finland than just silverstone ones so i guess undervolting is only choice. I find it bit weird how loud it is, i had silverstone FT02 in past and it had same fans and those werent this loud at low.

How did you undervolted it? Do you have some adapter/fan controller or did you do it at bios/uefi?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I cant really find any other 180mm fans here in finland than just silverstone ones so i guess undervolting is only choice. I find it bit weird how loud it is, i had silverstone FT02 in past and it had same fans and those werent this loud at low.
> How did you undervolted it? Do you have some adapter/fan controller or did you do it at bios/uefi?


I'm guessing you haven't looked to much into this thread, but there is 1 replacement which is silent. It's called the phobya 180mm fan.

Here is a link.
Phobya Fan


----------



## johnnyw

I have watched that but is not sold in Finland. Ordering one fan from lets say from germany would be far too expensive as postal costs would be double the price that fan costs.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> How did you undervolted it? Do you have some adapter/fan controller or did you do it at bios/uefi?


I just added a Zalman Fan For Case Fanmate-2 Fan Speed, you can place it where ever you want, i used the double sided tape that i comes with and sticked it to the back of the case where the PSU is located since there is a opening there and i dont need to be moving the speed of it, so it stays hidden.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> I have watched that but is not sold in Finland. Ordering one fan from lets say from germany would be far too expensive as postal costs would be double the price that fan costs.


well........ Don't worry about fans. You should be out rally racing, you're from Finland. Your born to be racing lol.


----------



## XBarbarian

Greetings!

Like many in this thread, found this site and thread while searching reviews on the Silver Stone. Great stuff! Appreciate all the pics!

Everything is ordered, just waiting for arrivals and build! Super stoked!

Haven't upgraded in like 5 years! Current rig is 680i / q6700 / Ultima 90 Air for cpu / and atm, a GTS 250 I picked up cheap when that debacle with the Nvidia drivers burned out my GTX 8800









Full specs I've ordered:

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus IV Gene-Z
Cooler: Corsair H80
CPU Intel Core i7 2600K
SSD: Crucial M4 SSD 256GB
PSU Seasonic X-760 80Plus Gold 760W Modular
ODD: ASUS 24X DVD Burner Sata
RAM CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX
GPU: temporarily going to re use the GTS 250, and save a bit more, see if next Gens are soon.. the GTS 250 runs BF3 medium at 1080p now fine.. its currently bottle necked by the cpu I run actually..

Again, very stoked.. significant upgrades.. first SSD, 680i -> i7, first flyer into a h20 cooling..... pretty excited about it all! And this case looks perfect!

Thanks to all who have contributed to this thread! Very educational about this marvelous case, and most of the components I chose.


----------



## johnnyw

Tidied build a bit. Well basicly just removed hdd cage and re routed some cables















And finally picture of "whole set"


----------



## copper

^^^ looks cleaner. I just recently took apart my front panel so I could rotate the fan and tuck the wires better. You might want to give that a try too.


----------



## johnnyw

Ye i actually thought about doing that but you need to rip whole case to parts just to get it out so didint bother. Another reason is that front panel wires will still be there so it really wont make that much difference to looks. Seriously need to get some fan controller for that front AP, that noise is making me nuts. Also have to paint optical drive someday as it looks pretty ugly with that grey color.


----------



## XBarbarian

Hey guys...

so..mine is incoming, ordered, to be delivered this Tuesday...

I'm thinking.. as its still on the way..and I haven't actually put anything together yet... wonder if I should just go ahead and order a Phobya 180 now..so..I can install it before anything else..thereby saving me time? Seems like most think the stock fan is too loud... or doesnt function properly on low?


----------



## Ragsters

Anyone have any pics of this bad boy powder coated?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

No one has sleeved cables or extensions !?


----------



## copper

Well the hall of fame has his rewired with red, which is sexy as all hell. I was thinking about sleeving mine in the future when I can afford to do water cooling.


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyw*
> 
> Ye i actually thought about doing that but you need to rip whole case to parts just to get it out so didint bother. Another reason is that front panel wires will still be there so it really wont make that much difference to looks. *Seriously need to get some fan controller for that front AP, that noise is making me nuts.*Also have to paint optical drive someday as it looks pretty ugly with that grey color.


I went ahead and ordered a Phobya 180 due to everything Ive read about the fan noise..

but over on [H] found these posts... may not be neccessary to get a controller or replace the fan:
Quote:


> Mosher
> Status:
> On my Maximus Gene, I put the AP 181 on a fan header, set it to high, and used the fan control software to turn it down. Now it's really quiet. If you have a seperate fan controller you could do the same thing. Very happy with it.
> I'm using the software in the ASUS AI Suite, Fan Xpert is what it is called. It gives you a Low / Med / High setting to auto adjust the fan speeds depending on temps as you see fit. It can be downloaded from ASUS's website or installed from the CD.
> 
> Now just off the top of my head, I am guessing it's probably doing around 600rpm, the settings allow you to take chassis fans down to 40% if I recall.


LINK


----------



## tmaven

paracords on the way from usa


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> No one has sleeved cables or extensions !?


I needed an extension for the 8pin power because my PSU cable was short.

I bought nothing special, just a black extension. Maybe when I get Videocards i will sleeve the PCI-E connectors, SATA power, and 24pin power. We will see.


----------



## XBarbarian

Love this case! completed the building of it last night, pics shortly. need to finalize some cable mgmt, etc, but very happy with the case / rig Ive built!


----------



## XBarbarian

more cable mgmt needed..and still havent had time to sit and start OC..but so far..


----------



## Gorre

I have a quick question. Does this case fit a Noctua D14 ?


----------



## alastairb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorre*
> 
> I have a quick question. Does this case fit a Noctua D14 ?


look at the first page where it lists compatible coolers! - http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/100_20#post_14373577


----------



## squishysquishy

Hello all. This is a sneak peak of my finished build. I just ordered my videocards today, and I will order my water blocks next week.

But this is what I have done thus far:


The 9800GTX+ is going to be replaced by 2 EVGA 590's, with Koolance liquid cooling blocks (nickle plated copper). Still looking for input on a pump, anyone have any ideas let me know.

I am receiving today, 2x1.5tb WD Caviar blacks for raid 1, moving my 2tb caviar green for my data drive, and I have a 90gb Vertex 3 SSD (60gb cache, 30gb server host)

There is BARELY any room behind the hdd rack, I have 3mm clearance on my ripjawsX memory, and I had to bend the USB 3.0 cable to a high degree. It is currently resting against the hard drive cage.


----------



## XBarbarian

nice Crackheadkid.. man you really stuffed that thing!!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> nice Crackheadkid.. man you really stuffed that thing!!


Ya aint seen nothing yet. ^__^

I am only over budget by about 900bucks *shruggs* you only live once. I am really concerned about how much I have bent the tubing for the H80 I am going to zip tie the turns wider so that they dont kink. I just hate waiting for UPS guy, such a pain.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorre*
> 
> I have a quick question. Does this case fit a Noctua D14 ?


Please see http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/600#post_15917239


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Hello all. This is a sneak peak of my finished build. I just ordered my videocards today, and I will order my water blocks next week.
> But this is what I have done thus far:
> 
> The 9800GTX+ is going to be replaced by 2 EVGA 590's, with Koolance liquid cooling blocks (nickle plated copper). Still looking for input on a pump, anyone have any ideas let me know.
> I am receiving today, 2x1.5tb WD Caviar blacks for raid 1, moving my 2tb caviar green for my data drive, and I have a 90gb Vertex 3 SSD (60gb cache, 30gb server host)
> There is BARELY any room behind the hdd rack, I have 3mm clearance on my ripjawsX memory, and I had to bend the USB 3.0 cable to a high degree. It is currently resting against the hard drive cage.


LOL you kept the hard drive cage and relocated it...... That is stuffed, but I really can't wait to see what 2 GTX590's will look like. Those cards are massive! You deserve a ridiculously modded award.


----------



## Gorre

Thank you,

I have a question.. I currently have the Antec p180 mini would it be a worthwhile upgrade to go TJ08-E or wait for p280 mini ?


----------



## squishysquishy

Well guys. I have bad news. This wont be finished for 2-3 more weeks. UPS left my package of harddrives, SSD, and cables on my front porch...and someone stole it. Funny thing was, I have been home on the couch waiting all day for this package to come. He didnt even ring my door bell...Merry Christmas <3 UPS

UPS submitted a report for me tonight, but I wont know what they are doing till much later. My 590's are shipped (via UPS) -__- I should have them next tuesday. 1500 in videocards are going to be left on my front porch...I am going to buy a box mail box for my house.

Gorre:
You are asking a bunch of people who obviously love this case, if it is worth using. lol. But rather than leaving you with a 'just buy it, its awesome' post. Let me explain why I love it.

For its size, you can fit ANYTHING in here.
I have room for 2 590's which are 11in long video cards, and that is with 2 25mm thick fans and a 35mm radiator.
putting in 3 3.5in hard drives, and a 2.5in SSD.
you can fit any low profile memory in there. Gskill ripjawsX being my preference.
I crammed a 1300W PSU into it with a little modification.
There is nothing covering your 5.25 bays. I hate all front panel doors, they are an inconvenience and stupid.
the 180mm fan is quiet on low setting, but you can buy a phobia 180mm fan and they are silent.
the corsair H80 fits so perfectly the clearance is amazingly close.
because of the width of the case, it sits very solid. And mine is very top heavy so it needed that width.


----------



## radeon962

I have both. The Mini p180 is bigger and quieter especially if you are running hotter components. I needed a smaller case to fit in a smaller area and the TJ08-E was perfect for that. The Mini P180 is used for a gaming machine where I am not pressed for space to place the case so it is perfect for that.

Determine what the requirements are for your build and start from there and look at what size area the case will be going. One issue I had with the Mini P180 in the location where the TJ08-E is now is that there was not enough space above so the top fan was not getting enough air so I was overheating the system. The TJ08-E was the perfect size for the computer desk in the room so I swapped them out and then moved my SG05 build into the Mini P180.


----------



## Gorre

Thanks for the great information... I think I will go with it in the new year. Thanks again.


----------



## GAMERIG

I picked it up from fry store, Not online.



I actually wanted upgrade from SUGO SG02 to this (second case), give more space for air and cool. So I will sell SUGO SG02 sooner!


----------



## XBarbarian

omg Crackheadkid--- d00d..Im so sorry man! that really sux!

ya.. freakin ups, heck fedex with their tossing monitors.. you name the service and in general..personal integrity is gone.. people..suck.


----------



## copper

^^^^ I've found that FedEx varies a lot depending on where you live. That goes for all shipping services. When I use to own my company I remeber people saying to only ship it with certain carriers bc other companies would deliver damages products almost 100% of the time. Sucks that happens.


----------



## GAMERIG




----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> omg Crackheadkid--- d00d..Im so sorry man! that really sux!
> ya.. freakin ups, heck fedex with their tossing monitors.. you name the service and in general..personal integrity is gone.. people..suck.


It is a Christmas miracle.

They delivered it to someone with the same last name, and similar address (apparently my UPS guy whom I had a understanding with was sick, he knows better than to leave my stuff on the porch).

But this nice young kid delivered my package to me today. Gave him a 50 dollar bill for doing the right thing.

UPS is going to re-emberse me for that 50piece...one way or another lol


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> It is a Christmas miracle.
> They delivered it to someone with the same last name, and similar address (apparently my UPS guy whom I had a understanding with was sick, he knows better than to leave my stuff on the porch).
> But this nice young kid delivered my package to me today. Gave him a 50 dollar bill for doing the right thing.
> UPS is going to re-emberse me for that 50piece...one way or another lol


Nice.... Did you get the GPU's yet?


----------



## XBarbarian

wow! That is truly is a delightful turn of events crackheadkid! w00t!

And good for you for understanding that act by him deserved reward.. all too often folks seem to forget to tip stuff like that.

well played, Sir


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Nice.... Did you get the GPU's yet?


I should have them Tuesday, I cant order the water blocks till payday on Thursday. So that will have to wait.

But, I will post pictures of the unboxing and them installed with the air coolers. That way you all can see the clearance that I made for it ^__^.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> wow! That is truly is a delightful turn of events crackheadkid! w00t!
> And good for you for understanding that act by him deserved reward.. all too often folks seem to forget to tip stuff like that.
> well played, Sir


Thank you, I always make an attempt to do the right thing by people (which is why I recalled my ticket for full refund). But he did deserve that, people don't do the right thing anymore.


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Here's my baby:









Apologies for the crappy photography!


----------



## Gorre

Amazing job...I hope mine looks half as good as that when it is completed.


----------



## poot1234

Here's mine, quickly put together. Mod will be coming soon and I will be sleeving the wires.


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Nicely done, welcome to the club! What mod/s do you plan on doing?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Very sexy


----------



## GAMERIG

Dudes/ Chics, I actually didn't know that SliverStone selling PS07 case is the similar version interior of TJ08-E. No one tell me about SS has another (PS07) mATX case is the same interior of TJ08E case.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poot1234*
> 
> 
> Here's mine, quickly put together. Mod will be coming soon and I will be sleeving the wires.


Nice setup, poot1234.


----------



## motokill36

Odder mine boxing Day so looking forward too getting this case


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoOctavesUp*
> 
> Here's my baby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for the crappy photography!


That sleeving is freaking HOT, where did you find those? More importantly, does it come in green?


----------



## XBarbarian

p00t, twooctavesup..

both..awesome work ya'll!

welcome


----------



## poot1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoOctavesUp*
> 
> Nicely done, welcome to the club! What mod/s do you plan on doing?


Going to silence it up a bit, sleeve it with black/white/red paracord, and add a murderbox style illuminated false floor. Should hopefully look clean


----------



## Conte Vlad

Hi
Since yesterday I finally this case. I have not finished assembling the computer and it will be pretty quiet and not a PC for gaming.

I installed an SSD in a position dedicated to the FDD, and I wanted to know if you can take advantage of the bay front 3.5 "anyway.
The external front I do not particularly like because it creates a difference with the aesthetics of homes around the front ...

What can I put? We'll be considering the presence of the ssd?








thanks


----------



## TwoOctavesUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> That sleeving is freaking HOT, where did you find those? More importantly, does it come in green?


Sleeving by Lutro0, I can't say enough good things about his work. Pretty sure it comes in green, too. Maybe a wee pricey, but worth every penny, IMO.


----------



## squishysquishy

Hello all, Pics of GTX590 SLI in this little beauty. Ignore the horrible picture quality, bad lighting + no sunlight = crappy picture.



Now if you can believe it, my temps on the bottom card were horrible. So I am only using one until I WC everything. But I had to remove the hdd rack to get to the release button on the bottom card, then had to hold the bottom one down so I can hit the pci release on the top card. It is very crampt in there....

Also, for those who dont buy evga cards, they have a 90 day (from date of purchase) set up program. So say for instance, the GTX790 (or 690) comes out by early march, I pay the difference in price and get to upgrade from these babies. Plus, lifetime warranty even if i watercool which is awesome.

But a single 590 idles 43C and max load 75C, which really isnt that bad (Fan on auto) ^__^


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> AFTER


no worry about your crappy pic. but Congrats, amazing GPU setup in the small rig as tight!


----------



## XBarbarian

Crackheadkid... your a madcap! LOL..AWESOME man!









I bought a gtx580 yesterday..hope to get it tomorrow.. w00t..to upgrade my reused gts250...









Im also thinking about some sort of fan config for additional venting case heat.... its the MSI Artic frozr , and for the most part, its heat will stay in the case... thinking like like maybe building something with a 40mm or two to fit in the top unused PCI slots...

or maybe this can be mounted on a PCI slot? or the small grate area to the right of the pci slots? Silverstone funky fan


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Hello all, Pics of GTX590 SLI in this little beauty. Ignore the horrible picture quality, bad lighting + no sunlight = crappy picture.
> 
> Now if you can believe it, my temps on the bottom card were horrible. So I am only using one until I WC everything. But I had to remove the hdd rack to get to the release button on the bottom card, then had to hold the bottom one down so I can hit the pci release on the top card. It is very crampt in there....
> Also, for those who dont buy evga cards, they have a 90 day (from date of purchase) set up program. So say for instance, the GTX790 (or 690) comes out by early march, I pay the difference in price and get to upgrade from these babies. Plus, lifetime warranty even if i watercool which is awesome.
> But a single 590 idles 43C and max load 75C, which really isnt that bad (Fan on auto) ^__^


Yeah dude..... With a setup like that air will do nothing. There is no where for air to go, but jesus that is sexy hardware lol.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Hello all, Pics of GTX590 SLI in this little beauty. Ignore the horrible picture quality, bad lighting + no sunlight = crappy picture.
> 
> Now if you can believe it, my temps on the bottom card were horrible. So I am only using one until I WC everything. But I had to remove the hdd rack to get to the release button on the bottom card, then had to hold the bottom one down so I can hit the pci release on the top card. It is very crampt in there....
> Also, for those who dont buy evga cards, they have a 90 day (from date of purchase) set up program. So say for instance, the GTX790 (or 690) comes out by early march, I pay the difference in price and get to upgrade from these babies. Plus, lifetime warranty even if i watercool which is awesome.
> But a single 590 idles 43C and max load 75C, which really isnt that bad (Fan on auto) ^__^


just an observation, maybe you should put a 1/4 inch tall none conductive foam tape near the power plugs of the bottom gpu to jack up the top gpu? will provide slightly better air cooling for the bottom card and the top card wouldn't look like it's sagging alittle.

still amazing to see how much horsepower can be stuffed into a tiny case like that


----------



## GAMERIG

poot1234 & CrackHeadKid , I would like let you guys know, your video cards sli get too hot, then the GPU case cover itself will melt a little bit without predictable. that's what happened to my sli gpu. no big deal..


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> just an observation, maybe you should put a 1/4 inch tall none conductive foam tape near the power plugs of the bottom gpu to jack up the top gpu? will provide slightly better air cooling for the bottom card and the top card wouldn't look like it's sagging alittle.
> still amazing to see how much horsepower can be stuffed into a tiny case like that


Since I put noise dampening foam on the bottom of the case the HDD rack is higher than it was originally. Which caused the GPU support mount on the top of the cage to push the bottom card up more than it would normally. So I put an insulated foam pad where that support thing would be normally (came in the box with the case). That is why the top car appears to be sagging. To be honest, the backplate on the cards is so rigid that they hold themselves up without any of wear and tear on the pci port. but that simple mod made it much better. I am going to 'hang' a 120mm fan in the middle of the cards and force feed them air...the trouble is getting that fan connected to the motherboard...I cant even see the motherboard anymore.

But I am going to use your suggestion plus the 120mm fan to see how the temps look. Sigh back to modding.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> Crackheadkid... your a madcap! LOL..AWESOME man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a gtx580 yesterday..hope to get it tomorrow.. w00t..to upgrade my reused gts250...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also thinking about some sort of fan config for additional venting case heat.... its the MSI Artic frozr , and for the most part, its heat will stay in the case... thinking like like maybe building something with a 40mm or two to fit in the top unused PCI slots...
> or maybe this can be mounted on a PCI slot? or the small grate area to the right of the pci slots? Silverstone funky fan


If you are using the stock 180mm air penetrator fan...you should not be worried about heat. That plus a 120 is recommended for a 'mid range system' according to silverstone.

I have slower 180mm fans in mine (25cm thick rather than 35cm thick so i can fit my 11in GPUs) 700rpm rather than 1100rpm, that they still push air through all the vents in my case, and that was even before I used up all the expansion bays with videocards.

*I recommend you:*
Install a nice 120mm exhaust fan. I am using the Noctua NF-P12-1300, which are pretty silent even with the push pull config through my corsair H80
keep the 180mm on low
and you can try putting your PSU fan down and use it to exhaust air out the top of the case.
you can block off sections of the case with no components. so you dont waste your air flow.

I think you should try that before you buy that funky Silverstone air circulator, because that will just upset the air flow in the case and destroy the cooling performance built in.


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> If you are using the stock 180mm air penetrator fan...you should not be worried about heat. That plus a 120 is recommended for a 'mid range system' according to silverstone.
> I have slower 180mm fans in mine (25cm thick rather than 35cm thick so i can fit my 11in GPUs) 700rpm rather than 1100rpm, that they still push air through all the vents in my case, and that was even before I used up all the expansion bays with videocards.
> *I recommend you:*
> Install a nice 120mm exhaust fan. I am using the Noctua NF-P12-1300, which are pretty silent even with the push pull config through my corsair H80
> keep the 180mm on low
> and you can try putting your PSU fan down and use it to exhaust air out the top of the case.
> you can block off sections of the case with no components. so you dont waste your air flow.
> I think you should try that before you buy that funky Silverstone air circulator, because that will just upset the air flow in the case and destroy the cooling performance built in.


Thanks Brother..

Ya, I am still using the AP181.. on high switch setting, but allowing it to be controlled in the bios..which lowers its speeds unless cranked..
I did buy and have the Phobya 180..just in case..but the sound on the stock AP181 is no issue where the case sits below my desk... so I didnt use the phobya..

As far as using a 120 somewhere.. I have the H80 with push / pull inside..so..that is actually 2 120's venting out... but..ya..

that SS funky fan I linked will not be the solution. So, its either a PCI type solution.. like one of these.. PCI Slot Fans for venting on Newegg

Or maybe a mod... dremel out a hole on the side and mount a 120? although the dangling wire would be a pita when opening the case.. plus noise / vibration may be a issue with that... and heck..maybe I wont need anything anyways..just need to wait and see once I get mah 580! w00t..should be here tomorrow...

the PSU option probably wont help..its a Seasonic..and the fan is so passive..it rarely even comes on...

started playing SWTOR last night..the gts250..aint cuttin it ..


----------



## tmaven

why am I not in club already? http://tmaven.rajce.idnes.cz/SilverStone_TJ08B-E/ !!!


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> Ya, I am still using the AP181.. on high switch setting, but allowing it to be controlled in the bios..which lowers its speeds unless cranked..
> I did buy and have the Phobya 180..just in case..but the sound on the stock AP181 is no issue where the case sits below my desk... so I didnt use the phobya.. .


Interesting, i couldnt manage the AP181 with the GeneZ, if i remember correctly was either 1300 all full, 900 with the switch on low, 300rpm in bios (dont remember what setting i used), but 300rpm was too low, i wanted around 600rpm, i tried the bios a lot of thing... but i coudlnt control the 3pin, im guessing you can with the Fan Xpert (never really tried it), but ended up adding a Zalaman fanmate, and its running now at 600rpm where i find it decent both cooling and noise.

Btw what speed is your running and what settings on the bios you used? are you using Asus AI Suite / Fan Xpert?


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Interesting, i couldnt manage the AP181 with the GeneZ, if i remember correctly was either 1300 all full, 900 with the switch on low, 300rpm in bios (dont remember what setting i used), but 300rpm was too low, i wanted around 600rpm, i tried the bios a lot of thing... but i coudlnt control the 3pin, im guessing you can with the Fan Xpert (never really tried it), but ended up adding a Zalaman fanmate, and its running now at 600rpm where i find it decent both cooling and noise.
> Btw what speed is your running and what settings on the bios you used? are you using Asus AI Suite / Fan Xpert?


I uninstalled the AI Suite...

I used the Fan menu..I think Main page in bios.. I think I just enabled the 2 fan parts.. Q fan.. and something else..dont remember....but same screen as Q fan

so..the AP181 shows at generally 600rpm in HWMonitor at idle..


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> I uninstalled the AI Suite...
> I used the Fan menu..I think Main page in bios.. I think I just enabled the 2 fan parts.. Q fan.. and something else..dont remember....but same screen as Q fan
> so..the AP181 shows at generally 600rpm in HWMonitor at idle..


Thanks for the info, ill give a shot to see. Btw what bios you have running? and does the fan ramp up with temperture?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> Thanks Brother..
> Ya, I am still using the AP181.. on high switch setting, but allowing it to be controlled in the bios..which lowers its speeds unless cranked..
> I did buy and have the Phobya 180..just in case..but the sound on the stock AP181 is no issue where the case sits below my desk... so I didnt use the phobya..
> As far as using a 120 somewhere.. I have the H80 with push / pull inside..so..that is actually 2 120's venting out... but..ya..
> that SS funky fan I linked will not be the solution. So, its either a PCI type solution.. like one of these.. PCI Slot Fans for venting on Newegg
> Or maybe a mod... dremel out a hole on the side and mount a 120? although the dangling wire would be a pita when opening the case.. plus noise / vibration may be a issue with that... and heck..maybe I wont need anything anyways..just need to wait and see once I get mah 580! w00t..should be here tomorrow...
> the PSU option probably wont help..its a Seasonic..and the fan is so passive..it rarely even comes on...
> started playing SWTOR last night..the gts250..aint cuttin it ..


Oh sorry, I didnt even look at your config. I would hold on until you get the card in and running. My single 590 sits under 80C and those are supposed to run hot regardless.

I think it would be cool, if you mounted 2 120s or 2 140s right where the expansion bays are on the side panel with a quick disconnect (3-pin fan extension cord) for the fan power connectors near the back edge of the case.

GTS250 wow thats new! I was using 9800GTX+ SLI before GTX590...I know your pain in the worst way.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> why am I not in club already? http://tmaven.rajce.idnes.cz/SilverStone_TJ08B-E/ !!!


BC Nutty Pumpkin is only 1 man and can't keep up







.... Honestly Nutty you should make a dynamic form, so people can add themselves to the front page. The Maximus Gene-Z owners club has a form like that on their thread. You can do it all for free using Google tools. If I have a lil spare time I might make one for you to put up







.


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Thanks for the info, ill give a shot to see. Btw what bios you have running? and does the fan ramp up with temperture?


the 0902 I think? the most current. I flashed the bios right after receiving it. Yes, the fan does ramp up with gaming etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Oh sorry, I didnt even look at your config. I would hold on until you get the card in and running. My single 590 sits under 80C and those are supposed to run hot regardless.
> I think it would be cool, if you mounted 2 120s or 2 140s right where the expansion bays are on the side panel with a quick disconnect (3-pin fan extension cord) for the fan power connectors near the back edge of the case.
> GTS250 wow thats new! I was using 9800GTX+ SLI before GTX590...I know your pain in the worst way.


lol..ya.. my old 8800gtx died with that nvidia driver fiasco a while back..burnt my card out









wasn't really gaming then, so picked up the gts250 ( its a PNY "lmrs" or something..at least it has 1028 vram ) a year ago or so at Best Buy. just the same... with this new rig.. I was going to hold out for Kepler..but..seems that may be too long out to wait.. so.. dared to buy a used GTX580 from a regular poster at [H]ardforum. was a bit scary..buying used off the internet... but.. so far seems to be ok..obviously wont really know until I get the card and verify it works.. But $375 seemed reasonable for this card MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II/OC GeForce.. still retails for 499.. and his having used it for a few months..suggests at least its known good card
stoked!

and ya.. Ill see how it goes with out a additional fan..if there is a issue... I suspect Ill follow that plan.. a 140 or something low rpm, decent CFM.. into the side panel..with a quick disconnect at the edge..

happy New Year all!


----------



## copper

^^^LOL I took the same risk with buying my GTX580. Got mine for $350 from a guy on ebay, but I made sure to write him 1000 messages bc I thought it was odd that such a new card was for sale in the first place. The card works great so I'm happy.


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> ^^^LOL I took the same risk with buying my GTX580. Got mine for $350 from a guy on ebay, but I made sure to write him 1000 messages bc I thought it was odd that such a new card was for sale in the first place. The card works great so I'm happy.


Awesome! well.. Ill let ya know how it goes! hes also a member here..so..Im pretty confident in the guy to have integrity


----------



## XBarbarian

got my gtx580 installed..w00t! now off to SWTOR


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> why am I not in club already? http://tmaven.rajce.idnes.cz/SilverStone_TJ08B-E/ !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BC Nutty Pumpkin is only 1 man and can't keep up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Honestly Nutty you should make a dynamic form, so people can add themselves to the front page. The Maximus Gene-Z owners club has a form like that on their thread. You can do it all for free using Google tools. If I have a lil spare time I might make one for you to put up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Hahaha oh so true!
Good idea though with the dynamic form.

Nice builds guys! The cleaner the better


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> got my gtx580 installed..w00t! now off to SWTOR


May the force be with you


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> May the force be with you


thanks Brother!

So, under gaming conditions.. the card's 2 fans..create nice wind inside..and the mesh case openings..to the side of the PCI slots... seem to get a nice wind blowing heat out of the case. I used the EVGA Precision app to jack the GPU fan up to 80% on the card.. auto only sends it to 60% -ish. card runs at 60c-70c depending on content displayed.... so I think Im fine without adding or modding the case for a another fan..

the only other component I wonder about.. is whats shown as "system" in Hardware Monitor.. I assume its the southbridge? under gaming load now..its around 50c..

That shouldn't be a problem. do you think? Im wondering if its the VRM power heat sinks around the cpu on the Asus Max4 gene Z.. because with my H80 inside, and both push / pull fans inside as well.. the heat sink facing the back wall..is covered. I thought about moving one of the fans to the other side of the case wall ( meaning putting it external ) but this case has a convex mesh plate... guess I could dremel it off..but not thrilled about cutting the case... we'll see.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> the only other component I wonder about.. is whats shown as "system" in Hardware Monitor.. I assume its the southbridge? under gaming load now..its around 50c..
> That shouldn't be a problem. do you think? Im wondering if its the VRM power heat sinks around the cpu on the Asus Max4 gene Z.. because with my H80 inside, and both push / pull fans inside as well.. the heat sink facing the back wall..is covered. I thought about moving one of the fans to the other side of the case wall ( meaning putting it external ) but this case has a convex mesh plate... guess I could dremel it off..but not thrilled about cutting the case... we'll see.


My 'system' temps are 35C. I have no clue why/how yours are so much higher. It does not make sence for me, where are you seeing this temp? I view mine through the Asus suite that is on the cd


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> My 'system' temps are 35C. I have no clue why/how yours are so much higher. It does not make sence for me, where are you seeing this temp? I view mine through the Asus suite that is on the cd


from a app I got from 3dguru I think..Hardware monitor...

overclock 3D net home..its free and decent

the AI Suite infoz...= sketchy me thinks..

I Like Core temp another freebie, that reads cpu core temps directly from the cpu... nthat doesnt show that "system" either though.. not going to worry..although if you try the HWMonitor app..let me know what yours reads..

On another note.. I have a few cats. That means fur. and Im naughty..i smoke indoors.







That means smokey , fur, and dust. Filters are good! I reached out to Performance PC and their line of DEMI Filters, for a 180mm size to add another layer to the front of our TJ08-E's They will be getting some..Ill let ya know cost and availability when they have them..if anyone else is interested... as this case relies so much on all intake air coming from the front 180mm fan, it draws allot..and if you have pets and dust..a simple easy to wipe and clean filtering..is good to have !

www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_500


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XBarbarian*
> 
> from a app I got from 3dguru I think..Hardware monitor...
> overclock 3D net home..its free and decent
> the AI Suite infoz...= sketchy me thinks..
> I Like Core temp another freebie, that reads cpu core temps directly from the cpu... nthat doesnt show that "system" either though.. not going to worry..although if you try the HWMonitor app..let me know what yours reads..
> On another note.. I have a few cats. That means fur. and Im naughty..i smoke indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means smokey , fur, and dust. Filters are good! I reached out to Performance PC and their line of DEMI Filters, for a 180mm size to add another layer to the front of our TJ08-E's They will be getting some..Ill let ya know cost and availability when they have them..if anyone else is interested... as this case relies so much on all intake air coming from the front 180mm fan, it draws allot..and if you have pets and dust..a simple easy to wipe and clean filtering..is good to have !
> www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_463_500


So the DEMCi filters are basically the same thing we have now but with a finer mesh and better quality? It seems that way from what I see. I'd probably buy one for the front. I almost have to wipe the front of the computer everyday bc it collects so much dust. It makes me wonder how much dust I consume in a day by living here......uggghhh. Do they make these filters for humans


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> So the DEMCi filters are basically the same thing we have now but with a finer mesh and better quality? It seems that way from what I see. I'd probably buy one for the front. I almost have to wipe the front of the computer everyday bc it collects so much dust. It makes me wonder how much dust I consume in a day by living here......uggghhh. Do they make these filters for humans


haha..exactly!!

Yes..my intention is to add a DEMI for an additional layer of protection..and the ease of washing it...


----------



## Khaze

Hey guys, I just finished my first build a couple days ago. I used this website as a resource for building and overclocking. I think it came out a bit messier than most veterans would like to see, but it's my first build, and for a somewhat small case I hope you can forgive me -_-V

Needed an upgrade from my giant horrible Athlon II X2 rig for DJing and music production. It was large and clunky. My new system is fast and manageably sized.

Current OC settings are in the details for the rig. Gigabyte uses offset voltage on the Z68M-D2H, but I hear 1.34V is safe for an i5 2500k. Anyway, this is not the subforum for that discussion, but here is my child!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaze*
> 
> Hey guys, I just finished my first build a couple days ago. I used this website as a resource for building and overclocking. I think it came out a bit messier than most veterans would like to see, but it's my first build, and for a somewhat small case I hope you can forgive me -_-V
> Needed an upgrade from my giant horrible Athlon II X2 rig for DJing and music production. It was large and clunky. My new system is fast and manageably sized.
> Current OC settings are in the details for the rig. Gigabyte uses offset voltage on the Z68M-D2H, but I hear 1.34V is safe for an i5 2500k. Anyway, this is not the subforum for that discussion, but here is my child!


Nice little build you have there. That is soo very messy...I will keep related comments to myself. But, I hope you like the case.


----------



## Lumpensammler

My TJ08-E at build.

HW

2500K cooled by EK Supreme HF
Asus Maxumus Gene-Z full watercooled
EVGA GTX 580 cooled by EK

Here a view pics.




























[































































[/IMG]

































       [/url










Only little works to do.





And its finish.


----------



## alastairb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpensammler*
> 
> My TJ08-E at build.
> HW
> 2500K cooled by EK Supreme HF
> Asus Maxumus Gene-Z full watercooled
> EVGA GTX 580 cooled by EK
> Here a view pics.
> 
> .....................
> 
> And its finish.


that is amazing!


----------



## Lumpensammler

Thanks a lot!


----------



## squishysquishy

What are your temps with that 180mm rad?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaze*
> 
> Hey guys, I just finished my first build a couple days ago. I used this website as a resource for building and overclocking. I think it came out a bit messier than most veterans would like to see, but it's my first build, and for a somewhat small case I hope you can forgive me -_-V
> 
> Needed an upgrade from my giant horrible Athlon II X2 rig for DJing and music production. It was large and clunky. My new system is fast and manageably sized.
> 
> Current OC settings are in the details for the rig. Gigabyte uses offset voltage on the Z68M-D2H, but I hear 1.34V is safe for an i5 2500k. Anyway, this is not the subforum for that discussion, but here is my child!


OMG I want to die from that mess! hahahha

Honestly you should tidy up... You are destroying the airflow by not wire tucking. Take 30 minutes out of your life and do some cable management. Nothing fancy needs to be done, but just routing those wires behind will bring those temps down.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpensammler*


My favorite build yet! Similar to what I plan on doing in the future. Except I have a different idea for hard drive relocation.


----------



## Lumpensammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> What are your temps with that 180mm rad?


With 50% Power from the Laing and 700 rpm at the 180mm


----------



## Lumpensammler

Its absolutly noiseless.


----------



## zelly

is gene-z the ideal motherboard for this case? I'm buying new parts now and can choose between these motherboards. I want z68 tho


----------



## Lumpensammler

All mAtx Boards you can use.
I Think Z68 ist the best!


----------



## zelly

I was thinking about what model I should buy. Need a good card for overclocking and stable performance Seing so many gene-z in high performance builds with this case, so just gonna go mainstream and get one myself?


----------



## antipesto93

Wow i love this case, I got the PS07 (Same as TJ08 but 2x 120mm fans and a different front panel and cheaper)
and the gene-z looks great in there


----------



## Scarecrow23

Hi Guys

This is my first real build so please be kind. Only previous experience was installing a XSPC kit in a Cosmos. Will be doing a full work log on Overlockers Aus but just putting these couple of pics up for now.

Still need to install the window in the side but a little worried as the kit I have only leaves < 1 inch clearance each side and worried about rigidity/compromising the steel.

Really enjoyed this build but the hardest bits were cable management and sleeving (gave up on a couple of the cables which already had decent sleeving as standard.

CPU: i5 2500K
PSU: Corsair AX 750
Mobo: ASUS Maximus Gene
RAM: G.Skill 8GB
SSD: OCZ Vertex 3 60GB
HDD: WD Green 1TB
GFX: MSI GTX 560Ti Hawk
CPU Cooler: XSPC Raystorm block with XSPC EK120 Radiator and FrozenQ Helix Reservoir with Swiftech 350 pump
Random parts: Bitspower fittings and Phobya UV LED strips, Silverstone 180mm blue LED fan and Gelid 120mm UV blue fan


----------



## copper

^^^^^ Very nice!!! I don't know if I like the blue front fan, but the rest is top notch. GJ Scarecrow!


----------



## MaxFTW

Wait... Is the H70's rad thicker than the H80's?

Coz ill get a H80 instead of a h60 then









Want to keep the HDD tray in as my 570 can rest on it... I dont know if it will make much difference


----------



## kriios

^^ I had the same idea about leaving the drive cage in for my 570. Here is my TJ08-E. Some of the pics are just copied over from my post on the beastly matx club. Hope you guys like


----------



## copper

Wow some really clean builds being posted recently. Nice build Loki. BTW why do you have an extension for the 24 pin and few other plugs? Is the wiring on your PSU really that short?


----------



## zelly

I dont know anything about watercooling, only the pre built kits from like corsair etc. is this something i can use to make my own cpu cooler and just mount in the space of the 120mm outtake place? Or will i have to just get h60 or something? I was just looking for a cpu cooler and want good temps and silence, but without having to remove the hdd cage and building some sick custom cooling for several parts. I only want for cpu


----------



## DaveG

zelly, you would probably be best off buying one of the Corsair or Antec all-in-one kits. Custom water cooling requires quite a bit more time, money, and patience... it is a hobby unto itself!


----------



## zelly

ah that much work eh? I just tought that it wasnt THAT much work if i only watercooled my cpu. and i really wanted a silent build What cooler should I get then? h60 and change the fan(s) to better and more silent ones? heard that h-series are pretty noisy


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kriios*
> 
> ^^ I had the same idea about leaving the drive cage in for my 570. Here is my TJ08-E. Some of the pics are just copied over from my post on the beastly matx club. Hope you guys like


Like :3

Whats your temps like? Your rig looks very similar to what ill be doing, Also what fans you using on that cooler?

I see you have the piece of rubber installed and a sound card









Also will the H80 fit in there nicely? or will it just be better to get the H60 anyway ( i do want my PC to be cool and quiet )


----------



## XBarbarian

WOW WOW WOW
Lots of new and AWESOME Builds in the days since I last visited this thread

Welcome and GRATS guys! fantastic work all... and in choosing the Amazing case. <3 TJ08-E!
I couldn't be more thrilled than i am with this case... and all the components I chose. Love my new rig big time..

On a side note.. have had a few more messages with performance pcs about a 180 DEMI filter... as a indoor smoker and cat home sharing person.. extra filtration ftw~

Now.. Im researching new displays.. my old Westy 37 is dying... going to stay 1080p though.. a few actual owners ive spoken too.. say that their single 580 struggles with 1440p or larger 1600p displays.. and since Im going from 37 1080p to probably a Samsung 32" 1080p.. the screen shrink should lower the dot pitch and provide a deeper image anyway..

oh.. also to the questions about AIO H20 coolers.. i have the H80 inside my case..with both push / pull.. fits tight..but works great!


----------



## tmaven

I have corsair h60 in tj08 and perfect fit on back vent hole.


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> ah that much work eh? I just tought that it wasnt THAT much work if i only watercooled my cpu. and i really wanted a silent build What cooler should I get then? h60 and change the fan(s) to better and more silent ones? heard that h-series are pretty noisy


Unless you're going for absolute lowest temps and highest overclock possible - just let your budget and aesthetics decide; none of them are bad, some are just a little better than the next (the differences are mostly just for marketing between all of the similarly priced units).


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Wow some really clean builds being posted recently. Nice build Loki. BTW why do you have an extension for the 24 pin and few other plugs? Is the wiring on your PSU really that short?


I had some extensions left over from a previous build, so I figured I'd use them







The PSU wiring would have sufficed, but I don't like wasting pretty extension cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Like :3
> Whats your temps like? Your rig looks very similar to what ill be doing, Also what fans you using on that cooler?
> I see you have the piece of rubber installed and a sound card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also will the H80 fit in there nicely? or will it just be better to get the H60 anyway ( i do want my PC to be cool and quiet )


I'm using the Enermax Magma 120mm fans in a push pull config.I have them running at 7v. The 180mm Silverstone fan is on low speed and temps are really good. I have 32-34c idle and 63c load, although normally it never goes past 53 under normal load. 63c was the highest recorded temp on my 13 hours prime95 stable run. Keep in mind it's also winter over here and ambient temp was around 18-19c.

The H80/70 and Antec Kuhler 920 will all fit just fine.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kriios*
> 
> I'm using the Enermax Magma 120mm fans in a push pull config.I have them running at 7v. The 180mm Silverstone fan is on low speed and temps are really good. I have 32-34c idle and 63c load, although normally it never goes past 53 under normal load. 63c was the highest recorded temp on my 13 hours prime95 stable run. Keep in mind it's also winter over here and ambient temp was around 18-19c.
> The H80/70 and Antec Kuhler 920 will all fit just fine.


Wait.... was that 4.3GHz on your prime run in this case?

Man this case seems to pull out better overall temps than mine and its 3x the size D:

ambient Temps in my house usually dont exceed 22c anyway :3

Hows the PSU support too? Im wondering if my PSU will fit ok in there as reccomended length is 160mm and apparently mines 170? yet it dont look any larger compared to my TT 600w psu


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Wait.... was that 4.3GHz on your prime run in this case?
> Man this case seems to pull out better overall temps than mine and its 3x the size D:
> ambient Temps in my house usually dont exceed 22c anyway :3
> Hows the PSU support too? Im wondering if my PSU will fit ok in there as reccomended length is 160mm and apparently mines 170? yet it dont look any larger compared to my TT 600w psu


Yeah the temps are with the overclock in place









As far as I know PSU support is decent if you're not going to use an optical drive. Mine was 160mm and I had no trouble. I used the optical bays to hide extra cables. I don't think 170mm should be too much of a problem.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I dont know anything about watercooling, only the pre built kits from like corsair etc. is this something i can use to make my own cpu cooler and just mount in the space of the 120mm outtake place? Or will i have to just get h60 or something? I was just looking for a cpu cooler and want good temps and silence, but without having to remove the hdd cage and building some sick custom cooling for several parts. I only want for cpu


Hey Zelly,

I have a spare COOL IT Eco closed loop water cooler. The exact same one I used in my build. I'll sell it to you. I was going to use it on another build, but it wouldn't fit that case. LMK









BTW XBarbarian

Are the DEMCi Filters out? Do you have one?


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Hey Zelly,
> I have a spare COOL IT Eco closed loop water cooler. The exact same one I used in my build. I'll sell it to you. I was going to use it on another build, but it wouldn't fit that case. LMK


how are we gonna do shipping to norway then, and for what price?







I had a coolIT vantage before i sold my build, how is eco compared to it?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kriios*
> 
> Yeah the temps are with the overclock in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know PSU support is decent if you're not going to use an optical drive. Mine was 160mm and I had no trouble. I used the optical bays to hide extra cables. I don't think 170mm should be too much of a problem.


I want to use my storage bay in the case tbh, This time round i have only installed 1 game from DVD and thats sacred 2
Wondering if i should dump it and get a external drive


----------



## pdi192

Just received this case a few days ago in order to try it out to replace my ft02b-w. Turns out it actually decreased my temps by 1-2C at idle and 3-5C under load. I am loving this case so far and am really glad I purchased it.

The box is only a temporary stand while I build a more aesthetically pleasing one:





Specs:
i5 2500k [email protected]
PNY Liquid-Cooled All-in-one GTX 580 857/2106
Asus Maximus Gene-Z
8gb Corsair 1600
240gb OCZ Vertex 2
2tb Samsung
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Corsair AX750
Lite-on Bluray Drive

Now does anyone need a lightly-used ft02b-w?


----------



## alastairb

argh, just got my replacement hard drive as mine failed and this drive seems to cause the case to vibrate at its resonant frequency, anyone have any tips for damping the sides against vibration? as this sound is driving me mad!


----------



## tmaven

Some cooling hdd box? Can stop vibrates and lower sound


----------



## tmaven

add: Yesterday i sat on my case side! my ass is great bender! :X Take care when u switching something in pc and wanna sit!


----------



## kriios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I want to use my storage bay in the case tbh, This time round i have only installed 1 game from DVD and thats sacred 2
> Wondering if i should dump it and get a external drive


That's what I did. Honestly I only use an internal DVD drive for installing windows because I sometimes get driver errors when using an external for installing the OS. After installing windows, I just disconnect it and tuck it away somewhere


----------



## mcc21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumpensammler*
> 
> My TJ08-E at build.
> HW
> 2500K cooled by EK Supreme HF
> Asus Maxumus Gene-Z full watercooled
> EVGA GTX 580 cooled by EK
> Here a view pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only little works to do.
> 
> 
> And its finish.


what are your temperatures like? cpu + gpu + motherboard cooled on one 200mm rad???


----------



## tmaven

Ha! Great idea guys, slim optical drive! just need to cut mask


----------



## MaxFTW

Am i correct in thinking that airflow may be better than my current case as its all directed... You know you have the 180mm AP forcing 80% of the air to the back of the case then in my case there will be the the h60 that will pull that out?

In my xaser i dont have directed air tbh and crap fans, 2 at the bottom 1 for the HDD and 1 for the graphics (just blows air around the bottom :/) , My HSF and exhaust that moves the air out, And i guess the 65% of mesh on my case helps the air go out :/


----------



## psyclum

just curious, has anyone even attempted a phanteks?


----------



## Lumpensammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcc21*
> 
> what are your temperatures like? cpu + gpu + motherboard cooled on one 200mm rad???


Look here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/710#post_16170084


----------



## zelly

can anyone help me with the cooling in this case? I've decided to go with swiftech polaris 120 cpu cooler. I have another silverstone airpenetrator 120mm fan I can use in this case. I know that the airpenetrator fan moves air alot more straight than any other fan. Would it be best to use it as an outtake fan or as the cpu cooling fan? So I can mount the fan that comes with the cooler as an outtake fan. Sadly the cooler doesnt support push-pull configuration so cant use two fans on it. And since the case is designed to have the graphic card upside down, would it blow right on my cpu cooler, making the temps higher? I have a 250 gts but planning to buy 7970 or a new high-end card from nvidia. Hope you understand what i meant, I want a cool and quite case


----------



## solsamurai

I'd use the fan on the CPU cooler and leave the rear exhaust slot open.


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> how are we gonna do shipping to norway then, and for what price?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a coolIT vantage before i sold my build, how is eco compared to it?


Ehhhh Norway is a bit far







..... If you were in the States then I would show you some love haha. I guess I'll hang on to it for a future computer build.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> I'd use the fan on the CPU cooler and leave the rear exhaust slot open.


Why?







So its better ti have no outtake fan than to have one?


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Ehhhh Norway is a bit far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... If you were in the States then I would show you some love haha. I guess I'll hang on to it for a future computer build.


yea guess so


----------



## XBarbarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Hey Zelly,
> I have a spare COOL IT Eco closed loop water cooler. The exact same one I used in my build. I'll sell it to you. I was going to use it on another build, but it wouldn't fit that case. LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW XBarbarian
> Are the DEMCi Filters out? Do you have one?


no.. no word on the demci filter for the tj08-e

think Ill send a message though and get back touy


----------



## alastairb

done some updates recently, some due to choice and some due to hardware failures.

Before Christmas upgraded from intel graphics hd 3000 to a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560Ti OC 1024MB and over christmas my data hdd failed so I sent it back and its replacement was faulty on arrival so went out and got a western digital 2tb green drive which is so much quieter.

I also managed to mount my ssd perpendicular to the data hdd and below it so have been able to remove the hdd tray leaving a nice clean inside of my case (IMO anyway!)


----------



## XBarbarian

Looks Great alastairb!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Excellent work with the builds guys!

<3


----------



## zelly

Does the inverted design make the gpu blow hot air right around the cpu-area? Is an outtake fan recomended for optimal airflow and cooling? And finally, is it really recomended to have a closed watercooling for cpu, rather than air-cooling?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Does the inverted design make the gpu blow hot air right around the cpu-area? Is an outtake fan recomended for optimal airflow and cooling? And finally, is it really recomended to have a closed watercooling for cpu, rather than air-cooling?


inverted design helps the GPU cooling by using gravity to assist the liquid back to the heat source. the GPU blows hot air out of the back of the system because there is a big ap181 fan doing the pushing right in front of it your cpu cooler will not be negatively affected by that design.(none that is measurable as long as the ap181 is working anyway)


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> inverted design helps the GPU cooling by using gravity to assist the liquid back to the heat source. the GPU blows hot air out of the back of the system because there is a big ap181 fan doing the pushing right in front of it your cpu cooler will not be negatively affected by that design.(none that is measurable as long as the ap181 is working anyway)


So wount the temps improve a little if I have an outtake fan in the lower back of the case? I have a silverstone airpenetrator 120mm lying around, could i use this there?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> So wount the temps improve a little if I have an outtake fan in the lower back of the case? I have a silverstone airpenetrator 120mm lying around, could i use this there?


i honestly doubt it would make any difference except additional noise and electrical usage. remember the case is designed with positive pressure in mind. the hot air WILL exit the case because it really have nowhere else to go anyway. it's not like it's a big case and the hot air can go off somewhere else in the case and hide to create a hot pocket. it's a small and very straight forward case air goes in from the front, and 18 inchs later, it comes out the back it's not like other cases where the airflow has to make several turns. before it reaches the exit. it's straight in and out in your case if it makes you feel better, then put the fan in there. but i really doubt you'll see any thermal difference by adding an exhaust fan on the back.

if you REALLY want to put that AP121 to work. then put it on the heatsink as a push/pull fan. that MIGHT help alittle, tho i doubt it's measurable.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i honestly doubt it would make any difference except additional noise and electrical usage. remember the case is designed with positive pressure in mind. the hot air WILL exit the case because it really have nowhere else to go anyway. it's not like it's a big case and the hot air can go off somewhere else in the case and hide to create a hot pocket. it's a small and very straight forward case air goes in from the front, and 18 inchs later, it comes out the back it's not like other cases where the airflow has to make several turns. before it reaches the exit. it's straight in and out in your case if it makes you feel better, then put the fan in there. but i really doubt you'll see any thermal difference by adding an exhaust fan on the back.
> if you REALLY want to put that AP121 to work. then put it on the heatsink as a push/pull fan. that MIGHT help alittle, tho i doubt it's measurable.


Okay thanks for your help I understand that the 180mm in front takes cool air inside, but dont understand where it goes haha. My powersupply should be turned what way? Anyway, the cpu cooler im gonna get dont support push/pull, only has one fan:/ But I guess I can change the fan to the airpenetrator because ive heard that changing any stock fan with a good one like airpenetrator makes it 2-5' cooler Its a swiftech polaris 120 btw. But we'll see, maybe it looks better that way anyway


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Okay thanks for your help I understand that the 180mm in front takes cool air inside, but dont understand where it goes haha. My powersupply should be turned what way? Anyway, the cpu cooler im gonna get dont support push/pull, only has one fan:/ But I guess I can change the fan to the airpenetrator because ive heard that changing any stock fan with a good one like airpenetrator makes it 2-5' cooler Its a swiftech polaris 120 btw. But we'll see, maybe it looks better that way anyway


let me introduce you to an ancient technology modders have been using for years
ziptie screws
nobody said you can't use push/pull with the polaris


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> let me introduce you to an ancient technology modders have been using for years
> ziptie screws
> nobody said you can't use push/pull with the polaris


lol nice, im not a modder but might try that out


----------



## DaWeirdGuy

im getting mine here in 2 or 3 days xD its gonna be awesome to switch from my old cosmos s to this thing


----------



## SilentBug

Hi,

A fast question. If I remove the hard drive cage, in the bottom bay there is space for one 3.5" drive, and a 2.5" drive, isn't it? Anyone has pics of how looks that bottom bay with those 2 drives installed?

I'm considering to buy this case (or the PS07B) but I recently moved to UK and it's being hard to find this case at good price, any idea? :S

Thanks.


----------



## antipesto93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentBug*
> 
> Hi,
> A fast question. If I remove the hard drive cage, in the bottom bay there is space for one 3.5" drive, and a 2.5" drive, isn't it? Anyone has pics of how looks that bottom bay with those 2 drives installed?
> I'm considering to buy this case (or the PS07B) but I recently moved to UK and it's being hard to find this case at good price, any idea? :S
> Thanks.


you can get the PS07 for cheap at scan
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-precision-ps07b-usb-30-tower-micro-atx-black
its the TJ08 but with two 120mm's at the front and a different front faceplate

and with regards to uk retailers, if you are new, here is a quick list
scan
ebuyer
yoyotech (london but they post)
dabs
ccl
ocuk
amazon uk
novatech

^ are the most popular ones!


----------



## decapitor

Think I have my rig in pretty much its final form. Just a few thoughts on the build and my experiences:
1. I had a lot of trouble with the front intake fan. At first I thought my AP181 was broken because when plugged in to the sys fan header on my z68ma-d2h-b3 mobo, the fan would not spin at all on low setting and would not spin at full speed when on hi setting. It was also pretty noisy. Once I figured out it was because of insufficient power from the mobo I plugged the AP181 into a molex direct from the power supply. Then the fan ran at proper speeds. However for my tastes I found that the fan was too loud on both speed settings (Nothing wrong with the fan as it clearly moved a lot of air and is designed as a hi-flow fan as a priority over silence). I tried getting a Phobya 180mm 700rpm fan to replace it but found that this fan had a slight wobble to it which also made it annoying acoustically. I finally settled on a 140mm Noctua fan that I surrounded with foam to plug the gap in the fan port on the front of the case. This is pretty quiet but doesn't move as much air as the 180mm fans. What I really learned in this build is that if you want to prioritize silence you really need to pick the case for that up front and get something with a hinged front panel with sound dampening such as the fractal design define mini (the case I wish I had bought in retrospect). I'm not putting the TJ08b-e down at all; it's a really well built and designed case that prioritizes maximum air cooling over silence.

2. I added this silverstone acoustic foam to pretty much every interior surface of my TJ08:
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-21-Inch-Dampening-Acoustic-SF01/dp/B0040JHMH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327497256&sr=8-1
The installation was pretty easy as long as you cut it precisely and apply it slowly by rolling it off of the backing and onto the side panels. It didn't make a tremendous difference but I suspect that this is more because there's nothing you can really do about having a fan in the front of the case with nothing between it and one's ears.

3. I removed the TJ08b-e hard drive cage entirely. Instead, I put my 1.5TB 3.5 inch drive into this:
http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-ZM-2HC2-HDD-Cooler/dp/B000292DHC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327497395&sr=8-1
and mounted it in the bottom 5.25 inch bay up top. I mounted it upside down so that the front fan is blowing over the heat pipes of the hard drive holder. I also zip tied my ssd to the hard drive to keep both drives in the same location. My bottom 3.5 external bay was occupied by a rosewill card reader.

4. As many have noted, taking the front panel off to replace the front 180mm fan is a bit of a pain, and I've done it ~10 times. However, what I did notice was that it's tricky mostly because the screws are a little too small for a standard sized screwdriver and a little too big for typical precision screwdriver sets used for glasses repair. This prompted me to buy this set up small screwdrivers:
http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-26194-Screwdriver-Phillips-Precision/dp/B000NZ5QGK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1327497653&sr=8-3
These are a bit pricey but totally awesome and I think a good investment for future builds. I really can't recommend these enough to any system builder. They ooze quality.

5. I replaced the fan on my Hyper212+ with a gentle typhoon 1450rpm fan with motherboard speed control. At low speeds this fan is great. At high speeds there is an annoying tonal whine to it from the bearings. In my opinion the hype on this fan is a little overblown but maybe I just got a bad copy.

6. I flashed the bios on my gtx570 to allow for fan speeds lower than %40 which is the lowest these cards are allowed to go regardless of temperature. This made a significant impact on the quietness of the system at idle since the fans can now spin at around %10 and still keep the card very cool.

So at the end of the day I'm satisfied with my build. It's pretty quiet at idle and decently quiet under load (by my own admittedly picky standards). If I had to do it all over again I would have gone with the define mini case instead to emphasize silence, but you live and you learn. Again I don't mean to come across as negative towards the TJ08; it's a great case and does exactly what it should do (great build quality and tons of air flow), I just picked the wrong tool for the job for my picky ears.


----------



## SilentBug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> you can get the PS07 for cheap at scan
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-precision-ps07b-usb-30-tower-micro-atx-black
> its the TJ08 but with two 120mm's at the front and a different front faceplate
> and with regards to uk retailers, if you are new, here is a quick list
> scan
> ebuyer
> yoyotech (london but they post)
> dabs
> ccl
> ocuk
> amazon uk
> novatech
> ^ are the most popular ones!


Thanks!


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitor*
> 
> 4. As many have noted, taking the front panel off to replace the front 180mm fan is a bit of a pain, and I've done it ~10 times. However, what I did notice was that it's tricky mostly because the screws are a little too small for a standard sized screwdriver and a little too big for typical precision screwdriver sets used for glasses repair. This prompted me to buy this set up small screwdrivers:
> http://www.amazon.com/Wiha-26194-Screwdriver-Phillips-Precision/dp/B000NZ5QGK/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1327497653&sr=8-3
> These are a bit pricey but totally awesome and I think a good investment for future builds. I really can't recommend these enough to any system builder. They ooze quality.


That is my main complaint about Silverstone's cases. The Wiha's are definitely nice, but I am suspecting the screws are all JIS Phillips - but I do not yet have a set to try out on it







If even my brand new Snap-On screw drivers don't fit well enough to not rape the fastener, either the fastener is a different standard or just plain junk.

FWIW - if you look at any Japanese car or motorcycle and see a dot stamped into the head of a Phillips screw, you've just found a JIS fastener. American/Euro is a different standard, and so our standard tools don't fit quite right.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antipesto93*
> 
> and with regards to uk retailers, if you are new, here is a quick list
> scan
> ebuyer
> yoyotech (london but they post)
> dabs
> ccl
> ocuk
> amazon uk
> novatech
> ^ are the most popular ones!


knowledge like this need to be stickied somewhere.
also what tax rates are for each area since some countries have a HEAVY tax rate for imported computer goods.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitor*
> 
> So at the end of the day I'm satisfied with my build. It's pretty quiet at idle and decently quiet under load (by my own admittedly picky standards). If I had to do it all over again I would have gone with the define mini case instead to emphasize silence, but you live and you learn. Again I don't mean to come across as negative towards the TJ08; it's a great case and does exactly what it should do (great build quality and tons of air flow), I just picked the wrong tool for the job for my picky ears.


it is possible to go even more quiet with a fan controller on the AP181. personally i went with a rheosmart6 for my FT02. do realize the AP181 has a high/low switch already and the fan controller can only operate within that range. meaning if you have the switch on low, then the fan will never go above the max speed of the low(700ish RPM) setting and if you have the fan switched to high, the fan will never fall below 700rpm if you use the automatic control. with manual control, you can have the full range speed control, but with automatic it just wont go below the 700rpm of that switch. it's possible that is a limitation of my motherboard not allowing full range control in automatic mode tho.


----------



## pdi192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentBug*
> 
> Hi,
> A fast question. If I remove the hard drive cage, in the bottom bay there is space for one 3.5" drive, and a 2.5" drive, isn't it? Anyone has pics of how looks that bottom bay with those 2 drives installed?




Here you can see that the ssd mounts directly to the bottom of the case underneath the 3.5" HDD and points towards the rear of the case.


----------



## SilentBug

Many many thanks again


----------



## decapitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it is possible to go even more quiet with a fan controller on the AP181. personally i went with a rheosmart6 for my FT02. do realize the AP181 has a high/low switch already and the fan controller can only operate within that range. meaning if you have the switch on low, then the fan will never go above the max speed of the low(700ish RPM) setting and if you have the fan switched to high, the fan will never fall below 700rpm if you use the automatic control. with manual control, you can have the full range speed control, but with automatic it just wont go below the 700rpm of that switch. it's possible that is a limitation of my motherboard not allowing full range control in automatic mode tho.


Oh yes I completely forgot that along the way I did in fact install a fan controller. I installed a silverstone FP33-B to try to silence the AP181. I ended up removing it because it seemed to me that for whatever reason the minimum voltage of that fan controller was not very low and that the fans were still spinning just as fast as the normal low setting. I've used that fan controller in a different build with scythe s-flex fans and was very pleased with it, but that was in a P182 case which is better with noise to begin with. Again I think I'm just very picky about noise in general.


----------



## motokill36

Hi all what best to upload pics of TJ08

Thanks


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Hi all what best to upload pics of TJ08
> Thanks


Just do it right through overclock. that way the links done expire. ^__^


----------



## DaveG

And do us all a favor - turn the shutter speed all the way down (low ISO number), use diffuse light, a tripod and set the timer so the camera doesn't shake and your pics will turn out great!


----------



## shinji2k

Can someone do me a huuuge favor? I need a couple measurements. Can someone measure from the floor to the bottom edge of the mobo and from the surface of the mobo to the right side of the case? I'd like to figure out just how much floor space I have to work with while still clearing the ram, etc...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decapitor*
> 
> Oh yes I completely forgot that along the way I did in fact install a fan controller. I installed a silverstone FP33-B to try to silence the AP181. I ended up removing it because it seemed to me that for whatever reason the minimum voltage of that fan controller was not very low and that the fans were still spinning just as fast as the normal low setting. I've used that fan controller in a different build with scythe s-flex fans and was very pleased with it, but that was in a P182 case which is better with noise to begin with. Again I think I'm just very picky about noise in general.


what you can do is turn the switch on the ap181 to low. like i mentioned, the fan controller i had would not go below the 700rpm mark if i left the switch on high. once i switch the fan to low, then the fan controller can go down as low as 500rpm.(auto setting) on manual setting, the rheosmart can go down to 0RPM, but that would defeat my purpose of buying that controller i bought that controller because it CAN control the fan automatically via a PWM header.


----------



## trentiles

Just got a TJ08-E the other day along with some other goodies.

I might have to start a build thread for this.

No pics yet but so far I finished externally mounting an H80 and replaced the front intake fan.

On the list is to add a fan to the top panel as another intake, cut/install a side window, sleeving using mdpc-x, possible murdermod lit up false floor, powder coating, and whatever else I can come up with. I'm absolutely loving this little case so far!


----------



## iama842

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trentiles*
> 
> Just got a TJ08-E the other day along with some other goodies.
> I might have to start a build thread for this.
> No pics yet but so far I finished externally mounting an H80 and replaced the front intake fan.
> On the list is to add a fan to the top panel as another intake, cut/install a side window, sleeving using mdpc-x, possible murdermod lit up false floor, powder coating, and whatever else I can come up with. I'm absolutely loving this little case so far!


That sounds awesome but don't forget to post pics.
Also does anyone know anything about that different color TJ08 E that silverstone show during CES 2012?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trentiles*
> 
> No pics yet but so far I finished externally mounting an H80 and replaced the front intake fan.


this is going to sound dumb, but...... uhm..... why?







H80 fits inside the case and the AP181 works fine in that case i mean i can kinda understand the changing the ap181 if you want to go quiet, but the fan isn't THAT loud to begin with.


----------



## Conte Vlad

In my case, when position the fan speed to low, this is totally off ..... Is this normal?


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> this is going to sound dumb, but...... uhm..... why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H80 fits inside the case and the AP181 works fine in that case i mean i can kinda understand the changing the ap181 if you want to go quiet, but the fan isn't THAT loud to begin with.


Why not? I can't do something that's different and must do what everyone else already has?









I enjoy trying to attempt case builds and do setups that people have not attempted. After seeing only a handful of truly "custom" tj08 builds here I thought people may appreciate seeing something different from the norm.

I replaced the front fan because I wanted something that would be very quiet yet still move a decent amount of air. I'm trying to go for as quiet of a build as I can while also achieving great temps for all components.

Yes the H80 does fit entirely inside the case but that's not where I wanted it for a couple reasons. First was that I like having the inside of the case as clean as possible. With the H80 inside it takes up a lot of room and I don't like the way that looks at all. Also when running it in push/pull it only clears the waterblock by a couple millimeters. If you want to add a fan shroud to the mix then forget about it. You will either have to shave down the one side of the fan and deal with it covering the nice looking waterblock entirely.

Also with the H80 internal you are covering up some motherboard components that tend to get nice and warm. With them being covered up they are not getting much airflow.

With the H80 externally mounted it removes the rad from the higher air temp inside of the case. All motherboard components are getting nice airflow because they are not completely covered up by 2 fans and a rad, and I am able to easily run a fan shroud on the single fan mounted inside of the case without it running the looks of the interior.

So...that's why


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conte Vlad*
> 
> In my case, when position the fan speed to low, this is totally off ..... Is this normal?


Some people have had issues with the fan connected to the fan header on their motherboard. Try connecting it directly to the psu and see if that fixes the problem.


----------



## BadDad62

Well people here's another Tj08-E build in the mock up stage. Will mainly be used as a server.


----------



## Lutfij

what are your specs for that server and how'd you mount that drive cage that way?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Well people here's another Tj08-E build in the mock up stage. Will mainly be used as a server.


Looking forward to the final build. I'd like to know how you rotated the HDD cage as well.


----------



## Conte Vlad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trentiles*
> 
> Some people have had issues with the fan connected to the fan header on their motherboard. Try connecting it directly to the psu and see if that fixes the problem.


Thank you,
but how do I connect the fan directly to the psu?
I have a coolmater M500 Silent .... need an adapter?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conte Vlad*
> 
> Thank you,
> but how do I connect the fan directly to the psu?
> I have a coolmater M500 Silent .... need an adapter?


Yes. Something like this.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Well people here's another Tj08-E build in the mock up stage. Will mainly be used as a server.


WOOOHOOO ITX BUILD?

There is a question mark because I haven't seen my motherboard since I started modding ^__^

I was thinking about doing that with the hard drive cage, I was worried about heat buildup since no air would be passing through the hard drives.


----------



## Lutfij

i thought itx had only one pci expansion slot


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> WOOOHOOO ITX BUILD?.


No i dont think so.. it is actual mATX board.. if disagree, then looking it close!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> what are your specs for that server and how'd you mount that drive cage that way?


Hey guys at the moment its just sitting there after unscrewing the plastic plate from the bottom of the cage. Not sure how i'll go temperature wise for the drives. Probably not use the bay res and go for a 355 and res top.

Mobo = GA-G31M-S2L
Cpu = E8400
Gpu = Gtx 280
Ram = 4g Team Extreme
HDD = 5 x 2Tb + 3 x 1Tb


----------



## randomnerd865

Can I join the official owners club??


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> No i dont think so.. it is actual mATX board.. if disagree, then looking it close!


lol Like I said, I haven't seen my actual motherboard since I started modding (I didn't realize there was that much extra room in front of the motherboard near the sata channels lol)

nice liquid cooling though. I just ordered all that I should need for mine. Should have it all in by next thursday/friday. 2 internally Liquid cooled 590's by next sunday! Pictures to come.


----------



## tmaven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> ...


What are u using for hold second hdd? Im searching for some proper option instead of huge box


----------



## randomnerd865

I have an SSD mounted at the very bottom under my card reader and I didn't want to use the HDD cage so i just used double sided foam and a thin piece of rubber to stop vibration and the foam keeps it fairly secure while I transport it for LAN's...
Here is some closer pics-


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Can I join the official owners club??


Is that a Noctua nh-u12p se2 cooler?


----------



## randomnerd865

No, its actually the NH-U9B SE2... the 92cm one and it does an amazing job on my 2500k for its size


----------



## toyz72

i'm really trying not to buy one of theses cases,lol. i just built this one, but it is a nice looking case.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Hi Guy's
Soo much goodness about this case
I'm going to pick one up this week and for some reason I seem keen to get the exterior of it powdercoated a Fire Engine Red. Has anyone got experience in powdercoating and what preperation I would need to do?

Cheers


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> lol Like I said, I haven't seen my actual motherboard since I started modding (I didn't realize there was that much extra room in front of the motherboard near the sata channels lol)


Crackheadkid, dude yeah super cool.. no worry..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*


neat set up..& nice modified it


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> i'm really trying not to buy one of theses cases,lol. i just built this one, but it is a nice looking case.


It is my favorite, I came from a HAF932 and this case is small with a roomy feel to it. Not roomy in regards to it is 'as easy' to work with as my 932, but rather what you can put in it with good temps.

Stop arguing with yourself, buy one, mod it to your hearts content, post pictures.

and repete


----------



## BadDad62

go on you know you can't resist much longer


----------



## 5pellfire

Would it be possible (with little modding) to install a normal ATX board in this case?

Meaning, that the lower part of the board would be covered by the PSU ...I'm
wondering if there is enough free space behind the PSU for the board to fit.


----------



## omel13omel

Hello Guys,

Good day....

Can I join the club?I have a newly assembled temjin-08 evolution case...
is it okay if I join without even posting some pictures first?









I dont have a decent camera to take one...


----------



## DaWeirdGuy

Hey can i join the club i just assembled it







here are some picture:


----------



## GTR Mclaren

I need to stay away from this thread...every time I enter i want more this case :O

if only silverstone sell it in my country


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omel13omel*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> Good day....
> Can I join the club?I have a newly assembled temjin-08 evolution case...
> is it okay if I join without even posting some pictures first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a decent camera to take one...


Pics or it dosent exist. ^__^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5pellfire*
> 
> Would it be possible (with little modding) to install a normal ATX board in this case?
> Meaning, that the lower part of the board would be covered by the PSU ...I'm
> wondering if there is enough free space behind the PSU for the board to fit.


You can not fit an ATX in this case. The PSU mount is right adove the motherboard.


----------



## omel13omel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Pics or it dosent exist. ^__^
> You can not fit an ATX in this case. The PSU mount is right adove the motherboard.


ok...i'l barrow a camera to my friend soon....meantime..il just drool my eyes on your rigs everyone







....


----------



## jstanford

Here's my TJ08-E mATX build inspired by many other builds on this forum topic with a couple of my own twists.


I rotated the front fan 180 degrees and sleeved the front cables for a cleaner look.




I removed all of the lower drive bays and heatsink stand.


The upper drive bays are empty as well.









Thanks for looking.


----------



## psyclum

maybe i'm missing something, i don't even see an SSD in your build.... you running the whole thing off gigabit eithernet and booting off a server or something??


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Is there any way to fix the panels scratch's? I have a few scratch's.


----------



## jstanford

psyclum, I mounted the SSD on the back of the motherboard tray. The first picture below shows the tray without the motherboard installed. You can see that I installed the SSD using two mounting screws that were fit through the vent holes at the top. This also allows the SSD to rest on the cable tie mount in the middle which acts like a mini shelf. The other photo shows how the SSD is sitting and also the NZXT cable extensions I used.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstanford*


nice. i was looking for it at the bottom of the case where you would normally mount it since there are holes at the bottom of the case for the SSD to mount. your method is cleaner tho i don't know what the temps are like in that location of the case. but considering the RV03 uses the same location for HDD mounts, i guess it works just fine


----------



## jstanford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> nice. i was looking for it at the bottom of the case where you would normally mount it since there are holes at the bottom of the case for the SSD to mount. your method is cleaner tho i don't know what the temps are like in that location of the case. but considering the RV03 uses the same location for HDD mounts, i guess it works just fine


Yeah, I wanted the main area to be as clean as possible. I'll keep an eye on the SSD performance and if it is too hot there, then I'll probably move it to one of the upper drive bays. But no problems so far.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstanford*
> 
> Here's my TJ08-E mATX build inspired by many other builds on this forum topic with a couple of my own twists.


Very nice! This has given me some good ideas for my wife's gaming PC I plan to build in the next year.


----------



## psyclum

humm.......... you know.... after taking a 2nd look at this pic right here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstanford*


with THAT much room at the bottom of the case empty.... some enterprising dremel owner MAY start thinking there is PLENTY of room for a H100 heck with all that room cleared up top, some liquid nut might think there is no reason why a XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir cant live up there

to take this just 1 step further, MAYBE someone would decide that with some modding, a PS07 (TJ08-E's sister case) can fit a 240 rad up front AND a 240 rad at the bottom of the case?







or even more, just to make things interesting, a H80 in the back of the case to compete the package?







granted airflow would be crap due to the lack of space to put fans in, but with THAT much liquid circulating, you don't really NEED that much airflow to keep things cool.


----------



## copper

Damn you Jstanford!!!!! You stole my thunder on the hidden harddrive idea. I might place it somewhere else, but IDK if it will work yet. It will be tight. Although I will still rock 2 of them, but I'll have to rock a laptop hard drive and SSD.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Well people here's another Tj08-E build in the mock up stage. Will mainly be used as a server.


Allready way ahead of you bud










Magicool 180 Slim Radiator

Trying to work out how to get one here in Australia.

Allso have a XSPC 355pump and bayres in optical bays and still keep all my Hdd's


----------



## jstanford

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Damn you Jstanford!!!!! You stole my thunder on the hidden harddrive idea. I might place it somewhere else, but IDK if it will work yet. It will be tight. Although I will still rock 2 of them, but I'll have to rock a laptop hard drive and SSD.


hehe, sorry copper. I think if you're a ninja with your cabling, there's definitely room for two 2.5" drives on the back of the motherboard tray. You'd have to drill mounting holes, but I think it's doable.


----------



## BadDad62

Could mount them here as this guy has done







personally i prefer the ninja idea


----------



## Gorre

Hi, I have moved my components from my ANTEC p180 mini to this case. I have noticed that the power-supply is much hotter now then it was in my ANTEC.. The fan is facing up, in the manual they recommend the PSU fan be facing down... Anyone know how to cool the PSU ?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorre*
> 
> Hi, I have moved my components from my ANTEC p180 mini to this case. I have noticed that the power-supply is much hotter now then it was in my ANTEC.. The fan is facing up, in the manual they recommend the PSU fan be facing down... Anyone know how to cool the PSU ?


Use the Rigbuilder link in the upper right corner to add your system spec to your sig. That will help others better answer your question.


----------



## copper

Also have you added an exhaust fan yet? That would help!


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Could mount them here as this guy has done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> personally i prefer the ninja idea


Is this yours baddad? It's a beauty!


----------



## randomnerd865

Hmmm this gives me expensive ideas.. I need suggestions for water cooling mine :


----------



## copper

Yeah I have a feeling the TJO8-E club will turn into the watercooling club in the near future.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Is this yours baddad? It's a beauty!


Sorry mate it's not mine, it belongs to a guy on OCAU. Here's a pic of my mine i mocked up a couple of weeks ago. this is going to be my new server


----------



## tmaven

Today comming my combitool ferm fct-160f and i will make new hdd box just for 2hhds from plexiglass









And window incomming! (


----------



## Derek1387

Thinking of either going with this or a Fractal Arc mini. My main concern-cooling with a single 180mm radiator... and where would I put a 1TB 3.5" drive? I would mount the SSD on the back panel, but the HDD is what im worried about.

Can anyone chime in and ease my concerns?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Yeah I have a feeling the TJO8-E club will turn into the watercooling club in the near future.


I think it will turn into a "this case is perfect, lets make it better by modding" club. Water cooling will be a topic yes. but look at what everyone is doing. quite fantastic.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Yeah I have a feeling the TJO8-E club will turn into the watercooling club in the near future.


fight off the infection. stay true to air


----------



## motokill36

There great too look at tho top job all


----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> No, its actually the NH-U9B SE2... the 92cm one and it does an amazing job on my 2500k for its size


Hi what temp do you get with that i fancy one them for mine


----------



## randomnerd865

My ambient is around 73 F and It idles around 32C and 77C load with fans at half. With the fans at 100% I get 30C idle and around 69C load at 4.5ghz


----------



## motokill36

Thats good thanks for reply


----------



## erik257

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> Thinking of either going with this or a Fractal Arc mini. My main concern-cooling with a single 180mm radiator... and where would I put a 1TB 3.5" drive? I would mount the SSD on the back panel, but the HDD is what im worried about.
> Can anyone chime in and ease my concerns?


the hdd can go into the 5.25" bay drive, and you can put a pump res combo into the other bay slot. it won't be a d5 pump unfortunately, but a ddc is fine


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> the hdd can go into the 5.25" bay drive, and you can put a pump res combo into the other bay slot. it won't be a d5 pump unfortunately, but a ddc is fine


I have a D5 in a dual bay res... i think that would work?


----------



## randomnerd865

It would work fine if you didn't have a hdd in one of two optical bays...


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erik257*
> 
> the hdd can go into the 5.25" bay drive, and you can put a pump res combo into the other bay slot. it won't be a d5 pump unfortunately, but a ddc is fine


erik257 I'm pretty sure the DDC bay takes up 2 x 5.25 bays as the four i've got do.

If it helps you bud here's what i'm going to do with my TJO8-E

1 No Optical (External)
2 use some HDD Silencers (link below) These should allow 2 x 3.5s in each 5.25 bay = 4hdd in mine







+ the 4 in the hdd bays








3 DDC pump and res top (link below)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_485_127&zenid=a0a9baa749e419118ef419d5266b2f2c

http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_266&products_id=677


----------



## battleponcho

Hey guys the next step for my rig is buying a new case and narrowed it down between the TJ08B-E or the PS07B
the PS07B is roughly 72$+tax, TJ08B-E 97$+tax, both free shipping.

Have a few questions hopefully someone can put input on

1x180mm vs 2x120mm. with the different bezel design considered which is better, is the 25$ more worth it?

Also, do any of the cases offer some sort of bracket out of the box so i can mount a 3.5" hdd in the optical bay?

I noticed that in order to do the push pull factor with my a70 id need to remove the hdd tray which is fine by me.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> Hey guys the next step for my rig is buying a new case and narrowed it down between the TJ08B-E or the PS07B
> the PS07B is roughly 72$+tax, TJ08B-E 97$+tax, both free shipping.
> Have a few questions hopefully someone can put input on
> 1x180mm vs 2x120mm. with the different bezel design considered which is better, is the 25$ more worth it?
> Also, do any of the cases offer some sort of bracket out of the box so i can mount a 3.5" hdd in the optical bay?
> I noticed that in order to do the push pull factor with my a70 id need to remove the hdd tray which is fine by me.


Hey battleponcho, After just looking at a review for the PS07B my mind was made up from the first picture NOT to get it. Why you say, Simply because its got a front door as from past experiences with my Alienwaware cases. As to mounting 3.5" hdds in the opticalbays thats a no brainer using something like these from Nexus. I'm using two in my TJ08s in the optical bays.











http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_485_127&zenid=a0a9baa749e419118ef419d5266b2f2c


----------



## squishysquishy

Just an update. I have a single 590 on water, M35x pump, 5.25in bay res....and it is bubbles city even after 20 min. Want to know why? Because the XSPC res I bought apparently has an "in" and "out" port...and I have them backwards -____-

This is a job to finish tomorrow. I gave up on fitting 2 590's in there, so the other is in my brothers computer. And I just picked up a 3TB hdd for 170 on newegg, so 4 hdds, 1 ssd, watercooled 590, H80 for my processor. All in this wonderful little case.

final pics to come. ^__^


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Hey battleponcho, After just looking at a review for the PS07B my mind was made up from the first picture NOT to get it. Why you say, Simply because its got a front door as from past experiences with my Alienwaware cases. As to mounting 3.5" hdds in the opticalbays thats a no brainer using something like these from Nexus. I'm using two in my TJ08s in the optical bays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_485_127&zenid=a0a9baa749e419118ef419d5266b2f2c


So a bracket isn't included in the box eh? thats unfortunate, and damn it costs 20$ for just bent metal. I guess until i buy one ill just keep my hdd screwed in tight to one side and use elastics to support it

I was leaning more towards the TJ08B-E, like the single 180mm for noise, high and low switch and easily accessible fan filter.
I noticed some owners in the thread when they mount the hdd on the bottom of the case they mount it to the width of the case instead of the depth. and that they mount an additional hdd on top of it without needing the hdd cage. Does this require modding or is standard cause that might fix my need for a bracket.
Interested in mounting two on top of each other cause it looks like it still gives enough room for a push pull factor.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> So a bracket isn't included in the box eh? thats unfortunate, and damn it costs 20$ for just bent metal. I guess until i buy one ill just keep my hdd screwed in tight to one side and use elastics to support it
> I was leaning more towards the TJ08B-E, like the single 180mm for noise, high and low switch and easily accessible fan filter.
> I noticed some owners in the thread when they mount the hdd on the bottom of the case they mount it to the width of the case instead of the depth. and that they mount an additional hdd on top of it without needing the hdd cage. Does this require modding or is standard cause that might fix my need for a bracket.
> Interested in mounting two on top of each other cause it looks like it still gives enough room for a push pull factor.


Not sure why they mount them like that, maybe for cable management? i've turned the hdd bay around for mine for that reason. Some people even put theres in the bottom bay facing toward the front that way your cable are hidden as well.



Nearly 5am here i'm of for sleep


----------



## Volkswagen

Here is mines- moved over from a Fractal Design Arc Mini and I am happy. It is smaller which is what I wanted. There are couple of things that I want to do as far as hdd mounting goes- I have a 1 TB Samsung F3 storage drive and 2 crucial M'4 SSD's for OS and Games- think I could solve all of my problems by having a 256GB SSD







Or perhaps I just need one of these adapters mentioned in the last few posts- will see once I get bored and have free time may thinker with it. The wiring is not bad at all but could be better. Front fan is deff loud on the high setting but that is not a problem during gaming because the 6990 overpowers everything. The H80 with the AP 15's in push and pull is working well- looks like the ideal solution would be to watercool the gpu and cpu with a 180mm rad


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Just an update. I have a single 590 on water, M35x pump, 5.25in bay res....and it is bubbles city even after 20 min. Want to know why? Because the XSPC res I bought apparently has an "in" and "out" port...and I have them backwards -____-
> This is a job to finish tomorrow. I gave up on fitting 2 590's in there, so the other is in my brothers computer. And I just picked up a 3TB hdd for 170 on newegg, so 4 hdds, 1 ssd, watercooled 590, H80 for my processor. All in this wonderful little case.
> final pics to come. ^__^


Nooooo...... I was looking forward to seeing 2 590's!!!! You have to do it!!!!!! GL either way.... I can't wait till you take pics of everything finished up.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Nooooo...... I was looking forward to seeing 2 590's!!!! You have to do it!!!!!! GL either way.... I can't wait till you take pics of everything finished up.


I was soo close, I have to mount a 120 in order to get the cooling neccessary and it is IMPOSSIBLE believe me. but i just have to drain and refill, i have next tuesday off so hopefully by wed night we will be back in business.


----------



## omel13omel

My under construction RiG....









Told You...I don't have a decent cam yet...LOLz..

will update rig soon....







hehehehe


----------



## tmaven

ach nice window!







I'm waiting for my red glass


----------



## omel13omel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> ach nice window!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my red glass


thanks.....mine is not yet finished too...I will buy and cut acrylic for that side panel soon...


----------



## omel13omel

Daylight photo









My modded Silverstone Temjin


----------



## copper

^^^^ is that beveled or just cut? Did you do it yourself? I've been wanting to do that in the future as well. I honestly feel this case needs a lil window of some sort.


----------



## omel13omel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> ^^^^ is that beveled or just cut? Did you do it yourself? I've been wanting to do that in the future as well. I honestly feel this case needs a lil window of some sort.


It is a cut......a friend of mine did the trick using his rotary tool.....I just gave him the design and he did the rest cutting those design..


----------



## Derek1387

Is anyone replacing the front fan with something aftermarket???? I thought i read somewhere the Phobia?


----------



## psyclum

it's spelled phobya


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's spelled phobya


Cool... so... is it better than the stock one?


----------



## psyclum

better is a relative term. what exactly are you looking for? silence? CFM? static pressure? the reason i gave you the correct spelling is so you can google it and make judgements on your own if you don't know exactly what it is you are looking for.


----------



## Derek1387

I am still trying to decide between this case and the Arc Mini... the Arc Mini is just a little bigger than I wanted to go... but i dont know how a single 180 rad would do on a 7970 and an i7....


----------



## DaveG

Depends on how you want to use it and how low you want your temps to be. I'm sure it would be fine under normal use & gaming, but if you're folding or benchmarking or trying for near-ambient temps, it may struggle.

Comparatively, a 180mm radiator should be better than a 240 rad.
120 x 240 radiator:
28,800 mm^2 core surface area (2D)
22,608 mm^2 fan surface area (2D)

180mm radiator:
32,400 mm^2 core surface area (2D)
25,434 mm^2 fan surface area (2D)
Larger end tanks for higher thermal reserve capacity (given same height and thickness)
I would think it would also have less head pressure due to having shorter & more numerous tubes (if same size and cross-sectional area)

But, all of that is just basic geometry & themal/fluid dynamics - I'm not sure how the basics translate to real world PC cooling. No matter what, I'd do it just for a small and super clean WC'd system.


----------



## Jyve

Just picked up this case, decided to go smaller. Pretty excited to put it all together.

Quick question. I have a couple GT ap15s right now. Great fans, but looking for quiet. Understand they're pretty quiet for what they are, but curious how much quieter ap14 or ap13s might be. Looking for 2 in a p/p. Think the ap13s will work well for a moddest 4.2 or so oc on a 2500k? I'm sure the ap14s would do better, but are the 14s significantly quieter than ap15s? Sorry, forgot to mention this is for a kuhler 620.


----------



## omel13omel

Modded Silverstone Temjin















tnx for viewing guys...







keep sharing your ideas about the temjin 08-e


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omel13omel*
> 
> Modded Silverstone Temjin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tnx for viewing guys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep sharing your ideas about the temjin 08-e


I'm loving your window's
I just picked up my TJ08-e from Allneeds. I'm a very happy camper.
Except I want to open it now at work but will have to wait till I get home from work


----------



## omel13omel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> I'm loving your window's
> I just picked up my TJ08-e from Allneeds. I'm a very happy camper.
> Except I want to open it now at work but will have to wait till I get home from work


thanks......and glad you choose tj08-e...

post some photos too when you done modding your window


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Good builds guys!

With the issues I'm having with DangerDen, I may revert back to The TJ08-E.

I bought a custom made case but they sent it and they got some measurements wrong so its useless and I've been waiting for over 2 weeks and I've sent 2 E-mails asking what the situation is with no reply.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> I'm loving your window's
> I just picked up my TJ08-e from Allneeds. I'm a very happy camper.
> Except I want to open it now at work but will have to wait till I get home from work


Your here in Adelaide?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Good builds guys!
> With the issues I'm having with DangerDen, I may revert back to The TJ08-E.
> I bought a custom made case but they sent it and they got some measurements wrong so its useless and I've been waiting for over 2 weeks and I've sent 2 E-mails asking what the situation is with no reply.


You switched! ahhh so that's why you stopped showing your face hahaha. I thought you stopped coming on OC.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Very much so in Radelaide
I have plans for this little case.
I'm going to wait till IvyBridge hits before I build this sucker with the i53550K (or whatever they'll call it, the 2500k replacement) and 7950 on a maybe a ASUS GENE m-atx board to keep the colour scheme because I want to get the exterior of this case powdercoated in FireEngine Red.
unsure what would be best. to window THEN powdercoat or Powdercoat THEN window.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Good builds guys!
> With the issues I'm having with DangerDen, I may revert back to The TJ08-E.
> I bought a custom made case but they sent it and they got some measurements wrong so its useless and I've been waiting for over 2 weeks and I've sent 2 E-mails asking what the situation is with no reply.


Sorry man, just liquid cool in this case. Unless of course you have PLANS for this updated rig. in which case...mod the hell out of this case.

P.S. Add me.

P.S.S. get your mod on.


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Very much so in Radelaide
> I have plans for this little case.
> I'm going to wait till IvyBridge hits before I build this sucker with the i53550K (or whatever they'll call it, the 2500k replacement) and 7950 on a maybe a ASUS GENE m-atx board to keep the colour scheme because I want to get the exterior of this case powdercoated in FireEngine Red.
> unsure what would be best. to window THEN powdercoat or Powdercoat THEN window.


Always do all your cutting before powdercoating.


----------



## randomnerd865

Does anyone know where I can get some good para chord/ sleaving with tools for cheap? I want to redo my rigs entire wiring with black and blue.


----------



## omel13omel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some good para chord/ sleaving with tools for cheap? I want to redo my rigs entire wiring with black and blue.


you can try amazon...

I saw lots of paracord there....and some shrink tubes too....and also the FTW website....some sleeving tools are there also..


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Good builds guys!
> With the issues I'm having with DangerDen, I may revert back to The TJ08-E.
> I bought a custom made case but they sent it and they got some measurements wrong so its useless and I've been waiting for over 2 weeks and I've sent 2 E-mails asking what the situation is with no reply.
> 
> 
> 
> You switched! ahhh so that's why you stopped showing your face hahaha. I thought you stopped coming on OC.
Click to expand...

Hahaha, well there's some truth to it.

I've started Year 11 and taking it seriously do I've had so little spare time with that including friends and stuff.

Hopefully should actually be putting my m-ITX build up.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some good para chord/ sleaving with tools for cheap? I want to redo my rigs entire wiring with black and blue.


I would look though the modding section of OCN. Those guys know where those kind of deals are to be had.


----------



## Rob Irizarry

My new build - brought online on Feb 3 @1:38AM:

*Update: 2-20-2011* - I removed the drive cage and instead secured the hard drive onto the SSD 'cage'. It sits on top of a doubled up piece of rubbery shelf liner and is held down by two velcro straps. The difference in noise is significant. Gone is the deep resonance the drive cage was introducing. I'm much happier with the arrangement.



I built it for the purposes of running a virtual lab thus the maxed out 32 GB RAM. Because I'm not a gamer, you'll note there's no graphics card. The onboard HD 3000 graphic capability is plenty. The build is as follows:


Asus Maximus IV GeneZ/Gen3
Intel 2600K overclocked to 4.6GHz
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler
G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB
SILVERSTONE ST75F-P 750W Power Supply
OCZ Vertex 3 Series - MAX IOPS Edition 120GB SSD
WD Caviar Black 1 TB hard drive
And of course, there's the Silverstone TJ-08E case. I love the look, its cooling and its small form factor.

So far everything has performed well. The mobo and memory work beautifully. If I had to call out a few nits, it would be these:


Silverstone case - The painted inside seems a bit easy to scratch. For the most part I fared pretty well but I still ended up with a couple of now annoying scratches.

Using the drive cage has resulted in a deep resonant tone from drive activity that wasn't there when I simply affixed the drive to the top of the SSD cage. Without the cage, the drive noise was simply a bit of clicking. I'll likely revert to the cage-less set up.

Silverstone 750W - The mobo power cable is VERY stiff. At first, I thought I might have to get a sleeved extension to get the flexibility. Instead, I loosened things up by clipping the zip tie that retains the existing sleeve, pulled the sleeve back, spread the wiring a bit and then zip tied the sleeve in its new location. That was just enough to do the trick.

The other thing of note is the slight clicking I detected from the PSU fan a few days ago. The fan spins at a very low rate so if not for the clicking, it would be inaudible. It may in part be brought on by its orientation - I have the power supply fan facing the inside of the case as I've seen recommended. Regardless, it's a bit disappointing considering I've never had this occur with less costly power supplies.

Intel HD Graphics 3000 - From time to time, the screen displays artifacts right after initial boot. The artifact issue isn't altogether uncommon. I found reports of it from others using the Intel onboard graphics. I've found that simply powering off and powering on the monitor gets rid of them. If it should really become annoying I have a graphics card or two sitting somewhere.

Overall, a successful build and thanks to all who unknowingly helped me through the wealth of information in their posts.

Rob


----------



## DaveG

Not bad for a late night possibly drunk shopping spree!


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Is this the Phobya phan that people have been replacing the AIR PENETRATOR RAD MAXSTREEME with http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/g-silent-18-700rpm-red-led/?


----------



## Rob Irizarry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> Not bad for a late night possibly drunk shopping spree!


Between two small children and my IT job, staying up late is the only way to get my own stuff done!


----------



## Talos77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Is this the Phobya phan that people have been replacing the AIR PENETRATOR RAD MAXSTREEME with http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/g-silent-18-700rpm-red-led/?


Yeah that's the one I bought. Quieter than the ap-181 and yet still pushes more air than it on low.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## randomnerd865

I want a custom side panel cut for mine any suggestions of people who do this professionally?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ahh hell, the more I look at this case, the more I really wanna get it to replace my beloved but "aging" mini P-180 as I sure as hell have no idea if Antec is ever gonna come out with a successor. I saw this case months ago but I dismissed it for one reason or another but after doing more reseach, looks like its good all around, especially cooling

How have you guys been dealing with noise/vibration from HDD's? I only have a single WD Caviar Black. How has the stock 180mm fan been cooling wise at high/low temps vs noise output? I'm not anal about noise, but I don't wanna hear a buzzing, low quality fan either.


----------



## huga

This is not mine! Was just browsing the internets and came across this on some forums and thought it was worth sharing. You can find the thread here http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/52-nyhetskommentarer/1049481-silverstone-tj08-e/


----------



## Onions

i just purchased this case and i gots a question... are the bays up top for dvds and juck covers attached or clipped..?


----------



## copper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huga*
> 
> This is not mine! Was just browsing the internets and came across this on some forums and thought it was worth sharing. You can find the thread here http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/52-nyhetskommentarer/1049481-silverstone-tj08-e/


Am I blind, bc I don't see a reservoir anywhere?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i just purchased this case and i gots a question... are the bays up top for dvds and juck covers attached or clipped..?


The bays are held in by screws.


----------



## Lutfij

look at the last pic and you'll see a res between the front 180 rad and the mobo


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *copper*
> 
> The bays are held in by screws.


ok thnx







ill be sure to post my build in here once im done to bad i have to wait







when i orderd it there was stock they went to ship and theres none


----------



## nvgamer3486

Hey guys this is my first post, and it was actually this thread that made my build what it is today







injoy my pics, and I will be doing better cable management when my SSD's arrive then I can get rid of the HDD cage & the optical has to go!

specs:
3930K C2 @ 4.4GHZ stock volts!
Asus Rampage IV Gene
XFX HD6990
Corsair H80
16GB Patriot 1866 quad channel
Siliverstone 850w Gold
2x1TB Black edition sata 3 raid 0 ( soon to be repace with 2x corsair GT 120GB )



















more after pics when its all cleaned up


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Or just ignore me, that works also.


----------



## somebodysb2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Or just ignore me, that works also.


Did you know that Silverstone has a product page for said fan? Did you know that they offer CFM and decibel ratings on the specification page?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2*
> 
> Did you know that Silverstone has a product page for said fan? Did you know that they offer CFM and decibel ratings on the specification page?


I want real world results, not specs


----------



## Vestito

well heres "real world" for you but its the ap121 not the 180, should be about the same

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m8fC809TK0


----------



## 1ceTr0n

No damnit, not that either. I'm wanting all around noise results from the case as a whole.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> No damnit, not that either. I'm wanting all around noise results from the case as a whole.


The fan is loud as hell IMO. Its the main reason I stopped using the case. I'm looking into getting a PS07 though since they chose to go with 120s.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vestito

I'm using a TJ-11 currently my tj-08e is coming in a week or so, stupid usps parcel post...










the 180s are loud on high have a whining noise in the background, BUT if you under volt them to about 70% its silent


----------



## mikeaj

What does "real world" mean?

If you want lab testing in an anechoic chamber of the fan by itself and then with a system, the SPCR review had that:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1215-page5.html

So on low switch setting and undervolted, I doubt anybody would complain about that. The Caviar Black may be another issue though.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Bah, forget it then, i'll get the Antec P280 instead.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ahh hell, the more I look at this case, the more I really wanna get it to replace my beloved but "aging" mini P-180 as I sure as hell have no idea if Antec is ever gonna come out with a successor. I saw this case months ago but I dismissed it for one reason or another but after doing more reseach, looks like its good all around, especially cooling
> 
> How have you guys been dealing with noise/vibration from HDD's? I only have a single WD Caviar Black. How has the stock 180mm fan been cooling wise at high/low temps vs noise output? I'm not anal about noise, but I don't wanna hear a buzzing, low quality fan either.


I dont know about eveyone else. but i ignored it because i saw that he didnt have our case, figured it was a noob posting in the wrong thread. My sincerest apologies.

I have 5 hdds in the cage, and one mounted on the cage holder with a 2.5-3.5mm adapter. 2 caviar blacks, 2 caviar greens, and a 90gb ssd. no vibration buzzing ussue. just screw em down nice and tight (the foam gets rid of the buzzing if you tighten them down tight).

the stock P180 is a good fan, it is around 25db at 'low' for most of us (other than those with a bad fan). Most of is who modd replace it with the Phobia (or equivalent 180mm fan, which are silent).

I as well as some others used acoustic foam on all parts on the case to ensure quieter operation.

If you are going for performance, this is a great case.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Hmm, thanks Crackhead, thats exactly what I was looking for, rep for you, none for the rest! Can you link to that phobia fan as Im not really for one for modding fans, I just buy better ones. Any issues with the front intake filter vibrating since it doesn't click into place?

Some reviewers have stated that the front panel buttons don't have a quality feel to them, any input on that? Thats good to know about the buzzing and vibration, or lacktherof, especially if you have that many HDD In this case and its doing well as I only have one single WD Black Cavier and MAYBE an SDD later this year.

One thing that stands out in the reviews is due to the design of the case and the strong pressure from the front intake fan, hot components get direct cool air unlike many other case designs, even ones that are bigger then this case and that I really like, especially outa the box form.

And for just $100, its really tempting.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

For former owners of Antec mini P180's who defected and bought this case to replace the mini P180, what have been your finding of pro's and con's with this case in comparison to the legendary mini P180?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Hmm, thanks Crackhead, thats exactly what I was looking for, rep for you, none for the rest! Can you link to that phobia fan as Im not really for one for modding fans, I just buy better ones. Any issues with the front intake filter vibrating since it doesn't click into place?
> 
> Some reviewers have stated that the front panel buttons don't have a quality feel to them, any input on that? Thats good to know about the buzzing and vibration, or lacktherof, especially if you have that many HDD In this case and its doing well as I only have one single WD Black Cavier and MAYBE an SDD later this year.
> 
> One thing that stands out in the reviews is due to the design of the case and the strong pressure from the front intake fan, hot components get direct cool air unlike many other case designs, even ones that are bigger then this case and that I really like, especially outa the box form.
> 
> And for just $100, its really tempting.


For the caviar black...I have 2x 1.5tb blacks raid 0. I had them on the top and bottom, and they got warm. So I swapped my blacks and greens (ie: greens on 1,4, blacks on 2,3) and they are much happier. So, long story short (wanted to provide my stumblings) Mount your heavy use drives in the center of the cage, put your storage drives toward the ends where there is less air flow over the tops or bottom of the drives.

you can use those anti-vibration fan screwes if you want, I just tightened that sucker down tight and put a rubber washer between the fan and the case (works great). The only downside to using the phobya fan LINK is that it dosent move the same volume of air.

I would recommend that you try it with the P180 and switch it if necessary. I would still be using it if I didnt have to fit a 180mm radiator and 2 180mm fans (push pull liquid cooling solution).

Also, if you buy it...what are you modding? It is pretty fantastic stock, but mods are fun ^__^


----------



## squishysquishy

Hello Gents; I am done.

Front View


Cable Management Side


The Belly of The Beast


Closeup of Water Cooling


GPU Temps


Bunny


----------



## Lutfij

^ crap ! that is some tight area for watercooling - ever thought of reworking the tubing? nice thing going on in there with the HDD rack filled tot he brim! kudo's!


----------



## NorCa

That time + 20 days or something for it (among my new pc parts) to get to my country


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> ^ crap ! that is some tight area for watercooling - ever thought of reworking the tubing? nice thing going on in there with the HDD rack filled tot he brim! kudo's!


That is actually the optimized layout for the tubing. The product of 30minutes of thought. I could make the tubing a little shorter perhaps for a precise fit, but I dont feel like draining it again.

It is good enough. very happy with it. Mainly because I have the same performance and it is silent ^__^


----------



## Lutfij

Quote:


> Mainly because I have the same performance and it is silent ^__^


well if that came form 30mins, than yeah go have a nice cold drink







of fizzy bobley


----------



## 1ceTr0n

That is pretty farking impressive crackhead, full towers be damned!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> That is pretty farking impressive crackhead, full towers be damned!


I have a full tower haf932, and I like this case more. I wish I could have fit another rad or i could quad SLI with my 2 590s. But once is in my brothers rig for the time being. when I can run everything maxed on a single 590 I will upgrade the case to the fortress series (uses the 180mm fans too).


----------



## Milmow

this club made me buy this case:thumb: Here's the build so far, i love the case but it has become one frustrating game of tetris and im pretty **** at tetris... more pics soon


[


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milmow*
> 
> this club made me buy this case:thumb: Here's the build so far, i love the case but it has become one frustrating game of tetris and im pretty **** at tetris... more pics soon


Looks good so far. Congrats on the case, we all love it so much.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milmow*
> 
> this club made me buy this case:thumb: Here's the build so far, i love the case but it has become one frustrating game of tetris and im pretty **** at tetris... more pics soon
> 
> [


What rad is that? btw very nice build so far I'm jelly


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> What rad is that? btw very nice build so far I'm jelly


I think it is the same 180mm rad everyone has been using, just upsidedown.


----------



## Milmow

Yep that would be the one.. Phobya 200mm







I think the only other 200mm rad is made by antec. I got the rad from thekoolroom.com it came with a phobya red led 180mm fan which I'm currently using due to it being quiet and red.. But am thinking on going back to the penetrator for the better air flow... depending if I'm happy with my temps, I really think my cards could do with some more air flow.


----------



## randomnerd865

I didnt know what everyone else was using either but its good to know that the 200mm rad fits in there good, I always assumed it was a 180mm rad.


----------



## Onions

so i got my case yesterday took a craptonna pics but havent uploaded them. I must say im a little dissapointed







it jsut doesnt have the wow factor i was hopeing for. I do like how the entire case comes apart. but its not very sturdy







idk maybe when i put the second 6970 in it will make me happier


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so i got my case yesterday took a craptonna pics but havent uploaded them. I must say im a little dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it jsut doesnt have the wow factor i was hopeing for. I do like how the entire case comes apart. but its not very sturdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk maybe when i put the second 6970 in it will make me happier


Yeah same here- compared to my old Fractal Design Arc Mini it is very flimsy- paint chips of easily after mounting a hdd/dvd rom once. Definitely not the same quality but the more stuff you put in- it seems to get stronger


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so i got my case yesterday took a craptonna pics but havent uploaded them. I must say im a little dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it jsut doesnt have the wow factor i was hopeing for. I do like how the entire case comes apart. but its not very sturdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk maybe when i put the second 6970 in it will make me happier


That just means you need to get more stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> the more stuff you put in- it seems to get stronger


I agree completely. mine is rock solid. ^___^


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ehhh, now im not sure after onions post


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> so i got my case yesterday took a craptonna pics but havent uploaded them. I must say im a little dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it jsut doesnt have the wow factor i was hopeing for. I do like how the entire case comes apart. but its not very sturdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk maybe when i put the second 6970 in it will make me happier


I got mine last night as well, I love it! I knew basically there wasn't going to be a wow factor looking at it from the outside. If you wanted "wow factor" I think the FT-03 might've been a better choice. I ended up going with the FT-08 because of its cooling and possible watercooling for the future, and also the cable management. I didn't think I was going to be able to fit my Sea Sonic X1250 into the case but it fits! I took apart everything yesterday and its pretty sturdy. some of the metal work could've been better where the metal curves and bends but with the lid on, no one will be able to see anything either way. Overall I think its a great case and im just waiting for the rest of my parts to come in to migrate my system over into it.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ehhh, now im not sure after onions post


dont get me wrong it is a nice case.. has lots of diffrent features adn such im just not happy with a few minor things, and the stability (when empty)... i think once my extensions get here adn my bay adapters it will be better... im gonna get a large ssd for gaming and use the 2 1tb for storage all in the optical bay.. gonna grab a second 6970 and bigger psu....

idk its a nice case, looks nice on teh outside... jsut needs to be loved from teh inside.

Overall its a great first time small formfactor case for me, im glad i got it, just wished it had a little more ****.. o thats cool* moments to the build


----------



## Vestito

My plan is to do a window mod once I get everything setup on the inside, so I can enjoy it without having to take a panel off







!


----------



## Mitch311

Bought the case last week after reading good reviews about it and I am not disappointed at all.



I do have one question tho. I want to tidy up my case a bit (after seeing some of the impressive pics posted) and was looking to move the HDD up into the 5.25" bay that I'm not using. I want to keep the blanking panel in place and install an adapter behind it. Will something like this adapter fit? Will the screws be long enough to hold both parts in place at the front as the panel is screwed in place using some of the mounting holes?


----------



## AstroWicked

I was doing a bunch of research for an HTPC/LanBox and thanks to this club I recently bought this case from Amazon.
I just got it in but do not have it all together yet, still waiting on MoBo and Ram.

Once I get it all in I will post pics.


----------



## duhasttas

Hoping someone can help me out here. How exactly do you mount an SSD behind the mobo? I don't have a cable long enough to reach the SSD and the optical drive at the same time and am forced to use 2 for very menial applications.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Hoping someone can help me out here. How exactly do you mount an SSD behind the mobo? I don't have a cable long enough to reach the SSD and the optical drive at the same time and am forced to use 2 for very menial applications.


here is the link of the guy that did it

it clearly shows in photo of where/how to put the SSD on the back


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> here is the link of the guy that did it
> it clearly shows in photo of where/how to put the SSD on the back


Thanks a bunch, even though I made my way through a few hundred pages before settling on the case, I missed that







+REP


----------



## psyclum

np







enjoy the choice. IMO it's the best mATX case on the market in terms of thermal performance and relative decibel level. the inverted mobo mount is especially beneficial for GPU cooling which is easily the hottest component of any modern gaming machine.


----------



## duhasttas

^Oh I know. I have owned 2 other Silverstone cases (FT01 and RV02) and have become a fan for life. The fact that it is positive pressure and actually has convenient filters eliminates my #1 peeve of dust build-up. I really think Silverstone is the only innovative company when it comes to being practical and efficient when designing their cases. Sure Lian-Li is better in the quality department, but they don't hold a candle to implementing the ingenuity and practicality of Silverstone in their cooling setups.


----------



## AstroWicked

Wow, thanks for that psyclum. I was mounting my SSD earlier and put it in the default location on the bottom of the case but I think I'll move it here!


----------



## randomnerd865

How good does the twin frozr work in this case I've read everywhere that those cards are terrible for cases like this and even the manual recommends "reference" blower style coolers for this case??


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> How good does the twin frozr work in this case I've read everywhere that those cards are terrible for cases like this and even the manual recommends "reference" blower style coolers for this case??


I have an Asus Directcu II 570 and the temps were around 70c when gaming. I cut a hole in the top of the case to add a 140mm fan and the temps dropped to 60c while playing the same games.

Even 70c is pretty good for such a tiny case. You should have no problems at all with temps on a twin frozr.


----------



## randomnerd865

yeah my 570 classified gets so hot in this case its unreal but it keeps that auto fan control pretty quiet. So gaming stay around 80C and idol is around 50C


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Bought the case last week after reading good reviews about it and I am not disappointed at all.
> 
> I do have one question tho. I want to tidy up my case a bit (after seeing some of the impressive pics posted) and was looking to move the HDD up into the 5.25" bay that I'm not using. I want to keep the blanking panel in place and install an adapter behind it. Will something like this adapter fit? Will the screws be long enough to hold both parts in place at the front as the panel is screwed in place using some of the mounting holes?


lookds nice thus far. although, that adaptor will work you will have to bend it around a bit to get it to fit just right. I would say go for it.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

How have your guy's HDD temps been if you put it that 3.5'' slot cover bay on the very bottom of case? Does it roast?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Bought the case last week after reading good reviews about it and I am not disappointed at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have one question tho. I want to tidy up my case a bit (after seeing some of the impressive pics posted) and was looking to move the HDD up into the 5.25" bay that I'm not using. I want to keep the blanking panel in place and install an adapter behind it. Will something like this adapter fit? Will the screws be long enough to hold both parts in place at the front as the panel is screwed in place using some of the mounting holes?


How are your temps on that Cyclone?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> lookds nice thus far. although, that adaptor will work you will have to bend it around a bit to get it to fit just right. I would say go for it.


I'd reccomend this adapter for the optical bays









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=11025


----------



## Acapella75

Is there any places that sell custom side panels for this case? I can't do it myself so I'd need to purchase it. Thanks.


----------



## Vestito

unfortunately I do not think they sell custom panels for this case, but its easy enough with a dremel, drill and a jig saw i think. I will probably cut my window this weekend or next depending on when I get time.


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> unfortunately I do not think they sell custom panels for this case, but its easy enough with a dremel, drill and a jig saw i think. I will probably cut my window this weekend or next depending on when I get time.


That's too bad. I don't own a dremel or have the skills to use it. This would look nice with a window.


----------



## Vestito

where do you live, If mine turns out well I might be able to cut one for you


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> where do you live, If mine turns out well I might be able to cut one for you


Phoenix, AZ


----------



## Vestito

Yea, shipping shouldn't be too bad then. Let me finish mine this week or next and we can work something out then.


----------



## Mitch311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> lookds nice thus far. although, that adaptor will work you will have to bend it around a bit to get it to fit just right. I would say go for it.


Ordered a few items and getting them delivered tomorrow so I'll let you know how the bay fits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> How have your guy's HDD temps been if you put it that 3.5'' slot cover bay on the very bottom of case? Does it roast?


Not really had any issues with temps, just opened the case and felt the HDD and it feels cool. The front fan pushes a lot of air over the top of it so I don't think heat will be an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> How are your temps on that Cyclone?


I ran benchmarks to look at the temps. CPU idles at ~22 deg C and hits ~50 deg C during prime95 benchmark. GPU idles at ~28 deg C and hits ~55 deg C during 15 min run of Unigine Heaven benchmark program. I'm assuming those temps are ok, I overclocked the GPU to 800MHz and haven't had any issues.

btw how did you know it was a (GTX460) cyclone from that pic? I'm impressed


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Not really had any issues with temps, just opened the case and felt the HDD and it feels cool. The front fan pushes a lot of air over the top of it so I don't think heat will be an issue.


Not on top of the 3.5 bottom drive but but when its inside it like in this picture


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Not on top of the 3.5 bottom drive but but when its inside it like in this picture


You do realize that you referred to the build that the person answering your question has...?


----------



## Liighthead

hey i was wondering any 1 know the mesurement from very bottom of case ( without hhd cage ) to the bottom of io ports.. and from bottom to the 5.25bays?

really want one of these cases haha would fit me perfectly... but... i have a atx board and lost my job like a week ago >.< so no money to buy a matx for now haha


----------



## webflo

Hello everyone !

I just read the all 90+ pages of this topic ! Very instructive but Istill have some questions about this case.
I plan to change in couple of month my config and all I saw here have often only 1 HDD... But I want to build a silent RAID 5 for my next config .... still with a small factor for the case. And this Temjin is the best for that. But what I understood reading this topic is that if you put the HDD in the cage you don't have a lot of space for having a good (and huge) CPU cooler. I don't want to buy a low cost cooler. Actually i'm with a Silverstone Grandia GD05 with 3 HDD inside (2 HDD + 1 SSD) and the temps seems to me pretty high. So my case fan run at high speed and it's pretty noisy finally...So I would not like to have hight temp in my next case.
So there is my question: which CPU cooler I have to choose for having silence and acceptable temp and 5 HDD (4 HDD + 1 SDD) ?
Maybe a watercooling is a good alternate ? I saw that the Corsair H80 fit in this case... But I also saw in several reviews that watercooling using this kind of product elevates the temps of the other components of the mother board. So is the 180mm fan + the HDD cage filled in is enough to get the temps down ? I will afraid that the 4 HDD in the case blocks the air flow. Maybe I'm scary for nothin but I would like to be sure








I find the Thermalright Silver Arrow very nice but I don't fit in the case. Maybe I can rotate the HDD cage in order to win some precious centimer. But I'm afraid the air flow will be block and the HDD won't be refresh enough. May I have wrong ? If I can rotate the cage without creating problem of air flow, for sure I will go with it !!
I also see that the HR-02 is a good cooler and fit in. I just hope that the extraction cooler will be enought for dissipate the heat.

So as you see, I'm really concerned about the heat and the silence.. So that's why I asking you guys ;-)


----------



## Derek1387

So is it beneficial to switch out the stock 180mm fan for the Phobya fan? Quieter? more air? Just ordered my case and am going to watercool a 7970 and a i7...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> I just read the all 90+ pages of this topic ! Very instructive but Istill have some questions about this case.
> I plan to change in couple of month my config and all I saw here have often only 1 HDD... But I want to build a silent RAID 5 for my next config .... still with a small factor for the case. And this Temjin is the best for that. But what I understood reading this topic is that if you put the HDD in the cage you don't have a lot of space for having a good (and huge) CPU cooler. I don't want to buy a low cost cooler. Actually i'm with a Silverstone Grandia GD05 with 3 HDD inside (2 HDD + 1 SSD) and the temps seems to me pretty high. So my case fan run at high speed and it's pretty noisy finally...So I would not like to have hight temp in my next case.
> So there is my question: which CPU cooler I have to choose for having silence and acceptable temp and 5 HDD (4 HDD + 1 SDD) ?
> Maybe a watercooling is a good alternate ? I saw that the Corsair H80 fit in this case... But I also saw in several reviews that watercooling using this kind of product elevates the temps of the other components of the mother board. So is the 180mm fan + the HDD cage filled in is enough to get the temps down ? I will afraid that the 4 HDD in the case blocks the air flow. Maybe I'm scary for nothin but I would like to be sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the Thermalright Silver Arrow very nice but I don't fit in the case. Maybe I can rotate the HDD cage in order to win some precious centimer. But I'm afraid the air flow will be block and the HDD won't be refresh enough. May I have wrong ? If I can rotate the cage without creating problem of air flow, for sure I will go with it !!
> I also see that the HR-02 is a good cooler and fit in. I just hope that the extraction cooler will be enought for dissipate the heat.
> So as you see, I'm really concerned about the heat and the silence.. So that's why I asking you guys ;-)


there is no such thing as a "silent" raid 5 (unless you are doing a SSD raid)







the mechanical HDD noises will be loud enough to overwhelm other noises from the system.









as for cooling, i don't think you'll have a problem unless you are also looking into some SLi or xfire installation in the system. most people underestimate the capability of the 180mm fan. as long as you aren't looking for stupid low load temps, you shouldn't have any problems at all.

the heat issue is only a problem if you intend to make it into a game rig. if you are just serving files, it's not a big deal at all..


----------



## randomnerd865

I'm about to put an NH-D14 in my TJ08-e any problems with clearance or fan setup suggestions? Its going in my sig rig.


----------



## Vestito

Just a prelim picture. Did some slight modding today already, enlarged the hole for the psu cables so my sea sonic x1250 can fit. Will be doing a window mod possibly with a fan to feed the 2x 7970s.

Current specs are:

i5-2500k
ASUS Maximus Gene - Z
2x MSI 7970 OC edition
H80 Cooler with 2 Silverstone AP121s, possibly changing to AP-15s
Sea Sonic X-1250 PSU
Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB 1600
OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS 120gb
750gb WD Black Caviar

Please excuse the cables, still trying to finish up sleeving. Possibly buying extensions from Lustro when he gets better!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

A new silverstone TJ08-E has been speed shipped from newegg this morning! I'm already in deep thought of what case project to do with it


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead*
> 
> hey i was wondering any 1 know the mesurement from very bottom of case ( without hhd cage ) to the bottom of io ports.. and from bottom to the 5.25bays?
> really want one of these cases haha would fit me perfectly... but... i have a atx board and lost my job like a week ago >.< so no money to buy a matx for now haha


I am letting you know, that a ATX board will not fit inside this case. there is room in the front sure, but not on top. my matx board sits just a few mm away from the PSU. and you cant mod to fit an ATX board without removing the PSU mount.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> A new silverstone TJ08-E has been speed shipped from newegg this morning! I'm already in deep thought of what case project to do with it


Yay we converted another one, full towers be damned!


----------



## Liighthead

Huh? I know it won't lol was wondering how big It was from drive bays to bottom.
I really want one. But don't think want to buy a new board for this rig. And not Enough funds for a new one lol


----------



## randomnerd865

This case still impresses me with the cooling. I ran prime 95 for 4 hours last night validating my new overclock and thanks to my TJ08-e and my 92mm noctua cooler in barely touched 70C @4.6ghz!


----------



## Acapella75

Question before I buy a new psu, does the corsair ax850 fit in this case. I need to run 2 570s and an i7 930. I was building my rig and turns out my old power bird 900 is really big. Basically wanna put a psu that is enough for what I have. Thanks.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Question before I buy a new psu, does the corsair ax850 fit in this case. I need to run 2 570s and an i7 930. I was building my rig and turns out my old power bird 900 is really big. Basically wanna put a psu that is enough for what I have. Thanks.


ax850 is 160mm long so yes it does fit


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ax850 is 160mm long so yes it does fit


That's the max size that will fit right? Anything smaller I could get away with and still have enough juice?


----------



## psyclum

the 570 has a tdp of 219 watts, a pair will put it at 438 watts. the 930 has a tdp of 130 watts which puts the total at 588 watts. add another 100 watts or so of misc power usage for mobo, HDD, RAM, etc... you are looking at somewhere around 700 watts of MAX draw (unless you going absolutely nuts with OCing the crap out of your system).

AX is a top of the line quality powersupply so it has no problems supplying the max rated power (or even alittle above the max rated draw) so technically speaking a AX 650 CAN supply enough power for your system and a AX750 will supply more then enough "buffer" for heavy OCing...

the question comes down to what you intend to do with that powersupply in the future. generally speaking a quality powersupply like the AX last longer then a single build. so what are you going to put that AX into on your NEXT build?


----------



## Vestito

I was able to fit my 7.5 inch psu into it, (190mm) with very little modding. I have a picture of what it looks like in the beastly matx rig post... @ work right now can't upload anything.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> I was able to fit my 7.5 inch psu into it, (190mm) with very little modding. I have a picture of what it looks like in the beastly matx rig post... @ work right now can't upload anything.


----------



## TheBigFella

Mine is coming tomorrow, and i can not decide which CPU cooler to get so i need your opinion?

I am interested in Noctua NH D-14, Thermalright Hr-02 or Corsair Hydro series?

And 1 more question for Corsair Hydro owners, can you hear pump in your cooler because i heard it can get pretty noisy...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## randomnerd865

The TJ08 is an air Collin case and tower style air cooler will do amazing in the case as for the corsair cooler they are junk IMO. Antec khuler maybe.. Don't get me wrong I love corsair but their cooling solutions aren't that great.


----------



## TheBigFella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> The TJ08 is an air Collin case and tower style air cooler will do amazing in the case as for the corsair cooler they are junk IMO. Antec khuler maybe.. Don't get me wrong I love corsair but their cooling solutions aren't that great.


Why do you think Corsair coolers are junk? Do you have bad experience with them or you just think they are junk?

I really can not decide which cooler to get...


----------



## randomnerd865

1) they aren't reliable
2) they are louder than a quality air cooler
3) quality air coolers perform better and quieter
4) tower coolers will last a long time without upgrades
That's my reasoning I'm just not a fan of them I hear they break constantly. That my strong opinion.
Also it is pointless to use it as an exhaust as an intake they would be a littler better but in the TJ08 its better to get an air cooler.


----------



## TheBigFella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> 1) they aren't reliable
> 2) they are louder than a quality air cooler
> 3) quality air coolers perform better and quieter
> 4) tower coolers will last a long time without upgrades
> That's my reasoning I'm just not a fan of them I hear they break constantly. That my strong opinion.
> Also it is pointless to use it as an exhaust as an intake they would be a littler better but in the TJ08 its better to get an air cooler.


Ok, thank you for your opinion...

Looking for some more opinions on which cooler to get...


----------



## Vestito

H80 is a great cooler idk whats up with that guy. Reliability.. so if it breaks corsair covers your damanged items?? whats there to worry about. I've only seen/ heard about 2 cases where the system has leaked and corsair covered all damanges and more on those. Noise issue, I have a H80 in push pull with silverstone ap121 fans on high, I can't hear it or the pump. The silverstone 180mm front fan is louder than the pumps and the fans put together. Quaility air coolers... so the D-14 performs better than the H80 not the H100. But the problem is the D-14 and the H100 don't fit into this case.....

Why is it pointless to use it as an exhaust ? I'm getting great temps on my 4.7 2500k, 20's idle low 60s load with it on exhaust?


----------



## TheBigFella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vestito*
> 
> H80 is a great cooler idk whats up with that guy. Reliability.. so if it breaks corsair covers your damanged items?? whats there to worry about. I've only seen/ heard about 2 cases where the system has leaked and corsair covered all damanges and more on those. Noise issue, I have a H80 in push pull with silverstone ap121 fans on high, I can't hear it or the pump. The silverstone 180mm front fan is louder than the pumps and the fans put together. Quaility air coolers... so the D-14 performs better than the H80 not the H100. *But the problem is the D-14* and the H100 *don't fit into this case*.....


I must disagree with you, D14 fits into this case without any problem, you can search reviews and see that people get D14 in this case...

And thanks for the info about H80:thumb:


----------



## randomnerd865

The h80 as an exhaust is not as benificial as it would be intaking and I do agree about the front fan on high it can get a little loud but the Pump hum is audible and the stock fans with the h80 are not very good or quiet. I'm not dissing your cooler it does a good job at removing heat but IMO there are better options. And who want to have an unusable machine while corsair takes their time rma'ing


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigFella*
> 
> I must disagree with you, D14 fits into this case without any problem, you can search reviews and see that people get D14 in this case...
> And thanks for the info about H80:thumb:


Your right the D14 does fit, something bout straping a huge cooler on a mATX board just makes me cringe though. Up to you what you get, I went with the H80 having great temps, no problems and it looks good on top of all that. Looks are subjective though post pics of what you end up getting I'd love to see


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigFella*
> 
> Ok, thank you for your opinion...
> Looking for some more opinions on which cooler to get...


i'm partial towards the HR02 / HR02 macho. I think it's a well designed cooler for the TJ08-E. well designed enough for sliverstone to build a demo box to show it off when they 1st introduce the TJ08-E. the off centered design of the HR02 is ideal for memory clearance and it allows the back side of the cooler to be closer to the exhaust fan of the case (thereby eliminating the need the for a pull fan on the cooler.) HR02 was designed originally as a passive cooler so even if you don't have memory clearance to put the fan on the HR02, it'll still keep the cpu fairly cool if you don't go nuts on OCing it.


----------



## overpower

if the pump is noisy you can rma. this problem is at the most of h80 and h100 as i read all over the net. choose between noctua or h100.


----------



## Gorre




----------



## Jyve

Sorry for the bad cell phone pic. Should probably pick up a real camera sometime










Love the case. Thought I could get it a bit quieter, but I'm sure most of the noise is coming from the IDLE 570!

Replaced with front intake with the silent phobya. 2 ap15s on a sunbeam controller on the kuhler 620.


----------



## Gorre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad cell phone pic. Should probably pick up a real camera sometime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the case. Thought I could get it a bit quieter, but I'm sure most of the noise is coming from the IDLE 570!
> Replaced with front intake with the silent phobya. 2 ap15s on a sunbeam controller on the kuhler 620.


Jyve, Where is your SSD ?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I recycled my Dark Knight from my E8500 C2D build. It still runs well in the temp range for my i5 2500k at 4.6ghz stock voltage at around 35-38c idle and rarely above 60c on high loads, good enough for my needs and didn't cost me an extra penny! From what i've been hearing, it should do even better in the new TJ08E-E case with that AP181 fan.

For simplicity, low cost and basically zero maintenance, you simply can't beat air cooling unless your a die hard noise freak and or overclocker. I did water cooling back in 2002 on my Athlon Throughoubred with a custom Danger Den kit. It was fun but a real PITA to move around and made a real mess at times. For my needs, air cooling is all I need.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gorre*
> 
> Jyve, Where is your SSD ?


Mounted behind mobo panel as other people have done most likely


----------



## Jyve

Yeah, other side of the motherboard tray.


----------



## Branish

How do you guys like this case? I watched a review on it by Tom Logan over on Overclock3D and am really considering building a little Intel powerhouse rig with it.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> How do you guys like this case? I watched a review on it by Tom Logan over on Overclock3D and am really considering building a little Intel powerhouse rig with it.


go back through the thread I'm sure you will find ever up and down about it


----------



## DaveG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> The TJ08 is an air Collin case and tower style air cooler will do amazing in the case as for the corsair cooler they are junk IMO. Antec khuler maybe.. Don't get me wrong I love corsair but their cooling solutions aren't that great.


The Antec and Corsair sealed water cooling units are made by the same company - Asetek.


----------



## MaxFTW

Lol i find it funny.

Im going to socket 2011 in this case :3


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> The Antec and Corsair sealed water cooling units are made by the same company - Asetek.


You are correct but they use different parts and In my experience and research the antecs khulers are higher quality and perform better.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> You are correct but they use different parts and In my experience and research they are higher quality and perform better.


If by the better one being Antec I totally agree. The flexible tubing on the Antec is more than worthy of a recommendation over the Corsair equivalent.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Branish*
> 
> How do you guys like this case? I watched a review on it by Tom Logan over on Overclock3D and am really considering building a little Intel powerhouse rig with it.


No disrespect to all the TJ08-E lovers, but I had one and brought a FT03 instead. I love the styling, uniqueness, and tech involved in the FT03 much more, and it is definitely my most favorite case of all time, coming right in front of the FT01. The TJ08-E is just too generic. Sure you can mod the hell out of it, but at the end of the day it is just a shrunken ATX tower ;_;


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> If by the better one being Antec I totally agree. The flexible tubing on the Antec is more than worthy of a recommendation over the Corsair equivalent.


Fixed the "they" and not only the tubing, the pump is better as well, cold plates are similar and i think the rads are slightly different inside but the antec performs 2-4 degrees better.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> No disrespect to all the TJ08-E lovers, but I had one and brought a FT03 instead. I love the styling, uniqueness, and tech involved in the FT03 much more, and it is definitely my most favorite case of all time, coming right in front of the FT01. The TJ08-E is just too generic. Sure you can mod the hell out of it, but *at the end of the day it is just a shrunken ATX tower* ;_;


Some people like that sort of thing.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Yeah, and the FT02 is not only not that great at cooling, the price is just too much for being "different" And I simply don't need that big of case, i'll take your spot in the club, I get my TJ08-E tomorrow


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Fixed the "they" and not only the tubing, the pump is better as well, cold plates are similar and i think the rads are slightly different inside but the antec performs 2-4 degrees better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> If by the better one being Antec I totally agree. The flexible tubing on the Antec is more than worthy of a recommendation over the Corsair equivalent.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> You are correct but they use different parts and In my experience and research the antecs khulers are higher quality and perform better.


Condering ALOT more peeps on the forum have Corsairs vs Antecs, I have a hard time believing any of this


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Condering ALOT more peeps on the forum have Corsairs vs Antecs, I have a hard time believing any of this


Just b/c something is popular doesn't mean it's the better choice.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Just b/c something is popular doesn't mean it's the better choice.


x2
People will go with Corsair out of sheer blind loyalty. I bet that if you ask the majority of people for PSU recommendations you'll get Corsair this, Corsair that.

@1ceTr0n
Hope you like the case man. Like I said, I am not trying to put anything down, but it just felt too regular for my tastes. However, it does have awesome cooling and is practically silent with the 180mm fan on low settings. It is my #2 for the best mATX case as the Fractal is just too large to even consider. I think you will be surprised at how small the TJ08-E is in person btw


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Condering ALOT more peeps on the forum have Corsairs vs Antecs, I have a hard time believing any of this


Corsair advertised more and people like the brand which I certainly cant argue I like corsair a lot but like i said their cooling solutions lack a little still not bad but much better options available at the price.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Just b/c something is popular doesn't mean it's the better choice.


^this for sure^


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Just b/c something is popular doesn't mean it's the better choice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Corsair advertised more and people like the brand which I certainly cant argue I like corsair a lot but like i said their cooling solutions lack a little still not bad but much better options available at the price.


People in the watercooling section would like to have a few words with you....


----------



## MaxFTW

So im gonna get a rampage IV gene soon, But im wondering what cooler i should get :/ Apparently the H80 dont fit well in this case and there's the problem of blocking the ramslots too even with the H coolers on this board :/


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> People in the watercooling section would like to have a few words with you....


I've done quite a few water-cooling builds.. like legit water cooling not some pre assembled loop so that being said I participate in the water cooling section


----------



## tmaven

One test i tried:
I attached corsair H60 to front 180mm ss vent. So I had "180mm | 120mm noctua | block | 120mm noctua" and there was no °C change in fullload prime95









+ I tried to make my own hdd cage, but after remade one (some lian li) i saw that my rampage ||| gene has vertical position of bios battery..









// Some ideas for design of window?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> // Some ideas for design of window?


I would love a window on this beauty!


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I would love a window on this beauty!


I have had a window in mind for quite some time, But also put 1 or 2 straight lines as vents at the bottom or even the top of the window so a bit of air gets out the case.


----------



## Jyve

Corsair vs Antec

I've got the h50 that has migrated to my pops system, and the kuhler 620 in my new tj08. Having run both setups with ap15s I can say they cool about the same. + 1 for the antec tubes though.

As for this being a small matx tower. That is exactly what I was after. Love the case so far.

I was under the impression that the h80 'just' fits, even in a p/p configuration. I went with the antec 620 because it was 40 bucks after rebate at frys. Throw a couple ap15s on it and its pretty hard to beat at that price point.

PS:
It would seem there's quite a bit of interest in a windowed side panel. Wish I had the skills and tools to do it. I wonder if there is someone out
there that has both that would be willing to make a few bucks and start cutting some windows.


----------



## MaxFTW

Really struggling on what cooler to get, I want something that dont block the ram slots on a Asus rampage IV gene

Also it needs to be capable of good cooling, I like the WC kits as there easier to maintain, I would go for the H80 if it fits well and dont block the ram slots, Also note that i would get a i7 Ivy bridge 8 core beast sometime next year :3


----------



## dizzy4

I really want to be an owner... I just need to justify it with a good build idea first


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> I really want to be an owner... I just need to justify it with a good build idea first


Looks like a bengal as your avatar, is it? I have one myself!

Just throw your current rig in the tj08 and call it good. I justified it by saying I wanted a smaller footprint as well as quiet.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Mine should be arriving from da brown truck of happy in a few hours. Hope to god it hasn't been damaged...


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Looks like a bengal as your avatar, is it? I have one myself!
> Just throw your current rig in the tj08 and call it good. I justified it by saying I wanted a smaller footprint as well as quiet.


Yeah we have 2 bengals and love them to death.

the tj08 is actually a much larger footprint than what I have, so it would be used if I wanted a bigger, more powerful system


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Yeah we have 2 bengals and love them to death.
> the tj08 is actually a much larger footprint than what I have, so it would be used if I wanted a bigger, more powerful system


+rep for a fellow bengal owner. Got a 5 year old male. He can be a handful, but a more loyal cat you won't find!

PS:
Whats the general feeling about the front fan filter. On or off?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Yeah we have 2 bengals and love them to death.
> the tj08 is actually a much larger footprint than what I have, so it would be used if I wanted a bigger, more powerful system


Tigers in Cali? My sister lives in your area...I'll have to warn her.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Tigers in Cali? My sister lives in your area...I'll have to warn her.


They're more like leopards


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> +rep for a fellow bengal owner. Got a 5 year old male. He can be a handful, but a more loyal cat you won't find!
> PS:
> Whats the general feeling about the front fan filter. On or off?










anyways... lol the front fan filter does an amazing job and stops all that dust, gunk, and hair (especially if you have cats) from getting in because 95% of the intake air goes through that filter its not very restrictive either.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Eeeep, I got something happy today!


----------



## Volkswagen

Looks good 1ceTr0n- looking forward for the transformation pictures


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So is it beneficial to switch out the stock 180mm fan for the Phobya fan? Quieter? more air? Just ordered my case and am going to watercool a 7970 and a i7...


Thanks all


----------



## schnairph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Eeeep, I got something happy today!


I had about the same reaction when I got mine in a couple days ago =).

Been lurking for a few weeks and decided to go ahead and go with the Silverstone for my new (albeit partial) build. I had been originally eyeing the Fractal Arc Mini or Define Mini but when I broke out the measuring tape I realized it was the same size height and depth wise and wider than my mid-tower HP from 5 years ago.

After slicing my hands grabbing the hardware from my slimline I'm absolutely loving how quiet the TJ08 and graphics card are, while keeping great temps (for being air cooled). Since this is my first build, it's a bit messy in there right now but I'll be uploading some more pics when I get around to it.

Anyhow, thanks for the info and ideas, keep it up =)


----------



## Derek1387

Making my watercooling order for my TJ08 today.

looking at the Magicool Extreme 180MM rad since that is the only 180mm rad I can find (unless you guys have a better recommendation?)
6ft of Primochill 1/2id tubing (was thinking about going smaller.... but i think with the higher flow rate of the bigger tubing and the smaller rad, I should be fine)
A few fittings

The rest I have....

Anything else I should look into>?


----------



## TheBigFella

And here is mine...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ehhh.... the more I look at the TJ08-E outa the box the more im not really feeling it. I'm so spoiled by my Antec mini P-180 with the thick and sturdy multilayered door panels and tough outside plastic the TJ08-E feel flimsy after years of not having a regular steel case. I'm also not really sure if I wanna bother putting a window when everything is flipsided and away from me or I have to redo my entire desk layout, which im not really sure I want to. Plus, I just but alot of hard work into modding "Night Fire" that I feel bad on giving it up already

I need to think this over the weekend.......


----------



## TheBigFella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Ehhh.... the more I look at the TJ08-E outa the box the more im not really feeling it. I'm so spoiled by my Antec mini P-180 with the thick and sturdy multilayered door panels and tough outside plastic the TJ08-E feel flimsy after years of not having a regular steel case. I'm also not really sure if I wanna bother putting a window when everything is flipsided and away from me or I have to redo my entire desk layout, which im not really sure I want to. Plus, I just but alot of hard work into modding "Night Fire" that I feel bad on giving it up already
> 
> I need to think this over the weekend.......


If you are satisfied with your "Night Fire", then why change it?

My TJ08-E came yesterday and i must say that I am really impressed with build quality.
The front panel is absolutely amazing,aluminum is just great, too bad it is not all of aluminum.
One thing i do not like is thickness of top panel,it is too flimsy...


----------



## Mitch311

Ok I managed to fit the hdd bay in behind the front plate. It was a bit of a squeeze though, the sides of the plate had to fit between the case and the bay adapter so that it would retain its original position. Also added a 128GB SSD and an antec kuhler 620 with 2 ap15 fans in push-pull replaced my gelid tranquillo. Temps seem to be the same as before but I think it looks better.





Looking into sleeving my cables and adding a window at some point in the future. Really liking this case


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I suppose I should put my system into the case at least once to give it a fair try, but its just such a pain to redo all that work.....


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> I suppose I should put my system into the case at least once to give it a fair try, but its just such a pain to redo all that work.....


Yeah give it a try! The inverted layout is really neat and once it is all put together you might just like it. I am partial to my P182-SE, but it is huge. I know your 180 is smaller, but the TJ08 is designed well and might give better airflow etc. It will be easier to mod the Silverstone too. I tried to mod one of the Antec 180 series cases for water and it was not easy.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'll see your very pretty bengal with my tabby Russian Blue


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Yeah give it a try! The inverted layout is really neat and once it is all put together you might just like it. I am partial to my P182-SE, but it is huge. I know your 180 is smaller, but the TJ08 is designed well and might give better airflow etc. It will be easier to mod the Silverstone too. I tried to mod one of the Antec 180 series cases for water and it was not easy.


Uh no, the TJ08 is a bit smaller by a good margin


----------



## dizzy4

Oh well I see you have no problem modding







Pretty cat too


----------



## duhasttas

So, even though I don't have the case anymore, has anyone done some cool mods to it that they'd like to share? Please and thanks


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Oh well I see you have no problem modding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cat too


The real problem is how to pull off a bolted on window as all the kits i've seen are simply too big, they take up most of the side panel. Cause I do wanna light up the case if I keep it and look at the internal goodies


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zhylrae*
> 
> here's mine:


Thats just simply too much window IMO.


----------



## dizzy4

I would make my own. I have some left over acrylic -- smoked and clear -- that I will use for a window next time I get a case (most likely a TJ08







)

I think a good mod would be to use a 180mm rad and a 120mm rad to make a loop for a graphics card and CPU. It would look good and work well in the inverted layout.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> The real problem is how to pull off a bolted on window as all the kits i've seen are simply too big, they take up most of the side panel. Cause I do wanna light up the case if I keep it and look at the internal goodies


I had the same problem when I was thinking of ideas initially. I really think you are going to have to go down the old fashioned route and use a custom cut acrylic in order to get the perfect window; showing only the components and not the fugly top thing that holds the optical drive and PSU. Of course this means having to get some good ol' 3M tape, and rubber lining.

Also 1ce, did you think of perhaps using some sort of clear colored acrylic? Clear windows are just so overdone


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ehh, iv'e seen some tinted window usage and I honestly dont like the look of it at all. I suppose slightly dark tinted may look decent depending on the case layout and color. Frozen cpu has almost the perfect bolt on window kit but its still pretty big http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8981/win-135/10_x_12_Viewable_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit.html?tl=g42c353s850


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Of course...now that I think about it, I could actually "modify" that window kit to meet my needs. Hmnm.....the gears are turning


----------



## duhasttas

^Can't wait to see what path that'll take. I really loved your Antec mod and the theme you set with it. If you are going down the clear window route, may I suggest some window etching perhaps? I've seen some sick stuff done by the Artisans here on OCN that really impressed.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Nah, i've done that and it distracts from looking inside the case and their is nothing I like enough to warrant having a pattern on the window. Feel free to do it yourself though


----------



## omel13omel

does anyone here ever painted their tj08 case? I will spray paint mine anytime soon...any idea what color will be the best?


----------



## Vestito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Nah, i've done that and it distracts from looking inside the case and their is nothing I like enough to warrant having a pattern on the window. Feel free to do it yourself though


just curious as to why you want bolt on kits, why not just use some double sided tape?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Well after spending 3 hours tearing apart "Night Fire" and getting it into the case, I have to say im not really happy with results after giving it a try.

The work itself wasn't hard, the case made everything fairly straight forward though it defintely is a bit more cramped then my mini P-180. After firing it for around 15 minutes and trying to surf the web and play Skyrim, I was pretty much disgusted with the case and finally gave in at around 5 in the morning and woke up in the early afternoon today and started to do it ALL OVER again and move everything back to my now much more appreciated Antec mini P-180



I'll narrow down my major dislikes that made make the decision to return it within less then half an hour

*1. After coming from years of having my HDD's either suspended with bungie cords or using silicon grommets to help reduce the noise and vibration into the case, the noise this case transmits with my HDD is absolutely horrid. It literally was just teeth clenching annoying at how much the case reverberated the HDD noise, downright gawd awful. I was not able to attempt using silicon grommets to suspend the HDD with silicon grommets which I knew would have helped but then I would still have the next issue.*

*2. Fan noise and intake is pretty bad, even at Low speeds with the AP181 fan. Hearing it spin up in an empty case was fine enough, but at soon as I put equipment into it and sealed it up, the "wooosh" and echo effect as a result of the open front intake was also downright annoying as hell for me. Again, i've come from the last few years of having a case with a sound insolating door panel to shut away the intake fan area, so I've pretty spoiled to the point were noise like this is just unacceptable in my book and I cannot revert back to standard open front panel cases.*

*3. Again, coming from a case made with not only thicker steel, but also having sound insulation and plastic framing to make it "beefier" has also spoiled me in regards to how nice and tight my Antec mini P-180 seals up like a tank vs the TJ08-E just feels very flimsy all around, even with equipment added, it doesnt' have that nice satisify "tank like" build i'm used to with Antecs performance series cases over the years.*

I do see why people like the case much, as the upside down and flipped side look is a refreshing change from the years of standard ATX layouts and it is rather flexiable for such a small case. Unfortuntely, i've been spoiled over the years with Antec's case's to the point where something like this is just and all around downgrade IMO. I was very happy to reassemble "Night Fire" earlier today and now I appreciate it even more after comparing it to popular and different case by todays standards. Looks like me the Antec mini P-180 are gonna stay together for a good while longer.


----------



## omel13omel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Well after spending 3 hours tearing apart "Night Fire" and getting it into the case, I have to say im not really happy with results after giving it a try.
> 
> The work itself wasn't hard, the case made everything fairly straight forward though it defintely is a bit more cramped then my mini P-180. After firing it for around 15 minutes and trying to surf the web and play Skyrim, I was pretty much disgusted with the case and finally gave in at around 5 in the morning and woke up in the early afternoon today and started to do it ALL OVER again and move everything back to my now much more appreciated Antec mini P-180
> 
> 
> 
> I'll narrow down my major dislikes that made make the decision to return it within less then half an hour
> 
> *1. After coming from years of having my HDD's either suspended with bungie cords or using silicon grommets to help reduce the noise and vibration into the case, the noise this case transmits with my HDD is absolutely horrid. It literally was just teeth clenching annoying at how much the case reverberated the HDD noise, downright gawd awful. I was not able to attempt using silicon grommets to suspend the HDD with silicon grommets which I knew would have helped but then I would still have the next issue.*
> 
> *2. Fan noise and intake is pretty bad, even at Low speeds with the AP181 fan. Hearing it spin up in an empty case was fine enough, but at soon as I put equipment into it and sealed it up, the "wooosh" and echo effect as a result of the open front intake was also downright annoying as hell for me. Again, i've come from the last few years of having a case with a sound insolating door panel to shut away the intake fan area, so I've pretty spoiled to the point were noise like this is just unacceptable in my book and I cannot revert back to standard open front panel cases.*
> 
> *3. Again, coming from a case made with not only thicker steel, but also having sound insulation and plastic framing to make it "beefier" has also spoiled me in regards to how nice and tight my Antec mini P-180 seals up like a tank vs the TJ08-E just feels very flimsy all around, even with equipment added, it doesnt' have that nice satisify "tank like" build i'm used to with Antecs performance series cases over the years.*
> 
> I do see why people like the case much, as the upside down and flipped side look is a refreshing change from the years of standard ATX layouts and it is rather flexiable for such a small case. Unfortuntely, i've been spoiled over the years with Antec's case's to the point where something like this is just and all around downgrade IMO. I was very happy to reassemble "Night Fire" earlier today and now I appreciate it even more after comparing it to popular and different case by todays standards. Looks like me the Antec mini P-180 are gonna stay together for a good while longer.


LOL..

just go back with your antec case.....
IMHO.....silverstone made a very great job with this case...from the design up to cable management,quality and the features..hands down to silverstone for this model...its up to the owner of the case how to handle everything how he prefers his computer would be....its your opinion to tell negative stuffs about this little baby..maybe silverstone is not just right for you...if I were to choose about this case and your Antec...I'd rather choose this...no offense..I'm just telling you the truth..


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Well after spending 3 hours tearing apart "Night Fire" and getting it into the case, I have to say im not really happy with results after giving it a try.
> 
> The work itself wasn't hard, the case made everything fairly straight forward though it defintely is a bit more cramped then my mini P-180. After firing it for around 15 minutes and trying to surf the web and play Skyrim, I was pretty much disgusted with the case and finally gave in at around 5 in the morning and woke up in the early afternoon today and started to do it ALL OVER again and move everything back to my now much more appreciated Antec mini P-180
> 
> 
> 
> I'll narrow down my major dislikes that made make the decision to return it within less then half an hour
> 
> *1. After coming from years of having my HDD's either suspended with bungie cords or using silicon grommets to help reduce the noise and vibration into the case, the noise this case transmits with my HDD is absolutely horrid. It literally was just teeth clenching annoying at how much the case reverberated the HDD noise, downright gawd awful. I was not able to attempt using silicon grommets to suspend the HDD with silicon grommets which I knew would have helped but then I would still have the next issue.*
> 
> *2. Fan noise and intake is pretty bad, even at Low speeds with the AP181 fan. Hearing it spin up in an empty case was fine enough, but at soon as I put equipment into it and sealed it up, the "wooosh" and echo effect as a result of the open front intake was also downright annoying as hell for me. Again, i've come from the last few years of having a case with a sound insolating door panel to shut away the intake fan area, so I've pretty spoiled to the point were noise like this is just unacceptable in my book and I cannot revert back to standard open front panel cases.*
> 
> *3. Again, coming from a case made with not only thicker steel, but also having sound insulation and plastic framing to make it "beefier" has also spoiled me in regards to how nice and tight my Antec mini P-180 seals up like a tank vs the TJ08-E just feels very flimsy all around, even with equipment added, it doesnt' have that nice satisify "tank like" build i'm used to with Antecs performance series cases over the years.*
> 
> I do see why people like the case much, as the upside down and flipped side look is a refreshing change from the years of standard ATX layouts and it is rather flexiable for such a small case. Unfortuntely, i've been spoiled over the years with Antec's case's to the point where something like this is just and all around downgrade IMO. I was very happy to reassemble "Night Fire" earlier today and now I appreciate it even more after comparing it to popular and different case by todays standards. Looks like me the Antec mini P-180 are gonna stay together for a good while longer.


1) ssd's are fairly cheep and silent and for main storage get a caviar green also pretty silent... Hard drive noise = cured
2) fan controller.. I turn mine off when im browsing but when gaming or music when the noise doesnt matter ill let it spin up... fan noice = taken care of
3) this case is a decent compromise between sturdy and lightweight. It's either gonna weigh a ton and be rock solid or its gonna be light weight and have a little give too it. Overall Silverstone found a good compromise when the case is fully together(all side panels and roof on) it is solid as a rock but you strip it down to frame its structural support is gone... Build quality = solid when together like its supposed to be


----------



## Derek1387

So, I am working on putting my Magicool 180MM rad in my system right now, wondering how to fit a 3.5" spinning drive in the system now. Maybe just space the mount out a few inches clser to the board? I am using a bay res/pump system so the drive cant go up there.

Need to find some longer screws too... the included screws wont go thru the fan all the way to mount to the rad.


----------



## MaxFTW

Well ordered my case... Will be here on thursday :3

Need options on CPU cooling.... Going socket 2011 and if i get a H cooler i dont know how well it will cool socket 2011 CPUs plus it will cover the ram slots i think


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Well after spending 3 hours tearing apart "Night Fire" and getting it into the case, I have to say im not really happy with results after giving it a try.
> 
> The work itself wasn't hard, the case made everything fairly straight forward though it defintely is a bit more cramped then my mini P-180. After firing it for around 15 minutes and trying to surf the web and play Skyrim, I was pretty much disgusted with the case and finally gave in at around 5 in the morning and woke up in the early afternoon today and started to do it ALL OVER again and move everything back to my now much more appreciated Antec mini P-180
> 
> 
> 
> I'll narrow down my major dislikes that made make the decision to return it within less then half an hour
> 
> *1. After coming from years of having my HDD's either suspended with bungie cords or using silicon grommets to help reduce the noise and vibration into the case, the noise this case transmits with my HDD is absolutely horrid. It literally was just teeth clenching annoying at how much the case reverberated the HDD noise, downright gawd awful. I was not able to attempt using silicon grommets to suspend the HDD with silicon grommets which I knew would have helped but then I would still have the next issue.*
> 
> *2. Fan noise and intake is pretty bad, even at Low speeds with the AP181 fan. Hearing it spin up in an empty case was fine enough, but at soon as I put equipment into it and sealed it up, the "wooosh" and echo effect as a result of the open front intake was also downright annoying as hell for me. Again, i've come from the last few years of having a case with a sound insolating door panel to shut away the intake fan area, so I've pretty spoiled to the point were noise like this is just unacceptable in my book and I cannot revert back to standard open front panel cases.*
> 
> *3. Again, coming from a case made with not only thicker steel, but also having sound insulation and plastic framing to make it "beefier" has also spoiled me in regards to how nice and tight my Antec mini P-180 seals up like a tank vs the TJ08-E just feels very flimsy all around, even with equipment added, it doesnt' have that nice satisify "tank like" build i'm used to with Antecs performance series cases over the years.*
> 
> I do see why people like the case much, as the upside down and flipped side look is a refreshing change from the years of standard ATX layouts and it is rather flexiable for such a small case. Unfortuntely, i've been spoiled over the years with Antec's case's to the point where something like this is just and all around downgrade IMO. I was very happy to reassemble "Night Fire" earlier today and now I appreciate it even more after comparing it to popular and different case by todays standards. Looks like me the Antec mini P-180 are gonna stay together for a good while longer.


What hard drives are you using? I have 4 in the cage, and I only hear them when I am doing a virus scan...soo no offense, but your doing it wrong? (unless you have more ridiculous drives).

I have 2 caviar blacks, 2 caviar greens. for normal use, I dont hear thing.

for the flipped idea, it either works or it dosnt. I perfer it but that is personal preference, not going to knock you for that.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> What hard drives are you using? I have 4 in the cage, and I only hear them when I am doing a virus scan...soo no offense, but your doing it wrong? (unless you have more ridiculous drives).
> I have 2 caviar blacks, 2 caviar greens. for normal use, I dont hear thing.
> for the flipped idea, it either works or it dosnt. I perfer it but that is personal preference, not going to knock you for that.


I think it has more to do with where he's putting his case then anything. from his pic, it looks like he's case is somewhere between 18 to 24 inches away from his ear. and, while the AP181 is generally considered fairly quiet on low, it's also usually almost 3 feet away from the ear. at that distance, the ap181 is definitely noticeable and the drive cage behind the ap181 also has a direct path to his ear. it may not be an issue for some, but for people with more sensitive ears, it can be an annoyance. personally i got a rheosmart6 for my AP181's on the FT02 but not everyone would want to go that route. if he's happy with the antec, then that's what he's happy with.


----------



## MaxFTW

What do i order for cooling D:

H60 or H80? Im going on socket 2011

Also im thinking of not having a front intake on the CPU cooler but i think it will only work well that way if i was using a H60 as its a thinner rad


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What do i order for cooling D:
> H60 or H80? Im going on socket 2011
> Also im thinking of not having a front intake on the CPU cooler but i think it will only work well that way if i was using a H60 as its a thinner rad


if you are only using 1 fan on a rad, make it a push fan instead of a pull fan. it'll do a better job cooling.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> if you are only using 1 fan on a rad, make it a push fan instead of a pull fan. it'll do a better job cooling.


Hmm, Will i be able to use those long screws with a H80? The ones that go right through the cooler (and i think you have a nut to tighten it up?)

Cause if i can have a good decent fan at the front of a H80 i can mount it neatly to the back that way and it will fit better in the case.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Hmm, Will i be able to use those long screws with a H80? The ones that go right through the cooler (and i think you have a nut to tighten it up?)
> Cause if i can have a good decent fan at the front of a H80 i can mount it neatly to the back that way and it will fit better in the case.


if all else fails. home depot







black anodized metal screw should do pretty well in color matching. or if you don't care as much about how it looks, ziptie screws works great too


----------



## Jyve

None of the aio setups have radiators that screws go all the way through.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> None of the aio setups have radiators that screws go all the way through.


Thats no problem anyway, I gone for the H60 because then ill be able to study the layout more when i get the rest of my stuff, It will fit in the case and i can mount it easy with a single fan as its not as thick so may cool within a better range as such than if i were to do the same with a H80

But this way ill be able to see if the H60 actually stops you from having ram with tall ramsinks or just covers them up, I will also be able to see how close it is to the motherboard heatsink, Im sure temps should be fine to be honest as i have seen people cool a i7 3960x with a intel stock heatsink with it reaching 70c on load in this case. Im just hoping i can keep it below 60c when gaming. as im getting the 3820 it should be somewhat naturally cooler anyway.


----------



## tmaven

I have h60 but i want h80







better coling for my old i7 1336 rig


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Thats no problem anyway, I gone for the H60 because then ill be able to study the layout more when i get the rest of my stuff, It will fit in the case and i can mount it easy with a single fan as its not as thick so may cool within a better range as such than if i were to do the same with a H80
> But this way ill be able to see if the H60 actually stops you from having ram with tall ramsinks or just covers them up, I will also be able to see how close it is to the motherboard heatsink, Im sure temps should be fine to be honest as i have seen people cool a i7 3960x with a intel stock heatsink with it reaching 70c on load in this case. Im just hoping i can keep it below 60c when gaming. as im getting the 3820 it should be somewhat naturally cooler anyway.


I understand your philosophy but I don't think it works that way









With the proper single fan, the h80 will cool better than the h60 every time. The bigger radiator disperses heat faster than the slimmer one. I use the kuhler 620 in mine, its the slimmer rad antec aio. I just didn't want the bigger radiator in my system. I use 2 fans on the 620, with all power saving options on. Fans are also on a controller, and at minimum for nearly all the time.

Depending on how far you want to take your chip, an h60 with a single push fan will cool it fine.


----------



## Derek1387

i need to clean up the wiring... but here you go
i7 at 4.8GHZ, 7970 at 1260/1790....


----------



## dizzy4

That looks great! If your temps get too high, remember you have the back 120mm fan that you could mount another radiator to!


----------



## DaveG

Nice - I like the fill port on the bottom idea! Hadn't thought of that or seen it before.


----------



## duhasttas

Awesome work Derek. Nice to see that case being put to good use


----------



## Derek1387

i LOVE it... it is a little warmer than the double rad setup on the phantom, but not too much.

I need to change a few fittings, and mount the hdd better on the bottom, but other than that, am VERY happy with it.


----------



## MaxFTW

My box of happy is down stairs









I ordered it to arrive on thursday... Came at 2.45 Wednesday but i was at work D:

Good thing my dad was in


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> i LOVE it... it is a little warmer than the double rad setup on the phantom, but not too much.
> I need to change a few fittings, and mount the hdd better on the bottom, but other than that, am VERY happy with it.


it actually isnt that bad to water cool. I didnt cut myself once while working with it. although, idk about you, but by the time I was done I had to bend the frame back into shape.


----------



## Derek1387

I didnt say it was bad to WC... it was pretty easy


----------



## MaxFTW

If im not happy with other cooling options and stuff i may look into WC this case if i can afford it.


----------



## randomnerd865

Alright guys this case not having a window is keeping me up at night... literally. It just so happens I have an 8x10 piece of acrylic left over from an old xbox mod then it hit me







quit being a puss and get the dremel out!! So I did some measuring, brainstorming and sketches and I think a 7x9 window would look decent on the case. It would show back L.E.D fan, CPU cooler, graphics card, ram, and my sleeved cables.
Here is a side view of the case then my crappy sketch ( don't hate im not an artist). Also just a few questions for veteran modders out there how do i clean up the dremel cuts or should I use the rubber lining stuff, will double side tape give the window a clean look and would the window even look good ??
Side view no panel

Sketch with windowed side panel (again dont hate)


----------



## randomnerd865

Well guys and gals she's all done I went with some edge trim from autozone its was 9.99 and I used hot glue because the thickness of the trim wouldn't allow for the 3m tape so I put a huge glob in each corner and it worked surprisingly well anyway enough chit chat here it is:
Here it is turned off without the acrylic installed

And here is the acrylic installed and the system powered on

Tell me what you think, questions, concerns, and comments are always welcome.
P.S. this is my first PC window mod.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well guys and gals she's all done I went with some edge trim from autozone its was 9.99 and I used hot glue because the thickness of the trim wouldn't allow for the 3m tape so I put a huge glob in each corner and it worked surprisingly well anyway enough chit chat here it is:
> Here it is turned off without the acrylic installed
> 
> And here is the acrylic installed and the system powered on
> 
> Tell me what you think, questions, concerns, and comments are always welcome.
> P.S. this is my first PC window mod.


You're off to a great start, y opinion is it needs to be bigger


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> You're off to a great start, y opinion is it needs to be bigger


Thanks







And since this is a micro atx case I thought the size was near perfect to show off the "interesting components"


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since this is a micro atx case I thought the size was near perfect to show off the "interesting components"


Size is indeed perfect man. If anything I'd opt for a colored piece of clear acrylic of the same dimensions


----------



## randomnerd865

hmmmm







Im thinking of possibly adding an antec khuler 620 with blue anti-kink coil.. any input??


----------



## netdevil

Been planning a build around this case. Have an idea for the TJ08 to be powder coated white but dam that would take away the brushed aluminium front. Is that why I haven't seen any TJ08 builds with a different color here yet?


----------



## Riou

Just bought the case this weekend.







I put some old parts in that I had lying around.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Riou*
> 
> Just bought the case this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put some old parts in that I had lying around.


Any Intel CPU you want plus the noctua NHD-14


----------



## dizzy4

Well I am 90% sure this will be my next project case! would someone care to take a few measurements for me? I need to know the distance from the heatsinks on an average motherboard to the side pannel (this means from the top of the audio jack area). and the distance from the bottom of the case to the bottom of a dual-slot PCI-e card mounted in the furthest away brackets. The last thing I really would like to know is the space between the side of a video card and the side pannel. I know it's a lot to ask, but I would greatly appreciate it


----------



## chyde

Would like to add my name to the owners list


----------



## LucifersLoofa

I'm planning on a red powder coat... Fire Engine red.
I'm going to get some quotes pretty soon


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Well I am 90% sure this will be my next project case! would someone care to take a few measurements for me? I need to know the distance from the heatsinks on an average motherboard to the side pannel (this means from the top of the audio jack area). and the distance from the bottom of the case to the bottom of a dual-slot PCI-e card mounted in the furthest away brackets. The last thing I really would like to know is the space between the side of a video card and the side pannel. I know it's a lot to ask, but I would greatly appreciate it


Can off the top of my head tell you, the gpu's will be on the top of the motherboard layout, not the bottom


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Can off the top of my head tell you, the gpu's will be on the top of the motherboard layout, not the bottom


Yes. Top, but the furthest away slots. I know it is "UP" from the base of the case, but in terms of the motherboard it is "down" The inverted layout is the major reason I like this case


----------



## NorCa

Count me in !

Still working on it, I'll take a nicer picture later


----------



## Onions

what do you guys think.. this will be cooling the cpu and 2 6970's? its a small case but i think i can do it


----------



## MaxFTW

I might get ivy bridge :/

Im thinking i may run into problems with socket 2011, Im also thinking about my upgrade options, Haswell 4 core may turn out to be power matching the 8 core sandy bridge, And that 2011 costs £200 more, I could get a SSD and have change :3

I was thinking on S2011 i would be able to get the 8 core cpu one day, But by the time i get it other CPUs may be like 20x faster

Im kinda thinking, Ill rather spend less per year (or every 2 years ) then sell my systems guts for about half the price then get my new stuff for aprox £200

:/


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1977806/width/600/height/479/flags/
> what do you guys think.. this will be cooling the cpu and 2 6970's? its a small case but i think i can do it


I think it looks great! Do it ! I wanna see it in the flesh


----------



## Dragonheart

Me me!







. I just moved into this chassis from a Corsair 650D.. It's quite a nice change.. Though The top bay covers disappoint me.. The fact they use the screws to hold the bay covers in makes it really hard to mount things up top.. I'm trying to remove the bottom HDD cage/SSD completely. And put both my 2 SSDs (Currently only have 1, the 2nd is on the way), + my 1TB in a 5.25 inch bay.. But I can't find a perfect adapter for this.. There's a Lian Li 2 x 5.25 bay cover that holds 3 3.5inch drives.. (Then I'd just use an adapter for the 2.5's).. But mixing branding like that puts me off lol. Especially because the drive bay has 'Lian Li' on the front







.

My TRUE sits so low because the motherboard CPU socket is very close to the top-end of the board.. ><



Also Guys.. I would loveeee some help finding that adapter.. I live in Australia though. So.. Ya. Something I can mount my 3.5 inch HDD into the 5.25 inch bay.. my current adapter simply won't do it. Perhaps I should try another.. Hmm. I'd like to remove the HDD cage completely (the bottom 3.5 bay one). And have a single HDD 3.5 in one of the top 5.25; and put 2 SSDs in there as well. Perhaps one on the very bottom; one behind the motherboard tray (if not both XD)


----------



## Volkswagen

Yeah- same here- I have two SSD's and 1 standard 3.5 drive and would love to find a 5.25 bracket/adapter that could hold them all. I really want to get rid off the HDD cage- the case seems much cleaner without it


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Yeah- same here- I have two SSD's and 1 standard 3.5 drive and would love to find a 5.25 bracket/adapter that could hold them all. I really want to get rid off the HDD cage- the case seems much cleaner without it


I used to have this for my TJ07.

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/012/scyhds2.html


----------



## schnairph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Me me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just moved into this chassis from a Corsair 650D.. It's quite a nice change.. Though The top bay covers disappoint me.. The fact they use the screws to hold the bay covers in makes it really hard to mount things up top.. I'm trying to remove the bottom HDD cage/SSD completely. And put both my 2 SSDs (Currently only have 1, the 2nd is on the way), + my 1TB in a 5.25 inch bay.. But I can't find a perfect adapter for this.. There's a Lian Li 2 x 5.25 bay cover that holds 3 3.5inch drives.. (Then I'd just use an adapter for the 2.5's).. But mixing branding like that puts me off lol. Especially because the drive bay has 'Lian Li' on the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My TRUE sits so low because the motherboard CPU socket is very close to the top-end of the board.. ><
> 
> Also Guys.. I would loveeee some help finding that adapter.. I live in Australia though. So.. Ya. Something I can mount my 3.5 inch HDD into the 5.25 inch bay.. my current adapter simply won't do it. Perhaps I should try another.. Hmm. I'd like to remove the HDD cage completely (the bottom 3.5 bay one). And have a single HDD 3.5 in one of the top 5.25; and put 2 SSDs in there as well. Perhaps one on the very bottom; one behind the motherboard tray (if not both XD)


http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

1x3.5" and 2x2.5" in one 5.25" slot. You can remove the cover that comes with the bay device and use the one from the case. Can't speak for the availability in Australia though.

I was looking at this for my own set-up and still might get it though I'd want to widen the mounting holes for the 3.5" so I can fit some rubber grommets in there. The HDD noise is my only problem with this case (don't know why it wasn't a problem in my old case). Anyhow, hope that helps!

EDIT: Also a silverstone product even though its logo wouldn't be on the outside =P


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schnairph*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> 1x3.5" and 2x2.5" in one 5.25" slot. You can remove the cover that comes with the bay device and use the one from the case. Can't speak for the availability in Australia though.
> I was looking at this for my own set-up and still might get it though I'd want to widen the mounting holes for the 3.5" so I can fit some rubber grommets in there. The HDD noise is my only problem with this case (don't know why it wasn't a problem in my old case). Anyhow, hope that helps!
> EDIT: Also a silverstone product even though its logo wouldn't be on the outside =P


Looks solid.. I'll search it out. Are you sure you can swap the bay covers? By looking at it; the covers are screwed in differently. Perhaps with some cutting..? I'll have to look into it more. Thanks for the link.

"The FP55 also has two sets of mounting holes so users can choose to install FP55 with its aluminum bezel exposed or concealed behind an existing case's own drive bay cover" Okay yeah it'll work







. Now that I look at it the mounting holes should align. Looks almost perfect. Now.. To find it without ridiculous shipping costs..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> I used to have this for my TJ07.
> http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/012/scyhds2.html


Could also work.. Hmm. I mainly care about mounting the HDD 3.5 up there. The SSD's can be mounted on the back of the motherboard tray if I have to. XD. I'll check this out too. Thanks ^^

EDIT: I've yet to find it on aus sites. Still searching. But found it on ebay. For a rather unattractive price







. 35 bucks.. Where half of that is shipping Ha. XD

5th Edit:







Found it.. On an Aus site and shipping is just as much. 32 bucks total. I guess it'd be worth it to clean it all up. I'd like to clear out that bottom area entirely so could be worth it. Going to order now actually. (after checking other sites first ;P)

Ordered. When it arrives; whenever that comes in; I'll install it and let you guys know how it goes; and prob take a pic too.


----------



## Derek1387

So, the only thing I am not too happy with this case, is it is noisy...... i put a silent ultra kaze for exhaust, which helped a bit, but i gotta find something for the front that is quieter.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*


This is almost exactly how I plan to do my next build! Even the BD-ROM is the same







Although I might go for Silver Arrow cooler instead. By the way, what's the best place to get this thermal thing (dunno the name in english) which you put between the cooler and the GPU? I suspect I will be needing it!


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> So, the only thing I am not too happy with this case, is it is noisy...... i put a silent ultra kaze for exhaust, which helped a bit, but i gotta find something for the front that is quieter.


The fan on low is pretty quiet, but its probably sitting right next to your ear. I find it a bit noisy too unless I'm gaming so I just cut it off with my fan controller and leave my noctua on 50% and my exhaust is silent so it stays on 100%. I'd still be interested in a dead quiet fan for the front though.


----------



## BadDad62

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Me me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just moved into this chassis from a Corsair 650D.. It's quite a nice change.. Though The top bay covers disappoint me.. The fact they use the screws to hold the bay covers in makes it really hard to mount things up top.. I'm trying to remove the bottom HDD cage/SSD completely. And put both my 2 SSDs (Currently only have 1, the 2nd is on the way), + my 1TB in a 5.25 inch bay.. But I can't find a perfect adapter for this.. There's a Lian Li 2 x 5.25 bay cover that holds 3 3.5inch drives.. (Then I'd just use an adapter for the 2.5's).. But mixing branding like that puts me off lol. Especially because the drive bay has 'Lian Li' on the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My TRUE sits so low because the motherboard CPU socket is very close to the top-end of the board.. ><
> 
> Also Guys.. I would loveeee some help finding that adapter.. I live in Australia though. So.. Ya. Something I can mount my 3.5 inch HDD into the 5.25 inch bay.. my current adapter simply won't do it. Perhaps I should try another.. Hmm. I'd like to remove the HDD cage completely (the bottom 3.5 bay one). And have a single HDD 3.5 in one of the top 5.25; and put 2 SSDs in there as well. Perhaps one on the very bottom; one behind the motherboard tray (if not both XD)


Hey mate try these ouy PCCG is you friend in AUST









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_901&products_id=11025




http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=408&products_id=15505


----------



## A Ralph

You could keep things ultra simple by just using this kit from Lian Li:

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556089902.html

It already comes with rubber isolators and you wouldn't have to use an additional adapter to go from 3.5 to 2.5.


----------



## XSCounter

Hey guys! Got a dilemma. I am going to build a system in this case but I am unsure about the cooler.

I was initially thinking of getting Silver Arrow but then remembered that I have Corsair Dominator RAM to fit in there with tall heatsinks. I was thinking about Thermalright Archon but then realised that it's too tall for this case (150mm).. Taller than Silver Arrow which barely fits.

I also heard that I can remove heatsinks (Link) from Dominator but not sure if that's a good idea..

What would you guys do? Thanks for all the suggestions in advance!


----------



## randomnerd865

the heat-sinks are just for show removing them wouldn't hurt anything because ram doesn't over heat anymore. The silver arrow and noctua NHD-14 are both good choices but if your worried about size or covering up your mobo to much go with the antec khuler 620, or corsair water cooling if you prefer.


----------



## funksoul

Hey guys,

I've just bought this case and a Noctua NH-D14 2011 (with the additional mounting kit for 1155 boards), but I'm wondering whether buying that cooler was a mistake due to its size. I have an SSD and 2 regular 3.5" HDDs, so I'm assuming there won't be enough space? If so, what are my best options? Will the SSD and 1 of the HDDs fit?

Thanks!

EDIT - Oh yeah, I don't have all of the components for the build yet, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## XSCounter

Yeh I guess I will do it, remove heatsinks and get proper cooling. I am not gonna get this water wannabe coolers which are overpriced and show far worse temps than good aircoolers like Noctua or Thermalright ones. But thanks for suggestions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funksoul*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've just bought this case and a Noctua NH-D14 2011 (with the additional mounting kit for 1155 boards), but I'm wondering whether buying that cooler was a mistake due to its size. I have an SSD and 2 regular 3.5" HDDs, so I'm assuming there won't be enough space? If so, what are my best options? Will the SSD and 1 of the HDDs fit?
> Thanks!
> EDIT - Oh yeah, I don't have all of the components for the build yet, which is why I'm asking.


You can read about fitting Noctua D14 here http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/100_20#post_14373577

I am personally gonna use 1 HDD for storage in the bottom 3.5 bay and fit and SSD somewhere when I get this case.


----------



## funksoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> You can read about fitting Noctua D14 here http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/100_20#post_14373577


Thanks!

Would a 2.5" HDD with a 3.5" mounting kit fit in the drive bays without space issues? Presumably this only affects 3.5" drives, right?


----------



## Jyve

Far worse? I'd be interested in seeing any chart showing that temps are FAR worse than good air coolers.

At the risk of starting yet another "AIO water coolers suck" flame wars, I'd just like to point out with proper fans and configs, the AIO cool just as
well as high end air coolers. As for expense, I got my kuhler 620 for $40. Its all personal preference, as I like the smallish blocks/pumps of
the AIO units because they make the case look less "packed". That noctua, good cooler it may be, practically fills up the tj08









As for the ram, I assume you read that whole thread in the link you posted. They were talking about removing just the fins on the top of the
dominators, not the entire heatsink itself.

@funksoul
You could mount the SSD on the back side of the mobo tray like most of us do here. That would eliminate that problem. Do you have, or plan
to have an optical drive? I have my 3.5 in a hotswap 5.25 bay.


----------



## XSCounter

Ok, not far worse, just worse







and for smaller price (in my area) I can get an air cooler that performs better than water cooler. And since I won't be opening it much I can sacrifice and openness inside the case for better temps. All I care is price/performance ratio and good air cooler wins here for me.

And yeh, I linked just the first thread I saw about it. Not sure whats the better way, removing the fins or the whole heatsinks...

Also just checked, Kuhler 620 is not sold here... Just out of curiosity, what's the best corsair cooler for TJ08? So many came out lately...

Edit: Corsair H80 costs about ~$15 more than Silver Arrow. Worth getting Corsair in that case? Seems way too big though..

Edit2: Remembered why I didnt like Corsair, it's fans are too loud.


----------



## Jyve

I believe people are able to squeeze the h80 with p/p fans in their tj08. I wish the ps07b had a better front face, as I would have preferred the dual 120mm up front over the single 180. This would have allowed me to use the h100. The tj08 is just far better looking.

As for the ram, I don't think I'd attempt to remove the heat spreaders. One of the posts said they were epoxied on. See if you can't remove the fins and look at how that might fit.

I never use the stock fans on my coolers. I've had the h50 and now the kuhler 620. Both I ran with scythe ap15's.

Any of the thicker radiator AIO units I'm sure perform pretty similarly. I went with the thinner rad for 2 reasons. First was the $40 sale price, 2nd, I wasn't SURE I could get the h80/h70/kuhler 920 to fit with 2 fans. Had the 620 not been on sale, I probably would have gotten the h80, but it was so that pretty much sealed the deal.

As for not opening the case much! I look at mine several times a week! No windowed side panel means I just have to take off the side and stare for a bit.







I also spray it out fairly often. Again, its just too pretty in there not to at least take a peek now and then


----------



## XSCounter

Hehe I know how you feel







I was also wondering why Silverstone won't make a windowed version or at least let us buy side window as an accessory.

If I replace stock coolers the total price will go up considerably for me







So I guess I will just look around and check the prices for some deals.

I am very reluctant removing anything from my Dominators to be honest so I guess I will keep looking for the cooler that suits best in my case.

Thanks for your points


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> [
> Hey mate try these ouy PCCG is you friend in AUST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_901&products_id=11025
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=408&products_id=15505


Ha. Thanks. But I already ordered that Silverstone part. And it works the charm. It's a tight squeeze up there.. but it works and fits. I've cleared out the entire bottom area now. No more messy red sata cables. XD. I shall take a pic once I've re-assembled.

I considered doing the back of the motherboard thing with the 3.5 in a 5.25 only. But I have 2 SSDs. (My other arrived recently. Whilst I won't really be using it yet; I've already got it installed/setup ready to use). I could still do it I guess.. But eh. XD.

I'm going to remove the sata power cables completely actually. Going to get a Bitfenix sleeved cable that turns a molex into 3-4 sata cables and use that. So I'll only have a molex connected + PCIE + the 24/8pin. =D. (I need the molex anyway for my sound card.. )

PS; yes I know PCCG are my friends.. I buy from them frequently and frequently post on their facebook wall ha. And I was eying that adapter for a while (the 3.5 to 2.5 one). But no need anymore ^^.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Ralph*
> 
> You could keep things ultra simple by just using this kit from Lian Li:
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556089902.html
> It already comes with rubber isolators and you wouldn't have to use an additional adapter to go from 3.5 to 2.5.


Yeah I was looking at that for a while too. But both your solutions require using both 5.25 bays. (Unless I mount dual SSD's on the back of the motherboard tray.. I may look into this later on.. But for now this'll do)


----------



## Dragonheart

Using this:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=usa

A lot cleaner now.. Now about those bitfenix extensions...


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hehe I know how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was also wondering why Silverstone won't make a windowed version or at least let us buy side window as an accessory.
> If I replace stock coolers the total price will go up considerably for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I will just look around and check the prices for some deals.
> I am very reluctant removing anything from my Dominators to be honest so I guess I will keep looking for the cooler that suits best in my case.
> Thanks for your points


No windowed version, but I did cut my own window and it was fairly easy. Also, I see a lot of ram heat spreaders that are just double sided taped on and don't even transfer heat.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> By the way, what's the best place to get this thermal thing (dunno the name in english) which you put between the cooler and the GPU? I suspect I will be needing it!


Oh thats just a piece of paper i put in there so the GPU doesn't short on the cooler.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Oh thats just a piece of paper i put in there so the GPU doesn't short on the cooler.


Oh ok, thx. Thought it might be some foam, dunno


----------



## pdi192

Following Dragonheart's ways, I decided to purchase the FP55 as well and clean up the inside a bit.

Before:


Now:


Wire management:


Tight Fit:


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> Following Dragonheart's ways, I decided to purchase the FP55 as well and clean up the inside a bit.
> Before:
> 
> Now:
> 
> Wire management:
> 
> Tight Fit:


I'm confused. I see you have both the gpu and cpu being cooled by pny. That the hydro pny 580? How are you cooling both off the same radiator?? Is it some sort of hybrid AIO/custom loop?


----------



## DaveG

It's PNY's all in one unit:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133398


----------



## thatrodbloke

Hey guys I purchased this case and put everything on it, but the front intake fan does not seem to work properly or I might be doing something wrong. I'm aware that there is a low and high setting, but the "low" setting just shuts it off completely. I have it connected to a fan header reading "Sys fan" in my gigabyte matx motherboard.


----------



## pdi192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatrodbloke*
> 
> Hey guys I purchased this case and put everything on it, but the front intake fan does not seem to work properly or I might be doing something wrong. I'm aware that there is a low and high setting, but the "low" setting just shuts it off completely. I have it connected to a fan header reading "Sys fan" in my gigabyte matx motherboard.


Some fan headers on motherboards do not have enough power to get the 180mm ap181 going. If you can, use a 3-pin to molex fan adapter and connect it directly to an output on your psu.


----------



## pdi192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveG*
> 
> It's PNY's all in one unit:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133398


Correct, it provides a very good alternative to going full custom, especially in a case with limited space like ours.


----------



## thatrodbloke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> Some fan headers on motherboards do not have enough power to get the 180mm ap181 going. If you can, use a 3-pin to molex fan adapter and connect it directly to an output on your psu.


Oh, that makes sense. I will do that then, thank you!


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> Following Dragonheart's ways, I decided to purchase the FP55 as well and clean up the inside a bit.
> Before:
> 
> Now:
> 
> Wire management:
> 
> Tight Fit:


Nice. =D. How's the temps go for that All-in-one unit go though? I can't imagine the performance to be overly awesome? :\.

On a side note; I changed some of my cables for bitfenix extensions. Yay.







. And here tis =D. I'm considering just throwing down the money and buying a 2500K + Noctua U9B SE2 + Z68 Asus Gene.. Rather than waiting for Ivy.. Hmm..

I removed the Sata power cables entirely. I've only got a 4x Molex connector in apart from the 24/8 pin + PCIE connectors. The molex powers both SSDs + HDD. Also used a molex extender from bitfenix for the sound card now =).

PS; I really need a dual-slot GPU cooler >.>


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> Following Dragonheart's ways, I decided to purchase the FP55 as well and clean up the inside a bit.


Sorry for my ignorance but what is FP55 or did I miss any post pertaining to that?

Anyway, I have been following this thread for weeks and I am finally getting the case this weekend so I can be a proud member of this club








Will be attempting to squeeze my water cooling setup cpu+gpu from my TJ07 to the TJ08


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance but what is FP55 or did I miss any post pertaining to that?


The FP55 is a 5.25 to 3.5/2.5 bay converter.


----------



## ZeeZ

Hi guys,
anyone knows how the type of the front mesh in this case is called ? Exact name or something ? I'd like to buy some to make the same covering instead of those two 5.25" slots... thanks.


----------



## Onions

two things this link refers too..
1: it is the best thing ever to happen to this case... only problem is i had to take the fan out to fit my new bigger psu in it....
2: it matches the mesh on the front.... perfectly... like it was made too


----------



## ZeeZ

I'm planning to replace the two coverings with a mesh, 92mm fan and two hard drives in Silentmaxx Silencers (that I already own, so...). The prize would not be a problem, but It's out of stock and shipping to Europe would cost me twice as much... so I'm trying to find the type of the the mesh sheet to buy some and make my own.

Well, i found it in one of the "local" stores... i think it will be possible to modify it for 2 x 5.25" drives.
Thank you very much for the link.


----------



## pdi192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Nice. =D. How's the temps go for that All-in-one unit go though? I can't imagine the performance to be overly awesome? :\.


The temps are actually more than adequate as long as you know your limits with a small unit like this one. I have my 2500k at 4.5ghz @1.32v and the 580 is at the factory overclock of 857mhz. The temps never raise above 60C for either the CPU or GPU.


----------



## lightsout

What's up guy's. I just ordered this case. Looking to downsize a bit from my phantom. Anyone know if the hyper 212 evo will fit in there.


----------



## Onions

yep it can fit any cooler you want


----------



## lightsout

Sweet. I think I'm going for a mild overclock maybe 4.2 ish. I think I made the right choice with this case.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> The FP55 is a 5.25 to 3.5/2.5 bay converter.


Ohhh Thanks veblen!

Appreciation sent


----------



## lightsout

So whats the popular 1155 mobo around here for sli. Looks like there is not a lot of options with the proper pcie layout to fit in this case.

Obviously the maximus is king but I'm not sure if I want to spend that much. (theres an open box one right now but I don't have the money yet.) I was hoping for z68 but I'm not sure these matx boards even do SLI.


----------



## XSCounter

Witing for ASUS P8Z77-M and Ivy Bridge. Perfect minimum for my needs







Shouldn't cost much.

They add all those useless 3rd party controllers like 6GB/s SATA and USB3 when there will be the same but awesome native controllers by Intel. And I will use only them anyway. So no use paying for more expensive boards.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats the popular 1155 mobo around here for sli. Looks like there is not a lot of options with the proper pcie layout to fit in this case.
> Obviously the maximus is king but I'm not sure if I want to spend that much. (theres an open box one right now but I don't have the money yet.) I was hoping for z68 but I'm not sure these matx boards even do SLI.


I've always been a fan of asus products, mobos in particular. I have a p8z68m and it is crossfire/sli capable. I'm pretty certain any upper end
matx board will support multi gpu. I have a gtx 570 in mine now, and I could fit a second in there for sure, but its a bit of a tight squeeze. I'm
not terribly fond of the 2 6 pin power cables I have to use now, would hate 4! It would seem I've left my gaming days behind me, so I've been
eyeballing the 7750 with no need for a 6 pin. Push comes to shove I could xfire 2 of them for a bit of light gaming power. No I wouldn't be able
to play bf3 in ultra, but certainly could at medium.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats the popular 1155 mobo around here for sli. Looks like there is not a lot of options with the proper pcie layout to fit in this case.
> Obviously the maximus is king but I'm not sure if I want to spend that much. (theres an open box one right now but I don't have the money yet.) I was hoping for z68 but I'm not sure these matx boards even do SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a fan of asus products, mobos in particular. I have a p8z68m and it is crossfire/sli capable. I'm pretty certain any upper end
> matx board will support multi gpu. I have a gtx 570 in mine now, and I could fit a second in there for sure, but its a bit of a tight squeeze. I'm
> not terribly fond of the 2 6 pin power cables I have to use now, would hate 4! It would seem I've left my gaming days behind me, so I've been
> eyeballing the 7750 with no need for a 6 pin. Push comes to shove I could xfire 2 of them for a bit of light gaming power. No I wouldn't be able
> to play bf3 in ultra, but certainly could at medium.
Click to expand...

I also love asus especially for mobos. I'm not sure about that board though. The asus site and newegg only mention crossfire. Plus the pcie layout sucks for this case and they took off one of the heatsinks for the vrms. Seems like an inferior version when they went to Z68 on this board which sucks.

It may be in my best interest to wait for Z77 to come out and see whats out there.


----------



## Jyve

Interesting. Hadn't noticed the sli thing. I am actually using the pro, and I've seen a couple sites/forums mention that it does do xfire/sli
but at 16x/4x. That is a little hit in performance, but to be honest, I bet it isn't even noticeable. Just a guess.


----------



## lightsout

So do you run it daily at 4.5? Just curious what kind of OC's these little boards can do.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So do you run it daily at 4.5? Just curious what kind of OC's these little boards can do.


I do not. I actually, for the first time ever, use power management on my pc. I have speedstep enabled and all that jazz. I have no doubt it could run that and more 24/7. Its not so different from my previous p8p67 pro. My only beef with this particular board is there is no manual voltage input. You have to use offset. Normally, I'd be upset, but I just set the multiplier to 45 and leave all else at auto and it runs just fine. 95% of my pc's life is spent at 1.6ghz and just a hair over 1v.


----------



## Snowball1979

Hey guys, been on the forum for a while reading everything I could about this little case... Decided to bite the bullet and buy one along with a totally new rig! I'm now very poor, but exceptionally chuffed with everything.

I need to try and find a way of hiding as many cables as possible and braiding the ones on show. Try and neaten it up a little bit!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So do you run it daily at 4.5? Just curious what kind of OC's these little boards can do.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not. I actually, for the first time ever, use power management on my pc. I have speedstep enabled and all that jazz. I have no doubt it could run that and more 24/7. Its not so different from my previous p8p67 pro. My only beef with this particular board is there is no manual voltage input. You have to use offset. Normally, I'd be upset, but I just set the multiplier to 45 and leave all else at auto and it runs just fine. 95% of my pc's life is spent at 1.6ghz and just a hair over 1v.
Click to expand...

I also have been using offset with my 2500k on my evo. See no reason for the cpu to run at full speed all the time.

Got my board ordered. Newegg had the Maximus Gene as an open box. Pretty stoked its the same price as the Z and P pros so I couldn't pass it up. Worst comes to worst I will RMA it with Asus if I have any issues.

My case showed up today too this thing is sweet. I'm really digging it. Haven't done any building but I can't wait.


----------



## Scorpion49

I just bought this little fella. Its official: I love this case. I have never liked every single feature of a case in a size range that I was looking at before. I'm so glad Fry's had one on display or I might never have bought it, but seeing it in person convinced me to grab one and a motherboard to go inside it. Just need to snag a GTX 680 and life will be good!

Specs:

i7 3930k
MSI X79MA-GD45
GTS 450 (temporary)
Corsair ForceGT 120GBx2 RAID 0
Seagate 7200.12 1TB
Antec HCP1200
Silverstone TJ08-B
Some shiny blue fans...


----------



## lightsout

Looks nice man. That thing will be a beast once it's complete. Can I ask what fans those are?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks nice man. That thing will be a beast once it's complete. Can I ask what fans those are?


They are bgears b-ice. They were at the store and matched the motherboard so I got them. Pretty nice actually, move a good amount of air and aren't loud at all. The only problem was finding 3 that matched, most of them had an aqua tint to them and only a few had the deep blue I was looking for.

They are apparently too bright for my camera to capture properly, they are blue chrome with LED's.


----------



## XSCounter

Blitz question. Best price/performance CPU cooler for this awesome case?! Can't decide myself


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Blitz question. Best price/performance CPU cooler for this awesome case?! Can't decide myself


I have the H80 due to my crampt (to say the least) configuration in this case. (uses dual 120mm fan radiator, fits perfectly if used with the gene-z)

I also love the artic cooling freezer 7 pro, nice small cpu cooler. really nice performance for the price although a little on the loud side for me (normal problem with the 92mm fan.) I use this in my htpc/minecraft/file server to keep my i3-2120 nice and cool.

I also have used the zalman 9900x, which is much quieter, and it comes in favorable colors (green blue red none). I use this in my older computer running Q9650 at stock, keeps it cooling during the blazingly warm summer months (with no AC). uses a single 120mm fan

quote me if more questions.


----------



## Snowball1979

Case and stuff are all mine (minus the GTX680 which arrives Monday!)...










Fit it all into the chassis using a spare GTX8800 to test it, seems to be running well... Installing Win7 off a USB was a bit fiddly, but once bootable it installed so quick!










Now got the sides, top and front ready to be sent off to have a window cut in and then to the sprayers to be done in some nice pearlescent blue I think...










Thanks so much for all the help and advise I have got out this thread, you guys are awesome!

Going to look at braiding the SATA, Power and Fan cables next - Please may someone let me know where in the uk is the best place to buy quite a heavy weave braid from? (and the best make, if there is one?)...


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I just bought this little fella. Its official: I love this case. I have never liked every single feature of a case in a size range that I was looking at before. I'm so glad Fry's had one on display or I might never have bought it, but seeing it in person convinced me to grab one and a motherboard to go inside it. Just need to snag a GTX 680 and life will be good!


I know how that is. I was at fry's the other day and I had to hold back... I just can't justify getting it until I have a solid plan for a build. I was over at my folks' house the other day and my dad was having problems with his old Q6600 system and a 3TB drive -- made him think it was time to upgrade. Maybe I could push him into this case when he does


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> I know how that is. I was at fry's the other day and I had to hold back... I just can't justify getting it until I have a solid plan for a build. I was over at my folks' house the other day and my dad was having problems with his old Q6600 system and a 3TB drive -- made him think it was time to upgrade. Maybe I could push him into this case when he does


What really bothers me is I get better temps with the crummy CNPS Flex with two fans designed more the be pretty than to flow a ton of air than I did with 360+240 radiator on my 3930k. The little wind tunnel this case has going on is excellent.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone do any side panel mods/windows? Been thinking about getting this case for a while now


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Blitz question. Best price/performance CPU cooler for this awesome case?! Can't decide myself


If you're factoring in price, the cooler master 212 is pretty hard to beat at that price point. Couple quality fans and it'll do the job well.


----------



## Nemesis429

Anyone got a pic of this case with 1/2" tubing inside?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone do any side panel mods/windows? Been thinking about getting this case for a while now


Stop thinking about it and buy it. It is great fun to install stuff in, and even more fun to mod. everything just fits perfectly.

JUST BUY IT, BEEEE ONE OF US!
resistance is futile


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Anyone got a pic of this case with 1/2" tubing inside?


I DO I DO,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/890

the previous page, and the page after also have water cooling builds, but I just love what i have done with it. ^__^


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone do any side panel mods/windows? Been thinking about getting this case for a while now


I did it looks great check it out in sig rig^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So do you run it daily at 4.5? Just curious what kind of OC's these little boards can do.


I have my 2500k running on the asus maximus gene-z and it eats 4.6ghz stable 24/7 I personally had it to 5.1ghz but the high voltage was unsafe. In conclusion it overclocks like a beast^

@Scorpion49 I would remove the HDD cage and either show off your SSD's or hide them somewhere (behind the mobo or 5.25 bay etc... it cleans up the case and adds more room for stuff.) Very nice build though


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Just ordered this case yesterday. Been looking for a SFF case since 2 weeks ago and decided to pull the trigger after i read this thread from page 1 - 114. LMAO!!! Will upload some pics when the case arrives. Hopefully i can be 1 of the member in this club . Cheers.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Good builds!!!!

I apologise AGAIN for my lack of participation. Hahaha soon.

Just got too get my **** together.


----------



## Nemesis429

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> I DO I DO,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/890
> the previous page, and the page after also have water cooling builds, but I just love what i have done with it. ^__^


Cheers, still not sure whether to go 3/8 or 1/2 as you cant really see it in the case, its just jammed at the top XD, it gives me some idea so, thanks anyway.

Probably gonna go with 3/8 as it will fit the small system better.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Stop thinking about it and buy it. It is great fun to install stuff in, and even more fun to mod. everything just fits perfectly.
> JUST BUY IT, BEEEE ONE OF US!
> resistance is futile


Lol probably will next month
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I did it looks great check it out in sig rig^
> I have my 2500k running on the asus maximus gene-z and it eats 4.6ghz stable 24/7 I personally had it to 5.1ghz but the high voltage was unsafe. In conclusion it overclocks like a beast^
> @Scorpion49 I would remove the HDD cage and either show off your SSD's or hide them somewhere (behind the mobo or 5.25 bay etc... it cleans up the case and adds more room for stuff.) Very nice build though


Man the window looks clean thanks, might try it when I get one.


----------



## aznofazns

Can any V354 owners comment on the pros/cons between it and the TJ08-E? The V354 costs just a bit more but is full aluminum. I'm wondering which is the better choice for a microATX Sandy Bridge build.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Can any V354 owners comment on the pros/cons between it and the TJ08-E? The V354 costs just a bit more but is full aluminum. I'm wondering which is the better choice for a microATX Sandy Bridge build.


I had the V351 which is very similar to the V354, and there is no comparison. The Lian Li cases suck to use and build in. It was nice looking, but not as stylish as the TJ08-E. WAY more space to manage cables and make things neat, not to mention better airflow in the silverstone. Just my .02.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I had the V351 which is very similar to the V354, and there is no comparison. The Lian Li cases suck to use and build in. It was nice looking, but not as stylish as the TJ08-E. WAY more space to manage cables and make things neat, not to mention better airflow in the silverstone. Just my .02.


Lol hey there Scorpion49 I followed your V351 build last year I too fell in love with the looks, saw you attempt to cram all those stuff in and in the end you just went nah its not what you wanted then I think you said arc mini and now you're here lol. I too wanted to get the V351 actually but I wanted to go full internal watercooling and decide the TJ08 would do the job better without the difficult mod you did with the V351 even though your mod looks great.







Shall be joining the club soon when I find the time to go get the TJ08


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I had the V351 which is very similar to the V354, and there is no comparison. The Lian Li cases suck to use and build in. It was nice looking, but not as stylish as the TJ08-E. WAY more space to manage cables and make things neat, not to mention better airflow in the silverstone. Just my .02.


I actually own a V351 as well, and think it's an okay case. The internal layout is pretty much awful and airflow isn't great, but the removable motherboard tray is a nice feature and the overall build quality and aesthetics are great. That said, the V354 looks like it has much better airflow and is not as difficult to build in.

The main thing I don't like about the TJ08-E on paper is the fact that it uses a steel body. I HATE how Silverstone does that with so many of its cases. They use a thick, beautiful piece of brushed aluminum for the front panel but skimp on the rest of the chassis. If it was priced $30 cheaper than the Lian Li, the choice would be much easier, but paying almost the same amount of money for steel rather than aluminum just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> The main thing I don't like about the TJ08-E on paper is the fact that it uses a steel body. I HATE how Silverstone does that with so many of its cases. They use a thick, beautiful piece of brushed aluminum for the front panel but skimp on the rest of the chassis.


I used to think the same way as you do except when my lian li's screw holes started wearing out







aluminum is great for exterior "looks", but internally where you use screw holes (especially expansion slots) aluminum show's it's weakness after a few builds. granted my lian li is over 10 years old, but the fact that i'm afraid to tighten my screws on the vid card because i don't want the hole to totally strip out is starting to change my mind about what should be aluminum and what should be steel







another lesser issue I've noticed about aluminum is it's easier for fans to achieve a harmonic resonance hum when it's in a aluminum case. it's annoying if you are trying for a quiet build.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I used to think the same way as you do except when my lian li's screw holes started wearing out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aluminum is great for exterior "looks", but internally where you use screw holes (especially expansion slots) aluminum show's it's weakness after a few builds. granted my lian li is over 10 years old, but the fact that i'm afraid to tighten my screws on the vid card because i don't want the hole to totally strip out is starting to change my mind about what should be aluminum and what should be steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another lesser issue I've noticed about aluminum is it's easier for fans to achieve a harmonic resonance hum when it's in a aluminum case. it's annoying if you are trying for a quiet build.


You make some good points. I've noticed the harmonic resonance issue with both of my Lian Li full towers. I agree that it's annoying. I just finished reading the silentpcreview.com reviews on both cases and the TJ08-E performs a bit better for thermals/acoustics. And it has a smaller footprint than the V354...

I'm starting to change my mind now even though I've always been a Lian Li fanboy.


----------



## CycloROG

I'm thinking of using this case in my next build and was wondering if you can fit a soundcard and a single GPU inside this case with an asus gene-z mobo


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I actually own a V351 as well, and think it's an okay case. The internal layout is pretty much awful and airflow isn't great, but the removable motherboard tray is a nice feature and the overall build quality and aesthetics are great. That said, the V354 looks like it has much better airflow and is not as difficult to build in.
> The main thing I don't like about the TJ08-E on paper is the fact that it uses a steel body. I HATE how Silverstone does that with so many of its cases. They use a thick, beautiful piece of brushed aluminum for the front panel but skimp on the rest of the chassis. If it was priced $30 cheaper than the Lian Li, the choice would be much easier, but paying almost the same amount of money for steel rather than aluminum just doesn't sit well with me.


Hey I understand where you are coming from. I felt that when I was deciding between the Corsair 800D and the Silverstone TJ07(the corsair had front aluminium face but was steel and it still cost a bomb although its still a great case) In the end I went with the TJ07 full aluminium chasis but that doesn't matter anymore because I just came home with this


















Sorry for bad pics. My "upgrade" from TJ07 to TJ08.

The case turn out smaller than I imagined and I already knew what I could and wanted to do with it after stalking this thread for ages so its basically all I wanted in a smaller form factor. Perfect for me







The front panel is also pretty classy with its brushed aluminium.

And for that please add me to the club !


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Hey I understand where you are coming from. I felt that when I was deciding between the Corsair 800D and the Silverstone TJ07(the corsair had front aluminium face but was steel and it still cost a bomb although its still a great case) In the end I went with the TJ07 full aluminium chasis but that doesn't matter anymore because I just came home with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad pics. My "upgrade" from TJ07 to TJ08.
> The case turn out smaller than I imagined and I already knew what I could and wanted to do with it after stalking this thread for ages so its basically all I wanted in a smaller form factor. Perfect for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel is also pretty classy with its brushed aluminium.
> And for that please add me to the club !


Nice! Whats going inside of it?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Hey I understand where you are coming from. I felt that when I was deciding between the Corsair 800D and the Silverstone TJ07(the corsair had front aluminium face but was steel and it still cost a bomb although its still a great case) In the end I went with the TJ07 full aluminium chasis but that doesn't matter anymore because I just came home with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad pics. My "upgrade" from TJ07 to TJ08.
> The case turn out smaller than I imagined and I already knew what I could and wanted to do with it after stalking this thread for ages so its basically all I wanted in a smaller form factor. Perfect for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front panel is also pretty classy with its brushed aluminium.
> And for that please add me to the club !


Alright, fine. I'm sold. Going to order the TJ08-E instead of the V354.

Oh GOD, I can't believe I just betrayed Lian Li.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CycloROG*
> 
> I'm thinking of using this case in my next build and was wondering if you can fit a soundcard and a single GPU inside this case with an asus gene-z mobo


I did just that and a wifi card... it has four expansion slots...


----------



## aznofazns

I'm considering buying these three items to add some stealthed, slot-loading sexiness to the TJ08-E I'm about to buy:

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-5-25-Inch-Converter-Slot-Load-FP58B/dp/B007C1KPQY
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260985555231#ht_4239wt_936
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812226004

Think they'll work as intended?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I'm considering buying these three items to add some stealthed, slot-loading sexiness to the TJ08-E I'm about to buy:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-5-25-Inch-Converter-Slot-Load-FP58B/dp/B007C1KPQY
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260985555231#ht_4239wt_936
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812226004
> Think they'll work as intended?


It 'looks' like it would work. I quote that only because I have never used a slot load dvd drive in my computers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> Alright, fine. I'm sold. Going to order the TJ08-E instead of the V354.
> Oh GOD, I can't believe I just betrayed Lian Li.


You didnt betray anyone. They betrayed you for not making a comparable case. ^___^


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis429*
> 
> Cheers, still not sure whether to go 3/8 or 1/2 as you cant really see it in the case, its just jammed at the top XD, it gives me some idea so, thanks anyway.
> Probably gonna go with 3/8 as it will fit the small system better.


Yea...I didnt really have any room for it...but it needed it due to temps. gotta do whatcha gotta do.


----------



## dizzy4

I would look for a full size slot load drive if I were you, because the chances of the drive lining up are a lot better. I have seen them in the past, but cant find any on the egg right now. That bezel actually looks good though.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> I would look for a full size slot load drive if I were you, because the chances of the drive lining up are a lot better. I have seen them in the past, but cant find any on the egg right now. That bezel actually looks good though.


By full size, do you mean one that takes up the entire 5.25" bay? I don't really want to spend more than $30 on a slot-loading drive...

EDIT:

I just compared this full-sized drive to the Lite-On notebook drive and the form factor, dimensions, and screw holes look identical. I'm going to go ahead and order it.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> By full size, do you mean one that takes up the entire 5.25" bay? I don't really want to spend more than $30 on a slot-loading drive...
> EDIT:
> I just compared this full-sized drive to the Lite-On notebook drive and the form factor, dimensions, and screw holes look identical. I'm going to go ahead and order it.


it should do fine im not sure why your ordering power and sata cables though kind of a waste.


----------



## zelly

Okay I have everything exept the case and motherboard now. Which mobo should I pick? Price is not so different and I can choose from these:
- ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3, Socket-1155
- ASUS P8Z68-M PRO, Socket-1155
- Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, Socket-1155
- MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3), Socket-1155

It will be running i5-2500k with overclock, zotac gtx 480 amp (maybe 680 soon with aftermarketcooler)
I cant run SLI with the card I have now because it takes up 3 slots, because of the zalman cooler. I also would like to fit a soundcard in this rig, could I fit both pci and pci-e soundcards if I have a 3 slots cooler?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Okay I have everything exept the case and motherboard now. Which mobo should I pick? Price is not so different and I can choose from these:
> - ASUS Maximus IV GENE-Z/GEN3, Socket-1155
> - ASUS P8Z68-M PRO, Socket-1155
> - Gigabyte GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3, Socket-1155
> - MSI Z68MA-G45 (G3), Socket-1155
> It will be running i5-2500k with overclock, zotac gtx 480 amp (maybe 680 soon with aftermarketcooler)
> I cant run SLI with the card I have now because it takes up 3 slots, because of the zalman cooler. I also would like to fit a soundcard in this rig, could I fit both pci and pci-e soundcards if I have a 3 slots cooler?


Sounds like a good rig but I would stick with a reference design. This case even says its designed to cool better with the reference design cards the exhaust out of the back instead of recirculating hot air inside the case. The 680 reference has a solid cooler and is also very quiet imo i'd stick with that. To answer your question about the sound card: Yes, you can fit a sound card as long as its a PCI-e card it will go in the last express slot. AND FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GO WITH THE MAXIMUS IV GENE-Z (gen3) For overclocking and stability it is the best its what 90% of us use for mATX.


----------



## zelly

haha okay thanks ill go with the gene-z But I'll stick with my 480 for a while more. Will I have any problems with the cooling design in the case with it? Its a sick cooler in normal cases atleast, dont know how its like in this. And IF i wanted to get a 680 (my friend might be interested in my 480) will there be any aftermarket solutions that would suit this case more than the reference card? They are all sold out here in norway anyways, fearing they wount get any in stock before all have aftermarket coolers


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> haha okay thanks ill go with the gene-z But I'll stick with my 480 for a while more. Will I have any problems with the cooling design in the case with it? Its a sick cooler in normal cases atleast, dont know how its like in this. And IF i wanted to get a 680 (my friend might be interested in my 480) will there be any aftermarket solutions that would suit this case more than the reference card? They are all sold out here in norway anyways, fearing they wount get any in stock before all have aftermarket coolers


It should cool the card fine, but your other components will get some residual heat off of that hot card. The stock(reference) cooler on the 680 is really great its cool and very quiet and works with the TJ08-e very well.


----------



## lightsout

Putting together my rig in this case now. I see why I went full tower in the past. Its all good once its done but working in a small case can be tricky.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> It should cool the card fine, but your other components will get some residual heat off of that hot card. The stock(reference) cooler on the 680 is really great its cool and very quiet and works with the TJ08-e very well.


Wouldnt I make up for that with an outtake fan? I have a unused airpenetrator (same as the intake one only 120mm) that I could use. Also got an ARCTIC F12 Pro PWN 120mm, but guessing the silverstone one is better?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Wouldnt I make up for that with an outtake fan? I have a unused airpenetrator (same as the intake one only 120mm) that I could use. Also got an ARCTIC F12 Pro PWN 120mm, but guessing the silverstone one is better?


The air penetrater is a great fan. But the silverstone uses positive pressure so it will hinder the heat exhaustion for te case but positive has many other benifits.


----------



## 66racer

How loud is the front fan guys? Don't care when gaming but normal use don't want it too loud. Since its breathing through that mesh not sure if it has an odd sound or not. I keep going to frys and stair at this case lol


----------



## lightsout

Just buy it man. I just mine up and running. Sweet little case. The front fan has a high and low switch on the side of the case. My house is kind of loud right now so I can't say how loud it is.

I will say that sli with a twin frozr isn't great. Since the cards are so smashed the bottom card is starved for air. It hit 75c running 3dmark at stock clocks. So I definitely want to sell these and jump back to the 580.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> The air penetrater is a great fan. But the silverstone uses positive pressure so it will hinder the heat exhaustion for te case but positive has many other benifits.


Mostly the cpu temp that would be affected if I use aftermarket cooler on gpus or? How much difference would it be you think? Also, would you recomend a cpu watercooling-kit or aircooler in this case? I can use a coolIT vantage or get a good aircooler, have to talk to my brother which he wants to use Hope it wont get too hot because I would love to be able to clock both cpu and gpu. I've checked out fractal arc mini aswell, but really like the TJ08-E


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Wouldnt I make up for that with an outtake fan? I have a unused airpenetrator (same as the intake one only 120mm) that I could use. Also got an ARCTIC F12 Pro PWN 120mm, but guessing the silverstone one is better?
> 
> 
> 
> The air penetrater is a great fan. But the silverstone uses positive pressure so it will hinder the heat exhaustion for te case but positive has many other benifits.
Click to expand...

Positive pressure how? Should I not have my rear fan set as exhaust?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Positive pressure how? Should I not have my rear fan set as exhaust?


This case thrives on positive pressure. The 180mm air penetrator pushes massive amount of air into the case and the only exhaust is a 120mm hence the positive pressure. So basically all the air coming in is dust filtered and this case is defiantly a good air cooler for that reason too. <[email protected]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Mostly the cpu temp that would be affected if I use aftermarket cooler on gpus or? How much difference would it be you think? Also, would you recomend a cpu watercooling-kit or aircooler in this case? I can use a coolIT vantage or get a good aircooler, have to talk to my brother which he wants to use Hope it wont get too hot because I would love to be able to clock both cpu and gpu. I've checked out fractal arc mini aswell, but really like the TJ08-E


It will toss hot air everywhere into you power phases, north bridge, sough bridge, and chipset which is all necessary for good overclocks and overall motherboard health.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> This case thrives on positive pressure. The 180mm air penetrator pushes massive amount of air into the case and the only exhaust is a 120mm hence the positive pressure. So basically all the air coming in is dust filtered and this case is defiantly a good air cooler for that reason too. <[email protected]
> It will toss hot air everywhere into you power phases, north bridge, sough bridge, and chipset which is all necessary for good overclocks and overall motherboard health.


**** sake, dont know what to do then is ur gtx 570 reference cooled?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> **** sake, dont know what to do then is ur gtx 570 reference cooled?


It won't harm it, and its not dangerous thats just my viewpoint on the issue... your 480 will be fine but your whole system will be that much hotter. And yes my 570 has a blower style cooler on it all the hot air goes strait out the back of the case.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> It won't harm it, and its not dangerous thats just my viewpoint on the issue... your 480 will be fine but your whole system will be that much hotter. And yes my 570 has a blower style cooler on it all the hot air goes strait out the back of the case.


Do you think there will be some good 680's coming out soon, that is factoryclocked and has this kind of cooler?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just buy it man. I just mine up and running. Sweet little case. The front fan has a high and low switch on the side of the case. My house is kind of loud right now so I can't say how loud it is.
> I will say that sli with a twin frozr isn't great. Since the cards are so smashed the bottom card is starved for air. It hit 75c running 3dmark at stock clocks. So I definitely want to sell these and jump back to the 580.


Lol yeah, I almost bought it this week, but am going to wait till my B-day next week since Im sure someone will probably get me a frys gift card. If not then I waited for nothing but all good lol.

Oh and thanks for the gpu temps, I thinkt his confirms I should just make my next card a high end single, meanwhile my 570 does great, but I think Im gonna go for a 680 once the prices go down. I really think nvidia is milking it since their mid range ended up trading blows and beating the 7970 in a good amount of benchmarks.

Have fun hunting down your choice 580. There plenty to choose from right now!


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Do you think there will be some good 680's coming out soon, that is factoryclocked and has this kind of cooler?


Yeah they are already out the reference design is a great card.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just buy it man. I just mine up and running. Sweet little case. The front fan has a high and low switch on the side of the case. My house is kind of loud right now so I can't say how loud it is.
> I will say that sli with a twin frozr isn't great. Since the cards are so smashed the bottom card is starved for air. It hit 75c running 3dmark at stock clocks. So I definitely want to sell these and jump back to the 580.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah, I almost bought it this week, but am going to wait till my B-day next week since Im sure someone will probably get me a frys gift card. If not then I waited for nothing but all good lol.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the gpu temps, I thinkt his confirms I should just make my next card a high end single, meanwhile my 570 does great, but I think Im gonna go for a 680 once the prices go down. I really think nvidia is milking it since their mid range ended up trading blows and beating the 7970 in a good amount of benchmarks.
> 
> Have fun hunting down your choice 580. There plenty to choose from right now!
Click to expand...

sucks the lan on my maximus died. Not sure if I should rma or get a refund. I have a pci nic in there right now. But I can only run one gpu like that.

I agree sucks what nvidia is doing. Man if they would have released this card around 350 it would have been awesome.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Yeah they are already out the reference design is a great card.


I know they are out, they are already sold out in norway. I was thinking about the next wave, the factoryclocked ones with updated pcb + coolers etc. Might pick up a used 680 from the reference wave if not. So a "blower style cooler" is essential for this case to be cool? No other smart tricks in this case to that?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I know they are out, they are already sold out in norway. I was thinking about the next wave, the factoryclocked ones with updated pcb + coolers etc. Might pick up a used 680 from the reference wave if not. So a "blower style cooler" is essential for this case to be cool? No other smart tricks in this case to that?


If your air cooling 1 card with a blower style cooler and a good cpu air cooler such as the NHD-14 or silver arrow this case cannot be beaten for air cooling micro atx except maybe the larger silverstone cases. Trust me if you want a small clean case with all the power of a big case this is it.


----------



## lightsout

I've been reading people saying its best to use reference style cards that exhaust out of the case. Whats everyone's opinion on this?

I'm looking at getting a 580, and wondering if something like a lightning is a bad idea.


----------



## Jyve

I've wanted something like that for a while now, keeping noise down, but I just can't seem to logically justify it because it seems the blower style is the most efficient way. Aftermarket coolers would just trap warm air in the case without good ventilation. And seeing that your 120mm is in the LOWER rear of the case with all the warm air at the top just drifting around there.....


----------



## lightsout

Yah we'll see how it goes. I have been running my cpu at stock and honestly I haven't noticed any difference. So maybe a little extra heat in there won't really matter. Either way I got the card. So I will post results when I get it.


----------



## krkhans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns*
> 
> I'm considering buying these three items to add some stealthed, slot-loading sexiness to the TJ08-E I'm about to buy:
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-5-25-Inch-Converter-Slot-Load-FP58B/dp/B007C1KPQY
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260985555231#ht_4239wt_936
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812226004
> Think they'll work as intended?


Let me know how it goes, i'm planning on using this for my build too (when i can afford it)

Just a heads up the bezel is over at Directron for $15


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krkhans*
> 
> Let me know how it goes, i'm planning on using this for my build too (when i can afford it)
> Just a heads up the bezel is over at Directron for $15


Tax ends up making it more expensive than Amazon, actually. It won't be a while until I build the rig since the parts are shipping to my parents' house in Houston and finishing up school in Austin. I've pretty much just been dealhunting the past two weeks and ordering parts one by one. I may go back to Houston some time in April and I'll definitely make a build log when that time comes.


----------



## dizzy4

Can someone do me a huge favor and measure from the bottom of the case to the first pci slot on the motherboard? Brownie points for measuring to the third pci slot (the one you would use for SLI or Xfire).

I _will_ be using this case for myself or if the measurements are not right for my folks. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hglazm

Can anybody give me confirmation on whether or not this case will fit an HX850 (no optical drive)? I'm looking to get this case but having to take a $50+ hit on replacing my HX850 with an X650 would really suck.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> Can someone do me a huge favor and measure from the bottom of the case to the first pci slot on the motherboard? Brownie points for measuring to the third pci slot (the one you would use for SLI or Xfire).
> I _will_ be using this case for myself or if the measurements are not right for my folks. Thanks in advance!


From base of case to start of 1st PCI slot- 7 inch
From base of case to start of 3rd PCI slot around 8 and 3/8 inch to be accurate.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hglazm*
> 
> Can anybody give me confirmation on whether or not this case will fit an HX850 (no optical drive)? I'm looking to get this case but having to take a $50+ hit on replacing my HX850 with an X650 would really suck.


It will fit an hx 850 with optical drive I do believe. I have the hx 650 and I'm almost positive they are the same size.


----------



## tmaven

ye it will fit







I have ax850 in it







perfect fit too


----------



## dizzy4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> From base of case to start of 1st PCI slot- 7 inch
> From base of case to start of 3rd PCI slot around 8 and 3/8 inch to be accurate.


oh that is great news! I might go to frys this week and pick one up! It's the same price as newegg and no waiitng time or shipping costs.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hglazm*
> 
> Can anybody give me confirmation on whether or not this case will fit an HX850 (no optical drive)? I'm looking to get this case but having to take a $50+ hit on replacing my HX850 with an X650 would really suck.


it will fit.. with a drive in it however the modular cables are a very very tight fit... i put my hdds up in the bay in an adapter and i had to put the drives all the way to the front to make them fit...


----------



## Jyve

I had an optical drive and a hot swap adapter in mine with a tx650m which is a "sort of" modular psu. Correct, it is a tight squeeze with the modular 6 pin cables but it did fit. I imagine that the psus are roughly the same size. At the end of the day, though, I removed the optical drive and hot swap so the cables wouldn't be quite so squished. Realized I very rarely used the optical so got an external for that rare occasion, and the hdd in the hot swap thingy was just far too loud and annoying, so replaced that with a silencer 5.25 to 3.5 adapter. No more annoying clicking from the hdd.


----------



## pdi192

The hx850 will be an extremely tight fit seeing as it is 180mm as opposed to 160mm in the ax850 and ax750 and the 150mm in the hx650.

Here's a pic for reference on how tight it is up there with an ax750 and an optical drive:


----------



## Onions

yea lol when i get home i can take a pic for you lol its mad tight


----------



## Jyve

Wow, didn't realize it was that much bigger. I think I have PSU envy now


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizzy4*
> 
> oh that is great news! I might go to frys this week and pick one up! It's the same price as newegg and no waiitng time or shipping costs.


Awesome welcome to the club soon! I love this case its so compact and convenient


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> The hx850 will be an extremely tight fit seeing as it is 180mm as opposed to 160mm in the ax850 and ax750 and the 150mm in the hx650.
> Here's a pic for reference on how tight it is up there with an ax750 and an optical drive:


Thats weird, my HCP1200 was really easy to fit and it is also 180mm. I put my optical in the bottom slot though, and put the extra cables and my hard drive on top.

Here is some pics for what I did and my "cable management", sorry for the bad lighting:


----------



## krkhans

Hey, if I got this case I would be taking out the drive cage and probably the 3.5" bay as well. Does anybody have a number on how much those weigh? Curious how much lighter it would be


----------



## mooseslayer

hi this club inspire me to buy the TJ08-E and this is what i did.



hide the ssd on the back



removed the 3,5" and 2,5" bays



and last but not least i did a window in the side


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> hi this club inspire me to buy the TJ08-E and this is what i did.
> 
> and last but not least i did a window in the side


The window is so cleanly cut! Did you just paste on the plexi from behind and without C channel? and was the the panel machine cut( water jet etc ) I am planning to send mine for that and I wanted it to look exactly like that! Well done


----------



## mooseslayer

i did it my self with a jigsaw...







and i used tape TESA 4965 15MMx50M to fixed the plexi glas.

more pics of rebuild:

http://s1154.photobucket.com/albums/p536/Busk70/ReBuild/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> hi this club inspire me to buy the TJ08-E and this is what i did.
> 
> hide the ssd on the back
> 
> removed the 3,5" and 2,5" bays
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least i did a window in the side


Ah man now your making me want to do a window mod. That looks excellent. I need to see if silverstone sells side panels in case I screw up.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah man now your making me want to do a window mod. That looks excellent. I need to see if silverstone sells side panels in case I screw up.


I was just thinking that too lol

Im also considering doing a window with the mesh I have on my rosewill, might help in some cooling situations. Installed the plastic window last night and compared bf3 temps to the screen mesh and gpu temps went up from 61c to 64c. Cpu water was 2c warmer too although core temps were the same. Allowing my asus card to vent the heat out looks to keep things much cooler. I have enough temp logs when I switch to the tj08 I will be able to compare any ambient temp lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ah man now your making me want to do a window mod. That looks excellent. I need to see if silverstone sells side panels in case I screw up.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking that too lol
> 
> Im also considering doing a window with the mesh I have on my rosewill, might help in some cooling situations. Installed the plastic window last night and compared bf3 temps to the screen mesh and gpu temps went up from 61c to 64c. Cpu water was 2c warmer too although core temps were the same. Allowing my asus card to vent the heat out looks to keep things much cooler. I have enough temp logs when I switch to the tj08 I will be able to compare any ambient temp lol
Click to expand...

Only problem with that is dust. This case has filters on both intakes which I love. My 580 should hopefully be here tomorrow so we will see if a non blower style is a bad idea like some have said for this case (because it affects cpu/mobo temps poorly)


----------



## MaxFTW

My case is still in the box









Ivy bridge, Y U NO RELEASE SOONER?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Only problem with that is dust. This case has filters on both intakes which I love. My 580 should hopefully be here tomorrow so we will see if a non blower style is a bad idea like some have said for this case (because it affects cpu/mobo temps poorly)


The mesh helps keep stuff out when stuff is off but when on airflow would push out. Since inlet is filtered dust would be minimal. Personally I don't mind dust much either since I blow mine out with a compressor. I HATE the compressed air cans lol


----------



## lightsout

I hate the cans because they cost so dang much. Every time I buy some i think I should just go to harbor freight and get a cheap compressor.


----------



## nickt1862

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I hate the cans because they cost so dang much. Every time I buy some i think I should just go to harbor freight and get a cheap compressor.


Here's what you need. I have one as well as many who partake in this great forum.






http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333123644&sr=8-1


----------



## lightsout

I should spring the cash for a datavac. I just always have somewhere else I'd like to spend the 50 bucks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I should spring the cash for a datavac. I just always have somewhere else I'd like to spend the 50 bucks.


Yeah I hear ya, only bonus with a compressor is you can air tires up too. If you wrench at home on cars it will pay for itself too.


----------



## Jyve

Thanks for the link, just ordered one. I'm sure I've seen this before, but probably didn't have the coin to spring on it. Thanks for the reminder +rep!


----------



## randomnerd865

Dang! that thing blows im gonna have to invest in that!


----------



## Volkswagen

mooseslayer - great looking PC and the window is extremely clean. Do you mind sharing the dimensions and are your corners rounded or? Hard to tell from the pictures.


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> mooseslayer - great looking PC and the window is extremely clean. Do you mind sharing the dimensions and are your corners rounded or? Hard to tell from the pictures.


np sorry for my bad english ill try the best. and thanks all for the feed back







my wife isnt that happy for my hobby..its quite expensive.

first I tape the hole size minus IMPORTANT! Rear piece thickness 17mm + 15mm tape width approx 32mm from the back edge and from down. size of the hole is of course a matter of taste but i didnt whant to show the upper part of the chassis and not the fan on the front. I had no rubber seal around the hole. and no round corners.

the hole is 227mm high and 255mm long

used a jigsaw with metal blade and a piece of wood as a support during the sawing and a clamp so it would not flutter as much.

tape i use: TESA 4965 15MMx50M to stick the plexi to the metal.


----------



## mtbush

anyone running the new silver arrow sb-e in the TJ08-B? if so are there any clearance issues? I'm not using the HDD cage.

edit: looks like it won't clear, max CPU height is 165mm, new fans are 170mm once mounted

*Cooler Dimension: Length 155mm x Width 105mm x Height 165mm (without fans) 170mm x Width 130mm x 170mm (with both TY-141 and TY-150 fan installed)*


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> anyone running the new silver arrow sb-e in the TJ08-B? if so are there any clearance issues? I'm not using the HDD cage.
> edit: looks like it won't clear, max CPU height is 165mm, new fans are 170mm once mounted
> *Cooler Dimension: Length 155mm x Width 105mm x Height 165mm (without fans) 170mm x Width 130mm x 170mm (with both TY-141 and TY-150 fan installed)*


Yep, both the SA and SA SB-e are monster air coolers.







I couldn't use the TY-150's on my SA until I switched to a wider case (K62 -> 650D).


----------



## hglazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats weird, my HCP1200 was really easy to fit and it is also 180mm. I put my optical in the bottom slot though, and put the extra cables and my hard drive on top.


Neat. I was mostly worried about the metal bend at the top getting in the way, but if that fits mine should too.


----------



## es2500k

Would you guys consider this case pretty quite?


----------



## mooseslayer

well its not sound isolated so i think its a 3 of 5 if you have the front fan on low speed.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es2500k*
> 
> Would you guys consider this case pretty quite?


The AP181 is not the quietest fan in the world on high setting. I'm going to be replacing it with the blue LED AP181 which runs at a different RPM and should be somewhat quieter while moving more air than the stock one at low setting. But that combined with some sound dampening material and it should be fairly good.


----------



## Jyve

I wasn't a fan of the ap181. Low didn't move enough air IMO, and high was too loud. Replaced with a phobya. Way quieter. Was hoping for a bit quieter case, but considering how close I sit to it, it is pretty quiet. Put below the desk I'm sure I'd barely hear the thing.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the ap181. Low didn't move enough air IMO, and high was too loud. Replaced with a phobya. Way quieter. Was hoping for a bit quieter case, but considering how close I sit to it, it is pretty quiet. Put below the desk I'm sure I'd barely hear the thing.


Link to the phobya you used?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the ap181. Low didn't move enough air IMO, and high was too loud. Replaced with a phobya. Way quieter. Was hoping for a bit quieter case, but considering how close I sit to it, it is pretty quiet. Put below the desk I'm sure I'd barely hear the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the phobya you used?
Click to expand...

Yes I would also like that or any other good quiet fans that could fit there.

Heres a crappy pic of my rig. I have a temp mobo in there so I didn't get all crazy with cable management for now. The 580 just came in today. Downloading the new patch for BF3 and going to test it out.


----------



## randomnerd865

With the front fan off and a good cpu cooler and exhaust its silent


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> With the front fan off and a good cpu cooler and exhaust its silent


I would prefer more airflow than that personally.


----------



## hglazm

Is it possible to use two 120mm front fans in place of the AP181? I'm trying to decided between the 08-E and an H80, or the PS07 and an H100, but I don't like the front look for the PS07.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hglazm*
> 
> Is it possible to use two 120mm front fans in place of the AP181? I'm trying to decided between the 08-E and an H80, or the PS07 and an H100, but I don't like the front look for the PS07.


This is the same dilemma I had, and I don't think it is possible. There would be no real way to mount them.


----------



## solsamurai

You could maybe do it with like 20 zip ties?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would prefer more airflow than that personally.


If your just browsing the web and you want it to be dead quiet temps wouldn't be an issue with it off anyways but when gaming i usually kick the front fan up to low. Even when the fan is off ithe heat-sinkjust sucks air in instead of the fan pushing it in.. nothing is gonna over heat and I keep my two noctua cpu fans on 50% unless stress testing anyways temps are not an issue with sandy bridge.
P.S. I'm at 4.6ghz


----------



## lightsout

How do you turn the front fan off?


----------



## mooseslayer

pull the plugg







or put a sitch on the cabel from mobo to the fan


----------



## tmaven

i will maybe betray our club! :// Google bitfenix prodigy and new asus itx Z77 mobo


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> pull the plugg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or put a sitch on the cabel from mobo to the fan


Well he had said it like he had made a switch or something.


----------



## Jyve

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14090/fan-907/Phobya_180mm_x_25mm_G-18_700rpm_Silent_Fan_-_Black.html

Tried the link, but it didn't work, but this is the fan


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you turn the front fan off?


Fan controller or use on board fan headers for me I use a fan controller.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> How do you turn the front fan off?
> 
> 
> 
> Fan controller or use on board fan headers for me I use a fan controller.
Click to expand...

I see. I like the clean look with nothing in the external bays. I guess I could get one of those that goes in an expansion bay.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I see. I like the clean look with nothing in the external bays. I guess I could get one of those that goes in an expansion bay.


As do I, but I turned into a silent freak and I still like to use a disk drive. So two 5.25 drive bays was perfect for my needs.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi guys!

I'm planning to buy a TJ08-E, but I have a question.
Asus maximus IV Gene. I have a Be quiet! Dark rock pro CPU cooler. Will it fit in with some HDDs, or I have to take the HDD storage out?

thx


----------



## DecepticonDc5

After weeks of stalking this subforum/thread i have placed my order for a TJ08-E. There was just too much pron and i gave in


----------



## Vestito

has anyone used a EK dual sli bridge in one of these before?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DecepticonDc5*
> 
> After weeks of stalking this subforum/thread i have placed my order for a TJ08-E. There was just too much pron and i gave in


Thank you for joining the club. You know you will like it. people here bought it for its particular layout and abilities, and that is why you did too. And due to your research, you will love it too.

enjoy the little beastie, I love what I did with mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *es2500k*
> 
> Would you guys consider this case pretty quite?


I replaced the ap181 for the phobya fans, but the Ap181 isnt that bad if the case does not sit on your desk.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> I'm planning to buy a TJ08-E, but I have a question.
> Asus maximus IV Gene. I have a Be quiet! Dark rock pro CPU cooler. Will it fit in with some HDDs, or I have to take the HDD storage out?
> thx


Yeah this case will hold about anything!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yes I would also like that or any other good quiet fans that could fit there.
> Heres a crappy pic of my rig. I have a temp mobo in there so I didn't get all crazy with cable management for now. The 580 just came in today. Downloading the new patch for BF3 and going to test it out.


btw, the SSD goes under the mechanical drive as seen here



or behind the mobo tray as seen here


----------



## mooseslayer

nice photos and nice sleeving


----------



## AndrewTdi

THX

I've found some pics on google, Tj08 with dark rock pro, but the hdd case isn't inside. Maybe because the size of the Dark rock pro and the HDDs?

link:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gxrCwXJK-VAJ:www.tomshardware.com/forum/324253-31-modded-silverstone-tj08b-temjin+&cd=1&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&client=firefox-a


----------



## lightsout

Thanks psyclum. I thought I tried underneath and it didn't work. I'll give it a shot again when I'm in there next time.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> THX
> I've found some pics on google, Tj08 with dark rock pro, but the hdd case isn't inside. Maybe because the size of the Dark rock pro and the HDDs?
> link:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gxrCwXJK-VAJ:www.tomshardware.com/forum/324253-31-modded-silverstone-tj08b-temjin+&cd=1&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&client=firefox-a


Hmm I forgot about the HDD cage I never used it, but without it about anything will fit inside this little monster.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Hmm I forgot about the HDD cage I never used it, but without it about anything will fit inside this little monster.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I just added a Zalman Fan For Case Fanmate-2 Fan Speed, you can place it where ever you want, i used the double sided tape that i comes with and sticked it to the back of the case where the PSU is located since there is a opening there and i dont need to be moving the speed of it, so it stays hidden.


Yes, I see it.

Another thing. Thinking about watercooling. the config is a Maximus IV gene, 2600K and 6950.' Wanna cool the GPU, CPU and FET with water.
Do I need 2 rads; Phobya xtreme 200 and Phobya G-Changer 120 Ver. 1.2? Or will the Xtreme 200 just be enough? Just for minimalizing the noise, not for OC.

Or have you got any else suggestion?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Yes, I see it.
> Another thing. Thinking about watercooling. the config is a Maximus IV gene, 2600K and 6950.' Wanna cool the GPU, CPU and FET with water.
> Do I need 2 rads; Phobya xtreme 200 and Phobya G-Changer 120 Ver. 1.2? Or will the Xtreme 200 just be enough? Just for minimalizing the noise, not for OC.
> Or have you got any else suggestion?


The 200 should be enough really.. the 120 at the back wont do much good anyways since it will be at the back exhausting. Sandy bridge doesn't run to hot and 6950 wont crank out to much heat either. I say go for it and let us know I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> THX
> I've found some pics on google, Tj08 with dark rock pro, but the hdd case isn't inside. Maybe because the size of the Dark rock pro and the HDDs?
> link:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:gxrCwXJK-VAJ:www.tomshardware.com/forum/324253-31-modded-silverstone-tj08b-temjin+&cd=1&hl=hu&ct=clnk&gl=hu&client=firefox-a


I like the creativity of that guys ideas. The cd drive is interesting and got me thinking. The exposed window isn't my taste but like how it captures the blue light so I like the idea. Good find.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Just another thought.
Ap181 or Fn181? Which one would be better for Phobya? Should I change the Penetrator for less noise with better cooling?


----------



## Threefeet

I just received my TJ08-E this morning









Such a nice case, great design & value for money. So refreshing coming from a HAF932









I can't afford to finish buying & building for another few weeks but I'll post here when I do.

Great thread by the way, I've read most of it and it's invaluable stuff


----------



## lightsout

So does anyone have crossfire 7970's? Or maybe 6970's in this case. Wondering if its possible with two rear exhausting cards. When I tried two 460's that dumped air into the case the top card was starved for air and got too hot.

Not that I can afford 2 7970's right now but for down the road possibly.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So does anyone have crossfire 7970's? Or maybe 6970's in this case. Wondering if its possible with two rear exhausting cards. When I tried two 460's that dumped air into the case the top card was starved for air and got too hot.
> Not that I can afford 2 7970's right now but for down the road possibly.


Yeah the top card will run about 10-15C hotter but as long as the exhaust out the back it will be okay. Or if your feeling creative you can zip tie or tape a fan it to aid with cooling the top card.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So does anyone have crossfire 7970's? Or maybe 6970's in this case. Wondering if its possible with two rear exhausting cards. When I tried two 460's that dumped air into the case the top card was starved for air and got too hot.
> Not that I can afford 2 7970's right now but for down the road possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the top card will run about 10-15C hotter but as long as the exhaust out the back it will be okay. Or if your feeling creative you can zip tie or tape a fan it to aid with cooling the top card.
Click to expand...

Damn 10-15 is a lot. Not really an option I'd say. Oh well this single card should last me for a while anyways.


----------



## mooseslayer

i will go gtx680 sli but in that case i will put a intake fan in the slots for 5,25". so it will push fresh air to the intake of the grafik cards.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> i will go gtx680 sli but in that case i will put a intake fan in the slots for 5,25". so it will push fresh air to the intake of the grafik cards.


Yah you would definitely need to do that. Still probably be pretty hot though


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah you would definitely need to do that. Still probably be pretty hot though


Its nothing outrageous for a video card. I'd say anything under 85C at full load is reasonable. Sli/Crossfirex is doable in this case.


----------



## lightsout

True but from what I hear the 7970s like to stay under 70c for best results. Which would probably be impossible. If there were any 680s available without a ridiculous mark up I'd probably just go for it.


----------



## Onions

wait i can put a 200mm rad in teh front... i thought only a 180 would fit :S
would this fit you think http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26723 im at work cant chekc measurements


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> True but from what I hear the 7970s like to stay under 70c for best results. Which would probably be impossible. If there were any 680s available without a ridiculous mark up I'd probably just go for it.


I think you will love the 7970, I wouldnt sweat it yet. Im thinking an air duct/scoop (card board to test with) to direct air from the 180mm fan to the very top should help a ton. Once I finally get one of these cases I want to play with different things. Also planning on cutting open a slot for one or two 120mm fans at the bottom to get cool air into the case. Or might use it to exhaust but Im thinking this case needs more cool air.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> wait i can put a 200mm rad in teh front... i thought only a 180 would fit :S
> would this fit you think http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26723 im at work cant chekc measurements


Im interested in this too, hope without mods but depending on cooling might be worth modding it to fit.


----------



## Onions

yea lol i might jsut get it and post back... ill be making an order on monday for the last of my parts so we shall see then


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> wait i can put a 200mm rad in teh front... i thought only a 180 would fit :S
> would this fit you think http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26723 im at work cant chekc measurements


Like this one









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=995423


----------



## mooseslayer

looks like it fits..rest of the kit will go?

i pimped my case this morning with a pre made green sleeve from NZXT


----------



## Onions

oo nice lol


----------



## lightsout

Got a 680 last night. And got one of these brackets to mount an Antec 620 on it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235902/antec-kuhler-620-on-my-gtx-680-pictures-and-temps-inside

I winder where I could put the rad. I guess just as exhaust if the tubes would reach.


----------



## mtbush

What's the verdict in regards to PSU orientation for temps, noise, etc? Any tests or individual findings that anyone would want to share with me?

It seems like it would be more advantegeous w/ the fan facing down since warm air rises and the PSU fan would be pushing out any warm air that wasn't sucked out from the bottom exhaust.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbush*
> 
> What's the verdict in regards to PSU orientation for temps, noise, etc? Any tests or individual findings that anyone would want to share with me?
> 
> It seems like it would be more advantegeous w/ the fan facing down since warm air rises and the PSU fan would be pushing out any warm air that wasn't sucked out from the bottom exhaust.


I would think it could help case temps but Idk about the PSU. Depending what type of gpu you have it could put all its hot air straight into the psu.


----------



## Onions

theres a filter on the top for a reason lol leave it facing up.. if your that worried about temps you can always cut a small (maybe 92mm) hole on top of the bays there and put a fan in


----------



## lightsout

Anyone know if theres something you can insert in the 5.25 bay to have a 120mm fan as intake. I wonder if theres something with a nice grill or something so it doesn't look ghetto.


----------



## Onions

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119130 i shoved that in mine... used as a hdd and fan lol had to take the fan out tho it was just to tight to the psu (corsiar 850w)


----------



## lightsout

That does look nice. Does the fan move much air?


----------



## Onions

tons of air .. def enough to solve your delemia.. remember tho if you have drive in it make sure your psu is shorter XD also you can put any 80mm in two drive bays


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> tons of air .. def enough to solve your delemia.. remember tho if you have drive in it make sure your psu is shorter XD also you can put any 80mm in two drive bays


Yah I guess I'd be more worried about noise. Those little fans can get loud. I am fine with the airflow currently. I was actually considering putting the rad/fan from an Antec 620 in there. It wouldn't fit with that thing in there. I'm sure I could make it work but it looks like it would close to the end of the gpu.

I guess it would be better to try and put it in the exhaust spot next to my hyper 212.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know if theres something you can insert in the 5.25 bay to have a 120mm fan as intake. I wonder if theres something with a nice grill or something so it doesn't look ghetto.


I found some interesting stuff:

The full scale size industrial versions of these fans move TONS of air, wonder how the little ones do:
Silverstone fan
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220002

Evercool (cheesy looks, good idea)
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119122

Just HDD cooling newegg link
http://www.newegg.ca/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=577&name=Hard-Drive-Cooling


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone know if theres something you can insert in the 5.25 bay to have a 120mm fan as intake. I wonder if theres something with a nice grill or something so it doesn't look ghetto.
> 
> 
> 
> I found some interesting stuff:
> 
> The full scale size industrial versions of these fans move TONS of air, wonder how the little ones do:
> Silverstone fan
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220002
> 
> Evercool (cheesy looks, good idea)
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119122
> 
> Just HDD cooling newegg link
> http://www.newegg.ca/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=577&name=Hard-Drive-Cooling
Click to expand...

Cool stuff. You know your on the canada site right? Will call might be a bit of a pain


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Cool stuff. You know your on the canada site right? Will call might be a bit of a pain


lol opps, I thought the selection was smaller than the last time i looked haha


----------



## lightsout

I just picked up the Antec 620. So if I don't end up throwing it on the 680 I will just use it for my cpu. THis build is finally coming together found a Maximus in the market today for a nice price.


----------



## Onions

hey i got an idea bud... what if you mounted the rad for the cooler on the bottom of the drive bays and made a should to force the air either in or out of the bays....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey i got an idea bud... what if you mounted the rad for the cooler on the bottom of the drive bays and made a should to force the air either in or out of the bays....


The two 5.25? I'm thinking exhaust will be easiest. But I will check out the options when I do it.


----------



## Onions

yea you can jsut mount it to the bottom and either put a fan sucking the air out... or build like a duct to direct it out the front.. would kinda be a different approach


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yea you can jsut mount it to the bottom and either put a fan sucking the air out... or build like a duct to direct it out the front.. would kinda be a different approach


I think for now I am going for the clean easy approach. I like the case layout as it is and unless I find a reason don't really want to mess with the air flow.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> hey i got an idea bud... what if you mounted the rad for the cooler on the bottom of the drive bays and made a should to force the air either in or out of the bays....


Thats not a bad idea, Im running two 120mm radiators and was either gonna put one behind the 180mm fan standing verticle or just switch to a single radiator since I prefer a clean look. When I finally do get mine Im going to look into that area to mount. Im literally waiting till this weekend and its killing me, almost got it sooner but for my b-day Im sure Im gonna get at least one frys gift card and wouldnt have anything else there I would really want at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just picked up the Antec 620. So if I don't end up throwing it on the 680 I will just use it for my cpu. THis build is finally coming together found a Maximus in the market today for a nice price.


Awesome dude! And a 680 on the way, now I wish I had the cash for that 580 you have


----------



## mooseslayer

has any one removed the front on 08? i whant to change the front power led and hdd led to green


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> has any one removed the front on 08? i whant to change the front power led and hdd led to green


I seen someone did it on ocau, he did say it was a pain though. I am interested as well how he did it might wanna powdercoat mine.


----------



## randomnerd865

Its not that hard... I did it just to rotate my fan when i was cable tidying. All you have to do is take the side panels off and there are screws going into the front panel like 3 on each side if I recall the only thing is you have to use an angled screw driver because there is no room to turn a regular one.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Its not that hard... I did it just to rotate my fan when i was cable tidying. All you have to do is take the side panels off and there are screws going into the front panel like 3 on each side if I recall the only thing is you have to use an angled screw driver because there is no room to turn a regular one.


Wow I didn't know that thanks randomnerd shall try it some time

+


----------



## lightsout

From the OP.
Quote:


> Warnings/Issues:
> - The front panel is a complete pain to get off and reassemble. nagle3092 recommends this is not done for any reason unless needed.


I haven't had a need.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Wow I didn't know that thanks randomnerd shall try it some time
> +


No problem If you want after school I can take some pics if it would assist you.


----------



## Jyve

I wouldn't say its a complete pain. Its a hassle for sure, but not difficult at all.


----------



## DaveG

It's not bad at all - you just need the right tools. I used a #1 phillips small eyeglasses style screwdriver (like the ones in the kits with the clear plastic front and green tray). If you use a regular screwdriver, you'll butcher the screws and have a bad time.


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> No problem If you want after school I can take some pics if it would assist you.










your the man


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Just had the chance to unbox it today. =) Glad to be apart of the club. Sorry for the low quality pic. T.T


----------



## LucifersLoofa

As I'm waiting patiently (bull*****!) for Ivy Bridge to be released and planning to use the ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M I haven't done anything apart from buy my case.

But do you think if I used one of these in to convert the 2x 5.25" to 3 x 3.5" drives http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=408&products_id=7234
(However I would remove the Lian li badge.)???

I don't Really like the harddrive cage where it is and would prefer to hide the drives (ocz vertex 2e 3.5" 128gb, 1tb and 3tb) in the optical drive bays.

for a gpu I was currently thinking the HIS ICE-Q 7870 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1372&products_id=19779) as when oc'd it runs in between a 7950 and 7970. This however depends on what Nvidia drop with the 670ti.

this may seem like a rambling post filled with wild ideas (especially when I powdercoat it fire engine red), but that is how my mind works.

I also love the idea of a window. but then to see it I will need to have it on the desk, and to have this case on my desk I will need to replace front fan with a phoybia and run a Noctua DH-14 cpu cooler.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> But do you think if I used one of these in to convert the 2x 5.25" to 3 x 3.5" drives http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=408&products_id=7234
> (However I would remove the Lian li badge.)???
> I don't Really like the harddrive cage where it is and would prefer to hide the drives (ocz vertex 2e 3.5" 128gb, 1tb and 3tb) in the optical drive bays.
> for a gpu I was currently thinking the HIS ICE-Q 7870 (http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1372&products_id=19779)this may seem like a rambling post filled with wild ideas (especially when I powdercoat it fire engine red), but that is how my mind works.
> I also love the idea of a window. but then to see it I will need to have it on the desk, and to have this case on my desk I will need to replace front fan with a phoybia and run a Noctua DH-14 cpu cooler.


If it helps mate i,m going to put 4 Hdds in the optical bay and it only cost me $12.00







using 2 of these











http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_901&products_id=11025


----------



## LucifersLoofa

A gentleman and a scholar!
thank you


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> If it helps mate i,m going to put 4 Hdds in the optical bay and it only cost me $12.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using 2 of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=210_901&products_id=11025


Similar to what I have holding my single 1tb spinpoint. Looking at the pic though, it would seem that 4 drives would be too big for the 2 bays.
Might just be me and not being able to judge the size. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## lightsout

Got my new mobo. Second try on a Maximus Gene-Z. Last one got taken back. Cleaned things up a bit. Put the SSD in the rear panel. Ignore the PCIE power cables sitting there. My 680 comes in monday. I'm feeling pretty good right now. Hyper 212 is holding its own. I'm priming at 4.7 right now max temp is 73c.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Got my new mobo. Second try on a Maximus Gene-Z. Last one got taken back. Cleaned things up a bit. Put the SSD in the rear panel. Ignore the PCIE power cables sitting there. My 680 comes in monday. I'm feeling pretty good right now. Hyper 212 is holding its own. I'm priming at 4.7 right now max temp is 73c.


just an observation, but isnt memory supposed to be i channels 1 and 3 (Black lanes) for peak perofrmance ^__^

otherwise much cleaner than before, there is a slight mod to shove the hdd all the way forward on the bottomost drive caddie (around the 60th page on this thread)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Got my new mobo. Second try on a Maximus Gene-Z. Last one got taken back. Cleaned things up a bit. Put the SSD in the rear panel. Ignore the PCIE power cables sitting there. My 680 comes in monday. I'm feeling pretty good right now. Hyper 212 is holding its own. I'm priming at 4.7 right now max temp is 73c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just an observation, but isnt memory supposed to be i channels 1 and 3 (Black lanes) for peak perofrmance ^__^
> 
> otherwise much cleaner than before, there is a slight mod to shove the hdd all the way forward on the bottomost drive caddie (around the 60th page on this thread)
Click to expand...

Some always schooling me with something I missed. I would much prefer the HDD towards the front. As far as the memory I did look in the manual and it showed either way. Didn't specify a choice. I like it this way because the fan on the 212 can go all the way down.


----------



## Jyve

If it's like any other board, likely doesn't matter as long as they're on the same channel. IE 1 and 3 or 2 and 4


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> If it's like any other board, likely doesn't matter as long as they're on the same channel. IE 1 and 3 or 2 and 4


Thats what I was thinking. But some do say a certain channel is preferred. I don't know what the difference would be.


----------



## Jyve

Yeah I've seen that as well. Never understood why.


----------



## solsamurai

Probably something to do with how the memory bus is configured for those boards. I don't know 100% either.


----------



## lightsout

Hyper 212 evo is a beast. I'm running prime at 4.7ghz and the fan is at 60%. Load temp is right around 72c. Fan is just as quiet as it was at idle.

Much better than the blade masters that came on the regular hyper 212.

Love this little case.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats what I was thinking. But some do say a certain channel is preferred. I don't know what the difference would be.


this is legacy information, back in the olden days, bios wasn't very smart and would insist on reading memory on channel 0 or give you an post error. but I think this is back in the SIMM days, not in any of the DIMM days IIRC.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> , there is a slight mod to shove the hdd all the way forward on the bottomost drive caddie (around the 60th page on this thread)




Just need to spread floppy bay brackets open a little bit and the hard drive will go in further


----------



## lightsout

Thanks man. I'll try it monday when I am installing my 680.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> this is legacy information, back in the olden days, bios wasn't very smart and would insist on reading memory on channel 0 or give you an post error. but I think this is back in the SIMM days, not in any of the DIMM days IIRC.


well ****, I just dated myself. *prepares noose*

I never realized that changed. O wells (didnt read the manual either though ^__^)


----------



## randomnerd865

^Lawl and yeah my ram is installed in the two red slots.. I think it said somewhere in the manual but that was a long time ago.


----------



## 66racer

Just saw this in case anyone was curious, I havent read it yet, but its a tj08 review from overclockers

http://www.overclockers.com/silverstone-tj08-e


----------



## lightsout

Did you buy it? Or still deciding?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you buy it? Or still deciding?


Lol kinda sorta on the fence but think I will. I prefer its smaller exterior over the lian li a04, but I think I like the exterior all aluminum more. The point for me going with an matx case was to shove all my stuff in a small package, and the tj08 sure is small on the outside but big enough on the inside.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol kinda sorta on the fence but think I will. I prefer its smaller exterior over the lian li a04, but I think I like the exterior all aluminum more. The point for me going with an matx case was to shove all my stuff in a small package, and the tj08 sure is small on the outside but big enough on the inside.


if you are looking for the aesthetics of aluminum, then go with lian li. however, the TJ08-E will kill it in overall thermal and filtered airflow per decibel performance.

vanity vs performance. that's what you are choosing.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol kinda sorta on the fence but think I will. I prefer its smaller exterior over the lian li a04, but I think I like the exterior all aluminum more. The point for me going with an matx case was to shove all my stuff in a small package, and the tj08 sure is small on the outside but big enough on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> if you are looking for the aesthetics of aluminum, then go with lian li. however, the TJ08-E will kill it in overall thermal and filtered airflow per decibel performance.
> 
> vanity vs performance. that's what you are choosing.
Click to expand...

Yah I have heard that once you get the aluminum case they can be kind of loud as the fans will resonate in the case. Both look great though.


----------



## 66racer

Thanks for input guys, Im probably gonna go for the TJ08e in the end, I just overthing everything before I finally make a purchase lol


----------



## neurovirus

Does anyone know of a 5.25 bay "thing" that will hold a slim cd/dvd drive and at least one 3.5 inch drive? holding 2.5 inch is a plus but not necessary

Silverstone sells one that only holds 2.5 inch drives along with the slim dvd drive http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurovirus*
> 
> Does anyone know of a 5.25 bay "thing" that will hold a slim cd/dvd drive and at least one 3.5 inch drive? holding 2.5 inch is a plus but not necessary
> Silverstone sells one that only holds 2.5 inch drives along with the slim dvd drive http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en


I wanted to take a 3.5 inch off the base of the case and yet still have my disc drive. This did it for my TJ08. (other bay house my lamptron )









http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=388&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17


----------



## hglazm

What coolers would fare well in this case? I'm looking to put an i7 930 in this and OC it a bit, currently have a megahalem running passive in my FT02. Thinking about getting an H80 instead to go along with the small footprint of the case, but at the same time I'm unsure of how it would benefit from how the airflow in this case works.

Also if I should stay with the mega, what are some good fans? The Slipstreams I had on it before were loud as hell.


----------



## MangosTea

^
same scenario, but I'm currently looking at the Havik 140 for $45 since there is a $30 discount at Canada Computers. Only thing is that the case is rated for a max height of 165mm for coolers, and the Havik 140 is 166mm wit the fans (trolled). I got the Havik 120 today and since the fans are mounted with a rubber grommet, i found that the fan can be shifted up and down the cooler by roughly half a centimeter, can you guys think of other alternatives?


----------



## SpecialSauce

lightsout

I see you are using the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo cpu cooler . I am new to building and just beginning to assemble my Temjin( I am going to wait until Ivy Bridge comes out and use one of those Intel LGA 1155 CPUs). I would like to be able to use the main hard drive cage in the case but there is not enough room for the cables with the fan oriented as you have it. Would putting the fan on the other side of the Coolermaster heat sink with it reversed work?
Sorry if this is a basic question this is only my second build of a computer.
My alternative to the Coolermaster is the Gelid Tranquillo rev 2


----------



## randomnerd865

My h80 will be here 2moro and I will let you know how temps and noise are btw I'm using the gentle typhoon ap15 outside the case pulling and my "pretty" enermax fan pushing inside the case. I should have pics up and maybe some temps after work so stay tuned


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> My h80 will be here 2moro and I will let you know how temps and noise are btw I'm using the gentle typhoon ap15 outside the case pulling and my "pretty" enermax fan pushing inside the case. I should have pics up and maybe some temps after work so stay tuned


Is that a 180mm Enermax?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialSauce*
> 
> lightsout
> 
> I see you are using the CoolerMaster Hyper 212 Evo cpu cooler . I am new to building and just beginning to assemble my Temjin( I am going to wait until Ivy Bridge comes out and use one of those Intel LGA 1155 CPUs). I would like to be able to use the main hard drive cage in the case but there is not enough room for the cables with the fan oriented as you have it. Would putting the fan on the other side of the Coolermaster heat sink with it reversed work?
> Sorry if this is a basic question this is only my second build of a computer.
> My alternative to the Coolermaster is the Gelid Tranquillo rev 2


Yeah it will work. You may lose a couple degrees but I bet not all that much.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah it will work. You may lose a couple degrees but I bet not all that much.


No I wish Its the 9 LED fan in the back of my case (in sig)


----------



## 66racer

Well guys got the tj08e. Got it running last night but once I get wiring nice I will share pics. Doing this case with a 120mm radiator sure takes up a lot of space lol


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well guys got the tj08e. Got it running last night but once I get wiring nice I will share pics. Doing this case with a 120mm radiator sure takes up a lot of space lol


Nice







and are you doing push pull?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and are you doing push pull?


Yup its an antec 920 radiator push/pull with resivour. Hoping I can keep temps close to what I previously had but I took one radiator out of the loop. I can't have 2 radiators in this thing and keeping a sleek/minimalist theme.


----------



## lightsout

Heres a crappy cell phone pic. Slapped an antec 620 on my gtx 680. Doesn't look as clean as I'd like. But I just wanted to get it running and see how it performs. Gaming temp is 46c. Benching it hit 51c.

I still need to put on the heatsinks.


----------



## zelly

Can anyone give me a quick guide, step by step on how to install hardware in this case the fastest way and show me where you guys put all your cables? Like which way to mount the psu, where to hide the cables (not modular) and where the best holes are for them etc. Would be great, because im not an experience builder and have never build in a matx case. Some pics or page reference from this thread would do it


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Can anyone give me a quick guide, step by step on how to install hardware in this case the fastest way and show me where you guys put all your cables? Like which way to mount the psu, where to hide the cables (not modular) and where the best holes are for them etc. Would be great, because im not an experience builder and have never build in a matx case. Some pics or page reference from this thread would do it


There's tons of pics in this thread to reference. It takes a little time but it's worth it when your new to building.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

Im considering going air cooled if I can do it for a steal. I have a $25 gift card to best buy and noticed they have the cooler master v6 and v8 on sale at $50. Will the v8 fit inside this case? Anyone else care to make a recommendation based on best buys online store? They dont have much to choose from.

Pretty much what my signature is but now the tj08-e. 4.8ghz with 1.394-1.408v

Also hope to have pics up tonight, gonna start cleaning things up for a camera phone photo shoot


----------



## 66racer

Woo hoo, got the wiring 95% sorted out, just looking for a different harness for the sata connectors, I HATE the flat ones included with the corsair AX850.





AND what it looked like yesterday just to fire it up lol


----------



## lightsout

Oh yah dude that looks much better. Very nice.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh yah dude that looks much better. Very nice.


Thanks man, Im sure you had a good laugh when I sent the first pics yesterday lol


----------



## lightsout

Nah mine was pretty similar as i just wanted to get it running. I love the removable mobo tray. Works great. Really helps a lot. Although I do find that the four small screws on the top are starting to strip. Actually the holes they screw into. Sucks because I am now worried about taking it off as it feels a bit loose.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nah mine was pretty similar as i just wanted to get it running. I love the removable mobo tray. Works great. Really helps a lot. Although I do find that the four small screws on the top are starting to strip. Actually the holes they screw into. Sucks because I am now worried about taking it off as it feels a bit loose.


Yeah one of mine is stripped already on for the top cover, When I first took it apart it was already in kinda crossthreaded as well as a rear side panel one too. Its minor stuff but I didnt expect that on a new case.


----------



## zelly

What would be the best, coolit vantage with push/pull, or be quiet dark rock advanced with push/pull and/or an outtake fan in the case. Ive heard that the be quiet is soooooo quiet and performs well on sandy bridge cpus.

edit: Im planning on overclocking my i5-2500k to 4,2-4,5GHz depending on what improvements I will see in games. But I want my system to run silent aswell


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> What would be the best, coolit vantage with push/pull, or be quiet dark rock advanced with push/pull and/or an outtake fan in the case. Ive heard that the be quiet is soooooo quiet and performs well on sandy bridge cpus.
> edit: Im planning on overclocking my i5-2500k to 4,2-4,5GHz depending on what improvements I will see in games. But I want my system to run silent aswell


Ive never used the be quiet coolers, I plan on trying one out but if you want cool and quiet you can always use the tried and trusted noctua or thermalright im running 4.6ghz on my 2500k and dead silent.

Update: My h80 arrived with the pump issue so i'm doing and RMA and can hopefully get my money back. Im very disappointed in the mounting and quality of the h80 overall. It looked pretty good though but i couldn't stand the grinding pump with that said DONT BUY ONE.

@66racer- I would love to hear your comments on the noise levels and temps of the modded antec 920 and also I want to see how you modded it with a res and tubing please


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nah mine was pretty similar as i just wanted to get it running. I love the removable mobo tray. Works great. Really helps a lot. Although I do find that the four small screws on the top are starting to strip. Actually the holes they screw into. Sucks because I am now worried about taking it off as it feels a bit loose.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah one of mine is stripped already on for the top cover, When I first took it apart it was already in kinda crossthreaded as well as a rear side panel one too. Its minor stuff but I didnt expect that on a new case.
Click to expand...

Well it sucks because with those screws kind of loose. The case flexes more when you pick it up. Bummer because it seems like its only going to get worse.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Can anyone give me a quick guide, step by step on how to install hardware in this case the fastest way and show me where you guys put all your cables? Like which way to mount the psu, where to hide the cables (not modular) and where the best holes are for them etc. Would be great, because im not an experience builder and have never build in a matx case. Some pics or page reference from this thread would do it


Mount processor, memory on motherboard removed from case (4 screwes to remove)
mount hdds into cage or however you want them mounted.
mount PSU, 5.25 devices into upper compartment ( if your PSU is small 120mm fan, mount it fan up, if larger mount it fan down) mine has a 140mm fan and it does not line up with the vent hold on the top)
install motherboard
run cable management (use a ton of cable ties) hide all extra cables behind the motherboard next to the PSU, or if you are only using one 5.25 bay: use the bottom most bay and hide all extra cables ontop of that.
hook everything up (there is a opening near where the 8pin processor port is fyi)
attach your heatsink for your processor
plug in your hdds, dvd-rom etc
done.

enjoy


----------



## lightsout

When you put in your psu you want to run the cables through the hole in the back panel. Don't just let them drop through the 5.25 bay like I did at first.


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Im considering going air cooled if I can do it for a steal. I have a $25 gift card to best buy and noticed they have the cooler master v6 and v8 on sale at $50. Will the v8 fit inside this case? Anyone else care to make a recommendation based on best buys online store? They dont have much to choose from.
> Pretty much what my signature is but now the tj08-e. 4.8ghz with 1.394-1.408v
> Also hope to have pics up tonight, gonna start cleaning things up for a camera phone photo shoot


yes v8 fits


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> yes v8 fits


+rep
Thanks dude. Found that guys setup on some non English site after searching deeper, I'm not reconsidering it though since reviews seem mixed on that cooler. Some people even say the v6 cools better but I might just stick with my modded 920 loop since I got it all to fit nice. Temps seem OK and I'm using it as an exhaust.

Also thinking of using the front 180 and radiator as intake to force air out by the gpu. Gonna get more data with the natural setup before I tinker with fan setup. Even thought of using the 180 as exhaust too


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Ive never used the be quiet coolers, I plan on trying one out but if you want cool and quiet you can always use the tried and trusted noctua or thermalright im running 4.6ghz on my 2500k and dead silent.
> Update: My h80 arrived with the pump issue so i'm doing and RMA and can hopefully get my money back. Im very disappointed in the mounting and quality of the h80 overall. It looked pretty good though but i couldn't stand the grinding pump with that said DONT BUY ONE.
> @66racer- I would love to hear your comments on the noise levels and temps of the modded antec 920 and also I want to see how you modded it with a res and tubing please


I dont want something ugly in my case The be quiet is one of the best looking coolers out there and looks like it can hold the cpu at 4,5ghz very silent and cool enough. Was just thinking about what would be best for the airflow. I have 2x ARCTIC F12 Pro PWN 120mm and one Silverstone Air Penetrator 120mm laying around, maybe they could come to use in a push/pull configuration or outtake fan


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> @66racer- I would love to hear your comments on the noise levels and temps of the modded antec 920 and also I want to see how you modded it with a res and tubing please


I havent really pushed the pc much since I got this going except for one bf3 gaming session. Originally In my previous case I was using two 120mm radiators which you can see in my 2012/2011 nerd box album. Going to the TJ08-e I had to go down to one radiator and the tight space with the gtx570 had me nervous but so far things are looking good. About noise I dont know how to judge that, when I game I have the front 180mm fan on the case at high which isnt too loud, the gtx570 fans at 50% and the radiator fans at 100% as I have it set to go to in my antec 920 fan profile. It gets a little noisy but I game on a headset and cant hear it. The gtx570 has a hum, mid level and not bad, the cpu cooler has a higher pitched sound but with the fans I have its more quiet than the stock antec and still do great on cooling.

For normal use its SUPER silent. I never need to touch the cpu fan profile and they hum at low speed, gtx570 at stock so thats quiet, and the front 180 is on low too, very silent this way, My highest idle temp on one core is 39c lowest 34c. Web browsing/youtube I dont think it goes over 42c but need to check, I never really monitor it.

Durring gaming bf3 Here is my temps with the current tj08-e setup. Only difference is case and going down to 1 radiator

bf3, ultra, x2 msaa, 1080p, blur off, caspian 64player, about 45min match
ambient temp 74F, same as comparison
2500k 4.8ghz @ 1.408, gtx570 900mhz 1125mv
cpu fan hit 90-100%, gpu 50% locked

water temp 35C (+3c)
gpu 68C (+9c)
cpu 59c (+5c)

link to post with cooling pictures
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/1330#post_16946392


----------



## lightsout

Lets see some prime temps.


----------



## MaxFTW

I get my maximus V gene board today







(2AM UK time) all i need now is a ivy chip









btw @66racer Are those idle temps with the overclock?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lets see some prime temps.


Ran a quick 20min blend session, ambient was 76F (put the heater on lol). Peak was 70C on one core, generally was in the mid to high 60's though depending on the test. Not bad for one radiator and the voltage im running I guess. I still wanna check my thermal paste though, havent gotten around to it, previously with two radiators my max was 60-62c on prime 2hrs, similar ambient. Pic below

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> I get my maximus V gene board today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (2AM UK time) all i need now is a ivy chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw @66racer Are those idle temps with the overclock?


Yes it is, currently not set to low cpu speed/voltage, even when I had offset voltage and power settings working idle didnt change really.

20mins on prime (edit: Ambient temp was 76F)


----------



## lightsout

Temps look just fine. Like yoy say other than prime they are even lower so no worries.,


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Temps look just fine. Like yoy say other than prime they are even lower so no worries.,


Yeah I was nervous at first but willing to lower the overclock if needed. Im still gonna play with different fan arrangements for the fun of it once I have more data on temps, I have a TON of numbers with my old radiator/case setup at various ambients so It would be nice to compare. Overall Im very pleased with the cooling of this case.

When I added the second radiator i was still on my 1100t but on that platform it lowered temps about 3-5c, that said the big reason for higher temps than previously is that I took one radiator out of the loop and not that the case cant flow air. Something to be said about this case


----------



## randomnerd865

Well I got the stupid h80 working I still hate it and temp are comparable to my 92 cm noctua which is sad for such a small cooler but the h80 does look better. I have to admit after my test this case is meant for air cooling.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well I got the stupid h80 working I still hate it and temp are comparable to my 92 cm noctua which is sad for such a small cooler but the h80 does look better. I have to admit after my test this case is meant for air cooling.


What are your temps/overclock/voltage?


----------



## tmaven

I just sold my rampage iii gene (1366) and i7 920, so what now to this case







asus p8z77-i deluxe or asus p8z77-m pro or msi z77 matx?!


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What are your temps/overclock/voltage?


Its in my sig


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> I just sold my rampage iii gene (1366) and i7 920, so what now to this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus p8z77-i deluxe or asus p8z77-m pro or msi z77 matx?!


Maximus V!!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmaven*
> 
> I just sold my rampage iii gene (1366) and i7 920, so what now to this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asus p8z77-i deluxe or asus p8z77-m pro or msi z77 matx?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Maximus V!!


+1 on the maximus v gene or p8z77-m pro

the itx mobo is nice but only if your gonna put it in a itx case, otherwise you give up some features. The msi one would be good if you dont plan on trying to get a crazy overclock, but even then it might oc well, its a nice budget price though. I couldnt see the phase count but maybe I missed it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Well I got the stupid h80 working I still hate it and temp are comparable to my 92 cm noctua which is sad for such a small cooler but the h80 does look better. I have to admit after my test this case is meant for air cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Its in my sig


62c at 4.5ghz (on prime?) doesnt seem bad on the h80, while I think tall heatsink memory is overated at least you dont need to worry about clearance issues with the h80 either. I didnt notice the voltage you run at though, Im just curious for cooler reference compared to my setup, I have considered air for simplicity but have tall memory.

Also what overclock do you run yout gtx570 at and how are temps? My 570 puts the heat into the case and at 900mhz/1125mv with 50% fan speed its getting up to 68c. While still ok I know that hot air is running through my radiator.


----------



## lightsout

The other micro atx Pro's from Asus had weaker bios's than the regular boards.

I would stay away from them.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The other micro atx Pro's from Asus had weaker bios's than the regular boards.
> I would stay away from them.


Yeah the rog bios is AWESOME, I only went through one non rog asus board and it wasnt bad, but they really change it so the average user doesnt feel lost I guess. I personally dont like the new msi bios, built my cousins and he chose msi, not bad but its just not how I would like it, I also think asus gives you more power options than msi too.


----------



## MaxFTW

:3

I have a Maximus V gene.... Just waiting for ivy bridge now :3

At this point its prolly gonna be the i5 high end thing as it costs aprox £100 less and i heard that hyperthreading can drop performance in emulators


----------



## tmaven

i will buy that m-pro z77 asus. Dont wanna spend more money on ROG, which has just some features added.
+ Wanna sleeve it to blue and black!


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Hi people.

Thinking to buy this case... it got a lot of potential.

New wishlist.

Case TJ08-E 89.90 euro

Mobo ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE 189,90 euro or ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M 179.90 euro

Ram G.Skill 16 GB DDR3-1866 Quad-Kit CL8 9-9-24 154,90 euro

CPU Ivy Bridge i7-3770k Price unknown, but will be around 300 euro I think. ( will be available 29/04/2012 i hope )

GFX ASUS ENGTX680/2DIS 529 euro (does SLI fits in this case?) or to much heat?

CPU cooler Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80 99 euro (does its fits?) Maybe with other fans on the rad.

SSD Intel® SSDSC2CW120A310 159,90 euro

Edit PSU is good but fancontroller sucks ( only 7volt maxium ) Need to find another PSU then
PSU Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 850W 199 euro or Coole Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W 249 euro
Nice full modular PSU + fan controller for 2 fans.
For sli purpose will 850W enough?

Blu-ray Pioneer BDR-206DBK 89.90 euro

Drive cage will be removed
SSD will be stuckt in the backplate of the mobo.

What do you think? Comments are really appreciated.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Hi people.
> Thinking to buy this case... it got a lot of potential.
> New wishlist.
> Case TJ08-E 89.90 euro
> Mobo ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE 189,90 euro or ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional-M 179.90 euro
> Ram G.Skill 16 GB DDR3-1866 Quad-Kit CL8 9-9-24 154,90 euro
> CPU Ivy Bridge i7-3770k Price unknown, but will be around 300 euro I think. ( will be available 29/04/2012 i hope )
> GFX ASUS ENGTX680/2DIS 529 euro (does SLI fits in this case?) or to much heat?
> CPU cooler Corsair Cooling Hydro Series H80 99 euro (does its fits?) Maybe with other fans on the rad.
> SSD Intel® SSDSC2CW120A310 159,90 euro
> Edit PSU is good but fancontroller sucks ( only 7volt maxium ) Need to find another PSU then
> PSU Cooler Master Silent Pro Hybrid 850W 199 euro or Coole Master Silent Pro Hybrid 1050W 249 euro
> Nice full modular PSU + fan controller for 2 fans.
> For sli purpose will 850W enough?
> Blu-ray Pioneer BDR-206DBK 89.90 euro
> Drive cage will be removed
> SSD will be stuckt in the backplate of the mobo.
> What do you think? Comments are really appreciated.


H80 will work. Basically what I'm running. Just make sure to go with a modular power supply. Fitting a disk drive and keeping wiring super clean might be a challenge. I left my DVD drive out because I have a resivour up there but with the ax850 not sure it would "effortlessly" fit. Its a great case though and when wire routing is done nice its stunning to see so much power in a small space. They really need to release a version with a window LOL. That's next for me. Window then paint probably.


----------



## pokpok

I got 2 questions regarding this case if one of you could help me it would be appreciated









1- What rad is this in the front ?
Magicool Radiator 180 or phobya xtreme 200 ?



2- Also would like to know, do you think this rad could handle 2 7890 once they come out ty.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> I got 2 questions regarding this case if one of you could help me it would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- What rad is this in the front ?
> Magicool Radiator 180 or phobya xtreme 200 ?
> 
> 2- Also would like to know, do you think this rad could handle 2 7890 once they come out ty.


Looks and fits in like a Magicool Radiator 180


----------



## cbwolf

Hey guys,

Thought i would join up and post my rig. I've been using my TJ08-E for about 3 months now and im loving it.

I spent a long, long time trying to make it as neat as possible:










Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
2x Gigabyte 7970 OC

With the NH-D14 cooler in there - there's not exactly a lot of room to move.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Thought i would join up and post my rig. I've been using my TJ08-E for about 3 months now and im loving it.
> I spent a long, long time trying to make it as neat as possible:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
> i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
> 2x Gigabyte 7970 OC
> With the NH-D14 cooler in there - there's not exactly a lot of room to move.


Looks awesome! I like where you mounted the SSD. Velcro? Also wondering about the temps on those 7970s.


----------



## cbwolf

The SSD is actually mounted by 1 screw through one of the optical drive bay mounts - pretty secure. Although i will soon be moving to 2x 240GB SSD's both mounted on the back of the motherboard tray so i can get rid of the 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter i have up the top holding my mechanical HDD. I've purchased an external 3TB hdd which will be my storage drive.

Temps on the 7970's in BF3 max out at 65 for the top card and about 72 for the bottom card - doesn't have much breathing room


----------



## solsamurai

I thought they would be worse than that.







BTW you can use the links in my sig to add your system info to yours. Oh, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## lightsout

cbwolf that is very clean!


----------



## 66racer

This case is starting to turn into a build log for me lol. originally my goal was to fit everything from my atx case into the tj08e. I wanted a sleeper pc case that my non pc friends would think looks nice and then open the door to shock em with everything inside the small space.

I was gonna settle for the layout I had (no optical drive and 1 radiator) since I have an external dvd burner and temps with a single radiator werent bad. Well that didnt last more than a day or two. Today I picked up the silverstone FP55B at frys to mount my SSD and 3.5 HDD into the 5.25" bay, mounted the dvd drive on the top, relocated the resivour (gotta watch temps on cpu since its next to the gpu) and after getting some baseline temps I will add the other radiator.

Here is what it looks like so far




Super tight fit with a modular psu (ax850) I couldnt imagine this with a standard psu


The plan:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> cbwolf that is very clean!


Seriously!!

jcbwolf: What are the gpu/cpu temps?


----------



## lightsout

Racer that looks dope. So with that 3.5 adapter you can still keep the from cover on the 5.25 bay? I like that. I may have to get one to get my hard drive off the floor of the case. Actually I may have one lying around but didn't think the front would close. I'll have to try.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Racer that looks dope. So with that 3.5 adapter you can still keep the from cover on the 5.25 bay? I like that. I may have to get one to get my hard drive off the floor of the case. Actually I may have one lying around but didn't think the front would close. I'll have to try.


Thanks dude. Yeah its designed to fit the stock cover perfectly







I shoulda taken a pic, but yeah its designed for it. Can fit two 2.5" and a single 3.5" at the same time. Frys carries that and the one I linked that it a 3.5" bay panel

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

They also have a 3.5" drive bay panel with 2 usb 3.0 and it will fit 2 SSD/HDD, I thought about that since I could have thrown my 2.5" 500GB momentus xt but didnt wanna go down from my 1TB even though Im only using 300GB. This would have allowed me to run a bay cooling resivour but I wanted to save and use my old parts so I got the one above

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=275&area=en


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Racer that looks dope. So with that 3.5 adapter you can still keep the from cover on the 5.25 bay? I like that. I may have to get one to get my hard drive off the floor of the case. Actually I may have one lying around but didn't think the front would close. I'll have to try.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude. Yeah its designed to fit the stock cover perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shoulda taken a pic, but yeah its designed for it. Can fit two 2.5" and a single 3.5" at the same time. Frys carries that and the one I linked that it a 3.5" bay panel
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> 
> They also have a 3.5" drive bay panel with 2 usb 3.0 and it will fit 2 SSD/HDD, I thought about that since I could have thrown my 2.5" 500GB momentus xt but didnt wanna go down from my 1TB even though Im only using 300GB.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=275&area=en
Click to expand...

I'm hoping the one I have will work. I'll have to look tomorrow. But I love the big open space up there to hide wires.


----------



## cbwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> Seriously!!
> jcbwolf: What are the gpu/cpu temps?


CPU maxes out at around 70 degrees.

GPUs are 65 & 72 max.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Racer that looks dope. So with that 3.5 adapter you can still keep the from cover on the 5.25 bay? I like that. I may have to get one to get my hard drive off the floor of the case. Actually I may have one lying around but didn't think the front would close. I'll have to try.


You can even have 4 Hdd's and keep the bay covers


----------



## 66racer

cbwolf- thanks for the info

baddad62- lol crazy, thats a lot of hard drive in that small space up there

Hey guys, if your looking for a little extra cooling, use the rear fan as intake and front as exhaust. Worth a try in the name of free lol

So I took the front panel off and rotated the fan direction, intake is the back of the case now so the radiator gets cool air and the front is taking out the hot air. My gpu is just putting too much heat into the case to run it the normal configuration and keep things super cool. Before and after shows cpu is 4C cooler on the same bf3 map and actually ambient was 1F hotter on the cooler run, but thats basically the same ambient. Gpu temp is only 1C cooler, but at that its still 6C hotter than my previous mid tower atx rosewill blackhawk. Guess its just time to up the gpu fan speed to 60% and see what that does. I know Im still ok on temps at 66C with the gtx570, I just like things as cool as possible.

Side note, the front panel was easy to take off, I thought I read it was a pain, just 6 phillips head screws, The front fan opening looks like it have a smaller fan mounting spot too, like a 140mm or so.


----------



## tmaven

What a great idea hits me today!
I will make wooden front for this case!









add: yes, u can hold there 140mm vent


----------



## lightsout

I just love the setup with the filters too much to mess with air flow. I hate dust in my rig. And regardless how often you blow it out. It seems once it gets in you can never get it totally clean. Especially in things like big air coolers. I guess you could get a 120mm filter for the back.

Racer why are you being so stubborn about the fan curve on that gpu? That would probably fix it just fine. Most people set it at 1:1. So 60% for 60c etc. You said you wear headphones anyways while gaming. My 580 DCII was way quiet even at higher speeds.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Thought i would join up and post my rig. I've been using my TJ08-E for about 3 months now and im loving it.
> I spent a long, long time trying to make it as neat as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
> i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
> 2x Gigabyte 7970 OC
> With the NH-D14 cooler in there - there's not exactly a lot of room to move.


What GPU's are those... they look passive?


----------



## lightsout

Heres my guess
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125413

Well not really a guess he listed it in the post. Sweet looking cards.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I just love the setup with the filters too much to mess with air flow. I hate dust in my rig. And regardless how often you blow it out. It seems once it gets in you can never get it totally clean. Especially in things like big air coolers. I guess you could get a 120mm filter for the back.
> Racer why are you being so stubborn about the fan curve on that gpu? That would probably fix it just fine. Most people set it at 1:1. So 60% for 60c etc. You said you wear headphones anyways while gaming. My 580 DCII was way quiet even at higher speeds.


Yeah Im much more casual about dust, I blow it out once every 2 weeks, 3 when im lazy. I have no issues with 60% gpu fans, I used to run that untill I noticed 50% does a great job (58-61c) but with this case Im gonna need more fan speed or lower the overclock, we'll see. I left all settings the same so I can get a 100% true comparison of cooling on bigger atx case with 7 120mm fans, vs the tj08e, and personally Im impressed so far. Your right the cooler is quiet though, its the cpu fans that are loud at 100% Im really just tinkering with things because I love to see the effects of different setups.

edit: regarding dust, I was planning on going to frys and checking out their filters, I may not run one, but if they have a decent filter at a good price I will slap it on. I never ran filters on my blackhawk though.


----------



## lightsout

You really are the frys king dude. I think you are there every day.

Here you go.
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-120mm-Filter-Grill-FF121B/dp/B0036WTDHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334426598&sr=8-1

And at frys.
http://www.frys.com/product/6201440?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## martianaphid

Hello TJ08-E owners. I'm just looking at this case and having had a quick look through the thread I've noticed some of the HSFs can be a pretty tight fit with the drive cage RAM and GPU. Therefore, what's the consensus on CPU cooling, is air cooling the best way to go or would something like a H50 give a bit more room to play with?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You really are the frys king dude. I think you are there every day.
> Here you go.
> http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-120mm-Filter-Grill-FF121B/dp/B0036WTDHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334426598&sr=8-1
> And at frys.
> http://www.frys.com/product/6201440?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


Lol Sometimes Im there twice a week when Im brainstorming. ITS HORRIBLE! lol Right when I exit the fwy its right there so sometimes I just browse to see whats new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Hello TJ08-E owners. I'm just looking at this case and having had a quick look through the thread I've noticed some of the HSFs can be a pretty tight fit with the drive cage RAM and GPU. Therefore, what's the consensus on CPU cooling, is air cooling the best way to go or would something like a H50 give a bit more room to play with?


Im basically running an antec 920 with good results on a 2500k. You can see pics in the 2012 nerd box below. I have seen some big coolers fit though


----------



## lightsout

I'd say either is fine. If you plan to mess around in there than an H50/70 will probably be better. But if you just want to set it and forget it then you can put something huge like a silver arrow. But if you need to adjust something you may need to pull the cooler out.

It comes down to the performance level you want really.


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Looks and fits in like a Magicool Radiator 180


I'm actually going to go against you and say that's the Phobya 200. You can see that the 180mm fans are on adapters on the rad. That, and the fact that it overhangs over the 3.5in bay on the bottom, which is not the case with the Magicool 180 from what I've seen on here.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Question, (Never done watercooling) so if i ask stupid questions, don't shoot me  I just want to learn.

Small case with a lot of power and portable and silent ( if possible )

Front : A 180 mm radiator with P/P AP 181 fans
Back: A 120 mm radiator with P/P AP 121fans

Should this be enough to water cool, 2 GTX 680 and a new I7 3770k CPU?

With a Koolance RP-401X2 Single 5.25" Reservoir with dual pump that don't take a lot of space in the case ;-)

Wich loop is the best to drain much heat out the case?

Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> Rad 180 MM --> back to pump and res.

or

Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> CPU --> RAD 120 mm --> Rad 180 mm --> back to pump and res. ( think the 120 MM rad will suffer a lot of heat )

or

Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Ras 120 mm --> back to pump and res.

or

Res and pump --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Rad 120 mm --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.

or

Res and pump --> RAD 180 mm --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.

Or just put a corsair H80 on the CPU and let the rest cool on air ( without the HD cage in the front ).
But i"m guessing those cards will fry 

Btw, nice looking builds you guys have ! Congratz.


----------



## lightsout

Any active members running the silver arrow in their case? I know there are pics way back. But just curious if a person running one had any thoughts/temps on their personal use of it. Considering getting one.


----------



## huga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any active members running the silver arrow in their case? I know there are pics way back. But just curious if a person running one had any thoughts/temps on their personal use of it. Considering getting one.


Just ordered the silver arrow will let you know when it gets here.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> baddad62- lol crazy, thats a lot of hard drive in that small space up there


I'm also using the Hdd bay as well







after all it's a server










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Question, (Never done watercooling) so if i ask stupid questions, don't shoot me  I just want to learn.
> Small case with a lot of power and portable and silent ( if possible )
> Front : A 180 mm radiator with P/P AP 181 fans
> Back: A 120 mm radiator with P/P AP 121fans
> Should this be enough to water cool, 2 GTX 680 and a new I7 3770k CPU?
> With a Koolance RP-401X2 Single 5.25" Reservoir with dual pump that don't take a lot of space in the case ;-)
> Wich loop is the best to drain much heat out the case?
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> Rad 180 MM --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> CPU --> RAD 120 mm --> Rad 180 mm --> back to pump and res. ( think the 120 MM rad will suffer a lot of heat )
> or
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Ras 120 mm --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Rad 120 mm --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> RAD 180 mm --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.
> 
> Or just put a corsair H80 on the CPU and let the rest cool on air ( without the HD cage in the front ).
> But i"m guessing those cards will fry
> Btw, nice looking builds you guys have ! Congratz.


K.I.S.S principal is the way to go, Keep your tubing as short as possible









K.I.S.S. = Keep It Simple Silly


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huga*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any active members running the silver arrow in their case? I know there are pics way back. But just curious if a person running one had any thoughts/temps on their personal use of it. Considering getting one.
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered the silver arrow will let you know when it gets here.
Click to expand...

Please do thanks. I'm nervous about it touching and shorting the gpu. Need to put something there I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> baddad62- lol crazy, thats a lot of hard drive in that small space up there
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also using the Hdd bay as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all it's a server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Question, (Never done watercooling) so if i ask stupid questions, don't shoot me  I just want to learn.
> Small case with a lot of power and portable and silent ( if possible )
> Front : A 180 mm radiator with P/P AP 181 fans
> Back: A 120 mm radiator with P/P AP 121fans
> Should this be enough to water cool, 2 GTX 680 and a new I7 3770k CPU?
> With a Koolance RP-401X2 Single 5.25" Reservoir with dual pump that don't take a lot of space in the case ;-)
> Wich loop is the best to drain much heat out the case?
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> Rad 180 MM --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> CPU --> RAD 120 mm --> Rad 180 mm --> back to pump and res. ( think the 120 MM rad will suffer a lot of heat )
> or
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Ras 120 mm --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Rad 120 mm --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> RAD 180 mm --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.
> 
> Or just put a corsair H80 on the CPU and let the rest cool on air ( without the HD cage in the front ).
> But i"m guessing those cards will fry
> Btw, nice looking builds you guys have ! Congratz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K.I.S.S principal is the way to go, Keep your tubing as short as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.I.S.S. = Keep It Simple Silly
Click to expand...

Is there a fan on that rad?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Please do thanks. I'm nervous about it touching and shorting the gpu. Need to put something there I think.
> Is there a fan on that rad?


not yet, i'm changing direction and going external 240mm maybe 360mm and no bayres.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I'm also using the Hdd bay as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all it's a server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.I.S.S principal is the way to go, Keep your tubing as short as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.I.S.S. = Keep It Simple Silly


Thanks  lol

For me it is still new, to much stuff to think about.

I hope those new ivy's will be available soon, so I can order all the stuff.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I'm also using the Hdd bay as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after all it's a server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.I.S.S principal is the way to go, Keep your tubing as short as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.I.S.S. = Keep It Simple Silly


Btw,

How can you add a second card ? That 90 degree is in the way of his PCI slot.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Btw,
> How can you add a second card ? That 90 degree is in the way of his PCI slot.


Only using one GPU, Raid card fits rather neatly. Not using that 90* on top.


----------



## martianaphid

So it looks like because of the clearance for RAM/GPU and drive cage around the socket closed loop WCing is viable to give a bit more space to work with over big HSFs.

Apart from the Silver Arrow, Noctua D14 and Tuniq Tower what slightly smaller coolers are people using/would recommend. I don't like the idea of having a cooler almost shorting/crushing its surroundings just for a few extra degrees - I already had to file away parts of my full tower case to fit my Tuniq Tower in so something that fits with a bit more clearance would be preferable.

EDIT:

I've just had a read through of the manual - getting excited about building in this now! I think the Anandtech review was a bit ciritcal of the compactness of this case, I think its more about space efficiency. People are too used to huge tower cases with loads of room to spare which makes them lazy about cable management, this case offers a challenge but the reward is the small footprint. It does bring a couple of things into consideration though - the PSU and ODD in the top compartment. I'm opting for the Corsair AX650 which meets the recommended length at 160mm and is fully modular which will allow me to reduce the superfluous cabling. Consequently it talks about having a short optical drive - What BD-RW drives are people using in this case?


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Just ordered.

Case, TJ08
ASUS Maximus V Gene Ddr3 Socket 1155 Intel® Z77
EVGA superclocked 2GB 680 GTX
G.Skill 16 GB DDR3-1866 Quad-Kit (16384 MB) 8-9-9-24-2N http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=463
CORSAIR Vengeance M90 Performance Mmo And Rts Laser Gaming Mouse
CORSAIR Vengeance K90 Azerty Performance Mmo Mechanical Gaming Keyboard
CORSAIR Cssd-f120gbgt-bk 120gb Force Gt Series Sataiii
CORSAIR H80 Hydro Series Cpu Cooler
CORSAIR Ax850 Professional Series Gold 850 Watts (cmpsu-850ax) *160mm*
Lite On BD-RW = IHBS112-115 *170 mm* CGBL58 http://www.liteonit.eu/nl/optical-storage-blu-ray-internal-bd-writer/ihbs112.html
So I have about *55 mm* left to arange my cables, between those 2 devices.

My colleague has ordered almost the same.
I will try to add his EVGA GTX680 superclocked in my case, and see what it gives with the temps








If temps are fine, I will order a second one.

Waiting for Ivy Bridge I7 3770K








Looking for 2560/1440 monitor


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> So it looks like because of the clearance for RAM/GPU and drive cage around the socket closed loop WCing is viable to give a bit more space to work with over big HSFs.
> Apart from the Silver Arrow, Noctua D14 and Tuniq Tower what slightly smaller coolers are people using/would recommend. I don't like the idea of having a cooler almost shorting/crushing its surroundings just for a few extra degrees - I already had to file away parts of my full tower case to fit my Tuniq Tower in so something that fits with a bit more clearance would be preferable.
> EDIT:
> I've just had a read through of the manual - getting excited about building in this now! I think the Anandtech review was a bit ciritcal of the compactness of this case, I think its more about space efficiency. People are too used to huge tower cases with loads of room to spare which makes them lazy about cable management, this case offers a challenge but the reward is the small footprint. It does bring a couple of things into consideration though - the PSU and ODD in the top compartment. I'm opting for the Corsair AX650 which meets the recommended length at 160mm and is fully modular which will allow me to reduce the superfluous cabling. Consequently it talks about having a short optical drive - What BD-RW drives are people using in this case?


You can have a 170 mm or 180 mm optical drive.

Mine is a 146 (B) x 41,3 (H) x 170 mm


----------



## lightsout

Looks awesome man. Where did you find the 680?


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> You can have a 170 mm or 180 mm optical drive.
> 
> Mine is a 146 (B) x 41,3 (H) x 170 mm


Hi GrimReaperhdi, thanks for that info as that PSU is basically the same as the one I am going for apart from the wattage. I do find that most drives tend towards the 180mm range but hopefully the 45mm left will still be enough. Please let us know your thoughts on the clearance between PSU and ODD once you complete your build. Would also be interesting to see how this case works with SLI 680s!!! Best of luck and hope it goes smoothly - I too am waiting on IB for this build but havent decided on which model as of yet.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks awesome man. Where did you find the 680?


In Belgium @ my local IT shop.

http://www.tones.be/product/geforce-gtx680-superclocked-2gb

and got a discount -5% extra

483,55 euro for this card.


----------



## lightsout

Oh I see you are out of the states. Dang you guys pay a lot over there.


----------



## pdi192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Hi GrimReaperhdi, thanks for that info as that PSU is basically the same as the one I am going for apart from the wattage. I do find that most drives tend towards the 180mm range but hopefully the 45mm left will still be enough. Please let us know your thoughts on the clearance between PSU and ODD once you complete your build. Would also be interesting to see how this case works with SLI 680s!!! Best of luck and hope it goes smoothly - I too am waiting on IB for this build but havent decided on which model as of yet.


Here's a pic to give you an idea of the limited space between a 180mm drive and 160mm psu:


----------



## fakeblood

Ordered myself this case this weekend. Downgrading from watercooled FT02! going to watercool it aswell


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Ordered myself this case this weekend. Downgrading from watercooled FT02! going to watercool it aswell


Here's a few from another forum to wet you appitite









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=13580895&postcount=1

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015455

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012707


----------



## fakeblood

cheers

very similar to what I have planned...will be a few weeks before I have everything I need


----------



## 66racer

Baddad--
nice setup, let me know which way you go with the radiator

Side note, Im very pleased with how cool the cpu is now with the front fan as an exhaust and my rear 120 as the intake, VERY pleased.


----------



## BadDad62

Mate if your happy with temps i'd leave things alone for now









I might change my 180 around as well at some stage.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdi192*
> 
> Here's a pic to give you an idea of the limited space between a 180mm drive and 160mm psu:


Thanks a lot for the link, damn, will be tricky haha...


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Ordered myself this case this weekend. Downgrading from watercooled FT02! going to watercool it aswell


Congratz !

Post build log


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the link, damn, will be tricky haha...


Same from me, does look tight but doable. pdi192, out of interest is that one of the Corsair AX series PSUs (fully modular)

Those WC builds are really amazing I used to be all about the big cases but I've since been intruiged by how innovative and well thought people have been when having to be more efficient with their space.

@66racer, I assume with the intake now being closer to the CPU its a more efficient way of cooling it, thanks for the first-hand info - What CPU cooler are your using btw? Do you have any sort of filter on the rear fan, if not any concerns about dust build up? Also have you removed the drive cage or not?


----------



## faMine

Hey yall, this isn't my computer here but rather one I build for my lady friend.

I wanted to build her an mATX setup for rendering for quite a while and she finally gave me the okay:

i5-750
Corsair H50
Corsair CX430
G. Skill 8GB 1600Mhz Cas 9
Asus 550Ti
EVGA mATX P55 mobo


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I must say it was a pleasure building in this case. I'd buy one for myself in the future! Definitely would love to mod the crap out of this.


----------



## tmaven

my new rig!







I sold my rampage III gene and i7 920 and im gonna mod this case before i7 2600k or ivy i5

Thinking changing layout too. PSU to front instead of optic drives. And long rad on top of case. Or another H60 to cool GPU. Will drop here some layouts. + Wooden front!


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Question, (Never done watercooling) so if i ask stupid questions, don't shoot me  I just want to learn.
> Small case with a lot of power and portable and silent ( if possible )
> Front : A 180 mm radiator with P/P AP 181 fans
> Back: A 120 mm radiator with P/P AP 121fans
> Should this be enough to water cool, 2 GTX 680 and a new I7 3770k CPU?
> With a Koolance RP-401X2 Single 5.25" Reservoir with dual pump that don't take a lot of space in the case ;-)
> Wich loop is the best to drain much heat out the case?
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> Rad 180 MM --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> CPU --> RAD 120 mm --> Rad 180 mm --> back to pump and res. ( think the 120 MM rad will suffer a lot of heat )
> or
> Res and pump --> GFX 1 --> GFX 2 --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Ras 120 mm --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> Rad 180 mm --> CPU --> Rad 120 mm --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.
> or
> Res and pump --> RAD 180 mm --> RAD 120 mm --> CPU --> GFX1 --> GFX2 --> back to pump and res.
> 
> Or just put a corsair H80 on the CPU and let the rest cool on air ( without the HD cage in the front ).
> But i"m guessing those cards will fry
> Btw, nice looking builds you guys have ! Congratz.


just wanna say watch the length of your cards and the rad in the front.. i have a 6970 in mine and iu cant do P/P without mods... its like 2 mm off


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Just received my case today and Blu-ray device.

So I took some pictures with measurement and other stuff 
So I hope you have something that can help.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## solsamurai

Lol at the power supply note. So the top vent was intended for fanless PSUs?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Hey yall, this isn't my computer here but rather one I build for my lady friend.
> 
> I wanted to build her an mATX setup for rendering for quite a while and she finally gave me the okay:
> 
> i5-750
> Corsair H50
> Corsair CX430
> G. Skill 8GB 1600Mhz Cas 9
> Asus 550Ti
> EVGA mATX P55 mobo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say it was a pleasure building in this case. I'd buy one for myself in the future! Definitely would love to mod the crap out of this.


What up Famine! Congrats. These little cases are great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Lol at the power supply note. So the top vent was intended for fanless PSUs?


Thats weird didn't notice that when I installed mine. But I of course put the fan facing up.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> What up Famine! Congrats. These little cases are great..


Oh wow you and Derick are here! Phantom owners all have similar tastes









Yeah it's so awesome. I love going to her place and looking at it.. I had always wanted this case and when it came to build her one I snagged it


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> What up Famine! Congrats. These little cases are great..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow you and Derick are here! Phantom owners all have similar tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's so awesome. I love going to her place and looking at it.. I had always wanted this case and when it came to build her one I snagged it
Click to expand...

Its definitely tight compared to the phantom. But its like a sleeper. Small and black but still loaded inside.


----------



## faMine

The cable management is incredible for its size. I want to go all out on one in the future.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> The cable management is incredible for its size. I want to go all out on one in the future.


Yah you could make a pretty sweet one. Theres a sick one in the op of this thread. Also derek made a nice water cooled one I think he has a link for it in his sig.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @66racer, I assume with the intake now being closer to the CPU its a more efficient way of cooling it, thanks for the first-hand info - What CPU cooler are your using btw? Do you have any sort of filter on the rear fan, if not any concerns about dust build up? Also have you removed the drive cage or not?


Hey,

Using an antec kuhler 920, I added the resivour, had two radiators in the loop on my previous case and was going to add the other in this case but its not needed. I dont have a filter on the back YET, personally I might not even run one since I have an air compressor to blow out the case frequently. When Im lazy its every 3-4 weeks but I try every 2-3weeks. Nothing beats 60+ PSI of air







I have leaned to no filters on the intake because the restriction creates a higher pitch noise out of the fans, even some honeycomes can change the fan noise levels enough to get annoying. Im going to try one of the silverstone fan filters and if it doesnt change the fan noise levels much I will keep it on.

I have messed with various little configurations, some made coolant temp go as high as 39C, most at 36C, but using the rear 120mm for intake and the front 180mm for exhaust keeps coolant temp at 32-33C while gaming on bf3 and thats with the resivour right next to the gpu (insulated with the rubber pad that comes with the case). But like this and standard fan arrangement made coolant temp rise to 39C. CPU core temps wouldnt be much higher when coolant was at 39C but I like things as efficient as possible. To me I just imagine the 180mm intake creates a lot of turbulance for a single 120mm exhaust based on my temp results.

I dont have the hard drive cage installed or the 3.5" drive bay cage either. Took both out for a clean look, Im using the silverstone FP55 5.25" drive bay HDD mount, The tj08-e face plate mounts to it perfectly and the hard drives are right below my dvd burner.

FP55
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> ...even some honeycomes can change the fan noise levels enough to get annoying.


This in a big way. I can't use a TY-140 as a top intake in my case due to the extra noise the mesh creates.


----------



## NewAtOCing

Just got my TJ08-E for my file server!

One question... why on earth does the front 180mm fan have two 3-pin connectors?!?


----------



## Onions

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan-update-april-16/0_100#post_16998066

my build log


----------



## lightsout

Just ordered the silver arrow. Am I crazy? It fits so I'm going for it.


----------



## Onions

or nobody visit my build log


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*
> 
> Just got my TJ08-E for my file server!
> One question... why on earth does the front 180mm fan have two 3-pin connectors?!?


How many HDDs are you looking at fitting in there? I'm planning on 8 in mine


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan-update-april-16/0_100#post_16998066
> my build log


What drive bay setup is that with the fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just ordered the silver arrow. Am I crazy? It fits so I'm going for it.


Nice, let us know how it does!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> or nobody visit my build log


I did just didn't post. Is it done yet? Looks sweet.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> or nobody visit my build log


I do! Can't wait to see what you do with it


----------



## MR-e

can you guys post some water cooling pics of this case? im about to water cool my ft02 as the parts are due for arrival tomorrow and im already itching to sell what i dont need and relocate to this smaller case


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> can you guys post some water cooling pics of this case? im about to water cool my ft02 as the parts are due for arrival tomorrow and im already itching to sell what i dont need and relocate to this smaller case


can do buddy









Here's a few from my main forum.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=995423

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=13580895&postcount=1

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012926


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What drive bay setup is that with the fan?


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119130
this thing is so great. Im gonna reveiw it when i get the time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I did just didn't post. Is it done yet? Looks sweet.


just waiting on the post office to give me my stuff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> I do! Can't wait to see what you do with it


i know







its so close
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> can you guys post some water cooling pics of this case? im about to water cool my ft02 as the parts are due for arrival tomorrow and im already itching to sell what i dont need and relocate to this smaller case


check it out http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan-update-april-16/0_100#post_16998066


----------



## tmaven

What do u think guys? Its pure wood now, i will maybe color it. Wanna make new layout on it.


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey,
> Using an antec kuhler 920, I added the resivour, had two radiators in the loop on my previous case and was going to add the other in this case but its not needed. I dont have a filter on the back YET, personally I might not even run one since I have an air compressor to blow out the case frequently. When Im lazy its every 3-4 weeks but I try every 2-3weeks. Nothing beats 60+ PSI of air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have leaned to no filters on the intake because the restriction creates a higher pitch noise out of the fans, even some honeycomes can change the fan noise levels enough to get annoying. Im going to try one of the silverstone fan filters and if it doesnt change the fan noise levels much I will keep it on.
> I have messed with various little configurations, some made coolant temp go as high as 39C, most at 36C, but using the rear 120mm for intake and the front 180mm for exhaust keeps coolant temp at 32-33C while gaming on bf3 and thats with the resivour right next to the gpu (insulated with the rubber pad that comes with the case). But like this and standard fan arrangement made coolant temp rise to 39C. CPU core temps wouldnt be much higher when coolant was at 39C but I like things as efficient as possible. To me I just imagine the 180mm intake creates a lot of turbulance for a single 120mm exhaust based on my temp results.
> I dont have the hard drive cage installed or the 3.5" drive bay cage either. Took both out for a clean look, Im using the silverstone FP55 5.25" drive bay HDD mount, The tj08-e face plate mounts to it perfectly and the hard drives are right below my dvd burner.
> FP55
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en


Thanks for the detailed info 66racer. I understood that the filters would make a difference to the airflow but I wasn't aware they could change the pitch of the fan noise. I like to avoid dust getting inside the case as much as possible and if it was simply at the cost of some airflow and temps I think I can make that compromise but if it also effects the acoustic performance that is another consideration I must make.

I am considering using the TJ08e without the drive cage (despite the manual recommending it should stay in, even if empty!) Only going to be using 1 optical drive and 1 SSD from the outset so the FP55 might be a useful addition down the line to make use of the spare 5.25" bay


----------



## lightsout

I'd say if you don't need it take the cage out. Its just in the way. I guess they think it helps direct the air? Also helps support your gpu but I haven't had any sagging.


----------



## faMine

agreed.. plus if you ever throw an ssd in, you can double sided stick it in there.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'd say if you don't need it take the cage out. Its just in the way. I guess they think it helps direct the air? Also helps support your gpu but I haven't had any sagging.


Probably what they are thinking with air flow. I noticed my gpu kinda sits on the memory locking tabs which I'm happy about, stealth gpu support!









Martianaphid-
I took mine out and don't have problems. Fan noise with filters only changes once the filter or mesh becomes a restriction though, try it with filters first.


----------



## martianaphid

Yeah, depending on the cooler route I go I think I will be glad for as much space as I can get - say goodbye drive cage









Lightsout, I think you are spot on - its purpose must be directing airflow and GPU support but if you haven't had any problems then I'm happy to take your advice.

faMine, i'm starting out with an SSD but it will probably go in the bottom slot for now, though I do like the way its been mounted by the guy in the link posted by BadDad62 further up the page (attached to the side of the optical drive bays):

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012926

66racer, ok will do, thanks


----------



## NewAtOCing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NewAtOCing*
> 
> Just got my TJ08-E for my file server!
> One question... why on earth does the front 180mm fan have two 3-pin connectors?!?
> 
> 
> 
> How many HDDs are you looking at fitting in there? I'm planning on 8 in mine
Click to expand...

Um 6 right now. All 4 of the standard HD bays and 1 in each of the expansion slots. I know there are 2x HD per 5.25 out there though so 8 will be fine!


----------



## MR-e

Thanks onions and baddad








I'm going to defect from my FT02 to this case once i sell!


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thanks onions and baddad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to defect from my FT02 to this case once i sell!


did the exact same move this week! tj08 is a beauty


----------



## MR-e

are you transferring your water cooling into the tj08? the silly thing is, my ft02 is less than a month old, and all the wc gear i bought for it is still in the box...


----------



## fakeblood

only water gear im keeping is the pump and cpu block. obviously rad doesnt fit and res is just too tall


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> are you transferring your water cooling into the tj08? the silly thing is, my ft02 is less than a month old, and all the wc gear i bought for it is still in the box...


I totally know where you're coming from. Just when I thought I am done with my tj07 after a month of switching stuff in and out, I switched to the tj08


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Received today

ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE DDR3 SOCKET 1155 INTEL® Z77
CORSAIR VENGEANCE M90 PERFORMANCE MMO AND RTS LASER GAMING MOUSE
CORSAIR H80 HYDRO SERIES CPU COOLER
CORSAIR AX850 PROFESSIONAL SERIES GOLD 850 WATTS (CMPSU-850AX)
Gskill [ RipjawsZ ] F3-14900CL8Q-16GBZM 1866Mhz - 8-9-9-24-2N (4Gx4)

Will post pictures tonight


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> are you transferring your water cooling into the tj08? the silly thing is, my ft02 is less than a month old, and all the wc gear i bought for it is still in the box...


What for? TF02 is an awesome case. Too big?


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Received today
> ASUS MAXIMUS V GENE DDR3 SOCKET 1155 INTEL® Z77
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE M90 PERFORMANCE MMO AND RTS LASER GAMING MOUSE
> CORSAIR H80 HYDRO SERIES CPU COOLER
> CORSAIR AX850 PROFESSIONAL SERIES GOLD 850 WATTS (CMPSU-850AX)
> Gskill [ RipjawsZ ] F3-14900CL8Q-16GBZM 1866Mhz - 8-9-9-24-2N (4Gx4)
> Will post pictures tonight


looking forward to it


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What for? TF02 is an awesome case. Too big?


I went from a haf x, to the obsidian 800d, to the corsair 600t se, to the ft02 in hope of going smaller and smaller as my desk space is very limited. The ft02 is a good case no questions. But it is too big for my taste still


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What for? TF02 is an awesome case. Too big?
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a haf x, to the obsidian 800d, to the corsair 600t se, to the ft02 in hope of going smaller and smaller as my desk space is very limited. The ft02 is a good case no questions. But it is too big for my taste still
Click to expand...

I'll take it.


----------



## MR-e

I don't have enough rep to sell here







otherwise it'd be up in the f/s section already


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I don't have enough rep to sell here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise it'd be up in the f/s section already


That's my problem but I love that case you should PM me some pics I'm kinda interested in it and plus rep to get you started


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> looking forward to it


Received parts mounted in case 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lightsout

Looks good. Your psu is upside down.







I don't care what the manual says the top vent is there for a reason.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good. Your psu is upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what the manual says the top vent is there for a reason.


I will try out the what silverstone propose in the manual


----------



## martianaphid

Looking good GrimReaperhdi, the clearance between PSU and optical doesn't look to bad but do you anticipate any conflicts with sata data and power at all? As for PSU placement I suppose you can make the argument that way should reduce dust build up and it acts as another exhaust fan for the case but obviously it's own cooling is going to be effected by the extra hot air being passed through it.


----------



## lightsout

Why would there be a perfect vent for a 120 mm fan with a filter to stop dust from coming in. The manual has to be screwy.


----------



## cbwolf

I know it's not strictly just the TJ08-E - however the below photo is my current desktop setup featuring the TJ08-E from my previous post with some changes i made a few days ago:










Specs:

i7 2700k @ 5,2Ghz
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen3
Geforce GTX680

Dell u2711 (left) and Samsung s27a950d (right).

All i can say is 2x 27" monitors sure are a lot of screen real estate and the 120hz Samsung is awesome for gaming


----------



## lightsout

Awesome set up man. Dual 27's wow. I want a desk where I can put my case on it. What desk is that?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> I know it's not strictly just the TJ08-E - however the below photo is my current desktop setup featuring the TJ08-E from my previous post with some changes i made a few days ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i7 2700k @ 5,2Ghz
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen3
> Geforce GTX680
> Dell u2711 (left) and Samsung s27a950d (right).
> All i can say is 2x 27" monitors sure are a lot of screen real estate and the 120hz Samsung is awesome for gaming


Man I want that Samsung sooo bad!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> I know it's not strictly just the TJ08-E - however the below photo is my current desktop setup featuring the TJ08-E from my previous post with some changes i made a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> i7 2700k @ 5,2Ghz
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen3
> Geforce GTX680
> Dell u2711 (left) and Samsung s27a950d (right).
> All i can say is 2x 27" monitors sure are a lot of screen real estate and the 120hz Samsung is awesome for gaming


nice setup


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> I know it's not strictly just the TJ08-E - however the below photo is my current desktop setup featuring the TJ08-E from my previous post with some changes i made a few days ago:
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7 2700k @ 5,2Ghz
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen3
> Geforce GTX680
> 
> Dell u2711 (left) and Samsung s27a950d (right).
> 
> All i can say is 2x 27" monitors sure are a lot of screen real estate and the 120hz Samsung is awesome for gaming


So you prefer the 120hz monitor for gaming over the higher res of the dell? I hope to get a sweet monitor one day. And I have been comparing 120hz or 2560x1440.


----------



## cbwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Awesome set up man. Dual 27's wow. I want a desk where I can put my case on it. What desk is that?


I actually built the desk myself - so not much help to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So you prefer the 120hz monitor for gaming over the higher res of the dell? I hope to get a sweet monitor one day. And I have been comparing 120hz or 2560x1440.


Honestly, both of the monitors are a trade off. The Dell looks spectacular and i love the resolution and IPS display, and the Samsung is amazing for gaming at 120Hz.

I'm honestly just waiting for a 2560x1440+ 120hz IPS monitor to come out - which is rumoured to be late this year. So if you can wait, i would.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Awesome set up man. Dual 27's wow. I want a desk where I can put my case on it. What desk is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually built the desk myself - so not much help to you.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So you prefer the 120hz monitor for gaming over the higher res of the dell? I hope to get a sweet monitor one day. And I have been comparing 120hz or 2560x1440.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly, both of the monitors are a trade off. The Dell looks spectacular and i love the resolution and IPS display, and the Samsung is amazing for gaming at 120Hz.
> 
> I'm honestly just waiting for a 2560x1440+ 120hz IPS monitor to come out - which is rumoured to be late this year. So if you can wait, i would.
Click to expand...

Good job on the desk.

Wow on the 2560 120hz ips. I can't even afford the 120hz right now. That would one will probably be a pretty penny. But pretty sick!

Can I ask what is so good about gaming on a 120hz? I have heard it is a lot smoother than a 60hz.


----------



## fakeblood

that is one nice setup indeed.

Just had my mobo arrive today. Going with G1 Sniper M3. Will order my watercooling parts tomorrow, then just got to save for new video card. Cant decide if i should wait for GTX680s to drop in price (currently cost $1000 here in NZ) or buy a GTX 580... will have a build log in a few weeks once watercooling arrives


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> that is one nice setup indeed.
> Just had my mobo arrive today. Going with G1 Sniper M3. Will order my watercooling parts tomorrow, then just got to save for new video card. Cant decide if i should wait for GTX680s to drop in price (currently cost $1000 here in NZ) or buy a GTX 580... will have a build log in a few weeks once watercooling arrives


Nice, I dunno why but z77 sure did bring A LOT of new matx mobo's and Im excited! I went from liking BIG cases to now being obsessed with putting as much power into a small case. The next step might be ITX and overclocking


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> that is one nice setup indeed.
> Just had my mobo arrive today. Going with G1 Sniper M3. Will order my watercooling parts tomorrow, then just got to save for new video card. Cant decide if i should wait for GTX680s to drop in price (currently cost $1000 here in NZ) or buy a GTX 580... will have a build log in a few weeks once watercooling arrives
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, I dunno why but z77 sure did bring A LOT of new matx mobo's and Im excited! I went from liking BIG cases to now being obsessed with putting as much power into a small case. The next step might be ITX and overclocking
Click to expand...

This indeed.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> that is one nice setup indeed.
> 
> Just had my mobo arrive today. Going with G1 Sniper M3. Will order my watercooling parts tomorrow, then just got to save for new video card. Cant decide if i should wait for GTX680s to drop in price (currently cost $1000 here in NZ) or buy a GTX 580... will have a build log in a few weeks once watercooling arrives


Whoa a micro atx sniper.

Oh and send me 600 plus shipping and ill get you a 680. Is that 1000 in us dollars. Insane if so.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whoa a micro atx sniper.
> Oh and send me 600 plus shipping and ill get you a 680. Is that 1000 in us dollars. Insane if so.


You can trust this guy if you do decide to have him ship you one


----------



## lightsout

Thanks bro.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks bro.


No problem dude.

So did that cooler one in yet? Gotta share some pics of that thing in the tj08e. Looks like a big cooler


----------



## faMine

I've got lights' 2500k in my rig as we speak


----------



## fakeblood

haha thanks for the offer! Its NZD, so converts to about $830 USD. Smaller market, higher prices :E


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why would there be a perfect vent for a 120 mm fan with a filter to stop dust from coming in. The manual has to be screwy.


The only reason I can think why they put a hole on top of the case with an airfilter.

1) You want to have a silent PC.
2) People that put a fanless PSU, or temp controlled PSU,
3) Fanless PSU --> Heat rise up --> hole is available --> complete silent.
4) Same with the temp controlled PSU --> If the temp and load is under 200 watt or 30 - 40 degree's --> fan is stopped --> If the psu temp rise due load --> fan's spins on --> suck fresh cool air from top --> passive again.

6) So like my PSU, it is a temp controlled fan, AX850 corsair with a diameter of 120 mm Fan....
My main goal is to put 2 GFX inside this case...
This will say, more hot air rise to the top, if you turn the PSU upside down, my PSU will engage the 120 mm more --> so I can use it as a second 120 mm exhaust fan.

Due the big 180 mm fan in front, you still create a positive airflow in the case. and the PSU will remove some internal heat







.

And to be honest, those PSU are really tortured at maximum ;-) if they die, it is warranty









That my point of view









Cheer, and thanks for the positive feedback


----------



## martianaphid

I say it's worth a try GrimReaperhdi, plus it's fully modular so if you ever want to flip it over then it shouldn't be a huge issue.

I'm considering which matx z77 board to pair with IB, I know they haven't been out that long and there isn't much info on how they perform with IB but any of the z77 matx boards standing out above the rest? I'm a bit more interested in the upper-midrange boards - can't really justify getting the gene/sniper boards unfortunately









BTW anyone got any thoughts on the new Samsung 30nm ram:

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-002-SA&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813

Looks like the low voltage should be good for clocking on IB


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> I say it's worth a try GrimReaperhdi, plus it's fully modular so if you ever want to flip it over then it shouldn't be a huge issue.
> I'm considering which matx z77 board to pair with IB, I know they haven't been out that long and there isn't much info on how they perform with IB but any of the z77 matx boards standing out above the rest? I'm a bit more interested in the upper-midrange boards - can't really justify getting the gene/sniper boards unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW anyone got any thoughts on the new Samsung 30nm ram:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=BU-002-SA&groupid=701&catid=8&subcat=813
> Looks like the low voltage should be good for clocking on IB


Those are the rams modules that Dell, Lenovo etc put in there SSF devices.

True, it is only to remove 6 screws topcase off, release all PSU cables and switch over ...
But I will try to figure some tests, when everthing is mount inside.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Looking good GrimReaperhdi, the clearance between PSU and optical doesn't look to bad but do you anticipate any conflicts with sata data and power at all? As for PSU placement I suppose you can make the argument that way should reduce dust build up and it acts as another exhaust fan for the case but obviously it's own cooling is going to be effected by the extra hot air being passed through it.


PSU cables works like a charm, a full modular PSU is a dream to work with.
It is small, but it fits


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem dude.
> 
> So did that cooler one in yet? Gotta share some pics of that thing in the tj08e. Looks like a big cooler
Click to expand...

No, prime shipping wasn't available on amazon so it was 3-5 business days. So it will be here monday. But my replacement 680 will be here tomorrow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I've got lights' 2500k in my rig as we speak


Enjoy and thanks for helping me get my i7!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> haha thanks for the offer! Its NZD, so converts to about $830 USD. Smaller market, higher prices :E










Yah you guys get killed over there. I would be willing to help. But that is a lot of trust. Just thought I would put it out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Why would there be a perfect vent for a 120 mm fan with a filter to stop dust from coming in. The manual has to be screwy.
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I can think why they put a hole on top of the case with an airfilter.
> 
> 1) You want to have a silent PC.
> 2) People that put a fanless PSU, or temp controlled PSU,
> 3) Fanless PSU --> Heat rise up --> hole is available --> complete silent.
> 4) Same with the temp controlled PSU --> If the temp and load is under 200 watt or 30 - 40 degree's --> fan is stopped --> If the psu temp rise due load --> fan's spins on --> suck fresh cool air from top --> passive again.
> 
> 6) So like my PSU, it is a temp controlled fan, AX850 corsair with a diameter of 120 mm Fan....
> My main goal is to put 2 GFX inside this case...
> This will say, more hot air rise to the top, if you turn the PSU upside down, my PSU will engage the 120 mm more --> so I can use it as a second 120 mm exhaust fan.
> 
> Due the big 180 mm fan in front, you still create a positive airflow in the case. and the PSU will remove some internal heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And to be honest, those PSU are really tortured at maximum ;-) if they die, it is warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That my point of view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheer, and thanks for the positive feedback
Click to expand...

This does all make sense to me. The only thing that doesn't is that you normally put a fan filter where there is an intake fan. I guess its for dust to stop falling on top of the psu? IDk its just odd to me. I didn't read the manual and didn't think twice about the PSU. I was happy it had an intake.

Also I don't really want mine running super hot. But in reality it probably won't affect it that much.


----------



## randomnerd865

Any word on if the phantek will fit inside the TJ08-e? I know its a little bigger than the NHD-14 and the Silver Arrow but I really like the look of the blue one plus the performance.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No, prime shipping wasn't available on amazon so it was 3-5 business days. So it will be here monday. But my replacement 680 will be here tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy and thanks for helping me get my i7!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yah you guys get killed over there. I would be willing to help. But that is a lot of trust. Just thought I would put it out there.
> This does all make sense to me. The only thing that doesn't is that you normally put a fan filter where there is an intake fan. I guess its for dust to stop falling on top of the psu? IDk its just odd to me. I didn't read the manual and didn't think twice about the PSU. I was happy it had an intake.
> Also I don't really want mine running super hot. But in reality it probably won't affect it that much.


Because you can do the both way's 
And yes, the filter got 2 functions, view is the first 1, otherwize you got a hole on top 
And 2 it prevent falling dust inside, or sucking dust inside the case if you turn the psu around

With the big intake, it cannot be so superhot, that the PSU will suffer anyway.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/corsair_ax850/6.htm review for my PSU 

From a benchmark test under load of DC Loading(W) 845/846 --> Temp In (°C) 24.1/24.1--> Temp Out 32.2/30.9 ( so not to very high temps ) but the fan spins for my PSU 1957/1945 rpm

I have indicated zero fan speed at 170 W which isn't strictly speaking true because the fan kicked in very intermittently at this level at 300 rpm for few seconds. The silent fan control technology means, according to the graph, no fan noise up to approximately 150W because it won't be spinning and virtually no fan noise up to 425W at only 10 dBA, a very welcome feature for most enthusiasts I'm sure. The fan noise does ramp up beyond 425W and at full load it becomes noticeably louder but no more than other power supplies in this class. Temperatures remained very low at all times, but once again, please are aware that it wasn't installed in a case and no hot boxes have been used.

What I really like about the Corsair AX850 is the silent fan control technology and the results it produces. Let's face it, you're not going to get silence when used in an high end dual graphics card set up playing a round of Crysis and it wouldn't really benefit me because I usually fold when not gaming and the loudest thing I hear is my graphics card fan, a quiet power supply really wouldn't make much difference. It will benefit the gamer that likes a silent PC while at the desktop, surfing, or using productivity software and enjoys quiet while gaming on a single high end graphics card.

If you want silent, put the fan upside, if you want it louder and more heat to take outside put it in the otherway.


----------



## lightsout

Yah no worries man I'm not knocking you at all. Forgive if it sounded like I was. Your free to do yours however you like and I don't think either is wrong.

I think you said you wanted to do SLI? I think its better to have it like yours I like your choice. For sli because there will be a ton of heat right there.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah no worries man I'm not knocking you at all. Forgive if it sounded like I was. Your free to do yours however you like and I don't think either is wrong.
> I think you said you wanted to do SLI? I think its better to have it like yours I like your choice. For sli because there will be a ton of heat right there.


No problem mate, it was'n knocking at all,








Yes, SLI will be tested.
If the heat is OK, I order my second card.
There will be a lot of heat, to be tested.

Already bored about waiting those CPU and GFX cards :-(


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah no worries man I'm not knocking you at all. Forgive if it sounded like I was. Your free to do yours however you like and I don't think either is wrong.
> I think you said you wanted to do SLI? I think its better to have it like yours I like your choice. For sli because there will be a ton of heat right there.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem mate, it was'n knocking at all,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, SLI will be tested.
> If the heat is OK, I order my second card.
> There will be a lot of heat, to be tested.
> 
> Already bored about waiting those CPU and GFX cards :-(
Click to expand...

Sorry if I missed it are you getting 680's? If so I would very much like to hear what temps you get in this case. Not that I will need SLI for one 1080p monitor but I would love to get it one day.

Please post results.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Any word on if the phantek will fit inside the TJ08-e? I know its a little bigger than the NHD-14 and the Silver Arrow but I really like the look of the blue one plus the performance.
> 
> http://www.phanteksusa.com/index.php?p=products_3&id=23&cate=1
> 
> Heatsink Dimension (LxWxH) without fan 143.8x140x112 mm
> Heatsink Dimension (LxWxH) with Single Fans 160x151x112mm
> Heatsink Dimension (LxWxH) with Dual Fans 160x151x140.5 mm
> 
> http://www.phanteksusa.com/index.php?p=support_2
> List of all motherbords.
> 
> Thats all I can give you.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Sorry if I missed it are you getting 680's? If so I would very much like to hear what temps you get in this case. Not that I will need SLI for one 1080p monitor but I would love to get it one day.
> Please post results.


Correct









GTX 680 EVGA superclocked.

And will do, if my computer supplier calls me


----------



## Fredal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> I I'm considering which matx z77 board to pair with IB, I know they haven't been out that long and there isn't much info on how they perform with IB but any of the z77 matx boards standing out above the rest? I'm a bit more interested in the upper-midrange boards - can't really justify getting the gene/sniper boards unfortunately


i'm in the same position. Right now, I'm debating between the P8Z77-m pro and Asrock's Extreme 4-m. does anyone have experience working with Asrock's boards? They appear to get very good reviews, for about $30 less than the Asus board. I'm thinking that a number of online vendors will be running combo deals next week with the release of IB, and my plan is to get the CPU / MB at that time.

After that, only two more paychecks until my Tj-08e is complete. Can't wait....


----------



## martianaphid

Nice Fredal, can't speak to the ASrock boards as haven't used them and no mATX Z77 ASrock boards here atm but they do get decent reviews. For me it's between Gigabyte Z77MX-D3H and Asus P8Z77-M Pro, the Asus being £10 more, I'm looking into which is the best atm.

randomnerd865, as for the Phantec cooler its going to be at least as tight as the Noctua, depending on how many fans you use. The 151mm width will mean it will be 1-2mm away from your GPU if not touching it (so probably some padding needed to insulate it) Also if you do use all 3 fans you are probably going to be ditching the drive cage, I would also watch out for RAM clearance if you have RAM with tall heatsinks - amazing cooler though!


----------



## Jyve

That is a sweet looking cooler, but won't the fan orientation be different than say a traditional cooler? 1 fan blowing/ on the mobo, and the other on the case side panel?

Seems a bit odd considering most are p/p front to back.

Been a little busy tweaking with my new phone. Hop on here this morning and the thread blew up! Used to seeing a couple new posts, but there were like several new
pages!

Great case, glad the thread is gaining momentum as well as the case gaining new owners!


----------



## martianaphid

yeah, I think there are a fair few people, myself included, who are opting for this case to build a small but powerful gaming rig. I'm personally grateful that this resource exists, it's been very useful to get insight into how this case is being used by people with varying needs.


----------



## fakeblood

G1 Sniper


































just order some mdpc and put an order from frozenCPU


----------



## lightsout

Thats a sweet board and would look awesome with some reference 680 action!


----------



## martianaphid

yeah that looks super sexy inside the TJ08-E, especially with the mushkin in it


----------



## fakeblood

Indeed a 680 would look good. Still undecided on that...gotta see what the prices do in the coming weeks


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> G1 Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just order some mdpc and put an order from frozenCPU


Very nice images! I love it when people upload stuff like this!


----------



## fakeblood

heh! will be plenty more to come in the coming weeks


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> heh! will be plenty more to come in the coming weeks


Looking forward to it!

I'm in so many potential case clubs right now it isn't even funny.. I've looked at a lot of different option and I think i'm going to settle for a nice mATX case like this one for the next build. I don't ever plan on running a CF system, I like to use my comp as a HTPC from time to time so I move it around a lot, I only use one HDD for storage (still debating on a future SSD purchase), and the new Gene V/Sniper M3 looks perfect for me since I don't plan on overclocking my cpu past 4GHz anyway. Now its just time to decide on which mATX case to get..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> G1 Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just order some mdpc and put an order from frozenCPU


Nice dude! What will be your radiator layout?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Very nice images! I love it when people upload stuff like this!


Seriously, lol all I need now is creativity and a good camera haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> I'm in so many potential case clubs right now it isn't even funny.. I've looked at a lot of different option and I think i'm going to settle for a nice mATX case like this one for the next build. I don't ever plan on running a CF system, I like to use my comp as a HTPC from time to time so I move it around a lot, I only use one HDD for storage (still debating on a future SSD purchase), and the new Gene V/Sniper M3 looks perfect for me since I don't plan on overclocking my cpu past 4GHz anyway. Now its just time to decide on which mATX case to get..


Oh man get the SSD!!! Its the BEST thing you can do to a pc right now. WIndows 7 only takes about 18GB, put all your user files (my docs, pics, desktop, etc) on the other drive, and enjoy the speed. Depending on how many programs and games you play/use, a lot of people can get away with a small 40-60GB drive. My first was a 40GB intel and that still allowed one game and ms office on win7 with some room to spare, I ended up with a 120GB so I can keep a few games on the SSD, next will be 180-240GB just to go to a faster one than my corsair gen1 F120.

About matx cases, its so nice having power in a tiny rig. My non-pc friends would always trip out on my LED lights/fans and huge cases but with the TJ08-e its a sleeper, once I open the side panel and show em whats inside they trip out on how I fit everything inside a tiny case. Boy I want to add a side window


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice dude! What will be your radiator layout?


Will be Magicool 180 rad up front and EK XT120 at the back


----------



## randomnerd865

What are using for a res/pump


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh man get the SSD!!! Its the BEST thing you can do to a pc right now. WIndows 7 only takes about 18GB, put all your user files (my docs, pics, desktop, etc) on the other drive, and enjoy the speed. Depending on how many programs and games you play/use, a lot of people can get away with a small 40-60GB drive. My first was a 40GB intel and that still allowed one game and ms office on win7 with some room to spare, I ended up with a 120GB so I can keep a few games on the SSD, next will be 180-240GB just to go to a faster one than my corsair gen1 F120.
> About matx cases, its so nice having power in a tiny rig. My non-pc friends would always trip out on my LED lights/fans and huge cases but with the TJ08-e its a sleeper, once I open the side panel and show em whats inside they trip out on how I fit everything inside a tiny case. Boy I want to add a side window


I really want to get one, but I'm lazy and don't feel like another W7 install and configuration for the SSD and stuff. Also trying to stick to a ~$1000 budget for this build, but I'm not going to have the funds or time until I graduate from basic training in August, so depending on prices and what not my whole set-up might change. Think I'm going to stick with a mATX build though.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> What are using for a res/pump


Pump : Koolance PMP400
Res : Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40

had an EK 150ml but was too big, so going for tiny res. Didnt want to go bay res as i plan on having my dvd drive and 1tb sitting up there


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh man get the SSD!!! Its the BEST thing you can do to a pc right now. WIndows 7 only takes about 18GB, put all your user files (my docs, pics, desktop, etc) on the other drive, and enjoy the speed. Depending on how many programs and games you play/use, a lot of people can get away with a small 40-60GB drive. My first was a 40GB intel and that still allowed one game and ms office on win7 with some room to spare, I ended up with a 120GB so I can keep a few games on the SSD, next will be 180-240GB just to go to a faster one than my corsair gen1 F120.
> About matx cases, its so nice having power in a tiny rig. My non-pc friends would always trip out on my LED lights/fans and huge cases but with the TJ08-e its a sleeper, once I open the side panel and show em whats inside they trip out on how I fit everything inside a tiny case. Boy I want to add a side window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to get one, but I'm lazy and don't feel like another W7 install and configuration for the SSD and stuff. Also trying to stick to a ~$1000 budget for this build, but I'm not going to have the funds or time until I graduate from basic training in August, so depending on prices and what not my whole set-up might change. Think I'm going to stick with a mATX build though.
Click to expand...

Oh man dude you can't build a rig these days. For real its the best upgrade your computer can get. I'd definitely find a way. And forget all that tweeking them its unnecessary.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh man dude you can't build a rig these days. For real its the best upgrade your computer can get. I'd definitely find a way. And forget all that tweeking them its unnecessary.


/agree SSD is a requirement for computer these days I can live w/o a mechanical drive in the machine (external USB3 drive is plenty fast enough for storage purposes) but internal drive / OS drive MUST be SSD or you are just wasting all that $ by building a new machine it's like using bicycle wheels on a car.... you are limiting the performance of the car because the wheels cant handle the power. SSD = OS + everyday applications/games. everything else = external storage drive (yes that includes porn







)


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Pump : Koolance PMP400
> Res : Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40
> had an EK 150ml but was too big, so going for tiny res. Didnt want to go bay res as i plan on having my dvd drive and 1tb sitting up there


Awesome can't wait to see how you do this. I am currently doing a loop on my tj08( 180mm rad just came) but I am just gonna go ahead and try to squeeze the EK 150 advance res(love the many options on that res) I had and see how it looks lol.


----------



## fakeblood

when i tried to fit mine in my video card got in the way. Unless you lay it on the bottom on the case?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Pump : Koolance PMP400
> Res : Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40
> had an EK 150ml but was too big, so going for tiny res. Didnt want to go bay res as i plan on having my dvd drive and 1tb sitting up there


Its an expensive option but how about this.......

Silverstone FP58- slim drive mount ($25)- it will fit a slim dvd drive ($45) and four 2.5" drives. So it will basically easily fit the SSD and a 750GB 2.5" drive ($110)

That would free up the other 5.25" slot for a resivour. Its kinda what I have on my mind right now, I have a 500GB momentus XT sitting in an external enclosure I was gonna use but it almost seems too small since I have 288GB used up on my 1TB 3.5" HDD. Speeds are very close but the 1TB is a hair faster. Im thinking with the 4Gb of SSD storage my momentus xt might be faster than the 1TB in the end but whateva! Im LAZY about the swap haha.

OR

Just leave the 1TB and SSD at the bottom where it was meant to be, that would allow for the cd/dvd drive and resivour to sit up top







Assuming the bottom of the radiator doesnt hit that location. Since its a 180mm Im wondering if it will clear instead of the 200mm some people use


----------



## fakeblood

oooh that slim drive bay looks nice. Pity nowhere in NZ stocks it . Also a decent slot dvd drive here will set you back around $100 NZD lol


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Pump : Koolance PMP400
> Res : Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 40
> had an EK 150ml but was too big, so going for tiny res. Didnt want to go bay res as i plan on having my dvd drive and 1tb sitting up there


Same issue here FB, I'm using a Swiftech 355 pump with an EK-DDC X-RES 140 Acetal Reservoir and have changed the tube to a 60mm one instead of the 140mm.



http://www.gammods.com.au/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_429&products_id=1272
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_1285&products_id=18303


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> G1 Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just order some mdpc and put an order from frozenCPU


This is a really nice board..

Thanks for the share pictures..


----------



## faMine

I love the Raystorm.. absolutely adore mine.


----------



## mooseslayer

nice coolor on mobo







i got a package from hong kong to day...i will integrate a 5" tft screen in the two 5,25 in the front







have some one att work making a frame in aluminium for me


----------



## LeandroJVarini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> G1 Sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just order some mdpc and put an order from frozenCPU


very beautiful hardware!


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its an expensive option but how about this.......
> Silverstone FP58- slim drive mount ($25)- it will fit a slim dvd drive ($45) and four 2.5" drives. So it will basically easily fit the SSD and a 750GB 2.5" drive ($110)
> That would free up the other 5.25" slot for a resivour. Its kinda what I have on my mind right now, I have a 500GB momentus XT sitting in an external enclosure I was gonna use but it almost seems too small since I have 288GB used up on my 1TB 3.5" HDD. Speeds are very close but the 1TB is a hair faster. Im thinking with the 4Gb of SSD storage my momentus xt might be faster than the 1TB in the end but whateva! Im LAZY about the swap haha.
> OR
> Just leave the 1TB and SSD at the bottom where it was meant to be, that would allow for the cd/dvd drive and resivour to sit up top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming the bottom of the radiator doesnt hit that location. Since its a 180mm Im wondering if it will clear instead of the 200mm some people use


Or another way if there are people who prefer having a regular 3.5 inch plus ssd. You can use this http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=388&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17 . I mount my ssd on the back of my motherboard tray. So I got a slim dvd drive,3.5 inch hdd in the a single bay and still have 1 single bay free which you could mount the koolance single bay res with dual loop ddc pump tops. ( I used that for my fan controller







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> when i tried to fit mine in my video card got in the way. Unless you lay it on the bottom on the case?


hey fb when you said it got in the way of your video card, where were you gonna mount it? Just curious.


----------



## squishysquishy

Soo um. I might need to change cases. It hit 95 degrees yesterday and I overheated my motherboard and harddrives playing crysis 2 (no AC). Not enough air flow for what I have in there. O well it was nice while it lasted. (used a box fan pushing air into the side of the case which allowed me to finish my gaming session) but alas, cant cook hdds









TIme to buy a Silverstone Fortress FT02B-W

I am keeping the case for my data server. now i must find a way to expand the number of hdds it can hold (total of 10) ^__^

Hello new modding project!


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> hey fb when you said it got in the way of your video card, where were you gonna mount it? Just curious.


was going to have the res sitting just behind the 180 rad, but when mounted on top of the pump the top of the res hit the end of my 6950. so have gone for a smaller res


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> was going to have the res sitting just behind the 180 rad, but when mounted on top of the pump the top of the res hit the end of my 6950. so have gone for a smaller res


I see. That is also my plan, I have a d plug connecting my res to my pump. I know what you mean, I just tried fitting both the pump and res,bro's 6950 in there behind my 180 radiator. It does fit just that the clearance after I close my side panel is almost nothing lol. Was using this http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/reservoirs-and-acc/res-pump-combo/ek-ddc-x-res-100-acetal.html but I just returned it yesterday. The problem was both the input and output from that res pump comes out the same side.This makes the tube routing really difficult and after I figured out a way still untidy. ( I had to use many 45,90s and even triple rotaries so it looks nice) So, thats the reason I went back to my advanced 150 where theres multiple ports. Will be waiting to see how you pull this off with your bitspower res









Edit: Could it be the particular 6950 you have that is sticking out more towards the side panel thats why you cant squeeze the res between the side panel and the gpu?


----------



## fakeblood

hmmm could be. Didn't try the res that close to the side panel. will wait and see what happens when the bitspower arrives


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Or another way if there are people who prefer having a regular 3.5 inch plus ssd. You can use this http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=388&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17 . I mount my ssd on the back of my motherboard tray. So I got a slim dvd drive,3.5 inch hdd in the a single bay and still have 1 single bay free which you could mount the koolance single bay res with dual loop ddc pump tops. ( I used that for my fan controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> hey fb when you said it got in the way of your video card, where were you gonna mount it? Just curious.


Ya know whats nice abou that one is the 3.5hdd it hides, silverstones fp58 I think has a nicer exterior face but not sure if it would house a 3.5hdd with standard brackets available, might though.

Here is the silverstone link
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Soo um. I might need to change cases. It hit 95 degrees yesterday and I overheated my motherboard and harddrives playing crysis 2 (no AC). Not enough air flow for what I have in there. O well it was nice while it lasted. (used a box fan pushing air into the side of the case which allowed me to finish my gaming session) but alas, cant cook hdds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIme to buy a Silverstone Fortress FT02B-W
> I am keeping the case for my data server. now i must find a way to expand the number of hdds it can hold (total of 10) ^__^
> Hello new modding project!


Yeah I have been in 80F indoor ambient temps all week, Its raised temps a few C's but still way within the safe on everything as opposed to normally 70-72F. Have you thought of using the front 180mm fan as an exhaust? I use mine that way and I noticed it helps in hotter ambient, whats the point of getting cooler air in if it cant get all the air out fast enough, the front fan wouldnt be as efficient if my thinking is correct that that point. All I know is that its sucking air in from every spot even on low (the mesh thats on the rear next to psu and gpu slot screws). When my rear 120mm intake is on max it still sucks air in even on low but the pressure is less since I think the 120mm is providing closer to the 180mm fans cfm rating.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ya know whats nice abou that one is the 3.5hdd it hides, silverstones fp58 I think has a nicer exterior face but not sure if it would house a 3.5hdd with standard brackets available, might though.
> Here is the silverstone link
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> Yeah I have been in 80F indoor ambient temps all week, Its raised temps a few C's but still way within the safe on everything as opposed to normally 70-72F. Have you thought of using the front 180mm fan as an exhaust? I use mine that way and I noticed it helps in hotter ambient, whats the point of getting cooler air in if it cant get all the air out fast enough, the front fan wouldnt be as efficient if my thinking is correct that that point. All I know is that its sucking air in from every spot even on low (the mesh thats on the rear next to psu and gpu slot screws). When my rear 120mm intake is on max it still sucks air in even on low but the pressure is less since I think the 120mm is providing closer to the 180mm fans cfm rating.


Yea I was thinking about that. but the ordeal to turn the fans around is quite extensive, so I will have to take a day off to get around to changing everything.

But if it makes that much of a difference I will def try that!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crackheadkid*
> 
> Yea I was thinking about that. but the ordeal to turn the fans around is quite extensive, so I will have to take a day off to get around to changing everything.
> But if it makes that much of a difference I will def try that!


what fan speed do you have the 180mm set at? your system should not overheat at all regardless of your ambient.(95F ambient is fairly warm, but not really THAT hot to cause overheating) what do you consider "overheating" anyway? what is your system config? you running SLi/Xfire? remember sandybridge can be safe all the way up to 90C


----------



## Brightonclock

Hi all,

Great thread









Would like to hear your thoughts on the below.

I have recently bought the TJ08-E and am awaiting the Ivybridge launch to get the rest of the internals. I'm going to use the ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 mobo. Machine will be purely for games, I have an ageing Athlon X2 setup at the moment.

I can't decide on a CPU cooler though. I'd like to aim for a fairly high overclock (CPU will either be 3570K or 3770K if theres any tested gaming benefits from having the 8 threads). I built a 2700K SB for a friend that ran comfortably at 4.7 with a Noctua HSF and was impressively quiet (albeit in a massive CM Cosmos case). I'd like to think 5Ghz will be obtainable on these newer lower voltage CPU's with reasonable temps.

I am intrigued by the AIO Liquid CPU coolers that are popping up a lot, but it seems they do not substantially outperform the top end air coolers at times and can be quite noisy, I'd like to keep the machine as quiet as possible but still with the overclock.

I plan to use the mobo's headers to control the AP181 fan to hopefully keep it relatively quiet which I have read people have done on here.

I am considering the following HSF's so far.

Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro (Seems to get great reviews performance vs noise)
Noctua NH-D14 (Used the smaller version U12P before and was impressed)
Zalman CPNS12X (I had an old Zalman flower cooler years ago, love the designs although I think they arent the best performers nowadays?)

And the Liquid's:

Corsair H80
Intel Liquid CPU Cooler
Antec Kuhler 920

The case's design seems to lean toward using an air cooler of some sort with the whole wind tunnel thing, but would I be able to break that 5Ghz barrier on air? Or even on the Liquids TBH? Are there any more coolers I should consider also that I'm missing? I didn't really want to get into custom WC setups as I will probably blow it all up!

Thanks in advance,


----------



## MORE SPEED

Anyone had any experience with putting an XSPC 750 RX240 or RS240 kit into a TJ08?


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Hi,

I think if you want to spare some place in this case for watercooling.

In the top bay you put this --> Single bay reservoir + dual pump 2 X PMP-400 Pumps on top for easy filling. http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1174
Second bay you can buy the slim drive adapter + 1 X SSD 1 X laptop sata hard drive. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en

*Front fan 180 mm rad*

Magicool 180 Slim Radiator LC-RADI180

As a professional OEM manufacturer in Computer liquid cooling area, Magicool´s product line covers full range of liquid cooling components, including different size of heat exchangers, water tanks, pumps, cooling blocks and accessories. Excellent price-performance ratio and reliable quality make Magicool products unique.

With its compact design and excellent cooling performance, the Magicool radiators become top choice of water cooling users. The copper fins are specially designed for silent fans, while the parallel coolant channels reduce liquid resistance to a minimum. On both sides of the radiator M3 threads are integrated to allow flexible fan mounting, on top chamber both G1/4" threads allow easy installation of all common fittings and barbs.

- Dual pass radiator designed for computer liquid cooling
- High liquid and air flow design
- Copper fin spacing optimized for silent fans
- Slim height for easy mounting
- Perfect for all overclocking and silent projects

Technical specifications:
Material : Copper fins, brass chambers
Fins spacing : 14 FPI (Fins Per Inch)
Dimensions : 216 x 180 x 35 (mm)
Tube : 13 mm x 2 mm
Connection threads : G1/4"
Weight : 650 g
Pressure tested : 2,5 bar
Mounting / fan
installation : 4 pcs UNC-32 threads on both
side for 120mm fan
Delivery includes:
1x Magicool 180 Slim radiator
4 x M3 x 30mm screws
4 x M3 x 35mm screws

*Back 120 mm rad in back with push/pull*

MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Radiator

Proven quality and an optimal price-performance ratio make these new Magicool radiators unique. The new radiators feature, besides their great design and high build quality, great cooling performance, The Magicool radiators of the Pro and Xtrem series are absolute High-end heat exchangers. The copper fins are specially designed for Ultra-silent fans (with low Airflow). The parallel coolant channels reduce flow resistance to a minimum. On both sides of the radiator M3 threads are integrated to allow fan installation on both sides.

The radiator has integrated G1/4" threads, allowing installation of virtually all common fittings.

Important: Please flush before first use and insert a screw into all M3 threads for testing purposes. In rare cases some lacquer may have remained in the threads. If the M3 screws do not fit self-cutting screws may also be used.
Please note: Overtightening of the screws may damage the radiator. Always take care that the screws do not damage the radiator. Damages dur to improper use are not covered by the warranty!

Technical details:
Material: Copper fins, brass chambers
Dimensions (LxWxH): 153x120x30mm
Connection threads: G1/4"
Weight: Approx. 450g
Fan installation: 4 M3 threads on both sides each (for 1x120mm fan each)
Pressure tested: 8bar

Extent of delivery:
1x MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 radiator
4x M3 x 30mm screws
4x M3 x 5mm screws

+
GFX blocks
+
CPU block


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Hi,
> I think if you want to spare some place in this case for watercooling.
> In the top bay you put this --> Single bay reservoir + dual pump 2 X PMP-400 Pumps on top for easy filling. http://koolance.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1174
> Second bay you can buy the slim drive adapter + 1 X SSD 1 X laptop sata hard drive. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> *Front fan 180 mm rad*
> Magicool 180 Slim Radiator LC-RADI180
> As a professional OEM manufacturer in Computer liquid cooling area, Magicool´s product line covers full range of liquid cooling components, including different size of heat exchangers, water tanks, pumps, cooling blocks and accessories. Excellent price-performance ratio and reliable quality make Magicool products unique.
> With its compact design and excellent cooling performance, the Magicool radiators become top choice of water cooling users. The copper fins are specially designed for silent fans, while the parallel coolant channels reduce liquid resistance to a minimum. On both sides of the radiator M3 threads are integrated to allow flexible fan mounting, on top chamber both G1/4" threads allow easy installation of all common fittings and barbs.
> - Dual pass radiator designed for computer liquid cooling
> - High liquid and air flow design
> - Copper fin spacing optimized for silent fans
> - Slim height for easy mounting
> - Perfect for all overclocking and silent projects
> Technical specifications:
> Material : Copper fins, brass chambers
> Fins spacing : 14 FPI (Fins Per Inch)
> Dimensions : 216 x 180 x 35 (mm)
> Tube : 13 mm x 2 mm
> Connection threads : G1/4"
> Weight : 650 g
> Pressure tested : 2,5 bar
> Mounting / fan
> installation : 4 pcs UNC-32 threads on both
> side for 120mm fan
> Delivery includes:
> 1x Magicool 180 Slim radiator
> 4 x M3 x 30mm screws
> 4 x M3 x 35mm screws
> *Back 120 mm rad in back with push/pull*
> MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 Radiator
> Proven quality and an optimal price-performance ratio make these new Magicool radiators unique. The new radiators feature, besides their great design and high build quality, great cooling performance, The Magicool radiators of the Pro and Xtrem series are absolute High-end heat exchangers. The copper fins are specially designed for Ultra-silent fans (with low Airflow). The parallel coolant channels reduce flow resistance to a minimum. On both sides of the radiator M3 threads are integrated to allow fan installation on both sides.
> The radiator has integrated G1/4" threads, allowing installation of virtually all common fittings.
> Important: Please flush before first use and insert a screw into all M3 threads for testing purposes. In rare cases some lacquer may have remained in the threads. If the M3 screws do not fit self-cutting screws may also be used.
> Please note: Overtightening of the screws may damage the radiator. Always take care that the screws do not damage the radiator. Damages dur to improper use are not covered by the warranty!
> Technical details:
> Material: Copper fins, brass chambers
> Dimensions (LxWxH): 153x120x30mm
> Connection threads: G1/4"
> Weight: Approx. 450g
> Fan installation: 4 M3 threads on both sides each (for 1x120mm fan each)
> Pressure tested: 8bar
> Extent of delivery:
> 1x MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 120 radiator
> 4x M3 x 30mm screws
> 4x M3 x 5mm screws
> +
> GFX blocks
> +
> CPU block


Hey I got a question are the screws on the magicool 180mm radiator supposed to be 6-32 or M3. The information here http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_912&products_id=32306 seems to differ from what is stated here.Are they different radiators altogether?The screw listing seems to be different perhaps I am missing something? I am ordering black 30mm screws don't want it to be wrong.

Thanks


----------



## MaxFTW

Ivy best be released tomorrow :3

I will rage if not coz my GENE V Is doing nothing at the moment


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightonclock*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Great thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to hear your thoughts on the below.
> 
> I have recently bought the TJ08-E and am awaiting the Ivybridge launch to get the rest of the internals. I'm going to use the ASUS Maximus V Gene Z77 mobo. Machine will be purely for games, I have an ageing Athlon X2 setup at the moment.
> 
> I can't decide on a CPU cooler though. I'd like to aim for a fairly high overclock (CPU will either be 3570K or 3770K if theres any tested gaming benefits from having the 8 threads). I built a 2700K SB for a friend that ran comfortably at 4.7 with a Noctua HSF and was impressively quiet (albeit in a massive CM Cosmos case). I'd like to think 5Ghz will be obtainable on these newer lower voltage CPU's with reasonable temps.
> 
> I am intrigued by the AIO Liquid CPU coolers that are popping up a lot, but it seems they do not substantially outperform the top end air coolers at times and can be quite noisy, I'd like to keep the machine as quiet as possible but still with the overclock.
> 
> I plan to use the mobo's headers to control the AP181 fan to hopefully keep it relatively quiet which I have read people have done on here.
> 
> I am considering the following HSF's so far.
> 
> Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro (Seems to get great reviews performance vs noise)
> Noctua NH-D14 (Used the smaller version U12P before and was impressed)
> Zalman CPNS12X (I had an old Zalman flower cooler years ago, love the designs although I think they arent the best performers nowadays?)
> 
> And the Liquid's:
> 
> Corsair H80
> Intel Liquid CPU Cooler
> Antec Kuhler 920
> 
> The case's design seems to lean toward using an air cooler of some sort with the whole wind tunnel thing, but would I be able to break that 5Ghz barrier on air? Or even on the Liquids TBH? Are there any more coolers I should consider also that I'm missing? I didn't really want to get into custom WC setups as I will probably blow it all up!
> 
> Thanks in advance,


I am going with the silver arrow. Its one of if not the best. Very quiet fans too. For me it was between it and the NH-D14. I went silver arrow because it has the better fans of the two. Those liquid coolers don't cool as well as the best air coolers. But they leave much more space in your case so that is the toss up. But you need to also invest in better fans to get the full potential.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> what fan speed do you have the 180mm set at? your system should not overheat at all regardless of your ambient.(95F ambient is fairly warm, but not really THAT hot to cause overheating) what do you consider "overheating" anyway? what is your system config? you running SLi/Xfire? remember sandybridge can be safe all the way up to 90C


I have 700rpm phobya fans in push pull on the 180mm radiator intake (for 590). right behind them I have 2 caviar blacks, 2 caviar greens, right behind that I have the H80 for my processor. Processor does not overheat stays at 67C, harddrives reach 70C, motherboard reaches 70C. Videocard (590) at full tilt reaches 80C.

I am getting the impression there is not enough airflow to the components. But I am going to try changing the direction of my 180mm fans. Hopefully that fixes the too much heat inside my case problem. ^__^


----------



## martianaphid

Hi Brightonclock, I'm in a very similar position to you except my chosen motherboard is the Asus P8Z77-M Pro.

I decided on air cooling as I have concluded that to get comparable performance from water would be more expensive and more complicated than I would like. I've gone back and forth between many different coolers comparing the performance, size, acoustics and pricing and I'm still fairly unsure.

If I'm more conservative I think I will opt for something like the Coolermaster 212 Evo, which I know will fit and will be a solid performer at a reasonable price. However, I am also considering investing a bit more in perhaps the TRUE Spirit or Silver Arrow. I'm waiting to see what lightsout says about clearance with his as this is my main concern. Does anyone know if the distance from the centre of the socket to the first PCIe slot on mATX boards is consistent or if it can vary from board to board??? The link in the first post to the Noctua NH-D14/Silver Arrow says it has about 3mm clearance to the GPU, will this be the same for all mATX boards? If anyone has the TRUE spirit I'd love to hear what the clearance is like for this cooler, the dimensions put it at 170mm tall and 155mm wide so I think it will be tight (SA is 160mm high and 147mm wide)?

Like Brightonclock, I'd love some advice on the HSF as its the aspect I'm getting most stressed out about :S


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> I have 700rpm phobya fans in push pull on the 180mm radiator intake (for 590). right behind them I have 2 caviar blacks, 2 caviar greens, right behind that I have the H80 for my processor. Processor does not overheat stays at 67C, harddrives reach 70C, motherboard reaches 70C. Videocard (590) at full tilt reaches 80C.
> I am getting the impression there is not enough airflow to the components. But I am going to try changing the direction of my 180mm fans. Hopefully that fixes the too much heat inside my case problem. ^__^


your HDD gets hot cuz you got hot air coming off the rad blowing directly onto the HDD's. basically you are dumping the heat from the 590 onto your HDD's... northbridge is pretty much the same story. i'm concerned that the 590 is running at 80C. i don't know what's normal temp for a dual GPU card, but that seems warm. do you still have your old AP181 from when you replaced it with the phobya? try putting the AP181 back on there as a push fan on full blast. 1300RPM of the AP181 instead of the 700RPM of the phobya as a push fan may help solve your GPU heat issue. as far as solving your HDD heat issue... go external?







why do you need so many internal HDD to begin with? especially if you intend to use it in a high ambient temp environment. there is a tradeoff that you have to make somewhere down the road. quiet works ONLY if you have cool ambient temp. if you have hot ambient temp, you'll need to suffer some fan noise....

overall, the system is NOT "overheating" per se. your HDD is operating at an unacceptable temp and should be removed from internal mounts. dumping that much heat onto the HDD is just bad even if you weren't in a high ambient temp environment. as far as your 590, nvidia cards DO operate perfectly fine at that temp range. (reference cooler keeps the GPU at that temp to keep noise down as much as possible) you shouldn't need to worry till you hit 90C. as far as your CPU, considering your ambient temp it's actually doing very well. remember YOUR ambient temp is almost 10 to 15C higher then "normal" ambient temp so to look at cooling performance you'd have to subtract that much to see how your parts are operating if it was in a normal environment.

what you NEED to get through your head is the fact that IF you are going to operate at a high ambient temp environment, you can't use low RPM fans. you have to get back to using 1300rpm 180mm fans instead of the nice and quiet 700RPM phobya's. the problem you are having is not a case design problem but the operating environment problem and to adjust for that you need to make compromise in the acceptable noise level. your biggest problem right now is your HDD temps. get those HDD's out of there. switch to an internal SSD and put all those mechanical HDD's on a NAS or something... you cant leave them in that box and not expect catastrophic data loss in the near future.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> your HDD gets hot cuz you got hot air coming off the rad blowing directly onto the HDD's. basically you are dumping the heat from the 590 onto your HDD's... northbridge is pretty much the same story. i'm concerned that the 590 is running at 80C. i don't know what's normal temp for a dual GPU card, but that seems warm. do you still have your old AP181 from when you replaced it with the phobya? try putting the AP181 back on there as a push fan on full blast. 1300RPM of the AP181 instead of the 700RPM of the phobya as a push fan may help solve your GPU heat issue. as far as solving your HDD heat issue... go external?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you need so many internal HDD to begin with? especially if you intend to use it in a high ambient temp environment. there is a tradeoff that you have to make somewhere down the road. quiet works ONLY if you have cool ambient temp. if you have hot ambient temp, you'll need to suffer some fan noise....
> overall, the system is NOT "overheating" per se. your HDD is operating at an unacceptable temp and should be removed from internal mounts. dumping that much heat onto the HDD is just bad even if you weren't in a high ambient temp environment. as far as your 590, nvidia cards DO operate perfectly fine at that temp range. (reference cooler keeps the GPU at that temp to keep noise down as much as possible) you shouldn't need to worry till you hit 90C. as far as your CPU, considering your ambient temp it's actually doing very well. remember YOUR ambient temp is almost 10 to 15C higher then "normal" ambient temp so to look at cooling performance you'd have to subtract that much to see how your parts are operating if it was in a normal environment.
> what you NEED to get through your head is the fact that IF you are going to operate at a high ambient temp environment, you can't use low RPM fans. you have to get back to using 1300rpm 180mm fans instead of the nice and quiet 700RPM phobya's. the problem you are having is not a case design problem but the operating environment problem and to adjust for that you need to make compromise in the acceptable noise level. your biggest problem right now is your HDD temps. get those HDD's out of there. switch to an internal SSD and put all those mechanical HDD's on a NAS or something... you cant leave them in that box and not expect catastrophic data loss in the near future.


During the winter months everything was business as usual, I just did not factor in the warmer months when I assembled this computer (only a slight over sight, but my previous apartment did have central air...how i miss it).

I do plan on switching back to the AP180 and making it an exhaust that should considerable improvement to the temps inside the case.

I do have a server that I could off load my drives to, but that conflicts with my need to take this computer to work once a week. plus, I cant edit off a network host.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Yea I was thinking about that. but the ordeal to turn the fans around is quite extensive, so I will have to take a day off to get around to changing everything.
> But if it makes that much of a difference I will def try that!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> During the winter months everything was business as usual, I just did not factor in the warmer months when I assembled this computer (only a slight over sight, but my previous apartment did have central air...how i miss it).
> I do plan on switching back to the AP180 and making it an exhaust that should considerable improvement to the temps inside the case.
> I do have a server that I could off load my drives to, but that conflicts with my need to take this computer to work once a week. plus, I cant edit off a network host.


I think once you switch the fan around it should help out for sure. Especially with your case. Use the rear 120mm as an intake and the front 180mm as an exhaust. My antec 920 is the intake and the air coming in while bf3 gaming or even prime still isnt hot enough to worry about. I rather be about to get air out faster. Silverstone makes a nice little filter for the back or any generic one will work, since the front is an exhaust you might even consider taking out the front filter if you want too


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> During the winter months everything was business as usual, I just did not factor in the warmer months when I assembled this computer (only a slight over sight, but my previous apartment did have central air...how i miss it).
> I do plan on switching back to the AP180 and making it an exhaust that should considerable improvement to the temps inside the case.
> I do have a server that I could off load my drives to, but that conflicts with my need to take this computer to work once a week. plus, I cant edit off a network host.


I don't recommend reversing the airflow because it really wouldn't help THAT much. your primary heat producer is still the 590 and instead of feeding it "cooler" external air, you are feeding it warmer "dirty" air coming off your H80. it will improve the temp on your CPU (which really isn't your main problem) and make the GPU warmer (your bigger problem) it does help the HDD's alittle, since you are only dumping your CPU heat onto the drives instead of the GPU heat but given your ambient temp, you are not really going to solve that problem this way. what makes it worse is you would now be operating on a negative case pressure so you will start running into dust problems that you weren't before. for overall health of your system, I'd recommend you stay with the original airflow pattern but just switch out the phobya fans with 1300RPM fans. that should improve your situation some.

as i mentioned before, your PRIMARY problem are your mechanical HDD's. I would strongly recommend you look into an external 3 or 4 tb USB3 HDD and consolidate your data onto that and put your OS and frequently used programs onto a SSD. regardless of airflow pattern, the heat coming off your rad in combination with your unusually high ambient temp WILL cause HDD failure sooner rather then later. believe me. coming from someone who lost a RAID 5 array (damn IBM deathstars) due to heat







it's not worth the risk especially if you have "work" data stored on them. it's not that hard to transport a USB3 external drive. and depending on how much data you are talking about, you might be able to fit the important stuff right on your SSD.

the question you need to ask yourself is how much are those work data worth to you. because if you keep going the way you are now, those drives WILL die. 70C is WAAAAAY too hot for a mechanical HDD to operate in.


----------



## pebe

Hello,

I'm planing to build this system for my brother. I plan on using the 180 mm stock intake fan on the low setting.

CPU Intel i5 3570K
Heatsink Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler Rev.C
CPU-cooler Noctua NF-P12 120mm fan
Output fan Noctua NF-S12B ULN 120mm fan
GPU MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB PhysX CUDA Twin Frozr III
Mobo MSI Z77MA-G45
Case Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E
PSU Seasonic X-760 X-Series 80+ Gold 760W
RAM Corsair Vengeance - 16 GB - low profile - CL8
SSD (SRT) Corsair Force Series GT - Solid state drive - 60 GB
HDD Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 - 2 TB
Sound Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD / PCI Express

I have a couple of questions for you guys:

* Is it possible to use Megahalems with the HDD cage supplied with the TJ08?

* Would it be smart to buy a 92mm fan to blow air from the 180 mm intake fan to the GPU and PCIe sound card? E.g. Noctua NF-B9 92mm (1600 rpm). Look at the images below if you are uncertain what I mean:


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pebe*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you guys:
> * Is it possible to use Megahalems with the HDD cage supplied with the TJ08?
> * Would it be smart to buy a 92mm fan to blow air from the 180 mm intake fan to the GPU and PCIe sound card? E.g. Noctua NF-B9 92mm (1600 rpm). Look at the images below if you are uncertain what I mean:


not entirely sure why you'd want to keep the HDD cage if you are only putting a single mechanical drive into the system... you can put 2 or 3 SSD's and a mechanical HDD in the case w/o using the HDD cage... the HDD cage blocks airflow and is best removed unless you are building this machine to be a file server and need space for like 8 mechanical drives... (1 on the bottom, 4 in HDD cage, and 3 in the 5.25 bays.) with slight mod, to the bottom of the case, you can fit even more drives... anyway do you REALLY need the HDD cage?

as far as the 92mm fan... try the case out w/o it 1st... 680GTX isn't THAT hot of a card and the twin frozer is a decent design so there shouldn't be much need for additional cooling on top of the existing airflow from the ap181. if you are REALLY paranoid about it. wait for the asus directCU2 triple wide design and that would be more then plenty of cooling w/o additional fans.


----------



## pebe

Dear psyclum,

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply!

Where would you install the SSD then? On top of the HDD using duct tape?

In my case, I think a tri-slot GPU solution would be inefficient, mainly because I plan to install a sound card in the top PCIe slot. Thats why I would like an extra fan (slow running) fan installed close to the GPU/soundcard.

Best Regards,
Peter


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pebe*
> 
> Where would you install the SSD then? On top of the HDD using duct tape?


I can suggest here


or here


----------



## pebe

Dear BadDad62,

Great solutions to that problem! Where are the cables? And do you know how the SSD is mounted?

Do you - just as psyclum - think it's paranoid to install an extra 92 mm fan blowing air to the GPU? Silence is very important to me









Best,
Peter


----------



## aznofazns

Brand new build to replace parents' aging HP Pavilion with Athlon X2 3800+, 2GB DDR2, Geforce 6150SE, and... VISTA! Gotta say that I'm really glad I didn't go with the Lian Li V354. The TJ08-E is one of the best cases I've ever worked with. It makes cable management a breeze, looks great, has plenty of space to work with (once the HDD cage is removed) and is a good deal at just under $100. And I'm surprisingly not missing the full aluminum construction of Lian Li in this case, since the steel seems to be of great quality.







Specs:

Core i5 2550K at 4.2GHz 1.256v
2x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24-2T 1.5v
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/GEN3
Visiontek Radeon HD4870 512MB (reused from 2008 build)
Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Western Digital Scorpio Black 500GB 2.5" HDD
Corsair H60
Silverstone X-750 Gold
Silverstone FP58B 5.25" slot-loading bezel (both 2.5" drives are installed on the bottom mounts)
Lite-On DL-8A4SH slot-loading DVD burner
Silverstone TJ08-E








Windows 7 Professional x64

I did have some issues where POST reported USB overcurrent on startup, and found out that loosening the mobo tray standoff screws fixed it... at least for now. I bought the mobo open box from Newegg so hopefully it's not defective.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I can suggest here
> 
> or here


also under the mechanical HDD as shown here



as you can see, you can easily fit 3 or 4 SSD or 2.5" mechanical drives w/o using any type of "cage" and very slight mod. as far as 3.5" mechanical HDD, you can see the "floppy" bay can easily accept a HDD. other locations are across the bottom of the case, tho you'd need to drill some holes and remove the HSF holder to mount the drives themselves. the TJ08-E is very flexable and moddable if you really wanted to and it's really not designed to have that HDD cage









other modifications include rotating the HDD cage so the IO portion of the cage face the left side of the case (much like the orientation of the SSD i shown above) that takes alittle more more to mod but entirely possible. here is a pic of the mod


----------



## martianaphid

So are most people going with the AIO liquid coolers for this case? most of the recent images seem to show these :S

psyclum, I'm kind of surprised Silverstone didn't orient the drive cage side to side (as in your image above) That shows there is enough width and it prevent conflicts with 3.5" drives and RAM/HSFs. Don't suppose you have anymore info/links to how that mod was achieved?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pebe*
> 
> Dear BadDad62,
> Great solutions to that problem! Where are the cables? And do you know how the SSD is mounted?
> Do you - just as psyclum - think it's paranoid to install an extra 92 mm fan blowing air to the GPU? Silence is very important to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> Peter


the cables are generally routed through the back of the mobo tray. there is actually quite abit of room there.

as far as the 92mm fan. as fans get bigger, the efficiency of CFM per decibel improves. so adding another 92mm fan will definitely add to the acoustical signature of the system. i honestly do not think it would help temp wise since most people underestimate the amount of air the AP181 can push... being a smaller case, the amount of distance cool air has to travel before reaching hot components is significantly shorter so the resulting cooling effect is greater then you would have in a larger case. i'm not saying absolutely no to the 92mm fan idea, i'm just saying try it out 1st and see what kind of temps you are getting. if it's fairly frosty then there wouldn't be any reason to add more decibel's.

the only change i'd recommend if you have a spare 5.25 bay is a rheosmart6 fan controller. it can help in further controlling your noise level when you are just surfing the net or otherwise idle.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> So are most people going with the AIO liquid coolers for this case? most of the recent images seem to show these :S
> psyclum, I'm kind of surprised Silverstone didn't orient the drive cage side to side (as in your image above) That shows there is enough width and it prevent conflicts with 3.5" drives and RAM/HSFs. Don't suppose you have anymore info/links to how that mod was achieved?


i think that was a temp solution either through Velcro or double sided tape







the pic is from this thread but maybe 50 pages ago?







as for why silverstone didnt orient the drive cage like that... all i can say is the mod does block more airflow from the AP181 thereby starving the RAM/CPU cooler of "direct" airflow from the AP181.

as far as AIO cooler, they really have not been proven worth the effort IMO. a top of the line air cooler has been proven to be just as effective if not better then the AIO's even the H100 has a hard time beating out a quality cooler like NH-D14 if the case has good airflow design.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> . the TJ08-E is very flexable and moddable if you really wanted to and it's really not designed to have that HDD cage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other modifications include rotating the HDD cage so the IO portion of the cage face the left side of the case (much like the orientation of the SSD i shown above) that takes alittle more more to mod but entirely possible. here is a pic of the mod


thats easy to do but i've changed it a little and am not using the bottom single hdd bay and putting the 4 drive bay straight on the floor for some more room for things.









i'm using VELCRO to secure and absorb some vibrations









Still a working on it working out some cabling as we speak


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Love this case, I don't have it but I'm thinking of buying it soon. I have yet to "build" a computer and bought a CM 690 II a few months back awaiting ivy bridge to be released. Now I love that case but, the small form factor of the TJ08-E somehow attracted me to it. I haven't bought a motherboard or CPU yet but now I'm thinking of just going the MATX route and purchasing one for this specific case. I have a few questions though.

How would the CM 212+ with Gentle Typhoon Push/Pull be in this case?
I Haven't bought a motherboard as of now. Are the 100-150$ z77 MATX boards okay in this price range?
Back to cooling, during the summer this case will be getting a lot of use. How are summer temps?

Lastly thank you for such a great thread fell in love with this case after seeing all the pictures.
And sorry for anything stupid I might have said.


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i think that was a temp solution either through Velcro or double sided tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pic is from this thread but maybe 50 pages ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for why silverstone didnt orient the drive cage like that... all i can say is the mod does block more airflow from the AP181 thereby starving the RAM/CPU cooler of "direct" airflow from the AP181.
> as far as AIO cooler, they really have not been proven worth the effort IMO. a top of the line air cooler has been proven to be just as effective if not better then the AIO's even the H100 has a hard time beating out a quality cooler like NH-D14 if the case has good airflow design.


Yeah, from what I've read you need to spend a fair bit more to get comparable performance from an AIO compared to a traditional HSF - the trade-off is obvioulsy space to move inside the case! I've seen the little 'review' of the Noctua and Silver Arrow in this thread and obviously they work great but I'm a little concerned by clearance - mainly to the first PCIe slot - apologies if this is a dumb question but I don't suppose you know if the distance from the socket is constant across various boards i.e. is the 3-4mm clearance to the GPU he got with the Silver Arrow something that I would also get with my motherboard (Asus P8z77-M Pro).

psyclum, the Noctua is a bit out of my price range (£60-70) I was considering stretching to the Silver Arrow (also seems to be a bit quieter than the Noctua) which is about £50 but only if I can be assured it will fit my motherboard-GPU. Another option is the TRUE spirit, you appear to be a bit of a veteran of this thread so I don't suppose you remember seeing anything mentioning whether or not it fits - no worries if you haven't







(I did do a quick search but nothing popped up). If I can't get either of those I will downgrade a bit to something like the Hyper 212 Evo, BeQuiet Shadow Rock or Gelid Tranquillo.

ANDMYGUN, I've been looking a lot at coolers for this case and the CM 212 would work but I would recommend the Evo version. From what I have read it performs better and the fan is quieter, which might mean you can get away with the stock fan (at least at first). Also a second fan (push/pull) might only get 2-3 degrees (the heatsink itself is fairly narrow so one fan serves it pretty well) extra so you might want to test out 1 fan to start with and add another later if you feel temps are too high. GL with the build


----------



## ANDMYGUN

AHH. Already bought the CM 212+ Though I already have the Gentle Typhoons so if I didn't Push/Pull I'd be using the GT's as a paper weight. haha. I'd really like as much air circulation there can be in the case. Hell if I could fit all 4 GT's in it that would be awesome. so where I'm standing the Push/Pull looks the best. Any word on the motherboard part?


----------



## martianaphid

Ok I see well then push/pull makes sense if you have the resources already







As for the motherboard I'm also waiting on Ivy Bridge but I'm fairly set on Asus P8z77-M Pro, even if IB turns out a bit disappointing and I get a SB I think the extra features on the Z77 mean it makes sense to get that. At least here in the UK the Z68 and Z77 are almost the same price wise (for mATX boards) but the Z77 have a few more newer features (PCIe 3.0/USB3 from the PCH/Lucid MVP) which made the decision for me.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> psyclum, the Noctua is a bit out of my price range (£60-70) I was considering stretching to the Silver Arrow (also seems to be a bit quieter than the Noctua) which is about £50 but only if I can be assured it will fit my motherboard-GPU. Another option is the TRUE spirit, you appear to be a bit of a veteran of this thread so I don't suppose you remember seeing anything mentioning whether or not it fits - no worries if you haven't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did do a quick search but nothing popped up). If I can't get either of those I will downgrade a bit to something like the Hyper 212 Evo, BeQuiet Shadow Rock or Gelid Tranquillo.


ANY of the top rated HSF should perform within 1 or 2 C of each other. so if you can get SA at a cheaper price, by all means get the SA







at that level of performance, it really comes down to personal preference. there is no practical difference in their ability to cool down the CPU. IMO the difference between noctua and silver arrow? different colored fans







really, at that level of performance, the TIM you use and your skill in applying the TIM will make more of a difference









as far as location of the socket, not all mobo place their sockets in the same location. however, there are really only a few mobo's that are ever in discussion in OCN







OCN members tend to lean towards some of the highest performing equipment on the market, meaning half of the time they are talking about asus RoG boards and the clearance / distance offered by high performance boards like that







"generally speaking" each manufacture stick with one design, so if an ASRock board fits, then chances are all ASRock boards will fit. etc...

PS since you are in Europe, see if you can get your hands on a nice thermaltake HR02 macho. the HR02 is the heatsink that TJ08-E was designed around (the macho version is simply a cheaper version but includes a fan. whereas the HR02 was designed as a passive unit) in fact, when the TJ08-E was debuted at computex 2011, their demo unit sported an HR02 to show off the case's ability to accept large tower heatsinks. here is the vid on it. TJ08-E starts at around 9:15 into the vid.




in the vid, you can see how close the HR02 is to the rear exhaust area. if you put an rear exhaust fan, it would function more or less like a pull fan. while the stock fan provided by the HR02 macho would function much like a push fan so you have a push/pull on a heatsink that was essentially designed to function well even as a passive unit


----------



## martianaphid

OK so I checked the images from pg. 12 of the thread and the guy is using a GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 (quite a mouthful), I got the manual for this board and for the Gene V and the P8Z77-M Pro and SSed all the board layout diagrams. As far as I can tell the position of the socket on the two Asus boards is pretty much the same and assuming the diagrams are accurate the Gigabyte socket is 2mm further from the GPU and 5mm further from the RAM slots - now that's assuming the diagrams are accurate, I'd guess they are close but not exact - I think lightsout is getting the SA this week, not sure which board he's getting but would love to see the pics of it installed.

I've had the RoG boards before but for this build I decided to scale it back a bit and save some cash for elsewhere in the build but I know what you mean most of the people here are pretty serious and whilst I consider myself an enthusiast I have this annoying constraint of a budget







As far as I can see the Gene V and M Pro are quite close though, the Gene obviously has the extra features and power phases to support its price though.

Looking at the vid the HR-02 is huge :0 it looks so close to the GPU, that's my main worry with these huge coolers? is that not a concern for shorting or am I getting worried over nothing? I'll have a look if its available here though as according to the specs its 140mm wide whereas the SA is 147mm so on paper it should have more clearance!

Anyway thanks for the help psyclum +REP


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> OK so I checked the images from pg. 12 of the thread and the guy is using a GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 (quite a mouthful), I got the manual for this board and for the Gene V and the P8Z77-M Pro and SSed all the board layout diagrams. As far as I can tell the position of the socket on the two Asus boards is pretty much the same and assuming the diagrams are accurate the Gigabyte socket is 2mm further from the GPU and 5mm further from the RAM slots - now that's assuming the diagrams are accurate, I'd guess they are close but not exact - I think lightsout is getting the SA this week, not sure which board he's getting but would love to see the pics of it installed.
> 
> I've had the RoG boards before but for this build I decided to scale it back a bit and save some cash for elsewhere in the build but I know what you mean most of the people here are pretty serious and whilst I consider myself an enthusiast I have this annoying constraint of a budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can see the Gene V and M Pro are quite close though, the Gene obviously has the extra features and power phases to support its price though.
> 
> Looking at the vid the HR-02 is huge :0 it looks so close to the GPU, that's my main worry with these huge coolers? is that not a concern for shorting or am I getting worried over nothing? I'll have a look if its available here though as according to the specs its 140mm wide whereas the SA is 147mm so on paper it should have more clearance!
> 
> Anyway thanks for the help psyclum +REP


I have the asus maximus Gene-z. The SA should be here today hopefully I can get it installed.

There is pics in this club with the SA installed.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/110#post_14373577


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Looking at the vid the HR-02 is huge :0 it looks so close to the GPU, that's my main worry with these huge coolers? is that not a concern for shorting or am I getting worried over nothing? I'll have a look if its available here though as according to the specs its 140mm wide whereas the SA is 147mm so on paper it should have more clearance!
> Anyway thanks for the help psyclum +REP


what?!??! that HR02 has like 3 millimeter clearance







plenty of room.







you'd be surprised how small the clearances are when you build an ITX box







anyway, if it bothers you that much, put some electrical tape on that side of the HSF so even if they do touch, it wont harm anything.







as i mentioned, it's the demo unit that silverstone used to debut the TJ08-E case at computex. it's where you KNOW there are tons of very discriminating eyes and fingers looking at / touch the product... they can't really afford to have a demo unit fail inspection at a big show like computex







BTW, if you look close enough, the mobo they used in the video is in fact a gene-Z (red and black memory slots in mATX = gene-Z)

besides if you are worried about the HR02, then you definitely need to worry about the silver arrow













as you can see, the silver arrow is 7mm wider then the HR02 so that means 3.5mm closer to the GPU if you are installing it on the same mobo


----------



## zelly

Front panel connectors are my biggest fear and I have always left them unplugged. Is this correct connected? If yes, what holes have you used for cable manegement? I havent tightend the cables yet because I have alot more to install


----------



## martianaphid

@ lightsout, yeah that was the post I have been using as reference, my main concern though was "what if the sockets is closer on my board" but maybe I'm just cursed with over thinking things







Hope things go smoothly when your SA arrives, and please do let us know how it goes, I for one would be interested









@psyclum, thanks for the reassurance, yeah that makes sense, plenty of scrutinising eyes at computex. This will be my first mATX build, I'm used to fairly 'spacious' cases so I'm not familiar with these small margins - strangely enough the efficiency of how the stuff fits in there is one of the reasons I'm opting for this case!

@zelly, why are you afraid of connecting the FP connector? The Asus boards come with a Q-connector into which you put all the small case connectors HDD_LED, PWR, etc then just plug the Q-connector to the Asus - there shouldn't be any problems, or are you asking if you should not connect it until later once you've cable managed? EDIT: nm I can see that you have used the Q-connector.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @ lightsout, yeah that was the post I have been using as reference, my main concern though was "what if the sockets is closer on my board" but maybe I'm just cursed with over thinking things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope things go smoothly when your SA arrives, and please do let us know how it goes, I for one would be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @psyclum, thanks for the reassurance, yeah that makes sense, plenty of scrutinising eyes at computex. This will be my first mATX build, I'm used to fairly 'spacious' cases so I'm not familiar with these small margins - strangely enough the efficiency of how the stuff fits in there is one of the reasons I'm opting for this case!
> @zelly, why are you afraid of connecting the FP connector? The Asus boards come with a Q-connector into which you put all the small case connectors HDD_LED, PWR, etc then just plug the Q-connector to the Asus - there shouldn't be any problems, or are you asking if you should not connect it until later once you've cable managed? EDIT: nm I can see that you have used the Q-connector.


Yes I have, maybe a bad pic. I just hate connecting them, because all the time they did not work lol. So never bothered, but think I got it right now so I can finally use the frontpanel and not just plug everything on the back lol I have all parts exept my modular PSU which will be coming in 2-3 days. Can I still install the other parts or should I wait until my psu arrives?


----------



## martianaphid

Zelly, the front panel is a very useful thing to have working







what did you do to turn your machine on?!

As for Connecting stuff up, it's personal choice. If it's fully modular then it should be a doddle to hook the cables up after and even if not I think it will be easier to put the psu in near to end and just pull the cables through whichever holes work out best. One thing I would leave until last is the optical drive as it will give you more room to manouver your PSU in and get the cables working neatly, then just slot it in last.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Zelly, the front panel is a very useful thing to have working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you do to turn your machine on?!


front panel power buttons are so overrated









http://soundgraph.com/vfd-feature-en/


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Zelly, the front panel is a very useful thing to have working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did you do to turn your machine on?!
> As for Connecting stuff up, it's personal choice. If it's fully modular then it should be a doddle to hook the cables up after and even if not I think it will be easier to put the psu in near to end and just pull the cables through whichever holes work out best. One thing I would leave until last is the optical drive as it will give you more room to manouver your PSU in and get the cables working neatly, then just slot it in last.


Okay thanks, will continue building then. I've just used the start button on the motherboards when I havent used the frontpanel connectors Do you know what slot I should use for my gtx 480?


----------



## MORE SPEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Okay thanks, will continue building then. I've just used the start button on the motherboards when I havent used the frontpanel connectors Do you know what slot I should use for my gtx 480?


The one closest to the CPU as this is a x16 slot plus should get more airflow from the front fan and have more space between it and the power supply.


----------



## lightsout

What a nightmare so I received the Silver Arrow SB-E and not the regular one. It still works on 1155 but its a little different than what I ordered.

So I tried to install it anyways because it looked like it would fit. It totally covers up the x16 slot. So I had to move down my gpu so now its running at x8. I had a heel of a time installing the fans OMG!!!! Main reason probably because I did it inside the case. Also first time using a cooler with fan clips. Maybe I'm ******ed but I wanted to break the damn things.

So I submitted a return but it wasn't fulfilled by amazon so I have to deal with some third party. Hopefully they are cool and pay for shipping.


----------



## K4IKEN

So I've decided to go ahead and use this case for my next build.. At first I was worried about temps then I thought about it, this is going to be my first mATX build with a Sapphire 7870 and a slightly OC'd 3550K/2500K, one huge 180mm fan will be able to handle that with ease.

I'm really looking forward to this build, now I just have to wait until I graduate basic training in August.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What a nightmare so I received the Silver Arrow SB-E and not the regular one. It still works on 1155 but its a little different than what I ordered.
> So I tried to install it anyways because it looked like it would fit. It totally covers up the x16 slot. So I had to move down my gpu so now its running at x8. I had a heel of a time installing the fans OMG!!!! Main reason probably because I did it inside the case. Also first time using a cooler with fan clips. Maybe I'm ******ed but I wanted to break the damn things.
> So I submitted a return but it wasn't fulfilled by amazon so I have to deal with some third party. Hopefully they are cool and pay for shipping.


i thought you were using a gene-Z? are you positive the 2nd pcie isn't also a x16? i was under the impression that the 2nd slot doesn't drop down to x8 till both pcie slots are populated?


----------



## lightsout

No its not. And I am using the gene z. Well thats what GPUz is telling me. I'm pretty sure its normal that you need to put the card in the top slot to get x16. And of course with two they are both at 8.


----------



## psyclum

hum... sorry to hear that. i guess i was thinking about the rampage extreme board







looks like you've become a victim of bleeding edge technology :/ now we know the SB-E is a great heatsink, but just not for the gene-Z


----------



## MaxFTW

Ohai

I feel coz of the wait for ivy that i have upgraded everything







Especially with that spider crawling into my monitor and destroying it









Hopefully i can get my stuff on Wednesday :/ Plus i really want to post a pic of something i found out about the case, but it will have to wait till i built it :3


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What a nightmare so I received the Silver Arrow SB-E and not the regular one. It still works on 1155 but its a little different than what I ordered.
> So I tried to install it anyways because it looked like it would fit. It totally covers up the x16 slot. So I had to move down my gpu so now its running at x8. I had a heel of a time installing the fans OMG!!!! Main reason probably because I did it inside the case. Also first time using a cooler with fan clips. Maybe I'm ******ed but I wanted to break the damn things.
> So I submitted a return but it wasn't fulfilled by amazon so I have to deal with some third party. Hopefully they are cool and pay for shipping.


Bummer man, sorry to hear that







What will you be using instead? I think the HR-02 is also going to be too close to the GPU from what I have read, the next smallest Thermalright is the Venomous X but I can only find it in the silent version which apparently is super quiet but the fans don't really push enough air :S


----------



## MORE SPEED

Will an NH-D14 fit next to a GTX 580 with backplate? This is on a Maximus V Gene, which I believe has the same layout as the Maximus IV Gene-Z.


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> Will an NH-D14 fit next to a GTX 580 with backplate? This is on a Maximus V Gene, which I believe has the same layout as the Maximus IV Gene-Z.


MORE SPEED, check this post (from pg 10 of this thread) http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/110#post_14373577

Slagcoin tries both the Noctua and the Silver Arrow. Whilst the Silver Arrow heatsink is wider and thus closer to the GPU the Noctua has fan clips that extend beyond the heatsink and in his use with the Gigabyte Z68 board he actually had to bend the clips in to make it fit. From what I have looked at and from the experience of lightsout just a few posts back I believe that the socket is 2-3mm closer to the PCIe slot on the Asus boards compared to their Gigabyte counterparts. I would say it was going to be extremely tight if not impossible with the GeneV unfortunately :S


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> Will an NH-D14 fit next to a GTX 580 with backplate? This is on a Maximus V Gene, which I believe has the same layout as the Maximus IV Gene-Z.




Mine is pretty tight without a back plate


----------



## lightsout

It fits! Backplate should help it from shorting out. Thats why I got mine. Looks like you stuck something in between?

After the issues I had with the SB-E. Now the seller wants me to pay return shipping and 15% restocking fee.

Its just such a tight fit with these big coolers in this case. If you want to do something like take out some ram its a big ordeal. Really considering the H70 but I wanted maximum cooling performance!


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It fits! Backplate should help it from shorting out. Thats why I got mine. Looks like you stuck something in between?
> After the issues I had with the SB-E. Now the seller wants me to pay return shipping and 15% restocking fee.
> Its just such a tight fit with these big coolers in this case. If you want to do something like take out some ram its a big ordeal. Really considering the H70 but I wanted maximum cooling performance!


Sorry to hear about the continued troubles with that seller.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It fits! Backplate should help it from shorting out. Thats why I got mine. Looks like you stuck something in between?
> After the issues I had with the SB-E. Now the seller wants me to pay return shipping and 15% restocking fee.
> Its just such a tight fit with these big coolers in this case. If you want to do something like take out some ram its a big ordeal. Really considering the H70 but I wanted maximum cooling performance!


Haha ya, its just a folded piece of paper. A back plate would look sharp! Ive been thinking about getting one.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> So are most people going with the AIO liquid coolers for this case? most of the recent images seem to show these :S
> psyclum, I'm kind of surprised Silverstone didn't orient the drive cage side to side (as in your image above) That shows there is enough width and it prevent conflicts with 3.5" drives and RAM/HSFs. Don't suppose you have anymore info/links to how that mod was achieved?


Im happy with the performance of my antec kuhler 920, it has a resivour added when I was running two 120mm radiators on my atx case but finding one does ok with my 2500k @1.408v. I might add the second radiator again when I get bored but I think the weakest link with all of these coolers (also have an h70) is the cpu block isnt as efficient as a full custom setup. The best part of these coolers to me is no ram clearance issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> So I've decided to go ahead and use this case for my next build.. At first I was worried about temps then I thought about it, this is going to be my first mATX build with a Sapphire 7870 and a slightly OC'd 3550K/2500K, one huge 180mm fan will be able to handle that with ease.
> I'm really looking forward to this build, now I just have to wait until I graduate basic training in August.


Yeah dude you'll be fine, Im pushing 4.8ghz and a gtx570 pushing air into the case and no problems. You will do even better since your slight oc is probably going to be around 4.0-4.5ghz and lower voltage than my 1.408v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No its not. And I am using the gene z. Well thats what GPUz is telling me. I'm pretty sure its normal that you need to put the card in the top slot to get x16. And of course with two they are both at 8.


Gonna look in the bios and confirm you can set the other slot to x16 speed. swear you can and now Im curious too lol


----------



## Tisca

I'm thinking about this case for my Ivy build and have some questions about space.

Are there *any coolers that DON'T fit* with HDD cage and closest PCI-E slot populated?
The *HR-02* was recently mentioned. Is that 3mm clearance with the 140mm fan that's included [MACHO version] with the cooler? I'm looking for some good value cooler and perhaps not that top cooler with twice the price and only a few degrees better. I don't really trust those contained water cooling solutions. I doubt the built in pumps last very long.
How much airflow does a filled hdd cage block? Too much for a nice overclock?

Preliminary plan is to go with 3770k + Gene V

Anyone keeping track of suitable coolers or does it depend on the motherboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> what?!??! that *HR02* has like 3 millimeter clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be surprised how small the clearances are when you build an ITX box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, if it bothers you that much, put some electrical tape on that side of the HSF so even if they do touch, it wont harm anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i mentioned, it's the demo unit that silverstone used to debut the TJ08-E case at computex. it's where you KNOW there are tons of very discriminating eyes and fingers looking at / touch the product... they can't really afford to have a demo unit fail inspection at a big show like computex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if you look close enough, the mobo they used in the video is in fact a gene-Z (red and black memory slots in mATX = gene-Z)
> besides if you are worried about the HR02, then you definitely need to worry about the silver arrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2226303/width/576/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2226304/width/550/height/500
> as you can see, the silver arrow is 7mm wider then the HR02 so that means 3.5mm closer to the GPU if you are installing it on the same mobo


EDIT: looking at this post : http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/110#post_14373577 I realize how much room the hdd cage actually takes with drives installed.


----------



## pebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pebe*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm planing to build this system for my brother. I plan on using the 180 mm stock intake fan on the low setting.
> CPU Intel i5 3570K
> Heatsink Prolimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler Rev.C
> CPU-cooler Noctua NF-P12 120mm fan
> Output fan Noctua NF-S12B ULN 120mm fan
> GPU MSI GeForce GTX 680 2GB PhysX CUDA Twin Frozr III
> Mobo MSI Z77MA-G45
> Case Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E
> PSU Seasonic X-760 X-Series 80+ Gold 760W
> RAM Corsair Vengeance - 16 GB - low profile - CL8
> SSD (SRT) Corsair Force Series GT - Solid state drive - 60 GB
> HDD Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 - 2 TB
> Sound Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD / PCI Express


Dear everyone,

I have read some posts recommending reference GPUs over coolers such as the Twin Frozr III. The argument is that the reference cooler blows hot air out of the cabinet instead of throwing it around in the case.

Is it true that a reference cooler is better than the twin frozr III for the TJ08-e?

I have no ambitions about OC - I just want a quiet and cool performing computer.

Best,
Peter


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> It fits! Backplate should help it from shorting out. Thats why I got mine. Looks like you stuck something in between?
> After the issues I had with the SB-E. Now the seller wants me to pay return shipping and 15% restocking fee.
> Its just such a tight fit with these big coolers in this case. If you want to do something like take out some ram its a big ordeal. Really considering the H70 but I wanted maximum cooling performance!


Don't know about you lightsout but I wouldn't want to give them a 15% profit on it, I'd rather sell it to someone in the community who could use it

@66racer, how do you mod it for 2 rads, do you just cut the tubing off and make your own loop (I'm a WC n00b btw!)

@Tisca, I've been doing a lot of research on the cooler clearance issue, because as you know this case requires mATX boards and whereas on ATX boards the top slot is often something like a PCIe x1 (so never had any clearance issues there) the top slot on mATX boards it's usually the PCIe x16 slot. It seems to be motherboard based (I'm getting my mobo first to take accurate measurements) but for instance in the post you linked to, which I also referred to, he used a Gigabyte and was just able to clear the GPU but if you read a few posts back lightsout unfortunately wasn't able to fit his GPU in the top slot with the Silver Arrow. Generally any cooler 120mm wide or less shouldn't be an issue but once you get into the realm of 135mm+ I would be cautious that, based on motherboard variation, the cooler might not fit.

@pebe, it's usually considered that if you have a big case with good airflow then your GPU will benefit from one of the open-sided aftermarket coolers, but for smaller cases with less airflow then a card with a full shroud helps to draw the hot air out of the case rather than recirculating it inside. On the other hand the aftermarket coolers are usually much quieter and they will handle the heat fairly well - the one concern is your other components. Now because of the unique orientation adopted on the TJ08e the CPU should not be affected (warm air rises







) so only the PSU should be in the path of any excess GPU heat - in this case I would recommend if you are concerned then orient the PSU with its fan intake at the top of the case so it is not drawing in a lot of hot GPU air. This should mean you can have the benefits of an aftermarket cooler and it shouldn't negatively effect your other components. That's just my opinion, I'm happy to hear what others have to say on the matter.


----------



## pebe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @pebe, it's usually considered that if you have a big case with good airflow then your GPU will benefit from one of the open-sided aftermarket coolers, but for smaller cases with less airflow then a card with a full shroud helps to draw the hot air out of the case rather than recirculating it inside. On the other hand the aftermarket coolers are usually much quieter and they will handle the heat fairly well - the one concern is your other components. Now because of the unique orientation adopted on the TJ08e the CPU should not be affected (warm air rises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so only the PSU should be in the path of any excess GPU heat - in this case I would recommend if you are concerned then orient the PSU with its fan intake at the top of the case so it is not drawing in a lot of hot GPU air. This should mean you can have the benefits of an aftermarket cooler and it shouldn't negatively effect your other components. That's just my opinion, I'm happy to hear what others have to say on the matter.


Thanks a lot for your reply!

As far as I understand, all PSUs exhaust through the backplate (where the AC-plug is), right? So my Corsair AX750 will suck in air from hole at the top of the case and blow it out the back?

In conclusion, you recommend the twin frozr III gpu over a reference cooler if my main concern is noise?

Best regards,
Peter


----------



## martianaphid

That's correct (will be getting the AX750 myself - how's it working for you?) you will effectively isolate the PSUs airflow so it drawns in cool air from outside and expels its hot air straight out the back - a lot of cases do this now but with the vent at the bottom of the case and bottom-mounted PSUs which I feel is more likely so suck up mess/dust if the case is on the floor, even with fan filters.

I can't say outright that the Twin Frozr III will be better than the reference cooler (I know the 680 is supposed to have a quieter fan than the 7970s reference - at least with the standard fan profiles) but I would say with a reasonable amount of certainty that the Twin Frozr will be quieter and cooler, that's the reasoning behind its design and why it commands a slightly higher price - as always I'd recommend checking some reviews just to confirm it.

Good luck.


----------



## pebe

Thanks again for your response.

I don't own an AX750 yet - I just plan to buy it. That's why I am not 100 % certain that it blows out hot air of the backplate (by the AC-plug).

Best,
Peter


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @Tisca, I've been doing a lot of research on the cooler clearance issue, because as you know this case requires mATX boards and whereas on ATX boards the top slot is often something like a PCIe x1 (so never had any clearance issues there) the top slot on mATX boards it's usually the PCIe x16 slot. It seems to be motherboard based (I'm getting my mobo first to take accurate measurements) but for instance in the post you linked to, which I also referred to, he used a Gigabyte and was just able to clear the GPU but if you read a few posts back lightsout unfortunately wasn't able to fit his GPU in the top slot with the Silver Arrow. Generally any cooler 120mm wide or less shouldn't be an issue but once you get into the realm of 135mm+ I would be cautious that, based on motherboard variation, the cooler might not fit.


Thx! I never realized the 16x slot was closer on mATX boards. I thought why not go mATX since I won't need room for more than one graphics card and if I ever go multiple I can surely afford a new mobo if I can afford all that gpu goodness. Criteria for choosing was 'Asus + red details' and that's why V Gene







. It's a great board and I don't need ATX so I'll continue looking for coolers. Think I'll skip the TJ08 for now and go with ATX size case instead.


----------



## lightsout

Just to be clear I had the silver arrow SB-E. The new version. The regular may fit. I will never know as I am returning it and getting the Antec 920. It's just a lot easier to deal with in this case.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @66racer, how do you mod it for 2 rads, do you just cut the tubing off and make your own loop (I'm a WC n00b btw!)


Yup thats right. Technically you can add a 240mm to make an h100, or for a case the size of the tj08-e either the 180/200mm radiator or two 120mm radiators, its up to you. I have thought about going with a 180mm radiator up front but I already have another 120mm to put in the loop. Honestly a single 120mm does fine though. Adding another radiator helps but even then THE HOTTEST my 2500k at 4.8ghz/1.408v gets on bf3 64player is around 56C in 74F ambient. When I had 80F ambient temps got into the 65-68C range when gaming.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @66racer, how do you mod it for 2 rads, do you just cut the tubing off and make your own loop (I'm a WC n00b btw!)
> 
> 
> 
> Yup thats right. Technically you can add a 240mm to make an h100, or for a case the size of the tj08-e either the 180/200mm radiator or two 120mm radiators, its up to you. I have thought about going with a 180mm radiator up front but I already have another 120mm to put in the loop. Honestly a single 120mm does fine though. Adding another radiator helps but even then THE HOTTEST my 2500k at 4.8ghz/1.408v gets on bf3 64player is around 56C in 74F ambient. When I had 80F ambient temps got into the 65-68C range when gaming.
Click to expand...

So whats your max prime temp? Like realtemp peak after an extended run? Just trying to figure out what I should be expecting.

So also do you think push pull really makes a difference? The 920 I got only comes with one fan. In my testing p/p never seemed to help a whole lot. I have a good fan I want to use on it. Actually I have a bunch but no matching ones. At least none that are quiet. I will probably run miss matched fans though. Done it before without issue.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> So whats your max prime temp? Like realtemp peak after an extended run? Just trying to figure out what I should be expecting.
> So also do you think push pull really makes a difference? The 920 I got only comes with one fan. In my testing p/p never seemed to help a whole lot. I have a good fan I want to use on it. Actually I have a bunch but no matching ones. At least none that are quiet. I will probably run miss matched fans though. Done it before without issue.


Man I dont remember what ambient was here but I think it was probably 72-74F and max was 70C on the hottest core after a 2hr run on prime earlier this month with the tj08-e.



EDIT----
Another point I cant remember but I think this was with standard air flow, meaning front as intake. I might run it again just to be sure since now the front is exhaust. It makes a difference though. I have before and after temps with bf3 gaming. CPU temps went from 63c to 56c from the radiator being the intake


----------



## lightsout

Dang those are excellent temps. I'm honestly expecting over 70. But would be way stoked if I could get under it. I wonder how much the added res helps.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang those are excellent temps. I'm honestly expecting over 70. But would be way stoked if I could get under it. I wonder how much the added res helps.


Thanks dude. I really cant wait to see what you get with a 2600k on it though, hope similar results. I would also run a p/p setup, I wouldnt worry about the fans so long as speeds are close. Might get some fan blade pitch noises if one is over powering the other but gotta try to find out.

I dont think the resivour is big enough to make a big difference but its also right next to my gpu so it doesnt really get to cool off that way either but temps are good so Im keeping it there since I like the location. The first 30mins the resivour might make a difference though. What I originally noticed when I added the resivour back on my 1100T was that it allowed the cpu to stay a little cooler in the beginning but it eventually got to normal temps in comparrison to the stock unit. It helped a bit on normal use but gaming sessions around 1hr or stress testing and it doesnt make a difference, just slows the time max temp is reached. If I had a lot more fluid then it would be even better. I really wanted a drive bay resivour for the tj08-e but didnt want to give up a bay slot for that. I might add a cylinder resivour in the future though.

I will eventually put the other radiator back in, just need a day Im bored. I also still want more "data" on how it performs with one radiator vs both as well in the tj08.

edit:
Wait Im not sure how the antec onboard logic would deal with mismatched fans though. If you want the software control which is one of the best things about the 920 you might need matching fans. That said my fans arent stock, they are the CM excaliber units, not really cheap but much more quiet than the stock ones and performance is *close to* or equal to the loud stock ones. What I like it that with the ones I have I can dial my custom settings to run around 40% and still be pretty quiet.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Received new mats today,

1000GB 64MB SATA600 7200rpm WD1002FAEX 1TB Western Digital Caviar Black
120GB 555MB/s 515MB/s Corsair Force GT Series SSD Sata3 6G 2.5Inch 85000 IOPS Sandforce SF2281 CS...
LIAN LI CR-25B Black Brushed Aluminium Card Reader for LIan Li Cases
CORSAIR Vengeance 1500 Dolby 7.1 USB Gaming Headset - CA-9011112-WW

EVGA Superclocked GFX 680's are still in backorder BAH !!!
Corsair K90 keyboard also in backorder BAH !!!
CPU will be for Sunday, Computer shop will open for 3 hour... I hope I can have my i7 3770k









Al the rest is mounted in case...


----------



## zelly

I have one ssd, one 500gb hdd, one 2TB hdd and one laptop 2,5" hdd. Which way should I mount these for best airflow? How is the airflow for the 180mm affected if I have the cage filled with storage?


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just to be clear I had the silver arrow SB-E. The new version. The regular may fit. I will never know as I am returning it and getting the Antec 920. It's just a lot easier to deal with in this case.


My mistake I figured the HS was the same just they added a SB-E mounting kit, I've actually checked now and notice the HS is actually a different design - according to the specs it's 3mm taller and 7mm wider (the depth is actually 17mm less though) I think you mentioned it completely covered the PCIe slot so 7/2 = 3.5mm, means the regular Silver Arrow would have been 3.5mm less towards the GPU - do you think that would have cleared, my guess is it probably still would have caused problems so your choice of Antec 920 is probably going to save you a lot of headaches. Hope it works out much better this time









66racer, thanks for the info, though if I do get an AIO water cooler I would be too afraid to start cutting it up ;S

GrimReaperhdi, you've got the making of a really nice system there, looking forward to some slick photos of the completed article!

zelly, I can't say excatly how the airflow will be effected by HDD in the cage as I don't yet have the case myself but obviously it will restrict airflow to some degree - I don't think it would be a huge worry plus you really want to be mounting at least your 3.5" drives in the cage to get the cooling benefit of the 180mm fan. The SSD can go practically anywhere as cooling it isn't as vital as with your mechanical drives - if you look back over the last 10 or so pages there are some pretty interesting mounting spots people have used (on the side of the 5.25" slots, back of the motherboard, to name just a couple). I think I would personally stick the SSD in an unconvential spot, put the 2.5" laptop drive at the designated mounting spot at the bottom of the case and then put the 2x3.5" drives top and bottom of the drive cage so they have adequate cooling and there is a decent gap between to let air through to the CPU. There are of course other options such as getting convertors and bays to fit 2.5"/3.5" drives in the 5.25" slots at the top of the case but you might want to look for ones with integrated fans if you want to provide some cooling to your HDDs.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> My mistake I figured the HS was the same just they added a SB-E mounting kit, I've actually checked now and notice the HS is actually a different design - according to the specs it's 3mm taller and 7mm wider (the depth is actually 17mm less though) I think you mentioned it completely covered the PCIe slot so 7/2 = 3.5mm, means the regular Silver Arrow would have been 3.5mm less towards the GPU - do you think that would have cleared, my guess is it probably still would have caused problems so your choice of Antec 920 is probably going to save you a lot of headaches. Hope it works out much better this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66racer, thanks for the info, though if I do get an AIO water cooler I would be too afraid to start cutting it up ;S
> GrimReaperhdi, you've got the making of a really nice system there, looking forward to some slick photos of the completed article!
> zelly, I can't say excatly how the airflow will be effected by HDD in the cage as I don't yet have the case myself but obviously it will restrict airflow to some degree - I don't think it would be a huge worry plus you really want to be mounting at least your 3.5" drives in the cage to get the cooling benefit of the 180mm fan. The SSD can go practically anywhere as cooling it isn't as vital as with your mechanical drives - if you look back over the last 10 or so pages there are some pretty interesting mounting spots people have used (on the side of the 5.25" slots, back of the motherboard, to name just a couple). I think I would personally stick the SSD in an unconvential spot, put the 2.5" laptop drive at the designated mounting spot at the bottom of the case and then put the 2x3.5" drives top and bottom of the drive cage so they have adequate cooling and there is a decent gap between to let air through to the CPU. There are of course other options such as getting convertors and bays to fit 2.5"/3.5" drives in the 5.25" slots at the top of the case but you might want to look for ones with integrated fans if you want to provide some cooling to your HDDs.


Yeah thanks, I think the gap in the middle of the cage is a good idea. I've not used the laptop drive yet, but hope it doesnt make much noise. If it do, I dont need it. I will in a later stage add a converter for the 5,25" to add one hdd there for sure


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Dang those are excellent temps. I'm honestly expecting over 70. But would be way stoked if I could get under it. I wonder how much the added res helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dude. I really cant wait to see what you get with a 2600k on it though, hope similar results. I would also run a p/p setup, I wouldnt worry about the fans so long as speeds are close. Might get some fan blade pitch noises if one is over powering the other but gotta try to find out.
> 
> I dont think the resivour is big enough to make a big difference but its also right next to my gpu so it doesnt really get to cool off that way either but temps are good so Im keeping it there since I like the location. The first 30mins the resivour might make a difference though. What I originally noticed when I added the resivour back on my 1100T was that it allowed the cpu to stay a little cooler in the beginning but it eventually got to normal temps in comparrison to the stock unit. It helped a bit on normal use but gaming sessions around 1hr or stress testing and it doesnt make a difference, just slows the time max temp is reached. If I had a lot more fluid then it would be even better. I really wanted a drive bay resivour for the tj08-e but didnt want to give up a bay slot for that. I might add a cylinder resivour in the future though.
> 
> I will eventually put the other radiator back in, just need a day Im bored. I also still want more "data" on how it performs with one radiator vs both as well in the tj08.
> 
> edit:
> Wait Im not sure how the antec onboard logic would deal with mismatched fans though. If you want the software control which is one of the best things about the 920 you might need matching fans. That said my fans arent stock, they are the CM excaliber units, not really cheap but much more quiet than the stock ones and performance is *close to* or equal to the loud stock ones. What I like it that with the ones I have I can dial my custom settings to run around 40% and still be pretty quiet.
Click to expand...

I'm not so worried about the software. It looks cool but I have used asus fan xpert for a while. Motherboard temps be damned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just to be clear I had the silver arrow SB-E. The new version. The regular may fit. I will never know as I am returning it and getting the Antec 920. It's just a lot easier to deal with in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> My mistake I figured the HS was the same just they added a SB-E mounting kit, I've actually checked now and notice the HS is actually a different design - according to the specs it's 3mm taller and 7mm wider (the depth is actually 17mm less though) I think you mentioned it completely covered the PCIe slot so 7/2 = 3.5mm, means the regular Silver Arrow would have been 3.5mm less towards the GPU - do you think that would have cleared, my guess is it probably still would have caused problems so your choice of Antec 920 is probably going to save you a lot of headaches. Hope it works out much better this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 66racer, thanks for the info, though if I do get an AIO water cooler I would be too afraid to start cutting it up ;S
> 
> GrimReaperhdi, you've got the making of a really nice system there, looking forward to some slick photos of the completed article!
> 
> zelly, I can't say excatly how the airflow will be effected by HDD in the cage as I don't yet have the case myself but obviously it will restrict airflow to some degree - I don't think it would be a huge worry plus you really want to be mounting at least your 3.5" drives in the cage to get the cooling benefit of the 180mm fan. The SSD can go practically anywhere as cooling it isn't as vital as with your mechanical drives - if you look back over the last 10 or so pages there are some pretty interesting mounting spots people have used (on the side of the 5.25" slots, back of the motherboard, to name just a couple). I think I would personally stick the SSD in an unconvential spot, put the 2.5" laptop drive at the designated mounting spot at the bottom of the case and then put the 2x3.5" drives top and bottom of the drive cage so they have adequate cooling and there is a decent gap between to let air through to the CPU. There are of course other options such as getting convertors and bays to fit 2.5"/3.5" drives in the 5.25" slots at the top of the case but you might want to look for ones with integrated fans if you want to provide some cooling to your HDDs.
Click to expand...

It will be tight. Looks like the fan sticks out even more if I had it on right in the pic. I didn't really want to take a chance after this one. Don't want to go through another return.


----------



## Dave63

Hi,

I have read and reread most of this thread and understand most of it but I have a few questions if you don't mind.
1. I have seen a few proposed builds and they all use 750W+ PSU's, isn't that excessive ? I was hoping to save a few quid and get away with something like the seasonic x-560.
2. Which cooler is going to be easiest for a first time builder, I am tempted by the HR02 Macho (because HR02 was used in the silverstone build, but also by the Promlimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler Rev.C and a couple of Noctua fans as proposed by Pebe (post #1577) as his priority is the same as mine. i.e. that it is as quiet as pos.
3. Finally I have read somewhere (but can't find it again), that the main fan can be set to run even slower (and quieter than normal) by setting it on high and using something like fan expert to set the fan speed very slow....Is that correct and if so can someone point me in the right direction.

Thanks in advance


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> Hi,
> I have read and reread most of this thread and understand most of it but I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> 1. I have seen a few proposed builds and they all use 750W+ PSU's, isn't that excessive ? I was hoping to save a few quid and get away with something like the seasonic x-560.
> 2. Which cooler is going to be easiest for a first time builder, I am tempted by the HR02 Macho (because HR02 was used in the silverstone build, but also by the Promlimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler Rev.C and a couple of Noctua fans as proposed by Pebe (post #1577) as his priority is the same as mine. i.e. that it is as quiet as pos.
> 3. Finally I have read somewhere (but can't find it again), that the main fan can be set to run even slower (and quieter than normal) by setting it on high and using something like fan expert to set the fan speed very slow....Is that correct and if so can someone point me in the right direction.
> Thanks in advance


1. the 750W PSU is selected for people who intend to do either SLi or Xfire. you can easily use a X-560 if you are only using a single 7970 or 680GTX

2. i don't think you can go wrong with a HR02 / HR02 macho. it's the HSF silverstone selected for their demo box at computex 2011. it's a strong enough cooler for any kind of OCing you want to do and very quiet for its cooling capabilities.

3. when the fan is set on high, it functions like a normal 3 pin 12v fan. so yah you can use a mobo header to control the speed if your mobo allows you to control the chassis fan speed. (most modern boards do)


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Yeah thanks, I think the gap in the middle of the cage is a good idea. I've not used the laptop drive yet, but hope it doesnt make much noise. If it do, I dont need it. I will in a later stage add a converter for the 5,25" to add one hdd there for sure


Hey Zelly , Mount the SSD and the 2.5" on the rear of the mobo tray like mine except yours will be vertically. :



Plenty of room in the optical bay and the bonus of being hidden :thumb And i'm using the lower bays as well after all it's going to be my server.


----------



## Fredal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> 2. Which cooler is going to be easiest for a first time builder, I am tempted by the HR02 Macho (because HR02 was used in the silverstone build, but also by the Promlimatech Megahalems CPU Cooler Rev.C and a couple of Noctua fans as proposed by Pebe (post #1577) as his priority is the same as mine. i.e. that it is as quiet as pos.


You may want to be careful with the HR02 depending on the MB you're going with. it sounds like some of the Z77 boards are having issue with the larger sinks overlapping with the PCI. (see the last 6 pages for the full discussion).

Personally, I've decided to go with the 212 EVO instead - it's 15 mm narrower and should fit without a problem. i'm not planning on doing massive OC'ing, so this should handle my heat output without issue too.


----------



## psyclum

the demo box silverstone used in computex is based on the Gene-Z board. so as long as the socket is about where the gene-z is, you can use that cooler.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm not so worried about the software. It looks cool but I have used asus fan xpert for a while. Motherboard temps be damned.


Thats what Im talking about! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> Hi,
> I have read and reread most of this thread and understand most of it but I have a few questions if you don't mind.
> 1. I have seen a few proposed builds and they all use 750W+ PSU's, isn't that excessive ? I was hoping to save a few quid and get away with something like the seasonic x-560.
> *
> 3. Finally I have read somewhere (but can't find it again), that the main fan can be set to run even slower (and quieter than normal) by setting it on high and using something like fan expert to set the fan speed very slow....Is that correct and if so can someone point me in the right direction.
> Thanks in advance


1: yeah 750watts is excessive for a single gpu. My 850watt is WAaayyyyy overkill but I wanted a modular psu and enough watts to sli two high end cards when Im ready.

3: Yeah just dont plug it into the fan switch, go straight into the mobo and you can control it through the motherboard fan header.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Has anyone had any experience with this http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_rasa_750_rs360_watercooling_kit_review/1 the XSPC Rasa 450 RX120 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit, I believe it should fit and would look better than a H80 on the 120mm exhaust port.
I'm a noob at water cooling but this could spark a long term love affair


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with this http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/xspc_rasa_750_rs360_watercooling_kit_review/1 the XSPC Rasa 450 RX120 Universal CPU Water Cooling Kit, I believe it should fit and would look better than a H80 on the 120mm exhaust port.
> I'm a noob at water cooling but this could spark a long term love affair


It wont fit easier since your putting more parts into the case compared to the h80 but it will work better thats for sure! The h80 is mindless easy, and I would rate the xspc kit as simple. Im a fan of the xspc kits personally and if I knew I would get so addicted to water I would have gone to one of their kits as my first starter instead of my h70 and then antec 920 after. I think the biggest limiting factor to the corsair/antec kits are the cpu block. Watching my liquid to core temps it just seems like heat transfer isnt efficient enough, but honestly you cant expect more than what you get with a retail all in one(AIO)/closed loop kit. The key I think to the rasa kits and custom loops are the cpu blocks and hose diameter and the AIO's cant touch that performance out of the box


----------



## Iketh

Here's my rig







... It's a few months old.




Passively cooling a 2600k in these pics. It's at 4.3ghz 1.31v (crappy chip) with a Hyper 212 Evo. The cpu and heatsink are both lapped. Reaches 81C under Prime95 and 76C crunching WCG with a 26C ambient. AP181 switch is on low with bios case fan settings @ 35-70C 60-100%. It's really quiet.

You have to use a 12mm thick push fan on the Hyper 212 if you install the drive cage with 3.5" drives.

I had to re-mount my AP181 (notice the silicone pins.) The motor made driving noises that the case amplified a ton (does the same thing with harddrives too), but the silicone pins got rid of every bit of it. Removing the front cover to remount the fan wasn't difficult. Putting it back on was another story. Try to find a magnetic phillips beforehand. The silicone pins got in the way of the front filter. I had to squish the pin heads as I slid the filter back into place. I just vaccuum the filter clean anyhow, never have to take it out again.

The P/S is a Seasonic 460w fanless.


----------



## psyclum

I would strongly recommend you switch to a HR02 macho instead of the 212 evo if you are going to run passive. also what speed are you running the AP181 at?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I would strongly recommend you switch to a HR02 macho instead of the 212 evo if you are going to run passive. also what speed are you running the AP181 at?


I don't see any benefit with that cooler for passive use. It's too thick. The air moving through the fins is slow and would heat to max in the first 1/3 of the cooler anyhow. Though I've never tried one and could be completely wrong.

Edit: I should probably mention that I got attacked visiting the thermalright website just now. I wouldn't recommend anyone heading there for a few days.


----------



## psyclum

the HR02 has wider spacing between fins. when you are running passive, you want more room between fins to compensate for weaker static pressure of the air passing through


----------



## Iketh

yes, or tighter packed fins with a shorter air travel distance through the heatsink can give the same results... i'd love to order the HR02 and compare the 2... that thing just looks too square for my liking for passive use


----------



## Dave63

Proposed first build (with the emphasis on quiet):

TJ08E - £90
Cooler: HR02 Macho £45
PSU : Seasonic x-560 £110 or x-460 fanless £120, was going to go for the x-560, but a recent poster has the x-460 fanless and that looks like a good idea to me as I have no intention of going crossfire/sli - Any views ?
SSD : 120GB - Corsair Force Series 3 £95
DVD : Suggestions please, anything that loooks good will do.
MOBO + Processor + RAM : Hoping to get a bundle when ivy bridge is released, will probably go ASUS because of the concerns about the size of the HR02: Asus P8Z77-M (PRO?) £100 + 8GB low profile corsair vengence £50 + i5 £200ish ?
GPU : Decide next month, probably the quietest thing I can find for under £200.
HD : Got an old 500GB .

missed anything ?

Total spend = £720ish This month + £200 next month + £100 whenever I replace the HD = £1020 (gulp).

(Starting to get quite excited)


----------



## martianaphid

Hey mate, nice build, pretty similar to mine actually. I'm getting the Corsair AX750 though which is a rebranded Seasonic X series. Unfortunately they don't do the fanless x-460 version or even a x-560 but they do have the AX650 which you can get for around £105 which puts its cheaper than both those lower wattage Seasonics and with the same internals - the corsairs will run in the same no-fan/low-speed fan under light loads. Of course I get what you mean about not buying a high wattage PSU if you don't need it but it's some food for thought there in terms of what you get for the price.

I'm getting the P8Z77-M Pro, you should be able to get it for about £115 and the Corsair LP for about £40 so good estimate.

I'm waiting for the 670s before I decide on GPU but the ATI 7850 might be a decent buy around £200 (probably closer to £180) if you are looking for one of the new generation GPUs.

DVD drive wise I had a Samsung that died so just got the cheapest I could find which hasn't failed me yet but they are all around £15 so anything you can find with a decent brand Sony/LG/Samsung/etc should be fine. I'm thinking of stepping up to Bluray for this build though so haven't looked at them much recently tbh.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> DVD : Suggestions please, anything that loooks good will do.


suggestion = none







there is no reason to keep a dvd INSIDE the computer. if you need to install stuff. plug in an external and install it via usb. after that, put the dvd/BD back in the drawer so it doesn't collect dust.







i haven't seen the need to install a dvd drive in my own builds for the last 10 years or more


----------



## zelly

does this PSU fit in the case? I have no optical drives. http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=601840 It has a 140mm fan


----------



## martianaphid

yes, its only 160mm which is the length recommended by Silverstone for the TJ08-E, the only shorter ATX power supplies I have seen were 150mm. I don't know much about the Chieftec Nitro BPS other than the OEM is Channel Well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> Proposed first build (with the emphasis on quiet):
> TJ08E - £90
> Cooler: HR02 Macho £45
> PSU : Seasonic x-560 £110 or x-460 fanless £120, was going to go for the x-560, but a recent poster has the x-460 fanless and that looks like a good idea to me as I have no intention of going crossfire/sli - Any views ?
> SSD : 120GB - Corsair Force Series 3 £95
> DVD : Suggestions please, anything that loooks good will do.
> MOBO + Processor + RAM : Hoping to get a bundle when ivy bridge is released, will probably go ASUS because of the concerns about the size of the HR02: Asus P8Z77-M (PRO?) £100 + 8GB low profile corsair vengence £50 + i5 £200ish ?
> GPU : Decide next month, probably the quietest thing I can find for under £200.
> HD : Got an old 500GB .
> missed anything ?
> Total spend = £720ish This month + £200 next month + £100 whenever I replace the HD = £1020 (gulp).
> (Starting to get quite excited)


I got a Samsung blueray drive to replace my dull Asus one mostly for appearance LOL. Mirror finish door and nice matte finish elsewhere. I got it on sale for $59us so whateva! I have an external but I burn DVD/CD's and rip CD's often (kinda) so I preffered just having an installed drive.


----------



## fakeblood

alright lads

new shot...










buildlog here...enjoy..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1249322/buildlog-tiny-temjin-pic-heavy


----------



## martianaphid

nice photography, checking out the BL now


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> alright lads
> buildlog here...enjoy..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249322/buildlog-tiny-temjin-pic-heavy


hah I just bought a FT02 so I can quad sli, I had a single 590 in my tj08-e, and 3 monitor surround is not smooth enough with a single 590, impeccable taste non-the-less.

I also had a heat problem, but that was resolved when I took my hdds out and put a fan facing the motherboard (overheated the motherboard :X ), but I like to have everything inside my case


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> hah I just bought a FT02 so I can quad sli, I had a single 590 in my tj08-e, and 3 monitor surround is not smooth enough with a single 590, impeccable taste non-the-less.
> I also had a heat problem, but that was resolved when I took my hdds out and put a fan facing the motherboard (overheated the motherboard :X ), but I like to have everything inside my case


it's impossible to quad SLi on FT02 unless you are going full liquid setup. FT02 only has 7 usable expansion slots.

edit, doh







just read the 590 part







/duh


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's impossible to quad SLi on FT02 unless you are going full liquid setup. FT02 only has 7 usable expansion slots.


That is why I chose the 590. 2 gpu's/card

Thanks for the warning though, I appreciate it.


----------



## webflo

Hi guys








There are some pictures of my new server/gaming oriented build (based on X79/ i7 3820 + 7850 + RAID)

First, the old build (based on i7/870) with poor cable management










And now starting the new build !!






More photos will come this week-end. I need to finish my cable management then testing my loop. Hoping with no leak









When finished, I would like to perform some tests. Which softwares can I used to watch temp, to do burn tests and benchmark ?


----------



## solsamurai

That looks awesome! How many DIMMs you got in there?


----------



## martianaphid

webflo, that's a mighty powerful gaming rig/server. gl, hope it all works out.

So I've ordered the first block of parts for my TJ08-E build:

PSU: Corsair AX750
Mobo: Asus P8Z77-M Pro
RAM: 16GB Samsung Green
Case fan: Akasa Apache black (no idea about this fan but seems ok?)
Misc: Cables, cable tidy kit, rubber fan mounts, etc.

Still to come:

Case: TJ08-E of course!
CPU: SB/IB (depends on pricing which we will find out soon - am I right that the only differences on Z77 with SB/IB are going to be PCIe3.0 and slightly different memory performance?)
HSF: probably the HR-02 - just confirming I can get it with the Asus/Asrock mounting plate, don't want any hassles with installation
GPU: 7950/670 (waiting for 670s before deciding)
ODD: Bluray drive (TBD - maybe Pioneer BDR-S06?)

That's about £350 down and about another £550+ to go - chump change!

I have a Vertex 2 which I'm going to re-use for the time being as it doesn't get maximum use in my current rig. I imagine I'm best doing a fresh install on this to prevent any drivers conflicts, etc. from my other rig? Will I be able to wipe it after putting it into the new build or am I best doing it within its current home?


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> yes, its only 160mm which is the length recommended by Silverstone for the TJ08-E, the only shorter ATX power supplies I have seen were 150mm. I don't know much about the Chieftec Nitro BPS other than the OEM is Channel Well.


Thanks, but the power supply was broken I borrowed it from a friend that got his 580 broken from a leak in his watercooled pc, but seems like the psu went to hell at the same time. When i turned on the pc the fan went like two times around and then no more. Lights in the mobo tho. Getting a new silverpower 750w modular today so will just switch out the psu and gonna post some pics later hopefully!

oh and btw, what way should I install my psu? With the fan towards the fan filter on the top to suck in fresh air, or to suck in air from the inside of the case (hotter air)? Would that make the psu alot hotter and maybe unstable?

And the 3pin from the 180mm fan I just plug into one of the cha_fan on the motherboard or?


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> That looks awesome! How many DIMMs you got in there?


I put 16Go inside... all the slots are filled


----------



## martianaphid

Zelly, i think SS designed the case so it could really be either way, so it can be down to user preference. As for the 3-pin, correct, just put it on a chassis fan header on your motherboard.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> yes, its only 160mm which is the length recommended by Silverstone for the TJ08-E, the only shorter ATX power supplies I have seen were 150mm. I don't know much about the Chieftec Nitro BPS other than the OEM is Channel Well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but the power supply was broken I borrowed it from a friend that got his 580 broken from a leak in his watercooled pc, but seems like the psu went to hell at the same time. When i turned on the pc the fan went like two times around and then no more. Lights in the mobo tho. Getting a new silverpower 750w modular today so will just switch out the psu and gonna post some pics later hopefully!
> 
> oh and btw, what way should I install my psu? With the fan towards the fan filter on the top to suck in fresh air, or to suck in air from the inside of the case (hotter air)? Would that make the psu alot hotter and maybe unstable?
> 
> And the 3pin from the 180mm fan I just plug into one of the cha_fan on the motherboard or?
Click to expand...

I guess the manual says to put the psu fan facing down. For me it just makes sense with the top vent to feed the psu fresh air. But some like it to pull air out of the case.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I guess the manual says to put the psu fan facing down. For me it just makes sense with the top vent to feed the psu fresh air. But some like it to pull air out of the case.


The manual says upside down so it gets clean fresh air from the top


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I guess the manual says to put the psu fan facing down. For me it just makes sense with the top vent to feed the psu fresh air. But some like it to pull air out of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> The manual says upside down so it gets clean fresh air from the top
Click to expand...

Oh really? I didn't read it myself. But I was pretty surprised when someone said in here that the manual said fan down. I knew I wasn't crazy. Maybe they read it wrong.


----------



## toaad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some pictures of my new server/gaming oriented build (based on X79/ i7 3820 + 7850 + RAID)
> 
> First, the old build (based on i7/870) with poor cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now starting the new build !!
> 
> 
> More photos will come this week-end. I need to finish my cable management then testing my loop. Hoping with no leak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When finished, I would like to perform some tests. Which softwares can I used to watch temp, to do burn tests and benchmark ?


Hey dude, nice little build, but just want to point out your GPU wont be getting any flow configured like that. Swap the top 45 on the gpu to the other outlet.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Hey dude, nice little build, but just want to point out your GPU wont be getting any flow configured like that. Swap the top 45 on the gpu to the other outlet.


good eye didn't even notice that


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Hey dude, nice little build, but just want to point out your GPU wont be getting any flow configured like that. Swap the top 45 on the gpu to the other outlet.


Man I gave you rep for catching that one.

BTW woo hoo ivy is on newegg!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man I gave you rep for catching that one.
> BTW woo hoo ivy is on newegg!


i'm holding off ivy till they get that IHS TIM business sorted out...


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh really? I didn't read it myself. But I was pretty surprised when someone said in here that the manual said fan down. I knew I wasn't crazy. Maybe they read it wrong.


Here's a quote taken directly from the manual:

"insert the power supply from the top, if the power supply has a build-in 120mm fan or larger, we recommend installing the power supply with its fan facing down"

Now I think virtually every power supply that the OCN members would use has at least a 120mm fan but I simply read the design of the case as allowing either orientation. personally I think I might face the fan up to utilise the vent but if it's getting too dusty or you want it to act as another exhaust (since it is ideally placed to do so at the top of the case) then its entirely possible to put the fan facing down - user preference, which is nice to see in a case design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i'm holding off ivy till they get that IHS TIM business sorted out...


What's that about the IHS TIM psyclum, is that the theory around the IB heat problems? I had heard it was about the concentration of heat in a smaller area which meant the coolers weren't being effective but it also makes sense that there could be issues with transferring that heat to the larger surface area of the IHS. Can you give a bit more info on it please, very interested to hear about it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> What's that about the IHS TIM psyclum, is that the theory around the IB heat problems? I had heard it was about the concentration of heat in a smaller area which meant the coolers weren't being effective but it also makes sense that there could be issues with transferring that heat to the larger surface area of the IHS. Can you give a bit more info on it please, very interested to hear about it.


VERY serious problem IMO. here are relevant links
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248454/tpu-ivy-bridge-temperatures-could-be-linked-to-tim-inside-integrated-heatspreader-report

http://www.overclockers.com/ivy-bridge-temperatures

basically intel got cheap on the 1 place they shouldn't have. that tard move pretty much negated the benefits you gained from a die shrink....







they used TIM instead of solder to put the IHS on the chip







they saved $0.05 on a $200 chip... and now sandybridge runs cooler then ivybridge...


----------



## martianaphid

Thanks psyclum, reading through it now (38 pages worth of Sunday afternoon reading







)

It seems like a very strange move by Intel if this is what's responsible for the heat problems. By that I mean if you are going to save costs you do it where and when you think people aren't going to notice, not at product launch when everyone and there grandmother are going to be scrutinising it and picking up on each and every issue - the only possible effect of the heat issue is that it puts people on the fence or comletely off buying your new chip!

I suppose the theory about the older solder technique being a risk to the new IB chips could be one explanation meaning they had no choice but to go with TIM, despite the thermal deficiencies. Another one that just occured to me is it's a way to clear out their existing SB stock - they get people who have been planning an IB build who are now on the fence to opt for SB because it is cheaper and cooler thus clearing their back catalogue of stuff (I remember reading they hadn't sold as many SB as they anticipated and had a lot of left over stock). Then in 2 months they release a new stepping/soldered-version and get a load of people to buy into the "improved" IB. Of course that's just a sceptical look at it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Another one that just occured to me is it's a way to clear out their existing SB stock - they get people who have been planning an IB build who are now on the fence to opt for SB because it is cheaper and cooler thus clearing their back catalogue of stuff (I remember reading they hadn't sold as many SB as they anticipated and had a lot of left over stock). Then in 2 months they release a new stepping/soldered-version and get a load of people to buy into the "improved" IB. Of course that's just a sceptical look at it.


I think you are pretty close to the truth there







tho i doubt it's an overstock of sandybridge issue, I do think the "improved" IB theory holds weight. they KNOW people will buy ivybridge since AMD has announced they are getting out of the CPU business. there is no way AMD can compete from this point forth since intel is already on 22nm technology and bulldozer is only at 32nm tech. even if piledriver comes in at 28nm tech that's still 1 gen behind the 22 nm of ivybridge. so even if they totally screw the 1st gen ivybridge owners over just so they can show a bigger improvement on the 2nd gen ivybridge, they wont lose any sales over. it's the power of monopoly... even if they just release an "improved" ivybridge on the same chip (kinda like the difference between 2600k and 2700k) they can generate more sales down the road by screwing 1st gen ivybridge owners. besides, when they come out with "ivybridge extreme edition / black edition" they can show that much more improvement by suddenly giving the solder back to the people instead of using the gimped TIM.

so yah people are having a hard time pushing ivybridge pass 4.6ghz because of the thermal limitations of the TIM right now, 2 or 3 months down the road, there will be another sku of "improved ivybridge" that can clock to 5.0... and all they have to do is replace the TIM with solder.... then they can cherry pick the improved ivybridge and sell them as extreme edition by unlocking a few more things on the same chip







the current gen owners can't really say screw intel because amd no longer have anything even close to being competitive in the enthusiast class chips because they don't have their own fab facility. it's an unfortunate fact of business. they've been selling stuff that was "locked" in 1 way or another and the TIM vs solder issue is simply another "lock" they can unlock later by increasing the price tag by another $15...


----------



## funksoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh really? I didn't read it myself. But I was pretty surprised when someone said in here that the manual said fan down. I knew I wasn't crazy. Maybe they read it wrong.


Here's what the manual says: -










And here's the manual: -

http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-TJ08-E-Manual.pdf

The bit about the PSU is at the start of section 4 on page 7.


----------



## martianaphid

Yeah makes sense, it's like built in product grading with a simple "on/off switch" to flick their CPU up a notch and create an instant new product segment - the Extreme version as you suggest.

All the while my bum is feeling extremely sore (from all the metaphorical shafting I am receiving) from the current CPU and GPU generations :S

I think a i5 2500K at £145 is looking the most attractive option at the moment, though I could have built it last year lol


----------



## lightsout

Ok schooled again on the manual. I don't care what it says I am using the vent. To change it I would have to redo all my cabling and I am not interested in that a bit.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok schooled again on the manual. I don't care what it says I am using the vent. To change it I would have to redo all my cabling and I am not interested in that a bit.


Yeah. I use the top vent for the psu intake also. Its just more logical and I.bet it was their writers for the manual that misinterpreted the engineer's directions LOL


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok schooled again on the manual. I don't care what it says I am using the vent. To change it I would have to redo all my cabling and I am not interested in that a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I use the top vent for the psu intake also. Its just more logical and I.bet it was their writers for the manual that misinterpreted the engineer's directions LOL
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Fredal

Just ordered a i5 3570K and an asrock pro-m motherboard from microcenter. $250 for both before shipping and tax. Now all I need is the SSD and graphics card and I can start building.


----------



## martianaphid

:0 nice deal, that works out at just over £150 - meanwhile it costs £175 just for the i5 3570K here! That does include 20% VAT though.


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Hey dude, nice little build, but just want to point out your GPU wont be getting any flow configured like that. Swap the top 45 on the gpu to the other outlet.


Yea thanks







I see it too just before fill with premix ^^ But ididn't avoid me to have a big leak in the inlet of the GC .... just because my fiting was not matching... I have to switch and use an adapter instead ...
But any way now it changed







but what a pain to change someting when the liquid is in the. Do you have any tips for changing something without loosing too much liquid ?

Finally, there is my final build:



the cable management is not totally finish. I'm waiting my ATX and CPU power cable.




But still have some questions:
1) Is the pump really blocking air flow ?
2) After the installation, I get 38° for both GPU and CPU...My room is around 22°. .. I think the delta is a little big. Maybe the fan is weak ? Need more "powerfull" one ? Or need to up the speed of the pump (actually 50 or 60 Htz)
3) I don't know the temp when burn because actually my raid is initializing and will take 2 days :'( That's the bad side for having 4 HDD in Raid 5 :-D


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> 1) Is the pump really blocking air flow ?
> 2) After the installation, I get 38° for both GPU and CPU...My room is around 22°. .. I think the delta is a little big. Maybe the fan is weak ? Need more "powerfull" one ? Or need to up the speed of the pump (actually 50 or 60 Htz)
> 3) I don't know the temp when burn because actually my raid is initializing and will take 2 days :'( That's the bad side for having 4 HDD in Raid 5 :-D


you have a single 120mm rad in a push instead of push/pull cooling both the gpu and cpu... temp is bound to be abit warm.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *toaad*
> 
> Hey dude, nice little build, but just want to point out your GPU wont be getting any flow configured like that. Swap the top 45 on the gpu to the other outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it too just before fill with premix ^^ But ididn't avoid me to have a big leak in the inlet of the GC .... just because my fiting was not matching... I have to switch and use an adapter instead ...
> But any way now it changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what a pain to change someting when the liquid is in the. Do you have any tips for changing something without loosing too much liquid ?
> 
> Finally, there is my final build:
> 
> the cable management is not totally finish. I'm waiting my ATX and CPU power cable.
> 
> 
> But still have some questions:
> 1) Is the pump really blocking air flow ?
> 2) After the installation, I get 38° for both GPU and CPU...My room is around 22°. .. I think the delta is a little big. Maybe the fan is weak ? Need more "powerfull" one ? Or need to up the speed of the pump (actually 50 or 60 Htz)
> 3) I don't know the temp when burn because actually my raid is initializing and will take 2 days :'( That's the bad side for having 4 HDD in Raid 5 :-D
Click to expand...

Where did you get those clips for cable management? Got a link they look like they work great.


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where did you get those clips for cable management? Got a link they look like they work great.


On Moddiy.com, there is the link. This is here I bought my sleeve cable, other data cables and some other stuff








http://www.moddiy.com/products/Self-Adhesive-Tie-Mount-(45mm-x-19mm).html


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you have a single 120mm rad in a push instead of push/pull cooling both the gpu and cpu... temp is bound to be abit warm.


Just by adding a new fan for a push/pull config, is the temp will go really down ? Do you think I have the place to add it in my build without unmounting the tube ? Maybe I could add it outside the case?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Just by adding a new fan for a push/pull config, is the temp will go really down ? Do you think I have the place to add it in my build without unmounting the tube ? Maybe I could add it outside the case?


your primary problem is the overall surface area that is available for heat dissipation in a single 120mm rad. having a push/pull will help, but not to the degree you are looking for. i also question if the enermax fan you have on the rad is providing enough static pressure for a thick rad. you may have to invest in a pair of high pressure GT's or deltas. ideally you should go back to air cooling on the CPU to reduce the heat load that the rad has to dissipate. that, or remove the RAID5 and go with a 180mm phobya rad in the front of the case.

what it really comes down to is what exactly do you expect this box to do? as a pure server, there is no reason to have a gpu powerful enough to require liquid cooling. as a gaming box, you really shouldn't have a RAID5 using up that HDD cage. you can easily run a game box off a SSD + 4TB storage drive. any other storage needs can be done via USB3.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Where did you get those clips for cable management? Got a link they look like they work great.
> 
> 
> 
> On Moddiy.com, there is the link. This is here I bought my sleeve cable, other data cables and some other stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Self-Adhesive-Tie-Mount-(45mm-x-19mm).html
Click to expand...

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Just by adding a new fan for a push/pull config, is the temp will go really down ? Do you think I have the place to add it in my build without unmounting the tube ? Maybe I could add it outside the case?
> 
> 
> 
> your primary problem is the overall surface area that is available for heat dissipation in a single 120mm rad. having a push/pull will help, but not to the degree you are looking for. i also question if the enermax fan you have on the rad is providing enough static pressure for a thick rad. you may have to invest in a pair of high pressure GT's or deltas. ideally you should go back to air cooling on the CPU to reduce the heat load that the rad has to dissipate. that, or remove the RAID5 and go with a 180mm phobya rad in the front of the case.
> 
> what it really comes down to is what exactly do you expect this box to do? as a pure server, there is no reason to have a gpu powerful enough to require liquid cooling. as a gaming box, you really shouldn't have a RAID5 using up that HDD cage. you can easily run a game box off a SSD + 4TB storage drive. any other storage needs can be done via USB3.
Click to expand...

I have to agree with this. Its like you have an H70 trying to cool a CPU and gpu. Obviously pump and block are better but still. A single 120 on just a CPU will only be decent. Add in the gpu and your not going to get excellent temps. I personally wouldn't waste money on expensive fans you need more Rad.

Are you looking for Max Oc. or just looking for a quiet system? I wouldn't worry about idle temps much. But it still can be an indication that your loads will also be high.


----------



## zeroR1

Just wanna say hello to everyone here, I am new here. I have been reading some post here, everyone have some good mode going with this case. hopefully I can share with everyone here with what I am doing with this case. they are still more modding I need to do I'll have some picturesup soon.


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks
> I have to agree with this. Its like you have an H70 trying to cool a CPU and gpu. Obviously pump and block are better but still. A single 120 on just a CPU will only be decent. Add in the gpu and your not going to get excellent temps. I personally wouldn't waste money on expensive fans you need more Rad.
> Are you looking for Max Oc. or just looking for a quiet system? I wouldn't worry about idle temps much. But it still can be an indication that your loads will also be high.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> your primary problem is the overall surface area that is available for heat dissipation in a single 120mm rad. having a push/pull will help, but not to the degree you are looking for. i also question if the enermax fan you have on the rad is providing enough static pressure for a thick rad. you may have to invest in a pair of high pressure GT's or deltas. ideally you should go back to air cooling on the CPU to reduce the heat load that the rad has to dissipate. that, or remove the RAID5 and go with a 180mm phobya rad in the front of the case.
> what it really comes down to is what exactly do you expect this box to do? as a pure server, there is no reason to have a gpu powerful enough to require liquid cooling. as a gaming box, you really shouldn't have a RAID5 using up that HDD cage. you can easily run a game box off a SSD + 4TB storage drive. any other storage needs can be done via USB3.


Thanks for your replies








My goal with this build is to setup a PC for playing in good condition and silence and having enough secure disk space as storage without having several devices (HTPC + separate NAS) mainly because I don't have the enough space for all these devices. So I wanted to have "all in one".. I'm not lookong for max OC but just playing game with full details and antialiasing max. And the storage is justify because I will setup my own server and install some virtual machine (as I'm developper I don't want to make my system disk dirty with IDE and other libraries ^^)... I bought this case because it is small and have an big HDD cage... that fit perfectly with my needs








But as I'm noob in watercooling I tried to read a lot about it but sometimes they are some technical topic too difficult to understand for me







but I tought that with a "simple" loop like mine, a single rad would be enought. It seems that I'm wrong. If I put a 180 RAD as I saw in previous post and keeping my HDD Cage I will not know where to put my pump







I tested a DDC pump mounting in the second 5 bay but the pump was more noiser that my actual aquastream. But maybe it's an idea to dig... Cleary I don't need the space right now to add a second RAD but I can still add a second fan to my RAD. I just check and the space between the connector of my GPU and my fan is enough for that (with a margin of 1 or 2 mm ^^)


----------



## zeroR1

[=http://cdn.overclock.net/c/c2/c26fb3ab_2012-04-2915.57.26.jpeg][/]
[=http://cdn.overclock.net/2/22/229bb908_2012-04-2915.58.02.jpeg][/]
[=http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6bbaf689_2012-04-2916.01.46.jpeg][/]
[=http://cdn.overclock.net/9/92/92143aae_2012-04-2915.59.52.jpeg][/]


----------



## lightsout

Maybe you can leave the cpu at stock and just oc the gpu since you are concerned about graphic performance. You need to figure out your stock load temps first and foremost.


----------



## AzzaM

I'll be in the club on Tuesday once mine arrives.









CPU - i5 2500K
Mobo - Asus Z68 IV Gene-Z
RAM - Lots of Kingston RAM
GPU - Asus 560TI
SSD - 64GB M4
HDD - lots
PSU - Either Corsair HX650 (it blew earlier on today, need to send it back to Corsair) or Cooler Master Silent Pro Modular 600W (just ordered as a replacement, not going to wait 2/3 weeks for the Corsair to come back)
CPU Cooler - Corsair H50 (if it still works, not sure if it does)

All to go inside.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> If I put a 180 RAD as I saw in previous post and keeping my HDD Cage I will not know where to put my pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a DDC pump mounting in the second 5 bay but the pump was more noiser that my actual aquastream. But maybe it's an idea to dig... Cleary I don't need the space right now to add a second RAD but I can still add a second fan to my RAD. I just check and the space between the connector of my GPU and my fan is enough for that (with a margin of 1 or 2 mm ^^)


you lose your HDD cage if you go with a 180rad. your best option right now might be putting either the GPU or the CPU on air cooling (CPU is easier since you've already put the coolplate on the GPU) if you must keep all those gear in the system.

other alternative would be an external rad, but that gets into a good bit of modding.


----------



## mak5

So I was just scrolling through the newegg case selection and ran across this bad boy. I've done some searching and haven't heard anything in regards to being able to mount an h-100 over the front dual 120's. Has anyone seen this done? I think it will fit just not certain if the tubes will make it to the motherboard processor. Any thoughts?

Side note: I'm not using the bays so its okay if the radiator extends into those areas.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-na-_-na&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Thanks for your replies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal with this build is to setup a PC for playing in good condition and silence and having enough secure disk space as storage without having several devices (HTPC + separate NAS) mainly because I don't have the enough space for all these devices. So I wanted to have "all in one".. I'm not lookong for max OC but just playing game with full details and antialiasing max. And the storage is justify because I will setup my own server and install some virtual machine (as I'm developper I don't want to make my system disk dirty with IDE and other libraries ^^)... I bought this case because it is small and have an big HDD cage... that fit perfectly with my needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I'm noob in watercooling I tried to read a lot about it but sometimes they are some technical topic too difficult to understand for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I tought that with a "simple" loop like mine, a single rad would be enought. It seems that I'm wrong. If I put a 180 RAD as I saw in previous post and keeping my HDD Cage I will not know where to put my pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested a DDC pump mounting in the second 5 bay but the pump was more noiser that my actual aquastream. But maybe it's an idea to dig... Cleary I don't need the space right now to add a second RAD but I can still add a second fan to my RAD. I just check and the space between the connector of my GPU and my fan is enough for that (with a margin of 1 or 2 mm ^^)


Yeah like the other two guys here mentioned. First find out your stock clock temps. Typically I would recommend 120mm JUST for the cpu, another 120mm for the gpu. A single 180mm radiator Personally dont think it would be enough to overclock both cpu and gpu. I personally dont think even at stock clocks on gpu and cpu that a single 120mm with push/pull can stay cool for a game like bf3 that uses very bit of power a pc has.

You already have a lot of money into the liquid setup. I would recommend adding another radiator, a 180 and keeping the 120 but then you have to do something else for storage. Or go external radiator like someone else said. Pick your poison. I would do something else for storage.

edit:
Your most likely going to need to go with a smaller resivour, you really dont need one that big anyways with a good radiator setup. That would free the 5.25" bays for hard drives but not four 3.5" drives I dont think. Four 2.5's would fit up there or other arrangements, maybe if you get creative with a bracket you can get four 3.5's though, someone in here might have done that.


----------



## psyclum

in theory, i can fit 4 x 3.5 inch mechanical hdd in that case w/o the HDD cage, however, by putting a 180mm rad in the front, you are essentially dumping the heat off the rad right onto the HDD's. that is not good for the overall health of the HDD hence reducing the reliability of your data.... not something you want to do. if you absolutely need a raid, consider 2.5 inch drives. they use less power and are easier to relocate w/o being in direct path of heat. as i mentioned earlier, if you want this box to play games, a RAID array is not what you want in this box. get a SSD, and a storage drive. if you want redundancy, you can put 2 storage drives in the system and mirror it. but 4 storage drives in a system like that will cost you your gaming / cooling ability.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> in theory, i can fit 4 x 3.5 inch mechanical hdd in that case w/o the HDD cage, however, by putting a 180mm rad in the front, you are essentially dumping the heat off the rad right onto the HDD's. that is not good for the overall health of the HDD hence reducing the reliability of your data.... not something you want to do. if you absolutely need a raid, consider 2.5 inch drives. they use less power and are easier to relocate w/o being in direct path of heat. as i mentioned earlier, if you want this box to play games, a RAID array is not what you want in this box. get a SSD, and a storage drive. if you want redundancy, you can put 2 storage drives in the system and mirror it. but 4 storage drives in a system like that will cost you your gaming / cooling ability.


Yeah but I dont think the air coming out the radiator will be hot enough to do any damage. Liquid cooling and so many hard drives in this case is a little tough, give n take on performance vs cooling

edit: I do think 2.5's would be better too but honestly they need to be moved to a NAS box or something


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah but I dont think the air coming out the radiator will be hot enough to do any damage.


well... that depends on how you look at heat. there are 2 distinct aspects of heat that must be considered, temperature and thermal energy. temperature is measured in Celsius/Fahrenheit and thermal energy is measured in watts/BTU's. temperature is what damages the equipment, however, thermal energy determines the extent temperature can be mitigated. a radiator cooling off a 200w GPU is pumping that amount of thermal energy into the air. anything in the path of that thermal energy will be absorbing that thermal energy till it reaches the same temperature of the air. the effect is essentially raising the ambient temp of the items (HDD) you are trying to cool down. there is a very clear understanding of how an elevated ambient temperature affects cooling so there is no need to get into that right now. sufficient to say that it's definitely not a good idea to dump that much thermal energy into an enclosed environment when other components inside that environment also requires cooling.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> you lose your HDD cage if you go with a 180rad. your best option right now might be putting either the GPU or the CPU on air cooling (CPU is easier since you've already put the coolplate on the GPU) if you must keep all those gear in the system.
> 
> other alternative would be an external rad, but that gets into a good bit of modding.


you'll also reduce power consumption more by cooling GPU more than the CPU


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> VERY serious problem IMO. here are relevant links
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248454/tpu-ivy-bridge-temperatures-could-be-linked-to-tim-inside-integrated-heatspreader-report
> http://www.overclockers.com/ivy-bridge-temperatures
> basically intel got cheap on the 1 place they shouldn't have. that tard move pretty much negated the benefits you gained from a die shrink....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they used TIM instead of solder to put the IHS on the chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they saved $0.05 on a $200 chip... and now sandybridge runs cooler then ivybridge...


does this mean removing the IHS is once again viable/possible?

edit: never mind, just read through it and that's all they're talking about lol


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Just by adding a new fan for a push/pull config, is the temp will go really down ? Do you think I have the place to add it in my build without unmounting the tube ? Maybe I could add it outside the case?


Had the same issue in my cm690 even with a 240mm + nearly passive 360 in my current cm690II my temps are 30 idle to 60 load. Push/pull is really only good for a few degrees cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> your primary problem is the overall surface area that is available for heat dissipation in a single 120mm rad. having a push/pull will help, but not to the degree you are looking for. i also question if the enermax fan you have on the rad is providing enough static pressure for a thick rad. you may have to invest in a pair of high pressure GT's or deltas. ideally you should go back to air cooling on the CPU to reduce the heat load that the rad has to dissipate. that, or remove the RAID5 and go with a 180mm phobya rad in the front of the case.
> what it really comes down to is what exactly do you expect this box to do? as a pure server, there is no reason to have a gpu powerful enough to require liquid cooling. as a gaming box, you really shouldn't have a RAID5 using up that HDD cage. you can easily run a game box off a SSD + 4TB storage drive. any other storage needs can be done via USB3.


the more i looked at my 120mm in my TJo8E the more i needed more rad, i can't use a 180mm as i want as many hard drive as i can get in. So here's where i'm up to now.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> the more i looked at my 120mm in my TJo8E the more i needed more rad, i can't use a 180mm as i want as many hard drive as i can get in. So here's where i'm up to now.


well.... that is definitely a bold move especially if you figured out how to plug your video cables in with that setup







(might be easier if you move the GT to the pull side of the rad instead of the push side where the HDMI cable connects) may need to get one of these

to facilitate HDMI connection.

the 38mm thick 120mm fan is good for static pressure, but maybe quite abit louder then you are used to. i'm somewhat concerned with the overall weight of the rad and it's effect on the structural integrity of the case once liquid is filled.... may need to figure out some other mounting points to take some load off the 120mm exhaust port on the bottom back of the case otherwise it may bend the chassis given the weight of the rad, fans and liquid. alternative is to stick little rubber feet at the bottom of the rad to let it support some of its own weight.

overall, i LIKE it







it's a bold move and it actually looks pretty bad arse







it will DEFINITELY help with your current heat situation. the only issue i can see right now would be long term dust problem on the top half of the rad (the side facing the HDMI cable). but i think you can resolve it with a removable dust filter if there is enough room.


----------



## funksoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah. I use the top vent for the psu intake also. Its just more logical and I.bet it was their writers for the manual that misinterpreted the engineer's directions LOL


I thought this too, so I contacted Silverstone and got this response this morning: -










Although the "correct manual" that he links to is the one I linked to a few pages back and it still says that if the PSU fan is 120mm or larger, it should be pointing down into the case.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well.... that is definitely a bold move especially if you figured out how to plug your video cables in with that setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (might be easier if you move the GT to the pull side of the rad instead of the push side where the HDMI cable connects) may need to get one of these
> 
> to facilitate HDMI connection.
> the 38mm thick 120mm fan is good for static pressure, but maybe quite abit louder then you are used to. i'm somewhat concerned with the overall weight of the rad and it's effect on the structural integrity of the case once liquid is filled.... may need to figure out some other mounting points to take some load off the 120mm exhaust port on the bottom back of the case otherwise it may bend the chassis given the weight of the rad, fans and liquid. alternative is to stick little rubber feet at the bottom of the rad to let it support some of its own weight.
> overall, i LIKE it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a bold move and it actually looks pretty bad arse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will DEFINITELY help with your current heat situation. the only issue i can see right now would be long term dust problem on the top half of the rad (the side facing the HDMI cable). but i think you can resolve it with a removable dust filter if there is enough room.


Thanks psyclum, the video cable plugs in with a little modding as will the 38mm fan (7volt modded), In reflection I may just 7 volt mod the GT as well.

The rad even fluid filled adds no real strain or twisting on the rear panel suprisingly enough.


----------



## psyclum

that's nice







i really didn't think you could fit the DVI cable with the rad so close, but you definitely proved it otherwise







i'm also surprised that the chassis is able to hold up that rad setup w/o bending, i guess TJ08 uses thicker steel then I thought it did







now you just need to find some flat screw heads for the GT so you can put one of those magnetic dust filters



that came with the TJ08 on the GT for easy removal/cleaning.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funksoul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah. I use the top vent for the psu intake also. Its just more logical and I.bet it was their writers for the manual that misinterpreted the engineer's directions LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this too, so I contacted Silverstone and got this response this morning: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the "correct manual" that he links to is the one I linked to a few pages back and it still says that if the PSU fan is 120mm or larger, it should be pointing down into the case.
Click to expand...

Ha ha I knew it.


----------



## SpecialSauce

Put this in the wrong thread originally

I noticed this review on silentpcreview http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1261-page7.html and thought it might work. I am about to build my system with a ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M motherboard and Corsair low profile DDR3 RAM . Presently I have a Noctua NH U12P SE cooler still in the box but if this new cooler will work I might consider exchanging the NH U12P for it. The problem I face with the old cooler I have is if I put a hard drive in the Temjin Tj08-e upper cage it will block use of the second fan pushing air.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I would strongly recommend you switch to a HR02 macho instead of the 212 evo if you are going to run passive. also what speed are you running the AP181 at?


Just realized your question, sorry! The AP181 switch is in the low position with the bios settings mentioned in my original post.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that's nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really didn't think you could fit the DVI cable with the rad so close, but you definitely proved it otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm also surprised that the chassis is able to hold up that rad setup w/o bending, i guess TJ08 uses thicker steel then I thought it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you just need to find some flat screw heads for the GT so you can put one of those magnetic dust filters
> 
> that came with the TJ08 on the GT for easy removal/cleaning.


Good thinking '99', countersunk screw heads for the magnets to hold onto









I was impressed with the strength as well







DVI plug needed to have one screw removed and still holds securely.


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Racer that looks dope. So with that 3.5 adapter you can still keep the from cover on the 5.25 bay? I like that. I may have to get one to get my hard drive off the floor of the case. Actually I may have one lying around but didn't think the front would close. I'll have to try.
> 
> 
> 
> You can even have 4 Hdd's and keep the bay covers
Click to expand...

I'm also interesting about this configuraiton







Could you provide us more photos ? Like with the cover and some to see the space at the bottom ?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> I'm also interesting about this configuraiton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you provide us more photos ? Like with the cover and some to see the space at the bottom ?




like this?

i'm off to sleep, 2.45am tues morning here


----------



## lightsout

What do you guys think about stacking rads? I have the Kuhler 920 in push pull on my cpu. Was thinking of putting the Kuhler 620 on my gtx 680. I was thinking of putting the rad at the back of my pull fan on the 920.

As long as this wouldn't kill my cpu temps I think the gpu temps would still be much better than on air.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What do you guys think about stacking rads? I have the Kuhler 920 in push pull on my cpu. Was thinking of putting the Kuhler 620 on my gtx 680. I was thinking of putting the rad at the back of my pull fan on the 920.
> As long as this wouldn't kill my cpu temps I think the gpu temps would still be much better than on air.


your cpu is a 95 watt chip. your gpu is a 195 watt chip.
you are using a better CLC on the cpu then the gpu...
and now you want to dump all of the heat from your cpu onto the gpu?

that's like using a hair dryer as a push fan on a rad... great static pressure, but counter productive as far as cooling...


----------



## lightsout

Yeah I see your point but I bet it would still cool better than the stock air cooler. Despite all the wattage numbers and all that gpus are much easier to cool under water compared to cpus.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I see your point but I bet it would still cool better than the stock air cooler. Despite all the wattage numbers and all that gpus are much easier to cool under water compared to cpus.


this is where most of the misunderstanding about liquid cooling comes from. most people think liquid cooling actually "cool down" the components... they don't. liquid cooling "transports" heat away from the heat source. AFTER it has been "transported" away from the heat source, then it can be "air cooled" by the fans through the radiators. the water itself is only a transporting medium not the actual cooling engine. the cooling engine is still the surface area that the radiator has and the amount of air flowing through it via the push/pull fans to dissipate the heat.

what you are proposing is dumping the 95 watt (cpu) thermal load onto the 195watt (gpu) thermal load while expecting the "smaller" radiator of the 2 to cool down a combined load of 290watts of thermal energy. IF the smaller radiator is unable to cool down that combined energy load, then that energy is transported BACK to the GPU via the continuous water flow creating a thermal feedback loop.

remember, the advantage of a liquid cooling system is it TRANSPORTS heat away from the heat source so that heat load can be cooled down elsewhere. somewhere that will have less size restriction for the amount of surface area to dissipating the heat load.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I see your point but I bet it would still cool better than the stock air cooler. Despite all the wattage numbers and all that gpus are much easier to cool under water compared to cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> this is where most of the misunderstanding about liquid cooling comes from. most people think liquid cooling actually "cool down" the components... they don't. liquid cooling "transports" heat away from the heat source. AFTER it has been "transported" away from the heat source, then it can be "air cooled" by the fans through the radiators. the water itself is only a transporting medium not the actual cooling engine. the cooling engine is still the surface area that the radiator has and the amount of air flowing through it via the push/pull fans to dissipate the heat.
> 
> what you are proposing is dumping the 95 watt (cpu) thermal load onto the 195watt (gpu) thermal load while expecting the "smaller" radiator of the 2 to cool down a combined load of 290watts of thermal energy. IF the smaller radiator is unable to cool down that combined energy load, then that energy is transported BACK to the GPU via the continuous water flow creating a thermal feedback loop.
> 
> remember, the advantage of a liquid cooling system is it TRANSPORTS heat away from the heat source so that heat load can be cooled down elsewhere. somewhere that will have less size restriction for the amount of surface area to dissipating the heat load.
Click to expand...

Ok I'm with you there. I'm trying to figure if there is a place that I can mount the additional 120 rad. Possibly in front of the 180mm fan. Not sure if the air flow would be enough. I'm thinking maybe hanging from the 5.25 bay blowing down.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> this is where most of the misunderstanding about liquid cooling comes from. most people think liquid cooling actually "cool down" the components... they don't. liquid cooling "transports" heat away from the heat source. AFTER it has been "transported" away from the heat source, then it can be "air cooled" by the fans through the radiators. the water itself is only a transporting medium not the actual cooling engine. the cooling engine is still the surface area that the radiator has and the amount of air flowing through it via the push/pull fans to dissipate the heat.
> what you are proposing is dumping the 95 watt (cpu) thermal load onto the 195watt (gpu) thermal load while expecting the "smaller" radiator of the 2 to cool down a combined load of 290watts of thermal energy. IF the smaller radiator is unable to cool down that combined energy load, then that energy is transported BACK to the GPU via the continuous water flow creating a thermal feedback loop.
> remember, the advantage of a liquid cooling system is it TRANSPORTS heat away from the heat source so that heat load can be cooled down elsewhere. somewhere that will have less size restriction for the amount of surface area to dissipating the heat load.


Great explanation.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok I'm with you there. I'm trying to figure if there is a place that I can mount the additional 120 rad. Possibly in front of the 180mm fan. Not sure if the air flow would be enough. I'm thinking maybe hanging from the 5.25 bay blowing down.


well.... that really depends on how much modding you are willing to do on your case









it was suggested in the past that IF a 2nd 120mm rad must be mounted internally, you can theoretically cut a hole on the roof of the 5.25 bays and mount the rad on the roof as an exhaust point. obviously you will lose the ability to use the 5.25 bays (hence any possibility of putting additional HDD's in that location) but it will solve your thermal problems. there are compromises that must be made and you are the only one that can decide what you are willing to give up. we can only offer theories and possibilities.


----------



## lightsout

I'm thinking ghetto style. Like suspended from the 5.25 bays with zip ties. I already have the 180 as exhaust so it would blow straight into the fan and out.


----------



## zelly

I finally build my system now, but have a couple of problems. When I start my pc the post bios says "cpu fan error" and I have to press f1 to enter setup. Then I just exit and then I can boot my system. I have my cpu-cooler, be quiet! dark rock advanced, plugged in into cpu_fan. What are bios whining about? Also, where in bios do I boost my cpufan? it seems to be very low because temps are 30-35 in idle, but want it to go a bit quicker so I can get 25-30 in temps. The be quiet fan is very quiet i've heard from a friend, which has it on max speed via molex, so just wanted to crank it a bit up.

I have asus maximus V gene btw. I've installed chipset and network drivers. Any more I should download? Like usb 3.0, intel controller for ssd or something?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I finally build my system now, but have a couple of problems. When I start my pc the post bios says "cpu fan error" and I have to press f1 to enter setup. Then I just exit and then I can boot my system. I have my cpu-cooler, be quiet! dark rock advanced, plugged in into cpu_fan. What are bios whining about? Also, where in bios do I boost my cpufan? it seems to be very low because temps are 30-35 in idle, but want it to go a bit quicker so I can get 25-30 in temps. The be quiet fan is very quiet i've heard from a friend, which has it on max speed via molex, so just wanted to crank it a bit up.
> I have asus maximus V gene btw. I've installed chipset and network drivers. Any more I should download? Like usb 3.0, intel controller for ssd or something?


The cpu fan error means when the bios checked the fans they were too low. If you know for a fact that its fine just disable it in the bios. I turned my warning off. I would get that sometimes but I have an antec kuhler 920.


----------



## battleponcho

Sold old amd computer at a profit. Able to build this i5 2500k z77 comp with money to spare.

Sad that my Corsair A70 isn't 1155 compatible, want to oc'd this to hell and back.
Currently have 9800gtx+, waiting for 660ti release to weigh in against amd.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> this is where most of the misunderstanding about liquid cooling comes from. most people think liquid cooling actually "cool down" the components... they don't. liquid cooling "transports" heat away from the heat source. AFTER it has been "transported" away from the heat source, then it can be "air cooled" by the fans through the radiators. the water itself is only a transporting medium not the actual cooling engine. the cooling engine is still the surface area that the radiator has and the amount of air flowing through it via the push/pull fans to dissipate the heat.
> what you are proposing is dumping the 95 watt (cpu) thermal load onto the 195watt (gpu) thermal load while expecting the "smaller" radiator of the 2 to cool down a combined load of 290watts of thermal energy. IF the smaller radiator is unable to cool down that combined energy load, then that energy is transported BACK to the GPU via the continuous water flow creating a thermal feedback loop.
> remember, the advantage of a liquid cooling system is it TRANSPORTS heat away from the heat source so that heat load can be cooled down elsewhere. somewhere that will have less size restriction for the amount of surface area to dissipating the heat load.


Excellent explanation!







Now that got me thinking, I am running a 180mm magicool rad(stock fan) and intend to have a XSPC EX120 rad(GT 1850) on the rear exhaust. So technically, after the heat transfers to air from the 180mm rad, it now goes to the 120mm rad. My 120mm rad gets hot air so is it any useful at all(even a little). I am intending to cool a i5 2500K and a GTX680/7970(pending) and I know its been asked alot in this thread if 180+120mm is enough for cooling these 2 components. Also, by having push pull on the 120mm rad, would it help much since more hot air is exhausted out faster.

Another solution is having a high fpi rad with a high rpm fan on it for the exhaust rad(thinking GTX120 With GT 5400 on fan controller), is that gonna help by much or not since I understand its taking in hot air ,then I would rather stay with quieter setup.

Thanks in advance

Edit: I do realized that having 2 separate loops maybe different from having the 2 rads in 1 loop since the temps equalize or something like that?

I may consider crossfire in future so a discussion that considers the thermal load of that would be good


----------



## AzzaM

Mine should arrive between 09:06 and 10:06.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm thinking ghetto style. Like suspended from the 5.25 bays with zip ties. I already have the 180 as exhaust so it would blow straight into the fan and out.


i don't recommend making the 180mm an exhaust. that would put your system into negative pressure mode and invite tons of dust everywhere to migrate into your system and complicate an already difficult thermal solution.

what you have to keep in mind is WHERE the heat goes after you transport it around in the water loop. heat does not magically disappear, it has to go somewhere. ideally you want the heat to be dissipated via the radiator to an external environment (hence the suggestion of cutting a hole on the roof of the 5.25 bays) if the heat remains inside the case, then you are simply moving the heat around and not alot of "cooling" is actually done. the heat will effectively be raising the ambient temp inside the case and cause problems with other heat producing components such as PSU, RAM, northbridge, HDD, etc..

baddad62 has an elegant (if abit extreme) solution by moving the entire cooling engine (radiator/fan assembly) outside the case as seen here

however, his mod actually requires the minimal amount of cutting and modding. he simply made his case "bigger" by extending his thermal solution beyond the physical confines of the case. essentially he's exploiting the primary feature of liquid cooling to it's fullest extent. he recognize the fact that liquid allows him to transport the heat elsewhere, and, he's transporting the heat to a location that can do no possible harm to his system (outside the case) and as far away from the cool air intake of the case as possible to avoid cool air contamination by hot exhaust.

for a 240rad that's about the best solution you can have. the other solution involve removing the HDD cage and actually mounting the rad side ways on the side panel.... would be a pain in the arse every time he has to open the side panel. for 2 x 120 rads, the best solution would be the bigger rad on the rear exhaust port and cutting the hole on the roof of the 5.25 bay for the smaller rad. no hot air remains inside the case and all other components stay cool while retaining the 180mm fan as intake for crucial cooling of your RAID.


----------



## MaxFTW

Building it up :3


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The cpu fan error means when the bios checked the fans they were too low. If you know for a fact that its fine just disable it in the bios. I turned my warning off. I would get that sometimes but I have an antec kuhler 920.


Thanks Do you know where in bios I turn it off?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Excellent explanation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that got me thinking, I am running a 180mm magicool rad(stock fan) and intend to have a XSPC EX120 rad(GT 1850) on the rear exhaust. So technically, after the heat transfers to air from the 180mm rad, it now goes to the 120mm rad. My 120mm rad gets hot air so is it any useful at all(even a little). I am intending to cool a i5 2500K and a GTX680/7970(pending) and I know its been asked alot in this thread if 180+120mm is enough for cooling these 2 components. Also, by having push pull on the 120mm rad, would it help much since more hot air is exhausted out faster.
> Another solution is having a high fpi rad with a high rpm fan on it for the exhaust rad(thinking GTX120 With GT 5400 on fan controller), is that gonna help by much or not since I understand its taking in hot air ,then I would rather stay with quieter setup.
> Thanks in advance
> Edit: I do realized that having 2 separate loops maybe different from having the 2 rads in 1 loop since the temps equalize or something like that?
> I may consider crossfire in future so a discussion that considers the thermal load of that would be good


this is going to sound alittle strange, but whether 180 + 120 rad is "sufficient" cooling for a 680/7970 + 2500k is ENTIRELY up to you







what this means is what kind of temps are you looking for? if you are reasonable in your expectations of what the load temps are? as far as hardware tolerances, it's entirely feasible to cool both JUST on the 180mm rad (all of the components in question have very high tolerance for heat)... but most people tend to go nuts having unreasonable expectations of having their hardware operating at ambient temp under full synthetic load









the easiest way i can explain this is for you to make an mental calculation of the TOTAL surface area of all the air coolers you've taken off your components(add up the size of each fin of the cooler) and compare it to the total surface area of the radiator (again add up the size of each fin in the rad) and see which one is bigger. if the surface area of the air coolers is bigger then the surface area of the rad, then you would have gotten better temps staying with air cooler. (remember liquid is simply there to TRANSPORT heat. the rad and fan are still the cooling engine in the equation) it's true in the actual results of testing, the liquid solution would have a slight advantage due to other factors, but it's not enough to be worried about here.

while generally speaking it's better to have more surface area (2 rads) under ideal conditions.... but the conditions aren't exactly ideal since the smaller rad would be taking a penalty in having "dirty air" (pre heated by the 180mm rad) as an intake source. given this dilemma, you have 1 of several options.
1. go ahead with the 2nd rad and boost the overall surface area (will still help since the entirety of the heat dumped into the case by the 180mm rad is not fed exclusively to the 120 rad. (this situation is different from what lightsout suggested earlier. his situation has the exhaust fan of 1 rad acting as the intake fan of the 2nd rad. thereby feeding the entirety of the thermal load onto the 2nd rad. ) your situation is different because there is "leakage" in the overall airflow pattern. not all of the heat is dumped onto the 2nd rad. some of that will be absorbed by the skin(side panel) of the case and dissipated through convection. some of the heat will simply leak out from the holes in the back of the case and some through the PSU openings.

2. go with push/pull on the 180 rad and see how the temps go. a 180 rad has roughly the same surface area as a 240 rad due to its shape. if you do not expect unreasonably low load temps, the single 180 rad can handle that load in a push/pull configuration.

3. make the 120mm rad an intake port also (after you put a fan filter on the 120mm intake fan) this "should" provide you with the best temp numbers, however you are dumping all 290w of thermal load inside the case and onto the RAM, northbridge, HDD, etc... tho this is not as bad as you might think if you do it properly. I would STRONGLY recommend that you remove the top faceplate of the 5.25 bay so all this hot air has a nice big opening to escape from







(assuming you are only using a single bay pump/res instead of a dual bay pump/res) if both bays are used by pump/res, then you may have to do some cutting since you want to have a pretty decent sized hole for all that hot air to escape from.

4. go absolutely nuts and have push/pull on both rads pumping heat into the case







this is where you've decided to go SLi/Xfire and need to have the best heat dissipation possible. damn the HDD/RAM/northbridge/PSU, i want to play my BF3 on a 120hz 3D monitor


----------



## MaxFTW

Is the backplate screws on the H60 supposed to be slightly wobbly?

Im guessing not otherwise it would not be on properly when i fit it right?

/E apparently its normal, Just mounted mine, Seems fine but i cant help but think i have TP all over my CPU bracket as there seems a lot on the h60 :/


----------



## AzzaM

Here are some non so great pictures from my phone. Easiest build I've ever done to be honest. Few niggly things like the dust filter on the top being plastic and the side screws on the top panel are a bit annoying to screw back in because the panel doesn't just sit in perfectly you have to press and hold it a little bit.

Got an SSD in the top, not actually fixed in I didn't , 3 hard drives in the hard drive cage and a H50 cooling the CPU, with push pull fans. Gap between the hard drives in the cage and the CPU sock is tiny, so as said if you have a large heatsink beware!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> baddad62 has an elegant (if abit extreme) solution by moving the entire cooling engine (radiator/fan assembly) outside the case as seen here
> 
> however, his mod actually requires the minimal amount of cutting and modding. he simply made his case "bigger" by extending his thermal solution beyond the physical confines of the case. essentially he's exploiting the primary feature of liquid cooling to it's fullest extent. he recognize the fact that liquid allows him to transport the heat elsewhere, and, he's transporting the heat to a location that can do no possible harm to his system (outside the case) and as far away from the cool air intake of the case as possible to avoid cool air contamination by hot exhaust.
> for a 240rad that's about the best solution you can have. the other solution involve removing the HDD cage and actually mounting the rad side ways on the side panel.... would be a pain in the arse every time he has to open the side panel. for 2 x 120 rads, the best solution would be the bigger rad on the rear exhaust port and cutting the hole on the roof of the 5.25 bay for the smaller rad. no hot air remains inside the case and all other components stay cool while retaining the 180mm fan as intake for crucial cooling of your RAID.


Many thanks for the compliment "psyclum"









Ha Ha ha you think that a bit extreme, the external idea actually started with a 420mm rad then down to a 360mm rad then the 240mm rad








.

The only mods made to the case at the moment are the removal of the rear 120mm fan grill and 2 holes for the tube to pass through the back pannel, fairly simple with my trusty rotary tool and step drill


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'm thinking ghetto style. Like suspended from the 5.25 bays with zip ties. I already have the 180 as exhaust so it would blow straight into the fan and out.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't recommend making the 180mm an exhaust. that would put your system into negative pressure mode and invite tons of dust everywhere to migrate into your system and complicate an already difficult thermal solution.
> 
> what you have to keep in mind is WHERE the heat goes after you transport it around in the water loop. heat does not magically disappear, it has to go somewhere. ideally you want the heat to be dissipated via the radiator to an external environment (hence the suggestion of cutting a hole on the roof of the 5.25 bays) if the heat remains inside the case, then you are simply moving the heat around and not alot of "cooling" is actually done. the heat will effectively be raising the ambient temp inside the case and cause problems with other heat producing components such as PSU, RAM, northbridge, HDD, etc..
> 
> baddad62 has an elegant (if abit extreme) solution by moving the entire cooling engine (radiator/fan assembly) outside the case as seen here
> 
> however, his mod actually requires the minimal amount of cutting and modding. he simply made his case "bigger" by extending his thermal solution beyond the physical confines of the case. essentially he's exploiting the primary feature of liquid cooling to it's fullest extent. he recognize the fact that liquid allows him to transport the heat elsewhere, and, he's transporting the heat to a location that can do no possible harm to his system (outside the case) and as far away from the cool air intake of the case as possible to avoid cool air contamination by hot exhaust.
> 
> for a 240rad that's about the best solution you can have. the other solution involve removing the HDD cage and actually mounting the rad side ways on the side panel.... would be a pain in the arse every time he has to open the side panel. for 2 x 120 rads, the best solution would be the bigger rad on the rear exhaust port and cutting the hole on the roof of the 5.25 bay for the smaller rad. no hot air remains inside the case and all other components stay cool while retaining the 180mm fan as intake for crucial cooling of your RAID.
Click to expand...

I have the 180 as exhaust right now. The 120 in the rear of the case is intake and there is a fan filter there. So dust is not a problem. Its always best to have a rad intaking outside cool air compared to the warm air inside the case.

I understand this heats up the inside of the case but with the big front fan exhausting its fine. Mobo temp stayed the same GPU temp went up like 4c. I hate external rads thats definitely not something I am interested in.

I still may flip the fans back though and just leave the gpu on air. The small temp increase on my gpu brought it over 70c which is what has made me want to put it back on the kuhler 620.


----------



## MaxFTW

What is the best PSU to get for this case, The XFX is 2mm thicker so i cant have the fan facing down.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> what you have to keep in mind is WHERE the heat goes after you transport it around in the water loop. heat does not magically disappear, it has to go somewhere. ideally you want the heat to be dissipated via the radiator to an external environment (hence the suggestion of cutting a hole on the roof of the 5.25 bays) if the heat remains inside the case, then you are simply moving the heat around and not alot of "cooling" is actually done. the heat will effectively be raising the ambient temp inside the case and cause problems with other heat producing components such as PSU, RAM, northbridge,


This guy has a 1400mm rad in his optical bay









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626


----------



## lightsout

Thats sick it looks like it fits right in there.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats sick it looks like it fits right in there.


that actually requires more modding then baddad62's rig. however it does keep the system small with the rad remaining internal to the system. if you look at the orientation of the fan, he has that as an exhaust point and he'd have to cut the hole in the roof of the 5.25 bay and put some kind of grill on top to minimize and accidental damage by stuff falling into the opening. however, it's an excellent picture of what i mentioned earlier regarding where/how to mount the kuhler 620 (tho i was thinking about mounting it directly onto the roof with bolts)

one thing you should keep in mind regarding using kuhler for the GPU is that you NEED to keep the VRM and RAM on the GPU cool as well. the kuhler is not like a custom coolplate and does not take into consideration of the VRM / RAM on the GPU.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the best PSU to get for this case, The XFX is 2mm thicker so i cant have the fan facing down.


hum... there is a length restriction for the TJ08-E, but not thickness.... if the XFX is too thick, then it falls outside of the ATX specifications. was this a replacement PSU for a dell system or one of those strange antec cases that accept none standard PSU's?

anyway, as far as "best" PSU, I generally recommend a corsair AX series PSU. there are other "top of the line" PSU's like the seasonic X series, but they are usually harder to find. if you are trying to build a silent system, there is always the kingwin stryker, tho it's abit longer then recommended and you may have to do some modding.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Hey guys. I've got a question. I won't be building my build until around mid July, but I'm abandoning my Cosmos S case for a smaller form-factor case. This case has been one of my top choices so far.

I intend to use my G.Skill Sniper RAM again, but after looking at pictures from multiple reviews, I'm not sure if the RAM's heatsink will clear my two WD Black HDD's.

The motherboard that I intend to use is the ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M. Do you guys think the RAM will clear or should I buy low-profile memory?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Ha Ha ha you think that a bit extreme, the external idea actually started with a 420mm rad then down to a 360mm rad then the 240mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


well it's extreme in a sense that you are treating the thermal solution as a subsystem... much like how we build servers. for a server cluster, having HDD in the server is not practical, so we migrate the HDD's outside the server and make a SAN so all of the servers have access to it. in the consumer market, the idea is translated into small NAS boxes. you are essentially taking the same "subsystem" approach and translating it in terms of liquid cooling. essentially, you now have a "thermal mitigation subsystem" and that rad does not even have to be in the same room as the computer (ALOT of plumbing work for that tho







) all you have to do is mount a pair of quick disconnects where the hose comes out of the case at the bottom and you'll be set for some "exotic" liquid system like routing 100 feet of copper pipe on the shady side outside of the house







who needs fans when you have 100 feet of copper pipes







(tho you might need stronger pumps for all that liquid mass







)


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well it's extreme in a sense that you are treating the thermal solution as a subsystem... much like how we build servers. for a server cluster, having HDD in the server is not practical, so we migrate the HDD's outside the server and make a SAN so all of the servers have access to it. in the consumer market, the idea is translated into small NAS boxes. you are essentially taking the same "subsystem" approach and translating it in terms of liquid cooling. essentially, you now have a "thermal mitigation subsystem" and that rad does not even have to be in the same room as the computer (ALOT of plumbing work for that tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) all you have to do is mount a pair of quick disconnects where the hose comes out of the case at the bottom and you'll be set for some "exotic" liquid system like routing 100 feet of copper pipe on the shady side outside of the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who needs fans when you have 100 feet of copper pipes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (tho you might need stronger pumps for all that liquid mass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


That's a train of thought i've been on a while ago and my thought are now on the smaller scale of an external rad box if i can pick up another 420mm rad.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> That's a train of thought i've been on a while ago and my thought are now on the smaller scale of an external rad box if i can pick up another 420mm rad.


incidentally, have you seen the phobya 1080?












i bet you can do some passive cooling with that mother if you aren't too picky on load temps


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

All the mats are builded in my TJ08 case...

Just wating for my gfx card









Here a quick load and idle of the Ivy 3770k @ 4500 Mhz

Idle


Load 100 %


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thats sick it looks like it fits right in there.
> 
> 
> 
> one thing you should keep in mind regarding using kuhler for the GPU is that you NEED to keep the VRM and RAM on the GPU cool as well. the kuhler is not like a custom coolplate and does not take into consideration of the VRM / RAM on the GPU.
Click to expand...

Yah thanks for this. I am very aware. The bracket that I have has a 92mm fan on it blowing directly on the vrms. But I plan to get a different mount that allows me to keep the stock plate on the vrm/memory.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> This guy has a 1400mm rad in his optical bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Thanks for sharing this! Im personally thinking about going with the 200mm up front. I want ivy bridge but am nervous about temps-

Anyone know if there are any 200mm fans that have the 180mm bolt pattern? bitfenix spectre pro 200mm and nzxt fn-200rb seem to have other bolt patterns but their sites dont say anything about it. I might try the nzxt one regardless since it moves 166cfm
newegg:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835146003

Well here is a more updated shot of my current setup. Added my other 120mm radiator in preperation for either a 2700k, 3570k or 3770k. I just have to list my 2500k for sale when Im ready for the switch. Still wrestling with it in my head


----------



## lightsout

Looks good. Lets see some load temps.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good. Lets see some load temps.


Havent ran em yet, I will fire up prime now though since Im not gonna need the pc for a while


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Hello Gents; I am done.
> Front View
> 
> Cable Management Side
> 
> The Belly of The Beast
> 
> Closeup of Water Cooling
> 
> GPU Temps


^This


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good. Lets see some load temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Havent ran em yet, I will fire up prime now though since Im not gonna need the pc for a while
Click to expand...

Thanks, just curious.

^^ Thats crazy wheres your mobo lol??? Lets see those gpu's under load. Idle doesn't mean a whole lot. Thats a crazy setup man.


----------



## Fredal

Hey Guys,

I'm getting ready to build my machine in the next two weeks and I'm starting to think about where everything is going to go in the case. I'm going to be putting a BD writer in one of the two 5.25" bays and will be mounting a 3.5" HDD in the other 5.25" bay. Originally I was planning to use grommets to attach the 3.5" HDD, but after reading about the minimal silencing others have experienced with grommets, I'm considering using a suspension system (like shown on SPCR many years ago) instead. Do any of you have experience wiring one of these up in the TJ08-E? How did it work out for you? Any other advice on this?

I am a bit limited on where else I can place the 3.5" HDD - I don't want to use the HDD rack that comes with the case, and the bottom 3.5" bay will be taken up by a card reader (that's what I get for trying to make an all-purpose gaming / HTPC / home computer). The SDD will be hidden behind the MB like everyone else....


----------



## mr. biggums

have to say i absolutely loved working with this case, just finished up a build for my friend besides it looking good, having incredible amounts of room the new owner of it ended up with a powerful little machine.
specs: 3570k, msi z77ma-g45, 8GB muskin blacklines, and a 1TB HD, and the gtx 570 which we got for a decent price considering it was new.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good. Lets see some load temps.


In ref. to the antec 920 with 2 radiators. This kinda shows that the greatest weakness in the cooler is the cpu block, but still not a bad cooler. The comparison isnt apples to apples but VERY close to it.

lol, looks like only a 2c difference. I think I ran the first test at 72F though, it was cooler and I remember needing to use the heater to get the room over 70F to simulate more normal temps but here is the before. I think even though I used a heater the liquid temp might have had an easier time staying cooler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







After, peak 76F ambient, started at 74F ambient.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> have to say i absolutely loved working with this case, just finished up a build for my friend besides it looking good, having incredible amounts of room the new owner of it ended up with a powerful little machine.
> specs: 3570k, msi z77ma-g45, 8GB muskin blacklines, and a 1TB HD, and the gtx 570 which we got for a decent price considering it was new.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice dude, You can also eliminate the cage and put the HDD below where its at now. Im VERY tempted to get a 3570k (or 2700K) but yeah. He should love it, my gtx570 plays bf3 great


----------



## MaxFTW

Icetron was right about the HDD noise transfer, What can i fix that with?

The HDD rattles the case, My fans and the corsair pump are quiet though

Cant get anywhere with my PC as it dont shut down though, Just sets itself to a sleep sorta state with a _ line on a black screen much like dos.
I need to find a fix to that and im ceritain its related to the Mobo

Sleep mode is blanked out on windows too :/

/E Oh and can someone tell me if the AX750 fits and screws in with the fan facing down?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

OK I'm back.

I need your help though!! Anyone's who's not on the list either pm me or let me know and I'll get you on the list!!

And any amazing builds I've missed I'd appreciate the link!

Thanks and sorry!


----------



## Dave63

Anyone care to recommend a GPU under £200, I am thinking of going with the "Gainward GTX 560ti Phantom" because it supposed to be pretty quiet...any reason I shouldn't ??


----------



## Iketh

i believe 6850 is the highest card that has passive cooling options, check them out if you're looking for quiet... not quite as fast as the 560ti tho


----------



## Dave63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> i believe 6850 is the highest card that has passive cooling options, check them out if you're looking for quiet... not quite as fast as the 560ti tho


I am pretty sure I read somewhere that silverstone recommend a gpu that vents outside the case, which I think means a fully enclosed one, i.e. not a passive one. However I don't know how important that is or even if I understand it correctly.

Also thinking of getting the asus p8z77-m as opposed to the pro version, the only difference I can see is the pro has better sound and more sata 3 connections - any reason I shouldn't ?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> OK I'm back.
> I need your help though!! Anyone's who's not on the list either pm me or let me know and I'll get you on the list!!
> And any amazing builds I've missed I'd appreciate the link!
> Thanks and sorry!


Keep up the good work buddy.









PM sent


----------



## zelly

Anyone know the best way to mount HDDs in the 5,25" bays? My WD 500GB Caviar Black is mounted in the bottom cage, not the HDD cage. It has irritating vibrations and sounds, compared to the near silence of other components. I dont remember, the bottom cage has no anti-vibration material, but the HDD cage has? I couldnt mount any 3,5 HDDs there, because the fan of my be quiet cpu cooler is to close. I can post pics later if if necessary, havent done any cable manegement yet


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> OK I'm back.
> I need your help though!! Anyone's who's not on the list either pm me or let me know and I'll get you on the list!!
> And any amazing builds I've missed I'd appreciate the link!
> Thanks and sorry!


Welcome back 
I'm on the list woehoee...

You can add H80 corsair fits perfect in this case......


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Anyone know the best way to mount HDDs in the 5,25" bays? My WD 500GB Caviar Black is mounted in the bottom cage, not the HDD cage. It has irritating vibrations and sounds, compared to the near silence of other components. I dont remember, the bottom cage has no anti-vibration material, but the HDD cage has? I couldnt mount any 3,5 HDDs there, because the fan of my be quiet cpu cooler is to close. I can post pics later if if necessary, havent done any cable manegement yet


I used silverstones bracket for that. Go to their site and you will see it in drive bay accessories. It will allow one 3.5 and two 2.5 drives while allowing the use of the stock drive bay cover too. I don't hear the 3.5 hdd like I did when it was at the bottom.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good. Lets see some load temps.
> 
> 
> 
> In ref. to the antec 920 with 2 radiators. This kinda shows that the greatest weakness in the cooler is the cpu block, but still not a bad cooler. The comparison isnt apples to apples but VERY close to it.
> 
> lol, looks like only a 2c difference. I think I ran the first test at 72F though, it was cooler and I remember needing to use the heater to get the room over 70F to simulate more normal temps but here is the before. I think even though I used a heater the liquid temp might have had an easier time staying cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After, peak 76F ambient, started at 74F ambient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> have to say i absolutely loved working with this case, just finished up a build for my friend besides it looking good, having incredible amounts of room the new owner of it ended up with a powerful little machine.
> specs: 3570k, msi z77ma-g45, 8GB muskin blacklines, and a 1TB HD, and the gtx 570 which we got for a decent price considering it was new.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice dude, You can also eliminate the cage and put the HDD below where its at now. Im VERY tempted to get a 3570k (or 2700K) but yeah. He should love it, my gtx570 plays bf3 great
Click to expand...

Still man those are excellent temps. Under 70c is awesome. I was way above that even with the silver arrow.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Anyone know the best way to mount HDDs in the 5,25" bays? My WD 500GB Caviar Black is mounted in the bottom cage, not the HDD cage. It has irritating vibrations and sounds, compared to the near silence of other components. I dont remember, the bottom cage has no anti-vibration material, but the HDD cage has? I couldnt mount any 3,5 HDDs there, because the fan of my be quiet cpu cooler is to close. I can post pics later if if necessary, havent done any cable manegement yet


Not sure what is the best but i'm going to be using 2 of these


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Not sure what is the best but i'm going to be using 2 of these


I would not recommend stacking the HDD's in that density. there is no airflow in that location of the case and when the HDD's are packed that tight, they can easily reach unhealthy temps.


----------



## MaxFTW

Yeah i would not mind putting my HDD at the top but theres no airflow thats my main concern

Still cant fix my pc.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Still man those are excellent temps. Under 70c is awesome. I was way above that even with the silver arrow.


Thanks dude. I think I'm just gonna get a 2600k too. Listed my CPU on Craigslist a little high since I'm not super motivated but once I sell it gonna go 2600k. Was thinking 2700k but no real proof they are better binned.


----------



## lightsout

They do all seem to hit 5ghz on good voltage though. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks dude. I think I'm just gonna get a 2600k too. Listed my CPU on Craigslist a little high since I'm not super motivated but once I sell it gonna go 2600k. Was thinking 2700k but no real proof they are better binned.


That's a nice 2500k you've got there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> They do all seem to hit 5ghz on good voltage though. Good luck with your sale.










I'm thoroughly enjoying this thing, want another


----------



## battleponcho

Update, added Corsair A70 cooler. Never overclocked a i5 before, whats the standard oc? 4.5ghz at stock voltage? expected temps?


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> 
> Update, added Corsair A70 cooler. Never overclocked a i5 before, whats the standard oc? 4.5ghz at stock voltage? expected temps?


nah that would be a very good chip.

4.5 at somewhere around 1.3 is more common I think.

At least it was for my chips


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I used silverstones bracket for that. Go to their site and you will see it in drive bay accessories. It will allow one 3.5 and two 2.5 drives while allowing the use of the stock drive bay cover too. I don't hear the 3.5 hdd like I did when it was at the bottom.


http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

this one? Also, what programs do you use for controlling and monitoring fanspeeds etc, i cant seem to install fanxpert for some reason. I have the asus maximus v gene motherboard


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> I am pretty sure I read somewhere that silverstone recommend a gpu that vents outside the case, which I think means a fully enclosed one, i.e. not a passive one. However I don't know how important that is or even if I understand it correctly.
> Also thinking of getting the asus p8z77-m as opposed to the pro version, the only difference I can see is the pro has better sound and more sata 3 connections - any reason I shouldn't ?


If your P/S is sucking from the top vent, I wouldn't worry about this. Check out the rear of the case. It's basically open, so plenty of ventilation.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> this one? Also, what programs do you use for controlling and monitoring fanspeeds etc, i cant seem to install fanxpert for some reason. I have the asus maximus v gene motherboard


Yeah that's the one. Personally I use the motherboard fan plugs to control the fans. The Asus software is great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> That's a nice 2500k you've got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying this thing, want another


Thanks. I have no reason to upgrade other then to try something new. I love the 2500k LOL my 1100t wasn't bad either though







Almost didn't recognize ya with the different pic


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> this one? Also, what programs do you use for controlling and monitoring fanspeeds etc, i cant seem to install fanxpert for some reason. I have the asus maximus v gene motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the one. Personally I use the motherboard fan plugs to control the fans. The Asus software is great.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> That's a nice 2500k you've got there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying this thing, want another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. I have no reason to upgrade other then to try something new. I love the 2500k LOL my 1100t wasn't bad either though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost didn't recognize ya with the different pic
Click to expand...

Honestly going from a 2500k to a 2600l I have noticed zero difference in any actual use. My 3dmark score went up a tad. But thats it. Still was worth it though for the small price I paid. And Famine got the i5 he was looking for


----------



## funksoul

I finally got my new system built, but I had a pretty major issue along the way!

As I couldn't afford an entirely new system all in one go, I took the PSU, GPU and DVD drive from my old PC. The GPU is an NVIDIA 8800 GT with a Zalman cooler attached to it, but I removed the rather noisy fan and installed 2 80mm Nexus fans instead. I built the new system and was about 80% done and I tried to fit the GPU in, but it was too big! Thankfully, I was able to nip down to a local supermarket and get a HDMI to DVI cable so I'm currently using the HD graphics built into the CPU.

Here's the main specs of my build: -

TJ08-E with the fan swapped out for a Phobya
Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 MOBO
Intel 3770K
16GB of Corsair low profile RAM
Samsung 830 128GB SSD
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 cooler

I've fitted a Silverstone hot swap bay so I'm going to be adding a 2TB hard drive tomorrow. I also fitted a Silverstone FP37 card reader, but the green light on it stays on even when the PC is off, which is a bit annoying.

I'm getting CPU temps of about 23 degrees while idling, which is pretty good. I haven't tested it under load yet. The system is a bit louder than my old machine and the noise is coming from the 2 PWM fans on the Noctua, which is a little disappointing as I thought that it was supposed to be "silent". It's certainly not loud, but my last PC really was close to silent.

I'll post a couple of pics when it's finished. I need to pick out a nice GPU now!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Honestly going from a 2500k to a 2600l I have noticed zero difference in any actual use. My 3dmark score went up a tad. But thats it. Still was worth it though for the small price I paid. And Famine got the i5 he was looking for


Lol yeah Im sure, the 2500k is so darn quick Im only switching for the fun of overclocking another cpu. I enjoyed amd overclocking more since it was more of a challenge but I do like how easy intel overclocks at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funksoul*
> 
> I finally got my new system built, but I had a pretty major issue along the way!
> As I couldn't afford an entirely new system all in one go, I took the PSU, GPU and DVD drive from my old PC. The GPU is an NVIDIA 8800 GT with a Zalman cooler attached to it, but I removed the rather noisy fan and installed 2 80mm Nexus fans instead. I built the new system and was about 80% done and I tried to fit the GPU in, but it was too big! Thankfully, I was able to nip down to a local supermarket and get a HDMI to DVI cable so I'm currently using the HD graphics built into the CPU.
> Here's the main specs of my build: -
> TJ08-E with the fan swapped out for a Phobya
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z/Gen3 MOBO
> Intel 3770K
> 16GB of Corsair low profile RAM
> Samsung 830 128GB SSD
> Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 cooler
> I've fitted a Silverstone hot swap bay so I'm going to be adding a 2TB hard drive tomorrow. I also fitted a Silverstone FP37 card reader, but the green light on it stays on even when the PC is off, which is a bit annoying.
> I'm getting CPU temps of about 23 degrees while idling, which is pretty good. I haven't tested it under load yet. The system is a bit louder than my old machine and the noise is coming from the 2 PWM fans on the Noctua, which is a little disappointing as I thought that it was supposed to be "silent". It's certainly not loud, but my last PC really was close to silent.
> I'll post a couple of pics when it's finished. I need to pick out a nice GPU now!


The light staying on is an asus thing. Anything plugged in via usb retains some sort of power. Same thing when I had the asus CHV too but my msi board didnt do it.


----------



## lightsout

I actually prefer ocing with the multi. Maybe I'm just lazy. It was always a pain getting my ram at the proper speed on my 1055t. It would always run at 1451 because of funky ratio. The harder part with sandy is getting the voltages refined. I'm leaving mine alone now. Finally accepted I'm not hitting 5ghz without a real loop.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually prefer ocing with the multi. Maybe I'm just lazy. It was always a pain getting my ram at the proper speed on my 1055t. It would always run at 1451 because of funky ratio. The harder part with sandy is getting the voltages refined. I'm leaving mine alone now. Finally accepted I'm not hitting 5ghz without a real loop.


Yeah, been READING and READING, if the 2700k stays at $280 Im just gonna get that. Only $20 more and seems that there are a ton that do 5.0ghz. I just want at least 4.8ghz, 5.0 would be the goal though for me too. Hope frys pricematches again


----------



## MaxFTW

Can someone confirm that you can screw the ax750 in with the fan facing down in the case?

Also ill be fine with 750W right?


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Can someone confirm that you can screw the ax750 in with the fan facing down in the case?
> Also ill be fine with 750W right?


dunno about mounting orientation, but if you are talking about 750watt psu for your sig then yeah, that would even qualify as overkill









You could throw another 570 in there and still have plenty of headroom

A quality 500-600 watter would be plenty actually


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Can someone confirm that you can screw the ax750 in with the fan facing down in the case?
> Also ill be fine with 750W right?


I have the AX850 face down ( means fan down in to the case )
My mate got the AX750, same thing...

SO yes it works


----------



## Sheld0r

Hey guys,

after long days of reading reviews and browsing through list of hardware I finally ordered my TJ08e, which is going to replace my Obsidian 650D.

And after a huge amount of overtime at work, I decided, that I'd like to reward myself a little bit and replace my current hardware as well. Not that it's bad stuff, but I had to change the MB, so why not change the platform? I'm not quite sure about the future of AMD CPU's, so I bought following stuff:

The case








Intel Core i5 3570k
Asus Maximus V Gene Z77

I'll take my Corsair Vengeance 8GB from the old setup, as well as the Evga 570. Might replace it with a 7970, because I'm running low on VRAM sometimes.
I'll keep my BeQuiet Straight 580w, too. Hope, it's powerfull enough for the new components and the 7970.

On the other hand, I'd really like to give watercooling a try. So i COULD go for an Evga 580 Hydro copper. But the performance isn't as good as the 7970 ... meh ... I don't know








Maybe you guys have some ideas?

Cheers from germany


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I actually prefer ocing with the multi. Maybe I'm just lazy. It was always a pain getting my ram at the proper speed on my 1055t. It would always run at 1451 because of funky ratio. The harder part with sandy is getting the voltages refined. I'm leaving mine alone now. Finally accepted I'm not hitting 5ghz without a real loop.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, been READING and READING, if the 2700k stays at $280 Im just gonna get that. Only $20 more and seems that there are a ton that do 5.0ghz. I just want at least 4.8ghz, 5.0 would be the goal though for me too. Hope frys pricematches again
Click to expand...

Yah the 2700k seems to be a pretty sweet chip. Binned or not they all seem to OC very good.

Just had to o and one up me didn't ya.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Can someone confirm that you can screw the ax750 in with the fan facing down in the case?
> Also ill be fine with 750W right?


Yeah ax750 is great. With everything overclocked I pull 360watts I think at the wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> after long days of reading reviews and browsing through list of hardware I finally ordered my TJ08e, which is going to replace my Obsidian 650D.
> And after a huge amount of overtime at work, I decided, that I'd like to reward myself a little bit and replace my current hardware as well. Not that it's bad stuff, but I had to change the MB, so why not change the platform? I'm not quite sure about the future of AMD CPU's, so I bought following stuff:
> The case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k
> Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
> I'll take my Corsair Vengeance 8GB from the old setup, as well as the Evga 570. Might replace it with a 7970, because I'm running low on VRAM sometimes.
> I'll keep my BeQuiet Straight 580w, too. Hope, it's powerfull enough for the new components and the 7970.
> On the other hand, I'd really like to give watercooling a try. So i COULD go for an Evga 580 Hydro copper. But the performance isn't as good as the 7970 ... meh ... I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys have some ideas?
> Cheers from germany


Nice setup. If you want an easy kit the xspc rasa kits are great and they have two different 120mm versions. Wwway better than a corsair/antec one. Cooling the gpu and CPU needs a lot more cooling than a single 120mm or possible more than a single 200mm. You can do the CPU first and if you get the h2o addiction add the gpu later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah the 2700k seems to be a pretty sweet chip. Binned or not they all seem to OC very good.
> Just had to o and one up me didn't ya.


LOL well you do have the better gpu haha. That's way out my budget till Sept or October LOL

Well think Monday I'm gonna do a side panel window. Looks easy and already have a jigsaw so I will post pics. I took Monday off since I come back from a camping trip Sunday. Would be fun to get the 2700k and side window done that day


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> nah that would be a very good chip.
> 4.5 at somewhere around 1.3 is more common I think.
> At least it was for my chips


Currently oc to 4.5ghz, didn't change voltage, temps didn't go above 60c after playing battlefield 3 for a few hours. This good?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Can someone confirm that you can screw the ax750 in with the fan facing down in the case?
> Also ill be fine with 750W right?


I have a AX750, yes you can do that.


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice setup. If you want an easy kit the xspc rasa kits are great and they have two different 120mm versions. Wwway better than a corsair/antec one. Cooling the gpu and CPU needs a lot more cooling than a single 120mm or possible more than a single 200mm. You can do the CPU first and if you get the h2o addiction add the gpu later.


Thanks!







I'm still a bit unsure about selling the 1090t. But I guess it'll be ok for the next 2-3 years, so it should be fine.
And since my "office" and my living room are combined, a huge ATX-build next to the desk looks a bit ... stupid.
With the new setup, I can easily take the TJ08 from my desk and connect it to my TV. Looks a bit stupid with the 650D









The xspc looks nice. I saw the EK H3O a couple of days ago. Looks nice, too. I'm not sure, if I could manage to pick out certain parts on my own, even though I saw a lot of builds in this thread already. But as Jeremy Clarkson says: How hard can it be?









I personally don't like the corsair H's. My H60 was fine for a couple of days when it started to smell very nasty. And the cooling was meh-ish, too.

I guess I'll keep the 570 for a little bit longer, start with a little CPU-h2o and watch out for further drops on the gpu-prices :]


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> Currently oc to 4.5ghz, didn't change voltage, temps didn't go above 60c after playing battlefield 3 for a few hours. This good?


I would say so, although temps will probably be much higher if u run intel burn test or something.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Can someone confirm that you can screw the ax750 in with the fan facing down in the case?
> Also ill be fine with 750W right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah ax750 is great. With everything overclocked I pull 360watts I think at the wall.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Hey guys,
> after long days of reading reviews and browsing through list of hardware I finally ordered my TJ08e, which is going to replace my Obsidian 650D.
> And after a huge amount of overtime at work, I decided, that I'd like to reward myself a little bit and replace my current hardware as well. Not that it's bad stuff, but I had to change the MB, so why not change the platform? I'm not quite sure about the future of AMD CPU's, so I bought following stuff:
> The case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k
> Asus Maximus V Gene Z77
> I'll take my Corsair Vengeance 8GB from the old setup, as well as the Evga 570. Might replace it with a 7970, because I'm running low on VRAM sometimes.
> I'll keep my BeQuiet Straight 580w, too. Hope, it's powerfull enough for the new components and the 7970.
> On the other hand, I'd really like to give watercooling a try. So i COULD go for an Evga 580 Hydro copper. But the performance isn't as good as the 7970 ... meh ... I don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you guys have some ideas?
> Cheers from germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice setup. If you want an easy kit the xspc rasa kits are great and they have two different 120mm versions. Wwway better than a corsair/antec one. Cooling the gpu and CPU needs a lot more cooling than a single 120mm or possible more than a single 200mm. You can do the CPU first and if you get the h2o addiction add the gpu later.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yah the 2700k seems to be a pretty sweet chip. Binned or not they all seem to OC very good.
> Just had to o and one up me didn't ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL well you do have the better gpu haha. That's way out my budget till Sept or October LOL
> 
> Well think Monday I'm gonna do a side panel window. Looks easy and already have a jigsaw so I will post pics. I took Monday off since I come back from a camping trip Sunday. Would be fun to get the 2700k and side window done that day
Click to expand...

Looking forward to the side window. Lol I have recently been looking at other cases. As much as I love this one it is kind of limited on cooling choices. Not that I have any cash to get a different one. I have a thing for silverstone cases. But the big ones get a little pricey.


----------



## MaxFTW

Thx for the confirmation guys, Ordered a AX750 :3

Just need some HDD soundproofing i think


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Thx for the confirmation guys, Ordered a AX750 :3
> Just need some HDD soundproofing i think


Very good modular PSU !! and that fan is not working until you consume 175 watt or + 40 de grees.... 300 rpm and 10 decibel  I love it.


----------



## Jyve

Thinking of replacing my antec 620 with a good air cooler. Don't get me wrong, I love the hybrids despite all the negative stuff people say. I know its not very efficient, but
how bad would my gpu temps be if going to an air cooler on the cpu and using the 620 on my 570? I know the fans would blow the warm air off the sink and right into the
radiator of the 620. Just curious if anyone has or seen anyone do this.

PS: I know technically the 6850 is a stronger gpu, but sapphire makes a passive 7750 as well.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im so happy i could cry :3



Btw thats a 1 litre bottle of DQ Vodka :3


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleponcho*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update, added Corsair A70 cooler. Never overclocked a i5 before, whats the standard oc? 4.5ghz at stock voltage? expected temps?


Thanks for this! I was wondering what an A70 would look like in this case, what are your temps like?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im so happy i could cry :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw thats a 1 litre bottle of DQ Vodka :3


Inside shots bruh! (of the case not the vodka lol)


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Inside shots bruh! (of the case not the vodka lol)


About that....

As my PC is currently using the XFX psu i cant do cable management not to mention its held by 3 screws instead of 4

Ill get some when i put the AX750 in ... May be tomorow may be teh weekend


----------



## Jyve

When did Dairy Queen start making vodka?


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Thx for the confirmation guys, Ordered a AX750 :3
> Just need some HDD soundproofing i think


Let me know, I think the bottom cage with hdd makes sooo much vibration noise.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> When did Dairy Queen start making vodka?


Lol its not dairy queen.... i think? lol anyway its good stuff









@ Zelly

DW im looking out for hdd cage improvements


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Thinking of replacing my antec 620 with a good air cooler. Don't get me wrong, I love the hybrids despite all the negative stuff people say. I know its not very efficient, but
> how bad would my gpu temps be if going to an air cooler on the cpu and using the 620 on my 570? I know the fans would blow the warm air off the sink and right into the
> radiator of the 620. Just curious if anyone has or seen anyone do this.
> 
> PS: I know technically the 6850 is a stronger gpu, but sapphire makes a passive 7750 as well.


I should be running this setup in a few days. Hyper 212 evo blowing into an antec 920 rad for the gpu. I think it will be fine personally. Besides when running prime the air from the cooler is bearly warm.


----------



## battleponcho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Thanks for this! I was wondering what an A70 would look like in this case, what are your temps like?
> Inside shots bruh! (of the case not the vodka lol)


So far haven't seen it above 60c at 4.5ghz stock voltage. Played bf3 for a few hours. AC not on in the house and its been ~17c past few days.
If i am not mistaken you don't need to start worrying about temps on this chip until it hits around 75c.

Haven't had the time yet to do extensive testing.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Let me know, I think the bottom cage with hdd makes sooo much vibration noise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Lol its not dairy queen.... i think? lol anyway its good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Zelly
> DW im looking out for hdd cage improvements


I had noticeable noise when I had it down below in the accessory bay (2.5"?) But once I moved my hdd to the 5.25 bay I can't hear it. If you guys have the space consider that. I used one of the silverstone drive bay mounts found on their site.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I had noticeable noise when I had it down below in the accessory bay (2.5"?) But once I moved my hdd to the 5.25 bay I can't hear it. If you guys have the space consider that. I used one of the silverstone drive bay mounts found on their site.


As long as cable management is fine ill try, I get my AX750 today so ill see what i can do, Airflow from the front is still gonna be good right?


----------



## Sheld0r

And here we go









First thought:

The quality isn't as bad as I expected it to be, after reading a couple of reviews and comments.

Second thought:

It is a bit bigger, as I imagined it would be. But still a nice size.

Third thought:

I'm going to break my fingers trying to install the hardware and a water cooling in it.

But all in all ... 

And a quick shot with my crappy cellphone-cam. Sorry about that. Better pictures will follow


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> First thought:
> The quality isn't as bad as I expected it to be, after reading a couple of reviews and comments.
> Second thought:
> It is a bit bigger, as I imagined it would be. But still a nice size.
> Third thought:
> I'm going to break my fingers trying to install the hardware and a water cooling in it.


1. hum... as far as i know, the reviews has always given it a good to excellent on quality. you may have gotten some reviews from lian li fanboies









2. as far as size, it's "bigger" because it actually allows tower sized heatsinks to be installed in the box. try and squeeze a NH-D14 in anything smaller then this box









3. well, that's the price you pay for working with small form factor cases







but once everything is done, it'll be worth it.


----------



## funksoul

Yeah, I think they made it the perfect size. It's small in terms of height and depth, but wide enough to fit massive air coolers into.

I'm loving my new build now! Initially, I thought that the fans on my Noctua cooler were loud (they're PWM fans), but the automatic fan control was turned off in the BIOS so they were running at max speed all the time. I've turned that on and it's lovely and quiet.


----------



## Dragonheart

Just wanted to share my updated build.. Top left is the old look. I've now swapped to Sandy Bridge from my old X58 i7 930. Lovin it!

I can't remember who; but someone mentioned the Noctua U9B SE2 once. And then I looked it up; cos they said it handled their 2500K no sweat OC'd. And you were right! I love it! It's small; compact; and easy to mount. Isn't loud either. 4.5ghz 1.325v I don't pass 65 degrees on the hottest core even in Intel burn Test. XD


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*


very clean build







only suggestion i have is maybe rotating the AP181 90 degrees counter-clockwise so the wires are closer to the back of the mobo tray. since you've already taken tons of time doing your cables, might as well go the extra step and stealth the fan cables


----------



## zelly

Can anyone recomend a good soundcard that will fit with this case, the gene v motherboard, and a 3slot cooler on my gpu? I want something thats better than the asus xonard dx, which I had before, but at the same time not so big like the ASUS Xonar D2X, which surely wount fit? Everyone have their gpu on the slot closest to the cpu right? So how will a soundcard in the 1x slot at the top affect temps? Would be fun to try creative for once, anyone got some recomendations? Gonna be used for games/music/movies, with my beyerdyanmic dt770 pro and some proson speakers, so im not an audiophile but like good quality audio.


----------



## MaxFTW

at this rate most likely fit the AX750 in tomorrow

im ill


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Can anyone recomend a good soundcard that will fit with this case, the gene v motherboard, and a 3slot cooler on my gpu? I want something thats better than the asus xonard dx, which I had before, but at the same time not so big like the ASUS Xonar D2X, which surely wount fit? Everyone have their gpu on the slot closest to the cpu right? So how will a soundcard in the 1x slot at the top affect temps? Would be fun to try creative for once, anyone got some recomendations? Gonna be used for games/music/movies, with my beyerdyanmic dt770 pro and some proson speakers, so im not an audiophile but like good quality audio.


shouldn't affect the temps too much. unlike stacking 2 GPU's together, the D2X will simply be blocking airflow but not producing another 200w of heat to compound the problem







the triple slot cards do a great job in cooling to begin with,(that's why they are quiet compared to the 2 slot cards) I think your gpu may warn up by 1C higher then normal if you use the D2X. not really anything to sweat over. if the airflow really bothers you, use electrical tape and tape a little 2 to 3mm spacer on the triple slot card to ensure the sound card doesn't rest right on top of it. 2mm should be plenty of room for the fan to do its job considering how well the triple slot card cools to begin with.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> shouldn't affect the temps too much. unlike stacking 2 GPU's together, the D2X will simply be blocking airflow but not producing another 200w of heat to compound the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the triple slot cards do a great job in cooling to begin with,(that's why they are quiet compared to the 2 slot cards) I think your gpu may warn up by 1C higher then normal if you use the D2X. not really anything to sweat over. if the airflow really bothers you, use electrical tape and tape a little 2 to 3mm spacer on the triple slot card to ensure the sound card doesn't rest right on top of it. 2mm should be plenty of room for the fan to do its job considering how well the triple slot card cools to begin with.


Thanks, so I can fit even the biggest soundcards in here?







sounds nice. Do you know if anyone in this thread has posted pics with their soundcards? Dont know if ive seen any really


----------



## trulsrohk

there ya go, blah I still need to do my cable management









and wow, that is way more out of focus then I thought


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Thanks, so I can fit even the biggest soundcards in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds nice. Do you know if anyone in this thread has posted pics with their soundcards? Dont know if ive seen any really


if you look at dragonheart's pic a few posts up, you'll see his original setup (upper left) has a soundcard right on top of the directCU2 (triple slot card) there is plenty of room for the fans to draw air from. i wouldn't worry about it. it's only bad if you are stacking GPU's together because each card is burning 200w of heat.


----------



## MaxFTW

Ok wth

Installing the AX750 and i cant work out where the 24pin cable goes on the PSU


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Ok wth
> Installing the AX750 and i cant work out where the 24pin cable goes on the PSU


??? 24pin cable goes on the mobo?







what are you trying to ask?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ??? 24pin cable goes on the mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are you trying to ask?










i mean the cable that goes to the 24 pin mobo connector, on th other end its like a 18+10 pin

The only way i see that working if (my unit is faced with the fan down btw) the 18pin goes on the bottom and the 10pin goes on the top


----------



## zelly

Heres my rig. Only problem I have is when I set the fan to low on the switch, there is a weird noise on the fan so actually better to have it on high all the time. Next is to overclock the gpu, cpu, bitfenix alchemy cables, soundcard and 2TB seagate barracuda.


----------



## Sheld0r

The Maximus 5 came today, even though Amazon said, it wouldn't be here before tuesday









So I went and bought my 3570k in the city, because Amazon didn't have those in stock.

That means, I can put it together this evening









I'll post pics later!


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> The Maximus 5 came today, even though Amazon said, it wouldn't be here before tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I went and bought my 3570k in the city, because Amazon didn't have those in stock.
> That means, I can put it together this evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post pics later!


:3 you have a simlar PC to mine then

In other news im finding the front fan on high more distracting than the HDD rattle :/ if only there was a mid setting


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> :3 you have a simlar PC to mine then
> In other news im finding the front fan on high more distracting than the HDD rattle :/ if only there was a mid setting


Awesome









I have a Scythe Kaze Master in the "old" one, which I am going to use in the new one, too. Hope the fan isn't that disturbing. If it is, it need to be replaced


----------



## machetout

hi everyone,

I want to order the silverstone TJ08 but don't know if my graphic card will be ok

I already have the card, it's a radeon 6990 (that's not the problem)

the question comes from the arctic cooling twin cooler, it's a huge one !
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/arctic-cooling-accelero-twin-turbo-6990-cooler-review/6/

will I be able to close the case with it in place ?

thanks for your help


----------



## Sheld0r

@MaxFTW

Has there been a huge ROG-Sticker in your Maximus V box? Or is it just the door hanger?

My Crosshair IV had one of those stickers .. just wondering Oo


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> @MaxFTW
> Has there been a huge ROG-Sticker in your Maximus V box? Or is it just the door hanger?
> My Crosshair IV had one of those stickers .. just wondering Oo


Yeah there was just the door badge and case sticker, no big side panel sticker thats a slight shame.

Something seems to be "wrong" with my front fan, Its like something is controlling it as that buzzing sound varies in noise :/


----------



## zeroR1

[=http://cdn.overclock.net/1/13/13ee1a3d_2012-05-0418.58.04.jpeg][/]
[=http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/eb030df6_2012-05-0418.54.44.jpeg][/]
[=http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4785ec6_2012-05-0418.54.07.jpeg][/]


----------



## zeroR1

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4785ec6_2012-05-0418.54.07.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/eb030df6_2012-05-0418.54.44.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/13/13ee1a3d_2012-05-0418.58.04.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/92/92143aae_2012-04-2915.59.52.jpeg

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4785ec6_2012-05-0418.54.07.jpeg


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Yeah there was just the door badge and case sticker, no big side panel sticker thats a slight shame.
> Something seems to be "wrong" with my front fan, Its like something is controlling it as that buzzing sound varies in noise :/


Hm ... I still have got the sticker from my Crosshair ... but I guess, I should sell that with the board







Don't want to p155 somebody off o.o

So I'll just hang the door badge outside my living room 

I had a funny noise on the front fan at low speed. After I slightly pushed against the front panel, it was gone. So the fan is nearly noiseless now a low setting.

Not as the Intel boxed cooler, which I mounted until my water cooling arrives. Shut up already ;_;

@zeroR1: Nice! Even though I don't like the red paint.

Hm, I'm getting a funny sound when I'm in 3D-mode. I've read about a problem with BeQuiet-PSU's and Ivy Bridge.

@Max: How's the AX750 working with the Maximus V? Any issues or funny noises? Oo


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Hm ... I still have got the sticker from my Crosshair ... but I guess, I should sell that with the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to p155 somebody off o.o
> So I'll just hang the door badge outside my living room
> I had a funny noise on the front fan at low speed. After I slightly pushed against the front panel, it was gone. So the fan is nearly noiseless now a low setting.
> Not as the Intel boxed cooler, which I mounted until my water cooling arrives. Shut up already ;_;
> @zeroR1: Nice! Even though I don't like the red paint.
> Hm, I'm getting a funny sound when I'm in 3D-mode. I've read about a problem with BeQuiet-PSU's and Ivy Bridge.
> @Max: How's the AX750 working with the Maximus V? Any issues or funny noises? Oo


The AX750 is fine, The only reason i got it was so i could mount it with the fan down that i could not do with my XFX 850w

The fan noise on the case only happens on the high setting with me though, low setting makes it as quiet as HTPC's except that hdd rattle i have


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4785ec6_2012-05-0418.54.07.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/e/eb/eb030df6_2012-05-0418.54.44.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/13/13ee1a3d_2012-05-0418.58.04.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/9/92/92143aae_2012-04-2915.59.52.jpeg
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/b/b4/b4785ec6_2012-05-0418.54.07.jpeg


Looks pretty good man. I like the window. Didn't want to mount that rad internally?


----------



## zeroR1

I want to but it won't work with the x79 motherboard


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> I want to but it won't work with the x79 motherboard


Oh I didn't even notice that. Maybe with some low pro samsung ram?


----------



## zeroR1

I guess I could but I really like the CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT.


----------



## duhasttas

Well I'm back again, this time with a WC'd tj08-e













I used bondo and some rustoleum black matte spray paint for the bottom of the case where that weird plastic heatsink support thing was. Future plans involve cutting a window in; I already have the acrylic


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> I guess I could but I really like the CORSAIR DOMINATOR GT.


Oh yah no chance with that stuff for sure. Looks cool the way it is. Are those the cougar fans I keep hearing about? I almost bought me a pair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Well I'm back again, this time with a WC'd tj08-e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used bondo and some rustoleum black matte spray paint for the bottom of the case where that weird plastic heatsink support thing was. Future plans involve cutting a window in; I already have the acrylic


Looks cool what rad/fan is that in the front?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh yah no chance with that stuff for sure. Looks cool the way it is. Are those the cougar fans I keep hearing about? I almost bought me a pair.
> Looks cool what rad/fan is that in the front?


Using a Phobya 200mm rad alongside the 180mm (32mm thick) Phobya red LED fan. Just a fun fact, actually had a 180mm Magicool slim rad inside the case and under the same ambient temperatures, the Phobya performs 5 or so degrees better.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh yah no chance with that stuff for sure. Looks cool the way it is. Are those the cougar fans I keep hearing about? I almost bought me a pair.
> Looks cool what rad/fan is that in the front?
> 
> 
> 
> Using a Phobya 200mm rad alongside the 180mm (32mm thick) Phobya red LED fan. Just a fun fact, actually had a 180mm Magicool slim rad inside the case and under the same ambient temperatures, the Phobya performs 5 or so degrees better.
Click to expand...

Did you have to do some modding or did it fit together? (The rad with the smaller fan.)


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you have to do some modding or did it fit together? (The rad with the smaller fan.)


No modding at all, and I used the stock TJ08-E fan screws to mount the Phobya fan into place. The radiator comes with several brackets to fit a wide variety of large 200mm+ fans, and one especially for 180mm fans (kind of cool because it acts as a little spacer increasing airflow!). If you are wanting to WC, pick the 200mm Phobya over the 180mm Magicool rad


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Did you have to do some modding or did it fit together? (The rad with the smaller fan.)
> 
> 
> 
> No modding at all, and I used the stock TJ08-E fan screws to mount the Phobya fan into place. The radiator comes with several brackets to fit a wide variety of large 200mm+ fans, and one especially for 180mm fans (kind of cool because it acts as a little spacer increasing airflow!). If you are wanting to WC, pick the 200mm Phobya over the 180mm Magicool rad
Click to expand...

Thats cool thanks for the info.


----------



## thetechguy21

you got a sick rig but quite a mess of cables in the back of the case you can do what I did. Tide them to where the optical drives get installed


----------



## thetechguy21

good job but it needs to be bigger


----------



## lightsout

Who are you talking to?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Who are you talking to?


dont mind him. he's just a fake account used by SEO companies to try to fool google







he's just padding those post counts


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machetout*
> 
> hi everyone,
> I want to order the silverstone TJ08 but don't know if my graphic card will be ok
> I already have the card, it's a radeon 6990 (that's not the problem)
> the question comes from the arctic cooling twin cooler, it's a huge one !
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/arctic-cooling-accelero-twin-turbo-6990-cooler-review/6/
> will I be able to close the case with it in place ?
> thanks for your help


It's huge; but it'll fit perfectly fine. my Asus Direct CU II GTX 580 fits in there. And it's almost as big. And I've got plenty of room to spare really. In all directions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> very clean build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only suggestion i have is maybe rotating the AP181 90 degrees counter-clockwise so the wires are closer to the back of the mobo tray. since you've already taken tons of time doing your cables, might as well go the extra step and stealth the fan cables


I thought about this. But I believe it was in this thread that I read taking the front panel off was a pain. And I couldn't be bothered dealing with that haha.

But thanks ^^.

Someone was asking about a sound card. Whilst the difference is small; it IS there. When I removed the sound card (it was a PCI Slot card; so my new Z77 Maximus Gene V wouldn't support it naturally), I did definitely notice the temps go a little better on my GPU. But that could also be due to changing from a very hot running i7 930 OC'd CPU as well. Swapping to a 2500K was amazing. Lol.

However it's not really an issue honestly. Fill up the case as much as you want. (I actually recommend an aftermarket style cooler for this case though, because of its directional airflow and positive pressure design; having a blower-style GPU cooler is nothing but extra noise.. Having an open aftermarket cooler that blows hot air into the case is fine because of how small the air-space is. It goes out the back very quickly. ^^)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Nice rigs!!!! Especially zeroR1.









Anyone wanna link me to the most outstanding builds in the thread? I missed. Alot.

Edit: if you need to get hold of me for questions/help/suggestions etc. PM ME. I've got lots on









P.S I'm building a computer much smaller than mATX


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Nice rigs!!!! Especially zeroR1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna link me to the most outstanding builds in the thread? I missed. Alot.
> Edit: if you need to get hold of me for questions/help/suggestions etc. PM ME. I've got lots on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I'm building a computer much smaller than mATX


We NEED pics NP


----------



## zeroR1




----------



## MaxFTW

Man this case can get to be a bit of a hotbox, After a fair gaming session the top of the case and front drive bay panels are quite warm

Components are fine though.

When i get the money ill buy another one of these to mod, Plans i have in mind are just vents and soundproofing


----------



## zeroR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Nice rigs!!!! Especially zeroR1.
> 
> sorry about that and for the bad pics and thanks


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Well I'm back again, this time with a WC'd tj08-e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used bondo and some rustoleum black matte spray paint for the bottom of the case where that weird plastic heatsink support thing was. Future plans involve cutting a window in; I already have the acrylic


Hey nice set up you got there mate, just wondering is that an EX120 rad at the back of that case? How much does that rad do to the temp? I ordered a 4250rpm gentle typhoon , planning to put it on a fc and on the EX120 and see if increasing the rpm to 3000 would make any difference as we all already know the EX120 would be taking in hot air.


----------



## zeroR1

how do I join this club?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Hey nice set up you got there mate, just wondering is that an EX120 rad at the back of that case? How much does that rad do to the temp? I ordered a 4250rpm gentle typhoon , planning to put it on a fc and on the EX120 and see if increasing the rpm to 3000 would make any difference as we all already know the EX120 would be taking in hot air.


Thanks! It is indeed an EX120 rad, and honestly I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes to temps vs just the Phobya 200mm. I have a 7970 and 3570k running on a single loop and temperatures are exceptional on pretty warm ambient temps. However, since the rad is made for low speed fans due to the rad fin spacing, my single typhoon @ 1200 RPM performs the task just fine and I really don't think 3000rpm would add too much vs the cost of noise produced. The current setup is extremely quiet with the 180 fan @ 800 RPM and the 120 fan @ 1200 RPM


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Thanks! It is indeed an EX120 rad, and honestly I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes to temps vs just the Phobya 200mm. I have a 7970 and 3570k running on a single loop and temperatures are exceptional on pretty warm ambient temps. However, since the rad is made for low speed fans due to the rad fin spacing, my single typhoon @ 1200 RPM performs the task just fine and I really don't think 3000rpm would add too much vs the cost of noise produced. The current setup is extremely quiet with the 180 fan @ 800 RPM and the 120 fan @ 1200 RPM


I have to agree with that as it would be what I thought too, just liked toying around lol. Good to hear that the 2 rads can easily support the thermal load of a good chip+gpu. I am awaiting the arrival of some of my final parts before hooking up my entire set up and watercooling loop. Nice to have you in the club


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> I have to agree with that as it would be what I thought too, just liked toying around lol. Good to hear that the 2 rads can easily support the thermal load of a good chip+gpu. I am awaiting the arrival of some of my final parts before hooking up my entire set up and watercooling loop. Nice to have you in the club


Right on







I'll definitely keep an eye out for your build.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im wondering, As i own the 570 Phantom would the reference GTX 570 coolers be better operation in this case?

See the reference coolers exhaust the hot air where as the phantom (in this case) Blows the air to the top through the heatsink


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> OK I'm back.
> I need your help though!! Anyone's who's not on the list either pm me or let me know and I'll get you on the list!!
> And any amazing builds I've missed I'd appreciate the link!
> Thanks and sorry!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> how do I join this club?


Easy as ZeroR1 just send Nutty Pumpkin a pm.


----------



## zeroR1

Will do thanks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Using a Phobya 200mm rad alongside the 180mm (32mm thick) Phobya red LED fan. Just a fun fact, actually had a 180mm Magicool slim rad inside the case and under the same ambient temperatures, the Phobya performs 5 or so degrees better.


Wait is the 200 and 180mm radiators on top of eachother and a 120mm in the back?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Using a Phobya 200mm rad alongside the 180mm (32mm thick) Phobya red LED fan. Just a fun fact, actually had a 180mm Magicool slim rad inside the case and under the same ambient temperatures, the Phobya performs 5 or so degrees better.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait is the 200 and 180mm radiators on top of eachother and a 120mm in the back?
Click to expand...

I think he meant a 200mm rad with a 180mm fan.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think he meant a 200mm rad with a 180mm fan.


Oh duh, re-read and saw it lol

Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I think he meant a 200mm rad with a 180mm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh duh, re-read and saw it lol
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...

Welcome back btw.


----------



## MR-e

sold the sig rig, running off of a lenovo x201 until my new stuff arrives.

order has been placed for:

case tj08-e
cpu - i5 2500k (ivy bridge too hot)
mainboard - maximus gene iv-z
ram - 8gb corsair dominator gt 2133
video - gtx 580 hydro copper2
ssd - 120gb intel 520
hdd - hitachi deskstar 2tb
psu - corsair ax650
fan controller - lamptron fc touch

water cooling
cpu - raystorm
rads - magicool 180mm + xspc ex120
fittings - bitspower black sparkle 3/8 5/8 compressions/angled rotaries
tubing - primochill lrt black 3/8 5/8
pump - swiftech ddc (350)
res - bitspower mini tank plus
fans - silverstone ap180 + gt ap15

everything should arrive on the 14th but I wont be building until the weekend of.


----------



## OverClocker55

got my new micro atx mobo. time to pull the trigger on this


----------



## Jinto

Just to be sure when you mount a Magicool 180mm rad in the front the side panels WILL close won't they?


----------



## Sheld0r

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/ec567a54691cbbd2cc792160ea2644a3

So that's what I think I would buy ... not quite sure, though. Aircooling would be a lot cheaper ... but wouldn't look that good


----------



## MaxFTW

Man this fan noise is driving me mad, If i could get that sorted my PC would be great, At least i know what the other problems are caused by


----------



## lightsout

RMA the fan? Contact silverstone and let them know whats happening. They may just send you out a new fan.


----------



## WoodiE

I'm looking for a case for a new computer build and the TJ08-E is one of maybe two cases I'm looking at (the other is Fractal Design define mini). I'm curious, does the TJ08-E have the ability to install both a SSD drive and a 3.5" HDD as well - without having to use that large HDD bay in front of the 140mm fan?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I'm looking for a case for a new computer build and the TJ08-E is one of maybe two cases I'm looking at (the other is Fractal Design define mini). I'm curious, does the TJ08-E have the ability to install both a SSD drive and a 3.5" HDD as well - without having to use that large HDD bay in front of the 140mm fan?


You can put a 3.5" drive in the bottom of the case, there is a slot under the drive cage. I personally got the silverstone 5.25" bay converter and use that for my mechanical drive.

I then velcroed my ssd to the back panel. I have another ssd coming today so I need to find a spot for it as well.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can put a 3.5" drive in the bottom of the case, there is a slot under the drive cage. I personally got the silverstone 5.25" bay converter and use that for my mechanical drive.
> I then velcroed my ssd to the back panel. I have another ssd coming today so I need to find a spot for it as well.


Just an idea, you can always buy a usb 3.0 or esata external hdd dock too (that's what I've done!). I really couldn't figure a truly silent solution for HDD vibration in the case when WC'ing, so I just left it out of the case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can put a 3.5" drive in the bottom of the case, there is a slot under the drive cage. I personally got the silverstone 5.25" bay converter and use that for my mechanical drive.
> I then velcroed my ssd to the back panel. I have another ssd coming today so I need to find a spot for it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea, you can always buy a usb 3.0 or esata external hdd dock too (that's what I've done!). I really couldn't figure a truly silent solution for HDD vibration in the case when WC'ing, so I just left it out of the case.
Click to expand...

your avatar scares me. How did you mount the ssd? pictures?


----------



## zelly

I also have some weird noise, guessing its from the 180mm fan. It makes this sound on low all the time, and only sometimes on high. So I have the fan set to high 24/7. Uploaded a video of it, sry if you cant hear it properly, filmed with my phone. The fan is plugged in the fan header #1


----------



## WoodiE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> You can put a 3.5" drive in the bottom of the case, there is a slot under the drive cage. I personally got the silverstone 5.25" bay converter and use that for my mechanical drive.
> I then velcroed my ssd to the back panel. I have another ssd coming today so I need to find a spot for it as well.


I like your idea of using velcro to mount the SSD.

One other issue that I've just read about in a review is that their is next to no rum between the cd-rom and the power supply. Those of you using a CD-Rom in your case have you had any issues with it and if so what did you do to resolve it?

I will be going with a modular PSU, but will also have a CDROM too... (blu ray burner).


----------



## Sheld0r

I've got a modular PSU and a cdrom, but there isn't much space for both of them.
Guess I'll kick out the cdrom and put in a dual-bay res for the water cooling.
Don't use that too often


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> I've got a modular PSU and a cdrom, but there isn't much space for both of them.
> Guess I'll kick out the cdrom and put in a dual-bay res for the water cooling.
> Don't use that too often


A dual bay res (may I suggest the XSPC that allows a d5 to be mounted) is much better looking, and it is extremely easy to refill in this case. All you have to do is pop off the top of the TJ08-e and bang, refill with ease.

*Also, you can remove a tube from the res and blow into it to remove water from your loop when need be if you have a drain port in your case. I'll post a pic a little later to show what I mean.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I also have some weird noise, guessing its from the 180mm fan. It makes this sound on low all the time, and only sometimes on high. So I have the fan set to high 24/7. Uploaded a video of it, sry if you cant hear it properly, filmed with my phone. The fan is plugged in the fan header #1


Almost sounds like turbulance caused by a restriction, but what throws me off is how you mention its only on low, and sometimes high. Considering the speeds it occurs, I would guess internal fan vibration, or something loose in the case near the fan? I think someone already said it but contact silverstone


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I like your idea of using velcro to mount the SSD.
> One other issue that I've just read about in a review is that their is next to no rum between the cd-rom and the power supply. Those of you using a CD-Rom in your case have you had any issues with it and if so what did you do to resolve it?
> I will be going with a modular PSU, but will also have a CDROM too... (blu ray burner).


Plenty of room if you really need a optical drive, just get one of these http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7798/cpa-252/Lian_Li_Power_Supply_Extension_Bracket_-_Black_PE-01.html#blank

Any "PSU extender" will fulfill the task









*A little bit of modding will be required


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I like your idea of using velcro to mount the SSD.
> One other issue that I've just read about in a review is that their is next to no rum between the cd-rom and the power supply. Those of you using a CD-Rom in your case have you had any issues with it and if so what did you do to resolve it?
> I will be going with a modular PSU, but will also have a CDROM too... (blu ray burner).


Room is tight but it will work. I have a dvd/br drive on the top, below my SSD and HDD with the silverstone fp55 bracket and I use a corsair ax850 psu. The pic below isnt ideal to show how tight but its a bottom facing up view. You can see the hard drives first, then the metal box of the dvd drive.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> water cooling
> cpu - raystorm
> rads - magicool 180mm + xspc ex120
> fittings - bitspower black sparkle 3/8 5/8 compressions/angled rotaries
> tubing - primochill lrt black 3/8 5/8
> pump - swiftech ddc (350)
> res - bitspower mini tank plus
> fans - silverstone ap180 + gt ap15
> everything should arrive on the 14th but I wont be building until the weekend of.


Heh exact same setup as myself







good work


----------



## fakeblood

some fisheye








some cable









more pics in the buildlog







link now in my sig


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I also have some weird noise, guessing its from the 180mm fan. It makes this sound on low all the time, and only sometimes on high. So I have the fan set to high 24/7. Uploaded a video of it, sry if you cant hear it properly, filmed with my phone. The fan is plugged in the fan header #1


I have the noise that starts at 0:28, That sorta rattle, It seems to speed up when the CPU is under some load :/

As for the first sound, Thats worse than what i have, And with the case fan on low in my case its supremely silent


----------



## Rowey

Prepare to meet a new member









I'm going to be lurking this thread for a little while while i plan the build out.

Link

Rowey


----------



## 66racer

fakeblood--

Looks great!!

Well guys, added a window to my case. Gonna game with the mesh and see how temps go. If the difference is small Im gonna put a window in place. Ambient has been much warmer than normal so cant totally compare to old numbers till night time when it cools. Mesh isnt properly installed yet, just held by tape in a few places until I figure out what I do with it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I'm looking for a case for a new computer build and the TJ08-E is one of maybe two cases I'm looking at (the other is Fractal Design define mini). I'm curious, does the TJ08-E have the ability to install both a SSD drive and a 3.5" HDD as well - without having to use that large HDD bay in front of the 140mm fan?




You could even screw the SSD to the rear of the motherboard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoodiE*
> 
> I like your idea of using velcro to mount the SSD.
> One other issue that I've just read about in a review is that their is next to no rum between the cd-rom and the power supply. Those of you using a CD-Rom in your case have you had any issues with it and if so what did you do to resolve it?
> I will be going with a modular PSU, but will also have a CDROM too... (blu ray burner).


Not alot of room but doable


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well guys, added a window to my case.


Looking good! How did you cut out the window? I would want a window, too, but can't think of a way to do it properly :/


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> We NEED pics NP


Theres a log with rough sketches.

The case won't be buid for ages unfortunetly


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Looking good! How did you cut out the window? I would want a window, too, but can't think of a way to do it properly :/


There is a YouTube video on how to but sending from my phone so can't link right now. Basically rotary tool with cutoff wheel to insert the jigsaw blade, jigsaw with 20+ tpi blade, blue painters tape to protect the panel paint and to mark lines, and a square/ right angle are the needed tools. Be sure make the opening with the rotary tool at the beginning of the line your gonna cut though because I didn't and it required me to use a file more than necessary to blend the line straight. My next one should come out even better.

Edit:
Be sure to use a dremel/rotary. I used a die grinder with cutoff wheel but it made things harder since the cutter is much thicker than one on a dremel. It was the main reason I made the cut in the center of the line instead of the beginning because I didn't wanna risk messing up the corner but the result was extra finishing work. Still came out good though.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> @Zelly


Zelly, You own the Maximus V Gene right?

I dont know if it will do anything for you but disable Q fan speed control on your motherboard for your front fan

It helped with for me and now i can have the 1200 RPM without that is somewhat less anoying than what i was having before


----------



## lightsout

Looks like I'm leaving the club. Love the case but I just need more room for my main rig. I will probably put it up for sale shortly. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D.


----------



## MORE SPEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I also have some weird noise, guessing its from the 180mm fan. It makes this sound on low all the time, and only sometimes on high. So I have the fan set to high 24/7. Uploaded a video of it, sry if you cant hear it properly, filmed with my phone. The fan is plugged in the fan header #1


Is the fan spinning when its making that noise? Mine made a very similar noise when the motherboard was trying to spin it, but didn't have enough power to get it moving. When it did get moving, the noise stopped. The way I solved it was using the software which came with my motherboard (Maximus V Gene) to control the fan.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like I'm leaving the club. Love the case but I just need more room for my main rig. I will probably put it up for sale shortly. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D.


whatt!!!

I'd be interested in it


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> Is the fan spinning when its making that noise? Mine made a very similar noise when the motherboard was trying to spin it, but didn't have enough power to get it moving. When it did get moving, the noise stopped. The way I solved it was using the software which came with my motherboard (Maximus V Gene) to control the fan.


What specifically did you do settings-wise out of interest?


----------



## tmaven

I left club! Just modding apple mac pro g4 case (







.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like I'm leaving the club. Love the case but I just need more room for my main rig. I will probably put it up for sale shortly. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D.


Booooo LOL I might go lian li for fun but love this case


----------



## motokill36

Hi All in Progress


----------



## Sheld0r

Well, I'll return my case tomorrow.

I do like it, but the paint comes of here and there and overall it doesn't seem to be as well made, as I would like it to be.

So my new hardware will move in my old 650D and I'll try watercooling in there


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like I'm leaving the club. Love the case but I just need more room for my main rig. I will probably put it up for sale shortly. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D.
> 
> 
> 
> whatt!!!
> 
> I'd be interested in it
Click to expand...

Shipping would probably kill the price. So unless your looking to drive down to OC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks like I'm leaving the club. Love the case but I just need more room for my main rig. I will probably put it up for sale shortly. Just pulled the trigger on a 550D.
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo LOL I might go lian li for fun but love this case
Click to expand...

Yah I know I still love this case. Might just keep it for something else but I don't really feel like tearing any of my other pc's apart just to swap cases out.

I'm hoping to get $75 for it but idk.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Shipping would probably kill the price. So unless your looking to drive down to OC


I always love driving to the OC! It's the best. My lady is from there so I could always go hang out in Laguna Niguel for the day


----------



## MaxFTW

Im wondering if these will work

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-462-LL

For extra ventilation as the hot air has nowhere to escape


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im wondering if these will work
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-462-LL
> For extra ventilation as the hot air has nowhere to escape


? there are plenty of places on the TJ08-E for hot air to escape...



behind the PSU, above the GPU's. and the 120mm opening after then CPU heatsink? not to mention the perforated expansion slot covers.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Shipping would probably kill the price. So unless your looking to drive down to OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always love driving to the OC! It's the best. My lady is from there so I could always go hang out in Laguna Niguel for the day
Click to expand...

If your down man we could work it out. I'm hoping to get $75. Not sure what you had in mind. Sorry everyone I'll take this to PM's. Famine shoot me a message if your serious. I plan to transfer to the new case saturday so it should be available after then.


----------



## zelly

I bought the Akasa SSD/HDD adapter to mount an hdd in the 5.25" bay. What do you guys think about that?


As you can see the fan on my cpu cooler is on the left site, so its blocking the hdds i can have in the cage. The bottom cage was really noisy and vibrating when i had the hdd in there. Do you think I could change the fan to the other side, how will that affect temps?


----------



## zeroR1

eliminate the hd completely will help with temperature


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ? there are plenty of places on the TJ08-E for hot air to escape...
> 
> behind the PSU, above the GPU's. and the 120mm opening after then CPU heatsink? not to mention the perforated expansion slot covers.


Ill just drop this here



Now, As you can see this card would be mounted with the heatsink face up from the design there, And the fans blow onto the PCB not the heatsink, So overall i think im getting more hot air than ever before in any other case due to the way it is mounted

The card dont go past 70c but ends up staying at 50% fan speed thats 3 fans of aprox 2000RPM

Not to mention with a 2 hour gaming session of playing tera the top of the case will be about as warm as a cup of tea or coffee, But its not just the top of the case, you can feel it on the drive bays too

I can fix the temps im pretty sure by just a reference GTX 570 but i have no cash for that and may as well sell this to fund the £350 minimum for the GTX 670


----------



## funksoul

Hey guys. I still haven't bought a GPU to go in my case, but I'm concerned whether one will fit. I'm using a Noctua NH-D14-2011 cooler which is a bit of a beast and it doesn't look to me like a GPU will fit into the lower slot in this pic: -










Has anyone got one of these coolers and will I have a problem fitting a GPU into the lower slot? It really doesn't look like one will fit at all, even if I bend the fan clips out of the way!

Thanks!


----------



## lightsout

I think the guy that got it to fit in this club had to bend the clips. I would recommend a back plate though.


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funksoul*
> 
> Hey guys. I still haven't bought a GPU to go in my case, but I'm concerned whether one will fit. I'm using a Noctua NH-D14-2011 cooler which is a bit of a beast and it doesn't look to me like a GPU will fit into the lower slot in this pic: -
> -pic-
> Has anyone got one of these coolers and will I have a problem fitting a GPU into the lower slot? It really doesn't look like one will fit at all, even if I bend the fan clips out of the way!
> Thanks!


If you do get a card in that bottom slot, I too would recommend a backplate. I would think if the heatsink ever did touch the gpu, it could short something.


----------



## zeroR1

I can fix the temps im pretty sure by just a reference GTX 570 but i have no cash for that and may as well sell this to fund the £350 minimum for the GTX 670[/quote]

me too waiting for this card from evga gtx670 to come out, it will be my next upgrade.


----------



## MR-e

add me to the club next!
Build Log


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I always love driving to the OC! It's the best. My lady is from there so I could always go hang out in Laguna Niguel for the day


Oh man my girl is vietnamese and has to go there for the food at least once a month....and I mean AT LEAST haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funksoul*
> 
> Hey guys. I still haven't bought a GPU to go in my case, but I'm concerned whether one will fit. I'm using a Noctua NH-D14-2011 cooler which is a bit of a beast and it doesn't look to me like a GPU will fit into the lower slot in this pic: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got one of these coolers and will I have a problem fitting a GPU into the lower slot? It really doesn't look like one will fit at all, even if I bend the fan clips out of the way!
> Thanks!


If you can bend the tab great, if not just get something in there to insulate it....aka backplate. Rubber, plastic, paper even, just make sure sharp solder points cant make it through.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> add me to the club next!
> Build Log


Looks like fun


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I bought the Akasa SSD/HDD adapter to mount an hdd in the 5.25" bay. What do you guys think about that?
> 
> As you can see the fan on my cpu cooler is on the left site, so its blocking the hdds i can have in the cage. The bottom cage was really noisy and vibrating when i had the hdd in there. Do you think I could change the fan to the other side, how will that affect temps?


do what i did and get rid of the bottom one and turn the 4 bay one around







Velcro = win


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> do what i did and get rid of the bottom one and turn the 4 bay one around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Velcro = win


heh, nice idea. Any modding required? Also guessing it has a negative affect to the temps in the case because the air have less openings to go through to reach the mobo area. Atleast cpu temps, seems like gpu might be getting some more air because you lowered the cage. Am I right?


----------



## MaxFTW

Im having second thoughts about this case now, Really a lot of problems could be solved if the motherboard was not inverted, the fan would force more air to the cards.

But also i am really struggling to wonder why they did not put any vents on the top panel of the case or just a few holes on the top of the side panels, It would of made quite a difference


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im having second thoughts about this case now, Really a lot of problems could be solved if the motherboard was not inverted, the fan would force more air to the cards.
> 
> But also i am really struggling to wonder why they did not put any vents on the top panel of the case or just a few holes on the top of the side panels, It would of made quite a difference


Are you having cooling issues? The case has pretty good airflow for the size.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are you having cooling issues? The case has pretty good airflow for the size.


Yup, The fact that the hot air gets stuck at the top of the case and it becomes hot to touch, Especially where the 5.25 bays are

Again i think its to do with the way my card is designed, And now that the 570 is released im thinking of selling my card, And some other crap so i can get a 670 with a normal cooler :3

Im still thinking of getting those lian li drive bay vents though if i know they will screw in to the case where the current ones are held


----------



## Sheld0r

Eh ... the 670 is released? Oo When did that happen?

Think I might have missed that









Ah ... I need to sell my 570 xD


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Yup, The fact that the hot air gets stuck at the top of the case and it becomes hot to touch, Especially where the 5.25 bays are
> Again i think its to do with the way my card is designed, And now that the 570 is released im thinking of selling my card, And some other crap so i can get a 670 with a normal cooler :3
> Im still thinking of getting those lian li drive bay vents though if i know they will screw in to the case where the current ones are held


Tried to turn the powersupply so that it sucks hot air out from the case? Linus from linustechtips uses this configuration in their vesta pc's, dont know if that will affect psu badly but worth a try.


----------



## tmaven

dont do that, not so great for long life of psu


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Tried to turn the powersupply so that it sucks hot air out from the case? Linus from linustechtips uses this configuration in their vesta pc's, dont know if that will affect psu badly but worth a try.


I'd suggest ignoring Linus' tips


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Tried to turn the powersupply so that it sucks hot air out from the case? Linus from linustechtips uses this configuration in their vesta pc's, dont know if that will affect psu badly but worth a try.


I brought a new PSU just to do that, Plus i believe in the manual it states that if you have a PSU with a 120mm + fan they recommend you to face it down in the case

Plus it wont really ruin the life of the PSU much at all if any as long as you have a quality PSU


----------



## Jyve

I thought someone posted earlier that silverstone said that was a mistake in the manual.

Also, you can have a very high quality psu, but you start pushing heat off an aftermarket cooler like that phantom
and you ARE shortening the lifespan of that psu.


----------



## MORE SPEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> What specifically did you do settings-wise out of interest?


I ran the fan auto tuning, then set up a profile, and saved it like this:



Which basically keeps it silent until the processor goes over ~45C which is generally when I play BF3. Also serves as a nice warning for if its getting too hot, as it then ramps up quite a bit.


----------



## zeroR1

Corsair Manufacturer Warranty Parts 7 years limited, Labor 7 years limited.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'd suggest ignoring Linus' tips


lol, +1


----------



## webflo

Hi guys, I'm back with a new try for my gaming server build









Previously: there is my build : http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/1640#post_17106751

I listened to your adivses and added an 180 rad at the front and a push/pull at the back.... But I had to made some changes in the disposition of each element.... There are the pics, what are you thinking about it ? (sorry for the bad quality, I'm not a pro ^^)

Like I positionned my pump, I tought it was blocking some air flow from the front, so I decided to move it and add clearance for the front fant... We don't see it at this picture but behond the pump there is space for air flow... That's why I put my HDD vertically (by the way, is it bad for the HDD to be put like that ?)
Inconvenient is that theyre pretty close to the RAM...may be 5mm space between them, but nothing is moving so no issue about that I think. Tell me if I'm wrong !









Also, the loop is: res -> 180 rad -> pump -> cpu -> 120 rad -> gpu -> res
Or maybe I can do: res -> 180 rad -> pump -> 120 rad -> cpu -> gpu -> res ?






The tubing are temporary so they don't have the good length









Tell me if this build will be good or bad ? What's wrong and what's good in here ?







Thanks for your help


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> heh, nice idea. Any modding required? Also guessing it has a negative affect to the temps in the case because the air have less openings to go through to reach the mobo area. Atleast cpu temps, seems like gpu might be getting some more air because you lowered the cage. Am I right?


Only need to unscrew the screws and use some reasonably thick velcro which also dampens any HDD vibrations.








Not sure what effect it'll have on temps as it's not up and running yet, hopefully over the weekend








I do hope the GPU gets allitle more airflow.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Tell me if this build will be good or bad ? What's wrong and what's good in here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help


looks good so far. tho i'm abit concerned with the HDD temps. you are dumping a portion of your GPU heat onto the HDD's so definitely keep an eye on it when you play games. but so far, it looks like you'll have good temps on the rest of the system.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> looks good so far. tho i'm abit concerned with the HDD temps. you are dumping a portion of your GPU heat onto the HDD's so definitely keep an eye on it when you play games. but so far, it looks like you'll have good temps on the rest of the system.


I wouldn't worry, the heat coming off that rad will be nice and cool


----------



## piccolafata

Hi all,

To complete the picture base :


----------



## netdevil

I love all the tj08 that get posted up here


----------



## Jinto

Let me ask, did anyone encounter difficulty installing their rear I/O shield plate? When installing my rear I/O plate for my ASUS Maximus V Gene I encountered some bad resistance from the fan grill near by. Because the metal near that area is so thin it tends to flex.


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Let me ask, did anyone encounter difficulty installing their rear I/O shield plate? When installing my rear I/O plate for my ASUS Maximus V Gene I encountered some bad resistance from the fan grill near by. Because the metal near that area is so thin it tends to flex.


Yep, I had the same problem with my Maximus V I/O shild. It took me some time to get it installed, without bending the metal too much.


----------



## XSCounter

Guys, I am making my Ivy Bridge build with this case and Maximus Gene V.

Super quick question. Which way should the PSU fan be facing? Seems like the logical way is upwards but I keep seeing suggestions to make it face downwards.. The PSU is modular Corsair HX650.

Quick reply is greatly appreciated!


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Let me ask, did anyone encounter difficulty installing their rear I/O shield plate? When installing my rear I/O plate for my ASUS Maximus V Gene I encountered some bad resistance from the fan grill near by. Because the metal near that area is so thin it tends to flex.


I had the same but just stuck my mobo in anyway, when the mobo is fitted its not gonna bend


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Guys, I am making my Ivy Bridge build with this case and Maximus Gene V.
> Super quick question. Which way should the PSU fan be facing? Seems like the logical way is upwards but I keep seeing suggestions to make it face downwards.. The PSU is modular Corsair HX650.
> Quick reply is greatly appreciated!


I had mine facing downwards. Helps a bit, to get the warm air out of the case


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Which way should the PSU fan be facing? Seems like the logical way is upwards but I keep seeing suggestions to make it face downwards..P


Your choice. With the PSU fan up, the PSU will get cooler air and (assuming it is thermostat controlled) run quieter. With the PSU fan down, it'll help cool the graphics card, but the hotter air will make the fan run higher and may impact the longevity of the PSU.

I'd say if your graphics card exhausts entirely out the back, have the PSU intake up top, there's no need to have the PSU and GPU's intakes in the same area. If your GPU exhausts back into the case, take your pick. Or try both and see which works better for you. If your GPU is fanless, having the PSU fan down is probably a good idea. If you have no GPU, it probably doesn't much matter which you do.

Mine is fan up. I probably should try fan down sometime, but it's working and I'm lazy.


----------



## trulsrohk

If you have a graphics card that dumps heat in the case then I would definitely suggest adding a pretty powerful fan on the back exhaust.

I have a dang Ares dumping inside but it does ok even while running gpu compute tasks cuz I have a Ultra Kaze on the back


----------



## phez

3570k
Gene V
Corsair LP
Gigabyte GTX 670 OC
Crucial m4
Seasonic X660
Silver Arrow SB-E
Scythe 4 channel controller

Notes:
SSD+HDD in 5.25 bay using silverstone's adapter bay
The graphics card can 'technically' fit in the PCIE_1 slot ... but at an angle







Since there's next to no performance loss from Gen3 x8, might as well use it ... !


----------



## xJARSx

Asus Maximus IV gene\Gen3
Cpu i5 3570K @ 4.4Ghz
16gb corsair Vengeance LP 1866Mhz
asus GTX 680
corsair hydro H100
Ocz vertex 4 512 Gb
Corsair TX v2 850 watts modular

Sorry for the Crappy cell phone picture


----------



## webflo

Hi guys, back again with my final build













Finally, a lot of cable anyway :'( but thanks to the clips, they did the job: everything is flat and I can close my case \o/



There is one annoying bubble.I shaked the case in all directions but no way, the bubble remains :'( Once the bubble is in the CPU part, once its in the pump outlet.... After 1h of (quick) bench still here...I think the 90° adapter at the pump outlet causes thes bubble. What did you think ? Have I to modify the fitting of the pump outlet or Can I keep my loop as is ? But app



About the temp:
idle

The HHD is about 30°/33°, and the GPU at 29°.

after 1hour of Prime95, the GPU reached 34° and the HDD stil at 30°/34°

But amazing for a noob like me in watercooling is right after stoping Prime95, the CPU temp go down to 34° \o/ Didn't have to wait 15minutes









Final words, I'm pretty happy with my build, maybe if I have the courage I will check for the bubble and the pump outlet but for now, it's enought for me








Don't hesitate to tell me if something goes wrong with my build !! Maybe I missed something


----------



## MaxFTW

Im searching for a new case tbh, But with like close to 0 cases that fit my need (small and top mounted PSU) i guess im stuck with it

Forgetting the fact that the graphics card heats this case up, I have silly case vibration and worse of all is the 180mm AP, It pushes plenty of air but the fan has a silly vibrating type noise when on, even at low speeds


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJARSx*
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV gene\Gen3


Nice! Love the mounting of the H100. How does this affect the GPU-temperatures?

And you got the Maximus IV? Why didn't you go for the "V"? Just curious









@MaxFTW:

I got the same problem







Any case for µatx-factor has at least 1 or 2 major flaws for me. Still love the look of the 354b, but the interior is a total mess; the Arc mini is ugly and so on.

Now the system is running in my "old" 650D and I think, I'll keep it that way, until someone designs a case, that I like









btw: Sold my 570 today and will be ordering an Asus 670 DCII now







Reviews on those are awesome


----------



## xJARSx

Thank you, the H100 is mounted with velcro reusable ties and i didn't buy Maximus V because I'm completely broke until next month


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Hi guys, back again with my final build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hesitate to tell me if something goes wrong with my build !! Maybe I missed something


Well done







"webflo" It certainly looks crowded in there







.

What size tubing are you using? and why such a large pump?


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "webflo" It certainly looks crowded in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What size tubing are you using? and why such a large pump?


Thanks







So my tubing are 19/13 with the brand "Tygon R-3603" (allow more curve but less flexible than Tygon R-1000 I used before)
And for the pump, the Aquastream XT is the quietest pump I heard...That's why I choosed it







I have also a DDC1-T but I found it very noisy and the top provided with the pump didn't allowed me to add my 19/13 fittings side by side (not enought space between the threads). Also I liked too the provided monitoring of the pump, directly using USB







As I'm noob I found this more secure to see what's happend with the pump. The only bad thing with this Aquastream is the way the outlet are done: the outlet in on the top... so the inlet are in the front and for complex build, it should be better if it was reverse. Like that I could join my res or rad by the top and propulse the water horizontaly to the CPU. What's why my loop seems to be a little complicated if you look at my pictures....
Anyway, I kept my DDC1-T just in case, and maybe one day I will add it to my build and having 2 loop for better temps


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k
> Gene V
> Corsair LP
> Gigabyte GTX 670 OC
> Crucial m4
> Seasonic X660
> Silver Arrow SB-E
> Scythe 4 channel controller
> Notes:
> SSD+HDD in 5.25 bay using silverstone's adapter bay
> The graphics card can 'technically' fit in the PCIE_1 slot ... but at an angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there's next to no performance loss from Gen3 x8, might as well use it ... !


Very nice!


----------



## MR-e

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Hi guys, back again with my final build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a lot of cable anyway :'( but thanks to the clips, they did the job: everything is flat and I can close my case \o/
> 
> 
> There is one annoying bubble.I shaked the case in all directions but no way, the bubble remains :'( Once the bubble is in the CPU part, once its in the pump outlet.... After 1h of (quick) bench still here...I think the 90° adapter at the pump outlet causes thes bubble. What did you think ? Have I to modify the fitting of the pump outlet or Can I keep my loop as is ? But app
> 
> 
> About the temp:
> idle
> 
> The HHD is about 30°/33°, and the GPU at 29°.
> after 1hour of Prime95, the GPU reached 34° and the HDD stil at 30°/34°
> 
> But amazing for a noob like me in watercooling is right after stoping Prime95, the CPU temp go down to 34° \o/ Didn't have to wait 15minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final words, I'm pretty happy with my build, maybe if I have the courage I will check for the bubble and the pump outlet but for now, it's enought for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hesitate to tell me if something goes wrong with my build !! Maybe I missed something






@webflo

Looks to me you're having problems bleeding that air bubble because you have your loop as:

Res -> Rad -> Pump etc

try changing it to:

Res -> Pump -> Rad ...


----------



## FZMRACERX

Build
CPU: I5-3570K (XSPC Rasa Water Block)
Mother Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
Video Card: Evga GTX 680 (EK FC-680 Water Block)
Power Supply: OCZ Fatality 1000 Watt (Sleeved)
Ram: 8GB Corsair Dominator GT (2000 MHZ)
Hard Drive:120GB Corsair Force 3 (OS), Seagate 2TB Green (Games)
Drive: LG dvd Burner

Can I Please Be Added to the Club. I will be uploding final Pics of Computer Soon.


----------



## MORE SPEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FZMRACERX*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build
> CPU: I5-3570K (XSPC Rasa Water Block)
> Mother Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
> Video Card: Evga GTX 680 (EK FC-680 Water Block)
> Power Supply: OCZ Fatality 1000 Watt (Sleeved)
> Ram: 8GB Corsair Dominator GT (2000 MHZ)
> Hard Drive:120GB Corsair Force 3 (OS), Seagate 2TB Green (Games)
> Drive: LG dvd Burner
> Can I Please Be Added to the Club. I will be uploding final Pics of Computer Soon.


Wow, very nice


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> I had mine facing downwards. Helps a bit, to get the warm air out of the case


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourOhFour*
> 
> Your choice. With the PSU fan up, the PSU will get cooler air and (assuming it is thermostat controlled) run quieter. With the PSU fan down, it'll help cool the graphics card, but the hotter air will make the fan run higher and may impact the longevity of the PSU.
> I'd say if your graphics card exhausts entirely out the back, have the PSU intake up top, there's no need to have the PSU and GPU's intakes in the same area. If your GPU exhausts back into the case, take your pick. Or try both and see which works better for you. If your GPU is fanless, having the PSU fan down is probably a good idea. If you have no GPU, it probably doesn't much matter which you do.
> Mine is fan up. I probably should try fan down sometime, but it's working and I'm lazy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> If you have a graphics card that dumps heat in the case then I would definitely suggest adding a pretty powerful fan on the back exhaust.
> I have a dang Ares dumping inside but it does ok even while running gpu compute tasks cuz I have a Ultra Kaze on the back


Thx for your replies, guys!

I've got GTX 570. Unfortunately, 670 is still not available here and 680 is waaay too expensive









So I guess I will put the PSU upwards for now and check temps. If they are way out of normal, will try reversing.

Edit:

Also, what's the difference between traditional *Silver Arrow* and *Silver Arrow SB-E* in terms of this case? Is the newer SB-E bigger, cooler or something? Is it better for this case or worse?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJARSx*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV gene\Gen3
> Cpu i5 3570K @ 4.4Ghz
> 16gb corsair Vengeance LP 1866Mhz
> asus GTX 680
> corsair hydro H100
> Ocz vertex 4 512 Gb
> Corsair TX v2 850 watts modular
> 
> Sorry for the Crappy cell phone picture


Sweet you got the H100 in there. I guess that means other 240 rads could fit in there. Is it mounted or just wedged in there?


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FZMRACERX*


Love the front grill. Did you just take it out and spray paint it?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FZMRACERX*
> 
> 
> Build
> CPU: I5-3570K (XSPC Rasa Water Block)
> Mother Board: ASRock Z77 Pro4-M
> Video Card: Evga GTX 680 (EK FC-680 Water Block)
> Power Supply: OCZ Fatality 1000 Watt (Sleeved)
> Ram: 8GB Corsair Dominator GT (2000 MHZ)
> Hard Drive:120GB Corsair Force 3 (OS), Seagate 2TB Green (Games)
> Drive: LG dvd Burner
> Can I Please Be Added to the Club. I will be uploding final Pics of Computer Soon.


That is one sexy beast


----------



## lightsout

I agree the black tubing looks sweet!


----------



## pokpok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Well I'm back again, this time with a WC'd tj08-e
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used bondo and some rustoleum black matte spray paint for the bottom of the case where that weird plastic heatsink support thing was. Future plans involve cutting a window in; I already have the acrylic


Would appreciate some temps i though about geting this case and do a similar build but was a bit concern about the 200mm rad temps for the videocard (kinda want to overclock really high with my next comp)

also wondering does the 2 panel close with the 200mm phobya?
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o80/mofosaur/SonyAlpha1144.jpg
thats a 180mm and it look really tight.


----------



## FZMRACERX

The front grill along with the body is painted APPLE RED


----------



## 66racer

Fzm---
Nice layout is that a 180mm radiator and 120 in the back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJARSx*
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV gene\Gen3
> Cpu i5 3570K @ 4.4Ghz
> 16gb corsair Vengeance LP 1866Mhz
> asus GTX 680
> corsair hydro H100
> Ocz vertex 4 512 Gb
> Corsair TX v2 850 watts modular
> Sorry for the Crappy cell phone picture


Gez didn't even think about a radiator there. Gotta see if I can put a regular 240mm there now


----------



## SnakeJayd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Welcome back
> I'm on the list woehoee...
> You can add H80 corsair fits perfect in this case......


So I am looking to build a micro ATX pc in the not too distant future and was considering this case, with the H80 and Asus MAXIMUS V GENE, the same setup that you seem to have.

My question is about the mPCIe connector that comes with the board.(ripped these photos off from the http://www.hardwarecanucks.com site)




I wanted to know if you (or anyone else with this setup) are using it and whether or not it fits in with the H80 above it, since it seems to rise up quite far off the board.



I would like to be able to use it when I get the board for a mini wifi card or something

Overall this case seems really good and I like that it has such a following, it makes me feel better about the decision to use it. i.e. I can find out how lots of other people have used it and what they think.
Whereas I don't have that info for the other cases I was looking at.

Incidentally, here is the link to my google doc where I am keeping track of the parts I would use. Nothing is set in stone, so I am open to suggestions and my list will change as price and availability changes here in the UK.
The list is basically the pc I want to build with the hardware currently available, so when the time is right I can simply order the parts and not have to run around trying to figure out which ones I need to get.

Cheers

Jayd


----------



## FZMRACERX

Ya i have a 180mm rad up front and a 120mm rad in the back


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webflo*
> 
> Don't hesitate to tell me if something goes wrong with my build !! Maybe I missed something


if your HDD temps are good, then your rig looks fine. the other thing that concern me is where you put the SSD. right next to the PSU may not be a good idea since there is alot of EMI from high current that's running through that area. you may want to consider moving it here


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im wondering if these will work
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-462-LL
> For extra ventilation as the hot air has nowhere to escape


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Yup, The fact that the hot air gets stuck at the top of the case and it becomes hot to touch, Especially where the 5.25 bays are
> Again i think its to do with the way my card is designed, And now that the 570 is released im thinking of selling my card, And some other crap so i can get a 670 with a normal cooler :3
> Im still thinking of getting those lian li drive bay vents though if i know they will screw in to the case where the current ones are held


Hey MaxFTW, interesting to hear your concerns over the ventilation of the case, if you do manage to get the vented Lian Li front bay slots let us know how they work out - although looks like they are OOS at OcUK. I know that in the manual it says get a fully shrouded GPU but perhaps a bit stubbornly I've gone for an aftermarket cooled 670 and after reading your posts I'm thinking about how I can vent the recirculated hot air. One thing occured to me is those PCI/expansion card fans which fit into a spare PCI slot and just exhaust hot air out of the case. I actually think the flipped mobo is not too bad as the hot GPU should not affect the CPU as it normally does but the hot air that does rise within the case may struggle to escape - this is perhaps where a vented PCI exhaust fan might help - has anyone got any suggestions for these, I'm going to start looking into them later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> I ran the fan auto tuning, then set up a profile, and saved it like this:
> 
> Which basically keeps it silent until the processor goes over ~45C which is generally when I play BF3. Also serves as a nice warning for if its getting too hot, as it then ramps up quite a bit.


Cheers MORE SPEED, I have the Asus P8Z77-M Pro so hopefully my mobo will allow me to enforce similar controls








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piccolafata*
> 
> Hi all,
> To complete the picture base :


Love that build piccolafata, went with the same motherboard myself








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> If you have a graphics card that dumps heat in the case then I would definitely suggest adding a pretty powerful fan on the back exhaust.
> I have a dang Ares dumping inside but it does ok even while running gpu compute tasks cuz I have a Ultra Kaze on the back


trulsrohk, where abouts did you mount the Ultra Kaze? On the outside of the case over the PCI slots?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FZMRACERX*


FZMRACERX, incredible looking build, really looking forward to the rest of the photos!

So, my TJ08 arrived on Friday and I've had a chance to look it over and dismantle it over the weekend before the rest of my components arrive. I have to echo what a couple of others have mentioned about the build quality. Fortunately, I didn't have any flaky paintwork but there are a few aesthetic issues. The first was the power switch which was on an angle and grates with the side of the circular opening in the front panel - I've taken the front panel off and I have wedged in some paper to try to force the button over, so we shall see if it requires further work. Secondly, the front drive bay covers were very offset with a large gap and one side and tight against the front panel at the other, after taking them out the problem was clear, the fins that go back and fix them within the case were bent all over the place so I have applied light pressure to make their angle 90 degrees - not difficult to fix but a bit better QC wouldn't hurt. Apart from that I'm pretty happy with the case, the size if perfect for me and though not quite as attractive as the Lian Li's in my eyes it's still a very nice looking case - of course I've yet to build in it so my opinions may still change - I'll be back with pictures hopefully


----------



## webflo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> if your HDD temps are good, then your rig looks fine. the other thing that concern me is where you put the SSD. right next to the PSU may not be a good idea since there is alot of EMI from high current that's running through that area. you may want to consider moving it here


Oh ok... I didn't think about that ... I will move it, no need to disassembly my loop







Thanks for the tip !!


----------



## martianaphid

As promised and to make my inclusion of the owners club official here are some photos of this build:



A snap of the front panel to prove it's no stripped down PS07 ;0



And I've compiled some pics of the components I already have at my disposal. i5-3570K w/ Venomous-X, GTX670, and bluray drive due next week







Plus some butchered parts from my current rig which can't be shown for legal reasons, oh and I'm using them


----------



## lightsout

Cool photography!


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> Would appreciate some temps i though about geting this case and do a similar build but was a bit concern about the 200mm rad temps for the videocard (kinda want to overclock really high with my next comp)
> also wondering does the 2 panel close with the 200mm phobya?
> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o80/mofosaur/SonyAlpha1144.jpg
> thats a 180mm and it look really tight.


3570k temps @ 4.6ghz @ 1.3v = 75 max via p95
7970 @ 1210/1800 @ 1.2v = 45 max via MSI KOMBUSTUR

All in all, temperatures are amazing and more than adequate considering the fact that those are essentially stress test apps. In regards to the panel closing, it does so perfectly and everything aligns just fine with no need for modification. However, I have a Danger Den Torture Rack coming in soon enough, so there are going to be a few things up for sale


----------



## zelly

I contacted silverstone about the noisy fan and they are sending me a new one. Think im gonna sell both to a friend and buy the phobya g-silent some of the guys in this thread recomends. Other than that ive bought a hdd bracket to mount an hdd in the 5,25 bracket, also replacing my vertex 3 with the samsung 830 and thinking about ordering sleeved cable extensions. Bitfenix alchemy or something like that. Also thinking about upgrading to gtx 670 (from my 480 amp) either gigabyte windforce 3x oc or zotac amp. Dont really want to go stock even tho its good for this case


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> I contacted silverstone about the noisy fan and they are sending me a new one. Think im gonna sell both to a friend and buy the phobya g-silent some of the guys in this thread recomends. Other than that ive bought a hdd bracket to mount an hdd in the 5,25 bracket, also replacing my vertex 3 with the samsung 830 and thinking about ordering sleeved cable extensions. Bitfenix alchemy or something like that. Also thinking about upgrading to gtx 670 (from my 480 amp) either gigabyte windforce 3x oc or zotac amp. Dont really want to go stock even tho its good for this case


Just a head's up. I have the Phobya G-Silent fan, but it is only slightly quieter than the stock fan @ low settings. The noise you will be hearing is mostly due to the rushing of air due in part the the case's construction and design.


----------



## zelly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Just a head's up. I have the Phobya G-Silent fan, but it is only slightly quieter than the stock fan @ low settings. The noise you will be hearing is mostly due to the rushing of air due in part the the case's construction and design.


Well if it cools just as good at the stock one and at the same time quieter, ill be happy. Can I use the fan switch and all that if I connect it the same?


----------



## Acapella75

It was time for a little internal upgrade. I am gonna reuse my TJ08-E case, Corsair H60, AX-850 PSU, Force 3 120gb SSD, and 2 570 GTX in the rebuild.

I am adding:

Motherboard: ASRock Extreme 4-M
CPU: i5 3570k CPU
RAM: Corsair Vengence 8gb kit
HDD: 2 x WD Scorpio Black 500gb 2.5in drives (space purposes-see misc)
MISC: Silverstone 5.25in Slim ODD bay adaptor with 4 x 2.5" drive slots
MISC: Silverstone slot load CD/DVD RW drive

In the future I plan to add another SSD and a newer 670 graphics card with more vram. Will most likely ditch my SLI setup as idk how much benefit I'm getting vs heat produced. I game at 1440p and I believe my current cards hold me back as the vram is only 1.2gb per card.

Just one question: I read above and someone said facing the PSU fan down may help the lower graphics card in SLI setups. I am not sure how that can be. Can someone explain that for me?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zelly*
> 
> Well if it cools just as good at the stock one and at the same time quieter, ill be happy. Can I use the fan switch and all that if I connect it the same?


You wouldn't be able to as the stock fan on the TJ08-E has the switch soldered, and it specifically made for the fan so that it can operate at a certain range (High ~1200 RPM Low ~700 RPM). At any rate, you wouldn't even need the fan switch as the Phobya is a good compromise in regards to noise and performance


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> It was time for a little internal upgrade. I am gonna reuse my TJ08-E case, Corsair H60, AX-850 PSU, Force 3 120gb SSD, and 2 570 GTX in the rebuild.
> I am adding:
> Motherboard: ASRock Extreme 4-M
> CPU: i5 3570k CPU
> RAM: Corsair Vengence 8gb kit
> HDD: 2 x WD Scorpio Black 500gb 2.5in drives (space purposes-see misc)
> MISC: Silverstone 5.25in Slim ODD bay adaptor with 4 x 2.5" drive slots
> MISC: Silverstone slot load CD/DVD RW drive
> In the future I plan to add another SSD and a newer 670 graphics card with more vram. Will most likely ditch my SLI setup as idk how much benefit I'm getting vs heat produced. I game at 1440p and I believe my current cards hold me back as the vram is only 1.2gb per card.
> Just one question: I read above and someone said facing the PSU fan down may help the lower graphics card in SLI setups. I am not sure how that can be. Can someone explain that for me?


The PSU would pull hot air out of the case and exhaust it out the back. This is imply due to the fact that the fan you see on the PSU is an intake fan. Also, you would 100% benefit using the higher VRAM cards, but may I suggest the AMD cards instead as they have 3GB and would be even better for your specific task


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> The PSU would pull hot air out of the case and exhaust it out the back. This is imply due to the fact that the fan you see on the PSU is an intake fan. Also, you would 100% benefit using the higher VRAM cards, but may I suggest the AMD cards instead as they have 3GB and would be even better for your specific task


Wouldn't that make your PSU hotter? Plus my cards are reference and draw air in thru the fan and exhaust out the back. In that case would it still help?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Wouldn't that make your PSU hotter? Plus my cards are reference and draw air in thru the fan and exhaust out the back. In that case would it still help?


Yup, the temperature coming through the PSU would be hot air, but it wouldn't really make all that much difference as good PSUs are made for enduring relatively high temperatures, check some of the PSU tests done by johnnyguru in his "hot box" to get an idea of how durable they are. Regarding your setup, if they are reference cards that exhaust out the back, PSU orientation wouldn't really make any difference as only a very small amount of hot air from the GPU is released into the case.


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Wouldn't that make your PSU hotter? Plus my cards are reference and draw air in thru the fan and exhaust out the back. In that case would it still help?


I think if you have 2x refernce cards it's actually best to turn the PSU with the fan facing up (i.e. through the top case vent) as its more a case that the PSU fan would be taking away valuable fresh air from the GPUs rather than it being exposed to too much hot air.


----------



## Hooch

Will a GTX 690 run OK in this case?


----------



## XSCounter

Putting Silver Arrow together with GTX 570 in this case was a stupid idea...







No matter how hard I try the card is laying right on the cooler and I think such tight neighbourhood causes bluescreens and freezes all the time for me...

I am so desperate now. What should I do? remove backplate from the card or smth? Can't move the cooler any further away.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Putting Silver Arrow together with GTX 570 in this case was a stupid idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard I try the card is laying right on the cooler and I think such tight neighbourhood causes bluescreens and freezes all the time for me...
> I am so desperate now. What should I do? remove backplate from the card or smth? Can't move the cooler any further away.


I bet what's going on is the gpu backplate is shorting the card or its being pushed from seating properly in the pcie slot. I dunno if you have any creative ways to test the backplate guess but maybe find something non conductive to lightly wedge between the gpu board and plate. Or remove it all together but make sure the card doesn't touch the cooler


----------



## Sheld0r

Do you have the HDD-cage installed? Maybe you can put something upon it and "lift" the card a bit off the CPU-cooler?


----------



## overpower

until you come up with something, i think you should rotate coller so the fan will be looking down... i know you will not have the best temps, but you will not have bluescreens.
i don't know if this idea is possibly with that cooler...


----------



## lightsout

I would not take of the backplate or it will definitely short on the card. Can you not return the cooler?


----------



## psyclum

i was under the impression the back plate has a none conductive surface? would be ******ed if the backplate (meant to protect the card) what causing the shorts. i could be wrong tho...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i was under the impression the back plate has a none conductive surface? would be ******ed if the backplate (meant to protect the card) what causing the shorts. i could be wrong tho...


It has like tape on it or something.


----------



## pokpok

get a close loop return or sell the silver arrow


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Do you have the HDD-cage installed? Maybe you can put something upon it and "lift" the card a bit off the CPU-cooler?


Nope, removed the HDD cage. Only have one HDD and an SSD. Laso had to push the HDD all the way in and bend the metal so the HDD is unscrewed, just resting there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> until you come up with something, i think you should rotate coller so the fan will be looking down... i know you will not have the best temps, but you will not have bluescreens.
> i don't know if this idea is possibly with that cooler...


Pretty sure it's impossible with this cooler. Way too big.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I would not take of the backplate or it will definitely short on the card. Can you not return the cooler?


Not gonna take the backplate off indeed, otherwise will definitely fry the card. Can't return it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i was under the impression the back plate has a none conductive surface? would be ******ed if the backplate (meant to protect the card) what causing the shorts. i could be wrong tho...


I have the same impression but somehow it's happening. Will try without GTX570, see if it works, if not, then I might have screwed up smth else during assembling.. I know that everything worked when I build the open stand with the same components.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokpok*
> 
> get a close loop return or sell the silver arrow


Sell and buy what?


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Sell and buy what?


Do you have a boxed cooler lying around? Maybe it's the cooler's fault.

I had an issue with a Corsair H60 on my AM3 system. It sat just a wee bit too tight and the result was, that the whole system didn't start up anymore. Loosened the screws a bit and everything was perfect.

Edit: Except that a few days later the pump died ... put that's a different story


----------



## XSCounter

Damn, I feel so sad I will have to give up Silver Arrow







Will try without GXT570 first, see if it works fine without BSOD.

Then I will loosen screws like u said, maybe it's my case too. After, will maybe try to fit some adhesive pad between cooler and GPU.

... and then give up









Cheers for suggestions though









Edit: Running without GPU now. Windows is taking 2-3 mins to lad each time.. I guess it's my Crucial m4.. Such a fail









Edit2: Nah, m4 is fine. It's been lagging before I installed Intel RST.

Will try installing GPU again and see if BSOD return. Without it it's running fine.


----------



## phez

electrical tape is an insulator as well.


----------



## duhasttas

Not to self promote or be a douche, but If any of you guys are looking to, or thinking about WC'ing your TJ08-e's, I have some stuff that you might be interested in for prices that will push you to doing it


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Not to self promote or be a douche, but If any of you guys are looking to, or thinking about WC'ing your TJ08-e's, I have some stuff that you might be interested in for prices that will push you to doing it


How well did the 180mm cool vs the 200mm? Your prices arent bad at all SOOO tempted lol


----------



## MiiX

Does someone know the spacing betweenthe fans and the side door of the PS07B?


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> Not to self promote or be a douche, but If any of you guys are looking to, or thinking about WC'ing your TJ08-e's, I have some stuff that you might be interested in for prices that will push you to doing it


I'll take everything and collect it in person, if you buy me a ticket










Why are you selling it? No more WC?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How well did the 180mm cool vs the 200mm? Your prices arent bad at all SOOO tempted lol


There was a ~5 degree temperature difference, but the problem is that since the radiator is large, you need to install it with the barbs facing down. So if you'd like to install with barbs up, only option is the 180mm Magicool radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> I'll take everything and collect it in person, if you buy me a ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you selling it? No more WC?


LOL







No, not going to quit WC'ing. I got addicted and absolutely love it! I am moving to a test bench setup so I have to say bye to the TJ08-E


----------



## Sheld0r

Seems like everyone is ditching his TJ08 oO

And OMG ... why in the world is Modern Talking your avatar?


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Seems like everyone is ditching his TJ08 oO
> And OMG ... why in the world is Modern Talking your avatar?


LOL + REP I seriously didn't think anyone would recognize that. I think it is linked to being Polish and having been exposed to such music when I was younger









As for ditching the TJ08-E, I still think it is the best mATX for watercooling, but I like the look of a test bench with huge radiators! If it weren't for the Torture Rack I would never have thought of changing from the TJ case


----------



## lightsout

I also love test benches myself. But with two kids and a cat I'm too scared to risk it.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I also love test benches myself. But with two kids and a cat I'm too scared to risk it.


Well, that is another great thing about the DD rack, you can buy an additional acrylic top for it to make it "semi-open."


----------



## lightsout

Oh thats what you got. Those things are awesome. Pricey though. Out of my budget.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh thats what you got. Those things are awesome. Pricey though. Out of my budget.


I really like the lian li test bench. Under $100 but Im also affraid of the mayhem that would occure when Im not around, and I dont have kids either. I can so see my fiance bumping into it and destroying something lol


----------



## FZMRACERX

can i please be added to the club.


----------



## lightsout

Wow that it very clean nice job.


----------



## Dave63

FZMRACERX - Just finished my first ever build, OK I have cables going here there and everywhere, the SSD is just dangling behind the MB and the GPU and the cooler are kept apart by two old MCFC membership cards, but all in all I was as pleased as punch and then you have to post those pictures. Feel sick now, going to find a dark room and have a little cry


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dave63*
> 
> FZMRACERX - Just finished my first ever build, OK I have cables going here there and everywhere, the SSD is just dangling behind the MB and the GPU and the cooler are kept apart by two old MCFC membership cards, but all in all I was as pleased as punch and then you have to post those pictures. Feel sick now, going to find a dark room and have a little cry


Just look at some pictures and take some time/patience to wire the cables nice and neat.


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FZMRACERX*
> 
> 
> can i please be added to the club.


amazing build, I told Nutty Pumpkin (who originally started this thread) and he added you to the noteworthy builds on page 1: http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club#post_14243679

To get added to the club just drop him a pm, I'm sure he will be glad to add you with that awesome build









BTW when are you going to get it wired up with the PSU?


----------



## trentiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Putting Silver Arrow together with GTX 570 in this case was a stupid idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how hard I try the card is laying right on the cooler and I think such tight neighbourhood causes bluescreens and freezes all the time for me...
> I am so desperate now. What should I do? remove backplate from the card or smth? Can't move the cooler any further away.


Simple fix. Cover the backplate of the card with electrical tape where it is contacting metal from the heatsink.


----------



## mooseslayer

now im ready with my case.....i think


----------



## FZMRACERX

I will be having the new pictures of the wiring job up soon the pc runs super quite.


----------



## phez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> now im ready with my case.....i think


lol ...


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> ^This


Thank you sir, unfortunately I had to move all the harddrives outside the case during the summer. otherwise it overheats in my nice huimid 90F no a/c room. So I bought an FT02 and it works much better due to the amount of airflow (which is awesome)

I remodded the case and am using it for my server now, holding 5 drives, i3-2120t, 16gb ram, and 90gb ssd. sitting pretty.


----------



## flerndip

I recently put an old i7-920 with a Megahalems cooler in one of these Silverstone TJ08-e cases and it is a pretty sweet design. I only wish they sold a windowed panel for it. Here it is. Nothing fancy.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Just look at some pictures and take some time/patience to wire the cables nice and neat.


if you didnt use more than 9 zipties you are doing it wrong.

and that is in the final product, dont even talk to me about the ones you use to tack cables in place just to cut them later.


----------



## chyde

A new project ive been working on










Got the window cut. Its much bigger than I thought it was going to be! lol

Window installed. I think it turned out well for my fist window mod









LED's in, finally product. Let me know what u guys think.


----------



## lightsout

Sick window! That look really nice love the red leds.


----------



## K4IKEN

That looks awesome! What size LEDs did you use?


----------



## MR-e

that window is very nice. how abouts did you make the outter frame for the nuts?


----------



## FZMRACERX

chyde how much would you charge me to make me one off those windows


----------



## mooseslayer

@ chyde looking realy nice







and please what led:s did you use? 5v or? Have you any photos of the change of the led:s?


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> LOL + REP I seriously didn't think anyone would recognize that. I think it is linked to being Polish and having been exposed to such music when I was younger


lol that's hard







But Nena isn't much better









Sorry for the OT, but did you move from Polska to the USA, or are you of polish descent and live in the US?

@chyde: That window looks really sick! Great work. Now you just need a nice WC-setup


----------



## martianaphid

@ chyde, I thought that window looked a bit on the big side but once you showed it with the LEDs on it looks sweet, nice job!


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trentiles*
> 
> Simple fix. Cover the backplate of the card with electrical tape where it is contacting metal from the heatsink.


Good idea! Thx. Just need to find where to buy it around here


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> That looks awesome! What size LEDs did you use?


5mm
Quote:


> that window is very nice. how abouts did you make the outter frame for the nuts?


It was a bolt on window kit from frozencpu.
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8981/win-135/10_x_12_Viewable_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit.html?tl=g44c353s850
Quote:


> chyde how much would you charge me to make me one off those windows


lol umm I dont know. Im not what you would call a professional








Quote:


> @ chyde looking realy nice and please what led:s did you use? 5v or? Have you any photos of the change of the led:s?


Im not sure of the voltage. I used theses ones- http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1858/ele-21/Tailed_Red_5mm_LED_w_2_Pin_Mobo_Header_Connector.html?tl=g6c455s1602
I did have to swap the connectors on one of the leds. Other than that it was a simple remove the blue and install the red








The other tricky bit was getting the led's out, they are held in by clips that are in a tight spot. I guess u could take the whole front apart if u wanted to.


@Sheld0r I agree!! lol


----------



## lightsout

Whoa never knew you could buy a prefab window thats awesome! Rep for you.


----------



## K4IKEN

+rep, I was checking those excat same LEDs out of frozen and just wanted to make sure. Looks great.


----------



## bao7

just finished my build. gotta say great looking case. so much room for a matx case. cable management is so easy with a modular psu.

BUT, the noise level is turning me off big time. not sure if its just me, but the 180mm fan is very loud. with the 180mm fan running on high along with a 120mm fan(from corsair h60), the noise level is almost equivalent to running the AC on med/high in your car.


----------



## lightsout

Put it on low?


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bao7*
> 
> BUT, the noise level is turning me off big time. not sure if its just me, but the 180mm fan is very loud. with the 180mm fan running on high along with a 120mm fan(from corsair h60), the noise level is almost equivalent to running the AC on med/high in your car.


Do you need that much airflow? I'm using SpeedFan to run the front fan at 25% when the CPU is under 51C and GPU under 44C, ramping up to 100% when the CPU or GPU is at 68C. It rarely gets that high.


----------



## FZMRACERX

you can always replace the front 180 with a new one.


----------



## bao7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourOhFour*
> 
> Do you need that much airflow? I'm using SpeedFan to run the front fan at 25% when the CPU is under 51C and GPU under 44C, ramping up to 100% when the CPU or GPU is at 68C. It rarely gets that high.


thanks for the advice. speedfan is great. much quieter now.


----------



## MR-e

Update on build! Come visit my build log to see more









*Build Log*


----------



## MORE SPEED

Would it not be better using two 45 degree fittings between the GPU and rad?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> Would it not be better using two 45 degree fittings between the GPU and rad?


Technically but there is no space with his setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Update on build! Come visit my build log to see more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log*


Man this is what I have in the works right now too lol. Radiator on its way in and next will be the block and pump. That pump top is a candidate I had too. Looks good in the case so might be what I end up with


----------



## fakeblood

I tried 2 45s with my setup between gpu and 120 and didnt fit, fittings got in the way of each other.

This is how I ended up going. More pics in the Log


----------



## bombzaway

Was thinking about picking up this case, but it seems like it has extremely poor airflow for GPUs


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> Would it not be better using two 45 degree fittings between the GPU and rad?


guess im beating a dead horse but, two 45's will not fit. the case is not long enough and the fittings will bump









@ bombzaway - if you have a reference cooler that exhausts the air out the back of the case, this is actually quite good for gpu airflow. it's only when you have the coolers that blow around inside the case where the temps can start to climb, especially with the psu so close as well.


----------



## aardtyllyf

Hey guys, just bought this awesome case but I am bit concerned of what CPU cooler should I buy.
I have 3 variants:

1) thermalright macho hr-02. Not sure it will fit
2) scythe mugen 3 rev.B
3) scythe ninja 3 rev.B

These are the only coolers that i have in my local PC store.

Other components in the PC are going to be 2500k, maximus IV gene-z, gtx570 dc ii and 8 gigs of normal RAM with no heatsinks on it.

Please help me decide. Tnx in advance.

Ps: oh yeah, congrats for 200 pages on this thread. :3


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bombzaway*
> 
> Was thinking about picking up this case, but it seems like it has extremely poor airflow for GPUs


Honestly air flow isnt as good as a full atx case, but thats to be expected since they have more fans and more area for air to disapate. For the size of this case you wont find anything better. I hacve an asus gtx570 dc ii and my temps did go up 4c in this case vs. my rosewill blackhawk. That said my gaming temp overclocked with the max voltage (1125mv @900mhz) is still only 64c in ambient temps in the mid to high 70F's. its a solid case, if your looking for this size its got tons of room.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Hey guys, just bought this awesome case but I am bit concerned of what CPU cooler should I buy.
> I have 3 variants:
> 1) thermalright macho hr-02. Not sure it will fit
> 2) scythe mugen 3 rev.B
> 3) scythe ninja 3 rev.B
> These are the only coolers that i have in my local PC store.
> Other components in the PC are going to be 2500k, maximus IV gene-z, gtx570 dc ii and 8 gigs of normal RAM with no heatsinks on it.
> Please help me decide. Tnx in advance.
> Ps: oh yeah, congrats for 200 pages on this thread. :3


I've seen the HR-02 in this thread. Trying to find it....

EDIT: *Here* and a couple posts above. Pretty sure that's the Macho in there.








EDIT 2: Ah, it's not.


----------



## martianaphid

The HR-02 Macho is going to be a real right fit on an 1155 board but I think the problem is more to do with the fan. At 140mm wide it should squeeze in with a few mm to spare from the GPU but with the 140mm fan and the fan clips it comes to about 152mm wide (I don't think you can orient the fan the other way because it will be too tall and prevent the side panel going on, though I may be wrong here)

I got the Venomous-X with the fan shrouds, it's 127mm wide but with the fan shroud it comes to 145mm and atm the GPU is propped up on angle on top of the cooler - it seems to run ok but I'm a bit unsure about the extra weight onto the cooler and the way the GPU is being forced up so I might look at removing the shroud and trying to mount the fans a different way.

As such I would say the HR-02 would be my choice but I'd probably look to use a good 120mm fan with a cable tie mod to avoid clearance issues.


----------



## mainframe562

Hi everyone, I just purchased this case and all the parts and i'm in the process of putting it together. Only problem i'm having is my Noctua NH-D14 is touching the graphics card which is a EVGA 570SC. Dont wanna ditch the Notuca so I was planning on using a Dremel to trim the sides. Would only be trimming a few millimeters so would the cooler be OK still maintaining its performance?


----------



## MORE SPEED

Is the actual cooler touching it or just the fan clips?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainframe562*
> 
> Hi everyone, I just purchased this case and all the parts and i'm in the process of putting it together. Only problem i'm having is my Noctua NH-D14 is touching the graphics card which is a EVGA 570SC. Dont wanna ditch the Notuca so I was planning on using a Dremel to trim the sides. Would only be trimming a few millimeters so would the cooler be OK still maintaining its performance?


I'm sure you will be ok, I imagine your only gonna need 5mm or so off. If you were gonna take say 13mm/ 1/2" I bet performance would still be almost uneffected. I wouldn't want to take that much off though personally.


----------



## mainframe562

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> Is the actual cooler touching it or just the fan clips?


At first I thought, ok it was hitting the clips but once I removed the fan it was clearly touching the GPU components. At least one good thing worked out which was the Gskill Ripjaws cleared it by a mile. I could fit 4 modules with the cooler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I'm sure you will be ok, I imagine your only gonna need 5mm or so off. If you were gonna take say 13mm/ 1/2" I bet performance would still be almost uneffected. I wouldn't want to take that much off though personally.


Yea, i figured around 5mm would be good and wont affect the cooler. Now i'm debating if I should use a dremel or just some wire cutters since the fins are thin.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainframe562*
> 
> At first I thought, ok it was hitting the clips but once I removed the fan it was clearly touching the GPU components. At least one good thing worked out which was the Gskill Ripjaws cleared it by a mile. I could fit 4 modules with the cooler.
> Yea, i figured around 5mm would be good and wont affect the cooler. Now i'm debating if I should use a dremel or just some wire cutters since the fins are thin.


That's the tough part. Cutters, which I would prefer metal shears (heavy duty cutters at home depot or any hardware store), would probably leave the fins looking mangled at the tips but would easily cut it. Dremel cutting wheel should leave a clean cut but because its so think might not cut properly. Maybe try the dremel first lol


----------



## mainframe562

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> That's the tough part. Cutters, which I would prefer metal shears (heavy duty cutters at home depot or any hardware store), would probably leave the fins looking mangled at the tips but would easily cut it. Dremel cutting wheel should leave a clean cut but because its so think might not cut properly. Maybe try the dremel first lol


Yea, will try the trusty Dremel first and see how that goes. Dont really like how it flings metal debris all over the place and then have to introduce it back onto the motherboard but now i'll have to bust out my air compressor. Cant wait to go home and try it out, will post pictures.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainframe562*
> 
> Yea, will try the trusty Dremel first and see how that goes. Dont really like how it flings metal debris all over the place and then have to introduce it back onto the motherboard but now i'll have to bust out my air compressor. Cant wait to go home and try it out, will post pictures.


Cool man, good luck! be patient with it and sure it will be cool.


----------



## bArAkA01

Hello,

I am new to this forum, and I hope to also be a TJ08-e owner soon.

I currently own a huge setup which I want to upgrade for different reason :

noise (too loud for my lounge)
size (much too big for my needs)
new hardware (for performance improvements)
The details of my current setup and the one I am planning to build are in my rigs, just placing the new one below for easier readability:

RAD: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
PSU: Seasonic X-660 80PLUS Gold
SSD: Samsung Serie 830 256 Go Desktop kit
MB: ASUS Maximus V GENE
Proc: Intel Core i5-3570K (3.4 GHz)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile White Series 8 Go (2x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
Graphics: Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 2 GB
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX (already owned)
Beside of the case for storage: (I already own 2 Seagate Barracuda Green 2 To SATA 6Gb/s)

NAS: Synology DiskStation DS412+
HDD: Seagate Barracuda Green 2 To SATA 6Gb/s
UPS: Eaton Ellipse ECO 800 USB
Do you have any comments on the hardware chosen for my new build regarding 2 main aspects :

the system needs to be as quiet as possible (keeping a good performance level)
components need to fit in the case








I already went trough the forum and it seems all pieces of hardware in my rig can fit the box and are quiet enough to fulfill my requirements.

I just want to bring this to the good audience here, to get advices or comments to improve it.

Another question : do you think it can be valuable to add noise reduction matting such as AK-PAX-2

(PS: Sorry for my English







)


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mainframe562*
> 
> At first I thought, ok it was hitting the clips but once I removed the fan it was clearly touching the GPU components. At least one good thing worked out which was the Gskill Ripjaws cleared it by a mile. I could fit 4 modules with the cooler.
> Yea, i figured around 5mm would be good and wont affect the cooler. Now i'm debating if I should use a dremel or just some wire cutters since the fins are thin.


What about pulling the cooler out and laying the side you want trimmed down on a belt sander after taking a couple MM off with the Dremel? You might be able to just go full belt sander (if you have one of course).


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> A new project ive been working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the window cut. Its much bigger than I thought it was going to be! lol
> 
> Window installed. I think it turned out well for my fist window mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LED's in, finally product. Let me know what u guys think.


beautifully done sir.....so clean


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bArAkA01*
> 
> Hello,
> I am new to this forum, and I hope to also be a TJ08-e owner soon.
> I currently own a huge setup which I want to upgrade for different reason :
> 
> noise (too loud for my lounge)
> size (much too big for my needs)
> new hardware (for performance improvements)
> The details of my current setup and the one I am planning to build are in my rigs, just placing the new one below for easier readability:
> 
> RAD: Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> PSU: Seasonic X-660 80PLUS Gold
> SSD: Samsung Serie 830 256 Go Desktop kit
> MB: ASUS Maximus V GENE
> Proc: Intel Core i5-3570K (3.4 GHz)
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile White Series 8 Go (2x 4 Go) DDR3 1600 MHz CL9
> Graphics: Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5 2 GB
> Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX (already owned)
> Beside of the case for storage: (I already own 2 Seagate Barracuda Green 2 To SATA 6Gb/s)
> 
> NAS: Synology DiskStation DS412+
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda Green 2 To SATA 6Gb/s
> UPS: Eaton Ellipse ECO 800 USB
> Do you have any comments on the hardware chosen for my new build regarding 2 main aspects :
> 
> the system needs to be as quiet as possible (keeping a good performance level)
> components need to fit in the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already went trough the forum and it seems all pieces of hardware in my rig can fit the box and are quiet enough to fulfill my requirements.
> I just want to bring this to the good audience here, to get advices or comments to improve it.
> Another question : do you think it can be valuable to add noise reduction matting such as AK-PAX-2
> (PS: Sorry for my English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Welcome to ocn. Hmmm seems you got pretty much almost everything covered lol. Maybe just the rear case fans which I am sure you probably thought of already and is that gpu reference or non-reference?(this case seems to prefer hot air being exhausted out at the rear) Hope to see you in the club soon


----------



## mainframe562

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> What about pulling the cooler out and laying the side you want trimmed down on a belt sander after taking a couple MM off with the Dremel? You might be able to just go full belt sander (if you have one of course).


Would be nice and a whole lot easier with a belt sander but dont have one. Instead I took the long route and used small wire clippers to cut each fin which took forever. Then at the end I used a Dremel to grind it to a smooth touch. Right now it clears perfectly but will apply some electrical tape to the GPU to be on the safe side.


----------



## psteph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Hey guys, just bought this awesome case but I am bit concerned of what CPU cooler should I buy.
> I have 3 variants:
> 1) thermalright macho hr-02. Not sure it will fit
> 2) scythe mugen 3 rev.B
> 3) scythe ninja 3 rev.B
> These are the only coolers that i have in my local PC store.
> Other components in the PC are going to be 2500k, maximus IV gene-z, gtx570 dc ii and 8 gigs of normal RAM with no heatsinks on it.
> Please help me decide. Tnx in advance.
> Ps: oh yeah, congrats for 200 pages on this thread. :3


Hi !

A HR-02 Macho does fit. I had to _slightly_ move the fan towards the inside of the case to close the panel (1mm or less, not a big deal).
I'll take a few pictures tomorrow to show you.

P.S.: You might wanna read about that other guy experiencing BSOD's and/or system freeze before installing the GTX in the first PCI-e slot.


----------



## //MPower

I'm thinking about this case, and some others for my current rig. I'll be swapping the 6950 though for a 670 gtx reference, which would be the only major change. My question is how would my H60 fair in the case in terms of overall cooling and how would I set it up?

I'm thinking:
SilverStone SUGO SG02
SilverStone TJ08B
or maybe go with one of the Fractal design cases.


----------



## Sheld0r

Temps should be pretty fine.

Set it up as a push/pull exhaust


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Temps should be pretty fine.
> Set it up as a push/pull exhaust


So at the 120mm exit in the back? Also what fans for the push pull would be optimal? Sorry for the barrage of questions.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamaican voodoo*
> 
> beautifully done sir.....so clean


thanks!


----------



## Holy_COW

Hi,
I'm about to buy a TJ-08, but I'm still not convinced on the front 180mm fan.
I see the PS07 has 2x120, but I hate the looks of the PS07

Will the TJ08 fit 2x120 in the front? has anyone attempted it?
I guess there should be room for them, but not sure if they can be attached by just dremel/drilling holes for the fans..


----------



## MR-e

what's not to like about the front 180? on high that thing is like a jet engine and pushes an insane amount of air. at the low setting it still pushes a decent amount and is quite noticeably quieter as well. i've seen pics of 240 rad (h100) mounted horizontally so with a bit of modding you can fit two 120 fans i suppose.


----------



## //MPower

Well I'll be apart of the club very soon just pulled the trigger on the case and some fans


----------



## Muslim

Hello everyone, I'm from Thailand.
This is my project of Silverstone TJ08-e
Coming soon..for update


----------



## MR-e

host your images on ocn... that site you're using is taking 50 billion years to load :/


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> host your images on ocn... that site you're using is taking 50 billion years to load :/


he's hosting the image on his own dial up connection


----------



## bArAkA01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> Welcome to ocn. Hmmm seems you got pretty much almost everything covered lol. Maybe just the rear case fans which I am sure you probably thought of already and is that gpu reference or non-reference?(this case seems to prefer hot air being exhausted out at the rear) Hope to see you in the club soon


Hi,

thanks for your input.
I will have a look to replace the stock rear fan(s) by quieter one(s).
GPU is not rear exhausted. I tried to find a quiet one, but it seems Asus is the quietest on the market yet, but with internal exhaust.
Is this a real issue ? By the way, I do not intend to overclock anything.

Maybe Watercooling the GPU could be an option, but everything I read about it make me think it is not quieter than air cooling.

regards


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> Well I'll be apart of the club very soon just pulled the trigger on the case and some fans


Before I could answer :| Sorry for the delay. Which fans did you get?


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Before I could answer :| Sorry for the delay. Which fans did you get?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553006
Seemed like a good choice from what I read.

Just need to be careful with my cable management with my trusty tx750


----------



## Sheld0r

Huh, ok, I've never heard of them until now. Looks good.

I googled TX750 ... this could be a bit difficult to get it in the TJ08 xD Sorry, fooling around.

I had quite a hard time with my modular PSU, even though I used a very small amount of cables. If you install a CDROM aswell, it's really really tight.
Hope it works out for you


----------



## mainframe562

Here's a picture of the massive Noctua NH-D14 on the motherboard. As far as clearance from the RAM modules there's plenty.


..and here's another picture of the clearance between the heatsink and GPU after hacking at the heatsink. Was thinking if I should put electrical tape on the GPU just in case. Would that pose any threat to the GPU?


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> Huh, ok, I've never heard of them until now. Looks good.
> I googled TX750 ... this could be a bit difficult to get it in the TJ08 xD Sorry, fooling around.
> I had quite a hard time with my modular PSU, even though I used a very small amount of cables. If you install a CDROM aswell, it's really really tight.
> Hope it works out for you


I'll figure it out. I'm going to need a second PSU soon anyways for my back up rig so no worries!


----------



## mainframe562

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> I'll figure it out. I'm going to need a second PSU soon anyways for my back up rig so no worries!


I installed a HX750 assuming they are the same size but the HX is modular as opposed to the TX and I am glad a chose the HX because i added a optical drive and its a really tight spot. I was able to use the necessary cables and makes the case look less cluttered.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bArAkA01*
> 
> Hi,
> thanks for your input.
> I will have a look to replace the stock rear fan(s) by quieter one(s).
> GPU is not rear exhausted. I tried to find a quiet one, but it seems Asus is the quietest on the market yet, but with internal exhaust.
> Is this a real issue ? By the way, I do not intend to overclock anything.
> Maybe Watercooling the GPU could be an option, but everything I read about it make me think it is not quieter than air cooling.
> regards


I wouldn't say its a big issue. The hot air from your gpu just have to be exhausted by the rear fan.

I supposed you have read some tj08 watercooling logs. I myself have the cpu and gpu under water in my tj08. The stock 180mm fan and gentle typhoon 1850 are both on my fan controller and they are both silent. The noise then is coming from the mcp355 I have which I suppose becomes more audible because of the small case( I never heard it in my tj07) Either that or my fans must really be really quiet. In any case I suspect with a mcp35X, this entire set up could really be silent, which is of course the purpose of watercooling in the first place other than for overclocking headroom. So if you decide to go water, you could go the mcp35X route


----------



## bArAkA01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> I wouldn't say its a big issue. The hot air from your gpu just have to be exhausted by the rear fan.
> I supposed you have read some tj08 watercooling logs. I myself have the cpu and gpu under water in my tj08. The stock 180mm fan and gentle typhoon 1850 are both on my fan controller and they are both silent. The noise then is coming from the mcp355 I have which I suppose becomes more audible because of the small case( I never heard it in my tj07) Either that or my fans must really be really quiet. In any case I suspect with a mcp35X, this entire set up could really be silent, which is of course the purpose of watercooling in the first place other than for overclocking headroom. So if you decide to go water, you could go the mcp35X route


I just looked into WaterCooling, but it is "Chinese" to me (mainly regarding the tubes size, and connectors ...). Furthermore, I can't find the Magicool 180 in France (maybe the Phobya 200 can be an alternative from what I read). Also no waterblocks are available for GTX670 yet. Last but not least, it is something like 300-400€ more on the bill, 10 to 20% premium, which I can't afford at this stage.

Anyway I keep this idea in a corner of my head for a later upgrade









Any comments on the Akasa PAX Mate (or equivalent)?


----------



## MORE SPEED

For any of you watercoolers, check out XSPC's new res. Should go with the TJ08 pretty well.

http://www.xs-pc.com/slider/d5-dual-bay-reservoir/


----------



## Sheld0r

That's some sexy res


----------



## zeroR1




----------



## Onions

did you take ur cpu cooler apartÉÉ how did you get the rad outside XD


----------



## bruflot

Does anyone know what that build log is called, where he watercools this case while using G1 Sniper M3?


----------



## Sheld0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bruflot*
> 
> Does anyone know what that build log is called, where he watercools this case while using G1 Sniper M3?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1249322/buildlog-tiny-temjin-pic-heavy

That's the one?


----------



## //MPower

Well I got the case and managed to get everything quite neat considering what I had to deal with. I'll post some pictures up once my 670 comes in, and what type of adapter would I need to mount a hard drive in one of the 5.25" bays??


----------



## martianaphid

@ zeroR1, very nice looking build and I especially like your cabling and cale-management









@bruflot, really enjoying fakebood's build log, it's already upto 10 pages. You should subscribe so you can keep up to date!

@//MPower, maybe you should consider something like the FP-55 by silverstone:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

This should work as it is a SS product but I think I've seen mention of other bay devices being compatible such as those from Lian-Li as effectively they are designed to fit 5.25" bays.


----------



## //MPower

Gotta say this case does run cooler than my Antec 300. My cpu temps while folding are about 5 C lower


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheld0r*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1249322/buildlog-tiny-temjin-pic-heavy
> That's the one?


Thanks alot, it's the one I was looking for


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*


How did u mount that window? Very nice setup







+rep


----------



## zeroR1

Thanks, and yes I did it myself also all the mods to this case.


----------



## faMine

lookin' fantastic


----------



## MaxFTW

is there any picture diagram thingy for taking the front bezel off? i need to edit the fan or something as that's causing a racket


----------



## zeroR1

cut it out with the saw 3m tape and black silicone that how I did it.

only 6 screws that whole the front panel together easy to take off


----------



## //MPower

Proof:


----------



## Brightonclock

Hi all,

Well I finally got all the parts for my TJ08 build, but have encountered an issue, maybe you have seen itbefore and could help, I'm a bit mystified on these and am running out of ideas.

CPU: 3570k
Mobo: ASUS Maximus Gene V (Z77) Flashed BIOS yesterday
RAM: 16GB (4x4) Samsung Green 1600Mhz 30nm Low Voltage/Profile
HSF: Noctua NH-D14
PSU: 750W Silverstone

All stock settings so far.

When I power on, the system seems to intermittently boot up. When it does boot up, it is fine, and stable for whatever im doing, tried a bit of diablo 3, cod etc, no problem, and restarts are fine. All components are picked up seem to work fine. Temps are low, 25-30c idle on all cores, not gone above 50c yet on load.

When I shut down though, sometimes I'll press the power on again, and literally, the PWR LED on the front of the case blinks for a second, and I can see all the fans start to spin up also just for about a second, then nothing. Sometimes it does not even do this. I don't get an error code displayed on the boards readout, or any beeps etc. I have to take the plug out the psu, give it a min, then plug back in, even then sometimes it wont come back on right away, but this morning for example, put the plug in, pressed it once hey presto, all fine.

I have tried:

Taking out the graphics card (old 6870) and running off the HD4000 graphics, same issue.
Clearing CMOS, full power off for 10-15 mins.
Reseating the memory.
Unplugging basically everything I can.
I rebuilt it in the case about 3 times, thinking there must be a short with one of the mobo screws or something, but still getting the issue.

Has anyone seen this before? The only thing I have not yet done is take out some of the RAM, can this be causing it? PSU is if anything overspecced for what I have in the box, and ive tried to just about everything I can think of. I dont even know what part of the system is likely to cause this so am at a bit of a loss. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## dickobrazzz

my rig
2500k 47-48-49-50 cpu ratio for 4-3-2-1 cores
mivg-z/gen3
2x4gb samsung 2133 10-11-10-30 1t
asus reference 6950 @ 6970 @ 950/1450 1.14v
2x samsung f3 1Tb raid0
crucial m4 128gb
asus xonar dx
corsair ax650w
water
xspc rasa
ek fc6970 acetal
phobya xtreme 200mm rad + phobya 180mm red fan
coolgate 120 + scythe gentle taphoon 1450
swiftech mpc35x + heat sink + reservoir
bitspower fittings

it`s too hard to build such rig in russia


----------



## MORE SPEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brightonclock*
> 
> Hi all,
> Well I finally got all the parts for my TJ08 build, but have encountered an issue, maybe you have seen itbefore and could help, I'm a bit mystified on these and am running out of ideas.
> CPU: 3570k
> Mobo: ASUS Maximus Gene V (Z77) Flashed BIOS yesterday
> RAM: 16GB (4x4) Samsung Green 1600Mhz 30nm Low Voltage/Profile
> HSF: Noctua NH-D14
> PSU: 750W Silverstone
> All stock settings so far.
> When I power on, the system seems to intermittently boot up. When it does boot up, it is fine, and stable for whatever im doing, tried a bit of diablo 3, cod etc, no problem, and restarts are fine. All components are picked up seem to work fine. Temps are low, 25-30c idle on all cores, not gone above 50c yet on load.
> When I shut down though, sometimes I'll press the power on again, and literally, the PWR LED on the front of the case blinks for a second, and I can see all the fans start to spin up also just for about a second, then nothing. Sometimes it does not even do this. I don't get an error code displayed on the boards readout, or any beeps etc. I have to take the plug out the psu, give it a min, then plug back in, even then sometimes it wont come back on right away, but this morning for example, put the plug in, pressed it once hey presto, all fine.
> I have tried:
> Taking out the graphics card (old 6870) and running off the HD4000 graphics, same issue.
> Clearing CMOS, full power off for 10-15 mins.
> Reseating the memory.
> Unplugging basically everything I can.
> I rebuilt it in the case about 3 times, thinking there must be a short with one of the mobo screws or something, but still getting the issue.
> Has anyone seen this before? The only thing I have not yet done is take out some of the RAM, can this be causing it? PSU is if anything overspecced for what I have in the box, and ive tried to just about everything I can think of. I dont even know what part of the system is likely to cause this so am at a bit of a loss. Any help would be much appreciated.
> Thanks,


I had this problem and sort of lived with it, then updated the bios to 0813 and it strangely disappeared. Tried disabling C3 and C6 power states and PLL Overvoltage?


----------



## Tabeewabee

Hi! Im new to this forum and a new owner of this great case!







Side scheduled for modding!


----------



## Brightonclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> I had this problem and sort of lived with it, then updated the bios to 0813 and it strangely disappeared. Tried disabling C3 and C6 power states and PLL Overvoltage?


Hi, thanks

Yeah I am on version 0813 now. Out of the 3 shutdowns I did yesterday, 2 of the power ons were fine, but then last night it started playing up again. It's bizarre, I'd expect if there was a problem for it to just not work at all. It's as if its trying to start, but something is stopping it, but then also, I can also spam the power button for like 30 seconds, and get nothing at all.

I have not tried these as yet, Ive left all the bios default so far. Not sure where to go for the power states, are they a bios option?

Thanks,


----------



## aardtyllyf

Guys, can someone please confirm that this case has native mounting holes for 120mm or 140mm front fan?


----------



## nahka

I'm thinking of getting this case, but I have few concerns that I'd like to ask.
First, can you fit 1x SSD and 2x HDD in the case *without* Hard drive cage, if yes then how?
Second, I'm currently using Antec Kühler 620, so how this will affect to case's temperature if put in push/pull configuration?
Third, can you fit SLI/Crossfire GPU's without any temperature problems?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Knalpot

Just finished my build, I picked out this case because I wanted to build a mATX case with clean looks but powerful air flow. I find the case versatile and came up with a lot of idea's reading all 200 pages of the Owners Club. I think Silverstone cut the corner with the thickness of the material, I think the sheet metal is to thin. But because I use noise absorbing sheet material to fill the large surfaces there should be no problem with vibration. I have the fan of the power supply facing down so it can help draw hot air out of the case from the video card so I filled up the gap on top with black material

I immediately exchanged the 18cm case fan for the Silverstone FM181. But this one still made a little bit to much noise. So I used a Zalman Fan Mate 2 to dial down the RPM and now I'm happy with the noise. I removed the drive case because I don't have a need for it. My SSD is at the back of the removable tray and for the HDD I used a Nexus DiskTwin to mount the HDD in the lowest of the 2 5inch bays. The top bay I used as cable store for all the exes cable.

Because I choose the Thermal Right Silver Arrow as a CPU cooler I ran in to 3 problems. The first was that the two 14cm fans supplied with the CPU cooler where sticking out of the case, so I exchanged them for two 12cm Nexus fans. The other problem was that the cooler was so wide that it came in contact with my video card with danger of short circuiting. I cut out a piece of thin plastic and wedged it between the CPU cooler and my video card. Because its such a snug fit I don't have to attach the plastic spacer to either the cooler or video card. The 3th problem I had was the kickstand for the CPU cooler. Because of the off center twin tower design of the Silver Arrow the kick stand was to small to support the cooler. Although probably not really needed I mounted a small peace of thin metal sheet on top of the kick stand with dual sided tape. So now I'm a bit more secure when moving the case to LAN-party's.

I managed to clean up all excess cabling to let the case do its air flow thing and finally put 2 tattoo decals on the sides to mod the case just that littele bit and make it my own unique case.




Cheers.


----------



## zeroR1

Nice build very good cable management.


----------



## 66racer

Thought I would update my build a little bit.

Upgrading cooling a bit. Added a magicool 180mm radiator (intake) in the front. So basically cooling is an antec kuhler 920, swiftech micro reservoir, stock antec 120mm radiator as exhaust. When gaming I set the front 180mm fan to the high speed, and keep the rear 120mm at a max of 50% fan speed through my profile I setup and this equals some SILENT gaming. Ambient temps are in the mid to high 70F range right now in cali and my 2700k at 4.8ghz 1.384v (load max) playing bf3 multiplayer doesnt exceed 60C. Prime temps over an hour do hit 70-72C on the hottest core but thats still really good.

This loop can be done with any antec/corsair cooling setup too.

Future plans are an aftermarket 120mm radiator then record a bunch of data before switching to a custom loop. That way I can have solid before and after numbers.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knalpot*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Really like the white cardboard cutouts you made, This gives me an idea to do that with carbon fiber wrapping! Nice idea dude


----------



## squishysquishy

Hey guys,

if any of you are interested, I am trying to find homes for some extra / spare parts.

1x magicool 180mm radiator
1x xspc single bay resevior (with both black and silver cover)
2x 180mm phobya fans
1x 180ap181 fan
1x mcp35xpump
1x asus gene-z matx motherboard

all components are about 6 months old, as you all know I moved my main rig to the FT02, and using the TJ08 as a server now. These parts are now un-used and lonely.









upon request, I do have the original invoices for warranty purposes.

PM me and we will discuss price. I will send you an invoice through paypal (I live in middletown NY) and you pay shipping, naturally, combined shipping is beneficial to us all (I will ship VIA UPS or USPS upon request).


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thought I would update my build a little bit.
> 
> Upgrading cooling a bit. Added a magicool 180mm radiator (intake) in the front. So basically cooling is an antec kuhler 920, swiftech micro reservoir, stock antec 120mm radiator as exhaust. When gaming I set the front 180mm fan to the high speed, and keep the rear 120mm at a max of 50% fan speed through my profile I setup and this equals some SILENT gaming. Ambient temps are in the mid to high 70F range right now in cali and my 2700k at 4.8ghz 1.384v (load max) playing bf3 multiplayer doesnt exceed 60C. Prime temps over an hour do hit 70-72C on the hottest core but thats still really good.
> 
> This loop can be done with any antec/corsair cooling setup too.
> 
> Future plans are an aftermarket 120mm radiator then record a bunch of data before switching to a custom loop. That way I can have solid before and after numbers.


Looking good there Racer. I like it. Is that the stock intake fan?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looking good there Racer. I like it. Is that the stock intake fan?


Thanks dude! Yeah it is, I havent really found another one that can flow more than the 181 other than the white one from silverstone. I wanted to run a push/pull setup but the gtx570 is too long....Fortunatly the new gtx670 is as short at 10" length and should work nicely







I have a nice overtime check coming but not sure how I will spend it lol


----------



## lightsout

Oh nice are you looking for a new gpu? Yah those 670's are short but those are normally the reference models which aren't too popular. Cooling isn't as good as the 680's. I'm going to pm you might have something you are interested in.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh nice are you looking for a new gpu? Yah those 670's are short but those are normally the reference models which aren't too popular. Cooling isn't as good as the 680's. I'm going to pm you might have something you are interested in.










Thanks

Yeah I have to check out the asus version, think it was 10.4" and might work. My card is 11.6" i think going off the top of my head


----------



## Knalpot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Really like the white cardboard cutouts you made, This gives me an idea to do that with carbon fiber wrapping! Nice idea dude


Actually its not cardboard but sound proving mating (http://www.nexustek.nl/Nexus_damptek-noise-absorption-mat.htm) to silence the case that little bit extra. But it did gave the interior a nice light gray finish and I'm pleased with the result. But yes instead of painting, as I've seen done a couple of times, you could also line the interior of the case with every kind of material for a nice finish (provided it isn't to thick). Clad somebody got some artistic juices flowing seeing my build ;-).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knalpot*
> 
> Actually its not cardboard but sound proving mating (http://www.nexustek.nl/Nexus_damptek-noise-absorption-mat.htm) to silence the case that little bit extra. But it did gave the interior a nice light gray finish and I'm pleased with the result. But yes instead of painting, as I've seen done a couple of times, you could also line the interior of the case with every kind of material for a nice finish (provided it isn't to thick). Clad somebody got some artistic juices flowing seeing my build ;-).


Ah thanks, nice to see its purposeful and better looking


----------



## Matteh

Hi guys, I should be taking delivery of this little beauty in the next day or two. I'm going to be putting this inside:

i5 3750K
Asus P8Z77-M Pro
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws
Gigabyte 7850 OC
Seasonic X660
Crucial M4 128GB
2 x Hitachi 2TB drives
1 x WD Black 640GB (still deciding on putting this in)

I'll update with pics when I get all the parts


----------



## Holy_COW

I placed my order today @ Amazon









TJ08-e
3770K
GeneV
Asus DCU2T GTX670

Hopefully I will have some time for modding/painting


----------



## lightsout

I have my tj08 laying around if anyone is looking for one. Think I used it for a month. Figured I'd put it out there. Haven't made an ad yet too lazy.


----------



## CrispyFried

The D14 and Silver Arrow fit, what about the Phanteks PH-TC14PE? If it can fit in there I definitely want to get one.


----------



## trulsrohk

I would imagine so, i have a scythe ninja 3 and it fits no problem.. both heatsinks are specced to 160mm height

Might have to do some finagling with the fans but I imagine it could be sorted.


----------



## Holy_COW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrispyFried*
> 
> The D14 and Silver Arrow fit, what about the Phanteks PH-TC14PE? If it can fit in there I definitely want to get one.


Well be careful of the mobo, I think there's a Silver Arrow with GeneV (?) where the SA touches/blocks the 1st PCIe and required some "cutting"









I want to find a GeneV compat. list to see what I can buy...
A70 is way better than stock, but one of those dual towers will be even better (looking for low noise then low temp)


----------



## lightsout

Yah I had the silver arrow 2011 and it was a no go with the Maximus Z. Probably will be the same with most matx boards that have the PCIx16 slot as the first slot.


----------



## MaxFTW

Well im prolly keeping this case atm, Im going to do have to do some fixes myself and i hope i can get some help on what i need

Im gonna order some of these http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-462-LL So theres more room for hot air to escape

I need to get a new good quality screwdriver so i can take the front panel off and mess with the fan, Its making a vibrating noise that i need to get rid of somehow

And also i need to find some very thin foam for the bottom hard drive cage, Or at least a way to stop the HDD vibrating in the bottom


----------



## aardtyllyf

URGENT!

I am about to buy this case today, but I have 2 questions for all TJ08-e owners:

1) How can I mount 1 SSD and 1 HDD without a drive cage? If I can really do it, then how.

2) Can I swap a 180mm front fan with 140mm fan? Are there premade mounting halls for 140mm or 120mm on the front?


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> URGENT!
> 
> I am about to buy this case today, but I have 2 questions for all TJ08-e owners:
> 
> 1) How can I mount 1 SSD and 1 HDD without a drive cage? If I can really do it, then how.
> 
> 2) Can I swap a 180mm front fan with 140mm fan? Are there premade mounting halls for 140mm or 120mm on the front?


1. I've seen both mounted in the bottom 3.5" bay. I have my ssd mounted behind my motherboard and 2 2.5" laptop hdds in the 5.25" with the silver stone bay adaptor.

2. I haven't noticed any other holes. The 180mm fan puts out good air flow.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> URGENT!
> I am about to buy this case today, but I have 2 questions for all TJ08-e owners:
> 1) How can I mount 1 SSD and 1 HDD without a drive cage? If I can really do it, then how.
> 2) Can I swap a 180mm front fan with 140mm fan? Are there premade mounting halls for 140mm or 120mm on the front?


1.


----------



## XSCounter

Looking for a *5.25 to 3.5 bay converter* for this case! Can't find any







On silverstone website there is only 3.5 to 2.5 one... Maybe I'm blind, dunno







Plz help me find one.

*Edit*: Think I found one - http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How is this SSD mounted over there? Is it screwed somehow or glued?

Thx in advance for answers!


----------



## Jyve

velcro most likely. that's how I have mine mounted.


----------



## nicksender

Looking for a 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter for this case! Can't find any On silverstone website there is only 3.5 to 2.5 one... Maybe I'm blind, dunno Plz help me find one.

I ordered one of these you linked for my new TJ08-E build. It is a convertor that fits into a 5.25" bay slot and can hold a 3.5" device AND (2) 2.5" devices such as SSD's.

do svidaniya!


----------



## HAVOKNW

I got mine on order. Can't wait to begin building in it.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> How is this SSD mounted over there? Is it screwed somehow or glued?
> Thx in advance for answers!


it's screwed on


----------



## nahka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nahka*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this case, but I have few concerns that I'd like to ask.
> First, can you fit 1x SSD and 2x HDD in the case *without* Hard drive cage, if yes then how?
> Second, I'm currently using Antec Kühler 620, so how this will affect to case's temperature if put in push/pull configuration?
> Third, can you fit SLI/Crossfire GPU's without any temperature problems?
> Thanks in advance.


Could someone answer to these questions?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> Proof:


Very nice build I'm going to have build like this. How are the temps?


----------



## nahka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> Looking for a 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter for this case! Can't find any On silverstone website there is only 3.5 to 2.5 one... Maybe I'm blind, dunno Plz help me find one.
> I ordered one of these you linked for my new TJ08-E build. It is a convertor that fits into a 5.25" bay slot and can hold a 3.5" device AND (2) 2.5" devices such as SSD's.
> do svidaniya!


http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

Sorry for double posting.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Looking for a *5.25 to 3.5 bay converter* for this case! Can't find any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On silverstone website there is only 3.5 to 2.5 one... Maybe I'm blind, dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plz help me find one.
> *Edit*: Think I found one - http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> How is this SSD mounted over there? Is it screwed somehow or glued?
> Thx in advance for answers!


Probably velco or two sided tape. I'm planning on relocating my drives in to that area to free up a 5.25 bay for a reservoir. I'm going to try industrial velcro which is much stronger but possible too strong. With the industrial stuff much less is needed and its more like a plastic that felt.


----------



## DerRichter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Looking for a *5.25 to 3.5 bay converter* for this case! Can't find any
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On silverstone website there is only 3.5 to 2.5 one... Maybe I'm blind, dunno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plz help me find one.
> *Edit*: Think I found one - http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> How is this SSD mounted over there? Is it screwed somehow or glued?
> Thx in advance for answers!


I suggest you to buy the FP55: THREE HDDs in a 5,25 slot, no interruption of the airflow of AP-181, space of a 180/200 front rad. You can also change its front part (dunno the word in english...) to use the one off the case.







I haven't found any cons!


----------



## valerod

Try this configuration

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007C1KPQY/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F9Q8HU/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004X9PHFC/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162010

I will post pics of my mod tomorrow.


----------



## valerod

Try this configuration

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007C1KPQY/ref=oh_details_o00_s02_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005F9Q8HU/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004X9PHFC/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812162010

This will allow you to install 3ssd's, a dvdrom, and a 3.5 inch hard drive with little cable management.

I will post pics of my mod tomorrow.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> Looking for a 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter for this case! Can't find any On silverstone website there is only 3.5 to 2.5 one... Maybe I'm blind, dunno Plz help me find one.
> I ordered one of these you linked for my new TJ08-E build. It is a convertor that fits into a 5.25" bay slot and can hold a 3.5" device AND (2) 2.5" devices such as SSD's.
> do svidaniya!


I personall use the FP55 like someone else recommended also, I have a SSD and a 3.5" HDD up there plus the front cover on the tjo8e will fit over it too.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en


----------



## Acapella75

I use the silverstone slim slot loading DVD drive bay adapter. It holds the slim drive plus 4 2.5" drives. So I can run 2 ssds, and 2 regular notebook drives in one bay. I know most 3.5" hdds have more capacity but this computer is all about saving space.


----------



## DerRichter

Yes, it may be better, only if you already have 2,5" drives instead of 3,5" HDDs (and a slim ODD too) - if you have to buy them, you're going to spend too much :S


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nahka*
> 
> Could someone answer to these questions?
> Very nice build I'm going to have build like this. How are the temps?


About 3 degrees lower than my antec 300 so far.

Question about that http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en does it come with a front cover??


----------



## valerod




----------



## valerod




----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nahka*
> 
> Could someone answer to these questions?
> Very nice build I'm going to have build like this. How are the temps?
> 
> 
> 
> About 3 degrees lower than my antec 300 so far.
> 
> Question about that http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en does it come with a front cover??
Click to expand...

It comes with the cover you can see in the pic. But what I did was take that off and used the bay cover from the case.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Hi Ppl,

I just tested out 2 X Asus GTX680 in my TJ08 case.

Just to say, the temps are really fine

Max temp GTX680 may have is 98C°

BF3 all setiings on ultra, on a screen 1980/1080 27" Samsung screen approx 30 min Gaming.

Log file created with TechPowerUp GPU-Z
I have 2 fans 180 mm in front 500 rpm and 120 mm just @ location of GFX card @ 600 rpm

FYI
Card 1 is just up of the CPU Hottest
Card 2 is just below PSU Coolest

Date GPU Core Clock , GPU Memory Clock , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM]

Card 1 IDLE 2012-06-02 15:09:12 , 324.0 , 162.0 , 35.0 , 30 1140
Card 2 IDLE 2012-06-02 15:09:00 , 324.0 , 162.0 , 31.0 , 30 1110

Card 1 LOAD 2012-06-02 15:32:42 , 1110.0 , 1502.3 , 81.0 , 62 2520
Card 2 LOAD 2012-06-02 15:34:42 , 1071.3 , 1502.3 , 74.0 48 1680

This is in autofan mode.

If you put them in manual mode --> 55 % a 60 % Cards are still in good temp condition.
You really hear them venting the heat out.



temporally setup to test it out.





Heaven benchmark ALL settings on max





Ivy Bridge i3770k @ 4500 MHZ with HT on IGPU off



I hope you like the information.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's screwed on


Thanks! Knew I read it somewhere just wasn't sure


----------



## 66racer

grimreaper---

Man I tried two gtx670's and it got crazy hot on the cpu closer to the cpu (1st one). My problem I think were mismatched cards though. I had an evga ftw 670 (gtx680 pcb) on the bottom and an asus dcii 670 on top, since the dcii backplate hangs down it really killed air flow to the fan on the evga. I hit 90c on heaven lol. I ended returning the asus though.



**edit: don't want to scare people from the case, it comes down to the gpu on this one.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> grimreaper---
> Man I tried two gtx670's and it got crazy hot on the cpu closer to the cpu (1st one). My problem I think were mismatched cards though. I had an evga ftw 670 (gtx680 pcb) on the bottom and an asus dcii 670 on top, since the dcii backplate hangs down it really killed air flow to the fan on the evga. I hit 90c on heaven lol. I ended returning the asus though.
> 
> **edit: don't want to scare people from the case, it comes down to the gpu on this one.


Hi thanks for the response,
It is very strange. The only difference between the cards is 670 vs 680.
I have a Cougar 120 mm fan spinning @ the lowest RPM ( I did the test to put the cougar on max spinning 1600 rpm, you receive a lower temp, but more noise. ) in front of the cards, see picture.

So maybe the 180 mm fan does really good his work... I see you have that 180 mm Rad in front, maybe it strubble the airflow?

To be honest a corsair H80 keeps the temps really fine for the CPU.

And you got a 180 + 120 rad in this case, maybe add 2 GFX in your watercooling setup ?


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys I thought it might be relevant here. I have the FP55 silverstone bay converter for sale n the market. TJ08 as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Hi thanks for the response,
> It is very strange. The only difference between the cards is 670 vs 680.
> I have a Cougar 120 mm fan spinning @ the lowest RPM ( I did the test to put the cougar on max spinning 1600 rpm, you receive a lower temp, but more noise. ) in front of the cards, see picture.
> So maybe the 180 mm fan does really good his work... I see you have that 180 mm Rad in front, maybe it strubble the airflow?
> To be honest a corsair H80 keeps the temps really fine for the CPU.
> And you got a 180 + 120 rad in this case, maybe add 2 GFX in your watercooling setup ?


Yeah I think the problem was the asus card sat low and the evga one sat high since they were not matched cards, If I had two asus cards the cooler on the asus would have still been able to take enough air or if I had two evga cards the top one would have sat higher allowing more air to get to the bottom. I dont have the asus card anymore though, just the evga one and love it for 1080p gaming.

The 180mm radiator does slow air down, probably going to add another fan for push pull. A single 120mm radiator isnt bad but since im on an i7 at 4.8ghz I wanted temps as low as I could. Was hoping to push it to 5.0ghz but really 4.8ghz is enough so probably just gonna put the FTW on a water block to have a super quiet setup. Slowly I want to switch over to a custom water loop since I know an aftermarket cpu block will be more efficient of removing heat from the cpu too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys I thought it might be relevant here. I have the FP55 silverstone bay converter for sale n the market. TJ08 as well.


This would be good for anyone wanting to put their hard drives in the 5.25 slot, I use one of these. Man dude been a little quiet in here since you switched cases lol


----------



## mannyfc

Just got my case yesterday and threw in my new parts...
Gene V
3770k
BD-RW
team 2400mhz

Old stuff:
Silent pro 1200w (VERY tight fit)
3.5 hdd + 2.5 hdd in one 5 inch bay
and my gtx 480 with custom bios and AXP
running great for now till i get my new tubing and res and watercool it , cant wait, just need to find a 180mm rad or somehow fit my 240 in front or on the side not sure what to do but sure on 120mm on the back and the rest we will see..... here's some pics with galaxy tab..


----------



## kenryu

I was contemplating to buy the TJ-08 casing for a long time. And after reading through this forum and seeing the work that has been done, I am completely sold. Will be getting mine soon and hopefully will be able to post and share with all.


----------



## kdon

Hey all! Picking up one of these on Friday and I had a quick question regarding GPU cooler styles. I'm torn between the EVGA GTX 670 FTW (blower style cooler) and the ASUS GTX 670 dcuii (dual fan cooler). They are both at the same price point, though I'm not sure how well the ASUS card will do, since it recirculates hot air into the wind tunnel-style case. Can anyone with some experience with either style of cooler in this case help to dispel my fears and help me choose a card? Thanks guys! This thread is awesome!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> 
> Hey all! Picking up one of these on Friday and I had a quick question regarding GPU cooler styles. I'm torn between the EVGA GTX 670 FTW (blower style cooler) and the ASUS GTX 670 dcuii (dual fan cooler). They are both at the same price point, though I'm not sure how well the ASUS card will do, since it recirculates hot air into the wind tunnel-style case. Can anyone with some experience with either style of cooler in this case help to dispel my fears and help me choose a card? Thanks guys! This thread is awesome!


I actually tried both in my case. I kept the FTW. Personally both cool about the same but generally people will recommend the exhaust style in a small case to help keep the inside as cool as possible, the nice thing is that the FTW can use 680 water blocks if you ever go water, The asus one might take a while or might not even get one. Keep in mind my ambient has been 78-80F too and both coolers did great. I cant really compare temp/ghz since the asus couldnt even be stable at 1180mhz, it crashed once on heaven and passed the other, the FTW did 1215mhz stock without even overclocking. But the asus at 70% fan at a lower clock was about the same temp as the FTW at a higher clock at 70% so Im guessing both coolers are pretty good with the 670 since the FTW uses the 680 cooler. The difference between the two is sound level, the Asus is SILENT!!!!!!! I had fans at 70% on the asus and it was hard to hear, the FTW matching that sound level needs to be at about 60% fan speed. One nice thing is that the FTW had the memory on a heatsink where the asus dcii does not, that might be why my FTW memory overclocks WAY WAY better than the asus did or it was just luck. Its nice how the FTW takes the hot air out too, it has kept my liquid temps down a bit and maybe 1-2c cooler while gaming on the cpu compared to my asus dcii gtx570, I didnt get enough data on the asus dcii670 to really notice but liquid temps looked very close to the 570 over time.

Also the 670ftw can use the 680 backplate if you want to use one, Im sure evga will release one sooner or later but I havent gotten one yet hoping a 670ftw plate comes out. Im curious if it will help pull heat away from the board.

Also remember with the 670 it TRUELY is a lottery with overclocking, even the asus top ones are all over the place. Some of the TOP cards dont even clock much higher than the asus spec. I really only had the hope for over 1200mhz.


----------



## krkhans

Has anybody found a great drive that aesthetically fits with the aluminum bezel?

I'm torn between just dealing with a black plastic drive or splurging for this and the extra money for a slot load DVD burner. (about 45 on newegg)

I'm just wondering if anyone has found a good alternative or a cheaper slot loading dvd burner.

Thanks!


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krkhans*
> 
> Has anybody found a great drive that aesthetically fits with the aluminum bezel?
> I'm torn between just dealing with a black plastic drive or splurging for this and the extra money for a slot load DVD burner. (about 45 on newegg)
> I'm just wondering if anyone has found a good alternative or a cheaper slot loading dvd burner.
> Thanks!


I have the silverstone slotloader bay.
Same color and gradiant as the case.

I took this Bluray Burner slimline Sony Optiarc BD-5850H-01 --> https://www.alternate.be/html/product/Blu-ray_Brander_Serial-ATA/Sony_Optiarc/BD-5850H-01/645583/?
Attention,
If you buy this kind of front loader don't forget to buy this cable.
DeLOCK Slimline 7+6-Pin SATA Kabel
https://www.alternate.be/html/product/Kabels_Serial-ATA/DeLOCK/Slimline_7+6-Pin_SATA_Kabel/501035/?
It takes the power of a FFD connector from your PSU.

Also you can mount 4 SSD or laptop drives in the bay + frontloader Bluray.
Works like a charm.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krkhans*
> 
> Has anybody found a great drive that aesthetically fits with the aluminum bezel?
> I'm torn between just dealing with a black plastic drive or splurging for this and the extra money for a slot load DVD burner. (about 45 on newegg)
> I'm just wondering if anyone has found a good alternative or a cheaper slot loading dvd burner.
> Thanks!


I went with samsungs blueray drive for the mirror finish slot but the rest of the bezel is matte black. Looks good though. Picture at the top of this page


----------



## mannyfc

My lg bdrw matches pretty good, take closer pics when I get home


----------



## Holy_COW

Well my TJ-08e and parts are on its way. hopefully I'll have them this week or the next one







(yep, it is slow to ship from USA to my Country)

This will be my build so far:
Case: Silverstone TJ-08e
Motherboard: Asus Gene-V (Z77)
CPU: Intel i7-3770K (Ivy Bridge)
HSF: Corsair A70 (reused from another build)
GPU: Asus GTX670-DC2T-2GD5
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws X DDR3 1600MHz (I had them lying around)
PSU: Seasonic X-560 (Reused from another build)
HDDs: 2x WD Scorpio Black 750GB
Optical: LG GGW-H20L Super Multi Blue

Right now the plan is to build as it is, I'm reusing some parts to lower costs at this moment, however the plan is to replace some things on a couple of months:
Monitor: replace my Dell 2408WFC with a 27" 2560x1440 Shimian or similar (and requiring to go SLI for the higher resolution)
PSU: Seasonic Platinum 860 (as my 560 wont be enough for the SLI)
GPU: Additional Asus GTX 670 DCUII-TOP
HSF: Phanteks? NH-D14? (thought about custom WC, but since the GPUs have great cooling may not be necessary)
SSD: Couple of Intel 520's? Use one to cache the Scorpios?

*HDDs*
The plan is to remove the HDD cage and use this Lian-li 4x2.5" I already have (in black) http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=527&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17
So I will mount the Optical on top 5.25", an the 2 HDDs (plus 2 SSDs?) in the bottom 5.25", and I will have a lot of room behind the 180mm fan

The idea behind the Scorpios (2.5") is to be able to hide them, performance wise they are ok. To improve performance I will use Intel Matrix Raid like in my current setup (SG-07), creating 2 Raids (0 for OS and games, 1 for Data) so I will have performance and redundancy. I'd like to use the Intel Smart Response SSD caching technology, but not sure if it will work with the Matrix Raid setup.

*Top Fan Filter*
This is GREAT for the Seasonic X-series and Platinum PSUs. These PSUs are semi-fan less, so in low consumption (Windows desktop, browsing the web, maybe watching a movie) they keep their fan off. Having the PSU able to exhaust the hot air by convection will allow them to stay cooler, and maybe fanless for more time before heating up and requiring the fan to kick in.

*Modding*
Well well well... as soon as the case arrives I'll start measuring and thinking what to do.. maybe paint some red lines/areas to go with the red theme of the mobo, ram and GPU.
I don't think I will put a window on it... Maybe if there was a way to purchase a side panel with window so I can swap them if I grow tired of it (eg so I stil can go back to window-less if it turns out i hate it)

I have other ideas, but will have to wait for the case to arrive


----------



## enkay

^nice build to come!

im going to be building in this case after countless indecisive moments about what case

prodigy/tj08/sg08

i canceled out prodigy. its the same size as a tj08!!!

im going tj08 due to extra slot for sound card!

mobo:maximus v
proc:3770k
cooler:h80
ram:g skill 8gn
ssd:128 crucial m4
sound card:HT | OMEGA CLARO II
psu:seasonic x650
video card:msi 6950tf3 from my current rig untill i got gtx 680

question about the case though, is it portable as far as taking it to lan partys go, my current case is a fractal r3 for comparison. do you guys take it to lan partys?


----------



## martianaphid

enkay, use a strong back-pack, it's surpirsingly heavy once it's built and I don't have any 3.5" HDDs in mine!


----------



## p0isonapple

Jumping in here.

Parts for this build arriving tomorrow, here's what I've got going on.

CPU: i5 3570K
MOBO: G1 Sniper M3
RAM: 2x4GB Trident.X F3 @ 2400Mhz
GPU: EVGA GTX680 Signature+
HDD: WD Black 1TB
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB
PSU: Corsair AX650
SOUND: Asus Xonar Essence STX
CPU-C: Corsair H60 w/ 2x BitFenix Spectre Pro (White)
FANS: 1x 200mm Bitfenix Spectre Pro (White)
CASE: *The TJ08-E!*









Getting a window laser cut in the side panel, will be putting clear acrylic in the window, having the internals powdercoated with white highlights, and all AX650 cables will be sleeved with MurderMod black sleeving, and 2 Lime green highlights, and one white highlight, to compliment the board. RAM heatspreaders will also be stripped of stickers and powdercoated.


----------



## mannyfc

and an update to mine, some stuff came in









sorry for all the


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> and an update to mine, some stuff came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice simple loop


----------



## mannyfc

thanks, waiting for local-ish shop to carry a Magicool 180 Slim Radiator and then ill add that, i thought i could fit my 240mm , no luck, and when i get some funds in, upgrade gpu to something new on water.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> thanks, waiting for local-ish shop to carry a Magicool 180 Slim Radiator and then ill add that, i thought i could fit my 240mm , no luck, and when i get some funds in, upgrade gpu to something new on water.


You might consider the 200mm radiator phobia makes. I have the 180mm and its cool but if I sell this case I cant really use it in anything since everyone else uses 200mm. Been looking for a way to mount it clean on a 200mm fan opening.


----------



## bArAkA01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I actually tried both in my case. I kept the FTW. Personally both cool about the same but generally people will recommend the exhaust style in a small case to help keep the inside as cool as possible, the nice thing is that the FTW can use 680 water blocks if you ever go water, The asus one might take a while or might not even get one. Keep in mind my ambient has been 78-80F too and both coolers did great. I cant really compare temp/ghz since the asus couldnt even be stable at 1180mhz, it crashed once on heaven and passed the other, the FTW did 1215mhz stock without even overclocking. But the asus at 70% fan at a lower clock was about the same temp as the FTW at a higher clock at 70% so Im guessing both coolers are pretty good with the 670 since the FTW uses the 680 cooler. The difference between the two is sound level, the Asus is SILENT!!!!!!! I had fans at 70% on the asus and it was hard to hear, the FTW matching that sound level needs to be at about 60% fan speed.


Hello,

I was looking at both of these cards to build my new config. I am now convinced to get the EVGA 670 FTW for 3 main reasons:
- your input
- exhaust fan
- my contacts with EVGA customer service which was pretty impressive

Now I have just a question for you (as you own this card). As I am looking for a silent gaming PC (without WC) I wonder if it is easily doable to benefit from the 680 design of the 670 FTW to downclock it slightly (maybe @normal freq) so that the fan becomes nearly silent, or at least the noise same level as ASUS DCUII TOP?

thanks,
Julien


----------



## martianaphid

After messing about changing between fan clips and the fan shroud I eventually spotted why my HSF was clashing with my GPU! During the mounting process the heatsink base must have slid off-centre before being fully tightened putting it ~5mm closer to the GPU than it should have been. After removing the whole thing and remounting it (properly this time







) I decided it was time to fully cable manage this little thing and get it completed (having been in a stage of partial completion for the last few weeks :S )

Though it's a tight space to work in I personally found it quite fun building in this case, granted I did want to keep my build fairly minimal, but it all ended up having far neater cable management than my full tower case because of all the nifty features for cabling.

I've spotted a bit of discussion on what GPUs to opt for with this case and whilst ultimately I think someone like 66racer's or GrimReaperhdi's input on the matter is probably the most valuable having tested both types of coolers I'll chime in on my experience. I opted for an aftermarket cooler with the primary goal being silence but at the same time I haven't noticed any temperatures that would cause me concern, with both the GPU or the CPU. If I were to be doing a dual GPU setup the story would probably be completely different but from my personal experience I think a SINGLE aftermarket cooled GPU is fine in this case. Should it not be I do have a PCI slot cooler on hand to remove the excess heat inside the case but I'm hoping to not have need for it.

Anyway, here is the finished article:


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bArAkA01*
> 
> Hello,
> I was looking at both of these cards to build my new config. I am now convinced to get the EVGA 670 FTW for 3 main reasons:
> - your input
> - exhaust fan
> - my contacts with EVGA customer service which was pretty impressive
> Now I have just a question for you (as you own this card). As I am looking for a silent gaming PC (without WC) I wonder if it is easily doable to benefit from the 680 design of the 670 FTW to downclock it slightly (maybe @normal freq) so that the fan becomes nearly silent, or at least the noise same level as ASUS DCUII TOP?
> thanks,
> Julien


Oh for that I wouldnt worry, Its VERY quiet up to 60% fan and that should be more than enough. I use 70% in 78F ambient temps. When the card reaches 70C its not overheating, it just drops the clock down 15mhz to meet certain limits in the card. I think actual overheating is 90c but I wouldnt want it near 80c. You can downclock it if you need to but at stock you probably wont need more than 60% anyways.

I will get a video up tonight. Gaming my setup is VERY quiet. Wish the front fan on low and rear fan at 50% cpu max on a 4.8ghz 2700k is 62c, if the front is on high I get 58-59c. The gpu I like to have under 70c so I have it at 70%. I will game on it tonight with stock fan profile and report how high the fan goes up too. Cool thing stock my card was at 1215mhz, but yes you can downclock it further too

martianaphid

Yeah honestly either cooler will work, if silence is more important an aftermarket cooler is better, but exhausting the air out the back in this case is a nice feature. Since going from the gtx570 asus dcii to the ftw670 temps did drop maybe 1-2c or so, I have to compare to my data but even then I never had heat issues with any components.

Im really picky keeping things cool since I love running overclocked, the cooler the better is how I see it once you push things outside their factory spec.


----------



## 66racer

Here is a noise level video of my setup in the signature for my 2012 nerd box.

NOTE:************************
To reproduce true/accurate sound levels you might need to crank up your speakers, I used my cell phone to make the video and it didnt pick up the fan noise as good as the keyboard. I usually keep windows volume at 100% with my stereo logitech 2.0 system and use the dial on the speakers, I had to crank the speakers to max to get the right effect but might be different for your setup. Had to do about the same with my corsair 1500 headset too though. Those with a tj08e can tell by comparing to their front 180mm fan but with a radiator behind the stock 180mm fan noise pitch slightly changed.
********************************






Procedure used:
1- 180mm fan at low, then high, then low
2- 180mm low- 670ftw idle fan, then 60%, 180mm fan switched high, then back low
3- 180mm low- 670ftw from 60% to 70%, 180mm set to high, then 670ftw back to 60%, 180mm switched to low- end video

Basic setup of noise related items:
-stock 180mm fan intake
-magicool 180mm radiator (adds small amount of noise to 180mm fan vs no rad)
-antec 920 kuhler in loop with 180mm radiator (intake) and stock 120mm radiator (exhaust) (mod)
-coolermaster excalibur 120mm fans push/pull on 120mm rad. about 35% speed
-evga gtx670 ftw


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> and an update to mine, some stuff came in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for all the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that the ek pump res combo, if so how is the noise levels on it?


----------



## gumbie

So, I am thinking of purchasing this case for my new up-comming build, I just have a few questions regarding clearance issues, I'll be running GTX 670's in SLI for this new build but am a little torn on what to do about a CPU cooler, Would my best bet be to get something like the Noctua NH-U12P SE2, To minimize any clearance issues?

Current specs that i'll be ordering soon,

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V GENE Motherboard

CPU: Intel Core i7 2700K

Memory: Corsair Vengeance 16GB

GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670 2GB FTW (x2 Running SLI)

SSD: Intel 520 Series 240GB SSD

PSU: Seasonic XP-860 Platinum

Case: ???

CPU Cooler: ???

Any help appriciated


----------



## krkhans

As far as I'm aware, there are very few clearance issues with this case. Something like the Hyper 212 can get close to the GPU if you mount it vertically but I've never seen it so close it doesn't fit.

The cooler you mentioned looks fine. The clearance for this case is 165mm max so you are plenty under with that (if you count 7mm as plenty, which I do)

Just make sure you have RAM clearance which will be fine if you get the low profile Vengeance set.

Anyone else have more detailed information? I'm no expert, just been studying for my build for a long time.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krkhans*
> 
> As far as I'm aware, there are very few clearance issues with this case. Something like the Hyper 212 can get close to the GPU if you mount it vertically but I've never seen it so close it doesn't fit.
> The cooler you mentioned looks fine. The clearance for this case is 165mm max so you are plenty under with that (if you count 7mm as plenty, which I do)
> Just make sure you have RAM clearance which will be fine if you get the low profile Vengeance set.
> Anyone else have more detailed information? I'm no expert, just been studying for my build for a long time.


Okay awesome, One more question, Will the PSU i've selected fit with the TJ08? The measurements of the PSU are as follows, 190W x 150L x 86H


----------



## krkhans

ooh, unfortunately I would have to say no. That PSU is 190mm long and the MAX this case can do is 180 with a STRONG recommendation for 160 (because the CD drive backs up to it and cable plug ins can interfere with each other easily). I would suggest something like a modular corsair professional series or the NZXT Hale82's look pretty good.

Corsair AX850

Hale82 850

P.S. As for your build, your motherboard is awesome but your cpu is the second generation i7. If all you are doing is gaming, then go for the newest i5, 3570k because the features that the i7 has over the i5 are all for things like video editing and number crunching. If games are all you care about, go for the i5 and you'll only need 8 GB of RAM as most game won't even come close to filling that.

Newsflash: EVGA just released new 4GB 670's. There are both reference and superclocked versions and they have backplates!

Reference

Superclocked

Did I mention the reference one is only $30 more than if you bought a 2GB FTW and 680 backplate? I was gonna get an FTW as well but now I have some decisions to make. Damn these multiple options!


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krkhans*
> 
> ooh, unfortunately I would have to say no. That PSU is 190mm long and the MAX this case can do is 180 with a STRONG recommendation for 160 (because the CD drive backs up to it and cable plug ins can interfere with each other easily). I would suggest something like a modular corsair professional series or the NZXT Hale82's look pretty good.
> Corsair AX850
> Hale82 850
> P.S. As for your build, your motherboard is awesome but your cpu is the second generation i7. If all you are doing is gaming, then go for the newest i5, 3570k because the features that the i7 has over the i5 are all for things like video editing and number crunching. If games are all you care about, go for the i5 and you'll only need 8 GB of RAM as most game won't even come close to filling that.
> Newsflash: EVGA just released new 4GB 670's. There are both reference and superclocked versions and they have backplates!
> Reference
> Superclocked
> Did I mention the reference one is only $30 more than if you bought a 2GB FTW and 680 backplate? I was gonna get an FTW as well but now I have some decisions to make. Damn these multiple options!


Only reason I opted for the 2700k is because I've been hearing the newer generation of cpus doesn't overclock any better then the older generations? And for the 670 4gb's I don't think i'll see them anytime soon in Australia







.


----------



## martianaphid

Yeah, definately get a 160mm long PSU, I don't use an internal optical drive but from seeing other images in this thread 160mm can be tight with an optical drive. In fact 190mm is no go as the maximum is 185mm for PSU before it will be blocked by the angle in the top enclosure, plus PSUs really have no need to be that long so look for something 160mm IMO.

As for coolers, its more motherboard limitation (GPU slot clearance and RAM) but I say just be sensible, this is a small case so get an appropriate cooler. Of course you can get something huge and some fit and sometimes require modding (look back a few pages to see someone who had to cut back the fins on his Noctua NH-D14 to clear the GPU). Most coolers that take a 120mm fan will be just fine and the 165mm clearance is plenty enough for mostly all of them, with 140mm fan coolers it can be hit or miss so carefully check the dimensions. For reference I used a venomous X which uses a 120mm fan shroud which is 145mm wide, it clears the GPU by a couple of mm. Best of luck with the build, hope you can post back some photos.


----------



## MORE SPEED

With a Maximus V Gene and a 7850, an NH-D14 fits pretty much perfectly. All I had to do was wrap some electrical tape around the fan clips, which even gave the GPU a bit of support







. If you have a card with a backplate, all you would need to do is bend the fan clips a bit so they're closer to the heatsink and it'd be fine.


----------



## Hooch

Hi I'm currently purchasing parts for my build, do you think a GTX 690 will get adequate cooling in this case with the front 180mm case fan set on low?

I was also considering passively cooling the cpu with a HR-02.


----------



## martianaphid

why not get the HR-02 macho, the TY-140 fan is virtually silent anyway and will give the HR-02 much better thermal performance and thus room for more overclocking.


----------



## Holy_COW

Well you can add me to the club now!
TJ-08e has arrived, with the Asus GTX670 DCU2T and a couple of noise foam packages.

Now to start measuring, counting screws to replace with red allen ones, etc...


----------



## Hooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> why not get the HR-02 macho, the TY-140 fan is virtually silent anyway and will give the HR-02 much better thermal performance and thus room for more overclocking.


I thought the height and width of the TY-140 fan might touch the back of the GPU or the stop the side panel from fitting back on the case.

Other coolers I've been considering are the Antec Kuhler 920 and the Noctua NH-U12P SE2, but I am worried about the noise with the Antec and the overclocking performance with the Noctua.


----------



## SnakeJayd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> I have the silverstone slotloader bay.
> Same color and gradiant as the case.
> I took this Bluray Burner slimline Sony Optiarc BD-5850H-01 --> https://www.alternate.be/html/product/Blu-ray_Brander_Serial-ATA/Sony_Optiarc/BD-5850H-01/645583/?
> Attention,
> If you buy this kind of front loader don't forget to buy this cable.
> DeLOCK Slimline 7+6-Pin SATA Kabel
> https://www.alternate.be/html/product/Kabels_Serial-ATA/DeLOCK/Slimline_7+6-Pin_SATA_Kabel/501035/?
> It takes the power of a FFD connector from your PSU.
> Also you can mount 4 SSD or laptop drives in the bay + frontloader Bluray.
> Works like a charm.


Could you show us what it looks like?


----------



## BKinn

Does anyone know if the front 180mm fan can be replaced by 2 120mm fans? I assume that you can but that it would take some work. Has anyone tried doing this? I plan on taking my current build and transplanting it into this case soon (with some upgrades). I know that Silverstone has the PS07B but I can't stand the front of that case.

Also, I'm new here so hello!


----------



## Holy_COW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnakeJayd*
> 
> Could you show us what it looks like?


I bet hes talking about this one: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en

Quick search into Silvertone site:









My only concern with using that one instead of the Lian-Li I have is heat, 7200rpm 2.5" drives do get hot, not as much as a 3.5" but since heat is the 2nd worst enemy of a HDD...

Here's the Lian-Li bay device im talking about that I have:
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=527&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17&g=f









As you can see the in Silverstone one, HDDs sit really close to each other, the Lian-Li have more room between them and has the front holes for added ventilation to the case.

So you have to trade off between the heat and the slim drive (lian li is only 4x2.5" drives)...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy_COW*
> 
> I bet hes talking about this one: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> Quick search into Silvertone site:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only concern with using that one instead of the Lian-Li I have is heat, 7200rpm 2.5" drives do get hot, not as much as a 3.5" but since heat is the 2nd worst enemy of a HDD...
> Here's the Lian-Li bay device im talking about that I have:
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=527&cl_index=2&sc_index=5&ss_index=17&g=f
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see the in Silverstone one, HDDs sit really close to each other, the Lian-Li have more room between them and has the front holes for added ventilation to the case.
> So you have to trade off between the heat and the slim drive (lian li is only 4x2.5" drives)...


How well does that lian li one match the tj08e brushed front cover? Im thinking of using my lower 5.25 for an air intake with this fan:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220002

(edit) This ebay one actually is rated at 40cfm vs the silverstone one at 14cfm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/XScorpion-12-Volt-Crossflow-Amplifier-Cooling-Fan-12V-/270980438324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f17b15934

Cheaper ebay fx121 clone
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynatron-CF-003-System-Fan-Crossflow-Blower-for-1U-2U-/251051934268?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item3a73dc823c

Still thinking about it since I can also use that slot for a reservoir


----------



## Onions

i tyhink this should be added to op

this http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119130 is by far the best drive device for this case. Its mesh matches perfectly.. i ahve t 1tb drives and my w 256gb M4's in it


----------



## Pepiz

I really like this case, but I think I will run into a problem with the power supply I have OCZ ZT 750w (175mm). Will I be able to fit this in with an optical drive?


----------



## svedrum

Hello to all fans Silverstone TJ08-E Owners Tslub. I'm from Ukraine, Dnipropetrovsk city. Let me show you my build. There is nothing supernatural, but really want to share experiences.


----------



## SnakeJayd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*


What is with the massive plastic awning sticking out the back of your case?
Is that part of the psu?


----------



## svedrum

No, it
http://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?pid=52&area=en&model=pp02&tno=4
he had already withdrawn from the market, but I have found myself in the Ukranie. I do not know how much effect it from him, but the loudest fan is 180mm. He just growls, even at small speeds. I do not know what to do with it. In the rubber seals set, still growling.


----------



## svedrum

on the CPU cooler is http://www.arctic.ac/en/p/cooling/cpu/473/freezer-a30.html?c=2181 When I received it, was very upset. The fan is very nice, but it creaked and I had to change it to zalman


----------



## SnakeJayd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svedrum*
> 
> No, it
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/legacy.php?pid=52&area=en&model=pp02&tno=4
> he had already withdrawn from the market, but I have found myself in the Ukranie. I do not know how much effect it from him, but the loudest fan is 180mm. He just growls, even at small speeds. I do not know what to do with it. In the rubber seals set, still growling.


Ok, cool.

That makes sense.

Thanks


----------



## Holy_COW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepiz*
> 
> I really like this case, but I think I will run into a problem with the power supply I have OCZ ZT 750w (175mm). Will I be able to fit this in with an optical drive?


Max PSU length: 160mm (recommended), 180mm (maximum)
Of course it depends on how long is your DVD/Bluray...

I will have same issue when I upgrade my PSU to a Seasonic Platinum 860W, but there might be a solution:
http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=249&cl_index=2&sc_index=10&ss_index=112










It will require modding the back of the case to allow the PSU to exit a bit, either using that accessory or using a custom one if you have the skill to do it.


----------



## Holy_COW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How well does that lian li one match the tj08e brushed front cover? Im thinking of using my lower 5.25 for an air intake with this fan:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220002
> (edit) This ebay one actually is rated at 40cfm vs the silverstone one at 14cfm
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/XScorpion-12-Volt-Crossflow-Amplifier-Cooling-Fan-12V-/270980438324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f17b15934
> Cheaper ebay fx121 clone
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dynatron-CF-003-System-Fan-Crossflow-Blower-for-1U-2U-/251051934268?pt=US_Computer_Case_Fans&hash=item3a73dc823c
> Still thinking about it since I can also use that slot for a reservoir


I will take a picture tomorrow of the case with the lian-li bay thing in, color seems the same or very close.
One thing I do notice is the Silverstone aluminium is brushed up-down in the front, the lian-li doesnt looks brushed (plain black) .. anyway lets have the installed pic tomorrow!

=-=

The bad thing with fans is their CFM and DBA is never trustworthy, even very popular brands tend to lie/change the numbers a bit, snf unknown brands do it more...
But if you buy one please make sure to tell s what you find!


----------



## Muslim

*My TJ08-E*


----------



## randomnerd865

^whatever image source your using is complete garbage and takes years to load just use overclock.net's image server.
Edit: after waiting about 15 minutes on these images to load im insanely impressed that water cooling looks like sex very neat and tidy


----------



## Pepiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy_COW*
> 
> Max PSU length: 160mm (recommended), 180mm (maximum)
> Of course it depends on how long is your DVD/Bluray...
> I will have same issue when I upgrade my PSU to a Seasonic Platinum 860W, but there might be a solution:
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=249&cl_index=2&sc_index=10&ss_index=112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will require modding the back of the case to allow the PSU to exit a bit, either using that accessory or using a custom one if you have the skill to do it.


For such a mod I would rather go with a slightly bigger case. Im thinking of using the Silverstone accessory for slot loading dvd drive which is only 150mm long. This should leave enough room.

In any case, my current dvd drive is 170mm long added to the 175mm from the psu makes 345 leaving 37mm (from a total of 382mm) clearance for connectors. I think this should work anyway.

Obviously anyone's comment with pictures or first hand experience with similar set ups would be greatly appreciated!

Its shocking how much I had to review every part I was planning to put in this case to make sure they fitted, hope it works out after all, I really like the case. The other option otherwise is the considerable bigger and heavier fractal arc mini :/


----------



## bArAkA01

Hello,

I am receiving my parts today, so I will be able to provide some pictures soon







(I am only missing the GTX670FTW which is not ordered yet, should be there in 2 weeks max - in the meantime, I will be using the integrated graphics on i5 3570K).
Unfortunately as I just moved from my previous appartment to a house, I have no Internet connection for at least 1,5 weeks (I still can connect from the office).

Just a quick question for the cooling. I have 1 Noctua NH-U12P SE2 with 2 fans for the CPU (and/or case), which setup should I prefer :
- Push/Pull on CPU, no rear case fan
- Push on CPU, 1 Noctua rear case fan
- Pull on CPU, 1 Noctua rear case fan
- No fan on the CPU rad, 1 Noctua rear case fan

I precise: no overclocking of the i5 3570K intended so far.

Thanks for your input & regards,
Julien


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bArAkA01*
> 
> Hello,
> I am receiving my parts today, so I will be able to provide some pictures soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I am only missing the GTX670FTW which is not ordered yet, should be there in 2 weeks max - in the meantime, I will be using the integrated graphics on i5 3570K).
> Unfortunately as I just moved from my previous appartment to a house, I have no Internet connection for at least 1,5 weeks (I still can connect from the office).
> Just a quick question for the cooling. I have 1 Noctua NH-U12P SE2 with 2 fans for the CPU (and/or case), which setup should I prefer :
> - Push/Pull on CPU, no rear case fan
> - Push on CPU, 1 Noctua rear case fan
> - Pull on CPU, 1 Noctua rear case fan
> - No fan on the CPU rad, 1 Noctua rear case fan
> I precise: no overclocking of the i5 3570K intended so far.
> Thanks for your input & regards,
> Julien


Push on CPU, and rear case fan.

Then your VRM's and other motherboard components will have direct airflow and the warmer air can be exhausted out of the chassis!


----------



## Holy_COW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepiz*
> 
> For such a mod I would rather go with a slightly bigger case. Im thinking of using the Silverstone accessory for slot loading dvd drive which is only 150mm long. This should leave enough room.
> In any case, my current dvd drive is 170mm long added to the 175mm from the psu makes 345 leaving 37mm (from a total of 382mm) clearance for connectors. I think this should work anyway.


Since your PSU is under 180mm it will fit nice, maybe unscrew DVD/5.25" bay while you're doing the cabling and then push it back for easier cable handling.

PSUs over 180mm will hit the angle in the structure so they wont fit, that's my problem when I upgrade to the Seasonic Platinum as they are 190mm in length








Well, it wont be first time (or the last) that I cut a case, and having the PSU extend 2-3cm on the back wont be that much.

The Lian-li extension is only as a template/idea, as it extends 6cm, its too much for me.


----------



## Onions

yea i have the hx 850w psu its 180mm long and its tight up there

ps @holycow: nice avatar







wanna pm me her info XD


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muslim*
> 
> *My TJ08-E*


Looks great dude. What radiator is that in the back? 120 or 140mm?

Which size phobia is that behind the 180?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## valerod

Nice build.


----------



## Muslim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looks great dude. What radiator is that in the back? 120 or 140mm?
> Which size phobia is that behind the 180?
> Thanks for sharing


Radiator on the back of phobia is 180 mm. and the phobia is 120 mm.


----------



## 66racer

So I wasnt using my silverstone fp55 hard drive braket anymore but thought I could use it as a vent to get more air into the case! For the mesh I used window screen material.



My 670ftw was getting close to 70C in 78-80F ambient and figured out it needed more air flow at the top of the case. Added a 120mm fan on low and got temps down 5-7c and when I was comparing, the cooler temps with the 670 were at 78F ambient. The card did good with no help in ambient in the 72F range though but in the hotter temps guess the case was getting warm up there. The asus dcii 670 was similar regarding temps, only difference was it was silent so I dont think its a cooler issue, its just the top of the case collects the hot air. My gtx570 dcii had no issues and to defend the 670ftw the only reason I want to be far away from 70C is thats where it will kick you down 15mhz, not that the card was overheating










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muslim*
> 
> Radiator on the back of phobia is 180 mm. and the phobia is 120 mm.


Wait so the rear radiator outside in the back is a 180mm? Could have sworn it was 280mm or 240mm. Nice so your doing 2x 180mm radiators huh? Regardless very creative layout









Mind sharing some pics of how you mounted the rear one? I have the 180mm magicool and am assuming the fans you have on it are smaller than 120mm?


----------



## fakeblood

def looks like a 280 or 240. Looks nowhere wide enough for it to be another 180


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> def looks like a 280 or 240. Looks nowhere wide enough for it to be another 180


Yeah thats what I thought, maybe typod on 280? He would have needed to drill new mounting spots though, thats why I assumed it was a 240 till he said 180.


----------



## nicksender

Hello,

Can somebody recommend a reference cooled 7850 GPU for this case? There only seems to be a couple of them and the reviews on them are spotty at best.

I have settled on this card series as the best option for my set-up under $300. All of the current reviews are for the dual-fan aftermarket cooled set-ups which I'm not sure would work well with my set-up which will include the stock front fan and an Antec 920. I play games here and there and might OC a bit; nothing too demanding, on a 27" 1080P monitor.

Thanks


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Any reference 7850 from a reputable brand name. Look at warranty and price as the cards will be practically the same.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> So I wasnt using my silverstone fp55 hard drive braket anymore but thought I could use it as a vent to get more air into the case! For the mesh I used window screen material.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2493106/width/596/height/700/flags/
> My 670ftw was getting close to 70C in 78-80F ambient and figured out it needed more air flow at the top of the case. Added a 120mm fan on low and got temps down 5-7c and when I was comparing, the cooler temps with the 670 were at 78F ambient. The card did good with no help in ambient in the 72F range though but in the hotter temps guess the case was getting warm up there. The asus dcii 670 was similar regarding temps, only difference was it was silent so I dont think its a cooler issue, its just the top of the case collects the hot air. My gtx570 dcii had no issues and to defend the 670ftw the only reason I want to be far away from 70C is thats where it will kick you down 15mhz, not that the card was overheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Wait so the rear radiator outside in the back is a 180mm? Could have sworn it was 280mm or 240mm. Nice so your doing 2x 180mm radiators huh? Regardless very creative layout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind sharing some pics of how you mounted the rear one? I have the 180mm magicool and am assuming the fans you have on it are smaller than 120mm?


If I am not wrong how he mounted that external rad is with this

http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiators/radiator-brackets/radiator-mounting-bracket-set-6-32-unc/


----------



## Holy_COW

Ok bad news...
Stupid issue #1... The "standard" 5.25" Lian-Li HDD cage BZ-525 won't fit in the "standard" bay of the TJ08e... Maybe the first is a bit wider, or the second a bit too small or both...

Anyway, here's the pic and there are more in the flickr set:


HDD Cage Fail_1 by gB^Holy_COW, on Flickr

Since the Bezel is removable, (and that's the part that won't fit) I guess I will have to try to swap the Lian-Li bezel with the stock one form the case... no front ventilation holes for me so far...

*UPDATE*
Cant fit the case bay cover over the Lian-Li cage after removing its bezel/cover...
The other option will be to screw the cage further back, but as we all know the room between the 5.25" bays and the PSU is really close so I guess this will be a no go








The only "good" thing is that I already had the Lian-Li cage lying around and was not a purchase specific for this build









So I guess I will have to check out the Silverstone 4x2.5+slim DVD cage.
To be safe, can someone confirm that it will fit?
The width according to Silverstone is 148mm http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
and the lian li is supposed to be 149... and I'm sure theres more than 1mm blocking the lianli from entering the case...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netdevil*
> 
> If I am not wrong how he mounted that external rad is with this
> http://www.xs-pc.com/products/radiators/radiator-brackets/radiator-mounting-bracket-set-6-32-unc/


Thanks dude +rep that might come in handy for me one day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy_COW*
> 
> Ok bad news...
> Stupid issue #1... The "standard" 5.25" Lian-Li HDD cage BZ-525 won't fit in the "standard" bay of the TJ08e... Maybe the first is a bit wider, or the second a bit too small or both...
> Anyway, here's the pic and there are more in the flickr set:
> 
> HDD Cage Fail_1 by gB^Holy_COW, on Flickr
> Since the Bezel is removable, (and that's the part that won't fit) I guess I will have to try to swap the Lian-Li bezel with the stock one form the case... no front ventilation holes for me so far...
> *UPDATE*
> Cant fit the case bay cover over the Lian-Li cage after removing its bezel/cover...
> The other option will be to screw the cage further back, but as we all know the room between the 5.25" bays and the PSU is really close so I guess this will be a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "good" thing is that I already had the Lian-Li cage lying around and was not a purchase specific for this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I will have to check out the Silverstone 4x2.5+slim DVD cage.
> To be safe, can someone confirm that it will fit?
> The width according to Silverstone is 148mm http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> and the lian li is supposed to be 149... and I'm sure theres more than 1mm blocking the lianli from entering the case...


Thanks for the pic +rep, the color seems very very close if not the same without the flash. Good thing it wasnt money waisted, you can probably cut down the lian li bay cover though so it sits deeper and either drill new mounting holes or just 2-sided tape it in place.

I ended up just using an empty FP55 since there is a little opening in there, it actually sucks in air from that thing


----------



## bArAkA01

Here we are, my system is finally built. I am still missing the EVGA Geforce 670 FTW.

Some pictures :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





















Installing the system now.

Thanks to all for your good advices.


----------



## Mitch311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holy_COW*
> 
> Ok bad news...
> Stupid issue #1... The "standard" 5.25" Lian-Li HDD cage BZ-525 won't fit in the "standard" bay of the TJ08e... Maybe the first is a bit wider, or the second a bit too small or both...
> Anyway, here's the pic and there are more in the flickr set:
> 
> HDD Cage Fail_1 by gB^Holy_COW, on Flickr
> Since the Bezel is removable, (and that's the part that won't fit) I guess I will have to try to swap the Lian-Li bezel with the stock one form the case... no front ventilation holes for me so far...
> *UPDATE*
> Cant fit the case bay cover over the Lian-Li cage after removing its bezel/cover...
> The other option will be to screw the cage further back, but as we all know the room between the 5.25" bays and the PSU is really close so I guess this will be a no go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "good" thing is that I already had the Lian-Li cage lying around and was not a purchase specific for this build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I will have to check out the Silverstone 4x2.5+slim DVD cage.
> To be safe, can someone confirm that it will fit?
> The width according to Silverstone is 148mm http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> and the lian li is supposed to be 149... and I'm sure theres more than 1mm blocking the lianli from entering the case...


Yes it will fit. I had a similar problem with the lian li slim dvd bay not fitting, side part of bezel was too wide and wouldn't slide in far enough, so I bought the silverstone one instead. Perfect fit and with slot loading dvd is not as deep as the dvd drive it replaced so more room for hiding cables. Can't post any pics 'cause I'm at work but can post some later if you want.

Edit: May be of some use or maybe I'm a little dumb but the Silvestone drive cage fits slot loading drives with an eject button. I wasn't sure about that and couldn't find any for sale without an eject button so emailed Silverstone. Impressed with the quick response that I got telling me that they all fit as there is a small amount of space behind the bezel to accomodate them.


----------



## funfortehfun

I have a quick question about the case:
Can the front 180mm fan be turned around?


----------



## MORE SPEED

Looking for an exhaust fan for this case, any good suggestions?

I've been looking at the Scythe GT AP-15's/AP-14's, as they're supposedly quite quiet.


----------



## trulsrohk

the scythe gt fans are liked because of their static pressure for radiators. For an exhaust fan there is no real need for static pressure so you are just looking for good cfm/noise ratio


----------



## enkay

hi guys, i was wondering, i know someone answered this before as it was heavy, but do you guys think this case is good for transporting to LAN party's? in your opinion do you think it is portable?


----------



## krkhans

I finally got my case and am looking into ways to mount 2.5" drives in the 5.25" bays and I love the FP58 but i'm not sold on the prices of slot loading DVD burners. This one seems to be the best choice but i'm worried about reliability and it's just a bit more expensive than i'd like. Anyone have experience with this setup?


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Optimistic perhaps, but would a 180mm rad in the front and 120mm rad in the back handle an i7/i5 and 2x gtx680 in SLI in this case?
Not looking at maximum overclock, just some moderate performance gain.


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I have a quick question about the case:
> Can the front 180mm fan be turned around?


Yes It can be turned around. I have done this so the bundle of cables for the 180mm fan is now on the other side and concealed


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Optimistic perhaps, but would a 180mm rad in the front and 120mm rad in the back handle an i7/i5 and 2x gtx680 in SLI in this case?
> Not looking at maximum overclock, just some moderate performance gain.


II think it would be reasonable temps if you did push pull on the 180's and and the back 120 but I would go with an i5 and two gtx 670's if you want to over clock.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I have a quick question about the case:
> Can the front 180mm fan be turned around?


Yes you can mount it in any orientation, as intake or exhaust as well. The front case cover needs to come off, just 6 screws, not that bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> hi guys, i was wondering, i know someone answered this before as it was heavy, but do you guys think this case is good for transporting to LAN party's? in your opinion do you think it is portable?


Personally I dont see why not, its small and has a solid build quality for being moved around. Not sure what other case this side would house true performance components and still be so transportable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krkhans*
> 
> I finally got my case and am looking into ways to mount 2.5" drives in the 5.25" bays and I love the FP58 but i'm not sold on the prices of slot loading DVD burners. This one seems to be the best choice but i'm worried about reliability and it's just a bit more expensive than i'd like. Anyone have experience with this setup?


Yeah I think they are overpriced a bit too, Instead I got a nice samsung blueray drive with a matte face and mirror cd tray door for like $50 on sale and accomplished a sleek look for cheaper. Personally though i wouldnt worry about reliability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> II think it would be reasonable temps *if you did push pull on the 180's* and and the back 120 but I would go with an i5 and two gtx 670's if you want to over clock.


You cant do push/pull on a 180mm radiator in this case. The gtx680 is short enough but the mobo tray will hit before anything else, I was hoping to that with mine till I realised that. I dont want to cut the tray either in case I sell this case anytime in the future, but if you do cut it the fan should fit.

Jiminybillybob

I would love to know how temps turn out if you do it. Good thing is kepler doesnt run very hot, SB or IB cpu's should be ok too. I run a 180mm and 120mm on my 2700k only and at 4.8ghz with front 180mm on high and rear 120's at 40-50% (depending on temp) its about 58c max in ambient under 72F and in ambient of 78-80F I get 60-62C gaming on bf3. Prime isnt much higher, maybe 65c. The catch is my cpu block is an antec kuhler 920 and I KNOW its not as efficient as a trye cpu block so your temps should be lower. I know it couldnt handle one 680, the second I imagine it could if the oc is mild but may get too warm on an agressive oc.


----------



## krkhans

Yeah I was originally just going to settle for a normal drive but the 4 x 2.5" drive slots are what really sells it and I have been having a hard time finding good alternatives that fit a 5.25" slot and allow room for the original slot cover.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> hi guys, i was wondering, i know someone answered this before as it was heavy, but do you guys think this case is good for transporting to LAN party's? in your opinion do you think it is portable?


Yeah, it is pretty portable, could use a handle

It does get pretty heavy if you start stuffing it full of high end gear.


----------



## enkay

+REP thx trulsrohk & 66 racer

thx guys for the response, yea i mean i was looking at the prodigy but its the same size as this case and this one is matx. i was just concerned about the portability. i mean most of the time it will be at home but if on the weekends i want to take it i can, anybody know a good carrying case or lan case?


----------



## Onions

check out my log guys new updates: http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan-update-june-14/0_100


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> +REP thx trulsrohk & 66 racer
> thx guys for the response, yea i mean i was looking at the prodigy but its the same size as this case and this one is matx. i was just concerned about the portability. i mean most of the time it will be at home but if on the weekends i want to take it i can, anybody know a good carrying case or lan case?


If you willing to do mini itx I think this would probably be best lan case http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112348


----------



## krkhans

I FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT!

Ok so I was having issues with finding a good solution to mounting 2.5" drives in the 5.25" slots.

I liked the FP58 but didn't want to spend money on a less than stellar slim drive so i figured i'll just get a normal drive but was having issues finding good looking solutions that would work with the normal bay cover.

Enter the FP55. I had never considered it before because I hated the big opening in the front and I didn't even know it held 2 x 2.5" drives but when i actually read the description, it says you can remove the from bezel and it will fit with the cases existing bay cover. Problem solved! So now i can hold 2 x 2.5" drives and a 3.5" drive in one of the 5.25" bays without anything ugly on the front. And with an adapter, could just make it 4 x 2.5" drives depending on what i want to buy later (another ssd, or go for storage and get a normal 3.5" drive)

Anyway, i'm finally relieved that I found a good solution for my situation and feel like an idiot for not even looking at the FP55.

P.S. Newegg has a sale on the ASUS DRW-B1ST dvd burner for 17 bucks shipped until 6/18. I held it up to the display TJ08-e at my local Fry's and it looks really nice. It's not brushed aluminum obviously but its a nice flat black that will fit in well.


----------



## 66racer

I built a mini-itx a8 amd for a friend and personally its too confined for a ultra setting PC. I used one of the small lian li cases, I have pics and the case model saved.


----------



## enkay

thx guys, so i think im going to go with the silverstone sg08 case with asrock z77 mitx gtx 680 3770k and 256gb ssd, only reason i wanted the tj08 is due to the matx extra slot for a soundcard, but i guess the size is a better thing then a sound card :/ plus i love the looks of the sg08 take a look at this one


----------



## tmaven

holycrap







send me it!


----------



## XSCounter

Has anyone tried Noctua NH-L12 cooler with this case?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enkay*
> 
> thx guys, so i think im going to go with the silverstone sg08 case with asrock z77 mitx gtx 680 3770k and 256gb ssd, only reason i wanted the tj08 is due to the matx extra slot for a soundcard, but i guess the size is a better thing then a sound card :/ plus i love the looks of the sg08 take a look at this one


Lol 690? That lil thing packs a punch! I have seen that case at my local fry's but have been worried about CPU temps. Wonder if the antec 920 would fit? Lol


----------



## jdangond

New mATX build got tired of the huge 600t compared to this little beast


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond*
> 
> New mATX build got tired of the huge 600t compared to this little beast


How are temps with that loop with what kind of oc? Im thinking about putting my gpu under water with same size radiators


----------



## jdangond

Idle temps with ambient about 21C


Load temps


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond*
> 
> Idle temps with ambient about 21C
> 
> Load temps


What did you use to make those graghs? Pretty cool.

What about gaming such as bf3 or something that uses a lot of cpu and gpu? Im just curious how the loop handles the gpu at 100% with the cpu gettings used also when gaming.

Thanks for your efforts though! +rep


----------



## jdangond

they're screen shorts of Aida64's gadget...as far as gaming havent had a chance to test temps as of yet I'll have to see how it does with Mass effect3 (only game I have installed right now)


----------



## mannyfc

Update... From this:



To this



AND noowww This:







Razr pics, take better pics later, CC welcome


----------



## 66racer

mannyfc

looks good dude, I eventually want to switch to a custom cpu block and ditch my antec 920 thats pumping through a 180 and 120mm radiator. Im sure an aftermarket cpu block and 1/2 tubes will knock at least 3c off, but Im hoping for more.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Hi all,

New owner of this case, I had originally been planning to get new ATX components, but long term unresolved issues with my old main PC have me using my media PC for some games, and the Silverstone GD02B and it's passive NT01-E cooler was not enough, even with a couple of 60mm and couple of 80mm fans added.

So I bought the Silverstone TJ08-E and a Be-Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced cpu cooler. Very happy with it, nice change from full size ATX stuff, and so I am now looking at building a new main PC with this, though my main PC had a rack of drives in it that I streamed from.

The TJ currently houses my media PC which comprised of an Asus Maximus II Gene, an E8500 with 4gb Corsair Dominator GT ram, and a 500gb Samsung F3, graphics are via a Passive Powercolor HD-5750, all powered by a modular Corsair 450w PSU. Optic drive is a Samsung BluRay. OS Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.

I am currently fitting the Q9550 from my old main PC, and may change the PSU to the Seasonic X-650 too. Not sure about changing graphics at this time, my other card is the old Sapphire HD4890 Toxic vapor cooler model.

I had been thinking of building a PC before news of the 2011 socket Sandy Bridge came out, left it until release, read the reviews, then spent the money on other things, since then I am more interested in Ivy Bridge, probably the 3770K with a Gene V with 8gb of low profile ram (unless 16gb is worthwhile), and hopefully a GTX-680 gpu, plus later a 250gb SSD with a single 2tb or 3tb storage drive, all when my limited funds allow. I may purchase the GTX-680 gpu 1st.

Couple of questions, will the old X-650w Seasonic PSU have enough juice for the above proposed Ivy Brige build? Is it worth adding a fan to the rear of this case, such as an Akasa Viper? Is one of the Corsair H60 or H80 coolers a better option with this case for CPU cooling ?

Many thanks!


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New owner of this case, I had originally been planning to get new ATX components, but long term unresolved issues with my old main PC have me using my media PC for some games, and the Silverstone GD02B and it's passive NT01-E cooler was not enough, even with a couple of 60mm and couple of 80mm fans added.
> 
> So I bought the Silverstone TJ08-E and a Be-Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced cpu cooler. Very happy with it, nice change from full size ATX stuff, and so I am now looking at building a new main PC with this, though my main PC had a rack of drives in it that I streamed from.
> 
> The TJ currently houses my media PC which comprised of an Asus Maximus II Gene, an E8500 with 4gb Corsair Dominator GT ram, and a 500gb Samsung F3, graphics are via a Passive Powercolor HD-5750, all powered by a modular Corsair 450w PSU. Optic drive is a Samsung BluRay. OS Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.
> 
> I am currently fitting the Q9550 from my old main PC, and may change the PSU to the Seasonic X-650 too. Not sure about changing graphics at this time, my other card is the old Sapphire HD4890 Toxic vapor cooler model.
> 
> I had been thinking of building a PC before news of the 2011 socket Sandy Bridge came out, left it until release, read the reviews, then spent the money on other things, since then I am more interested in Ivy Bridge, probably the 3770K with a Gene V with 8gb or low profile ram (unless 16gb is worthwhile), and hopefully a GTX-680 gpu, plus later a 250gb SSD with a single 2tb or 3tb storage drive, all when my limited funds allow. I may purchase the GTX-680 gpu 1st.
> 
> Couple of questions, will the old X-650w Seasonic PSU have enough juice for the above proposed Ivy Brige build? Is it worth adding a fan to the rear of this case, such as an Akasa Viper? Is one of the Corsair H60 or H80 coolers a better option with this case for CPU cooling ?
> 
> Many thanks!


650w is more than overkill for a 3700k and a 680. If you upgrade though, PM me! I might buy your old seasonic








Air cooling, take a look at the stickies in the air cooling , the overclock member ehume also has good guides in his signature for airflow.
H60 or H80's are ok. Closed water loops are best for space confined options while tower coolers of comparable prices perform quieter and cooler than most closed loop systems like the H60 or H80. The H100 is an option but it competes with high end air with the stock fans blowing on max, which is pretty loud.

Closed water loops are overhyped because people think "water" must be better than any air cooling. Not true.


----------



## Onions

so i need more space in my top compartment adn im wondering waht you guys think is the best 140mm or smaller psu.... im runnign 2 6970's and a 2500k will a decent 500w do or even a strong 430?


----------



## MORE SPEED

Crossfire 6970's? A 650W would be pushing it, better to be safe with a 750W.


----------



## funfortehfun

A strong 650W PSU would suffice for CFX 6970's. Look into the Seasonic 660W PSU.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone running an sli 670ftw setup in here? I'm on the z68 gene-z and was wondering what temps where and the ambient temp at the time.... Just curious


----------



## trulsrohk

I have not, but it isn't a very hot chip and if they are reference style coolers and you give me a little wedge I am sure you wouldn't have temp issues unless you get to heavy overclocking


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

We need more mind blowing builds in this case!!!

I'm talking MDPC sorta thing to show its potential. Give me 6 months and I'll be finished a major project with this case.


----------



## Hooch

How well does this case deal with the heat from a non-reference design GPU that expels its heat inside the case as opposed to out the back?

I know that the TJ08-E's cooling design is for positive airflow so a reference cooler GPU would be best but the non-reference GPU's are quieter and clocked higher.

Another owner in this thread reported temperature issues with his GTX 680 Phantom in this case.


----------



## Holda

Hi,
I just bought this case for my file/media server. Case did not arrived yet, but I am slowly planning hardware and cooling setup. It should be almost inaudible, so only front Penetrator fan will be plugged in and regulated to lowest possible speed.
I already have MSI Z77MA G45 and I want to buy Intel Celeron G530 together with 8 gigs of RAM. CPU will be passively cooled with Noctua NH-D14, maybe it is overkill, but I don't have no other use for it.
My biggest concern goes to harddrives. It would be nice to have one smaller system drive and two harddrives for data in RAID1. But I heard and read, that TF08E has serious problems with HDD vibrations and somewhat resonates. If so, is it possible to move two drives to 5,25" bays in pair of these or these, or will I be forced to use 2,5" drives in Scythe Himuro Mini?

Can you confirm or disprove it?

And do you think it is possible to cool this setup with no fan involved?

Thanks!


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooch*
> 
> How well does this case deal with the heat from a non-reference design GPU that expels its heat inside the case as opposed to out the back?
> I know that the TJ08-E's cooling design is for positive airflow so a reference cooler GPU would be best but the non-reference GPU's are quieter and clocked higher.
> Another owner in this thread reported temperature issues with his GTX 680 Phantom in this case.


Had an ARES in mine which is basically a worst case scenario.

Also had a 7970 direct cu II in it and had absolutely zero temperature issues.

I did have an Ultra Kaze on the exhaust that I usually ran at 1500-2k rpm though, and I would definitely recommend an exhaust fan if you run a non reference style cooler


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holda*
> 
> Hi,
> I just bought this case for my file/media server. Case did not arrived yet, but I am slowly planning hardware and cooling setup. It should be almost inaudible, so only front Penetrator fan will be plugged in and regulated to lowest possible speed.
> I already have MSI Z77MA G45 and I want to buy Intel Celeron G530 together with 8 gigs of RAM. CPU will be passively cooled with Noctua NH-D14, maybe it is overkill, but I don't have no other use for it.
> My biggest concern goes to harddrives. It would be nice to have one smaller system drive and two harddrives for data in RAID1. But I heard and read, that TF08E has serious problems with HDD vibrations and somewhat resonates. If so, is it possible to move two drives to 5,25" bays in pair of these or these, or will I be forced to use 2,5" drives in Scythe Himuro Mini?
> Can you confirm or disprove it?
> And do you think it is possible to cool this setup with no fan involved?
> Thanks!


The front fan even on lower switch is not inaudible, I would recommend a fan controller actually. Use some rubber insulators or something for the HDD's. Don't use the lower optional mount either. That one is particularly bad for vibration.

Yes you should be able to go fanless other then front fan if you would like. I would recommend the scythe ninja 3 for fanless, it is built for it and in fact at times i have turned the fan I have on it completely off and it has been fine while doing non-intensive stuff. And that is on a pretty highly volted oc'd 2600k


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holda*
> 
> Hi,
> I just bought this case for my file/media server. Case did not arrived yet, but I am slowly planning hardware and cooling setup. It should be almost inaudible, so only front Penetrator fan will be plugged in and regulated to lowest possible speed.
> I already have MSI Z77MA G45 and I want to buy Intel Celeron G530 together with 8 gigs of RAM. CPU will be passively cooled with Noctua NH-D14, maybe it is overkill, but I don't have no other use for it.
> My biggest concern goes to harddrives. It would be nice to have one smaller system drive and two harddrives for data in RAID1. But I heard and read, that TF08E has serious problems with HDD vibrations and somewhat resonates. If so, is it possible to move two drives to 5,25" bays in pair of these or these, or will I be forced to use 2,5" drives in Scythe Himuro Mini?
> Can you confirm or disprove it?
> And do you think it is possible to cool this setup with no fan involved?
> Thanks!


The front fan on low is VERY quiet, not inaudible but darn close so I wouldnt worry about that till you hear it. For the hard drives you can mount 2- 3.5's in the 5.25, there are SEVERAL options just pick your favorite. I used the fp55 for one SSD and one 3.5"


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> The front fan on low is VERY quiet, not inaudible but darn close so I wouldnt worry about that till you hear it. For the hard drives you can mount 2- 3.5's in the 5.25, there are SEVERAL options just pick your favorite. I used the fp55 for one SSD and one 3.5"


Go all out and put 4 hard drives in the 2 optical bays


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> We need more mind blowing builds in this case!!!
> I'm talking MDPC sorta thing to show its potential. Give me 6 months and I'll be finished a major project with this case.


Your teasing us NP


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hahaha,

I'm going to go all out I think! With all the new cases coming from Computex I still reckon its got the best combination of design and functionality!

I'm doing really vague planing now.

Colour schemes anyone?
What would the TJ08-E owners club like to see?!

Edit: If I had the money I'd do it tomorrow not in 6 months


----------



## Holda

Can you reccomend me most quiet and reliable 3,5 or 2,5 drives in capacity around 1TB? No SDD's please


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Colour schemes anyone?
> What would the TJ08-E owners club like to see?




http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1033719


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Holda*
> 
> Can you reccomend me most quiet and reliable 3,5 or 2,5 drives in capacity around 1TB? No SDD's please


There all pretty similar...

However drives with a lower "RPM" will be quieter but also slower performance wise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1033719


Interesting...

I'm thinking like silver stainless steel exterior.


----------



## johnnyli

mine~ moved my old setup from p180 mini to tj08-e, nice case!

i7 950
Asus Rampage III Gene
6Gb 1600
GTX580
M4 SSD + 1TB Black


----------



## Lutfij

thas a brilliant looking setup - mind telling me how you got the second display hanging?


----------



## BigTall

Sorry all...but I come to claim the trophy!

Shinobi Blade - Mini Monster


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> thas a brilliant looking setup - mind telling me how you got the second display hanging?


----------



## BadDad62

Nicely done BigTall







but is that an EK pump? Why?


----------



## BigTall

what do you mean why?? Cant follow your question.
if you mean why is it there...its for the temps. INSTANT 2-4 degrees increase with in off. it was initially to get the flow moving and let the 1200lph kick in but..i decided to leave after noticing temp differences.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigTall*
> 
> what do you mean why?? Cant follow your question.


I think he means that he isnt sure if you needed it with the d5


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigTall*
> 
> what do you mean why?? Cant follow your question.
> if you mean why is it there...its for the temps. INSTANT 2-4 degrees increase with in off. it was initially to get the flow moving and let the 1200lph kick in but..i decided to leave after noticing temp differences.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I think he means that he isnt sure if you needed it with the d5


Yeah guys that was what i meant surly the d5 would have been enough.


----------



## johnnyli

update pics. did some dust proof.....


----------



## BigTall

So that was your question...


----------



## BigTall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Yeah guys that was what i meant surly the d5 would have been enough.


Ahh...I hear you. Yes that was my original thought too...the d5 is surely enough and it is. I am not saying it is not. The flow moves just fine without any hickups. But there is a minor temp differential when d5 is left alone. You see the two switches on the front 2.5 panel...the left one controls the EK pump. If I turn it off...a few minutes later the CPU temp goes up from the current 29C desktop idle to 33C ( as according to AI Suite...ofcourse core temps are completely different). Load temps seem not to matter much as they seem to stay in the vicinity of 45-53C (100% load) . So I figured the flow must be slowing down a bit and left it there...but like I said...I designed it to be turned off anytime I please.


----------



## Phishy714

Hey guys, I recently moved from my Corsair 600T White to the tj08-e.. holy crap what an awesome case at almost half the cost.

This is my current setup:

TJ08-E
Asus Maximus V Gene
2500k @ 4.8Ghz
8gb Red Corsair Vengeance
Asus DCU II GTX 680 TOP
Seasonic 750w Gold
Samsung 830 126gb
Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 240gb

Sleeved the psu cables red, it looks amazing.. only question now is, do any of you know anyone that would be willing to put a side window in for me? I honestly just don't have the tools to do it, nor do I really know how. I just want to see if anyone around here would be willing to help me out (of course I will provide some sort of compensation). Let me know please!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently moved from my Corsair 600T White to the tj08-e.. holy crap what an awesome case at almost half the cost.
> This is my current setup:
> TJ08-E
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
> 8gb Red Corsair Vengeance
> Asus DCU II GTX 680 TOP
> Seasonic 750w Gold
> Samsung 830 126gb
> Mushkin Enhanced Chronos 240gb
> Sleeved the psu cables red, it looks amazing.. only question now is, do any of you know anyone that would be willing to put a side window in for me? I honestly just don't have the tools to do it, nor do I really know how. I just want to see if anyone around here would be willing to help me out (of course I will provide some sort of compensation). Let me know please!


Nice build, the window isnt hard but yeah you do need the tools. Mostly a dremel and a jigsaw. This is what I used as a guide.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Nice modding and paintwork!!! Great build!

However I find it quite interesting how you have made such an elegant case so ugly. With that said you have however put more gear in/on the case than over ever seen.

I'll put it in the OP good work.


----------



## fluwwybear

Will Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro2 fit in this case?


----------



## SastusBulbas

Well I have my 1st issue with this case, front audio socket, right channel is faulty.
When I wiggle the moulded cable at rear it goes on and off so either the moulded block at the front panel, or the socket at the front panel is faulty, now trying to find a replacement part. I am not wanting to send the complete case back as it was ordered online and it would be rather tedious.

Hoping Silverstone can help direct. Even if it means buying the god damn part.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

They should send it out for free to you!

Unfortunate problem!! Hopefully it'll all get sorted out quickly.


----------



## 66racer

Funny I just noticed one of my usb3.0 connectors isnt connecting as data, just charging, this is new since it once worked. Gonna troubleshoot it tomorrow before I contact them, always a chance the mobo connector is loose or something weird in the bios I guess but its only one of the two front ones. Might get a chance to see how good silverstone treats customers if it truely is faulty.


----------



## alexhughes79

Here is mine:



Will get a new graphics card and after market cooling.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Funny I just noticed one of my usb3.0 connectors isnt connecting as data, just charging, this is new since it once worked. Gonna troubleshoot it tomorrow before I contact them, always a chance the mobo connector is loose or something weird in the bios I guess but its only one of the two front ones. Might get a chance to see how good Lian li treats customers if it truely is faulty.


Silverstone?


----------



## fluwwybear

Will Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 fit in this case?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Silverstone?


duh lol I was tired and looking at lian li cases on newegg before i wrote that haha gonna fix now


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Funny I just noticed one of my usb3.0 connectors isnt connecting as data, just charging, this is new since it once worked. Gonna troubleshoot it tomorrow before I contact them, always a chance the mobo connector is loose or something weird in the bios I guess but its only one of the two front ones. Might get a chance to see how good silverstone treats customers if it truely is faulty.


I would love to know. I contacted Silverstone because my front USB 3.0 ports don't work at all. Even if they 'work' for a bit; they cut out the instant I try to copy anything. So Silverstone didn't help me out at all; they just said 'contact your local distributors'. They even potentially requested I send the entire case back to who I bought it from.. I said fat chance. Not with my entire build done.. I undid the front i/o ports myself; (2 screws; bit awkward; but easily doable; just taking side panels off is enough; and perhaps removing a large graphics card makes it easier too); then sent just that piece alone (usb 3.0 x2 and audio in/mic in) back to the store. They sent it off to Silverstone.. This was 4 weeks ago now. I've heard no progress.. Very disappointing that Silverstone couldn't just send me a replacement front I/o... I even offered to buy it directly. So I've been without front ports for weeks. It's really annoying.. My back ports are completely full bar 1 + the e-sata which I don't use. Even using my Z77 Gene V's ROG connect port as a USB port.

Ps; the only reason I said fat chance was because I had already checked that I could indeed remove the Front i/o panel EASILY without removing the front panel or anything overly stressful; why should i take apart my entire build for something that can be so easily replaced? I asked this of them and got nowhere..


----------



## beldecca

Quick question for TJ-08E owners who have water cooled. I'm looking at a phobia 180mm radiator on the front fan. If you have this or a similar set up - how much room do you have under the radiator? Enough for a full 3.5" drive? Was thinking of a small 3.5" fan controller or similar on the bottom.

Also, do you have enough room for a second fan for a push-pull? Thanks!


----------



## fakeblood

there is not much room below the rad, was a real squeeze to fit my scythe fan controller in the bottom


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluwwybear*
> 
> Will Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 fit in this case?


That'd be very tight... I don't think so..? The cooler is 166mm tall. Silverstones official max CPU cooler height is 165mm for this case. The NZXT Havik is the same. 166mm. I'm not sure if anyone has gotten either to fit..?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I would love to know. I contacted Silverstone because my front USB 3.0 ports don't work at all. Even if they 'work' for a bit; they cut out the instant I try to copy anything. So Silverstone didn't help me out at all; they just said 'contact your local distributors'. They even potentially requested I send the entire case back to who I bought it from.. I said fat chance. Not with my entire build done.. I undid the front i/o ports myself; (2 screws; bit awkward; but easily doable; just taking side panels off is enough; and perhaps removing a large graphics card makes it easier too); then sent just that piece alone (usb 3.0 x2 and audio in/mic in) back to the store. They sent it off to Silverstone.. This was 4 weeks ago now. I've heard no progress.. Very disappointing that Silverstone couldn't just send me a replacement front I/o... I even offered to buy it directly. So I've been without front ports for weeks. It's really annoying.. My back ports are completely full bar 1 + the e-sata which I don't use. Even using my Z77 Gene V's ROG connect port as a USB port.
> Ps; the only reason I said fat chance was because I had already checked that I could indeed remove the Front i/o panel EASILY without removing the front panel or anything overly stressful; why should i take apart my entire build for something that can be so easily replaced? I asked this of them and got nowhere..


Bummer, I was hoping to hear a positive story lol. YEah it seems like its the port that went out, checked the connection on the mobo and no issues, no bad pins either. Gonna try to contact them this week
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Quick question for TJ-08E owners who have water cooled. I'm looking at a phobia 180mm radiator on the front fan. If you have this or a similar set up - how much room do you have under the radiator? Enough for a full 3.5" drive? Was thinking of a small 3.5" fan controller or similar on the bottom.
> Also, do you have enough room for a second fan for a push-pull? Thanks!


No room for a push/pull setup unless you trim down the mobo tray. Now that I have a gtx670 the card is actually short enough to fit one but the mobo tray is in the way.

Regarding the 3.5" there wouldnt be enoug room for a full length but something short should work. Its tough with the radiator there in the configuration I have with the in/out on the bottom. If you flip it you should get a little more clearance but it would still sit low. Technically the ports should be up to not trap air but it just looks cleaner for hose routing down in my particular loop, aka: shoulda bought a custom loop but started with an antec 920 loop







lol

excuse the cell phone quality


----------



## fluwwybear

Well I ordered the Be Quiet! Dark Rock pro 2 we'll see


----------



## johnnyli

Just been moved from X58 to X79


----------



## zeroR1

what do you think of the X79, and what CPU are you running, and how is your temp?


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> what do you think of the X79, and what CPU are you running, and how is your temp?


Hi mate, it is running i7 3820
Temp is about 27~29'c for idle (approx 18'c ambient) with a single Noctua PWM fan.


----------



## Dragonheart

Just an update on my USB 3.0 issue. Those Silverstone people. They're ninjas! Emailed me asking if it was me who had posted in this thread! LOL. Damn Ninjas... Found my secret identity!







.

On a serious note; the new service representative that I'm dealing with now is far more helpful; and has done her best to help me out. I've filled out an RMA form directly with them; and they're looking into getting the specific part number (even sent me a PDF file with the case in exploded view; showing each individual part and respective number/name) into their warehouse to send to me next week (so is hoped). I am much happier knowing that something's actually been done about it now; even if I have to wait; I don't mind waiting; as long as I'm not in the dark like how I felt before they emailed me again today. +1 respect for Silverstone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Hi mate, it is running i7 3820
> Temp is about 27~29'c for idle (approx 18'c ambient) with a single Noctua PWM fan.


May I ask why you went socket 2011 when you're using a somewhat lower end quad core on it as well? I strongly feel 2011 is for those who require the hex cores and such... If you're going to buy quad; why not stick with LGA 1155? i7 3770K last I checked thrashes the i7 3820. And the Asus Maximus Gene V is a fantastic board as well. And what are your LOAD temps? =).


----------



## johnnyli

I haven't test the load temps yet....


----------



## 66racer

Dragon-

Thanks for the update, I still need to contact them for my issue.


----------



## Onions

got some updates in my log coming guys http://www.overclock.net/t/1215219/project-lan/0_100#post_16460329


----------



## zeroR1

WHY LGA 2011? Lga 2011 is the BEST CPU out. It's all about POWER!


----------



## zeroR1

By the way I'm running 3930k, the best CPU for the $$$.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY LGA 2011? Lga 2011 is the BEST CPU out. It's all about POWER!


+1


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> By the way I'm running 3930k, the best CPU for the $$$.


depends.... I use it for games mostly, plus the cost 3930K = 2 x 3820.... so I chose 3820


----------



## netdevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Just an update on my USB 3.0 issue. Those Silverstone people. They're ninjas! Emailed me asking if it was me who had posted in this thread! LOL. Damn Ninjas... Found my secret identity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> On a serious note; the new service representative that I'm dealing with now is far more helpful; and has done her best to help me out. I've filled out an RMA form directly with them; and they're looking into getting the specific part number (even sent me a PDF file with the case in exploded view; showing each individual part and respective number/name) into their warehouse to send to me next week (so is hoped). I am much happier knowing that something's actually been done about it now; even if I have to wait; I don't mind waiting; as long as I'm not in the dark like how I felt before they emailed me again today. +1 respect for Silverstone.
> May I ask why you went socket 2011 when you're using a somewhat lower end quad core on it as well? I strongly feel 2011 is for those who require the hex cores and such... If you're going to buy quad; why not stick with LGA 1155? i7 3770K last I checked thrashes the i7 3820. And the Asus Maximus Gene V is a fantastic board as well. And what are your LOAD temps? =).


Wow good to know we are getting covered here on ocn. Hope you get your issue fixed mate


----------



## cbwolf

Just thought i would post an update to my rig.

Previously i was running 2x 7970s in Crossfire with a Noctua NH-D14 on the CPU.

I've now updated to running 2x GTX680s in SLI with a Corsair H80 + 2x Noctua NFP12 fans:










I think i'm going to move to ATX soon and try 3x GTX680s in tri-sli for some fun


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Just thought i would post an update to my rig.
> Previously i was running 2x 7970s in Crossfire with a Noctua NH-D14 on the CPU.
> I've now updated to running 2x GTX680s in SLI with a Corsair H80 + 2x Noctua NFP12 fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to move to ATX soon and try 3x GTX680s in tri-sli for some fun


Nice machine! very clean inside like mine...


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Just thought i would post an update to my rig.
> Previously i was running 2x 7970s in Crossfire with a Noctua NH-D14 on the CPU.
> I've now updated to running 2x GTX680s in SLI with a Corsair H80 + 2x Noctua NFP12 fans:
> I think i'm going to move to ATX soon and try 3x GTX680s in tri-sli for some fun


Very nice mate, how are the temps/noise with the 680's on air?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY LGA 2011? Lga 2011 is the BEST CPU out. It's all about POWER!


I disagree







. For gaming purposes a i5 3570K > LGA 2011 with a 3820. Plus 'best' is purely subjective to the needs of the user =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> depends.... I use it for games mostly, plus the cost 3930K = 2 x 3820.... so I chose 3820


Which is exactly why I asked you went this platform.. LGA 1155 is frankly better for gaming in the sense that you can spend less on the platform; and more on your graphics card. I mean if you've got money to burn; sure LGA 2011 is the best. But consider this.. A decent board in Aus is around 150 odd dollars for LGA 1155. LGA 2011 is closer to 300. The i7 3930k is 600 bucks. The i5 3570k is 250. 450 bucks saved for the same performance for games alone. If you use your machine to render; fine; but if it's just for gaming seems like a HUGE waste of money. Personally anyway... Granted if you're running LGA 2011 I'd expect you to be running HD 7970s/GTX 670/680s. If you're running GTX 560 Ti's or something I'd wonder what went through your head... Lol.







.

This is just my opinion though... :shrug:


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For gaming purposes a i5 3570K > LGA 2011 with a 3820. Plus 'best' is purely subjective to the needs of the user =)
> Which is exactly why I asked you went this platform.. LGA 1155 is frankly better for gaming in the sense that you can spend less on the platform; and more on your graphics card. I mean if you've got money to burn; sure LGA 2011 is the best. But consider this.. A decent board in Aus is around 150 odd dollars for LGA 1155. LGA 2011 is closer to 300. The i7 3930k is 600 bucks. The i5 3570k is 250. 450 bucks saved for the same performance for games alone. If you use your machine to render; fine; but if it's just for gaming seems like a HUGE waste of money. Personally anyway... Granted if you're running LGA 2011 I'd expect you to be running HD 7970s/GTX 670/680s. If you're running GTX 560 Ti's or something I'd wonder what went through your head... Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> This is just my opinion though... :shrug:


Hi, I'd consider the 3770K with Maximus V Gene, but unfortunately 3770K out of stock my local MSY when I was purchasing parts. Plus that day I sold my old setup (Rampage III Gene, i7 950 etc..) so i don't have computer to use and dont wanna wait for the 3770K~~ thats why i chose the Rampage Gene again, but next Gen!

Re graphic card, Im keep using my old GTX580 ATM, and waiting for EVGA 680 4gb w/ backplate back to stock in PCCG...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Just thought i would post an update to my rig.
> Previously i was running 2x 7970s in Crossfire with a Noctua NH-D14 on the CPU.
> I've now updated to running 2x GTX680s in SLI with a Corsair H80 + 2x Noctua NFP12 fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i'm going to move to ATX soon and try 3x GTX680s in tri-sli for some fun


How are temps on the 680s, I eventually want to sli my 670ftw which is the same cooler add your 680


----------



## Onions

completed watervcooling installation

install windows

psu dies for no reason

gonna throw crap at the floor now







le sigh this is a tragidy


----------



## Aervalis

Just finished my new build today with this case, and I absolutely love it! Fairly time consuming install, cable management was quite a bit harder than I had anticipated (partly my fault, I could have picked a better power supply in terms of the cables), and also the back plate for the water cooler didn't have proper alignment to the motherboard. Far quieter, cooler, and faster than my last pc! Will be used for gaming.
Hardware:
Intel i5-3570k
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer
Asus Maximus V Gene Z
G.Skill 16gb (2x8gb) 1600 mhz
Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II Top
Samsung 830 256gb SSD
Seagate Momentus XT 750gb HHDD
FSW 750w Aurum Gold
Plain ole Asus DVD drive





Nothing really special to draw attention to it...but that's why I like it. A stealthy box is a nice change from the ones i've had that look like Xmas trees!


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How are temps on the 680s, I eventually want to sli my 670ftw which is the same cooler add your 680


Take a look at my tread... So you got an idea about temps etc...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/2080#post_17388194

2 X 680 Asus GTX

Hi Ppl,

I just tested out 2 X Asus GTX680 in my TJ08 case.

Just to say, the temps are really fine

Max temp GTX680 may have is 98C°

BF3 all setiings on ultra, on a screen 1980/1080 27" Samsung screen approx 30 min Gaming.

Log file created with TechPowerUp GPU-Z
I have 2 fans 180 mm in front 500 rpm and 120 mm just @ location of GFX card @ 600 rpm

FYI
Card 1 is just up of the CPU Hottest
Card 2 is just below PSU Coolest

Date GPU Core Clock , GPU Memory Clock , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM]

Card 1 IDLE 2012-06-02 15:09:12 , 324.0 , 162.0 , 35.0 , 30 1140
Card 2 IDLE 2012-06-02 15:09:00 , 324.0 , 162.0 , 31.0 , 30 1110

Card 1 LOAD 2012-06-02 15:32:42 , 1110.0 , 1502.3 , 81.0 , 62 2520
Card 2 LOAD 2012-06-02 15:34:42 , 1071.3 , 1502.3 , 74.0 48 1680

This is in autofan mode.

If you put them in manual mode --> 55 % a 60 % Cards are still in good temp condition.
You really hear them venting the heat out.


----------



## mannyfc

and now some extensions, LEDs and and a new fan.... the initial order was some biocide lol but you know how it goes... had to justify the shipping costs by adding more items lol


----------



## cbwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> How are temps on the 680s, I eventually want to sli my 670ftw which is the same cooler add your 680


I would call them satisfactory.

Both cards are overclocked to +150/+500 and they max out at about 80 and 70 degrees for the bottom and top cards respectively which is pretty damn hot and i dont like the 10 degree difference between cards - the bottom card is really starved of air.


----------



## funfortehfun

Is it a good idea to put SLI Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II in this case? I'm contemplating between two budgets, one has an Asus GTX 680 DirectCU II and the other SLI Asus GTX 670 DirectCU II's. I'm just a bit worried about the temperatures


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi!

I mooved]from a Corsair 800D into a Tj08-E.
Some pics here.
After I've taken the photos, I put the second fan back onto the CPU cooler ( Dark Rock Pro ), cause it fits.




SSD is under the HDD




Sorry for the pics quality, I made them with Phone.
I'll do new, better pics.

Else:
I connected the big fan to CH_FAN1. But If I switch the fan button to the lower speed, the fan stoppes. Have you any idea what can be wrong?


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> I connected the big fan to CH_FAN1. But If I switch the fan button to the lower speed, the fan stoppes. Have you any idea what can be wrong?


try change fan setting in BIOS....


----------



## AndrewTdi

Got it, solved!

THX


----------



## valerod




----------



## valerod

Awesome Build


----------



## funfortehfun

Will an H80 fit with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance on a Rampage IV Gene? I'm kinda concerned with the clearance between the RAM and the H80 because of the layout of X79 motherboards...


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Will an H80 fit with 16GB of Corsair Vengeance on a Rampage IV Gene? I'm kinda concerned with the clearance between the RAM and the H80 because of the layout of X79 motherboards...


depends which Vengeance....
mine just fit with G.Skill Ripjaws X


----------



## Phishy714

Here is my new build - moved from a 600T to this and couldn't be happier.

i5-2500k @ 4.7Ghz
Asus Maximus V Gene
Asus DCU II GTX 680 TOP
2 x 4gb Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz
128 GB Samsung 830 SSD
240 GB Mushkin Chronos SSD (awesome, awesome customer service.)
Corsair H80 w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 High Performance Fans
Seasonic X Gold 750W Modular PSU







NOW I just need to get someone to cut a window on the side panel and I will be all set. Anyone know someone who would be willing to help me out with a little compensation?


----------



## solsamurai

Very nice. How are those Corsair fans doing?


----------



## Phishy714

The fans push ALOT ALOT of air, even at their lowest settings.

I have owned GT AP-15's and the Cougar Vortex fans all on this same radiator, and without doing any real benchmarks or anything, I can tell a huge difference in how much air is being pushed through when I place my hand in the back. The only thing that the two before mentioned fans have on these corsair ones is noise. These are definitely a little bit louder (though honestly not by much).

Once again, this isn't an end all be all review, but in simply air pushing, these are unmatched at the moment in my experiences.


----------



## nahka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my new build - moved from a 600T to this and couldn't be happier.
> i5-2500k @ 4.7Ghz
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> Asus DCU II GTX 680 TOP
> 2 x 4gb Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz
> 128 GB Samsung 830 SSD
> 240 GB Mushkin Chronos SSD (awesome, awesome customer service.)
> Corsair H80 w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 High Performance Fans
> Seasonic X Gold 750W Modular PSU
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I just need to get someone to cut a window on the side panel and I will be all set. Anyone know someone who would be willing to help me out with a little compensation?


How are the temps?


----------



## beldecca

Thanks for fakeblood & 66racer for getting me my needed info on the case a few posts back!


----------



## faMine

Anyone try that new fangled Phanteks cooler in this?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Take a look at my tread... So you got an idea about temps etc...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/2080#post_17388194
> 2 X 680 Asus GTX
> Hi Ppl,
> I just tested out 2 X Asus GTX680 in my TJ08 case.
> Just to say, the temps are really fine
> Max temp GTX680 may have is 98C°
> BF3 all setiings on ultra, on a screen 1980/1080 27" Samsung screen approx 30 min Gaming.
> Log file created with TechPowerUp GPU-Z
> I have 2 fans 180 mm in front 500 rpm and 120 mm just @ location of GFX card @ 600 rpm
> FYI
> Card 1 is just up of the CPU Hottest
> Card 2 is just below PSU Coolest
> Date GPU Core Clock , GPU Memory Clock , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM]
> Card 1 IDLE 2012-06-02 15:09:12 , 324.0 , 162.0 , 35.0 , 30 1140
> Card 2 IDLE 2012-06-02 15:09:00 , 324.0 , 162.0 , 31.0 , 30 1110
> Card 1 LOAD 2012-06-02 15:32:42 , 1110.0 , 1502.3 , 81.0 , 62 2520
> Card 2 LOAD 2012-06-02 15:34:42 , 1071.3 , 1502.3 , 74.0 48 1680
> This is in autofan mode.
> If you put them in manual mode --> 55 % a 60 % Cards are still in good temp condition.
> You really hear them venting the heat out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> I would call them satisfactory.
> Both cards are overclocked to +150/+500 and they max out at about 80 and 70 degrees for the bottom and top cards respectively which is pretty damn hot and i dont like the 10 degree difference between cards - the bottom card is really starved of air.


Thanks for the sli temps guys +rep to both. Now that im on a 120hz monitor I am tempted to try to sli, I average about 85fps on bf3 ultra with msaa off but want to get the average in the 110-120+ range. Going 120hz is really nice in bf3, I was surprised how much smoother running and other quick paced things are and Im not even maxing out the 120hz potential yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> The fans push ALOT ALOT of air, even at their lowest settings.
> I have owned GT AP-15's and the Cougar Vortex fans all on this same radiator, and without doing any real benchmarks or anything, I can tell a huge difference in how much air is being pushed through when I place my hand in the back. The only thing that the two before mentioned fans have on these corsair ones is noise. These are definitely a little bit louder (though honestly not by much).
> Once again, this isn't an end all be all review, but in simply air pushing, these are unmatched at the moment in my experiences.


Thanks for the info, +rep. I was curious how well they do. I might try them out later on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Thanks for fakeblood & 66racer for getting me my needed info on the case a few posts back!


No problem


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Anyone try that new fangled Phanteks cooler in this?


I like to know if it fits. Anyone tried?


----------



## Volkswagen

Wonder if one of them Antec 620 or corsair series all in one water cooler mods would be possible....I have an H80 that I use for my CPU.....Would love to silence my GPU as well- been thinking of comming up with a bracket to mount it in front of the 180mm fan....What you guys think?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Wonder if one of them Antec 620 or corsair series all in one water cooler mods would be possible....I have an H80 that I use for my CPU.....Would love to silence my GPU as well- been thinking of comming up with a bracket to mount it in front of the 180mm fan....What you guys think?


I have an antec 920 pushing through a 180mm and 120mm radiator. I have my old h70 that Im planning on using for the gtx670 but havent had the extra time yet.


----------



## bintang1180

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phishy714*
> 
> Here is my new build - moved from a 600T to this and couldn't be happier.
> i5-2500k @ 4.7Ghz
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> Asus DCU II GTX 680 TOP
> 2 x 4gb Corsair Vengeance 1600 Mhz
> 128 GB Samsung 830 SSD
> 240 GB Mushkin Chronos SSD (awesome, awesome customer service.)
> Corsair H80 w/ 2 x Corsair SP120 High Performance Fans
> Seasonic X Gold 750W Modular PSU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW I just need to get someone to cut a window on the side panel and I will be all set. Anyone know someone who would be willing to help me out with a little compensation?


verry nice rig


----------



## n00bzee

GDay ... first post at OC.net









After exclusively laptop-ing for a couple of years I felt it time to downsize from full ATX for my next desktop PC. I almost went for a SG05 ITX build, but both the versatility and good looks of a TJ08-E mATX won me over.

Ordered :

TJ08-E
Asus P8Z77-Pro
i5 3570K
Gigabyte GTX680 2GB OC
8G (2x4G) G.Skill Ripjaws
H60 cooler
SanDisk Extreme 120GB SSD
SST Strider Plus 850W
nVidia 3D Vision 2 kit (had the original and liked it - still have the 120hz monitor)

The PSU is overkill, even if I SLI in the future, but it was only $10 more than the Strider 750W ...

Can't wait to build it.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bzee*
> 
> GDay ... first post at OC.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After exclusively laptop-ing for a couple of years I felt it time to downsize from full ATX for my next desktop PC. I almost went for a SG05 ITX build, but both the versatility and good looks of a TJ08-E mATX won me over.
> Ordered :
> TJ08-E
> Asus P8Z77-Pro
> i5 3570K
> Gigabyte GTX680 2GB OC
> 8G (2x4G) G.Skill Ripjaws
> H60 cooler
> SanDisk Extreme 120GB SSD
> SST Strider Plus 850W
> nVidia 3D Vision 2 kit (had the original and liked it - still have the 120hz monitor)
> The PSU is overkill, even if I SLI in the future, but it was only $10 more than the Strider 750W ...
> Can't wait to build it.


Nice. Looks like you've bought from PCCG then? Uhhh The P8Z77 Pro is an atx board... Unless you meant the Pro M? Hope you meant the M model! Cos you'll have issues fitting that otherwise!!! Lol.







(ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard)


----------



## n00bzee

Yes it's the "M"







Pheeewww /puts away saw

and well done Sherlock Holmes ... yes it was pccg


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bzee*
> 
> Yes it's the "M"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pheeewww /puts away saw
> and well done Sherlock Holmes ... yes it was pccg


Haha. I know their prices fairly well.. I post on their facebook page a lot... Commenting on builds and such, etc. XD. And phew. Scared me haha. I would've personally have grabbed the Antec 620 over the H60; or the H80/920. But depends how far you're planning to OC I guess.. Let us know how it goes; take some pics; bring it on! =D


----------



## n00bzee

The Kuhler 620 was my first choice but out of stock







And the H60 seems to give adequate cooling at a decent noise level (very similar performance to the 620?) - but this is just what I've read so I'll let you know ....


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bzee*
> 
> The Kuhler 620 was my first choice but out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the H60 seems to give adequate cooling at a decent noise level (very similar performance to the 620?) - but this is just what I've read so I'll let you know ....


you can get them from MSY if it is near you....


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bzee*
> 
> The Kuhler 620 was my first choice but out of stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the H60 seems to give adequate cooling at a decent noise level (very similar performance to the 620?) - but this is just what I've read so I'll let you know ....


Fairly certain the 620 performs a little better than the H60. But for a 4-4.2ghz OC should be fine man. But 4.5ghz might be a bit of a struggle...


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Should be able to get 4.5Ghz with two fans in push pull!

Oh little update on my Silverstone TJ08-E build.
I've picked parts and planned water cooling loops and mods.

However parts are subject to change as it will be 100% finished in about 5 months










Who needs to be added to the list!? Feel free to PM me and of you don't get a reply, send another one! Thanks guys. Got a lot to do at the moment.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Should be able to get 4.5Ghz with two fans in push pull!
> Oh little update on my Silverstone TJ08-E build.
> I've picked parts and planned water cooling loops and mods.
> However parts are subject to change as it will be 100% finished in about 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs to be added to the list!? Feel free to PM me and of you don't get a reply, send another one! Thanks guys. Got a lot to do at the moment.


I must be added to the owners list sir, I was pretty active in this forum at one point but im getting back into it, work just keeps me busy.


----------



## faMine

I'll be added to the list soon







ordering mine this week


----------



## hyp36rmax

Just moved my gear from my Silverstone Grandia GD05 to my newly acquired Temjin TJ08. I will be graduating to a water cooling setup very soon with updates as I progress. My Crucial M4128GB and Seagate 2TB storage drive are located in the 5.25 drive bay inside a Silverstone FP55 (fits like a glove).


----------



## trulsrohk

clean setup, looks nice


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi!

Returned with new photos.
I've installed the 2nd fan onto the CPU cooler. SSD is under the HDD.






More pics: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111288556243217284449/albums/5759802055780356145


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I must be added to the owners list sir, I was pretty active in this forum at one point but im getting back into it, work just keeps me busy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> I'll be added to the list soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ordering mine this week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just moved my gear from my Silverstone Grandia GD05 to my newly acquired Temjin TJ08. I will be graduating to a water cooling setup very soon with updates as I progress. My Crucial M4128GB and Seagate 2TB storage drive are located in the 5.25 drive bay inside a Silverstone FP55 (fits like a glove).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi!
> Returned with new photos.
> I've installed the 2nd fan onto the CPU cooler. SSD is under the HDD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]
> More pics: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111288556243217284449/albums/5759802055780356145


All added









Getting back into this club.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> All added
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting back into this club.


Me me! =(. Lol. My pics are a few pages back though... Or just check my rig and you'll find a pic there =)


----------



## solsamurai

Hey Nutty are you going to update the compatible CPU cooler list in the OP?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai*
> 
> Hey Nutty are you going to update the compatible CPU cooler list in the OP?


Thats a great idea!

Thanks. Who knows any off by heart that arnt on the list?


----------



## funfortehfun

I believe I have seen owners with the be quiet! Dark Rock Pro.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Added!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## johnnyli

Updated: Case window mod


----------



## funfortehfun

^Coolbeans man.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Updated: Case window mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get the weather strip? I have been hunting some down for some time for mine. I have put screen mesh on mine untill I get off my butt and order some plexi glass


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Where did you get the weather strip? I have been hunting some down for some time for mine. I have put screen mesh on mine untill I get off my butt and order some plexi glass


I personally got some cheap stuff at autozone or advanced auto parts or you can order some u-channel from here


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> I personally got some cheap stuff at autozone or advanced auto parts or you can order some u-channel from here


Thanks for that link, Im probably gonna first try the local auto parts like you mentioned. Went to home depot the other day and they were clueless as to what I was asking lol +rep


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks for that link, Im probably gonna first try the local auto parts like you mentioned. Went to home depot the other day and they were clueless as to what I was asking lol +rep


No problem, and the thing with looking for it out and about is people call it different things. Usually U-Channel or rubber door trim / weather stripping it can be tricky to find but my local autozone managed to figure it out and i got a lot of it for 6.99


----------



## 66racer

sweet thanks


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

How did you mount the window acrylic without showing any screws or bolts, etc.

Thanks, looks great!


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Where did you get the weather strip? I have been hunting some down for some time for mine. I have put screen mesh on mine untill I get off my butt and order some plexi glass


thanks *66racer*, re the weather strip I bought them from PCCG in Australia:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1354_1383


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> How did you mount the window acrylic without showing any screws or bolts, etc.
> Thanks, looks great!


Hi, It mount by using 3M clear double side tape


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> How did you mount the window acrylic without showing any screws or bolts, etc.
> Thanks, looks great!


On my window, because of the U-channel, I used a dab of hot glue on each corner works great and is also easy to take off


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> thanks *66racer*, re the weather strip I bought them from PCCG in Australia:
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1354_1383


Thanks +rep


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> On my window, because of the U-channel, I used a dab of hot glue on each corner works great and is also easy to take off


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Hi, It mount by using 3M clear double side tape


Ahhhhhhh!

I suspected some kind of glue substance! Looks great. + Rep to both.

Anyone got any suggestions for the club too?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I've never watercooled in my life. Right now I'm stuck between getting a Fractal Arc Mini or a TJ08-E. I want to get the Tj08-E but with the Arc Mini All I need is an Ex240 kit and I'm set. Is it hard to watercool the TJ08-E?


----------



## bruflot

^Get the TJ08-E with 1x 120mm and 1x 180mm rad.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I've never watercooled in my life. Right now I'm stuck between getting a Fractal Arc Mini or a TJ08-E. I want to get the Tj08-E but with the Arc Mini All I need is an Ex240 kit and I'm set. Is it hard to watercool the TJ08-E?


I wanted the Arc mini at first but the fact is, it's not that small.

I had previously built a system for my girlfriend using a TJ08 and it was a dream to work with.


----------



## bruflot

Oh, and yeah, you will get 300mm surface cooling area with the TJ08-E, compared to 240mm with the Arc Mini.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Yeah. I love how the TJ08 looks. but all the loops I see are very nice and complex. I was just planning on getting a kit. If I went with the TJ08 I'd have to do a custom loop, that scares me haha.


----------



## bruflot

Nah, you don't have to go for a custom loop. You can pick up either a XSPC 120mm kit or an EK H30 120mm kit and pair it with a 180mm rad.

Example:
EK H30 120mm kit + 2x extra compression fittings + 180mm radiator = Success.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

that would be with 5"25 bay right? what about with a tube res? can I buy the kit and add one of those on? I'd like to use the bays for a bluray player if possible.


----------



## bruflot

Not necessarily. In your case, you have two options:

1) Go with XSPC's X20 450 120mm kit.
2) Go with EK's H3O 120mm kit.

Personally, I would go with EK on this one, as the pump/reservoir looks better.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

You know what. I'll do some research and get a custom loop. Thanks for the help I'm now leaning towards the TJ08 by a mile.


----------



## fakeblood

custom loop is the best loop









There are a few of us here that have done custom loops in this case that im sure can help you if need be


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> custom loop is the best loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few of us here that have done custom loops in this case that im sure can help you if need be


man, I wish I could afford to stay with the custom WC. I'd love to do it in this baby.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> custom loop is the best loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few of us here that have done custom loops in this case that im sure can help you if need be


Thanks I'm going to need *A LOT* of help haha.


----------



## fakeblood

Watercooling is actually not that hard. Put the blocks on, slap on the barbs or fittings, add some tubes, fill her up and make sure there are no leaks









well not quite that easy but its not as hard as some think it may be


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Yeah. I love how the TJ08 looks. but all the loops I see are very nice and complex. I was just planning on getting a kit. If I went with the TJ08 I'd have to do a custom loop, that scares me haha.


Its not that bad, but if you decide to stay away from a custom loop any of the 120mm kits from antec and corsair will take care of the cpu fine. I have even seen an h100 in the tj08e somewhere in here. The guy mounted it behine the 180mm fan area and had just enough space to place it verticle. I think he used velcro or 2 sided tape to secure it.


----------



## brownleader

Hello All,

Order the first batch of parts yesteday: This board was definitely the reason I went with this case - some excellent builds and ideas on part placement - SDD behind MB tray one of my favorites, along with removing the HDD cage for better air flow, more space and a cleaner look. Thanks everyone!

Ordered:
Case: TJ08B-E
MB: ASUS Maximus V Gene
CPU: i5 3570K (getting from microcenter this week) planning on overclocking to 4.5GHZ if chip allows.
SSD: Muskin Chronos Deluxe 240GB
PSU: Corsair Professional Series Gold 850AX
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw (8GB DDR3 @1600GHZ)
OS: Windows 7 Professional SP1 64bit OEM
HDD: 1TB from previous build

Still undecided on the following:
Cooler: Corsair H80 or Noctua NH-D14 (or something else.....) Suggestions?
GPU: GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 670 2GB is the front runner but maybe a slightly more pricey HD7970...is worth banking on great things from the Catalyst 12.7 drivers?
BR/DVD: something in the $50-$60 range

The computer would sit inside a desk cabinet - opened in the back but the front has a door that would be about 4 inches from the front of the case. Does this sound like a bad idea w.r.t. to disrupting the cooling flow?

Thanks again all & hopeing to post some pictures once this baby gets underway.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownleader*
> 
> Still undecided on the following:
> Cooler: Corsair H80 or Noctua NH-D14 (or something else.....) Suggestions?


Hi, I'm using H80 and happy with it now~ looks simple inside the case and gives you more space...
NH-D14 is good cooler too

http://i49.tinypic.com/sy7508.jpg


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Hi, I'm using H80 and happy with it now~ looks simple inside the case and gives you more space...
> NH-D14 is good cooler too
> http://i49.tinypic.com/sy7508.jpg


johnnyli: Is the H80's fan louder than the AP181?
I'm thinking about change the Dark rock pro, but I'm affraid of the nois. I've read about Corsair hydro series are a little louder than the Dark Rock Pro's fans.
Any experience about that?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> johnnyli: Is the H80's fan louder than the AP181?
> I'm thinking about change the Dark rock pro, but I'm affraid of the nois. I've read about Corsair hydro series are a little louder than the Dark Rock Pro's fans.
> Any experience about that?


Well the fan he's using is a noctua anyway.. Not sure if he even tried the H80 fan? Corsair fans are loud in high. Low/Medium should be fine though. But with the AP 181 at the front; I think low would be enough anyway. There'd be enough cool air coming from the front of the case to compensate for the low setting...


----------



## johnnyli

No~ I've never try the fans from H80~~ I know they are not quiet from the reviews on Internet or forums ....


----------



## nahka

Would there be problems with G.Skill ripjaws and hard drive cage with 3 HDD's?


----------



## brownleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> No~ I've never try the fans from H80~~ I know they are not quiet from the reviews on Internet or forums ....


H80 seems decent but I'm not sure I want to spend another $25 for an aftermarket fan.....minimizing noise is a factor for me. Is there a reason why you only used 1 Noctua fan on the H80 radiator? Did it not fit, or was it for budgetary reasons? Did it affect your cooling performance to remove the "push" fan?

Thanks


----------



## 66racer

I know the h70 fans were kinda loud but the antec 920 ones were even louder.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownleader*
> 
> H80 seems decent but I'm not sure I want to spend another $25 for an aftermarket fan.....minimizing noise is a factor for me. Is there a reason why you only used 1 Noctua fan on the H80 radiator? Did it not fit, or was it for budgetary reasons? Did it affect your cooling performance to remove the "push" fan?
> Thanks


If minimizing noise is a factor for you, then go for the aftermarket fan(s)! or never turn on the 3rd LED on the pump....
I think 1 Noctua fan (PWM by mobo BIOS) is more than enough at the moment

PS: It is very cold in Canberra now plus im running stock speed. Even OC to 4.8GHz will be no issue at all...


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownleader*
> 
> H80 seems decent but I'm not sure I want to spend another $25 for an aftermarket fan.....minimizing noise is a factor for me. Is there a reason why you only used 1 Noctua fan on the H80 radiator? Did it not fit, or was it for budgetary reasons? Did it affect your cooling performance to remove the "push" fan?
> Thanks


If you want silence; consider something other than a H80.







. I'd save the money personally and get something like a Thermalright True Spirit or Xigmatek Dark Knight Night Hawk heatsink; and perhaps then replace it's fan with something else. And it'd still be well cheaper than a H80..

Or; just get the H80; with a fan controller. As in; a 3.5 or 5.25 bay style fan controller; hook up the 2 corsair fans; and the front ap 181. Turn it all down when just browsing the web/uneventful tasks; then back up when playing a game or whatever. And it doesn't have to be that high..

I installed a fan controller (Scythe Master Ace Kaze 3.5, 2 fan controller), used the Noctua Y splitter to connect the 2 92mm fans on my U9B SE2 into one; and that's now channel 1, and the AP is channel 2. I run my fans at 1000rpm for the 92mm (silent), and 500 for the front AP which is basically silent as well for normal use. Keeping my GPU fan on auto (Asus GTTX 580 DCUII). I ramp up the fans to 1300 and 750 respectively for gaming. Still isn't a whole lot louder; but the temps are indeed affected in a positive way.

If you really care about silence, good quality fans and a fan controller are a must. IMO.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> If you want silence; consider something other than a H80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd save the money personally and get something like a Thermalright True Spirit or Xigmatek Dark Knight Night Hawk heatsink; and perhaps then replace it's fan with something else. And it'd still be well cheaper than a H80..
> Or; just get the H80; with a fan controller. As in; a 3.5 or 5.25 bay style fan controller; hook up the 2 corsair fans; and the front ap 181. Turn it all down when just browsing the web/uneventful tasks; then back up when playing a game or whatever. And it doesn't have to be that high..
> I installed a fan controller (Scythe Master Ace Kaze 3.5, 2 fan controller), used the Noctua Y splitter to connect the 2 92mm fans on my U9B SE2 into one; and that's now channel 1, and the AP is channel 2. I run my fans at 1000rpm for the 92mm (silent), and 500 for the front AP which is basically silent as well for normal use. Keeping my GPU fan on auto (Asus GTTX 580 DCUII). I ramp up the fans to 1300 and 750 respectively for gaming. Still isn't a whole lot louder; but the temps are indeed affected in a positive way.
> If you really care about silence, good quality fans and a fan controller are a must. IMO.


I find H80's with two Gentle Typhoons to be perfect for both performance and quietness. In order of loudness: the fan on my GTX 670, and then the 180mm Air Penetrator, and then my Gentle Typhoons, and finally, the PSU fan.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I find H80's with two Gentle Typhoons to be perfect for both performance and quietness. In order of loudness: the fan on my GTX 670, and then the 180mm Air Penetrator, and then my Gentle Typhoons, and finally, the PSU fan.


Well yeah with GT's. Of course. There's also the new Corsair SP fans you could use. SP Quiet addition fans. Apparently they're quite good! But I don't think they want spend extra on extra fans; hence my post. Though a fan controller probably costs the same as 2 new decent fans anyway.. Lol. :shrug:


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Well yeah with GT's. Of course. There's also the new Corsair SP fans you could use. SP Quiet addition fans. Apparently they're quite good! But I don't think they want spend extra on extra fans; hence my post. Though a fan controller probably costs the same as 2 new decent fans anyway.. Lol. :shrug:


The airflow on the GT's is actually better than that on the Corsair fans. I had to make a decision between the two when buying parts for my build







.


----------



## Skoobs

we should add a list of fans that will fit in the front to the OP, maybe in order of loudness. i would love to get a more powerful fan to push air through the phobya 200mm radiator.

also...









in


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> we should add a list of fans that will fit in the front to the OP, maybe in order of loudness. *i would love to get a more powerful fan to push air through the phobya 200mm radiator*.
> also...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in


Yeah I wish there were more 180mm fans to chose from. The only one I THINK might be better is a silverstone one also and not sure it will even do any better, it just has a SLIGHTLY higher cfm rating so Im guessing its not worth it. Last time I checked i think it was the white one.


----------



## johnnyli

^








how did you fit the 200mm rad on to 180mm fan?


----------



## trulsrohk

looks like he made a custom shroud in the first pic


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you fit the 200mm rad on to 180mm fan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> looks like he made a custom shroud in the first pic


The phobia 200mm radiator comes with an adapter/shroud


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Well, I guess it's time I upload my pictures:


----------



## brownleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> If you want silence; consider something other than a H80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd save the money personally and get something like a Thermalright True Spirit or Xigmatek Dark Knight Night Hawk heatsink; and perhaps then replace it's fan with something else. And it'd still be well cheaper than a H80..
> Or; just get the H80; with a fan controller. As in; a 3.5 or 5.25 bay style fan controller; hook up the 2 corsair fans; and the front ap 181. Turn it all down when just browsing the web/uneventful tasks; then back up when playing a game or whatever. And it doesn't have to be that high..
> I installed a fan controller (Scythe Master Ace Kaze 3.5, 2 fan controller), used the Noctua Y splitter to connect the 2 92mm fans on my U9B SE2 into one; and that's now channel 1, and the AP is channel 2. I run my fans at 1000rpm for the 92mm (silent), and 500 for the front AP which is basically silent as well for normal use. Keeping my GPU fan on auto (Asus GTTX 580 DCUII). I ramp up the fans to 1300 and 750 respectively for gaming. Still isn't a whole lot louder; but the temps are indeed affected in a positive way.
> If you really care about silence, good quality fans and a fan controller are a must. IMO.


This makes a lot of sense, thanks. I'll look at that controller, any other controllers people are happy with on this case?

Also, every H80 I see installed that uses both fans seems to cut it EXTREMELY close with the space between the CPU block and the inside fan.. Admiral Mudkipz's pictures above show more clearance then most and that's barely making it.

Does this clearance vary from MB to MB? Anyone have experience with an H80 using both fans on an Asus Maximus Gene V? Also FYI, I've noticed on Amazon the H80 has dropped in price several times over the last week that I've been looking at it. Started out at $101 now down to $86.. Similar trend on newegg but not as low. May pull the trigger here in a minute.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brownleader*
> 
> This makes a lot of sense. Can you recommend a fan controller that looks decent on this case?
> Also, every H80 I see installed that uses both fans seems to cut it EXTREMELY close with the space between the CPU block and the inside fan.. Admiral Mudkipz's pictures above show more clearance then most and that's barely making it.
> Does this clearance vary from MB to MB? Anyone have experience with an H80 using both fans on an Asus Maximus Gene V? Also FYI, I've noticed on Amazon the H80 has dropped in price several times over the last week that I've been looking at it. Started out at $101 now down to $86.. Similar trend on newegg but not as low. May pull the trigger here in a minute.


Re: 2 fans on H80, I dont have problem with Rampage IV Gene (X79), so it should be fine with Maximus V Gene
There are few ppl here using Maximus V Gene with H80

PS: $86USD for H80 in US?! OMG.... they are selling $13X AUD in OZ~~~ damn!


----------



## funksoul

Hey guys,

Has anyone got a recommendation for a good, quiet 180mm fan for the front of this case?

I originally replaced the stock fan with a Phobya 180mm fan which I was very pleased with initially, but after a couple of weeks it started to make an intermittent ticking noise. I replaced it for a new one and now that one is doing the same thing.

I don't have the original fan still, so I'm looking for something other than a Phobya fan that will fit in the case and be as quiet as is reasonably possible.

Thanks!


----------



## trulsrohk

Stock one on lower setting not good enough?

Can also fan control it down to about 400 rpm, or you can also install a 140mm in there and have many more fan options


----------



## faMine

I read somewhere in here (but I can't find the post) that if the FP55 is used, the original bay covers can still cover up the mount. Is this true?










Found the post!


----------



## Dragonheart

Yep. I'm using that FP55 now. Originally had 2 SSD and 1 HDD; but I've moved my HDD out of the case entirely. And put a 3.5 fan controller in =).

Also an update to my USB front port issue. The new part arrived today from Silverstone. Tested and working great. The entire ordeal dealing with Silverstone directly (albeit after I thumbs downed them here...







) was around 3 weeks. Fairly decent honestly. Though I've heard NOTHING from the actual store I bought it from... Lol... I won't be buying from them anymore.







. I'll stick to PC Case Gear even if I have to spend more on shipping for cases







.


----------



## Eyedea

Getting mine sometime next week, was hoping it would come today but still hasnt been shipped







also ordered with it a 180 rad and a 120 rad









Will be getting my V Gene today though


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Getting mine sometime next week, was hoping it would come today but still hasnt been shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also ordered with it a 180 rad and a 120 rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be getting my V Gene today though


got me a 2500k and Gene-Z for $200 for my baby


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> got me a 2500k and Gene-Z for $200 for my baby


$200 thats a steal!!

My mobo didnt turn up, couriers said the shop sent it without my details on, which i find hard to believe


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funksoul*
> 
> Hey guys,
> Has anyone got a recommendation for a good, quiet 180mm fan for the front of this case?
> I originally replaced the stock fan with a Phobya 180mm fan which I was very pleased with initially, but after a couple of weeks it started to make an intermittent ticking noise. I replaced it for a new one and now that one is doing the same thing.
> I don't have the original fan still, so I'm looking for something other than a Phobya fan that will fit in the case and be as quiet as is reasonably possible.
> Thanks!


there are no "quiet" 180mm fans per se. anything beyond 700rpm on a 180mm fan becomes loud regardless of what brand / kind you get.

with that said, you can wait for the AP182 to get released by silverstone and just put that on a mobo header and have the system control the speed of the fan depending on thermal need.

if you need the fan "now" you can order the FM181 fan from silverstone. that is a ball bearing fan so it might be quieter then the ap181 with sleeve bearing. again, just put it on the mobo header and control the speed via software.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there are no "quiet" 180mm fans per se. anything beyond 700rpm on a 180mm fan becomes loud regardless of what brand / kind you get.
> with that said, you can wait for the AP182 to get released by silverstone and just put that on a mobo header and have the system control the speed of the fan depending on thermal need.
> if you need the fan "now" you can order the FM181 fan from silverstone. that is a ball bearing fan so it might be quieter then the ap181 with sleeve bearing. again, just put it on the mobo header and control the speed via software.


What are specs on the ap182? Goodle only found an asian page with supposedly one on sale that was white..... I wanted to push/pull the ap181 on a 180mm radiator but there isnt enough room without cutting the mobo tray which I dont want to do right now. I hope the 182 is thinner. Someone was telling me phobias clear but waiting for confirmation.


----------



## psyclum

ap182 are not on sale atm. it's only been shown inside the FT04 and the specs are similar to the AP181 except it's a faster fan (up to 2000 rpm as opposed to the 1300rpm of ap181? ) it will likely be a much louder fan at full blast, but it offers the option of much higher CFM/static pressure on the same 180mm frame. the static pressure increase is a result of the increased RPM not really a result of the fan design and it comes at a cost of much higher decibel levels. however, it would be the ultimate cooling solution to have that much CFM going through the case.

once again. the ap182 will likely be a noise beast (approaching a delta fan) but offer airflow as high as a delta but not quite as loud as a delta.


----------



## pochiko

I asked Silverstone for AP182's spec and Tony Ou gave me this info.









500rpm - 60CFM, 0.7mmH2O, 17dBA
700rpm - 80CFM, 1.1mmH2O, 18dBA
1200rpm - 130CFM, 2.45mmH2O, 34dBA
2000rpm - 170CFM, *6.1mmH2O*, 42dBA


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pochiko*
> 
> I asked Silverstone for AP182's spec and Tony Ou gave me this info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500rpm - 60CFM, 0.7mmH2O, 17dBA
> 700rpm - 80CFM, 1.1mmH2O, 18dBA
> 1200rpm - 130CFM, 2.45mmH2O, 34dBA
> 2000rpm - 170CFM, *6.1mmH2O*, 42dBA


Looks interesting.. Though i find 750rpm on my AP 181 to be more than enough most of the time..


----------



## Eyedea

Just wondering this. Would it be possible to do push pull on a 180 radiator? Obviously will depend on GPU length. Only asking as i stupidly ordered a AP181 thinking that the case didnt come with said fan


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ap182 are not on sale atm. it's only been shown inside the FT04 and the specs are similar to the AP181 except it's a faster fan (up to 2000 rpm as opposed to the 1300rpm of ap181? ) it will likely be a much louder fan at full blast, but it offers the option of much higher CFM/static pressure on the same 180mm frame. the static pressure increase is a result of the increased RPM not really a result of the fan design and it comes at a cost of much higher decibel levels. however, it would be the ultimate cooling solution to have that much CFM going through the case.
> once again. the ap182 will likely be a noise beast (approaching a delta fan) but offer airflow as high as a delta but not quite as loud as a delta.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pochiko*
> 
> I asked Silverstone for AP182's spec and Tony Ou gave me this info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500rpm - 60CFM, 0.7mmH2O, 17dBA
> 700rpm - 80CFM, 1.1mmH2O, 18dBA
> 1200rpm - 130CFM, 2.45mmH2O, 34dBA
> 2000rpm - 170CFM, *6.1mmH2O*, 42dBA


Thanks guys and +rep to both since i didnt even know this fan was coming out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Just wondering this. Would it be possible to do push pull on a 180 radiator? Obviously will depend on GPU length. Only asking as i stupidly ordered a AP181 thinking that the case didnt come with said fan


I measured mine a while ago since I have a 180mm radiator and the fan wont fit without modding. The problem is the motherboard tray needs to be cut so that the second fan will clear. A portion of the cable management area needs to be removed. I might end up doing this sooner or later to fit a second one, I just need to figure out the cleanest area to cut for visual appeal.


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I measured mine a while ago since I have a 180mm radiator and the fan wont fit without modding. The problem is the motherboard tray needs to be cut so that the second fan will clear. A portion of the cable management area needs to be removed. I might end up doing this sooner or later to fit a second one, I just need to figure out the cleanest area to cut for visual appeal.


Cheers for that. I'll look into it when my case comes.


----------



## johnnyli

Hi everyone~
Did 2 things during the weekend:
1. installed 2 BitFenix (white) LED strips, 12cm & 30cm
2. Mod my crashed RC helicopter's landing skid to be a support for graphic card....


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnnyli*
> 
> Hi everyone~
> Did 2 things during the weekend:
> 1. installed 2 BitFenix (white) LED strips, 12cm & 30cm
> 2. Mod my crashed RC helicopter's landing skid to be a support for graphic card....


Very nice. But uh; can you take a picture from the front with the side panel on? I'm curious to see how much light shines through the front from those strips; if it's nice and subtle but easily visible; I might consider it myself =).


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Very nice. But uh; can you take a picture from the front with the side panel on? I'm curious to see how much light shines through the front from those strips; if it's nice and subtle but easily visible; I might consider it myself =).


no problem! (sorry for the pics quality..)
with 12cm strip turn on:




with both 12cm and 30cm turn on:




PS: I put the 12cm one above front I/O panel:


----------



## Dragonheart

Nice. Hmm. Might try it. Thanks for the pics! Very nice build! =) And nice little GPU holder =D


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

I'm usually full of crap when it comes to saying I'll do something like this, but I finally have the money in order to build my first computer (for me, that is). I fully intend to buy today as I'll save a lot of money. Here is what I'm looking at, and if a part's not there, I don't need it now:



I just need to know if the Phanteks cooler will fit. I've watched this thread for awhile now and it's been asked before, but no answer was given. I've never seen a build with it and I would love to be the first one to do it! I've been drooling over this case for months now. I plan on adding a side-window and possibly painting the interior white.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi!
I've just got my FM181. Want to change the AP 181. What do you think? Would it be better? (cooling and noise)


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r00t_b33r1270*
> 
> I'm usually full of crap when it comes to saying I'll do something like this, but I finally have the money in order to build my first computer (for me, that is). I fully intend to buy today as I'll save a lot of money. Here is what I'm looking at, and if a part's not there, I don't need it now:
> 
> I just need to know if the Phanteks cooler will fit. I've watched this thread for awhile now and it's been asked before, but no answer was given. I've never seen a build with it and I would love to be the first one to do it! I've been drooling over this case for months now. I plan on adding a side-window and possibly painting the interior white.


Unfortunately that Phanteks won't fit. I wanted to get that same cooler but Silverstone recommends coolers 165mm tall or shorter. The Phanteks is 160mm without fans, and 171mm with fans. It will be too tall unfortunately.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> Unfortunately that Phanteks won't fit. I wanted to get that same cooler but Silverstone recommends coolers 165mm tall or shorter. The Phanteks is 160mm without fans, and 171mm with fans. It will be too tall unfortunately.


Hmmmmm... Since I'm getting the super low-profile RAM, I could lower the fans very easily. It would be tight, but I'm OK with tight. Do you think that would work? I'm willing to take a leap of faith, I really want this cooler.



This makes me think it would work. It appears the fans can go quite a bit lower.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r00t_b33r1270*
> 
> Hmmmmm... Since I'm getting the super low-profile RAM, I could lower the fans very easily. It would be tight, but I'm OK with tight. Do you think that would work? I'm willing to take a leap of faith, I really want this cooler.
> 
> This makes me think it would work. It appears the fans can go quite a bit lower.


you could try. I really wanted it too. my roomie has it in white and it's awesome.. I went with a D14 since I knew it would work for sure. If it works, please provide pictures on it. I know a lot of people are interested in this cooler.


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faMine*
> 
> you could try. I really wanted it too. my roomie has it in white and it's awesome.. I went with a D14 since I knew it would work for sure. If it works, please provide pictures on it. I know a lot of people are interested in this cooler.


I'll be the guinea pig, I'm going for it! Expect pics by the end of the week and possibly mods soon thereafter. All ready to pull the trigger now...


----------



## faMine

Awesome! I'm excited to see your results.


----------



## bursecarl

http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/9571-ergo
Joined today and want to join this very nice owners club.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bursecarl*
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/9571-ergo
> Joined today and want to join this very nice owners club.


VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Gogaijin

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103176&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-CPU%20Cooling-_-Cooler%20Master-_-35103176&AID=10440897&PID=3938566&SID=

This looks beefy. Does anyone have any idea if it could quite possibly fit in a tj08-e? Thanks

Physical Spec

Fan Dimensions
120 x 120 x 25 mm (4.7" x 4.7" x 1")

Heatsink Dimensions
134 x 74 x 158 mm (5.3" x 2.9" x 6.2")

Weight
826g HeatSink + 152g Fan


----------



## Onions

yep should fit but it looks overpriced


----------



## yashau

So I have the following parts already

TJ08-E
i7 3820
Rampage IV Gene
Samsung DDR3 4x4GB (the low profile 1.35v ones)
*4 x 3.5" drives*
1 x 2.5" drive
PSU
MSI GTX 670 PE
Xonar STX

Taking into account all of that stuff, can anyone suggest me a good cooler that will fit taking note of the 3.5" drives? I was thinking of the HR-02 Macho but after sizing up a HDD inside the case, I'm not sure if it would fit. Price is no issue and erm I'd like air cooling instead of custom water or a closed loop like an H80. An H80 is still an option but I'd rather like something else as having the H80 as an exhaust would not be a good idea as I have a high ambient.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> So I have the following parts already
> TJ08-E
> i7 3820
> Rampage IV Gene
> Samsung DDR3 4x4GB (the low profile 1.35v ones)
> *4 x 3.5" drives*
> 1 x 2.5" drive
> PSU
> MSI GTX 670 PE
> Xonar STX
> Taking into account all of that stuff, can anyone suggest me a good cooler that will fit taking note of the 3.5" drives? I was thinking of the HR-02 Macho but after sizing up a HDD inside the case, I'm not sure if it would fit. Price is no issue and erm I'd like air cooling instead of custom water or a closed loop like an H80. An H80 is still an option but I'd rather like something else as having the H80 as an exhaust would not be a good idea as I have a high ambient.
> Thanks for any help!


Having the H80 as exhaust would be fine honestly.. The amount of air the front AP 181 moves is pretty decent. And you're not going to find too many heatsinks with the cooling capacity at the size you want to make sure they don't interfere with the HDD's.

Edit; The Thermalright Archon could be a choice? Fairly slim decent; but solid cooling capacity.


----------



## yashau

Archon is 171mm in height. 165mm seems to be the maximum height the case supports.









What about the TPC 812?


----------



## faMine

What about the Prolimatech Megahlem?


----------



## funksoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trulsrohk*
> 
> Stock one on lower setting not good enough?
> Can also fan control it down to about 400 rpm, or you can also install a 140mm in there and have many more fan options


Hi,

I bought a new stock fan (as I no longer had the original one) and fitted it back in and it's fine in terms of noise on the lower setting - in fact, it makes me wonder why I even bothered with the Phobya fans in the first place! It's also knocked a few degrees off my temps.

One thing though - I can't figure out how the switch fits back in! For now I've got the fan permanently on the lower setting with the switch/cable tucked away inside the case, but I would like to fit it back where it originally was, but I can't see how. There's a cut out where the switch goes, but nowhere to route the cable. As it's been a couple of months since I removed the original fan, I can't remember how to put it back, lol.

Does anyone have a pic they can show me of how it goes in please?

Thanks!


----------



## Holy_COW

Ok 1st photo with all the parts in, almost complete:



*In the pic:*
Case: TJ08e
Mobo: Asus Gene V
CPU: 3770K
HSF: Corsair A70 (pulled from dust bin, will WC later on)
HDD: 2x WD Scorpio black 750GB (1 died... need to replace it)
SSD: 1x Crucial m4 256GB
Video: 1x Asus GTX670 DCU2 TOP
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3 1600 GSkill
PSU: Seasonic X-560 (working great, fan wont spin in windows/internet only when there is enough load like a game)

Ignore the SATA cables, need to buy longer ones to properly route them...

*Noise:*
I added some sound proof foam, (purchased a set from Silverstone, enough for both panels and still have some to place on bottom and top)
The front fan is not that noisy at "low" on high it is noticeable but wont break my ears.
Asus GTX makes no noise at all, perfect!
The main issue is the HSF, Corsair fans were extremely loud so I reused a couple of AP15 but are running at 100% since the mobo wont control them (control only for PWM) so I will have to find the time to put some resistors on the AP15 to make them quieter, right now they are the only noticeable noise source that I have.

*Other stuff*
Soon I'll be adding a Samsung 830 SSD to combine with the m4 for OS and Games.
Need to buy the replacement HDD, so I can try the Intel RST backup/out of sync mirror thing for the Data drive, if works as expected that's a great new addition. (at least I never saw it on previous mobos/drivers) if not, then will go with normal mirror (Raid1)

PSU may be small I know, but I already had it at home so I reused it.
Later on, when I upgrade to SLI I will have to replace it with a Seasonic Platinum


----------



## Skoobs

i have a couple questions...

with the magicool 180 in the front, can you use the bottom 3.5 bay?

with the phobya 200 in the front, can you use the bay?


----------



## fakeblood

it certainly can...










not sure about the phobya though


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> i have a couple questions...
> with the phobya 200 in the front, can you use the bay?




Phobya can


----------



## Skoobs

awesome! thats what i have currently installed. i want to get a couple SSD to replace my current 120, and i wanted to get something like this:

http://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=340&area=en

sad that it is plastic.


----------



## thetechguy21




----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catcherintherye*
> 
> 
> Phobya can


would u mind sharing what that drive bay device is, and also which rear radiator that is? i got the ex120 in the back and i had to mount it upside down because it was hitting the graphics card.

i am also considering throwing a 140 radiator on the top where the PSU draws air in... anyone have any thoughts? i would get one with top ports and maybe use a 90 degree connector to have the water go between the psu and the drive bays.


----------



## fakeblood

drive bay could be http://www.quietpc.com/products/caseaccessories/kazeq but painted black?

rear rad looks like the XT120 to me, same as mine. however the backplate on my gfx card got in the way with ports on top. Was fine without backplate however.


----------



## catcherintherye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> would u mind sharing what that drive bay device is, and also which rear radiator that is?


Guy's worklog is here

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=5


----------



## link-16

Hi, Here is my almost finish build



I decided to paint the inside of the case white


Here is the rest of the pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630669085380


----------



## Cookyjar79

Hello all,

My recent build...











.


----------



## XSCounter

Badass! ) Great build!


----------



## johnnyli

added Enermax TRIO 120 fan...







and changed the 3.5 to 5.25 adaptor, now HD cooler...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookyjar79*
> 
> Hello all,
> My recent build...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice setup, what cpu/overclock are you running with temps on that cpu block? I basically have the same loop but on a modded antec 920 and really think the cpu block and hose diameter is holding things back a few degrees. My temps are far from bad but when I game and ambient goes over 80F my peak cpu temp rises to 62c @ 2700k 4.8ghz 1.38v


----------



## Cookyjar79

Hello 66racer,

I went for the 2500K (over the 3570K), 1.35 Vcore @ 4.6Ghz and 24/7 stable - temps tend to 25-30C at idle (using RealTempGT) and 55-60C at load (Prime95 - large FFTs).

Your quoted gaming temps are normal, based on the 1.38 Vcore and 80+F ambient conditions (that I rarely enjoy over in the UK). Guess it pays to be objective about what you hope to achieve by potentially altering that loop for the sake of a few degrees? In my opinion you are operating that CPU at it's optimum frequency:voltage ratio, whilst maintaining a cool 'n consistent 35+C sub the TJ max.


----------



## Caldito

I am thinking to do this configuration for a new system that i am putting together

Case : SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E (of Course)
Case Exaust Fan: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm
Power Supply: CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750
Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Gene
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz
CPU Fan: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm
Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) Low Profile
System SSD: Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB
Storage HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM
Video Card: EVGA 02G-P4-2678-KR GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB
Optical: LG Black 14X Blu-ray Burner WH14NS40
WiFi+Bluetooth: Gigabyte Bluetooth 4.0/Wi-Fi Expansion Card GC-WB300D

Any recommendation or comment would be appreciated.

What do your think?


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldito*
> 
> I am thinking to do this configuration for a new system that i am putting together
> Case : SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E (of Course)
> Case Exaust Fan: Noctua NF-P12-1300 120mm
> Power Supply: CORSAIR Professional Series Gold AX750
> Motherboard: ASUS Maximus V Gene
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz
> CPU Fan: Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm
> Memory: CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) Low Profile
> System SSD: Crucial M4 CT256M4SSD2 2.5" 256GB
> Storage HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 3TB 7200 RPM
> Video Card: EVGA 02G-P4-2678-KR GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB
> Optical: LG Black 14X Blu-ray Burner WH14NS40
> WiFi+Bluetooth: Gigabyte Bluetooth 4.0/Wi-Fi Expansion Card GC-WB300D
> Any recommendation or comment would be appreciated.
> What do your think?


nice setup! planning to watercool?


----------



## Caldito

I was not planning to do watercooling. I think to use the Noctua NH-D14 to cool the CPU, I read that some decent OC can be acheived with that cooler. Maybe somebody here can let me know if that is right.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caldito*
> 
> I was not planning to do watercooling. I think to use the Noctua NH-D14 to cool the CPU, I read that some decent OC can be acheived with that cooler. Maybe somebody here can let me know if that is right.


This is true. I just came from water in a full tower and I can say a D14 can pull off some very impressive clocks. 5 Ghz on a 2500k can be achieved quite nicely. Your 3570k would do decently under the D14 even though they tend to run hot.


----------



## MORE SPEED

You'll have to be careful with the fan clips on the NH-D14. I used some heat shrink on it, but electrical tape would do the same thing, otherwise it'll come in contact with the back of the graphics card. Don't worry about it if you are getting a backplate for the 670 though.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MORE SPEED*
> 
> You'll have to be careful with the fan clips on the NH-D14. I used some heat shrink on it, but electrical tape would do the same thing, otherwise it'll come in contact with the back of the graphics card. Don't worry about it if you are getting a backplate for the 670 though.


This is true. Heatshrink might be the best looking solution and it's quite easy to do.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link-16*
> 
> Hi, Here is my almost finish build
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of the case white
> 
> Here is the rest of the pictures:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630669085380


Interesting....and I like how you painted the inside white. Very cool.

Also, a mini-ITX board allows for a lot of space I see.


----------



## Caldito

Thanks, I saw in previous posts the heatshrink solution and that is what i am going to do.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookyjar79*
> 
> Hello 66racer,
> I went for the 2500K (over the 3570K), 1.35 Vcore @ 4.6Ghz and 24/7 stable - temps tend to 25-30C at idle (using RealTempGT) and 55-60C at load (Prime95 - large FFTs).
> Your quoted gaming temps are normal, based on the 1.38 Vcore and 80+F ambient conditions (that I rarely enjoy over in the UK). Guess it pays to be objective about what you hope to achieve by potentially altering that loop for the sake of a few degrees? In my opinion you are operating that CPU at it's optimum frequency:voltage ratio, whilst maintaining a cool 'n consistent 35+C sub the TJ max.


Thanks for sharing temps, +rep

Famine
Lol the avatar scares me


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks for sharing temps, +rep
> 
> Famine
> Lol the avatar scares me


I'm glad ;D

My temps right now on my D14 in my case:

4.8 Ghz @ 1.50v on a 2500k:

~70 C


----------



## Mitch311

Was looking at watercooling when I upgrade my parts in the next couple of months. I want a clean simple loop and was hoping to just use a single 180/200mm rad in the front of the case. Is this ok?

From what I have read, the concensus seems to be that you should have at least a 120 rad for each component in the loop. My simple mind reads this as a surface area requirement. A 120x2 (240) radiator has a surface area of 28,800mm^2 and a 180 radiator has 32,400mm^2. To me that says the 180 radiator will provide better cooling than a 240 radiator and the 200 rad will be even better. Am I wrong?

I am currently saving my pennies for a GTX670, i5 3570K, XSPC Raystorm and Razor GTX670 and want a silent build so no OC at the moment.


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Was looking at watercooling when I upgrade my parts in the next couple of months. I want a clean simple loop and was hoping to just use a single 180/200mm rad in the front of the case. Is this ok?
> From what I have read, the concensus seems to be that you should have at least a 120 rad for each component in the loop. My simple mind reads this as a surface area requirement. A 120x2 (240) radiator has a surface area of 28,800mm^2 and a 180 radiator has 32,400mm^2. To me that says the 180 radiator will provide better cooling than a 240 radiator and the 200 rad will be even better. Am I wrong?
> I am currently saving my pennies for a GTX670, i5 3570K, XSPC Raystorm and Razor GTX670 and want a silent build so no OC at the moment.


Also have to look at what fans you're using, and the fin density of the radiators.


----------



## trulsrohk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Was looking at watercooling when I upgrade my parts in the next couple of months. I want a clean simple loop and was hoping to just use a single 180/200mm rad in the front of the case. Is this ok?
> From what I have read, the concensus seems to be that you should have at least a 120 rad for each component in the loop. My simple mind reads this as a surface area requirement. A 120x2 (240) radiator has a surface area of 28,800mm^2 and a 180 radiator has 32,400mm^2. To me that says the 180 radiator will provide better cooling than a 240 radiator and the 200 rad will be even better. Am I wrong?
> I am currently saving my pennies for a GTX670, i5 3570K, XSPC Raystorm and Razor GTX670 and want a silent build so no OC at the moment.


if no OC then you should be fine. Really shouldn't be that hard to add in a rear 120 rad without making things too messy though.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitch311*
> 
> Was looking at watercooling when I upgrade my parts in the next couple of months. I want a clean simple loop and was hoping to just use a single 180/200mm rad in the front of the case. Is this ok?
> From what I have read, the concensus seems to be that you should have at least a 120 rad for each component in the loop. My simple mind reads this as a surface area requirement. A 120x2 (240) radiator has a surface area of 28,800mm^2 and a 180 radiator has 32,400mm^2. To me that says the 180 radiator will provide better cooling than a 240 radiator and the 200 rad will be even better. Am I wrong?
> I am currently saving my pennies for a GTX670, i5 3570K, XSPC Raystorm and Razor GTX670 and want a silent build so no OC at the moment.


Im running a 180 and 120mm for cpu only, Im sure the 180 would be fine but my concern is the fan used, I would try the stock fan but with the possibility of changing the fan in case its not enough. You can not push/pull 2 stock fans since the second one will hit the motherboard tray. If you dont want to cut away a portion of the tray, someone told me 2 phobia fans will clear without mods but I cant confirm it to be 100% true.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Soo theoretically. could you fit a 240 rad along the bottom of this case???? with the HDD cage in?
I was thinking of this kit http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_45&products_id=20462

Edit: I would need larger case feet/couple of bricks to lift it off the ground, to pull air in from beneath


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Soo theoretically. could you fit a 240 rad along the bottom of this case???? with the HDD cage in?
> I was thinking of this kit http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_45&products_id=20462
> Edit: I would need larger case feet/couple of bricks to lift it off the ground, to pull air in from beneath


Wouldn't that alter the structural integrity of the case? By cutting out a good deal of its bottom plate? I guess you COULD do it.. But with the HDD cage in? Sounds a bit ambitious. Hmm. Could be an interesting project; and hey; at least the case only costs 99 bucks haha.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Wouldn't that alter the structural integrity of the case? By cutting out a good deal of its bottom plate? I guess you COULD do it.. But with the HDD cage in? Sounds a bit ambitious. Hmm. Could be an interesting project; and hey; at least the case only costs 99 bucks haha.


the structural integrity of the case would alter, but not by much. the bottom plate is not a load bearing structure and is only there to provide torsional strength. as long as all 4 corners are still linked, it can still form a monocoque chassis for the overall strength.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Wouldn't that alter the structural integrity of the case? By cutting out a good deal of its bottom plate? I guess you COULD do it.. But with the HDD cage in? Sounds a bit ambitious. Hmm. Could be an interesting project; and hey; at least the case only costs 99 bucks haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the structural integrity of the case would alter, but not by much. the bottom plate is not a load bearing structure and is only there to provide torsional strength. as long as all 4 corners are still linked, it can still form a monocoque chassis for the overall strength.


it would change without the radiator in place but I bet the radiator would technically make it stronger once bolted in place. I have seen someone in here with an H100 in this case mounted vertically behind the 180mm fan but the HDD cage was not in place.


----------



## Blindsay

So i just finished looking through all 241 pages, i cant decide between this and the sister case the PS07B. I like the idea of being able to use a 240 because i already own a GTX240 which unless im mistaken is a pretty damn good 240. But i like the front of the TJ08-E better. Decisions decisions


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So i just finished looking through all 241 pages, i cant decide between this and the sister case the PS07B. I like the idea of being able to use a 240 because i already own a GTX240 which unless im mistaken is a pretty damn good 240. But i like the front of the TJ08-E better. Decisions decisions


The airflow for the TJ08-E is superior; and according to a silentpc review so is the noise level. Despite the door on the front. But I haven't heard the PS07B in person so I cannot comment personally. And the front finish on the TJ08-E is nicer; yes. The ability to use a 240 is nice though... I saw the PS07B come out after I bought the TJ08-E and hit myself. But after further examination; I decided I made the better choice anyway; and quite love my TJ08-E =).


----------



## netdevil

My loop completed after 6 months of ups and downs, save for sleeving the 24pin(alittle lazy right now







) and the window to be cut once I have decided its finalized. It was not smooth sailing for sure having gone through 1 mcp355,2 mcp35X and a whole list of problems. Watercooling in a small case sure is a challenge not sure I can do this again( bleeding fingers and having to take apart everything to reach something







. ) Some pics of my rig nothing perfect but I love it


----------



## alveko

*netdevil*
looks nice! could you please list your configuration here? what is the pump and res?
does the sandwich under the pump help?
if possible, could you please record a video with the noise level from the pump and rad coolers?


----------



## netdevil

@alveko

I presume you are talking about the watercooling loop. I am pretty sure alot others here have almost the same set up after all I have learnt a bundle from here so credit goes to this thread









Radiator: Magicool 180mm rad + Xspc EX120
Reservoir: Bitspower Water Tank Z Multi 40mm
Coolant: Mayhem Dye Pastel Blueberry
Pump: Swiftech Mcp35X
Fittings: Bitspower Silver Shiny compression 3/8.5/8, 90 degree and 40 degree, 25mm Extender,40mm Extender. Stop fitting, Koolance VL3N Quick disconnect

The sandwich is just a sponge I got from one of the packaging of my wc stuff(can't remember which) and the denser foam is what I chanced upon in the supermarket. It is kind of an adhoc replacement for the 'shoggy' sandwich or the phobya pump decoupling kit you can get.

The pump is pretty quiet at maximum speed but I use speedfan to vary it according to a curve I customised so anything below 50 degrees, the pump runs at 2000rpm and that is virtually silent with my ears next to the case. Here is the link. Thanks to Martin who has now retired.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?268061-Controlling-a-Swiftech-MCP-35X-with-Speedfan&s=9289207c9bc525915a7de728fc331bad

Due to the fact that I don't really gun for performance, I have my stock ap181 at 800 rpm and GT AP15 at 1450 rpm under the Lamptron FC6 and I can't hear anything from where I sit as well. When I am gaming, I can always ramp up the fans. I would try to make a video when I have some time)


----------



## aardtyllyf

Guys,

Does your cases get warm to touch on a right side when the components are under gaming load?
Its my first matx case, before i had only fullatx and they were ultra cool. )


----------



## Eyedea

Got mine all done today









Things to do:

1. Window cut
2. Cut ALL cables to suit, and sleeve them.

Heres a pic though:


----------



## fakeblood

^ looks good!


----------



## Borarah

Long time lurker here. I have a TJ08-E myself. I'm looking at going external with my WC setup.
Internal will be:
d5 pump
aquacomp aquatube
heatkiller LE 3.0
6850 HD (for now)
and......

MO-RA3 Pro White 120x9


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Got mine all done today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things to do:
> 1. Window cut
> 2. Cut ALL cables to suit, and sleeve them.
> Heres a pic though:


Im planning to WC my setup~ may I ask what Reservoir r u using? I like the size of it...


----------



## fakeblood

its a bitspower z-tank


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> its a bitspower z-tank


Correct









60mm diameter, 40mm height........nice and compact


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aardtyllyf*
> 
> Guys,
> Does your cases get warm to touch on a right side when the components are under gaming load?
> Its my first matx case, before i had only fullatx and they were ultra cool. )


sounds like you have an internal exhaust GPU. it can get warm if your spinning the AP181 abit too slow. you shouldn't run into this problem if you are running the AP181 on high. under gaming loads, you have to deal with some fan noise


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Long time lurker here. I have a TJ08-E myself. I'm looking at going external with my WC setup.
> Internal will be:
> d5 pump
> aquacomp aquatube
> heatkiller LE 3.0
> 6850 HD (for now)
> and......
> MO-RA3 Pro White 120x9


as a side note: the phobya 1080 comes with an adapter to use 4x180mm instead of 9x120mm fans


----------



## Borarah

Yeah... not a fan of Phobya gear tbh.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Yeah... not a fan of Phobya gear tbh.


all good. just saying if you decide to go external. wiring up 4 fans is easier/cleaner then wiring up 9 fans







you might consider contacting phobya to see if they sell the 180mm fan adapter separately.

OR, you can get a pair of those big rads and try running it fanless







there should be enough surface area to dissipate the heat w/o any fans.


----------



## Borarah

Yeah not sure what to do with it quite yet. I'm thinking passive at the moment as it's cold, I can use it as a heater. In summer I'll slap on 9 Noiseblocker PL-2s and im set.


----------



## willieboy90

I'm looking for a good rear exhaust fan and came across the Noctua Noctua NF-P14 FLX, a 140 mm fan with a 120 mm mounting. Does anyone know if this fan will fit?

If not, what rear exhaust fan do you guys recommend?


----------



## Eyedea

Not sure it will fit without exact dimensions. My rear fan, there is just under 10mm between fan edge and edge of case.

I have a 9s San Ace as rear exhaust, there equivalent of a AP15.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Yeah... not a fan of Phobya gear tbh.


I like your avatar







:thumb:


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Yeah not sure what to do with it quite yet. I'm thinking passive at the moment as it's cold, I can use it as a heater. In summer I'll slap on 9 Noiseblocker PL-2s and im set.


not sure if noiseblockers put out enough static pressure for rads. but then again, you wouldn't need much airflow with that much surface area. personally i'd take the $ you'd spend on all those noiseblockers (not exactly cheap







) and invest in another big rad so you can simply run it passive. remember daisy chaining that much rad gives you a HUGE amount of cooling power just from the amount of liquid and surface area involved. water has a relatively high specific heat capacity and the amount of surface area you are dealing with is enough to cool down a small car







if you are willing to spend that much, I would say fanless is your best option. you may need to do some modding and mount those rads on the wall so people don't end up kicking/running into them


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not sure if noiseblockers put out enough static pressure for rads. but then again, you wouldn't need much airflow with that much surface area. personally i'd take the $ you'd spend on all those noiseblockers (not exactly cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and invest in another big rad so you can simply run it passive. remember daisy chaining that much rad gives you a HUGE amount of cooling power just from the amount of liquid and surface area involved. water has a relatively high specific heat capacity and the amount of surface area you are dealing with is enough to cool down a small car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are willing to spend that much, I would say fanless is your best option. you may need to do some modding and mount those rads on the wall so people don't end up kicking/running into them


We'll see what happens. I won't be cooling a lot, at most CPU, 1 GPU and MOBO. Fan pricing I'm not worried about, I can source them for cheap. But we'll have to wait and see. As for mounting, it's just going to be on the stands I will purchase as well, sitting next to the case. Will be protected by grills so no one can kick it or run head first into it


----------



## boozin

Hey guys, I'm thinking of building a new machine using this slick little case. I'm looking for input on my current wishlist. Take a look. I primarily will game with the machine. Thanks!

http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15692294


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking of building a new machine using this slick little case. I'm looking for input on my current wishlist. Take a look. I primarily will game with the machine. Thanks!
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=15692294


3570k is cheaper. Get that. What CPU cooler as well? Looks fine otherwise. Could probably just get the X-560 if you wanted. I doubt you'll be SLI'ing. Which also begs the question if you need a 4GB model.


----------



## boozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> 3570k is cheaper. Get that. What CPU cooler as well? Looks fine otherwise. Could probably just get the X-560 if you wanted. I doubt you'll be SLI'ing. Which also begs the question if you need a 4GB model.


Thanks for the input. I thought I had the 3570k on there instead. Fixed! As far as cooling I will be on air with an Ultra 120 Extreme, which has been lapped. The GPU just seems like a good one since I will not be doing SLI any time soon, too much of a pain in the ass. is 650w enough for the power supply? How about for SLI later on?


----------



## Dragonheart

That PSU is plenty for 2 670s with an Ivy proc. Yes. =)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I thought I had the 3570k on there instead. Fixed! As far as cooling I will be on air with an Ultra 120 Extreme, which has been lapped. The GPU just seems like a good one since I will not be doing SLI any time soon, too much of a pain in the ass. is 650w enough for the power supply? How about for SLI later on?


a HIGH quality one should be fine but which gpu are you gonna run? Last time I checked my system (2012 nerd box) games bf3 ultra at 350watts at the wall using a kill o watt meter to test.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> a HIGH quality one should be fine but which gpu are you gonna run? Last time I checked my system (2012 nerd box) games bf3 ultra at 350watts at the wall using a kill o watt meter to test.


quality wise, it doesn't get any higher then seasonic X for consumer PSU's







you might be able to get some server grade hot swap PSU that are better, but that'll cost you a few more bills then you are willing to pay


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> quality wise, it doesn't get any higher then seasonic X for consumer PSU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might be able to get some server grade hot swap PSU that are better, but that'll cost you a few more bills then you are willing to pay


I would agree with you along with other great brands. I just wouldnt sli on a cheapo PSU was the focus


----------



## OverClocker55

sooo jelllyy i dont like my lian li that much


----------



## boozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> a HIGH quality one should be fine but which gpu are you gonna run? Last time I checked my system (2012 nerd box) games bf3 ultra at 350watts at the wall using a kill o watt meter to test.


Thanks for the input. I've revised my plan and am going to run a MSI N680GTX Lightning GeForce GTX 680. It seems to be the king of 680's right now. Hopefully that PSU will jive with it.


----------



## psyclum

most people never use more then 50% of their rated PSU power even when gaming. a quality PSU like the seasonicX can supply their rated power continuously at a very tight voltage regulation. a bad/cheap PSU might not even deliver 1/3 of their rated power and doing so poorly at that.

the key to remember when selecting PSU is quality before quantity. a quality unit can deliver more / cleaner power then the cheap unit at twice the rated power. so what you NEED to remember is just how much power you are actually using. so lets do some simple math.

a 3770K processor has a TDP of 77 watts.
a 680 GTX has a TDP of 195 watts
the rest of your system will use MAYBE 100 watts if you are going pretty heavy with fans/HDD/RAM etc...

simple math = 77 + 195 + 100 = 372 watts

just for ****s and giggles, lets go SLi on that and throw in another 680GTX

77 + 195 + 195 + 100 = 567 watts

remember when i said a quality PSU (like the seasonicX) CAN deliver their rated 650W power and doing so with very tight voltage regulation too?









THAT leaves you with around 80 watts of safety net. the safety net is alot more actually, since only synthetic loads (prime95, 3dmarks, furmark, etc...) can even come close to using the TDP of the components you use. and that's not counting the fact that most of the time your fans/HDD/etc are NOT using full power anyway.

people really should start learning math when it comes to selecting PSU's







remember quality before quantity.


----------



## boozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> most people never use more then 50% of their rated PSU power even when gaming. a quality PSU like the seasonicX can supply their rated power continuously at a very tight voltage regulation. a bad/cheap PSU might not even deliver 1/3 of their rated power and doing so poorly at that.
> the key to remember when selecting PSU is quality before quantity. a quality unit can deliver more / cleaner power then the cheap unit at twice the rated power. so what you NEED to remember is just how much power you are actually using. so lets do some simple math.
> a 3770K processor has a TDP of 77 watts.
> a 680 GTX has a TDP of 195 watts
> the rest of your system will use MAYBE 100 watts if you are going pretty heavy with fans/HDD/RAM etc...
> simple math = 77 + 195 + 100 = 372 watts
> just for ****s and giggles, lets go SLi on that and throw in another 680GTX
> 77 + 195 + 195 + 100 = 567 watts
> remember when i said a quality PSU (like the seasonicX) CAN deliver their rated 650W power and doing so with very tight voltage regulation too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT leaves you with around 80 watts of safety net. the safety net is alot more actually, since only synthetic loads (prime95, 3dmarks, furmark, etc...) can even come close to using the TDP of the components you use. and that's not counting the fact that most of the time your fans/HDD/etc are NOT using full power anyway.
> people really should start learning math when it comes to selecting PSU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember quality before quantity.


Very well put.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> most people never use more then 50% of their rated PSU power even when gaming. a quality PSU like the seasonicX can supply their rated power continuously at a very tight voltage regulation. *a bad/cheap PSU might not even deliver 1/3 of their rated power* and doing so poorly at that.
> the key to remember when selecting PSU is quality before quantity. a quality unit can deliver more / cleaner power then the cheap unit at twice the rated power. so what you NEED to remember is just how much power you are actually using. so lets do some simple math.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> a 3770K processor has a TDP of 77 watts.
> a 680 GTX has a TDP of 195 watts
> the rest of your system will use MAYBE 100 watts if you are going pretty heavy with fans/HDD/RAM etc...
> simple math = 77 + 195 + 100 = 372 watts
> just for ****s and giggles, lets go SLi on that and throw in another 680GTX
> 77 + 195 + 195 + 100 = 567 watts
> remember when i said a quality PSU (like the seasonicX) CAN deliver their rated 650W power and doing so with very tight voltage regulation too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT leaves you with around 80 watts of safety net. the safety net is alot more actually, since only synthetic loads (prime95, 3dmarks, furmark, etc...) can even come close to using the TDP of the components you use. and that's not counting the fact that most of the time your fans/HDD/etc are NOT using full power anyway.
> people really should start learning math when it comes to selecting PSU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remember quality before quantity.


Yeah I have seen some psu reviews that literally cant put out more than 2/3 their advertised rating let alone on a continous amount. To me its all about clean voltage and the right amount of it. When on a budget its about quality over quantity like you mentioned since a good psu can usually even exceed its rating its just the efficiency that suffers/more heat, but neither of us would recommend doing that for normal use either, its just that good psu's really do hit the numbers and then some.

*disclaimer: I got my psu when I had an 8150 and planning on sli my old 570 lol. Plus I got a smokin deal on the ax850







Im also a believer in getting the most you can afford and not needing to upgrade in the future since I change components often. Gaming my meter reports about 350watts at the wall on bf3 which is pretty demanding


----------



## psyclum

yah the corsair AX and the seasonicX are pretty much neck to neck on quality. on a more silent note, (not that either the seasonicX nor the AX are loud to begin with) the kingwin stryker is also a top rated PSU for silent operation. but the price tag definitely reflect on the kingwin for its quality


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yah the corsair AX and the seasonicX are pretty much neck to neck on quality. on a more silent note, (not that either the seasonicX nor the AX are loud to begin with) the kingwin stryker is also a top rated PSU for silent operation. but the price tag definitely reflect on the kingwin for its quality


If not mistaken I think seasonic makes the ax850, I know they make some of the AX line and had another solid company do some of their 1000watt + units. I forgot its been a while since I studied the psu market


----------



## Dragonheart

Seasonic X series = Corsair AX series. They're basically the damn same. They both have hybrid fan control; but the Seasonic has a switch to turn it off; the Corsair's is just built it. Seasonic has a better fan algorithm than Corsairs; I think because Corsair changes theirs? I'm not sure.

Using TDP to calculate power use is solid; but somewhat flawed... As TDP doesn't directly equate to power draw. Especially also consider this; 77W for the Ivy proc INCLUDES the IGP. Take away the IGP; it's around 55w. Same for Sandy. It's around 60W for sandy bridge without the IGP (stock being 95w). Though you also have to compensate for aging. Any good quality PSU will still output its rated wattage for many years; but you may slowly lose efficiency and the ripple might go out a tiny bit more than its original. So I'd say for GTX 670 SLI with ivy; go for 650W. (A quality 650W). For SLI 680's consider 750w.

Also remembering the best efficiency point is 50-60%. Most PSU's are best at 20-80%; though higher end Gold units tend to also maintain their efficiency at full 100% loading as well.

And also the say; 77w TDP on the i7 3770k doesn't include Overclocking which throws everything out. But even then; in any given gaming situation you'll never be fully stressing the CPU (Assuming a gaming build); so realistically just account for around 100W on a mildly OC'd Ivy proc.

Some people calculate use/need of PSU by the MAX parts can draw. But I think that's stupid. Unless you're folding or something like that; or running furmark 20 hours a day; it'll never 'peak' at it's max for any given situation. CPU or GPU. E.G My GTX 580 averages 210-230w power draw as a max in any given gaming scenario. BUT add furmark in; It's well over 300w. Meaning to calculate for SLI would suggest you'd require a minimum of 850w; though 750w would be easily enough. Furmark is unrealistic anyway. Horrible program!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Seasonic X series = Corsair AX series. They're basically the damn same. They both have hybrid fan control; but the Seasonic has a switch to turn it off; the Corsair's is just built it. Seasonic has a better fan algorithm than Corsairs; I think because Corsair changes theirs? I'm not sure.
> Using TDP to calculate power use is solid; but somewhat flawed... As TDP doesn't directly equate to power draw. Especially also consider this; 77W for the Ivy proc INCLUDES the IGP. Take away the IGP; it's around 55w. Same for Sandy. It's around 60W for sandy bridge without the IGP (stock being 95w). Though you also have to compensate for aging. Any good quality PSU will still output its rated wattage for many years; but you may slowly lose efficiency and the ripple might go out a tiny bit more than its original. So I'd say for GTX 670 SLI with ivy; go for 650W. (A quality 650W). For SLI 680's consider 750w.
> Also remembering the best efficiency point is 50-60%. Most PSU's are best at 20-80%; though higher end Gold units tend to also maintain their efficiency at full 100% loading as well.
> And also the say; 77w TDP on the i7 3770k doesn't include Overclocking which throws everything out. But even then; in any given gaming situation you'll never be fully stressing the CPU (Assuming a gaming build); so realistically just account for around 100W on a mildly OC'd Ivy proc.
> Some people calculate use/need of PSU by the MAX parts can draw. But I think that's stupid. Unless you're folding or something like that; or running furmark 20 hours a day; it'll never 'peak' at it's max for any given situation. CPU or GPU. E.G My GTX 580 averages 210-230w power draw as a max in any given gaming scenario. BUT add furmark in; It's well over 300w. Meaning to calculate for SLI would suggest you'd require a minimum of 850w; though 750w would be easily enough. Furmark is unrealistic anyway. Horrible program!


I use TDP for calculation mostly because we OC, but we almost never use IGP







so it kinda balances things out for wattage. it's a good measuring stick. as for OCing. i'm not sure what clock you are running but i don't think you can get that much power draw at the wall even on heavy OC. most people tend to think they use more power then what's actually being pulled out of the wall even on furmark/d3mark/etc... the most power you'd use is during the burn in period when you run all your benches anyway. so if it passes that, you'll never use more then the capability of your PSU.

i know seasonic makes some corsair PSU's. i just didn't know which ones. I guess the AX850 is one of them. so yah, they are neck to neck in quality because they are essentially twins


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> I use TDP for calculation mostly because we OC, but we almost never use IGP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it kinda balances things out for wattage. it's a good measuring stick. as for OCing. i'm not sure what clock you are running but i don't think you can get that much power draw at the wall even on heavy OC. most people tend to think they use more power then what's actually being pulled out of the wall even on furmark/d3mark/etc... the most power you'd use is during the burn in period when you run all your benches anyway. so if it passes that, you'll never use more then the capability of your PSU.
> i know seasonic makes some corsair PSU's. i just didn't know which ones. I guess the AX850 is one of them. so yah, they are neck to neck in quality because they are essentially twins


What do you mean what clock? The 580 is notorious for being a power hog under furmark (not that I'd ever use it). In BF3 with my sig rig; I pull 350w from the wall (300 from the PSU accounting approximately for efficiency). GPU load 99%; I assume CPU load 60-70%? + the rest of the system.

I'd have to be running a 580 under water with insane OC voltages to get anywhere near 300w gaming x.x I don't remember where I read it; but it took like 1.225v on a 580 on an MSI lightning under water (I think) to get 280w average power draw in any given gaming scenario. But ya.


----------



## psyclum

i think we are both saying the same thing but from different points of view. reality is we don't ever pull the combined TDP of the components used even under heavy OC due to usage pattern. is it possible to pull more then TDP? yes. OC + synthetic load. but you also pointed out the fact that nobody uses furmark continuously on a daily basis







the most people ever draw is 350w during game load. and that's considering you are talking about the notorious power hog that is the 580. 6xx or the 79xx chips with 28nm tech runs cooler from an architectural point of view. can you OC it to a point to make it run hot? sure push anything far enough it'll run hot. but the fact is on a stable build, you are not likely to see greater then combined TDP of the components used. TDP is not the most accurate measurement for power draw. but on average it's a good measuring stick to remind people just how little power we actually use. (and how there is almost no reason to buy a 1kw+ PSU due to ATX specification limitations







)


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i think we are both saying the same thing but from different points of view. reality is we don't ever pull the combined TDP of the components used even under heavy OC due to usage pattern. is it possible to pull more then TDP? yes. OC + synthetic load. but you also pointed out the fact that nobody uses furmark continuously on a daily basis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most people ever draw is 350w during game load. and that's considering you are talking about the notorious power hog that is the 580. 6xx or the 79xx chips with 28nm tech runs cooler from an architectural point of view. can you OC it to a point to make it run hot? sure push anything far enough it'll run hot. but the fact is on a stable build, you are not likely to see greater then combined TDP of the components used. TDP is not the most accurate measurement for power draw. but on average it's a good measuring stick to remind people just how little power we actually use. (and how there is almost no reason to buy a 1kw+ PSU due to ATX specification limitations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yes. I think we are







. Let's agree to agree on each others statements. Haha. =D


----------



## Borarah

Looks like I've gone ahead and gotten a MO-RA3 4x180MM instead.
Got a bundle deal over at OCAU inc 4 G-Silent Slim White Fans and the rad stands.

Also got a EK supreme HF Acetal instead of a heatkiller 3.0 which saved me about $60 odd.
Awaiting all parts then I can start stripping down my PC.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Looks like I've gone ahead and gotten a MO-RA3 4x180MM instead.
> Got a bundle deal over at OCAU inc 4 G-Silent Slim White Fans and the rad stands.
> Also got a EK supreme HF Acetal instead of a heatkiller 3.0 which saved me about $60 odd.
> Awaiting all parts then I can start stripping down my PC.


would be interesting to see what kind of temps you get running that rig fanless







4x180mm is a BIG rad and it might have enough surface area to do just that









also as a reminder to get some of those silverstone 180mm fan filters for those fans.


----------



## Borarah

Once I get everything together. I'll try passive then compare the performance with the fans attached. Don't think I'd need fan filters, don't see a point in it. I don't even know how many FPI the RAD has. By eye, it looks like 7.2FPI.


----------



## psyclum

FPI matters less the larger rad you go with. your heat load is constant (less then 400w for anything you can actually fit inside the TJ08-E) so the larger rad you can use, the overall mass and surface area to dissipate that heat also increases. the sheer amount of copper / aluminum / and circulating water all contribute to the heat capacity as well as dissipation. unless you are folding 24/7. the heat capacity of your overall system will do quite abit of "cooling" already. (takes alot of heat simply to heat up the water you have circulating as well as the rest of the mass associated with your cooling system regardless if you are actually dissipating any heat at all) it's like if you hook up your liquid cooling system to a swimming pool. it needs no heat dissipation because it's impossible for your computer to generate enough heat to heat up the pool even 1C regardless how hard you OC your system









anyway. will be looking forward to seeing your results. it's something i'd like to try if i ever decide to go liquid. i'd just bolt a small car radiator on the side of my FT02 and run the whole thing passive


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FPI matters less the larger rad you go with. your heat load is constant (less then 400w for anything you can actually fit inside the TJ08-E) so the larger rad you can use, the overall mass and surface area to dissipate that heat also increases. the sheer amount of copper / aluminum / and circulating water all contribute to the heat capacity as well as dissipation. unless you are folding 24/7. the heat capacity of your overall system will do quite abit of "cooling" already. (takes alot of heat simply to heat up the water you have circulating as well as the rest of the mass associated with your cooling system regardless if you are actually dissipating any heat at all) it's like if you hook up your liquid cooling system to a swimming pool. it needs no heat dissipation because it's impossible for your computer to generate enough heat to heat up the pool even 1C regardless how hard you OC your system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway. will be looking forward to seeing your results. it's something i'd like to try if i ever decide to go liquid.
> 
> 
> *i'd just bolt a small car radiator on the side of my FT02 and run the whole thing passive*


LOL yeah and ebay aluminum auto radiators are CHEAP compared to pc ones, Maybe find a cheap oem one with plastic tanks froma SMALL car, cap off the hose ends and drill/tap new threads into the plastic for the pc hose? Personally I like my radiators inside the case but that isnt a bad idea. Someone on ocn did a water bucket loop too, one of the 5gallon painters ones and had great results because of the sheer amount of water in the loop. I have considered an empty fish tank but didnt like the idea of my pc not being mobile if I ever needed to move it somewhere else.


----------



## Lutfij

^ have fun managing galvanic corrosion and coolants in your loop.


----------



## Borarah

I'll post some results up once I get everything and put it together.
But I just listed my PC up on OCAU as I'm not into overclocking and games so much anymore. If that sells, I might go to Ivy (3570K) with a MVG or Sniper M3. HD4000 is more than enough for what I need. 4x180MM rad for just CPU? HELL YEAH.


----------



## Blindsay

Hi all, just a quick question.

Will this rad

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html?tl=g30c95s1344

and this fan

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14440/fan-930/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Red_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1585

work well in this case?

edit: also, my case will arrive tomorrow


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Hi all, just a quick question.
> Will this rad
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html?tl=g30c95s1344
> and this fan
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14440/fan-930/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Red_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1585
> work well in this case?
> edit: also, my case will arrive tomorrow


i know the rad works. i've seen someone in this thread with that rad in their build. however, i don't know if the fan would work. never seen anyone using that fan in their TJ08-E build. i think it might be too large.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Hi all, just a quick question.
> Will this rad
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_Silverstone_Cooler_Master_Yate_Loon.html?tl=g30c95s1344
> and this fan
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14440/fan-930/BitFenix_Spectre_Pro_200mm_Fan_-_Red_LED_BFF-LPRO-20025R-RP.html?tl=g36c331s1585
> work well in this case?
> edit: also, my case will arrive tomorrow


Rad yes! but fan no~
the fan wont fit with the rad


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i know the rad works. i've seen someone in this thread with that rad in their build. however, i don't know if the fan would work. never seen anyone using that fan in their TJ08-E build. i think it might be too large.


http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626


----------



## Dragonheart

I have the spectre pro fan; and out of curiosity I lined it up with the case once. (200mm red LED version as well). The RAD will fit. The Fan WILL NOT fit. It's just too big. It spans out too far. Maybe with some modding; but even then I don't believe it sits well at all.


----------



## Blindsay

Is it too wide for the case or does it hit something above or below the fan?

Whats the best red LED fan i can get that will fit then?


----------



## Dragonheart

It hits a lot lol. It's a huge fan; and its external mount is thick as well. Not sure about other red fans though. I think Phobya has a 180mm red fan?

http://www.kustompcs.co.uk/acatalog/info_25014.html

Quick google search brought me this. Though that's the UK. Dunno where you'd find it lol.


----------



## Blindsay

hmm well i know somewhere in these 247 pages i saw one of these with a red led fan, hopefully they whill chime in.

If that fan hit top and bottom thats easier to fix then if its just too wide for the case


----------



## wigger

If I were you, I'd buy the one you linked to and a 180mm fan.
See if it fits, if not, try to mod it...
If it still wont fit, you still have the 180 fan that will fit...
Just my


----------



## Blindsay

are 200mm fans in general a tough fit or is it just the one i choose?

How decent is the fan that ships with it?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> are 200mm fans in general a tough fit or is it just the one i choose?
> How decent is the fan that ships with it?


Fan it ships with is really good and The LED fan everyone uses is a 180mm phobya brand or however its spelled.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Fan it ships with is really good and The LED fan everyone uses is a 180mm phobya brand or however its spelled.


great thanks, so they rock a 180mm fan on a 200mm radiator?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> great thanks, so they rock a 180mm fan on a 200mm radiator?


Yeah two common radiators for the TJ08.. The magicool 180 and the Phobya 200mm which comes with adapater brackets for 180 mounting


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Yeah two common radiators for the TJ08.. The magicool 180 and the Phobya 200mm which comes with adapater brackets for 180 mounting


Gotcha, yeah i was going to go with the Phobya 200mm, but i wanted to make sure there were no issues using a 180mm fan on it.

Thank you


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Gotcha, yeah i was going to go with the Phobya 200mm, but i wanted to make sure there were no issues using a 180mm fan on it.
> Thank you


No problem, I wish I had the money to watercool this case







but i'm currently obsessed with spending money on my car.


----------



## Borarah

Just got my ax750 off OCAU. Now just waiting for my RAD, fittings and tubing and I'm good to go. Will take a before and after pic for you guys.


----------



## Ikea1

My Silverstone Tj08-e waiting for my sli cards and better cpu cooler

Rig Specs:

Core i5 cpu
8gb Corsair Vengeance
8500 GT Video Card
Thermaltake 850w PSU
OCZ Agility 3 120gb SSD
Slim Slot Loading dvd rw drive
Silverstone Tj08-e case



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> My Silverstone Tj08-e waiting for my sli cards and better cpu cooler
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


you install car stereo for a living don't you?







such beautiful wiring job


----------



## 66racer

Ikea1-
VERY nice wiring
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you install car stereo for a living don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such beautiful wiring job


I doubt it, the cars I have worked on with aftermarket stereos were half @$$ed....Except my buddies cars, when Pioneer does a stereo they dont mess around lol


----------



## Corsus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> My Silverstone Tj08-e waiting for my sli cards and better cpu cooler


Hardware changes will be a ***** to deal with.
I tie mine like that too and I dread the moment that I find something I want to add/upgrade.


----------



## Ikea1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsus*
> 
> Hardware changes will be a ***** to deal with.
> I tie mine like that too and I hate dread the moment that I find something I want to add/upgrade.


I have everything Planned out already. I dont need to take any of the zip ties out if i try to change the mobo,gpu, hard drive and cooler. Everything is plug and play







the only time i will have to take the zip ties off is when im changing to a new case. I dont see that happening for a while cause i reaaly like this case im waiting for my sli cards and i have 4 of my 6 pin pci express plugged in already to my psu. Just pull out the cables and plug it in.


----------



## Corsus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> I have everything Planned out already. I dont need to take any of the zip ties out if i try to change the mobo,gpu, hard drive and cooler. Everything is plug and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only time i will have to take the zip ties off is when im changing to a new case. I dont see that happening for a while cause i reaaly like this case










Fully modular huh?

Fingers crossed that your cables never become faulty.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fully modular huh?
> Fingers crossed that your cables never become faulty.


because that happens so often


----------



## Corsus

T.T

Unlucky me, I've had a SATA cable die on me in just the last year that I owned my 600T.


----------



## XSCounter

Hey guys! Can anybody tell me if either of those coolers will fit in this case: *Thermalright Archon* or *Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140*.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hey guys! Can anybody tell me if either of those coolers will fit in this case: *Thermalright Archon* or *Thermalright TRUE Spirit 140*.
> Thanks in advance!


True Spirit should fit fine. The Archon is too tall from memory.


----------



## Borarah

Looks like my ax750 has coil whine, so returning it now. Not to mention some asshat ******* me around for days as he "wanted" to buy my rig so I could upgrade platforms.

Might have even more delays now in getting my MO-RA setup with my rig since I have no PSU now.









Anyone have experience with the PC Power and Cooling / OCZ Silencer 600W MKIII PSU?
From reviews they seem like excellent performers, punching up to the 720W LOAD mark before shutting off. Only issue is that apparently the fan can get quite loud under load


----------



## whoisron

When I look on the box descriptions it says this case can fit in mini ITX motherboards as well, if I opt to use a mini ITX motherboard will everything fit in place?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whoisron*
> 
> When I look on the box descriptions it says this case can fit in mini ITX motherboards as well, if I opt to use a mini ITX motherboard will everything fit in place?


Will fit fine. Though if you're going ITX why not go an ITX case?







. SUGO SG08! It'll be my next case when I rebuild next (probably next year, unless something else better comes along).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Will fit fine. Though if you're going ITX why not go an ITX case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . SUGO SG08! It'll be my next case when I rebuild next (probably next year, unless something else better comes along).


seconded. motion carries


----------



## Dragonheart

=D. There's a fractal case coming out soon; perfect for a small ITX build. Room for a 92x2 rad at the front; + rear 120/140 :O.

Lemme find the link...

http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&prod=94

My friends using this case for his re-build. I'm sure there'll be a Node 304 owners thread on OC.net sometime after it arrives







. Very simple design, room for taller CPU heatsinks, etc. Looks like a fantastic case. No optical drive spot either! Perfect!


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> True Spirit should fit fine. The Archon is too tall from memory.


Both True Spirit and Archon are 170mm high. So neither can fit in this case. Please don't post misleading comments...


----------



## Dragonheart

I was thinking of the True Spirit I've used personally. The 140 isn't available in Aus; and I got mixed up. SImple. The 120 model is only 160mm. And I did say 'Should'. Realistically the person who asked the question should've just googled both coolers to their manufacturer sites and found their height; with the TJ08-E only supporting up to 165 anyway.


----------



## hyp36rmax

S T A G E 0 2



(01) Magic Cool 180 Radiator
(01) Swiftech 120 MCRx20-XP "eXtreme Performance" Radiator
(2X) Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-29 3000RPM
(01) Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU Block+MCP35X Pump
(01) IandH Stealth Reservoir 175 (White Caps)
10ft of 3/8" ID 1/2" OD Tygon Tubing

Waiting on some Swiftech Compression Fittings, Swiftech Komodo HD7900 GPU Block, and some 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber









All going into this:



Stay Tuned...


----------



## Borarah

BUBBLE BUBBLE POP POP


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> BUBBLE BUBBLE POP POP


----------



## randomnerd865

@hyper let me know how that pump is for that loop I was looking at the exact same loop layout.


----------



## Borarah

Guys... I have't even had my MO-RA3 rad for more than 24 hours and I've already sold all my w.c gear as well LOL. *Any suggestions on a silent AIO? I was thinking the Antec Kuhler 620.* Will be paired up with the new Noiseblocker fans coming out (eloops).

Otherwise I might seriously be thinking about the apogee HD with a slim 120, magicool 180 and an ac aquatube, but I like my space, so might not go with this option.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> @hyper let me know how that pump is for that loop I was looking at the exact same loop layout.


You bet! Another member called Zer0sum did a similar set as well.

This is definitely a fun project.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Guys... I have't even had my MO-RA3 rad for more than 24 hours and I've already sold all my w.c gear as well LOL. *Any suggestions on a silent AIO? I was thinking the Antec Kuhler 620.* Will be paired up with the new Noiseblocker fans coming out (eloops).
> Otherwise I might seriously be thinking about the apogee HD with a slim 120, magicool 180 and an ac aquatube, but I like my space, so might not go with this option.


main gear epic 180


----------



## Blindsay

has anyone managed to fit a 120 in the rear and a mobo(VRM) block?


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> main gear epic 180


Looks interesting... need to source one in Australia, otherwise it's gonna cost a bit to get it here...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Looks interesting... need to source one in Australia, otherwise it's gonna cost a bit to get it here...


I thought the same thing....If your brave you can just get an antec/corsair and swap it to the magicool 180mm or phobia 200mm


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Why is this case so popular in Australia??? I know why It's popular, It just seems MOAR popular here in Australia?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> Why is this case so popular in Australia??? I know why It's popular, It just seems MOAR popular here in Australia?


MOAR CORES!!....opps lol....I think this case does a great job of being able to fit a power house pc in a smaller size. I just wish we had more to choose from in this size. I have been wanting to change cases for fun because I just like to tinker but having a hard time finding something this size and quality.

I really wish silverstone did their version of this case with the same style front panel with 2x120mm fans. The PS07B just seems too boaring up front.

THis LIAN LI PC-A04B ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112316 ) might be my next choice but with some mods like 2x120mm up top, see if a 120mm can be modded to fit the rear exhaust and a 240mm radiator up front for the cpu. What sucks is that EVERY one of those things would require cutting. Even the radiator to fit the tanks on the radiator ends.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> MOAR CORES!!....opps lol....I think this case does a great job of being able to fit a power house pc in a smaller size. I just wish we had more to choose from in this size. I have been wanting to change cases for fun because I just like to tinker but having a hard time finding something this size and quality.
> 
> I really wish silverstone did their version of this case with the same style front panel with 2x120mm fans. The PS07B just seems too boaring up front.
> THis LIAN LI PC-A04B ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112316 ) might be my next choice but with some mods like 2x120mm up top, see if a 120mm can be modded to fit the rear exhaust and a 240mm radiator up front for the cpu. What sucks is that EVERY one of those things would require cutting. Even the radiator to fit the tanks on the radiator ends.


I'd avoid that case tbh. Cable management in it is horrific. There's no space behind the mobo tray. x.x

I personally am going ITX next time around. Sugo SG08 =). Unless something better comes along... The Fractal Node 304 arriving looks very promising... :O


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I'd avoid that case tbh. Cable management in it is horrific. There's no space behind the mobo tray. x.x
> I personally am going ITX next time around. Sugo SG08 =). Unless something better comes along... The Fractal Node 304 arriving looks very promising... :O


Yeah I have heard that and that all aluminum is noisy. Someone on here did a clean job on their though.

Dude Im giving you a +rep for sharing the node 304!! That might be my excuse to finally go itx!!

edit---
I have seen the sg08 at frys locally and gotta say it looks nice but looks tough for sure to build. I gotta look again though. Another thing I didnt like which could have just been the man handled display model, but the transition from aluminum front to steel sides wasnt as smooth as on the tj08e. Not that things were flush because they were, it just that the color and texture didnt blend as good. I will stress this was a floor model riddled with fingerprints too. I know I have seen nice builds online though.

That node is sick though. I can see mounting the swiftech micro reservoir on one of those HDD mounts, 120mm radiator in the back. Now to decide on asus itx or asrocks.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah I have heard that and that all aluminum is noisy. Someone on here did a clean job on their though.
> Dude Im giving you a +rep for sharing the node 304!! That might be my excuse to finally go itx!!
> edit---
> I have seen the sg08 at frys locally and gotta say it looks nice but looks tough for sure to build. I gotta look again though. Another thing I didnt like which could have just been the man handled display model, but the transition from aluminum front to steel sides wasnt as smooth as on the tj08e. Not that things were flush because they were, it just that the color and texture didnt blend as good. I will stress this was a floor model riddled with fingerprints too. I know I have seen nice builds online though.
> That node is sick though. I can see mounting the swiftech micro reservoir on one of those HDD mounts, 120mm radiator in the back. Now to decide on asus itx or asrocks.


Haha. Yeah.







. If there's room; you could fit a 92x2 rad in the front as well :O. For water cooling and heavy OC'ing; I'd go the Asus. For a silence-based rig with a mild OC; save some moolah and go the asorck ^^.

Yeah the SG08 will be a bit hard to work with but it's all good. I've got my build for it planned already...







. Noctua NH-L12, 3570k. 8GB Ares G Skill RAM 1866, Asrock board, etc etc. The noctua cooler is the perfect cooler for that case. Cos it'll take direct air from the penetrator straight over the board and CPU/heatsink. But this won't be til next year for me... I've already got my Asus GTX 670 DCUII on the way; so that'll be part of the build as well. All this running my 2560x1440 Dell u2711 =D. Smaller machines are more fun and challenging.. Anyone can build a neat rig in a Corsair 650D or something like that... It's funny that ITX ends up costing more sometimes though haha.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Haha. Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If there's room; you could fit a 92x2 rad in the front as well :O. For water cooling and heavy OC'ing; I'd go the Asus. For a silence-based rig with a mild OC; save some moolah and go the asorck ^^.
> Yeah the SG08 will be a bit hard to work with but it's all good. I've got my build for it planned already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Noctua NH-L12, 3570k. 8GB Ares G Skill RAM 1866, Asrock board, etc etc. The noctua cooler is the perfect cooler for that case. Cos it'll take direct air from the penetrator straight over the board and CPU/heatsink. But this won't be til next year for me... I've already got my Asus GTX 670 DCUII on the way; so that'll be part of the build as well. All this running my 2560x1440 Dell u2711 =D. Smaller machines are more fun and challenging.. Anyone can build a neat rig in a Corsair 650D or something like that... It's funny that ITX ends up costing more sometimes though haha.


Nice, its gonna be a little monster. I ran a dcii 670 a few days. SUPER silent!!


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice, its gonna be a little monster. I ran a dcii 670 a few days. SUPER silent!!


That's exactly why I got it to replace my GTX 580. I've got a DCUII 580; but has weird issues if I leave the fan on Auto (which keeps it silent). And it becomes not 'silent' anymore.. Silent to me is running a game and getting full performance/good temps at the same noise level as I idle... Considering my idle is 14% on the GPU fans, and 400-500rpm on my front ap 181; and 900 odd on my noctua 92mms on my CPU heatsink... It's a hard thing to accomplish. But I'm getting there







.


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I thought the same thing....If your brave you can just get an antec/corsair and swap it to the magicool 180mm or phobia 200mm


I may as well go full custom








But seriously, not sure yet, I might just go get a H80. I'm going to purchase some MDPC-X soon as well, and I am also looking at moving onto a MVG sandy/ivy chip and like 16gb of ram.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

I'm looking at selling my TJ08 and going the Fractal Designs Node 304, itx just makes more sense and I can fit it in my desk.

anyone in Aust want my case? never actually used and in box


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucifersLoofa*
> 
> I'm looking at selling my TJ08 and going the Fractal Designs Node 304, itx just makes more sense and I can fit it in my desk.
> anyone in Aust want my case? never actually used and in box


I'll take another for free? LOL.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> I may as well go full custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, not sure yet, I might just go get a H80. I'm going to purchase some MDPC-X soon as well, and I am also looking at moving onto a MVG sandy/ivy chip and like 16gb of ram.


Well thats actually the antec kuhler 920 im using and you can mod any corsair unit as well, that way you can get the h80 and change it later if you like. Personally all the changes I made cooling It would have been cheaper for me to just go custom from the start, but I had fun modding my h70 and antec kuhler920. I had the 120mm and the 180mm in the loop a while but took the 120mm out this weekend for a cleaner simpler look. Old pics in the 2012 and 2011 nerd box of various ways I had antec/corsair coolers setup in different cases I owned.


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well thats actually the antec kuhler 920 im using and you can mod any corsair unit as well, that way you can get the h80 and change it later if you like. Personally all the changes I made cooling It would have been cheaper for me to just go custom from the start, but I had fun modding my h70 and antec kuhler920. I had the 120mm and the 180mm in the loop a while but took the 120mm out this weekend for a cleaner simpler look. Old pics in the 2012 and 2011 nerd box of various ways I had antec/corsair coolers setup in different cases I owned.


Yeah would be a lot cheaper to just go custom. I'll think about it, but for now I'm thinking of sleeving and making my case look better. Think of smoked white acrylic on the bottom with a white led strip as well.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Yeah would be a lot cheaper to just go custom. I'll think about it, but for now I'm thinking of sleeving and making my case look better. Think of smoked white acrylic on the bottom with a white led strip as well.


Well cheaper by maybe $50 or so. Now I want to go full custom its just more money too but at least all I need now is a CPU block and pump. It does perform well but want it a bit cooler and I think the antec/corsair blocks can't hang with aftermarket ones. In the 85-90f ambient temps on my 2700k aren't bad at 62-64c Max temp In the winter when ambient is in the 70s Max prime is 66ish. Been about 6months so can't recall perfectly.

Yeah I thought about putting intake fans on the bottom of the case as well,post pics if you do


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Sorry if this is wrong to post here, but wondering about if the following would fit in the case:

Thermaltake Water2.0 Performer
Asus Maximus V Gene

The Ram is one of the major problems I am having, like Low Profiles, or would it fit things like the G.Skill Ripjaws or some of the Patriot/Corsair/Mushkin ones with higher heatsinks?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Sorry if this is wrong to post here, but wondering about if the following would fit in the case:
> Thermaltake Water2.0 Performer
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> The Ram is one of the major problems I am having, like Low Profiles, or would it fit things like the G.Skill Ripjaws or some of the Patriot/Corsair/Mushkin ones with higher heatsinks?


Any all in one liquid cooling solution fits at the back without much issue, And ram heatsinks are just bling, ddr3 doesn't need extra cooling just get what you like and with that cpu cooler ram height won't be an issue. Almost everyone uses the Asus motherboard in this case please do a little digging through the thread before asking questions that have been answered multiple times.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Asus Maximus V Gene


i think it's safe to say this case was engineered around the maximus gene board


----------



## OverClocker55

Will be getting one soon







Can't wait


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> Any all in one liquid cooling solution fits at the back without much issue, And ram heatsinks are just bling, ddr3 doesn't need extra cooling just get what you like and with that cpu cooler ram height won't be an issue. Almost everyone uses the Asus motherboard in this case please do a little digging through the thread before asking questions that have been answered multiple times.


Sorry, I have read through the forums. I meant like the compatibility with those parts I mentioned. For example, the Thermaltake Performer's design, the way it kind of "twists" into place/lock.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Reporting for duty with mah TJ08 !

Asus P8Z77-M Pro
I7-2600K
EVGA 670 Superclocked
16 GB Dominator 1600MHz
1050Watt LC Power Metatron PSU
60 GB Vertex 2
120 GB Agility 3
1 TB HDD
500 GB HDD

XSPC Dual Bay Res / Pump
EK CPU Block
ThermalTake Bigwater 750 120mm Rad
Silverstone Airpenetrator 120mm green


----------



## 66racer

Man so i have been thinking about a repaint/color change on my case, but dont know how to deal with the black brushed front panel. Does anyone have any pics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Reporting for duty with mah TJ08 !
> Asus P8Z77-M Pro
> I7-2600K
> EVGA 670 Superclocked
> 16 GB Dominator 1600MHz
> 1050Watt LC Power Metatron PSU
> 60 GB Vertex 2
> 120 GB Agility 3
> 1 TB HDD
> 500 GB HDD
> XSPC Dual Bay Res / Pump
> EK CPU Block
> ThermalTake Bigwater 750 120mm Rad
> Silverstone Airpenetrator 120mm green
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice....Now if your brave, switching the blue status LEDs on the front to green would be the icing on the cake!

?


----------



## Borarah

Hey guys,

I haven't actually inspected my TJ08-E since I've had it, but any idea how to pop the front panel off? I assume it would be in one of the pages here but my net is so bad it takes a while to load lol


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I haven't actually inspected my TJ08-E since I've had it, but any idea how to pop the front panel off? I assume it would be in one of the pages here but my net is so bad it takes a while to load lol


You need to remove 6 screws. Open up both side panels; Check inside right along the sides. There's 3 small screws on each side. Unless you need to change the fan or something; I'd suggest leaving it on. It's annoying. LOL. But if you're changing fan/installing RAD. 6 screws ^^


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> You need to remove 6 screws. Open up both side panels; Check inside right along the sides. There's 3 small screws on each side. Unless you need to change the fan or something; I'd suggest leaving it on. It's annoying. LOL. But if you're changing fan/installing RAD. 6 screws ^^


Fair enough... I'll check it out in the morning. I was thinking of re-routing the fan controller cable on the ap181 and just have a look around and see if I can grab some ideas of some mods later down the track.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> You need to remove 6 screws. Open up both side panels; Check inside right along the sides. There's 3 small screws on each side. Unless you need to change the fan or something; I'd suggest leaving it on. It's annoying. LOL. But if you're changing fan/installing RAD. 6 screws ^^


Those screws are a *****. They are smaller than all the other screws and there is no room to turn the screwdriver. ARGH !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice....Now if your brave, switching the blue status LEDs on the front to green would be the icing on the cake!
> ?


Yeah, changing the LEDs would be no problem at all. Pretty handy with a soldering iron here. Might just do that....good idea









Also, i have water for the 670 coming next month. Then it will be a complete build


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Yeah, changing the LEDs would be no problem at all. Pretty handy with a soldering iron here. Might just do that....good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i have water for the 670 coming next month. Then it will be a complete build


too bad there aren't any green LED fans in the 180mm size







or you might have to mod a lantern logo on the front mesh


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Fair enough... I'll check it out in the morning. I was thinking of re-routing the fan controller cable on the ap181 and just have a look around and see if I can grab some ideas of some mods later down the track.


I did that too







. I swapped it around to have the ugly fan cable on the other side. Haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Those screws are a *****. They are smaller than all the other screws and there is no room to turn the screwdriver. ARGH !
> Yeah, changing the LEDs would be no problem at all. Pretty handy with a soldering iron here. Might just do that....good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i have water for the 670 coming next month. Then it will be a complete build


Oh ya.. The screws are annoying. And I keep dropping the damn things lol. Small case + small screws + awkward positioning of screw driver = headache. x.x


----------



## zom414

Hi All,

I've been looking at downsizing from a Raven R03 case to the TJ08 and this thread has been excellent. However, I just need some info on the final piece of my puzzle! This is what I've got/getting for the build:

Asus Maximus V Gene
2600K CPU
TJ08 Case
3 x SSDs
Blu Ray Reader
Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce
2 x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile RAM

I'm stuck on what heatsink to use. I currently have a Silver Arrow in my Raven and I can see it fits but it takes up quite a bit of space! I've had a look around and have been recommended the Antec Kuhler 620 as an alternative. I have my cpu running at 4.5 at the moment and would like to keep it at that in the TJ08. Will this cooler be enough for the overclock or should I go for the Kuhler 920?

Thanks


----------



## psyclum

hum... silver arrow is one of the confirmed coolers that will fit in the TJ08-E. not sure what the problem is...


----------



## zom414

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hum... silver arrow is one of the confirmed coolers that will fit in the TJ08-E. not sure what the problem is...


I know that it fits but I was purely looking at it from a neatness perspective, it looks so cramped in there with the heatsink on. Might just give it a go though to see how it looks.


----------



## psyclum

would be fine. for neatness i recommend you remove the HDD cage. there are plenty of places in the TJ08-E to mount 3 SSD's w/o resorting to using the HDD cage.


----------



## Eyedea

Heres mine updated with psu sleeved in MDPC Black and Colour X.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Heres mine updated with psu sleeved in MDPC Black and Colour X.


Amazing


----------



## Knalpot

Here is the Silver Arrow in the TJ08-E: Previous post in thread


----------



## Blindsay

Got my TJ08-E now, radiators for it should arrive wednesday, then ill be able to start the build


----------



## yashau

A small PSA: the True Spirit 140 fits perfectly in it although it's well over the height limit.


----------



## viper699

I could use some experienced TJ08-E owners help here. These are the components I have

Mobo: Maximus Gene V
CPU- Core i5 2600K
HSF Noctua NH-D14
RAM: Ares G.Skill (lower profile than Ripjaws), they are orange if that helps
SSD: Intel 520 Cherryvile 120 Gig
HDD: WD 1 TB Caviar Black
GPU: EXVGA GTX 670 4Gig SOC
PSU: Seasonic Gold X-650W (modular)
DVD Burner

DO people think it will fit?

2. Do I need a rear case fan? I would assume I do.

If so, what would you guys recommend?

3. What sequence do you think I should assemble the components in. This is my first mATX build, and I've seen it's a tight fit, so any suggestions/guidance would be helpful.

Thanks in advance


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yashau*
> 
> A small PSA: the True Spirit 140 fits perfectly in it although it's well over the height limit.


It does? Any pics/proof?


----------



## sting_rayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper699*
> 
> I could use some experienced TJ08-E owners help here. These are the components I have
> Mobo: Maximus Gene V
> CPU- Core i5 2600K
> HSF Noctua NH-D14
> RAM: Ares G.Skill (lower profile than Ripjaws), they are orange if that helps
> SSD: Intel 520 Cherryvile 120 Gig
> HDD: WD 1 TB Caviar Black
> GPU: EXVGA GTX 670 4Gig SOC
> PSU: Seasonic Gold X-650W (modular)
> DVD Burner
> DO people think it will fit?
> 2. Do I need a rear case fan? I would assume I do.
> If so, what would you guys recommend?
> 3. What sequence do you think I should assemble the components in. This is my first mATX build, and I've seen it's a tight fit, so any suggestions/guidance would be helpful.
> Thanks in advance


1. It should all fit, very similar build minus the optical drive and air cooler. However I have seen numerous users with that same cooler so it works.
2. I would think with the Noctua right at that location you would not need a rear fan. However if your temps are not where you want them you can always add one.
3. Install your psu first, then add your dvd burner, making sure to connect the sata and power before you mount it with screws. That should be the only tricky spot on the whole build. The distance between the psu and optical drive, depending on which optical drive you have will be tight to non existent. The motherboard tray removes easily so you can assemble everything else on it and put it back in position before hooking your power up and routing your cables.

I honestly assembled, disassembled and reassembled mine at least 3 times before I got it how I wanted it. Enjoy it. I love working in this case, so much so that I bought a silverstone for my HTPC build I am currently putting together.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper699*
> 
> DVD Burner
> DO people think it will fit?


that is the only part in question that may not fit. some dvd burners are long and some are short. so it depends on what kind you have. but everything else should fit like a glove. I'd strongly recommend you remove the HDD cage to give your case better airflow. the HDD can fit on the floppy bay and the SSD can fit under that.


----------



## viper699

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that is the only part in question that may not fit. some dvd burners are long and some are short. so it depends on what kind you have. but everything else should fit like a glove. I'd strongly recommend you remove the HDD cage to give your case better airflow. the HDD can fit on the floppy bay and the SSD can fit under that.


So the SSD and the HDD will both fit in the 5 1/4 bay? I have an optical drive to install. I think I'm missing what you mean by "fit under that"

If I remove the HD cage, will I still be able to use the support for the video card?

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## viper699

Thanks a lot!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper699*
> 
> So the SSD and the HDD will both fit in the 5 1/4 bay? I have an optical drive to install. I think I'm missing what you mean by "fit under that"
> If I remove the HD cage, will I still be able to use the support for the video card?
> Thanks for the tips!!


this photo is taken from left side of the case (mobo tray side)



as you can see, the HDD fits in the 3.5 floppy bay while the SSD fits under that.

if you are not comfortable in putting the SSD so close to the HDD due to heat from the HDD, then you can try putting it here with velcro



or here



using screws mounted behind the mobo trey like this


----------



## Pr0PaIn

i took your advice about the LED. What do you think ? Took about an hour with the whole front panel and soldering


----------



## fr0sty_

I'm waiting for my new graphics card but this is my new rig:










Add me to the club!


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my stuff setup.
Case: TJ08-E
CPU: i3 1155
MOBO: ASUS ROG Z77
RAM: 16GB
SSD: 256GB
GPU: XFX Stock 6870 1GB
PSU: AX650
Sleeved Cables. 8 PIN CPU, 6 PIN GPU X2, 24 PIN MOBO and 3 PIN FAN.


----------



## Borarah

Got my new PSU yesterday. The PC Power and Cooling Silencer 600W MK III. I've got to say, it is the most silent PSU I've had. Even more silent than that dud AX750 I had before I returned it LOL. Nice matte white colour too









Also going to stay on the X58 platform, figured it's still a beast and the price of new parts don't justify the upgrade









Time to figure out how to put smoke acrylic and led strips on bottom of case haha


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Excuse me, will the Gigabyte G1 M3 mATX fit in this no problem?

Ordered the i5-3570k, so that is out of the way.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Excuse me, will the Gigabyte G1 M3 mATX fit in this no problem?
> Ordered the i5-3570k, so that is out of the way.


Sure will. =)


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Sure will. =)


Thanks!

Planned Build:
i5-3570k
16GB Ram
256GB SSD
1 TB HD
Blu-Ray Drive
650w PSU [ Probably Seasonic. ]
GTX 660 Ti [ Maybe Asus or MSI, any suggestions on that? ]
Still looking for a good set of 2.1 Speakers.

Anyone have a good idea for a CPU Cooler? I was thinking of going Thermaltake Water 2.0. Any other suggestions for less that? Using Newegg.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Thanks!
> Planned Build:
> i5-3570k
> 16GB Ram
> 256GB SSD
> 1 TB HD
> Blu-Ray Drive
> 650w PSU [ Probably Seasonic. ]
> GTX 660 Ti [ Maybe Asus or MSI, any suggestions on that? ]
> Still looking for a good set of 2.1 Speakers.
> Anyone have a good idea for a CPU Cooler? I was thinking of going Thermaltake Water 2.0. Any other suggestions for less that? Using Newegg.


Thermaltake + water = bad. Corsair H80 if you want a closed water unit. (EDIT: Also just looked up that TT unit.. Its a 240 rad. It won't fit in the tj08-e. Not to mention I know for a fact its a loud unit (fans? pump? not sure which; but I know someone who has it and hates it cos its ridiculously loud). If it were me I'd also replace the stock corsair fans with their SP120 Quiet series fans, or Scythe Gentle typhoons, or Noctua NF-F12s. Buttt I'm a sucker for silence...

Build looks fine cept do you really need 16GB of RAM?







. I run 8GB fine. No issues. If it's only for gaming; save what, 40-50 bucks there and use it elsewhere IMO.

If you're not planning to SLI, get a Seasonic X-560. Don't need more than 500w really for any single card.
Good set of 2.1 speakers; if you can source them; Edifier S330D. I love mine. =).

As for the 660 ti. For silence; The Asus. For a little higher overclocking; the MSI. But frankly for 1080p the boost clock is more than enough... My 670 is plenty with its auto-boost clock. At 2560x1440 as well. Asus 660/670s are dead silent. MSI's are louder. Galaxy is a good version of the 660 ti too.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Thanks. I may plan on SLI, if I need to. So would like that possibility.

Once again, thanks for helping.

The Gigabyte M1 G3 motherboard, it has build in sound as well, right? Is it worth the price it has for what it comes with? The reason I was asking and looking for alternatives for the Maximus V Gene is because of me having to buy a pair of glasses. XD They are expensive.

What about air cooling? Anything that would work well? Plus have clearing for the RAM. Not only that would have to get an exhaust fan.

Edit: What about the Antec 620? Is it any good? The reason I ask, I have seen multiple people in this thread that posted their build with it.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Thanks. I may plan on SLI, if I need to. So would like that possibility.
> Once again, thanks for helping.
> The Gigabyte M1 G3 motherboard, it has build in sound as well, right? Is it worth the price it has for what it comes with? The reason I was asking and looking for alternatives for the Maximus V Gene is because of me having to buy a pair of glasses. XD They are expensive.
> What about air cooling? Anything that would work well? Plus have clearing for the RAM. Not only that would have to get an exhaust fan.


The gigabyte board actually has an in-built headphone amp for the front panel so if you use headphones it'll be solid. Onboard audio is fine. For most people. (I'm not one of those people though







).

If you want to SLI; Seasonic X660 is plenty for 2 660s/670s. For reference I run a 2500k at 4.5ghz and a Asus 670 and pull around 270w from the wall gaming at 99% GPU loading... I.e. nothing. Accounting for efficiency; that's what; 230w? Lol.

Don't need an exhaust fan to be honest. The front fan has enough push to push the air right out the back without assistance. I don't have an exhaust.

Air cooling is fine; check the front page for air coolers that are guaranteed to fit. Also depends on how you're going to set up your HDD/SSD. If you're using the HDD cage you'll be more limited. I personally have my SSD's hidden in my 5.25 bay; and my HDD is an external 2TB.


----------



## n00bzee

Had my TJ08-E for almost two months now and thought I'd pop back in to say it's the first rig I am completely happy with. Quietest PC (although not silent) I've owned and the best gamer by far.

And so cute in a functional-minimalist way.









Sure, the 680 GTX can't be justified on a cost basis (vs either the 670 or 7970), but I'm still glad I have one. It's quiet and fast.

Also it's the first time I've used water, even if it's a Kuhler620, and I doubt I'll ever go air again. Got a Prime95-stable 4.5 GHz with little effort, but dropped it back to 4.1 to minimize temp. In fact next rig will be totally water cooled I reckon, CPU and GPU, with real silence the idea.

But that'll be a different story...


----------



## SeriousBlack

I recently re-built my gaming rig as my wife insisted on me having a smaller system in the room. I'm delighted with it but she's still not happy. My old system was watercooled and was nice and quiet. The new one has a Kuhler 920 on the CPU (3570 @ 4.5ghz 1.28v), but the graphics card (EVGA GTX 680 Signature 2) sounds like a jet engine when gaming.

I am now thinking of watercooling the graphics card. I have already removed the drive bay cage so there should be room for the Phobya Xtreme 200 radiator at the front. Does this fit in without modifications or am I better off looking for a 180mm rad? (I have seen several pics with the Phobya fitted, but no mention if any changes had to be made to make it fit).

I am also thinking of fitting an Alphacool single bay res with a DDC pump in it. I'm thinking along these lines as it would take up the least amount of space and keep things neat. Are they actually any good though? If there are better alternatives then I am happy to listen.

As I have a spare EK Supreme HF waterblock, would you replace the Kuhler 920 and water cool both the CPU and GPU in the same loop?
If I do watercool both, would an extra single 120mm rad at the back be enough to allow for the overclocking I do?

Lastly, do you use 1/2" or 3/8" tubing? I like the ease of 1/2" tubing, but not sure if there is room for it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n00bzee*
> 
> In fact next rig will be totally water cooled I reckon, CPU and GPU, with real silence the idea.
> But that'll be a different story...


A NH-D14 would produce quieter results...


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> A NH-D14 would produce quieter results...


And cheaper


----------



## nzaptx

Hey guys,

I am planning to use this case for my first build within the next week or two and I have a couple of questions. (it will be used for gaming/media)

Parts:
i5 3570k
Cooler Master 212 EVO cpu cooler
Gigabyte Z77MX- D3H (Mobo)
2x4gb Corsair Vengeance Low profile
Nvidia 660ti
120GB SSD
1TB HDD
DVD-RW optical drive
650w Corsair TX Modular PSU

Questions:
1. What is the best way to arrange the SSD+HDD for best airflow? I'd ideally like to remove the 3.5" caddy to get more airflow. I've read that you can remove the bottom 3.5" bay, put the SSD there then put the HDD in the bay and put it on top of the SSD but am concerned about heat. Could I put the HDD in the second 5.25" bay?

2. I would ideally like a small overclock on the cpu (to like 4.0-4.2), What kind of voltage/settings in BIOS should I be looking at to get this kind of overclock? With the cooler chosen would it be realistic to achieve <70c temps with this overclock.

3. Is it worth having a 120mm fan at the rear as an exhaust even with a big heatsink cooler? I think with the cooler i've chosen (CM 212EVO) the fan will be so close to the rear grate anyway that I shouldn't need one. (btw is there any other decent coolers around the same price?, noctua DH14 is too expensive before you say that)

I'm new to using cpu coolers but I'm assuming putting the fan behind the heatsink (ie 180mm air penetrator->heatsink->heatsink fan) will pull the heat from heatsink out towards rear grate.

Thanks for any response.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzaptx*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I am planning to use this case for my first build within the next week or two and I have a couple of questions. (it will be used for gaming/media)
> Parts:
> i5 3570k
> Cooler Master 212 EVO cpu cooler
> Gigabyte Z77MX- D3H (Mobo)
> 2x4gb Corsair Vengeance Low profile
> Nvidia 660ti
> 120GB SSD
> 1TB HDD
> DVD-RW optical drive
> 650w Corsair TX Modular PSU
> Questions:
> 1. What is the best way to arrange the SSD+HDD for best airflow? I'd ideally like to remove the 3.5" caddy to get more airflow. I've read that you can remove the bottom 3.5" bay, put the SSD there then put the HDD in the bay and put it on top of the SSD but am concerned about heat. Could I put the HDD in the second 5.25" bay?
> 2. I would ideally like a small overclock on the cpu (to like 4.0-4.2), What kind of voltage/settings in BIOS should I be looking at to get this kind of overclock? With the cooler chosen would it be realistic to achieve <70c temps with this overclock.
> 3. Is it worth having a 120mm fan at the rear as an exhaust even with a big heatsink cooler? I think with the cooler i've chosen (CM 212EVO) the fan will be so close to the rear grate anyway that I shouldn't need one. (btw is there any other decent coolers around the same price?, noctua DH14 is too expensive before you say that)
> I'm new to using cpu coolers but I'm assuming putting the fan behind the heatsink (ie 180mm air penetrator->heatsink->heatsink fan) will pull the heat from heatsink out towards rear grate.
> Thanks for any response.


Get the 550W TX M model IMO. You don't need 650w. Save a few bucks. (Last I checked the 650 model didn't have the correct PCIE layout for SLI anyway).

1. As you said; bottom is fine. SSD's don't care about heat. That HDD will be fine in that spot as well. Don't worry about it. I ran it like that for a while before I completely removed my HDD altogether. I now run an External, and 2 SSDs internally ontop a fan controller in a 5.25 bay







. Heat is not a concern. But if you wanted you could use some uhh Nexus Anti Vibration HDD mounts for 5.25 bays for the HDD in the second 5.25 bay if you care to.

2. Your chosen cooler is perfectly fine for 4-4.2ghz OC. I don't know enough about Ivy Bridge to give you some numbers in terms of Voltages. Just play around. Each chip and respective board is different. We can't just give you magical numbers that'll magically work. If you want to OC; gotta learn it







.

3. You could; but I don't. I've never had to bother. And that's just more noise I don't need. I run my rig based on Silence. 2 Noctua fans on a 92mm heatsink running under a fan controller; as well as the front AP 180mm. And my Asus 670 is the quietest graphics card I've ever heard that came stock like that. (The only other one just as silent was a modified HD 4870 I still own. Has a thermalright T-Rad 2 heatsink on it; and my choice of fan; meaning silence. ^^)

I'm not sure what your last question is. I don't understand what you're asking.

PS: Where you buying this all from? Where are you from? ^^


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nzaptx*
> 
> 1. What is the best way to arrange the SSD+HDD for best airflow? I'd ideally like to remove the 3.5" caddy to get more airflow. I've read that you can remove the bottom 3.5" bay, put the SSD there then put the HDD in the bay and put it on top of the SSD but am concerned about heat. Could I put the HDD in the second 5.25" bay?
> 2. I would ideally like a small overclock on the cpu (to like 4.0-4.2), What kind of voltage/settings in BIOS should I be looking at to get this kind of overclock? With the cooler chosen would it be realistic to achieve <70c temps with this overclock.
> 3. Is it worth having a 120mm fan at the rear as an exhaust even with a big heatsink cooler? I think with the cooler i've chosen (CM 212EVO) the fan will be so close to the rear grate anyway that I shouldn't need one. (btw is there any other decent coolers around the same price?, noctua DH14 is too expensive before you say that)
> I'm new to using cpu coolers but I'm assuming putting the fan behind the heatsink (ie 180mm air penetrator->heatsink->heatsink fan) will pull the heat from heatsink out towards rear grate.
> Thanks for any response.


1. i've already shown pic's of where you can put SSD's in this post heat is not really much of an issue because the HDD is constantly being cooled by the AP181 so there wouldn't be much of a heat issue even if you put the SSD under the HDD.

2. 212evo can handle that OC no problem. tho you would want to get a better cooler because the evo will be loud at those clock speeds. if you are in Europe, I would recommend you look into a HR02 macho.

3. there is no need for real exhaust in a well designed positive pressure case. so yah you don't need the exhaust fan in the back. there are a few people that would recommend you cut out the grill in the back where you would mount the exhaust fan, but i wouldn't do that personally.


----------



## Blindsay

anyone know off hand how thick that factory front fan is?


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> anyone know off hand how thick that factory front fan is?


Just measured: 3 cms.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Umm, would the Antec 620 be good in this case? I believe I seen a good amount of pictures showing them in builds in this forums. I was considering trying a Thermaltake Water2.0, just some one told me that is not a good idea.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Umm, would the Antec 620 be good in this case? I believe I seen a good amount of pictures showing them in builds in this forums. I was considering trying a Thermaltake Water2.0, just some one told me that is not a good idea.


Any of the 120mm radiator versions fits fine with push/pull.


----------



## boozin

Hey guys, I was just wondering if I would be able to mount a 3.5" hard drive to the very bottom of this case? Like, with ALL hard drive enclosures removed, using the screw holes on the very bottom of the case? I am wondering if I could mount this: http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=140 to the bottom of the case in order to have 2 SSD's raided, with their cabling pointing towards the motherboard tray, and not towards the rear of the case. Basically a 90 degree turn from normal. Thanks for any help.


----------



## zeroR1

Every time I come on to this form I wonder why does peoples always asked the same question, And the answer are always overkill. Where is the fun in building if you always have the answer to the problem? Do you very need a full water system, 2500k, 2600k, 2700k cpu need that much cooling? Do you very need a internal hard drive 1 TB? What's wrong with USB 3.0 and use external? Do you very care about how loud it is, I mean do you sleep next to this thing? I think the fun of doing this is trying new things, and figuring out the answer to the problem. The way I see it have fun trying new things doing things different way. do read before you ask question. Sorry if I offend anybody it just what I see here.

Do what you like and see what happen!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Just measured: 3 cms.


thanks


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Hey guys, I was just wondering if I would be able to mount a 3.5" hard drive to the very bottom of this case? Like, with ALL hard drive enclosures removed, using the screw holes on the very bottom of the case? I am wondering if I could mount this: http://www.icydock.com/goods.php?id=140 to the bottom of the case in order to have 2 SSD's raided, with their cabling pointing towards the motherboard tray, and not towards the rear of the case. Basically a 90 degree turn from normal. Thanks for any help.


check out this post


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeroR1*
> 
> Every time I come on to this form I wonder why does peoples always asked the same question, And the answer are always overkill. Where is the fun in building if you always have the answer to the problem? Do you very need a full water system, 2500k, 2600k, 2700k cpu need that much cooling? Do you very need a internal hard drive 1 TB? What's wrong with USB 3.0 and use external? Do you very care about how loud it is, I mean do you sleep next to this thing? I think the fun of doing this is trying new things, and figuring out the answer to the problem. The way I see it have fun trying new things doing things different way. do read before you ask question. Sorry if I offend anybody it just what I see here.
> Do what you like and see what happen!


That may be the fun; but we're also preventing buyers remorse. That Thermaltake ALC unit is horrid. Especially for its price. I'm sorry I just can't stand to see people waste money on crap. Nor waste money on an i7 for gaming when they are throwing in a GTX 550 Ti. That's why I say what I say, and that I answer in essays. :\.

I care how loud it is; silence is huge for me. And my rig is built on silence. I use an External via E-sata; so same thing as USB 3.0 whatever. Etc etc. There's nothing wrong with asking questions and getting advice before dropping a load of cash onto something only later to find that it's either bad, doesn't fit/isn't compatible or leaves you with a bitter taste.


----------



## zeroR1

As for people wasting money on buying crap well - if they read the forum ,and user menu they won't be wasting any money. Now for the I7 I don't think it's a waste of money because when time comes for an upgrade you don't have to waste money on a new CPU, and The performance is better then a I5.

Now I don't think your system is that quiet from what I see of it or any quieter then mind. Nice system is not just for playing game should be for some work too. Gaming is nice but if it can't make any money or make my life easier is a waste of money. You think I go out and spend $3000 or $4000 so I can play game? Now that's a waste of money.


----------



## fr0sty_

My completed setup, any ideas on what can be improved?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My completed setup, any ideas on what can be improved?


better lighting for you camera?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My completed setup, any ideas on what can be improved?


Looks nice. I have been considering ways I can color match the nvidia green script on 670ftw to match my setup. Thats the only thing that sticks out on your build as well. Its the thing I disliked the most about the 670ftw


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My completed setup, any ideas on what can be improved?


Change the stock corsair fans. That's about all I can see that could be 'improved'.


----------



## Kitsan

My planned build uses a Maximus 5 Gene, gtx 680 2gb and a Antec Kühler H2O 920 mounted at the rear 120mm.

Has anyone heard of any issues with the gtx 680 2gb fouling on anything while using this case?


----------



## psycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> That Thermaltake ALC unit is horrid.


I need to ask how you know this?, you do know its basicly a Kuhler 920 with a 240 rad right?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psycow*
> 
> I need to ask how you know this?, you do know its basicly a Kuhler 920 with a 240 rad right?


Horrid in terms of its price. For the price; it's not worth it. And the stock fans aren't too fantastic, and quite loud. That's all. I suppose I summed it up incorrectly. Though my point remains valid that it won't fit in the TJ08-E anyway without modifications.


----------



## psycow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Horrid in terms of its price. For the price; it's not worth it.


Ok I agree its abit too pricey, but it does perform well:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1298561/various-thermaltake-water-2-0-extreme-all-in-one-liquid-cooling-system-reviews#


----------



## 66racer

There was someone in here that mounted a corsair h100 behind the case 180mm and it fit. It was verticle and I think he said he used Velcro or two sided tape to secure. I personally have my 920 going through a 180mm radiator but in hindsight I wish I went custom from the start. Performance is solid buut spent more this way


----------



## viper699

In that first first picture. Is the SSD connected by a white connector Psyclum? I can't make it that pic, it's too dark


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper699*
> 
> In that first first picture. Is the SSD connected by a white connector Psyclum? I can't make it that pic, it's too dark


yes


----------



## viper699

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes


Thanks..I may come back w/more questions once I reach that point. I just started unpacking.


----------



## viper699

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> yes


I meant to ask you. Is your SSD just sitting freely on the case bottom, or is it mounted in something etc ?


----------



## psyclum

well, i did show you 2 other locations to put SSD if you dont like that location


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper699*
> 
> I meant to ask you. Is your SSD just sitting freely on the case bottom, or is it mounted in something etc ?


it's not mine. the pic belongs to another member of this club. i happened to have saved the pic.

and no. AFAIK there are screw holes on the bottom of the case to screw the SSD onto.

edit: proof


----------



## Ikea1

Got a card today











Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> Got a card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


WOW. So many cable ties. Damn. I've got too many cables behind mine for that kinda stuff... Though I'm sure with enough patience.. Hmm. Lol.

You need a better camera! I love the way you've run the cables so they run straight out to the GPU/24pin, etc. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Beb12682

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikea1*
> 
> Got a card today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


um... WOW







so tidy, It looks like you havent even wired it up. Insanely impressed with the amount of effort you've put into the cable management. You made me want this case for my LAN build even more!


----------



## Skoobs

ordered the xspc dual bay res that the pump screws into (like the guy with the green LED)

next weekend should be here and i will install. along with a couple other mods.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> ordered the xspc dual bay res that the pump screws into (like the guy with the green LED)
> next weekend should be here and i will install. along with a couple other mods.


Im the guy with the green led. My dual res is not with screw-in pump. Its the one with preinstalled pump inside.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> it's not mine. the pic belongs to another member of this club. i happened to have saved the pic.
> and no. AFAIK there are screw holes on the bottom of the case to screw the SSD onto.
> edit: proof


My SSD is under the HDD at the bottom.


It just fits.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

You can definitely screw the SSD down on the bottom. It's very handy.


----------



## SirWooties

Is this airflow in this case any good? I'm planning on going Intel with a 3570k and Noctua NH-C14. Does Silverstone plan on making a side panel window?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> Is this airflow in this case any good? I'm planning on going Intel with a 3570k and Noctua NH-C14. Does Silverstone plan on making a side panel window?


why use a C14 when D14 fits just fine in it?


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Im the guy with the green led. My dual res is not with screw-in pump. Its the one with preinstalled pump inside.


dang... well i hope mine turns out as well as yours did! looks sexy. i didnt even notice it wasnt the same one. wonder if the lighting in the res will look different.

are you using any dyes, or just running the water clear?


----------



## yashau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> It does? Any pics/proof?


I'll try getting some pics up but my motherboard is screwed up atm so it's completely dissembled. I didn't think it would fit at first either but it does (barely).


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs*
> 
> dang... well i hope mine turns out as well as yours did! looks sexy. i didnt even notice it wasnt the same one. wonder if the lighting in the res will look different.
> are you using any dyes, or just running the water clear?


Thanks man, means alot. Im not even done with it yet, im getting water for my gfx next month and im getting a Gigabyte Sniper mobo, so it will match the color scheme







Im using Feser One Green fluid and i dont think it will be any different. Just keep in mind, that lighting in the res is not there by default, i have a small green LED strip mounted under the res to light it up. There is also two holes in the back of the res for 2 LEDs, but those didnt provide even lighting.


----------



## OzTheCactus

Lol







I wish I had money for this stuff







I get it a lot of you guys (If not all) are way older than 14 but ya know... Still rockin' an AMD dual core and a gt 8800


----------



## Kitsan

Can anyone measure to see if this reservoir plus pump will fit the TJ08-E?

Cheers


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0PaIn*
> 
> Thanks man, means alot. Im not even done with it yet, im getting water for my gfx next month and im getting a Gigabyte Sniper mobo, so it will match the color scheme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im using Feser One Green fluid and i dont think it will be any different. Just keep in mind, that lighting in the res is not there by default, i have a small green LED strip mounted under the res to light it up. There is also two holes in the back of the res for 2 LEDs, but those didnt provide even lighting.


Haha, the sniper will be perfect. I was surprised to see the detail that they put into the onboard sound on that card. Im guessing asus probably has the best onboard sound implementation but if anyone is gonna take it from them it might be that sniper mobo. Onboard sound is often never really mentioned on mobo reviews but on matx where the pci-e slots are in high demand i wish they focused on it more. The issue becomes sli/cf or sound card more often than on atx stuff.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Haha, the sniper will be perfect. I was surprised to see the detail that they put into the onboard sound on that card. Im guessing asus probably has the best onboard sound implementation but if anyone is gonna take it from them it might be that sniper mobo. Onboard sound is often never really mentioned on mobo reviews but on matx where the pci-e slots are in high demand i wish they focused on it more. The issue becomes sli/cf or sound card more often than on atx stuff.


I actually think Gigabytes headphone amp on the sniper beats out Asus's audio solution.. Which (frankly) is 99% marketing anyway. And it's just a standard realtek chip; with an X-Fi coating. Sorry but that's all Asus's is.. There's a reason I have an Audioengine D1 USB dac.. Lol. I used to own the Asus Xonar ST; but was PCI; so had to change it when I swapped from my x58 system to z77.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I actually think Gigabytes headphone amp on the sniper beats out Asus's audio solution.. Which (frankly) is 99% marketing anyway. And it's just a standard realtek chip; with an X-Fi coating. Sorry but that's all Asus's is.. There's a reason I have an Audioengine D1 USB dac.. Lol. I used to own the Asus Xonar ST; but was PCI; so had to change it when I swapped from my x58 system to z77.


I agree its the ALC898 chipset if not mistaken and the gigabyte one while advertised as their core3d stuff might be marketing also, the fact is that asus implements the alc898 chip very well. That said if someone is looking for great sound no matter what your going to need a sound card. If the gigabyte has an amp thats already a huge plus because the asus gene-z wasnt even powering a corsair 1300 properly lol


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I agree its the ALC898 chipset if not mistaken and the gigabyte one while advertised as their core3d stuff might be marketing also, the fact is that asus implements the alc898 chip very well. That said if someone is looking for great sound no matter what your going to need a sound card. If the gigabyte has an amp thats already a huge plus because the asus gene-z wasnt even powering a corsair 1300 properly lol


Yep..







. I love my D1. Anyone who appreciates sound needs a sound card or something like the D1. But fact is until people try it; they don't know what they're missing! Meaning they don't care about buying it and are just happy with sound that works! Lol. Just like mechanical keyboards! Same thing!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Yep..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love my D1. Anyone who appreciates sound needs a sound card or something like the D1. But fact is until people try it; they don't know what they're missing! Meaning they don't care about buying it and are just happy with sound that works! Lol. Just like mechanical keyboards! Same thing!
> Asus did implement it well; and the red-line is a cool effect haha. But yeah.. When they going to get some solid higher-end audio chips on these boards! ><


+1

Thats what its totally like. Onboard has come a LONG way though, I mean someone can use onboard from a maximus board or gigabyte and be happy but not until they try a sound card will they see the point. I went almost 2 years off the onboard while my z5500 was in storage while using a cheapo stereo desk set (was renting a room at someones home and knew the 5.1 would get me in trouble lol). Only thing that sucks with the DX was that I needed to connect another harness on my modular psu and in the tj08-e, that was the last thing I wanted to do haha.

Onboard is great for budget sound systems and will keep most people happy. Once you step up into decent speakers onboard becomes a limit. Its a vicious cycle lol. Now with the Dx installed I see the limit of my speakers, then one will upgrade speakers then be limited by the sound card again and it never ends....then I guess thats when someone matures to an audiophile lol Im bad enough with cpu's I cant afford to do this with sound too









And good one on the mechanical boards, until I got one early this year i had NOOOOooooo idea what I was missing.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Haha, the sniper will be perfect. I was surprised to see the detail that they put into the onboard sound on that card. Im guessing asus probably has the best onboard sound implementation but if anyone is gonna take it from them it might be that sniper mobo. Onboard sound is often never really mentioned on mobo reviews but on matx where the pci-e slots are in high demand i wish they focused on it more. The issue becomes sli/cf or sound card more often than on atx stuff.


I hear you. Sniper will look sick in my build. Only problem its like 100 buck more than my current card, so i will be stepping it majorly up in price. I have to save up some money ! I think ill stick with my X-Fi Titanium for now though. Still dont really trust onboard....


----------



## listen to remix

How did you guys deal with the hard drive noise in this case? A WD Black 1 TB is pretty noisy on the bottom slot (didn't use hard drive cage).


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> How did you guys deal with the hard drive noise in this case? A WD Black 1 TB is pretty noisy on the bottom slot (didn't use hard drive cage).


SSD, and external USB3 drive for storage. not alot of reason to put internal HDD anymore. if you need it. put it on the SSD. if you don't need it, put it on an external drive. (yes that includes your 2.5 TB of porn







)


----------



## listen to remix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> How did you guys deal with the hard drive noise in this case? A WD Black 1 TB is pretty noisy on the bottom slot (didn't use hard drive cage).
> 
> 
> 
> SSD, and external USB3 drive for storage. not alot of reason to put internal HDD anymore. if you need it. put it on the SSD. if you don't need it, put it on an external drive. (yes that includes your 2.5 TB of porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

It's not a build for me. So the WD Black 1 TB was a must =T

I was thinking about putting rubber foam under the bottom slot for the single HDD.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> It's not a build for me. So the WD Black 1 TB was a must =T
> 
> I was thinking about putting rubber foam under the bottom slot for the single HDD.


if that is the problem... then something similar to this might help using the 5.25 bays


----------



## Onions

i put both my drives in teh bays up 5.25 inch bay..... with the right mount there so silent i dont even hear them


----------



## Borarah

Mines on the bottom bay, with the single HDD cage with my SSD right under it. I admit the HDD is loud, but its old, 2007 I think haha. Loudest thing in my case!
Also scored a Thermalright HR-05 IFX and Thermalright HR-05 SLI NB and SB coolers for my Rampage II Gene. Stock volts, the NB gets to 70c!!!


----------



## psyclum

that HR-05 SLi should work great with the AP181 blowing on it


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that HR-05 SLi should work great with the AP181 blowing on it


I know right! Just waiting for it to arrive now. Got both for $50 posted so I'd say it's a decent deal considering it's pretty much brand new (2nd hand).
If passive cooling is great, I'll get back into ocing the little beast, otherwise I have to find a 80mm fan


----------



## psyclum

nah. 80mm fan is so last decade







besides i doubt it will give you anything more then what the AP181 is already doing anyway.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *listen to remix*
> 
> How did you guys deal with the hard drive noise in this case? A WD Black 1 TB is pretty noisy on the bottom slot (didn't use hard drive cage).


I used the silver stone FP55 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter up top with a Crucial 128 gb ssd and a seagate 2 tb, and It's quiet as hell. The black is naturally loud isn't it at 10k 7200 rpm? Possibly some sound deadening sheets or even convert to an ssd and slowerdrive?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I used the silver stone FP55 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter up top with a Crucial 128 gb ssd and a seagate 2 tb, and It's quiet as hell. The black is naturally loud isn't it at 10k rpm? Possibly some sound deadening sheets or even convert to an ssd and 7400 rpm drive?


wd black is 7200rpm which is still quite loud. most of the quiet storage drives these days are 5400RPM or slower drives


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> wd black is 7200rpm which is still quite loud. most of the quiet storage drives these days are 5400RPM or slower drives


My mistake I was thinking of the velociraptor drive. I can barely hear my drive and it runs at 7200rpm esp with the front fan and even that's not very loud.


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My mistake I was thinking of the velociraptor drive. I can barely hear my drive and it runs at 7200rpm esp with the front fan and even that's not very loud.


My front fan runs at 450-480RPM using a FC and I can still hear it.... lol


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> My front fan runs at 450-480RPM using a FC and I can still hear it.... lol


There's a reason I took out my HDD from the case.. Lol. Was making a fair bit of noise in that cage. It's not the best. ><

I run a fan controller as well; best idea ever lol. Luckily for me the loudest thing in my rig is my AP 181 at 700rpm when I'm gaming. My Asus DCUII 670 is the quietest card I've ever owned. =D


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I run a fan controller as well; best idea ever lol. Luckily for me the loudest thing in my rig is my AP 181 at 700rpm when I'm gaming. My Asus DCUII 670 is the quietest card I've ever owned. =D


hehe yah the loudest part of my FT02 is also the [email protected] while gaming







starting to wonder what is the point to AP182's since 700RPM is about as loud as i want my fan to spin... so what good is a 2000RPM fan going to do for me?


----------



## 66racer

Anyone know of some 180mm fans that can be run in a push/pull setup without cutting the mobo tray? Im looking for more airflow through the radiator to cool the internals. My rear 120mm creates a vacuum in the case when on max even with the front on high


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone know of some 180mm fans that can be run in a push/pull setup without cutting the mobo tray? Im looking for more airflow through the radiator to cool the internals. My rear 120mm creates a vacuum in the case when on max even with the front on high


Phobya SW/SB? Haven't tested but I think they should fit... 25mm each I think.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hehe yah the loudest part of my FT02 is also the [email protected] while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting to wonder what is the point to AP182's since 700RPM is about as loud as i want my fan to spin... so what good is a 2000RPM fan going to do for me?


exactly







180mm fans at 2000rpm ouch, not pretty


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*
> 
> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 180mm fans at 2000rpm ouch, not pretty


Yeah it gets loud, but for the same amount of airflow, nothing is quieter... relative speaking.









Some of you maybe wondering why it took us a while to finally launch this fan after showing it at CES early this January. We took our time to improve the acoustics for the AP182 despite switching to dual ball bearing from sleeve bearing used in the AP181. So at the same rpm, AP182 will be quieter than AP181 and the included speed controller can also slow the AP182 down to 500rpm.


----------



## Pr0PaIn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Yeah it gets loud, but for the same amount of airflow, nothing is quieter... relative speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you maybe wondering why it took us a while to finally launch this fan after showing it at CES early this January. We took our time to improve the acoustics for the AP182 despite switching to dual ball bearing from sleeve bearing used in the AP181. So at the same rpm, AP182 will be quieter than AP181 and the included speed controller can also slow the AP182 down to 500rpm.


I look forward to these. When will they be availaible in Denmark ?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Yeah it gets loud, but for the same amount of airflow, nothing is quieter... relative speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you maybe wondering why it took us a while to finally launch this fan after showing it at CES early this January. We took our time to improve the acoustics for the AP182 despite switching to dual ball bearing from sleeve bearing used in the AP181. So at the same rpm, AP182 will be quieter than AP181 and the included speed controller can also slow the AP182 down to 500rpm.


is this Tony Ou? or someone actually from silverstone? if it is let me be the 1st to say WELCOME to OCN







you have quite a following here at OCN. please let Allikat know so she can add you in the official silverstone case owner's club thread as well as OCN staff so they can put vender tag under your name







Silverstone has a very strong following here at OCN and I was hoping you guys would finally send someone here to help with your loyal customers







I know Tony is active on Hardforums but it's kinda a pain for me bounce between 2 forums just to get the latest silverstone info from the man himself









to be honest i'm much more interested in the performance of the new silverstone HSF vs something like a silver arrow or phantek? any clue when a review will be hitting our way?


----------



## illli

hello everyone. just wondering is there a way to remove the front 180mm fan? it looks like it is screwed in from the other side so i have to somehow take the front panel off? i'm trying to find some kind of guide but so far i have not found any.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illli*
> 
> hello everyone. just wondering is there a way to remove the front 180mm fan? it looks like it is screwed in from the other side so i have to somehow take the front panel off? i'm trying to find some kind of guide but so far i have not found any.


Three small screws each side hold the front panel on, A little awkward to get to but not impossible.


----------



## illli

yep i finally figured it out. it was a pain in the butt. maybe if there is ever a new revision in the future they can try to address this


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Yeah it gets loud, but for the same amount of airflow, nothing is quieter... relative speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you maybe wondering why it took us a while to finally launch this fan after showing it at CES early this January. We took our time to improve the acoustics for the AP182 despite switching to dual ball bearing from sleeve bearing used in the AP181. So at the same rpm, AP182 will be quieter than AP181 and the included speed controller can also slow the AP182 down to 500rpm.


im not doubting the power of AP fans, i just cant stand any fans running at that speed









i was under the impression that APs used FDBs, any reason for the switch to 2BB? i'm not a fan master but i thought FDB were quieter but more expensive. anyway, very nice touch on the 500rpm


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*
> 
> im not doubting the power of AP fans, i just cant stand any fans running at that speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was under the impression that APs used FDBs, any reason for the switch to 2BB? i'm not a fan master but i thought FDB were quieter but more expensive. anyway, very nice touch on the 500rpm


actually AP181's are sleeve bearings not FDB's. FDB is in actuality simply sleeve bearing with a better seal so the lub inside doesn't dry out easily. as for overall performance, the FDB brings a sleeve bearing to the same durability as ball bearings (50,000hr MTBF) typically sleeve bearing has a MTBF of maybe 20,000hr's


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Borarah*
> 
> Phobya SW/SB? Haven't tested but I think they should fit... 25mm each I think.


Thanks for the input, Yeah I think you or someone else once mentioned them but the cfm rating seems too low. I think spec is 56cfm at their 700rpm. MAYBE 2 of them would be slightly better than one ap181 on high but not sure its worth the gamble vs just buying and modding the mobo tray.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Yeah it gets loud, but for the same amount of airflow, nothing is quieter... relative speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of you maybe wondering why it took us a while to finally launch this fan after showing it at CES early this January. We took our time to improve the acoustics for the AP182 despite switching to dual ball bearing from sleeve bearing used in the AP181. So at the same rpm, AP182 will be quieter than AP181 and the included speed controller can also slow the AP182 down to 500rpm.


Any idea how the ap182 would do as a push fan through a radiator? Im thinking I need to run another fan to get the results i want.


----------



## Vuashke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually AP181's are sleeve bearings not FDB's. FDB is in actuality simply sleeve bearing with a better seal so the lub inside doesn't dry out easily. as for overall performance, the FDB brings a sleeve bearing to the same durability as ball bearings (50,000hr MTBF) typically sleeve bearing has a MTBF of maybe 20,000hr's


thought it was poor practice to have sleeve bearings horizontally?


----------



## one80

Seeing the front fan is 140mm compatible, has anyone swapped one out for a Noiseblocker 140mm?


----------



## FlashFir

Question for PS07/TJ08-E owners, what do you guys think about fitting a Noctua D14 as well as a 120mm rad in on either case? I'm trying to figure out what will work with my GPU hooked up to an Antec 620


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vuashke*
> 
> thought it was poor practice to have sleeve bearings horizontally?


actually, after doing alittle digging, it seems like it's bad to have the fan blowing upwards on any bearing type. it has to do with how the fan blade assembly is attached to the frame itself. when you have the fan blowing upwards, the bearing doesn't actually get used. most fans just have a retaining clip (c clip) that holds the fan blade assembly onto the frame and what c clip becomes the bearing when the fan is blowing upwards.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually, after doing alittle digging, it seems like it's bad to have the fan blowing upwards on any bearing type. it has to do with how the fan blade assembly is attached to the frame itself. when you have the fan blowing upwards, the bearing doesn't actually get used. most fans just have a retaining clip (c clip) that holds the fan blade assembly onto the frame and what c clip becomes the bearing when the fan is blowing upwards.


Interesting. I would see this being the case if the bearing isnt pressed onto the fan blade assembly. What should happen is the bearing should be in contact with the clip, and since its a bearing it wouldnt rub away the clip, instead allow the bearing to spin as intended. BUT im not sure if we are really talking about bearings or bushings that are called bearings.

Either way we are digging too deep into this issue, just case fans


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually, after doing alittle digging, it seems like it's bad to have the fan blowing upwards on any bearing type. it has to do with how the fan blade assembly is attached to the frame itself. when you have the fan blowing upwards, the bearing doesn't actually get used. most fans just have a retaining clip (c clip) that holds the fan blade assembly onto the frame and what c clip becomes the bearing when the fan is blowing upwards.


shouldnt matter, as top fans should always be blowing in IMO

positive pressure cooling FTW


----------



## Mister Penguin

Here's my build. Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## sdw333

Hi fellow TJ08-E owners.








Got my new case the other day - I'm a newbie again - my first build for over 12 years - I can't wait to get it running.
I'm not over-clocking - so maybe I should go elsewhere - please let me know if I'm in the wrong forum/place.
I'm intending to build a FreeNAS server - and I want it to run real quiet - hence the TJ08-E case.
Can I ask some questions from some of you more experienced ladies and gents?
1) My Intel CPU came without thermal paste for the stock cooler - do I need a thermal paste?
2) Are the stock Intel coolers noisy? If so - can anyone recommend a really quiet (non-water cooled) cooler that will fit in the TJ08-E's 165mm clearance?
3) Where on earth can I get a USB 3 female plug through 90 degrees (left or right) to male socket 19 pin adapter - or a short but flexible internal 19 pin USB 3 extension cable of female plug to male socket? I ask because the TJ08-E's USB 3 front panel cable won't properly fit under the 4-bay TJ08-E drive cage for my ASUS P8B75-M motherboard. I really have searched high and low and tried to find such an adapter - but no luck for me. I suspect my googling skills aren't up to it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## illli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdw333*
> 
> Hi fellow TJ08-E owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) My Intel CPU came without thermal paste for the stock cooler - do I need a thermal paste?


yes, that is essential. when you buy a different heatsink sometimes they include a little for you to use.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Here's my build. Sorry for the poor picture quality.


Is that a 690?


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Is that a 690?


Yes


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdw333*
> 
> Hi fellow TJ08-E owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my new case the other day - I'm a newbie again - my first build for over 12 years - I can't wait to get it running.
> I'm not over-clocking - so maybe I should go elsewhere - please let me know if I'm in the wrong forum/place.
> I'm intending to build a FreeNAS server - and I want it to run real quiet - hence the TJ08-E case.
> Can I ask some questions from some of you more experienced ladies and gents?
> 1) My Intel CPU came without thermal paste for the stock cooler - do I need a thermal paste?
> 2) Are the stock Intel coolers noisy? If so - can anyone recommend a really quiet (non-water cooled) cooler that will fit in the TJ08-E's 165mm clearance?
> 3) Where on earth can I get a USB 3 female plug through 90 degrees (left or right) to male socket 19 pin adapter - or a short but flexible internal 19 pin USB 3 extension cable of female plug to male socket? I ask because the TJ08-E's USB 3 front panel cable won't properly fit under the 4-bay TJ08-E drive cage for my ASUS P8B75-M motherboard. I really have searched high and low and tried to find such an adapter - but no luck for me. I suspect my googling skills aren't up to it.
> Thanks in advance.


Stock cooler always comes with paste already on it..,


----------



## Vuashke

1) it should come with a layer of paste on the cooler
2)they're alright at idle but they get annoying when you start loading your cpu. id grab a hyper 212+, chuck out the fan, and buy something decent like low rpm GT/slipstream/realsilent
3)no idea


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Is that a 690?


Yes. A bit more details on the build are found in my sig.


----------



## LucifersLoofa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Yes. A bit more details on the build are found in my sig.


oh just one of those cheap little builds then


----------



## 66racer

Lol


----------



## SI51

Anyone have a 170mm PSU installed in this case?


----------



## sdw333

Cheers people. Thanks for the replies.
Now to find a silent cooler that'll fit LGA1155 socket.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Yes. A bit more details on the build are found in my sig.


What are your temps like?


----------



## miracj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdw333*
> 
> 1) My Intel CPU came without thermal paste for the stock cooler - do I need a thermal paste?


Absolutely, if you don't want to overheat your CPU. I suggest something like Antec Formula 7 Nano Diamond Thermal Compound, which is what I used. Available at local office stores and computer stores as well as online.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdw333*
> 
> 2) Are the stock Intel coolers noisy? If so - can anyone recommend a really quiet (non-water cooled) cooler that will fit in the TJ08-E's 165mm clearance?


I used a Antec Kuhler H20 620 water cooler which was easy to install, self contained and made the space very open. This cooler only uses one included 2-pin fan (it could also use 2 fans, but doesn't need it), which I replaced with a PWM 4 pin 120mm fan hooked directly to the motherboard, making it better as the fan is now controllable. It is very quiet even using the original fan and keeps the cpu very cool. The weight is also much less than a heavy air-cooled cpu cooler. This solution is a whole lot simpler and better than an air cooled IMHO. P.S. Make sure the fan blows out of the case towards the back.

I have an MSI GTX 580 lightning in the case, and the only time I hear any noise is from the GPU when it is doing rendering or extreme games,


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> What are your temps like?


*I ran a simple AIDA CPU stress test for 40 minutes and CPU temps are decent:*


*I also ran Furmark for about 15 minutes:*


As you may know, Furmark is not like playing games. Furmark stresses the GPU closer to 100% by default as opposed to many modern games which are more optimized to scale based on video settings. In gaming or rendering, my temperatures would never reach this high. Depending on the the application, I would average about 45-55 degrees C. The 690 is worth it in my opinion and perfect for this type of case.


----------



## Ryth

Hey there

I stumbled upon this thread and wanted to get some expert advice on this Micro ATX case and what I was planning on buying and if the following components would work/fit (PS/GPU/HeatSink, etc) and if it will keep cool enough.

Case - Silverstone TJ08-E

MB - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 or ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77
Friend suggests ASUS but the P8Z77-M PRO seems to be getting bad reviews on NewEgg for booting up/issues

CPU - Intel i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5 GHz 4xcore

GPU - Gigabyte GTX 670 OC'ed

PS - OCZ 700W PSU

RAM G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)

SSD - SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128B/WW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
HHD - 1 TB 10000RPM Spinning disc to be added later.

Heat Sink - Cooler Master N520

Will this case/rig fit and be good enough for that CPU/GPU and keeping it cool and running without overheating? Or would I need to add more fans and a Corsair H80 I've read the stories about the smaller cases heating up like ovens. I don't plan on overclocking unless needed in the future...and really havent done much if at all OC'ing in the past minus a few times here and there. (So the maximus board is prob overkill)

I also saw the Silverstone SG09 and was looking at that also since my storage needs aren't that great (though I think the TJ looks overall better)

I'm new to this and don't want to f'up anything nor purchasing. Plan to play games like GW2, WoW, Dishonored, AC3, etc and do graphic design and after effects stuff.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Borarah

Anyone in Sydney want to do a group purchase on some MDPC?









Thinking of sleeving cables, I'm anal about my colours. Will be ordering some Copper Brown and Vivid Violet Sleeving and maybe some Black.


----------



## one80

Can anyone verify if I can swap out the front 180mm fan for a 140mm?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Can anyone verify if I can swap out the front 180mm fan for a 140mm?


You can. There's a set of mounting holes for a 140mm.


----------



## MaxFTW

Within a month ill be changing to a PS07 White, Virtually the same case.

Had problems with the 180mm fan on this and its already starting to conk out :/

Plans for the PS07 is to have all fans noctua









Oh and ill be able to fit my case badges on there too


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Within a month ill be changing to a PS07 White, Virtually the same case.
> Had problems with the 180mm fan on this and its already starting to conk out :/
> Plans for the PS07 is to have all fans noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and ill be able to fit my case badges on there too


I had issue with my front fan too. Opened the well in the fan hub; put some machine (sewing) oil in. All fixed.


----------



## TheWolfe

Hey guys, this is my first time posting in here, but I was hoping to get some recommendations on fitting hard drives in this case.

I have an SSD for boot, and I'm currently using an external hard drive 24/7, but I want to have 2 x 3TB in the case. I don't have a CD player, so I'm wanting to use the 5.25 bays.

The only thing I've found are these two products:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817990022

(Which I bought, and was crap. The screws broke and were stuck, and I had to throw it away.)

and

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997018

(Which I haven't tried, but is expensive since I'd need two of these, making it almost $50)

Has anyone tried these? Or have any cheaper solutions for this case in particular?

My HD tray is removed because I don't have enough room for the SATA cables since my motherboard has them sideways.


----------



## baconcow

I had a quick question. I have already built and ordered my SilverStone TJ08-E without a wireless card. I have an old USB wifi adapter (wireless b/g), but wanted something a little better for this computer. I am going to have a GTX 690 plugged into the Rampage IV Gene and I was wondering if there is enough room in this case for an Asus PCE-N15? Or, should I stick with a USB wifi adapter? I am very far away from my router and internet socket, so cables are out of the question, for now.

Thanks


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first time posting in here, but I was hoping to get some recommendations on fitting hard drives in this case.
> I have an SSD for boot, and I'm currently using an external hard drive 24/7, but I want to have 2 x 3TB in the case. I don't have a CD player, so I'm wanting to use the 5.25 bays.
> The only thing I've found are these two products:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817990022
> 
> (Which I bought, and was crap. The screws broke and were stuck, and I had to throw it away.)
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997018
> 
> (Which I haven't tried, but is expensive since I'd need two of these, making it almost $50)
> Has anyone tried these? Or have any cheaper solutions for this case in particular?
> My HD tray is removed because I don't have enough room for the SATA cables since my motherboard has them sideways.


Hey, I mounted my harddrive in the bays using some cable. It is suspended and completely quiet in there as is. This would work for 2 harddrives. The SSD can be mounted on the backside or anywhere really.

EDIT: Something like this, except I used much nicer looking cables.


----------



## xela-yuki6

Hi people,

Stumbled upon this thread/site soon after deciding to use the TJ08-E as the case for my first ever PC build. I've basically settled on the following components for my multitasking PC.

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
CPU HSF: Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
Mobo: AsRock Z77 Pro4-M
RAM: G.Skill Ares F3-1600C10D-16GAO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
SSD: SanDisk Extreme 240GB
HDD: N/A (possibly add in a WD Green 2TB or other 3.5in drive at a later date, will use my 1TB external usb3.0 drive in the meantime...)
GPU: N/A (may add a card later when I feel ready/that I need it)
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E
PSU: Antec High Current Gamer 520W-M
ODD: Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1 OEM $99

The reason I've slipped the CM 212 in there is to keep the temps low and also the whole system quiet. I'd also like to dabble with a moderate 4.0-4.5ghz OC at some stage. Will likely slip a standalone GPU card in when I'm ready as well. Would the build be capable of this?

Also, been inspired by the impressive cable/case management in this thread. Mine may be more subtle than extravagant, but any tips would be handy as it's my first build.

With cooling, should I be looking to use an exhaust fan? What would you recommend for a cooling setup?


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baconcow*
> 
> I had a quick question. I have already built and ordered my SilverStone TJ08-E without a wireless card. I have an old USB wifi adapter (wireless b/g), but wanted something a little better for this computer. I am going to have a GTX 690 plugged into the Rampage IV Gene and I was wondering if there is enough room in this case for an Asus PCE-N15? Or, should I stick with a USB wifi adapter? I am very far away from my router and internet socket, so cables are out of the question, for now.
> Thanks


Have you checked out powerline adapters ?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I had issue with my front fan too. Opened the well in the fan hub; put some machine (sewing) oil in. All fixed.


I know its that easy but minor things i am thinking about just make me to go ahead and get a whole new case.

Like with the PS07 i can put all my case badges / stickers on the case and i can have every fan in there a noctua, And various other minor reasons.

Having this case for a spare though will most definitely be used in my next build.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first time posting in here, but I was hoping to get some recommendations on fitting hard drives in this case.
> I have an SSD for boot, and I'm currently using an external hard drive 24/7, but I want to have 2 x 3TB in the case. I don't have a CD player, so I'm wanting to use the 5.25 bays.
> 
> Or have any cheaper solutions for this case in particular?
> My HD tray is removed because I don't have enough room for the SATA cables since my motherboard has them sideways.


I'm using these my TJ08E server


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Need a fast answer if possible!

I plan on ordering 16GB of Ram tomorrow! I have a coupon code that was sent to me E-mail, was wondering if this set of ram would fit in the case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226337

Gigabyte G1 M3 Sniper Motherboard
Most likely a Antec 620 CPU Cooler.

I am worried about clearance.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Need a fast answer if possible!
> I plan on ordering 16GB of Ram tomorrow! I have a coupon code that was sent to me E-mail, was wondering if this set of ram would fit in the case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226337
> Gigabyte G1 M3 Sniper Motherboard
> Most likely a Antec 620 CPU Cooler.
> I am worried about clearance.


How is the ram going to have any clearance issues with an all in one liquid cooler? serisouly?!


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *randomnerd865*
> 
> How is the ram going to have any clearance issues with an all in one liquid cooler? serisouly?!


Sorry, new to this.

What about the Hard Drive cage? Will a 1Tb drive hit the heat sinks?


----------



## Hicountryrider

Hello all,

Great thread, lots of info and ideas. Plan on using this case for my 3rd build (1st one for me!). I also have looked at the LIAN LI A05FNB but it is almost 4.5" longer than the TJ108B-E. Other dimensions were very close. I'm striving to build a small, fast and quiet system (isn't everyone!) that will be used mainly for Photoshop, browsing and MS Office. No gaming.

Here are the main build components I plan on using in this case:

ASRock Z77 Pro4-M motherboard
i5 3570K CPU
Samsung 2x4GB DDR3 1600 SDRAM - really low profile!
Samsung 830 Series 128GB SATA III SSD
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA III HDD
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler
Noctua NF-S12B FLX 120mm fan - for rear exhaust. Ugly and expensive but very quiet and effective from what I've heard. Open to other suggestions.
Corsair VX550 PSU - bought a couple of years ago but never used. Should be more than sufficient for my purposes. One drawback-not modular.
AFT XM5U All-in-one USB 2.0 3.5" Card Reader - will use in bottom 3.5 bay
Rosewill RX-C200P 2.5" SSD / HDD Plastic Mounting Kit for 3.5" Drive Bay - cheap but should work for mounting SSD in cage. Open to suggestions/alternatives.
I do a lot of CD and DVD copying so I will be using both upper 5.25 optical drive bays. Already have these. Don't plan on adding a discrete VGA card unless the 3570K's HD4000 graphics really suck.

My questions:

Using the CM cooler with the WD HDD in the cage I would assume that I will have to remount the CM fan and use it in a Pull config. Correct?
Using the AP front fan, the CM reversed CPU fan in Pull config and the Noctua S12B FLX as an exhaust fan will this be an effective and quiet air flow setup?
The ASRock board has a 4 pin PWM CPU fan header and a 4 pin PWM Cha_1 header. I could hook up the AP fan to the Cha_1 4 pin and the CM fan to the CPU 4 pin for speed control and let the Noctua run off the Cha_2 3 pin fan. The Noctua has options to run at 600, 900 or 1200 RPM using power cable restrictors. Would I be better off connecting all three fans with something like a Akasa 3 fan PWM splitter and control all three through the CPU fan header? Am I over thinking this?








I know I could use an external card reader and an external eSata or USB 3.0 HDD and not use the cage at all like I've seen in several build pictures here but I would prefer keeping everything inside the case.

Again, I really like the potential of this case and TIA for any comments or suggestions.


----------



## xela-yuki6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xela-yuki6*
> 
> Hi people,
> Stumbled upon this thread/site soon after deciding to use the TJ08-E as the case for my first ever PC build. I've basically settled on the following components for my multitasking PC.
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
> CPU HSF: Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
> Mobo: AsRock Z77 Pro4-M
> RAM: G.Skill Ares F3-1600C10D-16GAO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
> SSD: SanDisk Extreme 240GB
> HDD: N/A (possibly add in a WD Green 2TB or other 3.5in drive at a later date, will use my 1TB external usb3.0 drive in the meantime...)
> GPU: N/A (may add a card later when I feel ready/that I need it)
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E
> PSU: Antec High Current Gamer 520W-M
> ODD: Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1 OEM $99
> The reason I've slipped the CM 212 in there is to keep the temps low and also the whole system quiet. I'd also like to dabble with a moderate 4.0-4.5ghz OC at some stage. Will likely slip a standalone GPU card in when I'm ready as well. Would the build be capable of this?
> Also, been inspired by the impressive cable/case management in this thread. Mine may be more subtle than extravagant, but any tips would be handy as it's my first build.
> With cooling, should I be looking to use an exhaust fan? What would you recommend for a cooling setup?


Bump.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Okay, just read up on Closed Loop CPU coolers, like the Antec 620. Is there any Air coolers that are around the $50.00 price that would fit in this case and not block the following ram?

Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226337

The ones listed on the first page are kind of big, such as the Silver Arrow and Noctua.

I am hoping to overclock my 3570k to 3.8 - 4.0.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Okay, just read up on Closed Loop CPU coolers, like the Antec 620. Is there any Air coolers that are around the $50.00 price that would fit in this case and not block the following ram?
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 16GB
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226337
> The ones listed on the first page are kind of big, such as the Silver Arrow and Noctua.
> I am hoping to overclock my 3570k to 3.8 - 4.0.


Hyper 212 Evo should be fine for such a mild overclock.

Shouldn't be too large.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xela-yuki6*
> 
> Hi people,
> Stumbled upon this thread/site soon after deciding to use the TJ08-E as the case for my first ever PC build. I've basically settled on the following components for my multitasking PC.
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
> CPU HSF: Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO
> Mobo: AsRock Z77 Pro4-M
> RAM: G.Skill Ares F3-1600C10D-16GAO 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3
> SSD: SanDisk Extreme 240GB
> HDD: N/A (possibly add in a WD Green 2TB or other 3.5in drive at a later date, will use my 1TB external usb3.0 drive in the meantime...)
> GPU: N/A (may add a card later when I feel ready/that I need it)
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E
> PSU: Antec High Current Gamer 520W-M
> ODD: Lite-On IHAS324 24x DVDRW
> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1 OEM $99
> The reason I've slipped the CM 212 in there is to keep the temps low and also the whole system quiet. I'd also like to dabble with a moderate 4.0-4.5ghz OC at some stage. Will likely slip a standalone GPU card in when I'm ready as well. Would the build be capable of this?
> Also, been inspired by the impressive cable/case management in this thread. Mine may be more subtle than extravagant, but any tips would be handy as it's my first build.
> With cooling, should I be looking to use an exhaust fan? What would you recommend for a cooling setup?


Everything looks fine.

Hyper 212 Evo will allow for around 4.2ghz on an ivy i5. Any higher and you'd be pushing the temps most likely.

Yes your build will handle any single GPU perfectly fine. (GTX 660 ti/ 7870, 670, 680, 7950, 7970) etc.

Don't NEED an exhaust fan. Some people prefer it. I don't. I opt for silence so an exhaust fan is a nono for me. There's enough positive pressure in this case to make it not worth it.

The only other consideration I'd make would be spend 10 bucks extra on an Asus P8Z77-M Pro board. I just prefer Asus; and the Asrock Extreme 4-M is a cut down version of its brother (full atx version, not just in size, but it has less power phases etc etc). Blah blah doesn't REALLY make a difference lol.


----------



## xela-yuki6

Thanks for the response.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Hyper 212 Evo will allow for around 4.2ghz on an ivy i5...


Fantastic, can't see myself wanting to push it much harder than that. How drastically could OCing reduce CPU lifespan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> ...will handle any single GPU perfectly fine. (GTX 660 ti/ 7870, 670, 680, 7950, 7970) etc.


Yeah I figured that the case really isn't that limiting in terms of GPU choices, so once I have cash and a card in mind, I may consider slipping a standalone GPU in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Don't NEED an exhaust fan. Some people prefer it. I don't. I opt for silence so an exhaust fan is a nono for me. There's enough positive pressure in this case to make it not worth it.


Might just see how it goes temperature wise before I put an exhaust fan in. I like the idea of a relatively silent build, but since it'll be in a relatively confined location, perhaps an exhaust would we wise?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> ...spend 10 bucks extra on an Asus P8Z77-M Pro board...


Done! Does the added power phase suggest a more stable OC?


----------



## Copywright

Is there enough room to SLI two GTX 680s in this case? I know there are four expansion slots, but it just looks too cramped to be able to do it.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Okay, the Cooler Master EVO is definitely in consideration! Are there any other coolers out there?

What about an exhaust fan, for dust purposes, as my room collects a good amount of dust.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Have any of you got pictures of the TJ08 and Bitfenix Prodigy side by side?

Still not sure where I may go with graphics card choice for this case and my proposed build.

I would like to run my games at very high frame rates to get the most out of my BenQ 120hz monitor, which so far as I have read may require two GTX-670, or two GTX-680, or a GTX-690?

I am also tempted to go for a Mini ITX build too after seeing the Bitfenix Prodigy case and capabilities of Mini ITX Z77 systems.

So now I don't know what I am thinking lol, I can't seem to make my mind up, I want a reasonable PC that plays games with all details on high at very high frame rates, that's hopefully going to last 5 years and be capable enough for any future interests or games within that time.

Not sure on i7 or i5. and if I want 8gb or 16gb or ram?

Do I want a Maximus Gene Z77, or Asus Mini ITX Z77?

Jeez how do you guys get any sleep?


----------



## Ryth

Quote:


> Hey there
> 
> I stumbled upon this thread and wanted to get some expert advice on this Micro ATX case and what I was planning on buying and if the following components would work/fit (PS/GPU/HeatSink, etc) and if it will keep cool enough.
> 
> Case - Silverstone TJ08-E
> 
> MB - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 or ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77
> Friend suggests ASUS but the P8Z77-M PRO seems to be getting bad reviews on NewEgg for booting up/issues
> 
> CPU - Intel i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5 GHz 4xcore
> 
> GPU - Gigabyte GTX 670 OC'ed
> 
> PS - OCZ 700W PSU
> 
> RAM G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
> 
> SSD - SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128B/WW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
> HHD - 1 TB 10000RPM Spinning disc to be added later.
> 
> Heat Sink - Cooler Master N520
> 
> Will this case/rig fit and be good enough for that CPU/GPU and keeping it cool and running without overheating? Or would I need to add more fans and a Corsair H80 I've read the stories about the smaller cases heating up like ovens. I don't plan on overclocking unless needed in the future...and really havent done much if at all OC'ing in the past minus a few times here and there. (So the maximus board is prob overkill)
> 
> I also saw the Silverstone SG09 and was looking at that also since my storage needs aren't that great (though I think the TJ looks overall better)
> 
> I'm new to this and don't want to f'up anything nor purchasing. Plan to play games like GW2, WoW, Dishonored, AC3, etc and do graphic design and after effects stuff.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback. thumb.gif


/Bumpage


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Copywright*
> 
> Is there enough room to SLI two GTX 680s in this case? I know there are four expansion slots, but it just looks too cramped to be able to do it.


If there are 4 expansion slots there is room to sli two 680's in fact several people have, please search some before you ask.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> Have any of you got pictures of the TJ08 and Bitfenix Prodigy side by side?
> Still not sure where I may go with graphics card choice for this case and my proposed build.
> I would like to run my games at very high frame rates to get the most out of my BenQ 120hz monitor, which so far as I have read may require two GTX-670, or two GTX-680, or a GTX-690?
> I am also tempted to go for a Mini ITX build too after seeing the Bitfenix Prodigy case and capabilities of Mini ITX Z77 systems.
> So now I don't know what I am thinking lol, I can't seem to make my mind up, I want a reasonable PC that plays games with all details on high at very high frame rates, that's hopefully going to last 5 years and be capable enough for any future interests or games within that time.
> Not sure on i7 or i5. and if I want 8gb or 16gb or ram?
> Do I want a Maximus Gene Z77, or Asus Mini ITX Z77?
> Jeez how do you guys get any sleep?


I own both cases check out sig.. But to answer some of your questions 8Gb of ram is more than enough for anything you would want to do! Period. Next to help you decide with a case, If you are air cooling go with the TJ08, but if you want to water cool or are interested in it at, all get the prodigy. They are roughly the same size prodigy is wider, TJ08 is taller slightly. I5 or I7 is fine for gaming, on my lan rig im running an i3 with a 6850 and i run games fine at high detail. Its your money do what you want with the processor.... For a single monitor you can max anything out on a SINGLE 670. Sli is more heat and pretty useless for one monitor.. Hope this helps


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, this is my first time posting in here, but I was hoping to get some recommendations on fitting hard drives in this case.
> I have an SSD for boot, and I'm currently using an external hard drive 24/7, but I want to have 2 x 3TB in the case. I don't have a CD player, so I'm wanting to use the 5.25 bays.
> The only thing I've found are these two products:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817990022
> 
> (Which I bought, and was crap. The screws broke and were stuck, and I had to throw it away.)
> and
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997018
> 
> (Which I haven't tried, but is expensive since I'd need two of these, making it almost $50)
> Has anyone tried these? Or have any cheaper solutions for this case in particular?
> My HD tray is removed because I don't have enough room for the SATA cables since my motherboard has them sideways.


I used the Silverstone FP-55 and mounted my 3.5" Seagate 2tb drive & my Crucial M4 128gb SSD, in that one slot alone. You can remove the front panel of the FP55 and use the panel of the TJ08 instead.. I prefer the Silverstone FP55 route, sure it may be a higher initial cost however you'll have a cleaner install as well as the option to store 2x 3.5" HDD and 4 SSD's.


----------



## TJ08Eau

Hi all,

My Silverstone TJ08-E
Asus P8Z77-M Pro
i5-3570K
Coolermaster Hyper 612 PWM
SeaSonic M12II 520 Bronze 520W
Patriot Viper 3 2133MHz 2 x 8GB kit
PowerColor HD7970 3GB
2 SanDisk 120gb ssd, one in a 3.5 dock until I get more hardware.
Win 7





Will be getting a 24pin 90 degree power extension so I can fit the graphics card support back in.
Also looking for a quiet 180mm fan?
Accelero Xtreme 7970 will be next.

Temps so far seem to be around the 25 deg C for the cpu, 52 (125F) for the GPU

Thanks for the great forum posts on this case


----------



## 66racer

tjo8eau--
Nice build. Its a good case and as much as I have been wanting to build in a new case I cant part with mine just yet


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

So, *Cooler Master 212 Evo* may fit?
*Havik 120*?

The other ones seem huge. I need it to clear the *Mushkin Blackline* and the *HD+SSD*. Budget around *$60-ish?*


----------



## Ryth

Hey there

I stumbled upon this thread and wanted to get some expert advice on this Micro ATX case and what I was planning on buying and if the following components would work/fit (PS/GPU/HeatSink, etc) and if it will keep cool enough.

Case - Silverstone TJ08-E

MB - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 or ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77
Friend suggests ASUS but the P8Z77-M PRO seems to be getting bad reviews on NewEgg for booting up/issues

CPU - Intel i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5 GHz 4xcore

GPU - Gigabyte GTX 670 OC'ed

PS - OCZ 700W PSU

RAM G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)

SSD - SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128B/WW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
HHD - 1 TB 10000RPM Spinning disc to be added later.

Heat Sink - Cooler Master N520

Will this case/rig fit and be good enough for that CPU/GPU and keeping it cool and running without overheating? Or would I need to add more fans and a Corsair H80 I've read the stories about the smaller cases heating up like ovens. I don't plan on overclocking unless needed in the future...and really havent done much if at all OC'ing in the past minus a few times here and there. (So the maximus board is prob overkill)

I also saw the Silverstone SG09 and was looking at that also since my storage needs aren't that great (though I think the TJ looks overall better)

I'm new to this and don't want to f'up anything nor purchasing. Plan to play games like GW2, WoW, Dishonored, AC3, etc and do graphic design and after effects stuff.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## psyclum

if you do not already own the Cooler Master N520, there are much better options out there for the TJ08-E... 92mm fans are so...... last decade


----------



## Pepiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SI51*
> 
> Anyone have a 170mm PSU installed in this case?


I have it with a OCZ ZT 750w which is 175mm. I managed to fit it in with a regular dvd drive, it was a tight fit but very doable.

I figured I should post some pics after my whole build is finished and the cabling slightly more organized.

Specs:

- Case: Silverstone TJ08-E
- PSU: OCZ ZT 750w
- Mobo: Asrock Pro4-m Z77
- CPU: Intel Core i5 3570k
- Cooler: Antec Kuhler 620
- RAM: Samsung low profile 2x4GB - 1600
- GPU: Sapphire 6950 2GB Dirt3 Edition
- SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
- HDD: Hitachi Deskstar 2TB


----------



## Hicountryrider

I had posted some fan questions about this case earlier with no response. I've managed to sort of figure it out myself but still would like an opinion in regards to needing a rear exhaust fan. System would consist of a ASRock Z77 Pro-4 M, i5 3750K CPU, Samsung 830 128GB SSD, WD 1TB SATA6 7200RPM, 2x4 Samsung Green DDR3 1600 RAM and a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler with fan mounted in Pull configuration.

No gaming use, might try a modest OC (new to OCing) to 4GHz. With this setup would it be necessary to mount a rear 120mm fan? The MB would have 1 - 3 pin fan header available and I would like to use a quiet fan. I've looked at the GELID Solutions FN-SX12-10.

Any comments or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Borarah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> I had posted some fan questions about this case earlier with no response. I've managed to sort of figure it out myself but still would like an opinion in regards to needing a rear exhaust fan. System would consist of a ASRock Z77 Pro-4 M, i5 3750K CPU, Samsung 830 128GB SSD, WD 1TB SATA6 7200RPM, 2x4 Samsung Green DDR3 1600 RAM and a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler with fan mounted in Pull configuration.
> No gaming use, might try a modest OC (new to OCing) to 4GHz. With this setup would it be necessary to mount a rear 120mm fan? The MB would have 1 - 3 pin fan header available and I would like to use a quiet fan. I've looked at the GELID Solutions FN-SX12-10.
> Any comments or suggestions appreciated.


Not necessary as you're not pushing any high clocks. Push/Pull is enough to vent the hot air out the back, but if you're skeptical, you can always put on one later if it's hot.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> I had posted some fan questions about this case earlier with no response. I've managed to sort of figure it out myself but still would like an opinion in regards to needing a rear exhaust fan. System would consist of a ASRock Z77 Pro-4 M, i5 3750K CPU, Samsung 830 128GB SSD, WD 1TB SATA6 7200RPM, 2x4 Samsung Green DDR3 1600 RAM and a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler with fan mounted in Pull configuration.
> No gaming use, might try a modest OC (new to OCing) to 4GHz. With this setup would it be necessary to mount a rear 120mm fan? The MB would have 1 - 3 pin fan header available and I would like to use a quiet fan. I've looked at the GELID Solutions FN-SX12-10.
> Any comments or suggestions appreciated.


rear fan is not required in that setup. since it's designed to be a positive pressure case to begin with, your pull fan on the 212 will help push the warm air out of the case anyway. HOWEVER, do realize that a fan in a pull configuration will be louder then a fan in a push configuration. here is a quick explanation why pull fan is louder then push fan you can actually test this yourself by covering the fan with your hand on either side and listening to the acoustical difference between the 2 configurations.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> rear fan is not required in that setup. since it's designed to be a positive pressure case to begin with, your pull fan on the 212 will help push the warm air out of the case anyway. HOWEVER, do realize that a fan in a pull configuration will be louder then a fan in a push configuration. here is a quick explanation why pull fan is louder then push fan you can actually test this yourself by covering the fan with your hand on either side and listening to the acoustical difference between the 2 configurations.


Thanks for the info. The only reason I was considering a pull configuration was that it appears there could be a clearance issue with the WD HDD mounted in the cage and the CM 212 EVO with the fan mounted in the push configuration. Anyone have experience with a setup similar to this?


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pepiz*
> 
> I have it with a OCZ ZT 750w which is 175mm. I managed to fit it in with a regular dvd drive, it was a tight fit but very doable.
> I figured I should post some pics after my whole build is finished and the cabling slightly more organized.


Awesome! Thanks for the response


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Okay, been looking for pictures for Air Coolers that fit in the Tj08-E. I have found that the Cooler Master 212 Evo Will fit, plus the ones on the OP.

Anyone know what other ones will fit and are not to huge, such as the Silver arrow and Noctua?


----------



## SnakeJayd

I just ordered the parts for a build in this case.
I've been watching this thread since the beginning of the year and will soon be able to post my own build.

I am just going to do a standard installation at first, will do modifications to the case a later time.

Here is the list of parts I've ordered:

The ones with the ticks are the ones that I have or have ordered:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AsEOf1Z-Xv59dHlNS1ZvRkJ3VEt2ODVuYm5KcTBudnc


----------



## SI51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Okay, been looking for pictures for Air Coolers that fit in the Tj08-E. I have found that the Cooler Master 212 Evo Will fit, plus the ones on the OP.
> Anyone know what other ones will fit and are not to huge, such as the Silver arrow and Noctua?


D14 fits: Pictures Here


----------



## gm1k

Can someone please have a look at my build, check over if the parts will fit okay *(I want to keep the hdd cage in place with hdd's loaded).*
I am also open to your opinions on improvements.


----------



## Corsus

That looks solid. Should be fine, I'm 99.99999999% sure that build will work. Great choice in GFXcard.


----------



## Borarah

Just got my 2nd hand Antec Kuhler 620. Identical, if not very similar temps to my old U12P. I am using a Gelid Silent 12 atm though, as opposed to my old Noiseblocker fans so yeah, once i slap them on, I'm sure my kuhler would surpass the U12P.

The pump has a little rattle noise, not grind, nothing a fridge magnet can't fix


----------



## fakeblood

re did my tubing and added a 2nd 580
Just need to get a waterblock for it

excuse the poor photo, camera battery was dead


----------



## BadDad62

Lookin' good FB


----------



## Ryth

I was wondering if someone could answer this for me about the Heatsink/cooling.

Was planning on getting this case with the following:

MB - ASUS P8Z77-M PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z77 or ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77
CPU - Intel i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5 GHz 4xcore
GPU - Gigabyte GTX 670 OC'ed
PS - OCZ 700W PSU
RAM G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
SSD - SAMSUNG 830 Series MZ-7PC128B/WW 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC
*
Would this heatsink COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 be sufficient or would I need an Corsair H80?*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryth*
> 
> *
> Would this heatsink COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 be sufficient or would I need an Corsair H80?*
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103057
> Thanks for any replies.


why would you use a 92mm HSF when you can easily use a 120mm HSF?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> why would you use a 92mm HSF when you can easily use a 120mm HSF?


I use a Noctua U9B SE2 no problems. 92mm. Keeps my 2500k nice and cool. Though for a i7 3770k I'd step up definitely. I was opting for silence and wanted to try a noctua product for once haha. So ya.


----------



## randomnerd865

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I use a Noctua U9B SE2 no problems. 92mm. Keeps my 2500k nice and cool. Though for a i7 3770k I'd step up definitely. I was opting for silence and wanted to try a noctua product for once haha. So ya.


I also have that cooler I was getting amazing temps and i could turn the fan speed to 60% and be dead silent. 2500k at 5 ghz for a 92mm cooler is impressive.


----------



## sdw333

Hi Forum,

I've already built a system in my TJ08-E but I'm gonna rip out the mobo and start again with an Asus P8B-M.
I've researched and matched all my components - but I just can't get my head around choosing a decent quiet cooler.

Can anyone recommend a quiet cooler for LGA1155 socket with a Xeon E3 at 69 Watts?

I want to keep both drive cages - full of disk.
Ideally I'd like the cooler to be as quiet as possible, and I guess I don't need water cooling if my CPU is only 69 W.
I know about 165mm height clearance in this case.
My RAM is normal - no big fins.

Many thanks,
Dave.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Blah, been reading multiple reviews of Air Coolers and still have not decided. Really worried about the whole *Ram clearance* with the Mushkin *Blackline*. Do you think the Evo would be clear of the heat sinks?


----------



## viper699

Anyone chime in please.

I put the mobo w/HSF in. My HSF is the NH-D14.

Originally I had removed the case's HDD cage for better airflow and *SPACE* w/my monster sized HSF. The SSD is mounted to the bottom of case in the 3.5" drive bay, and on top of it, within the same bay is my 1TB HDD. However, the back of the HDD rests against the HSF fan clip. I don't want that because I'm concerned about vibrations from the fan being transferred to the HDD.

I can't put the case's HDD back inside w/the 1TB mounted inside it because then the HSF fan won't fit.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper699*
> 
> Anyone chime in please.
> I put the mobo w/HSF in. My HSF is the NH-D14.
> Originally I had removed the case's HDD cage for better airflow and *SPACE* w/my monster sized HSF. The SSD is mounted to the bottom of case in the 3.5" drive bay, and on top of it, within the same bay is my 1TB HDD. However, the back of the HDD rests against the HSF fan clip. I don't want that because I'm concerned about vibrations from the fan being transferred to the HDD.
> I can't put the case's HDD back inside w/the 1TB mounted inside it because then the HSF fan won't fit.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks in advance.


Purchase a 5.25 - 3.5 adapter and place the 1tb drive up there? That is what i have done with mine


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I used the Silverstone FP-55 and mounted my 3.5" Seagate 2tb drive & my Crucial M4 128gb SSD, in that one slot alone. You can remove the front panel of the FP55 and use the panel of the TJ08 instead.. I prefer the Silverstone FP55 route, sure it may be a higher initial cost however you'll have a cleaner install as well as the option to store 2x 3.5" HDD and 4 SSD's.


I'm a little confused. It can fit how many SSDs and HDs?

I currently have one SSD on the bottom (so I won't need to put it in the 5.25 bay) and I have (2) 3.5 HDs for storage. Can the FP55 hold two hard drives? Will I have to buy two of them? They're around $15 bucks, so it's pretty nice.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*
> 
> I'm a little confused. It can fit how many SSDs and HDs?
> I currently have one SSD on the bottom (so I won't need to put it in the 5.25 bay) and I have (2) 3.5 HDs for storage. Can the FP55 hold two hard drives? Will I have to buy two of them? They're around $15 bucks, so it's pretty nice.


I believe technically it will hold two 2.5" drives and a single 3.5" drive at the same time, but owning it I cant imagine the wiring nightmare it would be fitting more than 2 drives in that small space. I used it for a single 3.5" drive.

edit:
As in that small space I meant within the single 5.25" bay.


----------



## Blindsay

well i ran into a little snafu putting my TJ08-E together. I am using the hard drive cage that also serves to prop the video card up so it doesnt sag and my usb 3.0 front header connect is right on the otherside of it and i have to bend the cable quite a bit for it to clear, causes a lot of flex on the header and im afraid its going to break right off


----------



## TheWolfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I believe technically it will hold two 2.5" drives and a single 3.5" drive at the same time, but owning it I cant imagine the wiring nightmare it would be fitting more than 2 drives in that small space. I used it for a single 3.5" drive.
> edit:
> As in that small space I meant within the single 5.25" bay.












Right now I have this Prombox 4 bay external hard drive: http://www.mediasonicstore.com/servlet/the-13/Mediasonic-ProBox-4-Bay/Detail

I thought it was a great idea for storage, but I've since been told it's not because it doesn't allow me to check on the health status of my drives, and that they will eventually die in there.

So now I'm worried all my media will crash, and that I need to put it all in my case.

I guess I should just put the cage back in, no sense in spending $30+ shipping on two of those 3.5 to 5.25 converters.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheWolfe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I guess I should just put the cage back in, no sense in spending $30+ shipping on two of those 3.5 to 5.25 converters.


Try a couple of these


----------



## sdw333

ok - decided on a cooler - Noctua NH-U9B SE2...

...I'm gonna ditch the NAS4Free ZFS build and get me a Drobo 5D - soon to be released 5 bay mixed size HDD with RAID-5 (does other stuff too) - all on Thunderbolt !!!

(FYI - nothing wrong with NAS4Free - it's been real easy to set-up and sweet as a nut 112 MB/s each way no problem - I'm in love with ZFS - so nice - no issues at all - the only reason I'm moving on - is that I need to do off-site backups - the missus will properly slice and dice me if I loose her travel photos... I must protect her data properly - this build isn't for me - it's for her - I've gotta try and make it look like I know what I'm doing - but really, I haven't got a scoob...)

...so I'm gonna rip up the NAS4Free 9.0 box - and build me a proper (a real keyboard-mouse-monitor-less iKVM based - yay!) Windows 2008 Server R2 "backup server"...

...all in 32 GB and 4 cores of dual threaded - thus eight apparent CPUs of maximum goodness...
...so any funky stuff like NAS4Free will run sweet in VMware Workstation 9.0...

...but now I can't decide on a CPU - hence my request for forum advice:

...choices are...
...(I've already been careful - and found out that only some Xeon E3 CPUs will support the Asus P8B-M mobo on-board iKVM graphics (e.g. the Intel E3-1275 does not)...)...
...(FYI nothing wrong some of E3 Xeon CPUs - it's just that not all of them are personally that well suited to the Asus P8B-M board)...
...and only the "v2" CPUs are HT (i.e. dual threaded) - and the "v2" CPUs also happen to run just a little bit cooler too...
BASIC: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2 Ivy Bridge, S1155, Quad Core 3.3GHz, 8MB Smart Cache, 33x Ratio, 69W, Retail BX80637E31230V2 £176
MID: Intel Xeon E3-1270 v2 Ivy Bridge, S1155, Quad Core 3.5GHz, 8MB Smart Cache, 35x Ratio, 69W, Retail BX80637E31270V2 £260
HIGH: Intel Xeon E3-1280 v2 Ivy Bridge, S1155, Quad Core 3.6GHz, 8MB Smart Cache, 36x Ratio, 69W, Retail BX80637E31280V2 £476
TOP: Intel Xeon E3-1290 v2 Ivy Bridge, S1155, Quad Core 3.7GHz, 8MB Smart Cache, 37x Ratio, 87W, OEM CM8063701099101 £676

...is the £ really worth 0.2 GHz extra per each quad core - i.e. a "real" uplift of 0.8 GHz extra - but for nearly triple the CPU cost?
The heat/power for £ makes the "1280 v2" at 69W look very attractive to me.

Anyway, here's the rest of my proposed build...

...already have:
Case: Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E
PSU: Silverstone ST60F-P 600 W
SSD: 1 x Samsung SSD 830 6 Gb/s 64 GB
HDD: 5 x Hitachi UltraStar 1TB A7K2000 HUA722010CLA330 (plus 1 cold spare)
DVD: Asus 24 x DVD-RW

...so now looking at:
Mobo: Asus P8B-M
KVM: Asus ASMB5-iKVM
CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1270 v2 (i.e. not quite top CPU above)
Cooler: Noctua NH-U9B SE2
RAM: 32 GB = 4 x 8 GB of DDR3 1600 MHz PC3-12800 CL11 ECC unbuffered: Crucial CT2KIT102472BA160B
O/S: Windows Server 2008 R2 Std
HBA: LSI SAS 9212-4i4e
Tape: Quantum LTO-5 HH SAS External
HDD: 2 x Hitachi UltraStar 1TB A7K2000 HUA722010CLA330
Media: 5 x 3.0 TB LTO-5 backup media&#8230; Quantum MR-L5MQN-01
Cleaner: 1 x Quantum Cleaning Media
Hyper: VMware Workstation 9.0
...and a short burn UPS (tbd).

Is anyone running a good cool quiet PSU that supports motherboard monitoring via 5-pin SMBus ?

Thank you.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> well i ran into a little snafu putting my TJ08-E together. I am using the hard drive cage that also serves to prop the video card up so it doesnt sag and my usb 3.0 front header connect is right on the otherside of it and i have to bend the cable quite a bit for it to clear, causes a lot of flex on the header and im afraid its going to break right off


Now you got me kind of scared of this case. =P What motherboard are you using anyhow.

Still deciding on a cooler, such as a Cooler Master 212 Evo or perhaps the Noctua NH-C12P if it is eany cooler and works in this case. Also, I believe the Mushkin Blackline Ram altogether tall is 41-42mm, I think. That's from the bottom of the ram to the top of the heatsink.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BluePhoenixHD*
> 
> Now you got me kind of scared of this case. =P What motherboard are you using anyhow.
> Still deciding on a cooler, such as a Cooler Master 212 Evo or perhaps the Noctua NH-C12P if it is eany cooler and works in this case. Also, I believe the Mushkin Blackline Ram altogether tall is 41-42mm, I think. That's from the bottom of the ram to the top of the heatsink.


probably the same mobo has half the other people in this thread lol, the asus maximus IV Gene-z


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Anyone know if a WC setup with 1x240mm radiator and 1x 120mm radiator is viable in the PS07?

Haven't really found any pics of WC setups in the PS07.. I really want to try a white+red build in a white PS07, but I'd rather not have to take a dremel to the case if there's any space issues.


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JiminyBillyBob*
> 
> Anyone know if a WC setup with 1x240mm radiator and 1x 120mm radiator is viable in the PS07?
> Haven't really found any pics of WC setups in the PS07.. I really want to try a white+red build in a white PS07, but I'd rather not have to take a dremel to the case if there's any space issues.


Only 240mm radiator I know of that will fit in the PS07 are the Swiftech MCR220 ones. I tried putting an RX240 in one, but the screwholes for the 2.5mm HDD on the bottom prevented me from lining up the screw holes (had to sand them down before it was able to fit, albeit just barely).


----------



## gm1k

I got my new tj08-e up and running with only one snag.

I'm using the Asus P8Z77-m motherboard.
My issue is that the front panel usb 3.0 header doesn't seem to fit into the socket on the motherboard, by that I mean it doesn't click/snap into place like the other connectors.

I tried pushing very very firmly, but the best I can do was have it resting loosely in there.

Has anyone had a similar issue, or have any advice?
Am I doing something silly and not noticing a protective cover over the usb 3 header?

PS. What is the cable tied up next to the front fan, one was a 3-pin fan connector that I connected to the mobo and I just left the other for now.


----------



## fakeblood

my usb header did exactly click in either, but it is pressed in all the way. do the ports work when its booted up?


----------



## Ryth

Hey guys, need help setting up my case...if someone could help, would really appreciate it.

I'm confused on which way the H80 cooler fans should be blowing along with the front fan.

Facing the case so the front of the case is on the left and the back of the case on the right...should it be....(arrows indicate fan air flow)

Front Fan --> MB/CPU --> Fan | Radiator | Fan --> (back of case)

or should it be

Front Fan --> MB/CPU <-- Fan | Radiator | Fan <--- (back of case)

or should it be

<-- Front Fan MB/CPU <-- Fan | Radiator | Fan <--- (back of case)

Confused on how this should be set up.

Also I read that the PSU fan should be facing down into the case instead of facing out and using the top vent??? (using a OCZ 700w)

Any help is appreciated.









-Ryth


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryth*
> 
> Hey guys, need help setting up my case...if someone could help, would really appreciate it.
> I'm confused on which way the H80 cooler fans should be blowing along with the front fan.
> Facing the case so the front of the case is on the left and the back of the case on the right...should it be....(arrows indicate fan air flow)
> *Front Fan --> MB/CPU --> Fan | Radiator | Fan --> (back of case)*
> or should it be
> Front Fan --> MB/CPU <-- Fan | Radiator | Fan <--- (back of case)
> or should it be
> <-- Front Fan MB/CPU <-- Fan | Radiator | Fan <--- (back of case)
> Confused on how this should be set up.
> Also I read that the PSU fan should be facing down into the case instead of facing out and using the top vent??? (using a OCZ 700w)
> Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ryth


hello and you will love the case.

PSU fan faces up so that it gets cool air from the outside. There was a typo in some manuals that they corrected. I think a Silverstone rep chimmed in on it as well.

Basically the first setup you listed was correct. The front fan is an intake getting cool air into the case. Then you want the corsair fans both as exhaust to get air out.

I have played with different arrangements like the bottom one you had listed, in a case with a video card adding hot air into the case option 3 you listed might give you 2c cooler cpu temps but honestly not worth the hastle of moving things around.


----------



## konoii

I love this case


----------



## Ryth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> hello and you will love the case.
> PSU fan faces up so that it gets cool air from the outside. There was a typo in some manuals that they corrected. I think a Silverstone rep chimmed in on it as well.
> Basically the first setup you listed was correct. The front fan is an intake getting cool air into the case. Then you want the corsair fans both as exhaust to get air out.
> I have played with different arrangements like the bottom one you had listed, in a case with a video card adding hot air into the case option 3 you listed might give you 2c cooler cpu temps but honestly not worth the hastle of moving things around.


*Thank you so much 66racer.*..I appreciate it. Yah I was just confused because the h80 manual has it showing you should have air coming in from the back...but that makes sense...cool air in front, then those cool the inside while exhaust out.

I do plan on having a GTX680 in the case also...does that affect your response at all (I should have listed that the first time)

My friend thought thought the opposite that the Corsair fans should be cooling the rad for lower CPU temps and then the front blows the hot air out. But I mean if you are getting that much cool air in the front, then I guess it's really half a dozen of one, etc..

Has anyone ever done the middle one where you have cool air coming in the front, cool air coming in the back and you create a new opening on the say the side or top and venting out that way with another fan?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryth*
> 
> *Thank you so much 66racer.*..I appreciate it. Yah I was just confused because the h80 manual has it showing you should have air coming in from the back...but that makes sense...cool air in front, then those cool the inside while exhaust out.
> I do plan on having a GTX680 in the case also...does that affect your response at all (I should have listed that the first time)
> My friend thought thought the opposite that the Corsair fans should be cooling the rad for lower CPU temps and then the front blows the hot air out. But I mean if you are getting that much cool air in the front, then I guess it's really half a dozen of one, etc..
> Has anyone ever done the middle one where you have cool air coming in the front, cool air coming in the back and you create a new opening on the say the side or top and venting out that way with another fan?


No problem. The middle option would be inefficient, I bet the h80 fans blowing towards the front 180mm fan would kill airflow and cause a lot of turbulence inside the case. Stick with the first option unless your unhappy with cooling.

Having the fans setup like option 3 would probably get you 2-3c cooler on the cpu but you need t take the front panel off the case to get the screws. I have ran that configuration before so I know. I highly recommend trying the originally intended fan arrangement like option 1 before you try anything else. Honestly it will be fine.


----------



## NorCa

W T F... why didn't I joined this before...

ADD ME !!



Edit: i'll update this crappy picture later


----------



## gm1k

Love this case, I do need help choosing a cpu cooler, preferably an air solution.


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> Love this case, I do need help choosing a cpu cooler, preferably an air solution.


The case is awesome! The Noctua D14 will be the best air cooler you can fit in this case. Though you won't be able to fit a 3.5 inch hard drive in the drive cage. You would have to move it either to the very bottom under the cage, or in the 5.25 inch bays. You will also have to watch out for ram clearance. Your first slot will be blocked. If you toss on the fan in the front of it, all of your ram slots will be blocked. You will need low profile ram.

If you want a cheaper and / or smaller one then I recommend Cooler Master's 212 Evo. Great cooler for its performance/price ratio and wont block the drive cage or the first ram slot.


----------



## gm1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konoii*
> 
> The case is awesome! The Noctua D14 will be the best air cooler you can fit in this case. Though you won't be able to fit a 3.5 inch hard drive in the drive cage. You would have to move it either to the very bottom under the cage, or in the 5.25 inch bays. You will also have to watch out for ram clearance. Your first slot will be blocked. If you toss on the fan in the front of it, all of your ram slots will be blocked. You will need low profile ram.
> If you want a cheaper and / or smaller one then I recommend Cooler Master's 212 Evo. Great cooler for its performance/price ratio and wont block the drive cage or the first ram slot.


Thank you, I am hoping to keep the hdd cage and the ram is low profile.








I would love to get the 212 evo in here, heard great reviews, just concerned about it fitting.

Can you confirm it fits 100% ;D a pic would be great if u have it.
Assuming it fits would the heat sink fan be in the front (next to hdd cage) or back .


----------



## xela-yuki6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> I would love to get the 212 evo in here, heard great reviews, just concerned about it fitting.
> Can you confirm it fits 100% ;D a pic would be great if u have it.


Just a little update on how my first build went. Posted a few pages back in the thread. Also proof of the CM212EVO fitting in just fine...

Bits and pieces:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26975217/Photos/PC%20Build/IMAG0658.jpg

Looks a bit sloppy, but eh:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26975217/Photos/PC%20Build/IMAG0660.jpg
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26975217/Photos/PC%20Build/IMAG0661.jpg

Cable management attempts and my SSD tucked away:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/26975217/Photos/PC%20Build/IMAG0662.jpg


----------



## konoii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> Thank you, I am hoping to keep the hdd cage and the ram is low profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get the 212 evo in here, heard great reviews, just concerned about it fitting.
> Can you confirm it fits 100% ;D a pic would be great if u have it.
> Assuming it fits would the heat sink fan be in the front (next to hdd cage) or back .


Like xela-yuki6, I'm using it too


----------



## gm1k

Thank's for the pictures guys, I'll go with the 212 evo then









WIll the cooler work fine with the fan on the back (near the rear of the case), because I want to keep the HDD cage.


----------



## konoii

Yes, you can easily fit the fan on the back and have the drive cage. As you can see, the fan doesn't even cover the first ram slot


----------



## NorCa

Just updating my picture.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Just updating my picture.


may want to move your sound card 1 slot up to give your GPU more breathing room


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> may want to move your sound card 1 slot up to give your GPU more breathing room


He cannot. Check his board layout (Asus P8Z68 M Pro), he's using a PCI card; not a PCIE card. The top/last slot is a PCIE slot. His sound card would then therefore be PCI.









And if it's a blower design cooler with the fan at the end; the sound card shouldn't be blocking much in the way of airflow at all anyway. ^^


----------



## CasualKilla

Hey guys, just finished my build, nothing special.

P8Z77-m Pro
2500k
CM 212+ evo
2x4gb kingston value ram
corsair Ax750
PNY 660ti
1tb hdd in the bottom 3.5

I dont like how close the cooler sits to the GPU, so I'm looking into a closed loop water cooler.

Also a question, I need a nice quality adapter to install a 3.5hdd in the bottom 5.25, we dont really have access to that many option here, so if you guys can give me a couple options that would be great.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Hey guys, just finished my build, nothing special.
> P8Z77-m Pro
> 2500k
> CM 212+ evo
> 2x4gb kingston value ram
> corsair Ax750
> PNY 660ti
> 1tb hdd in the bottom 3.5
> I dont like how close the cooler sits to the GPU, so I'm looking into a closed loop water cooler.
> Also a question, I need a nice quality adapter to install a 3.5hdd in the bottom 5.25, we dont really have access to that many option here, so if you guys can give me a couple options that would be great.












Why not 2hdds









http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1051872/width/350/height/700


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> He cannot. Check his board layout (Asus P8Z68 M Pro), he's using a PCI card; not a PCIE card. The top/last slot is a PCIE slot. His sound card would then therefore be PCI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if it's a blower design cooler with the fan at the end; the sound card shouldn't be blocking much in the way of airflow at all anyway. ^^


ahh my bad. i was under the impression the soundcard was PCIe 1x


----------



## NorCa

Oh yes Dragonheart is right, no place to move my ST. I'm still doing math trying to justify a move to SG08 and say goodbye to my soundcard. If my A/C is off I can't play games like BF3 due to temp problems.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Oh yes Dragonheart is right, no place to move my ST. I'm still doing math trying to justify a move to SG08 and say goodbye to my soundcard. If my A/C is off I can't play games like BF3 due to temp problems.


you have temp problem in a TJ08-E? your build looks clean and you shouldn't have any temp problems... what kind of temps are you getting?


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Oh yes Dragonheart is right, no place to move my ST. I'm still doing math trying to justify a move to SG08 and say goodbye to my soundcard. If my A/C is off I can't play games like BF3 due to temp problems.


?? Temp problems? I ran a triple slot GTX 580 DCUII with an Asus Xonar ST right up against it in there for a good while. I had no issues. What temp problems do you have?

PS: We have the same headphones. SCORE. I mean. SHURE Hahah







.


----------



## smokingtundra

Hey all,

Would the TJ08-E make a decent 1st time builder case? My 16yo son has been asking for a computer to replace our 2004 vintage Compaq Presario SR1230nx desktop (don't know why?, it still runs fine .... well, Chrome and Hitman2 anyway....sort of... lol). Ok, so maybe I want a new one too. Im the tinkerer, but he's just interested in gaming. I figured as a way to get him to learn something about computers, I'd ok a new computer if he helped build it. Of course, here I am doing all the leg work!

I've been following the forums here for the last few months, and feel like I've done enough research to have a pretty good idea of the basics, but thought I'd run my build past the experience on here for any tips, ect:

Approximate Purchase Date: Like to have built by Oct 9th, 2012: (release date for Dishonored)

Budget Range: ~$1300 (not including monitor, keyboard, mouse)

System Usage from Most to Least Important: Games/movies/browsing

Are you buying a monitor: Already preordered an Overlord Temptest 270oc (which is same as overclockable 27" catleap 1440p)..see this link:

Do you need to buy OS: NO

Preferred Website(s) for Parts: Amazon (I guess Newegg does not do free shipping to Alaska )

Location: Fairbanks, AK.

Parts Preferences: None.

Overclocking: Yes

SLI or Crossfire: Maybe

Your Monitor Resolution: 2560-by-1440 - would like to overclock monitor to 100hz+.

Additional Comments: Looking for unassuming, quiet(er) build. Doesn't have to be tiny, but don't want a spaceship either. Like the looks & size of the Silverstone TJ08-e, but willing to go a bit bigger if needed.

Here's my cart in Amazon:
Crucial 128 GB m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SATA 6Gb/s CT128M4SSD2 - Crucial Technology
$102.55

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX 12V 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply - CMPSU-750TXV2 - Corsair
$104.99

Asus 24xDVD-RW Serial ATA Internal OEM Drive DRW-24B1ST (Black) - Asus
$23.20

Asus MAXIMUS V GENE Z77 mATX DDR3 Intel LGA 1155 Motherboard - Asus
$209.00

Silverstone Tek Micro-ATX Mini-DTX, Mini-ITX Mid Tower Computer Case with Aluminum Front Panel and Steel Body TJ08B-E - Black - Silverstone Tek
$99.99

Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Internal Desktop Hard Drive Bulk/OEM - WD1002FAEX - Western Digital
$98.03

Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Processor 3.4 GHz 4 Core LGA 1155 - BX80637I53570K - Intel
$219.99

PNY XLR8 8 GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600 (PC3-12800) 240-Pin CAS CL9 Dual Channel Memory Kit SDRAM (MD8192KD3-1600-X9) - PNY
$39.99

PNY GeForce GTX 670 Graphics Card VCGGTX670XPB - PNY
$410.99

TOTAL: $1308.73

Thanks for any help/suggestions!
MB.


----------



## Hooch

Can't decide which cooler to buy for the TJ08-E,

Noctua NH-U12P SE2
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=31&lng=en

or

Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1444&ID=2116

It will be cooling a 3770k, any opinions?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooch*
> 
> Can't decide which cooler to buy for the TJ08-E,
> Noctua NH-U12P SE2
> http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=31&lng=en
> or
> Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
> http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1444&ID=2116
> It will be cooling a 3770k, any opinions?


you have something against the NH-D14?


----------



## NorCa

If my Air conditioner is OFF, plus my city's weather (easily 40 c) yeah it gets too hot for my taste. But that's only if a/c is off, of course is not a problem otherwise


----------



## miracj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokingtundra*
> 
> Hey all,
> Would the TJ08-E make a decent 1st time builder case? My 16yo son has been asking for a computer to replace our 2004 vintage Compaq Presario SR1230nx desktop (don't know why?, it still runs fine .... well, Chrome and Hitman2 anyway....sort of... lol).


I think it's a great case for a build. My tj08 was built for my gaming son. My personal suggestions

Add a CPU water cooler. This makes airflow so much cleaner and much more space. I like the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer better than the Antec Kuhlers because the fans are PMW in Thermaltake

Upgrade the CPU to a 3770k, $290 at Microcenter in-store, Buy.com had it available at same price earlier today, so you might be able to find a similar deal.

Also, I like the Nvidia 580 over the 670, but that is my preference. Given a choice, I like the MSI Frozer III or IV lightning cards over a PNY "generic"

Also, you should be able to get a Seagate Baracuda 2 TB, 7200rpm Sata 3 for $100 if you look around.

The only sound I ever hear is when the Nvidia 580 starts heating up for really extreme game play or video rendering.

Good Luck!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> If my Air conditioner is OFF, plus my city's weather (easily 40 c) yeah it gets too hot for my taste. But that's only if a/c is off, of course is not a problem otherwise


still tho. what kind of temps are you talking about?.. not enough to prevent you from playing any games i would hope. do remember ivybridge is a hotter running chip, so you cant take standards you use for sandybridge temps and compare to an ivybridge. on average ivybridge will run maybe 10C hotter then sandybridge, maybe alittle more and that is normal. even intel says it's normal and nowhere near harmful for the chip design...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miracj*
> 
> I think it's a great case for a build. My tj08 was built for my gaming son. My personal suggestions
> Add a CPU water cooler. This makes airflow so much cleaner and much more space. I like the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer better than the Antec Kuhlers because the fans are PMW in Thermaltake
> Upgrade the CPU to a 3770k, $290 at Microcenter in-store, Buy.com had it available at same price earlier today, so you might be able to find a similar deal.
> Also, I like the Nvidia 580 over the 670, but that is my preference. Given a choice, I like the MSI Frozer III or IV lightning cards over a PNY "generic"
> Also, you should be able to get a Seagate Baracuda 2 TB, 7200rpm Sata 3 for $100 if you look around.
> The only sound I ever hear is when the Nvidia 580 starts heating up for really extreme game play or video rendering.
> Good Luck!


the 580 is a really hot running card (loud too) so i think he'd be better off with the 670. the 670 is built on the 28nm tech so it's simply a much better chip in the 1st place. as for storage, i've already mentioned in his other thread that he should reconsider how much room he actually need. if he doesn't actually need that much storage, then just ditch the HDD and change to a larger SSD for everything. (he wouldn't want to store too much porn on a machine he shares with his kid anyway so a 256gig SSD is more then plenty







)


----------



## miracj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the 580 is a really hot running card (loud too) so i think he'd be better off with the 670. the 670 is built on the 28nm tech so it's simply a much better chip in the 1st place.


I did said it was my preference.

No question that the 600 series run much cooler, but effective performance for gaming might be better with a 580 (depends on games I suspect). Yes, the 580 runs hot (when extreme gaming), but not for regular gaming or other PC activities (Facebook, email, youtube videos etc). But if one is looking for lower power bills or less heating (too much heat is probably never an issue in Alaska







) of the room, then a 600 series is definitely the way to go (unless you want to go to the AMD way for the GPU. Even less power, but more software issues in my book).

And the MSI 580 Frozer III Lightning, which I use (well actually my son) has really good cooling, and relatively quiet fans. As I said, with all the gaming video options maxed out, I still seldom hear the 580 video card with the extreme games.

But with a 3770k, a couple of drives and a single GPU card like the 580, at least the 750 Watt PS has plenty of head room. With Overclocking CPU and GPU, I don't think any power supply in the 600 watt plus range will run into any issues on that front.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> as for storage, i've already mentioned in his other thread that he should reconsider how much room he actually need. if he doesn't actually need that much storage, then just ditch the HDD and change to a larger SSD for everything. (he wouldn't want to store too much porn on a machine he shares with his kid anyway so a 256gig SSD is more then plenty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well, that would have been my initial thought, but between the 10 GB games, every mod, every modding patch kit, etc., that 1 TB drive gets filled up faster than one realizes. I'm sure they have Staples up in Fairbanks, which is where I got my last 2 TB drive. If they won't ship it for free to Fairbanks, I'm positive they will ship to a local store there for free for local pickup.


----------



## Hooch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you have something against the NH-D14?


Not at all, I put a NH-D14 in my brother's FT02-B rig and it is fantastic, excellent build quality and performance, I would strongly recommend it. It's just that the NH-D14 seems a tight fit inside the TJ08-E and I'm concerned with it being so close to the PCB on my graphics cards, I know I could put electrical tape around the fan clips but for the cost of a little extra heat I could go with the smaller NH-U12P SE2 and it's quieter too.

A lot of owners on here have closed water loop coolers in their TJ08-E cases so maybe I should go that route.


----------



## silvrr

Just ordered this case and an ASUS m-ATX board. Looking forward to having a compact build after having my stuff in a 650D for a while. I only use one expansion slot and will never SLI (photo editing rig) as I don't game so a nice compact mATX build make so much sense.

I still haven't decided if I am going to keep my water cooling setup in this build, I would need to switch out my 240 rad for a 120 or a 200 up front but may go to the simplicity of a nice air cooler or a closed loop system like the H80.

Anyway Ill be sure to post some pics of my build.


----------



## Hooch

I'm not sure if the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro will fit though. It is 98.8mm in depth with fans attached compared to the Corsair H80 which is 88mm in depth with the fans attached and that was already quite close to the CPU block.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooch*
> 
> I'm not sure if the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro will fit though. It is 98.8mm in depth with fans attached compared to the Corsair H80 which is 88mm in depth with the fans attached and that was already quite close to the CPU block.
> Any thoughts?


I don't see any problems with that. 10mm is less than half an inch and nothing is in the way. I can mock up my old h70 radiator tomorrow though and measure for sure but it should be way OK.


----------



## fakeblood

Tiny Temjin just got a bit more fire power. 2nd GTX580 put in









had a quick game, both GPUs were at about 37c-40c and CPU sitting a little higher at mid 40c

and they all idle at about 33c with fans on "medium" through the fan controller


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Tiny Temjin just got a bit more fire power. 2nd GTX580 put in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had a quick game, both GPUs were at about 37c-40c and CPU sitting a little higher at mid 40c
> and they all idle at about 33c with fans on "medium" through the fan controller


Nice work FB







I've finally got my server up and running


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Very, *Very* nice fakeblood! It's awesome how much you can cram into this little case and still keep performance way above par.


----------



## fakeblood

Thanks man. I'm finally finished with it now! Was thinking of getting a slim dvd drive for it but think I'll leave it out as I very rarely use a optical drive.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Nice work FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally got my server up and running


How many hdds are crammed in there? Looks choca


----------



## NorCa

Check his sig


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> How many hdds are crammed in there? Looks choca


4 x 2tb at the bottom and 4 x 2tb in the optical bays and 1 63gb ssd on the back of the mobo Waiting on a PCIe Revo drive so i can use all 8x 2tb sata ports on the mobo.


----------



## frallowfranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Nice work FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally got my server up and running


Hey dude, I'm interested in how you managed that Vertical HDD setup in the bottom. Care to tell?


----------



## loc125

this is my TJ08-e, i really want to do Pro water cooling like you guys.. but ill work with this at the moment..


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loc125*
> 
> 
> this is my TJ08-e, i really want to do Pro water cooling like you guys.. but ill work with this at the moment..


Pretty cool build, I have a very similar build myself.


----------



## 66racer

Jealous over the 690's lol


----------



## falout

A question to anyone with this case fitted with a Asus Gene v and a Corsair H80, Is it possible to use the mPCIe combo card with the h80 fitted? Is there enough clearance because it looks like it will be a really tight fit.

Thanks.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frallowfranny*
> 
> Hey dude, I'm interested in how you managed that Vertical HDD setup in the bottom. Care to tell?


Sure thing buddy, Take out all the HHD bays even the very bottom one with SSd mount and attach the 4 bay on its end with thin strips of velcro









Note: All HDDs are WD Green 2Tb and temps are 26* - 34*


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falout*
> 
> A question to anyone with this case fitted with a Asus Gene v and a Corsair H80, Is it possible to use the mPCIe combo card with the h80 fitted? Is there enough clearance because it looks like it will be a really tight fit.
> Thanks.


Man thats a good question. I dont have the max v gene-z but using my iv as a refference and going off the 4 usb wide port, there is maybe a MAX of about 1/2inch before it hits, and just guessing from videos and pictures it might hit or might barely fit. Curious what the outcome of this will be, thats one of the max v's coolest features over the previous one.


----------



## mooseslayer

well i have updated with paint and green leds at front. If some nice one in forum could spec the water cooling kit needed for the chassie: like one 180mm and 120mm radiator, cpu block, grafik card block and pump. i would like to know the exact spec. please


----------



## loc125

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Pretty cool build, I have a very similar build myself.


lol, nice, with the tray in, do it restrict any air flow because of the whole positive pressure inside case?...


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well i have updated with paint and green leds at front. If some nice one in forum could spec the water cooling kit needed for the chassie: like one 180mm and 120mm radiator, cpu block, grafik card block and pump. i would like to know the exact spec. please


Specs from my rig

Koolance DDC Pump
XSPC Raystorm
Black Primochill Tubing
Bitspower Shining Silver Fittings
Magicool 180 Rad
EK XT120 Rad
Bitspower z-tank 60ml Res
2x evga hydro copper 2 gpu blocks


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loc125*
> 
> lol, nice, with the tray in, do it restrict any air flow because of the whole positive pressure inside case?...


Not really, I get pretty good temps actually. The standard front 180mm fan with the drive cage installed provides a wind tunnel effect per the manufacturer's recommendations hence the advertised positive airflow pressure with this design. Besides, I'm running an H80, not an aircooler so it doesn't matter too much. Plus, I don't like the idea of a GTX690 go unsupported in this particular configuration. I've seen many images on this forum with people who have removed the drive cage and their cards appear to hang lop sided as if the PCI connector has been bent or is about to be bent. Just my opinion though...


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falout*
> 
> A question to anyone with this case fitted with a Asus Gene v and a Corsair H80, Is it possible to use the mPCIe combo card with the h80 fitted? Is there enough clearance because it looks like it will be a really tight fit.
> Thanks.


Damn, before my build I was planning on testing that theory too but I ended up not doing it simply due to lack of time. I'm still thinking of trying out an mSATA SSD for a dedicated Linux partition. When I built my system, just by eyeballing it, it seemed like there was a slight possibility that it was possible but I didn't try. If someone could test this, I would appreciate it myself. It would motivate me more to get the mSATA SSD.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well i have updated with paint and green leds at front. If some nice one in forum could spec the water cooling kit needed for the chassie: like one 180mm and 120mm radiator, cpu block, grafik card block and pump. i would like to know the exact spec. please


Whats the deal with that screen? See it looks to have windows widgets on it? I have seen mods before but curious about how yours is set up.

THanks


----------



## dualer208

Please post more picture!!! it looks nice from the front. im sure the side looks even better!


----------



## falout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Damn, before my build I was planning on testing that theory too but I ended up not doing it simply due to lack of time. I'm still thinking of trying out an mSATA SSD for a dedicated Linux partition. When I built my system, just by eyeballing it, it seemed like there was a slight possibility that it was possible but I didn't try. If someone could test this, I would appreciate it myself. It would motivate me more to get the mSATA SSD.


Well If no one else answers in the next day or two I should be able to, I will be receiving the parts for my new build, at which point I will find out if it fits or not :\


----------



## 66racer

Well today I finally took the time to clearance the mobo tray for a push/pull configuration on my 180mm radiator and ap181 fans. Cant wait to get the second fan in!

Here are pics of the cuts I made on the left side of the tray where the cable management slots are.


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Whats the deal with that screen? See it looks to have windows widgets on it? I have seen mods before but curious about how yours is set up.
> THanks


well its a simple solution and it easy













and the inside


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Specs from my rig
> Koolance DDC Pump
> XSPC Raystorm
> Black Primochill Tubing
> Bitspower Shining Silver Fittings
> Magicool 180 Rad
> EK XT120 Rad
> Bitspower z-tank 60ml Res
> 2x evga hydro copper 2 gpu blocks


THANKS!


----------



## torino

Change my new case to TJ08-E from CM Elite 311 Plus...

pretty neat, practical, and quite spacious for mATX user like me...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well its a simple solution and it easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the inside


haha when I mentioned I have seen other solutions I was reffering to you aparently. I have seen you on another forum that I dont think was usa based which makes sense since your from sweeden. When I saw the side i knew it was you because not many people run the coolermaster v8 cooler anymore. At the time I was searching the cpu cooler you have in a tj08e and saw your display writeup on that other forum I think it was.

+rep thanks for sharing here. I cant do it to my case since I have a BD player and hard drives up there currently but Will keep you in mind in case I switch my setup.


----------



## slyce

Hey guys! Been a long time lurker in this thread, but now that I am finished, I'd like to share what I did with my build.






hope you guys like em!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> Hey guys! Been a long time lurker in this thread, but now that I am finished, I'd like to share what I did with my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like em!


REALLY nice exterior job. Refreshing to see in here







Is the front panel just down to the natural aluminum and the sides painted?

I just mentioned in another thread how I was thinking about sending my tj08-e out for powder coating. Still undecided if I want to stick with black or go with something else like white, silver, polished, etc. I currently looking into getting the side panel lazer cut/water jetted for a more technical window than I have now


----------



## slyce

@66racer

Thank you sir! Glad you like the finish.

The front panel has been sanded and spray painted silver along with the rest of the case, to match the other components like the monitor and keyboard.

I still am not satisfied with the finish though, and will repaint in the future (I was a little to eager in the wetsanding phase, made the finish look uneven up close)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> @66racer
> Thank you sir! Glad you like the finish.
> The front panel has been sanded and spray painted silver along with the rest of the case, to match the other components like the monitor and keyboard.
> I still am not satisfied with the finish though, and will repaint in the future (I was a little to eager in the wetsanding phase, made the finish look uneven up close)


Thanks for sharing that and +rep.

Yeah I know the feeling about getting the paint right, lol Im too much of a perfectionist and sometimes have to stop and deal with it. When I cut my side window out the blade bit into the metal in one part and it KILLLLLLS me. Thats why Im gonna eventually fix it. I need to talk to a powder coater to see if bondo can deal with the baking process of powder coating so I can avoid sanding just the metal. From 4ft its undetectable, but I know its there lol.

edit:
lol just noticed, you joined in 2008 and still only have 2 post, well you made the first one a good one with the case pics


----------



## slyce

Thanks for the +rep! it's a first! haha









I can relate to the "perfectionist" part...aside from the external paint finish, there are little details inside the rig that really annoy me until they are fixed. Like those matteblack compression fittings have their gold branding on the collar; I had to whip out a black permanent marker and cover those gold bits before I could sleep well lol!

Well like they say, the devil is in the details









and you noticed my join date! lol well let's just say I am more of the reader type of forumer. Well maybe not anymore for this forum


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> Thanks for the +rep! it's a first! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to the "perfectionist" part...aside from the external paint finish, there are little details inside the rig that really annoy me until they are fixed. Like those matteblack compression fittings have their gold branding on the collar; I had to whip out a black permanent marker and cover those gold bits before I could sleep well lol!
> Well like they say, the devil is in the details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you noticed my join date! lol well let's just say I am more of the reader type of forumer. Well maybe not anymore for this forum


haha Im on the same page as you man. Well dude well participating in here will be fun, iM sure your case will get some questions going your way

Have a good one and see ya around in here


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> Hey guys! Been a long time lurker in this thread, but now that I am finished, I'd like to share what I did with my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like em!


Wow very clean! also liking the silver finish. Top job


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> haha when I mentioned I have seen other solutions I was reffering to you aparently. I have seen you on another forum that I dont think was usa based which makes sense since your from sweeden. When I saw the side i knew it was you because not many people run the coolermaster v8 cooler anymore. At the time I was searching the cpu cooler you have in a tj08e and saw your display writeup on that other forum I think it was.
> +rep thanks for sharing here. I cant do it to my case since I have a BD player and hard drives up there currently but Will keep you in mind in case I switch my setup.


well its thin and it could fit at the side of the case







Im intressted in temps and i mean gaming temps on the water cooling rigs. Please could you all water boys post temps under load?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well its thin and it could fit at the side of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im intressted in temps and i mean gaming temps on the water cooling rigs. Please could you all water boys post temps under load?


I'm on a modded antec kuhler 920 with 180mm and swiftech micro rez. Water with die. Shin etsu paste. My temps I think are pretty decent but imagine an aftermarket block and larger tubes might be worth another 2-3c. Single push ap181 until later today when I add a pull fan if new egg has it ready.

2700k at 4.8ghz and 1.38v load.
Anyways. In 84F ambient gaming on bf3 I get 62c
In 90f ambient its max 67/68c

At my old place with ac in ambient temps of 70f max was usually 56-57c and prime max after 2hrs was 67c

Edit:
Haven't done prime in this heat wave considering I moved 2 months ago, but having the game room upstairs with no ac (I thought beach cities were cooler lol) caused me to finally get the second rad fan going haha, hope it helps the system our a bit, the radiator killed some airflow and the rear 120mm on high creates a slight vacuum and that's not want I want


----------



## smokingtundra

Well, I ordered my setup from Amazon last night! (All amazon because they do free shipping to AK)

Went with the GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 mobo, as it was $150 (after $20 rebate) vs. $195 for the Maximus V Gene. I did find some dicussion on that board a few months ago on this board. Just wondering if there are any updates on how that board is working in the TJ08-e for any that have it? Also heard there may be a problem with a dual 670 SLI setup with that one?

-Seasonic 80Plus Power Supply M12II 620 BRONZE $89.99
-24xDVD-RW Serial ATA Internal OEM Drive DRW-24B1ST (Black) $23.49
-Crucial 128 GB m4 2.5-Inch Solid State Drive SATA 6Gb/s CT128M4SSD2 $102.63
-Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Processor 3.4 GHz 4 Core LGA 1155 - BX80637I53570K $229.99
-Gigabyte Intel Z77 LGA 1155 AMD CrossFireX/NVIDIA SLI DVI/HDMI/DisplayPort Dual UEFI BIOS mATX Motherboard G1.SNIPER M3 $169.99 ($20.00 rebate)
-Western Digital 2 TB WD Green SATA III Intellipower 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Desktop Hard Drive $99.98-
-Silverstone Tek Micro-ATX Mini-DTX, Mini-ITX Mid Tower Computer Case with Aluminum Front Panel and Steel Body TJ08B-E - Black $99.99

Whoops....just noticed I missed the CM EVO 212 cooler and also missed memory! Back to Amz.com...low profile memory sticks, right?

Thanks!
Mike.

EDIT: ADDED
-Kingston Technology HyperX 8 GB (2x4 GB Modules) 1600 MHz DDR3
-CM Hyper 212 plus (evo didn't have free shipping)


----------



## 66racer

Nice build. With that cooler memory height isn't an issue but stick with it if you get a bigger cooler later


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokingtundra*
> 
> Well, I ordered my setup from Amazon last night! (All amazon because they do free shipping to AK)
> Went with the GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 mobo, as it was $150 (after $20 rebate) vs. $195 for the Maximus V Gene. I did find some dicussion on that board a few months ago on this board. Just wondering if there are any updates on how that board is working in the TJ08-e for any that have it? Also heard there may be a problem with a dual 670 SLI setup with that one?
> )


You will have issues with SLI on the Sniper M3 unless going water cooling as for SLI it uses the 1st and 3rd PCI slots, meaning cards with stock cooling wont fit in the 3rd slot (only using the TJ08-e) due to the powersupply being in the way.

Other than that this board operates fine

pic of mine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well its thin and it could fit at the side of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im intressted in temps and i mean gaming temps on the water cooling rigs. Please could you all water boys post temps under load?


Temps from mine...

No idea what ambient temps I have, however everything is stock clocks, Idle is 30c on everything. Gaming is usually high 40s low 50s. With fans on low/medium


----------



## smokingtundra

Thanks fake,

If I do decide to SLI down the road, I'll have to make the jump to a water cooled system, which sounds like a fun project. That being said, probability is that I'll have this for a few years and then it'll be time to upgrade everything anyway. Or I could upgrade the 670 that I'm going to get (black Friday) to a 7xx next spring when their finally out so I don't have to worry about SLI.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Alright, you guys where so nice to me a few months back I've decided to buy a TJ08-E this Thursday. I have a few questions if you guys don't mind.

1 - Where do you guys keep your hard drives? Specifically if I wanted to use a WD Black and an SSD without the HD Cage?
2 - What orientation should my PSU be? Fan up or down?
3 - When installing the motherboard can I remove the trey and install it on their first?
4 - Has anyone tried this full side window mod on the TJ08-E before? Is it possible?

I think that's it for now. Thanks guys.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, you guys where so nice to me a few months back I've decided to buy a TJ08-E this Thursday. I have a few questions if you guys don't mind.
> 1 - Where do you guys keep your hard drives? Specifically if I wanted to use a WD Black and an SSD without the HD Cage?
> 2 - What orientation should my PSU be? Fan up or down?
> 3 - When installing the motherboard can I remove the trey and install it on their first?
> 4 - Has anyone tried this full side window mod on the TJ08-E before? Is it possible?
> I think that's it for now. Thanks guys.


1. I have two SSDs velcro'd on the back of the mobo tray and a 1tb fitted in the 5.25 bay with an adapter
2. Most have fan facing up. I have mine down due to the short cable kit im using means my 24pin doesnt reach with PSU facing up
3. Indeed you can


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> 1. I have two SSDs velcro'd on the back of the mobo tray and a 1tb fitted in the 5.25 bay with an adapter
> 2. Most have fan facing up. I have mine down due to the short cable kit im using means my 24pin doesnt reach with PSU facing up
> 3. Indeed you can


Hey thanks for answering. What kind of adapter do you use for your 1tb? I guess I'll have to wait and see which way to put my PSU and I love that I can install the motherboard outside the case. I had such a problem working with my CM690II. One more question, how are the dust filters? I get so much dust in my current case because it's just mesh. The dust filters really sold me on the case.


----------



## fakeblood

im using this http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3040/noi-05/FrozenCPU_HDD_Noise_Reduction_System.html?id=rbMgWMcs&mv_pc=151

is a bit of a squeeze to fit in there, but it fits without any screws

dust filters do a superb job, very little dust gets into my case


----------



## FourOhFour

How well does that 5.25 bay adapter dampen noise? I have my HD suspended in the lower 5.25 bay with some bungie cord... it works, but I worry about it when I move my computer.

On an unrelated note...
Slapped a Antec Kuhler 620 on my GTX 460. Much quieter now.









(Yeah, the wires are a mess. They're better now than they were when I took that shot, but I'm too lazy to take another. The stupid white bit of excess bungie cord is still there, though. Heh.)


----------



## fakeblood

does a pretty decent job as its solid rubber, can only hear the HDD spinning up if i put my head against the case


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, you guys where so nice to me a few months back I've decided to buy a TJ08-E this Thursday. I have a few questions if you guys don't mind.
> 1 - Where do you guys keep your hard drives? Specifically if I wanted to use a WD Black and an SSD without the HD Cage?
> 2 - What orientation should my PSU be? Fan up or down?
> 3 - When installing the motherboard can I remove the trey and install it on their first?
> 4 - Has anyone tried this full side window mod on the TJ08-E before? Is it possible?
> I think that's it for now. Thanks guys.


4: you can but you would need thin lexan or it would stick out a little bit and not be flush.


----------



## senna89

*IMPORTANT QUESTION*

the PSU fan in upwards position is not a problem ?

Does not favor the entry of the dust into the PSU ?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Thanks guy, Newegg has the TJ08-E listed at $100 + $18 shipping. That's a lot for shipping. So I'll probably pick it up over on Amazon, just making sure this is the same TJ08-E right?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *IMPORTANT QUESTION*
> the PSU fan in upwards position is not a problem ?
> Does not favor the entry of the dust into the PSU ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *IMPORTANT QUESTION*
> the PSU fan in upwards position is not a problem ?
> Does not favor the entry of the dust into the PSU ?


That's why there is a filter up there. Facing up it gets cooler air and is preffered.


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Alright, you guys where so nice to me a few months back I've decided to buy a TJ08-E this Thursday. I have a few questions if you guys don't mind.
> 1 - Where do you guys keep your hard drives? Specifically if I wanted to use a WD Black and an SSD without the HD Cage?
> 2 - What orientation should my PSU be? Fan up or down?
> 3 - When installing the motherboard can I remove the trey and install it on their first?
> 4 - Has anyone tried this full side window mod on the TJ08-E before? Is it possible?
> I think that's it for now. Thanks guys.


1. Below the HDD cage is a bay for 1 HDD and 1 SSD (yes both at the same time), you don't need velcro or any other shenanigans for it.
2. Fan Up (there is a mesh for your psu fan on top of the case, the bottom of the PSU cage is closed.
3. Yes
4. I have not but I've seen some windows mod around


----------



## senna89

yes but from the top coming the dust, its not the same to put from side or bottom, top is the dirtiest position


----------



## NorCa

Included fan filter for PSU


----------



## [Adz]

Hey guys,

I'm sure there was something in the manual suggesting putting it fan side down. I think it said that if your psu has a 120mm fan or bigger, you should put it fan side down.

Anyway, I stopped by to ask, does anyone know of a good high fpi 180mm rad? I'm not using the top HDD cage so I want to put the rad right behind the AP181.
I'll be cooling an Asus 7970 along with an i5-3570k.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I'm sure there was something in the manual suggesting putting it fan side down. I think it said that if your psu has a 120mm fan or bigger, you should put it fan side down.


I've got my TT 775 Fan up it has a 140mm fan and has no issues
















Edit: Must find my destructions and read them


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I'm ordering tomorrow. I have a question though, I was going to order an H80 with the case but I'm kinda interested in Watercooling. Can you guys help me put together a custom loop that's less then $200 or maybe a kit?

Edit: tl;dr, Go with H80 or $200 watercooling? And can you help me out?


----------



## Hicountryrider

Ordered case and should arrive Friday. Amazon has the same price as Newegg but free shipping. Save $18 if you're interested.

Question I have is I plan on mounting a 3.5"card reader in the lower of the two 5.25" bays. Picked up a FP55B adapter for this purpose. I would also like to mount a Samsung 830 SSD in this adapter. The drive mounts upside down and to the rear of the adapter (above the card reader). Obviously I'm not worried about heat from the SSD but was just wondering if anyone thinks there might be a issue with this setup that could be caused by the card reader when it is being used. There will be slightly less than 1/4 inch (0.48cm) clearance between the SSD and the top of the reader case.

Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M micro ATX MB
Intel i5 3570K CPU
Samsung 830 256GB SATA 3 SSD
WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM 64MB cache 500GB SATA 3 HDD
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 low profile RAM
Corsair VX550W PSU
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler
Windows 7 HP 64-bit


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I'm sure there was something in the manual suggesting putting it fan side down. I think it said that if your psu has a 120mm fan or bigger, you should put it fan side down.


I put mine down because my non-ref 7950 puts the hot air into the case, and when the PSU fan is facing down it will exhaust that hot air (hopefully) out.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> yes but from the top coming the dust, its not the same to put from side or bottom, top is the dirtiest position


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Included fan filter for PSU


I KNOW THAT THE FILTER ON THE TOP IS INCLUSED

But what i means is that i worry because i have some doubts about this filter cant be sufficient to retain the dust into PSU.

Top is dustyest position ever, a simply dust filter is enought ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> I KNOW THAT THE FILTER ON THE TOP IS INCLUSED
> But what i means is that i worry because i have some doubts about this filter cant be sufficient to retain the dust into PSU.
> Top is dustyest position ever, a simply dust filter is enought ?


Your over thinking this issue. Mine faces up and when in blow out the case rarely anything comes out of the PSU instead there is more dust inside the case even though there is a filter. The point is you need to regularly clean your case anyways so don't worry. Route it the way you like, either way will be fine. Point is 80% of us have it face up without issues. Some have it face down without issues. Pick and be happy


----------



## senna89

ok but inside the PSU u cant clean


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> ok but inside the PSU u cant clean


Yes you do it by blowing it out with compressed air. You seem to be a very meticulous builder and enthusiast which is a great quality to have as I feel am I, but either way you install the psu will be fine


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I'm ordering today but I'm thinking of getting a custom loop can you guys recommend some parts for me? This is what I have so far, 
I'm still missing a res and pump, The fittings are also quite expensive any alternative? I'm also holding off on ordering a 120m Radiator to keep prices down I only have about $200 to spend.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> ok but inside the PSU u cant clean


I would think that an advantage of having the PSU fan on top in the TJ08B-E is that it gives you very easy access to use compressed air to blow out the PSU by just lifting the filter off.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm ordering today but I'm thinking of getting a custom loop can you guys recommend some parts for me? This is what I have so far,
> I'm still missing a res and pump, The fittings are also quite expensive any alternative? I'm also holding off on ordering a 120m Radiator to keep prices down I only have about $200 to spend.


Looks good so far. For pump/res you'll need decide if you want a bay res or happy using an small tubular one. The alternative to compression fitting would be to use barbs


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Looks good so far. For pump/res you'll need decide if you want a bay res or happy using an small tubular one. The alternative to compression fitting would be to use barbs


Wow I mus say your loop looks fantastic. I'm fine with a small tube res, I don't feel to comfortable with loops over my motherboard and GPU. Do you recommend anything? Noob here sorry.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm ordering today but I'm thinking of getting a custom loop can you guys recommend some parts for me? This is what I have so far,
> I'm still missing a res and pump, The fittings are also quite expensive any alternative? I'm also holding off on ordering a 120m Radiator to keep prices down I only have about $200 to spend.


For a pump, I'm currently looking at the Swiftech Apogee Drive II. It's the CPU block with a built in pump. Saves a lot of space and it's PWM controlled too.

I'm looking at the same rad setup as you, but I really wish someone created a thick high-fpi 180mm rad. Like a Black Ice for a single 180mm fan, because the AP181s would make pretty light work of that and it would mean a single rad would suffice for a cpu and gpu loop. I'm nervous about using just one of those magicools for a full loop, but I don't really want to add an extra rad in.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> For a pump, I'm currently looking at the Swiftech Apogee Drive II. It's the CPU block with a built in pump. Saves a lot of space and it's PWM controlled too.
> I'm looking at the same rad setup as you, but I really wish someone created a thick high-fpi 180mm rad. Like a Black Ice for a single 180mm fan, because the AP181s would make pretty light work of that and it would mean a single rad would suffice for a cpu and gpu loop. I'm nervous about using just one of those magicools for a full loop, but I don't really want to add an extra rad in.


Yeah I'm hoping I can run just the 180mm for a bit since I'm running low on cash but it would be awesome if there were thicker ones. As for the pump I did fancy the Apogee drive II but their aren't a lot of reviews on them. I've heard great things on the RayStorm Block.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Edit I've decided to wait till my next paycheck and just buy the case now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## fakeblood

depending on how your planning on mounting your res you may want to measure things out. I had a 250ml res originally which didnt fit once mounted onto the pump because my video card got in the way therefore had to get the 60ml Tank.

Youll also need something like this to connect the pump and res...
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10363/ex-tub-609/Bitspower_Dual_G14_Male_Male_Fitting_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBWP-C08.html?tl=g30c101s1354
...assuming you wish to connect the two like my loop


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> depending on how your planning on mounting your res you may want to measure things out. I had a 250ml res originally which didnt fit once mounted onto the pump because my video card got in the way therefore had to get the 60ml Tank.
> Youll also need something like this to connect the pump and res...
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/10363/ex-tub-609/Bitspower_Dual_G14_Male_Male_Fitting_-_Matte_Black_BP-MBWP-C08.html?tl=g30c101s1354
> ...assuming you wish to connect the two like my loop


I'd love a loop like yours I hope that's okay..







I'm going to wait till next paycheck and grab everything so I can measure it up. I really like the pump + res connected to the radiator. What kind of pump + res are you using? if you don't mind.


----------



## fakeblood

haha yeah i dont mind if there are similar loops. im using a koolance PMP-400 pump and bitspower Tank-Z 40 with the adapter inbetween

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16591/ex-pmp-201/Koolance_PMP-400_38_ID_Native_Liquid_Cooling_Pump_PMP-400.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14284/ex-res-321/Bitspower_Water_Tank_Z-Multi_40_Inline_Reservoir_-_Ice_Black_BP-WTZM40P-IBKBK.html


----------



## ANDMYGUN

You are absolutely the best. Thank you for all the help. I only wish I could repay you some how


----------



## fakeblood

haha just do a good job and post some pics


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> haha just do a good job and post some pics


haha I'd be lying if I said I'm all finished with questions. Thanks again.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> I would think that an advantage of having the PSU fan on top in the TJ08B-E is that it gives you very easy access to use compressed air to blow out the PSU by just lifting the filter off.


but whit compressed air can i damage somethings into PSU ?


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> haha I'd be lying if I said I'm all finished with questions. Thanks again.


no probs, feel free to PM me if you need


----------



## [Adz]

fakeblood, I've just looked through your entire log. It looks amazing. I wish I had the determination to sleeve all the cables, but I just don't.
I really need to think things through. I see yours without the hard drive mount, zerosum moved his drive mount, yet I want to keep mine where it is. I have an SSD under there, a HDD and another SSD on top of it. I can move the top SSD to the back of the motherboard, but not the hard drive. Do you know if that would fit using the 180mm rad if the ports were up top instead of at the bottom?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm thinking of ordering some Bitfenix alchemy extension cables or a NZXT Kit, since you can't see the PSU cables. Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> I would think that an advantage of having the PSU fan on top in the TJ08B-E is that it gives you very easy access to use compressed air to blow out the PSU by just lifting the filter off.
> 
> 
> 
> but whit compressed air can i damage somethings into PSU ?
Click to expand...

I would recommend not pushing the canister's tube into the PSU. Hold it a few inches above. Also, don't tilt the canister sideways, chance of condensation being blown into the PSU. I always use a pencil or some other non-conductive tool to stop the fan from rotating (if possible) when using compressed air. Just eliminates any small chance of the fan being damaged. I tend to use short quick bursts of air rather then a continuous blast but not sure that matters.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> fakeblood, I've just looked through your entire log. It looks amazing. I wish I had the determination to sleeve all the cables, but I just don't.
> I really need to think things through. I see yours without the hard drive mount, zerosum moved his drive mount, yet I want to keep mine where it is. I have an SSD under there, a HDD and another SSD on top of it. I can move the top SSD to the back of the motherboard, but not the hard drive. Do you know if that would fit using the 180mm rad if the ports were up top instead of at the bottom?


Thanks for the kind words.

I think it would be a bit of a squeeze if you left the drive mount there. Not interested in mounting the harddrives elsewhere?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> but whit compressed air can i damage somethings into PSU ?


I am assuming you would be using compressed air cans so absolutly no you will be ok and not damage anything. They dont have enough pressure. I use an actual air compressor with 120psi and but when I put the air nozzle close (within 12") to components im only half trigger. Which is still probably more powerful than compressed air cans but still safe.


----------



## daMystery1

The top fan hole is because it is a 'Positive Pressure' case. It is designed so that air enters the front and and top and exits via the rear fan.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.
> I think it would be a bit of a squeeze if you left the drive mount there. Not interested in mounting the harddrives elsewhere?


Where else could it go?


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Where else could it go?


Can attach the ssds to the back of the mobo tray and get an adapter for the 1tb in the 5.25 bay


----------



## [Adz]

Hmm, that's something to think about. Thanks.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Can attach the ssds to the back of the mobo tray and get an adapter for the 1tb in the 5.25 bay


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great. I see me buying a Ssd in the far future.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just ordered mine, will be here on Tuesday. I had to go with an H80 instead of a custom loop but I'm happy. Now begins the waiting game. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Case arrived yesterday. Still waiting on motherboard and SDRAM so won't start assembly until next week. Here are some first impressions:

Packaging

Nicely protected in shipping carton with rigid foam end caps. Not much chance for damage during shipping unless there is some kind of side puncture. That could impact the case sides. Mine was from Amazon and the actual case carton was inside a generic brown carton so that should add some add additional protection.
Plastic cover surrounding case with separate parts and manual. LOTS of screws.
Finish and fit

Really nice finish. Will be a fingerprint magnet I think.
Everything inside and out is matte black with the exception of the expansion slot covers which are silver in color. Even the pre-installed (riveted?) motherboard standoffs are black. Seven standoffs pre-installed with two empty holes for either micro ATX or mini-ITX boards. Stand-off screws (2) are included in screw pack. Strangely, they are silver in color, not black.
Fit appears to be good with front, top and side covers well aligned. Inside of case doesn't appear to have any sharp edges at all. Front cover slots for 5.25 bays, 3.5 bay and external audio/USB 3.0 inputs are just a little large, in my opinion, with very visible gaps.
Working with case

AS has been stated here before, because of the compact size of this case, you'll really want to spend some time thinking out your install. Wiring for front panel inputs and system panel connectors appear to be sufficiently long and well routed to rear of case. I will probably have to get an extension for the front panel HD audio connector because my ASRock Pro4-M MB has (stupidly!) placed that header under the PCI Express 3.0 slot at the rear.of the board.
Side covers come off very easily. Top cover has 6 screws, 2 at the rear and 4 towards the front of the case. These four are quite small and care must be taken when screwing them back in as they would be easy to cross thread. They attach to very thin metal supports. Advise not fully tightening any one of these until all 4 are started and then carefully tightening these in a X pattern.
Now comes the fun part! The front cover is attached with 6 EXTREMELY small screws. I mean EXTREMELY small. These would be SO easy to lose. They are located along the front inside rails of the case and are not easy to access with a standard Phillips head (very small bit) screwdriver. Highly recommend getting an Allen head wrench style tool with a Phillips head bit on the short end. It will make your life a lot easier. Getting the screws out is one thing but getting them back in is a nightmare. You'll need long handle tweezers (to place the screws in the holes),lots of light and a LOT of patience. Be careful tightening them to avoid cross threading. Same sort of X pattern as top cover is recommended.
I removed the front cover to rotate the 180mm fan 180 degrees to hide the wires and to have the fan power connector closer to where I want to put it on the MB. Took me about an hour start to finish but I went VERY slowly to avoid losing the screws or cross threading the holes. Granted I am not the most mechanically adept person but it still shouldn't have been that hard. Did I mention that the front cover screws are EXTREMELY small? I truly hope I don't have to remove the front cover ever again!
Final thoughts

Overall I am very pleased with the quality of this case.
Cable management will be very easy with this case. Truly well thought out.
Will be tight working inside but knew this going in.
Having lots of patience and lots of light absolutely necessary when removing and replacing covers (especially the front). Don't rush, you'll be sorry.
Be careful with screwdrivers and tools. Case is painted, not anodized. Would be easy to scratch if not careful.
Looking forward to finishing my build and will report back afterwards about installing components and temperatures.

System - all new except for the PSU:
Silverstone Temjin TJ08B-E micro ATX case
ASRock Z77 Pro4-M micro ATX MB
Intel i5 3570K CPU
Samsung 830 256GB SATA 3 SSD
WD Caviar Black 7200 RPM 64MB cache 500GB SATA 3 HDD
8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 low profile SDRAM
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU cooler
Corsair VX550W PSU - bought a couple of years ago but have never used. Plenty of power for my needs.
Windows 7 HP 64-bit

Might add a discrete GPU card later but plan on using the i5 3570K's built-in Intel HD 4000 graphics for now.


----------



## 66racer

Hicountryrider-

Yeah dude its a great case. I love mine, I have been wanting to upgrade something on my pc and the case being an affordable swap/upgrade I started looking for a new case but I cant find ANYTHING I would want to use instead of the tj08-e. Its size is so efficient there is nothing in the matx range that I think can come close to this case. There are nice atx cases but I want to stick to a smaller case and so far cant find anything that can match the tj08-e, especially in cooling as far as radiators are concerned. Being able to have a 180mm radiator up front is great for my cpu only loop.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hicountryrider - That's good to know. I also ordered from amazon with prime, should be here soon.


----------



## Hicountryrider

It appears that the folks at ASRock deemed it unnecessary to include motherboard mounting screws (not the standoffs but the screws to attach the MB to the standoffs) in the box for the ASRock Z77Pro4-M MB. Actually appears as though no mounting hardware whatsoever comes with this MB.

I'm hoping that the bag of screws that come with the TJ08B-E case has the 8 screws I would need to be able to mount the MB. There are a ton of screws in the bag but I'm not sure which ones could be used for this purpose. I can identify the 2 MB standoff screws included and there are obviously screws for mounting HDDs.

Anyone out there able to help me with this issue?
Must be having a senior moment!







Just remembered that motherboard screws do come with the case, not the motherboard. I'll figure out which one's they are.

Another question I have is that by rotating the 180mm front fan 180 degrees the arrow on the side of the fan is now pointing down instead of up as it was originally. I can't imagine that this would make any difference (the flow direction arrow still points in) but can anyone confirm this for me?

TIA for replies.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Must be having a senior moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered that motherboard screws do come with the case, not the motherboard. I'll figure out which one's they are.
> Another question I have is that by rotating the 180mm front fan 180 degrees the arrow on the side of the fan is now pointing down instead of up as it was originally. I can't imagine that this would make any difference (the flow direction arrow still points in) but can anyone confirm this for me?
> TIA for replies.


Confirmed. In a circular motion, one side will be going up, the other will be going down.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Must be having a senior moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered that motherboard screws do come with the case, not the motherboard. I'll figure out which one's they are.
> Another question I have is that by rotating the 180mm front fan 180 degrees the arrow on the side of the fan is now pointing down instead of up as it was originally. I can't imagine that this would make any difference (the flow direction arrow still points in) but can anyone confirm this for me?
> TIA for replies.
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed. In a circular motion, one side will be going up, the other will be going down.
Click to expand...

Sorry, but not sure that I understand your post. I was questioning whether it made any difference at all in performance or potential damage to the fan that I rotated it 180 degrees from it's original position as shipped. I'm assuming the arrow that pointed up (before I rotated the fan) just indicates the rotation direction, is that correct? As stated in my post I didn't change the direction of the air flow, I just rotated the fan on it's axis to change where the wiring was. I hope that is clear.

Obviously Silverstone installed the fan as it was for a reason. Am I potentially creating a cooling or some other problem by changing that? It doesn't make sense to me that it would but that's why I'm asking.


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*


Is it stacked using double sided tapes? If using double sided tapes im afraid the residue will be stuck up on my ssd


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Sorry, but not sure that I understand your post. I was questioning whether it made any difference at all in performance or potential damage to the fan that I rotated it 180 degrees from it's original position as shipped. I'm assuming the arrow that pointed up (before I rotated the fan) just indicates the rotation direction, is that correct? As stated in my post I didn't change the direction of the air flow, I just rotated the fan on it's axis to change where the wiring was. I hope that is clear.
> Obviously Silverstone installed the fan as it was for a reason. Am I potentially creating a cooling or some other problem by changing that? It doesn't make sense to me that it would but that's why I'm asking.


It doesn't make a difference, no, and it won't create a cooling problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Is it stacked using double sided tapes? If using double sided tapes im afraid the residue will be stuck up on my ssd


I had the same concern using velcro. Got around it by using normal clear sellotape on the SSD, then putting the velcro strip onto the clear tape. Now when I want to remove it, just take off the clear tape and give it a quick wipe down, and there's no more residue.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Is it stacked using double sided tapes? If using double sided tapes im afraid the residue will be stuck up on my ssd


No problem withn the velcro i used on my HDD bay or water pump and res after i changed ideas.


----------



## [Adz]

BadDad62... it honestly took me a minute or two to find your radiator in that pic.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> BadDad62... it honestly took me a minute or two to find your radiator in that pic.


i did have a single 120mm and Bay res inside to start with but it looked cramped so the external idea came about. keeping in mind this is my server.

Then



And now


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Sorry, but not sure that I understand your post. I was questioning whether it made any difference at all in performance or potential damage to the fan that I rotated it 180 degrees from it's original position as shipped. I'm assuming the arrow that pointed up (before I rotated the fan) just indicates the rotation direction, is that correct? As stated in my post I didn't change the direction of the air flow, I just rotated the fan on it's axis to change where the wiring was. I hope that is clear.
> Obviously Silverstone installed the fan as it was for a reason. Am I potentially creating a cooling or some other problem by changing that? It doesn't make sense to me that it would but that's why I'm asking.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't make a difference, no, and it won't create a cooling problem.
Click to expand...

OK, thanks for the clarification. I was probably over-thinking this but I'm pretty much a rookie at this system building thing, having only done a couple before now, and just don't want to screw things up before I even get started!

My ol' pappy once told me "The only stupid question there is is the one you don't ask."


----------



## Ryth

Hey guys...

So I've had my TJ-08e now for a month and love it.

Unfortunately, the Corsair H80 I got is making that HD like noise that many others have talked about with the pump so I'm returning it. I ended up picking up a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo.

Right now I only have the fan that came with it...should I have the fan in the push config and blowing into the radiator or in the pull config and putting air out the back?

Front Fan --> Hyper 212 Fan --> | Hyper 212 Radiator | (Back of Case)

or

Front Fan --> Hyper 212 Radiator | Hyper 212 Fan --> (Back of Case)

I assume the first config but just wanted to confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## CasualKilla

Hey guys, transfered my PC to one of these cases, I have a question about the front fan. Is it normal for it to make a faint clicking sound, its quite noticable as its the laudest thing in the case, I also have a H80 running on low in there :/


----------



## Ryth

See my post above yours....most likely that clicking sound you are hearing is the H80 pump which is over the processor. I had to search for a bit to figure out what was making a faint clicking/HD like noise and isolated that...then checked online and the forums and yep...the H80 is the noise maker at least in mine. If your skew # is 01224 on the UPC then those the bad units according to the sites out there.

If you want to confirm, turn your PC on it's side and lay it down (MB on the ground side). If the clicking noise goes away, it's the H80.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryth*
> 
> See my post above yours....most likely that clicking sound you are hearing is the H80 pump which is over the processor. I had to search for a bit to figure out what was making a faint clicking/HD like noise and isolated that...then checked online and the forums and yep...the H80 is the noise maker at least in mine. If your skew # is 01224 on the UPC then those the bad units according to the sites out there.
> If you want to confirm, turn your PC on it's side and lay it down (MB on the ground side). If the clicking noise goes away, it's the H80.


Don't want to go totally off topic but I just ordered my TJ08-E along with an H80. I knew there were some problems with the H80 before I purchased it but I'm kinda worried. Have you tried to RMA it?


----------



## CasualKilla

Hey guys, I just turned it over and the noise still persists, I'm 99% sure its the 180mm fan making the noise, its seems to stop when I flip that switch, must be the low/hogh switch for the fan, I dunno, but then the fan starts to make a squeeking noise , that seems to go squeeck, squeeck, squeeeeeck, squeeeeeeeeeeeeck, until its just contant squeeking after a few seconds, I take it this is not normal? Also the squeecking and clicking is noit that loud, but its there, and its anoiying.

EDIT: on low its more of a high pitch squeel than a squeek


----------



## Ryth

Yep...already sent it back to New Egg and just got the Hyper Evo 212 from Coolermaster. Sounds like the H80 has an inherit design issue...looked around a few stores and they all have the bad UPC code so I don't feel like dealing with it.


----------



## CasualKilla

Not sure if that was a response to me, but my H80 is very quiet, no weird noises at all, I was talking about the switch for the 180mm fan, not the H80 fan button

EDIt: Wait I just realised the switch turned that fan off, should it do that, isnt is a low/high setting?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Don't want to go totally off topic but I just ordered my TJ08-E along with an H80. I knew there were some problems with the H80 before I purchased it but I'm kinda worried. Have you tried to RMA it?


I use an H80 with my TJ08-E and it's working flawlessly. I would try it out first and see if you're in the same situation before returning it. It works pretty well, especially given how small it is.


----------



## Ryth

http://www.overclock.net/t/1236923/corsair-h100-h80-h60-noise-grinding-pump-fix-official-corsair-response/20

That was the thread I was reading and that video is definitely what I was experiencing.

Like I said, I don't feel like dealing with finding fix's, etc....so I just RMA'd it and went with the Hyper Evo 212.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Well it's good to see most people are not having this issue. I just checked the tracking on my Tj08 and it shipped a few miles away from me (maybe like 40) still says it's going to be here on the 9th. I wish I could just go pick it up.


----------



## Ryth

Good luck with it. Seems like it's a crap shoot with these things.


----------



## CasualKilla

Looks like the 180mm fan is broken, it switches oiff when I put it on the low setting, great....


----------



## zer0sum

I am in...love this case


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> I am in...love this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man your rig makes me with I had enough cash to go the custom loop route. Very nicely done!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> I am in...love this case


i know how you feel bud, finally got my server going







Even got another case for a future project







How does the Apogee perform?


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> its seems to stop when I flip that switch, must be the low/hogh switch for the fan, I dunno, but then the fan starts to make a squeeking noise , that seems to go squeeck, squeeck, squeeeeeck, squeeeeeeeeeeeeck, until its just contant squeeking after a few seconds, I take it this is not normal?


Is the fan connected to the motherboard? Mine squeeks if it is undervolted enough to stall out, if your motherboard has some fan control settings try turning them up a little.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Anyone know if the motherboard cutout is large enough for my MVG so that I can install the H80 after installing the motherboard? I'd hate to install the motherboard and find out I have to uninstall.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Any way of replacing the front fan with a silent fan and still use the hard drive cage?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Any way of replacing the front fan with a silent fan and still use the hard drive cage?


The fan and the cage are unconnected. If the silent fan is the same width (or smaller), it will fit fine. If it's bigger, I couldn't tell you the clearance since I've removed the main cage.
The stock fan is 32mm.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Any recommend fans?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys I'm almost finished with my build took a few hours though, where do I put my 1tb if I removed the harddrive cage? Need a fast answer please.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys I'm almost finished with my build took a few hours though, where do I put my 1tb if I removed the harddrive cage? Need a fast answer please.


bottom hard drive cage or dvd drive


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> bottom hard drive cage or dvd drive


How do I bolt it on the bottom? I was trying to see if it worked by the end sticks out.


----------



## FourOhFour

You can put it in the 3.5" bay on the bottom if you aren't already using it. I have mine suspended using bungie cord in the 5.25" bay, which helps keep it quiet (but with more risk of damage if the case is moved).


----------



## Hicountryrider

All the parts are here and ready to start my build. Silly build question #1. In the other two builds I've done I used a anti-static wrist strap clipped to the bare metal frame of the case to prevent static discharge. This case is fully painted inside and I can't seem to find any non-painted area that I can clip onto. Will clipping onto the frame, even though it is painted, work to discharge static? If not, any suggestions? I'm building in a place (my RV) where I don't have easy access to any good grounding area.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys I'm almost finished with my build took a few hours though, where do I put my 1tb if I removed the harddrive cage? Need a fast answer please.


There is a cage on the bottom you can leave on to house the hard drive, a SSD can also fit under the 3.5" HDD too if you need the space.

The h80 backplate should be able to go on with the mobo already installed, my h70/antec kuhler 920 one has nothing blocking it.

Old layout I used it that way:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Al the parts are here and ready to start my build. Silly build question #1. In the other two builds I've done I used a anti-static wrist strap clipped to the bare metal frame of the case to prevent static discharge. This case is fully painted inside and I can't seem to find any non-painted area that I can clip onto. Will clipping onto the frame, even though it is painted, work to discharge static? If not, any suggestions? I'm building in a place (my RV) where I don't have easy access to any good grounding area.
> Appreciate any advice.


I have never used a ground strap but try to always have an elbow or wrist resting on the case when installing something. If you insist on it find a spot that will be out of sight and put the clip in that area, move it around a bit once clamped on to dig into the paint and touch metal. Im not to familiar with the static on an rv but just keep in contact with the case and you should be fine.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Al the parts are here and ready to start my build. Silly build question #1. In the other two builds I've done I used a anti-static wrist strap clipped to the bare metal frame of the case to prevent static discharge. This case is fully painted inside and I can't seem to find any non-painted area that I can clip onto. Will clipping onto the frame, even though it is painted, work to discharge static? If not, any suggestions? I'm building in a place (my RV) where I don't have easy access to any good grounding area.
> Appreciate any advice.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used a ground strap but try to always have an elbow or wrist resting on the case when installing something. If you insist on it find a spot that will be out of sight and put the clip in that area, move it around a bit once clamped on to dig into the paint and touch metal. Im not to familiar with the static on an rv but just keep in contact with the case and you should be fine.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I always used the case itself as you stated + the wrist strap. There are all these great venting areas inside the case that it would be pretty easy to clip to but I just hate the idea of screwing up the paint. Since it will be inside and hidden I guess if there is no other choice I'll have to do it that way. What about the expansion slot covers? Think they would work as a grounding connection?


----------



## Fallout1990

Just Finished my TJ08-E Build the other day.


-3770k
-Asus Gene V
-32gb Cosair lp ddr3 1600
-EVGA GTX 680 ftw 4Gb
-Samsung 830 256Gb ssd
-2tb seagate hdd
-OCZ Nocti m-sata SSD 128gb
Corsair H80



The m-pcie combo card can actually fit under a H80 but you cant use the bracket that came with it, so i used zip ties







.



Cable Management



Inside



SSD hiding under HDD



H80 Clearance



Back of case



Sitting next to my HP Microserver


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Well I just noticed I put my H80 on a different way then everyone else. Worth switching around?


----------



## Fallout1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Well I just noticed I put my H80 on a different way then everyone else. Worth switching around?


Your way actually looks cleaner in my opinion, I wouldn't bother changing it


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout1990*
> 
> 
> The m-pcie combo card can actually fit under a H80 but you cant use the bracket that came with it, so i used zip ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Interesting!


----------



## Fallout1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Interesting!


Yeah i have following plugged into it:
-OCZ Nocti 128Gb SSD
-Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6235 Mini PCI Express Wireless adaptor

Pretty happy it all fitted otherwise would of been a waste of ~$200


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout1990*
> 
> Your way actually looks cleaner in my opinion, I wouldn't bother changing it


Haha. I didn't think of it like that. Well thanks for saving me from tickering with my pc again today. I can honestly say I don't want too look inside there for a few more days.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Yeah, I always used the case itself as you stated + the wrist strap. There are all these great venting areas inside the case that it would be pretty easy to clip to but I just hate the idea of screwing up the paint. Since it will be inside and hidden I guess if there is no other choice I'll have to do it that way. What about the expansion slot covers? Think they would work as a grounding connection?


I wouldn't worry about it. I've built hundreds of computers and never used a wrist strap. Just discharge your static before you begin the build if you find you're full of static that day.

Can't wait to see your build.


----------



## Hicountryrider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> Yeah, I always used the case itself as you stated + the wrist strap. There are all these great venting areas inside the case that it would be pretty easy to clip to but I just hate the idea of screwing up the paint. Since it will be inside and hidden I guess if there is no other choice I'll have to do it that way. What about the expansion slot covers? Think they would work as a grounding connection?
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it. I've built hundreds of computers and never used a wrist strap. Just discharge your static before you begin the build if you find you're full of static that day.
> 
> Can't wait to see your build.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input. This will be a very basic build, no WCing, no GPU (maybe later), just a small, fast, general use system. I'll try and post some pics when complete. This forum has been a gold mine of information on working with this case so I will be applying lots of what I've seen here in doing this build.


----------



## 66racer

Fallout1990-

+rep

thanks for showing the m-pcie slots fit in this case


----------



## MaxFTW

Changed my case :3

Now im on the PS07, Simply for the 2 120m fans that i have replaced with noctua NF S12B's Also what is nice to note is i didnt need to do any work on it, My plan was to cut some of the HDD tray padding from the TJ08-E and put it in the bottom HDD tray that dont have padding, Well there was already 2 bricks of padding on the PS07 so now it dont rattle the whole case


----------



## CasualKilla

I solved the fan issue I was having, turns out the 180mm fan doesn't operate properly if it set anything under 100% in the bios, so I manually set it to 100% operation for 24/7. However I if I put my ear against the case I can still clicking, and when its still I hear the same noise emanating from the case, can someone please give me a sound clip or something how the fan is suppose to sound like, I dunno if I must RMA it or not.


----------



## CasualKilla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uPLLxPgD7c&feature=youtu.be heres the link, see 9 to 27, try listen for the rattling noise, it was hard to record it properly, but you can kinda hear it.


----------



## [Adz]

I think I hear something at 0:18 - 0:21, but if I wasn't listening for it I wouldn't.
Try recording again but with the camera on the side of the fan. Put it right in front or right behind will mean you can barely hear a thing over the sound of the air rushing past.


----------



## CasualKilla

Ok I will try that, on an unrelated not, where is the official ssd mount in this case, it says it has one, but I cant see anything obvious in the case.

EDIT: there, you can hear it quite well now in the second half of the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loEect7M1m4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Ok I will try that, on an unrelated not, where is the official ssd mount in this case, it says it has one, but I cant see anything obvious in the case.


Below the 3.5 cage on the bottom. If you look at the bottom of the case there are 4 empty screw holes that you can mount a SSD to.


----------



## CasualKilla

@ silvrr Cool thanks, will I still be able to put a 3.5" hdd in that 5.25" external bay with that installed?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> where is the official ssd mount in this case, it says it has one, but I cant see anything obvious in the case.


Unofficially here


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> @ silvrr Cool thanks, will I still be able to put a 3.5" hdd in that 5.25" external bay with that installed?


The little bay at the bottom can fit a 3.5 and a ssd at the same time, yes.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The little bay at the bottom can fit a 3.5 and a ssd at the same time, yes.


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Hey does anyone know if a Seasonic Platinum 1000W psu (190mm long) would fit in the Tj08-E/PS07? I've looked at the specs for both and wondering how big of an issue it would be... I will be using an external Dvd drive when nessasary..also, could someone measure the psu space (top down shot) for me, thinking of buying one this weekend!







Thanks guys


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> Hey does anyone know if a Seasonic Platinum 1000W psu (190mm long) would fit in the Tj08-E/PS07? I've looked at the specs for both and wondering how big of an issue it would be... I will be using an external Dvd drive when nessasary..also, could someone measure the psu space (top down shot) for me, thinking of buying one this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


I only have an ax850 which I believe is 160mm long. Yours should fit f you don't use an internal DVD drive like you mention. I will say I can't think of a reason to have a 1000watt PSU n this case since you can't fit enough inside to use it all. My system gaming pulls I think 360watts at the wall and folding GPU a d CPU back with a 570gtx was still under 400watts. So you can save coin unless you have a reason for so much power. I would be curious









Edit:
Unless someone beats me to it. I will be glad to measure it all up tomorrow


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Unofficially here


Do the SSDs overhang?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> *Hey does anyone know if a Seasonic Platinum 1000W psu (190mm long) would fit in the Tj08-E/PS07?* I've looked at the specs for both and wondering how big of an issue it would be... I will be using an external Dvd drive when nessasary..also, could someone measure the psu space (top down shot) for me, thinking of buying one this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys


TJ08-E Max PSU size is 185mm.


----------



## BadDad62

Hey [Adz] i'm not sure mine is on the back of the motherboard.

Just measured my other kingston ssd ,Yes they will, about 20mm


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks.
I'm thinking I may imitate that set up.


----------



## martianaphid

Hey guys, I just got a new SSD which will site alongside my old Vertex 2 and also decided to get the matching Silverstone FP58 bay adapter which takes 4x 2.5" drives and a slimline optical:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en

The FP58 will allow me to house my 2 SSDs and any future 2.5" drives in a nice small footprint. At first I wasn't that concerned with the optical drive slot but I'm tempted to use it now. Does anyone know if there are any slot-loading bluray drives that are compatible with this device [available in the UK] The silverstone website only lists their own dvd drive:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=271&area=usa

In addition it costs £47 which seems an awful lot for just a dvd drive:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sst-sod02-slot-in-slim-optical-dvd-drive-black

Unfortunately most slim drives are tray-loading rather than slot-loading but I also found this:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sony-ad-7800h-slot-8xdvdplus-r-6xdvdplusdl-6xdvd-dl-dvdplusrw-x8-rwx6-x5-ram-notebook-sata-black

It's a more reasonable £26 for dvd drive, still not a bluray drive but it might do for now if it's compatible.

If anyone has used the FP58 I'd love to hear what optical drive you went for or if anyone has suggestions for compatible drives I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## senna89

this is a great solution against dust ?
compared to other cases have you notice an evident advantages ?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> this is a great solution against dust ?
> compared to other cases have you notice an evident advantages ?


Why do you post in every case thread about dust?


----------



## CasualKilla

Is there anything I can use to mount a 3.5" hdd in the bottom octical bay, I have a standard BRdrive in the top.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Is there anything I can use to mount a 3.5" hdd in the bottom octical bay, I have a standard BRdrive in the top.


I ran into the same problem.

I tried some of these but they were to wide and the front cover ended up interfering.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993004&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA

Ive asked Dwood to make me a plate to rest on the bottom of the bays with slots to mount a HDD to. Ill post some pictures when I get it.


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I ran into the same problem.
> I tried some of these but they were to wide and the front cover ended up interfering.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811993004&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA
> Ive asked Dwood to make me a plate to rest on the bottom of the bays with slots to mount a HDD to. Ill post some pictures when I get it.


Ah I would be keen to try a custom job in the workshop here at university, could you get him to post the manufacturing dimensions?

Also I am RMAing the fan it seems, SilverStone customer support was amazing, lightning fast responses and very helpful.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Ah I would be keen to try a custom job in the workshop here at university, could you get him to post the manufacturing dimensions?
> Also I am RMAing the fan it seems, SilverStone customer support was amazing, lightning fast responses and very helpful.


Here is what I sent him for specs.
Quote:


> -5 1/2 long by 5 3/4 wide.
> - 2 slots running down the length 3 3/4 inch apart (1/4 inch wide slots) wide centered on plate. Stop the slots ~1 inch from the ends


----------



## spacep0pe

I was wondering if the LED's could be dimmed on this case at all. I keep my computer on 24/7 and when I'm trying to sleep it's like a blue Eye of Sauron is glaring at me. I know I could just unplug them but I quite like them in the daytime. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gm1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> Hey guys, I just got a new SSD which will site alongside my old Vertex 2 and also decided to get the matching Silverstone FP58 bay adapter which takes 4x 2.5" drives and a slimline optical:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> The FP58 will allow me to house my 2 SSDs and any future 2.5" drives in a nice small footprint. At first I wasn't that concerned with the optical drive slot but I'm tempted to use it now. Does anyone know if there are any slot-loading bluray drives that are compatible with this device [available in the UK] The silverstone website only lists their own dvd drive:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=271&area=usa
> In addition it costs £47 which seems an awful lot for just a dvd drive:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sst-sod02-slot-in-slim-optical-dvd-drive-black
> Unfortunately most slim drives are tray-loading rather than slot-loading but I also found this:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/sony-ad-7800h-slot-8xdvdplus-r-6xdvdplusdl-6xdvd-dl-dvdplusrw-x8-rwx6-x5-ram-notebook-sata-black
> It's a more reasonable £26 for dvd drive, still not a bluray drive but it might do for now if it's compatible.
> If anyone has used the FP58 I'd love to hear what optical drive you went for or if anyone has suggestions for compatible drives I would very much appreciate it.


I bought my stuff from scan too, I can confirm that the sony slot loading drive you linked (also the one I own) fits in this.

NB: the power connector on the back of the dvd drive is slim/mini sata so you will need to purchase an adapter (mini sata to sata) like this







, which converts it to a standard molex + sata connector.


----------



## ChampionAkalias

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I only have an ax850 which I believe is 160mm long. Yours should fit f you don't use an internal DVD drive like you mention. I will say I can't think of a reason to have a 1000watt PSU n this case since you can't fit enough inside to use it all. My system gaming pulls I think 360watts at the wall and folding GPU a d CPU back with a 570gtx was still under 400watts. So you can save coin unless you have a reason for so much power. I would be curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Unless someone beats me to it. I will be glad to measure it all up tomorrow


Thanks! Haha... I originally brought the psu because I had planned a $3k caselabs water cooled.system but since I'm a student... I decided to spend my money a bit more wisely...and by that time I had already ordered the psu..







and replacement cables...

Iwas going to use it in the TJO8-E/PSO7 but...I may have to sell it.. along with the rest of my new PC... haha... awwwwwwh


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChampionAkalias*
> 
> Thanks! Haha... I originally brought the psu because I had planned a $3k caselabs water cooled.system but since I'm a student... I decided to spend my money a bit more wisely...and by that time I had already ordered the psu..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and replacement cables...
> Iwas going to use it in the TJO8-E/PSO7 but...I may have to sell it.. along with the rest of my new PC... haha... awwwwwwh


I see. YEah its amazing how little power computers really use. So long as your not on a multi gpu solution anything over 700watts is overkill but I rather have more than not enough







....Yeah my 850 is way overkill but I was originally planning to sli my gtx570 back when I bought it.


----------



## martianaphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> I bought my stuff from scan too, I can confirm that the sony slot loading drive you linked (also the one I own) fits in this.
> NB: the power connector on the back of the dvd drive is slim/mini sata so you will need to purchase an adapter (mini sata to sata) like this, which converts it to a standard molex + sata connector.


Thanks a lot gm1k, think I'll go for that sony dvd drive for now ad good to know that it fits ok - I managed to find a couple of sony and hitachi slot-loading bluray drives but they were upwards of £65 which is a bit more than I want to spend on it atm.

Thanks for the tip about the mini-sata - I think I'll go for something like this though:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Startech-Female-Slimline-Adapter-Power/dp/B002O1W6ZK/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_b

essentially the same but it lets you use sata power and as I don't have any other molex needs I don't have that cable plugged in to my PSU - I like to keep my cabling minimalistic









Thanks again for your help.

@[adz] thanks for the rep, glad it is of use to you too. Depending on your needs it might be worth checking the bay devices section on the Silverstone website as they have a number of ones to suit different uses - I also considered the FP55:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

which lets you use 1 x 3.5" and 2 x 2.5" and you can use the bay covers that come with the TJ08-E over the front if you don't need the opening.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martianaphid*
> 
> @[adz] thanks for the rep, glad it is of use to you too. Depending on your needs it might be worth checking the bay devices section on the Silverstone website as they have a number of ones to suit different uses - I also considered the FP55:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en
> which lets you use 1 x 3.5" and 2 x 2.5" and you can use the bay covers that come with the TJ08-E over the front if you don't need the opening.


Ooh, now I'm conflicted.

FP58: Optical drive and 4x 2.5 drives
FP55: HDD and 2x 2.5 drive.

Both would be useful. If I could move my HDD up to the top, it makes watercooling easier, but I also really want a slot loading BD drive now just because it'd be cool to have.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Ooh, now I'm conflicted.
> FP58: Optical drive and 4x 2.5 drives
> FP55: HDD and 2x 2.5 drive.
> Both would be useful. If I could move my HDD up to the top, it makes watercooling easier, but I also really want a slot loading BD drive now just because it'd be cool to have.


For my setup I found the fp55 useful. I have one SSD and my data 2.5" 500GB 7200rpm. Good thing I dont need more than 500GB haha, 2.5" 7200rpm drives seem affordable up to 750GB then they SKYROCKET up in price


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Ooh, now I'm conflicted.
> FP58: Optical drive and 4x 2.5 drives
> FP55: HDD and 2x 2.5 drive.
> Both would be useful. If I could move my HDD up to the top, it makes watercooling easier, but I also really want a slot loading BD drive now just because it'd be cool to have.


Planning a gaming system soon and i'll be using

 FP58:

 ..... 1Tb Velocirapter - the heatsink

 .......Silverstone Slot loading Drive

 ....... 3 x 1Tb 2.5" WD Blue Hdds


----------



## miahallen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Planning a gaming system soon and i'll be using
> FP58:
> ..... 1Tb Velocirapter - the heatsink


****WARNING*** The Velociraptor drive is 15mm thick, not 9.5mm like most 2.5" drives







*


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miahallen*
> 
> ****WARNING*** The Velociraptor drive is 15mm thick, not 9.5mm like most 2.5" drives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bud, I'll have to check that when i start getting parts together.


----------



## Lutfij

baddad - there manual mentions the maximum clearance you have between the drives. Might want to check it out.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> baddad - there manual mentions the maximum clearance you have between the drives. Might want to check it out.


Thanks mate will lok into it 









No problems however in my TJO8-E server


----------



## Lutfij

wow, 8HDD's now thas a small sever! Just subbed to check out all these builds including yours - and hopefully have a person to suggest this nice case to.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> wow, 8HDD's now thas a small sever! Just subbed to check out all these builds including yours - and hopefully have a person to suggest this nice case to.


I count 7. I don't think there's a 4th drive in the cage at the bottom, judging by the screws


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I've own this case for about a week and can say it's probably the best case I've ever owned *period* It's still dust free and the temps are great. The only thing I'm kinda worried about is the hole on the bottom where the CPU holder use to be, oh and I can't seem to find a place to screw in the bottom HDD. Other than that I love this case. Hope to upload pictures once I'm actually awake during the day.


----------



## Lutfij

@ ADZ - yeah didn't notice the last set of screws down in the HDD cage


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I count 7. I don't think there's a 4th drive in the cage at the bottom, judging by the screws


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> @ ADZ - yeah didn't notice the last set of screws down in the HDD cage


Your both correct, There is a drive in there now as it hadn't arrived when pics were taken


----------



## Blake80486

I seen this post when I was searching for what others had done to this case.



I built it back in June-July.
It's an AMD A8-3870k, so not the fastest, but the built in GPU will match a low end discrete one and that's all I need.
Heatkiller Rev 3.0 block
Magicool Extreme 180mm x 35mm Radiator
mcp355 type pump

Just two things I'm not happy about. One the resuvour, and two the vreg.

Oh, and I need to mount that pump better


----------



## K4IKEN

Can you give exact specs on the pump and res? That is what I'm looking to achieve for my planned loop.


----------



## Blake80486

Well, I can only recommend that res and pump with modifications.
Mine leaked a little, so I tightened it, and it cracked.

My recommendation if that is what you want, is to unscrew the cylinder and use epoxy on the threads, with the epoxy it doesn't need to be vary tight when you screw it back on.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15563/ex-pmp-188/EK_DDC_X-RES_Top_140_-_Acetal_-_w_Pump_Installed.html?tl=g30c107s152

They sell a shorter one as well, but you can't allow an air space with them.


----------



## OverClocker55

This case makes me want to throw my Lian Li away


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> i did have a single 120mm and Bay res inside to start with but it looked cramped so the external idea came about. keeping in mind this is my server.
> Then
> 
> And now


Is that hdd cage modded? I swear there are two things I would change about this case, one is to put the hdd cage like that (for cable management, and two make it compatible with a 200mm fan (for upgrading)


----------



## lasortech

want to share my tj 08 project how to post pics here?


----------



## lasortech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyce*
> 
> Hey guys! Been a long time lurker in this thread, but now that I am finished, I'd like to share what I did with my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like em!


The Rise of The Silver Army


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Is that hdd cage modded? I swear there are two things I would change about this case, one is to put the hdd cage like that (for cable management, and two make it compatible with a 200mm fan (for upgrading)


Hey CK the Hdd cage is not modded at all just velcro'd on its end. the silverstone power cable is being modded to go towards the rear of the case







The standard 180mm fan is fine


----------



## CasualKilla

god damn beautiful bro


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Hey CK the Hdd cage is not modded at all just velcro'd on its end. the silverstone power cable is being modded to go towards the rear of the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The standard 180mm fan is fine


Are you refering to the first or second picture?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, how hard would it be to change the LED in the front of the case to a red LED? I'm actually never worked on anything electrical before. Also I'm not to good with tools.


----------



## Blake80486

It's just clipped in, so rather easy.
The limiting resistor is on the motherboard, so you'd just have to solder a new one to the wires.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Are you refering to the first or second picture?


The first one was V1 and the hdd bay was rotated 90* and velcro'd to the lower Hdd/ssd position. V2 the second pic is mounted on its end due to a clearance issue







with the Asrock mobo.


----------



## frallowfranny

I'm not sure but will a tuniq tower 120 extreme fit with an asus p8z77-m pro mobo WITH the hdd cages full.


----------



## Paragongx

Any one else been crazy enough to put a i7-3930K and a pair of GTX 680's in this case? Oh, and run them on air...at least to start with at stock clocks? External water cooler for the CPU and GPU's to follow sometime after the initial build. The more I'm thinking about this case, the more I like it for an up and coming build. Thanks


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frallowfranny*
> 
> I'm not sure but will a tuniq tower 120 extreme fit with an asus p8z77-m pro mobo WITH the hdd cages full.


clearance wise with the hdds, I think it will fit, but that looks like a tall cooler, if its under 165mm it will fit.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paragongx*
> 
> Any one else been crazy enough to put a i7-3930K and a pair of GTX 680's in this case? Oh, and run them on air...at least to start with at stock clocks? External water cooler for the CPU and GPU's to follow sometime after the initial build. The more I'm thinking about this case, the more I like it for an up and coming build. Thanks


Someone in here did something like that but with a 690


----------



## darkninja024

ive got a 3930K and one 680 so far and seems to do decent temps so far although i'd want a w/c loop if i was going to add another 680


----------



## beldecca

In case it helps anyone, I found out after trying that the Prolimatech Genesis does not fit in the TJ08-E with the 4xdrive cage (no big surprise) but neither does it fit if you have the bottom single drive cage (more of a surprise). I know that this is an older and not as favored cooler, but if you're looking at it, don't plan on using the lower 3.5 for a drive.


----------



## saran008

I plan to change my casing to to TJ08-E from my CM USP100.
Just want to check with few things..

My setup :
17-2700k+p8z77m-pro+Hyper 412 Slim
16GB Gskill-X
1x M4 128Gb, 3x 2TB F4,
Seasonic X660W,
2X Sony DVDRw { I do backup in DVD-RWs a lot}

GPU : GTX570 DCU II Top1280

I dont overclock most of time, when i work for my cad, I'd up to 4Ghz & back to stock all other times.

Does my setup fix inside this mini-beast w/o any problems?? i mainly wory about mg GPU..

Any suggestion which HDD/SSD to mount where?? all guidance appreciated









Thanks in advance..


----------



## CasualKilla

Anyone know if this cooler will fit? Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Anyone know if this cooler will fit? Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E CPU?


Phez has a Silver Arrow SB-E but he has his installed in the lower PCI-E slot. Though it may fit in the top slot.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> I plan to change my casing to to TJ08-E from my CM USP100.
> Just want to check with few things..
> My setup :
> 17-2700k+p8z77m-pro+Hyper 412 Slim
> 16GB Gskill-X
> 1x M4 128Gb, 3x 2TB F4,
> Seasonic X660W,
> 2X Sony DVDRw { I do backup in DVD-RWs a lot}
> GPU : GTX570 DCU II Top1280
> I dont overclock most of time, when i work for my cad, I'd up to 4Ghz & back to stock all other times.
> Does my setup fix inside this mini-beast w/o any problems?? i mainly wory about mg GPU..
> Any suggestion which HDD/SSD to mount where?? all guidance appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance..


All of that system should fit, If some can fit 2 GPUs then your GTX570 DCU II should be fine








SSDs and HDDs can go in the lower HDD bay or the SSD can be mounted almost anywhere.


----------



## saran008

Thanks a lot for the guidance... seems great.

Just a doubt, my friens is offering a carbide 400R for 70SGD [i'm from Singapore], which is almost half of its original price here. Can i continue my plan with TJ08 E or get 400R??

I know the difference between, atx & matx casings. But besides that both seems to be best bang for bucks... any guidance?? thanks...


----------



## fakeblood

go for whatever you think is better


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the guidance... seems great.
> Just a doubt, my friens is offering a carbide 400R for 70SGD [i'm from Singapore], which is almost half of its original price here. Can i continue my plan with TJ08 E or get 400R??
> I know the difference between, atx & matx casings. But besides that both seems to be best bang for bucks... any guidance?? thanks...


Like Fakeblood said, go with what you like better. Though there are reason you might want a smaller case; for one they're smaller and you wont have the extra space under your motherboard (that's why I made the swtich) Then there are great things offered by the Tj08-E like removable trey and magnetic fan filters. I'm have no experience with the 400R but the TJ08-E is the best case I've ever owned. Good luck making your choice.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does anyone have any idea on how to keep two cards cool? I have two 7870s and during games the first card starts blasting its fans at full speed. Even still it hits 75 Celsius.


----------



## CasualKilla

Hey guys, I just finished my first build ever, I made a feeble attempt at some cable management and did a some custom hdd placement, but otherwise, pretty bland ^^


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Hey guys, I just finished my first build ever, I made a feeble attempt at some cable management and did a some custom hdd placement, but otherwise, pretty bland ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good. although why did you switch out the front 180 fan? Also that CPU cooler is huge! In the future if you are experiencing blue screens you may want to move that GPU to the lower slot. Otherwise great build, I need to clean up my cables...


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Looking good. although why did you switch out the front 180 fan? Also that CPU cooler is huge! In the future if you are experiencing blue screens you may want to move that GPU to the lower slot. Otherwise great build, I need to clean up my cables...


my 180mm is being RMAed, it was making some clicking noises on low. Nooo I can't move the GPU, that slot runs at 16x while the lower one only at 8x, I know its a 2/3% performance diff, but that's not acceptable to me!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> my 180mm is being RMAed, it was making some clicking noises on low. Nooo I can't move the GPU, that slot runs at 16x while the lower one only at 8x, I know its a 2/3% performance diff, but that's not acceptable to me!


Oh well, it's good to know Silverstone will RMA a fan. Hey I wouldn't run it at x8 either but in the future if the card is acting up you know what to do! Good luck









Edit: 600th post.


----------



## Lutfij

for a moment there, I though you were silly to bring that GPU down another slot when all the slots closest to the cooler was already occupied







- thas how I saw it as down - I'm a regular ATX oriented guy thas why I was confused


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Oh well, it's good to know Silverstone will RMA a fan. Hey I wouldn't run it at x8 either but in the future if the card is acting up you know what to do! Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: 600th post.


Thanks bud, will keep that in mind, I had issues with my reference 660ti, but this 7850 seems to have 4 screw that sick out about 2mm that provides a some protection from shorts.

I'm looking to get a new cpu cooler however, that ones is noisy as hell! I want the noctua, but it is about ~$150 here, about the same as the H100 sells for here. I can get a beQuiet dark rock pro 2 for alot cheaper, I after a good silenceerformance ratio.


----------



## Airborn

Hi all
So after looking at all the builds that everyone has done of this case I'm thinking of swoping my upcoming build from the prodigy to the silverstone, I think it's a better upgrade case compared to the prodigy, anyway what I would like to know is, has anyone mounted the corsair h80 in place of the 180mm stock fan?
Thanks


----------



## Hicountryrider

OK, finally finished this build. Nothing special as I don't have a discrete GPU, water cooling or anything else. Just a plain everyday use system with some Photoshop and web design work.

Some overall impressions about doing this build. Keep in mind this is only my third build (other two were for friends) so I am not really adept at this yet but sure enjoy the heck out of building my own system from the ground up. Goodbye Dell, HP, etc. Plus, a very good feeling when you hit the power button and the darn thing actually works!

First off I really like the size, the look and the finish of this case. Overall the fit of case parts is very good. That being said everyone who has one of these knows that the screws holding the top and front covers are very small and in the case of the the front cover *very, very, very* small and hard to access. Be careful, work slow and have patience.

In my setup I have a standard size optical drive and a smaller size (140mm) PSU so fitting them in the top was no problem. Still, it is a bit cramped in there and you'll definitely want to plug in your SATA and power cables if possible before mounting them. Not too easy to do if you mount them first and then try to plug in the cables.

I used the Silverstone FP55B 5.25" to 3.5" adapter to mount my WD HDD in the lower of the top two bays. Works fine but a real test of patience and steady hands to get the drive mounted to the bracket! If you use the case 5.25" bay cover there doesn't seem to be any way to secure it to the adapter. It just slides in the front. but is quite snug and secure. I mounted my SSD to the bottom of the case inside the 3.5" bay cover. Seems to work fine there. Again I should have plugged in the one end of the SATA 3 cable to the motherboard header before installing the MB tray into the case as it wasn't easy to do once it was installed.

I have installed the OS and am just running tests now. All I/O's are working. I'm running the front 180mm fan on the low switch setting (weird that Silverstone says the fan speeds are 700 RPM on low and 1200 on high but my ASRock BIOS shows it running at about 940 RPM). Cooler Master 212 EVO fan in push configuration plugged into PWM header and runs at about 1850 RPM at Level 8 setting in BIOS and CPU temps are low 30's. Reasonably quiet.

My recommendation is that if you get this case spend a lot of time thinking about where and how you want to install your stuff before you install your stuff. Not the easiest case to move stuff around if you change your mind how it's set up. Most of that is probably due to my very limited build experience. That also applies (experience) for me in regards to cable management. Still working to get that right!

Many thanks to all here for some great ideas and solutions. Even us non-gamers







can benefit from the information here!

A couple of not very good pictures.


----------



## CasualKilla

Guy I REALLY need to know if the Dark Rock Pro 2 will fit in this case, also must be able to take the GPU in the first slot.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Guy I REALLY need to know if the Dark Rock Pro 2 will fit in this case, also must be able to take the GPU in the first slot.


I'm not sure if this is the C1 or Pro 2 but AndrewTdi was able to fit a Dark Rock Pro in his. Hope this helps.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Hey guys, I just finished my first build ever, I made a feeble attempt at some cable management and did a some custom hdd placement, but otherwise, pretty bland ^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hicountryrider*
> 
> OK, finally finished this build. Nothing special as I don't have a discrete GPU, water cooling or anything else. Just a plain everyday use system with some Photoshop and web design work.
> Some overall impressions about doing this build. Keep in mind this is only my third build (other two were for friends) so I am not really adept at this yet but sure enjoy the heck out of building my own system from the ground up. Goodbye Dell, HP, etc. Plus, a very good feeling when you hit the power button and the darn thing actually works!


A couple of great looking builds by "CasualKilla" and "Hicountryrider" Well done guys









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Guy I REALLY need to know if the Dark Rock Pro 2 will fit in this case, also must be able to take the GPU in the first slot.


It may not fit by 1mm according to silverstone specs 165mm and Dark Rock 166mm, If you've already got it try it and see. The side panel may touch it and only bulge a little.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303

http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/309


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I have owned this case for a little over 1 week now. After reading this entire thread from the 1st day that I had owned this case, I have gained great inspiration from many PC builders.

I have a couple of light mods to it, and am planning a full custom waterloop for both CPU and GPU. Fakeblood's build is the build that tipped me over the edge and buy this case.

Light mods included are DVD Optical drive stealthing and 3.5 HDD in 5.25 drive.


Also, Plexiglass on the bottom of the 5.25 bays, and on the bottom floor of the case.


And lastly, my SSD's on the back panel.


The build continues!


----------



## CasualKilla

@ ANDMYGUN, thanks man you have been really helpful to me, it is much appreciated.

@Matallic Acid, that is some godly cable management there man, keep up the good work!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks casualkilla, here are some more of the finished product!


----------



## alienware

Guess i should contribute too.























































Got a custom cage made which houses 2 x Seagate 2TB Drives + 1 Samsung SSD + Space to hide a few cables










Using this as my server/streaming pc


----------



## OverClocker55

^^
So Nice!


----------



## 66racer

Metalicacid-
Thanks for sharing. Nice clean wiring.

Alienware-
Nice paint job and theme


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Also, Plexiglass on the bottom of the 5.25 bays, and on the bottom floor of the case.


Hey MetallicAcid i luv the black acrylic in the bottom and the other piece under the optical bay







nice work.



"alienware" that is an awesome looking setup


----------



## Lutfij

@ metallic acid - that is some slick/nifty cablemanagement!
@ alienware - really digging that color scheme! MDPC sleeving?

to both of you - please be kind enough to include system specs mate?!?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienware*
> 
> Guess i should contribute too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a custom cage made which houses 2 x Seagate 2TB Drives + 1 Samsung SSD + Space to hide a few cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using this as my server/streaming pc


That looks amazing. I really need to go back in my case and do some cable management.


----------



## alienware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> @ alienware - really digging that color scheme! MDPC sleeving?
> to both of you - please be kind enough to include system specs mate?!?


yup mdpc sleeving. specs are
Intel Core i5 2500K Processor
ASRock z77 Extreme4 mATX Motherboard
G.Skill Ripjaws 8GB 1600Mhz CL9 Ram
2 x 2TB Seagate HDD + 1 x 256GB Samsung SSD
Silverstone 600W fully modular psu
Sparkle Calibre GTX 560Ti GPU


----------



## Lutfij

nice specs wise - just noticed that you have one screw missing behind that 1st PCI-E slot







- might want to screw it on.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have updated my rig details.

I have:
Intel I5 2500k
ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II
ASUS Maximus V GENE
Corsair Vengeance CL9 1600mhz 2x4GB
Corsair AX850
Corsair H80
Noktua NF-P12 x2
Samsung Spinpoint 1TB HDD
OCZ Agility 3 60GB SSD x2
Sony Optiarc blah blah DVDRW


----------



## nicksender

I am working on my first build with this case.

I have an FP55 drive adapter set-up with a 3.5" HDD and a 2.5" SSD. I see many people use this same configuration and I am concerned with the longevity of the hard drive as I can't see any airflow getting to that spot. Thanks!


----------



## CasualKilla

Question, is it physically possible to mount a 200mm fan in this case, possibly with some fan hole mods?


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienware*
> 
> Guess i should contribute too.
> ...images...
> Using this as my server/streaming pc


Duuude... nice build!


----------



## kokpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I have owned this case for a little over 1 week now. After reading this entire thread from the 1st day that I had owned this case, I have gained great inspiration from many PC builders.
> I have a couple of light mods to it, and am planning a full custom waterloop for both CPU and GPU. Fakeblood's build is the build that tipped me over the edge and buy this case.
> Light mods included are DVD Optical drive stealthing and 3.5 HDD in 5.25 drive.
> 
> Also, Plexiglass on the bottom of the 5.25 bays, and on the bottom floor of the case.
> 
> And lastly, my SSD's on the back panel.
> 
> The build continues!


MetallicAcid i love that stealth DVD optic drive, how did you do it? And how did you atach those ssd at the back? I have two old vertex 2 60gb siting on my top of DVD optic drive.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> I am working on my first build with this case.
> I have an FP55 drive adapter set-up with a 3.5" HDD and a 2.5" SSD. I see many people use this same configuration and I am concerned with the longevity of the hard drive as I can't see any airflow getting to that spot. Thanks!


I havent had any issues for the 6months I have owned mine and wouldnt worry about it. I currently have a SSD and a 2.5" HDD up there. Recently due to the 90F ambients I decided to run the window it comes with along side with some home window screen mesh for some cool air to enter the case for the gpu, thus also blows by the hard drives. Pics in my 2012 rig in the signature. With the 180mm and 120mm pushing air through the case, there is actually air going into the case from the opening (negative pressure) rather than pushing out.

There is a guy in here with like 5 - 3.5" hard drives up in the 5.25 bay area and I havent heard him complain either.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> I am working on my first build with this case.
> I have an FP55 drive adapter set-up with a 3.5" HDD and a 2.5" SSD. I see many people use this same configuration and I am concerned with the longevity of the hard drive as I can't see any airflow getting to that spot. Thanks!


Hardrives do not get really hot unless its really hot in the case or you overclock your harddrives


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Hardrives do not get really hot unless its really hot in the case or you overclock your harddrives


inb4 someone posts asking how to oc your hdd


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> how did you atach those ssd at the back?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> There is a guy in here with like 5 - 3.5" hard drives up in the 5.25 bay area and I havent heard him complain either.


I've got four up there in my server, Was 30*c here yesterday and drives weren't any hotter than usual 30-35*c


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> MetallicAcid i love that stealth DVD optic drive, how did you do it? And how did you atach those ssd at the back? I have two old vertex 2 60gb siting on my top of DVD optic drive.


The DVD drive:
I had taken the 5.25 panel, and folded in the metal tabs, then took double sided tape to hold the tabs in place. Then I took an old plexi glass cutoff and taped that on place too. Anything can be used as long as it isn't more than 2mm thick. Just by pressing in the lower right corner presses the DVD drive open button.

SSD mounting:
I mounted these on the back of the case using 2 layers of 2mm thick plexi, so it comes 6mm off from the back panel (including double sided tape), this created the perfect distance for hiding cables behind. The channel hides 1 molex connection (for my H80) 2 sata data cables and 2 sata power cables.

I hope this helps!


----------



## CasualKilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Question, is it physically possible to mount a 200mm fan in this case, possibly with some fan hole mods?


Sorry to re-quote myself, but anyone know if a 200mm fan in the front is possible?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Sorry to re-quote myself, but anyone know if a 200mm fan in the front is possible?


Well for sure you would need to drill your own holes, but the one thing Im not sure about is if it will fit inside the case where the fan spot is. Would need to measure things up once you get one. Or provide specs of the fan you plan on using so we can measure things.


----------



## torino

deleted


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I have owned this case for a little over 1 week now. After reading this entire thread from the 1st day that I had owned this case, I have gained great inspiration from many PC builders.
> I have a couple of light mods to it, and am planning a full custom waterloop for both CPU and GPU. Fakeblood's build is the build that tipped me over the edge and buy this case.
> Light mods included are DVD Optical drive stealthing and 3.5 HDD in 5.25 drive.
> 
> Also, Plexiglass on the bottom of the 5.25 bays, and on the bottom floor of the case.
> 
> And lastly, my SSD's on the back panel.
> 
> The build continues!


i did the same too...well...the floor looks better with luminous panel + side panel...


----------



## Hooch

I have a small problem if anyone can help please.

I have the front fan plugged into my motherboard's case-fan-1 port but the fan only works on the high setting, if I switch it to low the fan stops spinning completely, is it faulty?


----------



## kokpa

guys what are your temps on asus maximus gene iv motherboard? If i lower my front fan to 700rpm it's near silnet from 1meter, but my motherboard temp. rise fast to 35deg in idle. And gene iv and front fan dont understand each other, i think front fan is not controled by motherboard temp, but by cpu temp, soo if i set it manualy he raises if cpu temp raises not the motherboards temp.

Any ideas? maybe some fancotroller?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooch*
> 
> I have a small problem if anyone can help please.
> I have the front fan plugged into my motherboard's case-fan-1 port but the fan only works on the high setting, if I switch it to low the fan stops spinning completely, is it faulty?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> guys what are your temps on asus maximus gene iv motherboard? If i lower my front fan to 700rpm it's near silnet from 1meter, but my motherboard temp. rise fast to 35deg in idle. And gene iv and front fan dont understand each other, i think front fan is not controled by motherboard temp, but by cpu temp, soo if i set it manualy he raises if cpu temp raises not the motherboards temp.
> Any ideas? maybe some fancotroller?


I don't believe the front fan behaves well on a fan controller or running off motherboard power (less than 100%). Its a big fan and needs some voltage to get spinning.

Kopa, what is running at 35 degrees at idle? Lots of different parts on the motherboard that can run a lot hotter than that.


----------



## FourOhFour

I never have my front fan above 700 RPM, it's just too noisy. I wouldn't be concerned by 35°, even at idle.
At idle, my front fan is around 300 RPM, system temp is 38°C. AUX is 29° and SMIOVT4 is 37°C, whatever they are.

I have my front fan controlled by my maximus iv gene-z. If you don't like how the BIOS controls your fan, look at SpeedFan. As an added bonus, SpeedFan can go below 60%, which the BIOS won't do.

To get SpeedFan working, click configure and to the advanced tab. In the dropdown at the top, select the entry beginning with Nuvoton. Change PWM 1 or PWM 2 mode to manual. (PWM 1 controls the case fans, PWM 2 controls the CPU fan. For BIOS control, leave it set to Smart Fan IV. PWM 3 goes nowhere and does nothing, as far as I've figured.)

Edit to add:
The front fan controls reasonably well, at least on my motherboard, but you really shouldn't combine the speed switch on the side of the case with other fan control. If the switch is in the high position, the fan runs as low as 20%. In the low position, it stalls out around 60% and doesn't restart until it's above 65% or so.


----------



## Hooch

So the reason it only runs on the high setting and completely stops on the low setting is because the motherboard is controlling the speed, is that correct? I'm using an Asus Gene V motherboard.


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooch*
> 
> So the reason it only runs on the high setting and completely stops on the low setting is because the motherboard is controlling the speed, is that correct? I'm using an Asus Gene V motherboard.


Well, I can't say with 100% certainty that the fan isn't defective or something else isn't wrong... but a too-low fan speed setting from the motherboard will cause the fan to stop and/or squeek when set to low. On my motherboard, that's happens at about 60%, but other motherboards may have different controllable ranges, so it could be higher or lower on yours.

I'd set your motherboard to 100%. If the fan still stops when set to low, something's wrong with the fan. Otherwise, it's simply because it wasn't getting enough power.


----------



## Hooch

Ok I'll give it a try. Thanks for your help.


----------



## kokpa

yes my temp of motherboard(asus aisuite says), get to 40deg, if i go below 800rpm, right now i don't control it with nothing, just site button on low, no control over bios or asus fanexpert. I'm just curious what is the safe temp. for motherboard, beacuse for cpu i can get aftermarket cooler(right know stock-no overclocking).


----------



## 66racer

Addressing some of the fan questions:

My thoughts on the fan not running on low is probably related to the amperage the motherboard supplied to the fan sockets isnt enough. Also some of the mobo's are most likely running hotter on low because the load goes up trying to spin a fan that large at a slower speed, causing more amperage than on high as intended, so it heats the mobo up a little. Its like when turning a home fan on, its slow and hesitant until the motor gets spinning, its the way the windings in the motor work. I experienced warmer temps on my gene-z also but the best thing to do if the need to run the fan on low would be to have it go staight into a molex connector and let the psu handle the load, which it would easily be able to do.

(im not an electrical engineer so these are just ideas based on hobby experiences)


----------



## silvrr

Got my build a bit further to completion today. Got a custom plate from Dwood to mount my HDD on the bottom of the 5.25 bays.

Have some wiring coming soon and need to decide on some new fans (these CM sickelflows wont adjust their speed off the mobo) and then Ill be done.


----------



## Dannytucker001

Hi all.

I'm joining the club. Case has arrived and now purchasing the parts. Quick query, is the CPU cooler list that will fit in the OP up to date?

Many thanks.


----------



## [Adz]

Anyone using the Magicool 180mm rad... do you think it'll be sufficient to cool a 3570k AND a Radeon 7970, or will I need another rad?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Anyone using the Magicool 180mm rad... do you think it'll be sufficient to cool a 3570k AND a Radeon 7970, or will I need another rad?


I have one for CPU only on a 2700k and it does really good. Personally its worth a try, worst case you just need to add a 120 later but it might be enough. I might put my 670 under water and am going to try the 180 alone first if I do. I havent done so yet because am thinking about trying a 7970 still.


----------



## saran008

Please add my name to the club







great honour to join here..
Finally, i finished assembled my system with Tj-08 E, Will upload fotos later








Moved from Old coolermaster USP100...
NO Changes made to default casing, just used as it is..

My configuration is..

i7-2700k+Asus P8z77m-pro+CM 412 Hyper Slim[USed one fan only - blow out],
NO OC[Mild oc to 4Ghz, when using solidowrks, all other times stock], [Stock - *Undervolted* CPU voltage offset -0.07V, DRAM Voltage 1.35 ]
4x4 Gskill 1600 Ripjaws X Cl9
Samsung 830 128GB, 2X 1TB Samsung F3..
2x Sony DVDrw- DRU-880S
Seasonic X660W gold,
Asus GTX570 DCU II 1280MB

Everything fitted without any problem..








I'm not a professional i assembly.. so it took almost 5-6 hours to start n finish..
really tested my patience.. BUT REALLY ENJOYED ASSEMBLING IN THIS CASE..
Luckily didn't do any big/time consuming double time job, except, removed n fixedGPU couple of times..
Once, the reset button in Front panel, second time, forgot to add CMOS speaker









COOL at last to see everything fixed..


----------



## ovemhe

Which CPU cooler (and other questions)?

Not sure if I should be posting here or elsewhere, as I don't own a TJ08-E yet, but here are my questions:

1. I'd appreciate a cooler recommendation for this non-gaming non-overclocked configuration:

TJ08-E (or PS07)
i7-3770s (65W TDP)
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H microATX board
Seasonic X-400 fanless PSU
SSD, hard drive, optical drive, and SD card reader, 8GB RAM (all to be selected later)

According to a review at silentpcreview, the TJ08-E's main hard drive cage (with a drive installed) limits the size of the cooler, but removing the cage makes the case less stable.

Although I can place the hard drive elsewhere, my preference is to place it in the hard drive cage, so a smaller cooler is needed.

As the build will never be used for gaming, and since the CPU won't be overclocked, I'd like a quiet cooler that fits comfortably (it will be my first build, so I'd like to avoid modding).

I've also read that the PS07 (with two 120mm fans) is quieter than the TJ08-E (with one 180mm fan). If so, I'd prefer the PS07.

2. My next question is about airflow. Since the CPU has a TDP of 65W, will it be enough to install just one 120mm fan in back and none in front (relying on the cooler fan to work together with the rear fan to provide enough airflow)?

3. Finally, might the stock fan be sufficient (and quiet enough)? My concern (even if it's quiet enough) is that the stock fan blows sideways, which seems it will conflict with the front-to-back airflow pattern of the case.

I realize these questions belong more in a "quiet PC" forum, but I couldn't find a similar TJ08-E owner's club.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CasualKilla

Phanteks PH-TC14PE, anyone know if this cooler will, or will it block the first PCI-e slot?


----------



## squishysquishy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovemhe*
> 
> Which CPU cooler (and other questions)?
> TJ08-E (or PS07)
> i7-3770s (65W TDP)
> Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H microATX board
> Seasonic X-400 fanless PSU
> SSD, hard drive, optical drive, and SD card reader, 8GB RAM (all to be selected later)
> 
> According to a review at silentpcreview, the TJ08-E's main hard drive cage (with a drive installed) limits the size of the cooler, but removing the cage makes the case less stable.
> Although I can place the hard drive elsewhere, my preference is to place it in the hard drive cage, so a smaller cooler is needed.
> As the build will never be used for gaming, and since the CPU won't be overclocked, I'd like a quiet cooler that fits comfortably (it will be my first build, so I'd like to avoid modding).
> I've also read that the PS07 (with two 120mm fans) is quieter than the TJ08-E (with one 180mm fan). If so, I'd prefer the PS07.
> 2. My next question is about airflow. Since the CPU has a TDP of 65W, will it be enough to install just one 120mm fan in back and none in front (relying on the cooler fan to work together with the rear fan to provide enough airflow)?
> 3. Finally, might the stock fan be sufficient (and quiet enough)? My concern (even if it's quiet enough) is that the stock fan blows sideways, which seems it will conflict with the front-to-back airflow pattern of the case.
> I realize these questions belong more in a "quiet PC" forum, but I couldn't find a similar TJ08-E owner's club.
> Thanks in advance.






180mm fan upfront allows for more airflow per decibal. you would need 2 screaming 120's to make up for the same airflow of the 180 on 'high'. the 180mm fan is quieter (on low) than my old HAF case which uses 230mm fans at a lower RPM. Now if you really must have this case silent, you get buy the phobya 180mm fan.LINK I had 2 of those in a push pull for liquid cooling and it worked well enough.

if you remove the harddrive cage...you can put virtually any cooler in this case. so...I would recommend mounting the SSD on the bottom of the case (or somewhere else clever), put your harddrive in the bottom most mounting slot (without having the cage attached), and get a cooler you can be proud of.

the upside of the AP181 is that it creates positive pressure...what that means to you, the fan pushes enough air to leave through every vent hole (there is no air flowing in through the vents). with an additional 120mm fan would just pull the heat out from the CPU heatsink rather then letting more of it exhaust through your power supply.

the stock fan (for the heatsink I assume), will have no effect on the air flow of the case. that AP181 will ignore that little waste of a fan, and the performance of that little thing is laughable (please replace it). Also, if you want it quiet...stock heatsinks are little screamers. just FYI. I cant stand them.

Now, although you dont plan on using it for gaming. Are you getting a videocard? or going integrated? if you go integrated then you can get a large heatsink with a 140mm fan which are very very quiet such as the following:
DH14
HE01
CNPS14X
TC14PE
and even if you get a video card, putting some electrical tape between the heatsink and the videocard will stop shorts. or you can buy a videocard with a backplate and no electrical tape required.

P.S. overclockers overclock typically for folding at home, for doing computations faster for work, and/or bragging rights. Gamers typically keep everything stock because an i5 will chew through any game at max settings so for gaming overclocking has minimal benefits. just to make you more learnered.

P.S.S. welcome to OCN.


----------



## squishysquishy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> Please add my name to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great honour to join here..
> Finally, i finished assembled my system with Tj-08 E, Will upload fotos later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved from Old coolermaster USP100...
> NO Changes made to default casing, just used as it is..
> My configuration is..
> i7-2700k+Asus P8z77m-pro+CM 412 Hyper Slim[USed one fan only - blow out],
> NO OC[Mild oc to 4Ghz, when using solidowrks, all other times stock], [Stock - *Undervolted* CPU voltage offset -0.07V, DRAM Voltage 1.35 ]
> 4x4 Gskill 1600 Ripjaws X Cl9
> Samsung 830 128GB, 2X 1TB Samsung F3..
> 2x Sony DVDrw- DRU-880S
> Seasonic X660W gold,
> Asus GTX570 DCU II 1280MB
> Everything fitted without any problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a professional i assembly.. so it took almost 5-6 hours to start n finish..
> really tested my patience.. BUT REALLY ENJOYED ASSEMBLING IN THIS CASE..
> Luckily didn't do any big/time consuming double time job, except, removed n fixedGPU couple of times..
> Once, the reset button in Front panel, second time, forgot to add CMOS speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL at last to see everything fixed..






Hey there, Nutty checks once a month or so. I have been here for 6-8 months and havnt been added yet









But, none the less. Pics or it doesnt exist :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE, anyone know if this cooler will, or will it block the first PCI-e slot?


That is approximately the same cooler as the Noctua DH14, the DH14 will allow for the first PCI-E port to be used, but will require electrical tape between the cooler and the Videocard. If you have a (full) backplate on the videocard, the electrical tape should not be required.


----------



## saran008

Here comes foto of my New TJ-08E Rig.. Shifted from USP100..
THANKS FOR ALL THE GURUS, WHO GUIDED..
THANKS FOR THIS REMARKABLE THREAD.. WHICH IS TREASURE


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> Here comes foto of my New TJ-08E Rig.. Shifted from USP100..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE GURUS, WHO GUIDED..
> THANKS FOR THIS REMARKABLE THREAD.. WHICH IS TREASURE


What a pretty lady good sir. monster videocard A+


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualKilla*
> 
> Phanteks PH-TC14PE, anyone know if this cooler will, or will it block the first PCI-e slot?


Mine does block the slot on the Asrock Extreme4-M. I didn't foresee it doing this and assumed my only issue would be clearance with the side panel. The panel fits fine since I have a low-profile Samsung kit and I was able to mount one fan lower, which I'm not sure that was even necessary. Still, it's very tight. I posted awhile back, and I built this soon after posting.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/2360#post_17711800

I don't come on OCN much, but I'll be back with pics and measurements if anyone wants them. It looks GOOD.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys, this is my completed build. I have added some more Plexiglass to the sides of the 5.25 drive bays, and added some more ram (16GB total).

It's been crap weather here in stockholm, so sorry for the picture quality!


----------



## ovemhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> 180mm fan upfront allows for more airflow per decibal. you would need 2 screaming 120's to make up for the same airflow of the 180 on 'high'. the 180mm fan is quieter (on low) than my old HAF case which uses 230mm fans at a lower RPM. Now if you really must have this case silent, you get buy the phobya 180mm fan.LINK I had 2 of those in a push pull for liquid cooling and it worked well enough.
> if you remove the harddrive cage...you can put virtually any cooler in this case. so...I would recommend mounting the SSD on the bottom of the case (or somewhere else clever), put your harddrive in the bottom most mounting slot (without having the cage attached), and get a cooler you can be proud of.
> the upside of the AP181 is that it creates positive pressure...what that means to you, the fan pushes enough air to leave through every vent hole (there is no air flowing in through the vents). with an additional 120mm fan would just pull the heat out from the CPU heatsink rather then letting more of it exhaust through your power supply.
> the stock fan (for the heatsink I assume), will have no effect on the air flow of the case. that AP181 will ignore that little waste of a fan, and the performance of that little thing is laughable (please replace it). Also, if you want it quiet...stock heatsinks are little screamers. just FYI. I cant stand them.
> Now, although you dont plan on using it for gaming. Are you getting a videocard? or going integrated? if you go integrated then you can get a large heatsink with a 140mm fan which are very very quiet such as the following:
> DH14
> HE01
> CNPS14X
> TC14PE
> and even if you get a video card, putting some electrical tape between the heatsink and the videocard will stop shorts. or you can buy a videocard with a backplate and no electrical tape required.
> P.S. overclockers overclock typically for folding at home, for doing computations faster for work, and/or bragging rights. Gamers typically keep everything stock because an i5 will chew through any game at max settings so for gaming overclocking has minimal benefits. just to make you more learnered.
> P.S.S. welcome to OCN.


Thanks squishysquishy for your quick reply.

Regarding a video card, I'm hoping the integrated HD 4000 support will suffice. My only graphics requirement is sharp text, and in several (usually Dell) computers I've added a Matrox passive-cooled (non-gaming) card for better text quality. The card is small, so it should fit easily in the TJ08-E if needed.

But as I want the option to use the hard drive cage, I'm still unclear about which heatsink to use that will fit easily in the restricted space. Specifically I'm surprised that such heavy-duty cooling is needed for a i7-3770s. My current Dell Optiplex 330 (Intel E6600, same 65W TDP as the i7-3770s) uses Dell's heatsink/fan assembly with NO case fans. The only other fan is the small PSU fan. At idle, core temps are in the low 30's and at high load they're in the high 40's (during which time the CPU fan spins slowly, and the air flowing out of the heatsink is cool). At both loads, the air coming out of the PSU fan is slightly warm. Is there something different about the i7-3770s that would cause it to produce more heat than the E6600?

The main noise coming out my Dell is vibration from the hard drive, which is amplified by the cheap aluminum case. So that's one reason I want to install the hard drive cage, because according to silentpcreview, installing the cage makes the TJ08-E case more sturdy. (Do TJ08-E owners agree on this point?)

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## saran008

@squishysquishy...

Thanks for the comments.. Btw, that's not she.. He.. Phoenix, the little devil's name








yup .. the monster card serves me better in solidworks , to do some of my official work..


----------



## JohnDiew0107

joining the TJ08-E league










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

















































lazyman's cable management



Great case, light and easy to transport.

Only complaint would be the drive cage design..


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> @squishysquishy...
> Thanks for the comments.. Btw, that's not she.. He.. Phoenix, the little devil's name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup .. the monster card serves me better in solidworks , to do some of my official work..


I hope I did not insult your little daemon spawn.

Well if one is going to write something off for a job...might as well...did the same thing for my video editing gig 2x590's with 'hacked' drivers (found a set of drivers that allows the computer to see them as 580's) which allowed adobe pro to use them. dare I say awesome encoding performance? yes

awesome video game performance too...but I bought them to use adobe I swear.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks squishysquishy for your quick reply.
> Regarding a video card, I'm hoping the integrated HD 4000 support will suffice. My only graphics requirement is sharp text, and in several (usually Dell) computers I've added a Matrox passive-cooled (non-gaming) card for better text quality. The card is small, so it should fit easily in the TJ08-E if needed.
> But as I want the option to use the hard drive cage, I'm still unclear about which heatsink to use that will fit easily in the restricted space. Specifically I'm surprised that such heavy-duty cooling is needed for a i7-3770s. My current Dell Optiplex 330 (Intel E6600, same 65W TDP as the i7-3770s) uses Dell's heatsink/fan assembly with NO case fans. The only other fan is the small PSU fan. At idle, core temps are in the low 30's and at high load they're in the high 40's (during which time the CPU fan spins slowly, and the air flowing out of the heatsink is cool). At both loads, the air coming out of the PSU fan is slightly warm. Is there something different about the i7-3770s that would cause it to produce more heat than the E6600?
> The main noise coming out my Dell is vibration from the hard drive, which is amplified by the cheap aluminum case. So that's one reason I want to install the hard drive cage, because according to silentpcreview, installing the cage makes the TJ08-E case more sturdy. (Do TJ08-E owners agree on this point?)
> Thanks again for your input.


the big heatsinks in your application are not strictly necessary. I always recommend more than required cooling because I found that good cooling just extends the life of stuff by soo much. If you find that noise and cooling performance of the stock cooler to be acceptable then you have no reason to change it. The ones listed are the largest coolers that will physically fit in this case without modding (aside from removing the upper harddrive cage). Those would be the extreme circumstances where you absolutely need the best cooling performance (say, like me with no air condition in 100 degree weather during the summer). The point also being that smaller coolers, such as the NH-U9B or HYPER 212 EVO would fit just fine. It would depend on your personal preference, size, fan size/type, decibal range (newegg includes those specifications). The ones linked are the top rated on newegg, and have been used within this thread.

On the harddrive cage note, the bottom part of the HDD cage is what adds the case stability, the top part helps direct the air flow towards the cpu and gives stability to the heavier videocards. other than that the case its self is quite rigid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDiew0107*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> joining the TJ08-E league
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lazyman's cable management
> 
> 
> Great case, light and easy to transport.
> Only complaint would be the drive cage design..


Aside from the cable management (and some may say the stock cooler) looking nice. Since it isnt listed in your sig yet, care to list off some specifications. OCN loves specifications.

welcome to the club.

too bad my main rig isnt in this case anymore








but my server is


----------



## ovemhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> Please add my name to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great honour to join here..
> Finally, i finished assembled my system with Tj-08 E, Will upload fotos later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moved from Old coolermaster USP100...
> NO Changes made to default casing, just used as it is..
> My configuration is..
> i7-2700k+Asus P8z77m-pro+CM 412 Hyper Slim[USed one fan only - blow out],
> NO OC[Mild oc to 4Ghz, when using solidowrks, all other times stock], [Stock - *Undervolted* CPU voltage offset -0.07V, DRAM Voltage 1.35 ]
> 4x4 Gskill 1600 Ripjaws X Cl9
> Samsung 830 128GB, 2X 1TB Samsung F3..
> 2x Sony DVDrw- DRU-880S
> Seasonic X660W gold,
> Asus GTX570 DCU II 1280MB
> Everything fitted without any problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a professional i assembly.. so it took almost 5-6 hours to start n finish..
> really tested my patience.. BUT REALLY ENJOYED ASSEMBLING IN THIS CASE..
> Luckily didn't do any big/time consuming double time job, except, removed n fixedGPU couple of times..
> Once, the reset button in Front panel, second time, forgot to add CMOS speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COOL at last to see everything fixed..


Hi saranoo8,

In your photos, it looks like there's no fan attached to your CPU heatsink -- which is what I'd like for my build.

Have you had a chance to check core temperatures, both at idle and at load?

Thanks.


----------



## Airborn

Hi everyone

So I just purchased my TJ08B-E R on Monday
Waiting for all the 5 shipments from newegg to arrive on Friday, can't wait (first pc build in 8 years)
Il probably start a build log and il upload some pics as soon as possible.
Check out my sig for my rig specs
Proud to be a new owner of this case

Cheers


----------



## saran008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovemhe*
> 
> Hi saranoo8,
> In your photos, it looks like there's no fan attached to your CPU heatsink -- which is what I'd like for my build.
> Have you had a chance to check core temperatures, both at idle and at load?
> Thanks.


Hi Bro,

I added CPU cooler fan, after taking the fotos.
One fan on the exhaust side, pull only [Hyper412 comes with Push & pull fans].

With one fan installed *@ stock[Cpu offset Vcore -0.08V, DRAM Voltage 1.375V]*..

IDLE TEMPS:
33-39 Degree Celsius

LOAD TEMPS: [Intel Burn Test ]
52-55 Degree Celsius

*@4.0 GHZ, [Cpu offset Vcore -0.07V, DRAM Voltage 1.50V]*

IDLE TEMPS:
36-42 Degree Celsius

LOAD TEMPS: [Intel Burn Test ]
59-67 Degree Celsius

Kindly note that I stay in *Singapore* & it's hot like hell, my Ambient always around 30 Degrees. [Non Air- conditoned]..


----------



## ckdubois

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking here for a few days, finally wanted to chime in to get everyone's take.

I'm building the following rig and only have the case left to buy:

i5-3570k (plan to OC to 4.2)
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Asrock Z77 Pro4-M
8GB Samsung 30nm low profile DDR-1600 (plan to OC to 2133 or so, just for kicks







)
Gigabyte GTX 670 OC (may or may not OC further)
Seasonic M12II 520W PSU (modular)
120GB Kingston HyperX 3k SSD
1TB WD Caviar Black
Generic Optical drive

I've been going back and forth in my head between the Silverstone PS07 ($79 Amazon Prime + $10 MIR), Fractal Design Define Mini ($80 NCIX free shipping) and of course the TJ08-E ($100 Amazon Prime).

Now, I fully expect the recommendation in this forum to be to go with the TJ08







but before I spend the extra $20 I'd love to know

Have you found the differences between the TJ08 and PS07 (different front fans, some minor tweaks here and there) to really be worth $20-$30?
I've read conflicting info on the impact of the "upside down" nature of the Silverstone cases on thermals. I plan to do moderate overclocking on my rig (definitely the CPU, possibly the video card and RAM) and want to be sure that despite this case getting great reviews, it's really up to the task. I've also read that PS07 runs hotter, true?
Does anyone have experience with the Define Mini and have a good argument for/against it vs the Silverstone cases?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ovemhe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saran008*
> 
> Hi Bro,
> I added CPU cooler fan, after taking the fotos.
> One fan on the exhaust side, pull only [Hyper412 comes with Push & pull fans].
> With one fan installed *@ stock[Cpu offset Vcore -0.08V, DRAM Voltage 1.375V]*..
> IDLE TEMPS:
> 33-39 Degree Celsius
> LOAD TEMPS: [Intel Burn Test ]
> 52-55 Degree Celsius
> *@4.0 GHZ, [Cpu offset Vcore -0.07V, DRAM Voltage 1.50V]*
> IDLE TEMPS:
> 36-42 Degree Celsius
> LOAD TEMPS: [Intel Burn Test ]
> 59-67 Degree Celsius
> Kindly note that I stay in *Singapore* & it's hot like hell, my Ambient always around 30 Degrees. [Non Air- conditoned]..


Thanks for the info. How about the noise levels at idle, particularly from the front 180mm fan?


----------



## saran008

@ovemhe...
In a quite room, u can slightly hear from around 2-3ft from 180mm fan at low settings.. High settings u can very well hear. but i don't see much temp diff between high and low..

depends upn your ears mainly


----------



## Jinto

Can anyone who currently uses or had used the Magicool 180 Slim Radiator confirm for me whether or not it is indeed possible to close the case after installation using both side panels? The radiator does not protrude too far to the sides to the point where you cannot close the case right?

Thanks.


----------



## Eyedea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Can anyone who currently uses or had used the Magicool 180 Slim Radiator confirm for me whether or not it is indeed possible to close the case after installation using both side panels? The radiator does not protrude too far to the sides to the point where you cannot close the case right?
> Thanks.


The panels fit fine with the rad installed mate.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey everyone,

I'm really sorry about my complete and utter lack of updates, advice, or any input in general. I've sorted everything out personally and should now HOPEFULLY be able to regularly get into the swing of things! It's amazing that we've hit 300 pages for a case that costs $99!

Sorry and thanks again for being awesome!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I'm really sorry about my complete and utter lack of updates, advice, or any input in general. I've sorted everything out personally and should now HOPEFULLY be able to regularly get into the swing of things! It's amazing that we've hit 300 pages for a case that costs $99!
> Sorry and thanks again for being awesome!


Hey most of us understand life gets in the way and takes over, Good to see you back with us


----------



## ovemhe

TJ08-E or PS07 or ???

My planned "cool and quiet" non-gaming build:


Silverstone TJ08-E or PS07 case
Seasonic SS-400FL 400W fanless 80 plus gold
Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H (no overclocking)
Intel i7-3770S (65W TDP)
CPU cooler (still looking)
8GB RAM (2x4GB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3 1600 (8-8-8-24)
no video card (using the integrated HD 4000 graphics)
Plextor M3 128GB SSD drive (boot drive, Windows 7)
3.5" hard drive
optical drive (in top 5.25" external bay)
3.5" card reader (in TJ08-E lower bay, or in PS07 second 5.25" bay)

With its external 3.5" bay for the card reader, the TJ08-B is a tempting choice. But some reviews say:


the 180mm fan is somewhat noisy (and there are few aftermarket 180mm options)
the 180mm fan makes a clicking sound even at low speeds
the case is prone to vibration from a hard drive
If these issues arise in my build, I'd need to swap out the 180mm fan for a quieter one (or a 140mm fan, for which there are more options), and I'd need to mount the hard drive in the second 5.25" bay (on the theory there would be more damping choices in a large bay). The SSD would go in the hard drive cage.

Alternatively, I could go with the PS07, install the card reader in the second 5.25" bay, and install the hard drive in either the hard drive cage or the lower 3.5" cage, whichever produces less vibration. If the two 120mm fans are noisy, there are lots of aftermarket options.

Any comments and suggestions will be appreciated.

(thanks again to squishysquishy and saran008 for their prior input)


----------



## [Adz]

I just installed the FP58 and FP55 in my TJ08E. Took forever to do it, but it's done.

Word of warning: the FP55 says you can keep your existing bay cover, and the manual says that if there's a space shortage, the FP55 can go deeper into the case to give the original cover space to go into place. With the TJ08-E, there's a slight problem with that. The stock cover doesn't naturally fit over the top of the FP55, but even with a standard sized PSU, there's not enough space behind it to push it back further. The only solution I has was to force the face onto the FP55 outside of the case and then squeeze it into the chassis. It will fit, just about, but requires a fair bit of force.

Having said that, I'm glad I've got it now. FP58 on top with the slot loading disc drive, and the stock plate below it hiding my HDD and SSDs. Now the bottom of the case is empty and ready for watercooling.


----------



## alcal

Hey guys! I just scanned through a few hundred pages of the thread and have seen some builds that I thought were impossible without extensive modding so hell yeah!

The "bad" news is that you may have convinced me to spend a healthy block of my money on an entirely redone build, but before that, I have a few question to which I couldn't find the answer anywhere.

With the Magicool 180mm front rad in (and a 25mm thick fan), can anybody state the clearance there is for a GPU? If I can't fit my 6990 w/ waterblock in there, this build would be pretty meaningless. Alternatively, I don't know much about the standard mATX board, so in the event that the GPU is too big, is it possible to mount it so high in the case that it goes above the rad?

At the rate it's going, if my GPU fits, I'll be joining the club in late November!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I just installed the FP58 and FP55 in my TJ08E. Took forever to do it, but it's done.
> Word of warning: the FP55 says you can keep your existing bay cover, and the manual says that if there's a space shortage, the FP55 can go deeper into the case to give the original cover space to go into place. With the TJ08-E, there's a slight problem with that. The stock cover doesn't naturally fit over the top of the FP55, but even with a standard sized PSU, there's not enough space behind it to push it back further. The only solution I has was to force the face onto the FP55 outside of the case and then squeeze it into the chassis. It will fit, just about, but requires a fair bit of force.
> Having said that, I'm glad I've got it now. FP58 on top with the slot loading disc drive, and the stock plate below it hiding my HDD and SSDs. Now the bottom of the case is empty and ready for watercooling.


Lets see some pictures


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Hey guys! I just scanned through a few hundred pages of the thread and have seen some builds that I thought were impossible without extensive modding so hell yeah!
> The "bad" news is that you may have convinced me to spend a healthy block of my money on an entirely redone build, but before that, I have a few question to which I couldn't find the answer anywhere.
> With the Magicool 180mm front rad in (and a 25mm thick fan), can anybody state the clearance there is for a GPU? If I can't fit my 6990 w/ waterblock in there, this build would be pretty meaningless. Alternatively, I don't know much about the standard mATX board, so in the event that the GPU is too big, is it possible to mount it so high in the case that it goes above the rad?
> At the rate it's going, if my GPU fits, I'll be joining the club in late November!


Using the stock 180mm fan (1.25in) and the magicool radiator, there is room for 11.87in card length. I looked up the spec on the newegg site for the xfx 6990 and it shows at 12.3inches.

With a 25mm fan, there should be a total of 12.14inches if my math is right. Honestly it MIGHT fit since the remainder of the card might tuck into the radiator since there is a gap from the fan mount and where the fins start. I cant measure that gap since I have a push/pull setup and taking the pull fan off would be a pain

Basically good luck, almost a 50/50 chance it will or wont work


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys, I'm about to buy this case but I don't know if I should buy a 120 fan for the rear or just leave it.

Does an exhaust fan make any difference? If so, by how much, and what kind of fan should I use?

Thanks.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to buy this case but I don't know if I should buy a 120 fan for the rear or just leave it.
> 
> Does an exhaust fan make any difference? If so, by how much, and what kind of fan should I use?
> 
> Thanks.


Depends, what kind of CPU heatsink are you going to be using?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to buy this case but I don't know if I should buy a 120 fan for the rear or just leave it.
> 
> Does an exhaust fan make any difference? If so, by how much, and what kind of fan should I use?
> 
> Thanks.


The case was designed not to have one. Airflow from the 180mm front fan should be ok no matter what cooler you have,


----------



## chavenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Try a couple of these


Does anyone know where to get this?

Planning to shift my 2 x 3.5" hdd up to the 5.25" bay, was looking for a suitable bay converter. I managed to get this however it didn't really fit. One reason it didn't fit was because of the original 5.25" bay covers. It blocks the bracket hence I can't screw the bracket to the case.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Lets see some pictures


I'll take a quick pic tonight, and proper pictures when I get my watercooling stuff around this time next month.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get this?
> Planning to shift my 2 x 3.5" hdd up to the 5.25" bay, was looking for a suitable bay converter. I managed to get this however it didn't really fit. One reason it didn't fit was because of the original 5.25" bay covers. It blocks the bracket hence I can't screw the bracket to the case.


It's called the Nexus Double Twin. I bought mine from Aqua Tuning, but they appear to be out of stock (there and everywhere else too). I didn't like it too much because the rubber would always make it difficult to screw it into the case.
If you can't find the Double Twin, you might be interested in the NoiseBlocker X-Swing. It's pretty much the same thing but more expensive, last I checked.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Using the stock 180mm fan (1.25in) and the magicool radiator, there is room for 11.87in card length. I looked up the spec on the newegg site for the xfx 6990 and it shows at 12.3inches.
> With a 25mm fan, there should be a total of 12.14inches if my math is right. Honestly it MIGHT fit since the remainder of the card might tuck into the radiator since there is a gap from the fan mount and where the fins start. I cant measure that gap since I have a push/pull setup and taking the pull fan off would be a pain
> Basically good luck, almost a 50/50 chance it will or wont work


Thanks for the good info! I remembered the length being 305mm (12.0") so I took a poke around and it's strange that the newegg listing for the xfx 6990 says 12.3" but I think part of that may be the reference cooler and the need for airflow out of the side. AMD had nothing on their site but the specifications for the most full-covery waterblock that I could find (the swiftech epsilon 6990) also gave the 305mm specification, so I think as long as I swap out the fan, I'm in business. As long as you're confident in the 11.87" measurement with the AP fan and the magicool radiator, this build looks totally possible. Thanks and +repz!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get this?
> Planning to shift my 2 x 3.5" hdd up to the 5.25" bay, was looking for a suitable bay converter. I managed to get this however it didn't really fit. One reason it didn't fit was because of the original 5.25" bay covers. It blocks the bracket hence I can't screw the bracket to the case.


those ones i got from PC Case Gear here in Australia, But Performance PC have them as well.









http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_485_127


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm about to buy this case but I don't know if I should buy a 120 fan for the rear or just leave it.
> 
> Does an exhaust fan make any difference? If so, by how much, and what kind of fan should I use?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, what kind of CPU heatsink are you going to be using?
Click to expand...

212 Evo


----------



## kenryu

My new Rig.

i5-3570k @ 4.6Ghz
Asus Z77M-Pro
Corsair Dominator 8GB
Intel SSD 520 - 120GB
Asus Xonar D2X

Have not decided what GPU to get yet....


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Lets see some pictures


I don't see what's the big deal. The FP55 and the FP58 fit perfectly fine in my rig. Didn't have any problems installing them.


----------



## [Adz]

Pics as requested. I got the adapter to use a slimline drive so I took pics while it was out from under the desk.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Pics as requested. I got the adapter to use a slimline drive so I took pics while it was out from under the desk.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty sweet. How's that 7970 working out for you and what are your plans for the cooler?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Thanks for the good info! I remembered the length being 305mm (12.0") so I took a poke around and it's strange that the newegg listing for the xfx 6990 says 12.3" but I think part of that may be the reference cooler and the need for airflow out of the side. AMD had nothing on their site but the specifications for the most full-covery waterblock that I could find (the swiftech epsilon 6990) also gave the 305mm specification, so I think as long as I swap out the fan, I'm in business. As long as you're confident in the 11.87" measurement with the AP fan and the magicool radiator, this build looks totally possible. Thanks and +repz!


Yeah measured it before I posted the number, this is a fun case you will love it. I have wanted to change cases out of "wanting a cheap upgrade" but can't pull myself to do it, it has everything I want and need in a nice exterior


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Looks great guys. Going to buy some in my next upgrade.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Pretty sweet. How's that 7970 working out for you and what are your plans for the cooler?


The 7970 has been great, but for some reason I've started getting glitches in games and I'm not sure why. Like, in Payday: The Heist, which I've been playing a lot lately, the glow around objects flickers instead of being a solid colour; the lights might go out if I look in a certain place; or I might just get a tear in the screen for a split second.

As for cooling, going to put together a loop using the Swiftech Apogee Drive II and the Komodo waterblock.


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> The 7970 has been great, but for some reason I've started getting glitches in games and I'm not sure why. Like, in Payday: The Heist, which I've been playing a lot lately, the glow around objects flickers instead of being a solid colour; the lights might go out if I look in a certain place; or I might just get a tear in the screen for a split second.
> As for cooling, going to put together a loop using the Swiftech Apogee Drive II and the Komodo waterblock.


Sorry to hear about the 7970. I've google'd your problem and it seems that there have been similar issues with this game and the 7970, but this is true for many new model graphics cards out there and certain games. Besides, it's completely possible that the game itself may have some weird coding problems. I'm assuming you have the updated BIOS and drivers right? Either way, good luck with your build.

BTW, where are you planning to put the reservoir for the Swiftech Apogee / Komodo combo?


----------



## eBombzor

Should I get a straight or right angled SATA connector with this case?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Should I get a straight or right angled SATA connector with this case?


I would say it depends on your motherboard and where your HDDs will be more than the case.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Sorry to hear about the 7970. I've google'd your problem and it seems that there have been similar issues with this game and the 7970, but this is true for many new model graphics cards out there and certain games. Besides, it's completely possible that the game itself may have some weird coding problems. I'm assuming you have the updated BIOS and drivers right? Either way, good luck with your build.
> BTW, where are you planning to put the reservoir for the Swiftech Apogee / Komodo combo?


Thanks.

Didn't do any of that, didn't even google it because I've not had time to put into it








But I did figure it out. I realised that the glitches started the same time I configured the monitor according to the settings in the OP... including trace free. Trace free will affect the refresh rate, therefore cause the flicker and the tearing. Bumped it back to 60 and it's fine. Haven't figured out the occasional "lights out" but it doesn't bother me much.

The res will most likely sit at the bottom where the stock drive bay normally sits, or I may suspend it from the bottom of the optical drive bays, depending on how I decide to run the tubing. If I can, I'm going to tube it.
I'm thinking something to this effect:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Thanks.
> Didn't do any of that, didn't even google it because I've not had time to put into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did figure it out. I realised that the glitches started the same time I configured the monitor according to the settings in the OP... including trace free. Trace free will affect the refresh rate, therefore cause the flicker and the tearing. Bumped it back to 60 and it's fine. Haven't figured out the occasional "lights out" but it doesn't bother me much.
> The res will most likely sit at the bottom where the stock drive bay normally sits, or I may suspend it from the bottom of the optical drive bays, depending on how I decide to run the tubing. If I can, I'm going to tube it.
> I'm thinking something to this effect:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seems pretty cool. Would love to see it once it's done.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Thanks.
> Didn't do any of that, didn't even google it because I've not had time to put into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I did figure it out. I realised that the glitches started the same time I configured the monitor according to the settings in the OP... including trace free. Trace free will affect the refresh rate, therefore cause the flicker and the tearing. Bumped it back to 60 and it's fine. Haven't figured out the occasional "lights out" but it doesn't bother me much.
> The res will most likely sit at the bottom where the stock drive bay normally sits, or I may suspend it from the bottom of the optical drive bays, depending on how I decide to run the tubing. If I can, I'm going to tube it.
> I'm thinking something to this effect:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Bay reserviour would be nice. Im using a modded antec 920 loop which would be a similar layout to yours. I use a swiftech micro on the base of the case before the rear 120mm fan. When I had the 180mm rad and the 120mm rad installed I had it mounted above the 120mm rad next to the gpu. Never water cooled the gpu like planned so just running the 180mm now.


----------



## sinkfish

Hello everyone.. I'm new here. This is my rig - TJ08-E case.


----------



## [Adz]

66racer - I had a modded 900 with a bay reservoir. I wanted something different this time.


----------



## [Adz]

66racer - I had a modded 900 with a bay reservoir. I wanted something different this time.


----------



## hermitmaster

Is it possible to fit a 180 rad in the front and keep the lower drive bay installed? It's hard to tell if the end-tank on the rad will hit it or not. I'm seriously considering picking up one of these cases. I wanted to do an SG09b, but the way the top fan is positioned, it's impossible to put a rad up there.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Is it possible to fit a 180 rad in the front and keep the lower drive bay installed? It's hard to tell if the end-tank on the rad will hit it or not. I'm seriously considering picking up one of these cases. I wanted to do an SG09b, but the way the top fan is positioned, it's impossible to put a rad up there.


nope..you can put anything below if you want to put a rad at front..you might need another option which is putting HDD at 5.25 bay and SSD at the back of motherboard tray...or you can use 2.5 HDD instead of 3.5 HDD...but you'll experience some lack in terms of HDD performance..


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Is it possible to fit a 180 rad in the front and keep the lower drive bay installed? It's hard to tell if the end-tank on the rad will hit it or not. I'm seriously considering picking up one of these cases. I wanted to do an SG09b, but the way the top fan is positioned, it's impossible to put a rad up there.


Do you mean the lower 5.25 drive bay or the bottom external 3.5" bay?

With a 180mm radiator you have access to both 5.25 bays, but the lower 3.5 is pretty much useless unless you have a VERY VERY short item you plan to have there. The bottom tank intersects the area.


----------



## trisx

Moving in to this club as well.

Just got this baby yesterday. Do add me to the user list !


----------



## ANDMYGUN

After Christmas I'm going to buy some PSU threaded extensions, my case looks like a garbage bin... Also I need to get some thermal paste.. I think the orientation of my H80 looks a bit wonky.. Everyone's case looks so superior to mine. Great job guys.


----------



## trisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> After Christmas I'm going to buy some PSU threaded extensions, my case looks like a garbage bin... Also I need to get some thermal paste.. I think the orientation of my H80 looks a bit wonky.. Everyone's case looks so superior to mine. Great job guys.


Get the bitfenix extension like mine. Quite cheap tho


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trisx*
> 
> Get the bitfenix extension like mine. Quite cheap tho


When you get a chance can you post a picture of the top of your case? with the top panel off of course. I'd love a few ideas on what to do with my wiring. =)


----------



## MetallicAcid

I'm digging those bitfenix extensions.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Do you mean the lower 5.25 drive bay or the bottom external 3.5" bay?
> With a 180mm radiator you have access to both 5.25 bays, but the lower 3.5 is pretty much useless unless you have a VERY VERY short item you plan to have there. The bottom tank intersects the area.


The 3.5" external at the bottom of the case. I was hoping I could keep it installed so I could put my SSD and HDD down there. I have a DVD drive and a card reader I want to put in the 5.25" bays.


----------



## douglatins

Add me, mine will arrive here 17th,

Also i will fit the seasonic 1000, got a deal i coulnt pass on it (my dream psu for quite some time)

Also guys, is a fan controller like this

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=34294

Stupid? It looks great and reviews love him.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

New build soon


----------



## MetallicAcid

Some updated pictures of my build.


----------



## Ardbeq

I have followed this thread for a long time and finally made my TJ08-E:


I gave up on making a nice cabling. Cables was either to short or to stiff for proper routing and sata power connectors is upside down orientation. With new cables it could be made much nicer.

Some of my experiences with overclocking, cooling and noise levels in TJ08-E:

Asus auto tuning set CPU to 4,8Ghz, but that was not Prime95 stable.
I then resat bios, set XMP profile and 45 x multiplier and it is prime95 blend test stable.
I can probaly get it stable at higher frequency, but I have not had time to experiment yet and im quite pleased with 4,5GHz.

I have replaced Antec Kühler fan with a Scythe Slip Stream 120mm PWM fan. (200-1300 rpm)
Antec pump is then connected directly on 12V and the Scythe PWM to the motherboard CPU_FAN header.
The 180mm intake fan is connected to motherboard CHA_FAN header.

I use Asus Fan Expert 2 to control the Scythe and 180mm intake fans and EVGA Precision X to control GPU fan.
I also use the various power save functions.

Temps (celsius) and fan speeds:

Idle:
CPU: 32 degrees, Scythe Fan runs 318 rpm
Motherboard: 30 degrees, Intake Fan runs 272 rpm (minimum fan speed)
GPU: 39 degrees, fan runs 1020 rpm (minimum fan speed)

I can barely hear any sounds at all from the pc at idle and it is more silent than my slow office laptop at work. 2D applications, office programs, internet surfing, etc, mostly runs at idle temps/speeds.

Load:
Prime 95 (100% CPU load, at 4,5GHz, on all 4 cores):
CPU: 58-67 degrees, Scythe Fan runs 900-1425 rpm (depends on the specific Prime95 test)
Motherboard: 25 degrees, Intake Fan runs 1100-1225 rpm
GPU: 34 degrees, fan runs 1020 rpm (minimum fan speed)
I think this is a bit noisy. Intake fan is clearly the loudest, so you get the idea if you have a TJ08-E and have had it at max speed.
Note. GPU and MB temps drops here, because intake fan runs faster. This is because Fan Expert 2 controls intake fan speed based on CPU temp. I want to find a good 180mm PWM fan with a wide rpm span and see if i can get better fan control with that.

3D gaming/GPU benchmark tests:
CPU and motherboard temps and corresponding fan speeds is significant below Prime95 test.
What makes the noise here is the GPU: 68 degrees, GPU Fan 3720 rpm! (max fan speed)
This is simply to loud. It is measured with Heaven DX11 and 3D games at max settings.
When i lower graphic settings a bit to f.ex 4 x multisampling & 8 x AA, i get below Prime95 noise levels and when gaming i hardly notice it, even though i can heard it.

Overall im happy with my build. TJ08-E is a very nice case.


----------



## alcal

Just put in a HEFTY order at FrozenCPU. I'm pretty lazy as far as modding goes, so they will install a side panel window as well as drill a fillport for me.

I'm going for a red/black/copper themed build. I probably wont upload a build log (at least not a full one) but I'll throw down lots of pics once I get around to tearing down my current rig and rebuilding in about two weeks

Key System Specs:
i7-975 Extreme Edition - owned
Asus Rampage III Gene - shipped
XFX 6990 - owned
12gb Crucial Tracer Ballistix (with the shiny LED's XD) - shipped
everything else in sig -owned

Key Build Parts: -all shipped
EK Coolstream 120 Xt
Magicool Extreme slim 180mm
Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 6990 waterblock
Swiftech Apogee Drive II waterblock/pump
Lots of Copper alphacool fittings
Phobya 180mm G-silent fan
Silverstone TJ08-e
Ice Dragon fluid (gonna give it a try)
& more!

Pics of shopping cart in spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








For me, the cliffhangers in this build will be if this loop can dissipate around 700 watts of heat, and if my 6990 will actually fit with the radiator installed (I think it will, but with about 1-1.5mm to spare)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Just put in a HEFTY order at FrozenCPU. I'm pretty lazy as far as modding goes, so they will install a side panel window as well as drill a fillport for me.
> I'm going for a red/black/copper themed build. I probably wont upload a build log (at least not a full one) but I'll throw down lots of pics once I get around to tearing down my current rig and rebuilding in about two weeks
> Key System Specs:
> i7-975 Extreme Edition - owned
> Asus Rampage III Gene - shipped
> XFX 6990 - owned
> 12gb Crucial Tracer Ballistix (with the shiny LED's XD) - shipped
> everything else in sig -owned
> Key Build Parts: -all shipped
> EK Coolstream 120 Xt
> Magicool Extreme slim 180mm
> Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 6990 waterblock
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II waterblock/pump
> Lots of Copper alphacool fittings
> Phobya 180mm G-silent fan
> Silverstone TJ08-e
> Ice Dragon fluid (gonna give it a try)
> & more!
> Pics of shopping cart in spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the cliffhangers in this build will be if this loop can dissipate around 700 watts of heat, and if my 6990 will actually fit with the radiator installed (I think it will, but with about 1-1.5mm to spare)


Im jelly, I also want to watercool









Good luck with your build!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Im jelly, I also want to watercool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your build!


only if you prefer the aesthetics of it. there is very little if any performance gain to liquid till you reach extreme level of OCing, and you'd need alot of large rads to achieve that. remember, liquid only transport the heat, it's the rad that actually cools the system down. so unless you are going with a 180mm rad (or bigger) air cooling would actually be superior in the TJ08-E


----------



## MetallicAcid

I would have a 200mm and a 120mm radcooling my system. I can overclock my CPU to 5.2ghz, but watercooling it would decrease my temps compared to my H80


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> only if you prefer the aesthetics of it. there is very little if any performance gain to liquid till you reach extreme level of OCing, and you'd need alot of large rads to achieve that. remember, liquid only transport the heat, it's the rad that actually cools the system down. so unless you are going with a 180mm rad (or bigger) air cooling would actually be superior in the TJ08-E


A 240mm Rad works for me


----------



## hermitmaster

How are temps for GPUs that don't vent out the back? I want to be sure I'm not going to have issues with my Windforce 670.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> A 240mm Rad works for me


perfect example of what i'm talking about







your system is designed for extreme OCing. it is hands down superior to any air cooling solution you can find for the TJ08-E. the thermal efficiency is far better then most designs i've seen since you've moved the heat completely out of the case and the heat has little to no chance of recirculating back into the case. HOWEVER







it also increased the overall size of your system by about 20 percent







IMO it's very tastefully done, but some would argue for a larger case to begin with


----------



## NYM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1125903/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1125904/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1125905/width/500/height/1000
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1125906/width/500/height/1000
> Some updated pictures of my build.


Really neat.







How did you get the SSD up there btw?

This is my next dream case.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYM*
> 
> Really neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get the SSD up there btw?
> This is my next dream case.


Hi, and thanks!

The ssd's are placed up there with double sided tape stuck on plexiglass. There is enough space behind the ssd's to route cabling behind. Turned out nice!


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> only if you prefer the aesthetics of it. there is very little if any performance gain to liquid till you reach extreme level of OCing, and you'd need alot of large rads to achieve that. remember, liquid only transport the heat, it's the rad that actually cools the system down. so unless you are going with a 180mm rad (or bigger) air cooling would actually be superior in the TJ08-E


Aesthetics are one upside, and quietness while being able to overclock a fair bit are another. I'll be going from 11 fans in my Vengeance C70, to TWO in this, while maintaining similar thermal efficiency in a smaller package.


----------



## psyclum

well as i mentioned, there is very little to be gained to go liquid on a case this size unless you are willing to go with a 180 or 200mm rad. your typical AIO liquid cooler does not perform better then a quality air cooler.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well as i mentioned, there is very little to be gained to go liquid on a case this size unless you are willing to go with a 180 or 200mm rad. your typical AIO liquid cooler does not perform better then a quality air cooler.


The comment that you originally quoted was a response to a build using both a 120mm and a 180mm rad. I'm not sure what you're trying to say anymore.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> How are temps for GPUs that don't vent out the back? I want to be sure I'm not going to have issues with my Windforce 670.


Anyone? I want to order a new case as soon as possible.


----------



## jdangond

Not sure if anyone has done this but. used a 600t window and modded my side panel...pretty happy with the results.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Anyone? I want to order a new case as soon as possible.


I have a GTX670 DirectCU II TOP card, and I have the same temps with this case as I did with my old 650D.

You will not have any problems or temp changes..


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> The comment that you originally quoted was a response to a build using both a 120mm and a 180mm rad. I'm not sure what you're trying to say anymore.


well, what i'm trying to say is there is little to be gained unless you are looking for heavy OCing. liquid system only provide an advantage at the extreme end of OCing. most air coolers would do fine if you are doing typical OCing. yes a 180+120 would perform better then an air unit. but only for extreme OC builds. there is no need to be jelly of someone going extreme for triple or quadruple the price of a quality air unit


----------



## inertianinja

For owners of this case - i flipped through most of this thread, and i am trying to make a decision before i buy.
I am planning to build with one 7970 Ghz Edition now, possibly adding a second in the future.

earlier in the thread, i saw one build that had two Gigabyte 7970s in Crossfire:


I would rather get the Sapphire version of this card, but only one will fit, as you can see in this pic:









So which would you choose? a single, but better, Sapphire 7970 Ghz Edition, or the ability to add a second Gigabyte 7970 GE?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inertianinja*
> 
> For owners of this case - i flipped through most of this thread, and i am trying to make a decision before i buy.
> I am planning to build with one 7970 Ghz Edition now, possibly adding a second in the future.
> earlier in the thread, i saw one build that had two Gigabyte 7970s in Crossfire:
> 
> I would rather get the Sapphire version of this card, but only one will fit, as you can see in this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which would you choose? a single, but better, Sapphire 7970 Ghz Edition, or the ability to add a second Gigabyte 7970 GE?


I have become a fan of single card solutions, if your on 1080p you most likely dont even need the extra fps, especially if your still on 60hz. If your running on more than 1080 then I would give yourself the option for a future CF setup, but instead just pick a dual slot ghz edition you like.


----------



## inertianinja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have become a fan of single card solutions, if your on 1080p you most likely dont even need the extra fps, especially if your still on 60hz. If your running on more than 1080 then I would give yourself the option for a future CF setup, but instead just pick a dual slot ghz edition you like.


Well, they are both dual-slot cards - the Sapphire is just taller, about 2.5 slots, which looks like makes it impossible to put two on any mATX board.
For a dual card setup in this case, Sapphire is out.
I'm gaming at 1080p for now, but I am thinking about going to larger displays in the future, maybe a triple setup.

I am having trouble finding any real reviews for the Gigabyte (although Amazon / Newegg user reviews are positive)...but it's $50 less than the Sapphire right now!


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> well, what i'm trying to say is there is little to be gained unless you are looking for heavy OCing. liquid system only provide an advantage at the extreme end of OCing. most air coolers would do fine if you are doing typical OCing. yes a 180+120 would perform better then an air unit. but only for extreme OC builds. there is no need to be jelly of someone going extreme for triple or quadruple the price of a quality air unit


Again, you mistakenly assume that the only benefit to watercooling is the OC headroom, and that is where you are just wrong. Since I'm going to be cramming a HUGE heat load onto those two rads (an OC'd 6990 and an OC'd i7-975), I wasn't even going for much more OC headroom than I originally had. I wanted the quietness of not having eleven fans, I wanted the appearance of a fully custom loop, and the implicit fun in building it, I wanted the e-peen of a custom loop and I wanted to be able to do it all in a smaller case than I already had. If that isn't enough, then sorry, but I'm very defensive right now since you attacked someones _opinion_ and in doing so, attacked my own build for no real reason whatsoever.

edit: Also, since you seems so hellbent on the phrase "Extreme oc," a first gen i7 at 4.3-4.5ghz and a 6990 at around 1ghz is quite an OC.

And now a retroactive apology since that got way more hostile than I intended it to.

On another note, all my parts will be here on Tuesday, so I should have build pics up by Tuesday night as long as nothing is missing.


----------



## kokpa

Guys quick question should i buy corsair h80 for 70eur, new one is around 100eur? I have i5 2500k and this awsome case tj-08, but i worry about noise. I have my case less than meter away, so 180mm fan is a little loud on low(around 800rpm).

Tnx sorry for offtopic


----------



## DaveG

The all-in-one (AIO) coolers I've tried always have a little bit of pump noise. I prefer to get a quiet air cooler if noise is a concern.


----------



## anteante

My first post here, just want to show my newly watercooled TJ08-e build. Not 100% done yet , will need to fix some wires and then make a window.

Hope u like it











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hermitmaster

I ordered my TJ08B-E last night, and it should be here tomorrow. Add me to the club.







I have no immediate plans for water cooling, but it's possible in the future.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> My first post here, just want to show my newly watercooled TJ08-e build. Not 100% done yet , will need to fix some wires and then make a window.
> Hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Very nice build you have there


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> My first post here, just want to show my newly watercooled TJ08-e build. Not 100% done yet , will need to fix some wires and then make a window.


What CPU are you running in that and how are your temps? Contemplating ditching the H80 for a custom loop for my Tj08-e 24/7 TC rig (2500k). at 4.8Ghz the Ubuntu sensors were seeing 72C as highs for some demanding WUs... trying to see if I can lower the temps a bit and crank it back up to 4.9 (or 5Ghz again, but that's really wishful thinking!)


----------



## anteante

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> What CPU are you running in that and how are your temps? Contemplating ditching the H80 for a custom loop for my Tj08-e 24/7 TC rig (2500k). at 4.8Ghz the Ubuntu sensors were seeing 72C as highs for some demanding WUs... trying to see if I can lower the temps a bit and crank it back up to 4.9 (or 5Ghz again, but that's really wishful thinking!)


Well running on a 3570K and temp are around 35 idle and up to 60 at load with 4.3ghz, fans on medium. Will try my delidded 3570K as soon i got my new thermal gap filler...


----------



## dualer208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> My first post here, just want to show my newly watercooled TJ08-e build. Not 100% done yet , will need to fix some wires and then make a window.
> Hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


you should try aligning those nice 24-pin just for a bit of an extra tidiness look.


----------



## douglatins

I would make a wc one, but i would get 3/8 tubing and a apogee drive II i think


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Just put in a HEFTY order at FrozenCPU. I'm pretty lazy as far as modding goes, so they will install a side panel window as well as drill a fillport for me.
> I'm going for a red/black/copper themed build. I probably wont upload a build log (at least not a full one) but I'll throw down lots of pics once I get around to tearing down my current rig and rebuilding in about two weeks
> Key System Specs:
> i7-975 Extreme Edition - owned
> Asus Rampage III Gene - shipped
> XFX 6990 - owned
> 12gb Crucial Tracer Ballistix (with the shiny LED's XD) - shipped
> everything else in sig -owned
> Key Build Parts: -all shipped
> EK Coolstream 120 Xt
> Magicool Extreme slim 180mm
> Alphacool NexXxos ATXP 6990 waterblock
> Swiftech Apogee Drive II waterblock/pump
> Lots of Copper alphacool fittings
> Phobya 180mm G-silent fan
> Silverstone TJ08-e
> Ice Dragon fluid (gonna give it a try)
> & more!
> Pics of shopping cart in spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the cliffhangers in this build will be if this loop can dissipate around 700 watts of heat, and if my 6990 will actually fit with the radiator installed (I think it will, but with about 1-1.5mm to spare)


Are you sure the 120mm rad won't interfere with the apogee? Lemme know


----------



## hermitmaster

So, I received my case yesterday. The build ended up taking a lot longer than I had anticipated. I had to undo and then redo a lot of things to get all the cables routed the way I wanted them and to minimize noise output. I lined both side panels and the roof, sans the PSU vent, with 1/4" thick closed cell foam for sound insulation. I'm still debating whether I need push-pull and an exhaust fan, all three are Enermax TB Silence PWM fans. I may end up removing the exhaust fan and moving the pull fan to the exhaust location so the exhaust speed is dependent on the CPU temp rather than some irrelevant temp sensor.


----------



## douglatins

Guys my supplier said he would have the case by today, but now he pushed it back to 14/12, which is totally bull****, but i cant find another reseller where i am. Should i get the 500r then? totaly beats the purpose cause i wanted the case for its small footprint.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Guys my supplier said he would have the case by today, but now he pushed it back to 14/12, which is totally bull****, but i cant find another reseller where i am. Should i get the 500r then? totaly beats the purpose cause i wanted the case for its small footprint.


Why can't you wait to get the case? If you want a small form factor case like this one, you should wait it out. Its worth it....


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Why can't you wait to get the case? If you want a small form factor case like this one, you should wait it out. Its worth it....


I fully agree. I only got mine yesterday, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Why can't you wait to get the case? If you want a small form factor case like this one, you should wait it out. Its worth it....


I have new hardware and no case, just a mountain mods HPTX mobo tray.


----------



## hermitmaster

Picture time! I flipped the PSU to keep the fan noise inside the case and to help cool the GPU. I still need to tidy up the wiring a bit.


----------



## Airborn

@Hermitmaster, By flipping the psu what were your temp changes on your gpu, surly the psu would then starve the gpu of air? No?


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> @Hermitmaster, By flipping the psu what were your temp changes on your gpu, surly the psu would then starve the gpu of air? No?


I'm not sure about temp changes, as I only had it the other way for about an hour. I will say that my GPU idles about 5C cooler than it did in my previous case, and it also folds about 6C cooler.


----------



## GoldenTree

Can anyone tell me why they like this case. I want it for my first build but should i wait for something to come out, I really want corsair to make a matx case but i seen nice builds in this one. If i buy this case i will just transfer all the things in my emachine case to this and slowly upgrade from there tell me the best way to go. Im 13 on a buget


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why they like this case. I want it for my first build but should i wait for something to come out, I really want corsair to make a matx case but i seen nice builds in this one. If i buy this case i will just transfer all the things in my emachine case to this and slowly upgrade from there tell me the best way to go. Im 13 on a buget


Totally off topic, but it usually isn't worth upgrading parts from a pre-built PC. Your better off using the PC you have right now and saving up your cash till you can get a respectable gaming PC, that is of course your aiming for a gaming PC, if not disregard everything I just said. Back to your question, I love the TJ08-E, it's the best case I've actually ever owned. (previously owned a CM 690 II) It has a removable trey and dust filters, motherboard upside down installation, very modular and spacious, great cable management and I can go on. Corsair still hasn't announced a MATX case (if they did, my bad) knowing them MATX just isn't in their future. Hope this help with your decision.


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why they like this case. I want it for my first build but should i wait for something to come out, I really want corsair to make a matx case but i seen nice builds in this one. If i buy this case i will just transfer all the things in my emachine case to this and slowly upgrade from there tell me the best way to go. Im 13 on a buget


Awesome potential in a compact package. This is just about as small as you can get and still do an SLI/Xfire rig watercooled. Alternatively, it makes an excellent media server case with all of the HDD bays. The case just has so much going for it and very few, if any, drawbacks.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Totally off topic, but it usually isn't worth upgrading parts from a pre-built PC. Your better off using the PC you have right now and saving up your cash till you can get a respectable gaming PC, that is of course your aiming for a gaming PC, if not disregard everything I just said. Back to your question, I love the TJ08-E, it's the best case I've actually ever owned. (previously owned a CM 690 II) It has a removable trey and dust filters, motherboard upside down installation, very modular and spacious, great cable management and I can go on. Corsair still hasn't announced a MATX case (if they did, my bad) knowing them MATX just isn't in their future. Hope this help with your decision.


Thanks man you know what i will have to maybe wait 3 years and i think i will have about 1500 dollars saved up and then i will do that. One more question why not the arc mini what is so different it has a lot a ventilation and can also support watercooling and is not flipped why not that or is it because it is bigget that the tjo8 e


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Awesome potential in a compact package. This is just about as small as you can get and still do an SLI/Xfire rig watercooled. Alternatively, it makes an excellent media server case with all of the HDD bays. The case just has so much going for it and very few, if any, drawbacks.


Thanks man same question to you why not the arc mini i still may go with the tjo8 e but still


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks man same question to you why not the arc mini i still may go with the tjo8 e but still


The main reason I didn't go with the Arc Mini or Define Mini is that they're as large as a lot of mid towers. I feel if you're going with a case that big, you might as well get a mid tower for the mobo flexibility. If you're considering the Arc Mini just get the Arc *Midi*. It's cheaper, not much bigger, can take a full ATX board, and has more potential for watercooling.


----------



## [Adz]

Question: Has anyone got the Apogee drive II (incl pump) with a 120mm rad exhaust on a Socket 1155 board? I wanted to know how tight the tubing is between the pump/block and the 120mm rad.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks man same question to you why not the arc mini i still may go with the tjo8 e but still


Thanks well it is the tjo8 for me in the future ... well for now there is the 3 year wait


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks well it is the tjo8 for me in the future ... well for now there is the 3 year wait


Did you just reply to your own reply? AWESOME!

Like others said I wen't with the Tj08-E over the Fractal's because of case size. The Fractal cases just aren't MATX size.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Did you just reply to your own reply? AWESOME!
> Like others said I wen't with the Tj08-E over the Fractal's because of case size. The Fractal cases just aren't MATX size.


yeah opps and thanks that makes sense thanks guys for your help


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks well it is the tjo8 for me in the future ... well for now there is the 3 year wait


there are ways to upgrade into a system. computer components have varying speed of depreciation. CPU/GPU depreciate the fastest, however things like a quailty case, keyboard/mouse, or PSU doesnt deprecate much over the years. a quality PSU will last you at least 5 years w/o losing much value/utility. a high quality case can last you over a decade if you can put up with looking at the same case everyday for that long







so the key here is to upgrade the components that will not depreciate from build to build and you can start as early as now. it's entirely possible that you CAN still use the same TJ08-E 10 years from now.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> there are ways to upgrade into a system. computer components have varying speed of depreciation. CPU/GPU depreciate the fastest, however things like a quailty case, keyboard/mouse, or PSU doesnt deprecate much over the years. a quality PSU will last you at least 5 years w/o losing much value/utility. a high quality case can last you over a decade if you can put up with looking at the same case everyday for that long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the key here is to upgrade the components that will not depreciate from build to build and you can start as early as now. it's entirely possible that you CAN still use the same TJ08-E 10 years from now.


Cool I did not think of it like that


----------



## gianluca92

MY tj-08e and my first message here:thumb:


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gianluca92*
> 
> MY tj-08e and my first message here:thumb:


nice work there buddy


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have a question guys!

I want to install a Phobya 200mm rad on the front with using the 180mm Silverstone fan (using the provided bracket converter thingies) and I wanted to know if there would be enough room to install a Scythe Kaze 3.25 fan controller in the bottom expansion slot.

Is there enough room?


----------



## gianluca92

i think yes, but the radiator must be in position like i've got


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gianluca92*
> 
> i think yes, but the radiator must be in position like i've got


Lol, can I see then?









EDIT: Oh right, you had posted the awesome blue rig! Can't really see the rad though.


----------



## Eyedea

Think he just means with the radiator fitted so that the ports are under the 5.25 bays.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Think he just means with the radiator fitted so that the ports are under the 5.25 bays.


Ok, I don't have the 5.25 bays at all in my build. I'm just afraid that it will be too low and blocks the back of the controller..


----------



## gianluca92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Think he just means with the radiator fitted so that the ports are under the 5.25 bays.


yes i means this
in the other way the rad stop you to fit controller
excuse me for bad english, i'm Italian


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Are you sure the 120mm rad won't interfere with the apogee? Lemme know


It is doable, you just have to mount the apogee sideways so that the barbs are u/down as opposed to left/right. I had to redo my loop once because of that hehe.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> It is doable, you just have to mount the apogee sideways so that the barbs are u/down as opposed to left/right. I had to redo my loop once because of that hehe.


Post pics when you do it. I'm planning to do the same


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Post pics when you do it. I'm planning to do the same


Did it already but a hose popped due to negligence so I am waiting on some angled fittings to redo the loop. The loop was a total mess in this stage--There is a T-line to a fillport that goes behind the mb-tray, and no angled fittings whatsoever hence the ridiculous amount of hoses. I didn't take any good pics of the build at that point and now it's all disassembled, but this is the clearest picture I have showing the clearance.

It's pretty tight--maybe a cm or two of space and you have to mount the pump vertically as I said--but its arguably better than having a pump on the ground adding to the clutter.


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks, that eases my concerns about clearance


----------



## alcal

Does anybody know of a beefier Red-Led 180mm fan? The Phobya is alright, but It doesn't feel like it's pushing that much air through the magicool rad even at full speed. I'd use the AP181 that was included, but I gotta have my red-fan-through-the-front-mesh effect, ya know?









Do they still make red LED 180mm Air penetrators? I saw them once but can't find them anymore.


----------



## alcal

A few retroactive pictures of my TJ08-e water build:

Partslist:
-i7-975EE & Swiftech Apogee Drive II
-6990 & Alphacool NexXxos ATP 6990
-Asus R3G
-12gb Crucial Tracer Ballistix 1866 @ 9-9-9-27
-2x 1.5tb Seagate 3.5" drives up top
-256gb Samsung 830 velcroed and an 80gb old intel drive on the bottom
-OCZ Fatal1ty 180mm PSU
-Magicool 180mm and EK 120mm rads
-Lots of Alphacool copper fittings
-Phobya fillport
-DD dreamflex tubing. I know nothing about this stuff, but I wanted color so tygon was out of the question
- Corsair SP120 high performance on some Lian Li fan controller in the 3.5" bay
-Phobya 180mm Red LED
-And of course a TJ08-e, with window courtesy of FrozenCPU.com

Most of the parts I ordered as well as the rig I was tearing apart to feed this one










The first version of the loop + cable management. The cables were very tricky because my fillport is behind the mobo tray and my 5/8" hoses can't have ANY cables cross them for the side panel to fit on flat.



Here is the (at least for me) horror story: I thought everything was good, loop had been in use for about two days--I was retweaking my 975 OC and turned on prime when a hose popped off the Apogee Drive II. Fluid got on the rear rad, fan, and all over the bottom of the case, but I yanked the power before it had a chance to BSOD on its own, so I think the parts are fine. None of them seemed wet when I was draining it later.

The cause of the leak seems to have been too tight a bend in the hose going to the drive, and it just popped out of its compression fitting when the pump started vibrating when it ramped up the speed during the prime run.
Afterwards, I ordered a bunch of angled fittings so that I would only have to run straight hoses, and get rid of that messy loop. The result is quite pretty if I do say so myself. I won't get a chance to fill it for a few weeks as I will be away on vacation, but I think it's ready to be leak tested once more when I get back.


Revised loop pics:


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## OverClocker55

Going to be going to SG09B or NZXT Vulcan. I want this case but its just not going to work out.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Revised loop pics:


I can't figure out your loop order, could you go over it?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> I can't figure out your loop order, could you go over it?


Sure!
Arbitrarily starting from cpu/pump:

Apogee drive - 6990 - 120 rad - 180 rad - t-line - apogee drive


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> I can't figure out your loop order, could you go over it?


My guess:
CPU/pump -> GPU-> rear rad -> front rad -> t-res -> CPU/pump

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Sure!
> Arbitrarily starting from cpu/pump:
> Apogee drive - 6990 - 120 rad - 180 rad - t-line - apogee drive


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> My guess:
> CPU/pump -> GPU-> rear rad -> front rad -> t-res -> CPU/pump
> EDIT:


Hehe nice guess


----------



## Volkswagen

alcal- nice rig








BTW- how much did frozen charge you for that window?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> alcal- nice rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- how much did frozen charge you for that window?


It was $50 for the installation + $40 or so for the 9.5" by 9.5" bolt on kit. It was kinda pricey, but I know I would have ruined the case had I tried it myself, so I didn't mind spending the money.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> A few retroactive pictures of my TJ08-e water build:


impressive. very nice looking plumbing job you did







didn't think you can get that fitting behind the mobo tray like that. guess there is more space behind the mobo tray then I thought









hope you did a clear coat on those polished copper, or you may have some maintenance issues a few years down the road


----------



## [Adz]

Alcal, how are your temps?


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> A few retroactive pictures of my TJ08-e water build:
> Partslist:
> -i7-975EE & Swiftech Apogee Drive II
> -6990 & Alphacool NexXxos ATP 6990
> -Asus R3G
> -12gb Crucial Tracer Ballistix 1866 @ 9-9-9-27
> -2x 1.5tb Seagate 3.5" drives up top
> -256gb Samsung 830 velcroed and an 80gb old intel drive on the bottom
> -OCZ Fatal1ty 180mm PSU
> -Magicool 180mm and EK 120mm rads
> -Lots of Alphacool copper fittings
> -Phobya fillport
> -DD dreamflex tubing. I know nothing about this stuff, but I wanted color so tygon was out of the question
> - Corsair SP120 high performance on some Lian Li fan controller in the 3.5" bay
> -Phobya 180mm Red LED
> -And of course a TJ08-e, with window courtesy of FrozenCPU.com
> Most of the parts I ordered as well as the rig I was tearing apart to feed this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first version of the loop + cable management. The cables were very tricky because my fillport is behind the mobo tray and my 5/8" hoses can't have ANY cables cross them for the side panel to fit on flat.
> 
> 
> Here is the (at least for me) horror story: I thought everything was good, loop had been in use for about two days--I was retweaking my 975 OC and turned on prime when a hose popped off the Apogee Drive II. Fluid got on the rear rad, fan, and all over the bottom of the case, but I yanked the power before it had a chance to BSOD on its own, so I think the parts are fine. None of them seemed wet when I was draining it later.
> The cause of the leak seems to have been too tight a bend in the hose going to the drive, and it just popped out of its compression fitting when the pump started vibrating when it ramped up the speed during the prime run.
> Afterwards, I ordered a bunch of angled fittings so that I would only have to run straight hoses, and get rid of that messy loop. The result is quite pretty if I do say so myself. I won't get a chance to fill it for a few weeks as I will be away on vacation, but I think it's ready to be leak tested once more when I get back.
> 
> Revised loop pics:


How did it pop off? Wasnt it a compression fitting? how did you manage that?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Alcal, how are your temps?


Don't know really. I'm not expecting great temps from a 6990 and a bloomfield chip--They are both known for dumping heat so I'm not execting close-to-ambient temps at all. I think with the old loop I had cpu idling at around 40 (but that was with the powersaving features off and at 4.3ghz) and the 6990 was around 37 on both cores. Never loaded the GPU but CPU at load was high 50's I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> How did it pop off? Wasnt it a compression fitting? how did you manage that?


No clue really. I think the bend in the hose was too tight and so the combination of the vibrating pump and the hose trying to straighten itself, along with perhaps user error in tightening the fitting (though I'm not sure) could have caused it to pop. My alternative hypothesis is that the pump failed for some reason and the fluid heated up, and the thermal expansion caused the hose to pop off. Not sure why the pump would have failed and I think I heard it working fine right before the hose popped so that's a bit of a long shot.


----------



## rpch

Hello! I'm planning to buy this case in the next 2+weeks. Actually my choice is either the Fractal Arc Mini or this one. I really like the minimalistic/clean design of the tj08-e.

I'll post some pics when I get my hands on it.

Here's my build

Processor: Intel i5 3570k
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer or Corsair Dominator GT 2x4gb 1600/1866
Gpu: Asus 7950 DC2T 3gb version 1
HDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 2tb (planning to add one in the future)
80gb (for torrent)
SSD: Samsung 830 128gb (also planning to add one in teh future)
Psu: Seasonic X-760w or Seasonic P-660w
HSF: gonna stick with the stock for awhile, my budget is tight right now but maybe I would go for an H80i? any suggestions?
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E

Planning to remove the HDD cage. My question is, will the 7950 DC2T get enough air thru the front fan? The card uses 3slot pci.

Might have chosen the Bitfenix Prodigy if not for my videocard 3 slot pci.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Hello! I'm planning to buy this case in the next 2+weeks. Actually my choice is either the Fractal Arc Mini or this one. I really like the minimalistic/clean design of the tj08-e.
> I'll post some pics when I get my hands on it.
> Here's my build
> Processor: Intel i5 3570k
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer or Corsair Dominator GT 2x4gb 1600/1866
> Gpu: Asus 7950 DC2T 3gb version 1
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda XT 2tb (planning to add one in the future)
> 80gb (for torrent)
> SSD: Samsung 830 128gb (also planning to add one in teh future)
> Psu: Seasonic X-760w
> HSF: gonna stick with the stock for awhile, my budget is tight right now but maybe I would go for an H80i? any suggestions?
> Planning to remove the HDD cage. My question is, will the 7950 DC2T get enough air thru the front fan? The card uses 3slot pci.
> Might have chosen the Bitfenix Prodigy if not for my videocard 3 slot pci.


Yup. That Air Penetrator fan pushes a lot of air, and if you turn the PSU so that the fan is pointing up, there is a massive amount of positive pressure in the case. Are you getting a fan for the rear 120mm fan mount? Also, if you want a cheap cooler to use in the meantime that's better than stock, you could grab a Cooler master Hyper 212+ or really any of its variants. That should take your 3570k to a 4.4ghz OC for around $25


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Yup. That Air Penetrator fan pushes a lot of air, and if you turn the PSU so that the fan is pointing up, there is a massive amount of positive pressure in the case. Are you getting a fan for the rear 120mm fan mount? Also, if you want a cheap cooler to use in the meantime that's better than stock, you could grab a Cooler master Hyper 212+ or really any of its variants. That should take your 3570k to a 4.4ghz OC for around $25


I see. Yeah, I have a FM123 fan sitting around here gonna mount it on the rear. I don't plan to overclock while I'm using the stock hsf, well let's see if my budget permits.


----------



## rpch

The more I browse this thread, the more I drool about the case


----------



## pekkajukkasson

This case is so awesome to build in! (But still so hard) Love it!



If you want to see more pics on my rig


----------



## Airborn

Add Me

Still in progress but so far this is where we are:
Sorry for crappy iPhone pics


----------



## alrgeez

just purchased this case and it should be here on wednesday. really looking forward to building it. a lot of inspiration in this thread.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Is there any way to silence Dual GPU set ups with watercooling?


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Is there any way to silence Dual GPU set ups with watercooling?


What motherboard are you using? I believe most mATX motherboards support dual cards. Although I don't know if a single 180mm rad plus the 120mm rad would be enough cooling for two GPU's and the CPU, etc.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> 180mm fan upfront allows for more airflow per decibal. you would need 2 screaming 120's to make up for the same airflow of the 180 on 'high'. the 180mm fan is quieter (on low) than my old HAF case which uses 230mm fans at a lower RPM. Now if you really must have this case silent, you get buy the phobya 180mm fan.LINK I had 2 of those in a push pull for liquid cooling and it worked well enough.
> if you remove the harddrive cage...you can put virtually any cooler in this case. so...I would recommend mounting the SSD on the bottom of the case (or somewhere else clever), put your harddrive in the bottom most mounting slot (without having the cage attached), and get a cooler you can be proud of.
> the upside of the AP181 is that it creates positive pressure...what that means to you, the fan pushes enough air to leave through every vent hole (there is no air flowing in through the vents). with an additional 120mm fan would just pull the heat out from the CPU heatsink rather then letting more of it exhaust through your power supply.
> the stock fan (for the heatsink I assume), will have no effect on the air flow of the case. that AP181 will ignore that little waste of a fan, and the performance of that little thing is laughable (please replace it). Also, if you want it quiet...stock heatsinks are little screamers. just FYI. I cant stand them.
> Now, although you dont plan on using it for gaming. Are you getting a videocard? or going integrated? if you go integrated then you can get a large heatsink with a 140mm fan which are very very quiet such as the following:
> DH14
> HE01
> CNPS14X
> TC14PE
> and even if you get a video card, putting some electrical tape between the heatsink and the videocard will stop shorts. or you can buy a videocard with a backplate and no electrical tape required.
> P.S. overclockers overclock typically for folding at home, for doing computations faster for work, and/or bragging rights. Gamers typically keep everything stock because an i5 will chew through any game at max settings so for gaming overclocking has minimal benefits. just to make you more learnered.
> P.S.S. welcome to OCN.


I realise that this post was written some 2 months ago but I cannot see why this should happen : "rather then letting more of it [Heat] exhaust through your power supply." Is this based upon the Power supply fan facing downwards ?


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Wait wait

I need a way to cool down my 7870's because the primary card sounds like a jet engine during games. I dont wanna do water cooling.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovemhe*
> 
> TJ08-E or PS07 or ???
> My planned "cool and quiet" non-gaming build:
> 
> Silverstone TJ08-E or PS07 case
> Seasonic SS-400FL 400W fanless 80 plus gold
> Gigabyte GA-H77M-D3H (no overclocking)
> Intel i7-3770S (65W TDP)
> CPU cooler (still looking)
> 8GB RAM (2x4GB) Crucial Ballistix Tactical DDR3 1600 (8-8-8-24)
> no video card (using the integrated HD 4000 graphics)
> Plextor M3 128GB SSD drive (boot drive, Windows 7)
> 3.5" hard drive
> optical drive (in top 5.25" external bay)
> 3.5" card reader (in TJ08-E lower bay, or in PS07 second 5.25" bay)
> With its external 3.5" bay for the card reader, the TJ08-B is a tempting choice. But some reviews say:
> 
> the 180mm fan is somewhat noisy (and there are few aftermarket 180mm options)
> the 180mm fan makes a clicking sound even at low speeds
> the case is prone to vibration from a hard drive
> If these issues arise in my build, I'd need to swap out the 180mm fan for a quieter one (or a 140mm fan, for which there are more options), and I'd need to mount the hard drive in the second 5.25" bay (on the theory there would be more damping choices in a large bay). The SSD would go in the hard drive cage.
> Alternatively, I could go with the PS07, install the card reader in the second 5.25" bay, and install the hard drive in either the hard drive cage or the lower 3.5" cage, whichever produces less vibration. If the two 120mm fans are noisy, there are lots of aftermarket options.
> Any comments and suggestions will be appreciated.
> (thanks again to squishysquishy and saran008 for their prior input)


I have this case just a couple of late comments re.your above list :

I are happy to report that I have none of those problems

A seagate 7200:14 1 TB Hardrive is fitted in the bottom bay under the main cage and there is Zero HDD vibration.
The drive is so quiet I would not know there was one fitted. I was careful not to tighten the retaining screws too much. I loosened the screws under the lower drive cage before tightening the HDD screws. That allowed the sides of the cage to freely move and pull slightly inward for the HDD to just sit against the rubber lining - I tightened the screws until they just stopped and another few MM extra ,all that was needed to securely hold with the serated lock screws without any movement or distortion. Finally, retightened the lower cage screws from under the chassis.

I first took the cage out to fit the drive... but realised that tightening in this manner will simply pull the cage sides inwards, distort the cage, overtighten the HDD and ensure that it is too narrow to re fit in position.

I have noted the odd comment re. clicking front fan but can report Zero clicking. I have tested the fan in fan Expert up to full speed several times without any clicking. The only problem I had, were slow speeds - instead of 700/1200 RPM speeds on Low/High respectively it was recording 330-350 / 850 -900 with the fan connected to MB Fan 2 position. As it is not a PWM fan, I suspect that it could have been cured by connecting directly via a Molex to the PSU. However, I merely changed the setting in fan expert from Standard to USER and set it to a higher percentage so that it now runs at 750-775 on low and find the noise acceptable. It seems it could have been adjusted to almost exactly 700 RPM on low speed if desired.

After a few weeks with this case I would not swap it for any other.

My Spec is quite simple:

ASUS P877M-PRO
I5 3570K
Coolermaster Hyper 212 evo + artic silver 5
Deepcool U120 PWM 500-1500 RPM Rear case fan
Seasonic X660
Kingston KHX1600 LoVo 1.35 Volt memory
Saphire Vapor-X HD 6850
Samsung SH B123A Blu Ray Combo Drive
HP 2511x


----------



## Milestailsprowe

So I ,managed to fix my dual card issue by using a piece of card board to keep the top card from slumping over the bottom cards fan


----------



## hasanaltan

*Here's my rig:*

Quote:


> - i5-2500K 3.4Ghz (gonna overclock soon, just installed liquid cooler)
> - MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC
> - ASUS mATX motherboard (will update later)
> - 650W Silverstone PSU
> - Silverstone TJ08-E Case
> - 8GB DDR3 1333 Patriot Memory
> - Corsair H70 Liquid CPU Cooler with 2x Scythe Gentle Typhoon @1450RPM
> - 1TB Western Digital Black Caviar HDD (Slave)
> - 64GB Crucial SSD (OS)


----------



## lasortech

share my rig


----------



## Airborn

Sleeving post on OCN. (Need help) for my TJ08-E:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1288039/sleeved-cable-color-example-gallery-and-color-suggestion-thread/170#post_18756972


----------



## kokpa

Hello guys, did someone of you tried two closed loop coolers in tj08-e? I would like to cool my i5 2500k and gtx560ti, but i'm little sceared that i could fit all and noise is my big conserne. If at idle close loops are quiet like 180mm front fan at 700rpm that okey if not than...........


----------



## aln688

I've ordered the parts for a build using this case. Question though, with an H80i CPU cooler, is it preferred to exhaust air out (_same line of airflow as the front intake fan_), or intake air, clashing against the air brought in by the front intake fan?


----------



## MetallicAcid

With the massive intake fan (180mm) it is best to have the H80 as exhaust. I say this because I have tried both intake and exhaust on the H80, and there was no difference on the CPU, BUT my GPU (ASUS GTX670 DirectCUII) suffered as there was too much pressure and I had recorded higher temperatures of 4°C.

If you had a graphics card that had an exhaust fan model (reference), then setting the H80 as intake could be beneficial.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

H80 exhaust out with GT AP-15's love these fans so much great temps.


----------



## aln688

Thanks, exhaust it is then. I'll be using an EVGA GTX 690, and will probably use the fans that come with the H80i.

EDIT: I'll also be using this great device, it can hold four SSDs in hot-swap, that'll go nicely with the optical drive above it:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994095


----------



## AndrewTdi

I'm using an adapter like this:


I"ve made a window too:



Next step will be the watercooling. Soon.


----------



## aln688

Very impressive @AndrewTdi. Do you use onboard sound? I originally wanted to use my video card, sound card & LSI RAID controller, but it looks like only the video & sound card will be used due to limited PCI-E slots, and I'll be using the onboard X79 RAID controller.


----------



## AndrewTdi

I'm using onboard sound. It's enough for me.


----------



## goody83

build made.. pics coming soon.


----------



## goody83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> So I ,managed to fix my dual card issue by using a piece of card board to keep the top card from slumping over the bottom cards fan


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Thanks, exhaust it is then. I'll be using an EVGA GTX 690, and will probably use the fans that come with the H80i.
> EDIT: I'll also be using this great device, it can hold four SSDs in hot-swap, that'll go nicely with the optical drive above it:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994095


just to let you know i am using the icy dock in my case. it is the loudest thing in the whole case. i am running the normal front 180 fan and the h80 and the noctua fans instead of the corsair ones. it is a great device but doesn't leave you much room between your power supply and drive bay. just a heads up it is a tight fit


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goody83*
> 
> just to let you know i am using the icy dock in my case. it is the loudest thing in the whole case. i am running the normal front 180 fan and the h80 and the noctua fans instead of the corsair ones. it is a great device but doesn't leave you much room between your power supply and drive bay. just a heads up it is a tight fit


Thanks for the information. I'll likely unplug/remove the fans, I don't see my SSDs heating up that much. What length is your PSU? I'll be using a Seasonic SS-860XP, which is 160mm long. I'll post some photos when I get a chance.


----------



## goody83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Thanks for the information. I'll likely unplug/remove the fans, I don't see my SSDs heating up that much. What length is your PSU? I'll be using a Seasonic SS-860XP, which is 160mm long. I'll post some photos when I get a chance.


i have an ax850 by corsair which is 160 too.. ya i only have SSDs in mine as well but i will be putting in a wd 750gb soon. i was just waiting to see if i could tolerate the fans. ill have pictures up hopefully soon..


----------



## aln688

I'd like to hear of anyone with the Rampage IV Gene with an H80, and what RAM they're using. I'd normally choose low-profile RAM, but it seems the slightly faster, better quality IC RAM, in 8GB capacities, has tall heatsinks, such as the Corsair Vengeance or Kingston HyperX "beast" modules.


----------



## PhilWrir

Im planning on using one of these cases for an upcoming Socket 2011 build and I had a couple quick questions.

Ill be filling it with a Rampage IV Gene, a 3930k, the usual bits and pieces like an SSD and 2 HDDs, and either a 670 or 680.
My only concern about the case is the hard drive cage being mounted with 2 screws and not having any kind of padding to dampen drive virbation, and the potential for air cooling.

Im going to be using a Kuhler 920 on the 3930k, but Im worried my video card wont get adequate airflow to cool properly when overclocked.

Can anyone ease my worry about vibration noise and cooling?
Its a toss up between this case and the Fractal Design Arc Mini right now.


----------



## aln688

Hmm, very similar build to my own actually.

For my build, I'll be using an Icy Dock 4 x SSD enclosure in one of the 5.25" bays, so the entire drive cage for me will be removed to provide better airflow. I'll be relying on that 180mm fan quite a lot actually. If you are using the drive cage, can you not get silicon dampers for your drives? I tried a Fractal Design Arc Mini and if build quality is of concern, I think the TJ08-E is built better, it feels more solid, plus the TJ08-E looks more stylish.

On a different note, especially for the Rampage IV Gene, I found the perfect RAM modules, in terms of colour, speed and capacity:



...Corsair Dominator GT, 1866MHz, 32GB (4 x 8GB). Very expensive though, then again, so was my 3930K chip. If I get four of those RAM modules, I'll be removing the heat spreaders on the top so it doesn't collide with my H80i.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Hmm, very similar build to my own actually.
> For my build, I'll be using an Icy Dock 4 x SSD enclosure in one of the 5.25" bays, so the entire drive cage for me will be removed to provide better airflow. I'll be relying on that 180mm fan quite a lot actually. If you are using the drive cage, can you not get silicon dampers for your drives? I tried a Fractal Design Arc Mini and if build quality is of concern, I think the TJ08-E is built better, it feels more solid, plus the TJ08-E looks more stylish.
> On a different note, especially for the Rampage IV Gene, I found the perfect RAM modules, in terms of colour, speed and capacity:
> 
> ...Corsair Dominator GT, 1866MHz, 32GB (4 x 8GB). Very expensive though, then again, so was my 3930K chip. If I get four of those RAM modules, I'll be removing the heat spreaders on the top so it doesn't collide with my H80i.


To be honest, im not a fan of Corsair.
They make good stuff, but its easy to find better for less(for my needs at least)

Im probably going with a GSkill Ripjaws kit of one sort or another.

I can easily put some padding under the drive bay, im mainly just concerned about airflow.

I WISH I could afford to fill the machine with SSDs, though, populating it with 2.5" Mech drives is not a bad idea at all.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Im planning on using one of these cases for an upcoming Socket 2011 build and I had a couple quick questions.
> Ill be filling it with a Rampage IV Gene, a 3930k, the usual bits and pieces like an SSD and 2 HDDs, and either a 670 or 680.
> My only concern about the case is the hard drive cage being mounted with 2 screws and not having any kind of padding to dampen drive virbation, and the potential for air cooling.
> Im going to be using a Kuhler 920 on the 3930k, but Im worried my video card wont get adequate airflow to cool properly when overclocked.
> Can anyone ease my worry about vibration noise and cooling?
> Its a toss up between this case and the Fractal Design Arc Mini right now.


I can't say I've researched temperature comparisons between the two cases, but the layout of the case in terms of airflow is very, very elegant and simple for air cooling, especially if your GPU has a blower style cooler. If you look at the nice build a few posts up with the red theme, custom window, and the Be Quiet! cpu cooler, you can almost see how the air coming in from the AP181 will flow right over those parts and right out the back in a very efficient fashion with no place for hot air to get stuck or fed back into other components. It's a brilliant layout IMHO.


----------



## daMystery1

While others may recommend otherwise, Just a few comments in response to your questions re a suitable rear fan fot the J08B-e. I have this case with a Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO and the CPU fan fitted at the front in a push arrangement. The CPU fan MB controlled is currently running at approximately 650 RPM. I also have a rear 120mm 4 Pin PWM fan. I wanted to fit either a Scythe or well known make but could not find one with a fairly wide RPM range that was relatively quiet. After reviewing many I settled for a Deepcool UF120. It has a speed range of 500 - 1500 RPM with a max noise rating of 26 db. I have tested it up to full speed with Fan Expert and it only starts to get a little louder at 1150 RPM onwards but is still relatively quiet compared to the db of many alternatives. It is connected to fan1 position on an ASUS P8Z77-M PRO and usually runs at a self regulated PWM speed of just under 900 RPM and very quiet. I also chose this fan because of the soft silicone like insulating casing material surrounding the plastic centre and the excellent screwless silicone fastenings. It is a little dearer than some alternatives possibly due to the unneccessary extra cables that come with it. Including one for quiet speed reduction. Unlike the CPU fan wiring, the UF 120 wiring is additionally sleeved in Black. The 180mm front fan is running at around 750 775 RPM on Low speed and even at 900 RPM the UF 120 cannot be heard over it. I cannot exactly say what the temps would be without the rear fan but I ran it without it for a couple of weeks before fitting it. Without any gaming the i5 3570K CPU only runs at around 22/27 degrees C.

Cheers


----------



## kokpa

should i take corsair h80 for 65 euros or not? Right now i have intel stock cooler on i5 2500k, no overclock, but i'm thinking if it would be any quiter with h80 vs. stock? Than maybe I would put another close loop on my gtx 560ti


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasortech*
> 
> share my rig


What radiator is that?

E - also, where's your pump?


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> What radiator is that?
> E - also, where's your pump?


Looks like Magicool 180 Rad to me. Pump will likely be below his res


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks


----------



## Volkswagen

I am selling my case (see my thread)- if anyone wants to save some money please PM me and perhaps we can work something out


----------



## [Adz]

Hmm, I wonder if the rad can be laid flat on the floor of the case (light modding required for intake) and push the air straight up towards the 5.25" bays. The AP181 should redirect airflow nicely across to the back of the case (with the advantage of introducing slightly cooler air from the front).
If the port side is closer to the CPU, it means a shorter loop and it could be tidier in terms of cable/tube management.


----------



## GoldenTree

i want to hear what you guys would but in this case with $1500 of hardwear and no watercolling just air and it if for gaming no wifi or that stuff and i do not need a hard drive


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I'm a few months in with my TJ08-E and I want to get my self a little gift. I'm thinking of grabbing some breaded extension cords for my PSU I know Bitfenix and others make them which ones do you guys recommend? While I'm at it I'm also going to change the orientation of my H80 so I'm going to need some new thermal paste, never bought any before which one is the best?

Also want to pick up a PC tool kit, any recommendations?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> i want to hear what you guys would but in this case with $1500 of hardwear and no watercolling just air and it if for gaming no wifi or that stuff and i do not need a hard drive




Assuming you meant you would still want a Solid State









That's what I would do... I don't know if the NH-D14 actually fits in the TJ08-e though... You'd have to ask one of the air guys. I use an H80.

If you don't plan on SLI, I love my G1.Sniper.M3, but pretty much everyone loves the Gene V for it's GPU layout (I believe it allows for SLI in the TJ08-e, whereas the M3 does not. But I do love my ~15-20 second boot times)









That would be my setup from scratch I'd say.


----------



## GoldenTree

thank you i like it i will make so tweaks and show you guys later


----------



## GoldenTree

oh yeah i need to buy the case


----------



## GoldenTree

yeah im happy thanks man you showed me the 680 was the way to go and i saved money


----------



## GoldenTree

oh forgot this thing to help keep it looking sleek


----------



## Samurai707

The ram I picked for you OCs really easily and is probably the best kit you can get for under $50. You should contemplate going for 'em.

Also if you're using one HDD, there is a spot on the bottom of the case you can put it in really easily... I use the area above my DVD slot for my SSDs and extra cord lengths. My


----------



## [Adz]

There's an edit button. FYI.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> The ram I picked for you OCs really easily and is probably the best kit you can get for under $50. You should contemplate going for 'em.
> Also if you're using one HDD, there is a spot on the bottom of the case you can put it in really easily... I use the area above my DVD slot for my SSDs and extra cord lengths. My


yeah that is a good idea but im going for looks and im new at this so until i learn so more things im not ocing and im using one hdd right now i need to learn about partitioning and and raid also get my os on a ssd and im mainly going for looks so im removing the hdd cage and using the adapters ty


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> There's an edit button. FYI.


oh im sorry for not knowing god


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a few months in with my TJ08-E and I want to get my self a little gift. I'm thinking of grabbing some breaded extension cords for my PSU I know Bitfenix and others make them which ones do you guys recommend? While I'm at it I'm also going to change the orientation of my H80 so I'm going to need some new thermal paste, never bought any before which one is the best?
> Also want to pick up a PC tool kit, any recommendations?


I have the bitfenix extensions, and was very happy with them when they first arrived--They are sleeved in SUPER soft sleeving which is nice and easy to bend, but with enough use, the sleeving eventually pulls out of the caps a little bit. It isn't hard to hide, and the quality of the sleeve itself is still worth it imo, but it was a bit of a letdown. Also, see pictures of my rigs for how the color of the red compares to other red items such as corsair sp120 red fan rings. The match isn't great, so If you are going for a red themed build, know that the bitfenix red is a bit darker/oddly shiny compared to some others.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> I have the bitfenix extensions, and was very happy with them when they first arrived--They are sleeved in SUPER soft sleeving which is nice and easy to bend, but with enough use, the sleeving eventually pulls out of the caps a little bit. It isn't hard to hide, and the quality of the sleeve itself is still worth it imo, but it was a bit of a letdown. Also, see pictures of my rigs for how the color of the red compares to other red items such as corsair sp120 red fan rings. The match isn't great, so If you are going for a red themed build, know that the bitfenix red is a bit darker/oddly shiny compared to some others.


Hmm.. Should I go with the red and blacks? or just black? How off is the red compared to the ROG red on the motherboard? That's really the only red I have on my rig since I'm using GT AP-15's. As for Thermal Paste I'm going to get these and while I'm at it might as well grab some tools too. That looks like everything =D


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Hmm.. Should I go with the red and blacks? or just black? How off is the red compared to the ROG red on the motherboard? That's really the only red I have on my rig since I'm using GT AP-15's. As for Thermal Paste I'm going to get these and while I'm at it might as well grab some tools too. That looks like everything =D


It's pretty close to the ROG red so It's safe to go with that


----------



## Volkswagen

Hmm a Silverstone 180mm Watercooling AIO setup? Not sure if its custom or what?

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039418332#post1039418332


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Hmm a Silverstone 180mm Watercooling AIO setup? Not sure if its custom or what?
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039418332#post1039418332


Think its custom since pictures look like its on top of someone's bed. A 180mm aio from silverstone would be nice though. Its basically what I did with my kuhler 920 and a 180mm. Does great on a 2700k at 4.8ghz. Basically same temps as when I had a 180mm and 120mm for CPU only. I have always wondered how efficient a 120mm rear is since it just gets hot air pushed through it and absorbed through the radiators metal too.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Tomorrow I'll do more, better pics.



More pics here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111288556243217284449/albums/5759802055780356145/5821522060814675842


----------



## aznguyen316

Can anyone comment on GPU temps with this case while gaming?

I currently have a Lian Li V354 case, a pretty small case for my mATX board. I love it and really like the size, but I would not mind going larger, either this TJ08 or maybe even an Arc Mini for cooler GPU temps. My high gaming temp for stock clocks on my EVGA classified 560Ti 448core is around 79C-82C unless I really ramp up the fan speeds to say 70% via MSI afterburner. I understand part of it is b/c of the case design, the PSU blows into the GPU and GPU doesn't exhaust heat out but rather keeps the hot air in the case. I have two exhaust fans while one intake fan is the push/pull radiator and the other 120mm fan is intake.

This case has one less exhaust fan slot and the large 180mm intake, would this do any better in terms of GPU temps. Keep in mind I will have to use the rear fan for my Kuhler 620 radiator for exhaust. Thanks for any thoughts on this =)

I will be swapping out my GPU for a MSI 660Ti PE/OC in the next few days and figured I wouldn't mind getting a new case while I'm opening up the rig..


----------



## jdangond

Reworked loop to allow for easy draining


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Can anyone comment on GPU temps with this case while gaming?
> I currently have a Lian Li V354 case, a pretty small case for my mATX board. I love it and really like the size, but I would not mind going larger, either this TJ08 or maybe even an Arc Mini for cooler GPU temps. My high gaming temp for stock clocks on my EVGA classified 560Ti 448core is around 79C-82C unless I really ramp up the fan speeds to say 70% via MSI afterburner. I understand part of it is b/c of the case design, the PSU blows into the GPU and GPU doesn't exhaust heat out but rather keeps the hot air in the case. I have two exhaust fans while one intake fan is the push/pull radiator and the other 120mm fan is intake.
> This case has one less exhaust fan slot and the large 180mm intake, would this do any better in terms of GPU temps. Keep in mind I will have to use the rear fan for my Kuhler 620 radiator for exhaust. Thanks for any thoughts on this =)
> I will be swapping out my GPU for a MSI 660Ti PE/OC in the next few days and figured I wouldn't mind getting a new case while I'm opening up the rig..


I'm guessing it would cool a little better with the evga card, maybe 2c but with the msi twin frozer using the tj08e should help a lot more since the GPU wouldn't be blocked by the PSU. The TF coolers work really good, you should be able to maintain good temps with that card.


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond*
> 
> Reworked loop to allow for easy draining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


The flex on that card is worrying...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> oh im sorry for not knowing god


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdangond*
> 
> Reworked loop to allow for easy draining


I hope you never have to change your RAM.


----------



## Rickles

anyone running an accelero extreme 7970 in this case? Or should I just use my sapphire dual X cooler?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> anyone running an accelero extreme 7970 in this case? Or should I just use my sapphire dual X cooler?


I can fit my 6990 (305mm) + radiator(35mm) + Phobya fan (25mm) in this case, so you are probably ok . That's not a scientific answer, but it's the best I've got since I'm 4000 miles away from my rig.

edit: and there's room to spare after all that.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey what do you guys use to clean out your case? Also finger prints are pretty bad on the case, best way to get rid of it? Getting very little dust inside but still dust none the less.


----------



## Samurai707

I bought a DataVac off amazon, thing is powerful and takes a second to blast out ALL the dust!







best $45 ever spent.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I bought a DataVac off amazon, thing is powerful and takes a second to blast out ALL the dust!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best $45 ever spent.


See I've been looking at that as well but I'm unsure if I should spend that much on something I'd only use for my PC.. =/ Does it get rid of most of the dust?

This one right? http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/product-reviews/B001J4ZOAW/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> See I've been looking at that as well but I'm unsure if I should spend that much on something I'd only use for my PC.. =/ Does it get rid of most of the dust?


Yeah that one. It's amazing... and It'll pay itself off eventually if you use compressed air cans for anything.

It's pretty fricken powerful for such a little thing, it cleaned my (really dirty) H100 rad in like 5 seconds of turning it on haha


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Yeah that one. It's amazing... and It'll pay itself off eventually if you use compressed air cans for anything.
> It's pretty fricken powerful for such a little thing, it cleaned my (really dirty) H100 rad in like 5 seconds of turning it on haha


Well then, I'll add it to my cart, I only wish I could think of other times I could use it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Well, you could stop touching it...









I know, it's difficult, as it is so beautiful, but at some point you have to look yourself in the mirror and admit that you have a problem.









A microfiber cloth is your best friend for fingerprints, and a can of compressed air is your best friend for dust!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Well, you could stop touching it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's difficult, as it is so beautiful, but at some point you have to look yourself in the mirror and admit that you have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A microfiber cloth is your best friend for fingerprints, and a can of compressed air is your best friend for dust!


Alright thanks guys, I know what to ask Santa for Christmas now =P


----------



## alcal

some pure alcohol of whatever variety on a paper towel got all the fingerprints off for me. Idk if that's bad for the finish on the case though so. It worked like a charm, but I'm no chemist, so it may have secretly done more harm than good.


----------



## MetallicAcid

A couple of new photos! I have started collecting watercooling parts, and I will put up some photos of them soon!


----------



## [Adz]

I swear I've seen those pictures before....
The how to photograph your rig thread?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thats the one









More photos coming during the week


----------



## [Adz]

Sweet. Looking forward to it


----------



## Milestailsprowe

Does anyone use the hard drive cage


----------



## MetallicAcid

I do not, I have mounted the SSD's to the back panel, and the 3.5 HDD in the 5.25 bay.

Im looking to watercool soon, and the cage is where I want to put the pump and reservoir.


----------



## [Adz]

Nope. SSDs and HDD all situated in the 5.25" bays to make space for the pending WC gear.


----------



## nicksender

I replaced the front fan on this case with the Phobya G-Silent 18 700 RPM fan, with a 7V 3 pin adapter, connected to my chas_1 location on an Asus Gene-Z IV MB.

The fan RPM when running is 225 RPM or so.

Can someone tell me why I am unable to control the fan with the speedfan settings in the Asus suite? I can view the fan; but I cannot adjust it at all.

Is this because the 7V adapter fixes the RPM or do I have to connect it another way to vary the speed. I have no problem as it is running now; but not sure if it would need to ramp up at some point in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## deathdanish

Hello everyone! I have planned an upcoming build to go into this case based around a GTX 690 and a 3930k. I do want to liquid cool it all but I've never put together a custom loop and I was hoping that some of you on here would be able to help me with selecting some parts. My build is as follows
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3930K 3.2GHz 6-Core Processor ($569.99 @ Newegg)
*Motherboard:* Asus Rampage IV Gene Micro ATX LGA2011 Motherboard ($279.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($159.98 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 690 4GB Video Card ($1199.99 @ NCIX US)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic X Series 850W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($139.99 @ Newegg)
*Other:* Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit Version ($74.95)
*Total:* $2674.87
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-12-16 21:41 EST-0500)_

Any help appreciated, thank you.


----------



## MetallicAcid

A couple of more shots of my PC, and some water cooling parts that I have collected recently.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> A couple of more shots of my PC, and some water cooling parts that I have collected recently.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice!, your rig actually inspired me to go in and change the orientation of my H80. I know have it like yours but the damn loop isn't quite shaping the way I want... Also there was A TON of dust on my H80 rad... Might be because I run it on high at all times and my house is probably dustier than others though.

But I'm about 2 months in and still love the case =) Going to order the Metro Vac and some threaded cables next month. Also every time I open my case I always notice another piece of wrapping tape I left on my 670, I'm positive next time I go in I'll find another =D


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Very nice!, your rig actually inspired me to go in and change the orientation of my H80. I know have it like yours but the damn loop isn't quite shaping the way I want... Also there was A TON of dust on my H80 rad... Might be because I run it on high at all times and my house is probably dustier than others though.
> But I'm about 2 months in and still love the case =) Going to order the Metro Vac and some threaded cables next month. Also every time I open my case I always notice another piece of wrapping tape I left on my 670, I'm positive next time I go in I'll find another =D


Cool man!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milestailsprowe*
> 
> Does anyone use the hard drive cage


i'm using mine







4 x 2Tb + 4x 2Tb in the optical bay + 1 64Gb ssd on the rear ofthe mobo tray











Fine looking pictures MetallicAcid


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks bad.

Im teaching myself from reading the "how to fotograph your rig" thread ^^


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> A couple of more shots of my PC, and some water cooling parts that I have collected recently.


i saw you put acrylic floor in your case..is it?

may i know the dimension of the acrylic floor? will try to consider to create one..


----------



## MetallicAcid

360mmx165mm

It was a little tricky to get in, and some edges needed a little extra sanding/filing to fit. It also helped alot to remove the motherboard tray first.

i have removed the CPU cooler plastic support thingy, and secured the acrylic with double sided tape.

Good luck


----------



## AndrewTdi

Some Carbon vinyld pics


----------



## ponywithaids

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Well after spending 3 hours tearing apart "Night Fire" and getting it into the case, I have to say im not really happy with results after giving it a try.
> 
> The work itself wasn't hard, the case made everything fairly straight forward though it defintely is a bit more cramped then my mini P-180. After firing it for around 15 minutes and trying to surf the web and play Skyrim, I was pretty much disgusted with the case and finally gave in at around 5 in the morning and woke up in the early afternoon today and started to do it ALL OVER again and move everything back to my now much more appreciated Antec mini P-180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll narrow down my major dislikes that made make the decision to return it within less then half an hour
> 
> *1. After coming from years of having my HDD's either suspended with bungie cords or using silicon grommets to help reduce the noise and vibration into the case, the noise this case transmits with my HDD is absolutely horrid. It literally was just teeth clenching annoying at how much the case reverberated the HDD noise, downright gawd awful. I was not able to attempt using silicon grommets to suspend the HDD with silicon grommets which I knew would have helped but then I would still have the next issue.*
> 
> *2. Fan noise and intake is pretty bad, even at Low speeds with the AP181 fan. Hearing it spin up in an empty case was fine enough, but at soon as I put equipment into it and sealed it up, the "wooosh" and echo effect as a result of the open front intake was also downright annoying as hell for me. Again, i've come from the last few years of having a case with a sound insolating door panel to shut away the intake fan area, so I've pretty spoiled to the point were noise like this is just unacceptable in my book and I cannot revert back to standard open front panel cases.*
> 
> *3. Again, coming from a case made with not only thicker steel, but also having sound insulation and plastic framing to make it "beefier" has also spoiled me in regards to how nice and tight my Antec mini P-180 seals up like a tank vs the TJ08-E just feels very flimsy all around, even with equipment added, it doesnt' have that nice satisify "tank like" build i'm used to with Antecs performance series cases over the years.*
> 
> I do see why people like the case much, as the upside down and flipped side look is a refreshing change from the years of standard ATX layouts and it is rather flexiable for such a small case. Unfortuntely, i've been spoiled over the years with Antec's case's to the point where something like this is just and all around downgrade IMO. I was very happy to reassemble "Night Fire" earlier today and now I appreciate it even more after comparing it to popular and different case by todays standards. Looks like me the Antec mini P-180 are gonna stay together for a good while longer.


So apparently I'm not the only one who's noticed this, then.

I used to run an Antec 200 (I bought it thirty bucks on sale when I built), and that thing was built sturdier than this TJ08-E, and if it weren't for the ridiculous number of high RPM 120mm fans I had hooked up to that thing, it was actually pretty quiet.

The TJ08 just doesn't feel as sturdy (it's like a dainty little toy, really), but I'm fine with that. It's a lot prettier than the 200, but sometimes I feel like I should have bought another Antec with the hundred bucks I dropped on this case.

Oh yeah, the front 180mm is really loud on lowest speed setting too. I'm thinking of buy a pair of Noctua 120mm fans and ghettorigging a PS07 style dual 120 intake.

BUT DAT BRUSHED ALU, IT MAKES UP FOR EVERYTHING


----------



## jdangond

Took some of your advise and re-worked my loop to allow better access to my ram, also tried to address the sag in the 590 (such a heavy card with the water block).

Before:



After:


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 360mmx165mm
> It was a little tricky to get in, and some edges needed a little extra sanding/filing to fit. It also helped alot to remove the motherboard tray first.
> i have removed the CPU cooler plastic support thingy, and secured the acrylic with double sided tape.
> Good luck


thanks bro for the help..









will try to replace the clear acrylic with something similar, and put led strip below to make a glow effect...it would be nice..


----------



## MetallicAcid

I was thinking of making some kind of glow box too, with white acrylic and LED strips. I am interested in seeing how yours turns out


----------



## gianluca92

In Italy there is a contest that allow you to win a Silverstone Tj11
the only thing to do is "like" the facebook page
http://www.facebook.com/xtremehardware.page?fref=ts

maybe you are lucky , i prefer i'll be
a motive to change the tj-08e


----------



## kokpa

MetallicAcid love your work. Can you please tell me how loud is that h80? how loud is that pump at low profile? is it below 30dba?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> MetallicAcid love your work. Can you please tell me how loud is that h80? how loud is that pump at low profile? is it below 30dba?


I know you asked MetallicAcid but the pump on my H80 isn't loud at all I can't even hear it through the case. I run my Gentle Typhoons at the highest setting's the H80 allow's them and they are insanely quiet. Put it this way my HDD is louder.. As for DBA I'm not sure, sorry.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks mate!!

I have bought Nontua fans which have a much lower decibel rating than the stock.

The H80 is something that I cannot hear at all. I run on lowest setting with 4.5ghz overclock @ 1.35v and CPU temp on idle is 35c and playing BF3 is at 58c.

Definitely worth the money.


----------



## kokpa

thanks guys, that what will help me by purchasing h80 for 65eur, must i look for some serial numbers or something that is known for bad pumps?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Some Carbon vinyld pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy DiNoc!


----------



## lasortech

magicool 180mm and the pump is ek dcp 4.0


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Some Carbon vinyld pics


ACool XP3 Light? if so, good performer?


----------



## OverClocker55

I want to know if the hard drive cage I can place 2 HDD's in it without it hitting my ram. I have some pretty high ram sticks.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want to know if the hard drive cage I can place 2 HDD's in it without it hitting my ram. I have some pretty high ram sticks.


I have not tried personally, but I have not heard of one person who has had a problem with ram clearance with the HDD cage installed.


----------



## kokpa

got corsair h80 and guess what rattle noise, and ****ed fan controller. Very nice


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> got corsair h80 and guess what rattle noise, and ****ed fan controller. Very nice


My first one had that problem too, sorry to hear it. You are able to RMA it though!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want to know if the hard drive cage I can place 2 HDD's in it without it hitting my ram. I have some pretty high ram sticks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I have not tried personally, but I have not heard of one person who has had a problem with ram clearance with the HDD cage installed.


You can mod it like i did to mine


----------



## ZipoT

Hello!

I'm not completely sure, but I'd say this thing came with my brother's TJ08-E. Do you know what it is for? It's sticky BTW.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipoT*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I'm not completely sure, but I'd say this thing came with my brother's TJ08-E. Do you know what it is for? It's sticky BTW.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes you put it on top of the hard drive cage so extra long graphic cards don't hit the metal and short out


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes you put it on top of the hard drive cage so extra long graphic cards don't hit the metal and short out


It's also thought to be an extra support if your GPU is too heavy.. Namely the 3slot DirectCUII coolers from ASUS.


----------



## ZipoT

Thank you! BTW, how did you know that? User's manual doesnt't say a word about that specific object, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipoT*
> 
> Thank you! BTW, how did you know that? User's manual doesnt't say a word about that specific object, if I'm not mistaken.


Please check your manual again on page 33 ~ 34!


----------



## ZipoT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Please check your manual again on page 33 ~ 34!


Thanks to your reply, I now know why I didn't know of the usage of that foam pad. You know... My brother's printed manual is a complete mess! Its pages go this way: First: the pages 1-9, the page 18 comes next and it goes all the way until the page 25, next the page 18 appears again! And this time it goes all the way to the page 33. But after the page 33 comes the page 26 once more and this time it goes until the page 33 again. Next page is number 42 and then the pages 43-50 come to close the manual.

If it's not clear, this is the order of the pages in my brother's TJ08-E's printed manual: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50. So, as you can see my brother's manual has not only repeated pages, it is missing some too (like number 34 for instance, where the manual mentions the foam pad). After having a look at the printed manual and realising it doesn't have the page 34, I've checked the manual in .pdf format, which I downloaded some time ago. That's why I now know the foam pad is mentioned on the page 34.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZipoT*
> 
> Thank you! BTW, how did you know that? User's manual doesnt't say a word about that specific object, if I'm not mistaken.


I have been checking this case out for 2 years. Just never pulled the plug and got it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have been checking this case out for 2 years. Just never pulled the plug and got it.


What are you waiting for, i've got 2 now


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have been checking this case out for 2 years. Just never pulled the plug and got it.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for, i've got 2 now
Click to expand...

Well I just don't know lol. I need to get a smaller and modular psu first and some more ssd's and then I'll get it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I just don't know lol. I need to get a smaller and modular psu first and some more ssd's and then I'll get it.


The psu will fit, I understand the modular part but honestly your HX850 would probably be easier to work with than my ax850. Its a little tight up there with a modular psu combined with two 2.5" drives and a dvd drive. With the standard psu or even better your semi modular one all/most of the wires come out of one opening so you can route the extras behind the mobo tray. I have downgraded my pc to the point that if I had the setup i currently have, I would have gone for an HX series from the start.


----------



## cedricchase

Long time lurker here, I'm just about done with my TJ08 build - just waiting on my video card (EVGA GTX680)!

Please.. be gentle. This is my first build since 2001.. Lots of things have changed..


----------



## mooseslayer

thats a nice build cedricchase







I hope i get in the owners list by posting this photo.


----------



## OverClocker55

Nice looking builds.


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's my PS07. I figured this was close enough a thread to be posting this build in!

i5 2500k @ 4.0ghz
EVGA GTX 670 FTW
ASRock Z77e-ITX mobo


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

yep! When I bought mine the owner of the local shop had one on his. I went with a h60, but the noctua looks sooo good.


----------



## sinkfish

New camera & newly cable management.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> I'm using an adapter like this:
> 
> I"ve made a window too:
> 
> Next step will be the watercooling. Soon.


where did you find the adapter ? I couldn't find it on Frozen CPU


----------



## rpch

I've finally finished my TJ08-E build!

First take on the cable management so the back panel is a little bit messy, plus seasonic's cables were so stiff.

Next purchase would be an HSF and a mechanical keyboard. Any suggestion for the cooler?

add me on the owners list









Merry Christmas!


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> where did you find the adapter ? I couldn't find it on Frozen CPU


Scythe Bay Rafter Combo HDD/SSD


----------



## OverClocker55

Aww this case is so cool. But I just got a new one.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicksender*
> 
> I replaced the front fan on this case with the Phobya G-Silent 18 700 RPM fan, with a 7V 3 pin adapter, connected to my chas_1 location on an Asus Gene-Z IV MB.
> The fan RPM when running is 225 RPM or so.
> Can someone tell me why I am unable to control the fan with the speedfan settings in the Asus suite? I can view the fan; but I cannot adjust it at all.
> Is this because the 7V adapter fixes the RPM or do I have to connect it another way to vary the speed. I have no problem as it is running now; but not sure if it would need to ramp up at some point in the future.
> Thanks!


The specs for your Phobya fan show that it is a 3 pin fan. As such it does not have a 4th wire that is required to control the fan speed via the motherboard and will be a fixed speed fan, except for the low voltage 7 Volt option - so it seems that it will not be PWM speed controllable via the motherboard or ASUS fan Expert control. The specs show that It should run at 700 RPM at 12 volts -at 17db which seems to be the similar to the original Silverstone 180mm. I find that the original Silverstone fan seems relatively quiet and only starts to change pitch from just under 800 RPM. So, I keep mine around 770 RPM.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponywithaids*
> 
> So apparently I'm not the only one who's noticed this, then.
> I used to run an Antec 200 (I bought it thirty bucks on sale when I built), and that thing was built sturdier than this TJ08-E, and if it weren't for the ridiculous number of high RPM 120mm fans I had hooked up to that thing, it was actually pretty quiet.
> The TJ08 just doesn't feel as sturdy (it's like a dainty little toy, really), but I'm fine with that. It's a lot prettier than the 200, but sometimes I feel like I should have bought another Antec with the hundred bucks I dropped on this case.
> Oh yeah, the front 180mm is really loud on lowest speed setting too. I'm thinking of buy a pair of Noctua 120mm fans and ghettorigging a PS07 style dual 120 intake.
> BUT DAT BRUSHED ALU, IT MAKES UP FOR EVERYTHING


What make/model of HDD are you using to make a noise such as you describe ? I only run a Seagate Barracuda 1TB [ 7200:14 ) in the very bottom under the HDD cage and I am very rarely ever aware that it is there.


----------



## Bennakhi

Anyone manged to install H100i in TJ08-E?
Or I should go with H80i ?


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Anyone manged to install H100i in TJ08-E?
> Or I should go with H80i ?


I think the only way to get an H100 in would be to take the front fan out... H80 fits on the rear 120 area.


----------



## nicksender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> The specs for your Phobya fan show that it is a 3 pin fan. As such it does not have a 4th wire that is required to control the fan speed via the motherboard and will be a fixed speed fan, except for the low voltage 7 Volt option - so it seems that it will not be PWM speed controllable via the motherboard or ASUS fan Expert control. The specs show that It should run at 700 RPM at 12 volts -at 17db which seems to be the similar to the original Silverstone 180mm. I find that the original Silverstone fan seems relatively quiet and only starts to change pitch from just under 800 RPM. So, I keep mine around 770 RPM.


Thanks for the information. I am new to building so I wasn't aware this fan can't be controlled via typical ways. I just didn't like the noise from the Silverstone fan and everyone was recommending this fan as a low noise replacement. I guess it's quiet because it only runs on a low RPM.

With the 7V adapter I use I have monitored it's running anywhere from 200-400 RPM so far; not sure how it is fluctuating though? I might try it without that adapter and see what happens.

I just hope it will ramp up to the max. of 700 RPM if the system needs the cooling; though I don't know how that will actually be controlled and happen. I'll just continue to monitor it during my initial benchmark testing of the system I hope to do soon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> Here's my PS07. I figured this was close enough a thread to be posting this build in!
> i5 2500k @ 4.0ghz
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> ASRock Z77e-ITX mobo


Is that H100 ? how you managed to install it ?


----------



## shahramkel

Like he said, it's a PS07. Dual 120s up front. Not a TJ08-E.


----------



## shahramkel

Also, please add me to the club! Details in my sig.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Is that H100 ? how you managed to install it ?


It's a PS07


----------



## chang87

project "snowflake"









processor: intel core i5-2500k (sandy bridge) OCed @ 4.5ghz
video card: asus gtx 660 direct cu ii (oc edition) OCed @ 1175.8mhz
motherboard: asus p8z77-m pro
ram: 4gb g.skill ripjaws x 1877mhz (cl 7-9-7-24-1T)
ssd: 120gb sandisk extreme ssd
hdd: n/a
psu: 600w fsp aurum 87+ (gold efficiency)
chassis: silverstone ps07-w
cpu cooler: coolermaster v6gt
monitor: 23" lg full hd led monitor
mice: razer deathadder v2
pad: razer goliathus control edition
keyboard: razer blackwidow mechanical keyboard
headset: razer electra gaming/music headset


----------



## bdenpaka

[quote name="Bennakhi" Is that H100 ? how you managed to install it ?[/quote]

Yessir it is! It does fit, however, let me explain a few things to you.

With the PS07, the bottom of the case is raised about 3-4 mm because of the drive bay.

To fit the H100 in there I had to mount it awkwardly.

Here's the best way for me to explain the mounting without having a picture of it:

With the H100 there's 4 rows worth of screws from the top to the bottom. Since the bottom of the case is raised, the 3rd row (bottom fan top mounting points) are mounted in the 2nd row (top fan bottom mounting points). So now the radiator is lifted above where it naturally sits, and blocks off a few mm worth of space inside the bottom 5.25" drive bay.


----------



## EatsApplesDaily

Took me about 2 weeks to read through all 329 pages of this thread. I am in the process of getting all the necessary parts (order a Maximus V today) to move from my full tower ATCS 840 to this awesome case.

Wish there was an easy way to rep everyone here, it was a helpful read that finalized my decision to make the switch.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EatsApplesDaily*
> 
> Took me about 2 weeks to read through all 329 pages of this thread. I am in the process of getting all the necessary parts (order a Maximus V today) to move from my full tower ATCS 840 to this awesome case.
> Wish there was an easy way to rep everyone here, it was a helpful read that finalized my decision to make the switch.


Such a wonderful case! Great decision mate







Welcome to the club


----------



## dansi

I have cut my fingers trying to slide out the fan filter.....and almost again while unplugging a usb wire from the rear...this is a fine case but them sharp edges...Silverstone are aware of?

Aside i think the panel and interor are a tad too thin for sturdiness compare to my old coolermaster matx casing (which uses the same ODM design as SS old TJ08, but has almost 50% more steel content AFAICS)

so yeah i think the quality could be better for something almost twice the competitor's price.


----------



## shahramkel

Dirty and not planned out, but it's coming together. Still waiting on the Koolance RP401 and its pump to get here; in the meantime I've left enough hose so I can cut and connect when it gets here. The runs are longer and a little messier than I'd hoped. If I turn the Apogee Drive II 180 degrees, its inlet would be on top and that would solve some problems.

Edit: Wow that picture is horrible. I'll upload another


----------



## shahramkel

That's better. I probably should have cleaned it up for the picture. It's dusty around here.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Recently restructured my rig in this case looking for a decent modular PSU my TX 750 it's okay but it's still a mess of wires and I don't want to have that do you have any recommendations for a 600 to 650 watt power supply that is modular? and do you have a better place to mount the SSD other than the bottom of the case? thanks again

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahramkel

I hear good things about the Corsair AX series, and they just refreshed with the 760, but really, with the fan oriented upwards the TX750 was perfect for my needs. That mess of wires exits right out the back, right where they exit the power supply. But I'm using every one of those connections, and none of the modular options, so my needs may be different from yours.


----------



## shahramkel

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341051&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA&gclid=CL-6_ojwwbQCFVEX6wod3xIACQ

Sorry, just re-read your post. The AX series doesn't come any smaller than the 760, but the OCZ linked above is fully modular, 650 watts, and on sale at Newegg. As for ssd mounting options, I stuck with the bottom of the case where it's hidden, but others in this thread have placed it on the side of the drive bays where there's an indent, or behind the motherboard tray by the psu. zip ties and/or velcro.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Count me in. I call it the Bento Box, million bonus points if you get the joke.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Recently restructured my rig in this case looking for a decent modular PSU my TX 750 it's okay but it's still a mess of wires and I don't want to have that do you have any recommendations for a 600 to 650 watt power supply that is modular? and do you have a better place to mount the SSD other than the bottom of the case? thanks again
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2




Set in place with double sided tape. Velcro works just as well!

I have an AX850, and it works perfect for my needs. I suppose it all just depends if you are planning on using both 5.25 bays.


----------



## rpch

Any thoughs on what shape design should I do for the side panel?


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi!

A have a Phobya dc12-220, and I think it's a little bit noisy. Thinking about getting a D5.
which balancer would be good if they are at the bottom of the case?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> Set in place with double sided tape. Velcro works just as well!
> I have an AX850, and it works perfect for my needs. I suppose it all just depends if you are planning on using both 5.25 bays.


Or a couple of screws through the mobo tray


----------



## roger38111325

Hello I'm French and I don't speak English very well because French peolpe don't speak English wery well....

My ssd is maintained by scratch behind the motherboard and I find that this place is the best to save 5,25" bays.

I want to show you my setup that I have never seen on this FORUM:

-1 month Ago:

I dont know Why, but the Phobya 200mm Rad is not a good rad because temp of my water in not good : 27 in idle and 39 in game. This is more than my ex 4870x2 (which was heating a lot)

I think that the problem is 20% due to the home made waterblock machining (defective when I recieved from EK) so I machined it with my dremel :

Received like that :



and I machined it :




That Why I added 120mm rad but temp decreased only about 2 or 3 deg....





-Today:

I added 2x120 rad on the bottom with 1 120mm fan because the secon fan can't be fitted because of DDR3 sticks which are too big....





-In the future I will:
1- buy gtx 690 to replace my GTX 680 to be abble to play in Surround nvidia mode.
2- add the 2nd fan on the 240 rad (I have to find how....because of ram sticks) to correctly extract the air
3-find another place for my pump
4-I have to raise the TJ08 to extract correctly the air on under the tj08

I wait for your comments about my PC which will be precious for me !!









Bye


----------



## mooseslayer

woow thats lots of rads







i have today water cooled my GTX 680



and the temps are super


----------



## joshc

Hello everyone!

I'm new to this forum and am looking for some help. I have enjoyed looking through the posts and have decided to convert my current setup from a ATX to the TJ08-e.
After a bunch of research and LOTS of looking around on the internet I have settled on a few options. I would appreciate advice to help make the switch smooth!

My current set up:

CPU: i5 2500k (stock cooler for now)
MoBo: Gigabyte z77 g3h (Selling!)
GFX: xfx 6870HD (might upgrade to a 2gb dual fan xfx 7850hd)
Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x4Gb 1600mhz (yellow)
PSU: Earthwatts 650w 80 bronze certified
HD: Seagate 1tb Barracuda
Windows 7 premium 64bit
Corsair Carbide 400r (I really like this case, but selling!)

I got everything in really good condition for about $350.00 (almost new). Not all of the parts are exactly what I would have chosen but it was a really good deal.
I am not new to building computers by any means but wanted some advice from people who actually own this case.
I will start off with a single gpu, but want the ability to add another down the road and I also plan on overclocking down the road.

I would like some advice with the change of motherboard as well as ram and cooling in this case.

Basically I am leaning towards the asrock z77 extreme 4m due to solid reviews and price, however, I wanted to know if anyone had input on how this board fits and works with the TJ08-e with the OCing and xfire I might run. (I have heard GREAT things about the quality and features of asrock's z77s)
On Newegg they also have the maximus iv gene for 140.00 after rebate plus tax and shipping for another 20.00 making it 160.00. I know its a z68 and I would rather stay z77 unless it's really a better board. (Some people swear by it.) (I think the z77 version for 200.00 plus tax doesn't seem worth it to me.)
I have looked at others like the G1 Sniper 3m but it basically seems to lack for xfire.

For cooling I might go with a i30 (haven't given the cooler as much thought) but wanted to know about cpu coolers and the ram slots on these boards and the case. Will standard ram be ok? (I would like to switch my sticks for 1x8 gb anyways so if I need low profile ram I might be able to get it.) I will eventually like increase the ram and use 4 slots.

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshc*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I'm new to this forum and am looking for some help. I have enjoyed looking through the posts and have decided to convert my current setup from a ATX to the TJ08-e.
> After a bunch of research and LOTS of looking around on the internet I have settled on a few options. I would appreciate advice to help make the switch smooth!
> My current set up:
> CPU: i5 2500k (stock cooler for now)
> MoBo: Gigabyte z77 g3h (Selling!)
> GFX: xfx 6870HD (might upgrade to a 2gb dual fan xfx 7850hd)
> Ram: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2x4Gb 1600mhz (yellow)
> PSU: Earthwatts 650w 80 bronze certified
> HD: Seagate 1tb Barracuda
> Windows 7 premium 64bit
> Corsair Carbide 400r (I really like this case, but selling!)
> I got everything in really good condition for about $350.00 (almost new). Not all of the parts are exactly what I would have chosen but it was a really good deal.
> I am not new to building computers by any means but wanted some advice from people who actually own this case.
> I will start off with a single gpu, but want the ability to add another down the road and I also plan on overclocking down the road.
> I would like some advice with the change of motherboard as well as ram and cooling in this case.
> Basically I am leaning towards the asrock z77 extreme 4m due to solid reviews and price, however, I wanted to know if anyone had input on how this board fits and works with the TJ08-e with the OCing and xfire I might run. (I have heard GREAT things about the quality and features of asrock's z77s)
> On Newegg they also have the maximus iv gene for 140.00 after rebate plus tax and shipping for another 20.00 making it 160.00. I know its a z68 and I would rather stay z77 unless it's really a better board. (Some people swear by it.) (I think the z77 version for 200.00 plus tax doesn't seem worth it to me.)
> I have looked at others like the G1 Sniper 3m but it basically seems to lack for xfire.
> For cooling I might go with a i30 (haven't given the cooler as much thought) but wanted to know about cpu coolers and the ram slots on these boards and the case. Will standard ram be ok? (I would like to switch my sticks for 1x8 gb anyways so if I need low profile ram I might be able to get it.) I will eventually like increase the ram and use 4 slots.
> Thanks so much for the help!


Hey Joshc, Firstly Welcome to OCN, I,m currently building My 2nd TJO8-E and have the Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 M + 2 GTX460s and will have some pictures of them mounted in the case in the next few day. the only issue i've found so far that when mounting the GPUs to the mobo is the backplates touch the ram slot latches. EG: fit ram first then mount GPU #1. All will be watercooled as is my TJO8-E Server









Z77 Extreme 4 M = Good bang for bucks and crossfire = Win


----------



## bdenpaka

Here's my build so far. This is the ASRock Z77 E4, I'll have my second EVGA 670 FTW come this Friday and I'll be sure to let you know how it performs, and how the board holds up. This is a solid board so far. It's holding my 2500k solid at 4ghz no sweat right now.


----------



## joshc

Thanks for the posts! It's really good to hear the ASrock board works well with the tj08-e so far, and your build's looking great! Would a larger air cooler block any of the ram slots? Would I need low profile ram?

I'm still debating which board to choose but the ASrock seems good, just a little harder to find in stock (keeps going in and out of stock at newegg and the price just went up $10.00. Tiger direct doesn't carry it and only one seller is selling it on amazon and I'm not sure I like their return policy.). It seems lots of people use the Asus maximus v gene in the TJ08-e, would people find that the board justifies the $60.00 premium? Also, the iv gene (z68) basically costs the same as the ASrock ex4-m (around 140.00 with rebate) and I wanted to know how people felt about the asus z68 vs another z77 around the same price? Would anyone else suggest any other really good mATX boards that would let me xfire, overclock and use all my ram slots?

Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## MetallicAcid

The real question about Z77vsZ68 is if you are wanting to use a 2nd gen or 3rd gen Intel Core processor. If you want PCI-E 3.0 or a 3rd gen CPU, then you will need Z77. ASUS likes to charge a premium for their ROG products.

The Asrock boards have been known to be stable and reliabel when it comes to over clocking, so it all just depends on your design preference.

It is always nice to have the most recently updated chipset if you ask me


----------



## joshc

I'm pretty sure I'm going with a z77 (unless anyone thinks that the asus iv gene for an equal price beats other $130-$140 dollar z77 boards).
I thought I wanted a ASrock z77 ex4-m, however, it keeps going in and out of stock on NE and isn't in stock at amazon (well one seller has it and it's for a higher price).
Right now it seems like a hard board to get...

I am really tempted by the v gene, but would add annother $100.00 and I don't know if it's worth that much. I have also heard the ASrock ex4-m keeps up with it and for a much lower price.
I want a good solid board that will accommodate all my upgrades and overclocking (I'm thinking at first low to mid 4's but would eventually might want to go a bit higher. Honestly super high overclocks arn't dire, but I will probably thank myself for the option down the road haha).

Are there any boards that I am overlooking that offer great feature and let me overclock, xfire and use all my slots without being blocked?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshc*
> 
> Would I need low profile ram?


I'm not using low profile ram, and my first slot has been taken up. I knew this prior to buying the board, so it's not a big deal to me.
Quote:


> Would anyone else suggest any other really good mATX boards that would let me xfire, overclock and use all my ram slots?


In my opinion, most matx boards will require you to purchase low profile ram IF you want to use every ram slot. The ASUS board is a great board, but I think it's overpriced. But the only real benefit you get with going with that ASUS board is all of the advanced features for overclocking. The ASRock or ASUS boards will both support Xfire and SLI so it's really up to what features you want out of the board.


----------



## joshc

Ya ok, I guess I'll just think about going low profile or sticking with the 2x4 I have. Man from what I have read and heard the ASrock extreme 4m seems solid. It just keeps going out of stock! Amazon doesn't have it (well I think they have one for A LOT more than it's worth from some seller) and Newegg is out of stock AGAIN. (I am really anxious to build and want the parts soon haha). Amazon has a fatal1ty professional m that looks VERY similar to the extreme m for the same price, and has a higher better power phase (even if I think it does look kinda gimmicky with "fatal1ty" written all over it haha). I haven't really been able to find out much about these and would like some input if anyone has any.

Or any other boards I may have overlooked that are worth a look?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joshc*
> 
> Newegg is out of stock AGAIN. (


No they're not.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157294


----------



## joshc

They keep going out of stock, then they come back for a little bit. Thanks! I'm still not set on the board haha, I just keep researching and not coming to any conclusion.


----------



## Jinto

Say, could anyone tell me what thread type and screw length I need to use when combining the stock front AP 181 fan with the Magicool 180mm rad? I'm having trouble figuring it out as the stock screws that came with the rad are too short. Perhaps because the AP 181 is 32mm rather than your usual 25mm depth.


----------



## MiiX

FrozenCPU claims theese will fit:
M3 x 40mm Pan Head Screws - Stainless Steel - 4 Pack
M3 x 40mm Pan Head Screws - Stainless Steel - Black - 4 Pack

Found here: Screws -> By Fan size -> 180mm x 32mm


----------



## mooseslayer

i have the 200 rad and i cut the screw and placed them direct to the empty holes on the fan


----------



## HAVOKNW

I just built up a system with the ASRock Z77 MATX board in this case. For those interested, you can't use high end ram with the huge heatsinks if you want to use the drive cage. I put 32GB of the Kingston HyperX Predator RAM in the build and the heatsinks are so high that you can't install an HD in the drive cage. So I switch to some normal sized RAM for now until I get replacement memory.

I love the case and will post some pics soon. I already have another one in the works as well.


----------



## mjl4878

So after a ton of going back and forth I'm going to order this case probably next week. I need to make a couple of changes to accommodate my setup so I have a few questions. All three questions are connected in one way or another.

1st
I'll have a optical drive already installed but I need to move at least 1 of my 3.5" drives to the other 5.25 slot, what adapters would you guys recommend for this? I saw one in a previous post that held 2 ssd's and a 3.5"

2nd
In addition to this case I'll actually be upgrading my h50. I want something very quiet and right now stuck between the h80i and the Noctuda D14. Either way I'll be removing the hard drive cage, hence my first question.

3rd
I also got the go ahead to pickup a 670, and leaning towards the 2gb EVGA FTW card. Not going to upgrade the cards cooling, but as far as the stock cooling, does anyone know which cooler style seems to work best with this case. I built an FT03 for a friend awhile back and from experience his case prefers something that dumps air out the back of the case so just checking anyone else's experiences with this. Also going back to #2 which of the coolers listed above would mesh well with the cards.


----------



## zer0sum

Anyone running water cooled SLI/Xfire and a discrete audio card as well?

Seems possible but as there are only 4 slots, so you would need to run single slot plates on one or both graphics cards


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> 3rd
> I also got the go ahead to pickup a 670, and leaning towards the 2gb EVGA FTW card. Not going to upgrade the cards cooling, but as far as the stock cooling, does anyone know which cooler style seems to work best with this case. I built an FT03 for a friend awhile back and from experience his case prefers something that dumps air out the back of the case so just checking anyone else's experiences with this. Also going back to #2 which of the coolers listed above would mesh well with the cards.


I have the EVGA 670 FTW and it's great for this case. Cool air should be pulled in the front, and the hot air should be exhausted through the back side of the case via the 120mm at the bottom, and your GPU.

With my Silverstone PS07 my 670 is idling at 25c.


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I have the EVGA 670 FTW and it's great for this case. Cool air should be pulled in the front, and the hot air should be exhausted through the back side of the case via the 120mm at the bottom, and your GPU.
> With my Silverstone PS07 my 670 is idling at 25c.


Yeah thats the card I'm leaning towards, how is the volume on the fans with it?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> Yeah thats the card I'm leaning towards, how is the volume on the fans with it?


Mine is hardly audible, and my fan profiles are set to auto.

The 670 that I have is also binned pretty high, because my temps stay low enough that it clocks to 1100 core on air by default while never going over 70c.


----------



## Mrcoltux

So I have been lurking on this thread for about three months now looking at all the awesome builds being done in this case. I just placed my order on this case and the remaining parts for my build







I have been picking up my parts as they go on sale and have been very happy with what I have got for my money. I will be updating you guys with some photos as I build it next week







.


----------



## shahramkel

I like the name Mighty Mouse, I thought about going with that.


----------



## bdenpaka

As promised boys!

*Full system specs*

i5 2500k @ 4ghz /w Hyper 212 Evo
ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M
EVGA GTX 670 FTW in SLI
8gb Corsair Vegeance 1600mhz
Samsung 830 256gb SSD
Seasonic X650 PSU

*Miscellaneous*

Corsair AF 120mm Fans (3)
Corsair AF 120mm Static Pressure (2) for Push/Pull
BitFenix Alchemy cable extensions (24pin / 8pin / 4x 6pin)


----------



## shahramkel

Nice clean build. What do you think of the ASrock motherboard?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> Nice clean build. What do you think of the ASrock motherboard?


It's awesome so far. Been running SLI for about 2 hours now so I can't give too much feedback for the time being.

But it's pretty damn solid from what I can tell.


----------



## daMystery1

Hi BdenPaka

Just one question on your build.
Did the second fan come with the Hyper 212 Evo or did you add it ?
I have the same cooler with one fan and have not been able to find the identical fan.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> FrozenCPU claims theese will fit:
> M3 x 40mm Pan Head Screws - Stainless Steel - 4 Pack
> M3 x 40mm Pan Head Screws - Stainless Steel - Black - 4 Pack
> Found here: Screws -> By Fan size -> 180mm x 32mm


Now you see I'm confused because the Magicool 180mm rad both on Frozen CPU, Performance PC's and the official website state that the rad uses UNC 6-32 threading With 5mm spacing. However the link you posted has Frozen CPU recommending M3 screws. The 120mm EK XT rad I ordered came with 30 and 35mm M3 screws. And even though those lengths are too short to matter the threading is not correct for the Magicool rad.

Basically I don't want to fire off and order the wrong screws (preferably from Performance PC's as I have a gift certificate) just to have them not work. Again, all I'm trying to do is mount the Silverstone AP181 and the Magicool 180mm rad to the front of the chassis. I know many have done it so any advice such as screw length (40mm?) and proper threading would be appreciated.


----------



## bdenpaka

The fans that I have in my PP configuration are fans that I bought from Corsair. When you purchase a heat sink fan they typically only provide you with a single fan. I only received one fan when I purchases mine, but im not even using it.


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Now you see I'm confused because the Magicool 180mm rad both on Frozen CPU, Performance PC's and the official website state that the rad uses UNC 6-32 threading With 5mm spacing. However the link you posted has Frozen CPU recommending M3 screws. The 120mm EK XT rad I ordered came with 30 and 35mm M3 screws. And even though those lengths are too short to matter the threading is not correct for the Magicool rad.
> Basically I don't want to fire off and order the wrong screws (preferably from Performance PC's as I have a gift certificate) just to have them not work. Again, all I'm trying to do is mount the Silverstone AP181 and the Magicool 180mm rad to the front of the chassis. I know many have done it so any advice such as screw length (40mm?) and proper threading would be appreciated.


Well, I should have checked some more sites, but I checked Magicool's own desc. http://www.magicool.biz/180.htm
As you said its UNC 6-32 threads according to Magicool.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Here's the build I just did for my wife. I had the case powder coated with a high gloss white and we painted purple accents. Also notice the purple border painted on the window.

Hardware
- Intel Core i5 3570K
- ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
- NZXT 1K Watt PSU
- SAPPHIRE 7870
- 32GB Corsair RAM
- 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD
- Corsair H80 Cooling


View of the top grill painted purple


Front view


Front view with the side panel. Notice the purple border painted on the window


Back and side panel view

I'm currently working on mine now. The paint is almost done and then we'll begin the build. When its finished I'll get it posted here.

- HAVOK


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Here's the build I just did for my wife. I had the case powder coated with a high gloss white and we painted purple accents. Also notice the purple border painted on the window.
> Hardware
> - Intel Core i5 3570K
> - ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> - NZXT 1K Watt PSU
> - SAPPHIRE 7870
> - 32GB Corsair RAM
> - 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD
> - Corsair H80 Cooling
> 
> 
> Back and side panel view
> I'm currently working on mine now. The paint is almost done and then we'll begin the build. When its finished I'll get it posted here.
> - HAVOK


Nice! Can't wait until you post back!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Here's the build I just did for my wife. I had the case powder coated with a high gloss white and we painted purple accents. Also notice the purple border painted on the window.
> Hardware
> - Intel Core i5 3570K
> - ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> - NZXT 1K Watt PSU
> - SAPPHIRE 7870
> - 32GB Corsair RAM
> - 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD
> - Corsair H80 Cooling
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of the top grill painted purple
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view with the side panel. Notice the purple border painted on the window
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back and side panel view
> I'm currently working on mine now. The paint is almost done and then we'll begin the build. When its finished I'll get it posted here.
> - HAVOK


Wow, that looks great, I can hardly paint my room without getting the paint everywhere.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Here's the build I just did for my wife.


I'm wanting to do a window mod on my PS07. Would you mind explaining how you did your mod? I like the accent around the window.


----------



## solarstone

Hello all,

Just a question before I decide to use this case in my build: Will I need additional fans, heatsinks or cooling in my build? I do not plan on overclocking my cpu.

Heres my parts:

cpu: i5 3470
gpu: amd 7870
hdd: 2tb 3.5", ssd: 250gb
psu: Antec Neo Eco 520W

I think it looks like a reasonably low heat build and I would love to avoid having to buy extra fans if possible.

One more thing, some reviews say a modular psu is a must with this case. To those without a modular PSU: how hard is it to manage cables?

Apologies if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarstone*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> Just a question before I decide to use this case in my build: Will I need additional fans, heatsinks or cooling in my build? I do not plan on overclocking my cpu.
> 
> Heres my parts:
> 
> cpu: i5 3470
> gpu: amd 7870
> hdd: 2tb 3.5", ssd: 250gb
> psu: Antec Neo Eco 520W
> 
> I think it looks like a reasonably low heat build and I would love to avoid having to buy extra fans if possible.
> 
> One more thing, some reviews say a modular psu is a must with this case. To those without a modular PSU: how hard is it to manage cables?
> 
> Apologies if this is in the wrong section.


Correct Section. You should be fine with the 180m in the front and 120m on back. I think you will be fine with your psu. It's when you have like a 850w non modular that it gets tricky


----------



## taney

Hi,

I just picked this up a few days ago and I absolutely LOVE it!!

I don't have pictures yet but so far,

ASUS Maximus V GENE
G.Skill RipJaws X Series DDR3-1866 (4x8GB Modules)
Intel i7-3770K CPU
Monster Digital Daytona SSD Drives (2x 120GB RAID1 Array)

Working on upgrading cooling and PSU as well as video card.

I've got one question that I wasn't able to find online. I'm planning on going with the SeaSonic X series. Will a x850 fit? If not, what's the largest I could run without any obstruction. Let me know. I LOVE this thread!

Thank you all! (=


----------



## solarstone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You should be fine with the 180m in the front and 120m on back. I think you will be fine with your psu. It's when you have like a 850w non modular that it gets tricky


Thanks for the reply. My first time building so I didn't want to over extend myself with cables everywhere. I'm pretty sure the TJ08-E only comes with the 180mm front fan, is that sufficient? Or do I really need the back fan?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> I've got one question that I wasn't able to find online. I'm planning on going with the SeaSonic X series. Will a x850 fit? If not, what's the largest I could run without any obstruction. Let me know. I LOVE this thread!
> Thank you all! (=


It appears you will be limited to 160mm PSU but I'm sure theres modifications to allow larger ones.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarstone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You should be fine with the 180m in the front and 120m on back. I think you will be fine with your psu. It's when you have like a 850w non modular that it gets tricky
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. My first time building so I didn't want to over extend myself with cables everywhere. I'm pretty sure the TJ08-E only comes with the 180mm front fan, is that sufficient? Or do I really need the back fan?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> I've got one question that I wasn't able to find online. I'm planning on going with the SeaSonic X series. Will a x850 fit? If not, what's the largest I could run without any obstruction. Let me know. I LOVE this thread!
> Thank you all! (=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It appears you will be limited to 160mm PSU but I'm sure theres modifications to allow larger ones.
Click to expand...

I think you will be fine but another fan never hurts


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> I've got one question that I wasn't able to find online. I'm planning on going with the SeaSonic X series. Will a x850 fit?


I've got a Seasonic X650 and it fits like a glove. However, I don't know if the X850 is a bigger sized fan.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> I've got a Seasonic X650 and it fits like a glove. However, I don't know if the X850 is a bigger sized fan.


The X650 and X850 are the same size (160 mm in length) as per the Seasonic website: http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bdenpaka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As promised boys!
> *Full system specs*
> i5 2500k @ 4ghz /w Hyper 212 Evo
> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW in SLI
> 8gb Corsair Vegeance 1600mhz
> Samsung 830 256gb SSD
> Seasonic X650 PSU
> *Miscellaneous*
> Corsair AF 120mm Fans (3)
> Corsair AF 120mm Static Pressure (2) for Push/Pull
> BitFenix Alchemy cable extensions (24pin / 8pin / 4x 6pin)


That is so Dang clean!


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is so Dang clean!


Thanks man! I'm glad with how she's turned out on air so far! Next step is IB and then water!


----------



## mooseslayer

well water is realy good i have lower my temps on the gpu from idle 43 to 27 and load 60 with fan at 100% to 42 with water









now i have put in some UV light but its hard to get the right light when you take a photo...and i will change the exhaust fan to non led


----------



## mjl4878

Ordering my case hopefully later today or tomorrow, just want to see if/who has the h80i installed and if they've had any issues with fitting at all.


----------



## Snowball1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> Set in place with double sided tape. Velcro works just as well!
> I have an AX850, and it works perfect for my needs. I suppose it all just depends if you are planning on using both 5.25 bays.


I am in love with your cable management! That is gorgeous... Any chance you could let us know what cabling and psu you used or were all these custom made!?


----------



## Snowball1979

Hi all,

I've been lurking on this forum for such a long time and not really contributed anything towards the group, you guys (and gals) were a huge factor in why I chose to get myself the TJ08-E around February of last year.. I've got to say that this is one of the best cases I have ever owned, but it does have a few niggles.

A friend of mine just bought one to do his first PC build. He wanted to see how I had done things so this morning I took my PC into the dining room and dismantled it, then documented putting it back together so he could see what I had done. I thought I would post the 'abridged' version here for any potential purchasers to see.

Firstly I took a picture of my PC building kit, I have basically collected the various screws and bits and bobs over time, which I now have in a Stanley Tool case.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I have basically divided things into four separate containers, 1contains screws / nuts / standoffs etc; 1 contains tools; 1 contains cable tidying and heat wrap and the final one just has a load of RJ45 connectors.



Going into the case are my original components. These are as follows:

Motherboard: Asus Rampage Gene IV
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
RAM: 32GB 4x8GB Corsair Vengeance
GPU: Asus GTX680
HDD: 2 x 512GB OCZ Vertex 4 / 1 x 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 / 2 x Samsung F4 2TB
PSU: Silverstone Strider ST1000 1000w Fully Modular



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







One of the things I did last time I built this rig was to ghetto mount an SSD behind the motherboard tray using screws through the grate at the top. This was all fine and dandy until it came to the point when I wanted to change the SSD over from a 60GB to a 120GB. I had to totally remove the motherboard in order to change it over. To get round this problem I attached the SSD to a tray which I then stuck onto the reverse of the motherboard tray with Scotch double-sided sticky tabs.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Ghetto Mounting the SSD is a really good way of fixing it in a solid and sturdy way to the case, the trouble comes in an upgrade or RMA situation.


To get round this I attached an SSD 'tray' for want of a better word to the back of the case with Scotch pads and I can now unscrew and replace the SSD should the need arise.



Now I have come across two big issues when using the components that I have chosen. The Socket 2011 M-ATX boards have a 2 x 2 memory configuration, meaning that you have 2 sticks of ram one side of the motherboard and 2 sticks the other. The trouble with this particular chipset in this case is that if you have RAM in the side furthest from the I/O panel you CANNOT use the HDD caddy, it just will not fit.

If you are using a pre-built water cooler such as the H80, then you will also get the fan housing pushing (gently) against the RAM that is closest to the I/O panel. The position of the RAM slots on 2011 boards is just 'slightly' inconvenient.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




This was incredibly annoying as I wanted to fill it with both SSD's and also 3.5" HDD's



The other thing to remember when building this case is that if you are going to be making use of the 2 front 5 1/4" Bays at the front you will NEED to get a 150mm depth PSU. A 160mm would be excruciatingly tight. Even with a 150mm depth (totally modular) PSU I am struggling for space


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I placed the 2 OCZ Vertex 4's in the front 3.5" bay using the base of the HDD caddy. I screwed one into the lower section and then used some more scotch pads to mount the second one.

Next was the GPU, which could really do with the caddy in to give it a teeny tiny bit of support. It does sag every so slightly at the end nearest the front.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Cabling in this case is a mission and I WISH that I could do what MetallicAcid has done (check out his post a bit earlier on to see true cable management).
However I did the best I could in the time I had. I have no idea how MetallicAcid has done his so neatly, the front I/O board does have some really thick, not very bendable wires that I can't seem to find a neat way of using.

In order to use my 3.5 " HDD I purchased 2 Hot Swap (Trayless) bays to go in the top of the case, these have proved a bit of a godsend, although putting them in has made cable management REALLY difficult.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So there you have it... My little build and rundown of the case with a 2011 Socket board. Would I recommend this case???? In a heartbeat. I love it! But with a 2011 board it is a slight pig to use.


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowball1979*
> 
> So there you have it... My little build and rundown of the case with a 2011 Socket board. Would I recommend this case???? In a heartbeat. I love it! But with a 2011 board it is a slight pig to use.


Your idea for mounting the SSD behind the tray is fabulous! Mine is mounted in an extremely hidden place that you'd never actually find. I have mine mounted on top of my ODD with a rubber pad between the ODD and SDD. To further that, it's packed down with all of my cables so it's never going to move or become dislodged. But again, having to remove or change it if it goes bad is going to be a pain nonetheless.

You could always think about buying low profile RAM and selling yours on the OC marketplace.

For your GPU I have one suggestion that I think helped with my cards not sagging (Dual 670 FTW). Try pulling the cables pretty tightly and upwards a little bit, so that way the cable has a little resistance against the socket and is holding the GPU where it 'should' be instead of weighing it down.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowball1979*
> 
> Hi all,
> I've been lurking on this forum for such a long time and not really contributed anything towards the group, you guys (and gals) were a huge factor in why I chose to get myself the TJ08-E around February of last year.. I've got to say that this is one of the best cases I have ever owned, but it does have a few niggles.
> A friend of mine just bought one to do his first PC build. He wanted to see how I had done things so this morning I took my PC into the dining room and dismantled it, then documented putting it back together so he could see what I had done. I thought I would post the 'abridged' version here for any potential purchasers to see.
> Firstly I took a picture of my PC building kit, I have basically collected the various screws and bits and bobs over time, which I now have in a Stanley Tool case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have basically divided things into four separate containers, 1contains screws / nuts / standoffs etc; 1 contains tools; 1 contains cable tidying and heat wrap and the final one just has a load of RJ45 connectors.
> 
> 
> Going into the case are my original components. These are as follows:
> 
> Motherboard: Asus Rampage Gene IV
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
> RAM: 32GB 4x8GB Corsair Vengeance
> GPU: Asus GTX680
> HDD: 2 x 512GB OCZ Vertex 4 / 1 x 120GB OCZ Vertex 3 / 2 x Samsung F4 2TB
> PSU: Silverstone Strider ST1000 1000w Fully Modular
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things I did last time I built this rig was to ghetto mount an SSD behind the motherboard tray using screws through the grate at the top. This was all fine and dandy until it came to the point when I wanted to change the SSD over from a 60GB to a 120GB. I had to totally remove the motherboard in order to change it over. To get round this problem I attached the SSD to a tray which I then stuck onto the reverse of the motherboard tray with Scotch double-sided sticky tabs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghetto Mounting the SSD is a really good way of fixing it in a solid and sturdy way to the case, the trouble comes in an upgrade or RMA situation.
> 
> 
> To get round this I attached an SSD 'tray' for want of a better word to the back of the case with Scotch pads and I can now unscrew and replace the SSD should the need arise.
> 
> 
> Now I have come across two big issues when using the components that I have chosen. The Socket 2011 M-ATX boards have a 2 x 2 memory configuration, meaning that you have 2 sticks of ram one side of the motherboard and 2 sticks the other. The trouble with this particular chipset in this case is that if you have RAM in the side furthest from the I/O panel you CANNOT use the HDD caddy, it just will not fit.
> If you are using a pre-built water cooler such as the H80, then you will also get the fan housing pushing (gently) against the RAM that is closest to the I/O panel. The position of the RAM slots on 2011 boards is just 'slightly' inconvenient.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was incredibly annoying as I wanted to fill it with both SSD's and also 3.5" HDD's
> 
> 
> The other thing to remember when building this case is that if you are going to be making use of the 2 front 5 1/4" Bays at the front you will NEED to get a 150mm depth PSU. A 160mm would be excruciatingly tight. Even with a 150mm depth (totally modular) PSU I am struggling for space
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I placed the 2 OCZ Vertex 4's in the front 3.5" bay using the base of the HDD caddy. I screwed one into the lower section and then used some more scotch pads to mount the second one.
> Next was the GPU, which could really do with the caddy in to give it a teeny tiny bit of support. It does sag every so slightly at the end nearest the front.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabling in this case is a mission and I WISH that I could do what MetallicAcid has done (check out his post a bit earlier on to see true cable management).
> However I did the best I could in the time I had. I have no idea how MetallicAcid has done his so neatly, the front I/O board does have some really thick, not very bendable wires that I can't seem to find a neat way of using.
> In order to use my 3.5 " HDD I purchased 2 Hot Swap (Trayless) bays to go in the top of the case, these have proved a bit of a godsend, although putting them in has made cable management REALLY difficult.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it... My little build and rundown of the case with a 2011 Socket board. Would I recommend this case???? In a heartbeat. I love it! But with a 2011 board it is a slight pig to use.


Great build log mate









I am using the Corsair AX850, with just the standard cables. I have a little more space in the 5.25 build to hide any access cables in, as I do not have a HDD caddie... It is still very tight in there


----------



## Snowball1979

What have you done with the front panel cables? They seem non existent in your build?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowball1979*
> 
> What have you done with the front panel cables? They seem non existent in your build?


They are bundled up, secured with cable ties, and enter up through under the DVD-ROM in the 5.25 bay. Cables can be observed above the front intake fan. I will be making a plexiglass cover which will sit above the fan and below the 5.25 bay area, and possibly under the fan aswell... Just to tidy things up a bit


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm thinking of doing a few upgrades for my case. What adapter are you guys using to store your HDD in the 5.25" Drive Bays? Right now my WD 1tb is in the lower front of my case and it's not able to screw in.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowball1979*
> 
> Now I have come across two big issues when using the components that I have chosen. The Socket 2011 M-ATX boards have a 2 x 2 memory configuration, meaning that you have 2 sticks of ram one side of the motherboard and 2 sticks the other. The trouble with this particular chipset in this case is that if you have RAM in the side furthest from the I/O panel you CANNOT use the HDD caddy, it just will not fit.


This isn't just the 2011 boards. Because the MB mounts upside down in this case, more than likely everybody's RAM slots are near the drive cage. I have a Z77 board and have the same issue. The problem is the heatsinks on the RAM are too tall. Normal sized RAM modules fit just fine. I swapped out the RAM in my build and am able to use the drive cage.


----------



## mjl4878

My case is officially on order now!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> My case is officially on order now!


Congrats


----------



## daMystery1

To Nagle3092

Re Your Post #13 of 3353 re. TJ08-e PSU orientation.

I disagree that the TJ08-e PSU should be fitted with the fan facing downwards.

I emailed Silverstone re. the PSU orientation as stated in their manual . They advised that THE MANUAL IS INCORRECT ie they made a mistake. .

My email and their reply
=====================================
Dear Mr. John:

Thank you very much for purchasing SilverStone.

We're sorry that TJ08-E's manual was wrong, please install your Seasonic X660 with its fan facing top.

Thank you for remind us about this, we will correct this mistake immediately.

Best Regards,

Albert Chang
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

Email : [email protected]

From: John [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, October 29, 2012 9:04 AM
To: Technical Support
Subject: Technical Support-TJ08B-e assembly

Area : Other
Subject : Technical Support-TJ08B-e assembly
Name : John

Email :[email protected]

Hi I have recently purchased one of the subject cases and a Seasonic X660 power supply which I bought before I chose the case. The Manual suggests to fit the Power Supply with the fan at the bottom if the fan is over 120mm. My Question is: Would this still apply to the X series Seasonic which has a temperature controlled fan that does not start until the unit reaches 20 degrees C.? I was also concerned that by fitting the PS with the fan at the bottom, the Power Supply will only draw in hot system air instead of ambient from the room outside.

==========================================================================================================


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm thinking of doing a few upgrades for my case. What adapter are you guys using to store your HDD in the 5.25" Drive Bays? Right now my WD 1tb is in the lower front of my case and it's not able to screw in.


I have bought some cheap adapter which is just 2 metal brackets which screw onto each side of the HDD, then into the 5.25 bay. I can't find a product for you as I live in sweden, but it looks something like this.


----------



## OverClocker55

Those make noise though. They rattle like crazy. The higher quality ones are better xD


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I have bought some cheap adapter which is just 2 metal brackets which screw onto each side of the HDD, then into the 5.25 bay. I can't find a product for you as I live in sweden, but it looks something like this.


i'm using these in my server optical bays,


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm thinking of doing a few upgrades for my case. What adapter are you guys using to store your HDD in the 5.25" Drive Bays? Right now my WD 1tb is in the lower front of my case and it's not able to screw in.


I'm using this: *Scythe Bay Rafter Combo HDD/SSD*


----------



## MiiX

Possible to get a link to where you did buy it? I'd love to buy one


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> I disagree that the TJ08-e PSU should be fitted with the fan facing downwards.
> 
> I emailed Silverstone re. the PSU orientation as stated in their manual . They advised that THE MANUAL IS INCORRECT ie they made a mistake. .


If you look at the screw holes in the back of the case for the PSU, the case is obviously designed to be able to mount the PSU either way. Which way is best honestly depends on one's system and preferences. Fan down will help cool graphics cards that vent into the case while making the PSU fan work harder. Possibly make it quieter overall, possibly not. Fan up will keep the PSU quiet, but do nothing for the inside of the case.

I'd say if your graphics card vents outside of the case, the PSU should be fan up. Putting it fan down would just make it compete with the graphics card for the same air. Otherwise, you're gonna have to experiment to figure out what's best for your system. But I wouldn't say fan down is wrong.


----------



## mattchid

My case is coming today and I'm pretty excited that I might have finally found a great compromise of size and hardware compatibility. Here's my question:
I'm cooling with an H60 (tonight) and possibly an H80, but in either case I plan to cool with (1) Noctua NF-P12. Should it be pushing through the radiator and out the case, or pulling in from the outside and pushing through the radiator into the case. I plan to utilize the 180mm fan in the front (for now) but I'm not sure whether I will have the hard drive cage in front of it.
With that said, I'm not sure its wise to have both sides as air intake, because there's nowhere for it to vent. On the other hand, im not sure the 180mm intake is going to deliver enough air to the rad fan if its pushing out as exhaust through the rad.

On a side note, has anyone been particularly pleased with a fanless PSU in this case? I'm always looking for a quieter machine, but the cost is prohibitive unless its "that good".


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm thinking of doing a few upgrades for my case. What adapter are you guys using to store your HDD in the 5.25" Drive Bays? Right now my WD 1tb is in the lower front of my case and it's not able to screw in.


I use the Silverstone FP55 & FP58. Can't remember which one is for the 3.5" hdd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> To Nagle3092
> 
> Re Your Post #13 of 3353 re. TJ08-e PSU orientation.
> 
> I disagree that the TJ08-e PSU should be fitted with the fan facing downwards.
> 
> I emailed Silverstone re. the PSU orientation as stated in their manual . They advised that THE MANUAL IS INCORRECT ie they made a mistake. .


Thanks. I guess I'll flip my PSU when I get the chance. I followed the manual and installed it fan down.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before but I'm thinking of doing a few upgrades for my case. What adapter are you guys using to store your HDD in the 5.25" Drive Bays? Right now my WD 1tb is in the lower front of my case and it's not able to screw in.


I'm planning to buy two pairs of these, paint it black and remove my ODD. Gonna go for an external dvd-rw


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> I'm planning to buy two pairs of these, paint it black and remove my ODD. Gonna go for an external dvd-rw


These are great for cable routing on each side. You can then take all the front IO cables and run them on each side, as well as finding space for any extra sata cable that might be left over after you connect the HDD up.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> I'm planning to buy two pairs of these, paint it black and remove my ODD. Gonna go for an external dvd-rw


Do you live in America? I'd like to buy a par but I'm not even sure where to look.


----------



## MetallicAcid

No sweden... Sorry mate. The manufacturer is deltaco here.

BUT I have found something at Amazon which is the same product









http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Universal-Mounting-Bracket-BRACKET/dp/B0001UZQWG

Enjoy.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> No sweden... Sorry mate. The manufacturer is deltaco here.
> 
> BUT I have found something at Amazon which is the same product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-Universal-Mounting-Bracket-BRACKET/dp/B0001UZQWG
> 
> Enjoy.


Thanks! I'll be ordering these for my next update.


----------



## seraph84

Can someone add me to the owners list? This thread is what got me to buy the TJ08-E for my new build! Kudos to everyone in it.

Pictures coming this weekend.

MetallicAcid, your cable management is insane! I kinda copied you but didn't implement it as well.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

@MetallicAcid I also just ordered some zip ties to make my cable management half as good as yours!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks guys! Make sure to post pictures, I want to see!

I have just ordered some MDPC sleeving, and am looking into making custom length wires now...

SO PUMPED









I am really happy that you guys are liking my cable management so much! Just a tip for you guys, I also used these.


Good luck!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks guys! Make sure to post pictures, I want to see!
> 
> I have just ordered some MDPC sleeving, and am looking into making custom length wires now...
> 
> SO PUMPED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really happy that you guys are liking my cable management so much! Just a tip for you guys, I also used these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


ahh, I didn't order those. thanks for the head's up.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Do you live in America? I'd like to buy a par but I'm not even sure where to look.


How I wish I live in America. lol

anyways, been thinking if we could place the 3.5"hdd then the 2.5"ssd below it, a double adhesive would do I think.


----------



## mjl4878

Got my case all setup and running, I'll take some pics here in a few. Loving this case though!


----------



## Snowball1979

How do we get ourselves added to the Owners list, so we can join the other Elite... Do we need to mail anyone or does a mod just read through the forum and add us the the list at the beginning.

I bought a load of those adhesive zip tie mounts now MetallicAcid, so think I will give the cable management another bash.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowball1979*
> 
> How do we get ourselves added to the Owners list, so we can join the other Elite... Do we need to mail anyone or does a mod just read through the forum and add us the the list at the beginning.
> 
> I bought a load of those adhesive zip tie mounts now MetallicAcid, so think I will give the cable management another bash.


I don't think *Nutty Pumpkin* updates the list anymore, so I guess if you own one and post it here you're pretty much in the club...


----------



## silvrr

I think I posted a photo in here when I first got this setup. New photo since I had it apart tonight for some cleaning/tweaks. Added 8GB more RAM and the cougar fans since last go around.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adammrugacz/8374192555/
Photo Editing Rig by ArMPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I think I posted a photo in here when I first got this setup. New photo since I had it apart tonight for some cleaning/tweaks. Added 8GB more RAM and the cougar fans since last go around.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adammrugacz/8374192555/
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Editing Rig by ArMPhotography, on Flickr


Wait.. your telling me I can screw the bottom hard drive in?? This changes everything.


----------



## chavenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> I'm planning to buy two pairs of these, paint it black and remove my ODD. Gonna go for an external dvd-rw


I bought something similar, but for the love of God I can't figure out how to use this to attach the HDDs onto the 5.25" bays.

Can anyone take a picture to demonstrate?

Also the 5.25" bay cover is kinda in the way too


----------



## daMystery1

FourOhFour - Your comment: "....Fan down will help cool graphics cards...." ============" Unfortunately, not when using a Seasonic X series PSU. It will not cool anything other than what it was designed for. The fan does not operate until the PSU reaches 20 degreesC. and, mine has NEVER started yet. It would end up with hot air through the PSU instead of ambient from the top vent and redirect/weaken the internal airflow contrary to the positive pressure design.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I think I posted a photo in here when I first got this setup. New photo since I had it apart tonight for some cleaning/tweaks. Added 8GB more RAM and the cougar fans since last go around.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adammrugacz/8374192555/
> Photo Editing Rig by ArMPhotography, on Flickr


Very fortunate that that Cooler just clears the lower HDD. Why Cougar fans? are they quieter than the Noctua ?.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Very fortunate that that Cooler just clears the lower HDD. Why Cougar fans? are they quieter than the Noctua ?.


PWM and Im not big on the color of the noctuas.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Very fortunate that that Cooler just clears the lower HDD.


There was a mod many posts back that described expanding the left and right plates just in front of the bottom drive bay so that a 3.5 inch hard drive could be slid right up against the front panel, leaving more room behind it for the CPU heatsink/fan. Just need to bend the plates open a bit so the drive can fit between them. Noramlly the plates are meant for a drive bay device like a media card reader.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> I bought something similar, but for the love of God I can't figure out how to use this to attach the HDDs onto the 5.25" bays.
> 
> Can anyone take a picture to demonstrate?
> 
> Also the 5.25" bay cover is kinda in the way too


I don't know about the bay cover, but the drive adapters are easy to use. Just place a 3.5 inch drive between the two adapters with them exactly as they are in the photo in your post. Screw the hard drive to the adapters using the holes in the inner part of each adapter. This will make the drive 5.25 inch wide. Now slide the drive plus adapter assembly into the upper 5.25 inch drive bays, just like an optical drive. Line up the holes k the outer part of each adapter with the holes in the case and fasten it in place just like an optical drive.


----------



## TasteeFX

Hey everybody! I'm new to these forums and I was thinking that I should jump on the bandwagon and go from my Full-Tower to an mATX. My only question is if I should run 2 660 ti's in SLI, a gtx 670 (possibly 2), or an asus dc2t gtx 680/ msi gtx 680 twin frozr 3 card (overclock to dc2t clocks)?


----------



## jerkone

Hello everyone, (sorry for my english) I just bought the tj08-e is great but I have a problem that I wanted to ask if it was common to all of you: the internal audio connector for you is a hd or ac '97? Why is not jack sense on the front panel and saw that pin 4 is not stuffed.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerkone*
> 
> Hello everyone, (sorry for my english) I just bought the tj08-e is great but I have a problem that I wanted to ask if it was common to all of you: the internal audio connector for you is a hd or ac '97? Why is not jack sense on the front panel and saw that pin 4 is not stuffed.


The front panel audio connector is "HD Audio" . It is not "AC '97". Jack sense works for my X-Fi card. For onboard audio, you must set the motherboard port to "HD Audio" in the BIOS..


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TasteeFX*
> 
> Hey everybody! I'm new to these forums and I was thinking that I should jump on the bandwagon and go from my Full-Tower to an mATX. My only question is if I should run 2 660 ti's in SLI, a gtx 670 (possibly 2), or an asus dc2t gtx 680/ msi gtx 680 twin frozr 3 card (overclock to dc2t clocks)?


I would say that the answer depends on what your monitor's resolution is. For me, my Asus GTX 670 is sufficient for my 1920x1080 monitor. Two 660 Ti cards in SLI would be capable of higher resolutions with the same level of image features enabled for most current games. If you use a triple-slot graphics card there is no room on a mATX motherboard to add a second card for SLI (or Crossfire).


----------



## jerkone

Thanks for your reply.
I have a asrock z77 pro4- m and and the only option in the bios is enable or disable front hd audio panel.
My Realtek Sound Manager for some reason always show the front panel jacks as connected, even when there is nothing connected to it: http://i.imgur.com/5aF0d.jpg
I've opened up the PC to check the HD audio plug and it is plugged in properly, with no signs of a bent pin.
Would you be so kind enough to check if your cable have the 4 pin stuffed?
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/img/fp_pins.jpg
Thanks


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerkone*
> 
> Thanks for your replay.
> I have a asrock z77 pro4- m and and the only option in the bios is enable or disable front hd audio panel.
> My Realtek Sound Manager for some reason always show the front panel jacks as connected, even when there is nothing connected to it: http://i.imgur.com/5aF0d.jpg
> I've opened up the PC to check the HD audio plug and it is plugged in properly, with no signs of a bent pin.
> Would you be so kind enough to check if your cable have the 4 pin stuffed?
> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/img/fp_pins.jp
> Thanks


Unfortunately, I am away from home for a couple of days so I will not be able to check pin #4.

I am not familiar with Realtek Sound Manager. My son has a Xonar card and its software has an option to change the front panel connector to AC '97 or HD Audio. Plus, my X-Fi driver has an option in the driver tabs to enable or disable jack sensing. So, maybe Realtek has similar settings somewhere that can be configured.

Again, I'll check Pin #4 when I get home on Tuesday. Good luck.


----------



## jerkone

thank you very much


----------



## solarstone

Well finished building for the first time. Don't mean to brag but I think I will win the award for best cable management. Feast your eyes


----------



## hakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> I'm planning to buy two pairs of these, paint it black and remove my ODD. Gonna go for an external dvd-rw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought something similar, but for the love of God I can't figure out how to use this to attach the HDDs onto the 5.25" bays.
> 
> Can anyone take a picture to demonstrate?
> 
> Also the 5.25" bay cover is kinda in the way too
Click to expand...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hakz*


I filed off the bottom corners of my 5.25 bay covers so that my brackets could fit.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solarstone*
> 
> Well finished building for the first time. Don't mean to brag but I think I will win the award for best cable management. Feast your eyes


I'm glad you have a sense of humor









I'd say that MetallicAcid has set the standard very high for the best cable management


----------



## TasteeFX

Thanks for the quick reply man! Really appreciate the help, however i'm leaning towards a 680 just for the fact that i would be able to play all my games and upcoming ones at high/ultra graphics.


----------



## chavenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I filed off the bottom corners of my 5.25 bay covers so that my brackets could fit.


yeah I think you knew what I meant when the 5.25" bay covers are in the way when you try to use the HDD adapter..

how much did you file away so it could fit?


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> yeah I think you knew what I meant when the 5.25" bay covers are in the way when you try to use the HDD adapter..
> 
> how much did you file away so it could fit?


for mine I just did a little bending and squeezing. With a little patience I got them to sandwhich together


----------



## torino

Done with some cleaning and sleeved cables..
waiting for money to drop from the sky for next project; side panel and luminous floor..


----------



## MetallicAcid

Just with a metal file. Took less than 5 mins as the aluminum is so thin. You can even do as mjl suggested and bend it with a standard pair of pliers. I did that too so i could hide the DVD-ROM drive.

Thanks for the compliment Baddad!

Stay tuned everyone for some updates when I get in my MDPC order soon!







This will also include custom length cables!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Done with some cleaning and sleeved cables..
> waiting for money to drop from the sky for next project; side panel and luminous floor..


Really pumped about that light floor torino since we last spoke! Your build came out real nice


----------



## MarvinDessica

Anyone know if this will fit into a sugo pack?


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Anyone know if this will fit into a sugo pack?


I can't see it


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Done with some cleaning and sleeved cables..
> waiting for money to drop from the sky for next project; side panel and luminous floor..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those Blue Sleeved cables really make that rig look awesome. A really clean looking rig. Nice job.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Really pumped about that light floor torino since we last spoke! Your build came out real nice


Thanks dude..still need to wait some time for that...got no budget for the time being..sobs..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Those Blue Sleeved cables really make that rig look awesome. A really clean looking rig. Nice job.


Thanks bro for the compliment...got limited time to upgrade and mod tho...

but still its a noob spec compare to the others..


----------



## CSHawkeye

Going with this case with a Socket 2011 setup, Should I have problems with the H80i?? I am going to be using the Corsair Vengence LP ram to play it safe.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CSHawkeye*
> 
> Going with this case with a Socket 2011 setup, Should I have problems with the H80i?? I am going to be using the Corsair Vengence LP ram to play it safe.


There will be no probs as long as you buy RAM that doesn't have high profile, like the Corsair low profile, or G-Skill Aeres.

Good luck, and I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## chyde

Hey guys and gals, i am curious on your opinions on the WD VelociRaptor 1TB. Is it worth the steep price point? Is it worth the extra speed over a WD Black? And would it even fit in the TJ08-E?


----------



## douglatins

Dude im kinda worried about using my configuration
I have a 580 Lightning in the 2nd slot of my mobo, since the D14 clips would interfere with it. I while gaming, the hot air coming out of the gpu heatens the top of the case, should i be worried?


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> Hey guys and gals, i am curious on your opinions on the WD VelociRaptor 1TB. Is it worth the steep price point? Is it worth the extra speed over a WD Black? And would it even fit in the TJ08-E?


It's a 3.5" drive, so yes it will fit either in the drive caddy or in the 3.5" bay at the bottom or in the 5.25" bays at the top with an adapter no probs.

As for your question of value, it's entirely dependent on your needs. If you need an OS drive and programs drive, then i would suggest a smaller SSD. It'd still be miles quicker for a similar price but less capacity. I have a 240GB Intel 330 SSD which only cost me $170, and with OS and programs, some games etc i won't come close to filling it, so why get 1TB to do the same thing?

If you need mass storage, then i'd definitely shoot for a WD Black (or even a Green/Red/Blue to be honest).

Basically, i think the raptors have been replaced by SSDs. They used to fill the fast storage space pre-SSD, but now a better combination is smaller SSD and larger 5400rpm for storage IMHO.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Dude im kinda worried about using my configuration
> I have a 580 Lightning in the 2nd slot of my mobo, since the D14 clips would interfere with it. I while gaming, the hot air coming out of the gpu heatens the top of the case, should i be worried?


I believe in past posts others have recommended putting heatshrink tubing on the D14 fan clips to protect against short circuits. If your 580 has a backplate, it's been suggested that a short circuit isn't even possible. I'm not sure about that. Others have found third-party backplates you can buy and add to your card if it doesn't have one. In any case you may have to bend the clips slightly so that the graphics card can fit into the first PCI-E slot. This will leave more empty slots above the card for the case's positive pressure to vent the hot air out.

A mod that Nutty Pumpkin (or was it Nagle?) did was to add a 92mm fan to the top of the drive cage so it blows across the PCI slots to help increase the airflow there. I removed the drive cage, but attached a fan to the bottom of my optical drive using industrial strength velcro to accomplish the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## TasteeFX

Could i run sli msi 660ti Power editions in this case?


----------



## douglatins

I had a great deal of trouble cable managing the case, and gave up, my PSU cables are to rigid, how did you guys route the front panel buttons? Also, i had some small paint defects on the bay covers and in the rails of a side panel.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Set in place with double sided tape. Velcro works just as well!
> 
> I have an AX850, and it works perfect for my needs. I suppose it all just depends if you are planning on using both 5.25 bays.


And what kind of sorcery is this? How where are the ssd cables?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> I had a great deal of trouble cable managing the case, and gave up, my PSU cables are to rigid, how did you guys route the front panel buttons? Also, i had some small paint defects on the bay covers and in the rails of a side panel.
> And what kind of sorcery is this? How where are the ssd cables?


Haha! The SSD's are mounted so they are about 1cm from the motherboard tray, and the cables are routed behind them, and then pass under the 24pin and the 2 GPU 8pin.

Here is a link. It might not show much, but it is all that I have to show while I am at work.

http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/10633-tj08b-e-latt-moddat


----------



## cedricchase

Made some improvements to my window. It is now actual glass and not (easily scratched) acrylic. Not too difficult to do with the right tools!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

@MetallicAcid, this may be asking to much but if you could post a picture of the top of your case with the top panel off would be awesome. Right now I have a bunch of wires up there not sure what to do with them. If you can't it's fine.


----------



## Romz

Hi Everyone,

I come from France to show you my build









Obviously my case is a SST TJ08-e
Intel i7 2600k
Asus Maximus V Gene
4x4go Crucial Ballistix Elite 2133 cas9
Asus GTX670 DCU2
Samsung 830 256go
Asus Xonar STX
Seasonic P520 FL
Samsung Spinpoint M8 1To

For the watercooling :

Laing D5
XSPC double bay Tank
Magicool 180mm
EK Supremacy Nickel-Acetal
Primochill 16-10
Phobya G Silent Push/Pull

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=217364IMG20130117011745.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=794429IMG20130117011753.jpg

I hope you will enjoy it









I haven't finish to cut a window in the door, i'll add pics when it will finish.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I believe in past posts others have recommended putting heatshrink tubing on the D14 fan clips to protect against short circuits. If your 580 has a backplate, it's been suggested that a short circuit isn't even possible. I'm not sure about that. Others have found third-party backplates you can buy and add to your card if it doesn't have one. In any case you may have to bend the clips slightly so that the graphics card can fit into the first PCI-E slot. This will leave more empty slots above the card for the case's positive pressure to vent the hot air out.
> 
> A mod that Nutty Pumpkin (or was it Nagle?) did was to add a 92mm fan to the top of the drive cage so it blows across the PCI slots to help increase the airflow there. I removed the drive cage, but attached a fan to the bottom of my optical drive using industrial strength velcro to accomplish the same thing. Good luck!


I just used some eletric tape on the clips, also i bent them a little so they wouldnt protude so much, its fitting nicely i think now, i hope i get better temps


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> @MetallicAcid, this may be asking to much but if you could post a picture of the top of your case with the top panel off would be awesome. Right now I have a bunch of wires up there not sure what to do with them. If you can't it's fine.


Sure thing, but I will have to do it when I get back from work this afternoon


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I come from France to show you my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously my case is a SST TJ08-e
> Intel i7 2600k
> Asus Maximus V Gene
> 4x4go Crucial Ballistix Elite 2133 cas9
> Asus GTX670 DCU2
> Samsung 830 256go
> Asus Xonar STX
> Seasonic P520 FL
> Samsung Spinpoint M8 1To
> 
> For the watercooling :
> 
> Laing D5
> XSPC double bay Tank
> Magicool 180mm
> EK Supremacy Nickel-Acetal
> Primochill 16-10
> Phobya G Silent Push/Pull
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=217364IMG20130117011745.jpg
> 
> http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=794429IMG20130117011753.jpg
> 
> I hope you will enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't finish to cut a window in the door, i'll add pics when it will finish.





That's a sweet looking TJ08. Looks like the SSD's suppose to be there. Super clean.


----------



## taney

Hi!

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I tried search but couldn't find anything. Anyways, I have a TJ08-E Case with Maximus V Gene motherboard with G.Skill RipJaws X (4x8GB). http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615

I want to get the Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler but I don't know if it will clear my RAM and video card. Can someone give me some sort of direction? I appreciate your help and I love this community!

Thanks again!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerkone*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> I have a asrock z77 pro4- m and and the only option in the bios is enable or disable front hd audio panel.
> My Realtek Sound Manager for some reason always show the front panel jacks as connected, even when there is nothing connected to it: http://i.imgur.com/5aF0d.jpg
> I've opened up the PC to check the HD audio plug and it is plugged in properly, with no signs of a bent pin.
> Would you be so kind enough to check if your cable have the 4 pin stuffed?
> http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/img/fp_pins.jpg
> Thanks


Hi jerkone. As promised, I have looked at my case's HD Audio connector and pin #4 is empty. I did some quick research and it seems (so far) to me that this is contrary to the HD Audio specification by Intel (http://www.formfactors.org/developer/specs/A2928604-005.pdf, pages 22-25) and the image that I found on Intel's 'Troubleshooting audio issues' web page (http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-020642.htm#standards).

Here is a close-up image of my HD Audio connector plugged into my Creative X-Fi Titanium HD sound card:



According to the specification, Pin #8 (between the green and orange wires in the bottom row of my photo) should be empty since it is blocked and serves as an orientation key for the connector. Two pins to the right in my photo is where Pin #4 should be, between the orange and black wires in the bottom row. The Intel specification lists this pin as "PRESENCE#" which is described as "Active low signal that signals BIOS that an Intel HD Audio dongle is connected to the analog header. PRESENCE# = 0 when an Intel HD Audio dongle is connected." Perhaps the lack of a wire in Pin #4 means the PRESENCE# is always 0 ?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> I just used some eletric tape on the clips, also i bent them a little so they wouldnt protude so much, its fitting nicely i think now, i hope i get better temps


FYI, here is a photo of the 92 mm fan I attached with velcro to the bottom of my optical drive.



It's a Nexus fan so it's really quiet, but directs more of the case's airflow towards my GTX 670 and X-Fi cards. Has moving your graphics card to PCI-E slot #1 improved its temperatures?

P.S. That a Prolimatech Megahalems (Rev.A) in the bottom corner with 2 Corsair SP120 fans (Quiet Editions) in a Push-Pull configuration. I don't think any other posts have mentioned this older, but still very good heatsink model. With this HSF combination I am able to use all 4 RAM slots, but slot 1 has to be the low profile kind.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> FYI, here is a photo of the 92 mm fan I attached with velcro to the bottom of my optical drive.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Nexus fan so it's really quiet, but directs more of the case's airflow towards my GTX 670 and X-Fi cards. Has moving your graphics card to PCI-E slot #1 improved its temperatures?
> 
> P.S. That a Prolimatech Megahalems (Rev.A) in the bottom corner with 2 Corsair SP120 fans (Quiet Editions) in a Push-Pull configuration. I don't think any other posts have mentioned this older, but still very good heatsink model. With this HSF combination I am able to use all 4 RAM slots, but slot 1 has to be the low profile kind.


I have one i could use, but where does the air come from? No clear intake i think


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Sure thing, but I will have to do it when I get back from work this afternoon


That would be awesome, Thanks bro.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> I have one i could use, but where does the air come from? No clear intake i think


You're right, there is no separate intake for the small fan. It's just there to direct more of the airflow than there otherwise would be across the expansion slots. Forum member nagle3092 did it to help his SLI temperatures:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/40#post_14278200
and
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/440#post_15590756

He attached a second 92 mm fan shell (without the blades and motor) to the first fan in order to create a shroud that helps focus the airflow even more. It seemed like a decent idea and I can see how the front AP181 fan's airflow might not circulate so well in the upper section of the main compartment, so I decided to add a fan too. It's very quiet and I can't see how it can hurt. Maybe if the velcro lets go and the fan falls down onto my 3.5 inch hard drive







?


----------



## shahramkel

I'm done for a bit.


----------



## MiiX

Dude, you got a serious thing you forgot there... the GPU isnt under water!








Nice rig







How does the loop go?


----------



## shahramkel

Haha, thanks! The GPU is already pretty quiet and cools efficiently as is, plus I'm limited to one 120mm radiator that's probably less than what the processor could use, so I left the GPU alone. The loop goes like this:

Micro reservoir from Swiftech
Swiftech Apogee Drive ii pump/waterblock set on low
AX120 radiator
Koolance RP-401X2 bay reservoir with another pump set on low
back to micro res


----------



## MiiX

Haha, didn't notice the 4 HDD's at first glance, and was like; Why didn't he go for a 180/200 rad?!








Your answer brings me to a new question:
Why do you have 2 pumps and reservoirs?


----------



## shahramkel

I like redundancy! Plus two pumps running at 1,000 - 2,000 rpm are much quieter than one at 2-4,000. The reservoirs because more water volume tends to be better, and both of them are tiny. I think I'll eventually migrate these hard drives into my other system and just keep the ssd/3tb setup in here; that would allow another radiator in the Temjin, restore positive pressure, allow higher overclocks, and make for a cleaner-looking build overall. Though it won't be as challenging or as entertaining as it is now.


----------



## zer0sum

Love all the different TJ08's









I just started a little upgrade on mine as the single GTX 670 wasnt cutting it...


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> Love all the different TJ08's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started a little upgrade on mine as the single GTX 670 wasnt cutting it...


What's the plan? I'm jealous of the power supply, I really thought I'd be best off with the TX 750 but should have gone full modular.


----------



## cedricchase

Finally done.









Used actual glass for the window, I was annoyed by how easily acrylic is scratched.


----------



## 66racer

Cedricchase-

Nice theme. What is that you did with the CPU cooler? Is that a corsair and you made a panel for it?


----------



## cedricchase

Thanks!

I took the decorative piece off of the northbridge i believe and did some doublesided tape voodoo to stick it to the H60. Oh and before that, I sprayed the H60 top panel with a few coats of matte black spray-paint.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cedricchase*
> 
> Finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used actual glass for the window, I was annoyed by how easily acrylic is scratched.


Nice window mod! Very clean and minimalist.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Haha! The SSD's are mounted so they are about 1cm from the motherboard tray, and the cables are routed behind them, and then pass under the 24pin and the 2 GPU 8pin.
> 
> Here is a link. It might not show much, but it is all that I have to show while I am at work.
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/10633-tj08b-e-latt-moddat


I've seen all your pictures, i'm still wondering how'd you mount those ssd's on the back with a little space behind. I really want to do this, currenty I have my ssd screwed on the back exhaust holes, and my 2.5" hdd is mounted on the back of the motherboard tray.

Is it okay/safe to mount the 2.5"hdd on the back of the motherboard tray?


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have had no problems, and temps are perfect. They have been there a half year now without anything strange happening.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cedricchase*
> 
> Finally done.
> 
> Used actual glass for the window, I was annoyed by how easily acrylic is scratched.


Nice window! I like the feet too. What is that in the 5.25 bay?


----------



## cedricchase

it is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817121172, a hotswap bay. i broke the sata connector off though so.. it is sadly non functional at the moment...


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow glass. I hate my window always getting scratched on my 650D. Maybe time to get a glass panel.
Nice panel!


----------



## will1211

Hi guys

I am going to buy a TJ08 E,
I have a few question b4 I purchase this little sexy case.









I am using Nzxt phantom 410 atm, with i7 3820 and x79 sabertooth, cooler is H100.
Ram is TridentX 2400.









If I buy a rampage iv gene, and change the cooler to H80i,
is there any change the cooler will block my ram's heatsink?









And can I use my old HX850 PSU on this case?

cheers


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will1211*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I am going to buy a TJ08 E,
> I have a few question b4 I purchase this little sexy case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Nzxt phantom 410 atm, with i7 3820 and x79 sabertooth, cooler is H100.
> Ram is TridentX 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I buy a rampage iv gene, and change the cooler to H80i,
> is there any change the cooler will block my ram's heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can I use my old HX850 PSU on this case?
> 
> cheers


Sorry for the crappy pic but here's my h80i on an 1155 board. If I had to guess, you'll want low profile ram if anything.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will1211*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I am going to buy a TJ08 E,
> I have a few question b4 I purchase this little sexy case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using Nzxt phantom 410 atm, with i7 3820 and x79 sabertooth, cooler is H100.
> Ram is TridentX 2400.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I buy a rampage iv gene, and change the cooler to H80i,
> is there any change the cooler will block my ram's heatsink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can I use my old HX850 PSU on this case?
> 
> cheers


According to this article http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2012/04/19/g-skill-modular-trident-x/1 the heatsinks are removable. The RAM still looks a little tall without them, but I really can't imagine you having any problems after removing the heatsinks. I may look into that RAM myself when I upgrade my processor. Your PSU, on the other hand, may not work; the maximum recommended length is 160mm and yours is 180 - which will work as long as it isn't sharing space with, say, a blu-ray drive. Will you have anything in the 5.25 bays?


----------



## will1211

This is a built from johnnyli 

If I use 1 fan only like his built, will it works?
Or I should buy a H60 instead of a H80?

cheers


----------



## shahramkel

Looks that way, though you'll lose some cooling capacity if you go without the push fan over the radiator. The whole reason I went with watercooling in the first place in this build is that the push fan wouldn't fit on the air cooler with the hard drive bay installed, look at the pictures of Mighty Temjin in my sig to see what I mean if you're curious. I'd plan on removing the RAM heatsinks if it were my build.


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will1211*
> 
> This is a built from johnnyli
> 
> If I use 1 fan only like his built, will it works?
> Or I should buy a H60 instead of a H80?
> 
> cheers


Now I'm using enermax trio for push







been a year so far so good....


----------



## will1211

Does it block the ram's heatsink?
It looks like the fan will block a little bit.....
Can you please have a look on it.

Cheers


----------



## johnnyli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *will1211*
> 
> Does it block the ram's heatsink?
> It looks like the fan will block a little bit.....
> Can you please have a look on it.
> 
> Cheers


No~ the fan just over the ram heatsink, about 3mm clearance from my eyes


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cedricchase*
> 
> Finally done.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used actual glass for the window, I was annoyed by how easily acrylic is scratched.


Super clean window mod, and you used Glass.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourOhFour*
> 
> If you look at the screw holes in the back of the case for the PSU, the case is obviously designed to be able to mount the PSU either way. Which way is best honestly depends on one's system and preferences. Fan down will help cool graphics cards that vent into the case while making the PSU fan work harder. Possibly make it quieter overall, possibly not. Fan up will keep the PSU quiet, but do nothing for the inside of the case.
> 
> I'd say if your graphics card vents outside of the case, the PSU should be fan up. Putting it fan down would just make it compete with the graphics card for the same air. Otherwise, you're gonna have to experiment to figure out what's best for your system. But I wouldn't say fan down is wrong.


I'm a bit confused by this. I built my system almost a year ago when everyone was accepting what it said in the manual, i.e. mount the PSU fan down. I have no idea whether my graphics card vents into the case or not. How do I determine that? My graphics card is an MSI GTX 560ti Twin Frozr II OC.

Also I've been running some Prime 95 stress tests lately and my CPU temperature never goes above 70 degrees so maybe I have nothing to worry about. My i5-2500K is overclocked @ 4.2ghz with peaks of 1.256v under heavy load.


----------



## seraph84

is this your card?



it vents into the case because the shroud does not fully encapsulate the graphics card. can you see how when the fans are on, the heat will just disperse everywhere around the card? i.e. into the case?

compare it to this:



you can tell that when the fan blows, the hot air has no choice but to exhaust out the back of the case through the single slot vent above the dvi/hdmi/mini dp connectors.

with your setup, the hot air from your graphics card directly feeds your power supply, probably not the best idea. if you mount your psu with fan upwards, it will get cool air from outside.

but on the other hand your temps are good, so up to you whether or not you want to change it. i still would if i were you. my psu has fan upwards.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cedricchase*
> 
> Finally done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used actual glass for the window, I was annoyed by how easily acrylic is scratched.


Nice bro, can you give me the dimension for that side panel..? i want to do the same as well..


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'd like to add a side panel to my case aswell but I'm horrible with tools. You guys think if I contact Silverstone and offer to buy a side panel they will sell me one? Just incase I mess up. Also dimensions would be awesome.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I'd like to add a side panel to my case aswell but I'm horrible with tools. You guys think if I contact Silverstone and offer to buy a side panel they will sell me one? Just incase I mess up. Also dimensions would be awesome.


Silverstone definately sell them. In Europe, they sell them for 7€ + shipping.

They have an american email as well... They should have it too!


----------



## Romz

Good news for TJ owners, Enermax TB apolish 180 and 200mm are coming soon









http://www.cowcotland.com/images/news/2013/01/quad_b.jpg


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Silverstone definately sell them. In Europe, they sell them for 7€ + shipping.
> 
> They have an american email as well... They should have it too!


Wow, that's not too bad, now if only I knew how to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> Good news for TJ owners, Enermax TB apolish 180 and 200mm are coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/news/2013/01/quad_b.jpg


What! I can't wait is there a ETA?


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> Good news for TJ owners, Enermax TB apolish 180 and 200mm are coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/news/2013/01/quad_b.jpg


They're already up on the Enermax website. see here:

http://enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_2&lv0=4&lv1=66&no=216

They're only 20mm wide! hmmm... wonder how this work work with a phobya xtreme 200 on the intake in push-pull...

i'm getting all sorts of ideas now. sorry wallet.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> They're already up on the Enermax website. see here:
> 
> http://enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_2&lv0=4&lv1=66&no=216
> 
> They're only 20mm wide! hmmm... wonder how this work work with a phobya xtreme 200 on the intake in push-pull...
> 
> i'm getting all sorts of ideas now. sorry wallet.


Ohh. I'm excited, is it hard to remove the front fan?


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> Good news for TJ owners, Enermax TB apolish 180 and 200mm are coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cowcotland.com/images/news/2013/01/quad_b.jpg


How much better is this than the current front fan?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Speaking of front fans, Mine runs pretty loud, whats a good speed to run that's makes its barely noticeable? I'll be changing the setting in my bios.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> How much better is this than the current front fan?


Same question. I think AP181 and TB Apolish has the same specs?


----------



## Handsome Devil

Just wanted to join the club! Got my TJ08-e about a month ago and I'm looking forward to carrying a few mods I've seen on here already! This club is an absolute gold mine for ideas!

Definately gonna do a glass window mod like cedricchase, look frikken awesome! Also trying my best to route the cables as well as MetallicAcid which is such a clean case.

P1070620.JPG 1924k .JPG file


----------



## MetallicAcid

I hope it goes well Handsome, and thanks for the mention!


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Same question. I think AP181 and TB Apolish has the same specs?


I'm just having a look at the websites for both the fans. They have very similar airflow characteristics, however the Enermax fan is quieter at full speed (both fans have a max speed of 1200rpm). That is, if you can believe a manufacturer's claims.

The other difference is the profile of the fans, where the Enermax is 20mm vs 32mm for the AP181. That may have an impact for watercoolers using the magicool 180mm or phobya 200mm rads on the intake.

The new AP182 has some *serious* static pressure (6.1mmH2O anyone??!) at full speed which adds a bit more complexity to fan selection for watercoolers though!


----------



## Romz

I've got these one in red and black, in push/pull for my Magicool :

http://www.aquatuning.fr/product_info.php/info/p13397_Phobya-G-Silent-18-700rpm---Version-Slim---LED-Rouge---180x180x25mm--.html

The ariflow is pretty good and it's absolutely quiet, but the TB at 600 rpm should be as quiet as the Phobya i guess, i think i'll buy one to test this fan...

New pic of my TJ

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=838817IMG20130109012836.jpg


----------



## n3gr0

I love this case. Tomorrow comes a new motherboard, asrcok extreme 4-m, i have no problem with the msi, but i need optical output.


----------



## douglatins

I dont get it, my AP is quiet even at max settings


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> I dont get it, my AP is quiet even at max settings


Everyone has a different definition of what is quiet. Also some people are sensitive to different tones and noises. I don't really hear noise from the fan blades (air, turbulence) but I really hear the motor, low or high setting.


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Speaking of front fans, Mine runs pretty loud, whats a good speed to run that's makes its barely noticeable? I'll be changing the setting in my bios.


Mine is very quiet at around 700-800rpm


----------



## Handsome Devil

Kinda finished (still not as clean as MetallicAcid's rig!), probably gonna change the red cable ties with black ones as it looks a bit weird!

I'm having a bit of an issue with the front fan, if I have it plugged in on the motherboard headers (Asus V Gene Z77) it doesn't drive the fan at low settings but when I flick the switch to put the fan on full it works no probs! A little weird, anyone come across this before and if so is there a solution without having to add a 3 pin fan header - molex converter?

[ATTACHMENT=9978[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## n3gr0

The gentle typhoon is really quiet, but the ap-180 is noticeable, i have mine off. I dont need unlees im playing


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Handsome Devil*
> 
> I'm having a bit of an issue with the front fan, if I have it plugged in on the motherboard headers (Asus V Gene Z77) it doesn't drive the fan at low settings but when I flick the switch to put the fan on full it works no probs! A little weird, anyone come across this before and if so is there a solution without having to add a 3 pin fan header - molex converter?


The Asus Maximus V Gene motherboard defaults to active fan speed control using a 'Standard' fan profile in the BIOS. At this setting, the motherboard varies the fan speed by varying the voltage at the fan header based on the temperatures it monitors. So switching the fan speed switch on the side of the case to the LOW position likely decreased the voltage too much for the fan to even spin up. Leave it on the HIGH position and the BIOS will vary the speed as the need arises.

In the BIOS, go to the Monitor tab and click on Fan Speed Monitor. For each fan there will be a 'Fan Speed Control' option. When disabled, the fan header gets full power and the fan runs at full speed. In this mode the fan will be much louder with the side switch in the HIGH position and quieter in the LOW position, as expected. If you leave the Fan Speed Control option Enabled, then you can select a fan profile: Standard, Silent, Turbo, or Manual. You can also use the Fan Xpert 2 program in Windows.

All of this is described in the USer Guide on page 3-35. I hope that this helps.


----------



## Handsome Devil

Thanks for the reply Qrash! I didn't realise that my mobo could regulate the voltage of a non PWM fan (I got the mobo 2nd hand so I have no manual, but going to download one now!) Cheers man!


----------



## Qrash

No problem. I didn't expect that it could either, but I had the same issue as you. If you disable the Fan Speed Control, the front fan is very loud on the HIGH setting. For now, I've left my BIOS as is and have let it control it. Temperatures are OK so far for my CPU and GTX670 running the Intel CPU Burn-in program. I haven't done any gaming yet, so maybe I'll change it later.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Hey does anyone know why on earth the front fan has a terrible whiny pitch when it starts? It only last for about 10 seconds then once the fan starts moving it doesn't anymore. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## seraph84

I don't have the whiny problem sorry. Can't help you there.

I actually can't hear my AP181 when it's on the low rpm setting. At high rpm (1200) I can hear the motor I think as well as the airflow.


----------



## Qrash

Nope, I don't hear a whine at start up. My Maximus V GENE is managing the speed (Standard profile) so it does not get up to full speed at start-up. Is your motherboard managing the fan speed?


----------



## bdenpaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic but here's my h80i on an 1155 board. If I had to guess, you'll want low profile ram if anything.


So many colors!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I would just like to mention that this weekend, I will be updating my computer with fans that have a matching colour scheme, shortening the cables, and sleeving them with MDPC. I will be including a photo/build log which can be found here. Clicky.

Any feedback would be great on how I can have a great log and interesting thread









See you there.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Nope, I don't hear a whine at start up. My Maximus V GENE is managing the speed (Standard profile) so it does not get up to full speed at start-up. Is your motherboard managing the fan speed?


I don't believe it is outside of my h60.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> Hey does anyone know why on earth the front fan has a terrible whiny pitch when it starts? It only last for about 10 seconds then once the fan starts moving it doesn't anymore. Anyone else have this problem?


I actually started noticing this whiny pitch as well recently after installing new AISuite II and then playing with Fan Xpert 2 feature. The fan starts doing this whiny pitch from time to time and does it every time before shutting down. Dunno if I should be bothered with this but it definately hasn't been doing this before...

And yeh, it's definately the front fan.


----------



## Qrash

Interesting. I have not installed the AI Suite or even Fan Xpert2 on its own and I do not hear the whine. I'm just using the BIOS defaults (Fan Speed Control = enabled, profile = Standard). Can Fan Xpert or some other aspect of AI Suite really be the cause of this whine?.


----------



## FourOhFour

The fan whines if the power is reduced to just above stall speed. With the switch on high, this is somewhere around 20% as I recall, and on low 61%. If you're using fan control software, just turn the speeds up slightly and it should stop. If you aren't, your BIOS is probably controlling the fans, check your settings there.


----------



## daMystery1

Regardless of how the manual states to orientate the power supply fan, it may also depend on what make/model PSU you have. As my TJ08-e has a Seasonic X series in which the fan does not spin under 20 C and, has never come on yet, it would make no sense to have the PSU fan face downwards because it would seldom operate, if at all, to cool the GPU. Consequently, all that would be achieved would be to permit hot air to flow through the PSU instead of cool ambient from the top grill. I put this to Silverstone in Taiwan and they advised that their manual was wrong, that the fan should face the top and they would correct the manual. It will be interesting to see when this revision happens. Their reply:
==============================

Dear Mr. John:

Thank you very much for purchasing SilverStone.

We're sorry that TJ08-E's manual was wrong, please install your Seasonic X660 with its fan facing top.

Thank you for remind us about this, we will correct this mistake immediately.

Best Regards,

Albert Chang
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

Email : [email protected]

Re. Whine


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> I actually started noticing this whiny pitch as well recently after installing new AISuite II and then playing with Fan Xpert 2 feature. The fan starts doing this whiny pitch from time to time and does it every time before shutting down. Dunno if I should be bothered with this but it definately hasn't been doing this before...
> 
> And yeh, it's definately the front fan.


I have Fan Expert+ - ie only Expert+ and not Expert2 - it does not cause any noise with the front or any fan. The front fan is very quiet and does not whine at any speed.

You may be aware of this already and perhaps you have already done this: It can be speed tested throughout it's RPM range in fan Expert - Go into Fan Expert > tools > Fan Name > Select which fan number the front fan is connected to - usually Fan2 on Asus M.Board. Fan1 is for the rear fan > Click test. The fan should RPM speed test from the lowest RPM speed to maximum.

You are probably also aware that these standard front fans are a simple sleeve bearing. While usually quiet, they can develop a whine if the bearing becomes dry. My previous PC had quite a loud intermittent whine from the [also sleeve bearing] rear fan. I merely removed it and put a TINY drop of oil down the bearing spindle and the fan was quiet thereafter -still quiet a year later . There is really nothing else in a sleeve bearing fan to make a noise other than the [sleeve] bearing becoming dry, which is easily remedied. A little different with a PWM fan - which apart from the type of bearing design and material, some may make a slight clicking noise as the power is 'pulsed' to to the motor.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878*
> 
> How much better is this than the current front fan?


At 15-20db. It seems to be quieter at the low speed and a lot quieter at the high speed of 1200 RPM.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Speaking of front fans, Mine runs pretty loud, whats a good speed to run that's makes its barely noticeable? I'll be changing the setting in my bios.


Just do a test of it in Fan Expert - An auto test from lowest to highest speed and compare the RPM percentage of the test figure to the RPM test range and you should be able to determine a suitable speed /noise level that you are happy with. Mine is reasonable and just starts to get a little louder from 775 RPM > so I set it around 750. set at 750 or 800 did not seem to make much difference temperature wise.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

Some progress in my update. Here is a sneak-peak into some prep work that I have done for when I start my upgrades











Various photos coming later this afternoon.


----------



## Bennakhi

Can I join the club ?

MB: ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77
Processor: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
RAM: SAMSUNG 16GB 1600Mhz
CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i
Storage: WD Blue 1TB
Case: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E
Optical Drive: ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner
VGA: not yet
PSU: Corsair AX850 Gold
SSD: Samsung 840 pro 128GB





I ordered this part but it seems useless, cause there is no enough room for cables


Any suggest for better cable management ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Bennaki, you can fold the cable to angle that fits. It won't get damaged... Just be careful with the Sata PCB on the SSD.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Can I join the club ?
> 
> MB: ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77
> Processor: Intel Core i5-3570K Ivy Bridge 3.4GHz
> RAM: SAMSUNG 16GB 1600Mhz
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H80i
> Storage: WD Blue 1TB
> Case: SilverStone Temjin Series TJ08B-E
> Optical Drive: ASUS Black Blu-ray Burner
> VGA: not yet
> PSU: Corsair AX850 Gold
> SSD: Samsung 840 pro 128GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this part but it seems useless, cause there is no enough room for cables
> 
> 
> Any suggest for better cable management ?


Don't panic.







I'm using the same adapter without any problem.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the same adapter without any problem.


how did you do it ?


----------



## Qrash

I carefully make a fold (more like a roll, than a creased fold) at a 45° angle just behind the SATA connector. This will change the dirction of the cable by 90° so that it runs along the channel on the right side (in your photo) of the bay adapter towards the power supply.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I use the same principle for my SSDs behind the mobo tray.


----------



## Jinto

Does anyone know of a bracket mechanism that would allow me to mount this Koolance res/pump combo to my Magicool 180mm rad? The mounting mechanism that comes with the kit only allows spacing between 80-140mm. I've been looking pretty hard these past few days and cannot seem to find such a device, assuming one exists.

http://i46.tinypic.com/14187ew.jpg

http://i50.tinypic.com/1eunpf.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/2ith1f9.jpg

http://i46.tinypic.com/aktjz5.jpg


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinto*
> 
> Does anyone know of a bracket mechanism that would allow me to mount this Koolance res/pump combo to my Magicool 180mm rad? The mounting mechanism that comes with the kit only allows spacing between 80-140mm. I've been looking pretty hard these past few days and cannot seem to find such a device, assuming one exists.
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/14187ew.jpg
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/1eunpf.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/2ith1f9.jpg
> 
> http://i46.tinypic.com/aktjz5.jpg


Your plan is to attach this pump/reservoir to the front of the radiator? Maybe make a bracket with some sheetmetal and a drill; you could paint it black and it'd look all right. Or could you use the mounting holes for the hard drive cage or the air cooler support? Are you worried about restricting the airflow in front of the radiator?


----------



## chyde

Hey everyone. Just finished some little upgrades on my TJ08-E. I decided not to go with the WD Velociraptor and instead go with the WD Caviar Black 1TB SATA3 7200RPM 64MB Cache Dual Proc Hard Drive and save my money for future upgrades Also added some red sleeved cables.


----------



## shahramkel

Looks good! I'm a big fan of Noctua.


----------



## koestel

So I've spent the weekend reading the entire 350 pages of this thread.... it's cold out.

I decided to build with this case last week, and all of my gear will be in early this week. I have one question about the PSU.

I know that you want the positive pressure in the case, but i'm going to be running 2x 560ti in sli. (from my old build, just moved that to a 680.) I'm affraid that the psu up (fan up) won't suck enough heat off the cards, but I've not built this small of case before. 1/2 the parts are from my CM Scout build.

I'm putting an AX750 psu in it, so i'm not worried about which way fitting, I'm just lazy and want to build it once.

Up or Down? for me.

Edit: Never mind. Finally figured out the fans... they blow into the case. I'm going down to suck that air out.


----------



## koestel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> Looks good! I'm a big fan of Noctua.


I like their stuff too. I just wish it wasn't in brown/beige or whatever color it is in. I have two boxes with their coolers.


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koestel*
> 
> I like their stuff too. I just wish it wasn't in brown/beige or whatever color it is in. I have two boxes with their coolers.


They look great and they have amazing reviews. I was having such a hard time deciding between that or the Phantek PH-TC14PE that I ended up just getting the CoolMaster Hyper 212 Evo and the Cougar fans. I'm planning to eventually run a closed loop system, so we'll get back to cooling later.

I don't think you could go wrong with Noctua for air cooled.


----------



## swunder

Hello everyone!

My tj08-e should be at my doorstop when I get home from work









Will be moving my current build into it -->

i2500k w/ Corsair H50
Asus Maximus Gene-IV Z68
Galaxy GTX 560TI 448
4x4GB GSkill sniper
180GB Intel 520
1 TB Samsung F1

My current case is a giant ugly thermaltake element V full tower with front panel usb and audio ports that do not work. This will be my first real attempt at a nice looking, clean build! Wish me luck!


----------



## tonegiver

I'm building a new rig with My tj08-e and wondered what best configuration for my three hard drives and Prolimatech Megahalems heat sink would be?

there's no way my 120mm Fan is gonna fit on hard drive side of cooler and I already have a Nexus BASIC D12SL-12 120mm fan as an out take. What would happen if everything blew inward. My video card is a Radeon HD 6450(small). If heatsink fan is directly adjacent to outtake fan won't they work against each other?

What if rear case fan blows in? 180mm intake plus 120 mm intake on rear shooting straight into heat sink fan (no out take). Would that type of positive pressure be effective, all the heat hypothetically moving out the grills near vid card?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonegiver*
> 
> I'm building a new rig with My tj08-e and wondered what best configuration for my three hard drives and Prolimatech Megahalems heat sink would be?
> 
> there's no way my 120mm Fan is gonna fit on hard drive side of cooler and I already have a Nexus BASIC D12SL-12 120mm fan as an out take. What would happen if everything blew inward. My video card is a Radeon HD 6450(small). If heatsink fan is directly adjacent to outtake fan won't they work against each other?
> 
> What if rear case fan blows in? 180mm intake plus 120 mm intake on rear shooting straight into heat sink fan (no out take). Would that type of positive pressure be effective, all the heat hypothetically moving out the grills near vid card?


1: Put them in the optical bay and not use the hdd bay. (more space for cpu fan)

2: Unscrew the hdd bay and turn it sideways with the cables facing the back of the case. reattach with velcro







(more space for cpu fan)


----------



## tonegiver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 1: Put them in the optical bay and not use the hdd bay. (more space for cpu fan)
> 
> 2: Unscrew the hdd bay and turn it sideways with the cables facing the back of the case. reattach with velcro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (more space for cpu fan)


i have an optical drive in top bay. could put one drive up there, one on bottom and something else with 3rd one.

thank you very much for suggestions. you got me thinking of options. i could return Megahalems. maybe that corsair h60 thing? i feel more secure with air in case water device fails and i liked the dampening of the drive cage, wish the whole thing faced sideways as installed.

won't i defeat benefit of front fan with bay sideways?


----------



## shahramkel

I went watercooling for this reason. I couldn't stand to give up the hard drive bank or the push fan on the heatsink. And turning the hard drive bay sideways concerned me for the reason you just listed. The bay converter is a good idea if it'll fit all the hard drives you need, and it's a nice clean option. There's this one if you want an optical drive:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997041&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-SSD%2f+HDD+Accessory-_-N82E16817997041&gclid=CJKd9p6YjbUCFU966wodFEUAKg

As for watercooling, I've heard nothing but good about the Corsair AIO systems. I liked the idea of custom designing one, so I spent a bunch of money and built something that's probably over-complicated, but an H60i or H80i fits in this case no problems and will give you much better cooling than an air heatsink with no push fan.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonegiver*
> 
> I'm building a new rig with My tj08-e and wondered what best configuration for my three hard drives and Prolimatech Megahalems heat sink would be?
> 
> there's no way my 120mm Fan is gonna fit on hard drive side of cooler and I already have a Nexus BASIC D12SL-12 120mm fan as an out take. What would happen if everything blew inward. My video card is a Radeon HD 6450(small). If heatsink fan is directly adjacent to outtake fan won't they work against each other?
> 
> What if rear case fan blows in? 180mm intake plus 120 mm intake on rear shooting straight into heat sink fan (no out take). Would that type of positive pressure be effective, all the heat hypothetically moving out the grills near vid card?


While the two opposing intake fans idea is interesting, I don't think it would be effective. Heatsinks are designed for directed airflow, and what you'd have is lots of turbulence and positive pressure for sure, but mostly stagnant air in the cooling fins. At that point I'd think you'd be better off with just the pull fan if you were staying with air.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Good tips shahramkel


----------



## adbp1

Hi, first post on here!
please can i be added to the club:thumb:

built the desk like a floating shelve, all the wires are hidden inside the desk (except the wire you can see on the left which is optical lead going to amp)


----------



## shahramkel

Thanks!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Small update


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Small update


How loud is this baby?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> How loud is this baby?


The GPU is the noisiest component in this build, which spins up at about 80-90% under load. I could turn down the voltage and overclock, and have the fans spinning at 50% (which is a whisper quite build BTW







), but where is the fun in that?

Might as well aim for water cooling


----------



## Luongo27

Just joined the club and have had my case about two weeks now. Every thing is running fine apart from the front fan which is supposed to have a high and low setting via the switch. For some reason, mine has an on and off setting, which could be something easy i have missed or could be a fault with the fan/ switch. Any help you guy can give would be much appreciated.


----------



## koestel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luongo27*
> 
> Just joined the club and have had my case about two weeks now. Every thing is running fine apart from the front fan which is supposed to have a high and low setting via the switch. For some reason, mine has an on and off setting, which could be something easy i have missed or could be a fault with the fan/ switch. Any help you guy can give would be much appreciated.


Do you have the header plugged into the motherboard or psu/fan controller?


----------



## Qrash

Hi Luongo27. Welcome to the forum! We had a similar discussion a few days ago on page 348. This might answer your question. What motherboard do you have? It may be controlling the front fan's voltage like my Asus Maximus V GENE does by default.


----------



## Qrash

Wow, talk about a clean build. Impressive! Which Corsair fans are you using? I've got 2 of the SP120 (Quiet Editions) on my heatsink. Are you using those or the High Performance SP120s?


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> The GPU is the noisiest component in this build, which spins up at about 80-90% under load. I could turn down the voltage and overclock, and have the fans spinning at 50% (which is a whisper quite build BTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but where is the fun in that?
> 
> Might as well aim for water cooling


I wanted to get a closed loop system (H80i) but didn't know how noisy they were. I ended up getting the Cool Master Hyper 212 Evo with dual Cougar fans. I guess I'll play with them for a few months and start hunting for a 120mm radiator and see where it takes me


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonegiver*
> 
> i have an optical drive in top bay. could put one drive up there, one on bottom and something else with 3rd one.
> 
> thank you very much for suggestions. you got me thinking of options. i could return Megahalems. maybe that corsair h60 thing? i feel more secure with air in case water device fails and i liked the dampening of the drive cage, wish the whole thing faced sideways as installed.
> 
> won't i defeat benefit of front fan with bay sideways?


You should be able to get 2 hdds as well as the optical, 

Do you reallt need an optical?

The way i've mounted my hdd bay has changed from that pic it's now vertical but still velcro mounted











Hdd temp are about 30* - 35* with a heavy sharing session.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonegiver*
> 
> What if rear case fan blows in? 180mm intake plus 120 mm intake on rear shooting straight into heat sink fan (no out take). Would that type of positive pressure be effective, all the heat hypothetically moving out the grills near vid card?


Many, many posts ago, (in the first 50 pages?) someone insisted that his temperatures were lower after flipping his rear 120 mm case fan from an exhaust to an intake. I can't remember if he also flipped the front fan around too. Anyway, he insisted several times it was effective, but nobody commented much on it. All I can say is try it and do some testing. Flipping the rear fan around shouldn't be too hard. Heck, early on I remember reading somewhere not to even install a rear exhaust fan because it would reduce the positive pressure created by the front fan, and suck out more air than would normally exit through that point of the case, implying that with a rear case fan less air would be forced up and through the expansion slot grills. Who know? Only testing would prove it, one way or the other.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I have started toying around with the computer again. I have sleeved up the Corsair SP120 fans, and installed them. I have also studied the back of the computer, trying to decide the best way to shorten and route the cables.


There have been many people asking how I have mounted the SSD's on the back panel, so I have taken a photo of that as well. They sit around 1cm from the back panel, using double sided tape and spare plexi glass. The cables are routed behind and cable-tied down. I hope these pictures clarify.



Thanks for reading


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Whats a good RPM I should run my front fan at?


----------



## sinkfish

Wanna share this one to you guys.. Full acrylic side panel & no drilling in casing just using craft magnets found in local store.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Wanna share this one to you guys.. Full acrylic side panel & no drilling in casing just using craft magnets found in local store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That looks great, may I ask what size the acrylic side panel is? Also what kind of magnets are you using?


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Many, many posts ago, (in the first 50 pages?) someone insisted that his temperatures were lower after flipping his rear 120 mm case fan from an exhaust to an intake. I can't remember if he also flipped the front fan around too. Anyway, he insisted several times it was effective, but nobody commented much on it. All I can say is try it and do some testing. Flipping the rear fan around shouldn't be too hard. Heck, early on I remember reading somewhere not to even install a rear exhaust fan because it would reduce the positive pressure created by the front fan, and suck out more air than would normally exit through that point of the case, implying that with a rear case fan less air would be forced up and through the expansion slot grills. Who know? Only testing would prove it, one way or the other.


No filter and would give a negative pressure, so more dust


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koestel*
> 
> So I've spent the weekend reading the entire 350 pages of this thread.... it's cold out.
> 
> I decided to build with this case last week, and all of my gear will be in early this week. I have one question about the PSU.
> 
> I know that you want the positive pressure in the case, but i'm going to be running 2x 560ti in sli. (from my old build, just moved that to a 680.) I'm affraid that the psu up (fan up) won't suck enough heat off the cards, but I've not built this small of case before. 1/2 the parts are from my CM Scout build.
> 
> I'm putting an AX750 psu in it, so i'm not worried about which way fitting, I'm just lazy and want to build it once.
> 
> Up or Down? for me.
> 
> Edit: Never mind. Finally figured out the fans... they blow into the case. I'm going down to suck that air out.


Koestel: Unfortunately, you may not achieve your desired objective of so called sucking heat from the cards by placing an AX 750 with the fan downwards. First of all, it is meant to face upwards to allow cool ambient to flow through the PSU. Especially, with a Seasonic X series or Corsair AX series which has a temperature controlled San Ace fan that will only spin when the temperature of the PSU reaches+ 20 C. The comment in the manual to orient the fan downwards is incorrect and Silverstone are changing it to read facing upwards. Why won't it achieve your desired objective with the fan down ? I have my X series with the fan facing upwards, and due to the efficiency of the PSU, it has not been heard since new. Should you desire to orient it with the fan facing downwards, all you will achieve is pass warm/hot air through it instead of cool outside ambient from the top. A modern PSU was never designed to 'suck' hot air - it is designed to suck cool air to cool it - not hot air to heat it up. Any additional cooling advantage to your your graphics card will be negated by additional heat into the PSU. When a PSU is bottom mounted, it can take in cool air from the outside, and likewise a PSU in the TJ08-e can take in cool ambient from the top. With my Seasonic X series fan facing upwards, it allows the case to maintain a positive pressure. It is sole function of the front , Rear and any CPU fans in the TJ08-e to remove all unwanted heat from this case and with suitably selected fan/s it seems to achieve it well. While the front fan is not a PWM fan in the TJ08-e , there are several quiet, efficient, wide RPM range PWM fans for the other two positions ie. the CPU and REAR that do the job very well. The best rear fan/s you can find to compliment the front would be a good start.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Whats a good RPM I should run my front fan at?


Mine is left software-controlled from the motherboard, I want to say it spins around 1000 rpm all of the time. It's quiet. Really loud at full speed, but 1000-1200 is near silent.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> Mine is left software-controlled from the motherboard, I want to say it spins around 1000 rpm all of the time. It's quiet. Really loud at full speed, but 1000-1200 is near silent.


Isnt full speed at 1300?


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Isnt full speed at 1300?


Yeah, I was way off. Fan monitor shows that it's spinning at 470ish.


----------



## shahramkel

Here's a good review for it and the new ap182:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317037/silverstone-ap182-review/0_30


----------



## Luongo27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Hi Luongo27. Welcome to the forum! We had a similar discussion a few days ago on page 348. This might answer your question. What motherboard do you have? It may be controlling the front fan's voltage like my Asus Maximus V GENE does by default.


The Motherboard i have is a Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H, and the fan is plugged directly into the motherboard. I will have a look in the bios to see if i can change the fan speeds like the previous conversation stated.

*Update
Thanks guys for pointing me in the right direction, disabled the fan control on non cpu headers, all is working


----------



## JiminyBillyBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Wanna share this one to you guys.. Full acrylic side panel & no drilling in casing just using craft magnets found in local store.


That's awesome! Would love some details as to how you achieved that.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> That looks great, may I ask what size the acrylic side panel is? Also what kind of magnets are you using?


Hey thanks!







The dimension of the acrylic is 370mm X 350mm. I'm using flat-round magnets... the smallest size.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> No filter and would give a negative pressure, so more dust


You're exactly right if you reverse both fans. For that reason I think the much earlier poster only reversed the rear fan.

Let's say you do reverse the rear fan so that in blows inwards (just like the front fan). If you had an air-cooled heatsink with two fans in a push-pull configuration, would it make any sense to reverse either or both of the heatsink's fans too? Guess I could take my own earlier advice and just try and test it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

My computer is under construction.


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Let's say you do reverse the rear fan so that in blows inwards (just like the front fan). If you had an air-cooled heatsink with two fans in a push-pull configuration, would it make any sense to reverse either or both of the heatsink's fans too? Guess I could take my own earlier advice and just try and test it.


Not sure if that would work. All other things being equal because the front fan is bigger it will push more air.

My gut feeling is that it would create some kind of hot air pocket around the heatsink area somewhere although i'm no expert on fluid dynamics.

If i had to put money somewhere i'd still think that front intake and rear exhaust would get you the best thermal results.

Only way to be sure is to try though!


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> My computer is under construction.










You undid all of that beautiful wiring!


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luongo27*
> 
> Just joined the club and have had my case about two weeks now. Every thing is running fine apart from the front fan which is supposed to have a high and low setting via the switch. For some reason, mine has an on and off setting, which could be something easy i have missed or could be a fault with the fan/ switch. Any help you guy can give would be much appreciated.


Re. On and off switch... Perhaps your front fan has too low a voltage due to the RPM being set too slow on low speed for the fan too start.??? You could initially try setting it to around 600 -750 on low speed and see if that fixes your problem ?


----------



## rpch

For those who uses a 5.25 to 3.5 hdd adapter, how do you guys fit in the front bay cover?


----------



## seraph84

Finally got around to taking some pictures of my rig.

Hehe, for a brief few days my wiring will be better than yours MetallicAcid


----------



## Qrash

Nice photos! I see that you do not have a rear exhaust fan. Is this on purpose? I had read (somewhere) about not including one for this case. How are your temperatures?


----------



## seraph84

Well the CPU heatsink blows directly at the vent in any case, so i have never installed a rear fan.

Have a stable 4.6GHz OC at 1.23V and during Prime the CPU got to 82C.

In normal use, gaming and what not, the CPU or graphics card never go above 50C.

I have a spare nexus 120mm (stock standard 1000rpm @ 12V) that i might chuck in the exhaust and see how temps go. When i can be bothered


----------



## tonegiver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> Not sure if that would work. All other things being equal because the front fan is bigger it will push more air.
> 
> My gut feeling is that it would create some kind of hot air pocket around the heatsink area somewhere although i'm no expert on fluid dynamics.
> 
> If i had to put money somewhere i'd still think that front intake and rear exhaust would get you the best thermal results.
> 
> Only way to be sure is to try though!


as soon as the new board arrives the testing begins...the whole nine yards with pics and results


----------



## MetallicAcid

Looks good serath









If you are not using your 5.25 bay, then I might suggest you hide the USB3 and audio cable from the front of the case in there. Have the cables run from the front panel, straight up into the 5.25 so that they do not pass anywhere on the back panel.

This should tidy up the look.


----------



## taney

Can I join the club now?


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Looks good serath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are not using your 5.25 bay, then I might suggest you hide the USB3 and audio cable from the front of the case in there. Have the cables run from the front panel, straight up into the 5.25 so that they do not pass anywhere on the back panel.
> 
> This should tidy up the look.


thanks for the tips mate. tbh, not sure if i have the patience to recable it again!

i would love to do some custom sleeving at some point if money/time/wife/life permit, so i'll likely spend a bit more effort on it should that happen.

looking forward to seeing your sleeving and general modding results MA.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the club now?










Awesome. I don't think an 08 Mac Pro was ever spec'd that high!


----------



## SeriousBlack

I do love this case, but when gaming it gets noisey with my current setup. This being the case I have decided to watercool my CPU (3570k) and GPU (EVGA GTX 680 Sig II).

Ideally I want to reverse the penetrator fan so that it is pulling the hot air out of the case. I will also be using a single 120mm rad on the back which I also want to use as an exhaust.
I realise that this means that I will need a new intake for the cold air. Do you think it would be possible to add a 2nd Penetrator fan in the base (or under the case or on the side panel) to act as an air intake?

The reason I want to do this, is that I don't like the idea of either radiator fan blowing hot air into the case.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> I do love this case, but when gaming it gets noisey with my current setup. This being the case I have decided to watercool my CPU (3570k) and GPU (EVGA GTX 680 Sig II).
> 
> Ideally I want to reverse the penetrator fan so that it is pulling the hot air out of the case. I will also be using a single 120mm rad on the back which I also want to use as an exhaust.
> I realise that this means that I will need a new intake for the cold air. Do you think it would be possible to add a 2nd Penetrator fan in the base (or under the case or on the side panel) to act as an air intake?
> 
> The reason I want to do this, is that I don't like the idea of either radiator fan blowing hot air into the case.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I guess with a dremel and a drill, a bottom-mounted fan would be relatively easy, especially if you're using a fan smaller than the AP181 and you aren't using the hard drive bays. Obviously you'd lose positive pressure, so dust build-up would increase. You'd probably want taller feet and a filter. Or side-mount if you're ok with unplugging the fan every time you get into the case, or use an extension..


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> I guess with a dremel and a drill, a bottom-mounted fan would be relatively easy, especially if you're using a fan smaller than the AP181 and you aren't using the hard drive bays. Obviously you'd lose positive pressure, so dust build-up would increase. You'd probably want taller feet and a filter. Or side-mount if you're ok with unplugging the fan every time you get into the case, or use an extension..


Thanks for the reply. I was thinking about cutting a couple of holes in the base and using something like this.

I'm not too fussed about losing the positive pressure, as I would much prefer this to pumping heat into the case.


----------



## taney

Haha, thanks!


----------



## Schmerzhotel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> For those who uses a 5.25 to 3.5 hdd adapter, how do you guys fit in the front bay cover?


Hi guys. I am from Germany reading through this thread for weeks now. Got a TJ08 and before i can post some Pics of my build and tell you it´s specs, i need this ^^ problem solved also.









Did not find a good answer for that.

Thanks.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> Finally got around to taking some pictures of my rig.
> 
> Hehe, for a brief few days my wiring will be better than yours MetallicAcid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice rig and clean cable management.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I join the club now?


Looking good and welcome to the club!


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking about cutting a couple of holes in the base and using something like this.
> 
> I'm not too fussed about losing the positive pressure, as I would much prefer this to pumping heat into the case.


Yeah, looks like it would work no issues. Assuming you don't have your 120 radiator fittings on the bottom like I do, and your HDD isn't too far back. I actually kinda want to see that and hear how it works, if you do it would you mind posting temps?


----------



## Qrash

So, you're running OSX? A Hackintosh, right? How hard was it to get all the drivers working?


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice rig and clean cable management.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good and welcome to the club!


Thank you!! It's been real amazing on this thread. I need to save money and start building the WC set up








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> So, you're running OSX? A Hackintosh, right? How hard was it to get all the drivers working?


Yeah, I'm running Mountain Lion (10.8.2). It was fairly easy. I just flashed a custom BIOS (latest 1604 modified to support Apple Power Management). Installed Mountain Lion from USB and installed a bootloader of choice and everything works with one exception due to the hardware: USB3.0 devices can only plug into USB 3.0 ports and USB2.0 can only plug into USB 2.0 ports and vice versa. There's an easy fix to that by buying a USB 3.0 hub though.

Pretty straight forward. There's a how-to out there for my board. If you're on the same hardware and interested, I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## koestel

Add me to owners list. Got it built this week.


----------



## rileyscottp

Hey guys, just put this together. Previously I had a a Z9 Plus but thought having 8 fans was ridiculous and the case wasn't "sealed" very well (i.e. tons of holes). I just love the design of this case. Planning on adding another GTX 670 FTW soon for SLI. Temps in this case are great, 2500k @ 4.3GHz doesn't exceed 50 C when gaming, and video card stays under 70 C most of the time. I notice there are a lot of people here running SLI, are the temps for my top card going to be pretty bad? I know there's not a lot of room between cards on a mATX board for the blower fan to suck in air either...

Compared to most of the pics here, my cable management behind the motherboard tray actually looks pretty sloppy. I will be buying some of those individually sleeved extension cables for my power supply soon. I also plan on getting a modded side panel with a big window at some point.


----------



## rileyscottp

Updated SIG with my components.

The 120mm fans are pretty good, but they don't seem to move too much air, might go for the Corsair ones.


----------



## bdenpaka

Boy, the 670 FTW's and Hyper 212 Evo/+ are super popular with these cases.


----------



## rileyscottp

Nice looking machine there bdenpaka, what are your temps like on the 670's? Probably great with that second fan mounted so close underneath the 5.25" bays. I never understood why these kind of cards don't intake air on the end instead of the top!


----------



## GoldenTree

hey guys using this case i want to know what your parts list would be for1000 or maybe a little more thanks


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> hey guys using this case i want to know what your parts list would be for1000 or maybe a little more thanks


I bought my set up for about a grand

ASUS Maximus V GENE = $200
G.Skill Ripjaws X (4x8GB) = $140
I7-3770K CPU = $230
TJ08E = $100
Seasonic X850 = $120
CoolMaster Hyper 212 Evo = $30
2x Cougar Vortex PWM = $13/ea (Quiet Mod for CM 212 EVO)

I'm still using my old video card and I pulled on my OCZ RevoDrive from my old computer as well as my RAID1 Array (2x Monster 120GB Daytona) and the WD Black 1.5TB.

If you want to cut down cost, you can get less memory, a lower end PSU, and an i5 and you will be fine. You don't necessarily need the Cougar fans; I was running on Intel stock heatsink for a bit.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> I bought my set up for about a grand
> 
> ASUS Maximus V GENE = $200
> G.Skill Ripjaws X (4x8GB) = $140
> I7-3770K CPU = $230
> TJ08E = $100
> Seasonic X850 = $120
> CoolMaster Hyper 212 Evo = $30
> 2x Cougar Vortex PWM = $13/ea (Quiet Mod for CM 212 EVO)
> 
> I'm still using my old video card and I pulled on my OCZ RevoDrive from my old computer as well as my RAID1 Array (2x Monster 120GB Daytona) and the WD Black 1.5TB.
> 
> If you want to cut down cost, you can get less memory, a lower end PSU, and an i5 and you will be fine. You don't necessarily need the Cougar fans; I was running on Intel stock heatsink for a bit.


You are running Mac OS on a Maximus V GENE? mind giving me a quick guide?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> hey guys using this case i want to know what your parts list would be for1000 or maybe a little more thanks


Here's a decent list using prices from a regional chain (except for the motherboard) in Canada:

Silverstone Temjin Evolution SST-TJ08B-E $110
Asus P8Z77-M PRO Socket 1155 Intel Z77 $120
Intel Core i5 3570K $200
Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO $30
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL9 $52
Samsung 840 Series SSD 120GB $110
Seagate Barracuda (ST1000DM003) SATA3 6.0Gb/s 1TB 64MB Cache $70
Sapphire (11196-02-40G/11196-10-40G) AMD Radeon HD 7950 3GB $290

Total is $ 982. Note: Canadian and US dollars are nearly equivalent today. (They've been within +/- 2 cents for the past 6 months.)

Personally I prefer Nvidia to AMD, but the 7950 is priced nearly the same as a 660Ti here, so it's the better buy. I also do not like Sapphire as a brand (from past experience). They cost less for a reason. For $20 more I'd get an Asus, Gigabyte, or MSI model. Note, that a copy of Windows is not included in the above. I'd also get a better fan for the heatsink and optionally an exhaust fan. I have 2 Corsair SP120 (Quiet Editions) on my heatsink and a Nexus as an exhaust. I also cannot live with onboard audio, but that increases cost. A Xonar DGX is $45 here.

Shoot. I forgot to include a power supply! Mine has an Antec EA-650 Earthwatts Platinum ($110). It's not modular, but I only have one excess cable which is easy to bundle up behind the motherboard. Plus, it's only 140 mm long (thus, a 120mm fan), so lots of room if you add an optical drive.


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You are running Mac OS on a Maximus V GENE? mind giving me a quick guide?


Hi ANDMYGUN,

I'd be happy to help you. It was the easiest OSX set up for me and everything pretty much works out of the box except for the USB3/USB2 specific issue but anyways, the guide I followed is now gone but you can grab it via google: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YKv0SB1ge-YJ:www.tonymacx86.com/user-builds/81977-pjalms-asus-mvg-hackintosh-pro-post509057.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Basically, I purchased a copy of Mountain Lion on my AppStore account and created a flash USB stick via another Mac Machine; installed the modified BIOS (which allows for AppleCPUManagement); installed Mountain Lion via USB stick; ran MultiBeast utility with the options listed in his guide and we were golden.

I wanted to use my RevoDrive with it, so I installed the RAID drivers and used SuperDuper to clone it over.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> Hi ANDMYGUN,
> 
> I'd be happy to help you. It was the easiest OSX set up for me and everything pretty much works out of the box except for the USB3/USB2 specific issue but anyways, the guide I followed is now gone but you can grab it via google: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:YKv0SB1ge-YJ:www.tonymacx86.com/user-builds/81977-pjalms-asus-mvg-hackintosh-pro-post509057.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> 
> Basically, I purchased a copy of Mountain Lion on my AppStore account and created a flash USB stick via another Mac Machine; installed the modified BIOS (which allows for AppleCPUManagement); installed Mountain Lion via USB stick; ran MultiBeast utility with the options listed in his guide and we were golden.
> 
> I wanted to use my RevoDrive with it, so I installed the RAID drivers and used SuperDuper to clone it over.


That's pretty awesome. I haven't gotten around to learning how to install OSx on mine, this will be my first hackintosh. I already have the OS on a USB stick, used that to update my MBP, heard that my sound card wouldn't work and that I'd have to reflash my bios, and then.. all progress stopped.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmerzhotel*
> 
> Hi guys. I am from Germany reading through this thread for weeks now. Got a TJ08 and before i can post some Pics of my build and tell you it´s specs, i need this ^^ problem solved also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not find a good answer for that.
> 
> Thanks.


Before we tell you exactly how to solve the issue, we'll need to know which adapter you're trying to use.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I found this pic on the HDD and thought that I would share it.


----------



## Schmerzhotel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> Before we tell you exactly how to solve the issue, we'll need to know which adapter you're trying to use.


This one!


----------



## chavenz

The Nexus Doubletwin I ordered finally arrived, and I shifted my hard drives up to the 5.25" drive bays.




My cable management is quite bad


----------



## mooseslayer

well i have update my system with cpu block and 120 rad so im ready with it...i think


----------



## thetechguy21

A couple of Pictures of my Silverstone PS07 basicaly the same. Is still working in progress and have a liquid cooler on its way and also some LED's. Sorry for the bad lighting and quality.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

Could some one tell me if i can use the internal 4 bay HDD if i have all 4 ram sticks inserted (G- Skills trident x)?

Thanks


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmerzhotel*
> 
> This one!


I wasn't able to find any information about the adapter online. Are the mounting holes not lining up with those on the sides of the bay?


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well i have update my system with cpu block and 120 rad so im ready with it...i think


Looks good!


----------



## mooseslayer

thanks


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anteante*
> 
> My first post here, just want to show my newly watercooled TJ08-e build. Not 100% done yet , will need to fix some wires and then make a window.
> 
> Hope u like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Fix those wires and do us all a favor and take more photos and your in the hall of fame!

Kidding, that's a great build dude!

P.S Your in anyway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> I found this pic on the HDD and thought that I would share it.


So clean!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Could some one tell me if i can use the internal 4 bay HDD if i have all 4 ram sticks inserted (G- Skills trident x)?
> 
> Thanks


Can't say for sure but if they do you can unscrew the bays and rotate them like mine using velcro, with on vibration


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chavenz*
> 
> The Nexus Doubletwin I ordered finally arrived, and I shifted my hard drives up to the 5.25" drive bays.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cable management is quite bad


Cool, might use something like that in one of my mATX case's. Does it populate on 5.25" bay, or two?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well i have update my system with cpu block and 120 rad so im ready with it...i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean looking loop and nice window mod. Pop that side panel off so we can see more.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of Pictures of my Silverstone PS07 basicaly the same. Is still working in progress and have a liquid cooler on its way and also some LED's. Sorry for the bad lighting and quality.


Clean Window Mod.


----------



## Schmerzhotel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> I wasn't able to find any information about the adapter online. Are the mounting holes not lining up with those on the sides of the bay?


Yes they are, but the hole towards the front of the case uses the same as the front bay cover does. But i found some u-shaped brackets, maybe i´ll be able to custom build me a holder for my hdd.
And maybe i will have to cut off some material of the cover...

I´ll be back.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi, Could some one tell me if i can use the internal 4 bay HDD if i have all 4 ram sticks inserted (G- Skills trident x)? Thanks


I found an early post about RipsawX modules by nagle3092: "My ripjawsx fit fine there is only a couple mm of space though between the top of the dimms and where the hdd would be."
(Post #61, Page 7).

I checked on the G Skill website and found that the RipsawX modules are 40 mm tall. Your Trident X modules are 54 mm tall, so I don't think that they can fit behind the 3.5 inch drive bay. Sorry.

Update: I remembered that the Trident X heatsink's upper fins section is designed to be removable. A quick search found this thread in a G Skill forum which stated the height without the fins is only 38 mm. So, if you are willing to remove the fins, your Trident X will fit behind the 3.5 inch drive bay after all.


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I found an early post about RipsawX modules by nagle3092: "My ripjawsx fit fine there is only a couple mm of space though between the top of the dimms and where the hdd would be."
> (Post #61, Page 7).
> 
> I checked on the G Skill website and found that the RipsawX modules are 40 mm tall. Your Trident X modules are 54 mm tall, so I don't think that they can fit behind the 3.5 inch drive bay. Sorry.
> 
> Update: I remembered that the Trident X heatsink's upper fins section is designed to be removable. A quick search found this thread in a G Skill forum which stated the height without the fins is only 38 mm. So, if you are willing to remove the fins, your Trident X will fit behind the 3.5 inch drive bay after all.


I have 4x8gb RipJaws X with the HDD cage and it fits. I don't think the Trident X will fit but you can always slide off the fins.


----------



## squarebox

Just manage to compete my TJ08E build but I'm pretty disappointed by the loud front AP181 fan.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> Just manage to compete my TJ08E build but I'm pretty disappointed by the loud front AP181 fan.


Mine is pretty loud as well so when I'm not playing any games or not using any intense software I just set it to low.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> Just manage to compete my TJ08E build but I'm pretty disappointed by the loud front AP181 fan.


Have the same motherboard as you. Are you letting the BIOS control the fan speed? You can also use the Fan Xpert program it comes with. What is the rpm? Mine is not very loud and using the BIOS's Standard profile my rpm is around 800.


----------



## daMystery1

I have found that the FRONT FAN only starts to get a little louder from 780+ RPM - under this speed it is fine.

I set it around 750 RPM on low speed with a warm system in ASUS Fan Expert as:
Tools > Fan Expert+ > Fan Name > Chassis Fan 2 > Setting > USER > Slider = 85% > Apply [ = 750/760 RPM ] No doubt there will be a plus or minus production difference between individual fans. At this setting, the Fast speed is just under 1200 RPM but only seems to drop the CPU temp a 2-3 degrees C. if required.
Yes, it is a lot louder on Fast/High at 1200 RPM so I seldom use it on this setting.


----------



## mooseslayer

mironccr345 here are the pop off photo


----------



## seraph84

I don't really have any issues with the fan noise. Yes, it's pretty audible around 800rpm and above, but i only have it set to that when i'm gaming, and then i have sounds to drown it out.

When i'm surfing the web i have the switch on low, and with the stock FanXpert profile it spins at about 400rpm and is dead silent. temps are all in the mid 30s so i don't see the need for any faster on the AP181.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> mironccr345 here are the pop off photo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks man. Looks really good. How are you're temps?


----------



## mooseslayer

well im running @ 4,7GHz on 4 cores and 4,8Ghz on 1 core. the temps when i run prime 95 64bit stops @ 69 and the gpu with 3D mark 11 45 degree, so its not that bad... the 180 fan i run at 50% and full trottle on 120 fan and full speed on pump


----------



## Bennakhi

what is the best cpu cooler u can fit in TJ08E ? I have Corsair H80i, and I don't feel its effective under load
you can see my problem here http://www.overclock.net/t/1354373/heating-problem-3750k


----------



## chavenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Cool, might use something like that in one of my mATX case's. Does it populate on 5.25" bay, or two?
> Clean looking loop and nice window mod. Pop that side panel off so we can see more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean Window Mod.


I guess it occupies one 5.25" bay for 2 HDDs, as another forumer here uses 2 of these to fix 4 HDDs at the 5.25" bay.


----------



## mooseslayer

i have a 5" LCD display thats why i have the tank and pump in side


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> what is the best cpu cooler u can fit in TJ08E ? I have Corsair H80i, and I don't feel its effective under load
> you can see my problem here http://www.overclock.net/t/1354373/heating-problem-3750k


I read your thread in the other forum and these thoughts/ideas came to mind:

1. You used rubbing compound to remove the manufacturer's thermal compound. Could this have left a waxy or oily residue on the heatsink surface? I would clean it with a powerful organic solvent and then rinse with pure methyl or isopropyl alcohol. For the future, I use the 2 part cleaner ArctiClean.

2. How is the pump powered? If it is plugged into a fan header then I would disable the Fan Speed Control for that header in the BIOS and Fan Xpert+ application. If it's plugged into a 4 pin Molex then ignore this suggestion.

3. Fan direction. I believe that Corsair recommends having the radiator fan blowing through the radiator and into the case. Given the large 180 mm front panel fan, I think blowing outwards through the radiator makes more sense. Again, if you already have it like this, never mind.

Good luck!


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I read your thread in the other forum and these thoughts/ideas came to mind:
> 
> 1. You used rubbing compound to remove the manufacturer's thermal compound. Could this have left a waxy or oily residue on the heatsink surface? I would clean it with a powerful organic solvent and then rinse with pure methyl or isopropyl alcohol. For the future, I use the 2 part cleaner ArctiClean.
> 
> 2. How is the pump powered? If it is plugged into a fan header then I would disable the Fan Speed Control for that header in the BIOS and Fan Xpert+ application. If it's plugged into a 4 pin Molex then ignore this suggestion.
> 
> 3. Fan direction. I believe that Corsair recommends having the radiator fan blowing through the radiator and into the case. Given the large 180 mm front panel fan, I think blowing outwards through the radiator makes more sense. Again, if you already have it like this, never mind.
> 
> Good luck!


1. I used rubbing alcohol to remove to remove the manufacturer's thermal compound.
2. The pump plugged into SATA power cable
3. I got that


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> 1. I used rubbing alcohol to remove to remove the manufacturer's thermal compound.
> 2. The pump plugged into SATA power cable
> 3. I got that


3 strikes, eh? Sorry I could not help. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> 1. I used rubbing alcohol to remove to remove the manufacturer's thermal compound.
> 2. The pump plugged into SATA power cable
> 3. I got that


try if you can to lower the speed of the pump...when i did it on my home made watercooling system i lower the temps by 10 degree. i get 59 in prime 95. i only use one fan on my rad on full trottle sucking out air not push and pull


----------



## swunder

Ok got mine up and running, and wired









PITA to wire... and the job isn't even that great!

Asus Maximus Gene IV (z68)
i2500k
Corsair H50 w/2x Gentle Typhoons
Galaxy GTX 560Ti 448 core
16GB G.Skill Sniper
180Gb Intel 520
1TB Samsung F1


----------



## MetallicAcid

Welcome Swunder!

Are you using a Silverstone PSU?


----------



## swunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Welcome Swunder!
> 
> Are you using a Silverstone PSU?


Nope its a Seasonic X750 Gold.


----------



## CycloROG

I finally managed to build my first PC:

Silverstone TJ08e (of course)
AMD A10 5800k
ASUS F2A85-m-LE
Kingston HyperX Predator 8gb 1866mhz
Western Digital Caviar Green 2tb
Samsung 120gb 840 series
Silverstone 550W Strider Gold
Pioneer Blu Ray combo
CoolerMaster Hyper 212 (with corsair SP120)

All of the peripherals/ cables outside of the case are temporary until I get my hands on some decent gear.

Yes, the cable management got very tight at one point...


----------



## Seredin

oops, double posted


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swunder*
> 
> Ok got mine up and running, and wired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PITA to wire... and the job isn't even that great!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus Gene IV (z68)
> i2500k
> Corsair H50 w/2x Gentle Typhoons
> Galaxy GTX 560Ti 448 core
> 16GB G.Skill Sniper
> 180Gb Intel 520
> 1TB Samsung F1


Can you rotate the 180 fan and hide some of those connector cables?

Lookin good though, I can't wait for my case to come in









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CycloROG*
> 
> I finally managed to build my first PC:
> 
> Silverstone TJ08e (of course)
> AMD A10 5800k
> ASUS F2A85-m-LE
> Kingston HyperX Predator 8gb 1866mhz
> Western Digital Caviar Green 2tb
> Samsung 120gb 840 series
> Silverstone 550W Strider Gold
> Pioneer Blu Ray combo
> CoolerMaster Hyper 212 (with corsair SP120)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> All of the peripherals/ cables outside of the case are temporary until I get my hands on some decent gear.
> 
> Yes, the cable management got very tight at one point...


Your cleanliness makes that case look huge. Kudos to you, sir.


----------



## squishysquishy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CycloROG*
> 
> I finally managed to build my first PC:
> 
> Silverstone TJ08e (of course)
> AMD A10 5800k
> ASUS F2A85-m-LE
> Kingston HyperX Predator 8gb 1866mhz
> Western Digital Caviar Green 2tb
> Samsung 120gb 840 series
> Silverstone 550W Strider Gold
> Pioneer Blu Ray combo
> CoolerMaster Hyper 212 (with corsair SP120)
> 
> All of the peripherals/ cables outside of the case are temporary until I get my hands on some decent gear.
> 
> Yes, the cable management got very tight at one point...






The lack of GPU makes this case look small. *nod* that has to be it.

Also, you only see only 3inches of cabling that is impressive.


----------



## charleybwoy

Hello everyone! I just wanted to share my build with you








It is a TJ08-E Indeed, with a BioHazard theme!
Hope you enjoy it









http://www.overclock.net/t/1355200/biohazard-watercooled-tj08-e/0_100


----------



## rpch

Anyone using this fan on our case? http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=366


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Anyone using this fan on our case? http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=366


Thats cool! Sits on 120mm hole placement.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thats cool! Sits on 120mm hole placement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpch*
> 
> Anyone using this fan on our case? http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=366


But can it fit in the rear 120 mm fan location? I'm not sure there is enough space between the motherboard's rear I/O panel and the and the case's side panel. I'd like it to fit!


----------



## aln688

I'm starting a 3930K build, and found the perfect feet for my case:


----------



## MetallicAcid

Nice feet!


----------



## Lutfij

yeah, nice feet indeed, are they MNPCtech?


----------



## aln688

They are, here's more photographs:


----------



## aln688

They are Lian-Li SD-02A (35mm diameter). I've also got Lian-Li shiny black rimmed feet too, instead of the silver. They'll fit perfect because the TJ08-E has a hole above each rubber foot going through the case, which is perfect for the screw the Lian-Li feet requires.


----------



## MiiX

is it possible to fit a 240 radiator in the bottom of this case?


----------



## aln688

...and for comparison here's the black feet, although these are 45mm diameter so they stick out a little:


----------



## fullderp

Hi Gents,

Sorry to ask what's probably a rudimentary question at this point - but does anyone know if Nexus Silicone fan mounts can be used with the case easily for the 180 and 120mm fan mounts?
https://www.google.com/search?q=nexus%20silicone%20fan%20vibration%20absorber%20mounts&hl=en&biw=2560&bih=1364&sei=R8EWUYe-LYaSiAf8v4DIDQ&tbm=isch

I'm hoping to make as absoloutely as quiet as possible a TJ08-E via air that I can. (It has to be as quiet or quieter than my P183, which is extremely quiet)
Thanks all









EDIT:
Looks like I should've been searching this thread harder.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/350#post_15043925
Although I don't understand how they fit in to the hole, I'm sure I'll figure it out.

Anyone have any thoughts on this cheap fan controller, would it work with the 180mm front fan?
Deepcool Rockman Fan Controller Black
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=13206
I specifically want to keep that front fan as quiet as possible


----------



## thetechguy21

A small update now with a liquid cooler my next update might be a set of the new silverstone sleeved extensions or a Noctua NF-F12 fan since the included is quite loud at 30%+ but ill use it at the back so that i dont have to see it


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thats cool! Sits on 120mm hole placement.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> But can it fit in the rear 120 mm fan location? I'm not sure there is enough space between the motherboard's rear I/O panel and the and the case's side panel. I'd like it to fit!


I think there's not enough room, even if it has a 120mm hole placement. Gonna ask silverstone about it


----------



## MetallicAcid

Sounds like a plan rpch!


----------



## rpch

Silverstonetek is on a holiday.

Quote:


> Dear Sir / Madam,
> Thank you very much for purchasing and interest in SilverStone. We are on the Chinese
> New Year holidays and will back to work on 2013 / 2 / 18. Sorry that we can't help
> you solved your question immediately, but we will reply you as soon as possible when
> we get back. Best wishes for a Happy Chinese New Year.
> 
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.


Kung Hei Fat Choi!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> A small update now with a liquid cooler my next update might be a set of the new silverstone sleeved extensions or a Noctua NF-F12 fan since the included is quite loud at 30%+ but ill use it at the back so that i dont have to see it


Hey, nice clean build. I just noticed the Apple sticker on the interior panel beside the power supply. Is this another Hackintosh?


----------



## thetechguy21

I tried installing mountain lion but it did not worked with my 650 ti its there just IDK I dont even like apple but I wanted to dual boot the pc. Im putting some sleeved cables this wednesday insted of just electrical tape so that the ugly colors wont be visible.


----------



## aln688

The 180mm front fan, I know there's a switch on the side of the case for this fan, but can it be plugged into the motherboard and speed controlled that way? I'd like to get near-PWM speed control as much as possible for this fan. I've looked for a 180mm PWM fan, no luck.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> The 180mm front fan, I know there's a switch on the side of the case for this fan, but can it be plugged into the motherboard and speed controlled that way? I'd like to get near-PWM speed control as much as possible for this fan. I've looked for a 180mm PWM fan, no luck.


Yes, the option to control the fan via the motherboard is available.. Just make sure you switch the fan onto the "high" setting on the switch before applying the setting from within the software.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Yes, the option to control the fan via the motherboard is available.. Just make sure you switch the fan onto the "high" setting on the switch before applying the setting from within the software.


Sounds good, thanks, and from there it's presumably DC/voltage controlled? I hope I get a good speed range on the Rampage IV Gene board.

Also, are there good PSU choices for this case? I'd like a SilverStone PSU, but the shortest one I can find is only Silver-rated.


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Also, are there good PSU choices for this case? I'd like a SilverStone PSU, but the shortest one I can find is only Silver-rated.


I have the Seasonic X-760 Gold PSU. Love it to bits. great PSU, solid rails all the time, handles everything with ease. It's also 160mm deep, which is the recommended length.

If you're brimming with dollars, Seasonic also make a new Platinum 660/760/860W which is 160mm deep.

Basically i'm recommending the whole seasonic X series and platinum series haha.


----------



## Qrash

Or
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Also, are there good PSU choices for this case? I'd like a SilverStone PSU, but the shortest one I can find is only Silver-rated.


I have an Antec EA-650 Earthwatts Platinum that's only 140mm long. This has had decent reviews online and worked well so far. It is NOT modular, but it's easy to hide the cables in this case. Seasonic would've been my first choice, but I got fixated on having more room between the PS and optical drive.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have an AX850, it fits without problem if you do not run 2 optical drives. Cables are almost perfect length without modification.


----------



## aln688

Thanks for the recommendations. I know someone with a Platinum 860, SS-860XP, and it's not 160mm long, more like 190mm. The product page for that particular PSU is wrong (maybe over zealous copy & paste on the web-page):

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm

It looks like the Platinum 760W, X750, X850 or AX860i are likely choices. I like modular, only installing the cables I want. My optical drive is only 170mm, so I'm hoping that creates more distance between itself and the PSU.

EDIT: For people with the H80/H80i, have you tried flush mounting the radiator against the inside of the case, and having just one fan on the inside blowing out? I was thinking about doing this to minimise the fan + radiator + fan hitting the CPU block.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have tried with just one fan. There were no problems, and there was just a 4°c increase. I was using Noctua NF-F12's at that point, and they have the best static pressure VS noise. Depending on the fans, you will see a bigger increase.

Even if there are both fans attached, and the second fan was slightly touching the block, it was not a problem!


----------



## douglatins

About PSU lengh, i have a Seasonic 1000W Platinum over here, had to do some bending with the cables, but they fit just fine, and i can use the routing holes.


----------



## seraph84

There is an old and a new Platinum 860W in the Seasonic range.

Yes, the old one was 190mm. If you can locate the new one, it is only 160mm.

Look - here is the link to the 190mm version also still current on Seasonic's website:

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> It looks like the Platinum 760W, X750, X850 or AX860i are likely choices. I like modular, only installing the cables I want. My optical drive is only 170mm, so I'm hoping that creates more distance between itself and the PSU.


Be aware that Seasonic has just issued a new revision of the X-series power supplies. They are still 160 mm long. The distinguishing feature is an extra switch near the cable connectors that lets you choose between two fan modes (Hybrid Silent and Normal). Recent review of the 750W model on PC Perspective.


----------



## bonecandy

Soo, first post here at Overclock.net. I just recently moved my build over from an Antec 300 Illusion, and I'm thinking now is a good time to upgrade my graphics (560ti) considering the GPU delays.

I've been looking at prices for the 7970, 7950, and 670, but my main concern is cooling. Will I have a major problem with temps with any of these, considering they probably won't be a blower-type GPU. My cooling just consists of the standard front fan, my Hyper 212+, and I'm installing a GT AP15 in the rear as soon as my rubber screws arrive (what were they thinking with the included screws!?) and replacing my Hyper 212+ fan with a NF-F12 (I'm just trying to keep my PC as silent as possible, within reason).

I'm just worried that with high-end cards like the 7970, my case temps will skyrocket. Do I have anything to fear?
Thanks chums!


----------



## Qrash

With your Corsair TX650M installed with the fan at the top of the case (facing the mesh) the front 180 mm fan should provide enough positive pressure inside the case to help any GPU heatsink exhaust out the vented expansion slot covers. Plus, if you stick to a good GPU air cooler like the ones on Asus (DirectCU), Gigabyte (Windforce), and MSI (Twin Frozr) you will get better cooling and lower noise levels than a reference design blower-type cooler.


----------



## seraph84

check my sig for the parts i have. basically a good quality cooler on a 7950 which blows into the case, and a 212 evo similar to yours. i don't even have a 120mm fan on the rear and i have no problems whatsoever with temps.

as said above, the 180mm fan at the front does a pretty good job of ensuring internal heat is exhausted out of the vented expansion slot covers as well as all other gaps that are present in the case.

can't emphasise enough though, make sure your psu has the fan facing upwards.


----------



## aln688

Is anyone here using the Rampage IV Gene board? ...and also, use it to speed control the front 180mm fan? I haven't bought the board yet, but am hesitating in doing so as I don't know to what extent it'll be able to control the front fan.


----------



## bonecandy

Thanks guys, you have assuaged any fears I have had about temps! And no worries about the PSU, the fan faces upward.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> There is an old and a new Platinum 860W in the Seasonic range.
> 
> Yes, the old one was 190mm. If you can locate the new one, it is only 160mm.
> 
> Look - here is the link to the 190mm version also still current on Seasonic's website:
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series.htm


Yes, I see on the web-site it says 190mm. I tried looking for the 160mm version, I can't find it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Be aware that Seasonic has just issued a new revision of the X-series power supplies. They are still 160 mm long. The distinguishing feature is an extra switch near the cable connectors that lets you choose between two fan modes (Hybrid Silent and Normal). Recent review of the 750W model on PC Perspective.


Great, so the newer X-series ends in model number "KM"?


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Yes, I see on the web-site it says 190mm. I tried looking for the 160mm version, I can't find it.


http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm

The new Platinum models which are 160mm deep have a part number which ends in "XP2".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Great, so the newer X-series ends in model number "KM"?


http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm

The new X-series models have a part number which ends in "KM3".


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm
> 
> The new Platinum models which are 160mm deep have a part number which ends in "XP2".
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_KM3_650-750-850.htm
> 
> The new X-series models have a part number which ends in "KM3".


Thanks. I looked for SS-xxxXP2 PSUs, nothing, they seem to be available only in Asia. I think the KM3 PSUs are my best option, more than likely the 850 watt as I'll be using an EVGA GTX 690 on this build.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I think the KM3 PSUs are my best option, more than likely the 850 watt as I'll be using an EVGA GTX 690 on this build.


WOW, a GTX 690! That will be a first for the thread (club). I can't wait to see it.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> WOW, a GTX 690! That will be a first for the thread (club). I can't wait to see it.


Heh, I'm hoping everything works out for this. Actually two other users have a 690 in this thread, one is called "Mister Penguin" and the other is "loc125" - both are really great builds.

EDIT: With the SilverStone FP58 device:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en



...it looks great, space for a slim DVD/Bluray burner with up to four SSDs underneath, but how do you eject a disc? I don't see any button.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Heh, I'm hoping everything works out for this. Actually two other users have a 690 in this thread, one is called "Mister Penguin" and the other is "loc125" - both are really great builds.
> 
> EDIT: With the SilverStone FP58 device:
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=326&area=en
> 
> 
> 
> ...it looks great, space for a slim DVD/Bluray burner with up to four SSDs underneath, but how do you eject a disc? I don't see any button.


Unfortunately there is no button, but here is a link for a "How To" on creating and quick eject icon. Then your computer will be more like a mac!

EDIT: I wonder if it can be modded to fit a 3.5 HDD...


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> ... but here is a link for a "How To" on creating and eject _dick_ icon.


freudian slip there MA?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> freudian slip there MA?


HAHA!! Risks of typing just after waking up.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> With the SilverStone FP58 device: ....it looks great, space for a slim DVD/Bluray burner with up to four SSDs underneath, but how do you eject a disc? I don't see any button.


I'm about to use a similar device from Bytecc, their BRACKET-535:

http://byteccusa.com/index.php/accessories/case-accessories/bracket-535-html.html


It permits use of slim optical devices with a tray which are more common and less costly than slot units. Underneath in the lower half you can have one 2.5 inch device (laptop HD or SSD) or a 3.5 inch HD or a second slim optical drive. The Bracket-535 does not come with a SlimSATA adapter.


----------



## Seredin

Anybody know if this series of reservoir/pump combos fits the TJ08-E aesthetic?

There's nothing worse than something that's _close_ but not quite perfect and I'd hate to find out the day it arrives in the post.


----------



## adbp1

can anyone recommend a cooler, im looking prob water cooler as i have the hdd cage in and dont have much space, been looking at antec khuler 920 which has :
- Fan Speed: 700 - 2400 RPM (PWM controlled)
- Radiator Dmensions: 151 x 120 x 49mm
- Fan Dimensions: 120 x 120 x 25mm
- Air Flow: 110 CFM

is this any good?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adbp1*
> 
> can anyone recommend a cooler, im looking prob water cooler as i have the hdd cage in and dont have much space


Build it, man!


----------



## mooseslayer

seam so








http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/9571-ergo#image5


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> seam so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/9571-ergo#image5


HOLY CRAP. That is almost the EXACT build I want, part for part.
+REP for that dig!


----------



## aln688

@Qrash - Nice! I'm shying away from this type of device due to the limited range of slot loading Bluray burners. I think my two 5.25" bays will be occupied by 1) Plextor PX-880SA, and 2) ICY DOCK MB994SP-4SB-1 bay device:



...and the good thing about this device is, for each of the four 2.5" drives it can hold in hot-swap it only needs one Molex power connector:



Of course on the board I want to use, I only have two 6Gbp/s ports, but still, expansion is there if I need it. Also, because it'll be SSD only, there's an on/off switch for the rear fans, which won't be used.


----------



## goody83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> @Qrash - Nice! I'm shying away from this type of device due to the limited range of slot loading Bluray burners. I think my two 5.25" bays will be occupied by 1) Plextor PX-880SA, and 2) ICY DOCK MB994SP-4SB-1 bay device:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the good thing about this device is, for each of the four 2.5" drives it can hold in hot-swap it only needs one Molex power connector:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course on the board I want to use, I only have two 6Gbp/s ports, but still, expansion is there if I need it. Also, because it'll be SSD only, there's an on/off switch for the rear fans, which won't be used.


i use the icy dock device and i love it.


----------



## Qrash

@aln688. Yeah, that's why I'm using a slim optical with a tray loading mechanism. BTW, really nice dock. Great features. And I thought I had a lot of SSDs in my collection! But only one inside my case.


----------



## aln688

I know case cost has to be considered, but I wish the TJ08-E had a thicker/resilient coating of paint:


----------



## Qrash

Good point. It's on the bottom (out of sight), but still it sucks to see damage like that from a small bolt. Hmm, maybe I'll pull out those old thin red cardboard (fiberboard?) washers and add them under the heads of such bolts. I wish they were black. Maybe a Sharpee will help with that. Yeah, dumb but it is on the bottom.

Or make clear ones from some packaging plastic with a couple of punches.


----------



## aln688

I've never owned a case, of any price range, where the black paint comes off so easily. Sad part is, even my considerably more expensive TJ04-E has the same problem, flaking black paint. The paint coating SilverStone uses on the steel part of their cases needs revised, it simply comes off too easily. Any black paint (including the Sharpee) I use to try and cover it won't match what's already on it, I might leave it as is.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> HOLY CRAP. That is almost the EXACT build I want, part for part.
> +REP for that dig!


And almost the same as what I am planning. Ideal for working out what fittings I need to order.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> And almost the same as what I am planning. Ideal for working out what fittings I need to order.


My only problem with that build is his decision to settle for tubing and sleeving that are different shades of grey. Maybe that's what he was going for, idk. I'll probably spend some money on a variety of tubing colors so I get just the right color to match the sleeving I decide on (probably MDPC)


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> My only problem with that build is his decision to settle for tubing and sleeving that are different shades of grey. Maybe that's what he was going for, idk. I'll probably spend some money on a variety of tubing colors so I get just the right color to match the sleeving I decide on (probably MDPC)


I'm going for white masterkleer tubing with white bitspower 45deg / 90 deg fittings (where needed) and white monsoon compression fittings. I've also gone with the corsair white braided cables for the power supply.
The only thing I definately will do different is to have both fans on the rads sucking out. Becuase of this, I am going to fit two 120mm fan filters into the base of the case so that cool air is sucked in from under the case. If I need to, I will add fans here as I really don't want any hot air blowing over any components.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> I'm going for white masterkleer tubing with white bitspower 45deg / 90 deg fittings (where needed) and white monsoon compression fittings. I've also gone with the corsair white braided cables for the power supply.
> The only thing I definately will do different is to have both fans on the rads sucking out. Becuase of this, I am going to fit two 120mm fan filters into the base of the case so that cool air is sucked in from under the case. If I need to, I will add fans here as I really don't want any hot air blowing over any components.


While we're chatting, I'll go ahead and post my current spreadsheet for this build.


Spoiler: Courtesy spoiler







Any thoughts?

The "need" column represents what I think I would need to get in the first wave of purchases to get going. I already have RAM and a GPU, and I might as well not watercool my 560ti if a 660 (or better, depending on prices) is in the works eventually. Also, cable sleeving can wait too.

The "want" column obviously what I will eventually want, maybe a paycheck or two down the road. Current budget is $1000, thanks to a larger tax return than I initially expected.









Thoughts or critique?


----------



## zer0sum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> Heh, I'm hoping everything works out for this. Actually two other users have a 690 in this thread, one is called "Mister Penguin" and the other is "loc125" - both are really great builds.


I have one as well. Just need the time to get my new AX860 in and the XSPC block on the 690 and swap it in


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I've never owned a case, of any price range, where the black paint comes off so easily. Sad part is, even my considerably more expensive TJ04-E has the same problem, flaking black paint. The paint coating SilverStone uses on the steel part of their cases needs revised, it simply comes off too easily. Any black paint (including the Sharpee) I use to try and cover it won't match what's already on it, I might leave it as is.


There's a chance you may be confusing paint with powder coat. On these cases, yes, the paint is pretty thin. However, most cases from other manufacturers use powder coat. The powder coat is much more difficult to scratch and holds up a lot better than paint.

When dealing with painted cases (from all vendors), you'll run into problems like this. Unfortunately, its just how it is....

On one of my builds in the TJ08, we sanded it down and powder coated it with a high gloss white. Its now super durable and won't flake. My other mod which is almost done, we're doing paint. So I do expect it to not be as durable but will still be OK.


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> There's a chance you may be confusing paint with powder coat. On these cases, yes, the paint is pretty thin. However, most cases from other manufacturers use powder coat. The powder coat is much more difficult to scratch and holds up a lot better than paint.
> 
> When dealing with painted cases (from all vendors), you'll run into problems like this. Unfortunately, its just how it is....
> 
> On one of my builds in the TJ08, we sanded it down and powder coated it with a high gloss white. Its now super durable and won't flake. My other mod which is almost done, we're doing paint. So I do expect it to not be as durable but will still be OK.


I think I am confusing the two types of coatings. The panels on this case look shiny (paint), where-as the powder coat has a matte look to it. If I had the facilities to sand down this case and re-coat it with black powder coat, I would.

On a different subject, anyone notice the power button randomly sticks when pressed? Press it once, it stays in, fine, if I press again to eject, it sticks. Not a big problem, just something I observed considering I'll be using this button almost daily.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aln688*
> 
> I think I am confusing the two types of coatings. The panels on this case look shiny (paint), where-as the powder coat has a matte look to it. If I had the facilities to sand down this case and re-coat it with black powder coat, I would.
> 
> On a different subject, anyone notice the power button randomly sticks when pressed? Press it once, it stays in, fine, if I press again to eject, it sticks. Not a big problem, just something I observed considering I'll be using this button almost daily.


This is not a problem that I have encountered... Although, you could try this to fix the problem. Remove the front panel (6 screws from inside the case have to be removed), take the power button and sand it down 1mm.


----------



## frutte

Hi,
first of all, this thread made me want to swap my Lian-Li V354 case to the Silverstone TJ08-E, and so I did. I still think the V354 is a good and even better looking case, but on the inside, it lacks some important features like cable-management possibilities, support for really wide gpus (the psu gets in the way) and so on.

I kept some parts from my old build, but replaced GPU from a 6950 to the Asus Matrix 7970. Also, I changed my H50 to the Dark Rock Pro 2 from Be Quiet. (I read in this thread that it would fit, however, it ditn't on my board.. I am still using the Rampage Gene III so I am on the 1366 socket) As you can see in my picture, it hangs/rests on the side of the case making the side panel impossible to put on, so I needed to make minor ghettomod adjustments to the door.

I am super happy with this build, and I will gladly recommend the case to anyone who asks. I will begin making smaller mods to the case, and I am thinking about adding a window to it. I will also get rid of the optical drive, or get a slim slot-in, to have more space for that huge front-panel USB cable









Anyway, here is my build, and I will probably see you in this thread in the future!!

Front


Back


Big cooler hanging out


I would present a view from the top, but I need to work a bit more on cables there..


----------



## Qrash

Hi frutte and welcome to the TJ08-E Club! You have a nice clean build. Lately we've seen mostly water-cooled setups so an all air-cooled system is refreshing. It's too bad about your CPU heatsink not quite fitting. It doesn't look like it needs much more room. Perhaps your window mod can provide the extra space needed. Keep us updated.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frutte*
> 
> Hi,
> first of all, this thread made me want to swap my Lian-Li V354 case to the Silverstone TJ08-E, and so I did. I still think the V354 is a good and even better looking case, but on the inside, it lacks some important features like cable-management possibilities, support for really wide gpus (the psu gets in the way) and so on.
> 
> I kept some parts from my old build, but replaced GPU from a 6950 to the Asus Matrix 7970. Also, I changed my H50 to the Dark Rock Pro 2 from Be Quiet. (I read in this thread that it would fit, however, it ditn't on my board.. I am still using the Rampage Gene III so I am on the 1366 socket) As you can see in my picture, it hangs/rests on the side of the case making the side panel impossible to put on, so I needed to make minor ghettomod adjustments to the door.
> 
> I am super happy with this build, and I will gladly recommend the case to anyone who asks. I will begin making smaller mods to the case, and I am thinking about adding a window to it. I will also get rid of the optical drive, or get a slim slot-in, to have more space for that huge front-panel USB cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is my build, and I will probably see you in this thread in the future!!


Excellent build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daMystery1

Silicone mounts depending on the quality could be OK. I have a Deepcool UF120 PWM Rear Fan and it has Silicone fan mounts and they seem to hold perfectly. The fan housing also has a layered construction with a plastic core and silicone as an outer layer so there is no screw or plastic to metal contact.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi guys!

Here's my rig with the new pump.





Some more pics here


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Here's my rig with the new pump.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more pics here


Dig the window and the color scheme. But I wonder why you have the white fan?
How did you mount that pump/reservoir? It looks DIY, amirite?
Also, what are those little PCI cards that have what look like knobs coming out the back of the case? They look cool, but what are they? WiFi card and something else maybe?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frutte*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> first of all, this thread made me want to swap my Lian-Li V354 case to the Silverstone TJ08-E, and so I did. I still think the V354 is a good and even better looking case, but on the inside, it lacks some important features like cable-management possibilities, support for really wide gpus (the psu gets in the way) and so on.
> 
> I kept some parts from my old build, but replaced GPU from a 6950 to the Asus Matrix 7970. Also, I changed my H50 to the Dark Rock Pro 2 from Be Quiet. (I read in this thread that it would fit, however, it ditn't on my board.. I am still using the Rampage Gene III so I am on the 1366 socket) As you can see in my picture, it hangs/rests on the side of the case making the side panel impossible to put on, so I needed to make minor ghettomod adjustments to the door.
> 
> I am super happy with this build, and I will gladly recommend the case to anyone who asks. I will begin making smaller mods to the case, and I am thinking about adding a window to it. I will also get rid of the optical drive, or get a slim slot-in, to have more space for that huge front-panel USB cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is my build, and I will probably see you in this thread in the future!!
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> Big cooler hanging out
> 
> 
> I would present a view from the top, but I need to work a bit more on cables there..


I miss my BeQuiet cooler.







Nice build! Cooler looks beast in there.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Dig the window and the color scheme. But I wonder why you have the white fan?
> How did you mount that pump/reservoir? It looks DIY, amirite?
> Also, what are those little PCI cards that have what look like knobs coming out the back of the case? They look cool, but what are they? WiFi card and something else maybe?


White fan is FM181. It's more quiet than the AP181. (ball bearing, etc.). Those pumpholders are homemade.








1 PCI card is a wifi card (forgot to to mount the antenna), the another is the controller of the front fan (I don't use it 'cause I'm using AI suite 2).


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> White fan is FM181. It's more quiet than the AP181. (ball bearing, etc.). Those pumpholders are homemade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 PCI card is a wifi card (forgot to to mount the antenna), the another is the controller of the front fan (I don't use it 'cause I'm using AI suite 2).


Can you see the white fan through the front mesh? I don't recall seeing a front frontal on your google page.


----------



## niknjen

Well here's my rig, I guess I'm in the club. It was my first Build ever and it was a blast.

The final list:
Case: Silverstone TTJ08B-E
PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
Cooler: NZXT Havik 120
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670
Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB
Optical drive: LITE-ON 12X BD-R
SSD: SAMSUNG 830 256GB
HD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 3 TB
Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" Monitor
Keyboard: HP Elite v2
Mouse: Logitech G9X





Thanks
-Nick


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Can you see the white fan through the front mesh? I don't recall seeing a front frontal on your google page.


Yes, I can see it, but I have to search it, and I know that is white.







Will try to take a pic.


----------



## i n d i g 0

Heys!

A simple share of my config, i hope it inspires you.

  



http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.459036357491903.107035.224790804249794&type=3
My best regards!


----------



## chang87

I hope its ok to post a Silverstone PS07-W here... its 95% the same as the TJ08-E...

Anyway, here it goes... modded the side panel w/ a Silverstone logo on it and did some laser cut outs for GPU ventilation.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> I hope its ok to post a Silverstone PS07-W here... its 95% the same as the TJ08-E...
> 
> Anyway, here it goes... modded the side panel w/ a Silverstone logo on it and did some laser cut outs for GPU ventilation.


Dude what lighting are you using I have a PS07-B with custom window but need light those look really good


----------



## chang87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> Dude what lighting are you using I have a PS07-B with custom window but need light those look really good


I'm just using a led strip like this and attached a molex connector to it...

I only spent around $3 for the strip and achieved that look!


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> I'm just using a led strip like this and attached a molex connector to it...
> 
> I only spent around $3 for the strip and achieved that look!


Where did you get it and whats the name you can check out my rig


----------



## chang87

i bought it from a local hardware/electrical store here in my place.

BTW, i live in the Philippines just so you know.

You can buy led strips here by cuts of 3 leds for 50cents instead of the whole led strip roll w/c costs around $12-$30 depending on the type and where you purchase it.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> i bought it from a local hardware/electrical store here in my place.
> 
> BTW, i live in the Philippines just so you know.
> 
> You can buy led strips here by cuts of 3 leds for 50cents instead of the whole led strip roll w/c costs around $12-$30 depending on the type and where you purchase it.


Okay thanks man


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## TasteeFX

I was just wondering if anyone has ran sli gtx 670 ftw's before, and if so what were your temps with and/or without the drive cage?


----------



## Seredin

Just pulled the trigger. GET HYPED, BUILD LOG INCOMING.


----------



## I N V I C T U S

Hi everyone and specially Temjin 08-e owners









this is my first post in OCN and since only the older version here in Turkey, i just ordered Evo version from amazon and looking forward to own it tho got no any other component yet









i'm considering new serie of IB or haswell based build as a mac owner (and an old cosmos 1000 user with rampage III ).

Hope to join this cooL group soon


----------



## kokpa

Had somebody took out front 180mm fan? I would like to repleace it with noctua fan 120mm/140mm. The 180mm it's just not quiete enough for me at idle. I was thinking of putting closed loop cooler at front to cool my graphic card, but what would happen to my air flow. Cpu is cooled with h80p/p.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Had somebody took out front 180mm fan? I would like to repleace it with noctua fan 120mm/140mm. The 180mm it's just not quiete enough for me at idle. I was thinking of putting closed loop cooler at front to cool my graphic card, but what would happen to my air flow. Cpu is cooled with h80p/p.


Silverstone makes a quieter 180mm fan that's got great performance reviews. It's white, but that's nothing a little DIY painting wouldn't fix


----------



## taney

quick question, are most of you guys running your front fan without a filter? I'm just curious.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> quick question, are most of you guys running your front fan without a filter? I'm just curious.


No way, my house makes duster faster then I can clean it. I need 2 dust filters!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Silverstone makes a quieter 180mm fan that's got great performance reviews. It's white, but that's nothing a little DIY painting wouldn't fix


or, he can get a fan controller and dial the RPM back to 500 RPM when he's idle. the AP181 is pretty quiet at 500RPM. a huge difference in noise from the stock low setting (700RPM)


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> quick question, are most of you guys running your front fan without a filter? I'm just curious.


nope...i often clean the filter once in two weeks...the dust is no joke too...


----------



## TasteeFX

hello everybody i return again with a question. If i was running an asus maximus v gene, and had a 3770k OC'ed to say 4.2 ghz and above, would running 2133 mhz memory prevent me from doing this?


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niknjen*
> 
> Well here's my rig, I guess I'm in the club. It was my first Build ever and it was a blast.
> 
> The final list:
> Case: Silverstone TTJ08B-E
> PSU: CORSAIR HX Series HX750
> Mobo: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K
> Cooler: NZXT Havik 120
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 670
> Ram: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 32GB
> Optical drive: LITE-ON 12X BD-R
> SSD: SAMSUNG 830 256GB
> HD: Seagate Barracuda 7200 3 TB
> Monitor: Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" Monitor
> Keyboard: HP Elite v2
> Mouse: Logitech G9X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> -Nick


How do you find the machine for noise? You done any changes to fan configurations to quieten it down?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kokpa

I have ap181 on motherboard, but at somepoint(rpm, voltage), it does wierd sound like hum hum hum hum, like hard drive is going on and off. At first i tought it was the noctua's that i change at h80, but after some testing i hear that this is ap181. Its great fan, but still litlle to loud(or just lack of voltage) to be superb for me. Case stands 50cm of my ear so its hard to make it silent all the way, it would be okey its just that hum hum hum noise. So i was thinkig of one of the noctua's for front. My motherboard temp. are around 35-43deg, with fan on around 400-500rpm.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The AP181 is probably the TJ08-E's biggest flaw, or rather the flaw is the case's dependency on a non-standard fan size.


AGREED!


----------



## Acapella75

I haven't kept up with this thread very well. Any owners running sli 670s on an air cooled set up? What are the temps like? Considering 2 EVGA FTWs.


----------



## chyde

So who is going to be the first one to put a Titan in their TJ08-E?


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> I haven't kept up with this thread very well. Any owners running sli 670s on an air cooled set up? What are the temps like? Considering 2 EVGA FTWs.


Can't say for SLI but I have to imagine with a blower design it will run pretty well. My single FTW runs very nice


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The AP181 is probably the TJ08-E's biggest flaw, or rather the flaw is the case's dependency on a non-standard fan size.


sounds like you bought the wrong case







should have bought the PS07 instead









AP181 is one of the loudest fans i've worked with, but i got a rheosmart6 to dial the fans down to 500RPM on my FT02 and it's acoustically acceptable. what makes it a good unit is the fact that WHEN you need more airflow, it's capable of delivering it. you really cant find other fans that offer the same level of CFM that are "quieter" if you are only looking for 50cfm or lower, then yes AP181 is horrid in terms of noise w/o a fan controller. but if you are looking for over 100CFM's, then the AP181 is competitive in terms of decibel to CFM ratio. the advantage of the AP181 would be the channeled airflow vs other fans at the same CFM.

personally i prefer the TJ08-E over the PS07. but i cant imagine running the AP181 w/o some kind of fan control. fortunately, the AP181 is not so heavy of a fan that it couldn't run off a standard mobo header, so you can dial in the noise level through the mobo fan control with speedfan or the fan control software that comes with your mobo or even within bios itself.


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What's your 100% load temp.
> 
> The 580 sits at ~85°, but that doesn't mean anything as the controller uses an 85° target threshold - the important thing is that the fan stays around 60-65%, so that's tons of leeway. This is with the case fan switch set to low (using pre-AP181 model as mentioned above), so I'm pretty happy with that. I was going to duct from the lower drive bay to the 580, but I don't think I'll bother.


5 mins of furmark and it pegged at 70 with just under 70% fan speed


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## mjl4878

The stock one when you turn on in EVGA Precision X


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> sounds like you bought the wrong case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should have bought the PS07 instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AP181 is one of the loudest fans i've worked with, but i got a rheosmart6 to dial the fans down to 500RPM on my FT02 and it's acoustically acceptable. what makes it a good unit is the fact that WHEN you need more airflow, it's capable of delivering it. you really cant find other fans that offer the same level of CFM that are "quieter" if you are only looking for 50cfm or lower, then yes AP181 is horrid in terms of noise w/o a fan controller. but if you are looking for over 100CFM's, then the AP181 is competitive in terms of decibel to CFM ratio. the advantage of the AP181 would be the channeled airflow vs other fans at the same CFM.
> 
> personally i prefer the TJ08-E over the PS07. but i cant imagine running the AP181 w/o some kind of fan control. fortunately, the AP181 is not so heavy of a fan that it couldn't run off a standard mobo header, so you can dial in the noise level through the mobo fan control with speedfan or the fan control software that comes with your mobo or even within bios itself.


I don't have any experience with the FM181 but people are saying that will solve all our problems:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220035


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## randomnerd865

I've been away from the thread a while mostly because there was no updates on my build. However, I'm doing a major overhaul on my TJ08 and will be posting pics along the way so prepare yourselves!


----------



## fullderp

Has anyone flipped the PSU in the TJ08-E ? I'd assume so considering the thread size.

I'm opting for full air cooling, thinking of mounting PSU upside down.
Specs will be 1xHIS 5850 GPU (Air, stock cooling) and Noctua cooler (dual fan) on CPU - Noctua cooler (back) and front fan dropped to low speed.
Aiming for extremely quiet, no video overclock, marginal CPU overclock


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Has anyone flipped the PSU in the TJ08-E ? I'd assume so considering the thread size.
> 
> I'm opting for full air cooling, thinking of mounting PSU upside down.
> Specs will be 1xHIS 5850 GPU (Air, stock cooling) and Noctua cooler (dual fan) on CPU - Noctua cooler (back) and front fan dropped to low speed.
> Aiming for extremely quiet, no video overclock, marginal CPU overclock


I was under the impression that it depends on your graphics card cooler. If its the blower style and you mount the psu upside down, you can cause the card to run hotter as the psu draws the fresh air away from the card. If you have the kind of card that dumps hot air into the case, the psu being upside down is supposed to be the best method.


----------



## TasteeFX

Has anyone used corsair dominator GT ram with a full hdd rack? Or would that not fit?


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> I was under the impression that it depends on your graphics card cooler. If its the blower style and you mount the psu upside down, you can cause the card to run hotter as the psu draws the fresh air away from the card. If you have the kind of card that dumps hot air into the case, the psu being upside down is supposed to be the best method.


I guess I'll just monitor it and try both - it can't hurt to try - I'll document it.
99% sure the 5850 pulls air from in the case, blows it out the back.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> This case is superbly designed, but I kind of wish that Lian Li had come up with it instead of Silverstone, whose build quality and quality control leave a lot to be desired.


Just done some initial work on mine - it's not bad, it could be better.
Scratch rumours - I haven't confirmed but you can tell from the feel of the paint - definitely potential problem.

A couple of tweaks would be good, it's not perfect - I'd like to see a second generation one with some work done on it, it's definitely a good base.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Acapella75

The manual says if you have gpus that exhaust into the case to mount the fan upside down because the psu draws some of the hot air out of the case like that.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> I don't have any experience with the FM181 but people are saying that will solve all our problems:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835220035


Actually that depends... At the same fan speed or rpm, the FM181 will sound quieter than AP181 simply because it has much less grille to cause airflow turbulence, but you do lose performance. The benefit of AP181's Air Penetrator grille design is to enable greater performance or maintain the same performance at lower speed in chassis applications. This is a very different situation when compared to normal cases, where you can set a target of say 1000rpm and find another fan around the same speed with lower noise level characteristics and still maintain similar performance. But in our own tests, the AP181 at 700rpm can achieve performance of FM181/FN181 at 1000rpm installed in positive pressure optimized cases such as TJ08-E and FT02. So comparing noise level between AP181 and other 180mm fans should be made with more considerations.

My guess is that those who have replaced the fan to go quieter probably have systems that are not taxing enough for them to notice the performance loss or they didn't mind the raise in temperature. The TJ08-E's basic design is so good that it'll properly cool most Micro-ATX configurations regardless of the type of fan used, so in hindsight the AP181 maybe overkill for the TJ08-E. However, we like to think that it is better to have too much cooling power than too little to begin with. It's much easier to slow a fan down either via a separate controller or for free on motherboards (via voltage regulation and get the AP181 to run as slow as 500rpm) than to buy more fans.


----------



## fullderp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> If it's a reference 5850 then yes, it's an EE card. Mount the PSU with it's fan upwards so that it's airflow is completely isolated from the rest of the system.
> 
> No matter what kind of GPU cooling, I can't see any reason for mounting the PSU fan-down unless you have exceptionally poor ventilation. The case has been designed for fan-up PSU mounting.


Doesn't a lot of heat "settle" at the top of the case though? It's kind of standard for any PC for heat to rise specifically - the ONLY vent towards the top of the chamber will actually be the 5850?


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Doesn't a lot of heat "settle" at the top of the case though? It's kind of standard for any PC for heat to rise specifically - the ONLY vent towards the top of the chamber will actually be the 5850?


In a case this small, the penetrator fan directs most of the air out of the case rather rapidly.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Actually that depends... At the same fan speed or rpm, the FM181 will sound quieter than AP181 simply because it has much less grille to cause airflow turbulence, but you do lose performance. The benefit of AP181's Air Penetrator grille design is to enable greater performance or maintain the same performance at lower speed in chassis applications. This is a very different situation when compared to normal cases, where you can set a target of say 1000rpm and find another fan around the same speed with lower noise level characteristics and still maintain similar performance. But in our own tests, the AP181 at 700rpm can achieve performance of FM181/FN181 at 1000rpm installed in positive pressure optimized cases such as TJ08-E and FT02. So comparing noise level between AP181 and other 180mm fans should be made with more considerations.
> 
> My guess is that those who have replaced the fan to go quieter probably have systems that are not taxing enough for them to notice the performance loss or they didn't mind the raise in temperature. The TJ08-E's basic design is so good that it'll properly cool most Micro-ATX configurations regardless of the type of fan used, so in hindsight the AP181 maybe overkill for the TJ08-E. However, we like to think that it is better to have too much cooling power than too little to begin with. It's much easier to slow a fan down either via a separate controller or for free on motherboards (via voltage regulation and get the AP181 to run as slow as 500rpm) than to buy more fans.


actually IMO, AP181 should have came with either a knob style fan controller(like the AP182 does) or a 3 way switch (500, 850, 1200 RPM) for those who are seeking silence, 500RPM would be an acceptable level of noise IMO. the acoustic signature between 700RPM and 850RPM is roughly the same for normal gaming noise level. the 1200RPM is loud but offer performance level for OCing/benching purposes.

also, after listening to the AP181's extensively in my FT02, I feel the bearing on the motor is actually contributing a great deal of noise to the AP181. the grill contributes noise, but at much higher RPM's. in lower RPM range (500RPM to about 800RPM) the bearing is as much to blame for the noise as anything else on the fan. it's not until you reach the 900RPM range that the wind noise is significantly higher then the motor/bearing noise. it feels as if the bearings for the fan was not designed to be pushing air upwards (most fans are not designed to push air upwards if you look at the cutaway view of the bearing design) i've also noticed excessive heat generated from the motor of the AP181 which i can only assume is from the friction of the fan axle rubbing against the C clip that is holding it in place when the fan is pushing air upwards.

IMO the AP1x1 fans can be MUCH quieter and perform better if Silvestone can redesign the bearing that optimize for pushing air upwards.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> The manual says if you have gpus that exhaust into the case to mount the fan upside down because the psu draws some of the hot air out of the case like that.


Somewhere in the last 1000 posts, a forum member contacted Silverstone and they stated that the manual instruction for PS orientation is wrong. Silverstone said that they would update the online PDF of the user manual, but that has not happened yet. So, install the PS with the fan up.


----------



## seraph84

^ this. Agree with qrash. I remember reading this too. Basically always point your PSU up.

In addition, because of the positive pressure created by having more airflow into the case than out of the case, internal warm air will exhaust through any gap anywhere in the case, so you should hopefully not experience any static hot air pockets.


----------



## kokpa

Guys what are your motherboard temp? I hit 40deg with front fan on 500rpm and ambient temp. around 25 deg


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Has anyone flipped the PSU in the TJ08-E ? I'd assume so considering the thread size.
> 
> I'm opting for full air cooling, thinking of mounting PSU upside down.
> Specs will be 1xHIS 5850 GPU (Air, stock cooling) and Noctua cooler (dual fan) on CPU - Noctua cooler (back) and front fan dropped to low speed.
> Aiming for extremely quiet, no video overclock, marginal CPU overclock


I have a Seasonic X850 and I run my PSU upside down.


----------



## fr0sty_

Small update to my system. Added some Bitfenix extensions...snazzy!


----------



## fullderp

Well I've now built my TJ08-E - got an Asus P8Z77 Pro-M in there, 8gb ram, i7 2600k, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler (2 fans) an extra Noctua exhaust fan at the back and an HIS 1gb ATI 5850, Power supply is a Silverstone Strider Plus ST75F-P. Pioneer BDR-206 optical drive and a Samsung 840 Pro

Cables are long on the Silverstone supply so cable routing was.... quite difficult. It wasn't impossible but it's definitely a squeeze up top - people aren't joking around when they say that, L shaped SATA cables are basically a must.

What surprises me the most about the case is the thin metal and the ease of scratching it. I've been careful and managed to avoid external scratches - but internal where screws go into drive bays, almost impossible not to. The rear motherboard port cover / bracket is an oddly tight squeeze and ever so partially bends the shape - fortunately it's not too bad at all - just a minor thing

I'd be happy to have paid 20$ more for the following
Noise padding internally on both doors.
Second coat / protective coat of paint
Quick release expansion card slot system (instead of regular screws AND a housing over the top)
Maybe some better cable routing holders / clips / rails in a few spots.
The metal on the clips for the drive bays feels flimsy, I don't need a rail system (I do like them) but something a bit more solid would be good.
A couple of these might have worked above the expansion slot brackets http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/pc-a70f/a70f-08.jpg
I'd love about 2mm more space above the PSU to 'shove cables' basically but I got by without it.

The case itself isn't loud by any means but moving from a P183 to this puppy, you can see the P183 really was very well designed audio wise. Just a few simple changes might have made this a dash quieter. I can't believe I'm saying this, because I hate doors - but with foam noise padding on the walls and possibly a door / vent system like the P183 - it might have got even quieter.

Overall, I'm quite happy with it, I got my moneys worth but I kind of expected a mind blowing case







- I guess it's reasonable for 99$ - but I can see where my 200$ went on the P183.
Would recommend to others but they need to be prepared for a long build time if they want clean cable routing. - This sucker just .5" or 1.5cm longer and 1cm taller could make a hell of a difference


----------



## aln688

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Well I've now built my TJ08-E - got an Asus P8Z77 Pro-M in there, 8gb ram, i7 2600k, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler (2 fans) an extra Noctua exhaust fan at the back and an HIS 1gb ATI 5850, Power supply is a Silverstone Strider Plus ST75F-P. Pioneer BDR-206 optical drive and a Samsung 840 Pro
> 
> Cables are long on the Silverstone supply so cable routing was.... quite difficult. It wasn't impossible but it's definitely a squeeze up top - people aren't joking around when they say that, L shaped SATA cables are basically a must.
> 
> What surprises me the most about the case is the thin metal and the ease of scratching it. I've been careful and managed to avoid external scratches - but internal where screws go into drive bays, almost impossible not to. The rear motherboard port cover / bracket is an oddly tight squeeze and ever so partially bends the shape - fortunately it's not too bad at all - just a minor thing
> 
> ...


You can buy a short PSU cable set from SilverStone:

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=219

As for the thin metal and scratching, I've found that too and it puts me off using the case, especially when there are other cases at a similar price that don't exhibit this problem. I've never owned a case before where the coating scratches off so easily, this is the first.


----------



## chang87

snowflake's 1st lan party was a success!


----------



## CTRLurself

Hey guys, I've got my TJ-08 build all planned out, but I have a question on pricing of the other parts.

Specs:
16GB DDR3-2133MHz RAM, i7-3770k, and ASUS Maximus 4 Gene-Z board
1TB RE4 drive and 3TB WD RED drive.
SLI'd 560Ti Twin Frozr (waiting for the next-gen NVIDIA gpus before upgrading)
Antec 920 with at least one 38mm Sanyo Denkei fan
6x30W fan controller and a DVD drive
850W PSU

I'm ordering parts slowly as they go on sale because I'm not in a rush right now. I just ordered the RAM ($106 shipped instead of the usual $130) and the MoBo currently is $130 after MIR, not having kept up on mATX mobo pricing my question is simple - is this a good price for it or should I hold out for better in the next month or so?


----------



## Seredin

In case anyone in here wants to keep up, I just started my (slightly premature) build log here.


----------



## thetechguy21

My system update now with Silverstone Sleeved extensions and a mid plate with a little cable routing hole


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system update now with Silverstone Sleeved extensions and a mid plate with a little cable routing hole


Very clean.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Courtesy spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system update now with Silverstone Sleeved extensions and a mid plate with a little cable routing hole


Are those 2x80mm fans in the front? Did you choose to use those over the 1x180mm because of the noise?


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I am currently in the re-build process and have got it to the stage where I am ready to attach all the cables. I'm quite pleased with how it is looking at the moment.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Well I am currently in the re-build process and have got it to the stage where I am ready to attach all the cables. I'm quite pleased with how it is looking at the moment.


What's going on at the inlet of your CPU block? Are there two fittings there?

Otherwise, lookin good


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Are those 2x80mm fans in the front? Did you choose to use those over the 1x180mm because of the noise?


No that is the Silverstone PS07 its the same Case as the TJ-08 but with a different front with dual 120mm fans it has better compatibility than the 180mm fan in my opinion


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> What's going on at the inlet of your CPU block? Are there two fittings there?
> 
> Otherwise, lookin good


I can see a 45* and a triple rotary also a monsoon , Can you use the monsoon and the triple rotary only?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system update now with Silverstone Sleeved extensions and a mid plate with a little cable routing hole


The surface space on that rad is surprisingly small.

Very clean though!


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> The surface space on that rad is surprisingly small.
> 
> Very clean though!


Its a 120mm by 25mm thick rad and my CPU doesn't go above 50 under load plus it was a good deal for $20 brand new from newegg


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> The manual says if you have gpus that exhaust into the case to mount the fan upside down because the psu draws some of the hot air out of the case like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> The manual says if you have gpus that exhaust into the case to mount the fan upside down because the psu draws some of the hot air out of the case like that.


Hi Arcapella75

Re. PSU fan orientation. The Manual is actually wrong. I discussed this with Silverstone Taiwan and they advised that the manual is incorrect and that they are going to change it to state that the fan should face the top.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Somewhere in the last 1000 posts, a forum member contacted Silverstone and they stated that the manual instruction for PS orientation is wrong. Silverstone said that they would update the online PDF of the user manual, but that has not happened yet. So, install the PS with the fan up.


Hi Qrash

It may have been my post that you were referring to. I was wondering when they would get around to changing the manual. I might follow up with them and ask for a copy of the reprint.

The following is a copy of Silverstones reply:
==============================================
Dear Mr. John

Thank you very much for purchasing SilverStone.

We're sorry that TJ08-E's manual was wrong, please install your Seasonic X660 with its fan facing top.

Thank you for remind us about this, we will correct this mistake immediately.

Best Regards,

Albert Chang
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.

Email : [email protected]

From: John King [mailto:]
Sent: Monday, October 29, 2012 9:04 AM
To: Technical Support
Subject: Technical Support-TJ08B-e assembly

Thank you very much for purchasing SilverStone.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> What's going on at the inlet of your CPU block? Are there two fittings there?
> 
> Otherwise, lookin good


It's actually 2 x 60 degree bitspower fittings that allow the tubing to go in with putting stress in it, causing a kink. It does look odd on that photo, I'll have to take another photo to show how it's working.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullderp*
> 
> Well I've now built my TJ08-E - got an Asus P8Z77 Pro-M in there, 8gb ram, i7 2600k, Noctua NH-U12P SE2 cooler (2 fans) an extra Noctua exhaust fan at the back and an HIS 1gb ATI 5850, Power supply is a Silverstone Strider Plus ST75F-P. Pioneer BDR-206 optical drive and a Samsung 840 Pro
> 
> Cables are long on the Silverstone supply so cable routing was.... quite difficult. It wasn't impossible but it's definitely a squeeze up top - people aren't joking around when they say that, L shaped SATA cables are basically a must.
> 
> What surprises me the most about the case is the thin metal and the ease of scratching it. I've been careful and managed to avoid external scratches - but internal where screws go into drive bays, almost impossible not to. The rear motherboard port cover / bracket is an oddly tight squeeze and ever so partially bends the shape - fortunately it's not too bad at all - just a minor thing
> 
> I'd be happy to have paid 20$ more for the following
> Noise padding internally on both doors.
> Second coat / protective coat of paint
> Quick release expansion card slot system (instead of regular screws AND a housing over the top)
> Maybe some better cable routing holders / clips / rails in a few spots.
> The metal on the clips for the drive bays feels flimsy, I don't need a rail system (I do like them) but something a bit more solid would be good.
> A couple of these might have worked above the expansion slot brackets http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/pc-a70f/a70f-08.jpg
> I'd love about 2mm more space above the PSU to 'shove cables' basically but I got by without it.
> 
> The case itself isn't loud by any means but moving from a P183 to this puppy, you can see the P183 really was very well designed audio wise. Just a few simple changes might have made this a dash quieter. I can't believe I'm saying this, because I hate doors - but with foam noise padding on the walls and possibly a door / vent system like the P183 - it might have got even quieter.
> 
> Overall, I'm quite happy with it, I got my moneys worth but I kind of expected a mind blowing case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I guess it's reasonable for 99$ - but I can see where my 200$ went on the P183.
> Would recommend to others but they need to be prepared for a long build time if they want clean cable routing. - This sucker just .5" or 1.5cm longer and 1cm taller could make a hell of a difference


Hi fullderp

A few comments on some of your concerns...
My experiences...
I also shared your concern re. the metal gauge. I reviewed numerous cases before choosing the TJ08-e and eliminated most with steel under 0.7mm. Unfortunately, nowhere could I find the steel thickness. After ordering it, was initially skeptical - If they want to use 0.5mmn steel, 'High Tensile' would not go amiss, especially on the Motherboard tray where some formed channels would also strengthen it. Agreed, it is not perfect, but if careful, it can do the job almost perfectly. When the build is completed and the case in situ, most seems forgiven and it runs cool. Would I order one again ? Yes, because it is unique and currently there is nothing similar. I had one problem with the steel, after removing the top, one of the 3mm Countersunk screw holes was ill formed and stripped on refitting. They holes are obviously 'Punched' and then threaded. After considering repair options, used a small, 'Speed Clip' over the flange. I pressed the flange with speed clip in slightly so that the top panel did not protrude further. Amazingly, the original C/S 3mm screw managed to go through the stripped thread and still grip/ tighten into the speed clip behind. I suspect that the thin metal will dissipate heat better than thicker and any foam padding may deter heat dissipation. Foam padding may not eliminate noise in this case because if the front fan [Fan2] is disabled in Fan Expert + Tools/Fan Name/Setting/User, the case is almost whisper quiet - even with the CPU and rear fan running around 900 RPM. If elimination of noise is the objective, I doubt padding the interior may achieve the desired result - because most fan noise is no doubt audible via the front grill. Seasonic X modular cables seem to be good in this case. The only cable reservation is the stiff USB 3.0 and it's close proximity to the 24 pin MB plug on that MB. Rather than bend the USB 3.0 cable to clear the 24 pin plug, I routed/clipped it along the top of the HD cage, bent over the end, and down onto the USB 3.0 MB Port. I wanted to place it on a shelf under a desk so another ten mm, for me, may have ruled it out. Once in place, the switches and USB 3.0 ports are perfectly placed. Finally, a door?- Horrors....


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> actually IMO, AP181 should have came with either a knob style fan controller(like the AP182 does) or a 3 way switch (500, 850, 1200 RPM) for those who are seeking silence, 500RPM would be an acceptable level of noise IMO. the acoustic signature between 700RPM and 850RPM is roughly the same for normal gaming noise level. the 1200RPM is loud but offer performance level for OCing/benching purposes.
> 
> also, after listening to the AP181's extensively in my FT02, I feel the bearing on the motor is actually contributing a great deal of noise to the AP181. the grill contributes noise, but at much higher RPM's. in lower RPM range (500RPM to about 800RPM) the bearing is as much to blame for the noise as anything else on the fan. it's not until you reach the 900RPM range that the wind noise is significantly higher then the motor/bearing noise. it feels as if the bearings for the fan was not designed to be pushing air upwards (most fans are not designed to push air upwards if you look at the cutaway view of the bearing design) i've also noticed excessive heat generated from the motor of the AP181 which i can only assume is from the friction of the fan axle rubbing against the C clip that is holding it in place when the fan is pushing air upwards.
> 
> IMO the AP1x1 fans can be MUCH quieter and perform better if Silvestone can redesign the bearing that optimize for pushing air upwards.


The AP181 has a sleeve bearing the simplest form of bearing which until worn or dry should be virtually silent. Sleeve bearings can make a whining sound from the Phosphor Bronze bearing, perhaps even a high pitched whistle if the bearing becomes dry. It is often easy to remove the fan and put a tiny drop of thin oil on the shaft to run down into the bearing. eg. From a screaming whine from a PSU fan to silence.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chang87*
> 
> snowflake's 1st lan party was a success!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sweet! Nice rig too. I painted a V6 cooler green for a buddy's build.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system update now with Silverstone Sleeved extensions and a mid plate with a little cable routing hole


Super clean man. That 650 looks good in there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Well I am currently in the re-build process and have got it to the stage where I am ready to attach all the cables. I'm quite pleased with how it is looking at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I would clean up that tube coming from your front rad to the cpu, other than that, looks really good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Small update to my system. Added some Bitfenix extensions...snazzy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really clean! Nice pic too.


----------



## thierry

After reading the last 100 pages, I decided to post my first message in this awesome topic.

It has been 4 months that I own this great mATX case and I am very satisfied.
I just discovered this topic when searching new ideas for cable management and also a better place for the HDD.

I am shamed to post the pictures of my build, because I am not doing any overclocking with great watercooling and bright red wiring. (Sure, I would love to!!)
I have a very basic configuration for my needs.
I really hope you don't mind me, arriving on this topic with my questions.

As you can see below, very basic components:
GA-B75M-D3H
Core i3-3225, using HD4000 on dual screens
8GB Corsair DDR3
SSD Sandisk Extreme 120GB
HDD 1TB 7200rpm
Be Quiet E9 Straight Power 400W
OSX (yes, it's a hackintosh)

The goal was to have a working hackintosh, as quiet as possible in mATX format.

It's an empty rig, unlike yours, but it stays at very low temperatures.












I'm still with the stock CPU fan (no noise on a i3). No GPU.

Now my questions:

I have seen so many good cable management and ideas that I will try to reproduce in mine.
I plan to move the SSD on the back side, or another side. (and remove this power cable lying on the bottom)
I also plan to remove the HDD cage and place the HDD to the top, in the 5.25" positions.
The only thing I can hear is the spinning HDD and some vibrations.
I would like to take the opportunity to suppress the vibrations.

Do you think this is good solution


Or this


Would it really help for the vibrations?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> The AP181 has a sleeve bearing the simplest form of bearing which until worn or dry should be virtually silent. Sleeve bearings can make a whining sound from the Phosphor Bronze bearing, perhaps even a high pitched whistle if the bearing becomes dry. It is often easy to remove the fan and put a tiny drop of thin oil on the shaft to run down into the bearing. eg. From a screaming whine from a PSU fan to silence.


actually, that's if the fan is standing straight up like it is in the TJ08-E. but when the fan is laying down flat and with the airflow blowing upwards.(like the FT02) the sleeve bearing does next to nothing for the fan. it's the c-clip that holds the center shaft of the fan blade assembly that actually becomes the "bearing" hence the noise generated (as well as additional heat generated). if you have ever felt the the heat on the AP181 fan motor after it's been running for awhile on the FT02 you'll understand what i'm referring to









my reply was meant more as a feedback to the Silverstone rep. not really meant as a reply to the TJ08-E thread specifically


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> After reading the last 100 pages, I decided to post my first message in this awesome topic.
> 
> It has been 4 months that I own this great mATX case and I am very satisfied.
> I just discovered this topic when searching new ideas for cable management and also a better place for the HDD.
> 
> I am shamed to post the pictures of my build, because I am not doing any overclocking with great watercooling and bright red wiring. (Sure, I would love to!!)
> I have a very basic configuration for my needs.
> I really hope you don't mind me, arriving on this topic with my questions.
> 
> As you can see below, very basic components:
> GA-B75M-D3H
> Core i3-3225, using HD4000 on dual screens
> 8GB Corsair DDR3
> SSD Sandisk Extreme 120GB
> HDD 1TB 7200rpm
> Be Quiet E9 Straight Power 400W
> OSX (yes, it's a hackintosh)
> 
> The goal was to have a working hackintosh, as quiet as possible in mATX format.
> 
> It's an empty rig, unlike yours, but it stays at very low temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still with the stock CPU fan (no noise on a i3). No GPU.
> 
> Now my questions:
> 
> I have seen so many good cable management and ideas that I will try to reproduce in mine.
> I plan to move the SSD on the back side, or another side. (and remove this power cable lying on the bottom)
> I also plan to remove the HDD cage and place the HDD to the top, in the 5.25" positions.
> The only thing I can hear is the spinning HDD and some vibrations.
> I would like to take the opportunity to suppress the vibrations.
> 
> Do you think this is good solution
> 
> 
> Or this
> 
> 
> Would it really help for the vibrations?
> 
> Thanks a lot !


with your system spec, i'm not entirely sure why you didn't go with an ITX build







in fact you could have even gone with an antec ISK100 since you are not using a GPU and staying with stock cooler. (with internal SSD and external USB3 HDD)

anyway. system looks good. i would strongly recommend you remove the HDD cage since it's just blocking airflow of the AP181. (and it's ugly anyway) as for the noise issue with HDD, the bungee solution will provider better noise isolation then the rubber mount. (however the rubber mount will provide a more stable mount since the HDD cant slide out of place if you move your machine.)


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> with your system spec, i'm not entirely sure why you didn't go with an ITX build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fact you could have even gone with an antec ISK100 since you are not using a GPU and staying with stock cooler. (with internal SSD and external USB3 HDD)
> 
> anyway. system looks good. i would strongly recommend you remove the HDD cage since it's just blocking airflow of the AP181. (and it's ugly anyway) as for the noise issue with HDD, the bungee solution will provider better noise isolation then the rubber mount. (however the rubber mount will provide a more stable mount since the HDD cant slide out of place if you move your machine.)


Thanks for your feedback.
I was first planning ITX build, but then I decided to have more space and possible evolution in mATX.
And I was first looking for a silent machine. Not sure the small ITX boxes would give me a silence, when the small fans would run.
In this TJ08 I can easily put additional HDD for storage (soon, I think, for my back up). And in future, I can easily add a good GPU.

I will start removing the HDD cage and will try the rubber mount.
If it doesnt fix this vibration issue, I'll see with the bungee bands. (I never move my computer)

Funny when you say the bungee solution might not be so stable. At first, I was almost thinking of a DIY, like these

But that's even less stable than the one bought from shop.

Are users here, using a special double side tape, for fixing the SSD on the back plate ?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Are users here, using a special double side tape, for fixing the SSD on the back plate ?


you can, however you can also do it this way



with this method, you have 2 screws on the SSD so it's very stable. however you can only mount 1 drive horizontally instead of 2 drives vertically in that location with the screws.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> 
> 
> with this method, you have 2 screws on the SSD so it's very stable. however you can only mount 1 drive horizontally instead of 2 drives vertically in that location with the screws.


For mounting a SSD on the backplate, is it possible to use one of these Orico PCIe SSD Brackets to mount the SSD vertically?


----------



## thierry

Thanks Psyclum, I have seen also the pictures of the SSD screwed on the plate.
(It's a really useful thread. Just bit long to go over the last 100 pages.)

I will see when I open to move the HDD and SSD.
The double-sided tape is an easier way, because I won't have to take the motherboard out.
I was just wondering where to get a good one (from build shop, or from the nearest handycraft shop...) and what guys here where using.


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> 
> My system update now with Silverstone Sleeved extensions and a mid plate with a little cable routing hole


Please, could you show us the cable management on the back.
I am very interested to see if you have very long cables, due to the extensions;
Thanks


----------



## MetallicAcid

I used double sided tape to mount my SSD's, that way I could place it anywhere I wanted to.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Are users here, using a special double side tape, for fixing the SSD on the back plate ?


I don't know about this thread specifically, but in many cases; yes, they do - it's not like it's going to vibrate free over time









Yet another totally unexpected outcome of SSDs - you can literally stick them just about anywhere and they operate just fine.


----------



## thierry

Metallicacid
Do you have lots of cables hidden in the 5.25" cage ?
As you can see on my back plane, I have so many cables going around. I can't just cut all.
And my PSU is not modular.

Where did you get your "SSD tape"?
Anywhere ?


----------



## fr0sty_

Another small update. I'm not looking to go into "real" watercooling yet but I kind of like this look. Btw, to those that have got a floor in the Tj08-E can anyone tell me the dimensions? I'm thinking of having an aluminum floor panel made.

(the reds match much better under natural light, the combination of night-time photography and not the best camera causes the colours to be off)


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Metallicacid
> Do you have lots of cables hidden in the 5.25" cage ?
> As you can see on my back plane, I have so many cables going around. I can't just cut all.
> And my PSU is not modular.
> 
> Where did you get your "SSD tape"?
> Anywhere ?


You can use any sort of double sided sticky tape. Or, check out Modders Tape. http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_tape_of_the_casemod_gods.html


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> For mounting a SSD on the backplate, is it possible to use one of these Orico PCIe SSD Brackets to mount the SSD vertically?


hehe i have not seen that bracket used in any of the builds in this thread so can not confirm whether it will work or not. but, I can say that anything is possible with slight mods. in fact, to even fit 2 drives in that location you'd need to either cut or bend one the cable management loop in that area anyway. it's a small mod, but i'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to do to fit 2 drives there. after all, we've already got pictures to prove it works


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Thanks Psyclum, I have seen also the pictures of the SSD screwed on the plate.
> (It's a really useful thread. Just bit long to go over the last 100 pages.)
> 
> I will see when I open to move the HDD and SSD.
> The double-sided tape is an easier way, because I won't have to take the motherboard out.
> I was just wondering where to get a good one (from build shop, or from the nearest handycraft shop...) and what guys here where using.


pretty sure most people just use those foam type double sided tape you can pick up from any office depot or grocery store.



i tend to not use tape because it can get messy if you have to remove it. but as you mentioned, its about 100x easier to just use tape so the choice is yours









as far as technical concerns, SSD does not get hot enough to have any thermal reasons to use specialized tape. also SSD has no moving parts, so vibration is not an issue so chances of it dislodging itself from the tape due to excessive vibration is slim to none. ssd doesn't really weight anything so load capacity of the tape is not a concern either. just make sure both surfaces are clean before you use the tape to ensure a good bond on the tape. also put some care into ensuring the cable's attached to the SSD is not causing any load that may eventually dislodge the tape from the case/SSD.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Another small update. I'm not looking to go into "real" watercooling yet but I kind of like this look. Btw, to those that have got a floor in the Tj08-E can anyone tell me the dimensions? I'm thinking of having an aluminum floor panel made.
> 
> (the reds match much better under natural light, the combination of night-time photography and not the best camera causes the colours to be off)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


At a quick glance I thought your components were upside down. lol


----------



## thierry

Thanks HAVOKNW and Psyclum for the examples. I'll get some today from the office depot.
First I thought it was a special one, but your explanation is clear (no heat, no vibration).


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> hehe i have not seen that bracket used in any of the builds in this thread so can not confirm whether it will work or not. but, I can say that anything is possible with slight mods. in fact, to even fit 2 drives in that location you'd need to either cut or bend one the cable management loop in that area anyway. it's a small mod, but i'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to do to fit 2 drives there. after all, we've already got pictures to prove it works


I was looking at using the 2 bay version, but according to some reviews a 2 drive PCIe bay won't fit in (height issues).


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thierry: hey mate. The only cables that were hiding were the front panel cables, like USB 3.0, on/off, reset and sata power (like 2cm). The rest was actually on the back panel and behind the SSD's.

The SSD's stuck out almost 1.5cm so there was enough space to hide a bundled molex and route the sata data, and sata power.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> I was looking at using the 2 bay version, but according to some reviews a 2 drive PCIe bay won't fit in (height issues).


ahh i see what you mean. you want to stack 2 of them rather then having them side by side. yah i'm not entirely sure if there is sufficient room back there for a double stack like you suggested.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Does anyone have experience in running SLI gtx670 directCUII from ASUS?

I am thinking of running an SLI config, and want some advice on temperatures..


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Another small update. I'm not looking to go into "real" watercooling yet but I kind of like this look. Btw, to those that have got a floor in the Tj08-E can anyone tell me the dimensions? I'm thinking of having an aluminum floor panel made.
> 
> (the reds match much better under natural light, the combination of night-time photography and not the best camera causes the colours to be off)


Have a chat to "MetallicAcid"


----------



## MetallicAcid

My floor section is 365x173mm.

This might be a little tricky to install as the 8pin motherboard power cable won't have so much room to move. It does work, just with a little persuasion.


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> My floor section is 365x173mm.
> 
> This might be a little tricky to install as the 8pin motherboard power cable won't have so much room to move. It does work, just with a little persuasion.


Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thierry: hey mate. The only cables that were hiding were the front panel cables, like USB 3.0, on/off, reset and sata power (like 2cm). The rest was actually on the back panel and behind the SSD's.
> The SSD's stuck out almost 1.5cm so there was enough space to hide a bundled molex and route the sata data, and sata power.


Thanks for the tip.
I understood from your previsou messages that the SATA was underneath, with the plexi plate.
But I would never imagine you could also hide some of the other cables.

I never thought about all my PSU cables, when I choose this Be Quiet E9.
And when I just need so few for my MB, SSD, HDD.
Would have certainly been better with a modular, and just the necessary cables.

I'll have some work this week end, to get a decent cable management.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> I understood from your previsou messages that the SATA was underneath, with the plexi plate.
> But I would never imagine you could also hide some of the other cables.
> 
> I never thought about all my PSU cables, when I choose this Be Quiet E9.
> And when I just need so few for my MB, SSD, HDD.
> Would have certainly been better with a modular, and just the necessary cables.
> 
> I'll have some work this week end, to get a decent cable management.


I spent about 2 days on my cable management, and that said, I also had a modular PSU. I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## JMatzelle303

Quick question is there any way to change the led of the power led and the hdd activity led?

Is it hard to do?


----------



## MetallicAcid

I have done it, check out my log









Very simple, and this was the first time I used a soldering iron, ever.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Well I was looking at just buying the led already done with the cable and all.

What do I need just a heat gun to melt the glue and everything

also what type of glue to put them back


----------



## seraph84

mate you will need a soldering iron, some solder, then perhaps if you've got OCD like me some heatshrink and a hot air gun.


----------



## beats91

Hey! 3 days ago i bought a SilverStone TJ08-E for my next build and i decided to mod it and make a window in the side panel.
I already cut the side panel and i just need to get the acrylic.
But what kind of screws the people normally use to screw the acrylic piece to the side panel? thanks


----------



## MetallicAcid

Welcome beats91!


----------



## ivoryg37

Use double stick 3m tape







much easier than screws


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Thanks HAVOKNW and Psyclum for the examples. I'll get some today from the office depot.
> First I thought it was a special one, but your explanation is clear (no heat, no vibration).


Do not use the foam double-sided tape that was posted. That stuff is super hard to get off the case if you ever decide you want to. If you use the modders tape I posted, that stuff holds strong but comes all the way off when your done. Its really cool stuff.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beats91*
> 
> Hey! 3 days ago i bought a SilverStone TJ08-E for my next build and i decided to mod it and make a window in the side panel.
> I already cut the side panel and i just need to get the acrylic.
> But what kind of screws the people normally use to screw the acrylic piece to the side panel? thanks


I always use this stuff when mounting windows: http://www.mnpctech.com/scotch_4010_tape_of_the_casemod_gods.html


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beats91*
> 
> Hey! 3 days ago i bought a SilverStone TJ08-E for my next build and i decided to mod it and make a window in the side panel.
> I already cut the side panel and i just need to get the acrylic.
> But what kind of screws the people normally use to screw the acrylic piece to the side panel? thanks


I used black anodized hex head screws. I like that look better than the 3M tape just cause it gives it that industrial look.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> I used black anodized hex head screws. I like that look better than the 3M tape just cause it gives it that industrial look.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!! Love those Noc Fans!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> I used black anodized hex head screws. I like that look better than the 3M tape just cause it gives it that industrial look.


That looks awesome to chyde







Simple but elegant


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well mine is pretty much complete, bit of cable tidying to do here and there.

Fitting the fan controller on the front was fun, the bracket was too long, so I to hack it up a bit and then remove the USB 3 sockets as I already have 2 in the front of the case. I've put a sticker over the hole where they were for now, but will do something better with it later.

As for the fittings on the CPU block, I need them like this to get the tubing away from the ram. If I don't use those fittings, the tubing either goes over the ram, stopping me from taking them out, or I end up with lots of tubing being needed and possible kinks. It might not be the best looking fitting, but it's the most effective.


----------



## beats91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> I used black anodized hex head screws. I like that look better than the 3M tape just cause it gives it that industrial look.


Nice rig man. those screws looks very nice. i need to get some definitely
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Welcome beats91!


Thanks Man


----------



## beats91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chyde*
> 
> I used black anodized hex head screws. I like that look better than the 3M tape just cause it gives it that industrial look.


Other question man, what are the milimeters of the holes in the acrylic and the side panel?


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beats91*
> 
> Other question man, what are the milimeters of the holes in the acrylic and the side panel?


that would depend on the size of the screws you wanted to use. You generally clearance Acrylic as much as possible (you have to be very careful if you want to thread a hole through acrylic to avoid splitting it), and the metal is too thin to tap well also - so I'd recommend drilling a clearance hole through both pieces and putting a nut on the inside of the case. A dab or two of JB weld could even hold the nut in place inside the case for you if you'd like to make them permanent.

So essentially choose the bolt you want to use, make the measurement to the outside of the thread (the bolt's "clearance size" and drill your hole to be just slightly larger.

Since bolts are highly standardized here are a couple good references for bolts and hole sizes (if you want to tap/thread them, or clearance them) Find the diameter/number of your screw in the left column, use the drill-bit size listed in the clearance hole column on the far right.
Standard bolt sizes: http://www.marfas.com/machinescrewtapping.shtml
Metric bolt sizes: http://www.csgnetwork.com/screwmetmachtable.html


----------



## xiong91

Hi guys.. i just bought this case and love it so much.. However i wish to change the front HDD and Power LED to White LED... May i know which particular volts or amp of led i should looking for?

Moreover, i gt XSPC X2O 750 Bayres pump/res... this bayres comes with a blue led as well, and i which to turn it to white.. Anyone know the volts or amp of this led?

Do i need to buy a resistor for these leds? Will the psu molex supply too much current and burn the led? sorry im noob in electronics..









Thanks







))


----------



## beats91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> that would depend on the size of the screws you wanted to use. You generally clearance Acrylic as much as possible (you have to be very careful if you want to thread a hole through acrylic to avoid splitting it), and the metal is too thin to tap well also - so I'd recommend drilling a clearance hole through both pieces and putting a nut on the inside of the case. A dab or two of JB weld could even hold the nut in place inside the case for you if you'd like to make them permanent.
> 
> So essentially choose the bolt you want to use, make the measurement to the outside of the thread (the bolt's "clearance size" and drill your hole to be just slightly larger.
> 
> Since bolts are highly standardized here are a couple good references for bolts and hole sizes (if you want to tap/thread them, or clearance them) Find the diameter/number of your screw in the left column, use the drill-bit size listed in the clearance hole column on the far right.
> Standard bolt sizes: http://www.marfas.com/machinescrewtapping.shtml
> Metric bolt sizes: http://www.csgnetwork.com/screwmetmachtable.html


That info is very helpful, thanks man


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beats91*
> 
> That info is very helpful, thanks man


Just as an addendum - you can tap acrylic if you have the tools, steady hands and patience (it's prone to cracking around the holes). However since the metal behind the acrylic is so thin (and therefor can't be tapped) you'll have to use a nut whether or not you tap the acrylic. Since you have to use a nut anyways, it's not worth the effort or risk to tap the acrylic, hence the use of clearance holes.

As a point of reference, it takes about 5 minutes per hole to tap 6-32 threads into 1/4" acrylic - it's is a very time-consuming material to tap because you have to be excessively cautious to avoid cracking it.


----------



## thierry

@serious black
Very nice B&W !!!
The white cables are original from the PSU?
What's the brand / model ?


----------



## MiiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> @serious black
> Very nice B&W !!!
> The white cables are original from the PSU?
> What's the brand / model ?


My guess is a AX 850 from Corsair with a Sleeved cable kit in white. (PSU from sig)


----------



## mooseslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Well mine is pretty much complete, bit of cable tidying to do here and there.
> 
> Fitting the fan controller on the front was fun, the bracket was too long, so I to hack it up a bit and then remove the USB 3 sockets as I already have 2 in the front of the case. I've put a sticker over the hole where they were for now, but will do something better with it later.
> 
> As for the fittings on the CPU block, I need them like this to get the tubing away from the ram. If I don't use those fittings, the tubing either goes over the ram, stopping me from taking them out, or I end up with lots of tubing being needed and possible kinks. It might not be the best looking fitting, but it's the most effective.


Have you but a fan in the floor of the case? and it looks realy nice







please tell me the temps after... mine are under gaming cpu 55 clock set at 4,8ghz and gpu 42...i have the front fan and back fan on 50% the pump at 41%. set the speed with easytune 6 (use gigabyte sniper m3)


----------



## XSHollywood

Just wanted to say hi and give props to the TJ-08 drivers. Was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO close to getting one in Jan, but I chickened out and got a full-size ATX board instead. Just couldn't find a mATX z77 at Microcenter that I was 100% happy with. If the Max Gene V had one more PCIe slot, even just a 1x above the main PCIe 16x slot, I'd of been happy. But alas, I went with the Gigabyte z77x-ud5h.

So, I went with the next best thing, the 'nearly' smallest Full ATX case I could find / tolerate. The Lian Li PC-A05FNB.

But damn, the TJ08 is just TOO sexy...


----------



## beats91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSHollywood*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi and give props to the TJ-08 drivers. Was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO close to getting one in Jan, but I chickened out and got a full-size ATX board instead. Just couldn't find a mATX z77 at Microcenter that I was 100% happy with. If the Max Gene V had one more PCIe slot, even just a 1x above the main PCIe 16x slot, I'd of been happy. But alas, I went with the Gigabyte z77x-ud5h.
> 
> So, I went with the next best thing, the 'nearly' smallest Full ATX case I could find / tolerate. The Lian Li PC-A05FNB.
> 
> But damn, the TJ08 is just TOO sexy...


The ASUS P8Z77-M PRO it's a very good choise for this case


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> My guess is a AX 850 from Corsair with a Sleeved cable kit in white. (PSU from sig)


Very close, it's the AX750 with a sleeved cable kit. I'm very happy with how they look, worth the extra cash


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> Have you but a fan in the floor of the case? and it looks realy nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please tell me the temps after... mine are under gaming cpu 55 clock set at 4,8ghz and gpu 42...i have the front fan and back fan on 50% the pump at 41%. set the speed with easytune 6 (use gigabyte sniper m3)


I have put a fan in the floor as I have set bot fan rads to exhaust, keeping the heat off the chipset.

I am running the fans slow so as to keep the system almost silent. The CPU is at 4.5ghz (1.25v) and it idle's around 30deg and when gaming it goes to around 60deg. I'm happy with these temps, so no need for me to speed the fans up.


----------



## thierry

To pull air from the floor, you cut the bottom ?
And added a filter?


----------



## XSCounter

Well, it's been a while since I've gotten this case (thx to this thread btw!) so I decided to post some pics:

All the parts:


Fitting Silver Arrow was the hardest:


IKEA table plus 120hz Asus monitor next to it:


Also made a build with the same case for a friend. He was very pleased


----------



## thierry

Duplicate.


----------



## chyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beats91*
> 
> Nice rig man. those screws looks very nice. i need to get some definitely
> Thanks Man


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8981/win-135/10_x_12_Viewable_DIY_Bolt-On_Full_Window_Kit.html?tl=g44c353s850#blank
That is the window kit i used. Comes with everything u need. Happy modding


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> To pull air from the floor, you cut the bottom ?
> And added a filter?


Yep, exactly what I did


----------



## Hyksos76

Hi everyone ! Sorry for my bad english but I'm french and love this forum. So I post my rig dating from January 2011. I bought the case in june 2012.

Corsair HX 850w ; Asus Rampage III Gene ; Cnps10x extreme custom ; I7 950 @3.9ghz 1.26v HT:ON ; 6 Go Kingston Hyper X blue @1694 Mhz ; Msi GTX 580 twinfrozr 2 with Accelero Xtreme III @940-1880-2155Mhz ; SSD Vertex 3 240Go ; 1To Samsung spinpoint F1 ; 1To Caviar Black ;


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyksos76*
> 
> Hi everyone ! Sorry for my bad english but I'm french and love this forum. So I post my rig dating from January 2011. I bought the case in june 2012.
> 
> Corsair HX 850w ; Asus Rampage III Gene ; Cnps10x extreme custom ; I7 950 @3.9ghz 1.26v HT:ON ; 6 Go Kingston Hyper X blue @1694 Mhz ; Msi GTX 580 twinfrozr 2 with Accelero Xtreme III @940-1880-2155Mhz ; SSD Vertex 3 240Go ; 1To Samsung spinpoint F1 ; 1To Caviar Black ;
> 
> 
> ]


i'm guessing you kept the HDD cage strictly for the support it offers to the GPU? cuz it looks alot better w/o the HDD cage


----------



## Hyksos76

No only to support the gpu, it's because my case is always open and the hdd cage make the air flow so much better for the cpu.


----------



## MiiX

I have the same kind of cooking design on my GTX 580 Lightning from MSI... I suggest you invert your fans, Front=Out, back=In. The problem i had was that when i had a fan blowing directly at the bottom of the card in my case, the temps were around 65C* when gaming. I turned the fan in that was blowing away form the card, bam: max 55C*. What happens is that the warm air your/mine cooler spits out the back of the cooler gets thrown back to the fans on the top of your cooler, then sucked into your GPU again. I diddnt have any problems with my temp, and I guess you dont have any eighther, but the noise were drasticly improved, atleast my my Lightning.

Anyway, Nice build, and i love that clean looking layout. Anyway, i dont think your HDD cage for airflow is noticable if removed as the AP181 has this So i think you can remove it if wanted. Love the Artic Cooler <3


----------



## shahramkel

Why's everyone always hatin' on the hdd cage?







For me, one of the benefits of building a pc is all the space for 3.5 drives!


----------



## ZombieJon

For this case, would it be better to stick with an air cooler (CM Evo or Xigmatek DK2?) or water cooling (Antec 620) when doing a mild OC?


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Please, could you show us the cable management on the back.
> I am very interested to see if you have very long cables, due to the extensions;
> Thanks


Here you go my cable management


----------



## taney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> For this case, would it be better to stick with an air cooler (CM Evo or Xigmatek DK2?) or water cooling (Antec 620) when doing a mild OC?


You're probably going to get mixed answers. I thought about going mainstream water cooling (All-In-One) but it's just as loud if not louder than air cooled system. Plus, performance-wise, it's not huge in discrepancy. I was in your boat, then I thought about building a full closed loop system but I ended up getting a CM Hyper 212 Evo with Cougar fans and I absolutely love the set up for the time being.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taney*
> 
> You're probably going to get mixed answers. I thought about going mainstream water cooling (All-In-One) but it's just as loud if not louder than air cooled system. Plus, performance-wise, it's not huge in discrepancy. I was in your boat, then I thought about building a full closed loop system but I ended up getting a CM Hyper 212 Evo with Cougar fans and I absolutely love the set up for the time being.


What sort of temps and clock speeds are you getting with the Hyper 212 Evo?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahramkel*
> 
> Why's everyone always hatin' on the hdd cage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, one of the benefits of building a pc is all the space for 3.5 drives!


if they were scaled down to 2.5" x 4 and turned 90* so all the cables were facing the rear that might be alot better.

Show us yours and here's mine







8 x 2Tb + 1 64G SSD


----------



## 8bitG33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> For this case, would it be better to stick with an air cooler (CM Evo or Xigmatek DK2?) or water cooling (Antec 620) when doing a mild OC?


I can tell you that you wont get very good performance out of the 620 compared to the Evo or the Dark Knight. You can read my review on the 920 here.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitG33k*
> 
> I can tell you that you wont get very good performance out of the 620 compared to the Evo or the Dark Knight. You can read my review on the 920 here.


Thanks for the info! A lot of shops near where I live are having sales on the 620 (about 1-2USD more than the DK2).


----------



## loc125

hello all, glad to see the TJ08-E Owners Club is up and kicking!, will be doing some "updates" on my system. will be posting new pictures within the week....one side note, was able to add 9.7TB of space on my current setup....lol


----------



## thierry

Can't wait to see your pictures.

But BadDad already put 16TB in his.

By the way, BadDad, would you have some close-up pictures of the HDD setup?
4 down and 4 up?


----------



## zer0sum

I decided it was time for some more GPU power











I need to find some time to put a block on the 690 and sell the 670, but for now the 670 is dedicated to PhysX


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zer0sum*
> 
> I decided it was time for some more GPU power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find some time to put a block on the 690 and sell the 670, but for now the 670 is dedicated to PhysX


What fittings are those? Sexy


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> if they were scaled down to 2.5" x 4 and turned 90* so all the cables were facing the rear that might be alot better.
> 
> Show us yours and here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 x 2Tb + 1 64G SSD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Liking the HDD cage. Nice!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> What fittings are those? Sexy


Monsoon fittings my friend.


----------



## markieta

It's been a long time since I've posted on overclock.net, so long that I've forgot my username/pass for my old account! Anyways, here is my contribution to the owners club









Silverstone TJ08B-E
Intel i5-3570K
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
G.Skill Ripjaws X-Series 16GB 1600mhz
Rosewill Capstone 450-M
Vertex 4 256GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB
Noctua NH-D14 (to come)

Here are my pictures! Cable management a #1 priority for me. My biggest pet peeve with this case+motherboard combination is the position and routing of the USB 3.0 cable. Can anyone suggest an improvement? I am thinking a right angle connector would be best to direct the cable to the front of the case. Currently, the cable is so thick and stiff than its hard to route it neatly to the front. I am thinking of rotating the front 180mm intake fan to hide its cables as well.

CPU cooler to come (Noctua NH-D14).











Initial setup with pretty good cable management. I hated that the HDD bay was in front of the 180mm intake and the sata/power HDD cables were visible.







Much better cable management now! Removed HDD bay and moved 1TB HDD to the lower 3.5 bay, installed it backwards to hide the power and sata cable. Added my SSD (waiting for 3M double-sided tape to hold it down). This opened up the case to let air flow through it from front to back with almost no obstruction. The cpu will get a direct feed of cool air from the 180mm intake now. Just waiting for the Noctua NH-D14!



Album here.


----------



## Airborn

new NZXT led strip, sorry for crappy iphone pic


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airborn*
> 
> new NZXT led strip, sorry for crappy iphone pic


Do you have a window mod and if so could you show one with the window


----------



## Airborn

Nope, I dont at the moment, but I do plan on doing one during the summer when i get some down time, At the moment i just have the side panel off


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markieta*
> 
> It's been a long time since I've posted on overclock.net, so long that I've forgot my username/pass for my old account! Anyways, here is my contribution to the owners club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silverstone TJ08B-E
> Intel i5-3570K
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
> G.Skill Ripjaws X-Series 16GB 1600mhz
> Rosewill Capstone 450-M
> Vertex 4 256GB SSD
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB
> Noctua NH-D14 (to come)
> 
> Here are my pictures! Cable management a #1 priority for me. My biggest pet peeve with this case+motherboard combination is the position and routing of the USB 3.0 cable. Can anyone suggest an improvement? I am thinking a right angle connector would be best to direct the cable to the front of the case. Currently, the cable is so thick and stiff than its hard to route it neatly to the front. I am thinking of rotating the front 180mm intake fan to hide its cables as well.
> 
> CPU cooler to come (Noctua NH-D14).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial setup with pretty good cable management. I hated that the HDD bay was in front of the 180mm intake and the sata/power HDD cables were visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much better cable management now! Removed HDD bay and moved 1TB HDD to the lower 3.5 bay, installed it backwards to hide the power and sata cable. Added my SSD (waiting for 3M double-sided tape to hold it down). This opened up the case to let air flow through it from front to back with almost no obstruction. The cpu will get a direct feed of cool air from the 180mm intake now. Just waiting for the Noctua NH-D14!
> 
> 
> 
> Album here.


Nice setup mate. I have always been a fan of that motherboard.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thierry*
> 
> Can't wait to see your pictures.
> 
> But BadDad already put 16TB in his.
> 
> By the way, BadDad, would you have some close-up pictures of the HDD setup?
> 4 down and 4 up?


No problems buddy can do









4 up top using the Nexus brackets





4 down the bottom are the original bay stuck on the case floor with velcro

I have another TJ08-E i'm building as well and looking at using 2Tb x 2.5" Hdds


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I have another TJ08-E i'm building as well and looking at using 2Tb x 2.5" Hdds


Using: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817986007 ? Who doesn't want 8x2TB jammed into two 5.25 bays, plus 8x2TB in the four 3.5" HDD bays.


----------



## Handsome Devil

Nice rig man, very clean and great choice of components, just want to ask one thing, are you gonna keep your SSD there or is it only temporary? @ Markieta BTW...


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys!

I have made some upgrades in my Beastly mATX TJ08-B build if you are interested. Link is in the signature


----------



## markieta

Hey! Thanks for the positive review









Here is the final setup! The SSD is now velcro'd in place and the HDD is rotated (as before). All cables hidden as best as I can. Up and running Ubuntu 12.10







Nothing will change for now until I graduate from uni and buy a video card as a reward to myself.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markieta*
> 
> Hey! Thanks for the positive review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the final setup! The SSD is now velcro'd in place and the HDD is rotated (as before). All cables hidden as best as I can. Up and running Ubuntu 12.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing will change for now until I graduate from uni and buy a video card as a reward to myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/L8Ct7qI
> 
> http://imgur.com/xJ4hFVl


Nice, that D14 looks beast! Clean looking build.


----------



## mjl4878

So I'm recabling my case right now and after about 6 weeks I'm surprised at the amount of dust. I'm just running the front fan off the motherboard and my h80i in push/pull. Not the stock fans but sp120 quiet versions. Aer the 120s pushing that much air? What can I do to limit this? I get a de ent amount of dust on the filter.


----------



## Indigo340

Some fantastic looking set ups here guys, well done, It's not as simple as you make it look.. There are also one or two that make it look much more difficult than it really is but I like the way they don't get trolled !









Had to re-build my PC on a budget recently and replaced the entire system but I'm a Linux user so I can get away with fairly low spec. I also like cool and quiet systems and my old aluminium ATX case just looked crap, it only had space for a few small fans. After doing a lot of searching I came across the TJ08 and managed to get one at a real bargain price. I think it is one of the best thought out cases I have ever seen and certainly worth what I paid for it.

The biggest issue I have with it is the fan. I put a resistor in the high speed line to get 5v (600rpm) and now that is my low speed but it's still much louder than I want so am in the process of deciding what to replace it with. Temps are really good but that's mainly due to the low spec, AMD FX4100 3.6Ghz and a Geforce GT610. Idle temps are CPU 28C and GPU 27C. I have a Zalman 7000C on the GPU on a low speed splitter. CPU heatsink is just a small one with 4 heatpipes that came bundled with the mobo and Sempron chip but I modded it to take an Arctic PWM fan that runs absolutely silent at 1000 rpm, even when it's cranking up I can barely hear it. I have mounted the case fan on silicone rubber pins which cut down some of the droning from the case but it's still not quite good enough. Highest temps running Phoronics Test Suite are CPU 58C and GPU 64C ! This case is begging for some quality hardware but I am going to have to do it slowly and look for bargains. First job is going to be cutting cables to length (non modular PSU) and braiding them, then some sound reduction measures.

I would like some ideas for sound proofing, what are your suggestions for case dampening material. I really only want to take the droning or ringing out of the case as I can't hear the internal fans but if I'm going to put a better VGA card in, then I'll be wanting to keep that quiet.too. I prefer air cooling simplicity but case size limits the choices of GPU air coolers plus I need a PCI slot for WI-FI card which makes it more restrictive.

Great thread BTW, I'm so impressed this case has such a lot of followers and am really impressed with some of your rigs, excellent stuff guys and gals !


----------



## thierry

I finally took the time to re-cable all my system, following the great ideas here. Thanks a lot for your answers.

I did not manage to stick the SSD on the back, with all my cables and without bending too much, so it stays at the bottom for now.
(I don't have a modular PSU, so I got lots of extra cables)

And I move the HDD to the top (removing the HDD cage)





(For those who did not see my first message, several pages before, sorry for this "non OC config"... I am running a very low-power hackintosh. But I loved lot's of the ideas around this thread and got inspired.







)


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Using: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817986007 ? Who doesn't want 8x2TB jammed into two 5.25 bays, plus 8x2TB in the four 3.5" HDD bays.


CTRLurself Your a god, i was looking at putting all 8 hdds in the optical bays the custom way but that vantec unit will be a lot better


----------



## AndrewTdi

Hi guys!

Need a little help!
Mobo: maximus V Gene.
If I connect an USB3 hdd to the front panel usb3, windows sais: it can be faster if I plug it into an USB3 connector. Drivers are good, I think Bios setup is good too.

Any idea what am I doing wrong?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Ma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Need a little help!
> Mobo: maximus V Gene.
> If I connect an USB3 hdd to the front panel usb3, windows sais: it can be faster if I plug it into an USB3 connector. Drivers are good, I think Bios setup is good too.
> 
> Any idea what am I doing wrong?


Hey Andrew.

Could it be that the USB cable is not USB3? Or maybe that your had has a missing driver for your HDD?

Is your USB3 front panel connection connected to a USB2 header using the provided USB3 to USB2 converter?


----------



## K4IKEN

I should have held off on buying my R4 and gone with my original plan of converting to mATX because this case has been calling my name as of late. Most likely going to build up a nice mATX Haswell rig in the TJ08 around August.


----------



## AndrewTdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Ma
> Hey Andrew.
> 
> Could it be that the USB cable is not USB3? Or maybe that your had has a missing driver for your HDD?
> 
> Is your USB3 front panel connection connected to a USB2 header using the provided USB3 to USB2 converter?


USB cable is USb3, because if I connect it to the rear connector, the speed is usb3.
I don't use the converter. I connect the front panel cable to the specific USB3 connector on the MoBo.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> CTRLurself Your a god, i was looking at putting all 8 hdds in the optical bays the custom way but that vantec unit will be a lot better


There's actually a 6-bay version from thermaltake, but that only supports 750GB per HDD. I've used the older version of that Vantec one before and it works pretty good - just don't use 7200rpm drives as they put off too much heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Need a little help!
> Mobo: maximus V Gene.
> If I connect an USB3 hdd to the front panel usb3, windows sais: it can be faster if I plug it into an USB3 connector. Drivers are good, I think Bios setup is good too.
> 
> Any idea what am I doing wrong?


You did connect the USB3 ports to a USB3 header on the mobo right?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Then this is a specific driver for the USB3 header on your motherboard that you probably need to download from Asmedia. This thread is about another person in the same situation.

Could be worth a shot?


----------



## AndrewTdi

Yes, I did so..


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndrewTdi*
> 
> Yes, I did so..


You would be stunned how often that's the issue. So many people think that they can plug in anything where ever they want and it'll work - so I had to ask.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Then this is a specific driver for the USB3 header on your motherboard that you probably need to download from Asmedia. This thread is about another person in the same situation.
> 
> Could be worth a shot?


While having an updated USB driver from Asmedia may help, the front panel USB 3 connector on the Maximus V GENE motherboard is provided by the Intel Z77 chipset. You can download a driver from Asus or for the most recent one go to Intel:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=22480&lang=eng

The Z77 chipset also provides 2 of the rear USB 3 ports. The rest of the rear USB 3 ports are provided by an Asmedia ASM1042 controller. The best source that I've found for that controller's firmware and drivers is a French site:

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/asmedia.htm

Good luck!


----------



## CTRLurself

Just ordered my TJ08. Already have the Gene-Z, an Antec 920 with Sanyo Denki fans (may swap them for a pair of Scythes I have if they're too loud), fan controller, 16GB 2133MHz RAM, dual 560Ti's and an 850W psu. Just need to pick up the CPU and a couple HDDs and I'll be ready to build.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Just ordered my TJ08. Already have the Gene-Z, an Antec 920 with Sanyo Denki fans (may swap them for a pair of Scythes I have if they're too loud), fan controller, 16GB 2133MHz RAM, dual 560Ti's and an 850W psu. Just need to pick up the CPU and a couple HDDs and I'll be ready to build.


Love your avatar.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Just ordered my TJ08. Already have the Gene-Z, an Antec 920 with Sanyo Denki fans (may swap them for a pair of Scythes I have if they're too loud), fan controller, 16GB 2133MHz RAM, dual 560Ti's and an 850W psu. Just need to pick up the CPU and a couple HDDs and I'll be ready to build.


Welcome to the family buddy, Looking forward to seeing yours









Try the Denki fans @ 7/5 volts and see if they're quiet enough.


----------



## SastusBulbas

My sons PC is rather basic, an old Asus P5QL-VM-EPU mobo, with an old Core 2 Duo 6400, 500gb Sammy F3, using on board GPU, for homework, Minecraft and the like.

He needed a better case I felt, he has an old steel n plastic Compaq Presario that always looks like it's back feet have fell off. With the generic 300w PSU still in use.

So I was looking at the likes of a Fractal Core 1000, but kept going round in circles, no dust filter, one 120mm fan, no cable management or future, cheap n cheerfull but a sideways upstairs stumble?
That would cost me £37 including a rear 92mm fan, and give me limited upgrade potential and less choice of CPU coolers etc.

Thing is, I have just gave him 4gb of Corsair PC6400C5, I have better 775 cpu's around, and if one of my old rigs mobo is faulty, I may well have an old Sapphire Toxic HD-4870 he can have for the games he uses my PC's for.

To be honest, he could probably have a Q5550, 8gb PC-8500, Toxic HD-4870, and either the Scythe Kama Angle or Freezer 7 Pro.

But he will also need a PSU, something I could use to test my old mobo and clarify if it is indeed a mobo or PSU problem that is bugging my old system.

So I ordered a BeQuiet P8 630w semi modular PSU, and it was in stock and only £7 more than the 530w.

I also ordered another Silverstone TJ08B-E case for his old hand me downs to reside in.

I just could not see a budget case that would not have left me niggling about one thing or another as I lay in bed or traveled to work, and it had to be compact.

I can't really think of any better reasonably compact MicroATX case for £65.

I think the Scythe Kama Angle may fit in this case too, I am wondering if it would give more room for hard drives due to its shape. Not sure what 120mm fan to use though.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Welcome to the family buddy, Looking forward to seeing yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the Denki fans @ 7/5 volts and see if they're quiet enough.


Sadly that trade was bad, the radiator on the 920 I got is in rough shape so I'm sending it back. Working on getting a month-old H80 from a different member. And I have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995075 - its up to 30W per channel I can run a fan at as low of voltage as the blades will turn at


----------



## Meisn

Been lurking this thread forever.. cant wait for my own Temjin TJ08 to arrive:O lots of gaming systems for me to "steal" from


----------



## Botanica

(borarah) here. Back again after moving from a TJ08-E to a custom made watercooled case, to a fractal R3 and now back to a Tj08-E lol.
Will have a buildlog soon once I get all my parts (should be this week).

Grabbing a Sniper M3, possibly a Xeon 1230 V2 or a 3770K, 8gb of Samsung HYKO, M4 128 and Sammy 128gb ssds.

Pictures to come when I get all the gear








This will also be watercooled, but for now, I will be running a Megahlems Black Edition. Stay tuned


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hello everyone!

Just would like to show off the I/O front panel cables that I have cut, soldered, and sleeved.


----------



## Lutfij

NEAT!!!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> NEAT!!!


cheers!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> This case is superbly designed, but I kind of wish that Lian Li had come up with it instead of Silverstone, whose build quality and quality control leave a lot to be desired.


I find Silverstone are excellent when it comes to customer support particularly when one discover 'cracks in the paint work' - so to speak. I've had several cases from them and all my issues have been resolved with a simple email to their tech-support.


----------



## wreckxNeffect

Hey all, finally got a TJ08-E (changing from a Corsair 650D). Current specs of comp are pretty ancient but will get round to that later. For now wanted something more LAN friendly.

When I get new internals will be looking at a custom WC loop and have a NAS for my storage. Was keen on getting another shuttle but came across this thread before and seen a lot of awesome builds







Changed my mind instantly!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just would like to show off the I/O front panel cables that I have cut, soldered, and sleeved.


Very neat









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckxNeffect*
> 
> Hey all, finally got a TJ08-E (changing from a Corsair 650D). Current specs of comp are pretty ancient but will get round to that later. For now wanted something more LAN friendly.
> 
> When I get new internals will be looking at a custom WC loop and have a NAS for my storage. Was keen on getting another shuttle but came across this thread before and seen a lot of awesome builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my mind instantly!


My TJO8-E is my nas


----------



## Dmz96

I've been heavily considering this case for the past few weeks to use for all my components which are currently inside this old Compaq case I have, but I have a few questions I was hoping someone could answer. I have an ssd and a 3.5" hdd, if I wanted to remove the hdd bay to put a 180mm rad there, does anyone know where I could stick the hdd? Also I have a you that uses non reference cooling and dumps air into the case, would I have any heat issues with exhausting that? Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## wreckxNeffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> My TJO8-E is my nas


Hehe another option would be to buy another TJ08-E and turn this one into a NAS swap out the GPU with a basic fanless one. That way dont need to fork out for the Synology one I wanted


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmz96*
> 
> I've been heavily considering this case for the past few weeks to use for all my components which are currently inside this old Compaq case I have, but I have a few questions I was hoping someone could answer. I have an ssd and a 3.5" hdd, if I wanted to remove the hdd bay to put a 180mm rad there, does anyone know where I could stick the hdd? Also I have a you that uses non reference cooling and dumps air into the case, would I have any heat issues with exhausting that? Thanks for any help in advance


put your HDD in the floppy bay, then put the SSD elsewhere. there are like 4 different places where you can put SSD that doesn't require a slot of any kind. the most common places are under the floppy bay




or behind the mobo tray




as for the none reference card, you shouldn't have too much problems.


----------



## Dmz96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> put your HDD in the floppy bay, then put the SSD elsewhere. there are like 4 different places where you can put SSD that doesn't require a slot of any kind. the most common places are under the floppy bay
> 
> as for the none reference card, you shouldn't have too much problems.


Dude, that's perfect! Thanks for the help


----------



## tomd90

I'm looking at getting one of these but I don't have a whole lot of vertical space, anyone know if there'd be any problem lying the case on it's side (obviously with the motherboard flat, rather than dangling upside down). I won't be having a DVD drive either so disks not being held in place shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomd90*
> 
> I'm looking at getting one of these but I don't have a whole lot of vertical space, anyone know if there'd be any problem lying the case on it's side (obviously with the motherboard flat, rather than dangling upside down). I won't be having a DVD drive either so disks not being held in place shouldn't be a problem.


I can't think of a reason why that would cause problems, unless you're watercooling. Heck, it might help with GPU sag.

By "don't have a whole lot of vertical space" do you mean you don't have 15.5"? Because that's more than the height of this case. It's pretty squat. It reminded me so much of a dwarf that I swear I heard "and my AXE" just barely audible over the tape being torn off the box as I opened it for the first time.


----------



## tomd90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I can't think of a reason why that would cause problems, unless you're watercooling. Heck, it might help with GPU sag.
> 
> By "don't have a whole lot of vertical space" do you mean you don't have 15.5"? Because that's more than the height of this case. It's pretty squat. It reminded me so much of a dwarf that I swear I heard "and my AXE" just barely audible over the tape being torn off the box as I opened it for the first time.


Yeah I have like 10 inches. I have a whole lot of stuff crammed under a very small desk, I've stuck to using laptops for gaming until now which sucks and I wanted to build something better but I've been struggling to find good SFF cases that didn't have massive restrictions in one way or another until now. Thanks for the reassurance, will definitely be looking into this further now.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomd90*
> 
> Yeah I have like 10 inches.


Story of my life, _amirite_?

...anyways
I really hope you enjoy this case, we all certainly do


----------



## coffeine

I just got my z77 gear but i'm having issues, hopefully someone can help me









Im running a 3770k, sniper m3, 8gb samsung and an intel ssd.

Everything works fine, but when i turn on the pc, it would hang for about a minute on the logo screen. I even tried disabling it and it would still hang but on the (AMI page).
I had all 4 sata ports populated and I even tried just running the intel ssd on the 1 sata port(main port) and it would still hang.

Does anyone have a solution/fix to this issue?

Would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeine*
> 
> I just got my z77 gear but i'm having issues, hopefully someone can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running a 3770k, sniper m3, 8gb samsung and an intel ssd.
> 
> Everything works fine, but when i turn on the pc, it would hang for about a minute on the logo screen. I even tried disabling it and it would still hang but on the (AMI page).
> I had all 4 sata ports populated and I even tried just running the intel ssd on the 1 sata port(main port) and it would still hang.
> 
> Does anyone have a solution/fix to this issue?
> 
> Would be much appreciated, thanks.


how old is your intel SSD?


----------



## coffeine

Not that old, probably 6 months?

Well it was running F9 bios from when I bought it today. I tried the F10beta. JUST now I downgraded the bios to F7 and it seems to have picked up speed. Bare in mind. I've reformatted several times, tries all sata ports, took out usbs etc etc.

So I will try install everything now onto the system using the F7 bios and see how I go.


----------



## Seredin

So, I'm trying to get together my wish list for the win-your-rig contest thread, and I realized that high-wattage, full-modular power supplies that actually fit in these cases are hard to come by. The highest wattage fully modular PSU I've found was I think 860W.

Does anyone know of something higher that'll fit in here? I think the governing dimension is 6.3", for the curious.


----------



## CTRLurself

The only two 1kW PSU's that I know of that are under 7" long. 6.3" is the standard length of an ATX PSU. Anything over that is considered "oversized" I have the 850W version of the Cooler Master Silent Pro M and it should fit (I'll let you know when I put my TJ08 together tonight).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171049 (6.5")
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256057 (6.3")


----------



## markieta

Try a regular HDD. Try both sata3 and sata2. Try updating bios or downgrading. I've had good results with F7. Oops, didn't see your update coffeeine.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeine*
> 
> Not that old, probably 6 months?
> 
> Well it was running F9 bios from when I bought it today. I tried the F10beta. JUST now I downgraded the bios to F7 and it seems to have picked up speed. Bare in mind. I've reformatted several times, tries all sata ports, took out usbs etc etc.
> 
> So I will try install everything now onto the system using the F7 bios and see how I go.


Reset your BIOS to Defaults and reboot whenever you flash the BIOS.

Have you tried stripping down to one RAM module and run Memtest86+ from a bootable flash drive to make sure the RAM is OK? Test one module at a time (the motherboard manual should indicate which slot to use for a single module) and then add the rest one at a time and retest.

How about booting from an optical drive or a regular hard drive with no other drives plugged in?

Hey, do you have another power supply? Have you tried booting with the motherboard outside of the case? If the process of elimination does not reveal the source of the delay then it could be time to return it. Sorry I don't have any other suggestions.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> The only two 1kW PSU's that I know of that are under 7" long. 6.3" is the standard length of an ATX PSU. Anything over that is considered "oversized" I have the 850W version of the Cooler Master Silent Pro M and it should fit (I'll let you know when I put my TJ08 together tonight).
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171049 (6.5")
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256057 (6.3")


Hm yeah those are perfectly fine PSUs, but I am really looking for a _fully_ modular supply.


----------



## Qrash

Why _fully_ modular? You always need the motherboard cables and at least one SATA and one PCI-E cable. Are you going to replace all the cables with another set of cables (like the shorter PP05 set that Silverstone sells for their Strider PS units)? Is that your plan?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coffeine*
> 
> Not that old, probably 6 months?
> 
> Well it was running F9 bios from when I bought it today. I tried the F10beta. JUST now I downgraded the bios to F7 and it seems to have picked up speed. Bare in mind. I've reformatted several times, tries all sata ports, took out usbs etc etc.
> 
> So I will try install everything now onto the system using the F7 bios and see how I go.


yah you read my mind. i was gonna suggest different versions of the bios but looks like you are already heading that direction. when you tried the F7, how long was it taking? was it just slightly better? or actually performing like a SSD?


----------



## coffeine

performing like an SSD.

Funny though, why it came with the F9 bios straight from the box...


----------



## psyclum

shrug







nobody really knows why SSD is still struggling with firmware since it's been "popular" for quite a few years already. I cant personally imagine using a computer w/o an SSD now. but... it seems like you still have to tweak around with bios occasionally to get it working.

do realize tho, there are incidences where switching the firmware bricked the drive so make sure you have "alternatives" ready


----------



## coffeine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> shrug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nobody really knows why SSD is still struggling with firmware since it's been "popular" for quite a few years already. I cant personally imagine using a computer w/o an SSD now. but... it seems like you still have to tweak around with bios occasionally to get it working.
> 
> do realize tho, there are incidences where switching the firmware bricked the drive so make sure you have "alternatives" ready


Yeah weird. I have no intention of upgrading the firmware lol haha, as long as it works, im happy, sick of troubleshooting for like 2 days over it


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Why _fully_ modular? You always need the motherboard cables and at least one SATA and one PCI-E cable. Are you going to replace all the cables with another set of cables (like the shorter PP05 set that Silverstone sells for their Strider PS units)? Is that your plan?


I've thought of that, but at the very least I'm going to sleeve everything and from what I've read and seen, sleeving non-modular cables can be a headache.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Hm yeah those are perfectly fine PSUs, but I am really looking for a _fully_ modular supply.


Fully modular PSUs are bigger by default - You're going to have to compromise somewhere. Either you won't get the wattage you want, or you're not getting fully modular.

The smallest Full modular 1kW I know of is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341045 and it's nearly 7" long (not including the cabling) and is prone to cap-whine under load, the good 1kW PSU's are all 7.5" long. Just buy extensions for the 24-pin and 8-pin, get a partially modular PSU and have a lot less to worry about size wise - just sleeve the two extensions.

As a total side note - what are you wanting to run in this case that needs over 860W? A system with SLI'd 690's requires about 800W under load, a pair of Titans take less than that, and you can't tri-SLI with this case unless you stick a giant external radiator on it and watercool everything - entirely defeating the point of getting a small case. Just saying.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Fully modular PSUs are bigger by default - You're going to have to compromise somewhere. Either you won't get the wattage you want, or you're not getting fully modular.
> 
> The smallest Full modular 1kW I know of is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341045 and it's nearly 7" long (not including the cabling) and is prone to cap-whine under load, the good 1kW PSU's are all 7.5" long. Just buy extensions for the 24-pin and 8-pin, get a partially modular PSU and have a lot less to worry about size wise - just sleeve the two extensions.
> 
> As a total side note - what are you wanting to run in this case that needs over 860W? A system with SLI'd 690's requires about 800W under load, a pair of Titans take less than that, and you can't tri-SLI with this case unless you stick a giant external radiator on it and watercool everything - entirely defeating the point of getting a small case. Just saying.


Well, for now all I have is a 560ti, and it runs fine with my 500W supply. But, if I won the contest, I would have two 690s, 16Gb of RAM, two SSDs, plus a ~25W pump to power. Giving maybe 15-20% head room comes out easily to 1kW or so, especially with some overclocking.

In reality, an 860W supply would be fine for even my future needs. I'm just curious









I wonder why fully modular PSUs are larger..


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Well, for now all I have is a 560ti, and it runs fine with my 500W supply. But, if I won the contest, I would have two 690s, 16Gb of RAM, two SSDs, plus a ~25W pump to power. Giving maybe 15-20% head room comes out easily to 1kW or so, especially with some overclocking.
> 
> In reality, an 860W supply would be fine for even my future needs. I'm just curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why fully modular PSUs are larger..


Fully modular PSUs are bigger for the same reason removable batteries are bigger - the mechanism.

1) With a non-modular system I don't need any space between the internal electronics and the edge of the metal enclosure. I'm just routing one huge cable cluster out of the farthest corner away from the electronics I can find.
2) With partially modular, I only need a little bit of room because I don't have any large cable clusters to attach to the side of the enclosure (most are only actually 4 or 6 wires - that 8-pin GPU connector is only 6 wires inside the PSU usually, it' just has two extra grounds externally).
3) With fully modular, you need to get the entire 24-pin (which is 23-pins IIRC) to the side of the enclosure it takes more space to get the wiring internally to a usable position externally meaning the enclosure has to be farther away from the internal electronics. This is also why most fully modular systems split up the 24-pin wire on the PSU side - it's just too honkin' big to do it in one piece and keep the PSU physically compact.


----------



## SlowMotionJones

I am finally upgrading my college rig that I built 6 years ago. After wading through this and some other forums, I decided to build in the TJ08 which I should get tomorrow. I am going to run to Microcenter pretty soon to pick up a 3570k and a mobo. I don't want a red color scheme so I was thinking of getting a P8Z77-M. Am I missing out on too much by not getting the gene?

Either way, stoked to get started building. Sadly progress will be slow and incremental due to my using said college computer to acquire a thus far worthless history degree.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Fully modular PSUs are bigger by default - You're going to have to compromise somewhere. Either you won't get the wattage you want, or you're not getting fully modular.
> 
> The smallest Full modular 1kW I know of is: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341045 and it's nearly 7" long (not including the cabling) and is prone to cap-whine under load, the good 1kW PSU's are all 7.5" long.


For our designs, full modular connector PCB adds about 20mm to the overall depth of PSUs.

And the smallest full modular 1KW PSU is actually a SilverStone! Our ST1000-P is 160mm deep vs. OCZ's ZX1000W at 175mm:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=238


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> For our designs, full modular connector PCB adds about 20mm to the overall depth of PSUs.
> 
> And the smallest full modular 1KW PSU is actually a SilverStone! Our ST1000-P is 160mm deep vs. OCZ's ZX1000W at 175mm:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=238


Wonderful. I'm willing to go with a silver cert'd PSU if I can get 1kW, full modular, and 160mm.
Adding that to my build's list, thanks.

edit: Also? I highly suggest you contact whomever is responsible for maintaining your listings on Newegg, because that PSU is labeled only modular for their sorting criteria. And, I suggest putting a better, more clearly full-modular picture on there too. I wouldn't have believed that it was fully modular from that listing.


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlowMotionJones*
> 
> I don't want a red color scheme so I was thinking of getting a P8Z77-M. Am I missing out on too much by not getting the gene?


I have the P8Z77M-PRO and it has more features and is still blue. Been a solid mobo so far.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> I don't want a red color scheme so I was thinking of getting a P8Z77-M. Am I missing out on too much by not getting the gene?... Sadly progress will be slow and incremental due to my using said college computer to acquire a thus far worthless history degree.


I recently built a computer using the P8Z77-M Pro. The non-Pro had gotten better reviews at the time, but the Pro worked out fine. Both versions are much cheaper than the GENE, and you will get the same performance, just fewer extra features. A sensible purchase for a student.

As for your degree, if you love History then stick with it. Teaching or a post-graduate degree would be necessary to continue with that line of study. If neither of those appeal to you now, then it's time to change. Stay in school and finish something! Starting with your new computer


----------



## Airborn

New addition of the Noctua NH-D14 Cooler, Very happy all though i had to move the 670 up to the next slot and had to move my ram to the 2 far left slots, And the front fan of the cooler wont fit with the vengence ram install, so thinking of installing it as an exhaust fan.


----------



## vlamnire

I recently did something with the front air penetrator. If you get rid of the yellow cable on the switch it turns into an on/off switch for the fan.

But if you do that it's max RPM is 900.


----------



## Indigo340

I tried a lot of different things for the AP180 but could not live with the noise in the end even with a resistor giving a lowest speed of 600rpm it was just too noisy. I changed it for a Phobya G-Silent 18, 700rpm with a resistor inline to give me 450rpm and using the original switch I can still have two speeds. The Phobya at 450rpm is really very quiet and far better for my needs, I can not hear it at all unless I put my ear right next to it. Air flow is lower than the AP180 at but still adequate for me and can still cool my GPU passively so I'm very happy.
Next purchase for the TJ08 will be a Be Quiet Dark Rock cooler and some acoustic sound dampening material to reduce the humming of the steel, I have not yet found a GPU with reasonably good spec that will run quiet enough but I haven't given up yet. So happy with this case, it seems that I can build a very very quiet PC in it fairly easily.

I just wish manufacturers and reviewers would stop using the word 'silent' when they really mean 'quiet', there is a big difference ! An item can only be called silent if it emits no noise at all, a fan that is not running is silent, as soon as it starts running it will be producing a noise, it cannot be 'very silent' or 'ultra silent', this is totally meaningless. Silence is absolute, there are no degrees of silence only degrees of noise. Please spread this around in the hope that we can put this straight, I hate misleading inaccuracies.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys i'm waiting for Intel haswel for my first build and I want you guys to tell me what you think of this build. I am going to to some light gaming still thinking of getting a 660ti. I'm going to reuse my pre-build hard drive and i'm going to put the windows on the ssd any thoughts. Thanks for the help. (That is why there is no cpu of mobo yet)

Waiting till intel haswel.png 22k .png file


----------



## madwolfa

Guys, I've just built the following system:
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Ih1I

Now I'm not sure whether I have enough clearance to put something like ASUS GTX670 DirectCU II video card in it, because of the massive Noctua NH-C14. I'm pretty sure something smaller like single slot EVGA would fit, but what about ASUS?

Also, maybe it's better to use blower GPU in TJ-08E, since all the air will go outside. But I'm also looking for something as quiet as possible, hence DirectCU II...

I'm only using 180mm penetrator in this case and my Seasonic PSU is in top-fan position.

Thanks.


----------



## Qrash

Welcome aboard! Sound like a good system! A lot of people here have the Asus 670 (myself included). The positive pressure from the front 180 mm fan will ensure that all the GPU and CPU exhausts get forced out of the rear openings.


----------



## madwolfa

Thanks! Yes, I really love the looks and noise levels with this one. It seems I should have enough clearance, according to Noctua FAQ, I may just have small issues with fan clips touching the 670's back plate. With some isolation, I guess it's not a big deal.


----------



## Qrash

Several have had their fan clips touching the back of their video cards. Touching a backplate should not be a concern, but as a precaution you can do what others have done: either bend the clips a bit away from the video card or cover the clips with a small amount of electrical tape.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> I have the P8Z77M-PRO and it has more features and is still blue. Been a solid mobo so far.


A few brief pluses for the Gene Vs the P8Z77M : * 8+4+2 Phase Power Design for (CPU/ IGPU /Dram) * Intel LAN chip, * SupremeFX lll - Supreme sound (via Realtek 898 Sound chip with Creative software enhancement), * Enhanced Fan Management via ASUS Fan Expert2.
ROG build.
Possible Neg. Consumes higher Wattage, * No PS2 keyboard support ( In the unlikely event it is required).

Unless you require the ''M" PCI slot, the P8Z77M-Pro version provides enhanced features eg. 6+2 Power Phase design, * Higher spec sound chip ie. Realtek 892 - instead of ALC 887 fitted to "M"


----------



## vlamnire

Exactly that 180 mm out of the case no attached to anything is extremely quiet but in the case it's loud so if I bought some rubber mounts I probably wouldn't mind. I'm going to build a new system in the R4 eventually anyways.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I tried a lot of different things for the AP180 but could not live with the noise in the end even with a resistor giving a lowest speed of 600rpm it was just too noisy. I changed it for a Phobya G-Silent 18, 700rpm with a resistor inline to give me 450rpm and using the original switch I can still have two speeds. The Phobya at 450rpm is really very quiet and far better for my needs, I can not hear it at all unless I put my ear right next to it. Air flow is lower than the AP180 at but still adequate for me and can still cool my GPU passively so I'm very happy.
> Next purchase for the TJ08 will be a Be Quiet Dark Rock cooler and some acoustic sound dampening material to reduce the humming of the steel, I have not yet found a GPU with reasonably good spec that will run quiet enough but I haven't given up yet. So happy with this case, it seems that I can build a very very quiet PC in it fairly easily.
> 
> I just wish manufacturers and reviewers would stop using the word 'silent' when they really mean 'quiet', there is a big difference ! An item can only be called silent if it emits no noise at all, a fan that is not running is silent, as soon as it starts running it will be producing a noise, it cannot be 'very silent' or 'ultra silent', this is totally meaningless. Silence is absolute, there are no degrees of silence only degrees of noise. Please spread this around in the hope that we can put this straight, I hate misleading inaccuracies.


I just wish manufacturers and reviewers would stop using the word 'silent' when they really mean 'quiet', there is a big difference ! An item can only be called silent if it emits no noise at all, a fan that is not running is silent, as soon as it starts running it will be producing a noise, meaningless. Silenceit cannot be 'very silent' or 'ultra silent', this is totally is absolute, there are no degrees of silence only degrees of noise. Please spread this around in the hope that we can put this straight, I hate misleading inaccuracies.







[/quote]

You may be technically correct, but noise is more or less subjective. The degree of noise that is tolerable or bothersome, not only depends upon whether the listener has Acute, 'Normal', or diminished hearing, but their threshold tolerance for noise. While you may desire your PC as quiet as is possible, there are obviously some that can tollerate such as a 'Vantec Tornado' - God help them !.

It is apparent from posts on this subject that several contributors have found the AP181 too loud for their liking. Fortunately, I am not one of those and barely hear mine under 750 RPM. I cannot say that I have ever heard any so called "humming of the steel" , although I did insulate the corners and flat surfaces of the PSU compartment with PVC tape prior to fitting, and the PC is sitting on a carpet insulated wooden shelf.

I suppose it amounts to: "no such thing as a free lunch" if we want the components cool we need to compromise and find the quietest, but efficient means - be it water or air.

As far as the GPU is concerned, some can be very noisy. My previous GPU emitted a high pitch wine at times from the twin fans. My current Saphire Vapor X is reputed to run quieter and cooler than the reference card and it seems to live up to its claim because I am not aware of having heard it.

Good luck with finding that elusive perfect balance.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> It is apparent from posts on this subject that several contributors have found the AP181 too loud for their liking. Fortunately, I am not one of those and barely hear mine under 750 RPM. I cannot say that I have ever heard any so called "humming of the steel" , although I did insulate the corners and flat surfaces of the PSU compartment with PVC tape prior to fitting, and the PC is sitting on a carpet insulated wooden shelf.
> 
> I suppose it amounts to: "no such thing as a free lunch" if we want the components cool we need to compromise and find the quietest, but efficient means - be it water or air.
> 
> As far as the GPU is concerned, some can be very noisy. My previous GPU emitted a high pitch wine at times from the twin fans. My current Saphire Vapor X is reputed to run quieter and cooler than the reference card and it seems to live up to its claim because I am not aware of having heard it.
> 
> Good luck with finding that elusive perfect balance.


Thanks for the response.

It seems my hearing is particularly sensitive so I do notice things that others may not. The 'humming' of the steel case is a minor nuisance really and is more of a resonance caused by vibrations, I haven't been able to isolate the PSU from the case so that could well be the main cause, it is also the noisiest fan so that will be getting some _treatment_ soon. I use my PC late at night in a silent room and it is very close to my seat so having an ultra quiet PC is far more important than having an ultra fast one. A really powerful GPU is unnecessary too so I will probably get either a GT640 or GTX550 but the crucial requirement is low wattage so it can take a very low noise cooler and still fit in the case. I also need a PCI slot for Wi-Fi card which limits my options too. I do enjoy a challenge and going the extra mile to get what I want makes it a very interesting task, I love to hunt down the best components for my needs, to me that is the most enjoyable part of putting a PC together..
Finding that elusive perfect balance takes time and patience but it's not impossible.

The AP180 is a very powerful fan but on full speed it's ridiculously loud, the lower speed was still far too noisy, reducing it to 600 improved things quite a bit and adding rubber mounting pins helped slightly more but it was still too much. At 500rpm I could hear the electronics 'shunting' the coils and causing a throbbing noise so 600rpm was about as slow as it would go. If you are comfortable with the noise of the AP180 then I envy you because it makes things so much simpler and you don't have to worry about ultra quiet components.

Right now my temps are; CPU 34C and GPU 30C, MB temp is 27C. CPU fan 1350, Chassis fan 450. AMD FX4100 stock clock and Nvidia GT610.with ASUS M5A 78L-M LX board.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> The AP180 is a very powerful fan but on full speed it's ridiculously loud, the lower speed was still far too noisy, reducing it to 600 improved things quite a bit and adding rubber mounting pins helped slightly more but it was still too much. At 500rpm I could hear the electronics 'shunting' the coils and causing a throbbing noise so 600rpm was about as slow as it would go. If you are comfortable with the noise of the AP180 then I envy you because it makes things so much simpler and you don't have to worry about ultra quiet components.


I agree the AP181 is too loud at low (700rpm) however i find the noise level acceptable @ 500rpm. IF you are looking for other choices in silent solutions. the silverstone FM181(white only) is quieter then the AP181. also the phobya G-silent 18 are quieter as well. (though that only comes in red LED afaik) there is also the FN181 which is a clear blue LED fan. color scheme wise you are kinda stuck. phobya does make a black 180mm fan but that is a 25mm thick instead of a 32mm thick fan. but the important thing is you will still need some kind of fan speed control to bring the fans down to 500RPM which i feel is the acceptable level of noise.

if you are willing to accept low powered GPU's. I recommend looking into *this* which may give you the most bang for your decibel. together with a HR02, i think you'll be in business.


----------



## GoldenTree

If only Noctus made a 180mm fan our problems will be half gone


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> If only Noctus made a 180mm fan our problems will be half gone


But then the problem would also be poop brown.


----------



## GoldenTree

But then the problem would also be poop brown.[/quote]

I hear you


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> But then the problem would also be poop brown.


I hear you


----------



## Indigo340

I'm not into poop brown


----------



## GoldenTree

Can you guys critic this build It is planned for the summer and I would like to do some gaming. First build and not sure if I should wait for intel haswel. Thank you in advance.

TJ08-E.png 27k .png file


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Can you guys critic this build It is planned for the summer and I would like to do some gaming.


You could save some cash and get an i5. Most folks will tell you an i7 is more than you'll need for gaming. Save $100 or put it towards a 680.
Also, that power supply is too long for this case, unless I'm looking at the wrong one. 6.3" maximum for the length.

my


----------



## sooyong94

Just build my new rig with a TJ08-E... My stock 3570K is idling at 40C with Hyper 212 Evo on it. Is that normal?


----------



## Qrash

I take it that you have an older hard drive since you've listed the Nexus Vibration Silencer mount. I like Samsung SSDs, but the 120 GB 840 (not the Pro model) did not get a favourable review recently at HardOCP. Get the Pro model or the OCZ Vector if 120 GB is all you can afford. Maybe by summer prices will have dropped. A Geforce 670 is a nice compromise (price and performance) if you're set on Nvidia. Radeons are cheaper, just make sure to buy a good brand. GPU performance should be dictated by the games you will play and the resolution of your monitor. Finally, I agree that 4 cores (i5 3570K) is sufficient for gaming. HyperThreading (i7 series) to get 4 more execution threads is only necessary if you're doing a lot of video encoding or similar highly threaded tasks.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sooyong94*
> 
> Just build my new rig with a TJ08-E... My stock 3570K is idling at 40C with Hyper 212 Evo on it. Is that normal?


How confident are you in your thermal paste application? (I would totally redo it; start over with a sparkly clean CPU)
Do you have a second fan on the heatsink? Is your room warm?
Do you have have several HDDs in the holder that might be sending warm air or obstructing cool air from reaching your Evo?
Are you positive it's oriented correctly and sending air from the front intake fan to the back exhaust fan and not accidentally the other way around?

Then again, Ive Bridge CPUs do run a little warm..


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sooyong94*
> 
> Just build my new rig with a TJ08-E... My stock 3570K is idling at 40C with Hyper 212 Evo on it. Is that normal?


Whenever you're asking about temps, you have to include your ambient temps.

45C in a 40C room are good temps, 45C in a 5C room are really terrible temps. Temperature of components is always relative to your ambient temperature.


----------



## seraph84

Agree with everyone else. You should save $100 on the CPU and upgrade the graphics card. Either go a 7970 or a 670/680. Really only depends you which camp you prefer. I prefer AMD but that's me.


----------



## vlamnire

Well if you guys can afford the Maximus V Gene it has Fan Xpert 2 which allows you to control all of the fans connected to your motherboard. The cool thing about it is you can make it automatically shut your fans off completely if they're not needed and set custom fan curves. That's why I'm getting the fullsize Maximus RoG board in my new system.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I take it that you have an older hard drive since you've listed the Nexus Vibration Silencer mount. I like Samsung SSDs, but the 120 GB 840 (not the Pro model) did not get a favourable review recently at HardOCP. Get the Pro model or the OCZ Vector if 120 GB is all you can afford. Maybe by summer prices will have dropped. A Geforce 670 is a nice compromise (price and performance) if you're set on Nvidia. Radeons are cheaper, just make sure to buy a good brand. GPU performance should be dictated by the games you will play and the resolution of your monitor. Finally, I agree that 4 cores (i5 3570K) is sufficient for gaming. HyperThreading (i7 series) to get 4 more execution threads is only necessary if you're doing a lot of video encoding or similar highly threaded tasks.


Thanks I will look into that and post a new screen shot


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> You could save some cash and get an i5. Most folks will tell you an i7 is more than you'll need for gaming. Save $100 or put it towards a 680.
> Also, that power supply is too long for this case, unless I'm looking at the wrong one. 6.3" maximum for the length.
> 
> my


Well appreciated you 2 cents is more like a dollar to me i will look into it


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys i'm back and I spend a hour or so and looked over my things and I came up with this

TJ08-E Inprovement.png 27k .png file


----------



## K4IKEN

Looks good, and multi-quote.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys i'm back and I spend a hour or so and looked over my things and I came up with this


I'd recommend higherspeed RAM, 1866 or 2133MHz has become the new 1600MHz price-wise. Also, if you can wait a week or so, the 'Egg usually has a high-speed 16GB kit for ~$110 if you're interested in more and higher speed RAM.

Also, part of the point of dropping the 3770k for the 3570k is so you can buy a bigger GPU. You still have the 660Ti in there.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> I'd recommend higherspeed RAM, 1866 or 2133MHz has become the new 1600MHz price-wise. Also, if you can wait a week or so, the 'Egg usually has a high-speed 16GB kit for ~$110 if you're interested in more and higher speed RAM.
> 
> Also, part of the point of dropping the 3770k for the 3570k is so you can buy a bigger GPU. You still have the 660Ti in there.


Thanks for that input and I was thinking about the gpu and it all depends on how much money I have in the long run if I have more YEAH I will bump up my gpu and about the ram I was originally going for the 1866MHz version and I was told I needed 1600MHz well then I guess I have to make changes and bump the ram and the gpu thanks for the input.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Looks good, and multi-quote.


Thanks man


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks for that input and I was thinking about the gpu and it all depends on how much money I have in the long run if I have more YEAH I will bump up my gpu and about the ram I was originally going for the 1866MHz version and I was told I needed 1600MHz well then I guess I have to make changes and bump the ram and the gpu thanks for the input.


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks man


Btw, what he meant was to do what I'm doing here, where I quote multiple posts so I can respond to them all at once, and not double- or triple-post.

Alls you gotta do it click that there "Multi" button under each post that you want to quote except the last, for which you just click the usual "Quote" button. Kinda like comparing items on Newegg.

Easy as pie! Though not quite as scrumptious.


----------



## GoldenTree

I failed first quote some how


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> see below
> Btw, what he meant was to do what I'm doing here, where I quote multiple posts so I can respond to them all at once, and not double- or triple-post.
> 
> Alls you gotta do it click that there "Multi" button under each post that you want to quote except the last, for which you just click the usual "Quote" button. Kinda like comparing items on Newegg.
> 
> Easy as pie! Though not quite as scrumptious.


Thanks I understand now


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I failed first quote some how


I guess you get points for trying, but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks I understand now


...once you've posted something you didn't mean to, or if you post something that wasn't complete, or if you want to just add another quote to your post, or if you posted 10 times and want to apologize, you can click the little pencil button:

and go back in and correct your mistakes, without having to add even more posts!








Aw yeah, learnin the ways of the forum-fu!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I guess you get points for trying, but...
> ...once you've posted something you didn't mean to, or if you post something that wasn't complete, or if you want to just add another quote to your post, or if you posted 10 times and want to apologize, you can click the little pencil button:
> 
> and go back in and correct your mistakes, without having to add even more posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw yeah, learnin the ways of the forum-fu!


I know that, but I failed the quote and it would not let me delete the post. I wanted to delete it. I correct my things all the time and thanks for the help.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys I have taken all of your input and came up with this.

TJ08-E Fourm Input.png 31k .png file


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> I know that, but I failed the quote and it would not let me delete the post. I wanted to delete it. I correct my things all the time and thanks for the help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys I have taken all of your input and came up with this.
> 
> TJ08-E Fourm Input.png 31k .png file


And then you proceed to double-post again.


----------



## SeriousBlack

Well I took delivery of a Titan + EK waterblock yesterday and installed it last night. Whilst installing that, I took the opportunity to de-lid and lap my 3770. I'm delighted that the temps have dropped on it by 18 degrees when under load.
I also made a few changed to the 'plumbing' and am very happy with the outcome. This is what it lloks like now:


----------



## Indigo340

Looking very tidy SB, it's incredible how much hardware you can squeeze into a little case.

What do you think was the main reason for dropping 18 deg, it can't be due to lapping surely ? 18 deg is phenomenal !

Was it air cooled before ?


----------



## SeriousBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Looking very tidy SB, it's incredible how much hardware you can squeeze into a little case.
> 
> What do you think was the main reason for dropping 18 deg, it can't be due to lapping surely ? 18 deg is phenomenal !
> 
> Was it air cooled before ?


As I mentioned, not just the lapping, I de-lidded it (removed the HS and replaced the Intel thermal paste with Liquid Ultra paste). I can't remember being so worried about having borked it all up. Thank god I hadn't.
No, this is the same setup as before, I just swapped out a 680 for the Titan and changed a few bits of tubing.

If you aren't sure what de-lidding is, there is a big thread in the Intel CPU section of these forums. You can read about it here


----------



## Indigo340

Blimey that's a club I won't be joining ! But maximum respect to those who are into it !








I'm an AMD fan and also a Linux user so no O/C'ing here, my main goal is cool and quiet, I don't get any benefit from O/C'ing. I do get a benefit from running cool and quiet though and there's no reason why it can't be stylish at the same time









I am very tempted to build a really nice W/C rig at some point (just for the crack) and that would obviously be O/C'd so I am not entirely opposed to the idea but I don't have a need for it right now. It would be awesome to take some of the ideas from this thread and use them in my own build


----------



## Indigo340

I wish there was a way to vote for favourites on this thread, although i can only narrow it down to 2 or 3









There are some superb builds on here and they are very inspirational too ! Excellent work guys !


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> And then you proceed to double-post again.


Those were two different posts one quoting and about half a hour later a change in the build plan


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I wish there was a way to vote for favourites on this thread, although i can only narrow it down to 2 or 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some superb builds on here and they are very inspirational too ! Excellent work guys !





Did I get in your top 3?


----------



## Indigo340

I really am not worthy to judge. That's some of the tidiest cabling I have seen and a very clean build overall, I wouldn't mind that in my house


----------



## Indigo340

Forgot to mention, well done on turning the AP181 so the wiring is round the back, it's a small detail but worth the effort of removing the front.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Forgot to mention, well done on turning the AP181 so the wiring is round the back, it's a small detail but worth the effort of removing the front.


Cheers mate. You might want to check out a build I have going then?


----------



## Indigo340

Already did mate, I read through this entire thread and followed every build log relating to the TJ ! I have to say I really like your cable sheathing and routing for the front panel. I wish I had your patience. When I got the TJ, I could tell it had lot's of possibilities so did some Googling and found some pics of finished builds which led me to this thread.I was really only curious as to what was possible but after seeing some of the builds I decided that I would really like to have one just as good. I have tried some sheathing on the fan cables but it wasn't very good so I'm going to do everything with Paracord instead !

I doubt my build will win any prizes but it will please me


----------



## GoldenTree

Oh yeah, my question did not get answered just criticized. I took in all of you guys input for the last one and this is my final build plan what do you think. Well I have two just in case I have more money.


----------



## Indigo340

In my opinion GT, that will be a kick-ass rig !


----------



## seraph84

Mate looks good. Definitely build v2 with the 670. If you're gaming (like you said it would be used for) at anything 1080p and above you will want the grunt.

If you're concerned about the extra money look at the P8Z77-M Pro like in my sig.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> Mate looks good. Definitely build v2 with the 670. If you're gaming (like you said it would be used for) at anything 1080p and above you will want the grunt.
> 
> If you're concerned about the extra money look at the P8Z77-M Pro like in my sig.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> In my opinion GT, that will be a kick-ass rig !


Thanks guys I will go for V.2 if I get the money alright i am finally done planning. Should I wait for haswell ???


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Already did mate, I read through this entire thread and followed every build log relating to the TJ ! I have to say I really like your cable sheathing and routing for the front panel. I wish I had your patience. When I got the TJ, I could tell it had lot's of possibilities so did some Googling and found some pics of finished builds which led me to this thread.I was really only curious as to what was possible but after seeing some of the builds I decided that I would really like to have one just as good. I have tried some sheathing on the fan cables but it wasn't very good so I'm going to do everything with Paracord instead !
> 
> I doubt my build will win any prizes but it will please me


Mate, in the end, that is the most important aspect of building a PC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Oh yeah, my question did not get answered just criticized. I took in all of you guys input for the last one and this is my final build plan what do you think. Well I have two just in case I have more money.


That's one kick a55 build!


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks guys I will go for V.2 if I get the money alright i am finally done planning. Should I wait for haswell ???


I don't think it's necessary to wait. They say haswell will have 5-10% better computer performance and much better integrated graphics performance, but since you're gaming and have a discrete graphics card I doubt you'll notice much difference if any at all. Same reason I built my ivy bridge about 2 or 3 months ago.


----------



## shahramkel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeriousBlack*
> 
> Well I took delivery of a Titan + EK waterblock yesterday and installed it last night. Whilst installing that, I took the opportunity to de-lid and lap my 3770. I'm delighted that the temps have dropped on it by 18 degrees when under load.
> I also made a few changed to the 'plumbing' and am very happy with the outcome. This is what it lloks like now:


Love this build!


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sooyong94*
> 
> Just build my new rig with a TJ08-E... My stock 3570K is idling at 40C with Hyper 212 Evo on it. Is that normal?


Hmmm...

1/. What Motherboard are you using ?

2/. What is your Ambient ?

Seems a little high for idle...

Just to compare, I have a 3570K and a CM Hyper 212 Evo

It is fitted with Artic Silver 5, not the silicone base that comes with the cooler.
Some have reported the CM grease to be OK but I prefer The AS5.

PC has been running about 1+3/4 hours and Temps are:

Room Ambient: 21.7C.
MB 24 C.
CPU 25C

Fan RPM Speeds:
CPU in Push config. - 803
Chassis Fan 1: (Rear fan - DeepCool UF120) - 895
Chassis fan 2 : AP 181 - 678

It is a bit cooler tonight idle temps idle temp is usually around 28/29 with ambient around 27C.
Did you use a quality thermal compound ?


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sooyong94*
> 
> Just build my new rig with a TJ08-E... My stock 3570K is idling at 40C with Hyper 212 Evo on it. Is that normal?


One further point... did you clean the base of the cooler before fitting it ?
I cleaned the base with Isopropyl alcohol prior to fitting.


----------



## GoldenTree

Thanks man. Prep for a build log this summer, all that helped me with the planning will be mentioned I will try to get all that helped.


----------



## vlamnire

I don't have a camera so can I just post my order from NCIX?


----------



## Exburn

Changed from an Arc Midi, 1055t to this case + a 3770k. I managed to put both my ssd and my 3.5 hdd in the bottom gard drive cage. Is this a good idea? The space between them is minimal


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exburn*
> 
> Changed from an Arc Midi, 1055t to this case + a 3770k. I managed to put both my ssd and my 3.5 hdd in the bottom gard drive cage. Is this a good idea? The space between them is minimal


more then a few people do it this way. however it's best if your HDD is a "green" (slow spinning 5400rpm drives) drive rather then the 7200rpm drives like the WD caviar black's. the 7200rpm drives do heat up quite abit. even tho you have the AP181 blowing directly on the drive the underside of the drive where the SSD is may get alittle warm. the SSD itself generates almost no heat so you don't have to worry about it contributing the problem.


----------



## sooyong94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Whenever you're asking about temps, you have to include your ambient temps.
> 
> 45C in a 40C room are good temps, 45C in a 5C room are really terrible temps. Temperature of components is always relative to your ambient temperature.


I
It's around 35 degrees here... These days are really hot right now...


----------



## Indigo340

So that makes a Delta Temp of 10 degrees, seems good to me


----------



## Asukara

Hello,
I'm planning to get that case soon and install hackintosh on it.
I want it to be very quiet so for the PSU I will buy a Corsair ax760.
But I'm not sure about what to buy to cool a i7 3770k. I'm not planning to overclock that much.
Maybe a Noctua NH-U12P SE2?

I will have 3 HDD that will be in the 2 5"25 bay since the Noctua wouldn't fit with the HDD cage.

Is it a good solution?


----------



## CTRLurself

Just got my H80 in here. Now to swap the GPUs for a 4GB GTX670, and add one more 3TB HDD and it'll be complete










Moving to this from a HAF 932 I just have to laugh because my other case looked totally empty even though it had way more hardware, this case looks totally full... of heat sinks.


----------



## Exburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asukara*
> 
> Hello,
> I'm planning to get that case soon and install hackintosh on it.
> I want it to be very quiet so for the PSU I will buy a Corsair ax760.
> But I'm not sure about what to buy to cool a i7 3770k. I'm not planning to overclock that much.
> Maybe a Noctua NH-U12P SE2?
> 
> I will have 3 HDD that will be in the 2 5"25 bay since the Noctua wouldn't fit with the HDD cage.
> 
> Is it a good solution?


I suggest a water cooler like Corsair's.Got a h70 dual fan myself


----------



## ponkz

here's not so great of mine








change the intake with enermax fan, and noctua for rad
ssd unseen, its on top of my optic drive until i got my 5.25 adapter
thanks


----------



## Asukara

Thanks!
Why is it not so great?


----------



## Qrash

Looks fine to me too! What Enermax fan did you use to replace the front 180mm intake?


----------



## ponkz

its not so great because at 1st me want a mini itx build, but no decent case avaiable in my country..
so change ship to matx with TJ08E
and for the fan its enermax TB APOLLISH 18cm with RED LED
thanks


----------



## ZombieJon

Does anyone know of a m.atx board with integrated Wifi?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Does anyone know of a m.atx board with integrated Wifi?


That's a very good question, I have been looking for one myself but can only find ITX boards with built in Wi-Fi. There are a few Wi-Fi cards using the small PCI slot and I have been considering one of those to give me more space around the GPU card but would definitely prefer to have Wi-Fi on the board and free up one PCI card slot for some ventilation.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sooyong94*
> 
> I
> It's around 35 degrees here... These days are really hot right now...


Seems like no need to worry, somewhere around + 4- 5 degrees of room ambient is somewhat normal.


----------



## Botanica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Does anyone know of a m.atx board with integrated Wifi?


Just grab a usb wifi card.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> Just grab a usb wifi card.


The laptop I've been using for the past 3 years has 2 bars on WiFi. Tried out 2 USB access points - they can only connect for 30s, followed by a 5 minute drop. There aren't enough power sockets available to use a router as a dedicated access point.

Can't move the network router handling internet traffic either, because the telecom company has fixed it so only one phone jack is capable of connecting to the 'net. That means the Wifi signal has to go through 2 concrete walls.


----------



## zer0sum

Try a USB card with moar power!!

Alfa AWUS036NHA


----------



## ZombieJon

Does not ship to Hong Kong...Doubt I'll be able to find it locally either.


----------



## Indigo340

USB Wi-Fi dongles have a max speed of 150Mbs where the PCI cards can have 300 or 450Mbs


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> USB Wi-Fi dongles have a max speed of 150Mbs where the PCI cards can have 300 or 450Mbs


google "802.11ac"


----------



## Botanica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> USB Wi-Fi dongles have a max speed of 150Mbs where the PCI cards can have 300 or 450Mbs


oh how wrong you are...


----------



## mattzilla

I've had my eye on this case for a while, and want to get it to upgrade from the budget case I have now.

But I have one issue with my setup that I was hoping someone could help me with before I go ahead and buy, which is that my CPU cooler only mounts vertically (this is a Noctua NH-U9B SE2 on an AMD board).

So the although the case is going to be moving air from the front to the back of the case, the CPU cooler is going to be pulling air from top to bottom.

Does anyone else have a similar set up and know whether it's likely to have any particularly negative impact on cooling?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattzilla*
> 
> I've had my eye on this case for a while, and want to get it to upgrade from the budget case I have now.
> 
> But I have one issue with my setup that I was hoping someone could help me with before I go ahead and buy, which is that my CPU cooler only mounts vertically (this is a Noctua NH-U9B SE2 on an AMD board).
> 
> So the although the case is going to be moving air from the front to the back of the case, the CPU cooler is going to be pulling air from top to bottom.
> 
> Does anyone else have a similar set up and know whether it's likely to have any particularly negative impact on cooling?


not sure if this picture applies in your situation



is that what you are asking?


----------



## mattzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> not sure if this picture applies in your situation
> 
> 
> 
> is that what you are asking?


Hmm not quite. As far as I can tell, the NH-U9B SE2 only mounts on to my motherboard with the fans arranged vertically. So basically as in the pics you posted, but with the whole CPU cooler turned 90 degrees.

Because it's going to be moving air in a different direction to the case intake/exhaust fans, I'm not sure what effect it will have on cooling inside the case.


----------



## psyclum

AHH ok i miss the part about the AM3 socket thing. sorry









i was under the impression that the mounting kit on the U9B works similar to the way the NH-D14's worked but it's actually different.

as far as cooling performance. obviously you will be taking a hit on the temp but i don't think it would be that huge. i would just have it push air up towards the GPU and would definitely look into putting a 120mm exhaust fan on the case to help with both cpu and gpu cooling.

or... you can just look into maybe replacing it with a hyper212 which is "fairly" cheap or maybe even upgrade to a NH-D14.


----------



## mattzilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> AHH ok i miss the part about the AM3 socket thing. sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was under the impression that the mounting kit on the U9B works similar to the way the NH-D14's worked but it's actually different.
> 
> as far as cooling performance. obviously you will be taking a hit on the temp but i don't think it would be that huge. i would just have it push air up towards the GPU and would definitely look into putting a 120mm exhaust fan on the case to help with both cpu and gpu cooling.
> 
> or... you can just look into maybe replacing it with a hyper212 which is "fairly" cheap or maybe even upgrade to a NH-D14.


Thanks for the reply









Unfortunately I've spent quite a lot on a few other upgrades recently, so won't be able to afford upgrading the cooler just yet. It's a bit annoying that I can't turn it round, especially as there aren't many decent compact cases with a top exhaust which would work with it (the only other one I like is the Sugo SG09, but it's more expensive and from what I've read it's a lot noisier).

But I do have a decent 120mm Noctua fan which I can use for the exhaust which sounds like it will help if I get the TJ-08

Do you think I'd be better off with the cooler pushing air towards the GPU rather than to the bottom of the case? Just curious as I thought the other way around might have been better.


----------



## psyclum

in this particular application I would push the air up towards the GPU. however I would only use a push fan instead of having both push and pull on it. this way it leaves a gap between the GPU and the cpu cooler for the 120mm exhaust to remove the heat before it is recycled back by either the cpu or the gpu. if you leave it in a push/pull, then all of the heat from the CPU would be blasted right into the back of the GPU w/o any chance of being removed by the exhaust fan. if you only have a push fan, then the gap between the GPU and CPU can allow the heat to be safely removed by the combined effort of the AP181 and the exhaust fan.

typically if you have a front/back orientation, recycling of warm air wouldn't be much of a problem due to the airflow design of the case. however in your situation, you are creating a thermal pocket between 2 of the hottest components in the system which would be best mitigated by an additional exhaust fan.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> oh how wrong you are...


I was talking about current technology that's widely available and compatible with current hardware. The 802.11ac requires a new router and is still in development so not exactly inexpensive.


----------



## Mrrad

Psyclum , Which psu gives those cool looking black cabling ?


----------



## Mrrad

I figured it out, its probably bitfenix cables..........


----------



## Mrrad

I'm a bit confused as the best way to place the antec 620 fan as there is no vent on top and I wanted to use the 620 with the fan intaking cool air and blowing it through the rad. Would this be ok since the front large fan is blowing air into the front of the case as well. ? http://blog.antec.com/cooling/asetek-air-flow-matters/ The placement of the fan as an intake results in better cooling of the cpu , but will it conflict with the large front fan of the tj08 also blowing into the case also....??


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys! I thought I would show off some more progress of my TJ08-E build.


----------



## Botanica

What FC controller is that MA?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> What FC controller is that MA?


That would be my sleeved and painted Lamptron FC9 botanica.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> I'm a bit confused as the best way to place the antec 620 fan as there is no vent on top and I wanted to use the 620 with the fan intaking cool air and blowing it through the rad. Would this be ok since the front large fan is blowing air into the front of the case as well. ? http://blog.antec.com/cooling/asetek-air-flow-matters/ The placement of the fan as an intake results in better cooling of the cpu , but will it conflict with the large front fan of the tj08 also blowing into the case also....??


The Silverstone AP181 is a very powerful fan and will easily reduce the effectiveness of a smaller fan blowing in the opposite direction on the back of the case. It would be far better to have the Antec taking air out of the case on the back, why not mount the fan behind the rad in pull config so it compliments the action of the AP181 ? I think that would be far more effective than the other way round. You may not get the lowest possible temps that way but it would be far more effective than trying to push against the high airflow of the AP181 and the difference in temps between blowing cool air into the rad from outside and drawing pressurised air from inside the case through the rad would be around 2 or 3 deg C at most.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> That would be my sleeved and painted Lamptron FC9 botanica.


Like a damn boss


----------



## Mrrad

Thanks Indigo, At the moment I'm torn between this one and the Fractal mini..


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Thanks Indigo, At the moment I'm torn between this one and the Fractal mini..


The cooling potential of the TJ08-E is superb due to the huge front intake fan and system configuration. The air pressure is excellent inside the case and in an air cooled rig is basically all you need, there is no need to put extra fans in the back. In fact I found the AP181 to be more than enough so replaced it with a Phobya G Silent 180mm 700rpm with a resistor to reduce the noise levels (and air flow/pressure) still using the switch for high and low speeds. This still allows me to use a modest GPU passively and keeps temps well within limits. If you only need 1 small radiator then it's fine, larger radiators will cause some difficulties especially if you want a very quiet PC.
My main concern is silence, I know I need fans and they will always produce some sound but my computer is spooky quiet.









I would use either a 120mm rad with 120mm fan behind it (pull config) n the back of the case or a rad being blown through by the front fan, if I needed only 1 rad. I like the idea that some people have used which is a 200mm rad at the front, not sure if that would be quiet enough for me though.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> Thanks Indigo, At the moment I'm torn between this one and the Fractal mini..


I have built using both cases in the past year. The Fractal Design Arc Mini is more conventional and more focused on quiet operation. It has excellent noise dampening material and accommodates 140 mm fans. This is nice given the 140 mm water cooling kits that are becoming available (Corsair and NZXT). The 120 mm fans that come with the Mini are not very quiet so I replaced them with 140 mm fans from Corsair. Finally, the Mini isn't really very mini. It's only slightly shorter than most mid-towers.


----------



## tomd90

Just a quick question, what's the best way to orient my CPU cooler? I'm still waiting on my power supply and the extra time has made me think I've installed it in a stupid position. At the moment I've got it pointing towards the floor of the case but I'm starting to think I should have it the opposite way pointing towards the back of the GPU. I didn't want to do that initially because I thought it might blow too much hot air towards the graphics card but at the same time that position makes it pretty central to where the air flow from the front fan should blow, so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Mrrad

Thanks Qrash for bringing the NZXT to my attention that sounds perfect for the 3570k which I have planned as it supposed to run hotter than my 2500k .. just have to find a couple of reviews...


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrrad*
> 
> .. just have to find a couple of reviews...


Here are some reviews that compare the Corsair and NZXT 140 mm (single and dual size) all in one water coolers:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6716/closing-the-loop-ii-new-liquid-coolers-from-corsair-and-swiftech/4

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/water2.0-extreme-kraken-x40-hydro-h90-elc120,3434.html

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cases_cooling/corsair_vs_nzxt_battle_of_the_aio_watercoolers/1

I found the comparison (both temperature and noise) of the water coolers to the Noctua DH-14 in the Tom's Hardware review interesting. I hope these are helpful!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomd90*
> 
> Just a quick question, what's the best way to orient my CPU cooler? I'm still waiting on my power supply and the extra time has made me think I've installed it in a stupid position. At the moment I've got it pointing towards the floor of the case but I'm starting to think I should have it the opposite way pointing towards the back of the GPU. I didn't want to do that initially because I thought it might blow too much hot air towards the graphics card but at the same time that position makes it pretty central to where the air flow from the front fan should blow, so what do you guys recommend?


Most people seem to have CPU coolers facing the rear and depending on how tall your ram is have the fan in a pull configuration exhausting to the rear.Some people also have a clearence issue with the lower HDD bays as well.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomd90*
> 
> Just a quick question, what's the best way to orient my CPU cooler? I'm still waiting on my power supply and the extra time has made me think I've installed it in a stupid position. At the moment I've got it pointing towards the floor of the case but I'm starting to think I should have it the opposite way pointing towards the back of the GPU. I didn't want to do that initially because I thought it might blow too much hot air towards the graphics card but at the same time that position makes it pretty central to where the air flow from the front fan should blow, so what do you guys recommend?


I'm using an AMD CPU which only permits upward or downward air flow so I positioned my cooler so that it blows air upwards from the bottom of the case. I'm using a Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced cooler and in this position it gives adequate cooling. The air pressure from the fan is quite low and although I can feel it pulling cool air from below, I cannot feel any air movement coming from above the heatsink. So it appears that the front fan is adding quite a bit of cooling to the CPU cooler and moving the warm air straight to the outlets in the back of the case. The massive front fan is very powerful so does not allow warm air from the CPU cooler to reach the GPU.

If you try to blow air downwards from top to bottom, I think you might find it is less efficient.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Hi,

Can any of you give some recommendations on hydro coolers suitable for 775? Sadly the new Corsair H80i has no 775 mount.

Couple of issues have me looking in that direction, quite simply I need better HDD storage so will have to change the memory to something with lower profile to use the original drive bay, and moving from an air cooler to something attached to the rear fan mount will help too.

My BeQuiet air cooler leads to a overheat shut down if I OC my Q9550 to 3.5gb also. Need to look into this.

I had bought a Scythe hard disc stabilizer, but cant mount that due to the front panel blanking plate getting in the way.

Currently having memory issues too, 4x2gb of Corsair XMS PC-8500 will only run at PC-6500 speeds in my Maximus II Gene, any attempt to run higher won't boot.
This memory had came from a PC that kept blue screening last year, but had passed an overnight Memtest.

As the memory had passed Windows Memory Diagnostic and Memtest, that coupled with my USB ports not reading USB attached storage (kept stating I had to format them) had me assume that old PC's motherboard was failing. Guess I need to test all of it individually again.


----------



## tomd90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Most people seem to have CPU coolers facing the rear and depending on how tall your ram is have the fan in a pull configuration exhausting to the rear.Some people also have a clearence issue with the lower HDD bays as well.


Yeah I found that having it in the position it's in now, it's pretty much impossible to fit a hard drive in. I think I'll change it that position then, RAM shouldn't be an issue since I bought low profile sticks to be safe. Thanks for the help.

EDIT: Oh another quick question, if I reseat it should I clean and reapply the thermal paste or should it be ok since I've not actually switched it on and used it yet?


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Looking to build a computer based on the TJ08-E very soon.
Any thoughts on this part list?
http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22693066

*Edit:*
Already have a CORSAIR HX750


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomd90*
> 
> EDIT: Oh another quick question, if I reseat it should I clean and reapply the thermal paste or should it be ok since I've not actually switched it on and used it yet?


TIM is cheap and you should change it every chance you get


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> Looking to build a computer based on the TJ08-E very soon.
> Any thoughts on this part list?
> http://secure.newegg.com/WishList/PublicWishDetail.aspx?WishListNumber=22693066


Looks like a good list! That's a nice price for the OCZ Vector 256. I am not a fan of Sapphire. I recommend Asus, Gigabyte, or MSI instead. I've used the Xonar DGX in 2 builds this year and it's a good choice for gaming, especially with headphones.


----------



## ATF_MegaMan

Here are two gigabyte options. Only thing that sucks is it only has one DVI so I would have to get an adapter to convert to mini display port.

1000/1375
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125413
1100/1500
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125439


----------



## intekmdma

Joining the club. I just finished upgrading some parts into this case last week and wanted to give you guys my feedback of what I've felt about it so far.

For $100 bucks, this case does a fairly good job. I came from a Lian-Li mid tower case which I purchased from PC-mods in Florida back in 2001.

There is quite a difference between this case and the Lian-Li case.

*PRO*
quieter (fans don't resonate through case)
a lot of space for such a compact size
the design was made for case modding

*CON*
heavier (steel vs aluminum)
front panels (5.25 & 3.25) already bent from manufacture
case scratches really easy
mobo tray doesn't slide out (requires 3 screws)

Overall I would say this case is a good buy and was definitely fun to work with. I'll have some pictures up after I sleeve my PSU and finish the WC loop. (which can take a good while haha)


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATF_MegaMan*
> 
> Here are two gigabyte options. Only thing that sucks is it only has one DVI so I would have to get an adapter to convert to mini display port.


Well I had a quick look and the Asus 7970 cards are triple slot wide units. Not very practical. The MSI 7970 Lightning model has dual DVI connectors, but is sold out on Newegg and very pricey ($479). Those Gigabyte cards have 3 fans so they're quite long and only have one DVI connector. Hmm, maybe the Sapphire isn't so bad afterall! Sorry for the run around.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intekmdma*
> 
> Joining the club. I just finished upgrading some parts into this case last week and wanted to give you guys my feedback of what I've felt about it so far.
> 
> For $100 bucks, this case does a fairly good job. I came from a Lian-Li mid tower case which I purchased from PC-mods in Florida back in 2001.
> 
> There is quite a difference between this case and the Lian-Li case.
> 
> *PRO*
> quieter (fans don't resonate through case)
> a lot of space for such a compact size
> the design was made for case modding
> 
> *CON*
> heavier (steel vs aluminum)
> front panels (5.25 & 3.25) already bent from manufacture
> case scratches really easy
> mobo tray doesn't slide out (requires 3 screws)
> 
> Overall I would say this case is a good buy and was definitely fun to work with. I'll have some pictures up after I sleeve my PSU and finish the WC loop. (which can take a good while haha)


not really sure why hy made the mobo tray removable, i never took it out


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> not really sure why hy made the mobo tray removable, i never took it out


I don't understand that either. It's especially a pita if one has a H80.


----------



## intekmdma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> not really sure why hy made the mobo tray removable, i never took it out


I actually saw myself using the removable tray a lot. When I needed to run the WC loop to make sure there are no leaks or clean everything inside the case including changing tubing. (And when there was a leak, everything came out easy peasy)


----------



## 100cotton

My prediction for Monday...

"And the winner is 100cotton!"

"Actually April Fools!"







"Real winner is..."


----------



## Exburn

"Upgraded" my computer to this case lately. From a x6 1055T with Fractal Arc Midi to this + a 3770k. I really love this case. Very small, but fits everything you want. Can even put in another 7970 later!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exburn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Upgraded" my computer to this case lately. From a x6 1055T with Fractal Arc Midi to this + a 3770k. I really love this case. Very small, but fits everything you want. Can even put in another 7970 later!


Welcome to the club Exburn, That's very neat setup you have










How do you like crossing over the Blue team?


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## Mrrad

@Idarzoid Is that the antec 620 and could you say what cpu your using and temps ? Thanks..... Ok Found your spec's what temps are u getting on the 3570 ...Thanks...


----------



## Exburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Welcome to the club Exburn, That's very neat setup you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like crossing over the Blue team?


Thanks, I got a nice performance boost actually. Also I tried some overclocking when I got the H70. My 1055t was stable at 2,8 to 3,5 ghz, without voltage. And with this one, I have it on 4,2 ghz without voltage .


----------



## DustDevil

I see most people have TJ08-E's. Does this thread include PS07-B's?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I see most people have TJ08-E's. Does this thread include PS07-B's?


Hey mate. Other members have posted their ps07 builds here..


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey mate. Other members have posted their ps07 builds here..


Thanks thats what I thought. I originally had a TJ08-E and its posted in here but since then I have built PS07B. Will upload some pictures soon once my round sata cables come in.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Will upload some pictures soon once my round sata cables come in.


I picked up some round black SATA cables last time I was in the US at Microcenter. When I saw them it reminded me of days gone past: folding flat IDE cables to make them more aerodynamic, or pulling all the wires apart and then gathering them into a tight bundle. Before long, we could buy rounded IDE cables in stores. I like my round SATA cables and I expect you will too. Now if only they were a little bit more flexible. Enjoy!


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Thanks thats what I thought. I originally had a TJ08-E and its posted in here but since then I have built PS07B. Will upload some pictures soon once my round sata cables come in.


Looking forward to it


----------



## thetechguy21

A little update to my build now with some blue cold cathodes and a Cougar Vortex Fan


----------



## Seredin

Did the cold cathodes bring your temps down?


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Did the cold cathodes bring your temps down?


Now that you mention it It didn't so I guess I'll have to contact the manufacturer.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> Now that you mention it It didn't so I guess I'll have to contact the manufacturer.












Nice window mod, I like how the cut shows where the Silverstone logo has been pressed into the metal where the PSU sits. Was thinking of doing something similar myself!


----------



## LazahXD

So hey, just wondering what you guys think of my parts. BTW i'm from Australia so all the prices are from pccasegear.com if your wondering so prices may vary and what not.

So here's the build i'm planning:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k - $345
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler - $129
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 - $105
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case -$99
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB - $409
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD - $259
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB - $99
PSU: Thermaltake 700W TR2 Bronze TR-700P - $95
MOBO: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 Motherboard - $179

Total - $1719

So I'd just like your guys thoughts and maybe some improvements


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> So hey, just wondering what you guys think of my parts. BTW i'm from Australia so all the prices are from pccasegear.com if your wondering so prices may vary and what not.
> 
> So here's the build i'm planning:
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k - $345
> Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler - $129
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance 12GB (3x4GB) DDR3 - $105
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case -$99
> GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB - $409
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD - $259
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB - $99
> PSU: Thermaltake 700W TR2 Bronze TR-700P - $95
> MOBO: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 Motherboard - $179
> 
> Total - $1719
> 
> So I'd just like your guys thoughts and maybe some improvements


Just two comments from me:

1. Your RAM is not ideal. you want a dual channel kit for a Z77 chipset (which is what your motherboard and CPU are compatible with). Basically either buy the 2x4Gb kit or the 4x4Gb kit. the 3x4Gb is a triple channel for the old school X58 chipset which i'm not even sure you can still purchase... short version: just choose 8Gb or 16Gb RAM.

2. This is just a personal gripe of mine, but i would get a different power supply. Some may call me overboard and over-the-top, but i place a heavy importance on quality PSUs. The PSU in my system is a Seasonic X-Series which is fantastic. Gold rated, better stability on rails under load, ultra quiet etc. however you do pay a premium for it. Your PSU will handle your system fine, i just like to spend more on a PSU that's all.

let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## LazahXD

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k - $345
Cooling: Corsair Hydro Series H80i CPU Cooler - $129
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3 - $135
Case: Silverstone TJ08-E Black M-ATX/ITX Case -$99
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD7970 Overclocked 3GB - $409
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB SSD - $259
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB - $99
PSU: Thermaltake 700W TR2 Bronze TR-700P - $95
MOBO: Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3 Motherboard - $179

Total - $1749

ok that should be all good now,
btw you think i should wait for the 8000 series of gpus coming out later this year i hear they should be released around third quarterof this year
thanks


----------



## seraph84

Nah don't wait. There's always something better around the corner. Just pull the trigger. It's a minimum and not guaranteed 6 month wait. If it was 2 weeks I would advise differently.


----------



## Seredin

Whether you wait or not entirely depends on you, really. Q3 is still a ways away, and if this is a computer you're going to get good mileage out of in the coming months, why wait? Get active on the forums and sell your 7970 on the marketplace (to me) once the 8000s come out









Also, I believe the general consensus is that the 3770s are overkill for gaming. So, and again this depends on what you'll be using the computer for, you could pretty easily save some money and get a 3570k, especially since you're going to overclock (I assume, what with the K series processor and water loop). If it were me, I'd save the hundred and some odd dollars, go with a 3570, and drop a bit more cash on a gold certified PSU. I don't think you're gonna wake up one day, sweating and exhausted because you had _another_ nightmare about your processor's impact on your MLG ranking.


----------



## LazahXD

Thanks for the advise, i guess once i have enough money i buy it asap


----------



## LazahXD

lol true seredin and i think my core 2 duo and my gt 8400m or whatever it is has had a large impact on my mlg ranking. i cry myself to sleep every night because of that....


----------



## afallickwang

I plan to get this case for my leftover parts AMD-wise. Will update accordingly.


----------



## DustDevil

Here is my PS07B. Not great or any real mods done to it but it works out pretty well. I had some problems with the AF120's making a sound like a thud but it soon went away.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/684/img0555mu.jpg/


----------



## MetallicAcid

Very nice dust devil!


----------



## mikesmic

After many years of building computers I have finally built one that I think is worthy of a forum post. Most of the hardware is pretty standard for this thread so won't bother including a list but ask if you want to know. The system was first build when ivy bridge CPU's were released around a year ago and initially had stock cooling on the GPU and a corsair h80 for the CPU but it was always my intention on this watercooling setup mainly for the challenge of getting it all in the case. So here are some pics, hope you like.


Abit of a mess round the back.

The only slight issue of the build is the optical drive has to stick out slightly due to clearances but i'm not too fussed about it.


----------



## Indigo340

Well that is nice Mike but I have to ask what GPU that is cos it looks so small and what is the HDD hanging onto, is it just balancing on top of that huge rad ?
Also what are your temps like ?


----------



## DustDevil

Very Nice Mikesmic, I have the same intentions in my PS07B. Welcome to the club. I do not know when I ill get around to doing mine but sometime soon. My temps are already nice with my antec 920 so I will be more then happy when I get them even cooler.


----------



## mikesmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Well that is nice Mike but I have to ask what GPU that is cos it looks so small and what is the HDD hanging onto, is it just balancing on top of that huge rad ?
> Also what are your temps like ?


It's a EVGA 670GTX, it doesn't look like much without it's overhanging cooler I know. There are two HDDs up there mounted using a bracket with rubber mounts, causing the HHDs to hang down slightly more on the right of that image. The brackets were posted in this thread somewhere a long way back but I can't remember what they're called.

As for temps the CPU sits at about 28 degrees C at idle and I didn't see above 50 with prime 95 running for over an hour, thats with a 3770K OC'd to 4.6Ghz. As for the GPU I know it sits at 22-24 at idle and when doing everyday things but have not checked temps while in game or run a stress test yet.


----------



## mikesmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Very Nice Mikesmic, I have the same intentions in my PS07B. Welcome to the club. I do not know when I ill get around to doing mine but sometime soon. My temps are already nice with my antec 920 so I will be more then happy when I get them even cooler.


If you end up doing it make sure you set aside a good day or two to get it done right, some of the stuff can get pretty fiddly. I had to drain the whole cooling system and dismantle most of it because I noticed I'd herped a derp and installed the in/outlet on the CPU block the wrong way around plus I wanted to add the extra fan you see on the 120mm rad to help get air through it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Very nice dust devil!


And welcome


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesmic*
> 
> After many years of building computers I have finally built one that I think is worthy of a forum post. Most of the hardware is pretty standard for this thread so won't bother including a list but ask if you want to know. The system was first build when ivy bridge CPU's were released around a year ago and initially had stock cooling on the GPU and a corsair h80 for the CPU but it was always my intention on this watercooling setup mainly for the challenge of getting it all in the case. So here are some pics, hope you like.
> 
> 
> Abit of a mess round the back.
> 
> The only slight issue of the build is the optical drive has to stick out slightly due to clearances but i'm not too fussed about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikesmic*
> 
> After many years of building computers I have finally built one that I think is worthy of a forum post. Most of the hardware is pretty standard for this thread so won't bother including a list but ask if you want to know. The system was first build when ivy bridge CPU's were released around a year ago and initially had stock cooling on the GPU and a corsair h80 for the CPU but it was always my intention on this watercooling setup mainly for the challenge of getting it all in the case. So here are some pics, hope you like.
> 
> 
> Abit of a mess round the back.
> 
> The only slight issue of the build is the optical drive has to stick out slightly due to clearances but i'm not too fussed about it.


Hi Well done. The Temperatures sound good.
I realise that you said you are not concerned about the LG drive sticking out but it is a pity .
I have a 170mm length Blu Ray drive in mine that installed flush with just enough clearance for cables.

Just curious, for a future upgrade, what PSU make/Model is fitted and whether it was that or the Blu Ray drive that was longer than ideal.


----------



## mikesmic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi Well done. The Temperatures sound good.
> I realise that you said you are not concerned about the LG drive sticking out but it is a pity .
> I have a 170mm length Blu Ray drive in mine that installed flush with just enough clearance for cables.
> 
> Just curious, for a future upgrade, what PSU make/Model is fitted and whether it was that or the Blu Ray drive that was longer than ideal.


Thanks, the PSU is a corsair AX850. The issue of the clearance is due to there being 2 HDDs mounted directly below the optical drive with 5mm of clearance at most (they didn't use to be so close but had to move them up due to the radiator). If I was to completely rewire the computer I could get the drive flush but I only noticed the issue when I finishing off the last details and putting the last bits back in there place; after 2 days of getting everything on the cooling system just right I had to weigh up whether the hassle was worth it for something that I can easily ignore. I know it's abit of a shame but at some point I'll put it right, probably when I upgrade the HDDs. If it wasn't a half decent blu-ray drive I would have got rid of it all together and just use an external drive I have for a laptop I put an SSD in.


----------



## Acapella75

Is this case due for an update or refresh anytime soon?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Is this case due for an update or refresh anytime soon?


Why do you ask that, what would you hope to change ?


----------



## Indigo340

I have been thinking about that question and have decided there are a couple of things that would make this case a lot better.

First I would like to see it made from thicker gauge steel, this would be a big improvement in my opinion. It would also benefit from some panel dampening too. (I have fitted some after market dampening and it makes a huge difference but some of it has fallen off







)

Second, I would like to see better fixings for the top panel and front panel, those little screws are way too small and the threads will strip very easily, there is a limited number of times you can remove and replace them before the threads become useless. The front panel screws are a little awkward to access too making replacement of the front panel very fiddly unless you have a long slim screwdriver.

Does anybody else have any ideas for improvements ?


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Why do you ask that, what would you hope to change ?


I'd like to see better paint on the next case, a quieter fan. Maybe ditch the 3.5 bay for more space. And only 1 5.25 bay. I like the amount of air the 180mm penetrator fan moves buts easily the loudest part of my system.

Plus it has been a couple years since the released the tj08-e so I was curious. May switch to the ps07 or the sg10 in the future.


----------



## Indigo340

I replaced the Silverstone AP181 fan with a Phobya 18 G Silent 700RPM black fan and used the original switch with a resistor to reduce the speed to 450 RPM, that means I can run it at full speed if I want but so far it's not been necessary. I tried various resistors and speed settings for the AP181 but it had to go. The Phobya fan is much quieter than the AP181 and the airflow is perfectly adequate at 450rpm for my modest system. It will even cool the GPU and CPU passively if I'm not stressing them too much.

I haven't noticed any problems with the paint on mine but I would not expect it to be any less durable than any other painted case,


----------



## SastusBulbas

Well I am still running an old 775 system







.

What solutions have others found for mounting an HDD above/below the optic drive? I would like to modify the upper 5.25 drive bays blanking plate, as currently it stops me from fitting a Scythe HDD stabilizer kit.

I have already ordered a new graphics card, it may be bottlenecked by the Q9550, but I decided an MSI HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition 3072MB would probably be sufficient for a single 24" 120hz 1920x1080 monitor. It can be used later in a new build anyway and should be an improvement over the current HD4780 and HD5750 GPU's I have. It was on offer at £220 with two free games.

I still want to make more space in here though, I can replace my Dominator GT with lower profile XMS that I have. It allows me to use the HDD cage but the CPU cooler still gets in the way. I would like to use the HDD cage as it would allow me to utilise some old 1tb Sammy F3 in a Windows Stripped software array.
As such I could do with a better CPU cooler, possibly a closed water loop such as a Corsair H80i but that has no 775 plate. My current BeQuiet Advanced will not cool the CPU well at reasonable overclocks, the PC shuts down after a short period running 3,5Ghz due to CPU overheating.

So I am still looking for recommendations on closed water loops to attache to the rear 120mm fan mount. Suitable for a 775 system, and I a wondering if any of the newer models may be suitable. Or if there are specific models recommended that suit 775?

The Maximus II Gene seems to not like running my XMS at the rated 1066 settings, and reverts to a 400 setting instead of 533. So I have to address memory. Some Google hunting for subject threads so far have been unfruitful.

I am planning on continuing with 775 until Haswell or boredom get the better of me, last time I was going to upgrade, other interests milked my cash then news of Haswell came out. Sorting out the above issues will serve a new build later, so I guess it is worthwhile.

If I can sort out an SSD, and CPU cooler, it leaves me only having to worry about a Haswell CPU, Micro ATX board, and memory. IF Haswell does not require a different cooler!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> I am planning on continuing with 775 until Haswell or boredom get the better of me, last time I was going to upgrade, other interests milked my cash then news of Haswell came out. Sorting out the above issues will serve a new build later, so I guess it is worthwhile.
> 
> If I can sort out an SSD, and CPU cooler, it leaves me only having to worry about a Haswell CPU, Micro ATX board, and memory. IF Haswell does not require a different cooler!


i hope you get bored soon









the BeQuiet advanced should be plenty of a cooler for haswell since haswell has lower TDP then your current chip. there is no point in spending money trying to upgrade tech as old as 775 when you can save the $ towards a new build. personally, dial down the OC on your 775 to the point that your current cooler can handle it and just ride out the rest of it's useful life till you get haswell, then just transplant the cooler to haswell and start your new build.

general rule of thumb, never spend $ on old tech when it comes to computers.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Does anybody else have any ideas for improvements ?


I'd like to see the option for a windowed panel. Also, I'd like to see Silverstone's bay adapters like the FP58 support slim tray-load optical drives, not just the much more expensive slot-load drives.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> IF Haswell does not require a different cooler!


I believe the new Haswell 1150 socket will have the same mounting hole design as the current 1155 (and the earlier 1156). I think I read this on AnandTech recently.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I'd like to see the option for a windowed panel. Also, I'd like to see Silverstone's bay adapters like the FP58 support slim tray-load optical drives, not just the much more expensive slot-load drives.


These 2 points I agree with.


----------



## Sequences

I recently got this case. Unfortunately, my Noctua NH-D14 takes up too much space for the HDD drive to be of use. What high performance cooler can I use that will also allow me to use the HDD cage?


----------



## MiiX

NH-C14?
Closed watercooling?


----------



## SastusBulbas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i hope you get bored soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the BeQuiet advanced should be plenty of a cooler for haswell since haswell has lower TDP then your current chip. there is no point in spending money trying to upgrade tech as old as 775 when you can save the $ towards a new build. personally, dial down the OC on your 775 to the point that your current cooler can handle it and just ride out the rest of it's useful life till you get haswell, then just transplant the cooler to haswell and start your new build.
> 
> general rule of thumb, never spend $ on old tech when it comes to computers.


The Be Quiet may well be useable with Haswell, but it still wont allow me to open up the case more giving room to use the HDD cage and run two F3's in a stripped storage array.

The idea is to have my storage, cooler and all else in place so only a mobo/cpu/ram upgrade is required.

As for spending on old tech, well it is hardly going to be just for the 775, as any cooler, and any other components deemed useable that I buy, will be used with my next mobo/cpu combo.

And as I am hoping that may be Haswell, that may be out in July, we will still have to wait for a new group of quality Micro-ATX motherboards to be released.

As for getting bored, I hope not. That's when I usually start spending any savings on mountain bike parts, HiFi projects, tools, or the house.

That's why I keep ending up not upgrading, either a new socket comes out, or I get into something else for a while, and when I get the PC bug back, a new socket is coming out or I need to spend money on the house.


----------



## Sequences

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> NH-C14?
> Closed watercooling?



Ah, the C14 costs an arm and a leg too... But for the sake of using the HDD rack, I might have to suck it up and get that(or something similar).
As for water cooling (of any kind), that is out of the question for me. I do not like to have the risk of something going wrong and it killing my entire system.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> What solutions have others found for mounting an HDD above/below the optic drive? I would like to modify the upper 5.25 drive bays blanking plate, as currently it stops me from fitting a Scythe HDD stabilizer kit.


I think someone used a Nexus DoubleTwin or Noiseblocker NB for HDD mounting in the 5.25 drive bay.


----------



## Romz

New GC, 680 FTW

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=562942Sanstitre6.jpg

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=996410Sanstitre7.jpg


----------



## Dangur

^beautiful!


----------



## DustDevil

I used this OWC Multi Mount To mount a 3.5" and 2.5" hard drives in the 5.25" bay I think it can mount 2 x 3.5"s or 2 x 2.5"


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I'd like to see the option for a windowed panel. Also, I'd like to see Silverstone's bay adapters like the FP58 support slim tray-load optical drives, not just the much more expensive slot-load drives.


Although the Posts above are probably all correct re. improvements, for me it was more obvious before and during assembly and more or less forgiven and put to rest after wards - until reminded of it.

There is no doubt that much of the case is built towards a very light specification, BUT....

Providing care is taken to not bend anything,
Carefully correct any misaligned panels with straightedge, prior to assembly, - One Rear Panel flange was bent at the Thumbscrews
Ensure that everything is aligned correctly including screw holes etc., - One of the Top Cover screw holes was ill formed and stripped **
Motherboard Tray fits to Motherboard without warp, etc etc., - I had to shim one Standoff .
it will go together with no problems.

Some design improvements to Top Panel affixing and screw diameters and would not go amiss.


----------



## Sencha

Just about to a build in a few months time. First for 5 years







Have decided on this case. Thanks to all for this excellent thread.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Just about to a build in a few months time. First for 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have decided on this case. Thanks to all for this excellent thread.


Welcome to the club Sencha







Don't forget to post some pics of your build


----------



## clashi

I've been stalking this forum for a long time and this is my first post, just to thank everyone in this thread. I have read all the posts in this thread, and some of them a few times.









I just received my brand new TJ08 today. Already installed PSU and SSD, and will be getting all the missing parts in a few hours. I have ordered the GPU but they didn't have it in stock.







So I have to wait a week or two. I promise I'll post some pictures when this rig is completed (with or without GPU). 'My Gaming Rig' shows all the parts that I will be having.

I saw someone posting about spare side panels for this case, can anyone tell where to get them in Europe? I would love to make a side window, but it will be my first and I want to have a spare in case something goes horribly wrong.







Another option is to get some acrylic in the same size as side panel and put some magnets in it, just like in a case I saw here earlier. Any thoughts?

EDIT: Oh, and another question. Can I use two different kinds of RAM together? I will get 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT with motherboard and CPU, which I bought second hand. I also ordered 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast. Kingston's are 1600MHz CL9 and Corsairs, I was told, can be overclocked to something like 2100MHz CL10. Are there any disadvantages of using these 12GB @ 1600MHz CL9, or should I try to sell Corsairs and use only Kingston? More RAM would ofcourse be nice, but if it gets slower that way, 8GB is enough for my use. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clashi*
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a long time and this is my first post, just to thank everyone in this thread. I have read all the posts in this thread, and some of them a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my brand new TJ08 today. Already installed PSU and SSD, and will be getting all the missing parts in a few hours. I have ordered the GPU but they didn't have it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to wait a week or two. I promise I'll post some pictures when this rig is completed (with or without GPU). 'My Gaming Rig' shows all the parts that I will be having.
> 
> I saw someone posting about spare side panels for this case, can anyone tell where to get them in Europe? I would love to make a side window, but it will be my first and I want to have a spare in case something goes horribly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to get some acrylic in the same size as side panel and put some magnets in it, just like in a case I saw here earlier. Any thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and another question. Can I use two different kinds of RAM together? I will get 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT with motherboard and CPU, which I bought second hand. I also ordered 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast. Kingston's are 1600MHz CL9 and Corsairs, I was told, can be overclocked to something like 2100MHz CL10. Are there any disadvantages of using these 12GB @ 1600MHz CL9, or should I try to sell Corsairs and use only Kingston? More RAM would ofcourse be nice, but if it gets slower that way, 8GB is enough for my use. Any help is appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clashi*
> 
> I've been stalking this forum for a long time and this is my first post, just to thank everyone in this thread. I have read all the posts in this thread, and some of them a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just received my brand new TJ08 today. Already installed PSU and SSD, and will be getting all the missing parts in a few hours. I have ordered the GPU but they didn't have it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to wait a week or two. I promise I'll post some pictures when this rig is completed (with or without GPU). 'My Gaming Rig' shows all the parts that I will be having.
> 
> I saw someone posting about spare side panels for this case, can anyone tell where to get them in Europe? I would love to make a side window, but it will be my first and I want to have a spare in case something goes horribly wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to get some acrylic in the same size as side panel and put some magnets in it, just like in a case I saw here earlier. Any thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, and another question. Can I use two different kinds of RAM together? I will get 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT with motherboard and CPU, which I bought second hand. I also ordered 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Beast. Kingston's are 1600MHz CL9 and Corsairs, I was told, can be overclocked to something like 2100MHz CL10. Are there any disadvantages of using these 12GB @ 1600MHz CL9, or should I try to sell Corsairs and use only Kingston? More RAM would ofcourse be nice, but if it gets slower that way, 8GB is enough for my use. Any help is appreciated!


Hi
Re. your Ram proposals - a few points to consider:
If your Motherboard [Mboard] is designed for DDR3 Dual Channel or Quad Channel Ram, your proposed mixture of modules is not suitable for either.
There is a chance that it may work but there is no guarantee. You may, and could, have all sorts of compatibility issues and the system may not boot.
If they did somehow manage to work, they would all only run at the Clock Rates [MHz] of the slowest module.
If the Mboard is an AMD or Socket 1155 it will be designed for Matched Kits of Dual Channel DDR3 Ram modules in kits of either:
2x4 Mega Bytes [MB]; 4x4 MB; 2x8 MB; or 4x8 MB. - The total MB that can be fitted determined by the Mboard Make /Model.
One single module may be fitted, but the memory will only run in Single Channel mode.
If an X79 Mboard, it will require Kits of 4 or 8 modules - if you are to take advantage of Quad Channel mode.

If 8 GB is enough as you suggest, just fit the 2x4 MB Kingston Kit only.
If you find that you need more than 8 MB, to take advantage of Dual Channel mode, you will need to fit 2x8 MB Kits.
Although the 'Beast' are 1600 MHz [Profile #2], they are also listed as profile #1 : 1866 MHz at 1.65 volts.
If you have not already done so, You will need to check that the high 46.4mm Heat Spreaders will clear whatever CPU Cooler you propose.
If a narrow cooler, they may fit in the outer 2 sockets.
Although the heat spreaders are sometimes removed if they are too high and foul, they will almost certtainly be required if run at Profile #1.

You will note that I have referred to the the RAM as Kits instead of sets - because that is how they are marketed by the Manufacturer after 2 or 4 modules are tested to be compatible.

You did not say the make of Mboard, but if an ASUS, recommended ram is kisted on their website under: MB/Specifications/ Qualified Vendor List.
One further point, I note that the Kingston are still not listed under the QVL for some ASUS Mboards, so they may require a bios update for them to be recognised.
That was certainly the case of one review of them that I read.
Hopefully, enough food for thought
Cheers.


----------



## Qrash

If you search Google with the words "Intel dual channel memory" the first link is to a very informative page from Intel that provides the rules for singe and dual channel mode using various combination of RAM modules (DIMMs): http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/cs-011965.htm

About half way down this page is the following image which is labelled *Dual channel with four DIMMs*:



Notice that two pairs of unequal size modules are installed and dual-channel mode is still possible. A previous image on the page is labelled *Dual-channel with three DIMM*s, something I didn't even think was possible. These images are followed by the "Rules to enable dual-channel mode" which I will paste here:

_*Rules to enable dual-channel mode*

To achieve dual-channel mode, the following conditions must be met:_

_Same memory size (1 GB, 2 GB, 4 GB, etc.)_
_Matched DIMM configuration in each channel_
_Matched in symmetrical memory slots_
_Configurations that do not match the above conditions will revert to single-channel mode. The following conditions do not need to be met:_

_Same brand_
_Same timing specifications_
_Same speed (MHz)_
_Memory channel speed is decided by the slowest DIMM module populated in the system._

I am planning to try mixing a pair of Mushkin and a pair of Corsair modules. Before doing so I will test each pair to find out its best settings at the speeds I would like to run and and then manually set my GENE V to the fastest setting that is supported by both types.

Of course, the KISS (Keep It Simple, Stupid) principle is probably a better way to go: just buy more of the same RAM.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> A previous image on the page is labelled *Dual-channel with three DIMM*s, something I didn't even think was possible.


As an Intel rep explained to me once years ago (around the time of Socket AM2+ being released) it accesses the-dual channel sticks first, if they fill, it will then step into the single-channel stick at a reduced speed similar to the computer stepping from RAM to a page file when you run out of RAM (but much faster, because it's still RAM).

So if you have two 4GB sticks and a single 8GB stick, the first 8GB of RAM will have faster read/writing speed than the last 8GB of RAM will - from a practical standpoint the speed difference on end performance would probably not even be noticible.

NOTE: I HAVE NO REFERENCES, THIS IS JUST WHAT I WAS TOLD BY AN INTEL EMPLOYEE ABOUT 5 YEARS AGO.


----------



## gumbie

To all the people who have chucked a 180 Rad in the front of this thing, Which of these two rads would you recommend for me?

ALPHACOOL NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm

Or

MAGICOOL EXTREME 180


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> To all the people who have chucked a 180 Rad in the front of this thing, Which of these two rads would you recommend for me?
> 
> ALPHACOOL NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm
> 
> Or
> 
> MAGICOOL EXTREME 180


I've gone for the Phobia 200mm V2



http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/phobya-xtreme-200/


----------



## eizen

I feel like getting an mATX mobo for my i7 920 just to use this case


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eizen*
> 
> I feel like getting an mATX mobo for my i7 920 just to use this case


http://www.overclock.net/t/1380161/asus-rampage-iii-gene-lga-1366-intel-x58


----------



## Botanica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380161/asus-rampage-iii-gene-lga-1366-intel-x58


I had a Rampage II Gene in this case before I upgraded. NB heat was so bad









Currently still designing my external watercooling setup for my build (in signature). Will post pics shortly of the current setup with the Megahalems Black Edition


----------



## DynamicEntrrry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought i would join up and post my rig. I've been using my TJ08-E for about 3 months now and im loving it.
> 
> I spent a long, long time trying to make it as neat as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
> i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
> 2x Gigabyte 7970 OC
> 
> With the NH-D14 cooler in there - there's not exactly a lot of room to move.


Nice setup, I'm looking at something similar but with giga 670s. Good to see your temps aren't too high.


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380161/asus-rampage-iii-gene-lga-1366-intel-x58


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> I had a Rampage II Gene in this case before I upgraded. NB heat was so bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently still designing my external watercooling setup for my build (in signature). Will post pics shortly of the current setup with the Megahalems Black Edition


Thanks for the link.

Yeah that's why I would want to move toward a Z77 platform instead of my current 1366 x58. It's pretty hot. Nowadays I less noise, heat and size.


----------



## SlowMotionJones

I was finally putting together my build (sans new ssd and heatsink) but was derailed by a doa mobo. was thinking of getting the megahalems black with some sp120, I think I have seen that fit with low profile ram and no hard drive cage.

Writing is interminable. Only hope my build will end up as clean as what I have seen in here.


----------



## MetallicAcid

As work continues on my TJ08-E upgrade...



I buy a new piece of hardware.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> As work continues on my TJ08-E upgrade...
> 
> 
> 
> I buy a new piece of hardware.


Very nice indeed


----------



## Lutfij

@ Metallic Acid -


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> To all the people who have chucked a 180 Rad in the front of this thing, Which of these two rads would you recommend for me?
> 
> ALPHACOOL NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm
> 
> Or
> 
> MAGICOOL EXTREME 180


I personally went with the magicool. Fit nice and no mods to get it in, although to run a push/pull like I did I needed to trim the mobo tray a bit for clearance on the second fan. I think pull fan helped get more air out of the case, but didnt really do anything for temps. My water loop limiting factor is that it is built around an antec kuhler 920 lol


----------



## Botanica

Got my new Catleap 2nd hand off forums. Looking nice. Will post pics soon!


----------



## Indigo340

Finally got to a point where I am happy to post some photo's but after seeing them, I realise that I still have a little bit of cable management left to do









Can I join the club now ?

My main aim for this system was quiet running using a minimum number of fans. There wasn't a great choice of GPU's but am happy that the Sapphire HD7750 is not upside down ! It looks like it was made for this case







It also runs very cool at normal room temps, 31º C at idle and 47º C when gaming which really surprised me ! CPU has almost identical temps, the only thing that gets hot is the Northbridge which is why I used a Zalman Heatsink on it which seems to work well but can't find any way to monitor it with software.







Front fan is a Phobya G Silent 18 700rpm with a switchable resistor to give a low speed of 450rpm, It's still not quite as quiet as I would like but I think it's about as quiet as I can get and still have enough airflow.

Trying to oad my system specs into my profile but how to I get it to show under my posts, do I need to use it as a signature ?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Trying to load my system specs into my profile but how to I get it to show under my posts, do I need to use it as a signature ?


Looks great Indigo! My local shops don't carry the be Quiet! brand so it's nice to see them in action.

Yes, you could add your specs to your signature or use the "My Rigs" feature. Just click on the "My Profile" link at the top of the webpage and then scroll down to the bottom. Here you'll find the Signature section and below that the My Rigs section. Click on the "create a rig" link and start adding your parts.


----------



## Indigo340

Thanks for that Qrash


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks great Indigo! My local shops don't carry the be Quiet! brand so it's nice to see them in action.


I was really surprised at how big the Be Quiet Cooler looked when I opened the box but it really doesn't look that big when it's installed in the case. I was very happy that the logo is correctly oriented using this mobo as those sort of things make a huge difference to the overall look of a system. The Sapphire logo is correct too and they line up roughly with the stamped Silverstone logo on the PSU housing too !








I just wish I hadn't stuck the case badge round the back (covering the 'Made in China' label) that would have been perfect over the stamped Silverstone logo.


----------



## Indigo340

Trying to update my photo's with a slightly better quality one and it told me I had to make a post in the thread to do it.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I was really surprised at how big the Be Quiet Cooler looked when I opened the box but it really doesn't look that big when it's installed in the case. I was very happy that the logo is correctly oriented using this mobo as those sort of things make a huge difference to the overall look of a system. The Sapphire logo is correct too and they line up roughly with the stamped Silverstone logo on the PSU housing too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I hadn't stuck the case badge round the back (covering the 'Made in China' label) that would have been perfect over the stamped Silverstone logo.


Hi Re. the Silverstone Decal/logo.
I quite agree, that the front of the 3.5 bay is the perfect place for it.
I guess many have already shown a photo of it fitted there.
Before I ordered the case, I tended to think that the bay at the bottom spoilt the look of the front but once the logo is on there, it appears that the recess is for that purpose. That be quiet cooler looks classy. I'm only using a CM Hyper 212 evo.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey real nice build can you take some pictures of the back I would love to see how you did it. Also how long did it take and what sleeved cables did you use. Great build.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys can you tell me what would look better in this case a Nh-d14 or a h80i im not sure what would you guys think


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey real nice build can you take some pictures of the back I would love to see how you did it. Also how long did it take and what sleeved cables did you use. Great build.


Thanks for that.
Not sure what you mean by 'the back', do you mean behind the motherboard tray ? There is not much to see except a mess of cables.
I used a non-modular PSU and sleeved the cables myself with paracord, but rather than take the PSU out and sleeve the full length, I just sleeved them where I could, some had to be extended a little too. The back (behind the mobo) isn't very pretty I'm afraid due to all the excess non modular and non-sleeved cables which I have bundled up top alongside all the front panel cables including the monstrously fat double USB3 cables. I never intended to show anyone the back anyway. If I get very bored someday and have lots of time then maybe I'll do it properly, it would be nice to get rid of the excess cables that I don't need and really tidy it up but it is my only PC right now so don't want to take it offline for too long. Sleeving the 24 pin cable took me a whole afternoon !
As it is my only PC, I have spent a couple of months putting it together. My old one died so I replaced the PSU and bought a mobo+CPU+RAM bundle to get me up and running, then bought a new HDD and realised that my old case had seen better days, I put it all in the TJ08-E then bought a better CPU, and a cheap GPU. Then bit by bit tweaked it and tried different things until I finally bought the new GPU and RAM last week and decided to sleeve the cables.
With the parts I have left over, I will probably build a second PC (I just need a cheap mobo) and then I will have time to do a better job of the cables on this one.


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> Not sure what you mean by 'the back', do you mean behind the motherboard tray ? There is not much to see except a mess of cables.
> I used a non-modular PSU and sleeved the cables myself with paracord, but rather than take the PSU out and sleeve the full length, I just sleeved them where I could, some had to be extended a little too. The back (behind the mobo) isn't very pretty I'm afraid due to all the excess non modular and non-sleeved cables which I have bundled up top alongside all the front panel cables including the monstrously fat double USB3 cables. I never intended to show anyone the back anyway. If I get very bored someday and have lots of time then maybe I'll do it properly, it would be nice to get rid of the excess cables that I don't need and really tidy it up but it is my only PC right now so don't want to take it offline for too long. Sleeving the 24 pin cable took me a whole afternoon !
> As it is my only PC, I have spent a couple of months putting it together. My old one died so I replaced the PSU and bought a mobo+CPU+RAM bundle to get me up and running, then bought a new HDD and realised that my old case had seen better days, I put it all in the TJ08-E then bought a better CPU, and a cheap GPU. Then bit by bit tweaked it and tried different things until I finally bought the new GPU and RAM last week and decided to sleeve the cables.
> With the parts I have left over, I will probably build a second PC (I just need a cheap mobo) and then I will have time to do a better job of the cables on this one.






Thank you for that reply, I see now. And one more question did you use the regular cable tie holes and would it be wise to use cable extensions in this case. I want to have a really clean build when when i build it.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> Thank you for that reply, I see now. And one more question did you use the regular cable tie holes and would it be wise to use cable extensions in this case. I want to have a really clean build when when i build it.


I used the metal cable tie loops where I could but there aren't very many in the top part of the case. I threaded cable ties through whatever holes I could find in order to make it as tidy as possible.
I haven't used any cable extensions but I believe the Silverstone ones are very nice indeed, check out this review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLAx1aAj3KE Linus likes them a lot


----------



## Indigo340

Ah sorry just realised what you meant, I think short extensions up to 150mm would be ok but 300mm extensions would give some headaches with cable management.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Ah sorry just realised what you meant, I think short extensions up to 150mm would be ok but 300mm extensions would give some headaches with cable management.


Alright it's ok what brand should i get if you have any experience I have heard of the bitfenix alchemy is there anymore


----------



## Indigo340

Have a look here http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/modding-pc/braided-cables-psu-vga-harddrive-optical-adaptors

I live in the UK so there seems to be a good choice here, where are you ?


----------



## GoldenTree

Oh im in canada


----------



## GoldenTree

looking around it seems the bitfenix cables are best


----------



## Indigo340

It's difficult to say what's best but they would certainly be worth a try judging by the reviews.
I would use them.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> It's difficult to say what's best but they would certainly be worth a try judging by the reviews.
> I would use them.


Alright thank you for you help


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> It's difficult to say what's best but they would certainly be worth a try judging by the reviews.
> I would use them.


Oh sorry one more question what would look best in this case (question to all) A h80i or a Nh-d14


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Oh sorry one more question what would look best in this case (question to all) A h80i or a Nh-d14


No way to answer this, one is air the other is water. Both are great.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Oh sorry one more question what would look best in this case (question to all) A h80i or a Nh-d14


The D14 is a great cooler but in this case its really hard to work around it. First slot is blocked for my card (might fight a normal card) and forget getting to the motherboard fan headers or getting RAM out easily. That being said I have my fans on super slow and things stay nice and cool.

Im sure there are H80 builds in this thread, here is a D14 picture for reference.

Photo Editing Rig by ArMPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> No way to answer this, one is air the other is water. Both are great.


Thanks anyway


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The D14 is a great cooler but in this case its really hard to work around it. First slot is blocked for my card (might fight a normal card) and forget getting to the motherboard fan headers or getting RAM out easily. That being said I have my fans on super slow and things stay nice and cool.
> 
> Im sure there are H80 builds in this thread, here is a D14 picture for reference.
> 
> Photo Editing Rig by ArMPhotography, on Flickr






Thanks for the reference I really like how it looks in this case but when I look and MetallicAcid's build he uses the h80 and it looks real nice but with the h80i it has thicker tubes I may stuck with it im still not sure I may just go for the Nh-d14 quite and classy looking. I will decide when the time comes.


----------



## SastusBulbas

I have been playing with my motherboards CPU Q-Fan and Chassis Q-fan setting.

Nice reduction in noise but the front fan does not work in low. Guess I should disable it again?

Also thinking of ditching the BluRay drive and adding an XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir Pump, with an XSPC Raystorm CPU block and XSPC EX120 120mm Radiator on the rear of the case, on the inside with the fan mounted to the 120mm mounting.

It seems excessive, but looks like one cooling option that may allow me to cool what I have now, and may get in future. Maybe even give me room to use the HDD bay.

Anyone know if that radiator would fit? And how well it would cool?

Also wondering if the above would also be sufficient for cooling both the CPU and GPU, and if so, anyone recommend a block for the MSI HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reference I really like how it looks in this case but when I look and MetallicAcid's build he uses the h80 and it looks real nice but with the h80i it has thicker tubes I may stuck with it im still not sure I may just go for the Nh-d14 quite and classy looking. I will decide when the time comes.


I like the H80 the most as the cooler does not take over and block the view of the motherboard. There is no benefit with using the H80i other than Corsair Link. Pick yourself up a second hand H80 and save some money


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> I have been playing with my motherboards CPU Q-Fan and Chassis Q-fan setting.
> 
> Nice reduction in noise but the front fan does not work in low. Guess I should disable it again?
> 
> Also thinking of ditching the BluRay drive and adding an XSPC X2O 750 Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir Pump, with an XSPC Raystorm CPU block and XSPC EX120 120mm Radiator on the rear of the case, on the inside with the fan mounted to the 120mm mounting.
> 
> It seems excessive, but looks like one cooling option that may allow me to cool what I have now, and may get in future. Maybe even give me room to use the HDD bay.
> 
> Anyone know if that radiator would fit? And how well it would cool?
> 
> Also wondering if the above would also be sufficient for cooling both the CPU and GPU, and if so, anyone recommend a block for the MSI HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition?


The XSPC dual bay res/pump combos vibrate a lot in the TJ08-E case, so be sure to use rubber between the res and the 5.25 bay to dampen the vibrating sound.

With the rad question, you might have to increase the real estate and invest in a 180mm or 200mm radiator. Rule of thumb is 120mm rad for each block plus an extra 120mm for extra headroom or over clocking.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I like the H80 the most as the cooler does not take over and block the view of the motherboard. There is no benefit with using the H80i other than Corsair Link. Pick yourself up a second hand H80 and save some money


Alright you convinced me thanks a lot


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Alright you convinced me thanks a lot












Muhuhhahahahaha!

Corsair should pay me commission now!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhuhhahahahaha!
> 
> Corsair should pay me commission now!


lolololol


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Corsair should pay me commission now!


If I had a commission for every product I recommended to people that were confused or being ignored at computer stores...


----------



## GoldenTree

Oh so you guys seem very experienced and i would like to know if you have any tips for a first build or wanna tell me what i can change for my build coming up that would be great

link here: http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/GoldenTree/saved/


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> If I had a commission for every product I recommended to people that were confused or being ignored at computer stores...


Then you would have 20 llamas.


----------



## Qrash

Looks a lot like my system, GoldenTree. Just a few differences in brands or models in comparison to mine. The only thing that sticks out is the WD Green hard drive. Green is quieter, for sure, but I still prefer a 7200 rpm hard drive. I guess it depends on how frequently you will be accessing it. With a 120 GB SSD you will have enough room for a few favourite games and apps. Just don't get too close to filling it, in order to maintain its performance. So, if you put infrequently used application and games on the WD, the Green at 5400rpm should be OK. FYI, I prefer WD, but I've used some of the Seagate drives that have 1 TB platters and they are quick and quiet. Here's hoping they last, too.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Then you would have 20 llamas.


Funny, but I don't recognize the quote or reference. I guess I'm not that smart.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks a lot like my system, GoldenTree. Just a few differences in brands or models in comparison to mine. The only thing that sticks out is the WD Green hard drive. Green is quieter, for sure, but I still prefer a 7200 rpm hard drive. I guess it depends on how frequently you will be accessing it. With a 120 GB SSD you will have enough room for a few favourite games and apps. Just don't get too close to filling it, in order to maintain its performance. So, if you put infrequently used application and games on the WD, the Green at 5400rpm should be OK. FYI, I prefer WD, but I've used some of the Seagate drives that have 1 TB platters and they are quick and quiet. Here's hoping they last, too.


Oh I understand what you are saying on the wd drive I will put my music,photos,videos,drivers im not sure what else I would put on it yet. I know my os and steam and itunes, most played games with office. I not a hardcore user yet so I will take some time picking where everything goes thanks for the help. Can't wait for the summer to build this thing


----------



## MetallicAcid

It's not a quote. But if you own many llamas in Paraguay, you are rich







(I think!)


----------



## Indigo340

Paraguay must be awesome


----------



## swhitt1

I don't know if this question has been answered or not, but I am looking to use the Asus Maximus V Gene in my next build. I want to use the rog mini pci-e and msata add-on however I don't know if it will clear with a fan or radiator combo attached to the rear fan slot. Can anyone tell me if the adapter would fit?
Thanks


----------



## swhitt1

for reference I'm thinking of an h60.


----------



## Qrash

I thought that I read that the h80 would barely fit, but I can't find the post to be sure. A search for "mSATA" only returns posts that ask the same question.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I thought that I read that the h80 would barely fit, but I can't find the post to be sure. A search for "mSATA" only returns posts that ask the same question.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> for reference I'm thinking of an h60.


How do you even use it anyway and do you really need it


----------



## Qrash

You can configure an mSATA drive as another hard drive (bootable or non-bootable) or use Intel software to use it to accelerate a non-SSD hard drive. One person want to use the mSATA drive as a bootable Linux drive.


----------



## GoldenTree

oh thanks do msata drives cost a lot never heard of it seems expensive


----------



## swhitt1

I would use it for a 60gb boot ssd, and a wireless card on the mini pci-e side just for kicks, and versatility. I like the idea of saving space and cables because I want to have a 256gb ssd for steam,origin,and all other games that is separate from the boot drive. And yea the mushkin I'm looking at is about $10 more than its standard sata equivalent.


----------



## GoldenTree

Oh thanks seems cool i may try it one day


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> I don't know if this question has been answered or not, but I am looking to use the Asus Maximus V Gene in my next build. I want to use the rog mini pci-e and msata add-on however I don't know if it will clear with a fan or radiator combo attached to the rear fan slot. Can anyone tell me if the adapter would fit?
> Thanks


you should be fine. the msata / mini pcie slot's height isn't greater than the standard motherboard I/O panel width right? therefore it shouldn't interfere with a rear fan mounted to the case?


----------



## Qrash

Actually, it's quite a bit taller than the I/O panel connectors:

  

The daughtercard's PCB is 45 mm tall, but the plastic bracket sticks up a further 2 mm ( maybe a bit less), for a total of 47 mm. I've never plugged mine in so I don't know if the PCB makes contact with the motherboard or is a bit above it when it is attached via the multi-pin connector. I expect it sits flush on the motherboard for stability.


----------



## swhitt1

Also If anyone can tell me if a 60mm diameter reservoir (specifically Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150mm) will fit in the space where this user has it, that'd be dandy!


----------



## Luckael

Im new here,

here's my TJ08e


----------



## Qrash

Welcome to the club! Q: what motherboard is that? It's so narrow, but is mATX in length (4 slots).


----------



## SlowMotionJones

I get to build my rig tomorrow, but I have to wait a paycheck for the ssd and cooling. am trying to decide between the megahalems black or an h80/ antec 920.


----------



## Qrash

What a coincidence! I have the original Megahalems (Rev.A) with dual Corsair SP120 fans (Quiet Editions) and I'm about to swap it out with a Corsair H80i. Why? Honestly, temps are fine with the Megahalems, but I want to try water cooling and an all-in-one (AIO) seems like an easy way to start. Good luck with your build!


----------



## SlowMotionJones

The keyboard I just replaced on my phone had this terrible tenancy to put words out of order. Also, posting from my phone can cause a double post it seems.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlowMotionJones*
> 
> I get to build my rig tomorrow, but I have to wait a paycheck for the ssd and cooling. am trying to decide between the megahalems black or an h80/ antec 920.


I have the Antec 920 and didn't run into any problems installing it for clearance or anything. Temps are less than 60C during IBT on a i5 3570k 4.4ghz 1.226 volts.


----------



## GoldenTree

Oh I have never asked this is this easy to build in and make it clean


----------



## SlowMotionJones

Yeah, I am going to get those fans as well either way myself. It's basically an aesthetic decision,I can't go wrong. This thread has been great in getting ideas and seeing what can be done. I am going to end up with cable extensions or but a kit/sleeve my Seasonic X power supply to make it all pretty.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> 
> 
> Also If anyone can tell me if a 60mm diameter reservoir (specifically Bitspower Water Tank Z-Multi 150mm) will fit in the space where this user has it, that'd be dandy!


Hey "swhitt1" I've just pulled the side panel and had a look , It won't fit as my EK one is only a few mm away from the GPU.


----------



## Seredin

Just wanted to give a small update on my guts for my current build. This was a test to see whether I liked sleeved or unsleeved tubing better.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Just wanted to give a small update on my guts for my current build. This was a test to see whether I liked sleeved or unsleeved tubing better.


Seredin, will your GPU fit with the tubing running over the PCI-E slot from the CPU to the res/pump?

BTW I am really digging the unsleaved look. That neoprene tubing is already awesome!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Seredin, will your GPU fit with the tubing running over the PCI-E slot from the CPU to the res/pump?
> 
> BTW I am really digging the unsleaved look. That neoprene tubing is already awesome!


Yeah, I checked it. But I currently use the GPU in my other computer, so I didn't want to go about taking it out. The 90 degree fitting is rotary, and it gives enough space per my measurements. I didn't plan it, and I had that thought and was thinking "Welp, self, ya blew it." but it worked out fine in the end









edit: Yeah! I'm thinking it's not even almost worth the extra effort to sleeve the tubing. Definitely leaning that direction.


----------



## swhitt1

Thanks for the response "baddad62", what size is the reservoir you're using?
Thanks


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Just wanted to give a small update on my guts for my current build. This was a test to see whether I liked sleeved or unsleeved tubing better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Seredin, will your GPU fit with the tubing running over the PCI-E slot from the CPU to the res/pump?
> 
> BTW I am really digging the unsleaved look. That neoprene tubing is already awesome!


i like the sleaved better although the neoprene has a good look to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> Thanks for the response "baddad62", what size is the reservoir you're using?
> Thanks


150mm EK


----------



## GoldenTree

Could someone please answer how easy it is to build in this case as a first timer


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Could someone please answer how easy it is to build in this case as a first timer


It couldn't be easier, it's no more difficult than any case really, you just have to consider the limitations of mATX boards in general.

You need to realise that you have a limited amount of PCI sockets that's all.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> It couldn't be easier, it's no more difficult than any case really, you just have to consider the limitations of mATX boards in general.
> 
> You need to realise that you have a limited amount of PCI sockets that's all.


Ahhhh I got you have you heard of the 350D and if you were going to build a pc and it came out when you were would you still pick this case


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Ahhhh I got you have you heard of the 350D and if you were going to build a pc and it came out when you were would you still pick this case


Cases are largely personal preference. That being said, they are both great cases, so pick the case *you* want.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Ahhhh I got you have you heard of the 350D and if you were going to build a pc and it came out when you were would you still pick this case


My goal was smallest, good mATX case possible, which means I'd still pick this case over the 350D.

As far as difficulty goes, it's not that it's harder to build in than other cases, you just remove more body panels to do the building. It's not any more difficult, and easier than some mid-ATX cases I've built in, but it will take you longer than a "normal" sized computer would.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> My goal was smallest, good mATX case possible, which means I'd still pick this case over the 350D.
> 
> As far as difficulty goes, it's not that it's harder to build in than other cases, you just remove more body panels to do the building. It's not any more difficult, and easier than some mid-ATX cases I've built in, but it will take you longer than a "normal" sized computer would.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Cases are largely personal preference. That being said, they are both great cases, so pick the case *you* want.


Thanks guys but I am not torn between building in these cases now the 350D build will cost about 150 more or so but have better cooling options ans liiks a bit nices but the Tj08-E build is a little cheaper and I really want to be in this club


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sequences*
> 
> I recently got this case. Unfortunately, my Noctua NH-D14 takes up too much space for the HDD drive to be of use. What high performance cooler can I use that will also allow me to use the HDD cage?


I been using the ThermalRight HR-02 passively with my i7-920 for over a year, does the job and still allows the HD cage to be fully utilizes.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks guys but I am not torn between building in these cases now the 350D build will cost about 150 more or so but have better cooling options ans liiks a bit nices but the Tj08-E build is a little cheaper and I really want to be in this club


My main reasons for choosing this case were that it has a 180mm fan with filter in the front that can be changed for a 140mm if preferred.
The HDD cage can be removed
PSU is at the top drawing air from above through a filter
Black anodised brushed aluminium front panel with simple styling
Alternative motherboard arrangement with right hand side opening is better for me
It's small and cute

I have no intentions of building a water cooled system so this case provides excellent airflow possibilities and great air cooling.


----------



## Luckael

Quote:


> Welcome to the club! Q: what motherboard is that? It's so narrow, but is mATX in length (4 slots).


Thanks!

motherboard: Gigabyte B75M-D3V, i will upgrade my Motherboard in future.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I've gone for the Phobia 200mm V2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thekoolroom.com/product/phobya-xtreme-200/










!

So that phobia rad fits in the front of the case?

I can't really do anything until my case arrives so just trying to dig for information atm


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everyone! Just like to say that there are new updates in my build log!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> So that phobia rad fits in the front of the case?
> 
> I can't really do anything until my case arrives so just trying to dig for information atm


Also it will screw onto the front 180mm fan using the adapter plate supplied


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Also it will screw onto the front 180mm fan using the adapter plate supplied


I have a question about 200mm rads, how much cooling do they provide ? I understand that they would be better than smaller rads but by how much, would it be better than 2x120 rads and capable of cooling 2 or more blocks ? Is there a performance equivalent in smaller sizes ? Is it all about surface area or does water flow /restriction contribute to the performance ?
I have seen a few people use the 200mm rad in the front of their systems but they also use a 120mm at the back too, it surprises me that they feel this is necessary or is it just because they can ?

OK that's a few questions but I'm very curious about w/cooling as I have not tried it myself and don't know where else to ask these questions.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Also it will screw onto the front 180mm fan using the adapter plate supplied


I have a question about 200mm rads, how much cooling do they provide ? I understand that they would be better than smaller rads but by how much, would it be better than 2x120 rads and capable of cooling 2 or more blocks ? Is there a performance equivalent in smaller sizes ? Is it all about surface area or does water flow /restriction contribute to the performance ?
I have seen a few people use the 200mm rad in the front of their systems but they also use a 120mm at the back too, it surprises me that they feel this is necessary or is it just because they can ?

OK that's a few questions but I'm very curious about w/cooling as I have not tried it myself and don't know where else to ask these questions.


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks guys but I am not torn between building in these cases now the 350D build will cost about 150 more or so but have better cooling options ans liiks a bit nices but the Tj08-E build is a little cheaper and I really want to be in this club


Take a look at the SG10 too. It's smaller then the TJ08-E and has better cooling to boot. I'm thinking of making the switch.


----------



## douglatins

Just bought a GD08 as HTPC, so nice. TJ08e is still main until i can get a 900D


----------



## beats91

Hey! just finished my new rig. what you think









Intel i7 3770k
Corsair h80i 1 fan pull config.
P8Z77-M Pro
Asus GTX 650 TI
Samsung ssd 840 series 256gb - 1TB HDD
Corsair HX650
RAM Corsair vengeance 8gb


----------



## Mrrad

That looks great, can you say which corsair cooler did you use and if you have the fan blowing into the rad from outside ?


----------



## Qrash

3rd line: Corsair h80i 1 fan pull config.

How are your temps?


----------



## Botanica

Has anyone tried just using some magnetic strips with a piece of acrylic for the side panel? I've seen people do it with Fractal cases and was wondering if it was doable with the TJ08-E's.

I don't want to go hacking up my side panel


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> I don't want to go hacking up my side panel


Just out of curiosity, why not? Do you have another use for it? Done right, it could only add to resell value, especially among OCNers.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> Has anyone tried just using some magnetic strips with a piece of acrylic for the side panel? I've seen people do it with Fractal cases and was wondering if it was doable with the TJ08-E's.
> 
> I don't want to go hacking up my side panel


In January a member named "sinkfish" posted a photo and information about using an acrylic sheet that is held on with craft magnets:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/3520#post_19172092

I've been thinking about doing this too, though I'd prefer a nice flush mounted window (like the unreleased Corsair 350D). Not sure I have the skills or the means to make one and I don't want to screw up my side panel. Ha! I'm too chicken!


----------



## beats91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> 3rd line: Corsair h80i 1 fan pull config.
> 
> How are your temps?


Idle 26-28 °C and load always under 45 °C. the H80i its totally awesome


----------



## Botanica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> In January a member named "sinkfish" posted a photo and information about using an acrylic sheet that is held on with craft magnets:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/3520#post_19172092
> 
> I've been thinking about doing this too, though I'd prefer a nice flush mounted window (like the unreleased Corsair 350D). Not sure I have the skills or the means to make one and I don't want to screw up my side panel. Ha! I'm too chicken!


Yup, thanks for the link.

Same scenario with me, I don;'t think I have the skills as well to play around with the side panel just yet. Nor do I have the tools haha.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Take a look at the SG10 too. It's smaller then the TJ08-E and has better cooling to boot. I'm thinking of making the switch.


While it seems very nice case, how does the GPU gets air? i would have loved the case if they were to include fans on the bottom (kinda like FT02







)


----------



## MetallicAcid

New updates in my build log for those of you interested!


----------



## Abula

Anyone know if the Prolimatech MK-26 fits on the TJ08-E? its 148mm in height (but not from the bottom, so im worried)


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Anyone know if the Prolimatech MK-26 fits on the TJ08-E? its 148mm in height (but not from the bottom, so im worried)


Why not? It fits a D14 and has 4 slots.


----------



## psyclum

just eyeballing it i would say yes. according to spec, it's 148mm tall and TJ08-E is able to accept CPU cooler up to 165mm tall. that means it has a 17mm clearance to account for the rest of the height difference. 17mm is a fairly generous clearance and from the pic you showed, it looks like it might fit. could be a tight fit, but it should fit.


----------



## douglatins

If anyone want to sell they WC tj08e compatible kit, lemme know.
Also where do i find pics for inspiration?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Also where do i find pics for inspiration?


This here thread has some gooduns.
I'm also using this page for some coloration ideas.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> If anyone want to sell they WC tj08e compatible kit, lemme know.
> Also where do i find pics for inspiration?



















http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e

http://www.overclock.net/t/1364625/aww-yeah-its-build-time-tj08b-e-build-log

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012926&highlight=Silverstone+TJ08-E

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012926&highlight=Silverstone+TJ08-E

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015455

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=983549

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1008047


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> . . . . . . Also where do i find pics for inspiration?


What kind of system do you want to build ?
Air cooled, water cooled, silent (no fans), ultra quiet (slow fans), fast and furious, stylish and cool, gaming, workstation, mums PC or server ? Or maybe you just want it to be reliable ?


----------



## DynamicEntrrry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> The SSD is actually mounted by 1 screw through one of the optical drive bay mounts - pretty secure. Although i will soon be moving to 2x 240GB SSD's both mounted on the back of the motherboard tray so i can get rid of the 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter i have up the top holding my mechanical HDD. I've purchased an external 3TB hdd which will be my storage drive.
> 
> Temps on the 7970's in BF3 max out at 65 for the top card and about 72 for the bottom card - doesn't have much breathing room


What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Otterclock

Somehow I never noticed this case, but stumbling across it here has me intrigued. Not sure how it flew under my radar. How is Silverstone's general build quality, as it fit and finish, etc?


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> How is Silverstone's general build quality, as it fit and finish, etc?


Their computer cases are among the best.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Otterclock*
> 
> Somehow I never noticed this case, but stumbling across it here has me intrigued. Not sure how it flew under my radar. How is Silverstone's general build quality, as it fit and finish, etc?


Overall finish is pretty good imo, fit is excellent and build quality is fantastic for the price. You have to take off the top panel to get the PSU in which means you have to remove some small screws which are probably the one thing in the entire case that could be improved. Be very careful not to strip the threads when you put them back in and you will be fine.









Paint is powder coat on the outside so pretty tough but I have managed to scrape a little bit off the top edge of one side panel. Paint inside is a little thin in places and easily chipped with screws. I think it would benefit from slightly thicker steel but you can't really complain for the price. I definitely would recommend it !


----------



## Otterclock

Good to hear. I've had the new case itch recently, and the TJO8-E looks like it would satisfy my desire for something out of the ordinary. Looks like a good size, too. Heck, maybe I'll order one right now.


----------



## Indigo340

I would highly recommend designing a system specifically for the case instead of transferring your old system into it so that you are not compromising anything. The front 180mm fan supplies so much air flow that if you choose the right components, you won't need any other fans.


----------



## Dangur

Can I join


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> This here thread has some gooduns.
> I'm also using this page for some coloration ideas.


That ones is very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1364625/aww-yeah-its-build-time-tj08b-e-build-log
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012926&highlight=Silverstone+TJ08-E
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1012926&highlight=Silverstone+TJ08-E
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015455
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=983549
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1008047


Thanks i really like the 2nd, but isn't the pump supposed to be at the bottom?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> What kind of system do you want to build ?
> Air cooled, water cooled, silent (no fans), ultra quiet (slow fans), fast and furious, stylish and cool, gaming, workstation, mums PC or server ? Or maybe you just want it to be reliable ?


Gaming water cooler, 1400rpm fans (120) and 800-1000 for the AP180.


----------



## Indigo340

Custom W/C loops with separate reservoir or sealed units ?
Will you want to W/C the GPU too ?
What spec ?


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Custom W/C loops with separate reservoir or sealed units ?
> Will you want to W/C the GPU too ?
> What spec ?


I already have a D5 with acetal top and fittings, i wanted to get these:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37654
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36993
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=36055:a330a72291db9e143282e23415675a9a

Specs are in the bottom, also getting duralene tubing


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Thanks i really like the 2nd, but isn't the pump supposed to be at the bottom?


Hey thanks! I can't imagine pump location matters a whole lot; except maybe relative to the reservoir, depending on the pump itself.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Hey thanks! I can't imagine pump location matters a whole lot; except maybe relative to the reservoir, depending on the pump itself.


How is it the bleeding? I bought a koolance bay res and it was a nightmare


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> How is it the bleeding? I bought a koolance bay res and it was a nightmare


Ask me tomorrow. I hope to finish off my watercooling requirements then. I'm off til Friday, so I'm trying to wrap up a bunch of mess in my downtime


----------



## alcal

Hey peeps. I'm back again after a while. I still have my custom cut window left over from UPS' total destruction of my case, so I was thinking about dropping some spare parts (+ whatever XFX RMA's me for my 6990) into an air cooled Tj08. Does anybody have experience with the Phanteks TC14PE cooler? I think it's supposed to be like 172mm tall or something which seems too tall, though someone implied that it fits anyways earlier in the thread.

Cheers!
-Alcal


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> That ones is very nice.
> Thanks i really like the 2nd, but isn't the pump supposed to be at the bottom?
> Gaming water cooler, 1400rpm fans (120) and 800-1000 for the AP180.


It helps when it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Hey thanks! I can't imagine pump location matters a whole lot; except maybe relative to the reservoir, depending on the pump itself.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> Thanks i really like the 2nd, but isn't the pump supposed to be at the bottom?


The pump is supposed to be below the res, otherwise it can be anywhere. Being below the res isn't for functional reasons, it's for practical ones. If a pump is run dry they tend to wear out insanely fast (think bearings without any lube) so keeping the res above the pump means that unless your loop is significantly low on fluid (which you should check regularly anyways) then your pump will never run dry.


----------



## ghm3

I apparently joined this club a few months ago with my latest build. I can't say it was fun working in the case given all the hardware I stuffed in it, but I love the case, in some ways it's my favorite so far. The front 180mm intake fan was a huge selling point for me since I was installing a hot RAID card and 4 Velociraptors in it.


----------



## seraph84

That looks mad ghm! you even have a small 19" rack, rackmount switch and cable minders???

my house does not even come close to getting that level of goodness lol.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Can I join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Any pics? Curious to see how the mobo looks in that case.


----------



## Scorpion49

Anyone have a modded side panel with window they wanna sell? I need one for my new PS07. I wanted the TJ08 but they were out locally, so now I've had both









Build:
- i5 3570K
- Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
- 16GB G-Skill Ripjaws 1600 CL8
- Asus GTX Titan
- Samsung 830 128GB
- Seagate 7200.14 500GB
- NZXT Hale90 850W

Current PS07:


----------



## ghm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> That looks mad ghm! you even have a small 19" rack, rackmount switch and cable minders???
> 
> my house does not even come close to getting that level of goodness lol.


Thanks! From bottom to top it's a rackmount APC UPS, a 1u core i3-2120T build for a pfSense firewall, power (with another mounted in the rear, one connected to UPS, one just surge), QNAP TS-659 Pro II NAS, Cisco SG 300-28P switch, and a cable management thingy at the top. A rackmount NAS is next eventually, the TS-659 Pro II takes up a bit too much space in there.

I made a detailed thread about my build here if your'e interested.


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghm3*
> 
> Thanks! From bottom to top it's a rackmount APC UPS, a 1u core i3-2120T build for a pfSense firewall, power (with another mounted in the rear, one connected to UPS, one just surge), QNAP TS-659 Pro II NAS, Cisco SG 300-28P switch, and a cable management thingy at the top. A rackmount NAS is next eventually, the TS-659 Pro II takes up a bit too much space in there.
> 
> I made a detailed thread about my build here if your'e interested.


Cheers dude. I'll have a read through in the not too distant future.

Ever considered synology NASes? I'm looking at getting a budget 4-bay one soon - most reviews seem to point to synology having a far more mature software package.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone have a modded side panel with window they wanna sell? I need one for my new PS07. I wanted the TJ08 but they were out locally, so now I've had both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build:
> - i5 3570K
> - Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
> - 16GB G-Skill Ripjaws 1600 CL8
> - Asus GTX Titan
> - Samsung 830 128GB
> - Seagate 7200.14 500GB
> - NZXT Hale90 850W
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Current PS07:


Super Clean! What cam were you using? Filter?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super Clean! What cam were you using? Filter?


Don't be fooled, the ONLY way I can get any kind of picture out of this potato I call a camera is by using a ton of white light. Namely, my 30" Dell on a white pixel test. Otherwise it looks like something out of the 1930's. Also, I dropped it and broke its auto focus so it has to be on the tripod and still for about 45 seconds before it can figure out how to do it. The pics look decent because photobucket downsizes them to 1024x768.

Pic of the potato:


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Anyone have a modded side panel with window they wanna sell? I need one for my new PS07. I wanted the TJ08 but they were out locally, so now I've had both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build:
> - i5 3570K
> - Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3
> - 16GB G-Skill Ripjaws 1600 CL8
> - Asus GTX Titan
> - Samsung 830 128GB
> - Seagate 7200.14 500GB
> - NZXT Hale90 850W
> 
> Current PS07:


Damn that titans is like 60% of your build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghm3*
> 
> I apparently joined this club a few months ago with my latest build. I can't say it was fun working in the case given all the hardware I stuffed in it, but I love the case, in some ways it's my favorite so far. The front 180mm intake fan was a huge selling point for me since I was installing a hot RAID card and 4 Velociraptors in it.


1k in ssd?


----------



## ghm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> Cheers dude. I'll have a read through in the not too distant future.
> 
> Ever considered synology NASes? I'm looking at getting a budget 4-bay one soon - most reviews seem to point to synology having a far more mature software package.


I think Synology is a bit better value, but I don't know why anyone would think the Synology software/UI is more mature/better, I'd strongly disagree with that. Realistically it's probably mostly similar, generally I don't think you can go wrong with either. I'll probably eventually make a FreeNAS box to play with and compare, but I very much like the QNAP, enough to get a rackmount one some day.


----------



## K4IKEN

Could someone upload a side-by-side comparison of this case with a mid-tower, preferably an Fractal Design R4? I'm debating on getting this case for my Haswell build and I want to make sure this case is a lot smaller than a mid-tower before I spend any money on it.

Thanks!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Could someone upload a side-by-side comparison of this case with a mid-tower, preferably an Fractal Design R4? I'm debating on getting this case for my Haswell build and I want to make sure this case is a lot smaller than a mid-tower before I spend any money on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Mine is a PS07 but it could fit inside of the R4 with room to spare, and as a matter of fact I have both. Sorry for the crappy image quality but you get the idea. I've lined up the back edge in these pics so they are not offset at all.


----------



## GoldenTree

If anyone is getting a 350D can you compare that for me I am in a tough debate with this case or that. Also will be appreciated.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Could someone upload a side-by-side comparison of this case with a mid-tower, preferably an Fractal Design R4? I'm debating on getting this case for my Haswell build and I want to make sure this case is a lot smaller than a mid-tower before I spend any money on it.
> 
> Thanks!


TJO8-E.....

Height.....374mm
Width.....210mm
Depth.....385mm

Define R4....
Height.....464mm
Width.....232mm
Depth.....532mm

CM690II
Height.....511.8mm
Width.....214.5mm
Depth.....528.8mm

Hope this helps


----------



## StevenT

*@Scorpion49*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Could someone upload a side-by-side comparison of this case with a mid-tower, preferably an Fractal Design R4? I'm debating on getting this case for my Haswell build and I want to make sure this case is a lot smaller than a mid-tower before I spend any money on it.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a PS07 but it could fit inside of the R4 with room to spare, and as a matter of fact I have both. Sorry for the crappy image quality but you get the idea. I've lined up the back edge in these pics so they are not offset at all.
Click to expand...





PS07 even smaller and for me is better.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> PS07 even smaller and for me is better.


No, the TJ08-E is smaller than the PS07, with a depth of 385 mm versus 400 mm. I believe the extra 15mm were added to provide more space between the power supply and an optical drive. That area can be pretty tight when the PS is 160 mm long (very common and popular models like Corsair/Seasonic) and a blu-ray burner is 180 mm long. Not much space is left for all the cables in that region. Also, maybe the extra 15 mm adds more space between the CPU heatsink and the 3.5 inch hard drive tower too, but I'm guessing on that point.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> No, the TJ08-E is smaller than the PS07, with a depth of 385 mm versus 400 mm.


PS07 and TJ08 are exactly identical save the front panel. It was a move to save cost on a cheaper panel and fan setup. The extra length is all in how large the plastic on the front is, all of the metalwork is the same and there is no difference internally.


----------



## ghm3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Could someone upload a side-by-side comparison of this case with a mid-tower, preferably an Fractal Design R4? I'm debating on getting this case for my Haswell build and I want to make sure this case is a lot smaller than a mid-tower before I spend any money on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Next to my previous Corsiar 650D case:


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Mine is a PS07 but it could fit inside of the R4 with room to spare, and as a matter of fact I have both. Sorry for the crappy image quality but you get the idea. I've lined up the back edge in these pics so they are not offset at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Exactly what I was looking for. Seems like its a good size smaller too. This size should be perfect because I don't want to downsize all the way to ITX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> TJO8-E.....
> 
> Height.....374mm
> Width.....210mm
> Depth.....385mm
> 
> Define R4....
> Height.....464mm
> Width.....232mm
> Depth.....532mm
> 
> CM690II
> Height.....511.8mm
> Width.....214.5mm
> Depth.....528.8mm
> 
> Hope this helps


I was using these numbers to make a sort of model, but I got lazy and decided to ask for pictures instead.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghm3*
> 
> Next to my previous Corsiar 650D case:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the picture!

+rep to those who helped me out. Thanks.


----------



## GoldenTree

By looking at this which would you get for a first time build and think of it as you have not owned the TJ08-E before.Thank you in advance http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36863-350D-vs-TJ08-E


----------



## swhitt1

Trying to plan for a watercooled build with this case. but desperately trying to figure out what size res i could use on a ddc pump w/ top mod on the floor of the case without height issues. Can anyone tell me how much height i have to work with?
Thanks


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> By looking at this which would you get for a first time build and think of it as you have not owned the TJ08-E before.Thank you in advance http://www.sizeasy.com/page/size_comparison/36863-350D-vs-TJ08-E


The TJ08 is more compact, and I really like reverse ATX. However, the 350D has 5 slots so you can easily SLI/CF and a huge side windows which gets bonus points for me. Honestly, if I were getting new I might go for the 350D just because of that window.


----------



## gumbie

Just finished my new build in this case!

Absolutely love it! Although I am a bit disappointed in my self, During connection of the internal USB 3.0 Connector to the motherboard, I bent one of the pins out of place on the motherboard, Oh well! Apart from that little mishap, I am very happy with how my build turned out









Now I just need to wait for my CPU cooler to arrive and also need to wait for the Corsair Gen 2 sleeved cables to hit the shores of Australia!


----------



## Qrash

Looks really good gumbie. What is the SilverStone sticker attached to above/behind the SSD?


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The TJ08 is more compact, and I really like reverse ATX. However, the 350D has 5 slots so you can easily SLI/CF and a huge side windows which gets bonus points for me. Honestly, if I were getting new I might go for the 350D just because of that window.


Thanks for that I see now, I was thinking of the non window version but who knows. With the non window it will look really flush and clean also where my pc will be the side will not even be seen, only the front if I get on my knees. I will only see the side if I look down so I will not be seeing the side a lot. On the other hand I will spend a lot of time cleaning cables and things up and I would like to see it without taking the panel off. Also I think the front kinda looks better than the Tj08-E so I may just get it but window or not the window is the question







. And then there is if I sli which I really think I would not do and i'm not sure if the case would look empty that is why I am going this form factor. What do you think ? Thanks for you input.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swhitt1*
> 
> Trying to plan for a watercooled build with this case. but desperately trying to figure out what size res i could use on a ddc pump w/ top mod on the floor of the case without height issues. Can anyone tell me how much height i have to work with?
> Thanks


My server 1st time Bay res and pump, Need more HDD space. No bayres

My server, Tried fitting DDC and res inside + 120mm rad no fan yet. To crowded









My server as it is now


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gumbie*
> 
> Just finished my new build in this case!
> 
> Absolutely love it! Although I am a bit disappointed in my self, During connection of the internal USB 3.0 Connector to the motherboard, I bent one of the pins out of place on the motherboard, Oh well! Apart from that little mishap, I am very happy with how my build turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to wait for my CPU cooler to arrive and also need to wait for the Corsair Gen 2 sleeved cables to hit the shores of Australia!


Graet build Gumbie


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks really good gumbie. What is the SilverStone sticker attached to above/behind the SSD?


It's the corsair SSD adapter you receive with the SSD it self, just threw the sticker on there that I received with the case


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> The TJ08 is more compact, and I really like reverse ATX. However, the 350D has 5 slots so you can easily SLI/CF and a huge side windows which gets bonus points for me. Honestly, if I were getting new I might go for the 350D just because of that window.


Places like FrozenCPU will do the window for you if you prefer the Tj08. It's not exactly cost efficient, but the TJ08 is really a remarkable case.


----------



## GoldenTree

Deleted comment


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> Places like FrozenCPU will do the window for you if you prefer the Tj08. It's not exactly cost efficient, but the TJ08 is really a remarkable case.


I wonder how much it costs? I used to have all the tools to do it myself but I don't have them any more now that I'm in a tiny apartment.


----------



## swhitt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> My server 1st time Bay res and pump, Need more HDD space. No bayres
> 
> My server, Tried fitting DDC and res inside + 120mm rad no fan yet. To crowded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My server as it is now


Thanks!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Ill just leave this here!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just leave this here!


it's like leaving bread crumbs isn't MA


----------



## BadDad62

oopppps double post


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> it's like leaving bread crumbs isn't MA


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just leave this here!


DAT huge Cable Slaving :O


----------



## Lutfij

I'm holding out on seeing the heart


----------



## MetallicAcid

Me too lutfij!


----------



## n3gr0

The las update to my tj.08 e, the drain in the bottom, and new mouse and keyboard.
I saw in this post someone with a 3,5 control fan and a 200 rad like mine, someone remember what model was?.











i hope you like.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> The las update to my tj.08 e, the drain in the bottom, and new mouse and keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like.


Ilike very much


----------



## MetallicAcid

Great work *****!!


----------



## GoldenTree

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> The las update to my tj.08 e, the drain in the bottom, and new mouse and keyboard.
> I saw in this post someone with a 3,5 control fan and a 200 rad like mine, someone remember what model was?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like.






How's the keyboard I was planning to get one


----------



## Indigo340

Keyboards are very useful, I recommend you get one


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Keyboards are very useful, I recommend you get one


have they finally sorted out their driver issues? hear some pretty horrid stories when they were released.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K4IKEN*
> 
> Could someone upload a side-by-side comparison of this case with a mid-tower, preferably an Fractal Design R4? I'm debating on getting this case for my Haswell build and I want to make sure this case is a lot smaller than a mid-tower before I spend any money on it.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi

The TJ08-e and fractal design were among many cases considered before choosing the TJ08-e. I'm not sure it is a fair comparison to compare the TJ with an ARC MIDI R2. it would be more appropriate to compare the TJ with an ARC MINI - Even then, the ARC MINI is 20mm taller at 395mm which may or may not matter dependent on placement. The major differences of the two cases apart from that shown below, are the height and weight - especially the height - the asthetic difference being very noticable.

Fractal Midi: Weight = 10.7 KG, Height = 460mm; Can fit up to 7 fans of which 3 are included; Switches and ,USB ports etc are top mounted; PSU Bottom mounted; Small side window; Room for top radiator; CPU cooler up to 180mm.

TJ08-e: less than half of the Fractal weight at 4.6kg; lower at 375mm; Switches and USB ports front mounted; PSU top mounted. Substantially larger diameter 180 mm front fan with greater air flow; Positive pressure case.


----------



## Lutfij

n3gr0 - me like very much indeed!!!


----------



## n3gr0

thanks guys.
I have no problem with the keyboard and mouse, i dont have installed any drivers, there are a software to download from corsair website, but i dont have it yet.
Corsair vengeance k90 : 10/10 (can be cheaper..)
Corsair vengeance m65: 8/10


----------



## Dangur

Can you fit 2 120 instead of the 180 fan?


----------



## Qrash

There are mounting holes for an140 mm fan, but not for one or even two 120 mm fans.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quite tempted to switch from an R4 to one of these.

Will a H80i, Asus GTX 670 DCU II, AX760i and 2x Samsung 830s be ok?

I can't see them not being compatible but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## Qrash

Several members have the H80i and hopefully I'll be installing mine this weekend. I have the Asus GTX 670 DCU II as do many others. The Corsair AX760i is 160 mm long so that will fit. The two SSDs can easily be accommodated: both in the lower driver bay (one in a 2.5 to 3.5 adapter), or in the 3.5 inch hard drive tower (also using adapters), or in the 5.25 inch bays. Some members have cleverly attached SSDs to the back of the motherboard or the outside of the 5.25 bays using screws or Velcro. Lots of places to put SSD drives.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quite tempted to switch from an R4 to one of these. .


Just wondering why? i mean whats bad on the R4?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Quite tempted to switch from an R4 to one of these.
> 
> Will a H80i, Asus GTX 670 DCU II, AX760i and 2x Samsung 830s be ok?
> 
> I can't see them not being compatible but thought I'd ask anyway.


In principle yes. The biggest limitation of this case is in terms of power supply length. Recommended max length is 160mm if you want room for an optical drive, but I had a 180mm PSU in there just fine since I didn't need the optical drive. I think it gets nearly impossible to manage cables if you have both, but I'm not 100% sure as I've never tried it. I mention this because the AX760i is 180mm IIRC.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Just wondering why? i mean whats bad on the R4?


Well if he's anything like me the space really isn't needed. I have one graphics card and two drives. I love my R4, don't get me wrong, but I just want a little something smaller to take back and forth from home and my apartment. I usually use my computer as an HTPC from time to time and its annoying having to move it around as well. That and just wanting to try something different is why I'm looking at the TJ08.

In other news, the pictures of the new Sniper M5 are _really_ making me want to upgrade too.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> In other news, the pictures of the new Sniper M5 are really making me want to upgrade too.


Can I get a source for the pics please


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Can I get a source for the pics please


Oh lawd, no more gun heatsinks...









http://www.techpowerup.com/183432/GIGABYTE-G1.Sniper-5-and-G1.Sniper-M5-Motherboards-Pictured.html


----------



## seraph84

argh they did it again. the 3rd PCI-E slot is the 4x and the 4th PCI-E slot is the 16x.

WHYYYYYY GIGABYTE???! WHY?????


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh lawd, no more gun heatsinks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/183432/GIGABYTE-G1.Sniper-5-and-G1.Sniper-M5-Motherboards-Pictured.html


Thanks, there is something about the look that does not interest me hmmmmm what can it be


----------



## Seredin

That green just isn't my flavor at all. Man.
Give me black, give me white, but hold the crazy colors like red, yellow, and green.


----------



## K4IKEN

Yall are crazy!







I like the green, its an intense breath of fresh air from the blue/red scheme, and I just love how nice a matte black PCB looks by itself as well.


----------



## Seredin

That PCB is awesome! Don't get me wrong. I really don't like all the colors nowadays. Especially red. If that board's accent color were more neutral (even if it were like a forest green), I'd be all over it.
(they could have held the golden skull and dagger too)


----------



## K4IKEN

Yeaaaa, I wonder if you can just pry off the silver/green parts on the heatsink. They just look like plates kind of like the Mpower.


----------



## varthx

Hey everybody. I thank you endlessly for all these pictures you've all posted. They are certainly aiding in my new case decision.

Now I pose a question to you, directly.

I don't have money to water cool right now, since I have two cards. Those same two cards pose this issue:

Will I be seeing significantly worse temps having no PCI slots between them than having one PCI slot between them?
Is the case airflow adequate for cooling the two cards?

INFO:

Cards are HIS 7970 Reference cards.
I can remove both cages, if that helps at all, and I'll be keeping that bottom 5.25 open and unpopulated, if that helps.
I have an H50 for the CPU at the moment, which would be installed.
Plans include a maximus v for the motherboard.
Modular PSU.

Any advice or thoughts on this would be very appreciated. Thank you, again!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Hey everybody. I thank you endlessly for all these pictures you've all posted. They are certainly aiding in my new case decision.
> 
> Now I pose a question to you, directly.
> 
> I don't have money to water cool right now, since I have two cards. Those same two cards pose this issue:
> 
> Will I be seeing significantly worse temps having no PCI slots between them than having one PCI slot between them?
> Is the case airflow adequate for cooling the two cards?
> 
> INFO:
> 
> Cards are HIS 7970 Reference cards.
> I can remove both cages, if that helps at all, and I'll be keeping that bottom 5.25 open and unpopulated, if that helps.
> I have an H50 for the CPU at the moment, which would be installed.
> Plans include a maximus v for the motherboard.
> Modular PSU.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts on this would be very appreciated. Thank you, again!


Would you have any other choice? If you use that motherboard, how would you have the extra slot in between anyways?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Hey everybody. I thank you endlessly for all these pictures you've all posted. They are certainly aiding in my new case decision.
> 
> Now I pose a question to you, directly.
> 
> I don't have money to water cool right now, since I have two cards. Those same two cards pose this issue:
> 
> Will I be seeing significantly worse temps having no PCI slots between them than having one PCI slot between them?
> Is the case airflow adequate for cooling the two cards?
> 
> INFO:
> 
> Cards are HIS 7970 Reference cards.
> I can remove both cages, if that helps at all, and I'll be keeping that bottom 5.25 open and unpopulated, if that helps.
> I have an H50 for the CPU at the moment, which would be installed.
> Plans include a maximus v for the motherboard.
> Modular PSU.
> 
> Any advice or thoughts on this would be very appreciated. Thank you, again!


The AP181 in the front provides pretty high pressure, so Air would probably find it's way through the cards. This case has much better airflow than many larger cases because the front fan is such a monster and the airflow pattern is very predictable.


----------



## varthx

I mean to say that my current case allows one slot between the cards.

My current temps are pretty awful on burn in.

I put a piece of cardboard in front of the fan: 92C on card 1.
Without cardboard obstruction: 89C on card one.

Worst part, it's still on stock frequencies.


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> The AP181 in the front provides pretty high pressure, so Air would probably find it's way through the cards. This case has much better airflow than many larger cases because the front fan is such a monster and the airflow pattern is very predictable.


Thank you for that input. You're right, the high pressure will be very helpful, hopefully better than my current (600T) case. I'm also kind of hoping it be quieter, is the case pretty good at suppressing the fan noise? I know I can't have it all, but it'd be nice.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Just wondering why? i mean whats bad on the R4?


I just fancy a change really.

The R4 is nice and quiet but there is loads of room in it that I won't be filling anytime soon so I feel like I'm wasting the cases potential. I also really like the overall look of the TJ08-e but I really like the aluminium front and flipped motherboard tray.

I also have a slight obsession with cable management and this case looks like it could be challenging and fun at the same time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> In principle yes. The biggest limitation of this case is in terms of power supply length. Recommended max length is 160mm if you want room for an optical drive, but I had a 180mm PSU in there just fine since I didn't need the optical drive. I think it gets nearly impossible to manage cables if you have both, but I'm not 100% sure as I've never tried it. I mention this because the AX760i is 180mm IIRC.


I will be using a standard DVD drive which should be fine because the AX760i is 160mm.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *varthx*
> 
> Thank you for that input. You're right, the high pressure will be very helpful, hopefully better than my current (600T) case. I'm also kind of hoping it be quieter, is the case pretty good at suppressing the fan noise? I know I can't have it all, but it'd be nice.


ACTUALLY, the AP181 provides above average pressure, however i wouldn't call it high pressure. and either way, it has to be spinning at a pretty loud RPM to provide that pressure. the TJ08-E will not provide a quieter solution for you especially in a 2 card solution you are looking for.

with that said, I will say that the TJ08-E will provide adequate cooling for what you are looking for due to the proximity of the AP181 and the heat source. for its size, the only case that would provide better cooling is the SG09/SG10 and that comes with an acoustic cost due to added fans involved. IF you insist on decreasing the acoustic signature of the system, you'd have to use a less conventional case with 5 expansion slots(corsair 350D or inwin dragonslayer) instead of 4 expansion slots. the case will be alittle bigger, but it does offer the possibility of using an empty slot between the 2 GPU's. the extra slot between the GPU will offer MUCH better temps which will decrease the noise signature of the overall system.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## mironccr345

^^







Now that looks boss. Well done!


----------



## Exburn

Considering putting in a second 7970 Reference, what do you think of it? Heat, noise, worth it or should I wait?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lutfij

MA - smooth like butter!


----------



## varthx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ACTUALLY, the AP181 provides above average pressure, however i wouldn't call it high pressure. and either way, it has to be spinning at a pretty loud RPM to provide that pressure. the TJ08-E will not provide a quieter solution for you especially in a 2 card solution you are looking for.
> 
> with that said, I will say that the TJ08-E will provide adequate cooling for what you are looking for due to the proximity of the AP181 and the heat source. for its size, the only case that would provide better cooling is the SG09/SG10 and that comes with an acoustic cost due to added fans involved. IF you insist on decreasing the acoustic signature of the system, you'd have to use a less conventional case with 5 expansion slots(corsair 350D or inwin dragonslayer) instead of 4 expansion slots. the case will be alittle bigger, but it does offer the possibility of using an empty slot between the 2 GPU's. the extra slot between the GPU will offer MUCH better temps which will decrease the noise signature of the overall system.


Hmm, I'm definitely thinking that sound is less important than actual displacement of the case. I'm going to college in the fall, and I need a small, easily transported rig, since I've already got to transport my 3 24" monitors.









Anyone have any other case suggestions? I looked into that SG10 and it certainly looks like a viable option, once it's released. I am looking for a cleaner looking case than the inwin though, and the 350D seems a bit big.







I guess I'm just picky.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## gm1k

What are people doing with their front 3.5" bay? I got a free weekend to try something.
I missed the conversation about changing the front fan, was it not worth the trouble in the end?

Any recommendations on a cpu cooler, I would like it to be silent when idle.
However, if the front fan is going to quietly whine when idle then some additional (cpu-fan) noise won't matter.

Anyone tried adding a resistor to the front fan to lower rpm and was it silent during idle usage?

Thank's guys.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> What are people doing with their front 3.5" bay? I got a free weekend to try something.


Well, I've got a pump/res in there..


----------



## gm1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Well, I've got a pump/res in there..


I saw your build, very impressive log


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> I saw your build, very impressive log


Hey thanks! I can't wait to get off work, sleep a little, and make some actual progress on that little bugger. I just put in an order at lutro0 so I can get cranking on some properly sized cables.
Should be fun!


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> What are people doing with their front 3.5" bay? I got a free weekend to try something.
> I missed the conversation about changing the front fan, was it not worth the trouble in the end?
> 
> Any recommendations on a cpu cooler, I would like it to be silent when idle.
> However, if the front fan is going to quietly whine when idle then some additional (cpu-fan) noise won't matter.
> 
> Anyone tried adding a resistor to the front fan to lower rpm and was it silent during idle usage?
> 
> Thank's guys.


I did a lot of experimentation with the front fan as I found it very noisy even at it's lower setting.
First I tried a resistor from a Zalman fan adapter which helped but was not enough. I tried using software to control it too but when the speed got very low it produced a motor hum which resonated through the case. In the end I used a Phobya 18cm 700rpm G Silent fan and another resistor to get it to spin at 550rpm and that is much better. I still have the switch on the case to allow full speed if I need it. The sound level of the Phobya at full speed is about the same as the AP181 at the lowest speed I could make it spin so I'm very pleased. The Phobya fan also provides excellent cooling power for my modest air cooled set up and I never need to use it at full speed. I cannot hear the fan from 1mtr away on the lower setting. I also used some Akasa soft rubber mounting pins to hold it on and sliced a little bit off the button heads so they didn't interfere with the filter.
The resistor I used came from a 9v adapter lead that I got with a Sharkoon fan, sorry I didn't take note of the value.


----------



## Indigo340

The Be Quiet Dark Rock Advanced with single 120mm Shadow Wings fan is totally inaudible until it hits the highest speed but even then it's ultra quiet and I can't hear it at all with the case side on.







I am using it on a AMD FX4100, quad core 3.6Ghz o/c'd to 4.0Ghz and the idle temp is 30C, the highest temp I have seen is 42C, it usually runs around 34C. If I turn off the front fan the temp increases by at least 5C so it relies on passive cooling to some degree.
My build is listed below.


----------



## kokpa

guys what are your motherboard temps.? My are 37deg at 650rpm, at around 300rpm 40deg but at load it goes up to 50deg and a181 at 800rpm. If i use high switch and than try regulate fan speed trough ai suite fanexperte temp just rise up,. At full speed is okey, but if i just slighty change it like just 100rpm below full speed temp rise....any idea?


----------



## gm1k

Thank you for the recommendation.








Do you have any tips/instructions for removing that front fan?


----------



## Indigo340

There are 6 tiny screws on the back of the aluminium faceplate (3 on each side). Once you get those out, the front is off then there are 2 even smaller screws on the switch. I can post a pic of the way I wired the switch and resistor if that would help.


----------



## gm1k

Would appreciate that, thanks for guide.


----------



## Indigo340

Let's see if I can link to it.



yep that seems to work, let me know if you have problems understanding anything


----------



## Dangur

Guys anyone experience coil whine from the ap181?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Guys anyone experience coil whine from the ap181?


I wouldn't describe it as 'coil whine' exactly but there was a definite 'shunting' from the coil at low speeds around 500rpm. I found that was about as low as I could get it to spin reliably so with the combination of humming (shunting) and blade noise, it was just too noisy for my tastes. It certainly does produce a lot of pressure at high speed though !


----------



## Dangur

^Thats the problem, at high speed its way too loud and at low speed I have this annoying whine sound.
Indigo340 you you tried the phobya 180? How is it vs the ap181?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> ^Thats the problem, at high speed its way too loud and at low speed I have this annoying whine sound.
> Indigo340 you you tried the phobya 180? How is it vs the ap181?


Without a resistor or some way of reducing the speed then it's about the same as the AP181 on low speed. With the Phobya spinning at 450rpm it's really very quiet although you can't describe it as silent due to the quantity of air it moves it will make some sound but it's certainly a big improvement over the AP181. All I can hear is a very low sound that's mostly the air being drawn through the filter, from 1mtr away it's not a problem.
I would think you can get quieter 140mm fans but they won't move so much air, I do need good airflow so I'm happy with it and it's the only sound that my PC makes.


----------



## MetallicAcid




----------



## Scorpion49

That looks pretty freaking awesome. Very nice work.


----------



## gm1k

Awesome colors.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> That looks pretty freaking awesome. Very nice work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> Awesome colors.


Cheers guys


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gm1k*
> 
> What are people doing with their front 3.5" bay?


i've got 4 x 2Tb HDDs in mine


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> i've got 4 x 2Tb HDDs in mine


Nice ! Where did you get the bay converter ?


----------



## douglatins

Guys, help quick, i have a d14 on the case, should i get a h80i?


----------



## MiiX

I'd say no, not woth the (?)upgrade(?)
It might be a downgrade, depends on case flow, fans used, etc.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> I'd say no, not woth the (?)upgrade(?)
> It might be a downgrade, depends on case flow, fans used, etc.


Just did, lol.

I sold the D14 though.

The D14 is too huge for this case, installing anything is a pain and it kinda interferes with first gpu slot.

Also the case would be safer to carry or move around.


----------



## chavenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Let's see if I can link to it.
> 
> 
> 
> yep that seems to work, let me know if you have problems understanding anything


have you tried changing the front fan?

i'm considering replacing the front 180mm fan to either a 120/140mm fan. only problem is that the 180mm fan is connected to the low-high fan speed switch. gonna be a pain to switch it out.

i hope someone here who has done it, could give some tips


----------



## Indigo340

I don't think you can use a 120mm fan in the TJ08-E, the options are 180mm or 140mm only.

The AP181 has it's own resistor circuit built in so the speed switch is used to switch between the 2 internal circuits, this is why I posted the revised switch wiring diagram to allow you to use any fan and a suitable resistor to get 2 speeds. There really isn't much I can tell you about changing a fan it's very simple to do but you will need to be able to solder and have the correct tools, you will also need to either experiment with different resistances or be able to work out the resistance required for your needs.

I'll post a link to let you work out the correct resistor for your fan.


----------



## Indigo340

http://www.blackfiveservices.co.uk/fanspeed.shtml


----------



## DerRichter

Hi guys









I'm planning to watercool my TJ08B-E build and I need some tips... well, when I come into troubles I'll ask you something








First of all: I'd like to use a 2x5,25" reservoir as some of you already did. I've got a question: where do you think it's best to fix my SSD? And what do you use to fix it? Velcro? Screws? Glue stick? D: Thanks!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerRichter*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to watercool my TJ08B-E build and I need some tips... well, when I come into troubles I'll ask you something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all: I'd like to use a 2x5,25" reservoir as some of you already did. I've got a question: where do you think it's best to fix my SSD? And what do you use to fix it? Velcro? Screws? Glue stick? D: Thanks!


Some folks have come up with some pretty neat and clever ways to mount SSDs. Searching this thread will net you a lot of possible ideas, but one of the more popular methods is to put it behind the motherboard tray, either with double sided tape or with screws through the "mesh" area at the top.
Done in good form in this build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/completed-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx/330


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I don't think you can use a 120mm fan in the TJ08-E, the options are 180mm or 140mm only.


Are there 140mm fan mounts where the 180 front fan is? I may take out my 180 and slap in a PWM 140 I have and let it ride up and down with load.


----------



## Indigo340

Yes there are mounting holes for a 140mm fan


----------



## ponkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


hey MA do u mind telling me ur vga temp with that setup.. coz im on single vga and it gets hot up to 70c when gaming.
mine is XFX 7970 black edition, thanks!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponkz*
> 
> hey MA do u mind telling me ur vga temp with that setup.. coz im on single vga and it gets hot up to 70c when gaming.
> mine is XFX 7970 black edition, thanks!


No problem. The top card reaches 75c and the bottom card reaches 60c under load.
I hope this helps!


----------



## ponkz

and whats ur psu intake position? sucking air from outside the case or from inside, above the vga?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ponkz*
> 
> and whats ur psu intake position? sucking air from outside the case or from inside, above the vga?


The fan in the PSU is facing upwards.


----------



## void

Hmmm.... maybe I should flip my PSU around.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Nice ! Where did you get the bay converter ?


Hey Indigo I got mine from here in Australia.



PerformancePC have these

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=71_212_979


----------



## Indigo340

OK thanks for that BD, I have seen them mentioned on this thread before but can't seem to find them in the UK


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> OK thanks for that BD, I have seen them mentioned on this thread before but can't seem to find them in the UK


Might be suitable:

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Feser-Silent-Arrow-Anti-Vibration-Hard-Drive-Mount-for-2-x-35-HDDs---Red-pid-17422.html


----------



## Dangur

Guys will a 140 with 120mm mounts fit as an exhaust fan?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Guys will a 140 with 120mm mounts fit as an exhaust fan?


It might be a tight fit considering that my H80 almost touches the lowest gpu.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Guys will a 140 with 120mm mounts fit as an exhaust fan?


I would say no, The distance from the side of the frame to the i/o cutout is 130mm


----------



## Dangur

^Yeah I just realised that, thanks guys.


----------



## Qrash

The only way would be on the outside using a 140 mm to 120 mm fan adapter like this one:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811995076

Even so, the fan still might block some of the rear I/O panel's highest ports.


----------



## Dangur

^I wouldn't be able to close the side panel


----------



## DynamicEntrrry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> No problem. The top card reaches 75c and the bottom card reaches 60c under load.
> I hope this helps!


Those are pretty good temps considering your cards are so close.

Are you thinking about wc in the future?


----------



## Thuwarakan

How strong is the psu mount? Don't want my psu to fall through over my titan lol.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> How strong is the psu mount? Don't want my psu to fall through over my titan lol.


It won't.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DynamicEntrrry*
> 
> Those are pretty good temps considering your cards are so close.
> 
> Are you thinking about wc in the future?


I definitely am thinking and wanting to WC. Just have to wait for the finances and/or sponsors.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I definitely am thinking and wanting to WC. Just have to wait for the finances and/or sponsors.


And Baby??


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> And Baby??


Hehe, that too. Day +11 and we are still waiting


----------



## Abula

Since i had such a nice experience with the TJ08-E, except for the 180mm fan, i kinda wanted to try out the PS07 since it uses 2x 120mm fans. I had the chance to build a good friend of mine a PC, decided to go with it, this is the build Silverstone PS07 + Seasonic G550 + Thermalright HR-02 Macho + Intel i5 3570 + MSI Z77MA-G45 + Crucial Ballistic low profile ddr3 1600 + MSI Twin Frozr GTX660Ti + Samsung 840 250gb



Btw just as comment, on the Thermalright HR-02 Macho, now that it has a simpler mounting, the old none macho version had some tall thumb screws that didnt allow the TY140 to be installed, as you need the less wide side of the fan to be mounted against the HR02 so it doesnt touch the gpu, but now the new Macho version has simpler philip screws that gives a little more room to place the fan lower, allowing the larger side to be against the side of the case, without even touching the side panel, really nice heatsink for the TJ08-E and PS07.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Since i had such a nice experience with the TJ08-E, except for the 180mm fan, i kinda wanted to try out the PS07 since it uses 2x 120mm fans. I had the chance to build a good friend of mine a PC, decided to go with it, this is the build Silverstone PS07 + Seasonic G550 + Thermalright HR-02 Macho + Intel i5 3570 + MSI Z77MA-G45 + Crucial Ballistic low profile ddr3 1600 + MSI Twin Frozr GTX660Ti + Samsung 840 250gb


Does the gpu support actually support and touch the graphics card or it doesn't make contact? I am thinking of getting the HD 7990 or gtx 690 and putting it in this case and I don't want it to sag and break my motherboard. So what I am trying to ask is that is it well aligned the hold the gpu up or it doesn't actually touch the card at all.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Does the gpu support actually support and touch the graphics card


yes it does make contact with the back of your video card, but it comes with a thick rubber sticker that will prevent the gpu from shortening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> So what I am trying to ask is that is it well aligned the hold the gpu up or it doesn't actually touch the card at all.


yes the hdd cage will keep the card supported and align with the pcie slot, making it not touch wide coolers like the Therlmaright HR02. At first on my TJ08-E i didn't installed the hdd cage it as my GTX580 galaxy did have a backplate so not much risk into shortening, but i still didn't want to apply extra pressure to the CPU, so the top hdd cage support and keeps it from touching at all. Besides an silverstone representative said that hdd cage does help with temps on the cpu... so i kept it. In the PS07 is the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> I am thinking of getting the HD 7990 or gtx 690 and putting it in this case and I don't want it to sag and break my motherboard.


It should be fine, the hdd cage will support the gpu, and it should fit fine for a 7990 or 690, in both the PS07 and TJ08-E.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> yes the hdd cage will keep the card supported and align with the pcie slot, making it not touch wide coolers like the Therlmaright HR02. At first on my TJ08-E i didn't installed the hdd cage it as my GTX580 galaxy did have a backplate so not much risk into shortening, but i still didn't want to apply extra pressure to the CPU, so the top hdd cage support and keeps it from touching at all. Besides an silverstone representative said that hdd cage does help with temps on the cpu... so i kept it. In the PS07 is the same.


he lied







the cage wont help with temps on the cpu







personally i'd put some electrical tape on the top side of the HR02 where the GPU "might" touch. and go w/o the cage


----------



## Thuwarakan

Would the hdd cage stop enough airflow to get the gpu hot? I will be using a h80i for the cpu so I am not really worried about that, just worried about my 690 or 7990 overheating.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Would the hdd cage stop enough airflow to get the gpu hot? I will be using a h80i for the cpu so I am not really worried about that, just worried about my 690 or 7990 overheating.


I don't think you have anything to worry about there, the cage does not cover very much of the fan so there's plenty of circulation and a 2 speed switch if you need more.


----------



## Thuwarakan

I have been browsing through some of the rigs that have been posted. I was hoping to put in corsair vengeance ram in my rig but it looks like the HDD bays will not allow me to add HDDs to avoid hitting the ram heatsink, so will i need low profile ram to have hard drives in the HDD bay?


----------



## thierry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Don't be fooled, the ONLY way I can get any kind of picture out of this potato I call a camera is by using a ton of white light. Namely, my 30" Dell on a white pixel test. Otherwise it looks like something out of the 1930's. Also, I dropped it and broke its auto focus so it has to be on the tripod and still for about 45 seconds before it can figure out how to do it. The pics look decent because photobucket downsizes them to 1024x768.
> 
> Pic of the potato:


Your pictures have a very nice effect due to the long exposure time.
I thought it was on purpose.
(Sometimes it's good to have a "potato camera")


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> I have been browsing through some of the rigs that have been posted. I was hoping to put in corsair vengeance ram in my rig but it looks like the HDD bays will not allow me to add HDDs to avoid hitting the ram heatsink, so will i need low profile ram to have hard drives in the HDD bay?


The space between the drive cage and mobo is 50mm. I am using Kingston HyperX RAM which leaves 20mm space from the top edge of the RAM to the edge of the HDD. I think the limiting factor for the RAM you choose is the CPU cooler but if you are water cooling then you won't have that problem.


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey guys do you think the minds behind silverstone will be doing a refresh of this case soon


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys do you think the minds behind silverstone will be doing a refresh of this case soon


Silverstone is now launching their new RV04, which is a the refresh of the RV03 but more like the TJ08 in much bigger scale, i do think with the success and huge fan based this little case created, we will see a refresh down road, but i don't think will be any time soon.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Silverstone is now launching their new RV04, which is a the refresh of the RV03 but more like the TJ08 in much bigger scale, i do think with the success and huge fan based this little case created, we will see a refresh down road, but i don't think will be any time soon.


Yeah that is very true, since the reveal of that new case it got me thinking of the refresh of this nifty little case.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey guys do you think the minds behind silverstone will be doing a refresh of this case soon


Why you want a refresh for something that is already perfect?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Why you want a refresh for something that is already perfect?


The only thing i would wish they do is have 3 speed fan controller, i feel the 900rpm is still too loud for someone building a quiet pc on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Yeah that is very true, since the reveal of that new case it got me thinking of the refresh of this nifty little case.


Maybe they could follow the external case design of the RV04 but who knows. i doubt we will see a refresh soon, its a very good case as it is.


----------



## Indigo340

"It's a very good case as it is" I totally agree with that but there is still room for improvement. I think most people who have used it will agree that some of the metal could be thicker, the fan is a little noisy and the front cover screws could be placed better for easier access plus the tiny screws that hold top cover on could be better thought out. If enough people ask for improvements like these then Silverstone will take notice and possibly see it as a way to gain more followers.


----------



## Seredin

Woo updaet tiem!


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Woo updaet tiem!


Wow that is amazing, awesome builds like your's and MA's (Sorry if i did not mention the other build on this case) make me want to do this instead of the 350D I say this a lot but you guys make it hard. Plus it would be a bonus to be in this club


----------



## Indigo340

Very nice Seredin, I like the looks of that, really clean looking









What happened to the top cover screw ?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Wow that is amazing, awesome builds like your's and MA's (Sorry if i did not mention the other build on this case) make me want to do this instead of the 350D I say this a lot but you guys make it hard. Plus it would be a bonus to be in this club


It's flattering to be compared to him, really. Thanks, mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Very nice Seredin, I like the looks of that, really clean looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the top cover screw ?


Yeahhh. Speaking of suggestions for the case...I think those screws aren't nearly robust enough. That hole has been made a bit large for that screw. I just forgot to stick it in there for the photoshoot ha


----------



## Indigo340

One or two of the holes for my top panel got a little bit 'stretched' too but I managed to squash them back to size with a pair of pliers. They actually hold the screws much better than before now but you must be very careful not to squeeze too hard when you are doing it and try to do it from different angles.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> One or two of the holes for my top panel got a little bit 'stretched' too but I managed to squash them back to size with a pair of pliers. They actually hold the screws much better than before now but you must be very careful not to squeeze too hard when you are doing it and try to do it from different angles.


I will attempt that when I get home. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The only thing i would wish they do is have 3 speed fan controller, i feel the 900rpm is still too loud for someone building a quiet pc on it.


Plug it via 5v.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Woo updaet tiem!


Nice finish to your build seredin! Looks classy


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> One or two of the holes for my top panel got a little bit 'stretched' too but I managed to squash them back to size with a pair of pliers. They actually hold the screws much better than before now but you must be very careful not to squeeze too hard when you are doing it and try to do it from different angles.


When you say you managed to squash them back to size......

I assume that you mean the thread is stripped ?
I had the same problem with that particular screw thread.
An alternative permanent fix is: A small U shaped car type speed clip will fit over the hole on the under panel.
The inside of the clip will be over the inside of the pressed thread. Just press the panel and clip slightly inward before fitting the top on again.
Surprisingly, the original screw, although short, was still long enough to still go through the stripped thread and enter the back of the speed clip and tighten. Although the inner panel with clip attached is slightly on an angle when pressed inward, the top still goes on straight and the side panel still fits flush. It seems that the inner panel holes are press/punch formed as an extrusion that is then threaded. It is not a precision method and seems to result in some irregular or malformed finished thickness of the outer wall of the holes.

I had the same method used on a saw bench with 6mm bolts in them. No matter how careful, some threads just stripped after a few removals due to malformation of the hole walls after pressing and the fact that they are formed in very soft mild steel. I ground the threads flush and easy flowed proper HT nuts instead.

Best of Luck


----------



## Indigo340

No the thread wasn't stripped but the hole had expanded slightly. I got my case from a hardware reviewer so it had been taken apart before I got it and I think they had either put the wrong screw in the hole first or not put the screw in straight, which distorted the hole slightly. It was very easy to reshape it with the tip of the pliers. I noticed when I first got the case that they had not tightened the screws up fully so the panels were a little loose which I was pleased with as small threads are very easily stripped if you are heavy handed with a screwdriver.

I thought of looking for some of those clips you mentioned, in the UK they are known as 'Spire Nuts' but they need to be used with different type of screws that have a course thread like self tapping screws, also I am not aware if they make them for such small screws.


----------



## Thuwarakan

Does any company sell rubber grommets or w.e it's called for the tj08e? Also are there any nice feet I can add as well?


----------



## Thuwarakan

Does any company sell rubber grommets or w.e it's called for the tj08e? Also are there any nice feet I can add as well?


----------



## Thuwarakan

I saw this on YouTube but I notice the case doesn't come with that bracket tho, why?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on YouTube but I notice the case doesn't come with that bracket tho, why?


Because money. Why include an accessory when you can charge for it?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on YouTube but I notice the case doesn't come with that bracket tho, why?


Is that a SLI/Xfire Support bracker?


----------



## Thuwarakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Is that a SLI/Xfire Support bracker?


Yeah but it seems as tho the case does not come with it anymore.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> Yeah but it seems as tho the case does not come with it anymore.


The case comes with a rubber sticker to put on top of the drive cage which provides support for one GPU (was nice for my 6990) but mine didn't come with that bracket either.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> No the thread wasn't stripped but the hole had expanded slightly. I got my case from a hardware reviewer so it had been taken apart before I got it and I think they had either put the wrong screw in the hole first or not put the screw in straight, which distorted the hole slightly. It was very easy to reshape it with the tip of the pliers. I noticed when I first got the case that they had not tightened the screws up fully so the panels were a little loose which I was pleased with as small threads are very easily stripped if you are heavy handed with a screwdriver.
> 
> I thought of looking for some of those clips you mentioned, in the UK they are known as 'Spire Nuts' but they need to be used with different type of screws that have a course thread like self tapping screws, also I am not aware if they make them for such small screws.


Hi Indigo

It appears that Spire Nuts and Speed clips are the same. Just a different name dependent on which country they are purchased. Yes, they usually take a self tapping type screw but fortunately I had one in stock that was just the right size for the original 3mm screw to be re used. I had the top off a couple of times later and it goes through by a couple of threads and still grips and tightens fine.

Cheers


----------



## Indigo340

It's only a minor problem really and most people would be satisfied with a simple repair like that but I feel it's a design flaw as those threads really ought to be more substantial in the first place. I am sure that if I remove and replace to top cover a couple more times then I am going to need to either get some spire nuts or hexagon nuts that fit which really lets the case down in my opinion. One problem with spire nuts is that they are made from a very hard metal alloy which is harder than the material the screws are made from and have a different thread pitch so each time you put the screw in and take it out it will damage the thread, this will mean you will have to replace the screws in time too.

It's not a deal breaker and I wouldn't choose a different case just over this issue but it would be nice if Silverstone had put a little more thought into this minor flaw. Thicker metal in that area would help a lot but captive nuts would be perfect and not expensive. I wish Silverstone would offer an updated top cover, maybe as an exchange item (return your old one with damaged threads for reduced price), I would definitely get one and it would also show that Silverstone respects their customers.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> you should be fine. the msata / mini pcie slot's height isn't greater than the standard motherboard I/O panel width right? therefore it shouldn't interfere with a rear fan mounted to the case?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Actually, it's quite a bit taller than the I/O panel connectors:
> 
> 
> 
> The daughtercard's PCB is 45 mm tall, but the plastic bracket sticks up a further 2 mm ( maybe a bit less), for a total of 47 mm. I've never plugged mine in so I don't know if the PCB makes contact with the motherboard or is a bit above it when it is attached via the multi-pin connector. I expect it sits flush on the motherboard for stability.


This is exactly what I would like to know. I have a push pull with a swiftech 120mm radiator in the rear. I wonder if this mpcie will fit... hmmmm


----------



## seraph84

oops... my bad. didn't think that reply through properly!

the back of the case looks like this:



and with the orientation of the motherboard, the mPCIE will be at the bottom.

height of the daughtercard wise, it looks like there will definitely be problems - however, the real issue is what the offset is of the daughtercard (and plastic bracket) from the bottom edge of the motherboard when installed in the case. _perhaps_ you might be able to sneak it in underneath the radiator but it looks very iffy... my gut feel says no.

can you get that measurement Qrash?


----------



## Thuwarakan

I wish this case came with a window or a company existed that makes custom windows. Mnpctech only have windows for the 600t and cosmos 2


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> I wish this case came with a window or a company existed that makes custom windows. Mnpctech only have windows for the 600t and cosmos 2


Performance PC's will let you order one with a window and FrozenCPU will make one for you too if you buy the whole case from them and ask for it specifically. I don't know of a group that sells the side panel w/ window separately, as I doubt they have a supply of side panels, so they would have to take it off of new cases (which is obviously not cost effective). Basically, if you want a windowed side panel, you need to get it when you order the case, or talk me into selling mine since UPS destroyed the case it belonged to (though I may rebuild a new TJ08... love this case too much)


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> It's only a minor problem really and most people would be satisfied with a simple repair like that but I feel it's a design flaw as those threads really ought to be more substantial in the first place. I am sure that if I remove and replace to top cover a couple more times then I am going to need to either get some spire nuts or hexagon nuts that fit which really lets the case down in my opinion. One problem with spire nuts is that they are made from a very hard metal alloy which is harder than the material the screws are made from and have a different thread pitch so each time you put the screw in and take it out it will damage the thread, this will mean you will have to replace the screws in time too.
> 
> It's not a deal breaker and I wouldn't choose a different case just over this issue but it would be nice if Silverstone had put a little more thought into this minor flaw. Thicker metal in that area would help a lot but captive nuts would be perfect and not expensive. I wish Silverstone would offer an updated top cover, maybe as an exchange item (return your old one with damaged threads for reduced price), I would definitely get one and it would also show that Silverstone respects their customers.


Hi

Yes, I agree with all of the above including the one of not choosing another Case regardless of flaws. My ideal case would be near identical with several improvements including thicker metal - High Tensile would be good. I must have researched at least 20 cases and eliminated all with steel less than 0.6mm thickness. When I came to the TJ, nowhere could I find the steel thickness spec. - the only clues being the case weight. I have noted is that it must be one of the few cases with no pressed strengthening ribs on any panel, including the Motherboard tray. Many have u shaped rib pressings especially around the CPU cutout. As you say it is no deal breaker and once completed, it does the job and all is forgotten. One question though - How would a replacement top panel help ? the securing threads are in the side flange of the panel behind that supports the PSU and DVD ROM. That is the reason I used a Speed Clip/Spire Nut as a fix - To grind or mill off the back of the pressed threads from that compartment, and Mig nuts in place of, would have meant removal of the panels at a time when the PC was all but completed. One modification I may add is screw a small plate between the bottom flanges of the PSU compartment - Somewhere between the ends of the PSU and The DVD ROM.
Cheers


----------



## Indigo340

I was thinking of a slightly different design top cover that held captive nuts in position behind that flimsy PSU/OD casing so you could still use the screw holes in the PSU housing. A simple plate screwed inside would be a good alternative too, I hadn't thought of that, it would also allow you to use captive or welded nuts in there but space would be limited near the optical drive if you used one. I still think it is a design flaw that would be better fixed at the factory instead of having to do it yourself. Better/harder steel would be the simplest method and add to the internal structure and support.
There are no perfect cases and this one has it's minor flaws but I think it is really only designed for a single build with maybe a couple of upgrades over time instead of a fully functioning test jig which was designed to be built and stripped numerous times over a period of years. I can forgive these little issues because the case serves it's purpose but I would really like to see an upgraded 'enthusiast' version of the TJ08-E with some improvements such as;

1. Better quality steel that is thicker and stiffer and bigger/ stronger side panel retaining clips that don't squash so easily when you are putting the covers on. (I keep having to lift the little tabs and it's just a matter of time before one of them breaks off).
2. An improved HDD cage set up which would allow more options for HDD mounting and an alternative GPU card support if necessary.
3. Easier access for the front cover screws and a revised top cover screw size and fixing. There are plenty of alternatives to screws and bad threads.
4. Improved paint on the inside, it seems that the external covers are powder coated but the internals are just plain thin paint on a non primed surface.

I don't know how much this would cost to produce but I'm sure that they would sell and I would think that a large number of current owners would want one if it was offered. There seems to be a number of oversights with this case that is otherwise a very good and popular design, I love it but with a little more attention to detail it could be made a lot better IMO.


----------



## Thuwarakan

What's up guys! Just another quick questions. I am thinking about getting the Asus Radeon 7970 CUII that is on a sale with 4 free games. Is this card big/long enough to rest on the gpu support provided by the case? It's a massive 3 slot card and i don't want it to break off lol.


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> What's up guys! Just another quick questions. I am thinking about getting the Asus Radeon 7970 CUII that is on a sale with 4 free games. Is this card big/long enough to rest on the gpu support provided by the case? It's a massive 3 slot card and i don't want it to break off lol.


It won't break off either way unless you drop the case or something. That said,I don't remember the distance from the PCIbracket to the HDD cage


----------



## Thuwarakan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> It won't break off either way unless you drop the case or something. That said,I don't remember the distance from the PCIbracket to the HDD cage


Oh yeah that's what I wanted to know the exact distance. I know the gtx titan can rest on it properly. Do you know the diff in length between the titan and 7970?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thuwarakan*
> 
> What's up guys! Just another quick questions. I am thinking about getting the Asus Radeon 7970 CUII that is on a sale with 4 free games. Is this card big/long enough to rest on the gpu support provided by the case? It's a massive 3 slot card and i don't want it to break off lol.


If it's over 250mm long it will rest on the HDD cage no problem


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> oops... my bad. didn't think that reply through properly!
> 
> the back of the case looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and with the orientation of the motherboard, the mPCIE will be at the bottom.
> 
> height of the daughtercard wise, it looks like there will definitely be problems - however, the real issue is what the offset is of the daughtercard (and plastic bracket) from the bottom edge of the motherboard when installed in the case. _perhaps_ you might be able to sneak it in underneath the radiator but it looks very iffy... my gut feel says no.
> 
> can you get that measurement Qrash?


Actually, the combo board fit in nicely when both push/pull fans installed (I've installed mine with a H80 for cooling), there's a few millimeters to spare though it's cozy!
Just be sure whatever you are gonna install, you install it before mounting the board!!


----------



## GoldenTree

Hey, sorry to ask but MA what fan controller are you using I would like to recommend it to someone


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Actually, the combo board fit in nicely when both push/pull fans installed (I've installed mine with a H80 for cooling), there's a few millimeters to spare though it's cozy!


haha awesome. glad it all worked out for you!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey, sorry to ask but MA what fan controller are you using I would like to recommend it to someone


looks like a Lamptron FC 9



http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/completed-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx/340#post_19897293


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Hey, sorry to ask but MA what fan controller are you using I would like to recommend it to someone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> looks like a Lamptron FC 9
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/completed-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx/340#post_19897293


Correct, Fc9 from Lamptron. Keen eyes big daddy









The Fc9 is awesome in that it has a massive 50w power across 4 channels, which great for water pump one 1 channel and having multiple fans linked up on another channel. It is also customisable in that the use can change the colour of the lighting to match their system. I am impressed, and highly recommend it!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just bought myself one of these. Going to be housing everything in my sig rig (hopefully)

It won't be here until Monday and I'll be building it Tuesday so I'll upload some pics later that night.

Any tips on cable management? I like to think I'm pretty good at it but I've never built in a case this small.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Just bought myself one of these. Going to be housing everything in my sig rig (hopefully)
> 
> It won't be here until Monday and I'll be building it Tuesday so I'll upload some pics later that night.
> 
> Any tips on cable management? I like to think I'm pretty good at it but I've never built in a case this small.


Use your longest SATA power cable, rout it up from the bottom. Use your shorter GPU power cables if you have them. Your CPU-power cable should be long enough to route behind the motherboard tray to the power connector (on my PSU I had to run the cable before I screwed the motherboard tray into place.

Otherwise all the usual rules apply. This case is actually easier than most to make the cables invisible because everything overhangs everything else automatically hiding some cables.


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> looks like a Lamptron FC 9
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/completed-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx/340#post_19897293


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Correct, Fc9 from Lamptron. Keen eyes big daddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fc9 is awesome in that it has a massive 50w power across 4 channels, which great for water pump one 1 channel and having multiple fans linked up on another channel. It is also customisable in that the use can change the colour of the lighting to match their system. I am impressed, and highly recommend it!


Thanks guys


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTree*
> 
> Thanks guys


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Add me! Just got this case; first mATX build. I had to be very creative with cabling. I spent a few hours on it and this is the best I can do:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/8755790607/
i7 3770k/GTX 690 Build by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr\

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/8756912728/
i7 3770k/GTX 690 Build by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## seraph84

welcome to the club.

i especially like the duct tape for the M4 SSD









ingenuity at it's finest!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> welcome to the club.
> 
> i especially like the duct tape for the M4 SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ingenuity at it's finest!


That's electrical tape Brocephus.







And there are two M4's shoved in there. SSD's are great; very small and light, no heat output, so they can be shoved anywhere in a case.







Thanks.


----------



## K4IKEN

Build looks nice, but you should look into another mounting option for those SSDs. Electrical tape leaves a nasty, sticky residue behind.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Yeah, I know, electrical tape is nasty stuff. It was all I had. What is an ideal adhesive for SSD's? I've heard of double-sided tape and even velcro, but those seem like they would also leave a residue.


----------



## candy_van

Kinda tough w/ not leaving any kind of residue, maybe 3M tack puddy?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Been building my rig for about an hour now. I have flipped the 180mm fan so the cables are facing the rear panel, sleeved the hdd led, power led, power switch and reset switch cables in red paracord. Installed the PSU, 1 of the SSDs, Ram, CPU and Motherboard. Just got to install the GPU and the H80i and finish the cabling. Really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Dangur

GoneTomorrow, LOVE the ghetto ssd mount


----------



## MetallicAcid

PICTURES VULGAR!!!!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> PICTURES VULGAR!!!!


Not the best pic. Only taken this one.



Not the best cable management in the world but it'll do until I can be bothered to put loads of effort in.

My replacement H80i is really loud so I'll most likely RMA/sell it and get a decent air cooler or just use my old D14 with AP-15s.

Going to see if I can replace the 180mm fan becuase it is pretty loud when it gets going. Might go for a Phobya 180mm.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Going to see if I can replace the 180mm fan becuase it is pretty loud when it gets going. Might go for a Phobya 180mm.


Before you swap fans try undervolting it, even at low rpms the AP181 moves a ton of air, try the Asus FanXpert2 it should allow you control 3pin fan. I cant on my GENE IV, but the GENE V is suppose to be able to control 3pin, you could probably drop it to 400rpm on idle and have it ramp to 600-700 on load. For me past this is way to loud, but the fan is good at low rpms.

Edit sory didnt see you also have GENE IV =(
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> My replacement H80i is really loud so I'll most likely RMA/sell it and get a decent air cooler or just use my old D14 with AP-15s.


I would try the D14, but in my case the HR02 is very very close to my gpu, i would imagine the D14 will be closer.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Going to see if I can replace the 180mm fan because it is pretty loud when it gets going. Might go for a Phobya 180mm.


The Phobya 180mm is very slightly louder than the Silverstone fan on low speed so you will need to use something to reduce the speed but I have mine running at about 450RPM and it almost inaudible and still provides plenty of airflow. I would still like to be able to lower the noise more but that's asking a lot I think. I am toying with the idea of using a quieter 140mm fan instead but that might not give adequate airflow.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> GoneTomorrow, LOVE the ghetto ssd mount


LOL, scoff if ye will, but it's holding firm!







My SSD's are my b*tches.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Ahhh yea UPDATE TIME!!

So i've had this gear for the last year and i finally decided to put it all together.

This was the last iteration:




Now time for the upgrade


----------



## Dangur

^No build log? Whats the size of the compression fittings on the drive II?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> ^No build log? Whats the size of the compression fittings on the drive II?


No build log yet... I really should though haha... The size of the compression fittings are 1/4".


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Replaced H80i with D14. Tidied cables some more. Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Here she is! Sandy has leveled up!









I'll post a build log when I get home from the office later. Enjoy!


----------



## Dangur

VulgarDisplay88 & hyp36rmax, looks great


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> VulgarDisplay88 & hyp36rmax, looks great


Thanks.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced H80i with D14. Tidied cables some more. Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.


Did you paint the Noc fans?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced H80i with D14. Tidied cables some more. Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.


Are you getting better cooling out of the Noctua vs. H80i?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> VulgarDisplay88 & hyp36rmax, looks great


Thanks bro!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Did you paint the Noc fans?


No, they're Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Are you getting better cooling out of the Noctua vs. H80i?


Didn't really test out the H80i because it was stupidly loud. All I can compare is the idle temps and the D14 is about 5 degrees cooler whilst being considerably quieter but not quite silent.

Looking at getting a fan controller to slow down the AP-15s but can't find a decent one that has a nice black aluminium front.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> No, they're Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s.
> Didn't really test out the H80i because it was stupidly loud. All I can compare is the idle temps and the D14 is about 5 degrees cooler whilst being considerably quieter but not quite silent.
> 
> Looking at getting a fan controller to slow down the AP-15s but can't find a decent one that has a nice black aluminium front.


Look no further: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999046

I have that controller in the external 3.5" bay, and it looks awesome on my case:



I have it controlling the two 120mm fans on my H50 and the 180mm fan.

EDIT: Out of stock at Newegg and the place I bought it from (Performance PCs).


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Look no further: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999046
> 
> I have that controller in the external 3.5" bay, and it looks awesome on my case:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it controlling the two 120mm fans on my H50 and the 180mm fan.
> 
> EDIT: Out of stock at Newegg and the place I bought it from (Performance PCs).


Thanks but it's out of stock everywhere. I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## rakmacka

Hey guys! I just built this for someone.







No GPU yet.


----------



## Migelo

Hi!

I must say that I'm amazed what you all did with this case, seems like a really good one! =)

I'm buying a new PC and since I'll be driving to the university and coming back home for the weekends next year (I hate laptops) so what I need is a small case with a handle.
This seems a really awesome microATX case and I'm just wondering if any of you tried experimenting with handles on this case?


----------



## Indigo340

It should be possible to put a handle on it but I would just use a couple of luggage straps myself which would not only be easier but also it won't spoil the looks. Look for the webbing type with ratchet buckles.


----------



## Migelo

Good idea!

Like this?

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v2/548704103/Polyester_Luggage_Strap_Auto_Ratchet_Tie_Down.jpg

The only fear I have is that the metal from the buckles would damage the case.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I must say that I'm amazed what you all did with this case, seems like a really good one! =)
> 
> I'm buying a new PC and since I'll be driving to the university and coming back home for the weekends next year (I hate laptops) so what I need is a small case with a handle.
> This seems a really awesome microATX case and I'm just wondering if any of you tried experimenting with handles on this case?


How about this:
http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-sg04bh-handlecase-black.html


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> Like this?
> 
> http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v2/548704103/Polyester_Luggage_Strap_Auto_Ratchet_Tie_Down.jpg
> 
> The only fear I have is that the metal from the buckles would damage the case.


Not quite what I was thinking of, those ones would be far too big and those buckles would certainly do some damage to a case.
I remember seeing a smaller size for backpacks and suitcases that had the same type of buckles but much smaller and made from a type of plastic but can't find them right now. You certainly want to avoid the pinch clip type which are not secure enough unless they are lockable like this http://tinyurl.com/n9hvl2p


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I must say that I'm amazed what you all did with this case, seems like a really good one! =)
> 
> I'm buying a new PC and since I'll be driving to the university and coming back home for the weekends next year (I hate laptops) so what I need is a small case with a handle.
> This seems a really awesome microATX case and I'm just wondering if any of you tried experimenting with handles on this case?


You may want to get in touch with guys from Performance-PCs, they allow customer the option to add handles onto the cases they sell:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=103_334&products_id=31400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Thanks but it's out of stock everywhere. I'll have to keep looking.


I see our US office still have these in stock, so get in contact with them to find out where you can get one!

[email protected]


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I must say that I'm amazed what you all did with this case, seems like a really good one! =)
> 
> I'm buying a new PC and since I'll be driving to the university and coming back home for the weekends next year (I hate laptops) so what I need is a small case with a handle.
> This seems a really awesome microATX case and I'm just wondering if any of you tried experimenting with handles on this case?


No need for handles i just put on the back seat of my car and use the seat belt







Even with a 240mm rad hangin' of the back of it


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced H80i with D14. Tidied cables some more. Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.[/quote
> 
> Hi
> That Blue Ray Drive looks like a SH-123a or L ?? If so, have you found a code to unlock the Region ?


----------



## Migelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> How about this:
> http://www.xoxide.com/silverstone-sg04bh-handlecase-black.html


I'm quite fond of the TJ08-E because of it's excellent thermal performance + this one doesn't look too appealing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I remember seeing a smaller size for backpacks and suitcases that had the same type of buckles but much smaller and made from a type of plastic...


If you happen to find them sometime, please let me know, I'll do my to try and find them. =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> You may want to get in touch with guys from Performance-PCs, they allow customer the option to add handles onto the cases they sell:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&


I'm from Europe, so not an optimal solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> No need for handles i just put on the back seat of my car and use the seat belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with a 240mm rad hangin' of the back of it


Haha, I really like the idea of carrying it using a handle or smth like that instead of under my armpit.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> I'm quite fond of the TJ08-E because of it's excellent thermal performance + this one doesn't look too appealing.
> If you happen to find them sometime, please let me know, I'll do my to try and find them. =)
> I'm from Europe, so not an optimal solution.
> Haha, I really like the idea of carrying it using a handle or smth like that instead of under my armpit.


When I take mine to LAN parties, I just use a small rolling suitcase.


----------



## Migelo

That's actually an awesome idea! Even more protected from scratches and other transportation related damages. Might even fit into my large rolling suitcase when it's filled with clothes. (clean on sunday, drity on friday xD)


----------



## compddd

Does anyone know if the Corsair H90 will fit in the TJ08-E?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Corsair H90 will fit in the TJ08-E?


There are holes at the front for a 140 mm fan, so the H90 will fit there in place of the 180 mm fan. At the rear panel there are only holes for a 120 mm fan.


----------



## compddd

Thank you for the info. I was planning a 3930k build with a mild overclock. What Corsair cooler could I get away with realistically?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Thank you for the info. I was planning a 3930k build with a mild overclock. What Corsair cooler could I get away with realistically?


In order of increasing difficulty:

Any of Corsair's 120 mm radiator units (H40, H50, H55, H60, H70, H80, H80i - have I missed one?) will fit easily at the rear panel.
Many here have replaced the front 180 mm fan with a 180 mm (or even a 200 mm) radiator as part of a custom water-cooling loop.
Extreme mods include cutting a hole at the front of the top panel and adding a second 120 mm radiator here. Another example is BadDad62's dual 120 mm (ie 240 mm) radiator attached to the outside of the rear panel.
*WARNING:* Sacrilegious statement: perhaps you should consider the Corsair's new 350D case. It is designed to accommodate one or two of their dual 240 mm All-In-One (AIO) water-cooling units (H100, H100i) internally at the top and the front. Or you could add their 140 mm H90 unit at the front. And you can get it with a window.

Of course the 350D is much larger than our beloved Temjin TJ08-E.

Good luck!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> perhaps you should consider the Corsair's new 350D case.


Take it back this instant!


----------



## compddd

The 350D looks really nice and designed for all the modern things. The only thing that worries me is the GPU cooling. I plan on using a single GTX 780 (No overclock).


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compddd*
> 
> Thank you for the info. I was planning a 3930k build with a mild overclock. What Corsair cooler could I get away with realistically?


H80/H80i is the biggest/best bet that won't require you to take anything out of the case to fit it. You have to mount the block first, then put the fans+rad in because the push fan will overhang the block itself - but it will fit.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just bought a Lamptron FC5 V2. Hopefully it'll look good.


----------



## Atma

Hi,
This is my first post on this forum, been lurking for ages.
I'm from Argentina, here is not easy to obtain a Silverstone case, but i just received my TJ08-E from abroad.

Once is complete will add a photo to show that is mine








Although owner's list is not being updated.

I've a few questions about the case, my came with paint being damaged on many places, and also has some kind of acoustic dampen material on the sides panel. It didn't included any molex to 3pin fan connector.
(Just remember that I haven't checked if is already attached to the fan)

So i'm a bit worry that is not brand new, that it was refurbished or returned.
Could you tell me how are your sidepanels? (if they include the dampen material or anything like that)
How could I repaint the parts where paint wore off?

The Quality is not what i would expect for it's price here, but used to have a Lian Li, so It was a bit hard to amaze me.

Nevertheless I like it a lot, and just expect to pass the exam time on college to start building it.

Thanks for reading


----------



## 66racer

My case didnt have any dampening on anything inside the case and I have yet to hear someone get a new case with it installed. I would contact the vendor for another case with return shipping at their expense.


----------



## Indigo340

I put some dampening material in my case and find it very effective. The scratches and chipped paint are bad signs though, I have had mine a few months and it still looks almost like new. I have been very careful with it but still managed to chip the paint in a couple of places, especially round the HDD mountings, any marks there are a sure sign of it being used previously.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Woo updaet tiem!


deets on that watercooling setup?


----------



## Seredin

Check my build log, yo. It's in my sig. First post there has a detailed spreadsheet outlining the parts by usage, brand, and cost. Hope this helps!


----------



## Atma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> My case didnt have any dampening on anything inside the case and I have yet to hear someone get a new case with it installed. I would contact the vendor for another case with return shipping at their expense.


Many thanks, unlucky that is not possible for me, as the cost of sending the case back to us, and later to here it would be a lot.
I'm happy with the dampening material, just not with the chipped paint, and not sure if something else is missing.

In fact i have bought dampening material, so is just fine.
Will check what i could do to repair the parts that are damaged. Nevertheless the overall is fine i would said an 8/10.
Is just that is not cheap, and i paid for a brand new.

Thanks again for replying 66racer and Indigo340
Will provide the photos of my rig once I'm able to build it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atma*
> 
> Hi,
> This is my first post on this forum, been lurking for ages.
> I'm from Argentina, here is not easy to obtain a Silverstone case, but i just received my TJ08-E from abroad.
> 
> Once is complete will add a photo to show that is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although owner's list is not being updated.
> 
> I've a few questions about the case, my came with paint being damaged on many places, and also has some kind of acoustic dampen material on the sides panel. It didn't included any molex to 3pin fan connector.
> (Just remember that I haven't checked if is already attached to the fan)
> 
> So i'm a bit worry that is not brand new, that it was refurbished or returned.
> Could you tell me how are your sidepanels? (if they include the dampen material or anything like that)
> How could I repaint the parts where paint wore off?
> 
> The Quality is not what i would expect for it's price here, but used to have a Lian Li, so It was a bit hard to amaze me.
> 
> Nevertheless I like it a lot, and just expect to pass the exam time on college to start building it.
> 
> Thanks for reading


Whom or where did you buy it from? Definitely seems like you got a used case. If you bought it from a retailer, I would complain loudly and demand they pay for shipping there and back in addition to getting a new replacement. Worth a shot anyway.

Otherwise, if you can't fix it yourself, try searching for parts only, like a new side panel. Silverstone doesn't seem to sell parts at their site, but I haven't really looked elsewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I put some dampening material in my case and find it very effective. The scratches and chipped paint are bad signs though, I have had mine a few months and it still looks almost like new. I have been very careful with it but still managed to chip the paint in a couple of places, especially round the HDD mountings, any marks there are a sure sign of it being used previously.


Same here, big difference. Aluminum is nice for case material, but vibrates so much more than steel.


----------



## Spawne32

Well looks like my build is almost completely finalized. TJ08B-E is gonna be the case for sure, its in the mail.

AMD FX-8320 Vishera 3.5GHz
Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3 (Rev 4.1)
Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB (2 x 4GB)
HIS Radeon HD 6850 (needs upgraded cooler)
Corsair H60 Water Cooling System
CORSAIR CX500M 500W PSU
XIGMATEK PTI-G4512 thermal grease

and im upgrading all of the fans with cougar vortex HDB 140/120mm fans.
http://www.cougar-world.de/en/products/479/vortex-hdb.html

Havent decided on the hard drive setup yet. Can always do that last. Gotta figure out what im gonna buy for the 6850, TRAD2 was my first choice with a couple slim fans. Gotta pop my current case open and verify that its a reference card.


----------



## douglatins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> No, they're Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-15s.
> Didn't really test out the H80i because it was stupidly loud. All I can compare is the idle temps and the D14 is about 5 degrees cooler whilst being considerably quieter but not quite silent.
> 
> Looking at getting a fan controller to slow down the AP-15s but can't find a decent one that has a nice black aluminium front.


Man the H80i isnt noisy, i bought one to replace my D14, the H80i is more complicated, but it doesnt interfere with videocards.
Also ive set the profile to quiet and temps are better with the stock paste.


----------



## douglatins

im pondering about getting an arc mini to replace this, please someone talk some sense into me


----------



## Spawne32

arc mini as far as i know, is made of a cheaper quality material,and has a cheap plastic front bezel, part of the reason i chose the TJ08-E over the arc mini in the first place


----------



## Dragonheart

Arc Mini seems a little weak by comparison to the TJ08-E. But the Define Mini is a solid case. Easily more solid than our lovely TJ08-E but I still love my TJ08-E. I wouldn't go from the Tj08-E to the Arc Mini. Define mini maybe if you wanted a door/more silent case. But even then... Eh. My Tj08-E build is absolutely silent as it is; with no fancy foam or anything. Just a fan controller and an extremely quiet GPU. Lol


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> im pondering about getting an arc mini to replace this, please someone talk some sense into me


I have been looking for another case to replace mine as well just to put something new together, especially if I give haswell a try, but I honestly cant find something that comes close to this case. The only thing I might do is the corsair 350D but hate how much bigger than the tj08e it is. Only nice thing is that it will have better air flow if I decide to SLI.


----------



## Dragonheart

I'll be honest. If the 350D existed before I bought my TJ08-E. I don't think I would've gone the TJ08-E route. Sorry guys Lol. But it's size does bother me a bit. It's more like a smaller mid-tower rather than an m-atx build. No different than the Bitfenix Prodigy being m-atx size as an ITX case.

I personally am moving into ITX soon anyway... (Lian Li's Campaign-based M1).. So it's a non-factor regardless for me.

The 350D is probably the only case I'd bother moving into from the TJ08-E at that sort of size (though again noting the 350D is a good deal bigger than the TJ08-E)


----------



## Paddy07

Hi guys,

I was hoping to build a watercooled SLI rig using the TJ08-e.

I'm wondering whether or not it'd be better to water cool the graphics cards (2x Gigabye gtx 670's SLI) or not, considering you can only fit a 180mm + 120mm Rad in the TJ08-e.
I have read that in air-cooled mATX SLI builds, one card can run 20 degree C hotter than the other. But will the whole thing run even hotter with only 2 single rads?

This was my proposed rig (going for a black/blue/UV theme):

Main Components

CPU: Intel i7 3820
Mobo: MSI X79MA-GD45
HDD: Seagate 3TB
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M4A1600C9B 16GB
GPU: Gigabyte Gtx 670 (2x SLI)
PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P
Case: Silverstone TJ08-e

Watercooling

CPU WB: XSPC RayStorm CPU Block
GPU WB: Heatkiller GPU-X3 GTX 680 Hole Edition Ni-Bl + Backplate (x2)
Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two Premium dual bay reservoir
Pump: Swiftech MCP655 Pump PWM -
Radiators:

XSPC EX120 Radiator
Magicool Extreme 180mm x 35mm Slim Radiator
Fans:

Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition 120mm PWM
Phobya 180mm G-Silent 18 LED Fan 700RPM Blue LED
Heatkiller GPU-X Series Dual Link Bridge Block
XSPC FLX Tubing Clear UV 1/2ID 3/4OD 2m
+ Compression Fittings

Thoughts?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paddy07*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I was hoping to build a watercooled SLI rig using the TJ08-e.
> 
> I'm wondering whether or not it'd be better to water cool the graphics cards (2x Gigabye gtx 670's SLI) or not, considering you can only fit a 180mm + 120mm Rad in the TJ08-e.
> I have read that in air-cooled mATX SLI builds, one card can run 20 degree C hotter than the other. But will the whole thing run even hotter with only 2 single rads?
> 
> This was my proposed rig (going for a black/blue/UV theme):
> 
> Main Components
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 3820
> Mobo: MSI X79MA-GD45
> HDD: Seagate 3TB
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro 256GB
> RAM: Corsair Vengeance CML16GX3M4A1600C9B 16GB
> GPU: Gigabyte Gtx 670 (2x SLI)
> PSU: Silverstone Strider Plus 750W ST75F-P
> Case: Silverstone TJ08-e
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU WB: XSPC RayStorm CPU Block
> GPU WB: Heatkiller GPU-X3 GTX 680 Hole Edition Ni-Bl + Backplate (x2)
> Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two Premium dual bay reservoir
> Pump: Swiftech MCP655 Pump PWM -
> Radiators:
> 
> XSPC EX120 Radiator
> Magicool Extreme 180mm x 35mm Slim Radiator
> Fans:
> 
> Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition 120mm PWM
> Phobya 180mm G-Silent 18 LED Fan 700RPM Blue LED
> Heatkiller GPU-X Series Dual Link Bridge Block
> XSPC FLX Tubing Clear UV 1/2ID 3/4OD 2m
> + Compression Fittings
> 
> Thoughts?


Definitely water cool. Those cards aren't the best option to run on air in SLI on mATX due to the fact that they blow hot air back into the inside of the case. I have 2 ASUS DCII 670's and had to underclock to keep temps under 80c.

Those rads should be enough if you are not planning to break any overclocking records


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paddy07*
> 
> Watercooling
> 
> CPU WB: XSPC RayStorm CPU Block
> GPU WB: Heatkiller GPU-X3 GTX 680 Hole Edition Ni-Bl + Backplate (x2)
> Reservoir: Monsoon Series Two Premium dual bay reservoir
> Pump: Swiftech MCP655 Pump PWM -
> Radiators:
> 
> XSPC EX120 Radiator
> Magicool Extreme 180mm x 35mm Slim Radiator
> Fans:
> 
> Corsair SP120 High Performance Edition 120mm PWM
> Phobya 180mm G-Silent 18 LED Fan 700RPM Blue LED
> Heatkiller GPU-X Series Dual Link Bridge Block
> XSPC FLX Tubing Clear UV 1/2ID 3/4OD 2m
> + Compression Fittings
> 
> Thoughts?


Perhaps use a 200 mm radiator instead of the 180. It barely fits according to those that have used one, but the Phobya 200 rad comes with a 200 to 180 fan adapter to help with attaching to the front panel. You will lose the bottom drive bays completely too, but gain 20% more radiator surface area..


----------



## dartuil

hello im in a dilemma :
silverstone







what case should I shoose :
SG09 or Silverstone TJ08-E?


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello im in a dilemma :
> silverstone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what case should I shoose :
> SG09 or Silverstone TJ08-E?


You realise you are asking this in the TJ08-E forum? What answer did you expect to get?


----------



## Indigo340

well said









I am amazed at how big a fan club this little case has got, I wonder what case (if any) will come along and be better than it ?


----------



## dartuil

Maybe advice on someone who have the two ones or who seen the sg09 in real








Don't beat me


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Maybe advice on someone who have the two ones or who seen the sg09 in real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't beat me


mate, i'm just saying maybe you'd have more luck in a different thread or a new thread. you'll most likely only find TJ08-E fanboys in here - of which i am one!

if you really want good advice you'll need to also specify components for your proposed build, plus the intended use for the computer etc.
all those things contribute to what is an appropriate case for your computer. my 2c is unless you're building a low power htpc or something of the sort, the TJ08-E should be your only choice, but i'm guessing you knew that already


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> mate, i'm just saying maybe you'd have more luck in a different thread or a new thread. you'll most likely only find TJ08-E fanboys in here - of which i am one!
> 
> if you really want good advice you'll need to also specify components for your proposed build, plus the intended use for the computer etc.
> all those things contribute to what is an appropriate case for your computer. *my 2c is unless you're building a low power htpc or something of the sort, the TJ08-E should be your only choice, but i'm guessing you knew that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah mate u righ








I prefer the TJ08-E for the look my future rig will maybe be :
2600K,Asrock z77pro4-m,16GB,7950,Noctua NH-D14
its a gaming rig but I dont play a lot....


----------



## Indigo340

The TJ08-E was a simple choice for me as I needed a case with the PSU at the top with top air intake, I couldn't use one with an air intake underneath due to thick carpets. It had to be fairly small and I wanted good cable management built-in, the 180mm fan was a big bonus too but 140mm would have been fine. There are plenty of alternative HDD/SSD mounting possibilities too.I also liked the inverted mobo arrangement which allows R/H access and is ideal for a passively cooled GPU and the airflow characteristics were perfect for my requirements. I don't do water cooling or SLI/Xfire, I am not overclocking to the max and like a small, very quiet PC that has good all round capabilities. There are a number of differences between the TJ08-E and the 350D which set them far apart, only you can decide which one is right for you.

It does have it's limitations but for most people these are minor issues that are easily overcome. One of the limitations of this build is that I can't use all the PCI slots without risking heat build-up so I will be upgrading my mobo in the future to one with better sound output. Working within the capabilities of the case is challenging but very rewarding.


----------



## Dragonheart

The PSU intaking from outside air won't make any real difference though compared to taking internal air. So it's a moot point. But the TJ08-E is still the smaller case.

Dartuil; Consider the Asus P8Z77 M Pro over that Pro4-M. It's just a better board. Costs a little more; but IMO it's worth it.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> The PSU intaking from outside air won't make any real difference though compared to taking internal air. So it's a moot point.


I tend to think that having an extra outlet affects the internal air pressure, especially if you are slowing down the case fan as much as possible. This is an important factor when using a passively cooled GPU, I needed to keep the airflow nice and even over the cooling fins. I also feel that any warm air from the case may have caused the temperature controlled fan in the PSU to spin higher than necessary which raises the noise level even though I changed it for a quieter fan, I wanted to reduce fan noise to an absolute minimum. As you well know, air coming from the GPU can be very warm so allowing it to go through the PSU could be a bad idea if you want it to be quiet. With this case I have a system that is no louder than my own breathing and that is absolutely crucial to me and it is due to the layout and features that it has. It also runs very cool indeed, I don't think I could have achieved such a small, neat, quiet and fast system with any other case of this size.

It's horses for courses really, you only have to look at the wide variety of systems that people have built into this case to see how versatile it is but it does have it's limitations and so not perfect for everyone.


----------



## Dragonheart

My system is about as loud as you describe. No louder than my own breathe, and my PSU is intaking internally. They don't get hot enough frankly unless they're under a heavy load to cause any major issues to airflow. There's no 'hotbox' testing inside a standard case environment. My PSU facing inside is actually QUIETER than having it face outwards. Because I can hear the tiny whine it makes. Barely. But it's there.

I suppose the passive GPU thing might make a difference.. But my Asus GTX 670 DCUII is dead silent and even under a gaming load my system is barely louder than it is in idle. (Of course during a gaming scenario sound won't matter much anyway up to a certain degree as I'll be listening to the game/my headphones regardless).

Either way I don't think it matters on many modern quality PSUs. Even under load I could never hear my HX-650 in my older i7 930/GTX 580 system.

I DO! However have a question! Did those rubber fan mount grommets on your build make a big enough difference for the front 180mm fan to be worth the pain and suffering to get the front panel off? Lol.

I've also got my HDD (previously the loudest thing in my case) locked up in the 5.25 bay with a Nexus Double Twin HDD anti-vibration mount. Along with my SSD just above that.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> I DO! However have a question! Did those rubber fan mount grommets on your build make a big enough difference for the front 180mm fan to be worth the pain and suffering to get the front panel off? Lol.


This is such a good question. I hate that front panel. I have it held up by only 4 screws now because all 6 were unnecessary and 2 of them were impossible to get to.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> .
> 
> I DO! However have a question! Did those rubber fan mount grommets on your build make a big enough difference for the front 180mm fan to be worth the pain and suffering to get the front panel off? Lol.
> .


The Silverstone fan does not really benefit from rubber mounting pins IMO, any vibration noise is usually hidden by the noise of the blades chopping through the air. I used a Phobya 180mm fan with a resistor to reduce the speed to 450rpm and also rubber mounting pins, the rubber pins did make a difference with the Phobya fan but it's hardly noticeable and debatable whether it's worth the hassle. I used an AKASA PSU rubber gasket and fan mount kit but had to find plastic washers to stop the rubber pins slipping through the huge holes on the fan, that was the hardest, most time consuming part. I also shaved the mushroom heads down slightly so they don't interfere with the filter on the front.

The PSU rubber gasket was a PITA to fit and definitely not worth the hassle for this case, it helps to reduce coil whine being transmitted through the case though. I also covered the inside of the case with double layer sound dampening material and again there is a difference but only to those with very sensitive hearing. I have not yet got round to using sound dampening material behind the front panel, it's not that important but it will be the final touch.
When fans get older, they tend to vibrate a little more so hopefully the rubber pins will help to keep things quieter for longer.

Overall I feel there is an improvement in noise reduction with all this in place and that makes me feel happy, getting the front off is not much trouble, you just need a very slim handled screwdriver with magnetic tip. Putting it back on is the hardest part, I just lay the front panel flat on a carpeted floor and lower the rest of the case onto it. Put in a couple of the easier to access screws but don't tighten them down all the way until you have them all in place.


----------



## Dragonheart

Yeah I'm running the stock silverstone fan via fan controller. Around 450 RPM in idle. I turn it up to around 650 for gaming. My CPU fan is a GT AP-13 so even at 1150rpm it's dead silent so it's a non factor. I wouldn't think the noise dampening would make too huge a difference no.. I'd never personally bother with it. But I suppose if you're after silence; it all adds up in the end! Between the rubber grommets and foam and extra touches. Maybe individually they might not make a huge difference but collectively it could be a good few dbs quieter overall.

Though you have given me a few ideas for noise isolation.. Not that I feel I need it atm.. I thought I was being OCD about it before. But I guess there are other silence extremists out there like yourself who are even more dedicated to it than I. I salute you! XD


----------



## Indigo340

The one thing that I consider to have made the most difference is the dense heavy backing material of the sound dampening foam. The foam itself is practically useless in this case as the only fan inside is a Be Quiet Shadow Wings on the CPU cooler which is totally inaudible below 600rpm and has a max speed of 700rpm, it usually runs at around 400rpm but the heavy backing material is perfect for damping down the panel vibrations. It gives the case a nice heavy 'quality' feel too when you tap on it.

I spend a lot of time at my PC so noise gets very irritating, I like to know that I have done as much as possible to keep the noise to an absolute minimum even though most people wouldn't even notice the difference.

I found that the Stock AP181 fan 'droned' a lot below 500rpm and maybe some rubber pins would help reduce it somewhat. At standard speeds (700 & 900) I didn't find they helped though as the fan is noisy enough to drown out any vibration noise.


----------



## Dragonheart

Can't say I've got the issue of that noise at less than 500. Though I do remember having some issues at trying to run it at less than 400. Probably doesn't like it. Too low a voltage.

I Will say the one thing I disliked about the tjo8 was that it's slightly tinny. My antec p180 mini was far superior in overall build quality. But to be fair cost a lot more comparably. I don't think I'd bother with foam though. Might try the rubber grommets on the front fan though. It could use a dusting anyway.

Thanks for your insight







. This thread and other builds constantly give me new ideas about bettering my personal computer experience.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Can't say I've got the issue of that noise at less than 500. Though I do remember having some issues at trying to run it at less than 400. Probably doesn't like it. Too low a voltage.


I suspect it has more to do with how different mobo's provide the PWM voltage, mine is a cheap mobo and almost certainly uses cheap parts and voltage controllers. I was hearing a kind of 'shunting' sound from the coil as I lowered the rpm's, it also resonated through the panel that the fan mounts on so my first reaction was to blame the fan which is probably a little unfair to be honest. A higher quality mobo would probably not cause this issue and I have not heard anyone else mention it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Headphones!!


----------



## Dragonheart

Oh. I run mine off a fan controller meaning it's getting mostly a full 12v off a Molex. I do remember even with my mobo header having issues now that I think about it..


----------



## hyp36rmax

Ok let me introduce to you, Sandy... I finally fixed my inlet tubing from my Swiftech Micro Res to my Apogee Drive II with a 45 degree fitting and took better pictures









Now if I can only get my hands on the Swiftech Komodo 7900 GPU block...









Enjoy my ladies and fellas!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced H80i with D14. Tidied cables some more. Excuse the cable tied fans on the D14, lost the clips ages ago.


Hi, how did you managed to rotate the front fan so the wires are closer to the mobo tray?, I just received a TJ08-E and tomorrow will be my "building" day.

Thanks a lot in advance! =)


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Hi, how did you managed to rotate the front fan so the wires are closer to the mobo tray?, I just received a TJ08-E and tomorrow will be my "building" day.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance! =)


You have to remove a load of screws that hold the front panel in place then remove it and unscrew the fan and rotate it then screw it back in. Just don't lose the screws for the front panel. They're pretty small.


----------



## Botanica

Nice internal setup. I've just bought my GTX 780 which should be here soon. Will be plumbed up with an AC block and my custom made rad box housing about 120.10 worth of rad.


----------



## BadDad62

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ok let me introduce to you, Sandy... I finally fixed my inlet tubing from my Swiftech Micro Res to my Apogee Drive II with a 45 degree fitting and took better pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can only get my hands on the Swiftech Komodo 7900 GPU block...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy my ladies and fellas!






Very NICE









Needs GPU waterblock








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> Nice internal setup. I've just bought my GTX 780 which should be here soon. Will be plumbed up with an AC block and my custom made rad box housing about 120.10 worth of rad.


Pictures pls Josh









Your pic was the give away


----------



## Botanica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> Very NICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs GPU waterblock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures pls Josh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pic was the give away


Haha hey Dave!

Yup will do once it arrives.







Still havent built up the box for my rad yet, deciding how I want it to look








Also... still waiting on 4 packages to arrive, gpu, frozen cpu, aquacomputer and pccg.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys! I would like to announce that my ROG V Gene inspired TJ08-E has been nominated for OCN's "Mod Of The Month", so please, if you have spare time have a look at my build log. If you think that my build is worthy, please vote for it for MOTM for this May.

Thank you for your support and info during the build process, and taking the time to look at my build log. A link to it can be found in my signature.

Best regards!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> You have to remove a load of screws that hold the front panel in place then remove it and unscrew the fan and rotate it then screw it back in. Just don't lose the screws for the front panel. They're pretty small.


I'm figuring out now, thanks!.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys! I would like to announce that my ROG V Gene inspired TJ08-E has been nominated for OCN's "Mod Of The Month", so please, if you have spare time have a look at my build log. If you think that my build is worthy, please vote for it for MOTM for this May.


Voted!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Voted!


Great stuff!!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys! I would like to announce that my ROG V Gene inspired TJ08-E has been nominated for OCN's "Mod Of The Month", so please, if you have spare time have a look at my build log. If you think that my build is worthy, please vote for it for MOTM for this May.
> 
> Thank you for your support and info during the build process, and taking the time to look at my build log. A link to it can be found in my signature.
> 
> Best regards!


done and dusted mate, how's the baby getting on?

Vote Here







http://www.overclock.net/t/1393228/may-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> done and dusted mate, how's the baby getting on?
> 
> Vote Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1393228/may-2013-mod-of-the-month-vote-now


Thank you Dad!!

Alice is going great!!! She's eating well, gone up 500gr in 2 weeks, grown 2cm, sleeps almost all night, and is dangerously cute






























The competition seems kind of one sided. I never would have guessed that my build would even compete in MOTM after looking at previous winners' builds! But, there is an entire week of voting, so you never know what might happen!


----------



## Migelo

Good luck with the baby!

I also voted for your awesome rig


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Good luck with the baby!
> 
> I also voted for your awesome rig


Thank you Migelo! I'm so happy!!


----------



## Dangur

Vote MA!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> 
> Vote MA!


Muhuahahaha!!


----------



## laurelgtxyz

Done. For the love of this case. ;-)


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laurelgtxyz*
> 
> For the love of this case. ;-)


TJ08E brotherhood


----------



## Migelo

Haha, I can't wait until my exam period is over I get this case and join the brotherhood, though I'll probably order it before the end.


----------



## Seredin

Do eet. You won't regret it. Just be extra gentle with your tools around the paint and you'll love working in this case, guaranteed.


----------



## Migelo

Yeah, looking forward to it!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Yeah, looking forward to it!


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> TJ08E brotherhood


Unite !


----------



## Dragonheart

Ya.. My case is a little beat up admittedly Lol. Careful with the paint job Haha.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Unite !


that's why i bought a second one


----------



## Spawne32

they need to make more 180mm fans lol dont realize how big it is until you mount it against the 180mm slot

http://hostthenpost.org
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> they need to make more 180mm fans lol dont realize how big it is until you mount it against the 180mm slot


Yea very few options out there... i was very happy when i saw that Silverstone was working on higher quality 180mm fan, but turn out to be a RPM monster, Silverstone Tek Air Penetrator 180 X 180 X 32mm / 500rpm ~ 2000rpm Air Channeling Cooling Case Fan AP182, White, i cant pass 700rpm without starting to get loud... imo they should relesed a 250-750rpm fan, with 3 speeds, 250/500/750.


----------



## Seredin

How many cases would really use it though? Most are straight up 200mm, right?


----------



## Spawne32

im opting to keep the 180mm fan in the front, no sense downsizing, had no idea the amount of air this thing actually moves (rated up to 130cfm @ 1200rpm) although i am curious to see how noisey it is.


----------



## Abula

In case someone will be building on Haswell with the TJ08-E / PS07, the new Gene is out for preorder.... ASUS Maximus VI GENE


----------



## Patosan

Hey guys I just ordered my case yesterday, though may be a bit slow building as I'll going with Haswell so waiting for the current mobos to run-out and get the next batch with the usb3 fix. Even though I'm now just starting to look at psu I'm wondering if it's possible to buy pre-sleeved cables as I don't think I have the time or skill to do them myself ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patosan*
> 
> Hey guys I just ordered my case yesterday, though may be a bit slow building as I'll going with Haswell so waiting for the current mobos to run-out and get the next batch with the usb3 fix. Even though I'm now just starting to look at psu I'm wondering if it's possible to buy pre-sleeved cables as I don't think I have the time or skill to do them myself ?


Well if you buy a modular corsair psu they sell sleeved cables in a few different colors.


----------



## Atma

Hey guys check Bitfenix Prodigy M, looks like somebody copied TJ's design........

Would be a tough competitor.


----------



## sinkfish

Yeah Bitfenix Prodigy M case will compete with TJ08-e case.








Anyway.. hey guys I just upgrade my internal components.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Yeah Bitfenix Prodigy M case will compete with TJ08-e case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.. hey guys I just upgrade my internal components.


Nice looking setup. I have always loved blue but I have fallen for the rog line the past two years lol


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atma*
> 
> Hey guys check Bitfenix Prodigy M, looks like somebody copied TJ's design........
> 
> Would be a tough competitor.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1391256/matx-prodigy-computex

http://www.overclock.net/t/1397474/prodigy-with-no-arms


----------



## Optimis0r

Hi guys. Apologies about the iphone picture quality and rotations!

My build:

Asus z87 Gryphon
i5 4670k
8 gb ddr 3 cosair vengeance CAS9 1600mhz
256gb samsung 840 pro + 500gb samsun 840
Silverstone FP58
Sony slimline 5850H blu ray drive
GTX 780
Noctua NHU12S
Asus Xonar Essence STX
Seasonic X 650 Gold




As shown the Noctua NHU12S fits the motherboard fine....



All built...



The case looks fab.

I've got the i5 overclocked to 4.4ghz stock volts (1.168). The NHU12S keeps it cool at 65 c tops in LINX stress test. very quiet as well.
Ram is running using XMP at 1600mhz.

GTX 780 runs at 1163 mhz (power target 106% / temp target 85c). Actual temperature are around 81/83 c depending on the game.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Nice looking setup. I have always loved blue but I have fallen for the rog line the past two years lol


Thanks man! Yeah... red is more attractive than the blue one. hehe!








Btw you have two power house rig over there.







\m/


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Hi guys... I just wondering if TJ088-E can fit D5 pump res? Because I have one set of XSPC EX 360 kit lying at my store. And for the rad, should I pick 180mm or 200mm? Will the HDD cage at the intake fan are easy to remove? Thinking of install a rad over there.

My EX 360 kit parts:
- RayStorm Intel CPU Waterblock+bakplate
- D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
- D5 Vario Pump
- EX360 Dual Radiator
- G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome) x6
- XSPC Premium Tubing

If the pump can fit, gonna sell off the rad and get a new smaller one.

And, can I reuse my Seasonic S12II 620W? Or this kind of compact build need full modular PSU?


----------



## Migelo

What closed loop coolers would you suggest?


----------



## Qrash

I think this is the first Haswell build posted here. And it has a 780? Impressive!
Also, nice to see the new Noctua NHU12S does not obstruct any of the memory slots.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaBoliQu3*
> 
> Hi guys... I just wondering if TJ088-E can fit D5 pump res? Because I have one set of XSPC EX 360 kit lying at my store. And for the rad, should I pick 180mm or 200mm? Will the HDD cage at the intake fan are easy to remove? Thinking of install a rad over there.
> 
> My EX 360 kit parts:
> - RayStorm Intel CPU Waterblock+bakplate
> - D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
> - D5 Vario Pump
> - EX360 Dual Radiator
> - G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome) x6
> - XSPC Premium Tubing
> 
> If the pump can fit, gonna sell off the rad and get a new smaller one.
> 
> And, can I reuse my Seasonic S12II 620W? Or this kind of compact build need full modular PSU?


I run a 180mm radiator but the 200mm will work as well with the provided shroud. The HDD bay comes out easy. The 180mm fan requires removing the front case aluminum panel but isnt bad. 4 or 6 Phillips screws. Running a non modular PSU is OK, honestly the full modular is probably a bigger pain in this case because of the extra connectors up there, just nice only using the cables you need.

Can't answer regarding the pump/res, sure its been done though, if its the reservoir with the d5 in it, PSU length might be the biggest concern.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> What closed loop coolers would you suggest?


Any of the 120mm ones will work, I have also seen a corsair h100 mounted in here vertically toward the front side. Was held in place with velcro I tthink. I'm partial to corsair or the antec kuhler 920. The antec software is limited in tuning but at least it has it. Corsair one hopefully has more options.


----------



## xiong91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaBoliQu3*
> 
> Hi guys... I just wondering if TJ088-E can fit D5 pump res? Because I have one set of XSPC EX 360 kit lying at my store. And for the rad, should I pick 180mm or 200mm? Will the HDD cage at the intake fan are easy to remove? Thinking of install a rad over there.
> 
> My EX 360 kit parts:
> - RayStorm Intel CPU Waterblock+bakplate
> - D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
> - D5 Vario Pump
> - EX360 Dual Radiator
> - G1/4″ to 7/16″ Compression Fittings (Black Chrome) x6
> - XSPC Premium Tubing
> 
> If the pump can fit, gonna sell off the rad and get a new smaller one.
> 
> And, can I reuse my Seasonic S12II 620W? Or this kind of compact build need full modular PSU?


ur active in lyn rite? haha..

for ur question.. yes D5 bayres can fit into this casing.. im using xspc x20 750 bayres which is much longer than d5 dual bayres, yet still can fit in without the tubing bending so much.. as for d5 bayres u probably need some 45degree rotaries to get the job nicely done..

im using phobya extreme 200mm radiator (u can pm CyntrixTech for pricing) .. can mount on front 180mm fan.. phobya do provide a bracket for u to mount the 200mm rad on 180mm fan









remove hdd cage is easy like abc.. just remove the screws and slide the cage out..

u gonna love this casing.. i can pm u sample photo of mine with XSPC X20 750 Bayres + Heatkiller X3 79x0 GPU WB + Swiftech Apogee XT CPU WB + Phobya 200mm rad + 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tubing..


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I run a 180mm radiator but the 200mm will work as well with the provided shroud. The HDD bay comes out easy. The 180mm fan requires removing the front case aluminum panel but isnt bad. 4 or 6 Phillips screws. Running a non modular PSU is OK, honestly the full modular is probably a bigger pain in this case because of the extra connectors up there, just nice only using the cables you need.
> 
> Can't answer regarding the pump/res, sure its been done though, if its the reservoir with the d5 in it, PSU length might be the biggest concern.


Okay, thanks mate. Well, I thought full modular PSU will be easier. So I think I just gonna reuse my PSU. And if it's hard to mount, I guess just get a new modular.







I wonder what fan can replace the AP 180 because I want to make push pull for the front rad. So, is there any slim 180mm or 200mm that good enough as AP 180??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiong91*
> 
> ur active in lyn rite? haha..
> 
> for ur question.. yes D5 bayres can fit into this casing.. im using xspc x20 750 bayres which is much longer than d5 dual bayres, yet still can fit in without the tubing bending so much.. as for d5 bayres u probably need some 45degree rotaries to get the job nicely done..
> 
> im using phobya extreme 200mm radiator (u can pm CyntrixTech for pricing) .. can mount on front 180mm fan.. phobya do provide a bracket for u to mount the 200mm rad on 180mm fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remove hdd cage is easy like abc.. just remove the screws and slide the cage out..
> 
> u gonna love this casing.. i can pm u sample photo of mine with XSPC X20 750 Bayres + Heatkiller X3 79x0 GPU WB + Swiftech Apogee XT CPU WB + Phobya 200mm rad + 1/2 ID 3/4 OD tubing..


LYN? Whats that? I think you mistakenly with other forumer. Unless you're the xiong91 that active in mech kb thread.









Okay, nice to know that my res pump will fit in. And where do I need that 45 degrees rotary? At the rad? Can connect the loop without rotaries?

So, how much do you buy Phobya Extreme 200mm? There is one forumer, he installed MCP 35x and the clearance are very tight. Do you make push pull at the front rad? Or just push?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> I wonder what fan can replace the AP 180 because I want to make push pull for the front rad. So, is there any slim 180mm or 200mm that good enough as AP 180??


Try the Phobya G-Silent 18 700rpm fan, they are 3 pin not PWM, and roughly the same noise level on full speed as the AP181 on low speed, are available in many colours too. If you add a fan controller you can get them very quiet.


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Hey, another thing. Should I pick:

Alphacool:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_912&products_id=36993

Or

Magicool:
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_912&products_id=32306

Thanks.


----------



## Dangur

Alphacool's


----------



## 66racer

I run a push/pull on the 180mm rad but needed to cut part of the motherboard tray. Pics of the final product is in my 2013 nerd box below

Oh and I have the magicool but that was the only 180mm back then. Today I would do the alphacool...or the 200mm phobya since it seems more universal. Then again in another case I would preffer 240mm anyways.


----------



## Qrash

Hey 66 racer! I just remembered that you were the person that reversed the front and rear fans (on your rear 120 mm radiator) so that the rear is an intake and the front 180 mm fan is an exhaust. Here's the post if anyone else is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/1370#post_16976153

At the time it seemed to me that most people here didn't believe that could be beneficial, despite your reported results. Did you keep the fans that way or switch them back around? Was dust more of a problem with the fans flipped around?


----------



## Seredin

It seems like reversing the flow would be beneficial only if you have the kind of GPU cooler that exhausts hot air into the case. An outward-exhausting GPU would still benefit from cool inter-case air, which would be better provided by a larger intake fan.
(correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It seems like reversing the flow would be beneficial only if you have the kind of GPU cooler that exhausts hot air into the case. An outward-exhausting GPU would still benefit from cool inter-case air, which would be better provided by a larger intake fan.
> (correct me if I'm wrong)


That makes perfect sense to me but what do I know ?

I can't see any sense in reversing the airflow like that and defeating the air filter but as I said , what would I know ?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> That makes perfect sense to me but what do I know ?
> 
> I can't see any sense in reversing the airflow like that and defeating the air filter but as I said , what would I know ?


Well, obviously bypassing the filter isn't advised, but as far as what's best for airflow, there are certainly reasons for wanting negative pressure in the case.


----------



## Qrash

Yes, you're right. Further up on the same page as the link that included in my previous post, are pictures of 66racer's PC. He had an Asus GTX 570 that includes a triple slot version of the DirectCU cooler. This cooler does not exhaust externally.


----------



## Spawne32

newegg did me a favor and sent one of my packages DHL horse and buggy, so its gonna be another week before i get this thing up and running. Pulled 2 of the sata connectors off one of my modular cables to just have a single sata power connector for the second drive. Decided to screw around with some sleeving just to see how it would be, cant even see the cable anyway.

http://hostthenpost.org
http://hostthenpost.org
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> Alphacool's


May I know why?







Thanks...


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaBoliQu3*
> 
> May I know why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...


According to martins test, Alphacool rads have the best performance.


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> According to martins test, Alphacool rads have the best performance.


Yeah, half the price of Magicool. Mind to share me the link? I wonder how much degree celcius did the rad shove off.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Hey 66 racer! I just remembered that you were the person that reversed the front and rear fans (on your rear 120 mm radiator) so that the rear is an intake and the front 180 mm fan is an exhaust. Here's the post if anyone else is interested:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/1370#post_16976153
> 
> At the time it seemed to me that most people here didn't believe that could be beneficial, despite your reported results. Did you keep the fans that way or switch them back around? Was dust more of a problem with the fans flipped around?


When I switched to an evga 670ftw I switched things back to normal flow since that card exhaust out the back, I wanted to make sure it was fed cool air. With the triple slot asus 570 I had, that gpu and cooler overclocked was putting toooo much heat into the case. I want to add I had installed a dust filter on the 120mm fan to keep things clean.

I just switched to an msi gtx 770gamer, all temps are good with a push/pull setup on the 180mm radiator but for fun i might try the reverse rotation again.

Push/pull on the radiator really makes an airflow difference to those on a 180mm rad. With both on low its like a single fan on high with less noise. With both on high its a wind tunnel!

HAppy friday guys


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey everybody. I would just like to thank you guys for the votes and support to be MOTM for May!



On a side note, I have sold one of the GTX670, and am on the hunt for a GTX780, GTX690, or a Titan... I will also be watercooling the CPU and using acrylic tubing to create some interesting runs







More info to follow soon


----------



## Indigo340

Congratz MA









Looking forward to future upgrades but I have just one question, will this one ever be finished or will it always be a work in progress ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks Indigo!! Once the watercooling is in, I can class this as finished... If I buy another case though, then I might have to sell the TJ08-E off to fund the next project









I would have no choice but to call it finished


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Check this out. I went through hell trying to put my 2 HDDs somewhere in the case so that I could take out the drive cage (SSD's are behind the MB). Well, they fit neatly side-by-side on the floor of the case! I had the flip the radiator upside down so that the right drive would slide under; there's like a mm or two between the graphics card PCB and the top of the rad.







There's a layer of acoustic foam under the drives and a small piece of packing foam separating them. They work fine and are cool!


----------



## Botanica

Just spent more money on my build haha, another frozen cpu order, consisting of a evga 780 backplate, some stops and led plugs and some leds D:.

Still waiting for my big order though from AC, about $600 AUD worth of stuff XD


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Check this out. I went through hell trying to put my 2 HDDs somewhere in the case so that I could take out the drive cage (SSD's are behind the MB). Well, they fit neatly side-by-side on the floor of the case! I had the flip the radiator upside down so that the right drive would slide under; there's like a mm or two between the graphics card PCB and the top of the rad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a layer of acoustic foam under the drives and a small piece of packing foam separating them. They work fine and are cool!


Great idea. To make them invisible, maybe try cutting some plexiglass and place on top with double sided tape. Stealth drives FTW!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Great idea. To make them invisible, maybe try cutting some plexiglass and place on top with double sided tape. Stealth drives FTW!


HOT DAMN. I happen to have a sheet of 1/8" black acrylic! I think it's too thick though.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Nothing is impossible mate... Should at least give it a try


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Okay guys... I'm going to get a new rad. But I'm confuse. Well, my choices are:

1) Magicool 180 Slim Radiator
2) Alphacool NexXxoS XT45 Full Copper 180mm
3) Phobya Xtreme 200mm

1) Cheap, but I don't think she can peform like no 2). Well, half price.
2) Expensive, even expensive than Phobya at my country. But, full copper. I wonder how much is the different temp for 1) vs 2)
3) Big, and yet a bit cheaper than 2). But I wonder which one will perform better. 180mm fan on 180mm rad or 180mm on 200mm rad. Or can I install 200mm fan if I use this rad?

Well, if 3 is better than 2, I will get 3 because it's easier to obtain locally. For 1) and 2), need to self import from performance PC. Yeah, all copper sound sweet. But will it really helpful?

Your comment and ideas are welcome.









And the loop is for GTX 670 and i5 3570k. My rig siggy are outdated. Thanks...


----------



## Dragonheart

Does anyone have the ap181 run via motherboard on full voltage then controlled via a software like Asus Ai suite? I'd like to remove my fan controller and just have it run. I wanna clear cables internal. I remember last time I tried with the ai suite it didn't quite like it.. But maybe now who knows.

Also has anyone found a 140mm replacement to be a better option in terms of acoustics without sacrificing performance/cooling? Tbh I don't particularly like the front ap181. Lol.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Does anyone have the ap181 run via motherboard on full voltage then controlled via a software like Asus Ai suite? I'd like to remove my fan controller and just have it run. I wanna clear cables internal. I remember last time I tried with the ai suite it didn't quite like it.. But maybe now who knows. .


I couldnt control the AP181 with my GENE Z IV, but mine is running from mobo connector for 2+ years no issues, i just have Zalman Fanmate2 straped to it. But i did see some that could even with my board, there were mulitple version of fanXpert around that time.... i tried a lot, but never with success. Now you own a GENE V, they come with fanXpert2, so you should be able to control it. Btw if you are able please post it, im about to rebuild with haswell specially for fanXpert2 and i'll be really interested on finding out what ranges the fan will operate with the mobo, FanXpert2 has a testing of the fans that will give you the following display (just different values).



If you do try it, and you find the time to post the screen shot of your test, ill be very greatfull.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> Also has anyone found a 140mm replacement to be a better option in terms of acoustics without sacrificing performance/cooling? Tbh I don't particularly like the front ap181. Lol.


SPCR just did a couple of 140mm fan roundups,

First 140 mm Fan Roundup: Noctua, Phanteks, Xigmatek
Second 140 mm Fan Roundup: Antec, bequiet!, Corsair, Scythe

But just out of size, i doubt a 140mm fan could perform as well as 180mm in terms of cooling, maybe more quiet... but it wont move as much air. I have stick to the 180mm fan as i do think it performs really well on the cooling, just too noisy for my liking, around 600rpm it starts to become tolerable under a quiet environment, but play around with FanXpert2 see if you can get it to the point where you are fine with the noise/performance.


----------



## noobas4urus

Hey gang, I stumbled across this thread a few months ago and decided a TJ08E was the case for me. I've found much inspiration in this thread, that being said I'm just going to leave this here...











Build Log


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> ...I went through hell trying to put my 2 HDDs somewhere in the case so that I could take out the drive cage (SSD's are behind the MB). Well, they fit neatly side-by-side on the floor of the case!...


How hot are they getting?, I was thinking something similar, but I'm concerned about the temperatures.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobas4urus*
> 
> Hey gang, I stumbled across this thread a few months ago and decided a TJ08E was the case for me. I've found much inspiration in this thread, that being said I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log


Nice looking "noobas4urus"









I'll check out you worklog soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> How hot are they getting?, I was thinking something similar, but I'm concerned about the temperatures.


Guys what do you have in your optical bays?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Guys what do you have in your optical bays?


From the looks of it, fan controllers / card readers + optical drives.

edit:
whhhy didn't I wait for Haswell?
This board would be perfect for my build hnngg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131977


----------



## Botanica

Started my buildlog over here guys: http://www.overclock.net/t/1399306/the-botanica-project


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I couldnt control the AP181 with my GENE Z IV, but mine is running from mobo connector for 2+ years no issues, i just have Zalman Fanmate2 straped to it. But i did see some that could even with my board, there were mulitple version of fanXpert around that time.... i tried a lot, but never with success. Now you own a GENE V, they come with fanXpert2, so you should be able to control it. Btw if you are able please post it, im about to rebuild with haswell specially for fanXpert2 and i'll be really interested on finding out what ranges the fan will operate with the mobo, FanXpert2 has a testing of the fans that will give you the following display (just different values).
> 
> 
> 
> If you do try it, and you find the time to post the screen shot of your test, ill be very greatfull.
> SPCR just did a couple of 140mm fan roundups,
> 
> First 140 mm Fan Roundup: Noctua, Phanteks, Xigmatek
> Second 140 mm Fan Roundup: Antec, bequiet!, Corsair, Scythe
> 
> But just out of size, i doubt a 140mm fan could perform as well as 180mm in terms of cooling, maybe more quiet... but it wont move as much air. I have stick to the 180mm fan as i do think it performs really well on the cooling, just too noisy for my liking, around 600rpm it starts to become tolerable under a quiet environment, but play around with FanXpert2 see if you can get it to the point where you are fine with the noise/performance.


Thanks. I'm going to plug the front fan directly into the board and my AP-13 this week sometime and see how controls work. BEFORE I do the painstaking removal of my fan controller and other such things. If it works well I'll go with it. Yeah the 600 RPM mark is the sweet spot for the AP 181. above 700-750 it starts becoming a little too loud; the default 'slow' speed is just above this and I can't stand it haha. Gonna see how I go. =)


----------



## douglatins

I dont like how the paint comes off with the screws, now i have round scrapes on basically all mounting holes, even the drive bays, and now that i dont need to use their back holes, they just stay there all ugly


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> I dont like how the paint comes off with the screws, now i have round scrapes on basically all mounting holes, even the drive bays, and now that i dont need to use their back holes, they just stay there all ugly


Yes I agree the paint is not as good as it could be. I tried touching up some of the scratches with black marker pen but it didn't help, I will either have to find some touch-up paint or get it re-sprayed at some point. Taking apart my only PC to get it powder coated or sprayed is not going to be very attractive especially on such a mediocre build. So I think I'll either learn to live with the chips or use touch-up paint until such time as I decide to re-build it completely.

I'm hoping that someone from Silverstone takes notice of this issue (along with a couple of others that have been raised here) and makes an 'Enthusiast' version of this case with improved paint.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobas4urus*
> 
> Hey gang, I stumbled across this thread a few months ago and decided a TJ08E was the case for me. I've found much inspiration in this thread, that being said I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log


Very creative! Some LED's in the PCBs would look cool.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> How hot are they getting?, I was thinking something similar, but I'm concerned about the temperatures.


Both 30 C, as cool as they were in the cage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Nice looking "noobas4urus"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll check out you worklog soon.
> Guys what do you have in your optical bays?


Samsung Blu-Ray drive and the other is empty. Does anyone have these for their case? I'd like to have a slot-loading Blu-Ray mostly for the cool factor, and it matches the front of the case.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...=1370888313&sr=1-1&keywords=SilverStone+SOB02

http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...d=1370888145&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+FP58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *douglatins*
> 
> I dont like how the paint comes off with the screws, now i have round scrapes on basically all mounting holes, even the drive bays, and now that i dont need to use their back holes, they just stay there all ugly


Same, if any part of my case bumps against anything, there's a scuff in the paint.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobas4urus*
> 
> Hey gang, I stumbled across this thread a few months ago and decided a TJ08E was the case for me. I've found much inspiration in this thread, that being said I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log


Love the use of the PCB


----------



## Spawne32

still installing updates lol

http://hostthenpost.org
http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## Seredin

A quick update from my build. (yep, still workin on the GPU cable)


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick update from my build. (yep, still workin on the GPU cable)


Awesome, I really like the constant use of colour.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Awesome, I really like the constant use of colour.


Yeah! Thanks! Check out my build log for more (GPU cable update within the week I hope







)


----------



## MetallicAcid

Like I said in your build log, great colours and scheme Seredin









A little update with mine, I have a GTX780, watercooling parts, and acrylic pipe coming in to me this week... Should be awesome... Just sayin'.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> A little update with mine, I have a GTX780, watercooling parts, and acrylic pipe coming in to me this week... Should be awesome... Just sayin'.


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Guys, which one better for blue white themed watercooled TJ08-E build:



Or



White coolant, blue RAM, white blue sleeving.

I want to try Asrock, but afraid theme color not matching.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Like I said in your build log, great colours and scheme Seredin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little update with mine, I have a GTX780, watercooling parts, and acrylic pipe coming in to me this week... Should be awesome... Just sayin'.


What was all that "we'll see after Christmas" talk??
Not that I'm complaining ha


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diaBoliQu3*
> 
> Guys, which one better for blue white themed watercooled TJ08-E build:
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> White coolant, blue RAM, white blue sleeving.
> 
> I want to try Asrock, but afraid theme color not matching.


This one!
Asus P8Z77 M Pro. =). Has a stronger VRM section than both those boards and a few more features. I'd suggest spending a little extra for it ^^.


----------



## Indigo340

I just did a quick check of the reviews on Amazon for the Asus P8Z77 M Pro board and it really doesn't look like a good buy.


----------



## Dragonheart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I just did a quick check of the reviews on Amazon for the Asus P8Z77 M Pro board and it really doesn't look like a good buy.


You trust reviews? Lol. Newegg. Amazon. I never trust any of those reviews. Ever. Well the boards he's looking at are the asrock pro4 m and the Asus p8z77 m non pro. It's just a higher tier board. Eh. Up to the original asker.

Check the hardocp and hitechlegion reviews if you like.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> What was all that "we'll see after Christmas" talk??
> Not that I'm complaining ha


Haven't you heard of Christmas in July?


----------



## Indigo340

I think Amazon reviews are a good way to find out what ordinary everyday people think of a product, if they all say the same thing, it's generally a good representation.
If one person gives a glowing review, on a free sample product it usually makes me very suspicious.

Forums are the best way to get to the truth though.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I just did a quick check of the reviews on Amazon for the Asus P8Z77 M Pro board and it really doesn't look like a good buy.


Earlier this year I built a system for my son's friend with the Asus P8Z77M Pro and it's been great. I had read the same reviews as you and was concerned. The non Pro version was higher rated on Newegg, but was unavailable at my local retailer (Canada Computers in Ottawa, ON). I spoke to their service staff about the Pro version and they reported no higher levels of issues reported or returns. So, I took the plunge and bought it. I upgraded the BIOS and completed the build with quality parts. It's six months later now and all is well.

(editting: stupid typos!)


----------



## diaBoliQu3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonheart*
> 
> This one!
> Asus P8Z77 M Pro. =). Has a stronger VRM section than both those boards and a few more features. I'd suggest spending a little extra for it ^^.


I wish the P8Z77 M-Pro version are offered here but too bad only above board are available. Choice really limited here man...







The price difference for both board is about $ 5.00.


----------



## 66racer

Thought I would put a little update pic lol









SO I have the 180mm magicool in push/pull which leaves just a hair over 10.5" for a video card, in the pic is an asus dcii gtx 770 which measures at 10.5" thankfully because that was my fav 770 thats out so far



Oh and during benching I need to have the exhaust fan at 100% to keep the card at 75C (80F ambient) at 1320mhz with 1.200v


----------



## Migelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Any of the 120mm ones will work, I have also seen a corsair h100 mounted in here vertically toward the front side. Was held in place with velcro I tthink. I'm partial to corsair or the antec kuhler 920. The antec software is limited in tuning but at least it has it. Corsair one hopefully has more options.


Thanks! I'll check out some reviews on these coolers then.

I'm ordering the case this weekend and I'm just wondering if this PSU fits? I'm affraid it might not fit because it says smth about it on the Silversone's webpage: 160mm (recommended), 180mm (maximum)

Dimensions (WxDxH) 15 cm x 19 cm x 8.6 cm
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=72344&agid=1629&pvid=9me3idz17_0&ref=27


----------



## Seredin

If you plan on mounting an optical drive in your 5.25" bay, you will be VERY appreciative of those extra centimeters.
And even if you don't, you'll be glad for some extra space for your cables.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Thanks! I'll check out some reviews on these coolers then.
> 
> I'm ordering the case this weekend and I'm just wondering if this PSU fits? I'm affraid it might not fit because it says smth about it on the Silversone's webpage: 160mm (recommended), 180mm (maximum)
> 
> Dimensions (WxDxH) 15 cm x 19 cm x 8.6 cm
> http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=72344&agid=1629&pvid=9me3idz17_0&ref=27


I have a corsair ax850 in mine with a dvd drive. Its tight up there but everything fits. Its 160mm long I believe. Just make sure you dont go over that if you plan on running a dvd drive or something as long as one


----------



## MetallicAcid

Corsair AX850 with an optical drive. It works, but is a little tight.


----------



## Migelo

Yeah, so the PSU I posted is too big









If yours with 180mm is a tight fit, I'm afraid mine, at 190mm will be too much.


----------



## Qrash

I believe that a 190 mm PSU will not fit because of the bend in the piece of metal on one side (visible in Metallic-Acid's photo above). Most Seasonic units are 160 mm in length which fits better. Smaller still are some units from Silverstone and Antec, but these have lower power ratings. Another strategy is to use a slim optical drive which is shorter (~ 150 mm vs. 180 mm), but cost more and require a slim SATA power and data adapters plus a mounting adapter.


----------



## Migelo

Hmm, Seasonic's webpages states it's only 160mm long.

http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Hmm, Seasonic's webpages states it's only 160mm long.
> 
> http://www.seasonicusa.com/Platinum_Series_XP2.htm


I would trust seasonics page over the vendor. I really doubt seasonic's 660watt psu would be bigger than corsairs 850watt (which I think seasonic made)


----------



## Migelo

I contacted seasonic and they told me that that webstore is selling their previous version of the platinum PSU. Quick response on Friday evening!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Maybe you can try out something like this?


----------



## Migelo

Haha, I'd rather not.


----------



## seasons8

Hello everyone !
I'm new here









SilverStone TJO8-E soon with some watercooling and GTX 780 SLI







)

480 Rad on Top , 200 in Front and 120 rear.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilverStone TJO8-E soon with some watercooling and GTX 780 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 480 Rad on Top , 200 in Front and 120 rear.


Welcome! Great start


----------



## Conin

My build is currently in process, but my first BIG mistake was NOT to measure correctly all the dimensions, now I'll have to change the reservoir:


----------



## Migelo

Great seeing all these new builds. It might even get me to do smth creative and epic looking!

I have a question to the water-cooling people. My case is going to do a lot of travelling, twice a week I'll pick it up and transport it by car. So, is water cooling as seen in MetalAcid's build, with a larger reservoir feasible, or does it, as I imagine, present too much of a spilling danger?


----------



## magicase

Where's the best place to mount the SSD if I take out the HDD rack and the one at the bottom is filled with a HDD?


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*
> 
> Hello everyone !
> I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilverStone TJO8-E soon with some watercooling and GTX 780 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 480 Rad on Top , 200 in Front and 120 rear.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That 480








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Where's the best place to mount the SSD if I take out the HDD rack and the one at the bottom is filled with a HDD?


On the back of the mb tray.


----------



## magicase

Is there any special mounting required to put the SSD there?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Is there any special mounting required to put the SSD there?


Hey mate. I had just double sided tape. Velcro also works great! Here is what I have now.


What you could do is to use a plate of plexi or aluminium which covers over the CPU backplate, which is attached to the motherboard tray. This way you have much more room to place the SSD's where ever you want.


----------



## Lutfij

Smart innovations - ever asked Asus to give you a spot







...?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> Smart innovations - ever asked Asus to give you a spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...?


I doubt that they would consider me.


----------



## Migelo

Are any magnetic dust filters included?


----------



## Indigo340

The filter on the top is magnetic, the one in front just slides in and out.


----------



## Migelo

Thx. Are any included with the case itself?


----------



## Indigo340

Both filters are included with the case, you should check out the reviews on YT


----------



## Dangur

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*i5-3570K (44 @ 1.2v +Phanteks PHTC14PE)
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB ( 2133 @ 1.5v)
Xonar Essence STX
EVGA GeForce GTX 780 (+High flow bracket)
OCZ Vector (256GB)
Seasonic x-560*


----------



## Migelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Both filters are included with the case, you should check out the reviews on YT


Now thanks to you, I don't need to do that









@Dangur: Niiiice.

Was it dofficult to remove the original HDD cage?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dangur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *i5-3570K (44 @ 1.2v +Phanteks PHTC14PE)
> GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
> Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 8GB ( 2133 @ 1.5v)
> Xonar Essence STX
> EVGA GeForce GTX 780 (+High flow bracket)
> OCZ Vector (256GB)
> Seasonic x-560*


Clean looking TJ08....and that cooler!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Was it dofficult to remove the original HDD cage?


Not at all, you just have to remove 2 screws that hold the cage on its place, and slide it sideways.


----------



## aotdsyndrome

Hi all, first time poster here.

I'm getting started with watercooling next week, probably with this kit. I have some concerns regarding HDD placement.


I need to have one SSD + 1 3.5" HDD. The HDD can only be placed in the bottom hdd cage or in one of the optical bays.
I also need to fit in a pump/res somewhere as well as a 180mm behind the AP181 in the future when I upgrade to GPU cooling.

My questions are:

Can I use a 180mm rad while keeping the 3.5" HDD cage at the bottom of the case? In which case I can put a dual bay pump/res combo in the optical drives
If not, what are my other options to WC while keeping the HDD? I'd need to find another kit.
Thanks! Keep on inspiring!


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Very creative! Some LED's in the PCBs would look cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both 30 C, as cool as they were in the cage.
> Samsung Blu-Ray drive and the other is empty. Does anyone have these for their case? I'd like to have a slot-loading Blu-Ray mostly for the cool factor, and it matches the front of the case.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...=1370888313&sr=1-1&keywords=SilverStone+SOB02
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.h...d=1370888145&sr=8-1&keywords=Silverstone+FP58
> Same, if any part of my case bumps against anything, there's a scuff in the paint.


Re. your question: Samsung Blu-Ray drive........Does anyone have these for their case ? Are you specifically referring to the slim height model ? I have the 1/2 height Combo, SH-B123A - it plays Blu Ray well.... with a BUT which I can elaborate on if interested.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> still installing updates lol
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> http://hostthenpost.org


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> still installing updates lol
> 
> http://hostthenpost.org
> http://hostthenpost.org


Hi
Your Photos are clear, especially the top one, what Camera did you use?

Cheers


----------



## Migelo

Epic all around!

Sorry for just asking questions, but I'd like to make sure everything is in order before making the purchase =)

Can I fit the 1400mm Corsair H90 on the front fan?


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I would trust seasonics page over the vendor. I really doubt seasonic's 660watt psu would be bigger than corsairs 850watt (which I think seasonic made)


Hi
I have Seasonic X 660 and yes it is EXACTLY 160mm length. It fits well with Samsung Blu Ray combo at 170mm.


----------



## Atma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Migelo*
> 
> Epic all around!
> 
> Sorry for just asking questions, but I'd like to make sure everything is in order before making the purchase =)
> 
> Can I fit the 1400mm Corsair H90 on the front fan?


Yes removing the 180mm fan, you have the holes for mounting a 140 fan or radiator.
Personally i would put it on the rear part, outside of the case using a 140 to 120 adapter, with a 120 fan inside the case and the radiator and the 140 fan outside.

Again you would do more quickly if you just read a couple of reviews







.


----------



## Migelo

I don't know they covered such specific ideas in the reviews.









Well, I ended up ordering the H80i since I don't like the idea of not having the 180mm fan in the front.


----------



## Conin

Hi guys, has anyone tried any of these reservoirs inside the TJ08-E?:

A) Aquacomputer Aquatube
B) Bitspower Water Tank Z (Multi 80)
C) Phobya Balancer 150
D) Aquacomputer Aqualis ECO Nano Coated

I bought a Bitspower Water Tank (Multi 150) but it is too big and I'm looking for another alternative.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aotdsyndrome*
> 
> 
> Can I use a 180mm rad while keeping the 3.5" HDD cage at the bottom of the case? In which case I can put a dual bay pump/res combo in the optical drives
> If not, what are my other options to WC while keeping the HDD? I'd need to find another kit.


Sure you can, just remove the "bigger" HDD drive cage and the small-short cage will stay at the bottom, even so, there still space enough to put a 180mm rad.


----------



## Conin

I'm sorry for the double post; any moderator around feel free to delete this one. Thank you.


----------



## Patosan

Hey guys guess I'm now officially in the club. So far just case and psu, as I mentioned in my 1st post I'm waiting on the Haswell usb3 fix before buying the mobo ... hurry up Asus. I'm thinking of going with the Gryphon (TUF).
As you can see from the pic, if I could link to it, I'm in the process of adding a side window. Cutting out cardboard box pieces to give me some idea ... lucky as I found the the drive cage screw holder butts right up to the panel, so that makes one restriction I wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Patosan*
> 
> Hey guys guess I'm now officially in the club. So far just case and psu, as I mentioned in my 1st post I'm waiting on the Haswell usb3 fix before buying the mobo ... hurry up Asus. I'm thinking of going with the Gryphon (TUF).
> As you can see from the pic, if I could link to it, I'm in the process of adding a side window. Cutting out cardboard box pieces to give me some idea ... lucky as I found the the drive cage screw holder butts right up to the panel, so that makes one restriction I wouldn't have thought of.


Welcome to the club! Happy modding, and I hope you enjoy your new TJ08-E


----------



## aotdsyndrome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Sure you can, just remove the "bigger" HDD drive cage and the small-short cage will stay at the bottom, even so, there still space enough to put a 180mm rad.


Awesome, so a Magicool 180mm rad would fit with the bottom flat drive cage? Thanks!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aotdsyndrome*
> 
> Awesome, so a Magicool 180mm rad would fit with the bottom flat drive cage? Thanks!


Sure will







I ran it that way a bit till I switched to a 2.5" hdd and now have it mounted next to my ssd


----------



## MetallicAcid

How are you guys installing the Phobya 200mm Xtreme radiators in your TJ08-E's? The screws that I received are super long, and goes right through the original hole which the AP181 fan uses.

Thanks!


----------



## MAD-HS

Hi there,

just added a Swiftech H220 to my Silverstone TJ08-E. Before that an Antec 620 with push/pull fan config was installed. Maybe somebody else is interested into installing the Swiftech into that case.

Cheers HS.


----------



## Qrash

Ha! I had been thinking about where else a large radiator could be placed. Since so many of us have removed the hard drive cages the space along the bottom of the side panel is available, just as you have done. Bravo! BTW, where did the grill come from?


----------



## MAD-HS

The grill is a Silverstone product: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=339&area=en


----------



## squishysquishy

Hmm, now i wonder if I could remove my H80, relocate my harddrives somewhere else, have the loop go from reservoir to 590#1 -> 180mm rad -> 590#2 -> 240mm rad -> processor -> reservoir.

dual liquid cooled 590 and liquid cooled processor...

must resist!


----------



## Lutfij

Resistance is FUTILE!


----------



## Qrash

A few pages back we saw someone put a pair of 3.5 inch hard drives side by side on the floor of the case. That would be a good solution if your 5.25 inch bays are already in use. It looked like the drives would not interfere with a side mounted 240 mm radiator.


----------



## Qrash

OK, finally, here are some photos of my case. Nothing super exotic, but maybe a few different choices such as the extra USB 3 card (for the front media reader) squeezed in between my Asus GTX 670 and the Creative X-Fi Titanium HD cards. I hope you like it.

Note: the (modded) FP58 bay adapter which holds my slot blu-ray, SSD, and my WD 2TB (upside-down).


Standard interior view. Hope it's neat enough for this crowd.


I just like this oblique view so here it is. I hope you like it too.


This view makes me consider a blowhole to exhaust air out of the case. Hmm...


I'll never be as neat as Metallic-Acid, but here are my cables behind the motherboard tray:


----------



## Indigo340

That looks great Qrash, I'm liking that a big lot









I was wondering if that bay adapter could take a slot loader and a HDD, now I know









Any plans to sleeve the cables ?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> I was wondering if that bay adapter could take a slot loader and a HDD


Actually, it can't. I drilled holes in the bottom of the FP58 and screwed my WD 2TB into the bottom so that it's hanging upside-down. I used some really soft silicone bushings from an old Antec case to reduce the vibrations. So, with this modification the hard drive protrudes into the 5.25 inch bay below. I decided it was worth doing to make the interior neater and to make room for my media reader at the bottom.

I suppose I could have used my drilled holes to attach the 3.5 inch drive inside the FP58 and then put my SSD elsewhere. That might work for you, but it's still a mod. Out of the box the FP58 does not have holes for a 3.5 inch hard drive.


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-HS*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> just added a Swiftech H220 to my Silverstone TJ08-E. Before that an Antec 620 with push/pull fan config was installed. Maybe somebody else is interested into installing the Swiftech into that case.
> 
> Cheers HS.


Wow. Very impressive. Great job. What's the clearance and the temps like?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> How are you guys installing the Phobya 200mm Xtreme radiators in your TJ08-E's? The screws that I received are super long, and goes right through the original hole which the AP181 fan uses.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey MA, I think you'll need to get new ones with a bigger head to stop them pulling through the case or shorter to mount the rad to the fan.

I've read or seen the issue somewhere but can't remember exactly. Then again i'm getting old


----------



## MAD-HS

Thanks









On the clearance - the radiator is as low to the bottom as possible. At the top are around 3cm left to the GPU. Between front and back fan and the radiator are 1.5 to 2cm left. Between the radiator and the quite large Swiftech cpu cooler/pump unit is the biggest space of around 5cm.

On the temperatures - the larger radiator gave me the possibility to user quieter 700-1000 rpm fans and still lower the temperatures. Compared to the Antec 620 - 120mm AIO watercooling with 2 fans at 900-1300rpm - the max core temperatures are now 9 degrees lower. The cpu is an Intel [email protected] GHz.

What I like with the case is the large 180mm fan which directly pushes cool air to the gpu!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Hey MA, I think you'll need to get new ones with a bigger head to stop them pulling through the case or shorter to mount the rad to the fan.
> 
> I've read or seen the issue somewhere but can't remember exactly. Then again i'm getting old


I thought so... I had asked on several threads and received the same response. Thanks for the reply though Daddy!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Hey MA, I think you'll need to get new ones with a bigger head to stop them pulling through the case or shorter to mount the rad to the fan.
> 
> I've read or seen the issue somewhere but can't remember exactly. Then again i'm getting old


I thought so... I had asked on several threads and received the same response. Thanks for the reply though Daddy!


----------



## Seredin

I think it's finally done. More in mah build log.


For the guy who asked about my cables (I can't remember which thread







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> I love this case. Tomorrow comes a new motherboard, asrcok extreme 4-m, i have no problem with the msi, but i need optical output.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi n3gr0, is your rad *this one*?. ¡Gracias!.


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-HS*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the clearance - the radiator is as low to the bottom as possible. At the top are around 3cm left to the GPU. Between front and back fan and the radiator are 1.5 to 2cm left. Between the radiator and the quite large Swiftech cpu cooler/pump unit is the biggest space of around 5cm.
> 
> On the temperatures - the larger radiator gave me the possibility to user quieter 700-1000 rpm fans and still lower the temperatures. Compared to the Antec 620 - 120mm AIO watercooling with 2 fans at 900-1300rpm - the max core temperatures are now 9 degrees lower. The cpu is an Intel [email protected] GHz.
> 
> What I like with the case is the large 180mm fan which directly pushes cool air to the gpu!


Looks great. I wish I would've thought of this myself. I like your mod because it's not just about the looks. It's actually functional.


----------



## MetallicAcid

That is one great build Seredin! Might I suggest you invest in some of these bad boys to tame those cables on the backside?


These are what I used to help my cables stay where I wanted them too. They can be found anywhere that sells cable ties.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> That is one great build Seredin! Might I suggest you invest in some of these bad boys to tame those cables on the backside?
> 
> 
> These are what I used to help my cables stay where I wanted them too. They can be found anywhere that sells cable ties.


I willlllll
Eventually


----------



## seasons8

Small update..
i7 3930K , 2x GTX 780 ... still not finished.
HDD atm , will get some SSD's soon to hide them at the back of the case.
Maybe some LEDs .. white or UV idk yet.

Yeah..rock potatoe camera (Galaxy S4)..as soon everything is finished..i will make some good shots


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*
> 
> Small update...


Hi seasons8, is your front rad *this one*?, does it fits without modding the case?. Thanks!.


----------



## seasons8

Hi Conin,

yupp fits without any modding with the stock AP181mm fan


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*
> 
> ...yupp fits without any modding with the stock AP181mm fan


Thanks for your answer!, then I'll go get it =)


----------



## bigmac11

Are PS07 included here? Just finished a build in one.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Are PS07 included here? Just finished a build in one.


We've had a few before. Go for it!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Hey guys. I thought that I would throw in my water cooling update here for those who have not followed my build log. Just drop me a line if you have any questions about how I did what









Revised cable management and SSD placement.
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02818_zps3d190092.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02821_zpsfe45cbff.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02822_zpse1c97fa2.jpg.html

Watercooling parts placement. I love how the pump sits just in front of the cut/design on the aluminium plate.
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02845_zps4f87197b.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02843_zpse3ae3cdd.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02853_zps99cfc7d8.jpg.html

Phobya and Vengeance.
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02849_zps8df9df59.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02848_zpsae4da265.jpg.html

MetallicAcid


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*
> 
> Small update..
> i7 3930K , 2x GTX 780 ... still not finished.
> HDD atm , will get some SSD's soon to hide them at the back of the case.
> Maybe some LEDs .. white or UV idk yet.
> 
> Yeah..rock potatoe camera (Galaxy S4)..as soon everything is finished..i will make some good shots


dude, i don't think you have enough rads







here is another place to put even moar rads











btw, with the amount of liquid and surface area you have in those rads... fans become optional







you'd get decent temp even if you run the rads passively


----------



## Lutfij

I'd also point out that there is another place to mount a larger than life rad - right off the backpanel of the mobo tray - would hold a 1080 MoRa easily.


----------



## n3gr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Hi n3gr0, is your rad *this one*?. ¡Gracias!.


Yes it is. The new phobya xtreme 200mm, I just bought a second gtx 680. Someone now if i have rads enought? Someone have the same configuration with SLI?.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutfij*
> 
> I'd also point out that there is another place to mount a larger than life rad - right off the backpanel of the mobo tray - would hold a 1080 MoRa easily.


kinda like this?











i'm not entirely sure if the back panel is big enough for a 1080 rad. the TJ08-E is not that big of a case....

i wonder if anyone ever built a case just out of rads







kinda like this



but with rads instead


----------



## seasons8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> dude, i don't think you have enough rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is another place to put even moar rads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, with the amount of liquid and surface area you have in those rads... fans become optional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'd get decent temp even if you run the rads passively


Oh nice ... I think i'll need a 240 rad too ...
















I alrdy did some benches without any fans....not bad for passive using...but I llike those Corsair fans...


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seasons8*


----------



## Bennakhi

I might replace my Corsair H80i with Noctua NH-U14S ( dual fan setup), what do you think guys ?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I might replace my Corsair H80i with Noctua NH-U14S ( dual fan setup), what do you think guys ?


For what reason? Noise or cooling?


----------



## jamba77

well, I´m planning my build so I need some advice..

what air coolers will fit into the TJ08-E CONFIRMED ?

my rig:

Asus P8Z77M-PRO
3570k
Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB
XFX HD6870
2x WD HDD ( in the mounting case)

the BASIC FITTING coolers for the P8Z77M-PRO are all with 120 mm or 125 mm LENGTH, because of the position to the first PCI-E slot, like DARK ROCK, MUGEN, NINYA 3..

I found some, but not sure if this will fit onto the PRO version, especially with the tight fit in the TJ08-E ..









NH-U12P SE2 ( tight fit ?)
dark rock advanced
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus

cheers


----------



## n3gr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamba77*
> 
> well, I´m planning my build so I need some advice..
> 
> what air coolers will fit into the TJ08-E CONFIRMED ?
> 
> the BASIC FITTING coolers for the P8Z77M-PRO are all with 120 mm or 125 mm LENGTH, because of the position to the first PCI-E slot, like DARK ROCK, MUGEN, NINYA 3..


But if you have one GPU you cant put on second picex3.0.


----------



## Indigo340

The Dark Rock advanced fits with my ASUS board, pics in my profile.


----------



## jamba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> But if you have one GPU you cant put on second picex3.0.


second GPU? no, just the one HD6870, and no other PCI cards installed..


----------



## jamba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> The Dark Rock advanced fits with my ASUS board, pics in my profile.


Yeah but you have a different mobo installed on your foto..


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Hey guys. I thought that I would throw in my water cooling update here for those who have not followed my build log. Just drop me a line if you have any questions about how I did what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Revised cable management and SSD placement.
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02818_zps3d190092.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02821_zpsfe45cbff.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02822_zpse1c97fa2.jpg.html
> 
> Watercooling parts placement. I love how the pump sits just in front of the cut/design on the aluminium plate.
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02845_zps4f87197b.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02843_zpse3ae3cdd.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02853_zps99cfc7d8.jpg.html
> 
> Phobya and Vengeance.
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02849_zps8df9df59.jpg.html
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02848_zpsae4da265.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Looking good and sweet pics. Don't forget to Sleeve that pump cable.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamba77*
> 
> what air coolers will fit into the TJ08-E CONFIRMED ?


The humongous PHTC14PE (barely)


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I might replace my Corsair H80i with Noctua NH-U14S ( dual fan setup), what do you think guys ?


Have you seen the Silverstone Heligon HE01?.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Looking good and sweet pics. Don't forget to Sleeve that pump cable.


In pursuit of perfection, no sleeve will go unsleeved, no angle overlooked, no connection unchecked!







slight OCD? Probably... But I wouldn't want it any other way!









MetallicAcid


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> For what reason? Noise or cooling?


Cooling reasons and better overall look inside the case


----------



## seasons8

Phobya flex light ...
Still not sure...or UV LEDs..
HDD cooler/decoupler will be here tomorrow..so no foam in the bottom.. xD
Samsung SSD on weekend...

What about some red sleeves on a few of the strands ? Pcie , ATX ?
Maybe some reorganization of the cables...looks a bit curious


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> ...I just bought a second gtx 680. Someone now if i have rads enought? Someone have the same configuration with SLI?.


As far as I've seen, it is enough with either a 180 or a 200mm rad at the front, and one 120 rad at the back (with CPU and GPU's on stock frequencies) but I'm not sure if that would be enough to handle a mild overclocking on both, CPU and GPU's.


----------



## n3gr0

i have no plans to overclock the gpus, but i still put the 2500k arround 4,4 - 4,6.
Tomorrow i get the second gtx680, but until arrives the ek-fc bridge dual-paralell arrives i won´t watercool it.
If i have enought rads, i must to buy the new corsair 350d


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> what air coolers will fit into the TJ08-E CONFIRMED ?


The very first post on the first page states the height limitation from SilverStone (165 mm) and provides a list of confirmed HSF units:

Confirmed Coolers: Need suggestions!
- Intel Stock Cooler
- Noctua C14
- Tuniq Tower
- Thermaltake Silver Arrow
- Noctua D14
- Noctua U9B SE2
- Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro

I've removed the post's water cooling coolers since you asked about air coolers. To the list above I and one or two others have installed the Prolimatech Megahalems towers as well. The Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO has also been installed by others. Some of the larger coolers overlap one or more RAM slots so the height of your RAM modules also has to be taken into consideration when selecting a cooler.


----------



## MarkV1184

Add me to the club! I just finished up with my build


----------



## MetallicAcid

*Update*

Hey guys!

So, after my H80 died, I had to rethink a lot of things within my PC configuration. The H80 is now gone, the GTX670 has been sold, and a custom watercooling loop will be installed for the CPU, and a new GTX780 is joining the party!

I had decided that I would try something different in regards to the watercooling... I thought that normal soft PVC tubing is too easy, and decided to buy some acrylic tubing instead. 4 meters cost me 88kr from a local dealer







I will be using Bitspower C47 matt black Crystal Link fittings to hold onto the tubing. Here are some pictures of the products... Please excuse any bad photography








http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02768_zpse40501af.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02784_zps67041409.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02649_zpsed3de398.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02620_zps7b8fd447.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02646_zpsea91760b.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02823_zpsd971bbe1.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02752_zpsa71b2b69.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02761_zps221e5b7e.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02753_zps48351a5e.jpg.html

Once I had most of the parts in, I decided to take a few photos of them, as well as show the latest revision in cable management and SSD placement.
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02818_zps3d190092.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02821_zpsfe45cbff.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02822_zpse1c97fa2.jpg.html

Watercooling parts placement. I love how the pump sits just in front of the cut/design on the aluminium plate.
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02845_zps4f87197b.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02843_zpse3ae3cdd.jpg.html

Phobya and Vengeance.
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02849_zps8df9df59.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02848_zpsae4da265.jpg.html
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02853_zps99cfc7d8.jpg.html

Drain port placement (when the parts arrive)
http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC02842_zps37cab7ab.jpg.html

MetallicAcid


----------



## Indigo340

It's a pity the lighting on the badge of the GTX780 is green because I have seen people taking them off the air cooler & re-using them with waterblocks, they have some very nice effects. I wonder if . . . . . . . . . ?


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamba77*
> 
> well, I´m planning my build so I need some advice..
> 
> what air coolers will fit into the TJ08-E CONFIRMED ?
> 
> my rig:
> 
> Asus P8Z77M-PRO
> 3570k
> Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB
> XFX HD6870
> 2x WD HDD ( in the mounting case)
> 
> the BASIC FITTING coolers for the P8Z77M-PRO are all with 120 mm or 125 mm LENGTH, because of the position to the first PCI-E slot, like DARK ROCK, MUGEN, NINYA 3..
> 
> I found some, but not sure if this will fit onto the PRO version, especially with the tight fit in the TJ08-E ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NH-U12P SE2 ( tight fit ?)
> dark rock advanced
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus
> 
> cheers


Hi
I hve the same Mobo with a CM Hyper 212 EVO and the evo fits easily. The evo would be preferred over the plus - and better still the latest Hyper 212X that has a substantially higher rated [MTBF] fan.

For Higher performance, a Thermaltake HR-02 Macho should do a great job for the price and it runs quieter than many others including the Hyper 212's.
It has had great reviews, but I could not get hold of one when I wanted it.

Cheers


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> In pursuit of perfection, no sleeve will go unsleeved, no angle overlooked, no connection unchecked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slight OCD? Probably... But I wouldn't want it any other way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


haha, im sure of it. Just giving you a hard time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarkV1184*
> 
> Add me to the club! I just finished up with my build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean build. No update pics in you're build log?


----------



## MetallicAcid

I know miron


----------



## jamba77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi
> I hve the same Mobo with a CM Hyper 212 EVO and the evo fits easily. The evo would be preferred over the plus - and better still the latest Hyper 212X that has a substantially higher rated [MTBF] fan.
> 
> For Higher performance, a Thermaltake HR-02 Macho should do a great job for the price and it runs quieter than many others including the Hyper 212's.
> It has had great reviews, but I could not get hold of one when I wanted it.
> 
> Cheers


I found another interesting one that could fit because of its unique form, Thermaltake Macho 120, its the smaller Macho, not the HR-02..

today I installed my system in the TJ08-E, really great ..but cable management is art in this case..









cheers


----------



## fateswarm

I'm about to buy this case. Is there anything I should be aware of? Are there any alternatives that have similar properties but are better? (properties of size mainly)


----------



## Indigo340

You are looking in the wrong place for alternative case suggestions


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm about to buy this case. Is there anything I should be aware of? Are there any alternatives that have similar properties but are better? (properties of size mainly)


Only thing I would say is that while this is a great case, compared to a mid size atx case with better airflow, your gpu temps might go up 3-5c. If on an air cpu cooler same may apply but I have no experience on that since I water cool the cpu....well now gpu too

You may consider the corsair 350d if airflow is more important than the smaller size the tj08-e offers.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Only thing I would say is that while this is a great case, compared to a mid size atx case with better airflow, your gpu temps might go up 3-5c.


I dont see much difference to a mid tower, the 180mm fan gives tons of airflow to the parts that matter most, in terms of temps i dont think TJ08-E envies any mid tower, i think it performs better, but then again its my experience only, i can see water might be different with less options to mount huge rads, but for air i think its as good as it gets before going into huge cases like HAF X.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I dont see much difference to a mid tower, the 180mm fan gives tons of airflow to the parts that matter most, in terms of temps i dont think TJ08-E envies any mid tower, i think it performs better, but then again its my experience only, i can see water might be different with less options to mount huge rads, but for air i think its as good as it gets before going into huge cases like HAF X.


I would have to ditto that but my build is fairly modest so no need for any extra airflow anyway. Considering it's size, the TJ08-E has excellent cooling performance.


----------



## seraph84

I would even go a step further and say that irrespective of case size this case has excellent airflow.


----------



## 66racer

Disclaimer! This is a good case....Im just reporting the facts from what I experienced







There is a reason why i havent switched to another case yet even though I have been wanting to play with a new case....Its because I love this thing and its hard to beat in size vs cooling ability









This case does have good air flow but with a gpu that exhaust air into the case it just cant push out the air fast enough, you cant compete with a larger case with more air volume and fans, but thats ok, this case is much smaller. I went from the rosewill blackhawk case (my 2011 nerbox below) with 2x120mm intake and 3x120mm exhaust to the tj08e and saw a 3-5c temp increase on my then asus dc ii gtx570 @ 900mhz. The tj08e is a great case, dont get me wrong, but its a fact that in certain cases temps will be higher for those doing the max 24/7 overclocks.

I would also add that when I had an evga gtx670ftw @1215mhz in the tj08e I had to put a 120mm fan to circulate air in the upper half of the case to get the thing to stay well below the 70c throttle point. I mostly blame the cooler on that card though but there isnt much air flow near the top of the case. Thats also why I added the mesh in the bottom 5.25 bay which I can feel suck air.

Well Here is a little update to what Im working with. Its water cooling on a budget using spare parts from my previous builds. I put the asus gtx 770 under water using the Dwood bracket and an h70 pump. In sub 80F ambient I think the single 180mm radiator would have been enough, but decided to put a 120mm in the back too. Seems to have been worth 2c in lower water temp but the fans I have on it are not really ideal for a radiator either so maybe another 1-2c drop with better fans will be achieved. Overall I love this thing


----------



## Seredin

kinda wanna add a window on my case, but I fear for the integrity of the panel. Is there a place where I can get a replacement door if I ruin mine? ha


----------



## noobas4urus

@Seredin: I put a big ass window in my side panel and it's solid as a rock. If you mount your acrylic well it won't compromise the strength at all. Just make sure you're aware of any limitations for the window such as components sticking out. I think you should do it. Your build looks sweet, why no show it off?

For reference:


Glare and hardware (to get an idea of what you can see):


----------



## Seredin

Heh, I meant I fear for my ability (or lack thereof) to do it right the first time


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Heh, I meant I fear for my ability (or lack thereof) to do it right the first time


Worst case you can take it to your local water jet company. I already cut my own window out but I was inquiring about it for another side panel so that I can get creative with letters as well as a window. Not cheap but worth it. Basically the lowest I got for just a window was $90 or $100. For letters and window without showing them what I wanted they said it can possibly start at $200.


----------



## noobas4urus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Heh, I meant I fear for my ability (or lack thereof) to do it right the first time


Ah, gotcha. There are plenty of good guides out there. My suggestions would to use a jigsaw with an 18 TPI (teeth per inch) metal cutting blade. You can cover up errors (uneven cuts, etc) by filing after the cut and the gasket hides a lot of the small discrepancies. Shopping it out as 66racer suggests is a good option too if you really don't want to risk anything. You can do far more intricate window designs that way if you wish.


----------



## fateswarm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> You are looking in the wrong place for alternative case suggestions


I look at various places. And to be honest, it's better to look in fan clubs for faults, rather than in fanclubs for pros since in the latter case you're likely to hear general and predictable praise.

I'm convinced from the lack of faults other than the inherent limit in size that Silverstone is an excellent maker of cases. So even if I don't go with this, I might go with the same maker on a slightly higher size.

In very general terms I have become distrustful of makers that have become obsessed with getting OEMs and sticking their name on it *cough*corsair*cough*and definitely coolermaster*cough* and I've become very appreciative of companies like Silverstone that have the product I'm looking for as their main one that they care for it. All this excessive expansion of "I'm gonna sell everything and just stick my name on it" seem like a scheme for money grabbing, like opening a store that hides the names of what it sells and just sticks its name on it. Why? Just sell me what I need. Become a distributor already.

//off topic rant. I'll be going now.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I look at various places. And to be honest, it's better to look in fan clubs for faults, rather than in fanclubs for pros since in the latter case you're likely to hear general and predictable praise.
> 
> I'm convinced from the lack of faults other than the inherent limit in size that Silverstone is an excellent maker of cases. So even if I don't go with this, I might go with the same maker on a slightly higher size.
> 
> In very general terms I have become distrustful of makers that have become obsessed with getting OEMs and sticking their name on it *cough*corsair*cough*and definitely coolermaster*cough* and I've become very appreciative of companies like Silverstone that have the product I'm looking for as their main one that they care for it. All this excessive expansion of "I'm gonna sell everything and just stick my name on it" seem like a scheme for money grabbing, like opening a store that hides the names of what it sells and just sticks its name on it. Why? Just sell me what I need. Become a distributor already.
> 
> //off topic rant. I'll be going now.


Those are fair comments and I would tend to agree with you on most of them.

As far as the faults for this case, the interior metal is a little thin, it's adequate but it wouldn't hurt to make it a little more sturdy.
The paint on the interior is very thin and not top quality, It chips easily.
The screws for the top and front are very small and threads will strip easily if you are not extra careful.

Overall I would say the quality of the case is adequate but I would love to see some minor improvements which would make a big difference in my opinion and raise the quality from adequate to excellent. One thing I like about Silverstone is that they make accessories such as bay adapters which can be bought separately and fit the case perfectly.


----------



## Chevvy

Hi,

Can I post pics of my PS07B here???


----------



## Seredin

I wanna think I've seen folks posting theirs in here, since it's the closest case out there to yours.
(I could be wrong)


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chevvy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I post pics of my PS07B here???


Would love to see them


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chevvy*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can I post pics of my PS07B here???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I wanna think I've seen folks posting theirs in here, since it's the closest case out there to yours.
> (I could be wrong)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Would love to see them


There is 1 or 2 here already so come on in, I'd like to see them also


----------



## MetallicAcid

Me three!

MetallicAcid


----------



## Chevvy

Intel xeon e3-1230 v2
2xGTX 660
Asrock Z77 Extreme4-M



Sorry for the poor quality pictures. Do you think im wasting my time with the fan over the gpus?

Thanks


----------



## Qrash

In the third photo is that a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition? How is it fastened? I'd guess Velcro. How much does it help with the GP?U temperatures?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> In the third photo is that a Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition? How is it fastened? I'd guess Velcro. How much does it help with the GP?U temperatures?


Looks like they are attached with those anti vibration rubber alternatives that people use for screws. Maybe he has drilled holes on the lip that holds up the PSU to attach the ends of those rubber screws? Or maybe they are just wedged between the PSU and the lip?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chevvy*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality pictures. Do you think im wasting my time with the fan over the gpus?
> 
> Thanks


see... you KNOW you can't post a pic like this and not explain HOW you mounted that corsair fan







you know better then this









just so you know we'll be expecting bigger and better pic's of how that fan is mounted on the case like REAL soon


----------



## Chevvy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> see... you KNOW you can't post a pic like this and not explain HOW you mounted that corsair fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know better then this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just so you know we'll be expecting bigger and better pic's of how that fan is mounted on the case like REAL soon


Hi I have just come back from work.

The previous fan was attached with http://www.amazon.co.uk/NesteQ-Magnetic-Mounts-RubberScrew-Magnet/dp/B0046YB776

But because of the weight of the corsair fan (quiet edition) I had to use double sided Velcro.

The Gpus use to go above 80c and start to throttle back. Thats why I have used the fan and they havent gone above 75c. These temps were recorded using precision X

Did you guys notice the 80 cm fan mounted to the hardrive rack ?

Im not to impressed with the corsair quiet edition static fans. My cpu is hitting 67c on intel burn test. I use to get 65c using a cheap artic cooling fan.









Do you guys have any feed back or better ideas for even better cooling?

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## psyclum

when you go CLC, the only thing you can do in this scenario is a thicker rad like a H80i or get a double 120 rad in the front kinda like this


----------



## n3gr0

Now I have the second GTX680, I hope you send me the ekfc-bridge soon


----------



## derredbaron

Do you cool the two GTX 680 with one 180mm rad in the front and one 120mm rad in the back?


----------



## n3gr0

200 in the front and 120mm in the back, and.. I hope yes, I have seen more builds like mine in this post. When all it´s finished, I will show you the temps.


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbwolf*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thought i would join up and post my rig. I've been using my TJ08-E for about 3 months now and im loving it.
> 
> I spent a long, long time trying to make it as neat as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Gene-Z Gen 3
> i5 2500k @ 4.8Ghz
> 2x Gigabyte 7970 OC
> 
> With the NH-D14 cooler in there - there's not exactly a lot of room to move.


Oh man!! I love it! I love it! All very well off, no more cable here and there. How long did it take you build it? What CPU and GPU temperatures have?


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> ...I will show you the temps.


I'm looking forward to see your temps since my build is going almost the same way as yours.


----------



## n3gr0

I hope to have everything mounted this weekend ... I will tell how are my temps..


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I'm about to buy this case. Is there anything I should be aware of? Are there any alternatives that have similar properties but are better? (properties of size mainly)


Yes, actually there are.... They are like Henry Ford's original Paint Colour, ie. you can have ANY colour as long as it is Black. The same principal applies to the TJ08-e Slverstone, you can have any Model - as long as it is a TJ....


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fateswarm*
> 
> I look at various places. And to be honest, it's better to look in fan clubs for faults, rather than in fanclubs for pros since in the latter case you're likely to hear general and predictable praise.
> 
> I'm convinced from the lack of faults other than the inherent limit in size that Silverstone is an excellent maker of cases. So even if I don't go with this, I might go with the same maker on a slightly higher size.
> 
> In very general terms I have become distrustful of makers that have become obsessed with getting OEMs and sticking their name on it *cough*corsair*cough*and definitely coolermaster*cough* and I've become very appreciative of companies like Silverstone that have the product I'm looking for as their main one that they care for it. All this excessive expansion of "I'm gonna sell everything and just stick my name on it" seem like a scheme for money grabbing, like opening a store that hides the names of what it sells and just sticks its name on it. Why? Just sell me what I need. Become a distributor already.
> 
> //off topic rant. I'll be going now.


Not Quite..... Corsair, for example have their own R&D and if you compare the specs of some of their Seasonic built PSU's you will find differences some slight, and some much more. It seems that although they use other manufacturers, they do provide their own specs to them.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Another update for you guys, CrossfireX 7970's







Now to get me some GPU blocks


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Another update for you guys, CrossfireX 7970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get me some GPU blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good....just feel bad for the gpu's, they are begging for those blocks you mentioned


----------



## jamba77

My new Thermalright Macho 120 just came in , very nice cooler..but when putting back the HDD cage the SATA power cable stuck!

..where can I get some very short SATA power cables?

http://i.imagebanana.com/img/4npenyz8/Foto0244.jpg

edit:
ok, found a solution, just installed a Scythe Slip Stream 100 mm fan instead of the original Thermalright fan..
29 C idle at the moment..


----------



## fateswarm

Have you got any ideas how to carry that case around on foot for a couple of kilometers? Bag? Handle? Other?


----------



## Seredin

I would rig up a backstrap. You aren't gonna want to carry anything like this for a kilometer by hand, or at least I wouldn't.

Get some rope and duct tape. Make it do.

(post pics!)


Spoiler: too bored at work



e:
just because I'm a derp, I painted up a possible rope rigging. All it takes is in addition to the rope itself is an o-ring. Rip up one of those pool noodles for back/chest comfort!

yellow is visible from the back, grey is between you and the case, red is around your shoulders.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Get a GearGrip. That's how I lug all my gear (PC and Monitors) around places and LAN parties.

http://www.geargrip.com/


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Get a GearGrip. That's how I lug all my gear (PC and Monitors) around places and LAN parties.
> 
> http://www.geargrip.com/


made my CM690 II so much easier to carry


----------



## CodofMC

I won't be changing cases anytime soon, but eventually I would like to go mATX and go with a Silverstone PS07 case. I know that case is the same internally as the TJ08 so that's why I'm asking about it here. I was thinking that it would be a lot easier to fit a 2.5" external HDD inside the case than a 3.5" since I will switch to watercooling if I get that case. This would require me to either route the USB cable for the HDD to the outside of the case or get an adapter that will give me an internal USB port. I would like to do it internally, so I was thinking of using something like the below:



Does anyone know of someone else doing something similar to this just so I have something to reference? The plan for the 5.25" bays is to have a reservoir and fan controller there so the only other place I could mount a HDD is right below the motherboard. The problem with that is I want to put a D5 pump at the bottom of the case with the Bitspower mod kit top so there wouldn't be much space for a full size HDD down there. So instead I would like to have a Seagate Backup Plus external HDD sitting below the motherboard.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> I won't be changing cases anytime soon, but eventually I would like to go mATX and go with a Silverstone PS07 case. I know that case is the same internally as the TJ08 so that's why I'm asking about it here. I was thinking that it would be a lot easier to fit a 2.5" external HDD inside the case than a 3.5" since I will switch to watercooling if I get that case. This would require me to either route the USB cable for the HDD to the outside of the case or get an adapter that will give me an internal USB port. I would like to do it internally, so I was thinking of using something like the below:


Why are you wanting to put an external hard drive inside your case in the first place? Especially via a USB port.


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Why are you wanting to put an external hard drive inside your case in the first place? Especially via a USB port.


An external HDD would take up less space inside compared to a normal 3.5" drive. I guess most mobile external HDD's only spin at 5400 RPM though similar to most internal 2.5" HDD's so I'll probably just go with a slim internal HDD.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> An external HDD would take up less space inside compared to a normal 3.5" drive. I guess most mobile external HDD's only spin at 5400 RPM though similar to most internal 2.5" HDD's so I'll probably just go with a slim internal HDD.


If space is the concern, an internal 2.5" hard drive will be both faster and smaller than an external drive.

You could also do what many members here have done and use an SSD. Then you can simply double-stick-tape it behind the motherboard tray (since they put off essentially no heat) and it's totally out of the way.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I made a sketchup model today of a TJ08-E for myself. The inside/top PSU and 5.15 bay area isn't to exact specification, but if I adjust that, how many of you would be interested in seeing this model released in the 3D warehouse?

MetallicAcid


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> I won't be changing cases anytime soon, but eventually I would like to go mATX and go with a Silverstone PS07 case. I know that case is the same internally as the TJ08 so that's why I'm asking about it here. I was thinking that it would be a lot easier to fit a 2.5" external HDD inside the case than a 3.5" since I will switch to watercooling if I get that case. This would require me to either route the USB cable for the HDD to the outside of the case or get an adapter that will give me an internal USB port. I would like to do it internally, so I was thinking of using something like the below:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of someone else doing something similar to this just so I have something to reference? The plan for the 5.25" bays is to have a reservoir and fan controller there so the only other place I could mount a HDD is right below the motherboard. The problem with that is I want to put a D5 pump at the bottom of the case with the Bitspower mod kit top so there wouldn't be much space for a full size HDD down there. So instead I would like to have a Seagate Backup Plus external HDD sitting below the motherboard.


The PS07 / TJ08-E can mount hdds in lot of places, specially if you go for 2.5 hdds. Here some pics from this thread that might help you gets some ideas into what you can do,

  

 

http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=996410Sanstitre7.jpg

Here some options for your storage,

HGST Travelstar 2.5-Inch 1TB 7200RPM SATA II 32MB Cache Internal Hard Drive
A very nice 1tb 7200rpm hdd, imo atm the best for laptop staying with mechanical hdds, its a standard 2.5x 9.5, so it should fit as the photos.

Hitachi Travelstar 5K1500
Its a new hdd for standard 2.5 9.5mm factor, so its a standard laptop mechancial hdd, its 1.5 tb 5400rpm, it should hit retail very soon, expect close to $100 for it, so its a cheap viable option.

Western Digital Bare Drives 2TB WD Green SATA III Intellipower 8 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Mobile Hard Drive WD20NPVX
This is a 2tb 2.5 hdd, but not the usual/standard width of 9.5, this is 15mm so might or not allow you to be mounted on certain places, still it mantains the 2.5 factor, so its smaller than 3.5 hdd.

Crucial M500 960GB SATA 2.5-Inch 7mm (with 9.5mm adapter) Internal Solid State Drive CT960M500SSD1
If you have money to burn, this is very close to 1tb in an ssd, its very slim, without the spacer its 7mm, so it should fit even behind the motherboard tray, but it does cost $600 (if you wait for amazon to have it in stock).


----------



## Djask

I'm really liking this case, and have been lurking around this thread for a while. I'm probably going to use one for my future build.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Why are you wanting to put an external hard drive inside your case in the first place? Especially via a USB port.
> 
> 
> 
> An external HDD would take up less space inside compared to a normal 3.5" drive. I guess most mobile external HDD's only spin at 5400 RPM though similar to most internal 2.5" HDD's so I'll probably just go with a slim internal HDD.
Click to expand...

If you have your 5.25" drives free use something a long the lines of one of these:


It's what i'm going to be using have an ssd or two where the 2.5" drive is and keep running my 2TB 3.5"


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> If space is the concern, an internal 2.5" hard drive will be both faster and smaller than an external drive.
> 
> You could also do what many members here have done and use an SSD. Then you can simply double-stick-tape it behind the motherboard tray (since they put off essentially no heat) and it's totally out of the way.


I already have a 128GB SSD, but that's not much space to work with. I have a TV tuner card and recording shows and movies takes up a lot of space, making a HDD a necessity. I think I'll just go with an internal 2.5" HDD like you said. Thanks for the help as well. You guys are great! Maybe one day I'll be a part of this club when I've got a job


----------



## zoomeyz

Will the heat and sound generated by a 7970 GHz (specifically the XFX dual fan model) be a problem in this case?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sketchup model today of a TJ08-E for myself. The inside/top PSU and 5.15 bay area isn't to exact specification, but if I adjust that, how many of you would be interested in seeing this model released in the 3D warehouse?
> 
> MetallicAcid


Bring it On









Dave.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoomeyz*
> 
> Will the heat and sound generated by a 7970 GHz (specifically the XFX dual fan model) be a problem in this case?


1 no 2 yes. It stays mighty cool. Before I crossfirex @1125 my xfx did not go over 70c at 100% utilization even playing bf3 maxed out.

However once you crossfirex regardless what mfg 7970 card you go with the bottom card will get hot, I urge you consider water cooling.


----------



## burningrave101

edit: wrong thread


----------



## squishysquishy

Edit: Anyone have any ideas on how to 'modify' for better airflow for the internal exaust cards? I talked a buddy into it and his temps arent being nice.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Edit: Anyone have any ideas on how to 'modify' for better airflow for the internal exaust cards? I talked a buddy into it and his temps arent being nice.


We've seen a couple of ideas for increaseing the airflow over SLI or CrossFire graphics cards:

Way back in Post #41 nagle3092 added a 92 mm fan on top of the hard drive cage to blow into the ends of his two cards. He claimed it made a difference. More recently, Chevvy posted pictures of his case which included a 120 mm fan beside the cards blowing onto their top surfaces.

Neither of these included new intakes in the case, but a few pages back someone mounted a 240 mm radiator on the right side panel. No reason you couldn't mount a fan a bit higher to blow from the side onto the cards. Keep us posted on what you decide to do!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> We've seen a couple of ideas for increasing the airflow over SLI or CrossFire graphics cards...


I'm still in the building process, but my idea is to put both fans (front 180mm & rear 120mm) as intakes, hoping for the case to "breath in" more air instead of it just passing through; don't know if it will make a real difference, until my build is complete in about two weeks or so.

I am also considering a SLI setup.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> I'm still in the building process, but my idea is to put both fans (front 180mm & rear 120mm) as intakes, hoping for the case to "breath in" more air instead of it just passing through; don't know if it will make a real difference, until my build is complete in about two weeks or so.
> 
> I am also considering a SLI setup.


realize what you are doing is sucking in the hot exhaust from your GPU and pumping it back into the case... may sound good in theory. but not really all that great in practice. it may be better to remove the rear 120mm and let the positive pressure decide where the air should exit the case instead of forcing it out through the CPU section of the case by putting a 120mm exhaust fan there.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Edit: Anyone have any ideas on how to 'modify' for better airflow for the internal exaust cards? I talked a buddy into it and his temps arent being nice.


what speed is he running his AP181? cant expect great GPU temps if he insist on running the AP181 on low... also how many vid cards is he running?


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Realize what you are doing is sucking in the hot exhaust from your GPU and pumping it back into the case...


Yep, I think you're right; but I'll put both GPU's (I hope) on watercooling. Under my principle, the case will be sucking air from both fans and exhausting via the PSU unit.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Yep, I think you're right; but I'll put both GPU's (I hope) on watercooling. Under my principle, the case will be sucking air from both fans and exhausting via the PSU unit.


if you are putting both GPU under liquid, then i'm assuming you are using the magicool 180 or the phobya 200 rad? if that's the case then sure why not. just make sure you put an air filter over the rear fan so you aren't pulling raw dust into the system. actually if you are going with custom liquid, you can stick a 120mm rad on the rear exhaust vent as well to increase overall performance/thermal capacity of the cooling system.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> ...i'm assuming you are using the magicool 180 or the phobya 200 rad?...


That's exactly how I started my build (that's why I thought on both fans as intakes) with the Magicool 180 at the front and a NoiseBlocker 120 in the rear:



...but now I'm changing the Magicool for a Phobya 200mm V2, and the res on the pic will be changed for a Phobya 150.


----------



## sinkfish

Guys, just wanna share my new installed Z87 board.
From mx v gene (defect mobo/ram slots) to gryphon w/ non-k cpu.


----------



## Seredin

It looks like you took some of your acrylic and made it into a bay cover?


----------



## Djask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Guys, just wanna share my new installed Z87 board.
> From mx v gene (defect mobo/ram slots) to gryphon w/ non-k cpu.


Hey that's a really clean rig. Thinking of getting something similar, with a Maximus VI Gene, and a 4670k. Not sure on the GPU yet. It's a shame that EVGA didn't use black and white for their 700 series cards.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It looks like you took some of your acrylic and made it into a bay cover?


Yep, I decide to cut those acrylic sidepanel I made and make them cover plates. I was inspired by MetallicAcid rig because it looks clean with cover on it.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djask*
> 
> Hey that's a really clean rig. Thinking of getting something similar, with a Maximus VI Gene, and a 4670k. Not sure on the GPU yet. It's a shame that EVGA didn't use black and white for their 700 series cards.


Thank you Djask! That's great.. also put some lights on it to make it cool.







Planning to upgrade 700 series but no budget for now. Hmm you can go for 600 series - EVGA GTX 670 2GB if you want the black & white theme. Or for big budget go for water/liquid loop setup.


----------



## Djask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Thank you Djask! That's great.. also put some lights on it to make it cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning to upgrade 700 series but no budget for now. Hmm you can go for 600 series - EVGA GTX 670 2GB if you want the black & white theme. Or for big budget go for water/liquid loop setup.


My budget is definitely not big, and I think that I might as well go with an ASUS gpu (possibly a GTX 760) seeing as how most of my build is themed red/black. And those cables look really good with the TUF motherboard.


----------



## Djask

Also, what are your opinions on this guys.

http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/132-HALE82-v2-700w-power-supply.html

A low price for a modular power supply.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Guys, just wanna share my new installed Z87 board.
> From mx v gene (defect mobo/ram slots) to gryphon w/ non-k cpu.


That's one mighty fine rig there! I would have bought the gryphon when it was first released here in Sweden, but no store here sells the armor kit for it









That's one nice 5.25 bay cover right there







did you do the floor as well?

MetallicAcid


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Guys, just wanna share my new installed Z87 board.
> From mx v gene (defect mobo/ram slots) to gryphon w/ non-k cpu.


Hi
I imagine that large dent in the PSU Bay was not there from new ? ?? Most cases seem to have a slight indentation following the pressing of the Silverstone Logo but nothing like this one. Apologies if you have already addressed the issue.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> ...I imagine that large dent in the PSU Bay was not there from new?...issue.


I think in part is a visual effect that gets more notorious when taking the photos, I mean, the dent is not that profound and in most cases is nearly unperceivable, but when taking the photos, the way light reflects makes it more "dramatical".


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djask*
> 
> Also, what are your opinions on this guys.
> 
> http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/132-HALE82-v2-700w-power-supply.html
> 
> A low price for a modular power supply.


I have a HALE PSU that blew when my water cooling system leaked. They still replaced it under warranty (when I sent it out with candy) with a BNIB PSU:

The PSU itself is really solid, the service is excellent.

BTW, if anybody here hasn't read my "Swedish Fish Theory" link in my sig, go do it now.


----------



## Qrash

I see that you have the Thermal Armour too. Like it? It looks good. Wish it was included.


----------



## Qrash

Loved the Swedish Fish Story. Good advice.


----------



## Djask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I see that you have the Thermal Armour too. Like it? It looks good. Wish it was included.


I believe you have to buy the armor separately which is shame. It is included with the sabertooth and it is strange they decided not to with the gryphon.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> That's one mighty fine rig there! I would have bought the gryphon when it was first released here in Sweden, but no store here sells the armor kit for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one nice 5.25 bay cover right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you do the floor as well?
> 
> MetallicAcid


Thanks MetallicAcid!







Yep, I include the floor too... I can see the dust sticking the acrylic floor cover. haha!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> I have a HALE PSU that blew when my water cooling system leaked. They still replaced it under warranty (when I sent it out with candy) with a BNIB PSU:
> 
> The PSU itself is really solid, the service is excellent.
> 
> BTW, if anybody here hasn't read my "Swedish Fish Theory" link in my sig, go do it now.


haha +rep

I would have never thought of sending candy with a questionable rma!


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi
> I imagine that large dent in the PSU Bay was not there from new ? ?? Most cases seem to have a slight indentation following the pressing of the Silverstone Logo but nothing like this one. Apologies if you have already addressed the issue.


It's not so large/deep dent on that section. Conin is right... maybe the angle & lights of taking the picture make the dent looks so deep.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I see that you have the Thermal Armour too. Like it? It looks good. Wish it was included.


The armor is not included in the mobo.







I was lucky the store which I bought has armor kit for sale too. Like Djask saying.. it's "shame" asus!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> what speed is he running his AP181? cant expect great GPU temps if he insist on running the AP181 on low... also how many vid cards is he running?


Ap181 at high, running 2 dual fan 770's SLI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 1 no 2 yes. It stays mighty cool. Before I crossfirex @1125 my xfx did not go over 70c at 100% utilization even playing bf3 maxed out.
> 
> However once you crossfirex regardless what mfg 7970 card you go with the bottom card will get hot, I urge you consider water cooling.


My friend has 2 of the twin cooling 770's in his same issue with the bottom card cooking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> We've seen a couple of ideas for increaseing the airflow over SLI or CrossFire graphics cards:
> 
> Way back in Post #41 nagle3092 added a 92 mm fan on top of the hard drive cage to blow into the ends of his two cards. He claimed it made a difference. More recently, Chevvy posted pictures of his case which included a 120 mm fan beside the cards blowing onto their top surfaces.
> 
> Neither of these included new intakes in the case, but a few pages back someone mounted a 240 mm radiator on the right side panel. No reason you couldn't mount a fan a bit higher to blow from the side onto the cards. Keep us posted on what you decide to do!


I have suggested a 120-90mm fan mounted across from the SLI'd cards on the side panel to pull the hot air away from the lower card which would allow the cooler air to come in from between the cards near the motherboard (and use some plastic to create a duct for air to move through). Or do a 120mm in the 5.25 bay area to push cool air down into the cards...but prob wont help the bottom card too much. Might just be enough to get back into the acceptable range for cooling. Might have to run a combination of the side mounted and 5.25 bay mounted system to get the temps down.

Mounting from the side of the case seems to be the best option. force feed the bottom card. Liquid cooling would be preferred but I doubt I can get him to spring for it. For the 770's it would not take that much cooling, maybe 120mm per card. so a 180-200mm rad upfront and a 120 in the back should suffice.

Thanks for the ideas, we will try gettorigging a 120mm fan in the 5.25 see if we can get more airflow through those cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> I'm still in the building process, but my idea is to put both fans (front 180mm & rear 120mm) as intakes, hoping for the case to "breath in" more air instead of it just passing through; don't know if it will make a real difference, until my build is complete in about two weeks or so.
> 
> I am also considering a SLI setup.


I think that would mess with the air cooling of the processor heatsink...a lot. just my 2c's though.


----------



## 66racer

I have tried a few different fan setups with this case. In the end I just stick to the traditional front to back but with one 5.25 drive bay as intake as well using the silverstone FP55 hard drive bracket. It houses my SSD and 2.5" hybrid. I have door screen mesh (found at home depot/lowes) covering the opening to act as a filter and you can feel the case sucking in air from there. I recently added a small pc fan up there as well to help bring in air. Think its a 40mm fan, have to check. You can see what i mean below the samsung drive in the pic below.



Another thing I have done in the summer; I swap my side panel window for door screen mesh I cut out to fit. It helps keep dust out when the pc is off but helps let hot air out. This summer I am being lazy and just running with the side panel off. Today was one of those days I decided to confirm its worth it, in 84F ambient I decided to game bf3 with the sidepanel on, liquid temps were 2c hotter than with the panel off. The system was already heat soaked, I took the panel off and played some more rounds and temps went down. Didnt note what the cpu/gpu temps were since im always below the danger zone, but water temps was off of the antec kuhler 920 built in temp sensor.

In the end I just wish my ambients in the summer were low 70's lol (i miss central air) But luckily the cooling is still good enough for a "heavily" overclocked setup 24/7


----------



## Qrash

New models coming?

I noticed that my local retailer (Canada Computers) has marked the PS07 cases to $69 for the black version and $79 for the white. Both cases are marked as *Clearance* on their product pages. The TJ08-E is still listed at $115, but I wonder if this means SilverStone has new models coming out soon?


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> ...I think that would mess with the air cooling of the processor heatsink...a lot. just my 2c's though.


But the CPU and both GPU's will be under watercooling.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> But the CPU and both GPU's will be under watercooling.


I didnt make that connection, but it seems like having that as an intake would be pushing upstream due to the AP181's high air flow. but a push pull should over come that.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> But the CPU and both GPU's will be under watercooling.


The case can not exhaust the air fast enough if both fans are intake and in the end doesnt help performance. BUT feel free to try it out yourself, its easy, I know because I tried it a while ago when I felt my gpu was starving for cooler air.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Ap181 at high, running 2 dual fan 770's SLI
> 
> Thanks for the ideas, we will try gettorigging a 120mm fan in the 5.25 see if we can get more airflow through those cards.
> I think that would mess with the air cooling of the processor heatsink...a lot. just my 2c's though.


another option would be to replace the AP181 with an AP182. it will increase the load noise of the system, however i doubt it would be much louder then the current 770 SLi when it's being cooked like that. this option will bump the 120CFM of the AP181 up to 170CFM of the AP182 @ 2000RPM. the primary benefit would be upping the static pressure from 2.45 mmH2O to 6.1mmH2O which should help alot in terms of getting the cool air between the 2 cards. in all honesty, there really isn't much you can do in an air cooled solution in ANY case when it comes to SLi/xfire. the bottom card will always cook simply because it's being sandwiched like that.

general rule of thumb, its usually a good idea to stick a little rubber pad or something between the 2 cards so you have maybe a 1/8th inch gap between the 2 cards. it wont solve the problem but it does help the situation alittle by allowing some air to flow between the 2 cards. with increased static pressure of AP182, it might help even more in getting cooling air to the bottom card. but. in reality the only way you will get decent temps in SLi/xfire is with liquid due to ATX specification.


----------



## xSDMx

Just did a fun TJ08-E build and put a few videos together:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MALwp30MKz4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKOcxoxWyl0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtRGLJhAudk


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> Just did a fun TJ08-E build and put a few videos together:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MALwp30MKz4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKOcxoxWyl0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtRGLJhAudk


Pretty nice build, really enjoyed the videos and your info on watercooling, maybe in the future ill give a shot. Btw you running a Asus Maxiumus GENE VI?


----------



## xSDMx

Thank you!

I am running the GENE board; I was hesitant given the lack of information, but I am thoroughly enjoying it. The sound quality is fantastic, VRMs stay relatively cool, and the color scheme is killer.









I'm about to put up a quick video I made with some final build information, details on the motherboard, and my Haswell overclocking experience.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I am running the GENE board; I was hesitant given the lack of information, but I am thoroughly enjoying it. The sound quality is fantastic, VRMs stay relatively cool, and the color scheme is killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to put up a quick video I made with some final build information, details on the motherboard, and my Haswell overclocking experience.


Im about to re do my TJ08-E next weekend, all my parts are on customs still, but one of the things i ordered was GENE VI, as i had very good experience with the GENE IV. As you say there is not much info about it out, so im just wondering about if you had any issues, i see a some user reviews in newegg and 4/5 seems they got a perfect motherboard, but one did had CODE 00 problem, that its is more detailed on ASUS ROG Forum Debug Code 00, did you had any issues at all?


----------



## xSDMx

I have not experienced that issue; the board is working very well.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> another option would be to replace the AP181 with an AP182. it will increase the load noise of the system, however i doubt it would be much louder then the current 770 SLi when it's being cooked like that. this option will bump the 120CFM of the AP181 up to 170CFM of the AP182 @ 2000RPM. the primary benefit would be upping the static pressure from 2.45 mmH2O to 6.1mmH2O which should help alot in terms of getting the cool air between the 2 cards. in all honesty, there really isn't much you can do in an air cooled solution in ANY case when it comes to SLi/xfire. the bottom card will always cook simply because it's being sandwiched like that.
> 
> general rule of thumb, its usually a good idea to stick a little rubber pad or something between the 2 cards so you have maybe a 1/8th inch gap between the 2 cards. it wont solve the problem but it does help the situation alittle by allowing some air to flow between the 2 cards. with increased static pressure of AP182, it might help even more in getting cooling air to the bottom card. but. in reality the only way you will get decent temps in SLi/xfire is with liquid due to ATX specification.


Yea, we have the hdd cage in with the rubber pad, then we cut down a black eraser off a pencil, put a little rubber mount on it and stuck it to the plastic on the bottom card. holds the top one up a little. I will recommend that AP182, I didn't even know it was an option, going to have to buy 3 for my FT02.

Cheers!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> Just did a fun TJ08-E build...


Hi xSDMx, what diameter tubing are you using?. Thanks.

EDIT: I already found out on the third video


----------



## xSDMx

Sorry, Conin - I'm almost as slow at posting as I am at talking.


----------



## torino

Rebuild my rig, with lumi floor..


----------



## Indigo340

Nice clean build, very neat cables !

I have never been a fan of those Corsair pipes though, too long and very ugly


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Rebuild my rig, with lumi floor..


Wow man, this is fantastic! Nice touch on the switch where the 5.25" bay is. Awesome colours, well designed and well thought out!









METALLICACID APPROVES OF THIS BUILD!










MetalicAcid


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I think it's finally done. More in mah build log.
> 
> For the guy who asked about my cables (I can't remember which thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super clean! Nice job.


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Super clean! Nice job.


Thank you thank you! I miss working in it already


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Wow man, this is fantastic! Nice touch on the switch where the 5.25" bay is. Awesome colours, well designed and well thought out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> METALLICACID APPROVES OF THIS BUILD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetalicAcid


thank you master...









btw, the switch is for the led that brights the acrylic covered at 5.25 bays...dont have much time to snap on that lol...

and the lumi is RGB color; in which different colors will show different light intensity..so far blue, magenta, and green attract me the most...


----------



## torino

double post *deleted


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*


What is the temperature of the video cards?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> What is the temperature of the video cards?


Too damn high... I underclocked the top card so that it would stay under 85c. The bottom card was stock, and reached 75c.

if you are looking to SLI on mATX format, then please consider 2 blower style cards.







I have since traded my GTX670 SLI config for a single GTX780.

MetallicAcid


----------



## Djask

Hey, is this under load? I'm looking to fit a couple of GTX 680s from my old build inside here, and having experience with extremely cramped cards, am pretty confident that they can sustain themselves. As you have what looks like an open air design, the fans are being suffocated, thus having insufficient air to cool them down.


----------



## El Media Vida

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Too damn high... I underclocked the top card so that it would stay under 85c. The bottom card was stock, and reached 75c.
> 
> if you are looking to SLI on mATX format, then please consider 2 blower style cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since traded my GTX670 SLI config for a single GTX780.
> 
> MetallicAcid


Really is most hot the card under psu? i thought that the hottest card is the slot 1


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djask*
> 
> Hey, is this under load? I'm looking to fit a couple of GTX 680s from my old build inside here, and having experience with extremely cramped cards, am pretty confident that they can sustain themselves. As you have what looks like an open air design, the fans are being suffocated, thus having insufficient air to cool them down.


Correct







reference coolers do much better than the type I had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Media Vida*
> 
> Really is most hot the card under psu? i thought that the hottest card is the slot 1


Well card number two was the hottest as heat was being exhausted onto it from underneath. And when the 2nd card exhausted it's air, the air had nowhere to go, and just sat inside the case being absorbed into the aluminium plate directly above. It was not good...

MetallicAcid


----------



## danielxcloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSDMx*
> 
> Just did a fun TJ08-E build and put a few videos together:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MALwp30MKz4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKOcxoxWyl0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtRGLJhAudk


This was very helpful. Thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Mixin

Hello.

Is there a way to connect an internal USB 3.0 cable into the non-angled connector on the motherboard, like the Z87 Gryphon without removing the drive cage?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mixin*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Is there a way to connect an internal USB 3.0 cable into the non-angled connector on the motherboard, like the Z87 Gryphon without removing the drive cage?


There should be enough space behind the drive cage to accommodate the cable but it helps to attach it if you remove the cage first then put it back after you are done.


----------



## Mixin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> There should be enough space behind the drive cage to accommodate the cable but it helps to attach it if you remove the cage first then put it back after you are done.


It should be, but it is not enough. Even the main power connector is located close to the drive cage and it is almost half that of USB.


----------



## Qrash

I routed my USB3 cable up and around on the back of the motherboard ...



... and then through one of the tray holes and plugged it in:



No hard drive cage, but there's lots of cable so you should be able to plug it in straight down. Maybe bend the cable a bit. I sometimes use a tie-wrap to make a fold in the cable ( a tight hair-pin type curve).

I sure wish the USB3 motherboard connector or the one on the cable was at 90 degrees. It's be easier and neater.


----------



## Indigo340

If you use a hot air gun to warm the cable enough, you should be able to make sharp bends.


----------



## jimmystempura

I hope I'm not too late to join this club, here is my build:
Sorry for the terrible quality, iPhone snapshot quality is kind of poor.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Thank you thank you! I miss working in it already


Umm, excuse me good Sir. But I hope you honestly thing this is finished...like...it can always be upgraded and modded.









Unless you are actually done and the bank is limiting you (or significant other), in which case, we can all agree with your decision to stop before you can't afford electricity and internet









She is a beaut though, nice and clean.


----------



## Qrash

New members are always welcome! How about some details about your rig? What is that flaming red (or is it orange) rear fan?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> I hope I'm not too late to join this club, here is my build:
> Sorry for the terrible quality, iPhone snapshot quality is kind of poor.


It's never too late! Welcome to the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Umm, excuse me good Sir. But I hope you honestly thing this is finished...like...it can always be upgraded and modded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are actually done and the bank is limiting you (or significant other), in which case, we can all agree with your decision to stop before you can't afford electricity and internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a beaut though, nice and clean.


Haha, that's so evil, tempting him to mod and stuff...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> New members are always welcome! How about some details about your rig? What is that flaming red (or is it orange) rear fan?


That looks like one of the Couger Vortex CF-V12HP 120mm fans. Great performer and killer looks... I would have bought them but they are not sold in Sweden









MetallicAcid


----------



## Conin

A small preview before the rest of the watercooling parts arrive, and maybe the videocards will be upgraded as well along with the PSU cables:


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> It's never too late! Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, that's so evil, tempting him to mod and stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like one of the Couger Vortex CF-V12HP 120mm fans. Great performer and killer looks... I would have bought them but they are not sold in Sweden


Yeah for the price and looks, it beats most of the other competitors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> New members are always welcome! How about some details about your rig? What is that flaming red (or is it orange) rear fan?


Many thanks, It's a COUGAR Vortex CF-V12HP 120MM PWM Fan.


----------



## Sickle-Foot

Hello all,

I am a total newb when it comes to rig building and PC's compared to everybody here, I bought this case after seeing this thread a while back and completed my very first rig. I'd like to say that the rigs here are amazing!

Here is my Newb Rig v1.0. Any suggestions appreciated.

Spec:

Asus P8Z77-M Z77 Socket 1155 8 Channel HD Audio mATX Motherboard/
Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz Socket 1155 6MB Cache
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9
Kingston 256GB V200 SSD
Asus Nvidia GeForce 2GB GTX 670 DirectCU II Graphics Card
Corsair TXM 650W Modular PSU
Corsair Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickle-Foot*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I am a total newb when it comes to rig building and PC's compared to everybody here, I bought this case after seeing this thread a while back and completed my very first rig. I'd like to say that the rigs here are amazing!
> 
> Here is my Newb Rig v1.0. Any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> Spec:
> 
> Asus P8Z77-M Z77 Socket 1155 8 Channel HD Audio mATX Motherboard/
> Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz Socket 1155 6MB Cache
> G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9
> Kingston 256GB V200 SSD
> Asus Nvidia GeForce 2GB GTX 670 DirectCU II Graphics Card
> Corsair TXM 650W Modular PSU
> Corsair Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome to the thread sickle! Always nice to see another TJ08-E owner here









MetallicAcid


----------



## wohwoh

I'm looking at building my first rig that will be primarily be used for gaming and running multiple virtual machines. Water cooling seems to be the route that I want to dive into. Can anyone here recommend me a specific water cooling kit (not closed loop) I can get started with? My budget will allow me to spend at most $150 on this kit. The case I will be using, is of course the TJ08-E







I don't mind removing the HDD cage if necessary.

Thinking about it, with my budget, would it be better if I just stuck with the NH-D14? I don't ever plan to SLI. I'm just hoping to overclock the 4760k.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wohwoh*
> 
> I'm looking at building my first rig that will be primarily be used for gaming and running multiple virtual machines. Water cooling seems to be the route that I want to dive into. Can anyone here recommend me a specific water cooling kit (not closed loop) I can get started with? My budget will allow me to spend at most $150 on this kit. The case I will be using, is of course the TJ08-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind using the HDD cage if necessary.
> 
> Thinking about it, with my budget, would it be better if I just stuck with the NH-D14? I don't ever plan to SLI. I'm just hoping to overclock the 4760k.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You can look into one of the rasa 120mm kits for a 120mm loop or build your own loop with a 180mm radiator and a swiftech cpu block/pump combo. That will help keep things simple unless you wanna get exotic, with $150 it might be your best route to look into those two options. The 180mm radiator is enough for my 2700k at 4.8ghz and the gtx 770 but I added an additional 120mm for good measure later on. With my ambient temps im not sure the extra 120mm lowered temps more than 2-3c. I wasnt scientific with my data this time but it wasnt a huge change and made things look too busy.


----------



## Sickle-Foot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Welcome to the thread sickle! Always nice to see another TJ08-E owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Hello and thanks.

Again, some amazing rigs here. Puts mine to shame, need all my cables hiding but I am new to all of this.


----------



## Caaaarrrt

Here's my TJ08-e build.

i5 2500k
MSI Z68MA-ED55 (B3)
16gb G-Skill ram
2x 120gb Vertex 2
3tb HDD
Antec 920
Sapphire HD7870
Silverstone Strider Plus 850W

Sorry about the crappy pictures.




Very tempted to properly watercool it soon!


----------



## huzzLEE

my TJ08E (previous rig b4 shifting to Prodigy)
overall quite outstanding cable management i can make with this case



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Indigo340

Very nice, that's outstanding cable management !


----------



## Conin

Last week I ordered a few things from FrozenCPU, and yesterdat they arrived:







So, probably this weekend I'll be finishing the first part of this build, the only thing left are still the videocards, I'm not decided yet.


----------



## Seredin

Norprene brofist


----------



## pyronical

Reporting in with my simple/clean build (in sig).


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyronical*
> 
> Reporting in with my simple/clean build (in sig).


Can I ask why you need a mouse pad for your keyboard?


----------



## pyronical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Can I ask why you need a mouse pad for your keyboard?


Was a free gift.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyronical*
> 
> Was a free gift.


Ahhhhh... That Goliathus XL pad has just always been an accessory I've just never understood.

Nice build, btw.


----------



## pyronical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Ahhhhh... That Goliathus XL pad has just always been an accessory I've just never understood.


I agree, would never buy it. Computer Lounge (one of the top PC parts suppliers in Auckland) just gave it to me when I bought a bunch of stuff from them, I guess they couldn't even sell it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Nice build, btw.


Cheers


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTRLurself*
> 
> Can I ask why you need a mouse pad for your keyboard?


I like the big mousepad because I slide my keyboard a lot and hate the idea of scratching my door.


----------



## CTRLurself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> I slide my keyboard a lot and hate the idea of scratching my door.


----------



## Seredin

Desk. It's a door, but I use it as a desk.
It's complicated (-_-)


----------



## somebadlemonade

not as complicated as a moss covered three handled family gredunza. . .

so you use an old door as a desktop and have stuff under it to make it a desk, or something similar


----------



## Seredin

It's a new door. Well, actually it's a door blank. It's the cheapest, most solid piece of wood you can buy from what I can tell. I had a thread up once upon a time about how to make a super sturdy, super cheap big desk. It's awesome.


----------



## Dekkers

Do any of you guys run an SLI setup on the Asus Gryphon board?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Desk. It's a door, but I use it as a desk.
> It's complicated (-_-)












Nice one Seredin!

MetallicAcid


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Seredin!
> 
> MetallicAcid


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It's a new door. Well, actually it's a door blank. It's the cheapest, most solid piece of wood you can buy from what I can tell. *I had a thread up once upon a time about how to make a super sturdy, super cheap big desk.* It's awesome.


I stumbled across that thread last year using Stumbleupon, that was my first intro to this forum, then when I was doing some research on the TJ, I saw your avatar again, I new I had seen it before ! That door/desktop idea is so simple but not many people had seen it before, well done !


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It's a new door. Well, actually it's a door blank. It's the cheapest, most solid piece of wood you can buy from what I can tell. I had a thread up once upon a time about how to make a super sturdy, super cheap big desk. It's awesome.


Re. the door....I guess it is not everybodys idea of a desktop but it could OPEN up a new trend. Perhaps even fit a security lock to it if necessary.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It's a new door. Well, actually it's a door blank. It's the cheapest, most solid piece of wood you can buy from what I can tell. I had a thread up once upon a time about how to make a super sturdy, super cheap big desk. It's awesome.


entered twice by mistake, so removed


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Norprene brofist


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Desk. *It's a door, but I use it as a desk*.
> It's complicated (-_-)


LOL


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I stumbled across that thread last year using Stumbleupon, that was my first intro to this forum, then when I was doing some research on the TJ, I saw your avatar again, I new I had seen it before ! That door/desktop idea is so simple but not many people had seen it before, well done !


Yeah! I think I wrote that thread in early January as my sort of intro to the website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Re. the door....I guess it is not everybodys idea of a desktop but it could OPEN up a new trend. Perhaps even fit a security lock to it if necessary.


bu dum tshhh


----------



## DopplerShift

So I'm considering the TJ08-E but my only concern right now is the noise of the AP181. My current rig runs on a Antec Mini P180; it's an amazing case and extremely quiet. I was planning on replacing it with the Mini P280 but Antec axed it, so I've gone on researching other mATX cases and it looks like the TJ08-E is the leader of the pack. Does anyone have any experience with both of these cases and can tell me what I can expect with regards to noise? I am planning to run the AP181 with a fan controller at 500rpm as I've understood anything above that is too loud.


----------



## Indigo340

I think 500RPM is a little low to aim for as it's below the recommended lowest speed for the AP181 but you may find it quiet enough on it's low setting. The main benefit of the AP181 is the amount of air that it can move and the pressure it produces, if your system is high spec with high wattage processors and produces a lot of heat then you will need to run the fan on it's higher setting. If like me, you choose low wattage chips and parts, you could swap the fan for a quieter one and even slow that down and still get adequate cooling. What system are you planning to put in the TJ08-E ?

Check my specs in my sig, you will see that a modest build can be completely silent and even when I want a little extra cooling and switch to the fan to high speed, it is still quieter than the AP181 on low speed.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> So I'm considering the TJ08-E but my only concern right now is the noise of the AP181. My current rig runs on a Antec Mini P180; it's an amazing case and extremely quiet. I was planning on replacing it with the Mini P280 but Antec axed it, so I've gone on researching other mATX cases and it looks like the TJ08-E is the leader of the pack. Does anyone have any experience with both of these cases and can tell me what I can expect with regards to noise? I am planning to run the AP181 with a fan controller at 500rpm as I've understood anything above that is too loud.


Really comes down to each indivudual expectation, the TJ08-e was reviewed by SPCR, SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved and got the editor choice, so you can build a quiet pc on it, quoting from that review,
Quote:


> The Temjin TJ08-E ships with a single 18 cm 3-pin Air Penetrator fan with the model number "S1803212HN-3M" which is the same fan included with the Sugo SG07. It has a top speed of ~1200 RPM and a power rating of 0.45 amps (5.4W). Its acoustic character is reasonably good with a smooth profile at lower speeds. It also has a slight hum that becomes more pronounced at medium speed but is drowned out by air turbulence at higher speeds.
> 
> Powered by a full 12V, the low speed setting is disappointing, measuring an unacceptable 27 [email protected] (equivalent to 7V at the high speed setting). We recommend using the low setting combined with some kind of voltage control, either via your motherboard or a dedicated fan control device. 9V~10V is a good starting range depending on the other components in the system.


To me 1200rpm is very noisy, at 900rpm (the low switch setting on the case) it still very noticeble, around 600rpm (where i use mine) start to become not so loud, still can hear it at 1m on very quiet night but this is as low as im willing to go without sacrificing more temps in the cooling side. Play with it, the fan is good, just loud, so undervolt it to whatever you like.


----------



## DopplerShift

Thanks for your replies,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I think 500RPM is a little low to aim for as it's below the recommended lowest speed for the AP181 but you may find it quiet enough on it's low setting. The main benefit of the AP181 is the amount of air that it can move and the pressure it produces, if your system is high spec with high wattage processors and produces a lot of heat then you will need to run the fan on it's higher setting. If like me, you choose low wattage chips and parts, you could swap the fan for a quieter one and even slow that down and still get adequate cooling. What system are you planning to put in the TJ08-E ?
> 
> Check my specs in my sig, you will see that a modest build can be completely silent and even when I want a little extra cooling and switch to the fan to high speed, it is still quieter than the AP181 on low speed.


I was thinking i7-4770K, GTX 770, Samsung 840 Pro 512GB, Seasonic X-560. Still debating whether I should put an HDD in there as well; I plan to remove the cage to enable better airflow and more clearance for the CPU cooler, so if I were to install an HDD it'd be in the lower 3.5" bay. How does the TJ08-E handle HDD vibrations down there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Really comes down to each indivudual expectation, the TJ08-e was reviewed by SPCR, SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved and got the editor choice, so you can build a quiet pc on it, quoting from that review,
> To me 1200rpm is very noisy, at 900rpm (the low switch setting on the case) it still very noticeble, around 600rpm (where i use mine) start to become not so loud, still can hear it at 1m on very quiet night but this is as low as im willing to go without sacrificing more temps in the cooling side. Play with it, the fan is good, just loud, so undervolt it to whatever you like.


Yes I have read that review myself, it was my first introduction to this case









I guess I could always order that Phobya 180mm if I find the stock fan noise unsatisfying.


----------



## Indigo340

Not sure the Phobya fan at low speed would be up to the job of cooling that rig effectively and at full speed it's not really much quieter than the AP181 on low.

I don't notice any vibes from my HDD in the lowest slot.


----------



## DopplerShift

Does it help if you mount the AP181 with rubber screws like these


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> Does it help if you mount the AP181 with rubber screws like these


In my experience the rubber scrwes help a lot when the fans are not balanced well, but in most cases they dont much. The fan is big, its 32mm thick, the phobia wont cool as good as FM181, with that said there is always compromises that we all value and accept depending into what we are looking. But my advise is just use the FM181 and not get the rubber screwes, test it as it is, and undervolt the frontal fan from 500-800rpm, see how you like, personally im really happy with it at 600rpm and the case design is incredible effective to cool GPU/CPU, either way, i wouldnt invest before testing what comes included and then decide upon what i like or dislike about it.

Some suggestions on what you are choosing,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> I was thinking i7-4770K, GTX 770, Samsung 840 Pro 512GB, Seasonic X-560. Still debating whether I should put an HDD in there as well; I plan to remove the cage to enable better airflow and more clearance for the CPU cooler, so if I were to install an HDD it'd be in the lower 3.5" bay. How does the TJ08-E handle HDD vibrations down there?


Since you are into making it quiet, get a Thermalright HR02 Macho, great cooler also got the editors choice in SPCR, Thermalright HR-02 Macho Quiet/Fanless Cooler, this is how i run mine and been great for two years.

For the GTX770 go with MSI N770, the design of the fins will be very good for a frontal fan, and been reviewed to be a very quiet cooler.

For motherboard, i would recommend Asus Maximus Gene VI, specially since it will come with FanXpert2 that will give you better control of your 3pin and 4pin fans (if you like to run extra software from asus).

For HDD, if you can afford it, avoid it, SSDs like Crucial M500 already has a version of 960GB that its very close to Samsung 840rpo 512gb in price. Also samsung is releasing the 840EVO soon, that will also have 1tb version for $650.... so this would be the quietest route. But if you need a mechanical hdd for storage, then go with something that dont vibrate that much and its quiet, like Western Digital Red 3TB

For the PSU, although the X560 is a great choice, im running mine with X660 no regrets. There is a sale atm that its worth considering, Seasonic X-650 $115 - $15 MIR - $20 Cupon = $80.


----------



## daMystery1

Some suggestions on what you are choosing,
Since you are into making it quiet, get a Thermalright HR02 Macho, great cooler also got the editors choice in SPCR, Thermalright HR-02 Macho Quiet/Fanless Cooler, this is how i run mine and been great for two years.

Hi
For your info the thermalright HR-02 Macho, suffix is now called: Macho Rev.A Apparently it is the same item with modified fan clips to better clear the memory.
Cheers


----------



## DopplerShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hidden
> 
> 
> 
> In my experience the rubber scrwes help a lot when the fans are not balanced well, but in most cases they dont much. The fan is big, its 32mm thick, the phobia wont cool as good as FM181, with that said there is always compromises that we all value and accept depending into what we are looking. But my advise is just use the FM181 and not get the rubber screwes, test it as it is, and undervolt the frontal fan from 500-800rpm, see how you like, personally im really happy with it at 600rpm and the case design is incredible effective to cool GPU/CPU, either way, i wouldnt invest before testing what comes included and then decide upon what i like or dislike about it.
> 
> Some suggestions on what you are choosing,
> Since you are into making it quiet, get a Thermalright HR02 Macho, great cooler also got the editors choice in SPCR, Thermalright HR-02 Macho Quiet/Fanless Cooler, this is how i run mine and been great for two years.
> 
> For the GTX770 go with MSI N770, the design of the fins will be very good for a frontal fan, and been reviewed to be a very quiet cooler.
> 
> For motherboard, i would recommend Asus Maximus Gene VI, specially since it will come with FanXpert2 that will give you better control of your 3pin and 4pin fans (if you like to run extra software from asus).
> 
> For HDD, if you can afford it, avoid it, SSDs like Crucial M500 already has a version of 960GB that its very close to Samsung 840rpo 512gb in price. Also samsung is releasing the 840EVO soon, that will also have 1tb version for $650.... so this would be the quietest route. But if you need a mechanical hdd for storage, then go with something that dont vibrate that much and its quiet, like Western Digital Red 3TB
> 
> For the PSU, although the X560 is a great choice, im running mine with X660 no regrets. There is a sale atm that its worth considering, Seasonic X-650 $115 - $15 MIR - $20 Cupon = $80.


Thanks for the suggestions, the N770 looks really nice from the reviews/tests. I think I'm gonna go without an HDD, just get a fat SSD and keep all my media on my NAS.

Do you run the HR-02 fanless? currently in my Mini P180 I have a fanless Ninja 2 rev. B cooling an i7-860, it works really well because the case has excellent airflow.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> Do you run the HR-02 fanless? currently in my Mini P180 I have a fanless Ninja 2 rev. B cooling an i7-860, it works really well because the case has excellent airflow.


I dont run it fanless, there was someone in this thread that did run it fanless, just with the frontal case fan. Haswell with slight OC start to get hot really fast, so idk if its such a good idea, but its up to you to try, the Thermalright HR-02 Macho comes with the fan, and it does fit, i just did a build for a friend with a PS07 (same as TJ08-E in dimensions) and the fan fitted fine. The airflow on TJ08-E should better than P180 but idk if i would run a 4770K fanless.... its more up to you to test, i wouldn't but this is the fun of the hobby. To me fanless loses some appeal once other fans are in the system, its just a matter of turning all fans down where they are inaudible for the user.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzLEE*
> 
> my TJ08E (previous rig b4 shifting to Prodigy)
> overall quite outstanding cable management i can make with this case
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a clean build. Well Done.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.




http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html







http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html

http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html










MetallicAcid


----------



## CaptainZombie

I have a few questions after seeing this awesome case at Fry's earlier today. I am looking for a smaller mATX case that can replace the Grandia GD08 as my HTPC case. I would ultimately turn the case horizontally so it can sit on my AV rack. It's between the Corsair 350D and the TJ08-E.



I had modded the GD08 in a not so great way to get water cooling in there, but had to remove the H60 as the RAD was pushing on the North Bridge of the mobo. Then it was also sitting on the ram.

1. Can I take the feet off the case very easily? I would probably add stereo style feet to the case.

2. If I am using the H60 to cool the CPU and I have the EXGA 770 ACX running in my system, will I have potential issues with heat? I see MetallicAcid has the 780 running in this case.

3. I would remove the HDD chassis and install my one 3.5" HDD to the floor slot or place both in the optical drive bay. If the HDD's are in the optical bay, with no air movement up there, do they get very hot? Can I add a fan up there some how to add air circulation?

4. Is the 180mm fan in the front quiet or is there another fan that is recommended to swap out?

My goal is to keep the heat down in this case but also keep my system as quiet as possible.


----------



## pyronical

Have a look at my case, I removed the HDD cage, and I am using a 780 w/ACX. Runs very cool.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyronical*
> 
> Have a look at my case, I removed the HDD cage, and I am using a 780 w/ACX. Runs very cool.


Nice, I just looked at your build. Does the 780 not get hot at all in the slot its in since its not too far from the PSU and there is a lack of airflow there?


----------



## alcal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Dear god you are a master

edit: that was my 700th post!


----------



## 66racer

Metalicacid-

Amazing work!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


I...I cant...Find the right words for now neat she is.

It is a obsessive compulsive's wet dream.

You said hell no to zip ties like the rest of us cavemen use and "riveted?" on your own anchors.
+Rep

Edit: moved spoiler to cover more of the post (unfortunately)


----------



## BadDad62

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid






MA That's given me a hard on!!


----------



## pyronical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.


Definitely the best TJ08-e build that I've seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Nice, I just looked at your build. Does the 780 not get hot at all in the slot its in since its not too far from the PSU and there is a lack of airflow there?


Nope not at all, runs cool as you could hope for.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alcal*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Dear god you are a master
> 
> edit: that was my 700th post!


Thanks Al, and congratulations on the 700th post!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Metalicacid-
> 
> Amazing work!


Cheers mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I...I cant...Find the right words for now neat she is.
> 
> It is a obsessive compulsive's wet dream.
> 
> You said hell no to zip ties like the rest of us cavemen use and "riveted?" on your own anchors.
> +Rep
> 
> Edit: moved spoiler to cover more of the post (unfortunately)


Thank you squishy. I thought that the cable management options were too limited on the backside, so I just created my own backplate so I could route them the way I wanted







As you could imagine, I am very happy with the results"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> MA That's given me a hard on!!


Sexy time!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyronical*
> 
> Definitely the best TJ08-e build that I've seen.
> Nope not at all, runs cool as you could hope for.


Cheers mate! I wonder if I can make the front page now?

MetallicAcid


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyronical*
> 
> Definitely the best TJ08-e build that I've seen.
> Nope not at all, runs cool as you could hope for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Thanks Al, and congratulations on the 700th post!
> Cheers mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you squishy. I thought that the cable management options were too limited on the backside, so I just created my own backplate so I could route them the way I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you could imagine, I am very happy with the results"
> Sexy time!!
> Cheers mate! I wonder if I can make the front page now?
> 
> MetallicAcid


How are the noise levels on the TJ08? I keep reading all kinds of different opinions on the noise in this case.

This is crazy, 2 Titan's in this case:


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How are the noise levels on the TJ08? I keep reading all kinds of different opinions on the noise in this case.
> 
> This is crazy, 2 Titan's in this case:


Since going water cooling, I am very happy with the noise levels. I run it on halfway on my fan controller, and it just sounds like it is moving air.

MetallicAcid


----------



## Kurio

Hey bros. Which PSU can I fit here? I got a HX 1050 big ass, doesnt work or?


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> Hey bros. Which PSU can I fit here? I got a HX 1050 big ass, doesnt work or?


160mm max.


----------



## Kurio

150mm x 86mm x 200mm doesn't work at all then? :]]


----------



## Qrash

No. There's a bend in the metal side walls that surround the PS. A 200 mm PS would smack into the bend. Here's a photo from above of my PS which is only 140 mm in length:



The only way would be to have some of it hanging out the back instead and I don't think that's really practical. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## Kurio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> No. There's a bend in the metal side walls that surround the PS. A 200 mm PS would smack into the bend. Here's a photo from above of my PS which is only 140 mm in length:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way would be to have some of it hanging out the back instead and I don't think that's really practical. Sorry for the bad news.


FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKIN HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLQAW RGTBJSGFHKFBD


----------



## DopplerShift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I dont run it fanless, there was someone in this thread that did run it fanless, just with the frontal case fan. Haswell with slight OC start to get hot really fast, so idk if its such a good idea, but its up to you to try, the Thermalright HR-02 Macho comes with the fan, and it does fit, i just did a build for a friend with a PS07 (same as TJ08-E in dimensions) and the fan fitted fine. The airflow on TJ08-E should better than P180 but idk if i would run a 4770K fanless.... its more up to you to test, i wouldn't but this is the fun of the hobby. To me fanless loses some appeal once other fans are in the system, its just a matter of turning all fans down where they are inaudible for the user.


How about a Thermalright Venomous X with an 800 RPM Gentle Typhoon (basically inaudible) and no exhaust fan? seems like the Venomous X scored really high on SPCR, same for the Gentle Typhoon.

Also, has anyone tried replacing the AP181 with the AP182 and running it at 500rpm? what kind of difference in noise does it make?


----------



## daMystery1

Hi Metalic

Re. Those cable clamp screws...They appear to be HT Button Head Socket screws - I imagine that you tightened the rear nuts prior to fitting the extra wiring panel ?? .

Cheers


----------



## Patosan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> Does it help if you mount the AP181 with rubber screws


I thought I'd make a 1.5mm cushion ring for the AP181 fan, though after fitting I think the mounting screws are so firm that perhaps the cushion has little effect. Anyway with cutter and cheap $1. desk mat sheet out I decided to block up the huge gaps around the 3.5 inch bay cover since they're dust access points. Couldn't stop and did the 5 inch bay covers too.

I may continue the theme thru the whole case, as a kind of sound proofing and color accent ... I'll sleep on it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Finally got one of my Swiftech Komodo 7970 blocks, now waiting for the second one woot!


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> How about a Thermalright Venomous X with an 800 RPM Gentle Typhoon (basically inaudible) and no exhaust fan? seems like the Venomous X scored really high on SPCR, same for the Gentle Typhoon.


Personally i prefer PWM fans, like Scythe Slipstreams PWM that can drop down 300rpm. I have owned GT for a long time, and they are good fans, just no PWM. The Macho imo is better than Venomous, price preformance, also the Macho has widder spacing on the fins, in most scenarios works better for low airflow fans, most of the people on SPCR atm are building on 212 for the price, then Machos is very common, and then twin towers like silver arrow, i dont see much of venoms anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DopplerShift*
> 
> Also, has anyone tried replacing the AP181 with the AP182 and running it at 500rpm? what kind of difference in noise does it make?


The AP181 can be drop down around 430rpm or so, that the least you can undervolt it, no clicking that i can hear, this is my fanXpert2 pic on it,



Personlly i dont think there is much difference, at the same rpms, but i havent tried the AP182 to see if it can go lower.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi Metalic
> 
> Re. Those cable clamp screws...They appear to be HT Button Head Socket screws - I imagine that you tightened the rear nuts prior to fitting the extra wiring panel ?? .
> 
> Cheers


Hey mate.

There are no rear nuts, but instead, I drilled holes into the aluminium backplate and tapped those holes to fit M3 screws.

MetallicAcid


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> 150mm x 86mm x 200mm doesn't work at all then? :]]


I,m pretty sure you can get up to 190mm to that first bend.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I,m pretty sure you can get up to 190mm to that first bend.


I had a silverstone Lightning 1300W PSU which is 180mm, it fit with great prejudice.

Going any bigger would require molding that bend there to accommodate it and the metal in this case is not very forgiving, 'paint flicks everywhere'.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How are the noise levels on the TJ08? I keep reading all kinds of different opinions on the noise in this case...


I think it depends a lot on personal appreciation, for some, a fan may sound "silent" while for others the same fan could be the annoying sound ever.

For me, the TJ08-E noise levels are really low even if I put the front fan at the "high" setting; besides that, my rear fan is a NoiseBlocker Multiframe PWM set to "Turbo" via the motherboard's BIOS. I don't have an "air" CPU cooler since I'm on watercooling instead. My videocard at the moment is a 680 Classified with the fan set to auto for a normal operation, and manually set to 40% when gaming.

Under all those conditions, I would say the TJ08-E have very low noise levels.


----------



## Qrash

The distance between a 5.25 inch drive bay's side mounting holes is 79.25 mm as per the "SFF-8551 Specification for Form Factor of 5.25" CD Drives". I took the side photo of the TJ08-E on the product page at the Silverstone website and compared the number of image pixels between the 5.25 bay holes to the distance from the PS side panel bend to the rear panel. This gives me 194 mm. If I was home, I'd just measure it of course.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> I think it depends a lot on personal appreciation, for some, a fan may sound "silent" while for others the same fan could be the annoying sound ever.
> 
> For me, the TJ08-E noise levels are really low even if I put the front fan at the "high" setting; besides that, my rear fan is a NoiseBlocker Multiframe PWM set to "Turbo" via the motherboard's BIOS. I don't have an "air" CPU cooler since I'm on watercooling instead. My videocard at the moment is a 680 Classified with the fan set to auto for a normal operation, and manually set to 40% when gaming.
> 
> Under all those conditions, I would say the TJ08-E have very low noise levels.


Well it also depends on what you are comparing it to and the environment you are using it in too. Compared to a vacuum cleaner it's pretty quiet but in a darkened anechoic chamber late at night it would be unbearable. If you have got used to a reasonable level of noise from your PC then you shouldn't have any problems but if you appreciate an ultra quiet environment then you can find quieter fans although they might not provide sufficient cooling.

For me ultra quiet is far more important than ultra performance, my benchmark is that it must be quieter than my own breathing. The TJ08-E is not a particularly 'quiet' case due to it's open frame construction and small size with exposed fans on top and front. There are other cases which have a far superior design when it comes to noise reduction but the one thing that sets it apart from the rest is the 180mm front fan which can blow good amounts of air at relatively low sound levels which means it is possible to design a system which needs only this single intake fan. The benefits of this are that it filters all the air entering the case which keeps things nice and clean on the inside. If you change the fan for a lower speed unit with lower airflow, it can be extremely quiet but you either have to sacrifice performance or cool temps.

Every fan you add to a system will add noise and heat and require power, a minimalist system with low power requirements will be far quieter than a system designed for high benchmark scores, no matter what case you put it in.

The TJ08-E is not noisy at all, it's what you put inside that makes the noise, more fans = more noise. There are some excellent choices for cases right now which will allow you to design an extremely high performance system and run it at moderately low temps with '_relatively low noise_' levels but there is no challenge in that. The TJ08-E has an unusual internal layout and a very small overall size which appeals to a wide range of people and presents it's own unique set of challenges. Some of the systems that people have managed to squeeze inside this tiny little case are absolutely astonishing but I wouldn't describe any of them as 'silent'.
Adding some acoustic dampening material will help reduce case vibrations and also reduces noise levels but this really only helps if your system is producing low noise levels below 16dbA, it makes very little difference if you are using noisy fans.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Alrighty everyone! I would like to present to you part 1 of 2, of the final pictures for my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03074-2_zpsdaaea579.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03072-2_zpsb2e7adac.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03064_zpscff37a95.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/Justin_Ohlsen/media/DSC03062-2_zpsd375e47d.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Love what you did with the GPU. Awesome work as usual.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Finally got one of my Swiftech Komodo 7970 blocks, now waiting for the second one woot!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1584937/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


oh yeah, I know the feels.


----------



## kokpa

Can someone suggest me a fan controler? I was thinking going Lamptron,. but it is hard to get it in slovenia. I could get lamptron FC6 for 39eur is this goood price?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Love what you did with the GPU. Awesome work as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, I know the feels.


Cheers miron :Thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Can someone suggest me a fan controler? I was thinking going Lamptron,. but it is hard to get it in slovenia. I could get lamptron FC6 for 39eur is this goood price?


I can recommend the Lamptron FC9







great controller with 50w on every channel!

MetallicAcid


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Well it also depends on what you are comparing it to and the environment you are using it in too. Compared to a vacuum cleaner it's pretty quiet but in a darkened anechoic chamber late at night it would be unbearable. If you have got used to a reasonable level of noise from your PC then you shouldn't have any problems but if you appreciate an ultra quiet environment then you can find quieter fans although they might not provide sufficient cooling.
> 
> For me ultra quiet is far more important than ultra performance, my benchmark is that it must be quieter than my own breathing. The TJ08-E is not a particularly 'quiet' case due to it's open frame construction and small size with exposed fans on top and front. There are other cases which have a far superior design when it comes to noise reduction but the one thing that sets it apart from the rest is the 180mm front fan which can blow good amounts of air at relatively low sound levels which means it is possible to design a system which needs only this single intake fan. The benefits of this are that it filters all the air entering the case which keeps things nice and clean on the inside. If you change the fan for a lower speed unit with lower airflow, it can be extremely quiet but you either have to sacrifice performance or cool temps.
> 
> Every fan you add to a system will add noise and heat and require power, a minimalist system with low power requirements will be far quieter than a system designed for high benchmark scores, no matter what case you put it in.
> 
> The TJ08-E is not noisy at all, it's what you put inside that makes the noise, more fans = more noise. There are some excellent choices for cases right now which will allow you to design an extremely high performance system and run it at moderately low temps with '_relatively low noise_' levels but there is no challenge in that. The TJ08-E has an unusual internal layout and a very small overall size which appeals to a wide range of people and presents it's own unique set of challenges. Some of the systems that people have managed to squeeze inside this tiny little case are absolutely astonishing but I wouldn't describe any of them as 'silent'.
> Adding some acoustic dampening material will help reduce case vibrations and also reduces noise levels but this really only helps if your system is producing low noise levels below 16dbA, it makes very little difference if you are using noisy fans.


Whole problem are exposed fans, especially front one. If you are looking for really quiet case, I would say tj08-e isn't good choice. Quiet maniacs will trade cooling power for silence. So you want case with 0 exposed fans, everything under some cover, front door, damping on each panel, and you only use best quality 120mm fans at very low ~600 rpm. Temperatures will be awful if you also use powerful gpu, but that is tradeoff.
Tj08-e is better at providing very good cooling, at reasonable noise levels. But for sure I wouldn't recommend this case for hardcore quiet pc enthusiasts.


----------



## jimmystempura

Here is an updated look for my build:



CPU Cooler is mounted differently since my motherboard has it's CPU Socket very close to the PCI slot so I can only mount it facing down with the CPU fan as exhaust along with the rear exhaust for sucking hot air out of the case. Despite this setup, I am able to do a light overclock on my i5-3570k from 3.4GHz to 4.0GHz with core temps staying around a 50-60C~ range.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Here is an updated look for my build:
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Cooler is mounted differently since my motherboard has it's CPU Socket very close to the PCI slot so I can only mount it facing down with the CPU fan as exhaust along with the rear exhaust for sucking hot air out of the case. Despite this setup, I am able to do a light overclock on my i5-3570k from 3.4GHz to 4.0GHz with core temps staying around a 50-60C~ range.


Jimmystempura

Hi
Seems to defy the direction of airflow having a fan in anything other than the direction of airflow

MATX would normally allow the video card to go up 1 PCIE slot - assuming the higher was a x16 slot.

What Motherboard is it, An ITX ??

Cheers


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Jimmystempura
> 
> Hi
> Seems to defy the direction of airflow having a fan in anything other than the direction of airflow
> 
> MATX would normally allow the video card to go up 1 PCIE slot - assuming the higher was a x16 slot.
> 
> What Motherboard is it, An ITX ??
> 
> Cheers


This is a Mini-ITX build and the exhaust fan setups are not ideal but they work. My rear exhaust fan takes in the heat from the CPU fan easily but is more preferable if the CPU fan was able to push air through the heatsink for better temperature results. The CPU socket on this ASRock Z77E-ITX is positioned higher than the regular spots than any other ITX, Micro ATX and ATX motherboards so this is the only way to position this XIGMATEK Dark Knight Cooler.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Whole problem are exposed fans, especially front one. If you are looking for really quiet case, I would say tj08-e isn't good choice. Quiet maniacs will trade cooling power for silence. So you want case with 0 exposed fans, everything under some cover, front door, damping on each panel, and you only use best quality 120mm fans at very low ~600 rpm. Temperatures will be awful if you also use powerful gpu, but that is tradeoff.
> Tj08-e is better at providing very good cooling, at reasonable noise levels. But for sure I wouldn't recommend this case for hardcore quiet pc enthusiasts.


While i agree with most of what you posted, SPCR reviewed the case, SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved and got the editors choice, even quiet oriented design cases like corsair 550d, antec solo II all got silver awards... not saying its quieter by this, but the TJ08-E has very good design for cooling, the only issue with it, is tha frontal fan is too loud, 1300rpm is too loud imo, 900rpm (low switch) is still very noticible, around 600rpm starts to become tolerable you could only hear it under a very noise free envoirement. Atm i have mine with FanXpert2, and at idle it maintains it at 430rpm, where its totally inaudible, and when i game it ramps it to 600rpm where its very quiet still.

While i think the TJ08-E was not design for quiet setup as the primary goal, thanks to its great cooling and design it can be done very easily.


----------



## sinkfish

Guys, any thoughts with this gpu temps in our case - EVGA GTX 660 Ti 3GB FTW?
I believe someone here using this gpu now.


----------



## seraph84

a quick google says it's a blower style - so i'm going to say no issue.

generally speaking the blowers are fine and the open coolers cause more problems.

having said that, i'm running a single 7950 which is an open cooler and i don't have any temp issues. they're not the coldest temps in the world - but they're definitely cool enough.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Hi all,

I have just ordered some new components for a 2nd build in another one of these cases, and again wondering what cooler to get.

I have on order Asus Gene Z87, 4770K, Patriot Viper 2400Mhz.. (The viper looks lower than my old Dominator GT)

I plan to try yet again to use the hard drive cage, if possible, currently I only have the Samsung SSD and a 4tb Hitachi HDD, as such am thinking of something along the lines of a all in one water cooler with 120mm fan size for rear of case.

Anyone know of anything recommended for Haswell and this motherboard/case combination. Or will pretty much any fit? Is a Corsair H60 underpowered and should I be looking at the likes of an Antec Kuhler H2o 920?

Would the mPCIe Combo II expansion card slot interfere with any rear mounted cooler?

Thankyou

Edit. Full spec list so far.

Intel Core i7-4770K
Asus Z87 MAXIMUS VI GENE
Patriot Viper "Black Mamba" Gen 3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 2400MHz
MSI HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition
LG BH16NS40 16x SATA Internal BDRW
Samsung 256GB SSD 840 PRO
Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 4TB
Seasonic X-Series 650w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply
Silverstone TemJin TJ08B-E Midi Tower Case


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> a quick google says it's a blower style - so i'm going to say no issue.
> 
> generally speaking the blowers are fine and the open coolers cause more problems.
> 
> having said that, i'm running a single 7950 which is an open cooler and i don't have any temp issues. they're not the coldest temps in the world - but they're definitely cool enough.


Nice.. I'm buying one in my place because of discount sale.







Hoping blower type fan cooler is great in this case.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Guys, any thoughts with this gpu temps in our case - EVGA GTX 660 Ti 3GB FTW?
> I believe someone here using this gpu now.


Im not a big fan on blower style gpus, at least with my experience in this case. I originally built my tj08e with an asus gtx570 dcii aftermarket fan style cooler. Heat would get pushed into the case, gpu and cpu temps went up maybe 2-3c compared to my mid atx case (rosewill blackhawk). So i eventually got an asus dcii gtx 670 which cooled well, but ended up returning for a blower style evga 670ftw thinking it would be better for temps. Well compared to the asus 670 the evga blower 670 ran about 2c hotter and was much louder to keep temps down. Cpu temps i didnt recall being much cooler either.

So moral of the story is that blower stlye coolers make more noise and are generally less efficient. im guessing in an matx sli scenario it may be more beneficial but I dont care for them. If you dont plan on heavy overclocking and ambient temps stay below 78f you can get away with a quiet blower gpu but otherwise to keep temps on the gpu down you will need to keep the fan speed up which means noise.


----------



## kokpa

guys what do you think? I would take 180mm fan out and put in 120mm AIO cooler for cooling my graphic card. I looking for silence and good temp in idle. And i would buy a fan controller if i can find one in my country. Would it be bad if i put 120mm aio in front and turned fans so that they would suck air from inside? Now is h80 on cpu on push/pull front(180) in and h80 out. I now that i would need some modification, is it worth it? And another suggestion is to place aio cooler for graphic in 5,25 bays and leave 180mm fan and hope for good temp of mother board. or just buy blower style 760 4gb and fan conntroler for 180mm fan, I just cant control it right with onboard maximus gene iv aisuite.


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> guys what do you think? I would take 180mm fan out and put in 120mm AIO cooler for cooling my graphic card. I looking for silence and good temp in idle. And i would buy a fan controller if i can find one in my country. Would it be bad if i put 120mm aio in front and turned fans so that they would suck air from inside? Now is h80 on cpu on push/pull front(180) in and h80 out. I now that i would need some modification, is it worth it? And another suggestion is to place aio cooler for graphic in 5,25 bays and leave 180mm fan and hope for good temp of mother board. or just buy blower style 760 4gb and fan conntroler for 180mm fan, I just cant control it right with onboard maximus gene iv aisuite.


I would not recommend taking out the 180mm fan as it is literally the cases only hope of drawing fresh air into the case, blower design cards are usually more preferable with this case design because you have no hassle in exhausting the hot air. I don't think case was meant for open air setups but there is mesh holes at the far back side that was probably meant for dual fan video cards. It is safer to just go for blower video cards since you have an extra PCI slot and you can SLI later on without much increase in temps.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Hi,

I am now at the last stage of this build, and only looking for a decent cooling set up for the MicroATX build below, not sure what has been tested and found to work best for Haswell?

As I want to use the HDD cage on this case, I believe large air coolers will be a last resort, at a stretch I can place the HDD and SSD elsewhere, but it compromises GPU support and future storage.

As such I was thinking of an all in one water cooler of the 120mm fan type, fitting to the rear of the case, but wonder if there are any compatibility issues known with this mobo/case/coolers? And will the mPCIe Combo II expansion slot be compromised?

Any suggestions would be great, even if it is just known coolers that are currently superb with Haswell.

A full water cooled custom loop will be out of the question for now. When I can drop the optic drives and change current storage requirements it may be a future possibility.

Most of below I have, the rest arrives today, I just have no cooler as yet.

*YOUR BASKET*
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K 3.50GHz (Haswell) Socket LGA1150 Processor - Retail *£275.99*
1 x MSI HD 7950 Twin Frozr III Boost Edition 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card **NEW REVISION** *£239.99*
1 x Samsung 256GB SSD 840 PRO SATA 6Gb/s Basic - (MZ-7PD256BW) *£193.99*
1 x Asus Z87 MAXIMUS VI GENE Intel Z87 (Socket 1150) DDR3 Micro ATX Motherboard *£169.99*
1 x Hitachi Deskstar 7K4000 4TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache 7200RPM - OEM (0S03356) HDD *£163.99*
1 x Seasonic X-Series 650w '80 Plus Gold' Modular Power Supply *£119.99*
1 x Silverstone TemJin TJ08B-E Midi Tower Case - Black (SST-TJ08B-E USB 3.0) *£83.99*
1 x Patriot Viper "Black Mamba" Generation 3 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C10 2400MHz Dual Channel Memory Kit (PV38G240C0K) *£73.99*
1 x LG CH10LS28 BD-ROM 10x BluRay ROM / DVDRW SATA-II Optical Drive - Black (Retail) *£63.98*
*Total : £1,407.32* (includes shipping : £17.85).


----------



## SastusBulbas

Oops.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> As I want to use the HDD cage on this case, I believe large air coolers will be a last resort, at a stretch I can place the HDD and SSD elsewhere, but it compromises GPU support and future storage.


I see you are using only 1x hdd and 1x ssd, the bottom cage can house the 3.5 hdd and the bottom of the case can fit the ssd, the TJ08-E has a mont that you screw from the bottom of the case. So if this all the mechanical hdds you need, there is no need for the middle cage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> As I want to use the HDD cage on this case, I believe large air coolers will be a last resort, at a stretch I can place the HDD and SSD elsewhere, but it compromises GPU support and future storage.
> 
> As such I was thinking of an all in one water cooler of the 120mm fan type, fitting to the rear of the case, but wonder if there are any compatibility issues known with this mobo/case/coolers?.


One cpu that its asymetrical, meaning it installed flush to the CPU cooler and grows to the back of the case is the Thermlaright HR-02 Macho, its a good performance/price cooler, that will fit fine, it will be close to the GPU, but if you dont have anything sticking at the back of the gpu (like a gpu bracket on MK26 or acelero III), then it should not touch by like 3mm. Another good option would be Prolimatech Megahelems, i personally would prefer the macho out of price and the asymmetrical design, but its up to you. A lot of people have use the 120mm exhaust to mount prebuild watercooling and work pretty good. Here is a pic of a build that i did for a friend on the PS07 (same inside dimensions than the TJ08-E).


----------



## SastusBulbas

Thank you Abula,

Yes currently the new components have an SSD and HDD, but there is still two 1tb Sammy F3, two 500gb Sammy F3, and a 1.5tb WD green to consolidate from previous PC's, hence the using of the HDD cage. (Possibly a 2nd 4tb in future)

I also like the manner in which the HDD bay supports the GPU and directs airflow. Not been happy with CPU air coolers in these small cases so far.

I have two TJ08B-E, my current one has an HDD in the floor, and an HDD squeezed above the optical drive, not really happy with that at the moment. I had also intended to get this one an H80 type cooler with a 120mm fan on the rear, but as this is going to get stripped down and put back into a GD02 case I never bothered with sorting out it's cooling.

I guess I should put it all together n see how much room there is with and without the mPCIe Combo II expansion slot occupied, I may go for a Corsair 350D with an H100i instead.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> I may go for a Corsair 350D with an H100i instead.


I would recommend you find a local store that carries the 350D and see if you like the size of it. it's not a huge case, but compared to a TJ08, it's alittle bigger.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are using only 1x hdd and 1x ssd, the bottom cage can house the 3.5 hdd and the bottom of the case can fit the ssd, the TJ08-E has a mont that you screw from the bottom of the case. So if this all the mechanical hdds you need, there is no need for the middle cage.
> One cpu that its asymetrical, meaning it installed flush to the CPU cooler and grows to the back of the case is the Thermlaright HR-02 Macho, its a good performance/price cooler, that will fit fine, it will be close to the GPU, but if you dont have anything sticking at the back of the gpu (like a gpu bracket on MK26 or acelero III), then it should not touch by like 3mm. Another good option would be Prolimatech Megahelems, i personally would prefer the macho out of price and the asymmetrical design, but its up to you. A lot of people have use the 120mm exhaust to mount prebuild watercooling and work pretty good. Here is a pic of a build that i did for a friend on the PS07 (same inside dimensions than the TJ08-E).


That cooler!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That cooler!


----------



## aerial

What you guys think is better to use with tower type of cooler, that can work with 2 120mm fans. Attach 2 fans to the cooler, or just one, and another fan as an exhaust to rear panel of the case?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> What you guys think is better to use with tower type of cooler, that can work with 2 120mm fans. Attach 2 fans to the cooler, or just one, and another fan as an exhaust to rear panel of the case?


I'd prefer a single one and no rear fan as that's the way Silverstone designed it









My only issue is I don't own any air cooled systems atm, The three I do have are watercooled but with my 3rd TJO8-E case coming soon I might build one







I've got a few spare parts lying around


----------



## Bry0n

My new TJ08. Just got the window in this week. Next is to try and get some kind of pump housing made to clean up some of the tubing mess. The shelf is also temporary just to get it off the floor since my desk is too small with the two monitors. It is already useable now while I finish the rest of the details.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> What you guys think is better to use with tower type of cooler, that can work with 2 120mm fans. Attach 2 fans to the cooler, or just one, and another fan as an exhaust to rear panel of the case?


If the cooler's manufacturer intended to use it with two fans, I would use both (obviously for a better performance) unless it is a single fan cooler as the *Silverstone Heligon HE01*, and also would install a rear 120mm fan into the case. I would go for a PWM controlled fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I'd prefer a single one and no rear fan as that's the way Silverstone designed it.


What's the source of your information?, I hardly believe so. In the Silverstone's *TJ08-E website* it is clearly shown and indicated that there is a rear 120mm fan slot available behind the case so you can install one and get a better airflow. If Silverstone's idea would have been not to use a rear fan, I would find illogical to have those screw holes for a 120mm rear fan.


----------



## Kurio

This case with Sniper and green tubes. *_*


----------



## Conin

So far this is how my build is going. At this point, it isjust a provisional setup, there are no GPU's yet (meanwhile I'm using one of my four 680's Classified) and maybe I'll be changing the Swiftech pump/block combo:

























Greetings.


----------



## Indigo340

Looking very nice there Conin, I especially like that tubing, it goes very well with those fittings too !









What are your plans for cable sleeving ? I think I would be tempted to use a thin black silicone tube if I could find it to match the tubing, or maybe shrink wrap each wire


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> If the cooler's manufacturer intended to use it with two fans, I would use both (obviously for a better performance) unless it is a single fan cooler as the *Silverstone Heligon HE01*, and also would install a rear 120mm fan into the case. I would go for a PWM controlled fan.
> What's the source of your information?, I hardly believe so. In the Silverstone's *TJ08-E website* it is clearly shown and indicated that there is a rear 120mm fan slot available behind the case so you can install one and get a better airflow. If Silverstone's idea would have been not to use a rear fan, I would find illogical to have those screw holes for a 120mm rear fan.


Same page as you've linked







But that's my interpretation anyway.
Surely if they wanted a rear fan they should've supplied one.
Quote:


> To improve cooling performance, a class leading "Air Penetrator" 180mm fan was installed behind the front panel to create virtual airflow tunnel with positive air pressure, which also improves quietness and dust prevention.


Well Done on the Himler Box









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> This case with Sniper and green tubes. *_*


http://themodzoo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/386-biohazard-tj08e/


----------



## Dyaems

Might join in the club once I decided to switch from mITX (Node 304) to this case. Although if I ever switch cases, I'm still torn between the TJ08-E and FT03 (and SG10) since I can buy them at the same price.

If ever switching cases will happen, the proposed rig would be the things below. .

i5 2500K
Maximus V Gene
G.Skill RipjawsX
R7970 Lightning BE
Seasonic X-650
1 x 128GB SSD
1 x 500GB HDD

One of the things that prevents me from continuing building it is buying the Maximus V Gene. They are still expensive even though LGA1155 days are _somewhat_ nearing to its end. I can buy cheaper boards but this is the reason I am changing cases because two itx boards already died on me and I only do mild overclocking with my 2500k at that time

As for the CPU cooler, I'm leaning towards an air cooler but I'm not sure if I will get clearance between the 7970 backplate and the heatsink, and also I might have to remove the reactor since it will most likely touch the heatsink. I could also go for closed loop coolers since the orientaion of the TJ08 is reversed, if ever there is a leak, it wont hit the graphics card but might still hit the motherboard? Not sure. I might ask for recommendation for this if ever the build goes through!

I do not want custom loops since they are way out of my budget, even the basic ones, sadly.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Looking very nice there Conin, I especially like that tubing, it goes very well with those fittings too!...


Thanks for your comments!, I've also always liked Norprene over traditional clear or coloured tubing








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> What are your plans for cable sleeving ? I think I would be tempted to use a thin black silicone tube if I could find it to match the tubing, or maybe shrink wrap each wire


At first I considered to sleeve the cables myself, but honestly I don't have that much spare time as I would like, so I had to look elsewhere and finally decided to use *these* Silverstone PP06B sleeved cables, one thing I like about those is that those are not extensions, but fully sleeved "replacement" cables.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Still trying to choose a cooler for this, cant seem to find much in the way of group reviews for current coolers with Haswell, but did find a couple of reviews that seem to indicate most coolers and single closed loop 120mm systems struggle or get pretty noisy with Haswell.

I am still considering either a Corsair H80i or Atec Kuhler 920 on the rear fan mount. But have been looking at the Noctua NH-U14S as it seems to have loads of clearance and possibly just as capable as the above water loops.

Has anyone here used that Noctua unit?

The other option I am considering is a custom water loop with bay res/pump combo, but that could cost around £300 and I do give up on the optics and HDD side of things sooner than I would like.


----------



## phez

This was a build I did last year. I originally posted some cheapo-camera pics and completely forget about doing a nice clear picture Well here it is, a year later!

CPU Cooler is Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
GPU is Gigabyte 670 OC Windforce3
Fan controller is Scythe Kaze 3.5"
120gb Crucial M4+2TB WDGreen in the 5.25 bay below the DVDRW using FP55 (... iirc)


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> This was a build I did last year. I originally posted some cheapo-camera pics and completely forget about doing a nice clear picture Well here it is, a year later!
> 
> CPU Cooler is Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E
> GPU is Gigabyte 670 OC Windforce3
> Fan controller is Scythe Kaze 3.5"
> 120gb Crucial M4+2TB WDGreen in the 5.25 bay below the DVDRW using FP55 (... iirc)


what motherboard are you using? im planning to do a similar build but without the ODD installed. and wont the side panel hit the fans? or maybe youre using low profile ram?


----------



## phez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> what motherboard are you using? im planning to do a similar build but without the ODD installed. and wont the side panel hit the fans? or maybe youre using low profile ram?


asus gene V
and yes you're correct, low profile corsairs


----------



## jimmystempura

An update of my build:


CPU Cooler is mounted differently because my Mini-ITX motherboard has it's CPU Socket placed much closer to the PCI Express slot. Despite the irregular mount, I am still getting more favorable temps than my old Hyper TX3.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> An update of my build:
> 
> 
> CPU Cooler is mounted differently because my Mini-ITX motherboard has it's CPU Socket placed much closer to the PCI Express slot. Despite the irregular mount, I am still getting more favorable temps than my old Hyper TX3.


Nice clean build mate









MetallicAcid


----------



## derredbaron

Can i mount a True Spirit 120M and still use the hdd-cage?


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Nice clean build mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Many thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derredbaron*
> 
> Can i mount a True Spirit 120M and still use the hdd-cage?


I'm afraid it won't fit if you plan to use the CPU Fan to push air through the heatsink but it will definitely work if you set it as a pull though....


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derredbaron*
> 
> Can i mount a True Spirit 120M and still use the hdd-cage?


I would think it depends on your mobo, they all place the CPU slightly differently so some will be fine but others will cause problems. Can you measure the space between HDD cage and CPU ?


----------



## MetallicAcid

Guys and girls!! I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!

I am bored at work (pulling a night shift) and decided to try my hand at a windowed side panel for the TJ08-E from some scrap plexiglass... So I need someone to take the measurement of their door, and post it here or PM me ASAP











All helping posts will get my REP!

MetallicAcid


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Guys and girls!! I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!
> 
> I am bored at work (pulling a night shift) and decided to try my hand at a windowed side panel for the TJ08-E from some scrap plexiglass... So I need someone to take the measurement of their door, and post it here or PM me ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All helping posts will get my REP!
> 
> MetallicAcid


A quick measurement before I head to work reads the side panels as 14 5/8" Wide by 13 7/8" tall.


----------



## Dangur

*>* 37 (cm)
*^* 35 (cm)


----------



## st3f

Hi all,

anyone else here have an AMD FM2 build in this case? Just put one together for my dad's work PC with an AC Freezer 7. Since this is my first FM2 build only realised afterwards that the mounting sockets for the CPU cooler fix it facing up or down. It's therefore currently facing up in this case, with the fan fairly close to the bottom. CPU temps with a RIchland A8-6600k are 40-42 at idle...! The resulting fan-speed can be heard quite well from the case....

Any suggestions?!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3f*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> anyone else here have an AMD FM2 build in this case? Just put one together for my dad's work PC with an AC Freezer 7. Since this is my first FM2 build only realised afterwards that the mounting sockets for the CPU cooler fix it facing up or down. It's therefore currently facing up in this case, with the fan fairly close to the bottom. CPU temps with a RIchland A8-6600k are 40-42 at idle...! The resulting fan-speed can be heard quite well from the case....
> 
> Any suggestions?!


What's the temp under load?
Can the cooler be rotated to face the front or rear?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st3f*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> anyone else here have an AMD FM2 build in this case? Just put one together for my dad's work PC with an AC Freezer 7. Since this is my first FM2 build only realised afterwards that the mounting sockets for the CPU cooler fix it facing up or down. It's therefore currently facing up in this case, with the fan fairly close to the bottom. CPU temps with a RIchland A8-6600k are 40-42 at idle...! The resulting fan-speed can be heard quite well from the case....
> 
> Any suggestions?!


I have an AM3 chip and the fan sits under the cooler but there is enough space for airflow so no problems. Can you not put the fan on top in 'pull' mode ? Maybe you should look at different coolers for better spacing


----------



## st3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> What's the temp under load?
> Can the cooler be rotated to face the front or rear?


The cooler can't be rotated... As I've discovered, the fan mountings on FM2 boards are fixed to the top and bottom of the socket, meaning that most coolers can only point up or down...

Haven't loaded the system yet - still setting things up!


----------



## MetallicAcid

Ok, another question everyone!

I am once again at work (bored) and am thinking of a design to "update" the front panel which has the brushed aluminium look. Can anyone give me the measurements for this in width/breadth/height ASAP, and I can start designing something right away









Also, I have cut some plexiglass, and will attach some magnet tape to it and have this as a door. If it is any good, I'll post some pictures









MetallicAcid


----------



## kokpa

365 mm
210 mm
16 mm


----------



## MetallicAcid

Thanks kokpa!!!

MetallicAcid


----------



## kokpa

guys where would i mount clc for graphic card if i already have h80 on back for cpu? Would i tahe 180mm fan out?


----------



## Exocloud

Hello All!

This is my TJ08-E project, completed back at Christmas. Lot's of inspiration taken from this thread; both in choosing the case and then what I've done with it! I've tried to keep everything with the build "Clean", hence the name.

It's in it's "Preliminary" finished stage; I'd still like to take it further with a few corrections, custom mods and, maybe, even a splash of color!

If you'd like to see more then the build log can be found here:

*[Build Log] ExoClean TJ08-E*.











Thanks for having a look


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> This is my TJ08-E project, completed back at Christmas. Lot's of inspiration taken from this thread; both in choosing the case and then what I've done with it! I've tried to keep everything with the build "Clean", hence the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's in it's "Preliminary" finished stage; I'd still like to take it further with a few corrections, custom mods and, maybe, even a splash of color!
> 
> If you'd like to see more then the build log can be found here:
> 
> *[Build Log] ExoClean TJ08-E*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look


Well Exocloud you've done exactly that







Looks Very Clean and tidy


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is my TJ08-E project, completed back at Christmas. Lot's of inspiration taken from this thread; both in choosing the case and then what I've done with it! I've tried to keep everything with the build "Clean", hence the name.
> 
> It's in it's "Preliminary" finished stage; I'd still like to take it further with a few corrections, custom mods and, maybe, even a splash of color!
> 
> If you'd like to see more then the build log can be found here:
> 
> *[Build Log] ExoClean TJ08-E*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look


Now that is nice


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*


very nice build









however i'm not sure if I would have that fan as an intake/pull orientation. i hope you at least have added an air filter on the outside of that port to prevent your rad being all blocked up by dust in the long run.


----------



## Conin

Hi guys, does anyone have installed the *EK D5 X-RES TOP 140* inside the TJ08-E?, is there clearance enough to place it in the bottom of the case (with the *MCP655-PWM* pump installed) without interfering with a VGA if its placed in the first PCI-e slot?.



Thanks!.


----------



## Exocloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> very nice build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however i'm not sure if I would have that fan as an intake/pull orientation. i hope you at least have added an air filter on the outside of that port to prevent your rad being all blocked up by dust in the long run.


Cheers bud. Yes, it is configured as an intake/pull. I've got both rads pushing in for positive air pressure with the PSU exhausting. There's a metal filter on the back of the radiator


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*
> 
> Cheers bud. Yes, it is configured as an intake/pull. I've got both rads pushing in for positive air pressure with the PSU exhausting. There's a metal filter on the back of the radiator


Two fans pushing against each other could not possibly be as efficient as both pushing air in the same direction even with the more powerful one hiding behind a thick rad. At best you will have to run the smaller one a relatively high speed, at worst the more powerful one in the front will cancel out the weaker one.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Well I ordered a cooler, my second TJ08B-E build will house a Noctua NH-U14S Ultra-Quiet Slim CPU Cooler with NF-A15 Fan.

I feel I wasted time asking for advice here (sorry), I guess Haswell ain't been a big hit. To be honest, considering my requirements for using an optic drive, and wanting to use the HDD cage and maintain low noise, I think I was a bit naive in looking for a recommended CLC or custom water cooled loop for Haswell within the TJ08B.

Anyway, from what I can gather, this Noctua cooler is one of the few within an actual socket 1150 Haswell cooler review. Seems none of the current coolers including the variable noise/quality CLC's are doing too well with Haswell. And with the large variation in Haswell CPU performance and lack of consistency, between CPU's there will be a variable in temps and required cooling and obtained results also, hence mixed reports from the general public.

It seems many air coolers are very close to performing as well as CLC's, as such I guess there may be some more benefit with air cooling due to the already decent air flow within a TJ08B-E. As I have read no factual basis on which to judge CLC-Haswell performance, and given the appalling build quality and lack of consistency between Haswell CPU's, and variable reports of noise, cooling and warranty issues with CLC's, I will put off the purchase of any CLC or water cooled custom loop until someone with experience does an actual magazine/online roundup.

Now many of the current single fin stack coolers, such as the Alpenföhn Matterhorn, Cooler Master Hyper 212, Cooler Master Hyper 412S, NH-U12S Ultra-Quiet Slim, NH-U14S Ultra-Quiet Slim, Phanteks PH-TC12DX, Prolimatech Megahalems, Prolimatech Panther, Thermalright Archon, Thermalright True Spirit 120 REV A, Thermalright True Spirit 140, as examples.

These seem to offer good ram clearance, and the option of one or two fans, front or rear, while allowing some amount of freedom with the HDD cage. In many cases with no compromise in cooling in comparison to a CLC 120 rear fitted cooler, and in most circumstances quieter with less wires and no hoses.

In many situations the differences in temps seem to make the extra outlay questionable. I bet there are people out there spending above £77 yet getting no more cooling than they could obtain for £26.

I am still interested in water cooling, but not the ugly mess that is excused due to excess spending. Seems the lack of noise over most air coolers is a fallacy, and that my preferred bay res/pump combo is reputed for being quite noisy in some cases.

Due to the poor quality in materials and build of the TJ08B-E case (which I still recommend and like) I am doubtful such a Bay Res could be silent and vibration free. After all its resonant paper thin tin with barely a thread for the screws required in most places. But I may revisit the idea or another case in future, once I sort out my HDD and Optic bay requirements.


----------



## Exocloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Two fans pushing against each other could not possibly be as efficient as both pushing air in the same direction even with the more powerful one hiding behind a thick rad. At best you will have to run the smaller one a relatively high speed, at worst the more powerful one in the front will cancel out the weaker one.


Hi Indigo,

You're quite correct; logic would imply that two fans working in the same direction is more efficient for overall throughput / volume.

However, what I found [purely by chance] when trying to rectify motherboards temps on my previous builds is that it also creates a tunnel effect. Any components within this tunnel get excellent cooling, such as a stack CPU cooler, but this is at the expense of dead-zones elsewhere in the case or for lower profile components:



By inverting the exhaust fan to an intake you, as you correctly state, loose efficiency and throughput. However, what you gain is turbulence in the centre of the case. The turbulence would seem to result in the air getting to many more areas of the case and to lower profile components, at the expense of intensity. My best comparison would be to that of a CPU waterblock; the pins are designed to create turbulence in flow to increase heat transfer and coverage, at the expense of flow rate:



There are perks to both ways, definitely. It very much depends on your setup and what you are trying to achieve. I was more interested in the turbulence for this project but, I'm sure it be massively improved with some thorough testing!









Exo.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> This is my TJ08-E project, completed back at Christmas. Lot's of inspiration taken from this thread; both in choosing the case and then what I've done with it! I've tried to keep everything with the build "Clean", hence the name.
> 
> It's in it's "Preliminary" finished stage; I'd still like to take it further with a few corrections, custom mods and, maybe, even a splash of color!
> 
> If you'd like to see more then the build log can be found here:
> 
> *[Build Log] ExoClean TJ08-E*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look


Like I said before, awesome build.


----------



## Indigo340

You have obviously researched this more than me but I can't help feeling that the AP181 will have far more concentrated pressure than any smaller fan so the dead zone would occur where the two pressures are equal. Yes you will create some turbulence on the fringes of the dead zone but the position would change depending on fan speeds, it could easily occur directly in the output of the weaker fan which would not be beneficial.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*
> 
> Yes, it is configured as an intake/pull. I've got both rads pushing in for positive air pressure with the PSU exhausting...


Regarding to the front and rear fans, my setup is exactly the same as yours: I have both fans as intakes, the only difference is that my 120mm rear fan is in a "push" position instead of "pull" as yours.

I decided to go that way for the very same reason you are explaining, but in my case, mostly because at the moment I have a SLI setup and the GPU's are not watercooled yet, so, with both fans as intakes, I ended up "forcing" a little bit more air to go through the GPU's (a pair of GTX 680 Classified's).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> ...I am doubtful such a Bay Res could be silent and vibration free. ..


Have you seen the *Swiftech Apogee Drive II*?, it is a block/pump combo only, you would need to get either an internal or a bay reservoir, but I've found this really silent and vibration free (I have one in my current build) and works great. At first I was doubtful about using that specific model thinking that its performance would not be on par with a fully custom loop and a proper CPU waterblock, but after using it and watching how it performs, I would highly recommend it.

It is keeping a 3960X oc'ed to 4.5GHZ 24/7 at an average of 32 degrees, and I have it running almost permanently at 70% of its capacity and it makes no sounds at all, even if I configure it to run at 100%, it is barely noticeable.


----------



## MetallicAcid

I to have done the same with my fans to force up more air into my air cooled GTX780. This helped temps by 5-8c under load. I did have to find the "sweet spot" with selecting a low RPM with the AP181 and a higher RPM with my SP120QE though. The PC is still extremely quiet as well







Don't be afraid to try it









MetallicAcid


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exocloud*
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> This is my TJ08-E project, completed back at Christmas. Lot's of inspiration taken from this thread; both in choosing the case and then what I've done with it! I've tried to keep everything with the build "Clean", hence the name.
> 
> It's in it's "Preliminary" finished stage; I'd still like to take it further with a few corrections, custom mods and, maybe, even a splash of color!
> 
> If you'd like to see more then the build log can be found here:
> 
> *[Build Log] ExoClean TJ08-E*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for having a look


I'm digging the build, nice job. How's that ASRock board working out for you?


----------



## kokpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I to have done the same with my fans to force up more air into my air cooled GTX780. This helped temps by 5-8c under load. I did have to find the "sweet spot" with selecting a low RPM with the AP181 and a higher RPM with my SP120QE though. The PC is still extremely quiet as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be afraid to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Do you have blower style cooler on 780? If i understand you, i should leave my 180 fan blowing in case and turn fans on h80 so they will blow air in to the case not out like now. What are yours sweet spot in rpm's. I must have 180fan at around 700rpm anything else is just worse. My motherbord get's the most ofthe heat(max.45deg), i think the most of the heat is transferred from graphic card.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> Do you have blower style cooler on 780? If i understand you, i should leave my 180 fan blowing in case and turn fans on h80 so they will blow air in to the case not out like now. What are yours sweet spot in rpm's. I must have 180fan at around 700rpm anything else is just worse. My motherbord get's the most ofthe heat(max.45deg), i think the most of the heat is transferred from graphic card.


I have no H80 longer, but rather just one SP120QE fan as rear intake. My GTX780 is a reference blower. As for RPM, I cannot tell you the speeds as my fan controller does not report speeds (Lamptron FC9) But my AP181 is on about 30% and SP120QE 60%.

MetallicAcid


----------



## 66racer

Just random temps info....I decided to game with all my fans on low, 180mm rad in push/pull and 120mm rear push/pull and just switching the 180mm rad back to high lowered temps 4c gpu and 5c on cpu (4c on liquid temp reported in the antec software), overall not too big of a difference and while on low its obviously silent....the current setup is my 2013 nerd box below

Ambient temp was 76F


----------



## aerial




----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*


I like that Aerial !









What graphics card are you using and what is the cooler on it and how are the temps ?


----------



## aerial

This is temporary card, 7770 with gelid icy vision (customized mount, because it doesn't fit out of box). Temps are great, this is sandy bridge 4,5ghz @ 1.3v, all fans around 600rpm, minimum speeds, temps in stress tests are around max 75C. Gpu max 50, cooler is running at <4V. but this card is relatively low wattage, so no wonder it runs cool, with such overkill cooling. Overall I'm very happy with cooling performance of this case.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> This is temporary card, 7770 with gelid icy vision (customized mount, because it doesn't fit out of box). Temps are great, this is sandy bridge 4,5ghz @ 1.3v, all fans around 600rpm, minimum speeds, temps in stress tests are around max 75C. Gpu max 50, cooler is running at <4V. but this card is relatively low wattage, so no wonder it runs cool, with such overkill cooling. Overall I'm very happy with cooling performance of this case.


Nice !


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super tidy build









MetallicAcid


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I've always loved the way those Enermax fans look, but sadly, I've never used them in muy builds.


----------



## saxi

hi guys

i've just registered to post in this thread, hopefulyl i can become a regular









I'm thinking about buying the silverstone TJ0E-E for silence consideration, do you guys think its the best case for that? is it on par with the fractal define r4 and mini ? from what i heard it is but id rather ask people who have it, im bat**** crazy about noise...

If its the way to go, im considering getting another stock fan from the one that was given by silverstone, do you have any advice about which one i should get to have an inaudbile build ?

i wont have a gpu so i dont need that much cooling

i go with i5 haswell, ssd, macho fan (does it fit?) and fanless cpu, thats all









thanks again!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxi*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i've just registered to post in this thread, hopefulyl i can become a regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the silverstone TJ0E-E for silence consideration, do you guys think its the best case for that? is it on par with the fractal define r4 and mini ? from what i heard it is but id rather ask people who have it, im bat**** crazy about noise...
> 
> If its the way to go, im considering getting another stock fan from the one that was given by silverstone, do you have any advice about which one i should get to have an inaudbile build ?
> 
> i wont have a gpu so i dont need that much cooling
> 
> i go with i5 haswell, ssd, macho fan (does it fit?) and fanless cpu, thats all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again!


I've left the stock fan in. With the components in my "Echo" sig rig, I can't hear my computer unless I'm really trying to listen for it and it's the middle of the night. The only thing that makes any noise is the graphics card and, of course, that's only when I'm gaming.
So to answer that question, yes, it really is that quiet.

The only thing that bugs me about this case is that the front panel gets covered in dust very easily. The filter does a decent job, but the inside can get pretty dusty too if you don't clean it regularly.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxi*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i've just registered to post in this thread, hopefulyl i can become a regular
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the silverstone TJ0E-E for silence consideration, do you guys think its the best case for that? is it on par with the fractal define r4 and mini ? from what i heard it is but id rather ask people who have it, im bat**** crazy about noise...
> 
> If its the way to go, im considering getting another stock fan from the one that was given by silverstone, do you have any advice about which one i should get to have an inaudbile build ?
> 
> i wont have a gpu so i dont need that much cooling
> 
> i go with i5 haswell, ssd, macho fan (does it fit?) and fanless cpu, thats all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again!


I found the standard fan (AP181) to be too noisy so I changed it for a Phobya G Silent 180mm fan which I run at 450 RPM and is much quieter than the standard AP181 on low speed. It's still not exactly silent but I reckon it's about as quiet at I could get it with that size of fan. You could put a 140mm fan in as there are holes for one and there are fans that size which could possibly be even quieter but I'm happy with it as it is and I'm pretty fussy about noise too.

My GPU is fanless and the CPU cooler is virtually silent, the only other fan is in the PSU which I changed for a Be Quiet 120mm fan which is also pretty damned quiet. I also used some case dampening material which really helps dampen down any rattles and buzz but has no effect on fan sounds. Overall there is very little sound from my PC but it is not a very high spec build and has very low power requirements.

I would say there are probably quieter cases available, especially cases that cover the front fan with an insulated (sound proofed) door, this case was not designed to be ultra quiet, it is designed for maximum airflow and was designed around the AP181's airflow characteristics. The fan is designed to move huge quantities of air with fairly high pressure so when it's on high speed it is quite noisy, even on it's low setting it is still clearly audible from the other side of a quiet room, I wouldn't be able to sleep in the same room as the TJ08-E with the AP181 in it !


----------



## SastusBulbas

Has anyone here experience or opinions of any aftermarket front fans?

180mm Silverstone SST-AP182, Air Penetrator Series Case Fan, White

180mm Silverstone FN181-BL Blue LED Quiet Case Fan

Any others?

I am wondering if the white one, as it has a lower setting RPM, may be worthwhile for my system, controlled by the Gene VI motherboard.

My son also has this case and would like some color hence me wondering what sort of loss in cooling or noise I could expect with the blue one.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> I am wondering if the white one, as it has a lower setting RPM, may be worthwhile for my system, controlled by the Gene VI motherboard.


The frontal fine is very quiet around 450-500rpm, specially if you have Asus motherboard with fanXpert2, you can control it very easily, here is my pic it,


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> ...motherboard with fanXpert2...


Personally I find it useless (the Fan Xpert software) since you can set the speeds and fan curves directly into the motherboard's BIOS, and besides that, the software itself causes lots of glitches and bugs under some circumstances.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The frontal fine is very quiet around 450-500rpm,


It is definitely not quiet enough for me, there are much quieter options but they don't move as much air, that's why I chose a modest build that doesn't need high airflow, quiet is far more important than high benchmark scores. I would think most people would consider my PC to be _silent_ but I can hear it late at night with the windows closed although it's not offensive at all.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> It is definitely not quiet enough for me, there are much quieter options but they don't move as much air, that's why I chose a modest build that doesn't need high airflow, quiet is far more important than high benchmark scores. I would think most people would consider my PC to be _silent_ but I can hear it late at night with the windows closed although it's not offensive at all.


Not gona do a big debate, each knows whats best for them, so if you say its not good enough i belive you, that said in audio everything is relative there is no absolutes, for me its virtually inaudible even at 3am where there is almost no ambient noise, even SPCR gave it editor choice with the AP181 in their review, SilverStone Temjin TJ08-E: MicroATX Evolved, quoting from page 5,
Quote:


> The Temjin TJ08-E ships with a single 18 cm 3-pin Air Penetrator fan with the model number "S1803212HN-3M" which is the same fan included with the Sugo SG07. It has a top speed of ~1200 RPM and a power rating of 0.45 amps (5.4W). *Its acoustic character is reasonably good with a smooth profile at lower speeds.* It also has a slight hum that becomes more pronounced at medium speed but is drowned out by air turbulence at higher speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powered by a full 12V, the low speed setting is disappointing, measuring an unacceptable 27 [email protected] (equivalent to 7V at the high speed setting). *We recommend using the low setting combined with some kind of voltage control, either via your motherboard or a dedicated fan control device. 9V~10V is a good starting range* depending on the other components in the system.


Even cases like Antec SOLO II, Fractal Design Define, Corsair 550D that are more silence oriented cases didn't get the editors choice but silver awards, the TJ08-E is not a silent case, but the efficiency of its design + undervolting the frontal fan will allow for very quiet build.


----------



## Indigo340

Yes I saw that report too and was fairly impressed with it until I got the case and found the fan to be a lot louder than expected. The Phobya fan I used instead is much quieter at 9v, it has much less hum and I would estimate it to produce about 1/3rd of the noise at 9v, maybe I got a slightly dodgy AP181. If I use the Phobya fan at 12v (700RPM) it makes approximately the same level of noise as the AP181 when used at 9v, it's low setting, this is a big improvement for me as the ambient noise levels where I use the PC are very low and if I turn off the main fan and get close to the case, I can hear the Be Quiet Shadow wings fan in the PSU on a very low speed which is supposed to be lower than 9dbA, but it's only just barely audible and certainly tolerable. I would estimate the Phobya fan in the front to be producing around 10dbA of noise on the 9v setting, the Phobya fan can run at 350 RPM but it won't be moving much air at that speed.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I've left the stock fan in. With the components in my "Echo" sig rig, I can't hear my computer unless I'm really trying to listen for it and it's the middle of the night. The only thing that makes any noise is the graphics card and, of course, that's only when I'm gaming.
> So to answer that question, yes, it really is that quiet.
> 
> The only thing that bugs me about this case is that the front panel gets covered in dust very easily. The filter does a decent job, but the inside can get pretty dusty too if you don't clean it regularly.


\

Hi
Re. Case dust build up. I would agree to disagree on the issue of excessive dust. It must surely depend on the actual envoirnment that this case, and/or any other, is subjected to and whether the room/s are vaccumed regularly to keep dust at a minimum. I only wipe the merest trace of dust from the front filter every 2-3 weeks and after 10 months of operation there was only the the slightest trace internally. It could also depend on the choice of componentry, the fans, and whether the graphic card fan/s is/are ideally placed to draw air rearward in the direction of airflow as recommended. I run three fans including the front AP181, an cpu air cooler and a rear 120 and the required maintenance, or lack of, is among the best I have had.
Cheers


----------



## kokpa

What do you think of mounting corsair h55 on asus 560ti and making a hole in the roof of 5,25 bays where h55 would be fitted? In the lower 5,25 bay i would install fan controller. It would be very little place to fit al in beaucuse I dont have modular power supply, soo my cabel are now sitting on dvd-rom unit and so are 2x60gb vertex(but ithink i could hide that at back). Im just going for a silence, my gpu is getting hot at idle if i lower 180mm front fan and so is motherobard, im trying to loose heat. Maybe i would benefit going to blower style gpu...or fiting clc for gpu in place of 180fan? This is crossing my mind for months now. I just can't stand 180mm fan at 600-800rpm at idle.


----------



## aerial

You can always get more advanced fan controller with temperature sensors, and adjust it the way, front fan will speed up only during load. Or just manually slow it down to minimum, just slightly above starting speed. Mine at least is quiet, no sounds from bearing.
I don't really get why people are stuffing these pseudo water cooling kits into this (or any) case. If you really want to get rid of money, you can always get top end air cooler, like that triple fan phanteks, it beats most of water cooling kits, is easy to fit, and looks good. I mean, water cooling of course makes sense, but with really large radiator surface, they must be significantly larger than coolers, then it makes sense. And that requires big case.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> You can always get more advanced fan controller with temperature sensors, and adjust it the way, front fan will speed up only during load. Or just manually slow it down to minimum, just slightly above starting speed. Mine at least is quiet, no sounds from bearing.
> I don't really get why people are stuffing these pseudo water cooling kits into this (or any) case. If you really want to get rid of money, you can always get top end air cooler, like that triple fan phanteks, it beats most of water cooling kits, is easy to fit, and looks good. I mean, water cooling of course makes sense, but with really large radiator surface, they must be significantly larger than coolers, then it makes sense. And that requires big case.


The main reason I have a 920 is simply because its quieter than a comparable air cooling kit and it frees up space in the case for other stuff.

Namely more free room for my 480 to try and light on fire.

Plus, I have big hands, and working in the case would be truly miserable with a tower cooler.

I think moat of it is simply the fun presented by the challenge of getting a full loop into such a small case.
I mean, even with such small rads a true loop water will still beat out most(possibly all) air cooling solutions.


----------



## Indigo340

Back to the age old air v water debate.

There are certainly limits to air cooling performance in a small case but w/c also has it's issues. To me, it's simple and it comes down to how many fans do you need and will they all fit in the case ? I admire those people doing custom w/c loops with 200mm rads in the TJ08-E, this is probably the best w/c solution for this case but if it still gets too warm in there, the only other option is an external rad which then takes something away from the overall aesthetics of the neat little TJ08-E in my opinion.

Fans make noise, so more fans = more noise, pumps also add some noise too but if noise is not an issue for you then just crank them up. Rads restrict airflow, as do pipes and obstructions which also create turbulence which also adds to the noise level and can affect the cooling so there's a limit to just how much you can cram in before performance starts to degrade.

If cool and quiet is crucial then the only real option is a low powered system that uses minimum fans on very low speeds or use a case that reduces noise. For high performance systems, you are going to have to put up with some level of noise and/or heat build-up unless you get very creative. Working within such a small case presents it's limitations which you must accept and deal with if you want a reliable computer.

I have seen modders using 16 or 20 fans in w/c systems (not in a TJ08-E) and they claim them to be 'silent', this is just not possible and very misleading even with multiple fan controllers. It really depends on what you are comparing the noise to and your level of tolerance, compared to a car engine it sounds silent but compared to the sound of relaxed breathing it's not.

The only way a system will ever be silent is with all the fans taken out, Zalmann used to design fanless cases but I don't think they would work well with more modern chips that produce large amounts of heat, they were also huge, heavy and very expensive.


----------



## ArgunE

hi, Silverstone Precision PS07,

i7 2600k
H100i push-pull gelid 1850rpm
MSI oc.Ref.HD7970

  

 

*2600K 4.7ghz LinX test* *Max 73 C.*


----------



## phez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> even on it's low setting it is still clearly audible from the other side of a quiet room, I wouldn't be able to sleep in the same room as the TJ08-E with the AP181 in it !


"low setting" using the switch? as said in a previous post, you need to use a fan controller to drive down the rpm, which can make it silent.

but this is true of virtually any case fan, save for ones that are intentionally sold with ridiculously low spin speeds right of the box. of course with those fans, you lose the option for higher cfm if you need it (with gaming).

the 180mm on the temjin is great as a result; virtually quiet at low voltage, but can push *a lot* of air when needed.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phez*
> 
> *"low setting" using the switch?* as said in a previous post, you need to use a fan controller to drive down the rpm, which can make it silent.
> 
> but this is true of virtually any case fan, save for ones that are intentionally sold with ridiculously low spin speeds right of the box. of course with those fans, you lose the option for higher cfm if you need it (with gaming).
> 
> the 180mm on the temjin is great as a result; virtually quiet at low voltage, but can push *a lot* of air when needed.


Yes I was referring to the low switch setting, I did try it with a resistor inline but found it to cause more humming at very low speeds which resonated through the case, I suspect this could be caused by power delivery though so I don't think it was the fault of the fan. I had to work with what I had and went for the cheaper option of replacing the fan and wiring the existing switch for 2 speed, which worked out really well for my system which never needs any extra airflow so I just leave it running on low speed which is about 450 rpm.


----------



## Qrash

Nice build ArgunE! I think this is the second time we've seen intake fans added to the side panel like that . Do they help with the GPU temps?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> What do you think of mounting corsair h55 on asus 560ti and making a hole in the roof of 5,25 bays where h55 would be fitted? In the lower 5,25 bay i would install fan controller. It would be very little place to fit al in beaucuse I dont have modular power supply, soo my cabel are now sitting on dvd-rom unit and so are 2x60gb vertex(but ithink i could hide that at back). Im just going for a silence, my gpu is getting hot at idle if i lower 180mm front fan and so is motherobard, im trying to loose heat. Maybe i would benefit going to blower style gpu...or fiting clc for gpu in place of 180fan? This is crossing my mind for months now. I just can't stand 180mm fan at 600-800rpm at idle.


"kokpa" it's been done before except with a 140mm rad for extra cooling so no reason it won't work for you









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626


----------



## Qrash

Hey, BadDad62! Thanks for posting the link. I was thinking of this earlier instance of kokpa's idea, but couldn't remember where I saw it. I thought it was in this thread. Still an impressive mod to read about.


----------



## kokpa

thanks BadDad62, i saw that pictures two but i forgot about it. I just ordered h55 for my 560ti, pretty exciting if i will get silence a would like







Do you now if Pr3dator8 has his 140mm fan blowing in or out of the case? Sucking air from the case right?


----------



## Dyaems

Signing in because the x650 doesn't go along well with my graphics card inside Node 304 lol







I'm still using my mITX parts because I'm still thinking if ever I will go with haswell/refresh/broadwell. Also pardon the messy background and crappy camera.


----------



## Qrash

In Pr3dator8's photos the fan wires are on top so it's pulling air up through the radiator and blowing it out of the case's top panel.


----------



## StevenT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArgunE*
> 
> hi, Silverstone Precision PS07,
> 
> i7 2600k
> H100i push-pull gelid 1850rpm
> MSI oc.Ref.HD7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2600K 4.7ghz LinX test* *Max 73 C.*


Christmas tree DD


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Signing in because the x650 doesn't go along well with my graphics card inside Node 304 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still using my mITX parts because I'm still thinking if ever I will go with haswell/refresh/broadwell. Also pardon the messy background and crappy camera.


I guess I wasn't the only one using mITX on this case, woooo. I also use the ASRock Z77E-ITX mobo. May I ask what fan you are running as a pull on your Antec rad?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> I guess I wasn't the only one using mITX on this case, woooo. I also use the ASRock Z77E-ITX mobo. May I ask what fan you are running as a pull on your Antec rad?


Scythe Kama Flow 2.


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> Scythe Kama Flow 2.


Many thanks, may I also ask about the temps on your MSI Lightning and Antec CPU?


----------



## danielxcloud

Please add me to the club!








Thanks!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Please add me to the club!...


Pretty nice and clean build, love that Ridgeback Blackline RAM :3

What's your mobo?.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Please add me to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Clean build. I like it.


----------



## K4IKEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *danielxcloud*
> 
> Please add me to the club!...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty nice and clean build, love that Ridgeback Blackline RAM :3
> 
> What's your mobo?.
Click to expand...

It looks like the ASUS MAXIMUS VI IMPACT.. Nice looking build too!


----------



## jimmystempura

Update: Minor tweaks. Enjoy~


----------



## ServenIkhana

My TJ-08E build


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Update: Minor tweaks. Enjoy~


Super nice build! If that is the Impact, then I am super jelly!

MetallicAcid


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Update: Minor tweaks. Enjoy~


Very nice "jimmystempura"









1 little issue for me is the CPU cooler fan cable


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Super nice build! If that is the Impact, then I am super jelly!
> 
> MetallicAcid


Sorry but what do you mean by the Impact? Many thanks though!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Very nice "jimmystempura"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 little issue for me is the CPU cooler fan cable


Yeah, COUGAR VORTEX fans have long sleeved cables. Any ideas on how to hide some of that cable away? xD
-Wrapping the cables around the fan was bad because it makes a weird noise when my exhaust fan is spinning.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Smooth looking builds here.







I've had this case for a while now, and while I love the design and size, I think I'll go with a rolled steel case next time. The side panels on the TJ08E bend very easily, and are difficult to get on and off. Still glad I got it though.







mATX is the shizz.

EDIT: Here's my rig (posted a while back). Managed to fit my two HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs on the back side)


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Smooth looking builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this case for a while now, and while I love the design and size, I think I'll go with a rolled steel case next time. The side panels on the TJ08E bend very easily, and are difficult to get on and off. Still glad I got it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX is the shizz.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my rig (posted a while back). Managed to fit my two HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs on the back side)


That...is a fantastic idea...


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Smooth looking builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this case for a while now, and while I love the design and size, I think I'll go with a rolled steel case next time. The side panels on the TJ08E bend very easily, and are difficult to get on and off. Still glad I got it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX is the shizz.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my rig (posted a while back). Managed to fit my two HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs on the back side)


Very nice build and creative idea in placing those HDD at the bottom, hehehehe. Where did you buy the Silverstone 3.5'' Fan Controller from? Do you use it to just control just your front penetrator fan?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> That...is a fantastic idea...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Very nice build and creative idea in placing those HDD at the bottom, hehehehe. Where did you buy the Silverstone 3.5'' Fan Controller from? Do you use it to just control just your front penetrator fan?


Thanks fellas.







Took some finagling to get those HDD's in there, just barely enough room. Foam pieces underneath and between them, no vibration noise at all or excess heat.









I bought the fan controller from Performance PC's and I feel lucky to have it, since no one can seem to find it anymore. Akasa makes some similar 3-channel controllers also. My controller is connected to the front fan and both radiator fans.


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Smooth looking builds here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had this case for a while now, and while I love the design and size, I think I'll go with a rolled steel case next time. The side panels on the TJ08E bend very easily, and are difficult to get on and off. Still glad I got it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mATX is the shizz.
> 
> EDIT: Here's my rig (posted a while back). Managed to fit my two HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs on the back side)





That's a great idea. Doesn't look bad either.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Many thanks, may I also ask about the temps on your MSI Lightning and Antec CPU?


You're welcome. The CPU never go beyond 66C, it is clocked at 4.2ghz though.while the highest GPU temp I got was 71C, running stock. Ambient is more or less 30C. Both using CPU stress tests/heaven.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Yeah, COUGAR VORTEX fans have long sleeved cables. Any ideas on how to hide some of that cable away? xD
> -Wrapping the cables around the fan was bad because it makes a weird noise when my exhaust fan is spinning.


I hid mine at the back since there is a small slot at the lower right corner when youre facing the motherboard. Actually, I hid around 3-4 cables in that area since the hole is big enough for all of them to fit-- the 8-pin 12v connector, one sata connector, one of antec h20 620 cable, and the fan cable connecting to it.

Not sure if you can do the same though maybe the cable is not long enough to reach that area.

EDIT: Anyone know where to buy replacement 5.25" bay covers? I want to put mesh on it and i was thinking to put something like the Dual 5.25" Drive Bay to Triple 3.5" HDD tray from Evercool, or those black mesh cabinets from Scythe, since I have alot of small clutter on my desk ( lol ). Any other ideas? Not really fond of those stock covers.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Sorry but what do you mean by the Impact? Many thanks though!!


Oh, I meant the new ITX motherboard the Asus Z87 Impact









MetallicAcid


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I hid mine at the back since there is a small slot at the lower right corner when youre facing the motherboard. Actually, I hid around 3-4 cables in that area since the hole is big enough for all of them to fit-- the 8-pin 12v connector, one sata connector, one of antec h20 620 cable, and the fan cable connecting to it.
> 
> Not sure if you can do the same though maybe the cable is not long enough to reach that area.


Wow, I totally forgot about that hole at the bottom right there, thanks for the heads up!
- The cable length of a COUGAR VORTEX fan is longest I have ever seen in 120mm fans so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> Oh, I meant the new ITX motherboard the Asus Z87 Impact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MetallicAcid


Sorry, it's the ASRock Z77E-ITX, I don't see that much of a performance boost to upgrade to Haswells when my Ivy Bridge build is doing wonders.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> Wow, I totally forgot about that hole at the bottom right there, thanks for the heads up!
> - The cable length of a COUGAR VORTEX fan is longest I have ever seen in 120mm fans so far.


You're welcome!

By the way, I added a Scythe Kaze-Q Fan Controller in the 3.5" bay. It was abit PITA to install them, took me 3 hours to install it and place the cables and clutter to where I wanted, almost. I guess I still have alot to learn with cable management!


I grouped all of the clutter with a cable tie, and move it under the base of the Kaze-Q


This is where the cables are going in and out


As a finishing touch, I used the front 3.5" bay cover to further hide the wires inside it. Cant screw the other side because I'm too lazy to remove the motherboard cover!


I also changed the orientation of the AP181 fan. It bugs me to see that the fan is mounted upside down everytime I open up the case.


Now, it looks better (to me) where the AP181 cables are going.


Gotta love that hole at the lower right corner of the motherboard. I get to fit 6 cables now-- The cable from the cpu cooler, Fan cable, fan extension cable, two sata cables, and the 8pin 12V cable!

If ever I will have to mod this case, I will make sure that are will be abit bigger to fit more cables!

Can't fit the HDD anywhere inside the TJ08 (might buy something like this in the future to fix my HDD problem) so what I did is to flip it and put some blu-tak on it. Not sure if flipping the HDD might cause troubles in the future though.


Heres what it looks now:


Might buy some Bitfenix Alchemy Extension cables for 24-pin and 8pin for graphics card for "better" looks, maybe. Lastly, sorry for the quality of the pics!

p.s.


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> By the way, I added a Scythe Kaze-Q Fan Controller in the 3.5" bay. It was abit PITA to install them, took me 3 hours to install it and place the cables and clutter to where I wanted, almost. I guess I still have alot to learn with cable management!
> 
> 
> I grouped all of the clutter with a cable tie, and move it under the base of the Kaze-Q
> 
> 
> This is where the cables are going in and out
> 
> 
> As a finishing touch, I used the front 3.5" bay cover to further hide the wires inside it. Cant screw the other side because I'm too lazy to remove the motherboard cover!
> 
> 
> I also changed the orientation of the AP181 fan. It bugs me to see that the fan is mounted upside down everytime I open up the case.
> 
> 
> Now, it looks better (to me) where the AP181 cables are going.
> 
> 
> Gotta love that hole at the lower right corner of the motherboard. I get to fit 6 cables now-- The cable from the cpu cooler, Fan cable, fan extension cable, two sata cables, and the 8pin 12V cable!
> 
> If ever I will have to mod this case, I will make sure that are will be abit bigger to fit more cables!
> 
> Can't fit the HDD anywhere inside the TJ08 (might buy something like this in the future to fix my HDD problem) so what I did is to flip it and put some blu-tak on it. Not sure if flipping the HDD might cause troubles in the future though.
> 
> 
> Heres what it looks now:
> 
> 
> Might buy some Bitfenix Alchemy Extension cables for 24-pin and 8pin for graphics card for "better" looks, maybe. Lastly, sorry for the quality of the pics!
> 
> p.s.


Very nice layout.



Just stuck some brand stickers onto my case and ought to show you guys the exterior layout of the case. I also plan to purchase 3.5'' Fan Controllers but in some sites like frozencpu or performance pcs, their shipping is usually 1/3 of the items price mark and it's making me hesitant to purchase.


----------



## aerial

Progress:
Added fan controller akasa fc.six.
Mirror on the floor.
White led stripe 1 meter, across all interior.
Replaced side panel with graphite acrylic panel, mounted with magnetic tape stripes.


----------



## kokpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Progress:
> Added fan controller akasa fc.six.
> Mirror on the floor.
> White led stripe 1 meter, across all interior.
> Replaced side panel with graphite acrylic panel, mounted with magnetic tape stripes.


aerial :O I like it . How much did it cost you mirror flor?


----------



## Indigo340

Blimey ! I'm surprised at how much I like that look, normally I don't get drawn in by LED's but there is something about that build which really appeals to me, very nice !


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokpa*
> 
> aerial :O I like it . How much did it cost you mirror flor?


Mirror was extremely cheap, like ~7 euro.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Progress:
> Added fan controller akasa fc.six.
> Mirror on the floor.
> White led stripe 1 meter, across all interior.
> Replaced side panel with graphite acrylic panel, mounted with magnetic tape stripes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the second build I've seen with a mirror.







What's that Gelid Cooler sitting on? All around a clean rig.


----------



## MR-e

Throw back Thursdays! Build was done early last year, thinking of selling to fund new computer. Anyone able to help price out the system?

Specs:

CPU- i5 2500k 4GHZ
Mainboard - Asus Maximus Gene iv-z
Ram - 8gb Corsair Dominator GT 1866mhz
Video - Evga GTX 580 Hydrocopper2
SSD - 120GB Intel 520
HDD - Hitachi Deskstar 2TB
PSU - Corsair AX650
Fan Controller - Lamptron FC Touch

*Water Cooling*
CPU - Raystorm
Rads - Magicool 180mm + xspc ex120
Fittings - Bitspower black sparkle 3/8 5/8 compressions/angled rotaries
Tubing - Primochill lrt black 3/8 5/8
Pump - Swiftech ddc (350)
Res -Bbitspower mini tank plus
Fans - Silverstone AP180 + Scythe GT AP15


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> *Water Cooling*


Hi sexpot, what temps are you getting on both CPU and GPU?, currently I have only the CPU under watercooling with a very similar setup to yours, but I'm considering on getting waterblocks for either two 7970's or both my current GPU's. Thanks!.


----------



## Dangur

Great stuff guys


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's the second build I've seen with a mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's that Gelid Cooler sitting on? All around a clean rig.


Right now hd7770, but planning to upgrade that soon. It can handle this gpu at like 3-4V~, minimum speed, core is 50C under full load.


----------



## Sickle-Foot

Hi guys,

I have an issue and looking for some advise if that is ok?

Currently when playing Splinter Cell: Black List, I get a CPU warning advising that I am hitting temp's over 70c. Now, I am using a Corsair Hydro Series H60 liquid cooler so wouldn't expect these sort of temps.

Strangely if I run a bench mark using Heaven, I get max CPU temp's of: 58c/60c/54c/58c

I have tried cleaning the cooler and fan but I am not sure if the set up is totally correct? If you take a look at the pictures below, can you advise if the fan on the radiator is actually the correct way? It is facing outwards of the case.

Is this fan meant to pull or pull?

In regards to the stock fan at the front, is this supposed to push or pull?

I am trying to figure out if it is a configuration issue before applying paste again but I am a noob when it comes to all of this.

Thanks.

Oh, pictures of case:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickle-Foot*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an issue and looking for some advise if that is ok?
> 
> Currently when playing Splinter Cell: Black List, I get a CPU warning advising that I am hitting temp's over 70c. Now, I am using a Corsair Hydro Series H60 liquid cooler so wouldn't expect these sort of temps.
> 
> Strangely if I run a bench mark using Heaven, I get max CPU temp's of: 58c/60c/54c/58c
> 
> I have tried cleaning the cooler and fan but I am not sure if the set up is totally correct? If you take a look at the pictures below, can you advise if the fan on the radiator is actually the correct way? It is facing outwards of the case.
> 
> Is this fan meant to pull or pull?
> 
> In regards to the stock fan at the front, is this supposed to push or pull?
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is a configuration issue before applying paste again but I am a noob when it comes to all of this.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Oh, pictures of case:


Specs of your system would help immensely.







However, I had a Corsair H50 (H60 is the newer version), and it's tiny rad was terrible. High load temps like you describe. Upgraded to an H80i and haven't had such issues since.


----------



## Sickle-Foot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Specs of your system would help immensely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I had a Corsair H50 (H60 is the newer version), and it's tiny rad was terrible. High load temps like you describe. Upgraded to an H80i and haven't had such issues since.


Sorry, here you go:

Asus P8Z77-M Z77 / Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz / G-Skill 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit / Kingston 256GB V200 SSD / Asus Nvidia GeForce 2GB GTX 670 DirectCU II Graphics Card / Corsair Hydro Series H60 / Corsair TXM 650W Modular PSU

Does my setup seem ok then? Maybe it's time to upgrade the cooler, but people with stock cooling seem to get better temp's than me, can't be right?


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickle-Foot*
> 
> ...Strangely if I run a bench mark using Heaven, I get max CPU temp's of: 58c/60c/54c/58c...


That's because the benchmark is more GPU intensive than CPU oriented. Regarding to your fans, the front one should be ideally pushing air towards the inner side of the case (sucking from the outside), and the H60's fan should be pushing air into the rad, but placed in a way that the air goes from the inner to the outer side of the case. Besides that, I would recommend to change that H60 for a better cooling solution since its performance is really bad, either an air one or another AIO if you prefer that format.


----------



## Sickle-Foot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> That's because the benchmark is more GPU intensive than CPU oriented. Regarding to your fans, the front one should be ideally pushing air towards the inner side of the case (sucking from the outside), and the H60's fan should be pushing air into the rad, but placed in a way that the air goes from the inner to the outer side of the case. Besides that, I would recommend to change that H60 for a better cooling solution since its performance is really bad, either an air one or another AIO if you prefer that format.


Yeah sorry, I only used Heaven as I thought it would mimick me playing a game.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickle-Foot*
> 
> ...I only used Heaven...


For stressing out the CPU you can use PRIME95, you can run it with the default settings and almost instantly you will see your CPU working at 100% of usage and the temps raising along.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Hi sexpot, what temps are you getting on both CPU and GPU?, currently I have only the CPU under watercooling with a very similar setup to yours, but I'm considering on getting waterblocks for either two 7970's or both my current GPU's. Thanks!.


Cpu loads at 58 degrees oc'd to 4ghz
Gpu loads at 56 degrees oc'd to 900mhz core, 2.2ghz ram

Cpu idle at 28-31 degrees depending on ambient room temps (currently summer here)
Gpu idle at 34 degrees

mind you my fans are set to low for noise, if i turn the fans up then the temps are lower.


----------



## Sickle-Foot

Can anyone explain how the fans are supposed to work?

I assume the fan at the front of the case draws cold air in? So, what about the fan on the cooler? Isn't this fan supposed to draw in cool air in order to take out the heat from the liquid that is cooling the CPU? Therefore, isn't it then dumping warm air in the case??

I'm confused LOL


----------



## Casho

I am embarking on my first build with the TJ08-E.

I was hoping I can get some advice on the components I have selected in terms of how well they will work with this case.

Motherboard: ASUS H87M-PRO LGA1150
CPU: i5 4670K
Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
Power Supply: 520W Antec High Current Gamer Modular Power Supply
SSD: 120GB 2.5" Samsung 840 Series SATA III 6.0 Gb/s
HDD: 1TB 1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 SATA III
Memory: 8GB DDR3 Corsair Black CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 1600MHz (2x4GB)
Graphics Card: Nil - as will not be used for gaming.

The major use will be for Lightroom work. I am looking for reasonable quietness.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickle-Foot*
> 
> Can anyone explain how the fans are supposed to work?
> 
> I assume the fan at the front of the case draws cold air in? So, what about the fan on the cooler? Isn't this fan supposed to draw in cool air in order to take out the heat from the liquid that is cooling the CPU? Therefore, isn't it then dumping warm air in the case??
> 
> I'm confused LOL


In my case, the front 180mm fan is an intake. It draws cold out from the outside into the case. My rear fan is setup as an exhaust. It sucks the warm air inside the case and rad and pushes it out.


----------



## rickyman0319

I want to put a harddrive on 5.25 bay but I cannot screw on to the hole. there is no screw for it. can u guys recommend me a 5.25 converter box for HD please?

thanks


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I want to put a harddrive on 5.25 bay but I cannot screw on to the hole. there is no screw for it. can u guys recommend me a 5.25 converter box for HD please?
> 
> thanks


I havent installed it on my TJ08-E, but this is what im going to use on Arc Midi R2 to place my ssds and hdds on the 5.25 bay,

ORICO AC52535-1S -SV 2.5 - inch to 5.25 - inch or 3.5 to 5.25 Hard Drive Mount Bracket Converter Adapter (5.25 to 2.5 or 3.5 Silver)


----------



## SastusBulbas

Well it looks like I made an expensive mistake. the Noctua NH-U14S fits in the case alright, but it stops me from fitting my GPU as it is way too close to the PCI-E slot of the Asus Gene VI.

Bit of a shame that, it is a lovely looking cooler and was nice to fit. So I guess it is either run the MSI 7950 in the X8 slot or use the onboard GPU until I get another cooler.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> Well it looks like I made an expensive mistake. the Noctua NH-U14S fits in the case alright, but it stops me from fitting my GPU as it is way too close to the PCI-E slot of the Asus Gene VI.
> 
> Bit of a shame that, it is a lovely looking cooler and was nice to fit. So I guess it is either run the MSI 7950 in the X8 slot or use the onboard GPU until I get another cooler.


Do you run SLI? because you can switch it to #2 without performance loss/issues. and then connect up everything else into the other ports.

if you run sli you can just aim it at the ground and have the 180mm push it towards the back...

not as pretty but saves money

plus that cooler is pretty


----------



## rickyman0319

I am a similar case. I have PS07 case. if I put dual 120 radiator into front fan slot. where do I put the fan ? do I put the fan as pull or push ? also what about the rear fan? does the arror turn outside the case or inside it?


----------



## rickyman0319

anyone please help me?

should I put the fan on H80I both intake or exhausted?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> anyone please help me?
> 
> should I put the fan on H80I both intake or exhausted?


Do it as exhaust, I have ran several fan configurations and think the front intake and back exhaust is still the best design for this case.

Having both ends as intake and fan speed high enough to maybe lower temps 1c will result in much higher noises as the fans fight to pressurize the case.


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Do it as exhaust, I have ran several fan configurations and think the front intake and back exhaust is still the best design for this case.
> 
> Having both ends as intake and fan speed high enough to maybe lower temps 1c will result in much higher noises as the fans fight to pressurize the case.


if u say intake, does the mean the air is blowing inside the case? I got both fans (p/p) blowing outside of the case right now.


----------



## hacksaw907

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> if u say intake, does the mean the air is blowing inside the case? I got both fans (p/p) blowing outside of the case right now.


Dual 120mm Rad in front = Intake, ie. Air blowing into the case.

H80i in rear = Exhaust, ie. air blowing out of the case


----------



## rickyman0319

does u guys know if this bay devices works on my case or not?

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=407&area=en


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does u guys know if this bay devices works on my case or not?
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=407&area=en


That should work, I personally used the FP55, then used the supplied cover, put a screen on it and can feel it suck in air when the front 180mm is on high and rear 120mm on med speed. Should be able to see it in my 2013 nerd box below


----------



## SastusBulbas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Do you run SLI? because you can switch it to #2 without performance loss/issues. and then connect up everything else into the other ports.
> 
> if you run sli you can just aim it at the ground and have the 180mm push it towards the back...
> 
> not as pretty but saves money
> 
> plus that cooler is pretty


Sadly, if placed on it's side it hits the memory and blocks the HDD bays. Was not keen on running a single X8 slot, so I am currently running the stock cooler for now.

I was contemplating Crossfire, was thinking of either a second 7950 or saving a bit for the GTX-780 as a single GPU instead. I only run one monitor. Though it is a 120hz job.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> does u guys know if this bay devices works on my case or not?
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=407&area=en


I found the front bay cover fitting and screws to get in the way of stuff like that, I could not even install the Scythe Stabilizer.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> Sadly, if placed on it's side it hits the memory and blocks the HDD bays. Was not keen on running a single X8 slot, so I am currently running the stock cooler for now.
> 
> I was contemplating Crossfire, was thinking of either a second 7950 or saving a bit for the GTX-780 as a single GPU instead. I only run one monitor. Though it is a 120hz job.


I have a gun3 Z68 geneZ, and my manual says it runs x16 in one of the two ports then second port will default to x8 if sli active. But if it blocks something out then yea, new cooler might be needed. you can always try to exchange it


----------



## sinkfish

Just wanna share my rig during in lan party.








I finally upgrade a new video card - Palit GTX 770 Jetstream 2GB


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi sinkfish, what's that keyboard?. Thanks!.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Hi sinkfish, what's that keyboard?. Thanks!.


Just only Dragon War GK-002 Dark Sector keyboard


----------



## Djask

Very nice Sinkfish!


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djask*
> 
> Very nice Sinkfish!


thanks!


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys have a pic of H80i in this case? can u show me please?


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u guys have a pic of H80i in this case?...


Hi, five posts above yours, sinkfish posted a few pics of his rig, and he's got an H80i (as far as I can see).


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casho*
> 
> I am embarking on my first build with the TJ08-E.
> 
> I was hoping I can get some advice on the components I have selected in terms of how well they will work with this case.
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS H87M-PRO LGA1150
> CPU: i5 4670K
> Cooler: CM Hyper 212 Evo
> Power Supply: 520W Antec High Current Gamer Modular Power Supply
> SSD: 120GB 2.5" Samsung 840 Series SATA III 6.0 Gb/s
> HDD: 1TB 1000GB Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 SATA III
> Memory: 8GB DDR3 Corsair Black CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 Vengeance 1600MHz (2x4GB)
> Graphics Card: Nil - as will not be used for gaming.
> 
> The major use will be for Lightroom work. I am looking for reasonable quietness.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


the hyper 212 stock fans (blademaster?) are noisy at 1400+ rpm, combined it with the AP181, assuming youre going to use high settings, that would be really loud. this is still subjective though.

I used the hyper 212 evo before on a silent case, which is NZXT H2 Classic, and the fans are really audible at 1.5m away from me.


----------



## Dyaems

I added some Bitfenix Alchemy Extension cables for the 8-pin pci-e and the 24-pin motherboard cable. cute.

Here is the best cabling I got, lol



I noticed that the top filter barely gets some dust, so I tried replacing it with an FF143B fan filter and placed it on top of the PSU, since the FF143B is magnetic, I don't know if it will cause trouble for the PSU.



New HDD and SSD placement, still no HDD bay for my 5.25 bay... yet.



I like the messy-ish 24-pin motherboard extension, I made it like that to hide the cables behind it.



Top view, nothing special.


----------



## Qrash

Looks good Dyaems. Creative way to hide some of the motherboard cables with the braided 24-pin ATX extension. We're seeing more and more builds with the hard drives on the bottom floor. It's so convenient that we can fit two 3.5 inch drives side-by-side down there. BTW what are your plans for the 5.25 drive bays?

Oh, and ... WOO HOO! 500 pages of informative and entertaining posts. Way to go everyone!


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> ...since the FF143B is magnetic, I don't know if it will cause trouble for the PSU....


I don't think so. The original fan filter that comes with the case is also magnetic.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks good Dyaems. Creative way to hide some of the motherboard cables with the braided 24-pin ATX extension. We're seeing more and more builds with the hard drives on the bottom floor. It's so convenient that we can fit two 3.5 inch drives side-by-side down there. BTW what are your plans for the 5.25 drive bays?
> 
> Oh, and ... WOO HOO! 500 pages of informative and entertaining posts. Way to go everyone!


Thank you.

Actually, i want to have the hard drives on the 5.25" bay, the TJ08-E looks alot cleaner that way. also, I think i need to make some holes on the motherboard tray if i want to use the bottom floor for hard drive storage. specially if im going to use an mATX motherboard in the future. Not really sure though.

I'm still waiting for my Evercool Armor (yeah, its ancient) to put it on the 5.25" bays, and when it arrives, ill replace it with that and put the HDD and SSD there. i might have to replace its grills similar to the stock front grills of the TJ08-E if i needed to, since both grills doesnt really look like the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> I don't think so. The original fan filter that comes with the case is also magnetic.


Thanks for the answer. but i placed the FF143B literally on top of the PSU, so i just wondered if it will harm anything on the PSU. I ended up putting back the stock fan filter and now i have two fan filters on the psu--- one on the case, and another one on top of the PSU.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks good Dyaems. Creative way to hide some of the motherboard cables with the braided 24-pin ATX extension. We're seeing more and more builds with the hard drives on the bottom floor. It's so convenient that we can fit two 3.5 inch drives side-by-side down there. BTW what are your plans for the 5.25 drive bays?
> 
> Oh, and ... WOO HOO! 500 pages of informative and entertaining posts. Way to go everyone!

















500 pages of informative and entertaining posts.


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 pages of informative and entertaining posts.


----------



## Casho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> the hyper 212 stock fans (blademaster?) are noisy at 1400+ rpm, combined it with the AP181, assuming youre going to use high settings, that would be really loud. this is still subjective though.
> 
> I used the hyper 212 evo before on a silent case, which is NZXT H2 Classic, and the fans are really audible at 1.5m away from me.


Thanks for the advice. What cooler would you recommend in place of the hyper 212 evo. Quietness is a priority, and I am not planning to overclock.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casho*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. What cooler would you recommend in place of the hyper 212 evo. Quietness is a priority, and I am not planning to overclock.


I am using the Be Quiet cooler and due to it's low speed fan it is inaudible. I also use a low speed 180mm fan in the front with a resistor inline to keep the noise to an absolute minimum.I chose low power components so that I could get away with slow moving fans, if you use high power CPU and GPU then you will need high power fans.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casho*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. What cooler would you recommend in place of the hyper 212 evo. Quietness is a priority, and I am not planning to overclock.


A good cooler that is not expensive like those noctuas would be an Arctic Cooling F12. not sure if youre fond of white/black color scheme though.

i use noisy (not as noisy as AP181) scythe fans and with a fan controller, setting everything to low, i can barely hear the fans (more like, anything) inside my case. except the 7970 when it goes about 45% fan speed onwards.

only drawback by setting everything to low would be 1-3C hotter which is good enough for me

*edit:* too sleepy lol. i should stop browsing forums before going to sleep. what i mean is, you can buy the hyper212, and replace the fans with an F12. should be good enough for what you need


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casho*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. What cooler would you recommend in place of the hyper 212 evo. Quietness is a priority, and I am not planning to overclock.


If you were to have access to Scythe products, US market is almost dry, then i would go with Scythe Mugen 4, SPCR just did a revew of it couple of days ago and came out really well, Scythe Mugen 4 CPU Cooler: Scythe Strikes Back.

Also if you can get an Asus motherboard with FanXpert2, it will allow you setup the TJ08-E very quiet, even the monster AP181 can be lowered to the point i cant hear it.


----------



## squishysquishy

I guess we cant expect people to read the rest of the thread before asking about coolers, power supplies, and clearances anymore cant we?

We should make a list on page 1 of the thread to links for all the different coolers... *Nutty Pumpkin* *Cough* *Cough* give someone else thread access.

Pref not me, I work full time. This kind of stuff is for the young ones


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> I guess we cant expect people to read the rest of the thread before asking about coolers, power supplies, and clearances anymore cant we?
> 
> We should make a list on page 1 of the thread to links for all the different coolers... *Nutty Pumpkin* *Cough* *Cough* give someone else thread access.
> 
> Pref not me, I work full time. This kind of stuff is for the young ones


lol +1


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casho*
> 
> Thanks for the advice. What cooler would you recommend in place of the hyper 212 evo. Quietness is a priority, and I am not planning to overclock.


Hi Casho

I am using a Hyper 212 EVO - and yes, the fan may be audible at 1400 RPM.
BUT... as you said that you will not be using the PC for gaming, the stock PWM fan should never get anywhere near that speed.
While Fan Expert2 is ideal, I have a P8Z77-M PRO which only has Fan Expert+
I rarely use my PC for gaming and with a 'USER' setting starting at 39% in Fan expert, the CPU fan usually runs between 750 to 880 RPM.
Even on hot summer days with a 30% ambient I have never had it much over 900RPM.
If I do a test of the CPU fan in Fan Expert it does not become noticable until 65% around 1400+ RPM
The CPU fan is currently running at 755 RPM (14 deg. ambient cold night) and if I isolate the front Fan (Fan2) by starting a test of it, The CM fan is extremely quiet at that speed.
Yes, there are quieter fans that can be fitted in place of the stock CM fan, but at the speed it is set up at, there is simply no cost benefit advantage of changing it.

The latest Hyper 212X appears to be a new 2013 update for the Hyper 212 EVO having similar specs but an uprated fan and longer life - 160,000 hours life expectancy as opposed to only 40,000 for the 212 EVO.
The Thermalright HR-02 Macho was my original first choice but was unavailable when required. Currently sold as a Thermalright Macho Rev. A, It has higher efficiency and is quieter than a CM at higher speeds. It has a performance on a par with some of the best air coolers at half their price.
However, being more expensive it may be an overkill if you are not into gaming -It is also heavier and takes up more room than the Hyper 212 EVO or 212X.
You may need to set the SS AP181 around 650 RPM or below if you are satisfied with the temps - that is the fan to concern yourself with for a quiet PC.

Cheers


----------



## Casho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi Casho
> 
> I am using a Hyper 212 EVO - and yes, the fan may be audible at 1400 RPM.
> BUT... as you said that you will not be using the PC for gaming, the stock PWM fan should never get anywhere near that speed.
> While Fan Expert2 is ideal, I have a P8Z77-M PRO which only has Fan Expert+
> I rarely use my PC for gaming and with a 'USER' setting starting at 39% in Fan expert, the CPU fan usually runs between 750 to 880 RPM.
> Even on hot summer days with a 30% ambient I have never had it much over 900RPM.
> If I do a test of the CPU fan in Fan Expert it does not become noticable until 65% around 1400+ RPM
> The CPU fan is currently running at 755 RPM (14 deg. ambient cold night) and if I isolate the front Fan (Fan2) by starting a test of it, The CM fan is extremely quiet at that speed.
> Yes, there are quieter fans that can be fitted in place of the stock CM fan, but at the speed it is set up at, there is simply no cost benefit advantage of changing it.
> 
> The latest Hyper 212X appears to be a new 2013 update for the Hyper 212 EVO having similar specs but an uprated fan and longer life - 160,000 hours life expectancy as opposed to only 40,000 for the 212 EVO.
> The Thermalright HR-02 Macho was my original first choice but was unavailable when required. Currently sold as a Thermalright Macho Rev. A, It has higher efficiency and is quieter than a CM at higher speeds. It has a performance on a par with some of the best air coolers at half their price.
> However, being more expensive it may be an overkill if you are not into gaming -It is also heavier and takes up more room than the Hyper 212 EVO or 212X.
> You may need to set the SS AP181 around 650 RPM or below if you are satisfied with the temps - that is the fan to concern yourself with for a quiet PC.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks so much for your detailed response. That has cleared things up for me.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I am considering this case again. I have recently bought the 350D and like it, but the darn thing is too big for a HTPC in the living room + I don't like the looks of it sitting on its side. My return period is coming up at Microcenter in a week. I was also looking at the SG10 for something even smaller, but not sure I want to go that route.

How well does a NVIDIA card with an ACX cooler do in this case? I will get it water cooled at some point, but not right away. I want to concentrate on WC the CPU first. I am just worried with the amount of air circulating in the case, does the AP180 push enough air out to the back?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am just worried with the amount of air circulating in the case, does the AP180 push enough air out to the back?


All the air goes out the back, the pressure is very good and it moves a lot of air on full speed, it's not the quietest fan though.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I want to concentrate on WC the CPU first. I am just worried with the amount of air circulating in the case, does the AP180 push enough air out to the back?


The AP181 will move lots of air, this is the strengh of this case, the FT02, RV02, RV03, even the new FT04/RV04, the case is design to have very good aircirculation with the 180mm alone, its a lot of positive presure, the issue for me as Indigo340 pointed, its that the fan at full rpm or low (switch on the side) its very loud, for me the fan is very quiet around 500rpm, above this starts to get noticible (depends on your ambient noise), above 800rpm for me its just not worth using, but i do like my PC to be as quiet as possible. If you were to chose Asus as your motherboard, it comes with FanXpert2 that will allow you to control the AP181 dinamically depending on the conditions of your cpu.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> All the air goes out the back, the pressure is very good and it moves a lot of air on full speed, it's not the quietest fan though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The AP181 will move lots of air, this is the strengh of this case, the FT02, RV02, RV03, even the new FT04/RV04, the case is design to have very good aircirculation with the 180mm alone, its a lot of positive presure, the issue for me as Indigo340 pointed, its that the fan at full rpm or low (switch on the side) its very loud, for me the fan is very quiet around 500rpm, above this starts to get noticible (depends on your ambient noise), above 800rpm for me its just not worth using, but i do like my PC to be as quiet as possible. If you were to chose Asus as your motherboard, it comes with FanXpert2 that will allow you to control the AP181 dinamically depending on the conditions of your cpu.


Is the AP182 any better than the 181 or is it the same in terms of noise levels? I have the 350D at a point where it is very quiet and I only hear the GPU fans kick on and it stays pretty cool.

I'd love the PS07 dual 120mm fan setup in the front, but do not like the front panel that much. I think the front panel from the TJ08-e looks much nicer.

I do like Silverstone cases, I still have my GD08 that I was contemplating doing a few different mods to than what I did previously for water cooling but not sure.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Is the AP182 any better than the 181 or is it the same in terms of noise levels? I only hear the GPU fans kick on and it stays pretty cool..


I'm pretty sure the AP181 on full speed will drown out any stock GPU cooler available, it really is obnoxiously loud. You can turn it down and make it quieter but I have to say there are much quieter fans available. The AP181 does move a massive amount of air though, low speed fans do not compete with that, so it's a balancing act between airflow and noise. I used a different fan and it is much quieter than the AP181 because it moves less air but it is enough for my system. I also made it so I can run it at full speed and low speed just so I have the option but to be honest, the high speed setting only knocks off about 2 deg C so I don't bother with it as my temps are really cool.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I am considering this case again. I have recently bought the 350D and like it, but the darn thing is too big for a HTPC in the living room + I don't like the looks of it sitting on its side. My return period is coming up at Microcenter in a week. I was also looking at the SG10 for something even smaller, but not sure I want to go that route.
> 
> How well does a NVIDIA card with an ACX cooler do in this case? I will get it water cooled at some point, but not right away. I want to concentrate on WC the CPU first. I am just worried with the amount of air circulating in the case, does the AP180 push enough air out to the back?


You can run a silent tj08-e with everything you mentioned. I have ran a few gpu's in the tj08e and the gpu does fine even with a max stable overclock, fans will need to spin up if you are pushing max oc but it wont get near max temp. I ran my 2700k @ 4.8ghz and 770 @ 1320mhz on a single 180mm radiator with acceptable temps with a push/pull config using stock 180mm fans on high, on low temps go up I think 3c, I added a 120mm for good measure. You would get better results with a custom loop since I modded the h70 and antec 920 into that loop I mentioned.

While in todays weather (82F ambient room temp) I did gaming with the 180mm's on high and the 120mm fans on med, same setup except today pushing an overvolt on the 770 (1463mhz-1.389v) still kept the gpu at 54c and cpu 67c with bf3 multiplayer 48p ultra.


----------



## Dyaems

i ran a "silent" tj08-e using scythe kaze-q as my fan controller and all three fans inside are only at 25% speed. i can set to 0 but the fans wont spin at all which is not a good thing. i can do a mild OC with the processor but I tend to leave the 7970 lightning stock (1.256v, 1150core, 1500mem) when i make the tj08-e "silent" because if i OC it to my usual clocks (1200core/1700mem) it heats up really quickly. i can also maintain the 40% fan speed on stock with the silent tj08-e which for me is silent enough for the 7970.

i plan to put those silverstone foams in the future to see if the noise will improve (prolly not)


----------



## hyp36rmax

MOAR PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i plan to put those silverstone foams in the future to see if the noise will improve (prolly not)


Save your money.


----------



## sinkfish

While strolling in the internet, I saw this case mod (PS07 Black).
Long GPU board no chance with this but I love this one.









Hide-Rocket PC MOD
http://hiderocket7.blog.fc2.com/category13-1.html


----------



## Dangur

Y he didnt use the RV02?


----------



## xiong91

Here's my TJ08-E
























Still need to improve my cable management











Before installing GPU Waterblock


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> While strolling in the internet, I saw this case mod (PS07 Black).
> Long GPU board no chance with this but I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hide-Rocket PC MOD
> http://hiderocket7.blog.fc2.com/category13-1.html


wow, now that's sweet looking mod.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiong91*
> 
> Here's my TJ08-E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need to improve my cable management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before installing GPU Waterblock


Awesome build.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering does silver arrow extreme and Silver arrow SE edtion fit inside this case or not?


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering does silver arrow extreme and Silver arrow SE edtion fit inside this case or not?


I have the PH-TC14PE in mine, so ye


----------



## Kompiz

Hi! First post.

I'm tempted to buy this case, but it seems like it's designed with reference cards and active PSU's in mind, the opposite of what I have.
Can anyone convince me to get it anyway?


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kompiz*
> 
> ...it seems like it's designed with reference cards and active PSU's in mind...


Welcome aboard.

By "reference cards", do you mean reference graphics cards?, I do have a pair of EVGA's *GTX 680 Classified* inside and have no problems at all, there's space enough. In a few weeks I'll be replacing those with a pair of ASUS' *HD 7970 Matrix Platinum* under watercooling.

All of that, without even modifying the case at all.


----------



## Kompiz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> By "reference cards", do you mean reference graphics cards?, I do have a pair of EVGA's *GTX 680 Classified* inside and have no problems at all, there's space enough. In a few weeks I'll be replacing those with a pair of ASUS' *HD 7970 Matrix Platinum* under watercooling.
> 
> All of that, without even modifying the case at all.


Thanks








Yes, reference GPU's.
I imagine that with a fanless PSU and a GPU that just circulates the air inside the case, the airflow from the front fan won't be enough to cool the GPU quietly and efficiently.

Since a quiet build is what I'm after, should I just keep looking for other cases?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kompiz*
> 
> Hi! First post.
> 
> I'm tempted to buy this case, but it seems like it's designed with reference cards and active PSU's in mind, the opposite of what I have.
> Can anyone convince me to get it anyway?


I'm using a fanless GPU and a low speed 180mm fan with switchable inline resistor (check my specs) no issues at all and exceptionally quiet. You can invert the PSU and use the front fan to cool that too although I used a 500w PSU and just swapped the PSU fan for a near silent one, I won't ever be drawing much more than 250w so it never starts to get warm and the fan is just about as quiet as can be.I can't hear it at all as the PSU runs at about 20% power most of the time.


----------



## chang87

I would like to share my build. I just recently installed a Swiftech H220 on my SilverStone PS07W. And while installing the H220, I just thought about cleaning my rig and taking some pictures too! That explains lack of the side-panel and stuff. Anyway, here's the specs of my pc.

Intel Core i7-3770k (OCed to 4.7ghz)
Asus P8Z77-M Pro
Asus GTX 660 DirectCUII Top
8Gb G.Skill Ares 1600MHz (OCed to1866MHz)
120Gb Sandisk Extreme SSD
550W Seasonic G-550 Gold Efficiency PSU
Swiftech H220
SilverStone PS07W (Modded Side panel)

I hope you like it!


----------



## 66racer

Man now that those h220's arent available any longer I kinda wish I had one lol

PS looks good


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man now that those h220's arent available any longer I kinda wish I had one...


Despite their superior performance compared to other AIO alternatives, sadly several users are having pump related issues, seems to be from the first batch though.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conin*
> 
> Despite their superior performance compared to other AIO alternatives, sadly several users are having pump related issues, seems to be from the first batch though.


Yikes, well sure their still under warranty but sure sucks. I have been wanting to go full custom loop and ditch my makeshift loop but just dont feel like spending a couple hundred at this point to maybe have 2c less in temp if that. Sure would look better though.


----------



## atomicus

I've JUST finished installing my system in this case and I must say I'm very impressed. Definitely one of the best cases I've built in, albeit requiring that bit more thought as to where things go. I have a question though, in regards to the AP181... has anyone swapped this out for the Phobya 180 and seen a noticeable improvement in the sound? It is the one slightly annoying aspect of the case, as has been mentioned... although it does seem to do a very good job of cooling. Does the high/low speed switch on the side of case still work if you put another fan in?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> I've JUST finished installing my system in this case and I must say I'm very impressed. Definitely one of the best cases I've built in, albeit requiring that bit more thought as to where things go. I have a question though, in regards to the AP181... has anyone swapped this out for the Phobya 180 and seen a noticeable improvement in the sound? It is the one slightly annoying aspect of the case, as has been mentioned... although it does seem to do a very good job of cooling. Does the high/low speed switch on the side of case still work if you put another fan in?


I am using the Phobya 180mm 700 rpm. fan but it needed a resistor inline to get the noise level right down because it produced about the same sound as the AP181 on low speed but when I slow it down to 450rpm, it is really quiet. I prefer to have no sound at all but that is not possible with fans, the Phobya moves enough air for my system at 450 rpm, I never need to put it on full speed.


----------



## Indigo340

The switch selects the different circuits on the fan so just fitting it to a new fan won't work unless you put a resistor inline, I happened to have some spare fan resistor wires from a previous project that were not being used. They were marked 5v, 7v and 9v so I just used the one that gave the speed and quiet that was best for me.

This is how I wired the switch.


----------



## atomicus

That required some soldering then? Annoying if that Phobya isn't much quieter than the AP181 then. It's not unbearably loud as it stands, more just the 'note' of it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xiong91*
> 
> Here's my TJ08-E...


Very nice setup!; what are your temps on both CPU and GPU?.


----------



## boxthorn

Here's a question to the TJ08E owners,

Does it actually lower CPU/GPU temps to put a rear fan at all?

I feel like it might negatively affect due to positive pressure design of the case, making the circulation be channeled only to the CPU and raise the GPU temps.

Don't know about the CPU temps though.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxthorn*
> 
> Here's a question to the TJ08E owners,
> 
> Does it actually lower CPU/GPU temps to put a rear fan at all?
> 
> I feel like it might negatively affect due to positive pressure design of the case, making the circulation be channeled only to the CPU and raise the GPU temps.
> 
> Don't know about the CPU temps though.


I would say that the smaller fan would move much less air so probably doesn't make any difference at all unless there is a radiator on it. The amount of pressure from a 180mm fan even at low speed will be enough to move the heat out of the case.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> That required some soldering then? Annoying if that Phobya isn't much quieter than the AP181 then. It's not unbearably loud as it stands, more just the 'note' of it, if that makes sense.


At 450rpm, the Phobya fan is very much quieter than the AP181 on low speed and still provides plenty of airflow.

Some people say that they have reduced the noise of the AP181 effectively by using a fan controller to get the speed down below 500rpm, It didn't work for mine though, as the speed decreased, I got an annoying hum from it. I suspect it might have been different if I had not been powering it from the mobo, maybe it was caused by altering the power too much. I didn't try it from a molex connector.


----------



## rickyman0319

I am wondering if I put the D14 HSF inside the case, will the side panel close it or not?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> I am wondering if I put the D14 HSF inside the case, will the side panel close it or not?


The TJ08-E has a clearance of 165mm according to silverstone page, and i can confirm a Thermalright HR02 (162mm) fits fine and the door closes without touching, and according to noctuas page, the NH-D14 has 160mm height so it should fit. But on the first pages there were some builds that tried it, you should browse the thread. What you should be worried more is if you are using a dedicated GPU it will be close or over the first pcie slot, with my HR02 is just couple mm of clearance for the gpu. Check post #371, post #519 and post #664 .


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The TJ08-E has a clearance of 165mm according to silverstone page, and i can confirm a Thermalright HR02 (162mm) fits fine and the door closes without touching, and according to noctuas page, the NH-D14 has 160mm height so it should fit. But on the first pages there were some builds that tried it, you should browse the thread. What you should be worried more is if you are using a dedicated GPU it will be close or over the first pcie slot, with my HR02 is just couple mm of clearance for the gpu. Check post #371, post #519 and post #664 .


do u oc ur cpu or u use stock for it? how is ur temp for it? what kind of fans do u use ?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxthorn*
> 
> Here's a question to the TJ08E owners,
> 
> Does it actually lower CPU/GPU temps to put a rear fan at all?
> 
> I feel like it might negatively affect due to positive pressure design of the case, making the circulation be channeled only to the CPU and raise the GPU temps.
> 
> Don't know about the CPU temps though.


Well I know I like running the rear 120mm at slower speeds to get more air pushing out the gpu vents. I have gpu and cpu on water but like the air flow over the memory chips. When I crank my rear 120mm on high, which sometimes i need it there, I feel much less air come out the rear pci shields, but there is still some air coming out. This is with the front 180mm on high.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> do u oc ur cpu or u use stock for it? how is ur temp for it? what kind of fans do u use ?


Atm still sorting some stability issues with GENE VI so its stock, idling at 30C on 20C ambient @650rpm the noiseblocker plps 120mm pwm fan on the HR02 (mine is original not the macho), this is prime95 i just ran for asus rep. remember im running very low the frontal fan and the cpu fan, thus my temps are high on prime95, most wont run their fans as low as me, but im more interested on quiet setup,


----------



## HAVOKNW

You guys saw the white/purple TJ08-E I did late last year as an xmas gift for my wife. Now, its time for my rig. This is my new LAN system. I was lucky enough to have it in the Kingston booth at PAX Prime about a week ago. I designed it 100% to show off the SSD's as you can see. Spec are as follows:

PSU: SilverStone ST85F-G
Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
CPU: Core i7 3770K
RAM: 32GB Kingston HyperX Black
SSD: 2 x 120GB Kingston HyperX
HD: 2 x 1TB WD VelociRaptor (Games)
HD: 2 x 2TB WD BLack (Data)
GPU: 2 x PowerColor HD7970
Cooling: Corsair H80i

Hope you like it!






I plan to get some good pics of the build later this month so I can do a build log.

- HAVOK


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys saw the white/purple TJ08-E I did late last year as an xmas gift for my wife. Now, its time for my rig. This is my new LAN system. I was lucky enough to have it in the Kingston booth at PAX Prime about a week ago. I designed it 100% to show off the SSD's as you can see. Spec are as follows:
> 
> PSU: SilverStone ST85F-G
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> CPU: Core i7 3770K
> RAM: 32GB Kingston HyperX Black
> SSD: 2 x 120GB Kingston HyperX
> HD: 2 x 1TB WD VelociRaptor (Games)
> HD: 2 x 2TB WD BLack (Data)
> GPU: 2 x PowerColor HD7970
> Cooling: Corsair H80i
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get some good pics of the build later this month so I can do a build log
> 
> 
> .
> 
> - HAVOK


Nice build and congratz on your booth spot.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> You guys saw the white/purple TJ08-E I did late last year as an xmas gift for my wife. Now, its time for my rig. This is my new LAN system. I was lucky enough to have it in the Kingston booth at PAX Prime about a week ago. I designed it 100% to show off the SSD's as you can see. Spec are as follows:
> 
> PSU: SilverStone ST85F-G
> Motherboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> CPU: Core i7 3770K
> RAM: 32GB Kingston HyperX Black
> SSD: 2 x 120GB Kingston HyperX
> HD: 2 x 1TB WD VelociRaptor (Games)
> HD: 2 x 2TB WD BLack (Data)
> GPU: 2 x PowerColor HD7970
> Cooling: Corsair H80i
> 
> Hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get some good pics of the build later this month so I can do a build log.
> 
> - HAVOK






That's Sweet! BUT THE HEAT!!!!! My system hated the crossfireX on air, so i now have them water cooled and its nothing but bliss


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> That's Sweet! BUT THE HEAT!!!!! My system hated the crossfireX on air, so i now have them water cooled and its nothing but bliss


I have no heat problems. PAX was pretty hot and the build ran Crysis 3 and Bioshock Infinite the entire time with no issues.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice build and congratz on your booth spot.


Thanks. Glad you like it.


----------



## Dangur

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get some good pics of the build later this month so I can do a build log.
> 
> - HAVOK






The SSD's on top are epic! Looking forward for your log.


----------



## Lutfij

I really like the BLUE !


----------



## Bennakhi

Does anyone knows a good replacement 180mm fan for the front panel, because the one it comes with really noisy at 1250rpm ?

anyone have tried this fan ?
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Performance-180mm-Silent-FN181-BL/dp/B002MUAELQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## atomicus

The Phobya 180mm G-Silent is supposed to be a good option, although I've seen some people say it's not THAT much quieter at speed.


----------



## kokpa

for quieter version you could try 140mm fan?


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Does anyone knows a good replacement 180mm fan for the front panel, because the one it comes with really noisy at 1250rpm ?


I recommend the Phobya G Silent 700rpm fan but you will need to use something to get the speed down. It moves a good amount of air with reasonable pressure at 450rpm and is a good alternative. If you run it at full speed, it sounds very similar to the AP181 on it's low setting but I do think it's a little quieter than the AP181 when you slow it down.
If you need a lot of airflow then there is no substitute for the AP181.

I wonder if anyone is using a 140mm fan instead ?


----------



## Bennakhi

are u suggesting to use an adapter ?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Does anyone knows a good replacement 180mm fan for the front panel, because the one it comes with really noisy at 1250rpm ?


Have you tried undervolting it? you case has a switch on the side that will take it down to 900rpm, you can still undervolt it further, for me 500rpm is very quiet, but will depend on how much cooling you willing to sacrifice.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> are u suggesting to use an adapter ?


You don't need an adapter, there are holes for a 140mm fan


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> You don't need an adapter, there are holes for a 140mm fan


I think a Noctua 140mm would be a great replacement

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Cooling-NF-A14-FLX/dp/B00AEGRGNO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1378908835&sr=8-1&keywords=noctua+140mm

or this

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Cooling-NF-A15-PWM/dp/B00AED7XFI


----------



## Dyaems

i just use a fan controller to set the AP181 to 25-30% with the switch set to "low". dunno if the AP181 actually moves air across the case with that settings though, lol... since the 7970 moves air downwards since im not using a reference cooler.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> i just use a fan controller to set the AP181 to 25-30% with the switch set to "low". dunno if the AP181 actually moves air with that settings though, lol...


That's why I want a new fan, because I have noticed that when I turn the AP181 to full speed, the mobo temp drops at least 10 degrees.


----------



## Dyaems

for me, the difference between making the AP181 silent or not, is only 3C max


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> That's why I want a new fan, because I have noticed that when I turn the AP181 to full speed, the mobo temp drops at least 10 degrees.


You wont find a 180mm fan that can cool aswell for less niose, its 32mm thick, the phobia is 25mm, and there arent that many options out there on 180. Here is where you have to compromise, do i want supercooling but insane noise, moderate noise moderate cooling or very quiet setup and higher temps, or go water there are some very nice builds on the thread with 200mm rads that have worked really well. The case and the fan are very good on their own, i personally wouldn't change a thing, but you do have to tweak it to your liking.


----------



## Dyaems

or use headphones while gaming!


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> You wont find a 180mm fan that can cool aswell for less niose, its 32mm thick, the phobia is 25mm


Actually, the Phobya G-Silent Red LED fan is 32mm and pushes more air at 100cfm (regular version is 56cfm). Noise rating is only 1db higher than the 25mm Phobya. Apparently.


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> You wont find a 180mm fan that can cool aswell for less niose, its 32mm thick, the phobia is 25mm, and there arent that many options out there on 180. Here is where you have to compromise, do i want supercooling but insane noise, moderate noise moderate cooling or very quiet setup and higher temps, or go water there are some very nice builds on the thread with 200mm rads that have worked really well. The case and the fan are very good on their own, i personally wouldn't change a thing, but you do have to tweak it to your liking.


Noise is definitely a big issue for me plus I want my PC to run as cool as possible. The best option for my needs was to choose lower power components and decide on a maximum CPU power of 95w and a max GPU power of 50w. In fact my GPU is passively cooled and even running the Phobya fan at 450rpm it never goes over 50 deg C and usually hovers around 32C. The CPU runs slightly cooler with a 12% basic o/c to get 4.0Ghz from a 3.6 AMD, turning the fan at full speed makes very little difference overall, just 3 degrees cooler for the CPU and brings the Max temp of the GPU down by about 5 deg C.

I agree that if you want high overclocks and high benchmark scores then you will either have to put up with noise or heat when air cooling.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Noise is definitely a big issue for me plus I want my PC to run as cool as possible. The best option for my needs was to choose lower power components and decide on a maximum CPU power of 95w and a max GPU power of 50w. In fact my GPU is passively cooled and even running the Phobya fan at 450rpm it never goes over 50 deg C and usually hovers around 32C. The CPU runs slightly cooler with a 12% basic o/c to get 4.0Ghz from a 3.6 AMD, turning the fan at full speed makes very little difference overall, just 3 degrees cooler for the CPU and brings the Max temp of the GPU down by about 5 deg C.
> 
> I agree that if you want high overclocks and high benchmark scores then you will either have to put up with noise or heat when air cooling.


I am considering Noctua NF-A15 PWM as good replacement, but I don't think anyone have tried this solution yet.

http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Quality-Cooling-NF-A15-PWM/dp/B00AED7XFI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2JPV18S2LO2LR&coliid=I2R0QLLFH91G1U

I have ordered one, I will give a try


----------



## Dangur

I have the Phobya 180, its way quieter than the SS 180.


----------



## PcZac

I want to use 2- 3.5in HDDs, and a SSD, what would be the best way to set them up in this case? Can I avoid filling the normal HDD cage and use all three?


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I want to use 2- 3.5in HDDs, and a SSD, what would be the best way to set them up in this case? Can I avoid filling the normal HDD cage and use all three?


There are builds here that have fitted two 3.5 hdd on the floor of the case. Also if you are not using your frontal 5.25 you could use something like ORICO AC52535-1S -BL Full Aluminum. The ssd can be mounted at the bottom or at the back of the case.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I want to use 2- 3.5in HDDs, and a SSD, what would be the best way to set them up in this case? Can I avoid filling the normal HDD cage and use all three?


I have 2 drives on the backside of the case (behind motherboard)

And one drive in a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter(was a very tight fit to get the original blanking plate on the front, but it fit with no modification)


----------



## one80

For those that are running WC setups - what sort of temps are you getting? ''

Still trying to make my mind up whether to move to WCing with 180mm and 120mm radiators...


----------



## gianluca92

my air tj08e


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ That's a clean TJ08! Nice job.


----------



## aotdsyndrome

Hi all, this is my current setup (sorry for GoPro fisheye). I'd like to put the 7970 underwater, but I have a question regarding placing a 180mm rad in the front to complete the loop.

Can I still place the rad while LEAVING the HDD where it is?


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aotdsyndrome*
> 
> Hi all, this is my current setup (sorry for GoPro fisheye). I'd like to put the 7970 underwater, but I have a question regarding placing a 180mm rad in the front to complete the loop.
> 
> Can I still place the rad while LEAVING the HDD where it is?


Yes, you can install a 180mm rad at the front but the tube holes and fitting must be mounted towards the top than the bottom.


----------



## boxthorn

Here's another random question.

I noticed that when I have the front fan off, I hear a fairly loud whine, only to be remedied by turning the fan back on.

Does anyone else have this problem, or do you know what the issue may be?

(I know for sure it's the fan because I can unplug the fan completely which resolves the issue as well)


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boxthorn*
> 
> Here's another random question.
> 
> I noticed that when I have the front fan off, I hear a fairly loud whine, only to be remedied by turning the fan back on.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, or do you know what the issue may be?
> 
> (I know for sure it's the fan because I can unplug the fan completely which resolves the issue as well)


So how are you turning it off ?


----------



## boxthorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> So how are you turning it off ?


By using the switch on the side.


----------



## Indigo340

That switch has only 2 positions that are supposed to be high speed and low speed, if you are getting something else then there must be a fault in it. I would contact the vendor and let them know, hopefully they will be able to help you.


----------



## Qrash

I suspect your BIOS is set to manage the fan speed. Your system is not hot enough to require the full 12 Volts so less is sent to the motherboard header that you have the front fan plugged into. When you switch the fan to Low mode this reduces the fan's operating voltage too much, resulting in the sound you've been hearing. Is it even spinning when this happens? Try disabling or altering the fan speed control in your BIOS.


----------



## Bennakhi

I ordered the Noctua NF-A15 PWM as a replacement for the AP180 fan in the front panel. unfortunately, the measurements are wrong, does anyone knows which Noctua fan fits ?


----------



## boxthorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I suspect your BIOS is set to manage the fan speed. Your system is not hot enough to require the full 12 Volts so less is sent to the motherboard header that you have the front fan plugged into. When you switch the fan to Low mode this reduces the fan's operating voltage too much, resulting in the sound you've been hearing. Is it even spinning when this happens? Try disabling or altering the fan speed control in your BIOS.


This worked!! You sir, are a great detective.

I have set the fan speed from 50% to 70% and now it is spinning at 440rpm without any noise at all. And when set to full blast it spins at 990 rpm so I wouldn't keep it at that for too long.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I ordered the Noctua NF-A15 PWM as a replacement for the AP180 fan in the front panel. unfortunately, the measurements are wrong, does anyone knows which Noctua fan fits ?


On newegg it confirms that it uses the 120mm mounting hole position even though its a 140mm. Im not familiar with their lineup but make sure its just a regular 140mm mounting hole pattern next time.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I ordered the Noctua NF-A15 PWM as a replacement for the AP180 fan in the front panel. unfortunately, the measurements are wrong, does anyone knows which Noctua fan fits ?


The NF-A15 is 140mm fan on a asymetric frame with 150/140mm, with 120mm mounting holes. The true 140mm Noctua fans are, 140mm and have 140mm mounting holes are,

Noctua NF-A14 PWM - 4pin pwm controlled.
Noctua NF-A14 FLX - 3Pin voltage controlled
Noctua NF-A14 ULN - 3pin voltage controlled.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I ordered the Noctua NF-A15 PWM as a replacement for the AP180 fan in the front panel. unfortunately, the measurements are wrong, does anyone knows which Noctua fan fits ?


that noctua fan is 140mm but its mounting holes are for 120mm. just like TY-140 and that scythe fan.


----------



## Kurio

Well, PS07B is the same I guss. Better rad support and in my opinion a better case than TJ-08E.

I will post some pictures of mine with full WC...


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I ordered the Noctua NF-A15 PWM as a replacement for the AP180 fan in the front panel. unfortunately, the measurements are wrong, does anyone knows which Noctua fan fits ?


Of course it wont fit, it's 120mm. You need 140mm.


----------



## derredbaron

You can also use zip ties to mount the fan.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derredbaron*
> 
> You can also use zip ties to mount the fan.


LOL I have ordered another one


----------



## Willverine

Well can I join the club?
Build ain't finished yet, but progress is good! I actually managed to stick a ATX motherboard in there, check my build log it has the details and stuff. When I get out of my mid-sem's I'll finish the work on it and update it.

Current Situation:





Yes. 2 water loops!








Future plans involve UV lighting and green UV paint (which I have but haven't applied yet)


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willverine*
> 
> Well can I join the club?
> Build ain't finished yet, but progress is good! I actually managed to stick a ATX motherboard in there, check my build log it has the details and stuff. When I get out of my mid-sem's I'll finish the work on it and update it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Current Situation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. 2 water loops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future plans involve UV lighting and green UV paint (which I have but haven't applied yet)


You need some zip ties up in there, and yes welcome to the club. You are as official as it gets, Nutty hasn't updated the owners list in years *cough cough*


----------



## Bennakhi

I've installed Noctua NF-A14 PWM, and the temp has dropped . You can see the results below, the mobo is cooler and the fan is quieter :

AP181 900RPM

AP181 1225 RPM

Noctua NF-A14 PWM at 1000 RPM


----------



## Dyaems

wrong thread, sorry!


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I've installed Noctua NF-A14 PWM, and the temp has dropped significantly. You can see the results below, the mobo is cooler and the fan is quieter :
> 
> AP181 900RPM
> 
> AP181 1225 RPM
> 
> Noctua NF-A14 PWM at 1000 RPM


Is the AP181 test with the case open with no mesh no filters also?


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> Is the AP181 test with the case open with no mesh no filters also?


All the tests have been done with the case closed and the mesh filter installed


----------



## daMystery1

Hi

To those looking to substitute the AP181, I haven't seem to have seen any mention of these being tried.
Perhaps, I missed it somewhere ??

Enermax 180mm TB Vegas or Apollo - Not necessarily the Quad, but it looks interesting if it is efficient.
The CFM is slightly lower than the AP but on spec it appears that it may be slightly quieter.

http://www.enermax.com/home.php?fn=eng/product_a1_1_1&lv0=4&lv1=66&no=215

Cheers


----------



## rene mauricio

The Enermax looks interesting enough. I just wish it would have been a PWM fan instead of having a switch.


----------



## satnile

Hi All,

I want to remove the big hard drive cage in order to install a CPU cooler and I manged to install a 2.5" SSD and a 3.5" hard drive in the small lower drive bay, my question is : is it okay to have two hard drives in this tight space, would there be any heating issues with the hard drives?

thanks


----------



## Mopar63

Not sure I understand the need to replace the stock 180 fan. I am getting great temps with it in my testing, even with the filter in place. My own systems temps dropped almost 8C compared to using a different case with dual Noctua for intake. I think that is more the case layout than the specific fan.

As for the noise I found on low it is quiet enough in a silent room. Can hear it but not over bearing. On high it is noticeable but again nothing over the top. However if I turn on a single desk fan or the TV is playing or I am gaming of the kid is running around I find that I cannot hear the computer, even with the fan on high.


----------



## Dory

hi all, i see lots of people here that are experts about that case, SST-TJ08-E.

Well im thinking to build a PC on that case also... but i still dont know if will work... ( tried to read lost of reviews abou couldnt find an answer)

Atm i have :

proccesor : intel i5 4670k
motherboard : asus maximus VI gene
SSD : OCZ Vector Series 128GB SATA-III 2.5 inch
Cooler : Noctua NH-U12S
video card : EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB GDDR5 [ACX Cooler]
memory : Kit Dual Channel Kingston 8192MB (2 x 4096MB), DDR3, HyperX
HDD : 3x 1tb + 620gb + 320gb...

well the only thing that i still need is the case.. i have all the things sealed and i didnt opened them yet cause i have no clue what case to buy...

i would like to get an answer if all those components works good in that case and how im gonna put all those hdds if ill run on that cooler.

thanks in advance,
Dory


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satnile*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I want to remove the big hard drive cage in order to install a CPU cooler and I manged to install a 2.5" SSD and a 3.5" hard drive in the small lower drive bay, my question is : is it okay to have two hard drives in this tight space, would there be any heating issues with the hard drives?
> 
> thanks


I have two HDD's in that position and they don't get warm, the one that's in use reaches 32 deg C and the other one is 30 deg C. I have a 3.5 inch mounted to the case on the bottom and a 2.5 inch mounted to the underside of the frame, no worries


----------



## Indigo340

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dory*
> 
> hi all, i see lots of people here that are experts about that case, SST-TJ08-E.
> 
> Well im thinking to build a PC on that case also... but i still dont know if will work... ( tried to read lost of reviews abou couldnt find an answer)
> 
> Atm i have :
> 
> proccesor : intel i5 4670k
> *motherboard : asus maximus VI gene*
> SSD : OCZ Vector Series 128GB SATA-III 2.5 inch
> Cooler : Noctua NH-U12S
> video card : EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB GDDR5 [ACX Cooler]
> memory : Kit Dual Channel Kingston 8192MB (2 x 4096MB), DDR3, HyperX
> HDD : 3x 1tb + 620gb + 320gb...
> 
> well the only thing that i still need is the case.. i have all the things sealed and i didnt opened them yet cause i have no clue what case to buy...
> 
> i would like to get an answer if all those components works good in that case and how im gonna put all those hdds if ill run on that cooler.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Dory


Is the mobo Atx ? If so it won't fit without drastic mods to the case and if you do fit an Atx mobo in then you won't be able to use all the expansion slots. Make sure it is mAtx.


----------



## Dory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> Is the mobo Atx ? If so it won't fit without drastic mods to the case and if you do fit an Atx mobo in then you won't be able to use all the expansion slots. Make sure it is mAtx.


gene is micro atx motherboard.


----------



## Dory

what i need to know exactly is if cooler, tray for HDD and video card will work perfectly good in that case... consider i have 3 HDDs ill have to use that tray from their case but i see in pictures everyone remoevs it when they have an aftermarket cooler... well that noctua cooler is tiny so it might work... but i need to know for sure


----------



## Indigo340

Then I can't see any problems. You should also be able to fit all those drives in too


----------



## satnile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dory*
> 
> hi all, i see lots of people here that are experts about that case, SST-TJ08-E.
> 
> Well im thinking to build a PC on that case also... but i still dont know if will work... ( tried to read lost of reviews abou couldnt find an answer)
> 
> Atm i have :
> 
> proccesor : intel i5 4670k
> motherboard : asus maximus VI gene
> SSD : OCZ Vector Series 128GB SATA-III 2.5 inch
> Cooler : Noctua NH-U12S
> video card : EVGA GeForce GTX 760 4GB GDDR5 [ACX Cooler]
> memory : Kit Dual Channel Kingston 8192MB (2 x 4096MB), DDR3, HyperX
> HDD : 3x 1tb + 620gb + 320gb...
> 
> well the only thing that i still need is the case.. i have all the things sealed and i didnt opened them yet cause i have no clue what case to buy...
> 
> i would like to get an answer if all those components works good in that case and how im gonna put all those hdds if ill run on that cooler.
> 
> thanks in advance,
> Dory


The case is designed to hold 4 hard drives in the upper large drive cage and one 3.5" and one 2.5" in the bottom 3.5" drive bay, so no problem for up to 5 large hard drives and one 2.5" drive, a total of six. You can also use the 5.25 upper bays with adapter to put extra hard drives if required. Regarding Noctua NH-U12S cooler, it will fit but you may need to mount the fan near the rear exhaust fine to avoid the hard dives sticking out from their cage.


----------



## Dory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satnile*
> 
> The case is designed to hold 4 hard drives in the upper large drive cage and one 3.5" and one 2.5" in the bottom 3.5" drive bay, so no problem for up to 5 large hard drives and one 2.5" drive, a total of six. You can also use the 5.25 upper bays with adapter to put extra hard drives if required. Regarding Noctua NH-U12S cooler, it will fit but you may need to mount the fan near the rear exhaust fine to avoid the hard dives sticking out from their cage.


sounds good... you know if ill have temperature problem on the CPU?


----------



## Indigo340

The main reason people remove the drive cage is for airflow as it is very close to the front fan. I haven't been made aware that it actually makes a big difference though. Another reason is because the HDD's stick out far enough to block access to the RAM slots. It also looks much neater without it and all the wires connected to the HDD's.


----------



## satnile

I agree with Indigo340, the hard drives cage is ugly and obstructive to RAM and after market CPU coolers, so I have removed it and suddenly the inside looks neater.


----------



## Dory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *satnile*
> 
> I agree with Indigo340, the hard drives cage is ugly and obstructive to RAM and after market CPU coolers, so I have removed it and suddenly the inside looks neater.


yeah maybe... but i kinda need all those hdds, i just wanted to know if theres any block...

i dont wanna spend the money for nothing...


----------



## Indigo340

The case was designed for use with all the HDD bays full so there really shouldn't be any issues, just make sure that you don't use RAM with huge heatsinks or it may not fit.


----------



## Dory

i already ordered the case... costs alot in my country but eh ... worth it


----------



## Indigo340

I was lucky enough to get one from someone who reviews PC hardware so mine was fairly cheap as it had been 'tested'.

It's a very good little case and really nice to build a system into, I'm sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## Qrash

The case is designed to have an SSD and one 3.5 hard hard drive under the tall drive cage, but you could place the SSD just about anywhere as may here have done: beside the upper optical drive bays, on top of the top optical drive device, on the rear of the motherboard tray. Lots of options.

If you use the hard drive cage for your remaining hard drives, there may be a problem with the height of your HyperX RAM heatsinks being too tall and hitting the cage. *UPDATE:* Standard HyperX RAM heatsinks are not much taller than the RAM circuit board so you should be fine to use the hard drive cage. Only Kingston's Predator and Beast heatsinks are significantly tall.

The Noctua U12S is 125 mm wide so this should not interfere with the back of your graphics card if it is in PCI-E slot #1. Also it is only 158 mm tall so that's fine too. With a fan attached, the total width increases from 45 mm to 71 mm (extra 1 mm for the fan clip). The review on Silent PC Review found that even in a "push" configuration there was no interference with any of the RAM slots.

Good luck and post some pictures!


----------



## Dory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indigo340*
> 
> I was lucky enough to get one from someone who reviews PC hardware so mine was fairly cheap as it had been 'tested'.
> 
> It's a very good little case and really nice to build a system into, I'm sure you will be happy with it.


thats how i got my motherboard also







... the only bad thing theres no warranty


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> *UPDATE:* Standard HyperX RAM heatsinks are not much taller than the RAM circuit board so you should be fine to use the hard drive cage. Only Kingston's Predator and Beast heatsinks are significantly tall.


This is correct. I painted my case to match the Predator colors but can't live without the HD cage. So I'm using 32GB of HyperX Black instead. Still runs like a champ and you can't see the RAM behind the cage anyway.


----------



## pandasouljah

guys, so I have just built my first tj08-e powered htpc/steambox. My specs go like this:
Cpu: i5 3570k
Mobo: asrock z77 pro4-m
Ram: corsair vengeance ddr3 1600mhz
Gpu: gigabyte hd7970 wf3
Ssd: SanDisk ultra plus 128gb
Hdd: seagate barracuda 2tb
Case: silverstone tj08-e
psu: Tagan easycon xl 700w
Optical: Generic dvd drive
Hsf: cm hyper 212 evo
Os: windows 7 pro 64bit

My question is... what next? Obviously I have installed steam, but how do I mould a great htpc out of this pc. Xbmc? Vlc? Wmc? Plex?I want to stream what I can and download most of my tv shows/movies, both English and Chinese but there are so many ways to go about it. I'd just like some expert tips and advice please. The build is running through a 55 inch samsung smart tv series 7.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pandasouljah

Couple more q's to add:
1. Can anyone recommend a good wireless gaming keyboard and mouse combo?
2. Sound cuts in and out on video (youtube, dvdrips) but not on games. Fix suggestions?
3. VLC playback is stuttering on hd movies. Do I need to change any particular settings to make the tv and pc play nice?
Thanks in advance guys!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandasouljah*
> 
> Couple more q's to add:
> 1. Can anyone recommend a good wireless gaming keyboard and mouse combo?
> 2. Sound cuts in and out on video (youtube, dvdrips) but not on games. Fix suggestions?
> 3. VLC playback is stuttering on hd movies. Do I need to change any particular settings to make the tv and pc play nice?
> Thanks in advance guys!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


Not here, wrong thread.


----------



## aerial

Another update. This time changed budget cooler to megahalems silver, and replaced enermax fans with 2 gelids slim.


----------



## Qrash

Still looks great. The Prolimatech Megahalems is an older cooler, but definitely a good one, especially when it first came out. I swapped mine for an H80i to take a baby step into watercooling.

BTW, what is the cat's name? Can't have a photo like that without giving the cat a mention!


----------



## atomicus

Great cat mod! What screws did you use to fit him to the case? Great colour too, perfect match. Have you put blue LED's in his eyes to match the case also?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Another update. This time changed budget cooler to megahalems silver, and replaced enermax fans with 2 gelids slim.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the simplicity and clean look of your build. Well done.


----------



## Dyaems

Sidegraded to 4770 from 2500k since there is a deal that I can't resist. Also threw in a Thermalright Venomous X black to replace the Antec Kuhler 620 since I'm not really a fan of Closed-loop cooling. Its either Air cooling or Custom LCS for me! I also slapped an ancient Evercool Armor on the 5.25bays. It took me 3 hours to figure out how to slap it inside because it won't fit completely when I tried it, as well as the cabling between the PSU and the HDD bay.

Not sure why it is not correctly rotated when uploaded. I am seeing the normal rotation when I open it at Photoshop. Anyways, yep the plastic from the Evercool Armor does not match with the rest of the front bezel










Here is the messy cabling. It really wont fit if I don't do something with the 24pin motherboard connector. HDD temps dropped around ~8C though with the help of the 80mm fan infront of the HDD bay. Surprisingly, the stock fan is silent enough for me not to replace it with another one! I really cant hear it even with the front cover opened.


Back cabling. Its the best that I can do with non-sleeved cables.


That rubber thingy there is from the TJ08 for long graphics cards, I put it there since I removed the reactor cover from the 7970 Lightning BE so that the reactor PCB wont hit the heatsink. Also it is my attempt to cover the USB3 cables using the Bitfenix Extension cables, but it failed.


The reactor PCB sitting on the rubber pad.


Last pic, sorry for too many pics!


----------



## Qrash

I had wondered about the Evercool Armor. Nice to see it can be used. What did you have to do to make it fit? Also, creative cable routing and use of the rubber pad.


----------



## Dyaems

its just simple really, maybe im really tired last night when im trying to install the evercool armor.

basically, it wont fit if i just put it into the 5.25 bay and screw the sides. because the side screw holes of the evercool armor wont match with the TJ08-E case. so what i did is to remove the TJ08-E front bezel while also removing the front panel of the evercool armor, insert it into the dual 5.25" drive bays, put the TJ08-E bezel back, then put the front panel of the evercool armor.

Before doing the above though, make sure that the HDDs and your SSDs (im using 2 HDD and 1 SSD in the evercool armor) are already screwed into the evercool armor, and also the cables are ready as well. theres a huge space below my SSD so i stucked most of the clutter there--- 3 sata cables, and the long power sata cable from the X650.

also note that the evercool armor doesnt have padding for anti vibrations for HDDs, although i dont hear the hdd cage vibrating. the only thing im hearing inside my case are the scythe fans, they produce more (motor?) noise than the AP181.


----------



## rene mauricio

I wanted to wait until I got my new Kaveri system setup, but with the FM2+ processors due next year I figured I would post what I have currently.









I just got back my fourth PSU back from OCZ and this one appears to be in better working condition than the last... but I have my doubts. I selected it because the bulk of the cables are modular and it also has a Red LED fan that glows out of the top the case for a really nice effect. Since the cables are much longer than needed, I zip tied them (in red ) up over my 3 drives.



I should mention that I have managed to keep my case relatively neat by housing my two SSDs and single HDD in one 3.5 bay drive - thanks to Silverstone's converter, of course.



As mentioned before; I am in the process of giving away my current i5 3570k and moving towards Kaveri. As such I did not bother cleaning up all the wires because I have no idea where the front I/O headers will be located. For now, this will have to do.



Almost forgot! Most MATX boards I have seen coming for the FM2+ platform do not seem to have any sort of proprietary Clear CMOS button on the rear I/O. Since opening my case and tinkering with jumpers is such a huge pain (due in part with the location of my case) I also took it upon myself to utilize the rear cutout of the TJ08-E and use Silverstone's own Clear CMOS solution. All I know is; it is red. It is shiny. I like it!



When put together it currently looks like this:



I sure do hope the next board I pick up has Red SATA cables. If not I will have to pick up a handful as they, and my ram, stick out like a sore thumb. I would also like to replace the front intake fan as it is a tad loud for my tastes. If anything, I would like to replace it with this. My H60 would go swell with one of these, I think, but I will wait until they make a static pressure variant before I buy a 120mm fan.


----------



## iamdjango

Hey!

Finally got round to registering on the forum as I wanted to give back after reading through all the quality information in this thread (thanks!) and share with you my PS07 build (that's still in progress).

I choose the PS07 over the TJ08-e because of the front door that (as discussed in SPCR review) aids in reducing noise emanating from the front of the case. Ideally I'd have liked an mATX case that had a full height door with a top venting PSU to enable the use of a fanless model, while blocking some of the noise from the hot-swap bay but I couldn't find one. Plus I wanted to stay loyal to Silverstone after having enjoyed many years of service from my much loved old school TJ06 (you can see it peering over the new build in my last posted image  ).

The bits I have already for my build are as follows:

Silverstone PS07B
Icybox MB153SP-B "FatCage" 3 in 2 SATA Internal Backplane Module (This cost more than the case! :-/ )
520W Seasonic Platinum SS-520FL2 Fanless Modular PSU
AcoustiPack ULTIMATE Soundproofing
3x Sharkoon 120mm 1000 Fans
1x Sharkoon 80mm 1000 Fan (To replace the stock IcyBox fan which is very noisy!)
Zotac GTX 760 (with Stock Blower, tested idle noise and is near silent at ~1000rpm)
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE (with 2x TY-143 thus the first PCIe slot can be used!)
Crucial Ballistix Sport Memory Kit 32GB (4x8GB) 1.35V 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 BLS4C8G3D1609ES2LX0BEU (Very Low Profile)
My build will eventually be comprised of the following (when I have the cash next month!):

Intel Core i7 4770K
Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
2 x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro (in Raid 0)
3 x 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200.14 in (Raid 5)
I'm trying to make as near silent PC at idle as possible with this build (care less about load noise as I use a headset) and have been working on sound proofing the case. Additionally, I've replaced the stock fans, installed the hotswap bay and the PSU. Here's some smartphone pictures (sorry about the quality!):







These images don't show the sound proofing I've also added to the top panel. I'll eventually get round to adding sound proofing around the 120mm fans but it's a seriously fiddly job!

One question has anyone attempted to use the gap next to the PSU to store 2.5inch drives? I was thinking of fabricating a driver cage for there, rather than what others have done previously by attaching SSDs to the back of the motherboard tray. I could still do this but the sound proofing might make it a very tight fit.

I'll post again when I've completed the build. Comments / suggestions welcome and thanks again to everyone who's posted useful tips and their builds on this thread!


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Finally got round to registering on the forum as I wanted to give back after reading through all the quality information in this thread (thanks!) and share with you my PS07 build (that's still in progress).
> 
> I choose the PS07 over the TJ08-e because of the front door that (as discussed in SPCR review) aids in reducing noise emanating from the front of the case. Ideally I'd have liked an mATX case that had a full height door with a top venting PSU to enable the use of a fanless model, while blocking some of the noise from the hot-swap bay but I couldn't find one. Plus I wanted to stay loyal to Silverstone after having enjoyed many years of service from my much loved old school TJ06 (you can see it peering over the new build in my last posted image  ).
> 
> The bits I have already for my build are as follows:
> 
> Silverstone PS07B
> Icybox MB153SP-B "FatCage" 3 in 2 SATA Internal Backplane Module (This cost more than the case! :-/ )
> 520W Seasonic Platinum SS-520FL2 Fanless Modular PSU
> AcoustiPack ULTIMATE Soundproofing
> 3x Sharkoon 120mm 1000 Fans
> 1x Sharkoon 80mm 1000 Fan (To replace the stock IcyBox fan which is very noisy!)
> Zotac GTX 760 (with Stock Blower, tested idle noise and is near silent at ~1000rpm)
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE (with 2x TY-143 thus the first PCIe slot can be used!)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport Memory Kit 32GB (4x8GB) 1.35V 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 BLS4C8G3D1609ES2LX0BEU (Very Low Profile)
> My build will eventually be comprised of the following (when I have the cash next month!):
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770K
> Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
> 2 x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro (in Raid 0)
> 3 x 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200.14 in (Raid 5)
> I'm trying to make as near silent PC at idle as possible with this build (care less about load noise as I use a headset) and have been working on sound proofing the case. Additionally, I've replaced the stock fans, installed the hotswap bay and the PSU. Here's some smartphone pictures (sorry about the quality!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These images don't show the sound proofing I've also added to the top panel. I'll eventually get round to adding sound proofing around the 120mm fans but it's a seriously fiddly job!
> 
> I plan to attached the SSD's behind the motherboard try. One question has anyone attempted to use the gap next to the PSU to store 2.5inch drives? I was thinking of fabricating a driver cage for there, rather than what others have done previously by attaching SSDs to the back of the motherboard tray. I could still do this but the sound proofing might make it a very tight fit.
> 
> I'll post again when I've completed the build. Comments / suggestions welcome and thanks again to everyone who's posted useful tips and their builds on this thread!


Thats probably the most common place for SSDs in the case.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Thats probably the most common place for SSDs in the case.


Apologies, I wasn't very clear (edited my original post). I don't plan to attach the SSDs to the motherboard tray as others have done in this thread but above in the gap next to the PSU for "cable management":



Is there a reason others haven't used this area?

I have some concerns that if I do use this area and attach the SSDs vertically upright in landscape using just two screws they might be a source of vibration, hence the idea of fabricating a simple bracket to brace them together.

Another question I have concerns overclocking, what are people achieving in this small case? I'm hoping for 4.8Ghz+ after delidding. Should be achievable if I luck out and given the TDP of the 4770K vs SB-E CPUs that the heatsink was designed for? I'm getting 1.1GHz GPU (vs 993Mhz stock) and 6.8GHz GDDR5 (vs 6GHz stock) out of the GTX 760. I hope for 2Ghz+ out of the DDR3 too again with any luck.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Apologies, I wasn't very clear (edited my original post). I don't plan to attach the SSDs to the motherboard tray as others have done in this thread but above in the gap next to the PSU for "cable management":
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason others haven't used this area?
> 
> I have some concerns that if I do use this area and attach the SSDs vertically upright in landscape using just two screws they might be a source of vibration, hence the idea of fabricating a simple bracket to brace them together.
> 
> Another question I have concerns overclocking, what are people achieving in this small case? I'm hoping for 4.8Ghz+ after delidding. Should be achievable if I luck out and given the TDP of the 4770K vs SB-E CPUs that the heatsink was designed for? I'm getting 1.1GHz GPU (vs 993Mhz stock) and 6.8GHz GDDR5 (vs 6GHz stock) out of the GTX 760. I hope for 2Ghz+ out of the DDR3 too again with any luck.


I must have misread, because thats exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## NMFord

Hey guys,

What fan direction config do people use with this case when mounting both a front and rear radiator?


----------



## radeon962

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Apologies, I wasn't very clear (edited my original post). I don't plan to attach the SSDs to the motherboard tray as others have done in this thread but above in the gap next to the PSU for "cable management":
> 
> Is there a reason others haven't used this area?
> 
> I have some concerns that if I do use this area and attach the SSDs vertically upright in landscape using just two screws they might be a source of vibration, hence the idea of fabricating a simple bracket to brace them together.


I'm not sure about the area, but you can "stick" an SSD pretty much anywhere you can fit it and can get power and the SATA cables to it. There are no moving parts, so there should be no vibration from the SSD itself.

If you want to put it there, just use some zip ties and attach it through the steel "mesh" area just above and screws below or just use zip ties only. I have used double-sided carpet tape to place SSD's in my cases in the past but not vertically as I would use double-sided tape and zip ties.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *radeon962*
> 
> I'm not sure about the area, but you can "stick" an SSD pretty much anywhere you can fit it and can get power and the SATA cables to it. There are no moving parts, so there should be no vibration from the SSD itself.
> 
> If you want to put it there, just use some zip ties and attach it through the steel "mesh" area just above and screws below or just use zip ties only. I have used double-sided carpet tape to place SSD's in my cases in the past but not vertically as I would use double-sided tape and zip ties.


I highly recommend the 3M mounting tabs, they pull right off the case and drive without leaving stuff behind. used it on mine and I had to RMA a SSD and it was clean.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Apologies, I wasn't very clear (edited my original post). I don't plan to attach the SSDs to the motherboard tray as others have done in this thread but above in the gap next to the PSU for "cable management":
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason others haven't used this area?
> 
> I have some concerns that if I do use this area and attach the SSDs vertically upright in landscape using just two screws they might be a source of vibration, hence the idea of fabricating a simple bracket to brace them together.
> 
> Another question I have concerns overclocking, what are people achieving in this small case? I'm hoping for 4.8Ghz+ after delidding. Should be achievable if I luck out and given the TDP of the 4770K vs SB-E CPUs that the heatsink was designed for? I'm getting 1.1GHz GPU (vs 993Mhz stock) and 6.8GHz GDDR5 (vs 6GHz stock) out of the GTX 760. I hope for 2Ghz+ out of the DDR3 too again with any luck.


There have been a couple of others that have used that area, I don't have any problem with vibration with my ssd in that picture. The only issue with that way is i'll need to remove the mobo to undo the screws holding it there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NMFord*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What fan direction config do people use with this case when mounting both a front and rear radiator?


Same as original Intake through the front and exhaust out the back


----------



## vicyo

Moving from a 700D since it was too clumsy to move around










yeah the F140TS is realy out of place but it's a temporary build until i get some new wc parts


----------



## Qrash

Another Prolimatech Megahalems, this time the Black version. That's two in the past 20 posts. Makes me want to find a use for the one I replaced with an H80i.


----------



## Dyaems

i want a megahalems black but there is no one selling in our country, so i went with venomous X black that is not really black


----------



## aerial

Nothing wrong with classic silver one


----------



## Mopar63

aeril the mirror and lights are drop dead sexy. Are you modding the side panel for a window?


----------



## aerial

Already did, it is just easier to take photos without it.


----------



## Mopar63

Let me guess, all arcylic with strip magnets to hold it?


----------



## aerial

Exactly.


----------



## Dyaems

@ aerial

what lights are you using inside your case? might plan to put some white lights inside my case and attempt to drown out the blue LEDs from the 7970 lightning.

nice window BTW.


----------



## duhasttas

Can't believe I am back to owning a TJ08-e, but it really is an amazing case, much more so with a window and a HOF 780


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> @ aerial
> 
> what lights are you using inside your case? might plan to put some white lights inside my case and attempt to drown out the blue LEDs from the 7970 lightning.
> 
> nice window BTW.


Already posted in this thread, so don't want to repeat myself. It is just regular white led tape, there are 3 leds per each 5 cm of it. I used 1 meter of it, cut it into few pieces, connected in series, to illuminate case more evenly.


----------



## jfromeo

Hello all.

Planning to build a high-end rig on a TJ08-E and I have several questions. Main parts are as follows:

Silverstone TJ08-E
Seasonic P1000W
ASUS Rampage IV Gene
Intel i7-4930K
G.Skill TridentX 4x8GB 2400 CL10
2xSapphire Toxic R9 280X 3GB
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
2xSamsung 840 Pro 512GB Raid0
2xWestern Digital Caviar Red 4TB
Pioneer BDR-208BDK
Lamptron FC5v3
Coolbox CR-750

1. About RAM cooler clearance with CPU heatspreader (Thernalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A) and HDD cage. I have read in the FAQ that there is a 54mm clearance. RAM heatsinks from G.Skill TridentX are 54mm tall. Will they fit? They are detachables, but I would like to keep them if possible.

2. Where could I get some of the side window panels seen in this thread? They look really nice.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromeo*
> 
> Silverstone TJ08-E
> Seasonic P1000W[
> Pioneer BDR-208BDK
> Lamptron FC5v3


im going to recommend against Seasonic Platinum 1000W (190mm), unelss you want to buy one of those brackets that allow the PSU to extend otuside. According to Silverstone TJ08-E webpage,
Quote:


> Limitation of PSU 160mm (recommended), 180mm (maximum)


The Seasonic Platinum 1000 is 190mm, going by what silverstone recommends, go with Seasonic Platinum 860W, its 160mm (same as the 760/660) so it should help some to manage on top, specially populating both 5.25 slots. 860W should be more than enough for a Xfire of 280X. This is the same PSU ill be considering if i go into GTX780 sli.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromeo*
> 
> About RAM cooler clearance with CPU heatspreader (Thernalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A) and HDD cage. I have read in the FAQ that there is a 54mm clearance. RAM heatsinks from G.Skill TridentX are 54mm tall. Will they fit? They are detachables, but I would like to keep them if possible.


Here im not sure, i can tell you that the HR02 is asymmetrical and its position is flush to the CPU ang grown toward the back, weather it clears or not the memory you are picking idk, its going to be close (or the hdd for that matter). Although the CPU does grow flush to the CPU, the fan is on top, so its going to also depend on where the ram slots are positioned, there is not much space left on the TJ08-E its clearance is 165mm for the cpu cooler and the TY147/143/141 is the same height and fits as long as you can position it as low as possible on the mounting bracket, so my guess is it will be fine, but again depends on the position of the ram and if it will allow the fan to go that low.


----------



## jfromeo

Thanks a lot for the inputs, Abula. I will swap the PSU for anothe smaller in size.

All ddr3 slots will be populated, so I guess I will need to take off the heatspreader.

Now I am looking for the side window mdeland where to get it (I am from Spain).

Thanks again, mate.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Already posted in this thread, so don't want to repeat myself. It is just regular white led tape, there are 3 leds per each 5 cm of it. I used 1 meter of it, cut it into few pieces, connected in series, to illuminate case more evenly.


thanks, and sorry for asking. i must have skipped your post.


----------



## VaporX

Was building a new gaming rig for me to use at home and since I am often asked about my personal system at events and I am using the TJ08-E, I thought I would post a pic.



The system specs:


Intel i7 4770K
Gigabyte Sniper M5
Kingston Beast 16 gig (2x8) DDR3 1600
Kingston HyperX 3K 240 gig SSD (on back side of the motherboard tray)
Silverstone Strike Plus 750 PSU with mix of short and long cabling
Thermaltake Water 3.0 Performer
SAPPHIRE Vapor-X 7970 Ghz
I take my gaming SERIOUSLY


----------



## aerial

Ok, I think I'm done with my build. Since last time, added gtx 670 oc from gigabyte. Cooler and case is able to cool it at minimal fan speed under load, card isn't throttling 1254 core at standard bios (no voltage changes), so I'm happy with that result.
Lots of pictures under this link: http://www.i-m.co/aerial/hgfhfgh/

And just one preview here:


----------



## VaporX

BEAUTIFUL, enough said.,....


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Icybox MB153SP-B "FatCage" 3 in 2 SATA Internal Backplane Module (This cost more than the case! :-/ )
> 3 x 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200.14 in (Raid 5)


This will probably end up as the loudest compoents on your PC, specially the icybox being so open wont help to lower the hdd noise. Even though SPCR did test them Seagate 3tb 7200rpm, Seagate Barracuda 3TB: 1TB Platter Behemoth, imo you should look into 5400/5900rpm drives if you are truly looking for quiet operation over performance, specially since you are going into raid5, look into Western Digital Red 3TB.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> This will probably end up as the loudest compoents on your PC, specially the icybox being so open wont help to lower the hdd noise. Even though SPCR did test them Seagate 3tb 7200rpm, Seagate Barracuda 3TB: 1TB Platter Behemoth, imo you should look into 5400/5900rpm drives if you are truly looking for quiet operation over performance, specially since you are going into raid5, look into Western Digital Red 3TB.


I have 4 WD Reds in this case, dead silent. They are designed for 24/7 use and I have had good luck with them. With the onboard (Genez) controller I average 40MBps sustained transfer rates.


----------



## 66racer

Love all the pics. Think I have had mine over a year now and still love it.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> This will probably end up as the loudest compoents on your PC, specially the icybox being so open wont help to lower the hdd noise. Even though SPCR did test them Seagate 3tb 7200rpm, Seagate Barracuda 3TB: 1TB Platter Behemoth, imo you should look into 5400/5900rpm drives if you are truly looking for quiet operation over performance, specially since you are going into raid5, look into Western Digital Red 3TB.


Yep, hoping that it won't be too loud with a non-stock fan. If it is I'll consider alternatives.

Thanks for the tip







The SPCR article made for a very interesting read, not sure why I missed it to be honest. I've already got 1 Seagate drive and I was planing to transfer it over to the new build. Will have to think hard about going WD green.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Ok, I think I'm done with my build. Since last time, added gtx 670 oc from gigabyte. Cooler and case is able to cool it at minimal fan speed under load, card isn't throttling 1254 core at standard bios (no voltage changes), so I'm happy with that result.
> Lots of pictures under this link: http://www.i-m.co/aerial/hgfhfgh/
> 
> And just one preview here:


Looks really nice, great work on finishing it


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Yep, hoping that it won't be too loud with a non-stock fan. If it is I'll consider alternatives.
> 
> Thanks for the tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SPCR article made for a very interesting read, not sure why I missed it to be honest. I've already got 1 Seagate drive and I was planing to transfer it over to the new build. Will have to think hard about going WD green.
> Looks really nice, great work on finishing it


Np, glad to help.

If i needed performance i would probably just go with Blacks, but they are way to noisy. Even though SPCR did review and gave the golden award to the Seagate 3tb 7200rpm, they are not as quiet as WD green, even the seagate 4tb 5900rpm is very good, maybe a slight more noisy than than the WD red 3tb. Since you are building such a nice setup for quiet operation, imo you should try to go with WD Reds 3tb, but not the 4tb, check the following review, Hardwareinfo Western Digital Red 4TB review: 4TB NAS hard disk


----------



## Mopar63

Okay doing an TJ08-E gaming build and noticed some noise issues. While I can hear the front fan that is not my issue, the Silverstone Strider Plus 700 is loud. When it is turned up so the fan and draw from the top it is loudest, if I turn it over it helps but not a lot. I have eliminated the sound being from the video card of CPU cooler.

I am wondering if putting sound dampening foam on the side panels and the top would help. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## rwchui

My TJ08









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/ql0t.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/7yi2.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/n7d7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/vzwj.jpg/


----------



## 66racer

Lol here is a messy pic of mine pushing my 770 to 1515mhz on valley. I had my fluke hooked up in the back of the case where the two post are, there is a kill switch for the OV mounted on the back next to the potentiometer too







generally without the blue 120mm fan, Its comfortable gaming with all the panels on at 1463mhz. Its one reason why I love this case and I dont even have top shelf cooling components either. Frankenstein h70 and antec 920 with 180mm and 120mm rads.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay doing an TJ08-E gaming build and noticed some noise issues. While I can hear the front fan that is not my issue, the Silverstone Strider Plus 700 is loud. When it is turned up so the fan and draw from the top it is loudest, if I turn it over it helps but not a lot. I have eliminated the sound being from the video card of CPU cooler.
> 
> I am wondering if putting sound dampening foam on the side panels and the top would help. Has anyone tried this?


I also am putting some sound dampeners in my tj08 before, but when i asked this thread about it, everyone said it is not worth it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> My TJ08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/ql0t.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/7yi2.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/n7d7.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/vzwj.jpg/


very nice. i am jelly with your cpu cooler and i have been wanting for that for ages! but if i buy it online, taxes will eat my wallet probably almost the same price as the cpu cooler









...is it not possible to rotate the top plate? im seeing screws on the edges.


----------



## rwchui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dyaems*
> 
> I also am putting some sound dampeners in my tj08 before, but when i asked this thread about it, everyone said it is not worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice. i am jelly with your cpu cooler and i have been wanting for that for ages! but if i buy it online, taxes will eat my wallet probably almost the same price as the cpu cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...is it not possible to rotate the top plate? im seeing screws on the edges.


Yes, it is possible to change the orientation of the top plate.

Cheers,


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopar63*
> 
> Okay doing an TJ08-E gaming build and noticed some noise issues. While I can hear the front fan that is not my issue, the Silverstone Strider Plus 700 is loud. When it is turned up so the fan and draw from the top it is loudest, if I turn it over it helps but not a lot. I have eliminated the sound being from the video card of CPU cooler.
> 
> I am wondering if putting sound dampening foam on the side panels and the top would help. Has anyone tried this?


I've gone down the route of sound dampening in previous builds and have done so in my PS07 build (which is still in progress). It does help but the benefits are not massive and you need 90%+ coverage for it to be effective at all. You should also be careful of what sound dampening material you buy as most of it is completely useless. I have had the same issue as you in my current rig where the PSU is the loudest component, hence why I've gone with a fanless PSU this time round. The TJ08-E and PS07 are ideally suited to fanless PSU's due to the upward facing placement enabling heat to be convected. FYI: I used this website to see if I could scrape by with the lower wattage of fanless PSUs.

Additionally, you could try replacing the stock 120mm PSU fan with something quieter at the risk of reducing its lifespan and voiding your warranty :-\


----------



## psyclum

well, how much is quiet worth to you? nobody ever claimed that quiet is cheap











http://www.eteknix.com/computex-enermax-display-fanless-series-power-supplies/


----------



## noobas4urus

Hey dudes and dudettes I just finished up my TJ-08E build/mod. I did a circuit board theme. Loving the case and the great company it keeps









Build Log at over at themodzoo.com


----------



## Halcapie

really a nice build i have this case too i looking forward to your build thanks


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobas4urus*
> 
> Hey dudes and dudettes I just finished up my TJ-08E build/mod. I did a circuit board theme. Loving the case and the great company it keeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log at over at themodzoo.com


That looks really nice, I like how the LEDs shine through the PCB on the 5.25bays. If only you could find a (good) green PCB motherboard

If you water cool...Steampunk it! copper tubing would look sexy in that case!

Dont take my word for it...just do it.

Welcome to the club btw.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobas4urus*
> 
> Hey dudes and dudettes I just finished up my TJ-08E build/mod. I did a circuit board theme. Loving the case and the great company it keeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Build Log at over at themodzoo.com


Wow, this is different. I like what you did to the bottom of the case. Nice build.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobas4urus*
> 
> Hey dudes and dudettes I just finished up my TJ-08E build/mod. I did a circuit board theme. Loving the case and the great company it keeps




the color is juuuuuust a tad off. but pretty close









nice build


----------



## 371372

First post in this forum... and gotta say I love this thread.












Parts list:
Core i5-4440 3.1 ghz
Asrock H87m
Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz 2x4gb
Asus R9 280x Direct CU II TOP 3gb
Western Digital Caviar Green 1 tb
Sandisk Extreme SSD 256 gb
Silverstone Strider Plus 600w 80+ silver
Noctua NH U9B SE2

Total number of bullets needed: ~3k MYR which is ~1k USD

Build starts nao! (stay tuned)

EDIT: oops, forgot to mention the SSD was bought about a year ago and was not included in the total price!


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunsForHire*
> 
> First post in this forum... and gotta say I love this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts list:
> Core i5-4440 3.1 ghz
> Asrock H87m
> Corsair Vengeance LP 1600mhz 2x4gb
> Asus R9 280x Direct CU II TOP 3gb
> Western Digital Caviar Green 1 tb
> Sandisk Extreme SSD 256 gb
> Silverstone Strider Plus 600w 80+ silver
> Noctua NH U9B SE2
> 
> 
> 
> Total number of bullets needed: ~3k MYR which is ~1k USD
> 
> Build starts nao! (stay tuned)
> 
> EDIT: oops, forgot to mention the SSD was bought about a year ago and was not included in the total price!


Welcome to the club,

It looks like a good setup thus far. Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## jfromeo

I just got my TJ08-E and I am loving it so far.

But I need a minor tweak. Due to the width of the Thermalright HR-02 + Scythe 120mm fan, I have to change the orientation of the hard drive cage. I have 4 HDD + 1 SDD so I cannot remove it.
I have seen several members have it rotated 90º, but the screws did not match the plate layout, so I guess I will have to use some velcro , am I right?

*Which is the best way to install the HDD cage rotated 90º?*

Thanks in advance.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromeo*
> 
> I just got my TJ08-E and I am loving it so far.
> 
> But I need a minor tweak. Due to the width of the Thermalright HR-02 + Scythe 120mm fan, I have to change the orientation of the hard drive cage. I have 4 HDD + 1 SDD so I cannot remove it.
> I have seen several members have it rotated 90º, but the screws did not match the plate layout, so I guess I will have to use some velcro , am I right?
> 
> *Which is the best way to install the HDD cage rotated 90º?*
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will have to rotate the base (the thing that cage attaches to), you can detatch it using 4 screwes from the bottom of the case, you can rotate it so everything faces the directions, and redrill the holes from the bottom to line up in the new orientation.

Cheers









edit: making clear.


----------



## jfromeo

Wow, thanks a lot squishysquishy!

I thought I would have to make additional holes or something (which I do not want to). I will try it tomorrow


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromeo*
> 
> Wow, thanks a lot squishysquishy!
> 
> I thought I would have to make additional holes or something (which I do not want to). I will try it tomorrow


You will have to make additional holes...on the bottom of the case...after you take the screws out of the base of the cage and rotated it.

The cage is not exactly symmetric, one side is longer than the other, you might be able to reuse one of the holes, but not all.


----------



## jfromeo

Oh thanks, I will see what I could do.

This is what I am trying to do:










Maybe I may use some velcro if I need to drill.


----------



## MR-e

was fun in this club, tj08-e is a great case. however, the front fan is too loud for me so i'll be jumping ship to a lian-li pca05nb. one last pic before the tear down!


----------



## VaporX

You do know this will completely make useless the front fan on the case right? This is blocking over 75% of the air flow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromeo*
> 
> Oh thanks, I will see what I could do.
> 
> This is what I am trying to do:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I may use some velcro if I need to drill.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfromeo*
> 
> Oh thanks, I will see what I could do.
> 
> This is what I am trying to do:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I may use some velcro if I need to drill.


I've used Velcro to mount my Hdd cage on it's end, No vibration issues









I also removed the single hdd bracket to allow a little more air to move past the hdds



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> You do know this will completely make useless the front fan on the case right? This is blocking over 75% of the air flow.


The picture above is how I tried to gain some more airflow around the hdd cage


----------



## jfromeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VaporX*
> 
> You do know this will completely make useless the front fan on the case right? This is blocking over 75% of the air flow.


Yeah, maybe I will leave the CPU heatsink (HR-02) as passive, and then I can accomodate the HDD cage in its right direction.

I hope it could handle the TDP of the i7-4820K (no OC) correctly. In any case I could undervolt it if neeeded.


----------



## 371372

My build is finally complete.

I actually built this thing twice. The first time around I tried using the HDD cage since I was thinking of adding more drives in the future, but that proved to be a no-go since all the SATA cables and PSU cables will be jutting out on the right side, and that really spoils the looks. I removed everything and proceeded to use the hybrid drive cage instead, with the SSD screwed to the bottom of the case and the mech HDD fitted to the cage. The good thing about this is that all the cables are tucked on the left-hand side and to the back of the case, so they are significantly less visible.









My next trouble was the cables that came with my Silverstone Strider Plus. Some of the cables (specifically the 24 pin) were so stiff that it made cable management a nightmare. It was near impossible to get a clean look due to the lack of slack (no pun intended) on the cables. The 8pin ATX was also too short to route it behind the mobo tray.
I then proceeded to order some white custom sleeved cables as an extension and that proved to be working well. Pictar time:





NEXT STEPS:
1. Finding a way to hide the HDD cables that are clearly visible on the left-hand side of the case.
2. Getting a window mode.


----------



## glnn_23

Hi all
Started playing with my new TJ08-E and doing some slight mods to fit a few rads. Replaced the fan with a 182

Can anyone tell me if an EVGA GTX Classified will fit with a front mounted 180mm rad.


----------



## madwolfa

Guys, I'm trying to decide between reference GTX 780 (like EVGA SuperClocked) and ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II upgrade for my PC.

What would work better in TJ-08E ? I know about positive pressure and it've worked well with my ASUS GTX 670 so far.

Thermals and noise are paramount for me. Less performance.

Also not going for SLI anytime soon.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Guys, I'm trying to decide between reference GTX 780 (like EVGA SuperClocked) and ASUS GTX 780 DirectCU II upgrade for my PC.
> 
> What would work better in TJ-08E ? I know about positive pressure and it've worked well with my ASUS GTX 670 so far.
> 
> Thermals and noise are paramount for me. Less performance.
> 
> Also not going for SLI anytime soon.


Get the one with the best cooler...the asus one. While it will dump hot air into the case, it will at least properly cool the gpu. I have had a few different video cards in my tj08e (asus gtx570, 670ftw, asus 670, asus 660, evga 650ti current asus 770) and the only one that was an exhaust card was my evga gtx670 ftw and I hated that I needed the fan on max to keep the gpu from the 70c throttle limit. At least with the asus 780 if fan speeds need to be higher it wont be as loud as a ref. cooler.

I honestly cant see running a high end gpu in sli in this case without water blocks either unless you do not overclock. I tried a 670sli and temps were just out of control while just benching, had to return the second card. The top card has the psu restricting air circulation and the bottom card is obviously below the top gpu.

Have fun with the 780...Im tempted with the price drops
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi all
> Started playing with my new TJ08-E and doing some slight mods to fit a few rads. Replaced the fan with a 182
> 
> Can anyone tell me if an EVGA GTX Classified will fit with a front mounted 180mm rad.


Not sure which classy your talking about but I have my 180mm in push/pull (stock 180mm fan) and the asus 770 BARELY fits. To be safe I think you would have 11.75" if you only have one fan on the rad.


----------



## xiong91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi all
> Started playing with my new TJ08-E and doing some slight mods to fit a few rads. Replaced the fan with a 182
> 
> Can anyone tell me if an EVGA GTX Classified will fit with a front mounted 180mm rad.


I can fits a Gtx 780 (reference cooler) with a phobya xxtreme 200mm rad sitting in front.. still got 1inch clearance between rad and 780. And basically evga classified Gtx 780 has the same length (270-280mm) with the reference Gtx 780. So I don't see any problem with that


----------



## glnn_23

Thanks xiong91 and 66racer for the info. I forgot to mention it's a EVGA GTX780 Classified. I ended up contacting EVGA and yes it will just fit with 1 X 182 fan and rad.

Cheers


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I honestly cant see running a high end gpu in sli in this case without water blocks either unless you do not overclock. I tried a 670sli and temps were just out of control while just benching, had to return the second card. The top card has the psu restricting air circulation and the bottom card is obviously below the top gpu.


Thanks for reply. Made my choice easier. I have a question about the PSU, though. Do you put yours fan up or down? Do you let it suck the hot air from the GPU ?
I have a Seasonic X-650 and I've never seen it turning on the fan yet... maybe if you put it fan down, it would turn it on because of the temperature threshold?
I'm having it fan up and it's been working completely passive so far... all the heat just goes up through the case vent. And the GPU's hot air is pushed out by a positive pressure.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Thanks for reply. Made my choice easier. I have a question about the PSU, though. Do you put yours fan up or down? Do you let it suck the hot air from the GPU ?
> I have a Seasonic X-650 and I've never seen it turning on the fan yet... maybe if you put it fan down, it would turn it on because of the temperature threshold?
> I'm having it fan up and it's been working completely passive so far... all the heat just goes up through the case vent. And the GPU's hot air is pushed out by a positive pressure.


I have mine fan up, have wondered what fan down would be like but havent done it since my wires are routed nicely dont feel like doing it again lol

My ax850 fan doesnt turn on much but I figure even if its not on, fan down still creates a patch for hot air to escape. If I were to do it again I would try fan down.


----------



## Mopar63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Thanks for reply. Made my choice easier. I have a question about the PSU, though. Do you put yours fan up or down? Do you let it suck the hot air from the GPU ?
> I have a Seasonic X-650 and I've never seen it turning on the fan yet... maybe if you put it fan down, it would turn it on because of the temperature threshold?
> I'm having it fan up and it's been working completely passive so far... all the heat just goes up through the case vent. And the GPU's hot air is pushed out by a positive pressure.


I have tried a couple of PSUs and found that if the fan is coming on they work better down from a noise level point of view.


----------



## Dyaems

i dont hear the x650 fans spinning when im gaming, the only fan i hear is one of the scythe fans inside the case.


----------



## fakeblood

Im so very tempted to go back to the TJ08e for my next project...decisions decisions


----------



## Greenegiant

Hi everyone,
I'm building my first computer (gaming pc) and I've chosen the tj08-e as my case. I've pasted the parts list I'm planning to use (and a link to the list on pcpartpicker) below. I read a lot of professional and user reviews for the parts and checked the specs against the case dimensions, but like I said it's my first time doing this so if anyone has any advice or constructive criticism I'd like to hear it before I order the parts. Any help is appreciated!
Thanks,
Greenegiant

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1XzWC

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($239.79 @ DirectCanada)

CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($28.79 @ DirectCanada)

Motherboard: Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($167.72 @ DirectCanada)

Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($83.79 @ DirectCanada)

Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM

Internal Hard Drive ($64.50 @ Vuugo)

Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($343.63 @ Newegg Canada)

Wireless Network Adapter: Rosewill RNX-N250PCe 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($32.33 @ Newegg Canada)

Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.53 @ DirectCanada)

Case Fan: Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($6.34 @ DirectCanada)

Power Supply: Rosewill Capstone 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($133.98 @ Newegg Canada)

Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Canada Computers)

Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($97.99 @ NCIX)

Total: $1318.38 (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.) (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-05 20:21 EST-0500


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenegiant*
> 
> ... so if anyone has any advice or constructive criticism I'd like to hear it before I order the parts. Any help is appreciated!


Just curious if you need an internal card for wireless support? Could you merely use a USB dongle?

I only say that because there are some things (like a second video card) that you can't get with an external interface and PCIe slots are precious in a uATX build.

The rest is all fine. A lot of it comes down to personal preference. e.g. i like corsair RAM, seasonic PSUs, wd HDDs etc.

I would expect your system to run just fine with that selection of parts.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenegiant*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm building my first computer (gaming pc) and I've chosen the tj08-e as my case. I've pasted the parts list I'm planning to use (and a link to the list on pcpartpicker) below. I read a lot of professional and user reviews for the parts and checked the specs against the case dimensions, but like I said it's my first time doing this so if anyone has any advice or constructive criticism I'd like to hear it before I order the parts. Any help is appreciated!
> Thanks,
> Greenegiant
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/p/1XzWC
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($239.79 @ DirectCanada)
> 
> CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($28.79 @ DirectCanada)
> 
> Motherboard: Asus GRYPHON Z87 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($167.72 @ DirectCanada)
> 
> Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($83.79 @ DirectCanada)
> 
> Storage: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
> 
> Internal Hard Drive ($64.50 @ Vuugo)
> 
> Video Card: Asus Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($343.63 @ Newegg Canada)
> 
> Wireless Network Adapter: Rosewill RNX-N250PCe 802.11b/g/n PCI-Express x1 Wi-Fi Adapter ($32.33 @ Newegg Canada)
> 
> Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.53 @ DirectCanada)
> 
> Case Fan: Cooler Master R4-L2R-20AC-GP 69.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($6.34 @ DirectCanada)
> 
> Power Supply: Rosewill Capstone 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($133.98 @ Newegg Canada)
> 
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Canada Computers)
> 
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($97.99 @ NCIX)
> 
> Total: $1318.38 (Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.) (Generated by PCPartPicker 2013-11-05 20:21 EST-0500


I would have gone with a motherboard that has built in wifi to free up that second PCIE, but that was already addressed. the cooler you chose is solid (just double check the max height against silvertones website).

Other than my personal preferences (I actually like Rosewill power supplies, gskill ram, seagate hdds) I approve!

Why no windows 8.1 its is recommend for Battlefield 4, and cal of duty Ghosts









edit: trolling statement.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenegiant*
> 
> 
> Power Supply: Rosewill Capstone 750W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply ($133.98 @ Newegg Canada)
> Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer ($19.99 @ Canada Computers)


I looked up the power supply and it is 170 mm in length. The optical drive is also 170 mm long. The Temjin TJ08-E manual contains the following recommendation: _The maximum recommended combined depth for PSU and optical drive is 382mm plus 20mm room for connectors. We recommend the largest PSU to be no greater than 160mm deep_. Your selection of PS and DVDRW drive leave just 42 mm (1.65 inches) of space between them for cable connections for both devices. The Rosewill PS is a half modular model, with the additonal cables attaching by means of standard Molex connectors which are ~ 20 mm in length. Combining this with the physical bending of the PS and optical drive cables, you might find things a bit cramped between the two devices.

I would recommend selecting a 160 mm PS such as the SeaSonic G-750 SSR-750RM which is $5 more ($130 vs. $125 at Newegg.ca) than the sale price of the Rosewill, but is fully modular, has flat ribbon-like power cables, and is very quiet. This would complement the Asus DVDRW drive which is known for its quiet operation. Another PS choice might be CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 at $129. Like the Rosewill, the Corsair TX750 v2 is partially modular with round power cables, but is 10 mm shorter.

Also, I have the Cooler Master R4-L2R fan and its performance is not very good, but the coloured LEDs look nice (planning on adding a window?). The heatsink comes with a similar fan. I've operated the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with a pair of Corsair SP120 (Quiet Editions) fans and had good performance with low noise. Note, that to use 2 fans, you may have to purchase shorter RAM modules than the G.Skill ones, but I'm not certain on that point.

Good luck, take your time with build to optimize your cable routing and remember to post some photos!


----------



## madwolfa

Finally my TJ-08E build is complete as I wanted it to be... well, almost.







Details in the sig.


----------



## Qrash

Looks like a nice clean and quiet build. At first I thought you had a side intake fan, but I read in your signature that it's a Noctua NH-C14 cooler. You're getting a good 4.3 GHz overclock with the HS fan at only 900 rpm. How much clearance is there above the top fan for its intake? Also, can you tell us something about your audio components?


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks like a nice clean and quiet build. At first I thought you had a side intake fan, but I read in your signature that it's a Noctua NH-C14 cooler. You're getting a good 4.3 GHz overclock with the HS fan at only 900 rpm. How much clearance is there above the top fan for its intake? Also, can you tell us something about your audio components?


There's a good 1" of clearance between the top fan and the case side. OK, I just stole my sig from Head-Fi.org and put in here under the spoiler.








Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## madwolfa

Here's another pic with better angle:


----------



## seraph84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> the cooler you chose is solid (just double check the max height against silvertones website).


The cooler you've chosen will be fine. I've got the exact same one in my case - see sig.


----------



## Greenegiant

Quote:


> Originally posted by *seraph84*
> 
> Just curious if you need an internal card for wireless support? Could you merely use a USB dongle?


Thanks for the help! I've heard bad things about wireless USB dongles (and have had trouble with one in the past), but I might go for a wireless motherboard to free up those PCI-e slots


----------



## Greenegiant

Quote:


> Originally posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> I would have gone with a motherboard that has built in wifi to free up that second PCIE, but that was already addressed.


Thanks for the help! I'll look around for a motherboard with wireless. Any one in particular to suggest?


----------



## Greenegiant

Quote:


> Originally posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I looked up the power supply and it is 170 mm in length. The optical drive is also 170 mm long. The Temjin TJ08-E manual contains the following recommendation: The maximum recommended combined depth for PSU and optical drive is 382mm plus 20mm room for connectors. We recommend the largest PSU to be no greater than 160mm deep. Your selection of PS and DVDRW drive leave just 42 mm (1.65 inches) of space between them for cable connections for both devices. The Rosewill PS is a half modular model, with the additonal cables attaching by means of standard Molex connectors which are ~ 20 mm in length. Combining this with the physical bending of the PS and optical drive cables, you might find things a bit cramped between the two devices.
> 
> I would recommend selecting a 160 mm PS such as the SeaSonic G-750 SSR-750RM which is $5 more ($130 vs. $125 at Newegg.ca) than the sale price of the Rosewill, but is fully modular, has flat ribbon-like power cables, and is very quiet. This would complement the Asus DVDRW drive which is known for its quiet operation. Another PS choice might be CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 at $129. Like the Rosewill, the Corsair TX750 v2 is partially modular with round power cables, but is 10 mm shorter.
> 
> Also, I have the Cooler Master R4-L2R fan and its performance is not very good, but the coloured LEDs look nice (planning on adding a window?). The heatsink comes with a similar fan. I've operated the Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with a pair of Corsair SP120 (Quiet Editions) fans and had good performance with low noise. Note, that to use 2 fans, you may have to purchase shorter RAM modules than the G.Skill ones, but I'm not certain on that point.


Thanks for the double checking and all the suggestions! Did you find the 170 mm length for the psu on newegg? I saw that too, but every other seller I've checked (and the manufacturer) says it's only 163mm, which I think should be OK. I'm assuming NE just made a mistake, but it does make me a bit nervous. I don't want to get all my parts only to find out the PSU really is 170 mm.

The Seasonic G-750 SSR-750RM looks great on paper, but I see a fair number of negative reviews on NE. Is Seasonic a reliable PSU maker in general? I might still go for that regardless of the Rosewill PSU's size because the Seasonic seems so practical.

Thanks for the advice about the Corsair SP120 fan too! I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenegiant*
> 
> The Seasonic G-750 SSR-750RM looks great on paper, but I see a fair number of negative reviews on NE. Is Seasonic a reliable PSU maker in general? I might still go for that regardless of the Rosewill PSU's size because the Seasonic seems so practical.


Seasonic makes the best PSUs money can buy, IMO. I would go with X series if I were you, though. Can't go wrong with it. They're also rated pretty conservatively, the components inside are really overkill - their 650W rated models could easily handle 800W load and more...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenegiant*
> 
> The Seasonic G-750 SSR-750RM looks great on paper, but I see a fair number of negative reviews on NE. Is Seasonic a reliable PSU maker in general? I might still go for that regardless of the Rosewill PSU's size because the Seasonic seems so practical.


Seasonic is a PSU OEM. unlike "other brands", Seasonic actually makes their own PSUs and they also make PSU for other brands. if you've owned a good PSU in the past, there is like a 30% chance that it was actually built by seasonic and just relabeled by the brand on that sticker










Seasonic does not build junk, if they see fit to put their own sticker on the PSU you can be sure it's at least a decent unit since their own reputation is on the line







seasonic X / platinum series are pretty much the best PSU you can possibly buy if money is no object.

if you have additional questions/doubts, i would suggest you visit the PSU section and ask the experts there

http://www.overclock.net/f/31/power-supplies


----------



## Qrash

Rosewill is Newegg's house brand so they should have the correct dimension. However, I did a quick search and found two reviews that stated the unit was 163 mm long and another one that said it was 180 mm. So, I don't know how long it really is. It'll work, and others here like the brand. My PS has round cables too and I was able to route them fairly well (I think) and it's not even modular.

The reason I suggested the Seasonic G-750 model instead of the X-series was because the wattage and price were close to the Rosewill model that you listed above. I agree with others that if you can afford it, I'd get a Seasonic unit, preferrably one of the newer X-Series models that has their Hybrid-Silent Fan Control mode switch. Still, the Rosewill was highly rated in all 3 of the reviews that I found so I'm sure it would be fine.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Im so very tempted to go back to the TJ08e for my next project...decisions decisions


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Progress:
> Added fan controller akasa fc.six.
> Mirror on the floor.
> White led stripe 1 meter, across all interior.
> Replaced side panel with graphite acrylic panel, mounted with magnetic tape stripes.


I like the case setup. You said you used magnetic strips to attach it. How did you keep the adhesive on the magnet strip from showing through the acrylic? Or does it and you just don't care. Maybe a pic with the side on?

Thank you


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## psyclum

coil whine has alot to do with the amount of power you are drawing. if your system happens to draw just the right amount of power, the coil will whine like crazy. it's just like my 7970. it ONLY whine with specific games. and over time it also has decreased the amount of whine. maybe it's because i added another SSD and a HDD to the mix. but it's entirely dependent on how much power you draw. alot of the time you can kill the whine by changing your power profile. adding or reducing the power draw of your system can bump the coil out of that "sweet spot" that it would stop whining all together.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I like the case setup. You said you used magnetic strips to attach it. How did you keep the adhesive on the magnet strip from showing through the acrylic? Or does it and you just don't care. Maybe a pic with the side on?
> 
> Thank you


You can't really see it, it looks like black bar, there is no air bubbles or anything like that.

  

There is more pictures of that in my signature (and more recent build).


----------



## Patosan

My 1st build is now up and running. Still a few bugs to sort out but humming along. So it's official I'm now a member of the owners club ... where do I pick up my club jacket ? I have to admit I'm very much a junior member though.


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greenegiant*
> 
> Thanks for the help! I'll look around for a motherboard with wireless. Any one in particular to suggest?


Sorry it took me so long to respond, I was unable to find on that was SLI ready and had the wifi built in. :/


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> You can't really see it, it looks like black bar, there is no air bubbles or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> There is more pictures of that in my signature (and more recent build).


Ok, I see. It looks like you used a tinted piece of acrylic?

I picked up a roll of magnetic strip tape and I see air bubbles or the adhesive through the plexi. I'm using straight transparent though, so I wonder if that would make a difference. Also, the strip I got doesn't seem to be that strong. Thought I would just use small pieces in the corners, but it wasn't nearly enough to actually hold the side on. Instead I have a long strip running along the top and bottom and seems to hold well. Just the problem of the ugliness of the magnets.


----------



## Greenegiant

Thanks for trying squishysquishy. I went with the USB wifi adapter instead


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Ok, I see. It looks like you used a tinted piece of acrylic?
> 
> I picked up a roll of magnetic strip tape and I see air bubbles or the adhesive through the plexi. I'm using straight transparent though, so I wonder if that would make a difference. Also, the strip I got doesn't seem to be that strong. Thought I would just use small pieces in the corners, but it wasn't nearly enough to actually hold the side on. Instead I have a long strip running along the top and bottom and seems to hold well. Just the problem of the ugliness of the magnets.


Panel being tainted helps, but it should still ok if it was fully transparent. I was using maginetic tape very carefully, so in my case there is no air bubbles, it is perfect contact of both surfaces.
Also trick to get better grip, so that panel doesn't slide down, I used tape both on panel and case, so two stripes of tape that work against each other, cause much better grip. If I use only tape attached to panel, it would side.


----------



## sholvaco

I just got the case and plan on using either the Maximus VI Gene or the Z87 Gryphon in the build.

I have a question regarding the hard drive cage possibly interfering with the memory sticks.

Will installing 3.5 hard drives in the HDD cage prevent me from using taller memory modules, specifically the Dominator Platinum ones?

If so, will these work: G.SKILL Sniper F3-1866C9D-16GSR? (stated height is 42 mm)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sholvaco*
> 
> I just got the case and plan on using either the Maximus VI Gene or the Z87 Gryphon in the build.
> 
> I have a question regarding the hard drive cage possibly interfering with the memory sticks.
> 
> Will installing 3.5 hard drives in the HDD cage prevent me from using taller memory modules, specifically the Dominator Platinum ones?
> 
> If so, will these work: G.SKILL Sniper F3-1866C9D-16GSR? (stated height is 42 mm)


Im at work and havent used the cage but dont see ANY WAY it will hit. I have dominator gt memory as well. 99.99% sure your ok.


----------



## sholvaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im at work and havent used the cage but dont see ANY WAY it will hit. I have dominator gt memory as well. 99.99% sure your ok.


Thanks.

I've been watching videos of this case on YouTube and noticed in the SweClockers review that they seem to have been forced to remove the tops from their Dominator GT modules to make the hard drive fit:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMtxcZI_aww

If anyone understands Swedish a summary on what's being said on this issue (about 9 minutes 25 seconds in) would be much appreciated.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Hi all
> Started playing with my new TJ08-E and doing some slight mods to fit a few rads. Replaced the fan with a 182
> 
> Can anyone tell me if an EVGA GTX Classified will fit with a front mounted 180mm rad.


Now this TJ08 is SEXY!!!


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> You can't really see it, it looks like black bar, there is no air bubbles or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> There is more pictures &#8230;.


Nice *aerial*, we have the same method/style on side panel. You have clean rig & workstation!








Also I'm using round craft magnets to add extra hold each sides...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Nice *aerial*, we have the same method/style on side panel. Clean rig & workstation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm using round craft magnets to add extra hold each sides...


Very clean on both of your guys side panels


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Panel being tainted helps, but it should still ok if it was fully transparent. I was using maginetic tape very carefully, so in my case there is no air bubbles, it is perfect contact of both surfaces.
> Also trick to get better grip, so that panel doesn't slide down, I used tape both on panel and case, so two stripes of tape that work against each other, cause much better grip. If I use only tape attached to panel, it would side.


OK. Did you run strips of magnets across the length of the acrylic or just in the corners? If strips did you do top and bottom or on the sides?

Thx again for the tips


----------



## Dyaems

now i kinda want that kind of sidepanel, looks so good


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Very clean on both of your guys side panels


Thank you!









This is what I did to that side panel.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I did to that side panel.


+rep

What is the stopper though?


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> OK. Did you run strips of magnets across the length of the acrylic or just in the corners? If strips did you do top and bottom or on the sides?
> 
> Thx again for the tips


I have strips all across both sides of panel and case. In my case there was no need for horizontal ones.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> The X series is a coil whine minefield. I wouldn't recommend them to anyone after 5 units and 4 squealers.


I don't think that that is true of seasonic in every case and it generally depends on what percentage of rated load (Wattage) the PSU is operated at. I have a Seasonic X660 and it remains completely silent. Generally, Power Supplies operate at their PEAK efficiency when operated at around 50 % of their specified Wattage. However, many make/models will generally work far beyond this and even up to, or in some cases for short periods, beyond their maximum rated Wattage, but, NOT with peak efficiency. If one studies the efficiency graphs for a chosen make/model they will find peak efficiency generally occurs somewhere in the vincinity of 45-55% of maximum rated load. The X750 peaks at around 89/90% efficiency when operated at almost exactly 50% of rated wattage - (ie. on 230 volts and substantially earlier at only 20% if operated on 115 volts. The fan does not operate until 20/21 degrees C and the unit is reported to remain silent or near silent up to peak rated load of 50 %. However, once the Peak 50% rated load is exceeded, it is understood that it's noise level can increase and reach as high as 30 dba towards maximum load. Because these X series are marketed as 80+ Gold efficiency, they are exact that throughout their entire load range up towards maximum load of 750 watts. However, they can be near 90% efficiency at 50% loading and can only be expected to remain somewhat cool and quiet if operated somewhere within this PEAK efficient loading. As the loading increases beyond the peak (50%) wattage, the unit obviously becomes hotter and hence the fan begins it upward RPM and subsequent dba.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> +rep
> 
> What is the stopper though?


tnx for the +rep!
I just call it holder/stopper.







Purpose to hold the weight of the acrylic.


----------



## Leviathan25

I'm in the process of building a pc around this case, and just wanted to double check and make sure I haven't done anything wrong. The main function of the pc is for gaming. The monitor will be a 1440p monitor.

CPU - Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K 3.40GHz 6MB LGA1150 W/$15.00 Ghost Recon Online Upgrade
Motherboard - ASUS Z87M-Plus Intel Z87 ATX Haswell LGA1150 Motherboard
RAM - Mushkin Blackline FrostByte 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600 CL9 (996995)
Graphics - undecided
SSD - Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB SATA3 SSD (MZ-7TE250BW)
Power Supply - Seasonic G Series 650W 80Plus Gold Power Supply (SSR-650RM)
Case - SilverStone TJ08B-E Evolution Micro-ATX Tower (USB3.0)
Heatsink - Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU Cooler w/Dual NF-P12 Silent Fans
Optical Drive - ASUS DRW-24D3ST Green DVD Writer SATA
Sound Card - ASUS Xonar DGX Gaming PCI-E Sound Card
Storage - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 64MB Cache SATA3

I am not sure about graphics cards. It looked like either:
EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX770 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0 (02G-P4-2774-KR)
or
ASUS AMD Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5-V2 R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0

Both were in my price range and look about the same, but I'm leaning towards the 770 for less noise/heat.

Will the muskin blackline ram give enough clearance for the noctua heatsink?

Can you think of anything else I missed?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I'm in the process of building a pc around this case, and just wanted to double check and make sure I haven't done anything wrong. The main function of the pc is for gaming. The monitor will be a 1440p monitor.
> 
> CPU - Intel Haswell Core i5 4670K 3.40GHz 6MB LGA1150 W/$15.00 Ghost Recon Online Upgrade
> Motherboard - ASUS Z87M-Plus Intel Z87 ATX Haswell LGA1150 Motherboard
> RAM - Mushkin Blackline FrostByte 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600 CL9 (996995)
> Graphics - undecided
> SSD - Samsung 840 EVO Series 250GB SATA3 SSD (MZ-7TE250BW)
> Power Supply - Seasonic G Series 650W 80Plus Gold Power Supply (SSR-650RM)
> Case - SilverStone TJ08B-E Evolution Micro-ATX Tower (USB3.0)
> Heatsink - Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU Cooler w/Dual NF-P12 Silent Fans
> Optical Drive - ASUS DRW-24D3ST Green DVD Writer SATA
> Sound Card - ASUS Xonar DGX Gaming PCI-E Sound Card
> Storage - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 64MB Cache SATA3
> 
> I am not sure about graphics cards. It looked like either:
> EVGA nVidia GeForce GTX770 Superclocked ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0 (02G-P4-2774-KR)
> or
> ASUS AMD Radeon R9280X-DC2T-3GD5-V2 R9 280X 3GB GDDR5 PCI-E3.0
> 
> Both were in my price range and look about the same, but I'm leaning towards the 770 for less noise/heat.
> 
> Will the muskin blackline ram give enough clearance for the noctua heatsink?
> 
> Can you think of anything else I missed?


Um, MicroATX case (you listed a ATX motherboard)...unless you want to do some major modifications to the case.

Go to Noctua's website they give every possible dimension you could ever need, and newegg gives dimensions of the ram.

The graphics card is up to you, I would go 290x or 780ti the 770 is a good card too, but I like 3 monitor surround









the onboard sound is usually good enough, why limit your SLI? (half deaf kid here, sound is just noise to me) try it, if you does not meet what you want, throw that sound card in.

if your motherboard supports more ram, you can get 2x8 and give you time to upgrade later. I use a lot of ram for VM's and servers. so I have 32gb in mine. use all but 8gb of it which is great for everything else.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Will the muskin blackline ram give enough clearance for the noctua heatsink?


I think, they will fit. Mushkin RAM modules with the Frostbyte heatsink are 38 mm tall. I am not sure how much above the motherboard the top of heatsink will be, when they are in the RAM socket. On the Noctua website I found this image on the FAQ page for the NH-U12P SE2 which shows there is 40 mm of clearance under the fins. The stack of fins is 158 mm so having a 120 mm fan on the front should not extend below the fins.


----------



## Leviathan25

http://promos.asus.com/us/z87/comparison/ According to that site it's an matx board. I could potentially upgrade to the Maximux Gene, but I don't think I'll be using SLI or the onboard audio, and so I'm not sure I need that much board otherwise.

However if there's some other feature of the Maximus that the M Plus can't do then maybe I should get it anyway... I don't know enough about boards to know what to look for (but it's almost twice the cost).

Thanks on the RAM. It looks like it will fit with no issues.


----------



## Qrash

The RAM is going to be tight. It's 38 mm tall. but will be a bit higher when inserted into the sockets. The HS has only 40 mm of clearance for the RAM. If you only have 2 modules, perhaps you'll have to use the RAM slots #2 and #4 that are farther from the CPU socket (than #1 and #3).


----------



## Leviathan25

Apart from not having "heatsinks", would it be better to get this instead then: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226401

I don't even know if ram actually needs them anyway.


----------



## seraph84

I don't think it's vital to have huge heatsinks on RAM unless you want to do crazy overclocks. I use the LP (low profile) corsair vengeance RAM which looks similar to those Mushkins and I don't have any issues.


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> I don't think it's vital to have huge heatsinks on RAM unless you want to do crazy overclocks. I use the LP (low profile) corsair vengeance RAM which looks similar to those Mushkins and I don't have any issues.


^^ this.

I'm using Crucial Ballistix Tactical LP 1.35V, it's very low-profile (no issues with huge Noctua HS) with great overclock.
Running stable at 2133 MHz (10/9/10/24/1T) @ 1.5V and it's barely warm.


----------



## 371372

Hey guys, Im looking to replace the front 180mm AP fan. Is it true that there are mounting holes for a 140mm fan ? I can't find any 180mm fans for sale in my country.


----------



## aerial

Phobya G-silent 18 (180mm), max speed between 600-700RPM, they are very quiet.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Phobya G-silent 18 (180mm), max speed between 600-700RPM, they are very quiet.


+1 one of the first things I did with mine.

I don't believe there are holes for a 140mm fan up front but I could be wrong. Don't think you'd want to put a fan that small up front anyway.


----------



## 371372

I've heard so many good things about the Phobya fan, but unfortunately its not available in my country.








That's why I've been looking at 140mm fans. Theres also the AP182, but that isn't any more quieter than the 181. (although it performs better)


----------



## madwolfa

I just plugged mine into the mobo's case fan header and put the RPMs down to 500 when I need silence. Problem solved.


----------



## fakeblood

Count me back into the club









http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/k_zps92248c28.jpg.html


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Phobya G-silent 18 (180mm), max speed between 600-700RPM, they are very quiet.


Is that the 32mm "Red LED" or the 25mm Black/White you're referring to (or both)? I've heard good things about the Phobya 18mm fans -- particularly the 32mm, but was unsure how bright/easily-disabled the LEDs are (I'm not a fan of case-bling).


----------



## GoldenTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> I like the case setup. You said you used magnetic strips to attach it. How did you keep the adhesive on the magnet strip from showing through the acrylic? Or does it and you just don't care. Maybe a pic with the side on?
> 
> Thank you


Uh I can not find the op of this so im gonna quote a quote







What monitors are you using ?


----------



## fakeblood

I think I broke something!

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/teardown2_zpsad196e76.jpg.html

Tiny Temjin MKII is under wayyyyyyyyyy
Linky


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Is that the 32mm "Red LED" or the 25mm Black/White you're referring to (or both)? I've heard good things about the Phobya 18mm fans -- particularly the 32mm, but was unsure how bright/easily-disabled the LEDs are (I'm not a fan of case-bling).


I was thinking about black version 25mm

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14090/fan-907/Phobya_180mm_x_25mm_G-18_700rpm_Silent_Fan_-_Black.html?tl=g36c15s1500


----------



## ZippyPinhead

It shows on Silverstone's site that a "TJ08B-EW" is available........when you click on the TJ08-E case tab: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303&area=en

You will notice the last 2 gallery pictures shows a TJ08B-EW model shown with a side window. I would like to order that case. Where can I find it?


----------



## Leviathan25

That must be brand new. My guess is it isn't available yet, but soon will be. It's actually kind of mean of them to update the website with pictures before it's even for sale. Lol, talk about teasing.

I've been looking at cases for about a month now, trying to decide which one I wanted. I was leaning strongly towards the Fractal Mini cases simply because they offered a windowed version. In the end, I decided I liked this one better - it's really all about the front panel inputs being on the front. But I agonized over the fact that there was no window. I know I could probably mod the case, but... actually if anyone can recommend a good window mod kit that would be great.

Anyway, I just ordered mine 3 days ago. I was pretty upset when I saw that this morning. I totally would have waited for the window version to come available. Oh well, that's just the way it goes.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> That must be brand new. My guess is it isn't available yet, but soon will be. It's actually kind of mean of them to update the website with pictures before it's even for sale. Lol, talk about teasing.
> 
> I've been looking at cases for about a month now, trying to decide which one I wanted. I was leaning strongly towards the Fractal Mini cases simply because they offered a windowed version. In the end, I decided I liked this one better - it's really all about the front panel inputs being on the front. But I agonized over the fact that there was no window. I know I could probably mod the case, but... actually if anyone can recommend a good window mod kit that would be great.
> 
> Anyway, I just ordered mine 3 days ago. I was pretty upset when I saw that this morning. I totally would have waited for the window version to come available. Oh well, that's just the way it goes.


Yeah, I really like this case too. Want to do a Matx build(just so I can run sli/xfire)so my graphics ability is more future proof for gaming. I was thinking about an itx build, but decided that for minimal more money matx is a better route. So ordered an ASROCK z87m OC formula board, and now looking for the perfect case/ps to ccouple up with it. It needs to be as small as possible while still allowing for good cooling options with at least a mid sized 180mm radiator w/reservoir installed. This looks like it may be the best of em all. Removable motherboard, fan filters, USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Update, looks like this new windowed version of the TJ08B-EW will be for sale and in stock in the US the week before Xmas.....so anyone wanting one a heads up. Looks like I'll be waiting the extra month for it.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

So assuming keeping the stock size fan(but not necessarily the fan itself)combined with a 35MM thick radiator.........in the stock front location.....exactly how long of a video card can you run?


----------



## Leviathan25

Having done about a month's worth of research, I can tell you there's pretty much only about 3 cases worth looking at if you're planning to run 2 graphics cards and want to maximize your air flow.

1. this case
2. Fractal's "arc mini" line: http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/arc-series/arc-mini-r2
3. Lian Li's "PC-A04" http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-a04/ and "PC-V600F" http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-v600f/ The v600 basically just has some LEDs and is more expensive, but they are basically the same case otherwise.

The price ramps up for each case in that order, but the Silverstone is the smallest case (although not the lightest, because it is made of metal).

The reason I liked the Silverstone the best is purely due to the front panel inputs and power buttons. I want to be able to place my case on my desktop, or onto a shelf with a low top clearance - the silverstone is the only case that allows that.

Also of note is that the silverstone is the only case that reverses the motherboard orientation, and as a result of that, the "window" (if you choose to mod one, or wait for the new design) is on the right side of the case instead of the left.

There are a few other things I like about the TJ08's design that the others are lacking - it has support braces for the heatsink and first video card. You can put an ssd and hdd into the bottom of the case and completely free up the air passageway to the processor.

The only thing that bothers me about the case is the space for a heatsink, and what you will have to do in order to fit a large one into it. Any heatsink that has a "push"-side fan will not allow hard drives to be mounted in the 3.5" bays. People are fitting those larger heat sinks into the case by either changing the orientation of the bay, not installing a HDD into them, or changing the fan to the "pull" side of the heat sink.

My own plan is to not install more than one HDD, and to put that HDD into the bottom of the case in the lower 3.5" expansion slot.

I'm planning to get the Noctua NH-U12P SE2 CPU Cooler w/Dual NF-P12 Silent Fans. I know that you can fit a larger fan into it, but I don't think it will limit my overclocking much, and I think the 14 models are a bit overkill honestly.

Another note - you are going to need low profile ram. It's not talked about too much, but the issue is high profile ram can bump into either the heat sink or the 3.5" bays.

If you are planning to crossfire/sli, remember that most/all matx boards switch from PCIex16 to PCIex8 - this is pretty normal though and nothing to worry about.

I'm not planning to crossfire my board mainly because I will only ever have a single 1440p monitor. my desk doesn't have room for anything larger. So whenever it comes time to upgrade my graphics card, I'm just going to replace the existing one with something better.

Right now I'm looking at either the radeon 290 or the gtx 780. Of the two cards, the radeons are reporting that they run quite hot and a bit louder than the 780s, however they seem to be cheaper. I just noticed a Gigabyte 780 last week though that was quite reasonable in price, so I think those cards are going to come down in price by the time I get ready to buy one.


----------



## Jyve

Without the drive cage I don't think you'll have am issue with even the longest cards out there.

As for that window, isn't it sorta small?


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> So assuming keeping the stock size fan(but not necessarily the fan itself)combined with a 35MM thick radiator.........in the stock front location.....exactly how long of a video card can you run?


When I had a rad in the front, I was planning on getting a 6990, but it was JUST too long. Any other "normal" length card should fit fine


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> When I had a rad in the front, I was planning on getting a 6990, but it was JUST too long. Any other "normal" length card should fit fine


How long was that card? How thick was your rad/fan setup? Im looking at doing a pair of 290's in the case, but would like to be able to put in a 35mm radiator with a 32mm fan. The cards I think are about 11" each. The fan/radiator combo I believe is about 3" thick. So between the fan/radiator and card........14" total......???? Fit?

So card length....+ radiator+ fan would be a generous 14"(355mm). The case depth from outside edge to outside edge is 385 mm........that would give about 1.25" of play on both ends of the case............would love if someone could take a ruler to and post a picture of the inside measurements of the case. From the I/o slots right to the front of the frame where the fan or radiator would attach to.







Anyone want to toss this old dog a bone?









Those 6990's are what? 12" long? Would it have fit for you if you had an extra inch clearance? Do you remember any measurements off hand?


----------



## Leviathan25

I actually have a similar question about cooling.

I'm planning to use an Asus 787M-Plus in this board, and an i7 4770k.

From what research I've done, the only heatsinks that will fit in this case and still allow the hard drive bays to be used are single-fan models where the fan is set in a "pull" position.

Examples:
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-120mm/dp/B0068OI7T8
Thermalright True Spirit 120: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermalright-Spirit-120-BW-Cooler/dp/B00AUVK392/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1384911826&sr=1-1&keywords=thermalright+true+spirit+120m
Noctual u12s: http://www.amazon.co.uk/noctua-NH-U12S/dp/B00C76RL5M/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1384911888&sr=1-1&keywords=noctua+u12s

In each case, basically the way it works is that you put the fan on the back of the heat sink and "pull" air towards the vent in the back of the case.

Doing this leaves just barely enough room to install hard drives in the 3.5" bay.

In order to install fans that are deeper, or to install the fan in a "push" position, you have to not put anything into the 3.5" bay (or you have to mod it to a new position).

My question is fairly straightforward, but I've never found a good answer to it.

If I want to overclock an i7, will the heatsinks I've listed above work fine in a pull position for that? I don't want or need to OC to an extreme level, but I'd like to get a good boost to performance and value.

If you say something like "it can't be done" or "it won't work", then the next step is to look at larger heatsinks - at that point size isn't really an issue. It's just simply that I'd like to keep the option of using the 3.5% bay if at all possible, without having to do any heavy mods to the case.

(Just to clarify, I don't want to watercool the case, and I'd like to look at air solutions first.)

Edit: if all else fails, then I would get a NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 or the larger Noctua NH-D14 PWM fan, but I would still like to use the u12 rather than the nh-d14 due to being a quieter fan.

Edit: Doing some more reading and I find that I should look for fans that have "PWM" controles - 4 pins. The Noctua NH-U12P SE2 does not support PWM apparently.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> How long was that card? How thick was your rad/fan setup? Im looking at doing a pair of 290's in the case, but would like to be able to put in a 35mm radiator with a 32mm fan. The cards I think are about 11" each. The fan/radiator combo I believe is about 3" thick. So between the fan/radiator and card........14" total......???? Fit?
> 
> So card length....+ radiator+ fan would be a generous 14"(355mm). The case depth from outside edge to outside edge is 385 mm........that would give about 1.25" of play on both ends of the case............would love if someone could take a ruler to and post a picture of the inside measurements of the case. From the I/o slots right to the front of the frame where the fan or radiator would attach to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to toss this old dog a bone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 6990's are what? 12" long? Would it have fit for you if you had an extra inch clearance? Do you remember any measurements off hand?


I had a pair or GTX580s which are 10.5inch with stock fan and Magicool 180 rad. All fitted with no issue what so ever


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> I had a pair or GTX580s which are 10.5inch with stock fan and Magicool 180 rad. All fitted with no issue what so ever


Would you say you had at least an inch of clearance between the 2?


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I actually have a similar question about cooling.
> 
> I'm planning to use an Asus 787M-Plus in this board, and an i7 4770k.
> 
> From what research I've done, the only heatsinks that will fit in this case and still allow the hard drive bays to be used are single-fan models where the fan is set in a "pull" position.
> 
> Examples:
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-120mm/dp/B0068OI7T8
> Thermalright True Spirit 120: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermalright-Spirit-120-BW-Cooler/dp/B00AUVK392/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1384911826&sr=1-1&keywords=thermalright+true+spirit+120m
> Noctual u12s: http://www.amazon.co.uk/noctua-NH-U12S/dp/B00C76RL5M/ref=sr_1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1384911888&sr=1-1&keywords=noctua+u12s
> 
> In each case, basically the way it works is that you put the fan on the back of the heat sink and "pull" air towards the vent in the back of the case.
> 
> Doing this leaves just barely enough room to install hard drives in the 3.5" bay.
> 
> In order to install fans that are deeper, or to install the fan in a "push" position, you have to not put anything into the 3.5" bay (or you have to mod it to a new position).
> 
> My question is fairly straightforward, but I've never found a good answer to it.
> 
> If I want to overclock an i7, will the heatsinks I've listed above work fine in a pull position for that? I don't want or need to OC to an extreme level, but I'd like to get a good boost to performance and value.
> 
> If you say something like "it can't be done" or "it won't work", then the next step is to look at larger heatsinks - at that point size isn't really an issue. It's just simply that I'd like to keep the option of using the 3.5% bay if at all possible, without having to do any heavy mods to the case.
> 
> (Just to clarify, I don't want to watercool the case, and I'd like to look at air solutions first.)
> 
> Edit: if all else fails, then I would get a NOCTUA NH-U12P SE2 or the larger Noctua NH-D14 PWM fan, but I would still like to use the u12 rather than the nh-d14 due to being a quieter fan.
> 
> Edit: Doing some more reading and I find that I should look for fans that have "PWM" controles - 4 pins. The Noctua NH-U12P SE2 does not support PWM apparently.


Question for you: How many hard drives do you plan on installing, and what size? 2.5" or 3.5" drives? Also what do you plan on having populate the 2 5.25" bays up top?


----------



## Leviathan25

My "plan" was a fast (7200) to run games at 1tb, and then a slower 5400 rpm at 2tb for storage - family pictures, videos, etc... Also will be a 250gb ssd, reserved for my favorite games.

I realize what comes next - ssd + 1 hdd on bottom, 1 hdd below/above dvd drive. lol. I suppose that's what will need to be done.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Would you say you had at least an inch of clearance between the 2?


Yeah round about.

Some pics might give you a better idea. http://www.overclock.net/t/1249322/buildlog-tiny-temjin-pic-heavy/60#post_17293829


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> My "plan" was a fast (7200) to run games at 1tb, and then a slower 5400 rpm at 2tb for storage - family pictures, videos, etc... Also will be a 250gb ssd, reserved for my favorite games.
> 
> I realize what comes next - ssd + 1 hdd on bottom, 1 hdd below/above dvd drive. lol. I suppose that's what will need to be done.


OK, so basically 3 drives.

How about this?

A. Instead of going with 2 traditional HD's and an SSD, why not go with a single or pair of SSD's(in Raid)to run your Op system and favorite games, and use the traditional HD for main storage?

In one single 5.25" bay you can fit a slim optical BD/DVD player AND 2 2.5" drives. Then you can take the HD and put it in the 3.5" bay on the bottom. Free up a ton of space and still have a 5.25" bay left open still to add what you want(reservoir, fan controller, accessory port etc etc). How do you do that you say?

RIght here as an example: http://www.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/Mini-SAS-SFF-8087-to-2-Drive-25in-SATA-SAS-Slim-Optical-Drive-525in-Hot-Swap-Backplane~SATSAS225ODD


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Finally got round to registering on the forum as I wanted to give back after reading through all the quality information in this thread (thanks!) and share with you my PS07 build (that's still in progress).
> 
> I choose the PS07 over the TJ08-e because of the front door that (as discussed in SPCR review) aids in reducing noise emanating from the front of the case. Ideally I'd have liked an mATX case that had a full height door with a top venting PSU to enable the use of a fanless model, while blocking some of the noise from the hot-swap bay but I couldn't find one. Plus I wanted to stay loyal to Silverstone after having enjoyed many years of service from my much loved old school TJ06 (you can see it peering over the new build in my last posted image  ).
> 
> The bits I have already for my build are as follows:
> 
> Silverstone PS07B
> Icybox MB153SP-B "FatCage" 3 in 2 SATA Internal Backplane Module (This cost more than the case! :-/ )
> 520W Seasonic Platinum SS-520FL2 Fanless Modular PSU
> AcoustiPack ULTIMATE Soundproofing
> 3x Sharkoon 120mm 1000 Fans
> 1x Sharkoon 80mm 1000 Fan (To replace the stock IcyBox fan which is very noisy!)
> Zotac GTX 760 (with Stock Blower, tested idle noise and is near silent at ~1000rpm)
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE (with 2x TY-143 thus the first PCIe slot can be used!)
> Crucial Ballistix Sport Memory Kit 32GB (4x8GB) 1.35V 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 BLS4C8G3D1609ES2LX0BEU (Very Low Profile)
> My build will eventually be comprised of the following (when I have the cash next month!):
> 
> Intel Core i7 4770K
> Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
> 2 x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro (in Raid 0)
> 3 x 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200.14 in (Raid 5)
> I'm trying to make as near silent PC at idle as possible with this build (care less about load noise as I use a headset) and have been working on sound proofing the case. Additionally, I've replaced the stock fans, installed the hotswap bay and the PSU. Here's some smartphone pictures (sorry about the quality!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These images don't show the sound proofing I've also added to the top panel. I'll eventually get round to adding sound proofing around the 120mm fans but it's a seriously fiddly job!
> 
> One question has anyone attempted to use the gap next to the PSU to store 2.5inch drives? I was thinking of fabricating a driver cage for there, rather than what others have done previously by attaching SSDs to the back of the motherboard tray. I could still do this but the sound proofing might make it a very tight fit.
> 
> I'll post again when I've completed the build. Comments / suggestions welcome and thanks again to everyone who's posted useful tips and their builds on this thread!


Well after several weeks I finally finished my build! Made some changes as I had some issues with my original parts list. It ended up as follows:

Silverstone PS07B
Icybox MB153SP-B "FatCage" 3 in 2 SATA Internal Backplane Module (This cost more than the case! :-/ )
520W Seasonic Platinum SS-520FL2 Fanless Modular PSU
AcoustiPack ULTIMATE Soundproofing
3x Sharkoon 120mm 1000 Fans
1x Sharkoon 80mm 1000 Fan
Zotac GTX 760
Prolimatech MK-26 Graphics Card Cooler
2x Raijintek Aelous Alpha 140mm Fans
Phanteks PH-TC14PE (with 2x TY-143)
Crucial Ballistix Sport Memory Kit 32GB (4x8GB) 1.35V 1600MHz CL9 DDR3 BLS4C8G3D1609ES2LX0BEU (Very Low Profile)
Intel Core i7 4770K
Asus MAXIMUS VI GENE
2 x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro
3 x 3TB Seagate ST3000DM001 Barracuda 7200.14
And here's some (crapy phone camera) images of the final build:










Had issues fitting the Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E SE in the case while still using the first PCIe slot. I did cut a load of fins off it to try and get it in but it looked ugly, so bought the Phanteks PH-TC14PE while still using the superior TY-143 fans.

I also changed the stock blower on the GTX 760 for a Prolimatech MK-26 with some low profile 140mm fans. The blower was making clicking noises at its lowest speed of 1000rpm, that started to really annoy me. The fans are managed by the motherboard as the GPU PWM controller won't allow RPMs < 800 and that's with a modified vbios. It does mean however that I can turn the fans off completely when the machine is idling. The heatsink only just fits due to the long screws holding it on that pass through the backplate and there is some slight bending of the GPU PCB.

I also stuck with the Seagate HDD's in the end and have tweaked the APM settings to get them to sleep when not used. The end results is that this PC is for all intense and purposes silent!

Regarding overclocking, I've pushed the CPU to [email protected] thus far with relative ease and without de-lidding. Should be able to get 4.8ghz+ when I find time. The GPU also runs without issue at 1110Mhz too, spending most of its time at a maximum boost of 1200+Mhz 

Thanks again for everyone who's posted here, an invaluable resource


----------



## Qrash

Looks great! One minor question: where is the 80 mm fan?


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Looks great! One minor question: where is the 80 mm fan?


Thanks  It's attached to the hotswap bay, you can see it in the last image I posted (middle of the photo, under the white cable).


----------



## Qrash

Ah, of course. I forgot the drive cage needed one. It's amazing how much hardware this case can accommodate. I just read a review of the Xigmatek Aquila Micro ATX, and to me it's not even close to design quality of the Temjin TJ08-E. Such a great little case! Yes, it has some flaws (thicker panels would be nice), but overall it's hard to complain about what it can accomplish at such a small size.


----------



## Abula

@iamdjango

Love the build with the MK-26, this was the cooler that i really wanted to try out when i was on my TJ08-E, but ultimately i decided no out of one thing, and this is the questions i have to you. The MK-26 has a backplate that sicks out a good amount, my HR02 was barely clearing toward the first PCIe slot, so i assume it would have touched and the weight of the MK-26 would transfer to the CPU socket. But what i want to ask you is, does the mk26 4 screws in the back touch the Phantek PH-TC14PE? if so did you make a hole/mod to fit it?

Either way, thanks for sharing and +rep for the most impressive air cooling TJ08-8/PS07 build i seen here, the only thing i would have done different would be to get the MK-26 in black and Phantek in black also.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> How about this?
> 
> RIght here as an example: http://www.startech.com/HDD/Mobile-Racks/Mini-SAS-SFF-8087-to-2-Drive-25in-SATA-SAS-Slim-Optical-Drive-525in-Hot-Swap-Backplane~SATSAS225ODD


That's interesting. I hadn't thought of doing that. Actually I've never even seen something like that before (lol). I'll keep it in mind.

I just got my case in yesterday afternoon. After we put the kid to bed, I brought it out in the living room and opened it up. I placed it in my desk just to see how it would fit:



lol sorry for the crappy photo quality. There's nothing in the case anyway yet though.

My first impressions:
1. People say it's a heavy case because of the steel, but I'm pretty sure this is going to be the lightest case I ever owned. I'm sure it'll feel more weighty after all the parts are in it.
2. There were a few artifacts/defects in the make of the case - one of the panels had some bumpy edges in the steel, and the back opening for the motherboard had a bend in it. I'll probably have to get a pair of rubber-gripped plyers to straighten it out. Nothing major.
3. The front drive covers are recessed farther than I expected. They are held on by screws, and it doesn't seem you can push them forward to be more "flush" with the case. I don't know if there's a fix for this.
4. The front fan is 3-pin only. (ie. not PWM) I read some articles that say you can control the voltage to the fan through your motherboard in order to adjust the speed, but I was expecting this would be a "variable" sort of thing that would go up or down based on the internal heat of the case. It seems the idea of the fan switch is to just down-volt the current going into the fan, in order to throttle it back to a lower setting. The manual has several "replacement" fan models shown, but they are all 3-pin models built for a specific speed, which usually either matches the low or high setting of the built-in fan. I'm going to do some research to see what my motherboard supports and then to see if there's any point to finding a PWM fan (or even if there is one at all). It's better to do this now rather than later after I've put stuff in the case.
5. it seems you have to take a small cover off in order to take the screws evenly off the expansion slot covers.

I'm still debating cooling in the case, and I haven't figured out what I want to do yet. I was thinking either to get a single-fan cpu cooler and then add a fan to the back exhaust, or to get a larger cooler with 2 fans. I'm still not completely convinced I'll be doing the level of overclocking that some are doing.

I found this great article over on Tom's hardware that reviews 9 different cpu coolers for haswell builds: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-heat-sink-haswell,3554.html

They were testing with overclocking and ended up picking out a single-fan noctua heatsink. I need to do more reading into the article as a large part of their research involved the price value of the heatsinks, which is something I don't really care about. I'm more interested in how effective they are and how quiet they are. They also didn't review several of the available brands, which dissapointed me. I wish there were an update to this article with more heatsinks tested. Especially some of the larger tower coolers.

Speaking of which, @iamdjango - that build is amazing. Great work. Much jealousy.


----------



## Jyve

Without an optical drive, think a 170mm PSU will fit?


----------



## Dyaems

Just found an Alternative to the Evercool Armor that I used for my TJ08-e.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3301340&CatId=99


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Without an optical drive, think a 170mm PSU will fit?


I used a 180mm long PSU, had to increase the size of the cable cut out though


----------



## Leviathan25

RE: Fans.

I found this amazing post on SilentPC http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=66283

Which goes into great detail on the asus motherboards and the 4-pin "chasis" connectors. Long story short, the 3-pin connector for the 180mm fan that's included in the TJ08-E case will work fine with the "Fan Expert 2" software that is included with the motherboard.

Basically you do this:
1. Plug front fan into a chasis fan connector and set the fan switch to high.
2. In the BIOS settings, set the chasis fan to "standard" and with just enough power to get the fan started turning (I think this is 5v, but not sure). (Basically this will make sure there isn't an awkward boot sequence where your fans scream as the pc boots up.)
3. Do the rest of your setup in Fan Expert 2 software.

That's it. No need to flip the switch or mess with more bios settings afterwards.

I will experiment more once I get my board in, but it seems pretty easy.

If you want to add another chassis fan (ie a 120mm to the back of the case), a 3-pin connector would be best with the asus mb, again using the method above.

I'm still trying to figure out what cooling setup I want to put in my case, but based off of the Tom's hardware article (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-heat-sink-haswell,3554-25.html), I'm leaning towards:

cpu: Noctua NH-U14S - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=64&lng=en

What research I've done on cpu cooling says the U14s cooler will work perfectly fine for moderate OC - basically the huge dual fan monsters are only for extreme OC, and thus most of the time are just simply overkill.

(back chasis fan)

If I get a back chasis fan, it would be this: Noctua NF-S12A FLX http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=55&lng=en

One thing I can't really find any information on is whether a back chasis fan will actually hurt cooling rather than help (in this case). My thought is that the graphics card and the size of a 140mm fan will actually form a sort of "wind tunnel" within the case leading to that back exhaust, and if you stick a 120mm fan in there, it will literally block the flow of air being pushed by the front fan and the cpu fan. But then again, it might help increase airflow if it's pulling air faster than the cpu fan, in which case it would allow all the fans to turn at a lower rpm.

Alternatively, a very valid orientation that was pointed out to me is to put the U14S fan in the pull position, so that it ends up doubling as an exhaust fan. There are many people who feel "pulling" is just as good as "pushing", and this would actually free up a lot of room in the 3.5" bays to put "things".

Actually, because the rear exhaust is only 120mm, i wonder if going down to the Noctua NH-U12S http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=63&lng=en might even result in greater overall case airflow, as it would allow "trapped" air in the case to flow around heatsink and escape the back better.

So confused. Finding information on fan orientations and pairings is very sparse, and pretty much everyone universally just keeps saying "bigger is better". If there was a heatsink that punched through the case side and excaped out into the living room I think people would recommend that one instead...

Silverstone actually had a very good FAQ about cooling and airflow on their website here:
http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?area=en&tid=wh_airflow

If anyone has any informed/educated thoughts on this particular setup, I would love to hear them.

Edit: I found a great article (http://www.overclock.net/t/1199135/hyper-212-testing-push-vs-pull-vs-push-pull-also-horizontal-vs-vertical-positioning) that seems to suggest a U14s in a pull position pointed directly at the exhaust would actually probably generate just about the strongest cooling position for this case (sans dual setups of course). This is interesting to me and I wonder how much clearance it will leave for the 3.5" bays.

Edit2: I talked to someone who installed a CM Hyper 212 Evo in a pull position on their case, and they said that it left enough room to install drives in the 3.5" bay. The width on that hs is 51mm. The width on the noctua u14s is 52mm, so basically it will be a tight fit, but fine. It will look very similar to the reference pictures shown in the silverstone example pics.

Seems like my problem is solved on every front.


----------



## Jyve

What about skipping the rear exhaust fan and strapping a second fan to the noctua in a push pull, effectively exhausting out the back?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> What about skipping the rear exhaust fan and strapping a second fan to the noctua in a push pull, effectively exhausting out the back?


The best way to do this (as far as I can tell) is buying a heatsink that comes designed with 2 fans already. Strapping a fan onto the other side of a HS will probably incur a cabling issue, and both fans may not spin at the same speed. Plus, it is more expensive than buying a packaged solution that comes with 2 fans.

The best viable option for a dual fan, single heatsink setup that I've found is made by Thermalright, the Archon SB-E X2 - http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/archon_sb-e_x2.html

It's gotten fantastic reviews and cools comparably to the NH-U14S, while fitting in a smaller profile. However, it blocks the HDD cage, so basically there's no great advantage to using this over the NH-U14S.

I think all of this basically points to the notion that an exhaust fan with a standing tower-style cooler in this case is just a complete waste of money.


----------



## Leviathan25

Found it... I've been searching for about a week for the fan model that Silverstone uses in their image examples in their case manual. It's called a "Thermalright Macho".

http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/hr-02_macho_reva.html

It's designed to "hang" towards one side of the cpu. In Silverstone's guide, they have the fan mounted in the pull position. I basically just need to do some research now on this cooler to see how it compares to others. This might be the best option.

Edit: Reading about this heatsink, I do not think it is a good option. The entire idea behind it is for the heatsink to be amost "fanless", meaning there is very little air flowing through it on its default settings. It's intended rather to just disperse the heat and let the case's natural airflow carry it off. However, because it's essentially completely blocking the case's only exhaust, it would just become a bottleneck for airflow within the case.

In addition to the above, there doesn't seem to be any natural hook on the back of the heatsink to mount the fan, leading me to believe the fan in the Silverstone manual picture is actually the 'HR-2 Macho", a completely fanless heatsink. The fan that is barely visible behind is is probably a 120mm chasis fan, and not an actual fan connected to the macho itself.

While still an option, this option is essentially no different or less expensive than the NH-U14S with its fan mounted in the pull position.

I also saw several reviews on the Macho that basically said it was a very lightweight OC heatsink, and was not recommended for even moderate OC. I'm sure that if I put a strong enough exhaust fan behind it, it would work, but at what cost?

Seems like the NH-U14S is still the best option.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> The best way to do this (as far as I can tell) is buying a heatsink that comes designed with 2 fans already. Strapping a fan onto the other side of a HS will probably incur a cabling issue, and both fans may not spin at the same speed. Plus, it is more expensive than buying a packaged solution that comes with 2 fans.
> 
> The best viable option for a dual fan, single heatsink setup that I've found is made by Thermalright, the Archon SB-E X2 - http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/archon_sb-e_x2.html
> 
> It's gotten fantastic reviews and cools comparably to the NH-U14S, while fitting in a smaller profile. However, it blocks the HDD cage, so basically there's no great advantage to using this over the NH-U14S.
> 
> I think all of this basically points to the notion that an exhaust fan with a standing tower-style cooler in this case is just a complete waste of money.


Hi

Sorry to disapoint but the Thermalright Archon is around 170mm height and is too tall for this case.
Their HR-02 rev. A is possibly one of the best cooling /quiet solutions for the price.

Re. your next post "Fanless" The original version was the Thermalright Macho priced at around $US100 with nil fans supplied. It was later replaced by the Macho HR-02 for about half the price with one fan included and provision for a second.

This 2011 Pre Rev.A review probably sums it all up fairly well.

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-hr-02-macho.html

It's designation was again changed in early 2013 to "Macho Rev.A" I considered one of these coolers and emailed Thermalright to clarify the difference between their HR-02 Macho and the revision A. They advised that they are the same but have deleted the Macho Reference and added Rev A instead.
I seem to recall that the rev. A may have revised Fan clips. I have emailed them again to clarify this.

Cheers


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sorry to disapoint but the Thermal Archon is around 170mm height and is too tall for this case.
> Their HR-02 rev. A is one of the best cooling /quiet solutions for the price to fit.
> 
> Re. your next post "Fanless" The HR-02 is not fanless. The fanless version was their first iteration of this cooler. It was subsequently replaced by the HR-02 Macho with twin 140mm fans. It is currently known only as HR-02 Rev. A. I considered one of these coolers and emailed Thermalright to clarify the difference between their HR-02 Macho and the revision A. They stated that they are the same but have deleted the Macho Reference and added Rev A instead. I seem to recall that the Rev. A added revised Fan clips.
> Cheers


Sorry I misled you on a couple of points.
I was looking for the Thermalright email reply but dont seem to have it anymore so was going from memory.

It seemsthat it is:

1/. Supplied with one 140mm fan with provision for a Second.
2/. It appears that the reference to "HR-02" was deleted and not Macho - Currently shown on their website as Macho Rev.A.


----------



## Leviathan25

Hm... that is interesting. On Thermalright's website, the Rev. A version only has a single fan. There's a normal color and a black and white fan color.

Then, there is a Macho Black. This one has two fans, and matches the dual fan manual as well.

i cannot find a version with both fans for sale anywhere. The only ones for sale are just a single fan. There also are no reviews out there anywhere on the dual-fan version. I wonder if this thing just came out.

If I can find one of them for sale somewhere, I think I'll be on board with it. They are more aesthetically pleasing to me than the other dual fan heatsinks I've seen.


----------



## psyclum




----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Hm... that is interesting. On Thermalright's website, the Rev. A version only has a single fan. There's a normal color and a black and white fan color.
> 
> Then, there is a Macho Black. This one has two fans, and matches the dual fan manual as well.
> 
> i cannot find a version with both fans for sale anywhere. The only ones for sale are just a single fan. There also are no reviews out there anywhere on the dual-fan version. I wonder if this thing just came out.
> 
> If I can find one of them for sale somewhere, I think I'll be on board with it. They are more aesthetically pleasing to me than the other dual fan heatsinks I've seen.


Hi

I have also noticed that the Black version shows two fans, but, in the specs it still states supplied with one fan....
So, I have asked them if it can be ordered with two fans.....

Cheers


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> @iamdjango
> 
> Love the build with the MK-26, this was the cooler that i really wanted to try out when i was on my TJ08-E, but ultimately i decided no out of one thing, and this is the questions i have to you. The MK-26 has a backplate that sicks out a good amount, my HR02 was barely clearing toward the first PCIe slot, so i assume it would have touched and the weight of the MK-26 would transfer to the CPU socket. But what i want to ask you is, does the mk26 4 screws in the back touch the Phantek PH-TC14PE? if so did you make a hole/mod to fit it?
> 
> Either way, thanks for sharing and +rep for the most impressive air cooling TJ08-8/PS07 build i seen here, the only thing i would have done different would be to get the MK-26 in black and Phantek in black also.


I didn't have to make any modifications but there is slight bending of the PCB and also partial weight transfer to the CPU socket. Nothing I'm too concerned about though given the rigidity and strength of the Phantek PH-TC14PE backplate and transfer bracket. To answer your question the MK-26 front left hand side screw does make contact with the Phantek PH-TC14PE. I could have made a hole/mod but thought that the GPU would just sag further and components on the PCB would come into direct contact with the potential for electrical shorts to occur.

Thanks, this was my aim  IMO open/closed loop water cooling is overrated and not really a possibility for a completely silent system. My project goes to show you can still do high performance air in a tiny case and at the very least match the performance of water cooling! In hindsight, maybe I should have gone with black but I bought the MK-26 while still thinking I was going to use the Silver Arrow SB-E SE :-(

@Leviathan25: I used this information to figure out what motherboards supports both PWM (4-pin) and Voltage (3-pin) regulated fans. Unfortunately speedfan still doesn't support the Super I/O chip in the Asus Z87 motherboards (Nuvoton NCT6791D), so I'm stuck with Fan Xpert2. IMO this is vastly inferior to speedfan. It lacks support for selecting different thermal sensors other than the CPU temp and its minimum fan speeds are based on the minimum start-up speed and not the minimum speed to avoid a stale which you can set by hand in speedfan :/


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> I used a 180mm long PSU, had to increase the size of the cable cut out though


What size PSU are you using exactly? Plenty of high powered 160mm units on the market........and for a case this small 160mm is truly optimal.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> RE: Fans.
> 
> I found this amazing post on SilentPC http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=66283
> 
> Which goes into great detail on the asus motherboards and the 4-pin "chasis" connectors. Long story short, the 3-pin connector for the 180mm fan that's included in the TJ08-E case will work fine with the "Fan Expert 2" software that is included with the motherboard.
> 
> Basically you do this:
> 1. Plug front fan into a chasis fan connector and set the fan switch to high.
> 2. In the BIOS settings, set the chasis fan to "standard" and with just enough power to get the fan started turning (I think this is 5v, but not sure). (Basically this will make sure there isn't an awkward boot sequence where your fans scream as the pc boots up.)
> 3. Do the rest of your setup in Fan Expert 2 software.
> 
> That's it. No need to flip the switch or mess with more bios settings afterwards.
> 
> I will experiment more once I get my board in, but it seems pretty easy.
> 
> If you want to add another chassis fan (ie a 120mm to the back of the case), a 3-pin connector would be best with the asus mb, again using the method above.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what cooling setup I want to put in my case, but based off of the Tom's hardware article (http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/best-heat-sink-haswell,3554-25.html), I'm leaning towards:
> 
> cpu: Noctua NH-U14S - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=64&lng=en
> 
> What research I've done on cpu cooling says the U14s cooler will work perfectly fine for moderate OC - basically the huge dual fan monsters are only for extreme OC, and thus most of the time are just simply overkill.
> 
> (back chasis fan)
> 
> If I get a back chasis fan, it would be this: Noctua NF-S12A FLX http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=55&lng=en
> 
> One thing I can't really find any information on is whether a back chasis fan will actually hurt cooling rather than help (in this case). My thought is that the graphics card and the size of a 140mm fan will actually form a sort of "wind tunnel" within the case leading to that back exhaust, and if you stick a 120mm fan in there, it will literally block the flow of air being pushed by the front fan and the cpu fan. But then again, it might help increase airflow if it's pulling air faster than the cpu fan, in which case it would allow all the fans to turn at a lower rpm.
> 
> Alternatively, a very valid orientation that was pointed out to me is to put the U14S fan in the pull position, so that it ends up doubling as an exhaust fan. There are many people who feel "pulling" is just as good as "pushing", and this would actually free up a lot of room in the 3.5" bays to put "things".
> 
> Actually, because the rear exhaust is only 120mm, i wonder if going down to the Noctua NH-U12S http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=63&lng=en might even result in greater overall case airflow, as it would allow "trapped" air in the case to flow around heatsink and escape the back better.
> 
> So confused. Finding information on fan orientations and pairings is very sparse, and pretty much everyone universally just keeps saying "bigger is better". If there was a heatsink that punched through the case side and excaped out into the living room I think people would recommend that one instead...
> 
> Silverstone actually had a very good FAQ about cooling and airflow on their website here:
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?area=en&tid=wh_airflow
> 
> If anyone has any informed/educated thoughts on this particular setup, I would love to hear them.
> 
> Edit: I found a great article (http://www.overclock.net/t/1199135/hyper-212-testing-push-vs-pull-vs-push-pull-also-horizontal-vs-vertical-positioning) that seems to suggest a U14s in a pull position pointed directly at the exhaust would actually probably generate just about the strongest cooling position for this case (sans dual setups of course). This is interesting to me and I wonder how much clearance it will leave for the 3.5" bays.
> 
> Edit2: I talked to someone who installed a CM Hyper 212 Evo in a pull position on their case, and they said that it left enough room to install drives in the 3.5" bay. The width on that hs is 51mm. The width on the noctua u14s is 52mm, so basically it will be a tight fit, but fine. It will look very similar to the reference pictures shown in the silverstone example pics.
> 
> Seems like my problem is solved on every front.


For the price of some of these heatsinks you're looking at, regardless if your OCing or not..........why not just water cool?


----------



## Leviathan25

After much thought, I think I'm going with a macho rev.a, with a rear chasis fan mounted behind it.

On to my next question, and slightly more complicated.

PSU is mounted with the fan facing up - apparently someone here got an e-mail from Silverstone saying the manual was a typo. So the idea is for the psu to draw air through the top of the pc through the vent and push it out the back.

I saw several posts that suggested you can use the psu to vent air from the GPU out the back-top of the case through the PSU unit.

It's looking very likely that I'll be getting a 3rd-party GTX that has open-air fans blowing down on the GPU. So instead of pushing air out the back of the case, it's just going to agitate air in and around the card. There's no case up top in the pc to blow that air out other than flipping the PSU upside down.

However I have a second card in the exansion slot just below the GPU, which would probably block air flow..

So I was thinking it might actually be worth it to purchase the non-ACX GTX which has a more closed airflow that gets pushed out the back of the case.

Thoughts? Or doesn't matter.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> For the price of some of these heatsinks you're looking at, regardless if your OCing or not..........why not just water cool?


It might sound lame, but I like the look and feel of air cooling better. Plus this is just kind of a "puzzle" for me to figure out. The rest of the case still works off of air cooling, and the front fan in the case is a giant fan. I just kind of feel like it follows a "theme" of the case that it is an "air cooling case". No other reason really... just a feeling I had.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It might sound lame, but I like the look and feel of air cooling better. Plus this is just kind of a "puzzle" for me to figure out. The rest of the case still works off of air cooling, and the front fan in the case is a giant fan. I just kind of feel like it follows a "theme" of the case that it is an "air cooling case". No other reason really... just a feeling I had.


The problem is the size of the case though. When your case is fully occupied by all these components, the ambient temperature inside is going to get pretty high relatively quickly. Within a short amount of time those air cooled heat sinks will just be pulling warm/hot air over them.

But with this case you can put a nice sized 180mm radiator in the front pulling in cool air over it away from all the heat. With an air cooled setup your just not going to have that same luxury.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> After much thought, I think I'm going with a macho rev.a, with a rear chasis fan mounted behind it.
> 
> On to my next question, and slightly more complicated.
> 
> PSU is mounted with the fan facing up - apparently someone here got an e-mail from Silverstone saying the manual was a typo. So the idea is for the psu to draw air through the top of the pc through the vent and push it out the back.
> 
> I saw several posts that suggested you can use the psu to vent air from the GPU out the back-top of the case through the PSU unit.
> 
> It's looking very likely that I'll be getting a 3rd-party GTX that has open-air fans blowing down on the GPU. So instead of pushing air out the back of the case, it's just going to agitate air in and around the card. There's no case up top in the pc to blow that air out other than flipping the PSU upside down.
> 
> However I have a second card in the exansion slot just below the GPU, which would probably block air flow..
> 
> So I was thinking it might actually be worth it to purchase the non-ACX GTX which has a more closed airflow that gets pushed out the back of the case.
> 
> Thoughts? Or doesn't matter.


IMO, its best to have the PSU's air drawn in from the top through the filter. The chamber is separated anyway. Basically you are left to work with a 180mm sized intake fan up front(which is why a water cooled setup makes the most sense), and a 120mm exhaust fan out back. Not optimal for air cooling IMO.


----------



## Leviathan25

Well, first off I actually picked this case because it got equal or even better cooling results in tests, with air. Is it even true that this case has worst air cooling than a conventional case? Because empirical evidence has shown the opposite is true. I mean, I haven't done the tests. i don't know, but there's quite a few links to tj08e reviews practically raving about its cooling capabilities.

Secondly, iamdjango JUST built a setup that almost completely mirrors what I'm trying to do about a page back.

I browsed through his photos and noticed that he has the PSU pointed up.

On that subject, the reason I question pointing it downwards is that it makes a lot of sense to me that it might actually hep cool the case tremendously, for very little drawback. There is a part of me that wonders if the manual is actually correct in saying to point them down, and that the response the earlier member in this thread got back from Silverstone was just some poor uninformed help desk employee who misunderstood the question and the information from the tech guys. I know I'm just speculating, but stranger things have happened.

I suppose in the end the only logical thing you could do is just try both setups and see what happens. Unfortunately the psu is a lot of work to flip around, which is probably why not a lot of people have experimented with it.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> What size PSU are you using exactly? Plenty of high powered 160mm units on the market........and for a case this small 160mm is truly optimal.


In my original tiny temjin I used a Silverstone strider 850w gold evolution. I'll be using a 750w strider gold as it's only 160mm in MKII


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Well, first off I actually picked this case because it got equal or even better cooling results in tests, with air. Is it even true that this case has worst air cooling than a conventional case? Because empirical evidence has shown the opposite is true. I mean, I haven't done the tests. i don't know, but there's quite a few links to tj08e reviews practically raving about its cooling capabilities.
> 
> Secondly, iamdjango JUST built a setup that almost completely mirrors what I'm trying to do about a page back.
> 
> I browsed through his photos and noticed that he has the PSU pointed up.
> 
> On that subject, the reason I question pointing it downwards is that it makes a lot of sense to me that it might actually hep cool the case tremendously, for very little drawback. There is a part of me that wonders if the manual is actually correct in saying to point them down, and that the response the earlier member in this thread got back from Silverstone was just some poor uninformed help desk employee who misunderstood the question and the information from the tech guys. I know I'm just speculating, but stranger things have happened.
> 
> I suppose in the end the only logical thing you could do is just try both setups and see what happens. Unfortunately the psu is a lot of work to flip around, which is probably why not a lot of people have experimented with it.


Problem with tests like that is not where it tested well(sensor placement), but what it didn't pick up in terms of heat.

Just so you know......there is obviously more than one way to get from point A to point B..........there are plenty of configs that will work just fine(and that probably includes your idea).

Basically there are about a half dozen superior cases ............with one that stands above all the others.........and that is the Case Labs Mercury S5 modular unit. 100% modual, lays the mother board in a horizontal position(keeping weight of heat sinks, gpu cards etc off the mobo contact points). Endless possibilities for cooling, tons of accessories.......its the complete package. It is the case I would be getting if I can swing the extra $200 for it.

Then there are the $100 model mini tower models. The Temjin TJ08, Corsair 350D, Fractal's Arc and Define cases..........and 1 or 2 others I didn't mention.

Of these I like the design of the Temjin the best. I prefer the power supply up top above the mother board, and I prefer the orientation right side up(drawing air from above and pushing it out the back). Heat rises, it keeps the heat off the PCB caps and switching units. When you flip it upside down......fan or not, the heat now works up into those components. And then add to the fact you have a cpu,gpu or 2 etc right below it...........and in a small case............not ideal flipping IMO for this type of design. I understand wanting to pull out air from the CPU/GPU, but your trying to help cool down one or 2 components at the cost of another potentially. And then of course you lose the PSU's dust shield. Ive seen too many PS's take a [email protected] in the past due to dust and hot air circulation.

2nd, the intake on the Temjin 08. Big honkin 180mm fan. And you can bolt right up a big 180mm radiator right to it too. And just so you know, a 180mm squared radiator is larger with more surface area than the common 240mm length radiators out there. And it can be placed right up front against a good air filter pulling in fresh debris free air right into its cooling fins and into the case. Its just begging for a pull or push/pull setup. Combined with a nice 5.25" bay reservoir..........its just going to be the best bet.

IMO you want to use the cases design strengths to its advantage if going with this case. Water cool it, keep the heavy air cooled heat sinks off the mobo, generate less heat soak in the case in the process, and to adjoining components. You just can't do that air cooled as well in a case such as this one that's so small without water cooling it.


----------



## Leviathan25

The thing is I know next to nothing about watercooling. Can you recommend a few models that would work well with the case that I can read up on?

What are you planning to put in your case?

Edit: Also, what kind of power load are we looking at? Do I need to get a higher rated psu? I was planning to get a 650-ish. No sli/x-fire because I want to put a kick-ass sound card in it.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> In my original tiny temjin I used a Silverstone strider 850w gold evolution. I'll be using a 750w strider gold as it's only 160mm in MKII


Why? When you can get an XFX P1-850B-BEFX that's the same length(160mm), has greater output(850 watts), better built(Seasonic KM3 unit) and is actually priced CHEAPER to boot! =D


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> The thing is I know next to nothing about watercooling. Can you recommend a few models that would work well with the case that I can read up on?
> 
> What are you planning to put in your case?


Bro, it will only take you a few hours in the evening doing research(And we both KNOW you are in that stage =D )on quality water cooling products.

Good brands..........include Cooler Master (Eisburg series, which is nice because its literally plug n play.....but its also expandable in that you can add and customize it as you go along in terms of upgrades, customization to your loop), EK, Swiftech, XSPC, Coolance etc.......best place to look all the options over(and there are a TON of em) is here: http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g30/Liquid_Cooling.html?id=BJaDHtbx

Its really not too complex. Basically the system is composed of a block(for CPU, and/or GPU's too), a radiator(or multiple ones), a pump(there are 3-4 common ones that work well that everyone uses), and optional reservoirs(for looks, extra capacity, etc etc) along with the connecting lines. You can buy all the items individually to suit your specific needs, or get all in one kits to start.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

A good water cooling kit, that would work fantastic for this case, that you can read up on would be the Cooler Master Eisburg 120L : http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/category.php?category_by=1&category_id=1762&category_name=Eisberg ( with an added 180mm radiator($45 more:http://www.frozencpu.com/products/14194/ex-rad-285/Magicool_Extreme_180mm_x_35mm_Slim_Radiator_MC-RADI180.html?tl=g30c95s1550 ).

You can have the large 180mm radiator up front pulling in cold air, with the smaller 120mm radiator pulling out the case air in the back.

I would loop it cpu(waterblock,pump combo)

120mm radiator/fan/pull(expel warm air out of case)

line going to 180mm radiator up front(final cooling stage)

return to cpu/pump. Real simple.........and then you could add a reservoir to one of the 5.25" bays too if you want to expand and add some pizazz.


----------



## Leviathan25

Oi... my head is spinning a little bit at how far this can be taken. I admit it looks cool as hell. But I don't think it is something I want to get into.

Edit

I was looking over Noctua's compatibility list for motherboards, and the NH-U14S is not compatible with the motherboard I've picked out. Their notes say that it blocks the first PCI-e slot. This leads me to belive the macho would actually do the same, so pretty much any 140mm type cooling solution is out the window. I suspect in order to fit these larger tower coolers into an mATX case, you need to cherry pick the motherboard just as much as the cooler.

I found a great review site called "eteknix" that reviews lots of PC coolers, and they compared several thermalright and noctua coolers side-by-side:

Noctua u14s: http://www.eteknix.com/noctua-nh-u14s-cpu-cooler-review/
Noctua u12s: http://www.eteknix.com/noctua-nh-u12s-cpu-cooler-review/
Thermalright Macho: http://www.eteknix.com/thermalright-macho-rev-a-bw-cpu-cooler-review/

The U14S blew the Macho right out of the water, and it even competed with several tested water coolers. The U12S, a smaller, lighter cpu fan by several percents, competed with and nearly beat the Macho on their same testing bench. Since the u12s is compatible with my MB according to their site, I'm going with that one.

They are OCing the exact same processor I'm planning to OC in their tests, and getting good or similar results to watercooling. I realize there's no limit to how far this can be taken in the name of cooling, but I think this solution is going to be "good enough" for me, and a lesser hassle.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Oi... my head is spinning a little bit at how far this can be taken. I admit it looks cool as hell. But I don't think it is something I want to get into.
> 
> Edit
> 
> I was looking over Noctua's compatibility list for motherboards, and the NH-U14S is not compatible with the motherboard I've picked out. Their notes say that it blocks the first PCI-e slot.
> 
> I found a great review site called "eteknix" that reviews lots of PC coolers, and they compared several thermalright and noctua coolers side-by-side:
> 
> Noctua u14s: http://www.eteknix.com/noctua-nh-u14s-cpu-cooler-review/
> Noctua u12s: http://www.eteknix.com/noctua-nh-u12s-cpu-cooler-review/
> Thermalright Macho: http://www.eteknix.com/thermalright-macho-rev-a-bw-cpu-cooler-review/
> 
> The U14S blew the Macho right out of the water, and it even competed with several tested water coolers. The U12S, a smaller, lighter cpu fan by several percents, competed with and nearly beat the Macho on their same testing bench. Since the u12s is compatible with my MB according to their site, I'm going with that one.
> 
> They are OCing the exact same processor I'm planning to OC in their tests, and getting good or similar results to watercooling. I realize there's no limit to how far this can be taken in the name of cooling, but I think this solution is going to be "good enough" for me, and a lesser hassle.


Installing a water cooled setup is no more a hassle than an air cooled unit. And it frees up a lot of space and circulation. If you can install a heatsink, then you can install a radiator/block combo. Take the exact same amount of time.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Installing a water cooled setup is no more a hassle than an air cooled unit. And it frees up a lot of space and circulation. If you can install a heatsink, then you can install a radiator/block combo. Take the exact same amount of time.


Lol, I will look into it. No promises though.









I did some preliminary pricing and kind of balked a bit. I have a friend who has installed some watercooling, and I'll talk to him about it too.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Why? When you can get an XFX P1-850B-BEFX that's the same length(160mm), has greater output(850 watts), better built(Seasonic KM3 unit) and is actually priced CHEAPER to boot! =D


Not many shops (if any shops) stock XFX here in NZ. Also Silverstones are hands down the easiest PSUs to sleeve. Used a Seasonic X750 in my FT03 build and sooooo many double cables. It was a nightmare


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Not many shops (if any shops) stock XFX here in NZ. Also Silverstones are hands down the easiest PSUs to sleeve. Used a Seasonic X750 in my FT03 build and sooooo many double cables. It was a nightmare


Hinky. I am in NZ too. On of my next purchase is going to be a PSU. I was looking at this one:
http://techworld.co.nz/seasonic-660xp-platinum-series-660w-80plus-platinum-eps12v-atx12v-power-supply-p-40444.html

I actually do not know much about PSUs as far as cables go. I saw some stores in the US that were selling custom seasonic platinum series cables:
http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Platinum-Series-%7B47%7D-X-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html

Blue is my favorite color too.

But I'm not sure I can find a place to buy them for import. I've heard the flat cables that come with the PSU can be difficult to bend in a pleasing manner.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Hinky. I am in NZ too. On of my next purchase is going to be a PSU. I was looking at this one:
> http://techworld.co.nz/seasonic-660xp-platinum-series-660w-80plus-platinum-eps12v-atx12v-power-supply-p-40444.html
> 
> I actually do not know much about PSUs as far as cables go. I saw some stores in the US that were selling custom seasonic platinum series cables:
> http://www.moddiy.com/products/Seasonic-Platinum-Series-%7B47%7D-X-Series-Custom-PSU-Modular-Cables.html
> 
> Blue is my favorite color too.
> 
> But I'm not sure I can find a place to buy them for import. I've heard the flat cables that come with the PSU can be difficult to bend in a pleasing manner.


I figured you were from NZ, saw a couple of your posts on GP


----------



## rwchui

An update with a new GPU









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/ffe.JPG/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/sqx8.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/lwoy.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/umn4.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/0crw.jpg/

Please comment!


----------



## madwolfa

Nice and clean! Somehow someone else's build is always nicer and cleaner than mine. I'm jealous.


----------



## Jyve

Ain't that the truth. Mine is pretty clean bit never looks this good. I think the quality of the pic helps too. Those are some nice pics. I'm sure if I knew how to use my camera mine would look better!


----------



## raiha

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know whether the NH-C12P SE14(http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en&set=1) will fit into the TJ08-E or PS07 while using a ASUS P7H55M motherboard?

Or have the internal dimensions of the case?

Most of the set ups I have seen posted here which house the larger coolers have the HDD cage removed. However I will be running 3 HDDs(2x 3.5" and 1x 2.5" SSD) thus I do not have the flexibility to remove the cage to house a large(?) cooler.

Or any suggestions to similar cases, as I love the profile and aesthetics of the TJ08-E / PS07.

Thank you.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiha*
> 
> Does anyone know whether the NH-C12P SE14(http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en&set=1) will fit into the TJ08-E or PS07 while using a ASUS P7H55M motherboard?
> 
> Or have the internal dimensions of the case?
> 
> Most of the set ups I have seen posted here which house the larger coolers have the HDD cage removed. However I will be running 3 HDDs(2x 3.5" and 1x 2.5" SSD) thus I do not have the flexibility to remove the cage to house a large(?) cooler.


I've done a ton of research on this. Literally, I've spent the past month at it.

The hard drive cage exists 54mm above the motherboard - manual, page 28.
The maximum height of the cooler is 165mm - manual, page 20.
The length of the cooler with hard drives installed is 186mm, minus 11mm, (so about 175mm) for right-angled sata connectors, on the forward-facing side - manual, page 20. This means that, centered, your fan can't be much more than 164mm long (from front of case to back of case).
There isn't a specified width limitation because this is generally limited by your motherboard, but most 140mm fans do not fit unless you give up the first pci-e slot. It appears that some certain motherboards are spaced just perfectly that you can do it, but most people I talk to run into the first pci-e slot somewhere between 125mm (safe) and 150mm (too wide). My guess is that 140mm is about as wide as you ever want to go.

The manual is downloadable from Silverstone's website - http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303 (click on "Downloads").

Every Noctua cooler has a compatability listing with motherboards. The compatability list for the NH-C12P SE14 is here: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=35&lng=en#Asus (That tells you that it will fit into the board you've chosen.)

On the main page for the cooler, you can look at the "info sheet" which tells you the dimensions of the cooler. It appears that the cooler's total width is 140mm, as long as the heat-pipes are not angled towards the hard drives.

So yes, it appears that it will fit.

You will need to purchase some angled sata connectors for the hard drives.

My only "issue" with this cooler is that it blows air downwards instead of with the flow of the fan.

For my own solution, I am going with the NH-U12S, and placing the fan in the pull position if and when I decide to install hard drives into the HDD cage.
http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=63&lng=en
I'm combining this with an exhaust 120mm NF-S12A FLX - http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=55&lng=en

Other fans I was considering:
Thermalright Macho (any) - http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/hr-02_macho_reva.html (this is used in the case manual pictures)
Be Silent Dark Rock Pro 2 - http://www.bequiet.com/en/cpucooler/309

In all three cases, the front fan must be mounted in the "pull" position in order to fit hard drives into the 3.5" cage. This is not a big deal at all, if you google around a bit you will find that there's virtually no difference between what side the fan is on, especially in this case. (I say virtually, because in some cases it's been shown a ~1 degree difference, in favor of push, but it's so small that it won't keep you from doing whatever you're planning to do.)

I went with the u12s from noctua because of...
a) availability and price
b) it scored equal or better reviews in cooling to the others.
c) I like the look and color of it.
d) I like the "synergy" of pairing it with another 120mm noctua exhaust fan.

In my opinion any three of the fans I've listed are a better cooling solution than the one you've picked, for the simple reason that they keep the flow of air in the case moving towards the back of the case. Coolers that push down on the CPU have a tendancy to push hot air side-ways and towards the top of the case, into the direction of the graphics card. It's not a "huge" deal but the entire reason I bought the case was because of the "wind tunnel" effect it was creating in conjuction with cpu coolers. Getting top-down cooler would go against that design.

However, i do not believe it will adversely affect your options unless you are planning to do some "extreme" overclocking in which case almost none of the fans I've listed will really work perfectly well. For that you need to look at either water cooling or some of the 140mm dual-fan designs - those didn't fit with the motherboard I picked, and - checking your MB - they won't fit with yours either, unless you put your video card in some other pci-16x slot besides the first one.
Quote:


> Or any suggestions to similar cases, as I love the profile and aesthetics of the TJ08-E / PS07.
> 
> Thank you.


Lol I answered this a few posts back too. There are two other companies with cases in direct competition with the TJ08E - Fractal and Lian Li.

The Fractal case is called the Arc Mini R2 - http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/arc-series/arc-mini-r2
The Lian Li case is called the PC A04 - http://www.lian-li.com/en/dt_portfolio/pc-a04/

Silverstone has a similar case with 2 fans instead of one, and Fractal has a "silent" series with a similar layout. There are many other good mini tower cases from companies like Nanoxia and Bitfenix. However, the above two cases are the TJ08-E's "direct" competition. The reason I picked the TJ08E, the reason I like it better, is because...

a) It is a smaller case. The reason I went with mATX in the first place was to build a small case.
b) In many reviews, it beat the other two cases for cooling
c) The power buttons and front panel connectors are in my preferred positioning (front, rather than top)

My only complaints about the case so far are:
a) It's a bit heavy compared to an all-aluminum case such as the Lian Li.
b) The drive covers are a bit recessed and do not "flush" with the front of the case.

Other than that, It's very nearly the best case I've ever owned, and I'm very proud of it and happy to own it.

Good luck with your build. If you decide to go with this case, keep in touch and let us know how it goes. I'd love to see some picture when you are done.


----------



## raiha

Thank you very much for the comprehensive reply!

I have been ignorant to casing manuals as I generally assume that they only tell me what screws/mounts are used for which application(at least that is what I have experienced). I have been wanting to upgrade my father's desktop casing to something a little more airy and with enough space for some cable management. So the hardware is already in place, just needed a new home.

Will keep this casing in mind!

Once again, thank you for the information and the alternatives!


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> An update with a new GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/ffe.JPG/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/sqx8.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/lwoy.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/umn4.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/0crw.jpg/
> 
> Please comment!


How close of a fit is that CPU Cooler to the RAM?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> How close of a fit is that CPU Cooler to the RAM?


Dimensions here: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk017/bk017_dim_en.pdf

The clearance on the front fan is 38.07mm. This is very low. You can see in one of the angled pictures he posted that he is using low profile memory - Corsair Vengeance Lowprofile White 16GB.

Here's the page for that memory: http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml16gx3m4a1866c9.html

It is 26.25mm tall.

So there's 38.07-26.25 = 11.82mm clearance on the mem to cooler.


----------



## AndrewCowley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raiha*
> 
> Does anyone know whether the NH-C12P SE14(http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=35&lng=en&set=1) will fit into the TJ08-E or PS07 while using a ASUS P7H55M motherboard?


Wouldn't it be better, air flow wise, to use a CPU cooler like the Noctua NH-U12P or the NH-U12S? You then have a more or less direct flow of air from the front vent, through the CPU cooler and then out the back vent.


----------



## rwchui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Dimensions here: http://www.bequiet.com/volumes/PDM/_products/bk017/bk017_dim_en.pdf
> 
> The clearance on the front fan is 38.07mm. This is very low. You can see in one of the angled pictures he posted that he is using low profile memory - Corsair Vengeance Lowprofile White 16GB.
> 
> Here's the page for that memory: http://www.corsair.com/us/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml16gx3m4a1866c9.html
> 
> It is 26.25mm tall.
> 
> So there's 38.07-26.25 = 11.82mm clearance on the mem to cooler.


That is correct!


----------



## killbom

Found this fan: http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=LED&model=AK-F1825SM-CB

Have anyone tested it?


----------



## squishysquishy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> Found this fan: http://www.akasa.com.tw/update.php?tpl=product/product.detail.tpl&no=181&type=Fans&type_sub=LED&model=AK-F1825SM-CB
> 
> Have anyone tested it?


Appears to be the same speck as the phobya fan...so in essence we have...but not that particular one no. But LED's though!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squishysquishy*
> 
> Appears to be the same speck as the phobya fan...so in essence we have...but not that particular one no. But LED's though!


For what it's worth, Silverstone sells a blue LED 180mm as well: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?scase=c_180&pid=224&area=en


----------



## derredbaron

Titan Edition:

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Silverstone/Alle-Silverstone-Gehaeuse/Silverstone-SST-TJ08T-E-TemJin-Midi-Tower-titanium::25268.html?campaign=psm/geizhals





Window Edition (???)

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303&area=en



And now pls with rotated hdd cage and ATX!!!!


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Yes, window edition. Supposed to be for sale here in the US next week officially. Its the one Im waiting for.


----------



## khemist

Let's hope it can be bought separately, i've got a TJ08 sitting in a box i've yet to use.


----------



## Leviathan25

I haven't started putting mine together yet, but will in about 2 weeks. I'm a bit sad that all these new versions just came out after I purchased, but I'm still happy with the case overall.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

The window on the side panel is so tiny; wish it was large enough to show the entire motherboard. Eh, I just leave mine off anyway.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Let's hope it can be bought separately, i've got a TJ08 sitting in a box i've yet to use.


I have 3 in total









1. My server









2. A new in the box









3. One to mod the hell out of when time and family allow


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> The window on the side panel is so tiny; wish it was large enough to show the entire motherboard. Eh, I just leave mine off anyway.


My thoughts exactly when I first saw it. Going with a plexiglass side panel instead.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> The window on the side panel is so tiny; wish it was large enough to show the entire motherboard. Eh, I just leave mine off anyway.


A small panel looks just fine on a small case. It really doesn't need to extend into the drive bays or up top to the PS and ODD bay. I actually think its perfect.


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I have 3 in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. My server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. A new in the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. One to mod the hell out of when time and family allow


When you get tired of one, just send it my way.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> A small panel looks just fine on a small case. It really doesn't need to extend into the drive bays or up top to the PS and ODD bay. I actually think its perfect.


I would depend on what you've got to show off.

EG; Water cooling









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LegendOfVirgil*
> 
> When you get tired of one, just send it my way.


Could do if you're in Australia


----------



## LegendOfVirgil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I would depend on what you've got to show off.
> 
> EG; Water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could do if you're in Australia


Lol, well how about you let me know when you're tired of one and I'll fly over there to retrieve it. I wouldn't mind taking a trip over there in the slightest.


----------



## EnglishmaninNY

So I've dedicated my thanksgiving break to finally coming up with a solution to fill a gap in our home technology needs and the TJ08-E seems like the perfect case to house this. Before I pull the trigger on all the components I wanted share my proposed build and objectives to make sure I'm on the right path. Who better to consult than the owners club?

I currently have 3 3.5" WD HDD (2x2Tb Green and 750Gb Black) which are warranty replacements for drives I had installed in a NAS which has given me no end of trouble and a Bluetooth keyboard which we barely use now that we no longer have a Bluetooth and HDMI compatible laptop to use on. I also have a newly refurbished PS3 which I mainly use for its Blu ray player although we occasionally bring out for a singstar session. My wife and I, have a kindle, two laptops and two iphones and for the most part this is sufficient for our entertainment and work needs but what we are missing:

1 - NAS type device - A place where we can store and easily share all our documents, music, video and large collection of photos amongst all of our devices (the NAS we had was great but as mentioned failed and I don't want to relive that experience).
2 - HTPC:
a - PVR device for recording shows from our cable
b - PS3 replacement for when it inevitably fails. Not really for the games but as a hulu, amazon prime, netflix and blu-ray player
c - Identity cloaker - So we can watch UK programs over the internet (iplayer etc)
3 - Photo and perhaps video editing
4 - Also needs to look nice next to our Home Theater setup

So the solution I've come up with a PC we can plug into our HDTV and home theater. As I'll be using as a NAS (ie on for long periods of time) and HTPC I'm keen to get good efficiency when idle and quiet solution.

*Case:* TJ08B-E - Black
$99.99
*PSU:* SeaSonic SS-400FL2
$124.99
*CPU:* AMD A10-6800K AD680KWOHLBOX
$119.99
*Mobo:* ASUS A88XM-PLUS/CSM
$101.35
*Memory:* Kingston Technology HyperX 8 GB (2x4 GB Modules) 1600 MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Kit (PC3 12800) 240-Pin SDRAM KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX
$79.99
*ODD:* Pioneer BDR-208DBK
$69.99
*SSD:* Samsung Evo 120Gb MZ-7TE120BW
$89.99
*OS Software:* Windows 8.1 System Builder OEM DVD 64-Bit
$96.88

I'm still missing something to give me bluetooth, a cable tuner and some software Photoshop and PowerDVD.

Total $783.17


----------



## Mopar63

EnlgishmaninNY, considering your usage I would look at a Define Mini. Looks like you are not overclocking and the mini will be much quieter. The TJ is a great case and works well for a gaming rig but not the quietest case you can get.


----------



## EnglishmaninNY

mmm... I must of discarded that option because its significantly larger however it certainly looks very elegant.

Define mini:
210 x 395 x 490
tj08-e:
210 x 374 x 385

The psu is also at the bottom of the case and as I have a fanless type I'm a little worried that should I later want to upgrade or overclock a better cpu I might be limited in options. Do you think that will heat up the case?

On the topic of overclocking, I'd originally considered the lower tdp A10-6700 but at $45 more I was thinking some underclocking might be worth exploring.


----------



## thetechguy21

Updates to my PS07 which is similar to the TJ-08


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnglishmaninNY*
> 
> *ODD:* Pioneer BDR-208DBK
> 
> I'm still missing something to give me ... PowerDVD.


Most Blu-Ray drives should come with PowerDVD. I recently purchased an LG Blu-Ray burner, and it comes with the full compliment of PowerDVD software.

This is what i ordered: http://www.amazon.com/LG-BLACK-MDISC-CD-ROM-Drives/dp/B00BQI1W9I


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> Updates to my PS07 which is similar to the TJ-08[/QUOTE]
> 
> Amazing work. I love the blue lights.


----------



## Leviathan25

Still in progress. But at least I made some progress this week.

Box of parts waiting to be installed:



First component installed (NOCTUA NF-S12A FLX 120MM, case fan in exhaust position):



I'm waiting on the power supply, CPU cooler, and an SSD before installing more components.


----------



## recce

Looks great.

How do you like the Dark Rock? How much clearance is there between the top of the cooler and the side panel?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwchui*
> 
> An update with a new GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/ffe.JPG/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/sqx8.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/lwoy.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/umn4.jpg/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/22/0crw.jpg/
> 
> Please comment!


----------



## delta formation

Hi, did anyone ever be able to install a dual 120mm watercooling rad inside the tj08-e ?


----------



## Dyaems

i saw some pics before where the 120mmx2 rad was installed on the side panel


----------



## cloudbuster

Hi since there are so many owner what is the final view on the CPU cooler size. Is bigger better even that they won't get much air on the top because they are close to the side panel.
Or is better to get a smaller one for that reason.

Cause I'm planning on getting a phantek ph tc14pe and use 120mm fans. Because with the stock fan it would be to tall.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delta formation*
> 
> Hi, did anyone ever be able to install a dual 120mm watercooling rad inside the tj08-e ?


I bet you can mod it since the TJ-08 is the same size as my PS07 and the clearance is just fine as long as you don't occupy the first 5.25 drive bay.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Hi since there are so many owner what is the final view on the CPU cooler size. Is bigger better even that they won't get much air on the top because they are close to the side panel.
> Or is better to get a smaller one for that reason.
> 
> Cause I'm planning on getting a phantek ph tc14pe and use 120mm fans. Because with the stock fan it would be to tall.


I have a 120mm cpu cooler ordered. When I get it in, I'll be able to do some testing and see how OCing works with it. What I found was that anything larger than a 120mm fan has problems fitting on the motherboard, not the case. You really have to do some reading to see if the fan will fit with your MB and still allow you to use a graphics card with it.

I found the Be Silent Dark Rock Pro and perhaps the Thermalright Macho to be the most tempting air coolers.

I agree with you about the idea of putting so much cooler in the case that there's no room for the case to "breath". I worry especially with putting a non-reference graphics card in the case that "dumps" air back into the case. I think if there's more room below the GPU for air to flow more, you might get a better evacuation of air than if that entire space is filled with a cooler/radiator.

Ultimately I think it depends on how much OCing you plan to do... I think if I were planning to do much more than I'm currently planning, I would be forced to look at a watercooling solution.

As it stands, I think honestly a CM 212 evo, combined with a good exhaust fan, would work just fine for moderate OCing. That is actually what I'm planning to do with my current machine. The fan I ordered is the Noctua NH-U12S, which is basically the same model and style of the CM 212 Evo.


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Hi since there are so many owner what is the final view on the CPU cooler size. Is bigger better even that they won't get much air on the top because they are close to the side panel.
> Or is better to get a smaller one for that reason.
> 
> Cause I'm planning on getting a phantek ph tc14pe and use 120mm fans. Because with the stock fan it would be to tall.


there is one user who used a TC14PE and a Scythe 120mm fan inside the TJ08-e, so clearance of the TC14PE should be good.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I have a 120mm cpu cooler ordered. When I get it in, I'll be able to do some testing and see how OCing works with it. What I found was that anything larger than a 120mm fan has problems fitting on the motherboard, not the case. You really have to do some reading to see if the fan will fit with your MB and still allow you to use a graphics card with it.
> 
> I found the Be Silent Dark Rock Pro and perhaps the Thermalright Macho to be the most tempting air coolers.
> 
> I agree with you about the idea of putting so much cooler in the case that there's no room for the case to "breath". I worry especially with putting a non-reference graphics card in the case that "dumps" air back into the case. I think if there's more room below the GPU for air to flow more, you might get a better evacuation of air than if that entire space is filled with a cooler/radiator.
> 
> Ultimately I think it depends on how much OCing you plan to do... I think if I were planning to do much more than I'm currently planning, I would be forced to look at a watercooling solution.
> 
> As it stands, I think honestly a CM 212 evo, combined with a good exhaust fan, would work just fine for moderate OCing. That is actually what I'm planning to do with my current machine. The fan I ordered is the Noctua NH-U12S, which is basically the same model and style of the CM 212 Evo.


Dint know about that cooler be quiet dark rock pro looks good. In this review it blew the competition with out fan so the heat sink are a good design but with fan on it loose I wonder why is that. Would it need better fans?
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/be_quiet_dark_rock_pro_2_review,10.html

Yes hopefully we could get more feedback if a big cooler is better or not In A small case regarding overall heat, flow of warm air out.
But because this is a positive case I wonder if that would overcome the big heat sink in the way and don't affect the flow from the AP181


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> But because this is a positive case I wonder if that would overcome the big heat sink in the way and don't affect the flow from the AP181


One thing I can tell you after working with this case is that there's lots of ventilation besides just the exhaust fan area. I think that front fan is going to be pushing air out more than just where the cpu is. I think that's why it scores so well in reviews. Everything in the back is ventilated, even the expansion slot covers. It is purposely designed for one task and that is to push air quickly from the front to the back.


----------



## Jyve

I'm running a non reference cooled GPU in mine (twin frozer) and no real heat issues to speak of. 2500k is at 4.5 and the 760 is overclocked as well. I don't have any temp numbers to share but I have zero issues.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> One thing I can tell you after working with this case is that there's lots of ventilation besides just the exhaust fan area. I think that front fan is going to be pushing air out more than just where the cpu is. I think that's why it scores so well in reviews. Everything in the back is ventilated, even the expansion slot covers. It is purposely designed for one task and that is to push air quickly from the front to the back.


Cool that one thing that put this case on my must have list, in fact I be ordering one soon.

Anyone using AMD R290 cards? I been reading that the stock fan is super bad, are you guys able to keep their temp on a safe area in this case?
What have you guys mod if anything.

Im also considering the gtx780 but the r9 280 seem like a better deal. But no if the temps are out of control.


----------



## EnglishmaninNY

I've pulled the trigger.

Everything but:
*Blu-ray player*
Thanks @Leviathan25 about the advice regarding the blu-ray player. I'm finding it surprisingly hard to figure out which players include software (or include software that works with Windows 8). I'm wondering if its better to just buy the software separately. Which version of powerDVD was included in yours? The PowerDVD 13 Ultra is currently 40% off @$74.95 (and I can find 10% cashback), there are cheaper versions and WinDVD Pro is $49.99.
*Bluetooth Adapter*
The only mention I've seen about bluetooth on this thread is Gigabyte Bluetooth 4.0/Wi-Fi Expansion Card GC-WB300D and that was a while back. I don't really need wifi but it did make me wonder if I should just get a PCIe card with the combined solution. The Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 + Bluetooth looks interesting at $49.99 but with the prices for a USB bluetooth dongle it difficult to say no to that approach. Anyone use AZiO BTD-V400? or recommend another solution?
*SSD and OS*
Missed the boat on black friday/cyber monday prices and just waiting to see if they drop again and considering a different brand of SSD.
*TV Tuner*
Holding out until I have everything else setup

So here's the setup I'm honing in on now
*Case:* TJ08B-E - Black
$99.99 - $94.99 (purchased)
*PSU:* SeaSonic SS-400FL2 SS-460FL2 (slightly bigger for similar price just in case I need the room for upgrades later)
$124.99 - $115.49 (purchased)
*CPU:* AMD A10-6800K A6-6400K (decided to go with this and then upgrade to a8/a10 in Kaveri or Kaveri 2.0 which will really take advantage of the FM+ Mobo)
$119.99 $84.99 (plus $15 discount for mobo combo deal) (purchased)
*Mobo:* ASUS A88XM-PLUS/CSM ASRock FM2A88M EXTREME4+ (slightly cheaper and liked the wake on LAN features)
$101.35 $74.99 (purchased)
*Memory:* Kingston Technology HyperX 8 GB (2x4 GB Modules) 1600 MHz DDR3 Dual Channel Kit (PC3 12800) 240-Pin SDRAM KHX1600C9D3K2/8GXG.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory
$79.99 $59.99 (purchased)
*ODD:* Pioneer BDR-208DBK Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS
$69.99 $63.98 +software??
*SSD:* Samsung Evo 120Gb MZ-7TE120BW
$89.99 (was down to $85 now $99.93)
*OS Software:* Windows 8.1 System Builder OEM DVD 64-Bit
$96.88 (still $96.88)
*Bluetooth Adapter*
??

Purchased $415.45
Left $260+
Total $675.45+
There's probably about ~$10 in cashback somewhere in there too.

Also couldn't not mention a thanks to @rwchui for the inspiring/aspiring photos. Forget performance, visually I'm thinking bolted on V8 turbo charged testosterone. I'm guess it doesn't sound like a classic old mustang but it looks like it might if it wanted.


----------



## cloudbuster

Hi is everyone using GPU with the fan blowing exhaust air to the rear slot, like the manual suggest?
Would that really make a difference?

from the manual:
When choosing a graphics card, we
recommend models that have fan
blowing exhaust air to the rear slot,
this will ensure smooth and efficient
airflow within the TJ08-E for maximum
cooling performance

http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-TJ08-E-Manual.pdf
PDF page 37 book would be 36

Also from the manual
*Q: If I have a tower-style CPU cooler, is it possible to run it without CPU fan installed?*
A: From the tests we've conducted during development, a quality tower-style cooler can be used
without CPU fan and instead rely only on chassis fans to cool CPU up to 130W TDP (Core i7, not
overclocked). However, performance may vary depending on the quality of your
CPU cooler and other factors, so you will still need to test the limit on your own

Have anyone try it with the i5 how did it perform?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnglishmaninNY*
> 
> I've pulled the trigger.
> 
> Everything but:
> *Blu-ray player*
> Thanks @Leviathan25 about the advice regarding the blu-ray player. I'm finding it surprisingly hard to figure out which players include software (or include software that works with Windows 8). I'm wondering if its better to just buy the software separately. Which version of powerDVD was included in yours? The PowerDVD 13 Ultra is currently 40% off @$74.95 (and I can find 10% cashback), there are cheaper versions and WinDVD Pro is $49.99.


Congratulations on the purchases. I am still waiting on a power supply and an SSD, so I haven't been able to power my machine up and install the OS yet. The LG player that I purchased just says on the disc it came with:

Cyberlink PowerDVD BD 3D, Power2Go, PowerProducer, MediaShow, MediaEspresso, PowerBackup. I don't know what versions of the software it came with, but I assume I can purchase the upgrades if I need to.

What would you use a bluetooth adapter for exactly? I guess to connect a cell phone?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Hi is everyone using GPU with the fan blowing exhaust air to the rear slot, like the manual suggest?
> Would that really make a difference?
> 
> from the manual:
> When choosing a graphics card, we
> recommend models that have fan
> blowing exhaust air to the rear slot,
> this will ensure smooth and efficient
> airflow within the TJ08-E for maximum
> cooling performance
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-TJ08-E-Manual.pdf
> PDF page 37 book would be 36


I've seen a few dozen posts in this thread of pictures of people's PCs with the non-reference coolers on the GPUs, and several of them said their PC runs very cool and has no problems, so I'm led to believe it won't really make a difference. In fact, most of those "ACX" cooling cards stay cooler and are quieter, so I think I'd prefer those anyway. I'm planning to get a non-reference cooler myself. I don't think it will really matter.
Quote:


> Also from the manual
> *Q: If I have a tower-style CPU cooler, is it possible to run it without CPU fan installed?*
> A: From the tests we've conducted during development, a quality tower-style cooler can be used
> without CPU fan and instead rely only on chassis fans to cool CPU up to 130W TDP (Core i7, not
> overclocked). However, performance may vary depending on the quality of your
> CPU cooler and other factors, so you will still need to test the limit on your own
> 
> Have anyone try it with the i5 how did it perform?


The cooler they are using in the manual is a Thermalright Macho, which was originally designed to run "fanless". I think that is what they are referring to in the manual. I was unable to find any other heatsinks during my research that claimed to be "fanless".

And despite their claims, in their manual pictures they have an exhaust fan that's set so close to the back of the heatsink it that it works just like a CPU fan in the "pull" position. Which kind of makes their claims a little bit BS. The only reason they can call it "fanless" is that the case is so compact that the fans that do exists are so close together that it ends up function like a fanned cooler anyway.

My advice if you are going to attempt to go "fanless" is to get the thermalright Macho and set it up just like they've got it in their photo. (ie set a strong exhaust fan just behind it). I don't think I would try anything else.


----------



## EnglishmaninNY

@Leviathan25 - Thanks. Looks like that might be the Ultra as I think that's the only package which does Blu-ray 3D. Would still be interesting to see how you get along and if its 10, 11 or 13.

Regarding bluetooth I was mainly thinking of using the bluetooth for my keyboard (Logitech diNovo Edge). Amongst other thing I also have a headset which it would be nice to be able to use. PS3 controller? mouse. I guess I might link the phone.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnglishmaninNY*
> 
> @Leviathan25 - Thanks. Looks like that might be the Ultra as I think that's the only package which does Blu-ray 3D. Would still be interesting to see how you get along and if its 10, 11 or 13.
> 
> Regarding bluetooth I was mainly thinking of using the bluetooth for my keyboard (Logitech diNovo Edge). Amongst other thing I also have a headset which it would be nice to be able to use. PS3 controller? mouse. I guess I might link the phone.


When I install the software I'll post an update about what version it is. If I'm reading things correctly, I'll be using this software to play all of my videos and do all of my CD/DVD burning, so I'll want to keep it updated anyway. I'll probably keep it current.

I had a blue tooth motherboard in my previous PC, and I hooked up a PS3 controller to it, but it would frequently drop out and stop working, and you had to plug it in in order to get it to synch back up. After a while I got tired of fooling with it and just kept it plugged in.

I'm curious about using PS4 controllers with the PC however, and whether or not that will work well.


----------



## aplats

All right,

So I'm trying to put a NAS together using this case. So I need the hard drive cage installed. I've decided to do ECC ram since I'll be using FreeNAS with ZFS.

Here is my problem. Out of the handful of Micro ATX LGA1150 xeon boards, the majority of them have the CPU socket close to the edge of the motherboard where the hard drive tray is.

Can anyone confirm whether the CPU cooler will run into a hard drive placed in the cage or not? Does anyone have a similar set up? I'm looking to get the Asus P9D-M motherboard with a Xeon E3 1220 V3 processor...

Here are some pictures of the motherboard: https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/P9DM/#gallery

I appreciate any help!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aplats*
> 
> All right,
> 
> So I'm trying to put a NAS together using this case. So I need the hard drive cage installed. I've decided to do ECC ram since I'll be using FreeNAS with ZFS.
> 
> Here is my problem. Out of the handful of Micro ATX LGA1150 xeon boards, the majority of them have the CPU socket close to the edge of the motherboard where the hard drive tray is.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the CPU cooler will run into a hard drive placed in the cage or not? Does anyone have a similar set up? I'm looking to get the Asus P9D-M motherboard with a Xeon E3 1220 V3 processor...
> 
> Here are some pictures of the motherboard: https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/P9DM/#gallery
> 
> I appreciate any help!


The clearance under the HDD cage is 54mm. You must use a cooler like this one: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=productview&products_id=50&lng=en

Your ram cannot be any higher than 54mm mm either, so make sure you use low profile (some normal ram is that small too) ram as well.


----------



## Narud

Hi,

New owner of this magnificent case. The computer is not yet finished, as I'm now deciding which graphic card purchase (770, 290X, 780Ti, it all depends on how good Santa Claus thinks I behaved this year







)

Sorry for the quality of the photos, but cameras and me......









Parts:



Right side:



Left side, a bit of a mess. You can also see where I mounted the SSD:



And here a couple pics of the other 2 HDD suspended:





Hope you all like it.


----------



## Abula

@Narud nice build, nice to see a Genesis, at least the first i seen on the TJ08-E, and it seems it will clear the GPU fine at least from that angle, good luck with the GPU choice, please post a pic once you have the gpu in, interested on seeing if it will touch the genesis or not.


----------



## Narud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> @Narud nice build, nice to see a Genesis, at least the first i seen on the TJ08-E, and it seems it will clear the GPU fine at least from that angle, good luck with the GPU choice, please post a pic once you have the gpu in, interested on seeing if it will touch the genesis or not.


Thanks for your comment. And for all your previous ones here and in silentpcreview







. Thanks to those I found it easier to choose my parts for a quiet-silent build.

Yes the graphic card should fit, I tried an AMD 5770 from one of my other computers and it fitted, just barely, but it did. And I'll sure post some pics once I have it. I am now researching and trying to find the best silence/power option, being silence the most important.

By the way Abula, I've seen that you have commented before regarding the speed and noise of the AP 180. I don't know if they have changed the fan, or the speed at which the fan works depending on the position of the switch but in my case, with the switch set to low, the speed, as measured in the BIOS, is ~400rpm. I haven't been able to control the speed through the bios ,though, It just stays at 400 rpm. But for the moment I'm fine with it, temperatures are excellent.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narud*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> New owner of this magnificent case. The computer is not yet finished, as I'm now deciding which graphic card purchase (770, 290X, 780Ti, it all depends on how good Santa Claus thinks I behaved this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sorry for the quality of the photos, but cameras and me......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parts:
> 
> And here a couple pics of the other 2 HDD suspended:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like it.


Nice work on hanging the hard drives. I was in the midst of doing the same with my build (although I didn't think to use Bungee cords!), when I realized that there was just barely enough room to put them on the floor of the case:


----------



## aplats

Thanks for the reply. I may end up going with a different case so I have more options. But this helps.


----------



## Narud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Nice work on hanging the hard drives. I was in the midst of doing the same with my build (although I didn't think to use Bungee cords!), when I realized that there was just barely enough room to put them on the floor of the case:


Thanks. Yours is also a very good idea, and I hadn't realised that you could put them there. I'll keep it in mind if I increase the number of HDD.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aplats*
> 
> All right,
> 
> So I'm trying to put a NAS together using this case. So I need the hard drive cage installed. I've decided to do ECC ram since I'll be using FreeNAS with ZFS.
> 
> Here is my problem. Out of the handful of Micro ATX LGA1150 xeon boards, the majority of them have the CPU socket close to the edge of the motherboard where the hard drive tray is.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the CPU cooler will run into a hard drive placed in the cage or not? Does anyone have a similar set up? I'm looking to get the Asus P9D-M motherboard with a Xeon E3 1220 V3 processor...
> 
> Here are some pictures of the motherboard: https://www.asus.com/Commercial_Servers_Workstations/P9DM/#gallery
> 
> I appreciate any help!


Aplats, You can always try the drive cage like mine











I didn't like the original set up and the due to turning it width ways it hit on the 24pin Then turned it on it's end sitting on some Velcro which stops vibration









I also removed the lower hdd mount as well.


----------



## theKab

Hi! Didn't have time to read through the whole thread. But I'm wondering how the possibilities are for mounting 2 120mm fans in the front? Even if I have to mod it? Is there enough clearance in height to do it? I will not be using any 5,25" drives. I am stuck on the decision between this case and the ps07(which comes with 2 120mm front fans pre-installed), however I am not sure I like the front door on that case. I want my front fans to take in a lot of air and it doesn't seem like they could do that in the ps07. Does anyone have any thoughts on that? I will also be modding the top panel to hold either a 120mm or 140mm intake fan where you would normally have a 5,25" drive. I believe the dust filter for the PSU is 140mm(is that right?) so I will probably be doing a 140mm fan on the top. This is to help the GPU breathe better.

Thanks for any answers and thoughts on this case decision!


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Hey folks, would like to join/be added this club. Just ordered up the window version of the TJ08B case. =D Very excited to be a part of the group, got some cool new plans for my build.









Link to my build log which is in the early stages: http://www.overclock.net/t/1444919/build-log-zippys-temjin-tj08b-ew-micro-atx-water-cooled-maxxd-out-gaming-ht-rig/0_40#post_21382331


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Hi! Didn't have time to read through the whole thread. But I'm wondering how the possibilities are for mounting 2 120mm fans in the front? Even if I have to mod it? Is there enough clearance in height to do it? I will not be using any 5,25" drives. I am stuck on the decision between this case and the ps07(which comes with 2 120mm front fans pre-installed), however I am not sure I like the front door on that case. I want my front fans to take in a lot of air and it doesn't seem like they could do that in the ps07. Does anyone have any thoughts on that? I will also be modding the top panel to hold either a 120mm or 140mm intake fan where you would normally have a 5,25" drive. I believe the dust filter for the PSU is 140mm(is that right?) so I will probably be doing a 140mm fan on the top. This is to help the GPU breathe better.
> 
> Thanks for any answers and thoughts on this case decision!


Im not sure you would want to do that. You do know that a larger quality 180mm fan will push more air than a pair of 120's right? Just like a 180mm rad. has more surface area than a 240x120mm rad.(assuming everything else is equal). I know the case isn't loaded with a gazillion fans but its surprisingly effective how well it cools for such a compact unit.


----------



## cloudbuster

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($222.00 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Microcenter)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.00 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($319.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
*Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
*Total:* $1301.90

This is what I be ordering.
Dont know if is good to save the money on the GPU and get the R9 280x over the GTX 780
also would those ram or g skill?
right now im considering one of those Korean 1440p monitors

Also would I need the old type of keyboard not the USB one for the setup if I remember right to get in BIOS USB keyboards dont work, but that was a long time ago dont know if now is different.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Hi! Didn't have time to read through the whole thread. But I'm wondering how the possibilities are for mounting 2 120mm fans in the front? Even if I have to mod it? Is there enough clearance in height to do it? I will not be using any 5,25" drives. I am stuck on the decision between this case and the ps07(which comes with 2 120mm front fans pre-installed), however I am not sure I like the front door on that case. I want my front fans to take in a lot of air and it doesn't seem like they could do that in the ps07. Does anyone have any thoughts on that? I will also be modding the top panel to hold either a 120mm or 140mm intake fan where you would normally have a 5,25" drive. I believe the dust filter for the PSU is 140mm(is that right?) so I will probably be doing a 140mm fan on the top. This is to help the GPU breathe better.
> 
> Thanks for any answers and thoughts on this case decision!


I don't think this is a good idea, and I don't understand why you would want to do that. The front fan that's included in the case works as well as 2 120mm fans, if not better. Replacing the fan with two other types of fans would not accomplish anything.

There are two other cases that fit the description you are talking about without needing to be modded. The Fractal Arc Mini, and the Lian-Li PC-A04. If you are trying to SLI/Xfire and are worried about GPU cooling, get the Silverstone PS08 instead - it's basically the same case as the TJ08 except with the motherboard flipped around properly.

Basically what I'm trying to say is that no matter what your concern, there's a case out there that's perfectly suited to whatever it is that you're worried about.

Unless you just really love modding and want to do it for the sake of it. In which case I think you CAN fit 2 120mm fans in the front if that's what you want. You may need to drill some holes in the case, but I don't think they would be visible from the outside.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Dont know if is good to save the money on the GPU and get the R9 280x over the GTX 780


I've not done a ton of researh on the 280x cards. I know the 290 versions run quite loud and hot. I'd look up some reviews. I'm planning to go with nvidia whenever I purchase my GPU because they aren't as loud or hot, and they support gsync. I'm waiting until next year to see if any new gsync monitors come out.
Quote:


> also would those ram or g skill?


Since you are OCing, you may want to look into some faster ram. I was able to find some 1866 RAM for the same price as 1600. Some people are going even higher. If you don't care about fast ram though, just get whatever is cheapest. It's all the same.
Quote:


> right now im considering one of those Korean 1440p monitors


I'm waiting until next year to see if the monitor companies release any 1440p gsync monitors. But I've done a lot of research on monitors. Look up "Blurbusters 120hz" on google. There's some good threads there. Also google "neogaf I need a new PC 2013 part 2". There's a good 120hz monitor thread in the links section. From what I've read, you want to get a Qnix semi-gloss (matte) finish with a single dvi-D input.
Quote:


> Also would I need the old type of keyboard not the USB one for the setup if I remember right to get in BIOS USB keyboards dont work, but that was a long time ago dont know if now is different.


The newer motherboards don't care about that I don't think. I've used USB keyboards with newer MBs quite a bit. Never had a problem so far.


----------



## Leviathan25

I got my SSD in the mail today, so I sat down and installed the SSD and hard drive in the case. I hope there's not a problem with the HDD sitting right over the SSD like that, but it frees up the airflow for the rest of the PC.

SSD:


HDD over top:


Pretty simple assembly. Only took about 20 mins.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($222.00 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($149.99 @ Microcenter)
> *Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.00 @ Adorama)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 280X 3GB Video Card ($319.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Newegg)
> *Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
> *Total:* $1301.90
> 
> This is what I be ordering.
> Dont know if is good to save the money on the GPU and get the R9 280x over the GTX 780
> also would those ram or g skill?
> right now im considering one of those Korean 1440p monitors
> 
> Also would I need the old type of keyboard not the USB one for the setup if I remember right to get in BIOS USB keyboards dont work, but that was a long time ago dont know if now is different.


Hi

Re. M/B Bios access... Most if not all current M/B's can access the Bios via a USB keyboard. In fact it is just the opposite, many new M/B's are no longer featuring a PS2 port on the rear panel. eg. Maximus Gene and others. The P8Z77-M Pro that I am using has a PS2 Port BUT the Bios could not be accessed with 'delete' until ASUS supported such much later with an updated Bios.

Re. The Hyper 212 Evo Although still available, it has been super ceded by the HyperX which has several improved features including a new fan that has increased the MTBF from 40,000 to 160000 hours

Description from Coolermaster website:
Hyper 212X
The CoolerMaster Hyper 212X introduces several new features to the incredibly popular 212 series. It uses the same Patented Quad CDC Heatpipe array but features a completely new cooling fan and an improved fin-blade layout. Thanks to the new Smart Engine and 4th Generation Bearing, the MTBF has been pushed up to an incredible 160,000 hours while reducing bearing noise. The redesigned Fan-Blades and Aluminum Fin-Blades have both been optimized to create micro vortices that boost the airflow and circulate it around the heatpipes.

Cheers


----------



## JACKS0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Nice *aerial*, we have the same method/style on side panel. You have clean rig & workstation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm using round craft magnets to add extra hold each sides...


First off, that's an absolutely beautiful build. How exactly did you do this? What are the measurements, how'd you get that tint and what materials where used? Ordered my tj08-e today and I definitely want to have that side pannel. If you could help I would really appreciate it! I will post pics when I attempt it to help others


----------



## cloudbuster

Thank guys.

Good thing that I asked cause the last PC I had build was around 2005 and it needed a regular keyboard, thanks for the info.
I guess I will spend the extra cash and get GTX 780 any particular brand to go for or to stay away from.

What model from the ripjaws or sniper are tested to fit, after some research it seem that those I listed are not so great I listed them because of the low profile part.
If you could provide direct link even better.

I would also wait for a gsync, but at the moment I don't have a monitor. So it looks like I be ordering the Qnix, I will google those term once I get home. Thanks for the tip: semi-gloss (matte) finish with a single dvi-D input. Since there are so many of them out there.

Thanks on the cooler I dint know there was a new version, will be adding to my list.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Im not sure you would want to do that. You do know that a larger quality 180mm fan will push more air than a pair of 120's right? Just like a 180mm rad. has more surface area than a 240x120mm rad.(assuming everything else is equal). I know the case isn't loaded with a gazillion fans but its surprisingly effective how well it cools for such a compact unit.


Actually as far as I've understood a larger fan will not push more air than two smaller ones. I've been reading a lot in Dave's air cooling guide and it is clearly stated that it is a misconception that a 200mm(180mm is almost 200mm) will not push more air than 2 x 120mm/140mm. That is why I want to have 2 120mm fans instead of the one 180mm fan. And I want to mod the top panel as well to have a 140mm there to have the GPU breathe better like I said.

The reason I want this case instead of the PS07 is because of the door on the front of the PS07 that seems like it will restrict the fans quite a lot. The TJ08-E has the front mesh with dust filter which is also going to be restrictive but not as much as the door I think.

About the other cases, the arc mini is too big and the lian-li is more expensive and doesn't fit my budget. I also want to do this a bit for the sake of modding and getting some practice with the tools I will(most likely) get for the holidays. The other point of doing it is like I said I really believe the 180mm will be weaker than 2 120mm fans. As well as that I want the blue LEDs on the fans I plan to install to be visible through the mesh instead of being hidden behind a door like on the PS07.

If, like Leviathan25 says, I can fit 2 120mm in the front of the TJ08-E I will probably get it.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Actually as far as I've understood a larger fan will not push more air than two smaller ones. I've been reading a lot in Dave's air cooling guide and it is clearly stated that it is a misconception that a 200mm(180mm is almost 200mm) will not push more air than 2 x 120mm/140mm. That is why I want to have 2 120mm fans instead of the one 180mm fan. And I want to mod the top panel as well to have a 140mm there to have the GPU breathe better like I said.
> 
> The reason I want this case instead of the PS07 is because of the door on the front of the PS07 that seems like it will restrict the fans quite a lot. The TJ08-E has the front mesh with dust filter which is also going to be restrictive but not as much as the door I think.
> 
> About the other cases, the arc mini is too big and the lian-li is more expensive and doesn't fit my budget. I also want to do this a bit for the sake of modding and getting some practice with the tools I will(most likely) get for the holidays. The other point of doing it is like I said I really believe the 180mm will be weaker than 2 120mm fans. As well as that I want the blue LEDs on the fans I plan to install to be visible through the mesh instead of being hidden behind a door like on the PS07.
> 
> If, like Leviathan25 says, I can fit 2 120mm in the front of the TJ08-E I will probably get it.


It all depends on how strong the fans are. Like Silverstone's AP181 which has over 130cfm, or the AP182 180mm fan which can push out over 170cfm, and does it with a very high static pressure rating. Good luck finding a pair of 120mm fans that combined can push that. And even if you can get it close either way........whats the point? Waste of money and time. The air inlet/filter mesh is designed for a 180mm opening. So why not stick with it?

The Temjin TJ08 case is actually a very cool running case with literally just 2 fans. To get top performance cooling does not mean you necessarily need to add a gazillion fans.........that in itself is a BIG MISCONCEPTION.

If you think you need to have a case with a ton of fans to get good cooling, then your lookin at the wrong case. You would be better off with a Fractal case or something similar.

THat Dave's guide? Its generalities based on one person's option.........a lot of which is bogus or outdated.









Example:
Quote:


> Some unbelievable things that enthusiasts believe ... #2
> 
> 200mm/230mm fans are superior to 2x120/4x120 fans. Oh god.
> 
> ALL 200mm fans have so weak pressure that by the time they overcome a filter their airflow is garbage
> Case in point, i have a filtered frontpanel
> 
> I use 2x72CFM 3.40mmH2O fans up front and output collapses to easily 1/2 the rated airflow at full RPM, how much CFM do you think a crummy 0.6mmH2O 200mm fan is going to put out?
> 
> And also for them to put out decent pressure they need to be >1000rpm and they get seriously loud at those speeds. They can even rival my 3200rpm Delta in terms of noise at those speeds!
> 
> I also do not advocate anything less than a SP120 for front fans. They need to be that much or go home. Seriously. If you install a AF120 in front i am given my right to laugh at you behind this 23" monitor of mine ...
> 
> And also alot of you who are running 200mm fans are on placebo. Seriously. You don't get better temps you just get larger spread much less airflow or less static pressure


Well first off, he assumes all 200mm fans have weak cfm and static pressure. Really? Did YOU do some research on that. On this case we ar talking about a 180mm fan. I don't even think he mentioned them. BUt his generalizations are spotty at best.

Look at the STOCK fan that the TJ08 comes with. Its AIR PENETRATOR series AP181. 130cfm/2.45mmH2O ............or the AP182 170cfm/6.1mmH2O can be swapped in......good luck finding a pair of 120's that will match that in terms of performance.









Again do the real research YOURSELF, don't expect everything you read to be spot on or true. That Dave's guide is amateurish at best.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JACKS0N*
> 
> First off, that's an absolutely beautiful build. How exactly did you do this? What are the measurements, how'd you get that tint and what materials where used? Ordered my tj08-e today and I definitely want to have that side pannel. If you could help I would really appreciate it! I will post pics when I attempt it to help others


You can now buy the TJ08B-EW window version, its in stock in the US at 4 different retailers.


----------



## theKab

Ok Zippy thanks for pointing that out. I know for a fact that the Air Penetrators from Silverstone are quality fans. I could still get this case and try with 2 120mm fans, get the modding practice and if I see that it doesn't work I can always put the 180mm fan back in. So there will be no harm done. I guess the 180mm will be more quiet than 2 120mm fans as well. Again thanks for you input, anything helps. I'm very new to considering all these things so it's nice to get input wherever I can.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Ok Zippy thanks for pointing that out. I know for a fact that the Air Penetrators from Silverstone are quality fans. I could still get this case and try with 2 120mm fans, get the modding practice and if I see that it doesn't work I can always put the 180mm fan back in. So there will be no harm done. I guess the 180mm will be more quiet than 2 120mm fans as well. Again thanks for you input, anything helps. I'm very new to considering all these things so it's nice to get input wherever I can.


Again there is no point trying to swap out the 180mm fan for a pair of 120's.......your going to lose cfm and static pressure, and you will also lose the positive pressure design of the case unless you plan on sealing up the front vent openings that a pair of 120mm's will cause.

Point blank: This case works fantastic and best with a high performance 180mm in front and a 120mm exhaust fan in the back. The PSU is located up top and isolated from the rest of the case........so your just dealing with heat from the CPU and GPU......that's it. This is one of those cases where its not broke, so don't fix it.









If you want to UPGRADE the case, swap out the AP181 for an AP182 up front, that fan is insane and its still relatively quiet......its like letting a torndado loose in a china closet considering how small this case is.


----------



## theKab

Like I said, it's not so much for the actual upgrade that it is for the modding practice. Like you say there is probably no point and I wouldn't gain anything(after doing some research and reading a bit more) in terms of cooling, but I would gain some modding experience which is like I said many times the whole point of doing it.

I'm also wondering about the external 3.5" bay on the front bottom. Are there any good fan controllers that would fit there?

Another thing is that I won't be getting the case until late January(at the earliest) and there may come more cases that I can check out in that time as well.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Like I said, it's not so much for the actual upgrade that it is for the modding practice. Like you say there is probably no point and I wouldn't gain anything(after doing some research and reading a bit more) in terms of cooling, but I would gain some modding experience which is like I said many times the whole point of doing it.
> 
> I'm also wondering about the external 3.5" bay on the front bottom. Are there any good fan controllers that would fit there?
> 
> Another thing is that I won't be getting the case until late January(at the earliest) and there may come more cases that I can check out in that time as well.


Here is how I look at it, if you want to get some "modding" practice, do it on a CHEAP case that has significant shortcomings that can be improved upon. But this case........man it was done RIGHT from top to bottom 100%.

Tiny micro atx case? Check

Top mounted Isolated PS(w/magnetic filter) Check

2 5.25" bays Check

1 3.5" bay Check

4 pci slots for sli/xfire Check

Intake filter Check

Removable mb tray Check

Cable management Check

Front 3.0 USB/Audio jacks Check

Nice brushed aluminum face Check

CPU heatsink support Check

Window version Check

This case was done near flawlessly. You can fit an sli matx mb with 2 GPU cards, a slim ODD with 2 hot swappable 2.5" SSD's in one 5.25" bay, a single size 5.25" reservoir in the 2nd bay(or 4 more 2.5" hot swappable HD's instead), a fan controller or 2 more 2.5" hot swappable SSD or HD drives in the 3.5" bay on the bottom, attach a 180mm radiator to the front AP fan, install a 120mm fan and radiator in the back, a clear cmos switch on the back, a cylinder reservoir on the bottom of the case and a full sized 180mm PSU all in this tiny case without having to do any physical altercations.


----------



## Leviathan25

Lol, I'm not quite as emphatic as Zippy. I mean, if you want to mod your case, go for it. Like Zippy said, you need to seal the front vents because the fans won't create a smooth front-to-back airflow with air escaping back out the front.

Having said that, I agree with Zippy in that I don't think you're going to improve upon the design of the case by taking the front fan out. Whatever you do will probably make it worse for airflow, not better.

The only option for bettering the airflow is to replace the front fan with an equivalent 180mm fan.

It sounds to me like you just want an LED up front, which is easily doable. There are quite a few 180mm fans available that have LEDs. Silverstone sells a few. Phobya makes them too. Heck, you can just buy LEDs for your case and put them wherever you want.

As for a fan controller, the same thing applies. You shouldn't need a fan controller for 2 fans, as these should plug into your motherboard, and allow you to control their speed through software. That's what I'm planning to do with mine, and everything I've read says it's a perfectly viable solution. You can get a fan controller if you want, but I think it's probably a bit overkill for this case.

I'm sorry if I/we are sounding defeatist. If you want to do these things, do it and don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Be a pioneer. I'm only giving my opinion that I think it's a bit un-necessary - the reason I bought this case in the first place was because of the relative lack of a need to add additional fans and controllers, so the idea of someone buying it for the express purpose of doing that boggles me a little. If you do decide to go that route though, keep posting in the thread with your findings and pictures. I'm always curious to see what people do with this case as it gives me ideas for my own build.


----------



## Dyaems

i think its better to buy a PS07, and have the front bezel/panel modded instead


----------



## theKab

I have no problem with you guys expressing your feelings and concerns regarding my future plans. It's quite the opposite as it helps me to understand the case better. I think the PS07's front panel looks a little bit better than the TJ08-E but the fact that there is a door kind of puts me off the PS07. I'm not sure if I could make a new front panel mod for the PS07 that would look good. And it's plastic as well.

About the fan controller I was planning to add a mount for a top 140mm fan to let the GPU breathe a little better(almost pushing air directly at the GPU fans). I was thinking I could drill several(MANY) holes like that intake for the PSU is designed and add a matching fan filter on top(I have a couple of those lying around). So that would make 3 fans for the fan controller. I also plan on getting a decent CPU cooler, probably one from Phanteks as I already own the TC14PE and it is really good. That would add another 2 fans so I would have a total of 5 fans to use the fan controller for.

I will probably be getting this case and I will see what I will do with it. The main reason for getting the case is to build myself a portable LAN / going home for the holidays system that I also believe can be carried on to planes. So I'll probably try to mod on some handles or just get a nice bag for it. And like I mentioned it's still a while until I will actually buy the case so until then there may be other options that will suit my visual taste a little better(not that this case doesn't).

I like getting quick replies like you guys have provided and with excellent information as well so thanks again.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I have no problem with you guys expressing your feelings and concerns regarding my future plans. It's quite the opposite as it helps me to understand the case better. I think the PS07's front panel looks a little bit better than the TJ08-E but the fact that there is a door kind of puts me off the PS07. I'm not sure if I could make a new front panel mod for the PS07 that would look good. And it's plastic as well.
> 
> About the fan controller I was planning to add a mount for a top 140mm fan to let the GPU breathe a little better(almost pushing air directly at the GPU fans). I was thinking I could drill several(MANY) holes like that intake for the PSU is designed and add a matching fan filter on top(I have a couple of those lying around). So that would make 3 fans for the fan controller. I also plan on getting a decent CPU cooler, probably one from Phanteks as I already own the TC14PE and it is really good. That would add another 2 fans so I would have a total of 5 fans to use the fan controller for.
> 
> I will probably be getting this case and I will see what I will do with it. The main reason for getting the case is to build myself a portable LAN / going home for the holidays system that I also believe can be carried on to planes. So I'll probably try to mod on some handles or just get a nice bag for it. And like I mentioned it's still a while until I will actually buy the case so until then there may be other options that will suit my visual taste a little better(not that this case doesn't).
> 
> I like getting quick replies like you guys have provided and with excellent information as well so thanks again.


Hey man, its your money, its your project, you can do whatever you want.

I just think your plans for this case potentially are basically pointless.

Like adding another fan pointing directly at the CPU...........see..........you cant really do that, because its already done. You have a huge high pressure 180mm fan pointing right at the cpu.......only a few inches a way from it. Its basically a massive wind tunnel for the cpu/gpus............and does so in a positive pressure arrangement. People get really low temps in this case with only a couple fans in a positive pressure push/pull offset configuration.

Maybe this puts in better perspective for you. A Silverstone 180mm AP series fan is equal to the performance of about 4-5 AF120's from Corsair(since its such a popular fan here on OC.net). Again the performance is equal to 4-5 AF 120's.







4-5 AF120's would populate all the slots in the popular high air flow design Fractal Mini R2..........all that airflow in one single fan.







Pointed 6 inches smack dab in front of your cpu/gpu/mb.









Bolting a handle on the top though sounds like a worthwhile mod. Changing the air cooling config of this case though is pointless.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Like adding another fan pointing directly at the CPU...........see..........you cant really do that, because its already done. You have a huge high pressure 180mm fan pointing right at the cpu.......only a few inches a way from it. Its basically a massive wind tunnel for the cpu/gpus............and does so in a positive pressure arrangement. People get really low temps in this case with only a couple fans in a positive pressure push/pull offset configuration.


Seconded. I did a LOT of research on cases before I bought this one, and it got basically the absolute best cooling performance with the default configuration compared to many other types of cases. Adding even more airflow to this case with either be redundant, or it will mess up whatever fine balance exists and actually make it worse.

If you are making a "lan" pc. I have to ask the obvious question - are you planning to SLI/Crossfire? because if not, there are several miniITX cases that might be even better for what you're trying to do.

I chose mATX not necessarily for portability, although that's nice. Mostly I just chose it because I don't need any more PC than what an mATX can give me. I wanted a slot for a graphics card and a sound card, and that's it. If on-board sound ever catches up to what you can purchase with a card, my next build will probably be mini-ITX.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Seconded. I did a LOT of research on cases before I bought this one, and it got basically the absolute best cooling performance with the default configuration compared to many other types of cases. Adding even more airflow to this case with either be redundant, or it will mess up whatever fine balance exists and actually make it worse.
> 
> If you are making a "lan" pc. I have to ask the obvious question - are you planning to SLI/Crossfire? because if not, there are several miniITX cases that might be even better for what you're trying to do.
> 
> I chose mATX not necessarily for portability, although that's nice. Mostly I just chose it because I don't need any more PC than what an mATX can give me. I wanted a slot for a graphics card and a sound card, and that's it. If on-board sound ever catches up to what you can purchase with a card, my next build will probably be mini-ITX.


Onboard sound already has caught up with dedicated SC's IMO, and in some respects have passed em.









I do agree though with what KAB plans on doing. See I wanted the smallest form factor I could get while still running 2 gpu cards for max. gaming performance. That meant m-atx for me.

If your just doing one card though, I also agree with going mini itx for LAN parties and travel. And trust me, you can make a damn powerful mini itx gaming rig that will fit with room to spare in your backpack.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Onboard sound already has caught up with dedicated SC's IMO, and in some respects have passed em.


It depends on what board you get. Some of the newer boards that just came out this month have started to have headphone amps included in the board. At the time I purchased my board, the best one available was either the Gigabyte gamer board or the asus republic of gamers board. The audio is definately SC-quality on those boards, but you get anything less, and it isn't.

Money-wise, i saved about $200 by getting a lesser asus board that isn't sli-ready, which was then put into a $200 sound card, which is even better than the ROG's onboard sound AND includes a headphone amp.

The issue with boards like the Gene is you're paying a premium for the ability to SLI/xfire. And the reason those boards come with such good built-in sound is you don't have any slots left to plug in a sound card on them.

It's true that I could've gone miniITX, but the equivalent maximus board is again the same price as a lesser board with an additional sound card.

I think even one more generation (ie next year), and there will be boards available with built in sound that has no compromise. As it stands, I was able to build a slightly better computer going this route.

But my next computer, I will probably SLI and just get a motherboard with high quality built-in sound, and get the best of both worlds.

Really though it depends on what the monitor tech looks like next year. My main issue with SLI is that I can generally buy a single card that is just as powerful as two cards at the same equivalent price bracket. The only way I think it would pay off to SLI is to get two really high end cards, but then I need a monitor that can show it off - ie really high res and/or multiple monitors.

Even a 780ti right now can display most games at 60fps at 1440p, which is about what I'd be willing to pay for SLI, so I don't know if I really view SLI yet as "game-changing" tech. I think it's just simply an alternative option to buying a really powerful single card.

Kind of hoping the new 4k monitors change the landscape a little bit though.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> I think the PS07's front panel looks a little bit better than the TJ08-E but the fact that there is a door kind of puts me off the PS07. I'm not sure if I could make a new front panel mod for the PS07 that would look good. And it's plastic as well.


Chiming in here regarding PS07's front door design. We actually enlarged the front-side gaps quite a bit to make sure airflow going into the case isn't compromised like you see with many other cases that have front door. So unless you are putting in those very high speed (and noisier) 120mm fans (2000rpm or more), you shouldn't have to worry about airflow getting restricted by PS07's front door.


----------



## sinkfish

@JACKSON: Thank you!







The measurement it's simple... The same with the original metal side panel. I'm using dark acrylic and the thickness it depends on you (thicker much better to hold).
Here is a diagram/plan how I created it:



"holder" to hold the weight of the acrylic.


----------



## cloudbuster

Yep that the reason I'm buying this case big 180 up front and pos pressure.

Those ram I listed don't seem to get good press.
Would this ones be better
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313399&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3332167&SID=u00000687
Does it matter 8 or 16GB? Or better to get g skill sniper?

Now I'm even considering R9 280x crossfire. Or buy the 2nd one later.
I know if I get GTX 780 I will never do SLI since they cost about $100 more.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> You can now buy the TJ08B-EW window version, its in stock in the US at 4 different retailers.


Cool! i just want the window! Time to contact silverstone


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Seconded. I did a LOT of research on cases before I bought this one, and it got basically the absolute best cooling performance with the default configuration compared to many other types of cases. Adding even more airflow to this case with either be redundant, or it will mess up whatever fine balance exists and actually make it worse.
> 
> If you are making a "lan" pc. I have to ask the obvious question - are you planning to SLI/Crossfire? because if not, there are several miniITX cases that might be even better for what you're trying to do.
> 
> I chose mATX not necessarily for portability, although that's nice. Mostly I just chose it because I don't need any more PC than what an mATX can give me. I wanted a slot for a graphics card and a sound card, and that's it. If on-board sound ever catches up to what you can purchase with a card, my next build will probably be mini-ITX.


When I look at the inside of the case in photos and videos it really looks like the front fan barely comes above the GPU(with one installed) and in this case GPUs draw in air from the top. It looks like all the cool air will be below the GPU. If it makes any sense? EDIT: Note also that the GPU I will be putting in here is an Asus HD6950 DCII that takes up 3 expansion slots.

Not planning on SLI/Crossfire no, but I need the ability to add my PCI wireless network card for potential locations where getting a cabled connection could prove impossible. Like my parent's house when going home for holidays and/or vacations.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Chiming in here regarding PS07's front door design. We actually enlarged the front-side gaps quite a bit to make sure airflow going into the case isn't compromised like you see with many other cases that have front door. So unless you are putting in those very high speed (and noisier) 120mm fans (2000rpm or more), you shouldn't have to worry about airflow getting restricted by PS07's front door.


Thank you. The PS07 is slightly lighter, but it is also slightly longer. Will need to do some more research in any case(no pun). Decisions decisions!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Yep that the reason I'm buying this case big 180 up front and pos pressure.
> 
> Those ram I listed don't seem to get good press.
> Would this ones be better
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313399&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3332167&SID=u00000687
> Does it matter 8 or 16GB? Or better to get g skill sniper?
> 
> Now I'm even considering R9 280x crossfire. Or buy the 2nd one later.
> I know if I get GTX 780 I will never do SLI since they cost about $100 more.


The max height on RAM with the HDD cage installed is 54mm. When buying ram, make sure it's not taller than that. Also make sure that your cooler will clear it as well (look up the manual for whatever CPU cooler you go with).

When buying OC ram, lower voltage and lower CAS latency is best. The reason that RAM is cheap is this:

Timing 11-13-13-35
Cas Latency 11
Voltage 1.65V

Compare that with the Mushkin Redline for $87
Timing: 9-11-10-28
Cas Latency: 9
Voltage: 1.65V

Not always, but most of the time the price of RAM is directly proportional to its timing and latency characteristics. Looking at New Egg, the only time I see this rule broken is if you are paying for name brand (corsair) or special heat sinks or colors on the RAM.

If you have the extra money to spend, try to get something in CAS 9 latency if possible. If not, even CAS 10 would be better.

However, even the CAS 11 that you've picked out will do. Bear in mind that performance jumps in memory is very small. The difference between a 1866 CAS9 and a 2133 CAS11 is so small that they are practically identicle.

This Gskill Cas 8 ram is probably the best value that I see, and would probably blow away the ram you picked out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538

As for the amount of RAM, it really just depends on how much money you want to spend. In terms of playing games, there's little to no difference between 8 and 16, but 16 can allow you to have more programs open at once. Depends on how much multi-tasking you do.

Given a budget and a choice, I'd go for 8gb, but a lower cas latency, than slower memory, but 16gb of it.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> When I look at the inside of the case in photos and videos it really looks like the front fan barely comes above the GPU(with one installed) and in this case GPUs draw in air from the top. It looks like all the cool air will be below the GPU. If it makes any sense?


It does, and it worries me too, but I've seen several people post within this thread in the past year that tried it and said their case ran cool and with no problems. I have to believe that if there was an issue with it, there would be far more posts in this thread complaining about it. But I haven't read any bad experience accounts yet. (If you find some, let me know, and I'll stop saying it. lol.)
Quote:


> Not planning on SLI/Crossfire no, but I need the ability to add my PCI wireless network card for potential locations where getting a cabled connection could prove impossible. Like my parent's house when going home for holidays and/or vacations.


Right. I'm doing much the same thing. I wanted the extra card slots so that I could have more options down the road, but I'm never planning to SLI unless some future monitor tech makes it practically mandatory in order to get a smooth game experience.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It depends on what board you get. Some of the newer boards that just came out this month have started to have headphone amps included in the board. At the time I purchased my board, the best one available was either the Gigabyte gamer board or the asus republic of gamers board. The audio is definately SC-quality on those boards, but you get anything less, and it isn't.
> 
> Money-wise, i saved about $200 by getting a lesser asus board that isn't sli-ready, which was then put into a $200 sound card, which is even better than the ROG's onboard sound AND includes a headphone amp.
> 
> The issue with boards like the Gene is you're paying a premium for the ability to SLI/xfire. And the reason those boards come with such good built-in sound is you don't have any slots left to plug in a sound card on them.
> 
> It's true that I could've gone miniITX, but the equivalent maximus board is again the same price as a lesser board with an additional sound card.
> 
> I think even one more generation (ie next year), and there will be boards available with built in sound that has no compromise. As it stands, I was able to build a slightly better computer going this route.
> 
> But my next computer, I will probably SLI and just get a motherboard with high quality built-in sound, and get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Really though it depends on what the monitor tech looks like next year. My main issue with SLI is that I can generally buy a single card that is just as powerful as two cards at the same equivalent price bracket. The only way I think it would pay off to SLI is to get two really high end cards, but then I need a monitor that can show it off - ie really high res and/or multiple monitors.
> 
> Even a 780ti right now can display most games at 60fps at 1440p, which is about what I'd be willing to pay for SLI, so I don't know if I really view SLI yet as "game-changing" tech. I think it's just simply an alternative option to buying a really powerful single card.
> 
> Kind of hoping the new 4k monitors change the landscape a little bit though.


Heh.....Asus's onboard sound this generation is buggy as hell and honestly not that great. ASROCK's purity sound is actually better.......no driver/hardware conflicts, and a lower noise floor more importantly.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Yep that the reason I'm buying this case big 180 up front and pos pressure.
> 
> Those ram I listed don't seem to get good press.
> Would this ones be better
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820313399&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3332167&SID=u00000687
> Does it matter 8 or 16GB? Or better to get g skill sniper?
> 
> Now I'm even considering R9 280x crossfire. Or buy the 2nd one later.
> I know if I get GTX 780 I will never do SLI since they cost about $100 more.


GTX 780 can be had for about $450 shipped right now.......you do know that right?







Id take a GTX 780 over a 290 or 290x let alone a 280x..........


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> When I look at the inside of the case in photos and videos it really looks like the front fan barely comes above the GPU(with one installed) and in this case GPUs draw in air from the top. It looks like all the cool air will be below the GPU. If it makes any sense? EDIT: Note also that the GPU I will be putting in here is an Asus HD6950 DCII that takes up 3 expansion slots.
> 
> Not planning on SLI/Crossfire no, but I need the ability to add my PCI wireless network card for potential locations where getting a cabled connection could prove impossible. Like my parent's house when going home for holidays and/or vacations.
> Thank you. The PS07 is slightly lighter, but it is also slightly longer. Will need to do some more research in any case(no pun). Decisions decisions!


You do understand the concept of positive pressure correct? THe front fan pushes in more air what what is expelled. The gpu's do draw in air from the top on this case........that 180mm pushes in so much air into the case that those gpu's are constantly drawing in fresh cold air from the front, from the front fan regardless if they are offset a bit or not.

If you had the case in front of you and turned on the front fan you would understand why cool air for this case is NOT a problem. You are way over thinking things............


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Right. I'm doing much the same thing. I wanted the extra card slots so that I could have more options down the road, but I'm never planning to SLI unless some future monitor tech makes it practically mandatory in order to get a smooth game experience.


That time is now here. Nvidia's G-sync technology is out finally. And its the real deal. Grab an Asus/BenQ 144hz monitor, current Nvidia card and the new G sync module. Combined you now have the GPU of your PC control the refresh rate of the monitor in REAL time. In other words the frame rates that the video card outputs are perfectly sync'd with the monitors display refresh.....for every frame. So no more screen tearing, or stuttering, and no lag either. So if your video card jumps from 35-40fps on a brutal scene back up to 80-90 frames or more, that's exactly what the display monitor will output. Want to see real 3d depth and smoothness like you never have encountered before on a computer? Tell Santa to hook you up.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> The max height on RAM with the HDD cage installed is 54mm. When buying ram, make sure it's not taller than that. Also make sure that your cooler will clear it as well (look up the manual for whatever CPU cooler you go with).
> 
> When buying OC ram, lower voltage and lower CAS latency is best. The reason that RAM is cheap is this:
> 
> Timing 11-13-13-35
> Cas Latency 11
> Voltage 1.65V
> 
> Compare that with the Mushkin Redline for $87
> Timing: 9-11-10-28
> Cas Latency: 9
> Voltage: 1.65V
> 
> Not always, but most of the time the price of RAM is directly proportional to its timing and latency characteristics. Looking at New Egg, the only time I see this rule broken is if you are paying for name brand (corsair) or special heat sinks or colors on the RAM.
> 
> If you have the extra money to spend, try to get something in CAS 9 latency if possible. If not, even CAS 10 would be better.
> 
> However, even the CAS 11 that you've picked out will do. Bear in mind that performance jumps in memory is very small. The difference between a 1866 CAS9 and a 2133 CAS11 is so small that they are practically identicle.
> 
> This Gskill Cas 8 ram is probably the best value that I see, and would probably blow away the ram you picked out: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538
> 
> As for the amount of RAM, it really just depends on how much money you want to spend. In terms of playing games, there's little to no difference between 8 and 16, but 16 can allow you to have more programs open at once. Depends on how much multi-tasking you do.
> 
> Given a budget and a choice, I'd go for 8gb, but a lower cas latency, than slower memory, but 16gb of it.


Thanks for the clarification since is been a while from my last build.
I was under the impression that RAM like that won't fit, so that one does fit or you linked it just to show me the cas speed. To bad newegg don't show RAM size.
I would get the new cooler master hyper 212x don't know how tall is it would have to look once I get home.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> GTX 780 can be had for about $450 shipped right now.......you do know that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id take a GTX 780 over a 290 or 290x let alone a 280x..........


All I saw was $500 could you share where they have them for $450.
Thanks.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Newegg has a 10% off discount code as well using masterpass......lowers price to $450 for an MSI Lightning card(top notch).


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Newegg has a 10% off discount code as well using masterpass......lowers price to $450 for an MSI Lightning card(top notch).


The lightning is at 550 they have another MSI at 490 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746N82E16814127746 plus another 20 off rebate.

What wrong with the r9 280x single or crossfire.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> The lightning is at 550 they have another MSI at 490 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127746N82E16814127746 plus another 20 off rebate.
> 
> What wrong with the r9 280x single or crossfire.


It was on sale yesterday.....well the EVGA is on sale now for $499, with 10% discount ends up being $449 shipped.

I mean if you want to spend $400 for an inferior 280x go right ahead. But $50 more gets you a GTX 780............that's a no brainer.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> You do understand the concept of positive pressure correct? THe front fan pushes in more air what what is expelled. The gpu's do draw in air from the top on this case........that 180mm pushes in so much air into the case that those gpu's are constantly drawing in fresh cold air from the front, from the front fan regardless if they are offset a bit or not.
> 
> If you had the case in front of you and turned on the front fan you would understand why cool air for this case is NOT a problem. You are way over thinking things............


Yes I understand the concept of positive pressure. And you are way overusing your punctuations........... In fact it's hard to take you very seriously because of it, makes you look bad IMO. There's no need to be condescending like you have been. I overlooked it the first times but you just keep going so thought I would just mention it.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification since is been a while from my last build.
> I was under the impression that RAM like that won't fit, so that one does fit or you linked it just to show me the cas speed. To bad newegg don't show RAM size.
> I would get the new cooler master hyper 212x don't know how tall is it would have to look once I get home.


Hm.. that RAM is 40mm. The clearance on the HDD cage is 54mm, and the clearance on most heatsinks is 44mm. The hyper 212x, being a single-sink tower cooler, shouldn't be a problem as I doubt it will even reach past the ram area on your board. You'd need one of hose fatter heatsinks to have to worry about clearance.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Heh.....Asus's onboard sound this generation is buggy as hell and honestly not that great. ASROCK's purity sound is actually better.......no driver/hardware conflicts, and a lower noise floor more importantly.


Yeah that's why I said the tech is "almost" there. Give it a couple more generations I think the companies are in a spiraling competition right now to have the best onboard sound. Next time I build a PC I'll put some serious research into the available MB sound features and see if I'm ready to drop the sound card and either go mini ITX or take the jump to SLI.

Issue right now is that I'm expecting my PC to last 4-5 years before I have to replace it. I don't like making such a huge investment without getting my money's worth out of it. For better or worse, I've made my choice now. I don't think there's any true "wrong" decisions when spending so much money. I'll be happy with the sound card I'm planning to buy, I'm sure.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> That time is now here. Nvidia's G-sync technology is out finally. And its the real deal. Grab an Asus/BenQ 144hz monitor, current Nvidia card and the new G sync module. Combined you now have the GPU of your PC control the refresh rate of the monitor in REAL time. In other words the frame rates that the video card outputs are perfectly sync'd with the monitors display refresh.....for every frame. So no more screen tearing, or stuttering, and no lag either. So if your video card jumps from 35-40fps on a brutal scene back up to 80-90 frames or more, that's exactly what the display monitor will output. Want to see real 3d depth and smoothness like you never have encountered before on a computer? Tell Santa to hook you up.


Nah, I am waiting for some gsync in 1440p sizes. The 1080p monitors don't interest me. I'll end up getting a 1440p monitor at 60hz before I get a 1080p gsync variety. I'm going to wait as late as I can next year before I make a purchase, in hopes of some new monitors coming out, but at some point I'll get tired of waiting. I'm hoping these gsync monitors will fly off the shelves and entice the companies to make some even higher up models.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Nah, I am waiting for some gsync in 1440p sizes. The 1080p monitors don't interest me. I'll end up getting a 1440p monitor at 60hz before I get a 1080p gsync variety. I'm going to wait as late as I can next year before I make a purchase, in hopes of some new monitors coming out, but at some point I'll get tired of waiting. I'm hoping these gsync monitors will fly off the shelves and entice the companies to make some even higher up models.


a 1440p monitor at 60hz refresh rate has a lower motion resolution than 1080p at 144hz.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> a 1440p monitor at 60hz refresh rate has a lower motion resolution than 1080p at 144hz.


I'm aware, but I don't play motion-intensive games, and I'm well-willing to turn down the graphics features a little to maintain a near-60 framerate, which will be plenty.

I don't play battlefield, and I care very little for competitive fps shooters. A large, pretty screen matters more to me. If it has gsync, it'll be icing on the cake, but if it doesn't it won't be a deal-breaker for me.

I wish I could get the best of both worlds, but if I'm forced to choose, I'd rather have higher res (and vibrant colors) than smoother framerate.

Edit: I suppose I should clarify that I'm not 100% dead set yet. I'm still waiting to read some of the gsync reviews, and I want to see what monitors are out by the time I purchase. I might be willing to go down to 1080p if people basically say you can't live without it. I'm just not completely convinced yet, but kind of on the fence.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I'm aware, but I don't play motion-intensive games, and I'm well-willing to turn down the graphics features a little to maintain a near-60 framerate, which will be plenty.
> 
> I don't play battlefield, and I care very little for competitive fps shooters. A large, pretty screen matters more to me. If it has gsync, it'll be icing on the cake, but if it doesn't it won't be a deal-breaker for me.
> 
> I wish I could get the best of both worlds, but if I'm forced to choose, I'd rather have higher res (and vibrant colors) than smoother framerate.


If you saw a properly calibrated 1080p monitor that was refreshing synchronously with the gpu in the 120-144hz range, you would have a different tune. There really isn't much difference between 2560x1440p vs 1920x1080p. To make a significant visual difference in static resolution you need to quadruple it. You don't need to play fps shooters to notice a big difference either. A monitor with a higher refresh rate and better ANSI contrast will crush a monitor in terms of depth("prettiness")vs. one with a slightly higher resolution rate.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> If you saw a properly calibrated 1080p monitor that was refreshing synchronously with the gpu in the 120-144hz range, you would have a different tune. There really isn't much difference between 2560x1440p vs 1920x1080p. To make a significant visual difference in static resolution you need to quadruple it. You don't need to play fps shooters to notice a big difference either. A monitor with a higher refresh rate and better ANSI contrast will crush a monitor in terms of depth("prettiness")vs. one with a slightly higher resolution rate.


Yeah, see my edit. I'm still on the fence about it, but I'm not completely against it. When I get ready to buy next year, I'll see what's available and make a decision then.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Yeah, see my edit. I'm still on the fence about it, but I'm not completely against it. When I get ready to buy next year, I'll see what's available and make a decision then.


If I had 2 24" monitors that were identical in true specifications side by side a few feet in front of you, but one was 1080p and the other was 1440p, you would not even be able to tell the difference on which was which. You would even have a hard time discerning a difference between 1080p and 2160p. Resolution is about the 4th or 5th most important aspect when it comes to picture quality.


----------



## Leviathan25

I apologize for taking up the case thread with this. If people want us to move this to another discussion, I'm fine with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> If I had 2 24" monitors that were identical in true specifications side by side a few feet in front of you, but one was 1080p and the other was 1440p, you would not even be able to tell the difference on which was which. You would even have a hard time discerning a difference between 1080p and 2160p. Resolution is about the 4th or 5th most important aspect when it comes to picture quality.


I don't think that is true at all. Higher resolution gives you a larger viewable area in the game world. It also allows you to shrink down HUD displays, which again frees up screen real-estate. I can tell the differences between resolutions easily, even 1200p vs 1080p is noticeable to me.

An example of a game like World of Warcraft - when you increase the resolution, it's almost like a feeling that you've been looking through a keyhole your whole life, and suddenly someone widened that hole for you.

I think you are looking at this and thinking that the aspect ratio will remain the same between 1080p and 1440p. In a situation like that, I would tend to agree with you.

Also bare in mind that most 1440p monitors are 27", and pixelation on 1080p tends to become noticeable after 24". So the higher res allows you to increase the screen size a bit while still keeping a high level of clarity.

I mean... keep in mind the entire point of downsampling is making your card render at 1440p in order to simulate anti-aliasing. Keep in mind the entire point of anti-aliasing is to try to simulate a higher resolution.

i think your statement that resolution is a 4th or 5th aspect to a monitor is more an opinion than a fact. I think it comes more down to personal preference and what pleases you more.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I apologize for taking up the case thread with this. If people want us to move this to another discussion, I'm fine with that.
> I don't think that is true at all. Higher resolution gives you a larger viewable area in the game world. It also allows you to shrink down HUD displays, which again frees up screen real-estate. I can tell the differences between resolutions easily, even 1200p vs 1080p is noticeable to me.
> 
> An example of a game like World of Warcraft - when you increase the resolution, it's almost like a feeling that you've been looking through a keyhole your whole life, and suddenly someone widened that hole for you.
> 
> I think you are looking at this and thinking that the aspect ratio will remain the same between 1080p and 1440p. In a situation like that, I would tend to agree with you.
> 
> Also bare in mind that most 1440p monitors are 27", and pixelation on 1080p tends to become noticeable after 24". So the higher res allows you to increase the screen size a bit while still keeping a high level of clarity.
> 
> i think your statement that resolution is a 4th or 5th aspect to a monitor is more an opinion than a fact. I think it comes more down to personal preference and what pleases you more.


Reread what I said again: If I HAD two 24" monitors(same 24" size)but one was 1080p and the other was 1440p.......but all other performance aspects were identical..........you would not be able to discern the difference between them. The viewable image angle does not change. You don't get a larger viewable area

You cant get a larger viewable area when both monitors are the same 24" size.

It all depends on how far you are from the monitor to discern pixilation.........if your a couple feet back, again you wont notice a difference, 24" or 27".....both are small monitors.

As for visual quality, yep resolution is basically the 4th or 5th most important aspect. And this has actually been proven too. By ISF standards(Imaging Science Foundation)Contrast ratio, color saturation, color accuracy and now screen refresh(by most scientists) all rank before absolute resolution.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Hm.. that RAM is 40mm. The clearance on the HDD cage is 54mm, and the clearance on most heatsinks is 44mm. The hyper 212x, being a single-sink tower cooler, shouldn't be a problem as I doubt it will even reach past the ram area on your board. You'd need one of hose fatter heatsinks to have to worry about clearance.


Thanks!

With you guys help now it looks like this. Minus the cooler I be picking the 212X not on the list yet.
That PSU say SLI ready but don't specify if for GTX 780 in case that later I get another one.

Also any reason to get a specific brand of GPU?
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($222.00 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.00 @ Adorama)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($499.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Rosewill Capstone 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($99.99 @ Newegg)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.99 @ NCIX US)
*Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
*Total:* $1417.89

What you guys think now?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> That PSU say SLI ready but don't specify if for GTX 780 in case that later I get another one.


I think I might go to 750w if you are planning to SLI later down the road. 780+ gpus really hog a lot of power.
Quote:


> Also any reason to get a specific brand of GPU


I'm partial to EVGA because I like their built-in software. Performance wise, they are all the same, with only very minor differences.

You can usually find GPU reviews for whatever card you are planning to buy on sites like Tom's Hardware. I would definitely read those, as well as the revews on Newegg too.


----------



## Dyaems

built-in software, like EVGA precision? i think that software can be used for other graphics cards. same as MSI afterburner, sapphire trixx, etc..


----------



## Leviathan25

I was speaking of their software that helps with overclocking. I did not realize it could be used with other brand cards.


----------



## Dyaems

yep sapphire trixx, msi afterburner, and evga precision can be used with cards with different brands, and for overclock as well.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I'm on the fence about joining this club. I'll be doing a completely new build, and might be using this case for an LGA 2011 editing rig.


----------



## EnglishmaninNY

So I'm up and running and I have some questions to ask and lessons learnt to share:

1 - As a reminder I have a 5.25" ODD, 3x3.5" HDD and 2.5" SSD which, without drilling holes, I think means I have to use the drive cage and, as some have noted, this gets in the way of the USB 3.0 connector. It just works if I avoid using the upper most slot.

2 - The SSD is almost flush against the floor of the case and it also lines up perpendicular to the drives in the cage. There are two SATA power ribbon cables with the Seasonic PSU I have. One has 2 sockets, the other 4 which should give enough for my needs however:
a - The last socket on both cables the has the cables coming out at right angles and for the SSD position this means it squeezes against the bottom of the case. It works but an uncomfortable squeeze. The inbetween sockets in the ribbon are just as bad and regardless the ribbon is probably too short to not have the bottom drive not start with the last socket.
b - So the two socket ribbon is relegated to the servicing the ODD making one of the sockets redundant. This leaves the 4 socket ribbon left to pick up the rest but because of the orientation of the SDD there now way you can link the drives up.

3 - Should have got more SATA cables. Which another delivery on Wednesday should resolve.

So I can't decide which combination of the following to do:
A - get another SATA power cable; either a modular one which will fit directly to the 6-pin socket in PSU (a SS-SATA-55-03 which I'm finding tricky to source at the moment) or a splitter adaptor cable
B - Get an adapter plate for the empty 5.25" slot which would ideally carry both the SDD and a 3.5" any recommendations? There's one below which I found in an earlier post. I'm hoping @Abula can confirm if it could accommodate both drives.
C - Get the drill out. Any recommendation on where to fix the drives?

I'm leaning towards the 3.5" in the 5.25" slot (that way fully use the 2 socket Sata cable), get rid of the cage and have the 2.5 and 3.5 in the external 3.5" slot plus a mod to have the last 3.5" on top of that. PROS - No need for another Sata cable and the cage really blocks the airflow although hardly an issue for my system at the moment. CONS - Sata port in the SSD is still squashed against the bottom of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> I havent installed it on my TJ08-E, but this is what im going to use on Arc Midi R2 to place my ssds and hdds on the 5.25 bay,
> 
> ORICO AC52535-1S -SV 2.5 - inch to 5.25 - inch or 3.5 to 5.25 Hard Drive Mount Bracket Converter Adapter (5.25 to 2.5 or 3.5 Silver)


BTW - I found the bluetooth 2.0 dongle that came with my keyboard. Strangely it does have all the markings of being a bluetooth adapter however it seems to only connect with keyboard which is probably all I need for the time being.

I'll post up some pictures and complete items list tomorrow.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> That time is now here. Nvidia's G-sync technology is out finally. And its the real deal. Grab an Asus/BenQ 144hz monitor, current Nvidia card and the new G sync module. Combined you now have the GPU of your PC control the refresh rate of the monitor in REAL time. In other words the frame rates that the video card outputs are perfectly sync'd with the monitors display refresh.....for every frame. So no more screen tearing, or stuttering, and no lag either. So if your video card jumps from 35-40fps on a brutal scene back up to 80-90 frames or more, that's exactly what the display monitor will output. Want to see real 3d depth and smoothness like you never have encountered before on a computer? Tell Santa to hook you up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> That time is now here. Nvidia's G-sync technology is out finally. And its the real deal. Grab an Asus/BenQ 144hz monitor, current Nvidia card and the new G sync module. Combined you now have the GPU of your PC control the refresh rate of the monitor in REAL time. In other words the frame rates that the video card outputs are perfectly sync'd with the monitors display refresh.....for every frame. So no more screen tearing, or stuttering, and no lag either. So if your video card jumps from 35-40fps on a brutal scene back up to 80-90 frames or more, that's exactly what the display monitor will output. Want to see real 3d depth and smoothness like you never have encountered before on a computer? Tell Santa to hook you up.


Re just for your info....Your reference to Asus/Benq - Benq is associated with Acer.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I think I might go to 750w if you are planning to SLI later down the road. 780+ gpus really hog a lot of power.
> I'm partial to EVGA because I like their built-in software. Performance wise, they are all the same, with only very minor differences.
> 
> You can usually find GPU reviews for whatever card you are planning to buy on sites like Tom's Hardware. I would definitely read those, as well as the revews on Newegg too.


Hi guys any preference on PSU? this ones seem to be of the smallest ones you can get in 700W+

CORSAIR AX series AX760 Platinum
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139042&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

this 2 seem to come with more slim/flat cables would that be a Plus?

Seasonic SS-760XP2 Platinum
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

XFX P1-850B-BEFX Gold
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207028

also GTX780 would be the GPU on my build.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

I did the xfx 850w unit myself. Its a Seasonic km3 unit........top notch.......only 160mm deep.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Hi guys any preference on PSU? this ones seem to be of the smallest ones you can get in 700W+
> 
> CORSAIR AX series AX760 Platinum
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139042&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> this 2 seem to come with more slim/flat cables would that be a Plus?
> 
> Seasonic SS-760XP2 Platinum
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151120&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> 
> XFX P1-850B-BEFX Gold
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817207028
> 
> also GTX780 would be the GPU on my build.


I purchased the Seasonic 760 platinum for my own build, which I'm planning to put a 780 or 780ti into. It should be fine to handle SLI when and if I decide to, unless power demands climb greatly within the next few years. I was hoping the psu would last me well into my next PC.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Re just for your info....Your reference to Asus/Benq - Benq is associated with Acer.


BenQ's 144hz monitor is the same one Asus rebrands. Both use same TN panel.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I purchased the Seasonic 760 platinum for my own build, which I'm planning to put a 780 or 780ti into. It should be fine to handle SLI when and if I decide to, unless power demands climb greatly within the next few years. I was hoping the psu would last me well into my next PC.


A 750-760 watt PSU is just fine for a single high power draw card, but for a pair of them its really cutting it close. I personally wouldn't do anything less than an 850w unit, especially if you have plans to OC/over volt the system.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> A 750-760 watt PSU is just fine for a single high power draw card, but for a pair of them its really cutting it close. I personally wouldn't do anything less than an 850w unit, especially if you have plans to OC/over volt the system.


For the time being, I'm just planning to run with the one card. I want to OC the system though.

If I need to buy new components when I get ready to upgrade, I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> BenQ's 144hz monitor is the same one Asus rebrands. Both use same TN panel.


Right, yeah I've read that too. Basically the panels all come from the same place. It's just the circuitry and frame that's unique.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> For the time being, I'm just planning to run with the one card. I want to OC the system though.
> 
> If I need to buy new components when I get ready to upgrade, I guess I'll cross that bridge when I get there.


One card you are fine then. One card OC'd and over volted you are still fine, but if you want to add a second, that's when things get cut really close...........at that point 850w is optimal in a number of ways. A lot of the high end sli/xfire builds you see here on OC.net normally have an 850-1000w psu in the system.


----------



## TwoCables

There's no need to buy an 850-1000W for plans like that. He's not talking about having two massively-overclocked GTX 780 Ti's with a massively overclocked 4770K.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> There's no need to buy an 850-1000W for plans like that. He's not talking about having two massively-overclocked GTX 780 Ti's with a massively overclocked 4770K.


Actually he is(I was actually referring to Lev25, but Cloudbuster also has the potential to go with 2 down the road too).....he is grabbing a 780 or 780 ti and did state he has plans for OCing. I agree a 760 is fine for one OC'd/over volted, but putting in a second down the road? No reason not to at least grab an 850w supply, especially when its of the same quality and roughly the same price. There is no downside to it. If anything he gains some subtle benefits(headroom,lower ripple,efficiency etc).


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Actually he is(I was actually referring to Lev25, but Cloudbuster also has the potential to go with 2 down the road too).....he is grabbing a 780 or 780 ti and did state he has plans for OCing. I agree a 760 is fine for one OC'd/over volted, but putting in a second down the road? No reason not to at least grab an 850w supply, especially when its of the same quality and roughly the same price. There is no downside to it. If anything he gains some subtle benefits(headroom,lower ripple,efficiency etc).


At this point I've already ordered all of the parts, and they are either sitting in a box at my house or in the process of being delivered to me. I don't want to go through the expense and effort to send parts back and try to exchange them now, and I've already spent more money on this PC than my sanity can take. If I had understood and known more about the concept of SLI before I started building the machine, I might have made different decisions, but at this point I will need to shelve that idea and save it for the next PC I build. As you said, for the PC I have, the 760w PSU will be fine.

In other news, I've spent the past month waiting for my PSU and CPU cooler to come in. Apparently the CPU Cooler I ordered (a noctua NH-U12S) was not in stock. Their supplier sent them a shipment this week that was supposed to contain one, and instead they included a message in the box saying they were out of stock on that cooler too. They asked me if I wanted to cancel my order, wait, or exchange it for a different cooler. So I broke out my motherboard and measured again last night. It seems that my motherboard will just barely take a 140mm wide air cooler, which left my options down to the Noctua NH-D14 or the Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev.A. I decided to go with the Macho because it was $95 cheaper and I found a few reviews like this one: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/thermalright-hr02_6.html#sect0

According to the supplier, the parts are in the mail and should arrive today or tomorrow. So, with fingers crossed, I should have some new build pictures this weekend.


----------



## cloudbuster

thanks for all the info guys. I will get the P1-850B-BEFX it would be around $115 after rebates from Ncix.com

Would this work or it would make the positive pressure go away.

http://www.amazon.com/B-Q2T5-5-25-Drive-Adapter-Bracket/dp/B008L5Y4OO/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387398163&sr=1-5&keywords=5.25+to+2.5+bay+adapter

As right now I will only use one SSD or should I just install it on the lower cage?
I was thinking on installing it on the upper just below the DVD- drive that way I leave the lower open for the airflow.
What you guys recommend?


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> thanks for all the info guys. I will get the P1-850B-BEFX it would be around $115 after rebates from Ncix.com
> 
> Would this work or it would make the positive pressure go away.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/B-Q2T5-5-25-Drive-Adapter-Bracket/dp/B008L5Y4OO/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387398163&sr=1-5&keywords=5.25+to+2.5+bay+adapter
> 
> As right now I will only use one SSD or should I just install it on the lower cage?
> I was thinking on installing it on the upper just below the DVD- drive that way I leave the lower open for the airflow.
> What you guys recommend?


Is that all you can budget for the drive bay? Think about an Icy Dock Tougharmor series hot swappable drive array if you can slide it in the budget. All kinds of options going with these: http://www.icydock.com/goods_cat.php?id=120 I did a slim ODD/ 2 x 2.5" HD/SSD hot swappable array for one 5.25" bay. Allows me to use the 2nd bay for a reservoir down the road. The 3.5" bay on the bottom will be a fan controller. I also have a slick mSata port on my Matx board and will be putting the new Samsung 840 Evo 250gig msata SSD onboard the motherboard.










I am going to try and keep my case as air tight as possible to maintain the positive pressure(not sure if that open cage you linked will allow for that though) and will be insulating it here and there at the seams. It will be jam packed to the gills.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> As right now I will only use one SSD or should I just install it on the lower cage?
> I was thinking on installing it on the upper just below the DVD- drive that way I leave the lower open for the airflow.
> What you guys recommend?


I honestly don't think it will matter too much. The only thing that could truly block the CPU cooler would be a full rack of 3.5" HDDs.

I don't think you need a vented 5.25" bay, but I really like the idea of mounting the hard drives there. I think that would make a lot of sense.


----------



## cloudbuster

Im adding everything to card at this time check out soon

Also you guys mentioned if im right that rear exhaust GPU dont really matter.
There quite a few EVGA cards which one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130951
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918

for SLI they have to be the exact model? any diference with the open dual fans when in SLI vs the single fan?

they come with about $150 worth in games.
I have to hurry the 10% discount ends soon


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Im adding everything to card at this time check out soon
> 
> Also you guys mentioned if im right that rear exhaust GPU dont really matter.
> There quite a few EVGA cards which one
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130951
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> for SLI they have to be the exact model? any diference with the open dual fans when in SLI vs the single fan?
> 
> they come with about $150 worth in games.
> I have to hurry the 10% discount ends soon


They need the same GPU in order to SLI. So a 780 MUST be pared with a 780. And a 780 is not the same as a 780 Ti.

Apart from that, when you SLI, the core clocks of the two cards will match, so they don't need to be perfectly identical. For instance a 940 core clock and a 980... both will run at 940.

The card that has the highest core clock will get the best performance:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130951&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=1j5fmwfqs1ld

As for cooling, I honestly don't think it matters which one you get. It might make the contents of the case a tad bit hotter, but at the benefit of making the GPU cooler. I think it's a trade-off, but in general you should just get the fastest card and not worry about cooling.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I don't think you need a vented 5.25" bay, but I really like the idea of mounting the hard drives there. I think that would make a lot of sense.


He is talking about the fact that the bay is vented/open......air will tend to escape through there instead of being directed across the cpu/gpu's out back to the exhaust fan. Which is why I think he should do a closed HD bay adaptor like the Icy Dock tougharmor series or something similar.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Im adding everything to card at this time check out soon
> 
> Also you guys mentioned if im right that rear exhaust GPU dont really matter.
> There quite a few EVGA cards which one
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130917
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130951
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130918
> 
> for SLI they have to be the exact model? any diference with the open dual fans when in SLI vs the single fan?
> 
> they come with about $150 worth in games.
> I have to hurry the 10% discount ends soon


What exactly have you bought so far and what do you still have to buy? I can give some good last minute advice this way. Might be able to improve the bang for the buck for ya.


----------



## khemist

Just got started with my TJ08, only got the monsoon bay res/pump, 200mm rad and drain line installed at the minute.









Going back to my EK Titan block and cpu block, also have another 120mm Phobya rad to be installed.


----------



## cloudbuster

I linked that SSD bay just for reference, easier that way for you guys to know what im talking about, You guys put that in better terms I would like to keep it as air tight as I can, are those Icy Dock tougharmor closed they look open.

Or would it be better to use some type of home made plate/base and double side tape, to hold the SSD?

this is what I be ordering
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($221.98 @ OutletPC)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC) I be ordering the 212X new version
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon) The window version
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.98 @ OutletPC)
*Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
*Total:* $933.86

would I need the Sunbean 20W fan controller for the 180 AP?
1440p Monitor 27''
So I just need the GPU now that why I asked about it.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just got started with my TJ08, only got the monsoon bay res/pump, 200mm rad and drain line installed at the minute.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going back to my EK Titan block and cpu block, also have another 120mm Phobya rad to be installed.


coming along nicely!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just got started with my TJ08, only got the monsoon bay res/pump, 200mm rad and drain line installed at the minute.
> 
> Going back to my EK Titan block and cpu block, also have another 120mm Phobya rad to be installed.


Wow looking good. Can't wait to see the next step.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Khemist: How much room do you have on the sides of that 200mm radiator? When you put the panels on does it touch them? Also what length graphics card can you squeeze in there with it? Can you take measurements for me?







And more up close pics of that radiator and the corners etc how it fits into the case at all corners? Appreciated!


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> I linked that SSD bay just for reference, easier that way for you guys to know what im talking about, You guys put that in better terms I would like to keep it as air tight as I can, are those Icy Dock tougharmor closed they look open.
> 
> Or would it be better to use some type of home made plate/base and double side tape, to hold the SSD?
> 
> this is what I be ordering
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($221.98 @ OutletPC)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC) I be ordering the 212X new version
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($122.98 @ SuperBiiz)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ B&H)
> *Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon) The window version
> *Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($14.99 @ Newegg)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
> *Total:* $933.86
> 
> would I need the Sunbean 20W fan controller for the 180 AP?
> 1440p Monitor 27''
> So I just need the GPU now that why I asked about it.


Looks solid overall, but I may spend a few more bucks for an ASROCK mATX z87 Formula board.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> coming along nicely!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Wow looking good. Can't wait to see the next step.


Cheers!.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Khemist: How much room do you have on the sides of that 200mm radiator? When you put the panels on does it touch them? Also what length graphics card can you squeeze in there with it? Can you take measurements for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more up close pics of that radiator and the corners etc how it fits into the case at all corners? Appreciated!


It doesn't touch the sides i know that, i will take some measurements and pictures after work tomorrow, time for bed now.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Khemist: Will that radiator fit in the case with the fittings up top instead of on the bottom?


----------



## cloudbuster

Can't remember who mentioned to swap the MoBo at 1st I had the Asus but it was expensive that Gyga looked good, then would that Asrock be a whole better?

Doing my last Minute search, it seem that some don't like dual cards more complex issues game compatibilities?
Now I'm second guessing on SLI and just stay on single GPU, but then I would have to lower the PSU so it won't be overkill.

no matter what i end up it would be better than my current laptop running at around 18FPS on low.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Im adding everything to card at this time check out soon
> 
> for SLI they have to be the exact model? any diference with the open dual fans when in SLI vs the single fan?
> 
> they come with about $150 worth in games.
> I have to hurry the 10% discount ends soon


I just wanted to follow up on here give some more explanation on my opinion on the issue. I've been searching for weeks now for an article or a review or some kind of scientific test that shows which gpu cooler is best for mATX cases, but it's extremely difficult to find anything useful. Most forums you find are just full of people giving opinions without any personal experience or testing.

And all the tech review sites treat cooling and SLI as something you'll be doing in a very large, open (and expensive) case. They don't tend to look at anything less.

I found a great post in this thread however that addresses the issue:
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2269142

This thread seems to be the most informative one that I can find. Scroll down and find the post by "RussianSensation". In it, he goes on to explain that there basically is no "trade off" between a blower and a reference, and that - in fact - a blower is pretty much inferior in every way. A bit further down he basically says that the airflow in your case is the highest determinate to cooling in your case, and that the cooling type on your gpu basically has very little affect on internal temps of other components (ie. 1% variance = negligible)

begin ramble

One thing I notice is that on the cheaper mATX crossfire boards like the one that I bought, the 2nd PCIe x16 slot is located in the 4th slot. This means that it is physically impossible to crossfire the matx board I bought with my matx case. That makes me think the only purpose of these cheaper mATX "crossfire ready" boards is to use them in larger ATX cases.

And maybe to just save a little bit of money. But no, that doesn't make a ton of sense because mATX boards aren't really cheaper than the equivalent ATX board of the same grade.

I think perhaps the cheaper mATX boards are more about encouraging people to only buy what they need. Say you are planning to crossfire, but you don't need a full-featured board? Just get a cheap one that can still crossfire, but is smaller and has fewer features.

Aother reason that the cheaper mATX boards have PCIe x16 slots in the 1st and 4th slot could be that it's meant to add some space between the two video cards in order to let them breath some. But if that's true, it certainly implies that heat and space is a major problem in mATX cases.

To add even more confusion, the Silverstone manual says you should get a blower style GPU.

But I don't know if they did testing or anything. My gut tells me that the ACX style (custom) coolers are going to be the best option, and that blower will just simply be louder for no good reason.

And I said this before, but I think if cooling was a major problem with this case, this forum thread would have a lot of people complaining about it. But I don't see anything like that.

end ramble

TLDR - Since the case won't suffer from poor airflow, blower type cooling is not needed.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Can't remember who mentioned to swap the MoBo at 1st I had the Asus but it was expensive that Gyga looked good, then would that Asrock be a whole better?
> 
> Doing my last Minute search, it seem that some don't like dual cards more complex issues game compatibilities?
> Now I'm second guessing on SLI and just stay on single GPU, but then I would have to lower the PSU so it won't be overkill.
> 
> no matter what i end up it would be better than my current laptop running at around 18FPS on low.


Dual cards work just fine. Nvidia has basically eliminated the last few issues with G sync. No more tearing, stuttering or lag.









ASROCK z87m OC Formula..........not much more than the board your looking at, but its vastly superior, in build quality, hardware and software. Its a serious performance board for reasonable cash.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157393&Tpk=z87m%20oc%20formula


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Khemist: Will that radiator fit in the case with the fittings up top instead of on the bottom?


http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=2

A couple of pics in here Zippy.

Zippy where in the world are you located?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> TLDR - Since the case won't suffer from poor airflow, blower type cooling is not needed.


I did some more reading on this topic this afternoon (in that same thread), and it seemed that there was one situation where having a "blower" type cooler was said to be preferable, even in a case that has good airflow. That is where you have two cards stacked on top of each other and buttressed up against a flat surface (ie in SLI/crossfire, such as in the TJ08), in such a way that there's no clearance for air to pass over the tops of the cards.

Apparently if there's no "breathing room" between the cards, the open type coolers tend to run abnormally hot or something. I could find very little information in the thread, but I saw people mention it several times, and it seemed to be "universally accepted" by most of the posters.

So I don't know anymore. They seemed to say that there's basically only one situation where a blower type cooler would be preferable, and that's the exact situation a case like the TJ08 is in.

I think if only using a single card in the TJ08, you're fine. Or even if there's a single PCI slot free between it and the next thing, probably fine too.

I suppose that might be why the Silverstone manual suggests using blower type coolers?

I wish there was more information on this topic.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I did some more reading on this topic this afternoon (in that same thread), and it seemed that there was one situation where having a "blower" type cooler was said to be preferable, even in a case that has good airflow. That is where you have two cards stacked on top of each other and buttressed up against a flat surface (ie in SLI/crossfire, such as in the TJ08), in such a way that there's no clearance for air to pass over the tops of the cards.
> 
> Apparently if there's no "breathing room" between the cards, the open type coolers tend to run abnormally hot or something. I could find very little information in the thread, but I saw people mention it several times, and it seemed to be "universally accepted" by most of the posters.
> 
> So I don't know anymore. They seemed to say that there's basically only one situation where a blower type cooler would be preferable, and that's the exact situation a case like the TJ08 is in.
> 
> I think if only using a single card in the TJ08, you're fine. Or even if there's a single PCI slot free between it and the next thing, probably fine too.
> 
> I suppose that might be why the Silverstone manual suggests using blower type coolers?
> 
> I wish there was more information on this topic.


You are doing a super job!!!

I just ordered all the parts and with that the open GPU 780 now I wonder if I should call and change it for the blower


----------



## cloudbuster

It look that Silverstone actually did some testing but dunno

http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en

Diagram A-2： In a positive pressure chassis, all heated air from the graphics card will exit the chassis, keeping overall temperature low.

Diagram B-2： In a positive pressure chassis, air will try to escape out of the chassis through all openings and exhaust fans. As a result, the fan in the graphics card cooler, which is designed to exhaust air out of the chassis, will work more efficiently with increased airflow and less noise.

Also found this review
http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/8
Quote:


> Even though the cards were running in SLI mode with roughly equivalent GPU usage being reported by GPU-Z, there was a 22°C temperature differential between them. The GPU in the card nearest the CPU socket ran at a toasty 88°C, while its counterpart was a less balmy 66°C. As you can see in the picture above, the card closest to the socket has its cooler blocked by the second graphics card. The motherboard's slot layout doesn't provide any options for putting more space between the two, so this issue would affect larger cases, as well.


Hmm what you guys think?? I think that having one of each would be better for SLI, the open fans on top the blower on the lower slot or the other way around?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Actually he is(I was actually referring to Lev25, but Cloudbuster also has the potential to go with 2 down the road too).....he is grabbing a 780 or 780 ti and did state he has plans for OCing. I agree a 760 is fine for one OC'd/over volted, but putting in a second down the road? No reason not to at least grab an 850w supply, especially when its of the same quality and roughly the same price. There is no downside to it. If anything he gains some subtle benefits(headroom,lower ripple,efficiency etc).


Yes, I know. You had his quote in your post.

Anyway, unless he is going to have an overclocked 3930K, there's no need for a high-end 760W PSU for just one overclocked GTX 780, unless that 780 will be overvolted. Don't talk about adding a 2nd card because he said he's just going to have the one card.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=2
> 
> A couple of pics in here Zippy.
> 
> Zippy where in the world are you located?


White Mountains New Hampshire.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> It look that Silverstone actually did some testing but dunno
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=wh_positive&area=en
> 
> Diagram A-2： In a positive pressure chassis, all heated air from the graphics card will exit the chassis, keeping overall temperature low.
> 
> Diagram B-2： In a positive pressure chassis, air will try to escape out of the chassis through all openings and exhaust fans. As a result, the fan in the graphics card cooler, which is designed to exhaust air out of the chassis, will work more efficiently with increased airflow and less noise.
> 
> Also found this review
> http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/8
> Hmm what you guys think?? I think that having one of each would be better for SLI, the open fans on top the blower on the lower slot or the other way around?


Stick with blower or liquid cooled gpu. I say just go with a Hydro Copper. That's what Im doing.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Stick with blower or liquid cooled gpu. I say just go with a Hydro Copper. That's what Im doing.


To late now, kinda (I can call and cancel the order for the blower) but I already ordered the 2 fan card. I also read some people have used a blower and a 2 fan card just fine. But two 2 fan card wont work.
I want the simplicity of AIR!


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Yes, I know. You had his quote in your post.
> 
> Anyway, unless he is going to have an overclocked 3930K, there's no need for a high-end 760W PSU for just one overclocked GTX 780, unless that 780 will be overvolted. Don't talk about adding a 2nd card because he said he's just going to have the one card.


thanks for the advice, I ordered the 850W and I be ordering a second GPU down the road just not right away.
The PSU would be overkill for a few months, until I get that second card.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> To late now, kinda (I can call and cancel the order for the blower) but I already ordered the 2 fan card. I also read some people have used a blower and a 2 fan card just fine. But two 2 fan card wont work.
> I want the simplicity of AIR!


Im sure it will work fine too, but a blower style cooled gpu does make more sense for this type of case.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> thanks for the advice, I ordered the 850W and I be ordering a second GPU down the road just not right away.
> The PSU would be overkill for a few months, until I get that second card.


To start you may not use the full output ability of the PSU, but its far from overkill IMO, you will be fine. Nothing wrong with running a PSU at half or less of its rated capacity. As stated it has its benefits, especially when a larger quality PSU ends up being cheaper than a smaller one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> To start you may not use the full output ability of the PSU, but its far from overkill IMO, you will be fine. Nothing wrong with running a PSU at half or less of its rated capacity. As stated it has its benefits, especially when a larger quality PSU ends up being cheaper than a smaller one.


No. If the absolute maximum power consumption is only 50% of the advertised continuous capacity, then the average efficiency is lower than what is advertised because the average power consumption will be a lot less than 50%. Not only that, but you can end up with higher ripple and other power delivery problems. The kind of PSUs that we are recommending here on OCN aren't low-quality crap where the advertised capacity is the absolute peak. You're dealing with a continuous capacity, the ability to deliver that wattage 24/7 if it's ever needed. PSUs were designed to deliver their advertised capacity. They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most. That would be a stupid design and one that I wouldn't invest my money in. Not at all.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No. If the absolute maximum power consumption is only 50% of the advertised continuous capacity, then the average efficiency is lower than what is advertised because the average power consumption will be a lot less than 50%. Not only that, but you can end up with higher ripple and other power delivery problems. The kind of PSUs that we are recommending here on OCN aren't low-quality crap where the advertised capacity is the absolute peak. You're dealing with a continuous capacity, the ability to deliver that wattage 24/7 if it's ever needed. PSUs were designed to deliver their advertised capacity. They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most. That would be a stupid design and one that I wouldn't invest my money in. Not at all.


Um, no, none of what you said makes any sense. Lower power draw % on a good PSU means less ripple. Ripple goes up with draw, not the other way around unless its a TERRIBLE unit.

Second, efficiency(which IMO is so overrated its really not worth talking about to begin with) has a range.......PSU's are plenty efficient from 10-60%. Pretty much all gold/platinum units are over 90% in that range. Its a non issue. Even if under peak conditions your only drawing 50-60% of total load capacity, then at idle your still going to be over 10% load. And being at a light load is not a bad thing. That means a cool and quiet running PSU.









Third, thermal load. A smaller PSU close to its maximum output ability will have a higher thermal load/stress on all its components vs a larger unit with the same draw across its components which are designed to handle higher amounts of power to begin with. There is no way around this. Talk to any competent electrical engineer and get some answers yourself.

These power supplies we are talking about that aren't [email protected], and are good quality units, are they still consumer/enthusiast products, not heavy duty/high load commercial/industrial PSU's. As good as they may be, they have limitations. Higher loads = more stress across individual components.

If initial cost is not a factor, there is again.....NO REASON not to grab a larger PSU of identical mfg. You just cannot grasp that concept.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Khemist: How much room do you have on the sides of that 200mm radiator? When you put the panels on does it touch them? Also what length graphics card can you squeeze in there with it? Can you take measurements for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more up close pics of that radiator and the corners etc how it fits into the case at all corners? Appreciated!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/iwph.jpg/

About 295mm from front rad fins to pci bracket.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/19/wn1n.jpg/

Only a couple of mm to spare on side of rad.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/f0s7.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/5bam.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/7/u46i.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/s4gf.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/yusz.jpg/



Should give you some idea.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Khemist: If you wanted to, could you flip the radiator so the fittings are on top? If so would it block or impede on the bottom 5.25" drive bay?


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Also, does the stock 180mm fan just bolt right up to it?


----------



## ZippyPinhead

And last, how thick is that radiator? And whats the max length for a video card? I saw the ruler shot, but not sure where video cards are measured from on the I/O slot end to get their length specification.........


----------



## cloudbuster

Any other cable that I would have to order??
I ordered everything but the fan controller

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($222.00 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z87M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($164.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($529.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ NCIX US)
*Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.98 @ OutletPC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.98 @ OutletPC)
*Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
*Total:* $1508.87


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Khemist: If you wanted to, could you flip the radiator so the fittings are on top? If so would it block or impede on the bottom 5.25" drive bay?


Will have to check next time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Also, does the stock 180mm fan just bolt right up to it?


Yeah it does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> And last, how thick is that radiator? And whats the max length for a video card? I saw the ruler shot, but not sure where video cards are measured from on the I/O slot end to get their length specification.........


Radiator is 45mm thick and there is 295mm from the front radiator fins to the pci blanking plate.


----------



## 66racer

Ok im late to the party on this 180/200mm discussion but I had my 180mm radiator in push/pull with the ap181 and it moved A TON of air. Only downside is max card length that way is 10.5" I think. My asus gtx770 barely fit if you need an idea. I wouldn't switch the 180mm fan.

This case does cool well but cant compare to larger cases obviously with more fans. When everything is on a heavy oc temps are still good but a few degrees warmer than a mid tower atx.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Any other cable that I would have to order??
> I ordered everything but the fan controller
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor ($222.00 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 82.9 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock Z87M OC Formula Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($164.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($82.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Disk ($139.99 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 780 3GB Video Card ($529.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($99.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* XFX ProSeries 850W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($114.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Optical Drive:* Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer ($17.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 - OEM (64-bit) ($94.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Other:* Sunbeam 20W Rheosmart PCI Slot Smart Fan Controller ($10.99)
> *Total:* $1508.87


Smart move goin with the ASROCK matx board. Absolute best board out there for the z87 chipset IMO.







You will LOVE it.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ok im late to the party on this 180/200mm discussion but I had my 180mm radiator in push/pull with the ap181 and it moved A TON of air. Only downside is max card length that way is 10.5" I think. My asus gtx770 barely fit if you need an idea. I wouldn't switch the 180mm fan.
> 
> This case does cool well but cant compare to larger cases obviously with more fans. When everything is on a heavy oc temps are still good but a few degrees warmer than a mid tower atx.


Well I bought the AP182 Silverstone 180mm fan, and it pushes even more air. Can't see that being a bad thing, plus it has stronger static pressure under restriction.

What 180mm radiator are you using? What thickness? You also say push/pull so I assume you have 2 180mm fans? I only planned on doing one in push config.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Well Khemist says about 11.5"(295mm) space for gpu card with one fan and 45mm radiator.

66Racer says 10.5" roughly and the assumption is with 2 fans and a 45mm thick radiator..............25.4mm ='s 1 inch. So assuming my assumption is correct his measurement of 10.5" with the extra fan would make sense. I just want to get a confirmation on this though from him.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Well I bought the AP182 Silverstone 180mm fan, and it pushes even more air. Can't see that being a bad thing, plus it has stronger static pressure under restriction.
> 
> What 180mm radiator are you using? What thickness? You also say push/pull so I assume you have 2 180mm fans? I only planned on doing one in push config.


Im at work so a little restricted but was the magicool 180mm. I had to cut a part of the mobo tray to clear the second fan. Your should be more than ok with one fan, especially since its an ap182. I should still have pics up in my nerd box below.

One fan is enough for the liquid cooling duties, on high air flow on the other side was acceptable, but I just wanted as much air flow as possible since I always run a max 24/7 oc on everything.

The single radiator actually did well with the 770 and 2700k too, adding another 120mm didnt really help much and I would try without one since the case can become a bit of an oven, the radiator just gets heat soaked anyways. After adding another 120mm I decided its best to leave the rear 120mm for a fan alone in my situation at least.

A 180mm has more fin surface area than a 240mm anyways from the calculation someone shared with me, a 200mm even more so and it explains the great cooling a 180mm+ radiator offers.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

OK so case length is 385mm.

Im doing EVGA's GTX 780 hydro copper(2 of them). They are 10.5" long or 267mm in lngth.......we will call it 270mm to be safe.

The front bezel I assume to where the 180mm fan mounts to is what? 15mm thick?

The AP Silverstone fans are 32mm thick. So 2 of those would be 64mm.

Then a 45mm thick radiator.

So Subtract 64mm(2 fans) and the radiator 45mm plus front bezel 15mm.....124mm combined from 385mm That gives me 261mm..........so in reality there is 6mm worth of discrepancy here.........which could be offset by front bezel thickness.........it would be very close for me to squeeze in a push/pull fan config with a 45mm radiator. But I could do it with a slim 35mm radiator from Magicool.

The big question though is what would work best?

These items here are what are constants that will not change:

A. i7 4770k (mild or no OCing)
B. 2 GTX 780 Hydro Coppers(Mild or OCing)
C. 180mm radiator(not sure if 35 or 45mm)
D. Single bay reservoir in one of the 5.25" bays.
E. Apogee Drive 2 pump/cpu cold plate combo
F. AP182 fan replacing stock AP181
G. High cfm 120mm exhaust fan

The variables........

A. Would adding a 2nd "pull" 180mm fan aid in cooling for the 180mm radiator? Im not sure what you gain going push/pull vs just push or pull..........
B. If so would 2 fans(push/pull) and a thinner 35mm radiator be more effective than a single fan and a 45mm thick radiator?
C. Can I get away with effectively cooling 2 GPU's and a CPU with 1 180mm radiator and reservoir?
D. If not would just adding a second reservoir(ie: more water volume) be enough? I would prefer to not install a rear 120mm radiator on the exhaust fan port.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im at work so a little restricted but was the magicool 180mm. I had to cut a part of the mobo tray to clear the second fan. Your should be more than ok with one fan, especially since its an ap182. I should still have pics up in my nerd box below.
> 
> One fan is enough for the liquid cooling duties, on high air flow on the other side was acceptable, but I just wanted as much air flow as possible since I always run a max 24/7 oc on everything.
> 
> The single radiator actually did well with the 770 and 2700k too, adding another 120mm didnt really help much and I would try without one since the case can become a bit of an oven, the radiator just gets heat soaked anyways. After adding another 120mm I decided its best to leave the rear 120mm for a fan alone in my situation at least.
> 
> A 180mm has more fin surface area than a 240mm anyways from the calculation someone shared with me, a 200mm even more so and it explains the great cooling a 180mm+ radiator offers.


OK, so to fit push/pull with 35mm thick radiator and 2 32mm fans you had to cut into motherboard tray a bit. Thanks for that info. So what do you think about going with the AP182 and Alphacool's 45mm thick radiator? Im assuming the 10mm extra thickness in the rad. might give me a bit more cooling without needing to cut into the mb tray?

It sounds to me like this radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18788/ex-rad-486/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Single_180mm_Radiator.html

Will suit my needs and work nicely with the AP182 fan without worrying about cutting/mods. The question is, will it along with a single bay reservoir be enough for 1 cpu and 2 gpu's?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> OK so case length is 385mm.
> 
> Im doing EVGA's GTX 780 hydro copper(2 of them). They are 10.5" long or 267mm in lngth.......we will call it 270mm to be safe.
> 
> The front bezel I assume to where the 180mm fan mounts to is what? 15mm thick?
> 
> The AP Silverstone fans are 32mm thick. So 2 of those would be 64mm.
> 
> Then a 45mm thick radiator.
> 
> So Subtract 64mm(2 fans) and the radiator 45mm plus front bezel 15mm.....124mm combined from 385mm That gives me 261mm..........so in reality there is 6mm worth of discrepancy here.........which could be offset by front bezel thickness.........it would be very close for me to squeeze in a push/pull fan config with a 45mm radiator. But I could do it with a slim 35mm radiator from Magicool.
> 
> The big question though is what would work best?
> 
> These items here are what are constants that will not change:
> 
> A. i7 4770k (mild or no OCing)
> B. 2 GTX 780 Hydro Coppers(Mild or OCing)
> C. 180mm radiator(not sure if 35 or 45mm)
> D. Single bay reservoir in one of the 5.25" bays.
> E. Apogee Drive 2 pump/cpu cold plate combo
> F. AP182 fan replacing stock AP181
> G. High cfm 120mm exhaust fan
> 
> The variables........
> 
> A. Would adding a 2nd "pull" 180mm fan aid in cooling for the 180mm radiator? Im not sure what you gain going push/pull vs just push or pull..........
> B. If so would 2 fans(push/pull) and a thinner 35mm radiator be more effective than a single fan and a 45mm thick radiator?
> C. Can I get away with effectively cooling 2 GPU's and a CPU with 1 180mm radiator and reservoir?
> D. If not would just adding a second reservoir(ie: more water volume) be enough? I would prefer to not install a rear 120mm radiator on the exhaust fan port.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> OK, so to fit push/pull with 35mm thick radiator and 2 32mm fans you had to cut into motherboard tray a bit. Thanks for that info. So what do you think about going with the AP182 and Alphacool's 45mm thick radiator? Im assuming the 10mm extra thickness in the rad. might give me a bit more cooling without needing to cut into the mb tray?
> 
> It sounds to me like this radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18788/ex-rad-486/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Single_180mm_Radiator.html
> 
> Will suit my needs and work nicely with the AP182 fan without worrying about cutting/mods. The question is, will it along with a single bay reservoir be enough for 1 cpu and 2 gpu's?


Personally, I would really try to do a slim radiator (35mm) and do a push/pull. I have seen martin from martins liquid labs mention thicker radiators dont really lower temps, they just add capacity. It was in one of these threads he mentioned it but cant remember it so take it for what it is. Here is his site if you havent seen it.
http://martinsliquidlab.org/

I just remeasured my asus gtx770 to be sure and its EXACTLY 10.5" so if the evga is the same size it will work with push/pull. You get sooo much air flow its great to have during gaming or whatever you do to stress the system. Im sure you will be fine with your system on one 180mm since your not super into overclocking but its almost like an experiment at this point.

I can tell you with 84-86F ambient I was able to run my 2700k at 4.8ghz, gtx 770 overvolted at 1.397v 1463mhz with a 180mm push/pull and a rear 120mm (push/pull speed about 50%) and temps were good. GPU in the 54-56c range and the cpu in the 62-64c range. The 120mm didnt lower temps more than 1-2c, if you dont need one, I wouldnt run one. Keep in mind your going custom so your temps may be 2-4c lower than mine. I have a makeshift modded loop.

I want to be clear that you will have enough cooling to safely run the computer with one 180mm radiator, but you may need to add a 120mm in the rear if temps are higher than they should. I am just nervous because of the 780sli. If it were just one I wouldnt break a sweat.

edit
Corrected gpu temps. Found bf3 data gaming at 1463mhz in the tj08e with my loop. Notes say 82F ambient temp, 1463mhz 7600mhz memory, bf3 ultra operation 925 map 64p. The antec kuhler 920 built in temp reading shows liquid temp of 37c.


By the way, here is a picture of the mobo tray where it was cut, currently the case is not in use.


----

Here is the clearance


----------



## Leviathan25

I got my power supply in yesterday, which was the last part I needed to start testing the pc and playing around with it.

This is the power supply and blu ray player installed:


This is the motherboard and all parts installed:


The back:


First power on (all fans running, all components have power):


And bios screen:


My monitor had two inputs - an HDMI and an RGB port. I plugged both in because I wasn't sure which would default to working. After installing windows 8.1, I found that the OS would run for about 3 minutes before the screen would lock up. After restarting it would not pass the login screen (and would often not even get to the login screen). I spent an hour and a half troubleshooting this, including re-installing windows 3 times, before googling the issue and finding that windows 8.1 doesn't like both monitor ports being plugged in like that. After unplugging one of the video inputs, it worked fine, and I was able to use it again.

I enabled the XMP settings on the RAM to use the higher speed. Seemed to boot fine.

After this I started installing the drivers from the motherboard disk one at a time, restarting the computer after each install.

When I hit the integrated graphics (intel graphics) installation, it required a reboot. After reboot, it started running some kind of utility that "tested" the graphics. This utility broke/crashed with some kind of error, and the computer locked up. I rebooted, and it would not get past login (spinny thing just kept spinning, until it completely locked up). I rebooted again and it went straight into BIOS (very very quickly). I exited and "saved settings", and then the pc went completely black. No bios. Nothing.

I unpluged and replugged power. I took the RAM int and out one at a time. It just completely stopped working. All the fans are spinning up when I power it on, and everything appears to have power.

The motherboard and case do not have a built in speaker, so I can't get any error code beeps.

I only have two theories as to what happened.
1. The motherboard blew out when it tried to run that graphics driver test.
2. The bios somehow turned off integrated graphics on its own.

Re #2 - I tried resetting CMOS, but nothing happened. And that doesn't make any sense anyway.

I think my motherboard has died. I only got about 30 minutes with the PC









I'm trying to decide now whether to RMA the motherboard, order a computer speaker to see if I can get it beeping error codes, or just order a new (better) motherboard and scrap it altogether.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It just completely stopped working. All the fans are spinning up when I power it on, and everything appears to have power.
> 
> The motherboard and case do not have a built in speaker, so I can't get any error code beeps.
> 
> I only have two theories as to what happened.
> 1. The motherboard blew out when it tried to run that graphics driver test.
> 2. The bios somehow turned off integrated graphics on its own.
> 
> Re #2 - I tried resetting CMOS, but nothing happened. And that doesn't make any sense anyway.
> 
> I think my motherboard has died. I only got about 30 minutes with the PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide now whether to RMA the motherboard, order a computer speaker to see if I can get it beeping error codes, or just order a new (better) motherboard and scrap it altogether.


Just got off the phone with the people I purchased the motherboard from. They said they have seen this before, and that I should unplug the PSU, take the battery out of the MB, and put the CMOS jumper in "clear CMOS" mode and leave it overnight. Then try in the morning. I hope it works.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Just got off the phone with the people I purchased the motherboard from. They said they have seen this before, and that I should unplug the PSU, take the battery out of the MB, and put the CMOS jumper in "clear CMOS" mode and leave it overnight. Then try in the morning. I hope it works.


Overnight? Unplug the PS from the motherboard (both cables) so that power in its capacitors do not maintain the CMOS values. Then remove the battery, move the jumper to the "Clear CMOS" position, and wait a minute or two. Next, put the battery back in, wait another couple of minutes, and then move the jumper back to the normal position. Finally, plug the PS cables back into the motherboard and then plus the PS back into your electrical outlet. Now try booting. Hopefully, it will boot up. If it does, I'd go right into the BIOS and load the Safe Defaults, Save, and exit to reboot. Good luck!


----------



## Qrash

I found this tip in a thread on Tom's Hardware:

I had a same problem. I resolved with a easy solution. In the BIOS disable C3/C6 state support in the menu "Frequency settings" => "Advanced CPU core features".

I hope you can get it working again.


----------



## Qrash

...also, make sure when you enter the BIOS after clearing it that you remember to set the SATA mode back to AHCI (or IDE), which ever was the mode it was in when you installed Windows.


----------



## Leviathan25

Tried to reset CMOS, but it just got worse the more I fiddled with it. The motherboard is dead. I'll have to RMA it.


----------



## nichouheguo

I'm seriously considering ditching my atx motherboard and case and getting a maximus iv gene and this case. Decisions, decisions


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> No. If the absolute maximum power consumption is only 50% of the advertised continuous capacity, then the average efficiency is lower than what is advertised because the average power consumption will be a lot less than 50%. Not only that, but you can end up with higher ripple and other power delivery problems. The kind of PSUs that we are recommending here on OCN aren't low-quality crap where the advertised capacity is the absolute peak. You're dealing with a continuous capacity, the ability to deliver that wattage 24/7 if it's ever needed. PSUs were designed to deliver their advertised capacity. They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most. That would be a stupid design and one that I wouldn't invest my money in. Not at all.


Your statement Re PSU's: "......They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most......." Agreed, that is absolutely correct. However, Power efficiency graphs for many quality PSU's indicate that they deliver maximum efficiency somewhere in the range of 45-55% of rated wattage. Hence, one COULD have a too higher wattage PSU if absolute efficiency was desired. eg a Seasonic 1000 watt Gold - efficiency graphs show around 87% efficiency at 20% and Maximum load and 90% efficiency at 50% load. Hence it would be false economy to pay for a 1000 watt unit if total calculated maximum loading was only to be 30%. In which case, one would only require the 600/650 Watt unit for it to operate at 50% maximum output and ultimate efficiency.

Cheers


----------



## cloudbuster

Hey Lev I hope you can fix your issue soon, that my biggest fear after I put all together the setup.
Did you order ones of those giant coolers?


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> OK, so to fit push/pull with 35mm thick radiator and 2 32mm fans you had to cut into motherboard tray a bit. Thanks for that info. So what do you think about going with the AP182 and Alphacool's 45mm thick radiator? Im assuming the 10mm extra thickness in the rad. might give me a bit more cooling without needing to cut into the mb tray?
> 
> It sounds to me like this radiator: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/18788/ex-rad-486/Alphacool_NexXxoS_XT45_Full_Copper_Single_180mm_Radiator.html
> 
> Will suit my needs and work nicely with the AP182 fan without worrying about cutting/mods. The question is, will it along with a single bay reservoir be enough for 1 cpu and 2 gpu's?


If space is tight, Enermax T.B.Apollish 180mm fans are only 20MM thickness. ie. UCTA18A-BL 180 x 180 X 20 mm

Cheers


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Your statement Re PSU's: "......They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most......." Agreed, that is absolutely correct. However, Power efficiency graphs for many quality PSU's indicate that they deliver maximum efficiency somewhere in the range of 45-55% of rated wattage. Hence, one COULD have a too higher wattage PSU if absolute efficiency was desired. eg a Seasonic 1000 watt Gold - efficiency graphs show around 87% efficiency at 20% and Maximum load and 90% efficiency at 50% load. Hence it would be false economy to pay for a 1000 watt unit if total calculated maximum loading was only to be 30%. In which case, one would only require the 600/650 Watt unit for it to operate at 50% maximum output and ultimate efficiency.
> 
> Cheers


It would be false economy to buy a larger PSU only when you take into account total cost(cost of PSU and actual electrical use.). But what if the larger PSU ends up being cheaper?

For me I calculate that if I ran a larger PSU and it happened to run say 2-3% less efficient averaged than a smaller unit for a given load it would only equate to a couple dollars of electrical bill savings over the course of an entire year.

So if the larger unit was say only 10-15 bucks lower in cost and did happen to be 2-3% less efficient, that would mean that over the course of 4-5 years the total layout in cash(PSU plus electrical consumption) would be the same vs. a smaller unit that ran more efficiently over that time period regardless. And this is from an economic standpoint ONLY. In reality who here really worries about a few bucks........especially when its spread out over years.

Which is why I don't mind recommending larger PSU's, especially when quality cheaper ones are available. Running at lower load capacities has many advantages for both the PSU and the components it powers.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Your statement Re PSU's: "......They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most......." Agreed, that is absolutely correct. However, Power efficiency graphs for many quality PSU's indicate that they deliver maximum efficiency somewhere in the range of 45-55% of rated wattage. Hence, one COULD have a too higher wattage PSU if absolute efficiency was desired. eg a Seasonic 1000 watt Gold - efficiency graphs show around 87% efficiency at 20% and Maximum load and 90% efficiency at 50% load. Hence it would be false economy to pay for a 1000 watt unit if total calculated maximum loading was only to be 30%. In which case, one would only require the 600/650 Watt unit for it to operate at 50% maximum output and ultimate efficiency.
> 
> Cheers


Yep adding to this, you should carefully gauge the power requirements of your system to figure out what PSU is best. A useful website for this is: http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/

Then thoroughly research the efficiency of any prospective PSU you think fits your requirements (price, features etc.). A great starting point is the short list provided at: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_PSUs

For example the power consumption of my build (PS07 with i7 4770k @4.6ghz-1.4v and GTX [email protected]) at 90% component usage (i.e. everything running at full load which will never happen under normal usage outside of maybe benchmarking) is *451w* and my system idles at *50w*. If I went with the Seasonic X1050 (1kw+) which is only 91% efficient over 250-500w range I'm wasting energy as most of the time my system uses <200w, which equates to more heat and noise. A PSU with max output in the range of 500-600w is instead a better choice accounting for electrolytic capacitor ageing. Thus I went with a Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W PSU that is 91% efficient from 150-520w. A PSU rated at >600w only makes sense if you're thinking about multi-gpu builds.

With regards to idle power usage you might find this interesting


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> If I went with the Seasonic X1050 (1kw+) which is only 91% efficient over 250-500w range I'm wasting energy as most of the time my system uses <200w, which equates to more heat and noise.


Not neccessarily true, at idle, or power draw at less than 150-200 watts on an overly large PSU you know your only drawing a few watts worth of heat at best, at such lower power draw a large PSU even if its a percentage point or 2 lower in efficiency vs a smaller unit will not put out any significant heat, and heat across all components combined on the PSU will be lower. Efficiency only marginally comes into play when your drawing a lot of power. But at low loads? Nope. Talking the difference of a couple of watts at most.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Hey Lev I hope you can fix your issue soon, that my biggest fear after I put all together the setup.
> Did you order ones of those giant coolers?


I've boxed it back up and contacted the seller for RMA. I tried fixing it, but it just got worse and worse the more I worked with it.

I ordered a Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A, but it hasn't come in yet. I'm worried about it fitting inside the case honestly. from the onset, it doesn't look like it should fit, but if it does, it will be extremely tight.

In any case, with christmas coming, it will probably be 2 weeks or more before I can get a replacement.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Yep adding to this, you should carefully gauge the power requirements of your system to figure out what PSU is best. A useful website for this is: http://www.thermaltake.outervision.com/
> 
> Then thoroughly research the efficiency of any prospective PSU you think fits your requirements (price, features etc.). A great starting point is the short list provided at: http://www.silentpcreview.com/Recommended_PSUs
> 
> For example the power consumption of my build (PS07 with i7 4770k @4.6ghz-1.4v and GTX [email protected]) at 90% component usage (i.e. everything running at full load which will never happen under normal usage outside of maybe benchmarking) is *451w* and my system idles at *50w*. If I went with the Seasonic X1050 (1kw+) which is only 91% efficient over 250-500w range I'm wasting energy as most of the time my system uses <200w, which equates to more heat and noise. A PSU with max output in the range of 500-600w is instead a better choice accounting for electrolytic capacitor ageing. Thus I went with a Seasonic Platinum Fanless 520W PSU that is 91% efficient from 150-520w. A PSU rated at >600w only makes sense if you're thinking about multi-gpu builds.
> 
> With regards to idle power usage you might find this interesting


Interesting power use. My idle in my system is about 120watt amd gaming 390watt. Well actually havent tested since the over volt but at stock volt on the 770 at 1345mhz it was.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I've boxed it back up and contacted the seller for RMA. I tried fixing it, but it just got worse and worse the more I worked with it.
> 
> I ordered a Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A, but it hasn't come in yet. I'm worried about it fitting inside the case honestly. from the onset, it doesn't look like it should fit, but if it does, it will be extremely tight.
> 
> In any case, with christmas coming, it will probably be 2 weeks or more before I can get a replacement.


It is unfortunate timing running into trouble so close to the Christmas break. You're in NZ aren't you who'd you buy from?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> It is unfortunate timing running into trouble so close to the Christmas break. You're in NZ aren't you who'd you buy from?


The main guts I bought from computer lounge - mb, processor, ram, and hdd. The rest were from different places - pcforce, alphacity, platyech, techworld, etc... I basically just grabbed items here and there whenever someone had a sale.

I called Computer Lounge today and got an RMA number for the motherboard, but I'm sending the entire PC to them (I spoke to them about it). I'm just going to have them finish the project for me. I don't know what killed the motherboard. It was probably a bad one, but it might have been the power supply or something else. I don't want to deal with months of "back and forth" trying to figure out what part is bad on the PC, so I'm just going to pay them whatever it costs to finish it out. They won't be back from Christmas break until mid January, so it'll be a while before my next update.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I ordered a Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A, but it hasn't come in yet. I'm worried about it fitting inside the case honestly. from the onset, it doesn't look like it should fit, but if it does, it will be extremely tight.


The HR02 will fit fine, its a tight but it will. I used the original HR02 (not the macho) on my past build on the TJ08-E, and builded for a friend on PS-07 + Thermarlight HR02 Macho Rev A, and in both i had no issues with the cooler. The only recommendation i would give you is connect everything like fans and specially the 8pin cpu power before you mount the removable motherboard tray, as there is very little room to do anything after its mounted, unless you have really small hands. Only issue that you might have is if you GPU has screwes sticking out the backplate, like for example the Artic Accelero Extreme III or Prolimatek MK-26, but still its not a big deal either.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The HR02 will fit fine, its a tight but it will. I used the original HR02 (not the macho) on my past build on the TJ08-E, and builded for a friend on PS-07 + Thermarlight HR02 Macho Rev A, and in both i had no issues with the cooler. The only recommendation i would give you is connect everything like fans and specially the 8pin cpu power before you mount the removable motherboard tray, as there is very little room to do anything after its mounted, unless you have really small hands. Only issue that you might have is if you GPU has screwes sticking out the backplate, like for example the Artic Accelero Extreme III or Prolimatek MK-26, but still its not a big deal either.


b

Thank you, that's exactly what I was hoping. I appreciate the information.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Your statement Re PSU's: "......They weren't designed to only have 50% of that capacity being used at the absolute most......." Agreed, that is absolutely correct. However, Power efficiency graphs for many quality PSU's indicate that they deliver maximum efficiency somewhere in the range of 45-55% of rated wattage. Hence, one COULD have a too higher wattage PSU if absolute efficiency was desired. eg a Seasonic 1000 watt Gold - efficiency graphs show around 87% efficiency at 20% and Maximum load and 90% efficiency at 50% load. Hence it would be false economy to pay for a 1000 watt unit if total calculated maximum loading was only to be 30%. In which case, one would only require the 600/650 Watt unit for it to operate at 50% maximum output and ultimate efficiency.
> 
> Cheers


It is not good to have the absolute maximum power draw only being 50%. This reduces the average efficiency quite a bit because the average power draw is then a lot lower than 50%. It is best to have the *average* power consumption being about 50%. This gets you the best average efficiency, thereby giving you the best efficiency overall.

Also, it is not good to use a power supply calculator unless you know how to use it in order to get reasonably accurate results. Most people do not know how and so most people end up with results that are extremely bloated.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> It would be false economy to buy a larger PSU only when you take into account total cost(cost of PSU and actual electrical use.). But what if the larger PSU ends up being cheaper?
> 
> For me I calculate that if I ran a larger PSU and it happened to run say 2-3% less efficient averaged than a smaller unit for a given load it would only equate to a couple dollars of electrical bill savings over the course of an entire year.
> 
> So if the larger unit was say only 10-15 bucks lower in cost and did happen to be 2-3% less efficient, that would mean that over the course of 4-5 years the total layout in cash(PSU plus electrical consumption) would be the same vs. a smaller unit that ran more efficiently over that time period regardless. And this is from an economic standpoint ONLY. In reality who here really worries about a few bucks........especially when its spread out over years.
> 
> Which is why I don't mind recommending larger PSU's, especially when quality cheaper ones are available. Running at lower load capacities has many advantages for both the PSU and the components it powers.


Hmmm.... what have I stirred up here.... Zippy, Re. your comment: "what if the larger PSU ended up cheaper" - I guess that is relevant, assuming that the larger unit would physically fit the intended application. I have been using Seasonic X series and unfortunately, they don't get cheaper here as the rated wattage increases.

Cheers


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hmmm.... what have I stirred up here.... Zippy, Re. your comment: "what if the larger PSU ended up cheaper" - I guess that is relevant, assuming that the larger unit would physically fit the intended application. I have been using Seasonic X series and unfortunately, they don't get cheaper here as the rated wattage increases.
> 
> Cheers


If you find a larger PSU that's being sold for a lower price than the smaller one, then ask before you buy because it could be a lower quality unit. Here in the States, the very first example that I can think of is comparing the Rosewill HIVE Series to the Rosewill CAPSTONE Series. However, let's compare the 750W HIVE to the 650W Capstone:

750W HIVE's specs:

+12V capacity: 648W

The 750W capacity is only good up to an internal PSU temperature of 40°C, which is only 104°F

It's Bronze-rated (some people care about this, but I don't. It's mostly marketing hype)

It has lower quality capacitors inside (I don't remember much, but I think they're rated for 85°C?)

650W CAPSTONE's specs:

+12V capacity of 648W

The 650W capacity is good up to an internal PSU temperature of 50°C, which is 122°F.

It's Gold-rated

It has high-quality Japanese capacitors, rated for up to 105°C

The 750W HIVE is cheaper, but is it really worth it? No. The majority of modern systems run on 12V power, and here we have a 750W and a 650W PSU that both have the same +12V capacity of 648W. So, you tell me which one you'd rather have. 

There are lots of examples like this.

Now, someone might say, "But the HIVE series is modular". Yeah, well there's a modular version of the CAPSTONE Series and it's the same specs as the non-modular version.

The PSU is an investment, so make it a good one. Don't go for the larger PSU if you don't need it just because it's cheaper. If it's cheaper, then there's probably a very good reason *why* it's cheaper.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hmmm.... what have I stirred up here.... Zippy, Re. your comment: "what if the larger PSU ended up cheaper" - I guess that is relevant, assuming that the larger unit would physically fit the intended application. I have been using Seasonic X series and unfortunately, they don't get cheaper here as the rated wattage increases.
> 
> Cheers


Well, its not irrelevant here in the US. I found a few LARGER PSU's(same mfg and design) to be cheaper than some smaller ones. I went with the bigger one.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Well, its not irrelevant here in the US. I found a few LARGER PSU's(same mfg and design) to be cheaper than some smaller ones. I went with the bigger one.


Well yeah, sometimes there are sales, discounts, promotional codes, etc. On average, if you're comparing a smaller and larger PSU that are from the same manufacturer and same series, then the larger one is going to have the higher price. The only way it would be lower is if there's a sale, some kind of discount, a promotional code, or if you're comparing like say a 450W to a 550W PSU. Sometimes in the lower wattage ranges, the larger PSU is either the same price or slightly cheaper, but not always.

Sometimes though, comparing two PSUs in the same series but of different wattages doesn't guarantee that you're getting two PSUs built on the same platform. One could be lower in quality than the other with lower quality capacitors and things like that.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> It is unfortunate timing running into trouble so close to the Christmas break. You're in NZ aren't you who'd you buy from?


Hi Void
The Thermalright Macho should fit in the TJ..... others have fitted them. There is a photo of one fitted in an earlier post to give you an idea of the build.

While searching for a Macho HR-02, on the Thermalright website a few months ago, it was not listed - only a Macho Rev.A. I asked Thermalright if it was the same cooler or if there were any differences.
They advised that they have deleted the HR-02 reference, now called it a "Macho Rev.A" instead, and there is no difference except for the addition of Socket LGA2011 support.

Did you say that you are in NZ ?? I enquired about one about 2 weeks ago and was advised that his supplier had it in stock for delivery.

http://techworld.co.nz/thermalright-macho-reva-cooler-p-44726.html. - unfortunately now on Holiday until 06 January.

Cheers


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> It is not good to have the absolute maximum power draw only being 50%. This reduces the average efficiency quite a bit because the average power draw is then a lot lower than 50%. It is best to have the *average* power consumption being about 50%. This gets you the best average efficiency, thereby giving you the best efficiency overall.


Once again you toss out a blanket statement without really having much knowledge in PSU's............No reason not to oversize your PSU a bit.

So please post empirical data, facts and links showing that efficiency gets significantly reduced if power load is less than 50%. This is a joke and misconception and its different from design to design.

Whats not different though is that larger PSU's run cooler at lighter loads and have overall better regulation and ripple control.

BUt yet again here ya go tossing out the silly and useless "efficiency" card.

Here is an example:
Quote:


> Results from Coolermaster V1000 HOT load tests
> Test # +3.3V +5V +12V DC Watts/
> AC Watts AC
> Input Eff. P.F. Intake/
> Exhaust
> Progressive load tests
> 1 1.5A 1.5A 15.5A 204.3W/
> 225.7W 119.5V 90.5% 0.982 27°C/
> 29°C
> 3.33V 5.01V 12.06V
> 2 3A 3A 31A 405.0W/
> 443.7W 119.0V 91.3% 0.987 34°C/
> 39°C
> 3.32V 5.00V 12.02V
> 3 3.5A 3.5A 38.5A 501.4W/
> 549.9W 119.2V 91.2% 0.991 37°C/
> 45°C
> 3.32V 5.00V 12.01V
> 4 5.5A 5.5A 62A 798.9W/
> 893.9W 117.8V 89.4% 0.994 43°C/
> 52°C
> 3.31V 4.99V 11.95V
> 5 7A 7A 77A 995W/
> 1132W 118.1V 87.9% 0.995 46°C/
> 58°C
> 3.31V 4.99V 11.94V
> CL1 15A 15A 0A 129.5W/
> 155.0W 119.2V 83.5% 0.991 32°C/
> 37°C
> 3.31V 5.00V 12.07V
> CL2 0A 0A 83A 997W/
> 1130W 116.3V 88.2% 0.996 42°C/
> 53°C


This is the hot box test on the v1000. Notice how its most efficient from 20-50% being above 90% at all times? But then at higher loads it drops down into the high 80% range. This test alone contradicts the bull you constantly spew on efficiency with PSU's.

Regardless.............its POINTLESS. Who cares about a point or 2 of efficiency?!?!?!?!? Really Two Cables????? Do you have a direct link to your electric companies usage draw to your house? Are you really worried about literally a few pennies per month difference in your own electrical bill? Because it seems like your worried about everyone elses thinking efficiency is such an important statistic for a quality PS..........







Did you know that you could probably find more pennies on the grounds in front of your street quicker in an hour than you could save money by worrying about a few percentage points on a PC PSU in a months time? Pretty true.









Instead of worrying about recommending the smallest wattage size for everyone to get based on potentially a false idea that efficiency will increase in any noticeable fashion other than maybe a benchmark, you should concentrate more on what a PSU is really intended to do.

Give tight voltage control and reduce ripple/noise from the line. This is the PSU's main job first and foremost.

BtW my XFX 850w unit at idle(little over 100 watts or roughly a 10-15% load)shows to be about 91-92% efficient with about 8-10 watts of heat dissipation.....in other words it runs real cool and silent. What would I have gained by going with a PSU that I was recommended be around 200 watts smaller originally? I would have actually spent about $20-25 more, so beyond the lighter wallet is my question.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> If you find a larger PSU that's being sold for a lower price than the smaller one, then ask before you buy because it could be a lower quality unit. Here in the States, the very first example that I can think of is comparing the Rosewill HIVE Series to the Rosewill CAPSTONE Series. However, let's compare the 750W HIVE to the 650W Capstone:
> 
> 750W HIVE's specs:
> 
> +12V capacity: 648W
> The 750W capacity is only good up to an internal PSU temperature of 40°C, which is only 104°F
> It's Bronze-rated (some people care about this, but I don't. It's mostly marketing hype)
> It has lower quality capacitors inside (I don't remember much, but I think they're rated for 85°C?)
> 
> 650W CAPSTONE's specs:
> 
> +12V capacity of 648W
> The 650W capacity is good up to an internal PSU temperature of 50°C, which is 122°F.
> It's Gold-rated
> It has high-quality Japanese capacitors, rated for up to 105°C
> 
> The 750W HIVE is cheaper, but is it really worth it? No. The majority of modern systems run on 12V power, and here we have a 750W and a 650W PSU that both have the same +12V capacity of 648W. So, you tell me which one you'd rather have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are lots of examples like this.
> 
> Now, someone might say, "But the HIVE series is modular". Yeah, well there's a modular version of the CAPSTONE Series and it's the same specs as the non-modular version.
> 
> The PSU is an investment, so make it a good one. Don't go for the larger PSU if you don't need it just because it's cheaper. If it's cheaper, then there's probably a very good reason *why* it's cheaper.


Yes, two cables you have said it all..... Japanese 105 degree Caps, and preferably solid.... NO, 85 degree China/Taiwan electrolytic caps to leak....


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwoCables*
> 
> Well yeah, sometimes there are sales, discounts, promotional codes, etc. On average, if you're comparing a smaller and larger PSU that are from the same manufacturer and same series, then the larger one is going to have the higher price. The only way it would be lower is if there's a sale, some kind of discount, a promotional code, or if you're comparing like say a 450W to a 550W PSU. Sometimes in the lower wattage ranges, the larger PSU is either the same price or slightly cheaper, but not always.
> 
> Sometimes though, comparing two PSUs in the same series but of different wattages doesn't guarantee that you're getting two PSUs built on the same platform. One could be lower in quality than the other with lower quality capacitors and things like that.


And with links like PCpartpicker people can always keep updated on prices. There are always sales/discounts etc going on. Also many times a reseller/rebranded PSU will be cheaper. Like Seasonic's KM3 series. Its always going to be most expensive direct from the mfg. But CoolerMaster and XFX restickered versions of these PSU's tend to be cheaper. All it takes is a bit of research too to find out what brand uses for a model/mfg PSU in their lineup. The information is available for those who research

I got my KM3 850w Seasonic Unit for cheaper money than a Seasonic X650 and cheaper than a CM v700.....both of which are KM3 models. If money is a big issue, then it never hurts to do the research.

I agree though the larger PSU is not always cheaper, but many times it can be, or be similar in price if you do the research.

And I will also reiterate, that the main goal is voltage regulation and ripple control first and foremost in a PSU before worrying about a point or 2 of efficiency at a specific load %.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Yes, two cables you have said it all..... Japanese 105 degree Caps, and preferably solid.... NO, 85 degree China/Taiwan electrolytic caps to leak....


Two cables is taking my words out of context....he KNOWS I mean that if 2 PSU's have the same mfg/model but the larger one is cheaper, then the larger unit will have advantages and benefits.

Example: http://us.ncix.com/products/?usaffiliateid=1000031504&sku=78945&vpn=P1%2D850B%2DBEFX&manufacture=XFX&promoid=1223

This 850w PSU is $115. Its a KM3 850w unit.

Here is the same mfg/model PS, but only a 750w unit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151087&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

So why bother spending $40 more overall for the smaller unit?

Exactly its pointless. No gains or benefits will be had in this example.


----------



## daMystery1

Hmmmm......Although I only post intermittently, this was once a Friendly helpful forum.... Re PSU's: perhaps their is a need to agree to disagree if that's what it takes and move on -.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Once again you toss out a blanket statement without really having much knowledge in PSU's............No reason not to oversize your PSU a bit.
> 
> So please post empirical data, facts and links showing that efficiency gets significantly reduced if power load is less than 50%. This is a joke and misconception and its different from design to design.


I never said that. Not once. You're misinterpreting what I have said.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Whats not different though is that larger PSU's run cooler at lighter loads and have overall better regulation and ripple control.


If the power draw on a PSU is small enough, then this is absolutely not true.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> BUt yet again here ya go tossing out the silly and useless "efficiency" card.


Sigh...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Here is an example:
> This is the hot box test on the v1000. Notice how its most efficient from 20-50% being above 90% at all times? But then at higher loads it drops down into the high 80% range. This test alone contradicts the bull you constantly spew on efficiency with PSU's.


That's just one PSU. One PSU cannot represent all of them.

However, again, for the average user, you do *not* want your absolute maximum power draw to be at 50% of your PSU's capacity. That is, if gaming is the most demanding thing you do and if you're only gaming about 25% of the time that your computer is on, then why would you want gaming to be at 50% of your PSU's capacity? It makes no sense. You want your average power draw to land in the optimal range which is NOT always 20-50%. It's not the same for each PSU, and you know that.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Will have to check next time.
> Yeah it does.
> Radiator is 45mm thick and there is 295mm from the front radiator fins to the pci blanking plate.


Khemist..........I got a thought here.

A Enermax makes a 20mm thick 180mm fan with roughly the same static pressure as the stock AP181 fan. So Im wondering, would 2 of these Enermax fans(40mm total)plus the 35mm thick Magicool radiator fit(75mm total)in the case without having to cut the motherboard?

I would like to get a push/pull config in place, but I don't want to cut the motherboard up, or worry about my 10.75" long gpu's fitting.

Could someone measure how many mm's it is from the front of the case where the ap181 mounts, to the edge of the motherboard? Hoping its more than 75mm.

Still waiting FOREVER for my TJ08B-ew to ship............annoyed.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im at work so a little restricted but was the magicool 180mm. I had to cut a part of the mobo tray to clear the second fan. Your should be more than ok with one fan, especially since its an ap182. I should still have pics up in my nerd box below.
> 
> One fan is enough for the liquid cooling duties, on high air flow on the other side was acceptable, but I just wanted as much air flow as possible since I always run a max 24/7 oc on everything.
> 
> The single radiator actually did well with the 770 and 2700k too, adding another 120mm didnt really help much and I would try without one since the case can become a bit of an oven, the radiator just gets heat soaked anyways. After adding another 120mm I decided its best to leave the rear 120mm for a fan alone in my situation at least.
> 
> A 180mm has more fin surface area than a 240mm anyways from the calculation someone shared with me, a 200mm even more so and it explains the great cooling a 180mm+ radiator offers.


Ok well Enermax makes a 20mm thick fan. So using 2 of tem would save 10mm. So how much into that plate did you cut? Im wondering if saving 10mm would allow me to run 2 fans without cutting up the MB plate. Could you maybe toss up some picks or measure how much of the MB plate you had to cut? 75mm seems to be as thin as you can get with a push/pull fan config using a 180mm rad.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Khemist..........I got a thought here.
> 
> A Enermax makes a 20mm thick 180mm fan with roughly the same static pressure as the stock AP181 fan. So Im wondering, would 2 of these Enermax fans(40mm total)plus the 35mm thick Magicool radiator fit(75mm total)in the case without having to cut the motherboard?
> 
> I would like to get a push/pull config in place, but I don't want to cut the motherboard up, or worry about my 10.75" long gpu's fitting.
> 
> Could someone measure how many mm's it is from the front of the case where the ap181 mounts, to the edge of the motherboard? Hoping its more than 75mm.
> 
> Still waiting FOREVER for my TJ08B-ew to ship............annoyed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Ok well Enermax makes a 20mm thick fan. So using 2 of tem would save 10mm. So how much into that plate did you cut? Im wondering if saving 10mm would allow me to run 2 fans without cutting up the MB plate. Could you maybe toss up some picks or measure how much of the MB plate you had to cut? 75mm seems to be as thin as you can get with a push/pull fan config using a 180mm rad.


That looks like it might work. Im not sure where you are but all my measuring tools are standard and I am converting to mm with googles aid







I cut 0.5in into the motherboard tray which is roughly 13mm.

Soooo I measured everything.

My 180mm radiator is on my desk in p/p right now so it was easy to measure, it is 3 7/8 inch (3.875in) which is 98.425mm

From where the fan mounts to the START of the mobo tray is 3 9/16inch (3.5625in) or 90.4875mm

If the 20mm radiator really is 20mm, then 10mm less should work, the 20mm radiator with two ap181 would be 88.425mm. and you have 90.4875 before it hits the tray. I will measure the thickness of my radiator to be sure it truely is 30mm and not a bad spec by the manufacturer later when my wife isnt rushing me out of the house lol

The case is dissembled so these numbers are easy to get


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> That looks like it might work. Im not sure where you are but all my measuring tools are standard and I am converting to mm with googles aid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut 0.5in into the motherboard tray which is roughly 13mm.
> 
> Soooo I measured everything.
> 
> My 180mm radiator is on my desk in p/p right now so it was easy to measure, it is 3 7/8 inch (3.875in) which is 98.425mm
> 
> From where the fan mounts to the START of the mobo tray is 3 9/16inch (3.5625in) or 90.4875mm
> 
> If the 20mm radiator really is 20mm, then 10mm less should work, the 20mm radiator with two ap181 would be 88.425mm. and you have 90.4875 before it hits the tray. I will measure the thickness of my radiator to be sure it truely is 30mm and not a bad spec by the manufacturer later when my wife isnt rushing me out of the house lol
> 
> The case is dissembled so these numbers are easy to get


Im in the US. I use inches normally. 25.4mm = 1 inch. Basically 2 enermax fans are 40mm, plus a 35mm radiator. So 75mm total or just under 3". So I guess the big question.....is there 3" of clearance between the front of the case where the stock fan mounts to, to the motherboard tray edge? If there is 3" then I'll be able to do a push/pull fan config with a 35mm radiator.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Im in the US. I use inches normally. 25.4mm = 1 inch. Basically 2 enermax fans are 40mm, plus a 35mm radiator. So 75mm total or just under 3". So I guess the big question.....is there 3" of clearance between the front of the case where the stock fan mounts to, to the motherboard tray edge? If there is 3" then I'll be able to do a push/pull fan config with a 35mm radiator.


Yeah there is exactly 3 9/16" to where the mobo tray is. I dont have a straight edge to measure but its with a tape measure. I suppose when I get back home I can use my calipers to triple check.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah there is exactly 3 9/16" to where the mobo tray is. I dont have a straight edge to measure but its with a tape measure. I suppose when I get back home I can use my calipers to triple check.


Fantastic man(pun intended.







)! Repped, if you can toss up a picture(at your earliest convenience of course) with that tape measure in place that would be awesome!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Hi Void
> The Thermalright Macho should fit in the TJ..... others have fitted them. There is a photo of one fitted in an earlier post to give you an idea of the build.
> 
> While searching for a Macho HR-02, on the Thermalright website a few months ago, it was not listed - only a Macho Rev.A. I asked Thermalright if it was the same cooler or if there were any differences.
> They advised that they have deleted the HR-02 reference, now called it a "Macho Rev.A" instead, and there is no difference except for the addition of Socket LGA2011 support.
> 
> Did you say that you are in NZ ?? I enquired about one about 2 weeks ago and was advised that his supplier had it in stock for delivery.
> 
> http://techworld.co.nz/thermalright-macho-reva-cooler-p-44726.html. - unfortunately now on Holiday until 06 January.
> 
> Cheers


That's where I ordered mine from. They told me that it shipped out Friday, but it still hasn't arrived. I hope it gets here by Monday so I can ship it with the pc to CL.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Fantastic man(pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )! Repped, if you can toss up a picture(at your earliest convenience of course) with that tape measure in place that would be awesome!


Here ya go, good idea













The front of the case is the right side of the picture, Im measuring from the backside of the mobo tray. You can see my cuts but the lip is where the mobo tray originally is.

Here is another pic I posted a few pages back to give you an idea


asus is 10.5" on the dot.


----------



## Leviathan25

Wow I go to sleep and wake up to 3 pages of PSU blather... lol. When I was in my early 20s and I first discovered the internet. I spent a few years "debating" with everyone I could get to engage me. As I got older I found that it just wore me out. I still love posting on forums, but I'm rarely suckered into lengthy debates anymore. I usually will reply back to someone 2-3 times on a topic before I drop it and move on. Nothing healthy comes out of constant back and forth, and I've learned over the years that I can make up my own mind about something without having a need of confirmation/affirmation from the rest of the world about it.

Also, over the years, I discovered something about myself. A lot of my forum "debates" were basically just attempts to alleviate my boredom, and not necessarly an attempt to actually help people. A lot of Zippy's posts "feel" like that to me - like 33% trying to be helpful, 33% searching for affirmation on a random public forum, and 33% alleviating boredom. If you keep responding it just feeds the "bad" 2/3s of it and reduces the part that's meant to be helpful. My advice is just post your opinion once, and let people make up their own minds the rest of the way. Misinformation gets posted all the time all over the internet. It's not your job or responsibility to make sure the entire internet is "corrected", no matter how important you feel it is to you (and irregardless of who is right or wrong).

Concerning parts like PSUs - I find it extremely difficult to get good, informed information on them. I've been using a website called "jonnyguru" for my PSU reviews. The reason I got the Seasonic Platinum 760 was because of that website's reviews, and because I put my parts into Asus' PSU Calculator website. It recommended a 750w psu, so I got that one. I generally agree with the sentiment that there's no real harm in going bigger, rather than "just right". It seems to me that if you put progressively more powerful graphics cards into the PSU calculator, it keeps bumping up the recommended power. This tells me that if I want a PSU that's going to last me in a possible future PC, I should go a little bigger than I can, just in case.

I'm also a firm believer that you basically get what you pay for, and with PC parts (like just about anything else in life), if you cut corners and try to save money, you almost always end up getting something worse. My general rule of thumb when buying PC parts this time around has been that I first build a very sensible, budget-oriented list of parts. But when I go to actually buy the parts, I buy the "next level up". That tends to keep me from buying something that I will regret later down the road.

I find that a lot of people's recommendation on PC parts is filled with bias based on what they bought for themselves. Case in point, a lot of the monitor threads on OC. People have some kind of weird buyer's remorse/pride going on, so when you ask which one is the best, they just tell you whichever one they bought is the best, and then post random "facts" to back up their opinion. I generally find the same is true when asking which brand of graphics card is the best. If you try hard enough you can make anything you bought seem like the best choice out there. That's generally why I take a lot of people's recommendations with a grain of salt, and tend to mostly only trust established hardware review sites like Tom's Hardware, Anand, etc..

In general, in order to get an "informed" opinion on anything, you need something approaching crowd sourcing. You need an "aggregate" of opinions, that come from a very wide variety of sources. A massive PC parts review site that resembled something like Rotten Tomatoes might be ideal. As of now, basically all we have is the myriad of various review sites, and customer reviews from New Egg and Amazon.com. When I was buying my PC, I had a general rule for myself that I would read sites and reviews on a particular type of product for about a week before I would make a decision. I generally found whatever part I picked - if not the best - would at least be better than what I would have originally purchased. I think that's basically all you can hope for when building a PC (ie. is to do your best).

Perhaps if I worked at a place that built PCs as it's business, I might approach some level of expertise where I felt like I knew which parts were the most reliable and which parts people tended to buy the most, etc.. "practice and experience makes perfect".

I've already taken quite a bit of criticism on the internet for the parts I've purchased and am putting together in my PC... but the trend I notice is that everyone's critical opinion ends up being 'You would've been better off if you just spent even MORE money than you already have. If my PC isn't water-cooled - I get criticized. If my PC isn't SLI - I get criticized. If I spend a disproportional amount of money on anything but the graphics card, I get criticized. I get it already... basically nothing I do will ever be good enough unless I spend $10,000 on a PC. Even then, I bet someone will have something negative to say about my choices. Lol... at the end of the day you just have to let it wash off your back and get over it and move on.

I guess that's my 2c for what it's worth.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

66racer: Fantastic again. So its a go with a pair of Enermax Vegas 180mm fans and the slim Magicool radiator. No cutting will be necessary with a bit of room to spare.









One last question. Since its roughly 3.5" front front fan mount to MB tray edge, how long is it from front MB tray edge to rear pci I/O slot? I assume its over 10.5"? One more measurement?


----------



## 66racer

Leviathan25--

Agree with that, I usually will put my .02 cents and if the guy is stubborn I just move on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> 66racer: Fantastic again. So its a go with a pair of Enermax Vegas 180mm fans and the slim Magicool radiator. No cutting will be necessary with a bit of room to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question. Since its roughly 3.5" front front fan mount to MB tray edge, how long is it from front MB tray edge to rear pci I/O slot? I assume its over 10.5"? One more measurement?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> 66racer: Fantastic again. So its a go with a pair of Enermax Vegas 180mm fans and the slim Magicool radiator. No cutting will be necessary with a bit of room to spare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last question. Since its roughly 3.5" front front fan mount to MB tray edge, how long is it from front MB tray edge to rear pci I/O slot? I assume its over 10.5"? One more measurement?


No problem, here are some pictures from the other side

I/O to front of mobo tray, seems 10 15/16" picture is a bit at an angle





And from the front to confirm the original spec


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Fantastic again, plans are now set in stone.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Wow I go to sleep and wake up to 3 pages of PSU blather... lol. When I was in my early 20s and I first discovered the internet. I spent a few years "debating" with everyone I could get to engage me. As I got older I found that it just wore me out. I still love posting on forums, but I'm rarely suckered into lengthy debates anymore. I usually will reply back to someone 2-3 times on a topic before I drop it and move on. Nothing healthy comes out of constant back and forth, and I've learned over the years that I can make up my own mind about something without having a need of confirmation/affirmation from the rest of the world about it.
> 
> Also, over the years, I discovered something about myself. A lot of my forum "debates" were basically just attempts to alleviate my boredom, and not necessarly an attempt to actually help people. A lot of Zippy's posts "feel" like that to me - like 33% trying to be helpful, 33% searching for affirmation on a random public forum, and 33% alleviating boredom. If you keep responding it just feeds the "bad" 2/3s of it and reduces the part that's meant to be helpful. My advice is just post your opinion once, and let people make up their own minds the rest of the way. Misinformation gets posted all the time all over the internet. It's not your job or responsibility to make sure the entire internet is "corrected", no matter how important you feel it is to you (and irregardless of who is right or wrong).
> 
> Concerning parts like PSUs - I find it extremely difficult to get good, informed information on them. I've been using a website called "jonnyguru" for my PSU reviews. The reason I got the Seasonic Platinum 760 was because of that website's reviews, and because I put my parts into Asus' PSU Calculator website. It recommended a 750w psu, so I got that one. I generally agree with the sentiment that there's no real harm in going bigger, rather than "just right". It seems to me that if you put progressively more powerful graphics cards into the PSU calculator, it keeps bumping up the recommended power. This tells me that if I want a PSU that's going to last me in a possible future PC, I should go a little bigger than I can, just in case.
> 
> I'm also a firm believer that you basically get what you pay for, and with PC parts (like just about anything else in life), if you cut corners and try to save money, you almost always end up getting something worse. My general rule of thumb when buying PC parts this time around has been that I first build a very sensible, budget-oriented list of parts. But when I go to actually buy the parts, I buy the "next level up". That tends to keep me from buying something that I will regret later down the road.
> 
> I find that a lot of people's recommendation on PC parts is filled with bias based on what they bought for themselves. Case in point, a lot of the monitor threads on OC. People have some kind of weird buyer's remorse/pride going on, so when you ask which one is the best, they just tell you whichever one they bought is the best, and then post random "facts" to back up their opinion. I generally find the same is true when asking which brand of graphics card is the best. If you try hard enough you can make anything you bought seem like the best choice out there. That's generally why I take a lot of people's recommendations with a grain of salt, and tend to mostly only trust established hardware review sites like Tom's Hardware, Anand, etc..
> 
> In general, in order to get an "informed" opinion on anything, you need something approaching crowd sourcing. You need an "aggregate" of opinions, that come from a very wide variety of sources. A massive PC parts review site that resembled something like Rotten Tomatoes might be ideal. As of now, basically all we have is the myriad of various review sites, and customer reviews from New Egg and Amazon.com. When I was buying my PC, I had a general rule for myself that I would read sites and reviews on a particular type of product for about a week before I would make a decision. I generally found whatever part I picked - if not the best - would at least be better than what I would have originally purchased. I think that's basically all you can hope for when building a PC (ie. is to do your best).
> 
> Perhaps if I worked at a place that built PCs as it's business, I might approach some level of expertise where I felt like I knew which parts were the most reliable and which parts people tended to buy the most, etc.. "practice and experience makes perfect".
> 
> I've already taken quite a bit of criticism on the internet for the parts I've purchased and am putting together in my PC... but the trend I notice is that everyone's critical opinion ends up being 'You would've been better off if you just spent even MORE money than you already have. If my PC isn't water-cooled - I get criticized. If my PC isn't SLI - I get criticized. If I spend a disproportional amount of money on anything but the graphics card, I get criticized. I get it already... basically nothing I do will ever be good enough unless I spend $10,000 on a PC. Even then, I bet someone will have something negative to say about my choices. Lol... at the end of the day you just have to let it wash off your back and get over it and move on.
> 
> I guess that's my 2c for what it's worth.


LOL, sorry to add to the old timer talk, but forums used to be so hostile in the late 90's and early 2000's. At least now many are well moderated (like here, for the most part). I've given up arguing online myself as well; they're more fun to watch anyway (I log on to Facebook just for the political arguments). It's all about oneupmanship, but considering the nature of this site, it comes as no surprise.

And to stay on topic, I'm still really enjoying this case. Everything fits like a puzzle (and just barely). I never thought I'd switch from full ATX, but mATX is the perfect size IMO.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Fantastic again, plans are now set in stone.


Glad I could help









Its one of the fun parts of trying a ton of stuff is that every now and then I get to answer someones questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> LOL, sorry to add to the old timer talk, but forums used to be so hostile in the late 90's and early 2000's. At least now many are well moderated (like here, for the most part). I've given up arguing online myself as well; they're more fun to watch anyway (I log on to Facebook just for the political arguments). It's all about oneupmanship, but considering the nature of this site, it comes as no surprise.
> 
> And to stay on topic, I'm still really enjoying this case. Everything fits like a puzzle (and just barely). I never thought I'd switch from full ATX, but mATX is the perfect size IMO.


Yeah I agree, for myself, unless anyone plans on SLI/CF on air, there really isnt much need for atx now a days. I was even considering going itx for the water cooling challenge but went with my lian li test bench for now which is very refreshing. Wiring is a bigger challenge than in any case since its ALL exposed, but love how much cooler everything runs. That said, still the matx mobo is GREAT.

Its also why I have SUCH A HUGE issue with amd not producing matx motherboards for their 990fx chipset. They could get a few more sales from guys that want/need smaller cases. It was just one part of why I eventually went to intel after my 1100t and fx8150 but mostly because Im a hardware nut lol


----------



## MAD-HS

I recently updated my case with a side window, a mirror, some light and an on top radiator ... want to see pics? Here they are


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Your GPU card logo is upside down.....need to fix it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Wow I go to sleep and wake up to 3 pages of PSU blather... lol. When I was in my early 20s and I first discovered the internet. I spent a few years "debating" with everyone I could get to engage me. As I got older I found that it just wore me out. I still love posting on forums, but I'm rarely suckered into lengthy debates anymore. I usually will reply back to someone 2-3 times on a topic before I drop it and move on. Nothing healthy comes out of constant back and forth, and I've learned over the years that I can make up my own mind about something without having a need of confirmation/affirmation from the rest of the world about it.
> 
> Also, over the years, I discovered something about myself. A lot of my forum "debates" were basically just attempts to alleviate my boredom, and not necessarly an attempt to actually help people. A lot of Zippy's posts "feel" like that to me - like 33% trying to be helpful, 33% searching for affirmation on a random public forum, and 33% alleviating boredom. If you keep responding it just feeds the "bad" 2/3s of it and reduces the part that's meant to be helpful. My advice is just post your opinion once, and let people make up their own minds the rest of the way. Misinformation gets posted all the time all over the internet. It's not your job or responsibility to make sure the entire internet is "corrected", no matter how important you feel it is to you (and *irregardless* of who is right or wrong).
> 
> Concerning parts like PSUs - I find it extremely difficult to get good, informed information on them. I've been using a website called "jonnyguru" for my PSU reviews. The reason I got the Seasonic Platinum 760 was because of that website's reviews, and because I put my parts into Asus' PSU Calculator website. It recommended a 750w psu, so I got that one. I generally agree with the sentiment that there's no real harm in going bigger, rather than "just right". It seems to me that if you put progressively more powerful graphics cards into the PSU calculator, it keeps bumping up the recommended power. This tells me that if I want a PSU that's going to last me in a possible future PC, I should go a little bigger than I can, just in case.
> 
> I'm also a firm believer that you basically get what you pay for, and with PC parts (like just about anything else in life), if you cut corners and try to save money, you almost always end up getting something worse. My general rule of thumb when buying PC parts this time around has been that I first build a very sensible, budget-oriented list of parts. But when I go to actually buy the parts, I buy the "next level up". That tends to keep me from buying something that I will regret later down the road.
> 
> I find that a lot of people's recommendation on PC parts is filled with bias based on what they bought for themselves. Case in point, a lot of the monitor threads on OC. People have some kind of weird buyer's remorse/pride going on, so when you ask which one is the best, they just tell you whichever one they bought is the best, and then post random "facts" to back up their opinion. I generally find the same is true when asking which brand of graphics card is the best. If you try hard enough you can make anything you bought seem like the best choice out there. That's generally why I take a lot of people's recommendations with a grain of salt, and tend to mostly only trust established hardware review sites like Tom's Hardware, Anand, etc..
> 
> In general, in order to get an "informed" opinion on anything, you need something approaching crowd sourcing. You need an "aggregate" of opinions, that come from a very wide variety of sources. A massive PC parts review site that resembled something like Rotten Tomatoes might be ideal. As of now, basically all we have is the myriad of various review sites, and customer reviews from New Egg and Amazon.com. When I was buying my PC, I had a general rule for myself that I would read sites and reviews on a particular type of product for about a week before I would make a decision. I generally found whatever part I picked - if not the best - would at least be better than what I would have originally purchased. I think that's basically all you can hope for when building a PC (ie. is to do your best).
> 
> Perhaps if I worked at a place that built PCs as it's business, I might approach some level of expertise where I felt like I knew which parts were the most reliable and which parts people tended to buy the most, etc.. "practice and experience makes perfect".
> 
> I've already taken quite a bit of criticism on the internet for the parts I've purchased and am putting together in my PC... but the trend I notice is that everyone's critical opinion ends up being 'You would've been better off if you just spent even MORE money than you already have. If my PC isn't water-cooled - I get criticized. If my PC isn't SLI - I get criticized. If I spend a disproportional amount of money on anything but the graphics card, I get criticized. I get it already... basically nothing I do will ever be good enough unless I spend $10,000 on a PC. Even then, I bet someone will have something negative to say about my choices. Lol... at the end of the day you just have to let it wash off your back and get over it and move on.
> 
> I guess that's my 2c for what it's worth.


I agree with your whole post EXCEPT that irregardless isn't a word, should just be regardless.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I agree with your whole post EXCEPT that irregardless isn't a word, should just be regardless.


Irrgardless is a word and its the most efficient way to use it


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Irrgardless is a word and its the most efficient way to use it


The definition of irregardless is REGARDLESS. So in proper English, it's a waste of letters to use "irregardless"


----------



## Leviathan25

lol sorry.


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The definition of irregardless is REGARDLESS. So in proper English, it's a waste of letters to use "irregardless"


Wow it was a joke and so is your avatar


----------



## bigmac11

I was trying to play upon all the arguments here lately. Sorry for all that don't get it, I meant no offense


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Wow it was a joke and so is your avatar


Why is my avatar a joke, it's a picture of me shooting in an IDPA competition. I didn't really have a lot of pics on the PC I used to sign up...

Shooting is my first love, PC's are a close second, but still second for me.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> Ok well Enermax makes a 20mm thick fan. So using 2 of tem would save 10mm. So how much into that plate did you cut? Im wondering if saving 10mm would allow me to run 2 fans without cutting up the MB plate. Could you maybe toss up some picks or measure how much of the MB plate you had to cut? 75mm seems to be as thin as you can get with a push/pull fan config using a 180mm rad.


"...So using 2 of tem would save 10mm.....
"Surely, if Original AP181 is 32mm and two were used on each side of Radiator, and 2x Enermax T.B.APOLLISH 18cm - UCTA18A at 20mm each are used instead - TOTAL thickness saving should be 24mm almost 1 inch.

cheers


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why is my avatar a joke, it's a picture of me shooting in an IDPA competition. I didn't really have a lot of pics on the PC I used to sign up...
> 
> Shooting is my first love, PC's are a close second, but still second for me.


Another joke sorry


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> "...So using 2 of tem would save 10mm.....
> "Surely, if Original AP181 is 32mm and two were used on each side of Radiator, and 2x Enermax T.B.APOLLISH 18cm - UCTA18A at 20mm each are used instead - TOTAL thickness saving should be 24mm almost 1 inch.
> 
> cheers


Yeah i actually realized the ap181 fans are 32mm and not 25mm.....so 24mm savings in total.....1".......i just forgot to edit......


----------



## ZippyPinhead

In fact I might have enough room to use my AP182 fan in place of the stock AP181 and then use a single Enermax 180x20mm T.B. Vegas fan on the pull side. That way I won't have to make an exchange/return.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZippyPinhead*
> 
> In fact I might have enough room to use my AP182 fan in place of the stock AP181 and then use a single Enermax 180x20mm T.B. Vegas fan on the pull side.


Using different fans together often causes a thrumming or beat pattern to be heard. If you do this, let us know if you hear such a sound. Good luck with your build.


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Yep I am aware of that, might not be an issue though since both fans have same voltage and rpm range.............if its an issue Ill just return the AP182..........


----------



## 66racer

Honestly the stock ap181 in p/p is perfect


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Honestly the stock ap181 in p/p is perfect


Cant use a pair of 181's in PP with a radiator without cutting the mb tray........plus too close IMO to the edge of the graphics cards Im going to be using.

THe Enermax 180mm Vegas slim fans have basically the same CFM and static pressure ratings as the AP181, so I won't be losing anything at all. I'm just gonna sell off or trade the AP181 anyway......


----------



## 66racer

Post results. If it does well (no weird pitch noises) I may try them out too. On high there is a slight hum from the ap181 which is very acceptable. I just hate the high pitch stuff


----------



## ZippyPinhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Post results. If it does well (no weird pitch noises) I may try them out too. On high there is a slight hum from the ap181 which is very acceptable. I just hate the high pitch stuff


I may, depends on funds......if I can swing the extra $20 Ill just stick with a pair of the Enermax fans since they spec out near identical to the AP181's., but are nearly half the thickness.


----------



## cloudbuster

I started receiving parts, It look like I will have all of them by end of next week.
white box DVD drive


----------



## crash01

Someone have used an ITX inside this case? It is very ugly to see?


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Someone have used an ITX inside this case? It is very ugly to see?


I used one using Z77e-ITX before, and it is good enough for me. Problem is you need long SATA cables if youre going to put the HDD at the 5.25 bays.

I changed fans to SP120/AF120 because the pitch on the Kama Flow 2 on pull or exhaust is really bugging me, I colored it yellow as well. And I also changed the cable ties at the back. I hope it doesn't look terrible xD


----------



## crash01

Thx, I would move from my prodigy to TJ-08


----------



## Jyve

I love those sp120s. Using a pair of the low rpm ones on my kuhler 620


----------



## 6mmruledlines

Hi guys!

I'm a proud new owner of this case, which I've been ogling ever since I first chanced upon a ninja build with a sniper.m3 in it (can't remember whose it was but it was a beauty).

(sorry for the iPhone pics, will take better ones when my brother lends me his camera. Also, wanted to create a build log but my over eager hands were... overeager. So when I tear it down to implement the next phase of my beautifying I'll try to rebuild it from scratch and make a proper log)


Components:
3570K
Maximus V Gene
8gb Corsair Vengeance Kit
CM Hyper 212+ with an extra 140mm fan
Samsung 840 evo 250gb
500gb HDD that came from my old builds

Unfortunately gfx is a 460 borrowed from a friend until I find the moolah for a EVGA 760. I'm so broke after getting the afore mentioned components I can't even afford games... my steam account exclusively consists of Dota2 which may just be the most amazing game ever:thumb: In any case I built this mostly to see how much I could squeeze out of a 3570k!

I have to say that this case is amazing to build in, especially for a cable management freak like myself! The only annoyance is the USB 3.0 cable - has anyone found a neat way to stash it yet? My current solution is to remove the bottom plate of an optical drive and slot it into the lower bay optical bay, thus concealing the mess that is the semi-modular power supply.

Mah future plans for this case include making an acrylic separator for the optical bay that will include a HDD+SSD mount, and a smoked black acrylic window _a la_ aerial whose build was one of my inspirations for a sleek looking air cooled monster. Also, will definitely sleeve the 180mm fan cable when I get off my ass and buy more sleeve, or just cut off the rpm controller all together since it's amazingly quiet at High setting for me (plus I game with custom IEMs most of the time).

Thanks if you've made it through all the text vomit!
Shaun


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6mmruledlines*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm a proud new owner of this case, which I've been ogling ever since I first chanced upon a ninja build with a sniper.m3 in it (can't remember whose it was but it was a beauty).
> 
> (sorry for the iPhone pics, will take better ones when my brother lends me his camera. Also, wanted to create a build log but my over eager hands were... overeager. So when I tear it down to implement the next phase of my beautifying I'll try to rebuild it from scratch and make a proper log)
> 
> Components:
> 3570K
> Maximus V Gene
> 8gb Corsair Vengeance Kit
> CM Hyper 212+ with an extra 140mm fan
> Samsung 840 evo 250gb
> 500gb HDD that came from my old builds
> 
> Unfortunately gfx is a 460 borrowed from a friend until I find the moolah for a EVGA 760. I'm so broke after getting the afore mentioned components I can't even afford games... my steam account exclusively consists of Dota2 which may just be the most amazing game ever:thumb: In any case I built this mostly to see how much I could squeeze out of a 3570k!
> 
> I have to say that this case is amazing to build in, especially for a cable management freak like myself! The only annoyance is the USB 3.0 cable - has anyone found a neat way to stash it yet? My current solution is to remove the bottom plate of an optical drive and slot it into the lower bay optical bay, thus concealing the mess that is the semi-modular power supply.
> 
> Mah future plans for this case include making an acrylic separator for the optical bay that will include a HDD+SSD mount, and a smoked black acrylic window _a la_ aerial whose build was one of my inspirations for a sleek looking air cooled monster. Also, will definitely sleeve the 180mm fan cable when I get off my ass and buy more sleeve, or just cut off the rpm controller all together since it's amazingly quiet at High setting for me (plus I game with custom IEMs most of the time).
> 
> Thanks if you've made it through all the text vomit!
> Shaun


Yep, getting that drive cage out of the way is key. Here's a before an after of mine with and without the cage:





As for the USB 3 front panel cable, why not run it down the floor of the case, then across and out the same hole that the 24-pin cable comes out? The USB 3 header is right next to the 24-pin socket. I have no need for USB 3 on the front panel and just use the back ports instead.


----------



## cloudbuster

I just got my MoBo with the CPU and SSD
The wife saw the yellow car and told me you ordered another car? lol she think is a model car.


On another note is is easy to swap the CPU cooler? the cooler master wont be here for another few day and I was thinking of using the stock fan until the cooler master show up. what to use to clean the paste or just add more?


----------



## cloudbuster

Well today I finally got all the hardware pieces.
But to my surprise I completely forgot to order the OS.
So now I dont know if I should install Linux or just wait for Windows 8 to get here


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Well today I finally got all the hardware pieces.
> But to my surprise I completely forgot to order the OS.
> So now I dont know if I should install Linux or just wait for *Windows 7* to get here


Fixed


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Well today I finally got all the hardware pieces.
> But to my surprise I completely forgot to order the OS.
> So now I dont know if I should install Linux or just wait for Windows 8 to get here
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Or, put in windows 7 and have no compatibility issues, and wait till windows 9 comes out this coming summer!!


----------



## cloudbuster

Thanks, I was not aware of windows 8 issues. Is fixed now Windows 7 64bit on his way.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> On another note is is easy to swap the CPU cooler? the cooler master wont be here for another few day and I was thinking of using the stock fan until the cooler master show up. what to use to clean the paste or just add more?


It's not too hard to change the CPU cooler because both side panels come off and the motherboard tray has a large hole in it. The tray is also removable. Carefully plan the entire installation order so that you don't have to redo your cable management, at least not too many times. Once you have all of your cables nice and neat, you won't want to remove the motherboard tray. So, it's really up to how easy it is to remove one CPU cooler (and its fan cables) and install another. I did this myself replacing a Prolimatech Megahalems and dual fans with a Corsair H80i. Not fun. Personally, I'd wait for the final cooler if you can.

Don't "just add more" thermal paste, remove the old stuff first. I use Arctic Silver's ArctiClean 2 part system for removing and cleaning thermal paste. Isopropyl alcohol that is 90% pure or higher is also used by others.

Whatever you decide, post lots of photos!


----------



## cloudbuster

thanks.
So it should be 90 or higher what would happen if I try with lower quality.

just asking but like you mention it might be better if I just wait for the final cooler to get here.

Pics are on top of the list


----------



## Qrash

Less than 90% is often labelled as "Rubbing Alcohol" and this contains small amounts of oil that you don't want. If it's just alcohol and water (and how can you be sure?) then it will simply take longer to evaporate than a purer mix would. Also, it might be slower to dissolve the old thermal paste.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Less than 90% is often labelled as "Rubbing Alcohol" and this contains small amounts of oil that you don't want. If it's just alcohol and water (and how can you be sure?) then it will simply take longer to evaporate than a purer mix would. Also, it might be slower to dissolve the old thermal paste.


Thanks, I see if I can find some if not I just wait for the big cooler to get here.


----------



## cloudbuster

On another note, is the gap on the drives normal? Being a positive press I though it was a sealed case or have almost no gap up front. It look like dust air could enter easy.
I'm not saying is super giant but just wondering.


----------



## oleguy

I would like to toss my hat into the owners club.

My new case is still being brutalized by UPS somewhere between Memphis and my house, but it should arrive on Monday and allow me to embark on my first (near) complete overhaul of my computer in 5 years. Thankfully I've graduated back into getting a long winter break after only a decade away from school, albeit through the judicious application of saved vacation time, so I will have most of the week to work out the kinks.

Here's what I've picked up to go inside:

CPU - i5 4670K
MB - ASRock Z87M Extreme4
RAM - 16GB (2 x 8GB) Crucial Ballistix DDR 1600 CL8
HDD - WD Blue 1TB
Cooler - Noctua NH-U12S

I'm also reusing some parts from my current build, either because they are good enough or because I'm waiting for some better deals...

SSD - Corsair Force 120GB (with regular backups to the HDD)
GPU - Radeon 4850 512MB, OC'd to 680/1050 (embarassing, but the crytopcoin craze has made GPUs nigh impossible to find for reasonable prices right now)
PSU - Antec Earthwatts 650

The new parts are ones I selected based on reviews, debates in other forums, clashes with people who think I should get something else, etc. I don't have any intent on modding my case too seriously at this point, and overclocking will be more about getting a few extra fps out of games. However, I'm not looking to chase myself out of the room with noise or cut down on my use of natural gas during the winter. I just wanted a small but potent case that wasn't hideously expensive or stylized. The TJ08-E seemed to fit the bill quite well. It will replace the Antec Performance One P160 that has served me well since 2005.

Oh, and if people want to know what I'm upgrading from, I'm currently running an AMD Phenom II X2 550BE that can enable all 4 cores at 3.1GHz, but I never invested in a better cooler... so it's a bit dicey. I keep it with just the two cores. Benchmarking shows that some of the games I play at 1280 x 1024 are actually CPU-limited, so hopefully I can at least maximize what's left of the 4850 until GPU prices come back down. I'm not jumping to my desired 1900x1200 resolution until a bit later, anyway.

I've never been one to chronicle a build, but I might this time as it will be the first I've done in a long time. Plus, it will be a good excuse to play with the new camera I got the wife for Christmas







.


----------



## cloudbuster

Wow it took a my hours and the PC is up and running of course no OS but nothing blow up so it was a victory!!

Can't say how quiet or loud is cause of the house noise. I will try tomorrow.

It was impossible to connect the USB cable from the front to the MoBo with the cage on is there a way around this?

Also can the SSD and DVD drive share the same power cable?
Or they need their own coming out of the PSU?


----------



## Qrash

Good work, cloudbuster. If your motherboard can control the fan speeds (like my Asus Maximus Gene V), leave the front fan speed switch on High and enable the smart fan control in BIOS. This will keep noise to a minimum and ensure everything doesn't get too hot.

The front panel USB cable is a real pain. Fortunately, removing and re-installing the drive cage is easy. Quite a few of us have just left it out and put drives in the upper 5.25 bays, on the back of the motherboard tray, or even on the floor of the case. BTW, some recent motherboards have the USB connector turned 90 degrees (like a lot of SATA ports) so that the cable plugs into it parallel to the board. Until then, I wish there was a 90 degree adapter you could buy somewhere.

Yes, the SSD and DVD drives can be on the same PS cable. The SSD uses very little power so, as long as the connectors on one cable can reach both drives, you'll be fine. I have one PS cable plugged into 3 drives: optical drive (slim blu-ray), SSD, and HD, all at the top of the case. It really helps clean up the appearance.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Wow it took a my hours and the PC is up and running of course no OS but nothing blow up so it was a victory!!
> 
> Can't say how quiet or loud is cause of the house noise. I will try tomorrow.
> 
> It was impossible to connect the USB cable from the front to the MoBo with the cage on is there a way around this?
> 
> Also can the SSD and DVD drive share the same power cable?
> 
> Or they need their own coming out of the PSU?


Hi

Re. the USB 3.0 cable attachment to the Motherboard.

I managed to retain the HDD cage and connect the [stiff] USB 3.0 cable to the Motherboard as follows. From memory, the cable comes from the rear of the M/B tray onto the top of the HDD cage and bends at right angle at the front and down into the connection - with a slight S bend before the socket to align it so that it enters straight. It is clipped to the top of the cage with a self adhesive Auto electrical alloy clip with fold over lugs.

Cheers


----------



## cloudbuster

Thanks, as I was guiding by the manuals and a PC magazine lol.
They did not cover the multiple hardware on the same cable.
I might have to relocate the SSD as it was hard to connect the cable, what to use double side tape, For behind the MoBo install.

Have to look if the MoBo can control the fan.
Would that be any 3 pin connector right?

Should I be able to enter BIOS without a OS?
I had a hard time figuring the PSU connections but then I just conected them on any open slot I guess they all are 12V.
And the Sata on the MoBo as I dint see the metal pieces contacts so I was like hmm what this piece of plastic is for.

But overall happy with my first PC build.


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Good work, cloudbuster. If your motherboard can control the fan speeds (like my Asus Maximus Gene V), leave the front fan speed switch on High and enable the smart fan control in BIOS. This will keep noise to a minimum and ensure everything doesn't get too hot.
> 
> The front panel USB cable is a real pain. Fortunately, removing and re-installing the drive cage is easy. Quite a few of us have just left it out and put drives in the upper 5.25 bays, on the back of the motherboard tray, or even on the floor of the case. BTW, some recent motherboards have the USB connector turned 90 degrees (like a lot of SATA ports) so that the cable plugs into it parallel to the board. Until then, I wish there was a 90 degree adapter you could buy somewhere.
> 
> Yes, the SSD and DVD drives can be on the same PS cable. The SSD uses very little power so, as long as the connectors on one cable can reach both drives, you'll be fine. I have one PS cable plugged into 3 drives: optical drive (slim blu-ray), SSD, and HD, all at the top of the case. It really helps clean up the appearance.


Re USB 3.0 adapter
I have seen such adapters -

http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/tom168888/product-detailcKYJhHLZaQVT/China-USB-3-0-Pin-Header-Right-Angles.html

As the above may not clear the 24 pin connector, perhaps this could be folded/used ??

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21868/cab-1920/USB_30_20-Pin_Internal_Header_Female_to_Male_Adapter_Cable_-_Low_Profile.html?tl=g2#blank

Cheers


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> Re USB 3.0 adapter
> I have seen such adapters -
> 
> *http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/tom168888/product-detailcKYJhHLZaQVT/China-USB-3-0-Pin-Header-Right-Angles.html*


This is a replacement header to SOLDER onto the motherboard. It's not an adapter!


----------



## cloudbuster

Thanks for the links, wonder how hard it would be to solder that.
That other cable look that can flex/bend easier.

If I remember someone mention that the drive cage help with the airflow or not?

I post pic of how mine is looking once I get home.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Have to look if the MoBo can control the fan.
> Would that be any 3 pin connector right?
> 
> Should I be able to enter BIOS without a OS?
> I had a hard time figuring the PSU connections but then I just conected them on any open slot I guess they all are 12V.
> And the Sata on the MoBo as I dint see the metal pieces contacts so I was like hmm what this piece of plastic is for.


Check the motherboard's documentation to see whether or not it can control the fan speeds. I think that most can now. Some can control both f-pin fans using PWM control while others can control 3-pin fans via voltage control. Some can do both. You have to check your documentation.

Yes, you should be able to enter the BIOS (or UEFI) menu system even without an OS installed. Again, check your motherboard's documentation for the correct key to enter the BIOS. The most common are DEL, F1, and F2. Often F12 lets you select a boot device (such as optical disc, USB flash drive, etc.) and the list will include an option to enter the BIOS menu system.

What metal clips? Are you talking about the small clips on the SATA cable connectors? These are locking clips. They make the connection more secure. You have to squeeze the clip in order to unplug the SATA cable from the drive or the motherboard socket. However, some SATA sockets might not engage the clip.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> As the above may not clear the 24 pin connector, perhaps this could be folded/used ??
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/21868/cab-1920/USB_30_20-Pin_Internal_Header_Female_to_Male_Adapter_Cable_-_Low_Profile.html?tl=g2#blank


Good find! This would definitely fold more neatly than the stiff front USB cable we get with most cases.


----------



## cloudbuster

The power cable for the GPU is kind of long, I seen other build that have a short round one. I just put it together as fast as I could. would I need to sleeve this cables?
The HD audio cable is loose above the GPU will try to tape it to the bottom of the PSU.


Will order some LED later to give it some life.


----------



## wigger

I'd suggest some cable management, route those GPU cables on the backside of the mobo-tray, and through the holes next to the GPU, and take the 8pin CPU cable through the hole which is right next to the socket on the mobo-tray, and you should be golden


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> I'd suggest some cable management, route those GPU cables on the backside of the mobo-tray, and through the holes next to the GPU, and take the 8pin CPU cable through the hole which is right next to the socket on the mobo-tray, and you should be golden


Thanks for the tip, I was wondering what 8pin connector you refer to as im new to all this.
But I found it, I did not see that hole there for the cable.
Those GPU cable are kind of stiff, I think I did a better job now, I just route it vertically.

That long cable is for the SSD to PSU when I get the adapter to mount it on top in the 5.25 bay the cable will be gone.


----------



## theKab

Alright! I've been looking forwards and backwards for parts to put in my SFF build while waiting for the funds, should be transportable on planes etc. I was considering the PS07 and the TJ08-E and landed on the TJ! Even if it was a little bit more expensive and weighs 0,1KG more. It just looks a lot nicer and according to reviews has better airflow. As for other components this is my full order that I placed today:

Silverstone TJ08-E Case
Zalman ZM750-XG Goldrock PSU
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM HDD
Netgear N300 USB Wireless adapter(got it 65% OFF!)
MSI Z87M-G43 Motherboard
Intel I5-4670K 3.4Ghz CPU

I already have a spare SSD(older 2nd gen 80GB from Intel for the OS), 8 gigs of decent memory and I don't need a GPU when it's going to sit in the living room as a media PC(why I need the wireless adapter). However when I am traveling(holidays and what not) I will use the GPU from my larger Corsair Air 540 build. Also got such a large PSU for the possibility to use a 290X in this build when I get that for my main build later on. Really happy with my purchase, just a bit unsure about the motherboard. Was on a semi-tight budget. I think it should be OK even though I could have got something slightly better, though the money just would not let me. Anyone have any experience the motherboard I ordered? It was between it, the Asrock Z87M Pro 4 and the Asus Z87M-PLUS. I went with the MSI because of it's slightly cheaper price than the Asus and the color scheme. Also I couldn't find much info on the Asrock board as people only seem to have the Extreme 4 instead of the Pro. Anyway looking forward to starting the build as I will be modding the case a bit with the Dremel 4000 I got for christmas!









EDIT:

Was wondering how the bottom 3,5" bay is mounted to the case? Is it removable? And can it be turned 90 degrees with some new screw holes? I was thinking about doing this for a little neater cable management. Also gonna try my hands at making a side window(the windowed version is not available here yet) and I think it will be good practice and such(also have an OLD case to practice on first).


----------



## cloudbuster

I wish I saw this before
wonder if it would actually fit a 3.5 HDD
it does say it fit 4 x 2.5 SSD

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15263/hdd-ss-05/Silverstone_FP58_525_Slot_Loading_Optical_Bay_Adapter_w_Quad_25_SSD_Support_-_Black_FP58B.html


----------



## Qrash

Yes, the bottom 3.5 inch drive bay can be removed. It is secured by screws in the bottom. I'm not sure if it can be rotated, due to various height changes in the bottom panel. I think someone here did rotate it. You may have to drill some new holes and make other modifications to get it to mount flat and level.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> As for other components this is my full order that I placed today:
> 
> Silverstone TJ08-E Case
> Zalman ZM750-XG Goldrock PSU
> Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200RPM HDD
> Netgear N300 USB Wireless adapter(got it 65% OFF!)
> MSI Z87M-G43 Motherboard
> Intel I5-4670K 3.4Ghz CPU


I looked up your power supply on Zalman's website and it is 180 mm long. This is too long for the case. The manual recommends a maximum of 160 mm. Longer PS units will not fit due to the bend in the internal panel that runs beside the PS and becomes the mounting surface for the optical drives. One extreme option is to have part of the PS hang out the back of the case. I think Silverstone makes a rear adapter to permit this. I'd recommend a shorter PS instead. Seasonic has a series that operates in a Hybrid Silent mode. The PS fan does not come on until there is significant load.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I looked up your power supply on Zalman's website and it is 180 mm long. This is too long for the case. The manual recommends a maximum of 160 mm. Longer PS units will not fit due to the bend in the internal panel that runs beside the PS and becomes the mounting surface for the optical drives. One extreme option is to have part of the PS hang out the back of the case. I think Silverstone makes a rear adapter to permit this. I'd recommend a shorter PS instead. Seasonic has a series that operates in a Hybrid Silent mode. The PS fan does not come on until there is significant load.


A 160mm is RECOMMENDED, but a 180mm will fit, u just might not fit an optical drive with the 180mm.
I've got an 800 Gold Evolution in my PS07. And it came out of my TJ08.

On a side note, the best answer I could get on expected availability of the SFX 600 Gold Modular is first quarter 2014. Hopefully before March he said!!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> A 160mm is RECOMMENDED, but a 180mm will fit, u just might not fit an optical drive with the 180mm.
> I've got an 800 Gold Evolution in my PS07. And it came out of my TJ08.


I stand corrected, then. Carry on!


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Yes, the bottom 3.5 inch drive bay can be removed. It is secured by screws in the bottom. I'm not sure if it can be rotated, due to various height changes in the bottom panel. I think someone here did rotate it. You may have to drill some new holes and make other modifications to get it to mount flat and level.


Ok thanks for your answer. I will look into it when I get the case and see what I can do. There are probably other things that can be done with the bottom HDD mount as well to get it more out of the way including the cables. My plan is to have as little cables visible in the case as possible even if there is no window(not sure if I have the skills to pull off a nice side window quite yet).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> A 160mm is RECOMMENDED, but a 180mm will fit, u just might not fit an optical drive with the 180mm.
> I've got an 800 Gold Evolution in my PS07. And it came out of my TJ08.
> 
> On a side note, the best answer I could get on expected availability of the SFX 600 Gold Modular is first quarter 2014. Hopefully before March he said!!


Yeah I have been reading a lot before deciding on the case and made sure that I could fit the PSU, even if it's going to be very tight. Not planning on any optical drives or HDDs in the 5.25" bays so I think I'm good. Thanks!


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> I wish I saw this before
> wonder if it would actually fit a 3.5 HDD
> it does say it fit 4 x 2.5 SSD
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15263/hdd-ss-05/Silverstone_FP58_525_Slot_Loading_Optical_Bay_Adapter_w_Quad_25_SSD_Support_-_Black_FP58B.html


I'm not too sure if it would fit a 3.5" drive. The middle portion that would hold the top two 2.5" drives would need to be removed to allow that to work but I'm not sure if the screw holes would line up properly afterward. If you're looking for a 5.25 in adapter to place a slim line optical plus a 3.5" drive, I know Star Tech makes one:


----------



## Qrash

The Silverstone FP58 does not have holes to mount a 3.5 inch drive, but I added them to the bottom surface of mine. This way I have a slim optical drive and an SSD within the FP58 and a 3.5 inch hard drive suspended (using soft silicone drive tray washers) from the bottom of it. This means the hard drive hangs down into the lower 5.25 inch drive bay, but I don't need this bay so it's no loss for me. In this manner I have all my drives up top (along with all their cables) and removed all the lower drive bays for a cleaner look.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> I wish I saw this before
> wonder if it would actually fit a 3.5 HDD
> it does say it fit 4 x 2.5 SSD
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15263/hdd-ss-05/Silverstone_FP58_525_Slot_Loading_Optical_Bay_Adapter_w_Quad_25_SSD_Support_-_Black_FP58B.html


Will this one help you out?



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19952/hdc-121/Silverstone_SDP10B_525_bay_to_1x_35_HDD_and_2x_25_HDDSSD_Adapter_-_Black.html?tl=c273s852b7#blank


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Will this one help you out?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/19952/hdc-121/Silverstone_SDP10B_525_bay_to_1x_35_HDD_and_2x_25_HDDSSD_Adapter_-_Black.html?tl=c273s852b7#blank


I have used several of these SDP10B's in different builds, including one in a PS07 (I know, not a TJ08, but for how I was using it, it works better, and they are the same case with different front panels anyways).

And they are really handy devices!!


----------



## cloudbuster

If you can you should get the 160mm PSU even if you dont plan on using a DVD drive now you dont know if later you want to use one it be easier to use a 160mm for the space.
Remember some cables on the PSU are stiff to bend and with less space is not fun.
That my recommendation, but like the other say a 180mm would fit just fine.


----------



## cloudbuster

is this a good thermal paste?
it came with the MoBo. what is the lifespan if any?
GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound

or should I use the one with the Cooler Master Hyper 212X if that come with one.
Thanks!


----------



## Qrash

I have no experience with that thermal compound. I've been using Arctic Silver for several years now. I've considered switching to one of the new diamond based products that are out.

I did a quick search and found a couple of 5/5 reviews at Frozen CPU for Gelid Solutions GC-3 Extreme Thermal Compound. Is this the one you mean? Both reviews mentioned heating it up (soaking it in warm water?) before applying, I guess to make it easier to apply/spread.


----------



## cloudbuster

this is the MoBo over there they mention the thermal compound but I dont see the number 3 anywhere
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87M%20OC%20Formula/


it came just like the picture at the bottom of the page show, the tube nothing else to apply it

if anything I use the one that comes with the cooler, that if the cooler come with one.

So far I had the PC running for a few hours. and it seem super stable. wow super happy I hope it stay like this.

Temp from Asrock control panel
CPU 32C with stock inter cooler
MoBo 27C

Temp from EVGA precision X control panel
GPU 27C @ fan speed 39%

the PSU fan havent even come on yet.

Room temp 72F


----------



## mshaddix

Just built a Haswell rig in the TJ08-E and really enjoying it, but I ran into a problem with the standoffs. I didn't get any. It's fine only missing one at the bottom of the motherboard, but do any of you know where I can get these?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> If you can you should get the 160mm PSU even if you dont plan on using a DVD drive now you dont know if later you want to use one it be easier to use a 160mm for the space.
> Remember some cables on the PSU are stiff to bend and with less space is not fun.
> That my recommendation, but like the other say a 180mm would fit just fine.


I am aware of the space issues it may cause with optical drives, but the only time I will ever use one for my build in this case is to install OS and that's it. And then later if I ever need one again I will just plug it in and use it for whatever and plug it out again. I still have my other machine which has a DVD drive anyways so I'll be fine. Also got the PSU because it was a STEAL for the price I got and that it seems to be getting very positive reviews all over the place as far as I can see. It will not come out of the case any time soon after it's installed as well. Thanks for the replies though, it may help other people as well









Btw did anyone have a clue about the motherboard I mentioned? (MSI Z87M-G43) Would be nice to get some information on it as I can't find any reviews on it. Maybe someone else can in these days when Google just HAS to personalize everything so the results you want don't even show up. Also started a separate thread for it in the Intel Motherboards section without any luck with answers so far. So I don't hijack a case thread


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Just built a Haswell rig in the TJ08-E and really enjoying it, but I ran into a problem with the standoffs. I didn't get any. It's fine only missing one at the bottom of the motherboard, but do any of you know where I can get these?


I have no clue what or were they go in my MoBo mine came with about 10 of those
I did not use them. see above


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> is this a good thermal paste?
> it came with the MoBo. what is the lifespan if any?
> GELID Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound
> 
> or should I use the one with the Cooler Master Hyper 212X if that come with one.
> Thanks!


I've been using GC-extreme for over two years now, works great. I used to swear by AS-5, but when I switched the paste to test, temps both load and idle dropped by 5c, thought it was a fluke, reapplied AS-5 same way, temps back up. Longest I've had it going so far is 12 months, and it's doing fine.

The stuff that comes with the H212 is junk IMHO.


----------



## Jack Mac

I'm interested in the TJ08, however I have some questions for owners:
-Will I be able to fit my EVGA 1000 G2 in this case? It's a very long PSU (150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 200 mm (D))
-How much room is there for cable management? I struggle to get things looking tidy in my FT02 and it's something I'm concerned about.
-How many drives does this case support? I have 2 HDDs ATM and 1 SSD but I'm looking to add more.
The TJ08 interests me because it's a small case and I'd like to downsize my build into something that's smaller and more powerful. I'm picking up a RIVG and 3930K in January.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'm interested in the TJ08, however I have some questions for owners:
> -Will I be able to fit my EVGA 1000 G2 in this case? It's a very long PSU (150 mm (W) x 86 mm (H) x 200 mm (D))
> -How much room is there for cable management? I struggle to get things looking tidy in my FT02 and it's something I'm concerned about.
> -How many drives does this case support? I have 2 HDDs ATM and 1 SSD but I'm looking to add more.
> The TJ08 interests me because it's a small case and I'd like to downsize my build into something that's smaller and more powerful. I'm picking up a RIVG and 3930K in January.


Ok, in order the order you asked:

1- no, max psu length is 180mm.
2- cable management room is great, but as with any smaller case, think before zip tying your wires.
3- the case supports 5-3.5" and 1-2.5" drives in its stock configuration.

If you use the 5.25" bays with adapters, you could make it hold up to 7-3.5" and 5-2.5", possibly more or less if you need an optical drive in the system.


----------



## Jack Mac

Dang, I really like this PSU. Oh well, maybe a 350D or something will work. Thanks for the help, rep.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Dang, I really like this PSU. Oh well, maybe a 350D or something will work. Thanks for the help, rep.


No problem. The 350D is quite a bit larger than the TJ08 so psu length might not be a factor. On a side note, has that G2 popped yet? There was a run of them that had some issues, kinda sad to see EVGA's QC die off the past several years.


----------



## cloudbuster

just installed the new cooler 212x with the Gelid extreme paste
the idle temp drop 4C-5C

Now it read 27-28C idle
room temp is higher by 1F. 73F

On another note any clue why the system is not listing the new HDD 1TB I just installed?
I see it in BIOS but not in windows.
I only see the SDD.

They are connected in
SATA 1 SDD
SATA 3 HDD
SATA 5 DVD

I did not use the 8 pin cable. only the other 2 flat ones

in device manager under his properties it say:
Disk 1
type: Unknown
Status: Not Initialized
Partition style: Not applicable

the SDD say Disk 0 and have different data on those same fields.

I even see it on the MoBo software in windows.
Asroxk Z87M OC Formula


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> just installed the new cooler 212x with the Gelid extreme paste
> the idle temp drop 4C-5C
> 
> Now it read 27-28C idle
> room temp is higher by 1F. 73F
> 
> On another note any clue why the system is not listing the new HDD 1TB I just installed?
> I see it in BIOS but not in windows.
> I only see the SDD.
> 
> They are connected in
> SATA 1 SDD
> SATA 3 HDD
> SATA 5 DVD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not use the 8 pin cable. only the other 2 flat ones
> 
> in device manager under his properties it say:
> Disk 1
> type: Unknown
> Status: Not Initialized
> Partition style: Not applicable
> 
> the SDD say Disk 0 and have different data on those same fields.
> 
> I even see it on the MoBo software in windows.
> Asroxk Z87M OC Formula


As long as that disk wasn't present during your OS install, right click that drive in disk management and "create new volume" the drive just hasn't been initialized, so initialize it. And when it asks, say yes to a "quick" format. Otherwise it can take a while!!


----------



## Jyve

Happy to see more people get into this case. I've had mine for a while and still love it.

Saw someone earlier post a link to the icy dock tougharmor 5.25 adapters. I'm digging these and may pick up the slim ODD / 2 2.5 hotswap drive bays.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994146


----------



## JACKS0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> @JACKSON: Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The measurement it's simple... The same with the original metal side panel. I'm using dark acrylic and the thickness it depends on you (thicker much better to hold).
> Here is a diagram/plan how I created it:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sinkfish. My case should be arriving soon and I am eager to begin my build. I have started a build log if you would like to check back in a month or so and see what it looks like. Also I hope you dont mind me using your picture as an example.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1455638/working-with-the-temjin-tj08-e


----------



## JACKS0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> @JACKSON: Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The measurement it's simple... The same with the original metal side panel. I'm using dark acrylic and the thickness it depends on you (thicker much better to hold).
> Here is a diagram/plan how I created it:
> 
> 
> 
> "holder" to hold the weight of the acrylic.


Thanks Sinkfish. My case should be arriving soon and I am eager to begin my build. I have started a build log if you would like to check back in a month or so and see what it looks like. Also I hope you dont mind me using your picture as an example.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1455638/working-with-the-temjin-tj08-e


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> As long as that disk wasn't present during your OS install, right click that drive in disk management and "create new volume" the drive just hasn't been initialized, so initialize it. And when it asks, say yes to a "quick" format. Otherwise it can take a while!!


Yep I installed after the OS cause I got it here a few days later.
I tried finding those option but no luck.
I did some search and found this from: JKatwyopc @ tomshardware
Quote:


> Ususally when a HDD fails to appear in windows, it's because it's not partitioned correctly.
> 
> Since you can see it in BIOS and in windows install the drive is most likely functional.
> 
> Go to "Control Panel/Device Manager" and look under "Disk Drives" to see if windows can see the drive. If it's listed there then the drive needs to have a drive letter assigned to it for windows to be able to show it in windows explorer. If it's NOT listed then you probably have a bad drive, bad connection, or some other problem.
> 
> Usually when there is no drive letter assigned automatically by windows, it's because the disk is not partitioned. Open a command prompt and type in "diskpart". When the prompt changes to DISKPART> then type in "list disk". You will see all of your disks listed there. Determine which one is the second disk and note its' drive number(Most likely it will be listed as "Disk 1"). Type "select disk 1" and then "list partition".
> 
> If no partitions are listed then you will need to partition the drive and then assign a drive letter to get it to be visible in the windows explorer. If you decide to partition the drive, make absolutely certain that you have selected the correct drive first. You don't want to attempt to repartition your boot drive.
> 
> Here's how to do it (you're still in DISKPART>, right?)
> 
> select disk 1 (assuming your second disk is listed as disk 1)
> create partition primary
> assign letter=E
> 
> As soon as you assign the drive letter the disk will appear automatically in windows explorer and you may see an autorun window appear as well. Once that happens, type "exit" , "exit" to close the command prompt window. Now you can right click the new disk and format and label it.


that fixed it.
Posted to help others that are like me new to building.

Now I have another issue the computer stay on after I hit Shut down. The signal to the monitor is gone. But the PC stay running. I have to press and hold the power button. I will contact the appropriate forum for help on that.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloudbuster*
> 
> Yep I installed after the OS cause I got it here a few days later.
> I tried finding those option but no luck.
> I did some search and found this from: JKatwyopc @ tomshardware
> that fixed it.
> Posted to help others that are like me new to building.


Thanks. I had the same problem and didn't know how to fix it.


----------



## Qrash

DISKPART is very powerful. I think it's safer to use the GUI in Disk Management. Here's how to find Disk Management in Windows 7 and earlier:

Right-click on My Computer.
Select Manage in the context menu that appears. Confirm any warning that may appear.
In the left panel, locate the Storage section and expand it if necessary.
Click on Disk Management.
For Windows 8 it's even easier: Press the Windows Key + X key combination and a pop-up menu will appear that includes Disk Management.


----------



## rocketraid

Not sure if this has already been available elsewhere, but PCCG in Australia are selling a windowed version.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26348


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocketraid*
> 
> Not sure if this has already been available elsewhere, but PCCG in Australia are selling a windowed version.
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=26348


Yeah, it's the TJ08E-BW, was released a couple of months ago.

The nice folks down in Florida www.performance-pcs.com are the ones who got silverstone to do it. They were selling a standard tj08 that they put a window in, and couldn't keep them in stock, so, silverstone just said, ok, we'll make it.


----------



## cloudbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Thanks. I had the same problem and didn't know how to fix it.


Your welcome! That why I posted it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> DISKPART is very powerful. I think it's safer to use the GUI in Disk Management. Here's how to find Disk Management in Windows 7 and earlier:
> 
> Right-click on My Computer.
> Select Manage in the context menu that appears. Confirm any warning that may appear.
> In the left panel, locate the Storage section and expand it if necessary.
> Click on Disk Management.
> For Windows 8 it's even easier: Press the Windows Key + X key combination and a pop-up menu will appear that includes Disk Management.


Dint know DISKPART could be dangerous, But I tried everything and the HDD just did not want to show in windows. It never gave me that option in Disk management or Device management, to assign it a letter, to format or to release it.


----------



## Qrash

FYI, this morning my Hotmail had a notice that Amazon has the Temjin TJ08-E on sale for $99.99. Yeah, it's only $3 off.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-Micro-ATX-Mini-DTX-TJ08B-E/dp/B005DDCDH2/ref=sr_1_11?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1388699308&sr=1-11


----------



## viowithcrailtap

Hey Guys,

Looking at doing my first build soon with the TJ08-E and I wanted to know what cooler you guys would recommend.

I'm looking either the Noctua D14 or U14S (I know the U14S is 165mm tall which according to the Silverstone site is the max that the case will take).

Has anyone put either of these in?

Also, Happy New Year to everyone on here


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowithcrailtap*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Looking at doing my first build soon with the TJ08-E and I wanted to know what cooler you guys would recommend.
> 
> I'm looking either the Noctua D14 or U14S (I know the U14S is 165mm tall which according to the Silverstone site is the max that the case will take).
> 
> Has anyone put either of these in?
> 
> Also, Happy New Year to everyone on here


Noctua D14. Have one myself in my tj08e, works a treat.


----------



## theKab

I'm getting the case next week for some modding and building a living room tv/youtube machine/transportable gaming system and have been looking into more affordable coolers. Have found the silverstone ar01(s115x etc) and ar03(s2011) ones that does very well against the competition in terms of both cooling and very nice prices. The color scheme may not fit for you with the blue/white though. Blue is a perfect match for the motherboard i ordered so I will probably be picking up the ar01 for my 4670k. Am on mobile so a bit of a hassle to provide links, but google is a good friend!


----------



## viowithcrailtap

Thanks for that. I'm just looking at the Silverstone AR03 cooler too. Quite good performance from the looks of it.


----------



## cruelflames

What would you guys recommend, blower style or open fan GPUs for this case?

I'm hoping to get a nonref R9 290 (looking at the Sapphire R9 290 Tri X) since it's cheaper than a GTX 780 where I live, but I'm concerned about the temps. Would it be better if I installed a rear 120mm fan as well?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> What would you guys recommend, blower style or open fan GPUs for this case?
> 
> I'm hoping to get a nonref R9 290 (looking at the Sapphire R9 290 Tri X) since it's cheaper than a GTX 780 where I live, but I'm concerned about the temps. Would it be better if I installed a rear 120mm fan as well?


With the stock fan setup, a blower style would be better.

But, if you put in the rear 120mm fan as an INTAKE also, and mount the PSU with your PSU fan facing the GPU, you can use a non-blower cooler with ok results. As the airflow is pushing all the air coming into the case and channeling it to the top rear to help push as much hot air out. But even with a non-reference cooler, I wouldn't use a 290/290x, not unless your liquid cooling. They run just way to hot for any air cooler.


----------



## cruelflames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> With the stock fan setup, a blower style would be better.
> 
> But, if you put in the rear 120mm fan as an INTAKE also, and mount the PSU with your PSU fan facing the GPU, you can use a non-blower cooler with ok results. As the airflow is pushing all the air coming into the case and channeling it to the top rear to help push as much hot air out. But even with a non-reference cooler, I wouldn't use a 290/290x, not unless your liquid cooling. They run just way to hot for any air cooler.


Hmm... I hadn't thought of water cooling the GPU, it's something I haven't done before.
If it's not too complicated I'll consider it.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Hmm... I hadn't thought of water cooling the GPU, it's something I haven't done before.
> If it's not too complicated I'll consider it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Welcome.
There are some closed loop liquid coolers designed just for GPUs you could look into also.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> What would you guys recommend, blower style or open fan GPUs for this case?
> 
> I'm hoping to get a nonref R9 290 (looking at the Sapphire R9 290 Tri X) since it's cheaper than a GTX 780 where I live, but I'm concerned about the temps. Would it be better if I installed a rear 120mm fan as well?


Honestly I have been there done that with gpu's in this case and I will always recommend an aftermarket cooler over a blower style if you want good gpu temps with less noise, and you will be set if you get another more spacious case later on too (experience was asus dcii 670 vs evga 670ftw). Cpu temps wont be affected if you use an AIO cooler (maybe 1C difference). I have never had my cpu on air in this case so cant tell you how that would be. This case doesnt get rid of air as well as a mid tower atx for obvious reasons, but is a great little case. With a 180/200mm radiator up front and a 120mm exhaust fan, temps with a cpu and single gpu are really good.


----------



## Leviathan25

I've done quite a bit of reading on blower vs dual fan coolers on GPUs in this case. You can look back a few pages to find threads where I researched it. Basically the summary is this:

If using a single GPU, a dual fan (aftermarket) cooler will always be better, regardless of what type of CPU cooler you are using. The only thing you need is for air to be able to pass over the top of the fans, and with 1 card, you've got that, so you are fine.

The front fan pushes far more air through the case than an exhaust fan can keep up with, so there is no reason to pull air in through the exhaust - also, just in general this is a bad idea because there's no filter back there and you'd be pushing dust into the case. In general you only need an exhaust fan if your CPU cooler doesn't have a dual fan setup or doesn't need the spot for a radiator/etc... I'm using an exhaust fan in my case, but only because my CPU cooler has a single fan, and the exhaust fan functions similarly to a second fan on the back of the heatsink.

Anyway, the only situation you'd want to use a blower type CPU in the case is if the top of the card is buttressed up against a flat surface. This will only happen if you are doing SLI, have a card in the 3rd+4th expansion slots (ie against the bottom of the PSU), or you've installed more expansion cards directly above the GPU and are covering up fans.

The case is well-designed to handle the cooling needs of high temp cards, and even a 290 would be as fine in this case as it would be in any other case. In other words, it will run as hot as it will anywhere else - not better, just not worse either.

I agree if you are OCing a 290/x, then you probably want to look into aftermarket cooling - either a 3rd party air cooler, or water cooling, but my point is that isn't the fault of the case or its airflow - I'd say the same thing no matter what case you were using.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I've done quite a bit of reading on blower vs dual fan coolers on GPUs in this case. You can look back a few pages to find threads where I researched it. Basically the summary is this:
> 
> If using a single GPU, a dual fan (aftermarket) cooler will always be better, regardless of what type of CPU cooler you are using. The only thing you need is for air to be able to pass over the top of the fans, and with 1 card, you've got that, so you are fine.
> 
> The front fan pushes far more air through the case than an exhaust fan can keep up with, *#1,so there is no reason to pull air in through the exhaust - also, just in general this is a bad idea because there's no filter back there and you'd be pushing dust into the case*. In general you only need an exhaust fan if your CPU cooler doesn't have a dual fan setup or doesn't need the spot for a radiator/etc... I'm using an exhaust fan in my case, but only because my CPU cooler has a single fan, and the exhaust fan functions similarly to a second fan on the back of the heatsink.
> 
> Anyway, the only situation you'd want to use a blower type CPU in the case is if the top of the card is buttressed up against a flat surface. This will only happen if you are doing SLI, have a card in the 3rd+4th expansion slots (ie against the bottom of the PSU), or you've installed more expansion cards directly above the GPU and are covering up fans.
> 
> The case is well-designed to handle the cooling needs of high temp cards, and even a 290 would be as fine in this case as it would be in any other case. In other words, it will run as hot as it will anywhere else - not better, just not worse either.
> 
> I agree if you are *#2,OCing a 290/x*, then you probably want to look into aftermarket cooling - either a 3rd party air cooler, or water cooling, but my point is that isn't the fault of the case or its airflow - I'd say the same thing no matter what case you were using.


Ok, I'll address the two items I numbered and made bold above.

#1 - I assume that any person smart enough to by a Temjin series case is smart enough to also know that they should use a filter over the fan location if they made the fan at the rear location an intake. In my case, using the rear fan location as an intake along with the front fan, and reversing the heatsink fan to blow towards the front of the case caused my CPU temps to go down between 3-7c depending on the state of the PC (ie: idle and load). Also, since I wasn't channelling air from the front fan AWAY from the aircooled GPU, my temps on the card(s) were also lowered by 3c on average. The thing to remember with the rear fan if used as an exhaust is it is taking air away the GPU(s), even silverstone made this clear in their documentation for the case. And since I mounted my PSU so the fan was pulling air out of the case, it helped direct the air inside up and out of the case. There are enough fan-less vent areas in the case to allow all the air to escape without using the rear fan location as an exhaust. And because I've set my case this way, whether the cards use a blower style cooler or not, all the air is forced to go out of the cards PCIe slot vents, the vents on the rear of the case, and the psu.

#2 - Regardless if you are OC'ing the 290/290x, it needs something proven to cool it better than any aircooler being supplied on the cards at present. They just run way to dang hot. That is why I got rid of the 2 290's that I had, they are great cards, but they really need a liquid cooling solution to make them usable, unless you happen to be deaf.

Don't just take someone's word either, it really only takes a small amount of time to switch things around and test it out for yourself, everyone's systems are different, and will react differently. In the three systems I've built in this particular case, using the rear fan as an intake has netted ME noticeably better temps, both air cooled and liquid cooled.

Edit: Sorry, forgot to make the bold lettering.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Ok, I'll address the two items I numbered and made bold above.
> 
> Don't just take someone's word either, it really only takes a small amount of time to switch things around and test it out for yourself, everyone's systems are different, and will react differently. In the three systems I've built in this particular case, using the rear fan as an intake has netted ME noticeably better temps, both air cooled and liquid cooled.


I see what you are saying, and thank you for your experience and advice. To be honest I hadn't considered reversing the flow of the CPU cooling area in order to force air through the GPU section, and this is the first I've heard of someone doing it.

I do have a question though - in all three builds you did, were you always using 2 cards? I'm curious whether this makes as much of a difference with a single card or whether this technique is mostly just for people using dual-GPU setups.

Secondly, the original person who asked a question asked what type of cooler to get for a single 290 card (no dual card setup) - blower or cooler. You never said which type you prefer or addressed this, and I'm curious what your opinion is on that.

Edit: Wait, I see looking back that you recommend a blower type with the "stock setup". By "stock setup" I assume you mean CPU air cooler blowing towards the back of the case.

What research I've done says a blower type cooler is worse than a dual fan cooler in every single situation except SLI/X-fire. I'm curious why you feel a blower is best in this case - is it something you've personally tested? (Again, I'm only talking about a single-card setup, as that is what the original question was about.)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I see what you are saying, and thank you for your experience and advice. To be honest I hadn't considered reversing the flow of the CPU cooling area in order to force air through the GPU section, and this is the first I've heard of someone doing it.
> 
> I do have a question though - in all three builds you did, were you always using 2 cards? I'm curious whether this makes as much of a difference with a single card or whether this technique is mostly just for people using dual-GPU setups.
> 
> Secondly, the original person who asked a question asked what type of cooler to get for a single 290 card (no dual card setup) - blower or cooler. You never said which type you prefer or addressed this, and I'm curious what your opinion is on that.
> 
> Edit: Wait, I see looking back that you recommend a blower type with the "stock setup". By "stock setup" I assume you mean CPU air cooler blowing towards the back of the case.
> 
> What research I've done says a blower type cooler is worse than a dual fan cooler in every single situation except SLI/X-fire. I'm curious why you feel a blower is best in this case - is it something you've personally tested? (Again, I'm only talking about a single-card setup, as that is what the original question was about.)


No problem, yes, by stock setup, I mean the single 180mm as intake, and PSU mounted with fan sucking air through the filter at the top of the case. I recommended the blower style because I saw a negative impact in CPU temps (between 4-15c depending again on whether idle or at load) with an aircooled CPU that was only attributable to the open framed cooler. Keeping everything the same except for the cooler being used on the card. And using a 120mm fan to try and help exhaust that air only brought CPU temps down 1-3c, but it RAISED the GPU temps by me putting that fan in by 2-9c again depending on load of PC. The card was one of the 670's mentioned below. And even with the blower cooler the 670 runs between 10-20c cooler than my 290 did in the same system. So honestly I wouldn't recommend using an aircooled 290/290x in ANY make or model of case. Those cards really do need a liquid solution to keep them from throttling the cores and downclocking the cards due to heat.

In the three systems, only one was a dual card setup, the other two were both single cards. The sli setup is what's in it right now, it has two gtx670ti superclocks in it presently both of which are blower coolers (I used the blower coolers not because of sli, but because I want them to be a part of the dedicated airflow of the whole system acting as exhaust fans too). The previous system was a single R9 290 with the blower style cooler (all that you could get at release), and prior to that, a single gtx770 superclocked w/ACX cooler. Because of the amount of air I'm cramming through the system with the fans setup the way I mentioned, I've seen very little temp difference between a blower vs open frame coolers. The blower coolers on the 670's were put on after the fact, they came with the ACX style coolers to begin with, I used the blowers from a client build that got a liquid cooling setup, and he didn't want them, so I was able to see before and after temps because of that, and whether single card blower or open frame, the temp difference was within a degree in the systems. In sli, the temps were very close again, except that in sli with open frames, the card closest to the CPU was about 6c hotter than the second card.

And in each system, I checked with the 120mm fan both as intake and exhaust to see which have me better temps on CPU and GPU or GPU's, and I through trial and error that it always gave ME the best temps using the rear fan as an intake, and if aircooling the CPU, having the CPU fan(s) oriented to pull air from that 120mm fan at the rear.

Edit: on a side note, I don't use any fan filters in my systems, I've found that even the "best" filters are way more restrictive to airflow than I want. So even my filter for the 180mm is removed and I used electrical tape to cover the slot, lol. I have a compressor that I use every few months to blow out the systems and keep them clean, which is fairly easy as our house is all wood floors, and I have a great wife who likes to make me do chores along with her, so the house is pretty clean.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> No problem, yes, by stock setup, I mean the single 180mm as intake, and PSU mounted with fan sucking air through the filter at the top of the case. I recommended the blower style because I saw a negative impact in CPU temps


You seem to be mostly correlating what I've read about the GPU temps and cooler styles (with single cards) - that for the most part it doesn't matter which you use (ie. temps are within a 1-2 degree margin of error.

I do understand that the CPU temps would be raised slightly with an open cooled GPU because the air from the GPU is not being sent out the back of the case, but it seems odd to me that the same wouldn't be true when reversing the flow of CPU air. I would think that the GPU would run a bit hotter as a result, if all of the hot air from the CPU gets pushed into the GPU's air supply.Additionally, wouldn't turning up the front fan fix the issue, as the problem seems to be purely about creating greater positive pressure in the case? I'd be curious if you could end up with better temps in a stock position by simply ramping up the front fan more.

At the end of the day, are you saying that it's better to have a cooler CPU than a cooler GPU? (or that there are simply no drawbacks to the reverse intake solution?)

One final question. I find that (in my country at least), all the aftermarket-cooled GPUs are also better cards. The open cooled cards tend to overclock better and run at a better clock rate, etc.. All things considered, there's no way to get a completely equal card where just the cooler is the determining factor. It seems to me that the choice is always a) blower style GPU with basic settings or b) ACX style GPU with superclock settings. Even if the trade-off is slightly higher CPU temps, wouldn't the open cooled GPU always be worth it anyway?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> You seem to be mostly correlating what I've read about the GPU temps and cooler styles (with single cards) - that for the most part it doesn't matter which you use (ie. temps are within a 1-2 degree margin of error.
> 
> I do understand that the CPU temps would be raised slightly with an open cooled GPU because the air from the GPU is not being sent out the back of the case, but it seems odd to me that the same wouldn't be true when reversing the flow of CPU air. I would think that the GPU would run a bit hotter as a result, if all of the hot air from the CPU gets pushed into the GPU's air supply.
> 
> At the end of the day, are you saying that it's better to have a cooler CPU than a cooler GPU? (or that there are simply no drawbacks to the reverse intake solution?)
> 
> One final question. I find that (in my country at least), all the aftermarket-cooled GPUs are also better cards. The open cooled cards tend to overclock better and run at a better clock rate, etc.. All things considered, there's no way to get a completely equal card where just the cooler is the determining factor. It seems to me that the choice is always a) blower style GPU with basic settings or b) ACX style GPU with superclock settings. Even if the trade-off is slightly higher CPU temps, wouldn't the open cooled GPU always be worth it anyway?


I know, I thought the same thing before I started screwing with the TJ08/PS07 series of cases, but no, the GPU temps in the TJ08 were cooler with the rear fan as intake even though it's "technically" getting air that has gone through the CPU cooler because the air coming from the front fan and the rear fan is now ALL going out through the GPU, instead of being diverted down to CPU area from the front fan and then sent out the back. This series of cases (TJ08/PS07) really has some neat and funky issues with cooling due to the orientation of the motherboard and the card slots that requires us to think outside the "norm" when we set them up. I will personally recommend to anyone getting these cases to test their setup for the optimal cooling in their system, but for me, I will always set mine up now to be 180 intake, 120 intake, CPU cooler pushing air to the front and psu set to have fan facing down.

As to the question about blower cards being the budget cards vs ACX styles (I'm in the US by the way), look at EVGA and their 780Ti's, they make the classified cards as both blower or ACX style, and the same goes for the superclocked and the standard clocked cards. Yes, companies like asus, msi, and others do what your speaking of, but I personally feel that that is a marketing gimmick because people EXPECT a non-reference clocked card to have/need a better cooler. Heck, the EVGA Classified 780Ti was initially released with a blower cooler, the ACX came second.

Edit: ooops, at the end of the day, I would personally want my GPU to be cooler, they are more important cooling-wise because they are generating way more heat. But I also want them BOTH to be as cool as I can make them. If that means my CPU needs to run 2c hotter but my GPU is 10c cooler, that's what I'm going to set it to be. The video cards out today need to be cooled well to work best and last the longest. An Intel CPU can run at 75-80c and do it for a decade. A GPU from either chip maker won't.

And correct, in my builds I found zero drawback to the way I set my cooling up. It gave me the lowest temps no matter what different variable I tried, air/liquid/blower/ACX etc every temp was best with my system setup that way.

Edit #2: I have also found that buying ANY graphics card that is built on the reference PCB for that card model and is overclocked seems to be a waste, since it's a reference card that they just bumped the clock speed on, but the non-OC version and save the 10-30$ and bump the clock yourself. The only reason my 670's are the SC version is that they were the same cost at time of purchase.


----------



## viowithcrailtap

Anyone with a H80i inside this case?

I'm looking at the H75 or a Heat Sink but the look of the closed loops is a big plus. I know the H75 has a thinner radiator than the H80i but I wanted to know if they'll fit in the case no problem and should I mount with the tubes at the bottom or top?


----------



## oleguy

After a few stumbles along the way, I have my TJ08-E based build up an running.

I ended up swapping out the Antec Earthwatts 650 for a fully modular Corsair RM650. While I can see how an updated Earthwatts would work (assuming they've updated the design since 2009), the inability to remove all 4-pin Molex cables from the PSU, the shortness of the 8-pin CPU connector (needed about another 35-50mm to route it under the motherboard tray), and the SATA power line not having enough slack between the first and last connectors to connect both the SSD and HDD, a more modern PSU was needed. Out of the selection at Micro Center, it seemed that the Corsair RM650 was the best fully modular 160mm PSU I could get my hands on, and it was the same price as online shops. It certainly made cable routing easier.

I also ran into a few other problems...


The SSD I have has the SATA and Power cables flush against the mounting-side of the drive. As such, it made it impossible to connect either cable to the SSD when it was anchored to the bottom using the supplied screws and mount points. I worked around this by flipping the SSD upside down and using tape to secure it. I considered using the 3.5" adapter that came with it until the next problem came into view...
The front-panel USB3 cable is extremely stiff and this causes a huge problem with the drive cage when paired with the ASRock Z87M Extreme4. I wanted to experiment with the drive cage in and out to see if I can validate Sliverstone's claims that the cage helps direct airflow from the 180mm fan, but the USB3 cable just wouldn't let that happen. Since I only have the one SSD and HDD, this wasn't an issue, but it might be a consideration for people who are looking to use more than one 3.5" drive or doesn't want to use the external/internal drive bay at the bottom for their HDD.
The 180 degree rotation of the motherboard also leads to some weird cable routing issues as most motherboard layouts have the more typical orientation in mind, like the USB3, the front-panel buttons and LEDs, etc. It just requires a bit of planning, fiddling, and acceptance.
I'm not one to mess around with with cable routing, as my only concern is clear airflow. Having the space behind the motherboard for routing is great, but at least for the PSU I got, it's really hard to make a bundle flat enough to cinch to the anchor points in a way that won't cause problems with the case cover. It was a struggle to get all six tabs to engage at once, and I fear that I'm warping the panel with my bulges. I might have to take it apart and try again. At least the cable bulges aren't up against anything sensitive.

The AP fan at low is barely audible. Has anyone here had success with using the BIOS to control the 3-pin fan? The FAN-Tastic tuning software provided by ASRock doesn't control the fan speed in anyway; it just sits at 1200 RPM when I flip it to high.

Overall, I'm happy with the build. Other than some user errors along the way (mainly some issues with loose connectors, the new PSU, and forgetting to plug the PSU back in after fixing loose connectors...), it went well. However, under-case screws are not cool.... I would suggest that alternative fastening methods be explored if there was ever to be an update to the case.


----------



## 66racer

Im going to comment on this whole fan issue, its interesting that the air cooled cpu responded so drastically to the airflow direction. Always having my cpu in a modded AIO loop, I never saw any change in temps on my cpu greater than maybe 1-2c by changing the orientation of the fans. Guess its a great point that this case for best results should at least have an AIO cpu cooler. I also ALWAYS made sure my comparison temps were on the same day with ambient temp being recorded to make sure things were consistent with ambient temp as well.

I will say that gpu temps will be slightly warmer in this case over a well ventilated mid-atx case. When I first started using this case I went from the rosewill nighthawk with my asus gtx570 (triple slot) and going into the tj08e saw a 2-3c increase in temps, nothing to cry about, but it did generally run warmer.

One thing I did do is use the silverstone FP55B to mount my SSD and 2.5" HDD, put a screen mesh on the opening, and could feel air get sucked in which I think helped keep the top of the case from being a heat zone. I tried EVERY fan combination imaginable EXCEPT switching my psu fan to act as an exhaust since I didnt want to mess up my wiring routing, its a pain up there with a dvd drive and 2 storage drives lol.

Overall, I think the original fan layout is more than fine with a 120mm exhaust, but since Jims experience using an air cpu cooler is different than mine with a cpu on water; if temps are an issue in stock form its always fun trying new fan arrangements. Running sli/cf in this case like he did changes the scenario greatly as well so that could account for his different results with a 120mm intake too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowithcrailtap*
> 
> Anyone with a H80i inside this case?
> 
> I'm looking at the H75 or a Heat Sink but the look of the closed loops is a big plus. I know the H75 has a thinner radiator than the H80i but I wanted to know if they'll fit in the case no problem and should I mount with the tubes at the bottom or top?


I had ah h70 radiator in push pull in my case a while so the thicker radiators will work.


----------



## Leviathan25

Concerning blower vs open air GPU coolers, this was the forum article I was referring to in my previous posts: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2269142

If you skip down to the images showing thermal temperatures, it basically shows that (all other things being equal) an open air cooler kept their test case cooler than a blower style. This to me was one of the main source of confusion when you say that you feel a blower style will work better in this case. I admit that there isn't as much space between the first expansion slot and the CPU area in an mATX case, but every review I've ever seen on 2-3 fan GPU coolers say it keeps the GPU cooler by several degrees.

It feels to me like there's more going on if reversing the air-flow causes a significant drop in temps overall, especially with a blower type. My main thought would be that the CPU/exhaust fans are drawing so much air that it is somehow "suffocating" the GPU above it. I can't help but think that simply increasing the speed of the front fan would basically have the exact same effect as reversing the lower airflow. The goal is simply to cause more air to go up into the case than down through the CPU, is it not? I wonder if having the front intake and lower exhaust pushes so much air that the case actually reverses the airflow going over the top of the GPU, and that's the real issue.

Basically, with stock, maybe something like this is happening:










Like maybe there's just so much air being forced out the lower back that the front fan can't keep up with it. This is basically the only explanation that would make sense to me. I think maybe the GPU cooler and CPU cooler are pushing way more air than the front intake is giving, and it's causing some kind of "negative" pressure inside the case, in such a way that the front intake fan may actually be blocking airflow rather than helping it.

In this situation it's even possible that the case is simply recirculating air that came out the back, causing some kind of "infinite loop":










If all that is true, then I could understand how reversing the airflow from the CPU might lower temps, but again I wonder if simply increasing the front intake would have the exact same basic effect, as it seems to me the problem that needs to be solved is to keep the case from recycling its own air and intaking air from un-intended places.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Concerning blower vs open air GPU coolers, this was the forum article I was referring to in my previous posts: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2269142
> 
> If you skip down to the images showing thermal temperatures, it basically shows that (all other things being equal) an open air cooler kept their test case cooler than a blower style. This to me was one of the main source of confusion when you say that you feel a blower style will work better in this case. I admit that there isn't as much space between the first expansion slot and the CPU area in an mATX case, but every review I've ever seen on 2-3 fan GPU coolers say it keeps the GPU cooler by several degrees.
> 
> It feels to me like there's more going on if reversing the air-flow causes a significant drop in temps overall, especially with a blower type. My main thought would be that the CPU/exhaust fans are drawing so much air that it is somehow "suffocating" the GPU above it. I can't help but think that simply increasing the speed of the front fan would basically have the exact same effect as reversing the lower airflow. The goal is simply to cause more air to go up into the case than down through the CPU, is it not? I wonder if having the front intake and lower exhaust pushes so much air that the case actually reverses the airflow going over the top of the GPU, and that's the real issue.
> 
> Basically, with stock, maybe something like this is happening:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like maybe there's just so much air being forced out the lower back that the front fan can't keep up with it. This is basically the only explanation that would make sense to me. I think maybe the GPU cooler and CPU cooler are pushing way more air than the front intake is giving, and it's causing some kind of "negative" pressure inside the case, in such a way that the front intake fan may actually be blocking airflow rather than helping it.
> 
> In this situation it's even possible that the case is simply recirculating air that came out the back, causing some kind of "infinite loop":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If all that is true, then I could understand how reversing the airflow from the CPU might lower temps, but again I wonder if simply increasing the front intake would have the exact same basic effect, as it seems to me the problem that needs to be solved is to keep the case from recycling its own air and intaking air from un-intended places.


During my different test setups, I kept the front fan at full since it doesn't seem to loud to me, so aside from putting an FN182 in and cranking it, I can't see a way to get more air coming from the front fan. My house is climate controlled, so the inside temp during my testing stays constant within 2 degrees Fahrenheit. Aside from a dedicated lab, that's the best I can achieve personally.

When using an all in one CPU cooler like the H50/H70 etc, I found the best CPU temps were with the same setup, rear fan intaking air and pushing it through the rad. I'm on my phone ATM so I will look at earlier posts to take a gander at the tests there.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viowithcrailtap*
> 
> Anyone with a H80i inside this case?
> 
> I'm looking at the H75 or a Heat Sink but the look of the closed loops is a big plus. I know the H75 has a thinner radiator than the H80i but I wanted to know if they'll fit in the case no problem and should I mount with the tubes at the bottom or top?


I have the Corsair H80i in my case. I have the tubes at he bottom because where they attach to the radiator is the reservoir and it made sense to me to have this at the bottom. It probably doesn't matter really. If you need the space on the bottom to place a couple of hard drives, like a couple of people have done, then put your tubes at the top.

BTW, I have my radiator fans (2 x Corsair SP120 Quiet Editions) blowing out the rear of the case, but based on Jimhans1's findings I am now considering reversing the airflow direction. Interesting reading, thanks guys!


----------



## Leviathan25

I've been thinking about this issue some more, and I wonder if reversing the fan works just simply because it cycles more air through the case, period. Perhaps it is similar to adding another intake fan into any case, regardless of type, position, or size. And perhaps the location or design of the airflow really doesn't matter. in other words it would probably have the same effect if you added another intake fan on the bottom or sides too.

It seems like at the end of the day, the bottom line is have more air coming in than going out, and the more the better. In my head that seems like the best explanation.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleguy*
> 
> I ended up swapping out the Antec Earthwatts 650 for a fully modular Corsair RM650. While I can see how an updated Earthwatts would work (assuming they've updated the design since 2009), the inability to remove all 4-pin Molex cables from the PSU, the shortness of the 8-pin CPU connector (needed about another 35-50mm to route it under the motherboard tray), and the SATA power line not having enough slack between the first and last connectors to connect both the SSD and HDD, a more modern PSU was needed.


I have a newer Antec Eathwatts Platinum 650 (purchased last year) and it sounds like it was easier to use than your older model. My 8-pin MB power cable did reach (barely) under the motherboard tray through the small hole at the bottom.

As for the excess cables: I tend to not plan on reusing power supplies, so once I have the system set up finalized I cut off the extra Molex or SATA power connectors. I use the ones I need and then just cut off the rest right after the first connector, or the last one that I need to use! This results in shorter cables and fewer connectors to try and hide or bundle up.

Also, I used Silverstone's FP58 to move my SSD and Hard Drive up to the top bays so that one SATA power cable was able to reach all three devices (including my slim blu-ray drive).
Quote:


> The SSD I have has the SATA and Power cables flush against the mounting-side of the drive. As such, it made it impossible to connect either cable to the SSD when it was anchored to the bottom using the supplied screws and mount points. I worked around this by flipping the SSD upside down and using tape to secure it. I considered using the 3.5" adapter that came with it until the next problem came into view...


Yep, I had this problem with my Samsung 840 Pro SSD. Before I moved it to the FP58 in the top bay, I solved the inability to attach the data and power cables by placing some 1 mm thick washers under the SSD, between it and the case floor. It was a bit hard to do (I used a paper glue stick to glue the washers to the SSD first), but that extra millimeter allowed my cables to be connected. Good thing the Samsung is only 7 mm in height.


----------



## cruelflames

Some interesting points there, Jimhans1.

The only thing I'm not sure about is the PSU drawing in the hot air from the GPU. Won't the higher temps be bad for the PSU in the long run?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Some interesting points there, Jimhans1.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure about is the PSU drawing in the hot air from the GPU. Won't the higher temps be bad for the PSU in the long run?


I am sure it does raise them somewhat, I don't have a way to test that honestly besides my MK1 MOD0 hand over the psu exhaust and see how it feels, I didn't notice a big difference, but I do construction, so my hands really aren't that sensitive, lol.

But I'm running nothing except Silverstone Strider Gold Evolutions, and Silverstone's USA headquarters is only a 20 minute drive from me if I brick one, which I've yet to do in 3 years.









Remember, with my fans setup the way they are, there is a TON of air being pumped through the case, I don't know how fast the air is replaced inside the case every minute, but there is a LOT of air coming out the top rear of my rig.


----------



## cruelflames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I am sure it does raise them somewhat, I don't have a way to test that honestly besides my MK1 MOD0 hand over the psu exhaust and see how it feels, I didn't notice a big difference, but I do construction, so my hands really aren't that sensitive, lol.
> 
> But I'm running nothing except Silverstone Strider Gold Evolutions, and Silverstone's USA headquarters is only a 20 minute drive from me if I brick one, which I've yet to do in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, with my fans setup the way they are, there is a TON of air being pumped through the case, I don't know how fast the air is replaced inside the case every minute, but there is a LOT of air coming out the top rear of my rig.


Makes sense I guess. Besides the Sapphire 290's temps are pretty cool compared to the stock cooler, so hopefully it won't be that hot overall.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Makes sense I guess. Besides the Sapphire 290's temps are pretty cool compared to the stock cooler, so hopefully it won't be that hot overall.


I hope it won't be also. Let us know how it turns out! It might make me think about team Red again (but probably not, their hardware is great, driver support still blows though)







any questions feel free to post'em up.


----------



## cruelflames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I hope it won't be also. Let us know how it turns out! It might make me think about team Red again (but probably not, their hardware is great, driver support still blows though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any questions feel free to post'em up.


Thanks! This is my first time building a rig from scratch so hopefully I don't screw it up lol


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Thanks! This is my first time building a rig from scratch so hopefully I don't screw it up lol


Are you going air cooled on CPU, closed loop cooler or full liquid cooled? What hardware are you using in the build??


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Hmm... I hadn't thought of water cooling the GPU, it's something I haven't done before.
> If it's not too complicated I'll consider it.
> 
> Thanks for the advice


http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## cruelflames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Are you going air cooled on CPU, closed loop cooler or full liquid cooled? What hardware are you using in the build??


Air cooling most probably, looking at the 212 EVO.

It's a standard cookie cutter build with a i5 4670k, R9 290, 8GB, a 120GB SSD,1TB HDD and Silverstone's 600w PSU. Nothing special really.

I'm aiming for decent overclocks and 1440p gaming (in the near future, now stuck at lowly 1080p) for at least 3 years minimum.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Air cooling most probably, looking at the 212 EVO.
> 
> It's a standard cookie cutter build with a i5 4670k, R9 290, 8GB, a 120GB SSD,1TB HDD and Silverstone's 600w PSU. Nothing special really.
> 
> I'm aiming for decent overclocks and 1440p gaming (in the near future, now stuck at lowly 1080p) for at least 3 years minimum.


Which 600w Silverstone? The strider essential, the 600 plus, or the 600 plus silver? And who's motherboard are you going to use?

Curious, I own a PC shop in SoCal, so I'm always interested to see what people are using "mainstream", and we are also a Silverstone dealer.









Also, check out the reviews on the AR-01 Argon cooler from Silverstone.


----------



## cruelflames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Which 600w Silverstone? The strider essential, the 600 plus, or the 600 plus silver? And who's motherboard are you going to use?
> 
> Curious, I own a PC shop in SoCal, so I'm always interested to see what people are using "mainstream", and we are also a Silverstone dealer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, check out the reviews on the AR-01 Argon cooler from Silverstone.


The 600 plus silver. I'm going for modular because I heard cable management in this case is a bit difficult, and it was the cheapest modular PSU I could find. Hope that's a good enough PSU.

As for the motherboard...I have narrowed it down to 2 choices, the Asus Gryphon and the Asrock Z87M OC Formula. The Asrock is only a bit more expensive and it seems to be better at OCing but I'm not sure whether that's overkill for me. I don't plan on overclocking that much anyway, maybe up to 4.0 GHz or something .

And thanks for that recommendation, it looks like a good cooler.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> The 600 plus silver. I'm going for modular because I heard cable management in this case is a bit difficult, and it was the cheapest modular PSU I could find. Hope that's a good enough PSU.
> 
> As for the motherboard...I have narrowed it down to 2 choices, the Asus Gryphon and the Asrock Z87M OC Formula. The Asrock is only a bit more expensive and it seems to be better at OCing but I'm not sure whether that's overkill for me. I don't plan on overclocking that much anyway, maybe up to 4.0 GHz or something .
> 
> And thanks for that recommendation, it looks like a good cooler.


Yeah, that 600Plus Silver is a pretty good PSU, I have one running in a system with similar specs from a generation back, its powering an i5-3570k on an ASRock Z77extreme4-M with an EVGA GTX660Ti Superclock. it has done great from day one, I have nothing bad to say about it.

As to the motherboards, I have never used either one, so I can't give you any real insight on either board specifically aside from some info about their manufacturers and how they handle RMA's. ASUS RMA center is in Indiana if I recall, and they can be a real bugger to deal with. The ASRock RMA process is handled via the retailer for the most part and occasionally through ASRock directly. So my advice on either is to buy it through a good retailer who is easy to deal with (Newegg, Amazon, TigerDirect, NCIX, or Directron). I will say that, over the last several years, I have watched ASUS quality control suffer drastically, even to the point where I gladly looked to other board makers because of a couple big RMA issues I had with them. As for ASRock, I have used many of their boards since the P55 days till now, and we use their retail boards for the standard systems we build in my store. aside from the occasional DOA board (which we have had from EVERY board maker, so its kind of a moot point that) they have been problem free.

Sorry I can't give you any more info than that on the motherboards themselves, but if I did, it would only be conjecture, and I'm not big on giving info that I don't know first hand from experience with the products themselves.


----------



## cruelflames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, that 600Plus Silver is a pretty good PSU, I have one running in a system with similar specs from a generation back, its powering an i5-3570k on an ASRock Z77extreme4-M with an EVGA GTX660Ti Superclock. it has done great from day one, I have nothing bad to say about it.
> 
> As to the motherboards, I have never used either one, so I can't give you any real insight on either board specifically aside from some info about their manufacturers and how they handle RMA's. ASUS RMA center is in Indiana if I recall, and they can be a real bugger to deal with. The ASRock RMA process is handled via the retailer for the most part and occasionally through ASRock directly. So my advice on either is to buy it through a good retailer who is easy to deal with (Newegg, Amazon, TigerDirect, NCIX, or Directron). I will say that, over the last several years, I have watched ASUS quality control suffer drastically, even to the point where I gladly looked to other board makers because of a couple big RMA issues I had with them. As for ASRock, I have used many of their boards since the P55 days till now, and we use their retail boards for the standard systems we build in my store. aside from the occasional DOA board (which we have had from EVERY board maker, so its kind of a moot point that) they have been problem free.
> 
> Sorry I can't give you any more info than that on the motherboards themselves, but if I did, it would only be conjecture, and I'm not big on giving info that I don't know first hand from experience with the products themselves.


No problem







Yeah it seems Asus isn't very good at customer support from what I heard as well.


----------



## s3rg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oleguy*
> 
> After a few stumbles along the way, I have my TJ08-E based build up an running.
> ....
> 
> [*] The front-panel USB3 cable is extremely stiff and this causes a huge problem with the drive cage when paired with the ASRock Z87M Extreme4. I wanted to experiment with the drive cage in and out to see if I can validate Sliverstone's claims that the cage helps direct airflow from the 180mm fan, but the USB3 cable just wouldn't let that happen. Since I only have the one SSD and HDD, this wasn't an issue, but it might be a consideration for people who are looking to use more than one 3.5" drive or doesn't want to use the external/internal drive bay at the bottom for their HDD.
> [*] The 180 degree rotation of the motherboard also leads to some weird cable routing issues as most motherboard layouts have the more typical orientation in mind, like the USB3, the front-panel buttons and LEDs, etc. It just requires a bit of planning, fiddling, and acceptance.
> [/LIST]d to make a bundle flat enough to cinch to the anchor points in a way that won't cause problems with the case cover. It was a struggle to get all six tabs to engage at once, and I fear that I'm warping the panel with my bulges. I might have to take it apart and try again. At least the cable bulges aren't up against anything sensitive.
> 
> The AP fan at low is barely audible. Has anyone here had success with using the BIOS to control the 3-pin fan? The FAN-Tastic tuning software provided by ASRock doesn't control the fan speed in anyway; it just sits at 1200 RPM when I flip it to high.


Hey, since you are using asrock board could you please measure how much space is between cpu socket and first pcie slot?


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3rg1*
> 
> Hey, since you are using asrock board could you please measure how much space is between cpu socket and first pcie slot?


Noctua has motherboard compatibility for their coolers posted on their website. What I did was found a cooler that they sell that most closely resembles whatever cooler i was planning to buy, and then checked compatibility with the motherboard I was buying. If their "equivalent" cooler fit in my motherboard, then the cooler I wanted would also fit.

If you look back about 20-30 pages in this thread, I spent about 2-3 weeks making post after post about air cooling solutions in this case and with mATX motherboards.

Long story short - I basically found that the largest air cooler you can fit into the case is a Noctua NH-D14. This is a dual fan cooler that is 140mm wide.
http://www.noctua.at/pdf/infosheets/noctua_nh_d14_datasheet_en.pdf

The compatability list is located here: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=34&lng=en

And you can find your motherboard there very easily. What I found in my own situation - Asus Z87M-Plus - was that 140mm wide was the absolute maximum cut-off point before the heatsink bumps into the first expansion slot. This meant that many dual fan heatsinks that were similar to the NH-D14 (such as Thermalright Silver Arrow) were too large to fit. In general I found that the NH-D14 was pretty much the only 140mm dual fan heatsink with a small enough profile to fit.

From Thermalright, there is a similar 140mm heatsink called the Macho, which ended up being the heatsink that I ordered for myself - http://www.thermalright.com/html/products/cpu_cooler/hr-02_macho_reva.html

Same thing applies - basically there was maybe 2-3 mm clearance between the heatsink and the first PCIe expansion slot. When mounted it looks just like it does in the TJ08 case manual on page 20 and 21. I put my hard drives in the lower bay so that I could put the fan on the front of the heatsink, and then I added an exhaust fan mounted to the case. However, the nice thing about the Macho is that I can mount the CPU fan on the rear of the macho and remove the exhaust fan in order to use the HDD bays - which is ultimately why I bought that air cooler. In general it feels like the Macho was very nearly designed specifically for the case (or rather, the case was designed for the Macho), as you'd be hard pressed to find a cooler that takes up nearly 100% of the available space while still leaving room for using the HDD cage as designed. I'm pretty sure that's why they used it in their photo examples in the manual.

I ended up having to send my computer to a computer shop for building because my motherboard died within 2 hours of building, but once it comes back I'll post some pictures showing how everything fits together - mind you it basically will look just like the case manual picture.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Just updated my beast!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just updated my beast!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













A fine looking 'Beast' it is


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fine looking 'Beast' it is


Thank you sir!


----------



## daMystery1

hyp36rmax

Hi

What size and model is that Dell monitor ?


----------



## 5pellfire

According to the look it is the new P (Professional) series ...these are AH-IPS screens now

P2414H or P2714H

I just got the P2414H myself few days ago


----------



## Leviathan25

Concerning a blower or ACX-style cooler for a GPU, this is the kind of responses I got when I asked about it in another forum:

http://www.gpforums.co.nz/threads/480600-Blower-or-ACX-cooler-in-an-mATX-case

Pretty much got laughed out of the forum for even asking. It seems people unanimously feel the ACX cooler is a better cooler, and that it is a bit of a stupid question to even ask. Jimhans, I'm very skeptical of your support of blower-style coolers. I'd start linking all of the various hardware articles showing how much cooler ACX GPUs review, but I'm not sure it would matter. I'm not saying I don't believe your experiences and tests, but I'm saying it seems very strange that you're saying basically the exact opposite of a multitude of people. I tend to view getting the "truth" about these things as some sort of aggregate of people's experiences - ie you ask for 100 opinions and take the majority, and that's probably what's more accurate. It seems to me the majority feel an open air cooler is better and fine for the case.

I still agree that if running SLI and severely crowding the cards, that you might get better airflow with blower simply due to the physical blockage happening, but I think if you can get any air flow inbetween the card, the ACX will always win out.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Concerning a blower or ACX-style cooler for a GPU, this is the kind of responses I got when I asked about it in another forum:
> 
> http://www.gpforums.co.nz/threads/480600-Blower-or-ACX-cooler-in-an-mATX-case
> 
> Pretty much got laughed out of the forum for even asking. It seems people unanimously feel the ACX cooler is a better cooler, and that it is a bit of a stupid question to even ask. Jimhans, I'm very skeptical of your support of blower-style coolers. I'd start linking all of the various hardware articles showing how much cooler ACX GPUs review, but I'm not sure it would matter. I'm not saying I don't believe your experiences and tests, but I'm saying it seems very strange that you're saying basically the exact opposite of a multitude of people. I tend to view getting the "truth" about these things as some sort of aggregate of people's experiences - ie you ask for 100 opinions and take the majority, and that's probably what's more accurate. It seems to me the majority feel an open air cooler is better and fine for the case.
> 
> I still agree that if running SLI and severely crowding the cards, that you might get better airflow with blower simply due to the physical blockage happening, but I think if you can get any air flow inbetween the card, the ACX will always win out.


First, I am glad you are doing research by looking at other venues of data. But, my question to you is, did they do a side by side comparison of THE same card and just change the cooler out from the blower to ACX and vice versa, in the same machine, on the same day with the same ambient temps, inside a TJ08 or PS07?

I'm not saying that the blower cooler is better or worse IN EVERY situation, BUT, in the testing I did inside the TJ08, whether running in SLI or single card, with my rear fan set as an intake to help keep the CPU coolest, I've found the blower cooler to work the best and have the best temps for the card, AND for THE WHOLE SYSTEM overall.

And, since I don't personally care which one I use (I own a computer store, so I can get any one of the cards I want) I don't have a bias on the cooler because it's "the one I bought, and I can't buy both for testing, so I got the one that everyone says has to cool better".

The only thing I have found is that the ACX at lower rpms is quieter than a blower at the same rpms, but at the same rpms, I've found the blower to keep the temps down lower than the ACX at the same speed.

As I've said before, please, do YOUR own testing in your system. That's the ONLY definitive way for you to say which worked better FOR YOU!

For me, in this case, with my setup the way I want, to get the temps I'm looking for, the blower cooler was the best.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daMystery1*
> 
> hyp36rmax
> 
> Hi
> 
> What size and model is that Dell monitor ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5pellfire*
> 
> According to the look it is the new P (Professional) series ...these are AH-IPS screens now
> 
> P2414H or P2714H
> 
> I just got the P2414H myself few days ago


My monitor is the 23" Dell S2309W from 2009. I'm totally due for an upgrade, been salivating over a 1440+ 27" dual monitors. time will tell


----------



## hyp36rmax

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Concerning a blower or ACX-style cooler for a GPU, this is the kind of responses I got when I asked about it in another forum:
> 
> http://www.gpforums.co.nz/threads/480600-Blower-or-ACX-cooler-in-an-mATX-case
> 
> Pretty much got laughed out of the forum for even asking. It seems people unanimously feel the ACX cooler is a better cooler, and that it is a bit of a stupid question to even ask. Jimhans, I'm very skeptical of your support of blower-style coolers. I'd start linking all of the various hardware articles showing how much cooler ACX GPUs review, but I'm not sure it would matter. I'm not saying I don't believe your experiences and tests, but I'm saying it seems very strange that you're saying basically the exact opposite of a multitude of people. I tend to view getting the "truth" about these things as some sort of aggregate of people's experiences - ie you ask for 100 opinions and take the majority, and that's probably what's more accurate. It seems to me the majority feel an open air cooler is better and fine for the case.
> 
> I still agree that if running SLI and severely crowding the cards, that you might get better airflow with blower simply due to the physical blockage happening, but I think if you can get any air flow inbetween the card, the ACX will always win out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> First, I am glad you are doing research by looking at other venues of data. But, my question to you is, did they do a side by side comparison of THE same card and just change the cooler out from the blower to ACX and vice versa, in the same machine, on the same day with the same ambient temps, inside a TJ08 or PS07?
> 
> I'm not saying that the blower cooler is better or worse IN EVERY situation, BUT, in the testing I did inside the TJ08, whether running in SLI or single card, with my rear fan set as an intake to help keep the CPU coolest, I've found the blower cooler to work the best and have the best temps for the card, AND for THE WHOLE SYSTEM overall.
> 
> And, since I don't personally care which one I use (I own a computer store, so I can get any one of the cards I want) I don't have a bias on the cooler because it's "the one I bought, and I can't buy both for testing, so I got the one that everyone says has to cool better".
> 
> The only thing I have found is that the ACX at lower rpms is quieter than a blower at the same rpms, but at the same rpms, I've found the blower to keep the temps down lower than the ACX at the same speed.
> 
> As I've said before, please, do YOUR own testing in your system. That's the ONLY definitive way for you to say which worked better FOR YOU!
> 
> For me, in this case, with my setup the way I want, to get the temps I'm looking for, the blower cooler was the best.






For any SLI or Crossfire in the TJ08 i recommend nothing but water cooling if budget permits regardless if blower (more efficient in this case) or open fans for GPU's. If water cooling is out of the question it's much more cost effective to move to another case.









As soon as I crossfired with open fan GPU's it was literally hell and heat soak through out the case.


----------



## Leviathan25

I am not planning to crossfire/SLI, but I am about 1-2 weeks out from purchasing a GPU, and I just wanted to make sure I got a good one and the correct one. The main reason I am not watercooling is just simply a lack of experience combined with the fact that I do not want to risk damaging the hardware. Looking back, I think I might have commissioned a PC from the beginning rather than trying to do it all myself (seeing as my attempt to build the PC ended up blowing up in my face), and if I had done that, I might've asked about watercooling. At this point however, I've already invested the money in air cooling parts, and I've also already put about $2500 NZD into the machine. By the time the GPU and sound card are paid for, and I've paid for the seller to diagnose and rebuild the PC, I will have sunk another $2000 NZD into the machine. If I ask them to watercool it, I'll probably have to sink another $500 or so into it... and frankly I'm just starting to get some extreme buyer's remorse from all of this.

At the end of the day I just want a working PC to show for all of the money I've invested. I DO want to overclock it. I DO want it to run well, but looking back I feel like I might've bitten off more than I can chew. All of this has been a learning experience for me, and one that I will probably not attempt to repeat again by myself, not because I don't think I can do it, but because I think it's been rather reckless of me to gamble with such a large amount of money. For me, it would have been better to have some "professionals" build the PC...

But I digress... I will wait to hear back from the seller as to what is wrong with the PC before I do anything else.


----------



## Jyve

Did you ever mention what is wrong with your PC? I don't remember you doing so. Very likely you could have gotten help here.

As for the blower vs open air coolers. You really can't go wrong with either...even in this case (disregarding xfire/sli). Because of the size of this case I'm sure a blower will keep things a bit cooler inside for all components. Just not so much that an open air cooler will make things unstable with heat. I prefer the non reference open air kind because I think overall they're quieter. I have an oc'd 2500k and oc'd MSI gtx 760 (open air) in my tj08 without any heat issues at all. Currently running a phobya 180 fan as intake in front and khuler 620 push/pull in exhaust with 2 very slow corsair sp120 fans. I also have my PSU with the fan on top

Really will come down to what you think looks best and probably cost.

Don't sweat the cooler.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Did you ever mention what is wrong with your PC? I don't remember you doing so. Very likely you could have gotten help here.


Yes about 3 weeks ago I documented the entire thing. I posted questions for help in 2 different forums, and called the tech support for the people I bought the motherboard from. In short, the motherboard died, and would not even post, so there was very little that I could do to try to fix the issue. I spent about 3 days trying various recommendations. Towards the end, the fans were not even powering on when I pressed the power button - so whatever was happening appeared to be getting steadily worse.

Because I don't have another working PC that I can test individual components on, I don't have a reliable way to find out which component caused the problem. It's not that I don't want to keep trying to fix the issue myself, but I don't want to enter into a months-long process of RMAing the components back and forth to the seller. For example, if the power supply is causing the issue, I might burn through 3-4 motherboards before I figure it out. While I do have money... I don't have so much that I can afford to do that... but even more importantly is just the amount of time it might take to get a working PC. It's been two months since I started ordering parts, and I'd rather not drag this out for half of a year. So... I think sending the PC back to (one of) the seller(s) was probably the best thing I could do.

I don't mind troubleshooting bios issues or driver issues with a base-working PC, but this just felt like a different situation to me. As I said, when I hear back from the RMA department, I'll hopefully know more about what happened.

I've been building my own PC for about 15 years or so, and in all that time I never had a PC go so completely bad on me.... however I did get a motherboard once that I think might've been killing RAM sticks, as I RMAd or purchased about 10 sticks of RAM over the life of the PC. It happened so much and so often that I knew what was wrong every time my computer failed to boot. I'm hoping that the seller can at least eliminate some of the bigger potential problems like that before the computer gets to me - otherwise I generally enjoy tinkering with and building PCs, and consider it a very fun hobby.

Also - re the cooler. I'm going to get an ACX style. When I get the working PC back, I'll post here things like temps and clock speeds, etc...


----------



## Jyve

You spoke of dropping more money into it. The parts shouldn't cost you anything since they're faulty. I understand the RMA turn around though. I suppose if it were me I probably would have returned the mobo and if the second failed probably would have looked at the psu.

I hope it all works out for you. Good choice on the GPU too. Heard good things about that cooler.


----------



## Leviathan25

I thought of waiting for the second motherboard before resorting to it, but... I guess I'm getting old or something.

The reason I may have to pay quite a bit more is for a couple reasons.
1) I purchased parts from lots of different places, but the seller will surely only "guarantee" the functionality of the parts I purchased from them alone (which admittedly is the majority of the components, and certainly the most important of them). If some of the components that i didn't purchase from the seller end up being bad, I'll probably ask them to send the part back to me and replace it with one of theirs. I will then RMA the bad product and then sell it used for a loss.
2) They will probably charge quite a bit for labor and diagnostics - something I was initially trying to avoid by doing it all myself.

Meh... it's too late now. Just have to wait to see what happens.

Thank you for the well wishes though. Ultimately I can't wait to start playing around with the PC whenever it comes back to me, and I look forward to that. Also, I will try to be a bit smarter and more well-informed next time I decide to do a build.


----------



## jimmystempura

This is my mITX build update. Enjoy folks







.


----------



## Qrash

Welcome to the club, jimmystempura! A nice clean and very open looking build. Details?


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Welcome to the club, jimmystempura! A nice clean and very open looking build. Details?


I got an i5 3570k CPU that is cooled by the EVGA ACX 92mm CPU Cooler, I haven't tried overclocking it yet since I just slapped it on a few days ago. I'm running on a ASRock Z77E-ITX Motherboard with G.Skill Ripjaws X 8GB 1866MHz Ram, EVGA GTX 770 SC, Samsung 840 Pro 128GB SSD for OS, Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD for Games and Kingston HyperX 3K 120GB SSD for Storage or Apps, Corsair HX-650W Power Supply, COUGAR Vortex 120mm PWM fan for exhaust. Running a Windows 7 Home-Premium 64-bit OS, 8.1 is appealing for gaming but I'll pass since it costs more than how much I got my OS for, lol.

Here is a temperature chart for my build, enjoy xD:


----------



## Qrash

Nice temps. It's been a while since I've heard of anyone using a 92 mm fan on their CPU heatsink. These days it's usually 120 mm or 140 mm fans. Your results show this is not necessary. Is it quiet? Is the fan speed being adjusted by the MB or software?

Also, wow, a totally SSD installation! No more spinning rust! I bet that helps to keep the dBs down. Where have you mounted the other 2 SSD?


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Nice temps. It's been a while since I've heard of anyone using a 92 mm fan on their CPU heatsink. These days it's usually 120 mm or 140 mm fans. Your results show this is not necessary. Is it quiet? Is the fan speed being adjusted by the MB or software?
> 
> Also, wow, a totally SSD installation! No more spinning rust! I bet that helps to keep the dBs down. Where have you mounted the other 2 SSD?


It's the winter here so lower temps even with high overclocks are easily achievable. With my motherboard, I can control both my fans plugged into my headers, CPU FAN and SYS FAN header is set to Level 3, which is very quiet, you can't even hear it spinning and the 180mm case fan is louder than everything else in my case while idle.

I purchased a Silverstone 5.25'' tray converter that can mount two SSD's and a hard drive with my ASUS DVD Drive on top. I chose to use all SSD's as I got them for some great deals on TigerDirect and Newegg, once you go with SSD's, you can never go back to those 3.5'' hard drives. The front fan for the case is much louder than even the moving parts for a basic 3.5'' hard drive but it'll suffice...My case is kept below my table and I can't hear it anyway unless I placed my ear next to it.


----------



## mshaddix

Built my Haswell rig a couple weeks ago. Figured I'd post a picture!











4670k OC 4.2ghz
Hyper 212+ w/ NF-P12 Push/Pull
Asus Gryphon
2x8GB Corsair Vengeance
Samsung EVO 250GB SSD
Gigabyte Windforce 3 GTX 770
Corsair RM 650
TJ08-E


----------



## fakeblood

My TJ08e

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/TTMKII_zps8c3a71c9.jpg.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/TTMKII2_zpsbd13fa94.jpg.html

Dominator platinums just fit with the DH14 if you remove the top part of the ram sink


----------



## [Adz]

And here I am using the stock intel HSF in my TJ08e


----------



## JACKS0N

Well guess im officially in the club. Sorry for ****ty picture quality camera is a toaster


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimmystempura*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my mITX build update. Enjoy folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thx for pic
I wanted move to TJ08 from my ProdigyITX..but now I dont like anymore the final result :/
I will wait a mATX


----------



## theKab

Some parts have arrived and I have been out shopping supplies for my first attempt at case modding as well. Tested the motherboard and CPU together with my OLD ram sticks to check that everything works, and it seems like it does!



I have a lot of plans for the build which include the following:

- Add window to the right side panel.
- Add 140mm/120mm fan slot to the top panel(front location, where optical drives would be).
- Paint front intake grill white.
- Paint side and top panels white(leaving the front, back and insides in the original color).
- Paint PSU intake grill white(Goldrock PSU has "golden" grill), this is a maybe depending on how visible it is through the top panel.
- Add white LED strip inside the case(not ordered yet, and was the preference of my GF who's PC this will be).

Components:

MSI Z87M-G43 m-ATX(recieved)
Intel i5 4670K 3.4Ghz(recieved)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB HDD(recieved)
Intel Gen2 80GB SSD(Old)
Silverstone Argon AR01 CPU Cooler(not ordered yet)
Corsair Value Select 1333Mhz 4 X 2GB(Old)
Zalman Goldrock 750W 80+Gold PSU(recieved)
NZXT Sleeved LED Cable(1M) White(Not ordered yet)
Scythe Kaze Q 3.5" 4-channel Fan Controller(Not ordered yet)

The GPU, an Asus Radeon HD6950 2GB(unlocked), will be taken from my current build once I upgrade it.

I have never modded anything before so this will be a very interesting experience. Hope I don't ruin it completely!! Wish me luck guys!


----------



## jimmystempura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Thx for pic
> I wanted move to TJ08 from my ProdigyITX..but now I dont like anymore the final result :/
> I will wait a mATX


I don't think there is a reason to upgrade to the TJ08 from the Prodigy if you are running a mITX build. I purchased this case because it has a huge intake at the front that can push fresh air into my components. The Prodigy is a great case but too many fan mounts, you would spend more money to mount case fans and perhaps a fan controller is necessary making it more costly.


----------



## theKab

Top panel 120/140mm fans holes and "grill" drilled. Need to fix a few holes that I forgot while widening them. Then I need to brush it down on both sides and in the holes before it is ready for painting!



Tried to copy the intake for the PSU as best as I could. It is by no means perfect or even straight, but it will look good once it is complete with paint, fan and filter. Will start a build log soon


----------



## JACKS0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Top panel 120/140mm fans holes and "grill" drilled. Need to fix a few holes that I forgot while widening them. Then I need to brush it down on both sides and in the holes before it is ready for painting!
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to copy the intake for the PSU as best as I could. It is by no means perfect or even straight, but it will look good once it is complete with paint, fan and filter. Will start a build log soon


I am really curious as too why you're doing this mod?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JACKS0N*
> 
> I am really curious as too why you're doing this mod?


It can get hot up there would be cool if a radiator will be there too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Top panel 120/140mm fans holes and "grill" drilled. Need to fix a few holes that I forgot while widening them. Then I need to brush it down on both sides and in the holes before it is ready for painting!
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to copy the intake for the PSU as best as I could. It is by no means perfect or even straight, but it will look good once it is complete with paint, fan and filter. Will start a build log soon


Curious to see the finished prpduct, nice to see people try this stuff. This case was the first i put a window on and was a bit nervous till it was done lol


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JACKS0N*
> 
> I am really curious as too why you're doing this mod?


Mostly because I want to, and some of it for looks. I doubt it can hurt the gpu to have another fan pushing air down on it either. But like I said mostly for the sake of modding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> It can get hot up there would be cool if a radiator will be there too.
> Curious to see the finished prpduct, nice to see people try this stuff. This case was the first i put a window on and was a bit nervous till it was done lol


I am curious to see it as well! Going to add a window too, and find some way to rotate the bottom hdd cage(will not use the 4-slot one so it's taken out). Gonna paint the top and side panels, as well as the front grill white when all the cutting and drilling is done.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> It can get hot up there would be cool if a radiator will be there too.
> Curious to see the finished prpduct, nice to see people try this stuff. This case was the first i put a window on and was a bit nervous till it was done lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Mostly because I want to, and some of it for looks. I doubt it can hurt the gpu to have another fan pushing air down on it either. But like I said mostly for the sake of modding.
> I am curious to see it as well! Going to add a window too, and find some way to rotate the bottom hdd cage(will not use the 4-slot one so it's taken out). Gonna paint the top and side panels, as well as the front grill white when all the cutting and drilling is done.


Like this one here









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Like this one here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626


That is seriously impressive! Thanks for sharing









In other news I cut the acrylic from my OLD NZXT Tempest Evo into a square for my window earlier(reusing to keep my student's budget mode going). Going for the side panel window cut out tomorrow some time I think. Need to plan it carefully though. I have some design ideas that I will model and post here(along with probably starting that build log) for some feedback before going for it. Hoping for some response when the time comes.









Also does anyone have knowledge about painting? Wondering if clear coat is necessary? I understand it is to get some more gloss and to get a protective layer on top of the colors? Thanks in advance for any input on that!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> That is seriously impressive! Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news I cut the acrylic from my OLD NZXT Tempest Evo into a square for my window earlier(reusing to keep my student's budget mode going). Going for the side panel window cut out tomorrow some time I think. Need to plan it carefully though. I have some design ideas that I will model and post here(along with probably starting that build log) for some feedback before going for it. Hoping for some response when the time comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also does anyone have knowledge about painting? Wondering if clear coat is necessary? I understand it is to get some more gloss and to get a protective layer on top of the colors? Thanks in advance for any input on that!


Clear coat on car paint can transform a matte color into a gloss; but with spray paint it doesn't seem necessary from my experience. Maybe I didn't apply enough but since spray paint is like a single stage paint its not designed to require a clear so when I used it on a black; the effect was minimal. That was a few years ago though and if you have the extra bucks feel free to try it but it won't be night and day difference.


----------



## mojojj31

I'm sure it's been asked before, but there are just so many pages to go through:

Those of you that have put a 200mm Phobya rad up front, were you able to mount it with the ports up? The stop plugs are hitting bottom of the 5.25 inch bay. I'm not sure if there are lower profile stop plugs thatwill work or if I have top mod the drive bay.

I'd like to mount it this way because it allows me to mount a 3.5 inch fan controller at the bottom.


----------



## khemist

Switched over to my fifth Silverstone case in a row, TJ08-E, will post a better pic of insides later.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Switched over to my fifth Silverstone case in a row, TJ08-E, will post a better pic of insides later.


Cant beat a Silverstone case







Im in the same boat used nothing but SS for my last 5 cases


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Cant beat a Silverstone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im in the same boat used nothing but SS for my last 5 cases


Aye mate, it's like i cannot buy another brand!, also i love your builds, fantastic tbh!.


----------



## khemist

I ditched my hdd in the case and i'm using a 4tb external drive and ssd to keep it tidy.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Aye mate, it's like i cannot buy another brand!, also i love your builds, fantastic tbh!.


I know exactly the feeling! Although caselabs are mighty fine looking cases


----------



## Leviathan25

It's hard to find a good answer to this question, but supposing you take a TJ08 aircooled case (single gpu), and watercool it instead. How much extra performance can you really expect out of it? Basically what I'm asking is - is the performance increase going from air to water worth the cost to build and trouble to maintain it?

Basically what's happening is... my PC is currently at a store that sells parts and builds PCs, and while I have it there, I'm just going to have them finish the build for me and test and overclock the PC before sending it back to me. (If something is going to go wrong on the parts, I'd rather just save myself the time and headache of RMAing parts and sending them back and forth, etc..) Anyway, I have an option to either just finish the aircooled build I started, or perhaps have them do some kind of custom watercooling. Mind you, I'm just thinking about it right now, but I wonder if it's even worth the cost, or just a waste of money. For those of you who have water-cooled, do you think you are getting a much better performance than if you'd done an alternative with air?

Or in other words - is watercooling mostly just for show and hobby purposes, with very little real world benefit?


----------



## Jyve

I think its pretty clear that water cooling components keeps them cooler. I think its more a numbers thing at that point though. Your air cooled system will run exactly the same as a similar system does under water. The water cooled system will be cooler but that's not saying yours is detrimentally hot.

The water cooled system will have a bit more headroom when it comes to overclocking but certainly not more vs the cost involved.

Short version...its a hobby 

And one I'd certainly like to try out at some point.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It's hard to find a good answer to this question, but supposing you take a TJ08 aircooled case (single gpu), and watercool it instead. How much extra performance can you really expect out of it? Basically what I'm asking is - is the performance increase going from air to water worth the cost to build and trouble to maintain it?
> 
> Basically what's happening is... my PC is currently at a store that sells parts and builds PCs, and while I have it there, I'm just going to have them finish the build for me and test and overclock the PC before sending it back to me. (If something is going to go wrong on the parts, I'd rather just save myself the time and headache of RMAing parts and sending them back and forth, etc..) Anyway, I have an option to either just finish the aircooled build I started, or perhaps have them do some kind of custom watercooling. Mind you, I'm just thinking about it right now, but I wonder if it's even worth the cost, or just a waste of money. For those of you who have water-cooled, do you think you are getting a much better performance than if you'd done an alternative with air?
> 
> Or in other words - is watercooling mostly just for show and hobby purposes, with very little real world benefit?


Obviously, aesthetics plays a part in it, we all want a nice looking system. But for most of us here I'm guessing that the real world performance is the reason we started doing it. Especially noticeable in performance difference with today's very hot GPU's. The ability to have an almost silent high powered PC is usually the biggest push.

There is a noticeable performance difference usually, but hardware used will also play a big role in how much a performance difference there is.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> It's hard to find a good answer to this question, but supposing you take a TJ08 aircooled case (single gpu), and watercool it instead. How much extra performance can you really expect out of it? Basically what I'm asking is - is the performance increase going from air to water worth the cost to build and trouble to maintain it?
> 
> Basically what's happening is... my PC is currently at a store that sells parts and builds PCs, and while I have it there, I'm just going to have them finish the build for me and test and overclock the PC before sending it back to me. (If something is going to go wrong on the parts, I'd rather just save myself the time and headache of RMAing parts and sending them back and forth, etc..) Anyway, I have an option to either just finish the aircooled build I started, or perhaps have them do some kind of custom watercooling. Mind you, I'm just thinking about it right now, but I wonder if it's even worth the cost, or just a waste of money. For those of you who have water-cooled, do you think you are getting a much better performance than if you'd done an alternative with air?
> 
> Or in other words - is watercooling mostly just for show and hobby purposes, with very little real world benefit?


To me watercooling is mostly for the silence and if done right potentially much lower temps too. It really depends if your talking custom loop or corsair type all in one coolers (aio)

The cpu can be cooled pretty well by high end air coolers, but at the cost of noise. The corsair type coolers will be about equal to high end air coolers but have a bit less noise. Stepping up to something like a swiftech h220/apogee drive 2 or full custom loop you will get even lower temps and lower noise over an air cooler for sure on the cpu. Overclock wise possibly wont gain any extra oc to a max of 100mhz compared to a good air cooler or corsair aio h100i type.

If you include a gpu, putting one under water will drop temps significantly but doesnt really help the oc much unless you have voltage control to go much higher than stock. What you gain here is much lower temps and less noise, but depending on what gpu you have, some of the air coolers are already very quiet.

Water cooling at this point is really just to squeeze out the very last oc possible and making less noise. You will definitely get lower temps and less noise, but its up to you if you think its worth it. To do water cooling right in a tj08-e I would consider a 180-200mm radiator up front and a 120mm in the back as optional, but I noticed its only worth at most 1c since it too gets heat soaked by the internal heat of the case.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Clear coat on car paint can transform a matte color into a gloss; but with spray paint it doesn't seem necessary from my experience. Maybe I didn't apply enough but since spray paint is like a single stage paint its not designed to require a clear so when I used it on a black; the effect was minimal. That was a few years ago though and if you have the extra bucks feel free to try it but it won't be night and day difference.


Thanks for your answer. I think I'll just leave the clear coat out for now and see how it turns out with the paint only. The color I got is a glossy(not too much I think) white so I think it will look good on the case. I am still wondering though, if clear coat will offer anything in terms of being a kind of protective layer on top of the paint. If it helps with avoiding scratches? If it does not then I see no reason to clear coat as the paint I got already is a glossy one.


----------



## Leviathan25

Thank you for the answers. I think that confirms my suspicions that I shouldn't spend extra money on watercooling options. Ultimately, if the PC runs well and I'm getting good reward for my money that's all want.


----------



## Dyaems

IMHO, those thin 120mm radiator AIO coolers are not worth it, and its almost the same price as a mid-highend air tower coolers, here in our country that is.

For example, U12S, Venomous X, Antec Kuhler and Corsair H60 has similar prices here in our country. I think the H60 is around ~6USD more expensive. The H60 and 620 is not even comparable to the U12S and Ven-X in my experience when I used it before, I need to undervolt my (old) 2500k @ 4.2ghz to get the same temps with U12S/Ven-X running at stock voltage.

I'm only talking about single tower coolers above. I can also include a Deepcool Assassin (twin tower), which is also around the price range of those 4 coolers mentioned above, and a Noctua D14 has the same price as an Corsair H60/Antec 620.


----------



## 66racer

Yeah the thin coolers arent worth it for overclocking. Maybe just silence only but an h80i has a hard enough time earning its price vs performance over air coolers.


----------



## Dyaems

oh yeah, definitely agree with that. I forgot to mention earlier that if one goes AIO cooling for overclocking, it should be using a thick radiator at least like h80i/antec 920.

is there an AIO cooler with thick radiator that doesnt use software? sorry for the OT


----------



## daMystery1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Thank you for the answers. I think that confirms my suspicions that I shouldn't spend extra money on watercooling options. Ultimately, if the PC runs well and I'm getting good reward for my money that's all want.


Hi

Correct me if I am incorrect but I seem to recall that you ordered a Thermalright Macho Rev.A CPU cooler ??
Reviews suggest that it is one of the quietest for its performance that will fit your case, quieter than many water pumps, and should require less maintenance than water.

Although your system may run a few degrees warmer with such an air cooler compared to, some of the custom swifttech etc alternatives, after the drama that you have had, in your position, I would tend leave well alone for a while - stick to what is build up with your parts for piece of mind and adopt a: " if it aint broke dont fix it philosopy.

Entirely up to you but it should run fine with that cooler.

At least once it has been completed by CL and up and running for a while, any component failures are usually easier to diagnose because they can usually be isolated to a single part.

Cheers


----------



## Leviathan25

I got someone through e-mail today and they kind of talked me out of thinking about it. I think we are pretty much settled now. I'm just waiting on a quote now and will probably pay them tomorrow. If everything works out maybe I'll get the PC end of the week or next week at the latest. Lol yeah it's been a long road. I'm ready to just rest and enjoy it.


----------



## theKab

Hello again! I started my TJ08-E case mod and system build log if anyone is interested in following my first modding experience and learning journey!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458807/build-log-first-time-modder-tj08-e-noname


----------



## bigmac11

I personally would never build air cooled. My biggest thing is a silent and powerful systems and that in my opinion doesn't happen with air. I've been water cooling since 93 and back then you built your own components pretty much.

In my Silverstone case I have a 7970 with a 2500K cooled by a 240 Alphacool UT and a EK 120 with GT fans and its silent and HIGHLY overclockable. There is no way that would happen air cooled.

I think a lot of the negativity about water comes from inexperience and AIO coolers. If you build a proper loop with quality components you'll be amazed at the difference.

My honest opinion


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> I personally would never build air cooled. My biggest thing is a silent and powerful systems and that in my opinion doesn't happen with air. I've been water cooling since 93 and back then you built your own components pretty much.
> 
> In my Silverstone case I have a 7970 with a 2500K cooled by a 240 Alphacool UT and a EK 120 with GT fans and its silent and HIGHLY overclockable. There is no way that would happen air cooled.
> 
> I think a lot of the negativity about water comes from inexperience and AIO coolers. If you build a proper loop with quality components you'll be amazed at the difference.
> 
> My honest opinion


Totally THIS! Agreed! All my builds favor watercooling as well. I will never go back, even on a ITX build SG05


----------



## Leviathan25

Oh well, I just ordered and paid for all of the parts and labor. I don't think my heart was really into watercooling anyway. In 5 years when I get ready to build a new PC, I think I might finally do it. I'll be curious to see where PCs are by that point anyway. Whatever happens, I don't plan to go back to a full tower ever again. I think I'd have to see some pretty amazing leaps in SLI technology - including major support from software developers.

One day though, if I have my own home office, I might do a custom water cool build just to impress people. Lol...


----------



## bigmac11

Its not about impressing people ...lol


----------



## Leviathan25

Oh come now, that's part of it. One doesn't put LEDs and colored water, etc. etc. into a case, with a window, unless they want others to appreciate it. And people in general are social - we have an inherent desire to share and communicate with each other.

Another hobby of mine is painting miniatures, to play a game called Warhammer 40k. I've painted nearly 1000 miniatures over the past 15 years or so. However, over the past decade or so I've learned that the hobby itself feels pretty meaningless to me without having people to share it with and to display my work to. The comradery of the people at the store, and my friends who also play, is what feeds me and inspires me to keep modeling and painting.

In a certain light, building a PC is basically just building and painting a model figurine/tank. If we didn't care about the looks and outward appeal, cases would be closed, and water cooling would be dull and clear, and simple, and as functional as it needed to be.

If you're asking me about watercooling simply for the functionality of a PC, I think I'm fairly happy with modern air-cooling solutions with the possible mild exception of GPU air coolers. There's also plenty of raw imperical evidence to back up the standpoint that it doesn't matter a great deal which one is used (until you start dropping some real cash into it).

So yes, for me, if I were looking at watercooling a build, it would be more about looks than functionality. I'd mostly just want something that would make a pretty picture that I can post on the internet. Sure, I'd want to see some kind of performance increase too, but if we're talking strictly price/performance, I'm not totally convinced that's why most people do it. Watercooling, when done well, looks awesome, and is as much a status symbol and a "work of art" as it is anything else. Lol, maybe I'm shallow, but I honestly don't think I'm the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Jack Mac

Ugh I have friends who care what their PC looks like, even though they're the only ones who will see it because nobody goes into their computer rooms. Honestly nobody is going to walk in and say "Ew, that's hideous, we can't be friends!"


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ugh I have friends who care what their PC looks like, even though they're the only ones who will see it because nobody goes into their computer rooms. Honestly nobody is going to walk in and say "Ew, that's hideous, we can't be friends!"


I see my computer every day. I'm within 2 metres of it for at least 14 hours a day, most days. I may not care what other people think of it, but I sure as hell would like my rig to be nice to look at if it's in my peripheral vision most of the time.

And for the people who are proud of their rigs, there's a satisfaction in showing them off. I agree with Leviathan25; some people mod their cars, other people draw things, some cook - people expend effort on tasks they enjoy and then like to show people what they have achieved for the satisfaction of recognition.
For someone who sees computers as mere tools and nothing greater than that, building a computer isn't something to share as your pride and joy. Personally, I couldn't care less about food so if I make a cake I'm not going to post it on the net and say look at what I've made. Someone who loves making cakes and puts time and effort into it, on the other hand, would, because they want people to recognise their work.
It's the same principle with people who put time and effort into building their computers.

So forgive me if I think your argument is invalid, because what you're essentially saying is "I don't value this therefore no one should".


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Oh come now, that's part of it. One doesn't put LEDs and colored water, etc. etc. into a case, with a window, unless they want others to appreciate it. And people in general are social - we have an inherent desire to share and communicate with each other.
> 
> Another hobby of mine is painting miniatures, to play a game called Warhammer 40k. I've painted nearly 1000 miniatures over the past 15 years or so. However, over the past decade or so I've learned that the hobby itself feels pretty meaningless to me without having people to share it with and to display my work to. The comradery of the people at the store, and my friends who also play, is what feeds me and inspires me to keep modeling and painting.
> 
> In a certain light, building a PC is basically just building and painting a model figurine/tank. If we didn't care about the looks and outward appeal, cases would be closed, and water cooling would be dull and clear, and simple, and as functional as it needed to be.
> 
> If you're asking me about watercooling simply for the functionality of a PC, I think I'm fairly happy with modern air-cooling solutions with the possible mild exception of GPU air coolers. There's also plenty of raw imperical evidence to back up the standpoint that it doesn't matter a great deal which one is used (until you start dropping some real cash into it).
> 
> So yes, for me, if I were looking at watercooling a build, it would be more about looks than functionality. I'd mostly just want something that would make a pretty picture that I can post on the internet. Sure, I'd want to see some kind of performance increase too, but if we're talking strictly price/performance, I'm not totally convinced that's why most people do it. Watercooling, when done well, looks awesome, and is as much a status symbol and a "work of art" as it is anything else. Lol, maybe I'm shallow, but I honestly don't think I'm the only one who feels this way.


haha Im with you. I mean if no one ever saw it, I would still build it the same, but knowing it will be seen on ocn or my buddies (who know nothing about computers lol) is part of the fun for sure.


----------



## Jyve

You're out of line Mac. I don't know what you read in his reply that ticked you off so much but I didn't see anything in that post that should have flipped you out.

As for thin radiator aio coolers, they do a fine job. I picked up a kuhler 620 at Fry's when it was on sale. Strapped 2 sc120 silent fans and am running my 2500k @ 4.5 rock stable at more than acceptable temps.


----------



## LazahXD

I just ordered a build with the case being the tj08-e, but i just realised they released a windowed version. Is there a way I can buy a windowed side panel online? It hasn't been released yet so i didn't even know it was out :/.


----------



## LazahXD

I meant hasn't been released in Australia yet







.


----------



## khemist




----------



## bigmac11

Hey guys really sorry about the outburst yesterday. Going thru some very hard times and unfortunately it showed in my replies.

Again sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good job! Do you plan on watercooling your GPU?


----------



## khemist

I've got a Titan block and another 120mm rad sitting here that i used in my RV02 build but went back to air when i switched to the FT03.

I might stick it back on, not sure just now.. it's really the 4770k temps i wasn't happy with, on air with an overclock.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Hey guys really sorry about the outburst yesterday. Going thru some very hard times and unfortunately it showed in my replies.
> 
> Again sorry if I offended anyone.


No problem, we've all been there. Hope everything works out.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I've got a Titan block and another 120mm rad sitting here that i used in my RV02 build but went back to air when i switched to the FT03.
> 
> I might stick it back on, not sure just now.. it's really the 4770k temps i wasn't happy with, on air with an overclock.


It's OCN. Do IT!!!


----------



## daveezy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LazahXD*
> 
> I just ordered a build with the case being the tj08-e, but i just realised they released a windowed version. Is there a way I can buy a windowed side panel online? It hasn't been released yet so i didn't even know it was out :/.


I received mine yesterday off Amazon. They made other minor changes to the case too such as a little indentation where you headphone and mic jack goes in so it'll fit flush.

http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-TekAluminum-Micro-ATX-Mini-DTX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00H4XH2OS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389751074&sr=8-1&keywords=tj08b-ew

I would call Silverstone customer service and try to get them to sell you the panel by itself. Good luck mate


----------



## LazahXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daveezy*
> 
> I received mine yesterday off Amazon. They made other minor changes to the case too such as a little indentation where you headphone and mic jack goes in so it'll fit flush.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-TekAluminum-Micro-ATX-Mini-DTX-Mini-ITX/dp/B00H4XH2OS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389751074&sr=8-1&keywords=tj08b-ew
> 
> I would call Silverstone customer service and try to get them to sell you the panel by itself. Good luck mate


Yeah I did it and since australia wasn't an option I put other and got someone who couldn't speak english :/. I'm fine with not having a window but it would've been nice, i'll try to look into it a bit more.


----------



## seraph84

mate, you can get the case from pccasegear here.

not sure how you'd go if you just wanted the windowed panel by itself though. silverstone direct might be your only hope.


----------



## LazahXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seraph84*
> 
> mate, you can get the case from pccasegear here.
> 
> not sure how you'd go if you just wanted the windowed panel by itself though. silverstone direct might be your only hope.


I'm ordering my parts from umart since they have a store in my local area but they don't stock the windowed case, After I found out about the windowed version I checked pccg and saw it there







, doesn't really matter though.


----------



## Blackabyss111

Hey all.
i inherited a work pc, with the TJ08 case, i have attempted to set it up as a gaming machine, i installed a 760, and have had a pretty easy time getting the case sorted out.
However, my cpu is getting, and staying, at 80 degrees c, using the stock fan. of course this is only when i play games, but sadly it gets this hot almost immediately.
so, obviously this is a problem that needs solving... i intend to check the thermal paste, just to see if that's the issue, and i am also considering purchasing the hyper 212 evo.
HOWEVER, i have two 3.5 inch hdd, and given the placement of the cpu i am concerned that the fan would be blocked by the sata cables.

if anyone has a similar setup, and can give advice on how to solve these problems, i would be grateful for a reply.

♥
EDIT: words

EDIT: oh, and it might warrant a mention that at the moment, my cpu is hovering at 45C, and that its pretty damn hot here in australia, infact room temperature is about 30c


----------



## Dyaems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackabyss111*
> 
> Hey all.
> i inherited a work pc, with the TJ08 case, i have attempted to set it up as a gaming machine, i installed a 760, and have had a pretty easy time getting the case sorted out.
> However, my cpu is getting, and staying, at 80 degrees c, using the stock fan. of course this is only when i play games, but sadly it gets this hot almost immediately.
> so, obviously this is a problem that needs solving... i intend to check the thermal paste, just to see if that's the issue, and i am also considering purchasing the hyper 212 evo.
> HOWEVER, i have two 3.5 inch hdd, and given the placement of the cpu i am concerned that the fan would be blocked by the sata cables.
> 
> if anyone has a similar setup, and can give advice on how to solve these problems, i would be grateful for a reply.
> 
> ♥
> EDIT: words


whats your processor by the way? maybe it just needs to reapply thermal paste or something if that is not a haswell processor.

you can buy something like one of these so that you can put your HDD on the 5.25" bays, if you want to get rid of the tall HDD cage.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3301340&CatId=494
http://www.amazon.com/EverCool-Dual-Drive-Triple-Cooling/dp/B0032UUGF4
http://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-Tek-5-25-Inch-Converter-SDP10B/dp/B00CKJYJQ0

...or you can put the HDD on the floor(bottom) of the TJ08-e. there is a pic of it few pages back.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackabyss111*
> 
> Hey all.
> i inherited a work pc, with the TJ08 case, i have attempted to set it up as a gaming machine, i installed a 760, and have had a pretty easy time getting the case sorted out.
> However, my cpu is getting, and staying, at 80 degrees c, using the stock fan. of course this is only when i play games, but sadly it gets this hot almost immediately.
> so, obviously this is a problem that needs solving... i intend to check the thermal paste, just to see if that's the issue, and i am also considering purchasing the hyper 212 evo.
> HOWEVER, i have two 3.5 inch hdd, and given the placement of the cpu i am concerned that the fan would be blocked by the sata cables.
> 
> if anyone has a similar setup, and can give advice on how to solve these problems, i would be grateful for a reply.
> 
> ♥
> EDIT: words
> 
> EDIT: oh, and it might warrant a mention that at the moment, my cpu is hovering at 45C, and that its pretty damn hot here in australia, infact room temperature is about 30c


Can you take a picture of the inside of the case for us?

A few obvious things I would check:

1. Turn the pc on with the case open, and make sure all of the fans are turning. Check the front fan, cpu fan, and exhaust fan if there is one.

2. Touch the heat sink and see if it's hot. (Don't burn yourself.)

3. Make sure there isn't dust blocking the front intake/fan or the cpu fan/heatsink. Clean it out with air and some cotton or q-tips if necessary.

4. Make sure that the hard drives are spaced evenly apart so that air can travel inbetween them. As the poster above said, you can relocate them to one of the 5.25" bays, and the lower 3.5" bay at the bottom of the case, if you want or need to.

A single-fan tower cooler like the 212 evo will fit fine and still allow room for the hard drives. You may have to put the fan in the pull position, but this will not cause a significant problem with cooling - you're talking like 1-2 degrees difference, not 10s of degrees, and that's not going to hurt anything.

If it's an older PC, re-applying thermal paste is probably a good idea anyway. I'd probably do it just for safety, even before trying all the other stuff I mentioned.


----------



## Blackabyss111

ok, the fans are all spinning, but the heatsink is not warm, this is with the cpu at 42 celsius.i,ll work on getting you some pictures. i am fairly certain theres something wrong with the thermal paste, at the moment i have some generic "Unicks heat transfer compound", i would use this to replace the paste. it says it would work for cpus here: http://www.mantech.co.za/datasheets/products/UNICK.pdf.

i also have some 96% pure non dyed ethanol. which i would use to clean of the cpu and stock heatsink.

EDIT: ok, here are some pictures, the cpu is th i5-2500k


----------



## Leviathan25

Yes if the heatsink is not warm to the touch at 42 degrees, that seems like the issue.


----------



## Blackabyss111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Yes if the heatsink is not warm to the touch at 42 degrees, that seems like the issue.


yea, i am almost certain its the thermal paste, but gotta love a second opinion


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackabyss111*
> 
> Hey all.
> i inherited a work pc, with the TJ08 case, i have attempted to set it up as a gaming machine, i installed a 760, and have had a pretty easy time getting the case sorted out.
> However, my cpu is getting, and staying, at 80 degrees c, using the stock fan. of course this is only when i play games, but sadly it gets this hot almost immediately.
> so, obviously this is a problem that needs solving... i intend to check the thermal paste, just to see if that's the issue, and i am also considering purchasing the hyper 212 evo.
> HOWEVER, i have two 3.5 inch hdd, and given the placement of the cpu i am concerned that the fan would be blocked by the sata cables.
> 
> if anyone has a similar setup, and can give advice on how to solve these problems, i would be grateful for a reply.
> 
> ♥
> EDIT: words
> 
> EDIT: oh, and it might warrant a mention that at the moment, my cpu is hovering at 45C, and that its pretty damn hot here in australia, infact room temperature is about 30c


Temps aren't to bad considering here in Adelaide Ambient is about 46*c outside, Inside it's 28*c and my water cooled system is 37*c.

Seems your issue is the thermal paste. Get the 212Evo as they're a great bang for buck cooler


----------



## Blackabyss111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Temps aren't to bad considering here in Adelaide Ambient is about 46*c outside, Inside it's 28*c and my water cooled system is 37*c.
> 
> Seems your issue is the thermal paste. Get the 212Evo as they're a great bang for buck cooler


cool, its just a worry when the cpu gets this hot.


----------



## Blackabyss111

So i just got a spare of the stock cooler from my brother, when i change the thermal paste i might as well swap them out,


----------



## Heruur

So I called silverstone customer support number today; the rep told me that they had been getting numerous calls about getting a window mod for the silverstone tj-08e and they were going to order some of just the side panels to send out to those who call in requesting that part. The rep told me 15 dollars to ship the panel; but I would call them back in about 5 weeks (per rep) and see if that price still holds. There is one other company that mods the cases, but they require you to pay to ship them the side panel; a 75 dollar fee to mod it; and then require you to pay to ship it back, so this sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Heruur

and heres mine


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> and heres mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. What are the mb, heatsink, and exhaust fan on that?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> So I called silverstone customer support number today; the rep told me that they had been getting numerous calls about getting a window mod for the silverstone tj-08e and they were going to order some of just the side panels to send out to those who call in requesting that part. The rep told me 15 dollars to ship the panel; but I would call them back in about 5 weeks (per rep) and see if that price still holds. There is one other company that mods the cases, but they require you to pay to ship them the side panel; a 75 dollar fee to mod it; and then require you to pay to ship it back, so this sounds like a good deal.


I sent an email to Silverstone yesterday about this, should hear back soon.


----------



## Heruur

@ Leviathan25

z68m-d2h with an i7-3770/ The heatsink is an hyper 212+ with 2 cougar vortexs in push/pull (attached with zipties the plastic attachment pieces dont work on cougars). The exhaust fan is a cougar dual x.


----------



## Qrash

Nice photos. Yep, the CoolerMaster 212+ is a good little cooler with the right fans.

The red SATA cable: any way to hide it under the motherboard? Might be very hard to do now, I guess. Without a window who cares, right?


----------



## Heruur

I need to get a longer sata cable, that was the only way I could route it without damaging the connector on the hard drive.


----------



## s3nzftw

- we shall see if this will be my case


----------



## seraph84

looking forward to seeing your build s3nzftw









edit - and welcome to OCN!


----------



## daMystery1

Blackabyss111

If you are seriously considering a Hyper Evo you might want to take a look at its updated model with a longer life fan etc - the HyperX.

For not much more $ , a Thermalright Macho rev . A would be great.

Cheers


----------



## khemist

Just been quoted €8 (£6.60) + shipping for the windowed panel, going to put my order in.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just been quoted €8 (£6.60) + shipping for the windowed panel, going to put my order in.


Good to know!


----------



## khemist

Just had another email, after tax and the cost of delivery it's around £25.

Should be in stock in around eight weeks.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just had another email, after tax and the cost of delivery it's around £25.
> 
> Should be in stock in around eight weeks.


Will be on the Silverstone site, or is it by email only?


----------



## khemist

The guy didn't say, i'm guessing they will be for sale at some point.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Will be on the Silverstone site, or is it by email only?


It would be considered a replacement part, and the don't usually put replacement parts on their website. But an email to them is a fast way to stay in contact!!


----------



## [Adz]

Hmm, I guess I'll wait until people start getting theirs before I get in touch with them. I would like a window but I don't have the time or the equipment to mod it myself.


----------



## Heruur

with the email I got; it says "You can purchase directly from us".


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> with the email I got; it says "You can purchase directly from us".


Yes, same for me


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Hmm, I guess I'll wait until people start getting theirs before I get in touch with them. I would like a window but I don't have the time or the equipment to mod it myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> with the email I got; it says "You can purchase directly from us".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Yes, same for me


I didn't say you couldn't get it from Silverstone directly, I said they don't have spare parts listed on their website. They will sell ANY parts to customers directly, but they usually won't sell products (ie: cases, fans, PSU's, etc) to private customers.


----------



## 66racer

So has anyone received their side panel that was preordered or ordered? Missed a bit of this conversation. What was total with shipping?

I modded mine but curious how this is going. I would rate my modded panel a 5 footer....looks flawless 5ft away then you can see a little waves in the metal from the jigsaw blade and it always irritated me lol


----------



## vicyo

Nothing major from last time, just blacked out some annoying shinny parts and removed the bottom hdd.




Spoiler: Before







yup, still no gpu (stupid shipping issues) and using the ugly phanteks fan


----------



## Sequences

I have a CM Hyper 212+ for my setup in this case. When I use the HDD rack, I find that the power and SATA cables are uncomfortably close to the heatsink (I had to put the fan on the back in pull-configuration to get the wires to fit). What do you guys use for the HDD rack so that it all fits? I'm looking to use up most (if not all) the space.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sequences*
> 
> I have a CM Hyper 212+ for my setup in this case. When I use the HDD rack, I find that the power and SATA cables are uncomfortably close to the heatsink (I had to put the fan on the back in pull-configuration to get the wires to fit). What do you guys use for the HDD rack so that it all fits? I'm looking to use up most (if not all) the space.


What you have done is about the best you can do unless you are talking about modding the case. There's a space for an hdd drive below the hdd cage in the 3.5" card slot. You can also buy various 5.25" bay adapters for hdd drives and stuff some in the upper area of the case. If you are using slim 2.5" drives (ssds, etc), you can stuff them in a variety of places - hang them on the back of the motherboard tray, etc... I've seen people lay their hard drives out along the bottom of the case (below the motherboard).

If the only issue is cabling, you can purchase sata cables with better bend in them (ie. 90 degree sata cables, and the like). Most power cables don't come straight out anyway, so I assume your cabling issue is due to the sata cables..

As long as the cables aren't directly touching the heatsink, it will probably be fine. Unless you're trying to do some kind of extreme overclocking or something, in which case I dunno... If you're really worried, you can wrap a little bit of electrical tape around the cables wherever they might touch metal, but the plastic around them should accomplish that already.


----------



## Sequences

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> What you have done is about the best you can do unless you are talking about modding the case. There's a space for an hdd drive below the hdd cage in the 3.5" card slot. You can also buy various 5.25" bay adapters for hdd drives and stuff some in the upper area of the case. If you are using slim 2.5" drives (ssds, etc), you can stuff them in a variety of places - hang them on the back of the motherboard tray, etc... I've seen people lay their hard drives out along the bottom of the case (below the motherboard).
> 
> If the only issue is cabling, you can purchase sata cables with better bend in them (ie. 90 degree sata cables, and the like). Most power cables don't come straight out anyway, so I assume your cabling issue is due to the sata cables..
> 
> As long as the cables aren't directly touching the heatsink, it will probably be fine. Unless you're trying to do some kind of extreme overclocking or something, in which case I dunno... If you're really worried, you can wrap a little bit of electrical tape around the cables wherever they might touch metal, but the plastic around them should accomplish that already.


I'm not necessarily worried about any hardware malfunctions because of this. The bottom 2 slots have been used for a SSD and 3.5" drive already. It is the cage that I want to fully utilize when I eventually start adding extra space into my build.

With regard to what you suggested:

I did not think of the 90 degree SATA cables, thanks for the suggestion.








The problem I have with power cables is that there is too much wire between the (notches)? I had to bend and twist the cable so that adjacent drives could be powered on the same rail (is this the right word for it?).


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sequences*
> 
> I'm not necessarily worried about any hardware malfunctions because of this. The bottom 2 slots have been used for a SSD and 3.5" drive already. It is the cage that I want to fully utilize when I eventually start adding extra space into my build.
> 
> With regard to what you suggested:
> 
> I did not think of the 90 degree SATA cables, thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem I have with power cables is that there is too much wire between the (notches)? I had to bend and twist the cable so that adjacent drives could be powered on the same rail (is this the right word for it?).


Have you thought to try one of these to help with cabling??
http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=304&area=en

Might work out for you.


----------



## Petey

thinking about doing a mini atx build, was wondering if some one could please help out with a measurement. I drew a picture, cause it would take for ever to explain. I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> thinking about doing a mini atx build, was wondering if some one could please help out with a measurement. I drew a picture, cause it would take for ever to explain. I would appreciate the help.


You can download the manual off of silverston's website. They have most all of these measurements there. I assume you are trying to figure out what size radiator you can put into the case. I've been following this thread for about 4-5 months now, and everyone who comes in asking that question is trying to set up a watercooling build.

The short answer is that yes, you will be able to fit a radiator there in front of the 180mm fan.

Here is a pretty sweet build log of someone watercooling this case: http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=711593

If that's not what you were wondering, what did you need the measurement for?


----------



## [Adz]

Re: water cooling
One thing I noticed when I looked at wcing my tj08e was that everyone put the rad the same way. The ports were always on the same side (can't remember if it was top or bottom now), and I didn't wanna risk it because I wasn't sure if it would fit the other way. Had a quick look, turns out people have done it both ways now.

But here's a question: in the interest of having a clean loop, does anyone know of a 180mm rad with ports on both sides and, more importantly, would it fit in the TJ08E?

It would be nice to have an inlet on one side and outlet on the other, and given that I have my HDD and SSDs in the 5.25 bay, I have plenty of room in front and no HDD cage to worry about

Edit: that said, the only way I can picture a loop that looks clean enough for my satisfaction would be to use pipes instead of tubes. Hmm, sleeved red pipes, black fittings, a lot of 45° angles. Yummy


----------



## sporti

HELP!!!
Anybody here who has mounted a air cooled 780ti Classified or 780ti Kingpin in the TJ08-e. Does it fit ? The Card is really high....


----------



## sporti

Nobody ??
I need a fast reply, i want to buy a new crad....


----------



## vicyo

Almost sure it will fit since it has 140mm width compared to the D14 and megahalems 160mm height


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Nobody ??
> I need a fast reply, i want to buy a new crad....


You could easily check this yourself, vendors usually list sizes and size limitations of their products. Evga and Silverstone aren't different.

TJ08-E:

Expansion Card Compatible up to 13.25" long*, width restriction-6.69"

EVGA GTX 780ti Classified K|NGP|N:

Width: 5.94"
Length: 11.00"

According to that, yes it will fit.


----------



## sporti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> You could easily check this yourself, vendors usually list sizes and size limitations of their products. Evga and Silverstone aren't different.
> 
> TJ08-E:
> 
> Expansion Card Compatible up to 13.25" long*, width restriction-6.69"
> 
> EVGA GTX 780ti Classified K|NGP|N:
> 
> Width: 5.94"
> Length: 11.00"
> 
> According to that, yes it will fit.


i know that, but there are only 0,75" left to the side panel for the pcie power connections...
this is not much space.... for that reason I have asked my question....


----------



## theKab

Then you should have specified this in your initial question to avoid as much confusion as possible.

Doesn't sound like there will be much room for cables now when you mention it. Depending on what power supply/cables you have it could fit. I think it would be no problem with corsair's cables as an example.

Edit: I probably should have asked you some questions about it as well before going into cocly mode. So I apologize for that sporti.


----------



## Heruur

http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/8


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/8


Hm... that page should be stickied to the OP, along with a short discussion on the inherent problems with SLI and open-air coolers, and why a blower in at least the bottom slot may be preferrable over acx style coolers (when using 2 cards).


----------



## Heruur

Updated pictures, upgraded some parts, did some tighter cable management.


----------



## Qrash

Very nice. One other idea for neatness is to remount the front fan so that the cables are not seen. It requires removing 6 small screws that hold the front panel to the rest of the case. If you do this, then run the cable from the fan speed switch to the back as well with the rest of the front panel cables.

I notice that your PS is installed with the fan intake downwards. Is this intentional? I know that on page 6 of the online manual it recommends having the fan down if it is 120 mm or larger. Silverstone has told forum members that this is incorrect, but they've never updated the manual. Perhaps this orientation works better for you. I know it's a pain to flip over afterwards, especially if it's not modular. Mine isn't and what a pain it was to flip!

Thanks for sharing!.


----------



## Heruur

Yes, a modular PSU is definitely recommended for a case like this. Mine is modular, so I can flip it when I dust it out again in about a month or two.


----------



## Qrash

It would be interesting to run some stress tests and compare your temperatures before and after the flip. Also, comparing the fan RPM values, if they are being temperature controlled, would be interesting to see if the case gets louder.

I think the original thought (by Silverstone?) was that the PS fan would draw off heat from the graphics card. Others felt that this would increase the PS's internal temperatures causing its fan to spin faster (louder). Also, this pathway would also reduce the positive pressure affect of the front fan on the graphics card and other areas of the case. A similar argument against installing a rear exhaust fan has been made. I can'r remember where I read that, but I did. Arguments were made to Silverstone early on that installing the PS so that its fan faces upwards means it draws in cooler air and so its fan runs slower. This also means the case's front fan's airflow is forced through the graphics card and other areas of the case without being drawn off by the PS fan.


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> It would be interesting to run some stress tests and compare your temperatures before and after the flip.


Yes I second this, please do!









On the other hand I have finished my build!



You can find my build log here , it contains a lot of my modding experience(first timer), progress photos as well as more final photos.


----------



## Heruur

That is one sexy mod lol, Im jealous.


----------



## Qrash

Great result for a first time mod! How did you make the front grill white? Just paint it?


----------



## theKab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> That is one sexy mod lol, Im jealous.


Thank you! It wasn't too hard either. Just get a dremel, a drill and some cans of primer and spray paint! And obviously watch/read loads of guides on how to drill, cut, sand and paint!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Great result for a first time mod! How did you make the front grill white? Just paint it?


Thanks again Qrash!







Yeah I just dismantled the parts I wanted to color and sprayed some layers of primer and paint. Oh and I wet-sanded them between each layer. Learned everything I know about case painting here .


----------



## Qrash

Thanks for the link to the Interior Case Spray Painting Guide, it's a keeper.


----------



## BadDad62

http://www.overclock.net/t/1458807/build-log-first-time-modder-tj08-e-noname/40#post_21697978


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theKab*
> 
> Yes I second this, please do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand I have finished my build!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find my build log here , it contains a lot of my modding experience(first timer), progress photos as well as more final photos.


That's a clean build. Well done.


----------



## Leviathan25

Wow that's awesome Kab. Pro work.


----------



## theKab

Thanks guys, much appreciated!









I've been looking for other mods of this case but haven't found any. Maybe I haven't been looking close enough?


----------



## Heruur

I just purchased 2 of these for when my window side mod parts come in; help me find a spot to secure them in







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812551001


----------



## crash01

I'm waiting my TJ-08EW too


----------



## Kyle659

My first build in almost 3 years, such an awesome little case! Pictures not very good...


----------



## Petey

I'm still debating if I should move to a smaller case, just wondering if I could fit a 1000w psu in it. some are saying 160mm is maxed and some are saying 180mm is maxed. of course I have the 180 mm that probably doesn't work. might have to go with some other brand. I just like how the steel and aluminum work out for strength with the silverstone.
P.S. The white mesh on the front looked awesome.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> I'm still debating if I should move to a smaller case, just wondering if I could fit a 1000w psu in it. some are saying 160mm is maxed and some are saying 180mm is maxed. of course I have the 180 mm that probably doesn't work. might have to go with some other brand. I just like how the steel and aluminum work out for strength with the silverstone.
> P.S. The white mesh on the front looked awesome.


Page 22 of the manual shows how the psu and optical drive fit together. A 180mm psu will fit, but will buttress up against pretty much every optical drive you could find. You could try mounting the optical drive in the lower 5.25" bay, but I don't personally have any experience trying that.

The recommended psu is 160mm.

Page 23 shows a 180mm psu fited with a 170mm optical drive. It seems like that's probably your best option.

Page 25 recommends a Lite-On iHBS112 blu ray drive.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> I'm still debating if I should move to a smaller case, just wondering if I could fit a 1000w psu in it. some are saying 160mm is maxed and some are saying 180mm is maxed. of course I have the 180 mm that probably doesn't work. might have to go with some other brand. I just like how the steel and aluminum work out for strength with the silverstone.
> P.S. The white mesh on the front looked awesome.


I'm running a strider 850 gold evo with no issues and it's 180mm full modular, and I have an ihas124 optical in the front. Tight yes, but pretty easily doable.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> I'm still debating if I should move to a smaller case, just wondering if I could fit a 1000w psu in it. some are saying 160mm is maxed and some are saying 180mm is maxed. of course I have the 180 mm that probably doesn't work. might have to go with some other brand. I just like how the steel and aluminum work out for strength with the silverstone.
> P.S. The white mesh on the front looked awesome.


I've been thinking of moving into a smaller case too. I just can't find a case I like enough to make the switch.


----------



## Petey

thanks a lot for page references that helps alot.
Kind of in limbo with cases now I like smaller but I have alot of watercooling features to consider. right now I got the silver stone kubli KL04 that i put alot of work into. It still seems big on the desk though, and like to get as much room as I can .


----------



## khemist

Placed my order for the side panel, due around march 13th according to the guy i spoke to.


----------



## Heruur

So what motherboard with 1155 socket would be best to use for SLI in this case?

Want to add another 780 direct cu II


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> So what motherboard with 1155 socket would be best to use for SLI in this case?
> 
> Want to add another 780 direct cu II


I hope your planning on have them under water, with the backplates on those cards, it will not cool well at all on any matx mobo, let alone in this case on top of that. I had an evga 670ftw and an asus dcii 670 in sli for a moment in this case and both cards were hot. The backplate on the asus makes airflow to the other card even worse, its not an asus issue, just a backplate issue. One of the guys in here was running a gtx660 sli on his asus maximus iv gene and temps were already difficult to manage in a mid tower atx case.

Its just a bad idea without being water cooled. Otherwise any sli certified motherboard will work, I like asus motherboards but there are other good options.


----------



## Conin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> ...The Card is really high...


No, it is not high at all, it has the same height as all of the rest of dual slot videocards.


----------



## Heruur

EDITED


----------



## jbvertexx

Hey guys - I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking in the shadows for about a year now because I'm a huge fan of the Silverstone cases. I have what was once a budget build in a Rosewill Line-M case that has since grown, and I'm looking to upgrade to either TJ08 or SG10. My main critical factor is GPU cooling capability. Specifically, I have an Gigabyte R9 280X that gets a lot of heavy duty use, and I'm actually looking at trying to get a 2nd and Crossfire that.

GPU Temps in my Line M stabilize at 75-78C for the one card with the system maxed out, but I'm sure that case won't have the cooling capacity of adding a 2nd card.

I'm thinking of adding the MSI Gaming R9-280X, thinking that the taller cooler sitting in the inside position will allow more airflow.

I'm interested in anyone's thoughts on the strengths of the TJ08 in handling this configuration vs. an SG10.

Thanks!


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbvertexx*
> 
> Hey guys - I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking in the shadows for about a year now because I'm a huge fan of the Silverstone cases. I have what was once a budget build in a Rosewill Line-M case that has since grown, and I'm looking to upgrade to either TJ08 or SG10. My main critical factor is GPU cooling capability. Specifically, I have an Gigabyte R9 280X that gets a lot of heavy duty use, and I'm actually looking at trying to get a 2nd and Crossfire that.
> 
> GPU Temps in my Line M stabilize at 75-78C for the one card with the system maxed out, but I'm sure that case won't have the cooling capacity of adding a 2nd card.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the MSI Gaming R9-280X, thinking that the taller cooler sitting in the inside position will allow more airflow.
> 
> I'm interested in anyone's thoughts on the strengths of the TJ08 in handling this configuration vs. an SG10.
> 
> Thanks!


Based on the last few months worth of discussion, this is a summary of using SLI coolers in this case.

The card that is closest to the processor is the one that will have heating issues, because it will be sandwhiched between the cpu and the top card. ACX style coolers (dual or triple fans) do not get enough airflow passing over the top of them to draw in cool air. The top GPU generally won't have this problem.

This is not a design flaw with this case. It is a design flaw with EVERY mATX motherboard and case that attempts to SLI or Crossfire. This case in the top 5% of air-cooled mATX cases (if not 1%). In other words, it you are sticking with mATX, you won't get a different experience or result with some other case.

Anyway, the optimum configuration is for the bottom card (card closest to the CPU) to be a "blower style" cooler (ie pushing air out the back). The top cooler doesn't matter as much. I don't know what kind of coolers your cards are, but if you are overclocking your GPUs, this might be a concern.

WIth a single card, it doesn't matter what style you use. I've got a single EVGA ACX cooler in my pc right now in the first slot and the temps are fine 24/7.

A final note is that different cards and sets of hardware will vary. Also, running GPUs at high-"ish" temps might not truly be an issue. As long as your CPU is cool, the GPUs are generally designed to take a bit more heat and still run just fine.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> 
> 
> Got my lights in; ziptied to the 180mm fan holes.


It might look great in person but in your pic it looks overpowered by the lighs









Sorry...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbvertexx*
> 
> Hey guys - I'm new to the forum, but I've been lurking in the shadows for about a year now because I'm a huge fan of the Silverstone cases. I have what was once a budget build in a Rosewill Line-M case that has since grown, and I'm looking to upgrade to either TJ08 or SG10. My main critical factor is GPU cooling capability. Specifically, I have an Gigabyte R9 280X that gets a lot of heavy duty use, and I'm actually looking at trying to get a 2nd and Crossfire that.
> 
> GPU Temps in my Line M stabilize at 75-78C for the one card with the system maxed out, but I'm sure that case won't have the cooling capacity of adding a 2nd card.
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the MSI Gaming R9-280X, thinking that the taller cooler sitting in the inside position will allow more airflow.
> 
> I'm interested in anyone's thoughts on the strengths of the TJ08 in handling this configuration vs. an SG10.
> 
> Thanks!


I started with a single 7970 open fan design (XFX 7970 Double Dissipation Black Edition) and it did well with temps hovering 70-75c with BF3 at the time. I also added an MSI 7970 Twin Frozr III in crossfire and it was hell!! This case along with the placement caused my temps to jump 85c+.

If you plan to crossfire/SLi in this case i highly recommend going water cooling, now my temps are phenomenal at 23-26c idle and doesnt go above 50c playing BF4 ultra settings at 1080P

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Based on the last few months worth of discussion, this is a summary of using SLI coolers in this case.
> 
> The card that is closest to the processor is the one that will have heating issues, because it will be sandwhiched between the cpu and the top card. ACX style coolers (dual or triple fans) do not get enough airflow passing over the top of them to draw in cool air. The top GPU generally won't have this problem.
> 
> This is not a design flaw with this case. It is a design flaw with EVERY mATX motherboard and case that attempts to SLI or Crossfire. This case in the top 5% of air-cooled mATX cases (if not 1%). In other words, it you are sticking with mATX, you won't get a different experience or result with some other case.
> 
> Anyway, the optimum configuration is for the bottom card (card closest to the CPU) to be a "blower style" cooler (ie pushing air out the back). The top cooler doesn't matter as much. I don't know what kind of coolers your cards are, but if you are overclocking your GPUs, this might be a concern.
> 
> WIth a single card, it doesn't matter what style you use. I've got a single EVGA ACX cooler in my pc right now in the first slot and the temps are fine 24/7.
> 
> A final note is that different cards and sets of hardware will vary. Also, running GPUs at high-"ish" temps might not truly be an issue. As long as your CPU is cool, the GPUs are generally designed to take a bit more heat and still run just fine.


Great points!!!


----------



## jbvertexx

@Leviathan25 & hyp36rmax - that's what I was afraid of, as most of the airflow looks directed at the CPU area, with not much focused on the GPU(s) sitting at the top of this case. I'm gonig to try to hit up the SG09/10 forum. I'd honestly rather build into a TJ08, but that SG10 has the opportunity to blow 4 fans directly into the GPU area with the FP180 acting as a massive exhaust at the top (this is modded form standard config of course).

My goal is a build that is less than 15" in height, that can run Crossfire 280X GPUs. Not sure if that's doable, but I'm going to at least exhaust my options.

Again, thanks for the help - lots of really awesome builds on this thread!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbvertexx*
> 
> @Leviathan25 & hyp36rmax - that's what I was afraid of, as most of the airflow looks directed at the CPU area, with not much focused on the GPU(s) sitting at the top of this case. I'm gonig to try to hit up the SG09/10 forum. I'd honestly rather build into a TJ08, but that SG10 has the opportunity to blow 4 fans directly into the GPU area with the FP180 acting as a massive exhaust at the top (this is modded form standard config of course).
> 
> My goal is a build that is less than 15" in height, that can run Crossfire 280X GPUs. Not sure if that's doable, but I'm going to at least exhaust my options.
> 
> Again, thanks for the help - lots of really awesome builds on this thread!


I've also tried a couple fans on the side decreasing temps just a couple degrees in the TJ08, unfortunately not enough to satisfy my cravings of a dual air cooled gpu setup in this case. The SG09/10 may be very similar even with the concentrated fans on the side, the gpu spacing is the same as the TJ08E.

But hey, give it a shot and report in.


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> It might look great in person but in your pic it looks overpowered by the lighs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...


Ill take a less blinding shot just for you; because they really do look nice in person. I can see my stuff through the 180mm fan.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Ill take a less blinding shot just for you; because they really do look nice in person. I can see my stuff through the 180mm fan.


Many Thanks


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Many Thanks







Hope these are better, had to turn the exposure down on my phone's camera


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these are better, had to turn the exposure down on my phone's camera


Why did you put the noob stickers all over the front of the case instead of somewhere like the psu shield inside the case??


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why did you put the noob stickers all over the front of the case instead of somewhere like the psu shield inside the case??


It gives him extra horsepower


----------



## Heruur

noob stickers lol


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these are better, had to turn the exposure down on my phone's camera


That is better


----------



## Petey

Must be Talidaga Nights, product endorsement.


----------



## Heruur

Come on guys; Im sure Im not the only one that puts sticks on their case lol


----------



## rene mauricio

I love me some case stickers too... but that may be overkill. Is... is that a stamp I see? The very least you could have done was straighten them out. That poor i7 sticker is more crooked than a politician.
I'm just kidding as I am sure everyone else is. 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petey*
> 
> Must be Talidaga Nights, product endorsement.


" _Dear Lord Baby Jesus, or as our brothers to the south call you; Jésus.
We thank you so much for this bountiful harvest of G.Skill's, Samsung SSD, and the always delicious SeaSonic PSU_ "








.


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> I love me some case stickers too... but that may be overkill. Is... is that a stamp I see? The very least you could have done was straighten them out. That poor i7 sticker is more crooked than a politician.
> I'm just kidding as I am sure everyone else is.
> " _Dear Lord Baby Jesus, or as our brothers to the south call you; Jésus.
> We thank you so much for this bountiful harvest of G.Skill's, Samsung SSD, and the always delicious SeaSonic PSU_ "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol; yeah its a wounded warrior stamp; my dad spent some time overseas


----------



## rene mauricio

You don't have to explain yourself to me (or anyone else). The important thing is YOU like it. At the end of the day it is your PC after all.










... but you really should straighten them out a little. I find that using Painter's Tape helps out a ton to get a nice straight edge. If you do decide to go for it then I would recommend you use a blow dryer to soften up the glue and gently push them into place - as opposed to peeling them off and putting them back on.


----------



## sokre

How did you guys solve rigid internal USB3 cable problem?
The one that powers 2 front usb3 ports?

It is really tight against 4 HDD mount cage.

is there any internal USB3 monterboard L connector I could buy?


----------



## wigger

Here you go!


----------



## sokre

Tnx


----------



## jasjeet

Whats the best CPU cooler this case can fit whilst still providing access to the HDD bays? I need to install 3 HDDs.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Whats the best CPU cooler this case can fit whilst still providing access to the HDD bays? I need to install 3 HDDs.


Thermalright Macho Rev.A. It's an extremely, and I do mean extremely, tight fit, but possible. You need to be good with cable management. I'm using one right now. Basically you're going to need some L-Sata cables and ties to pull the cables flat, and will need to space them apart a little.

If you don't want to mess with tight spaces, something like the hyper 212X, or noctua u12s, with the fan in the pull position, will do pretty good, and still allow you to get a decent overclock.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Thermalright Macho Rev.A. It's an extremely, and I do mean extremely, tight fit, but possible. You need to be good with cable management. I'm using one right now. Basically you're going to need some L-Sata cables and ties to pull the cables flat, and will need to space them apart a little.
> 
> If you don't want to mess with tight spaces, something like the hyper 212X, or noctua u12s, with the fan in the pull position, will do pretty good, and still allow you to get a decent overclock.


Im trying to fit an X79 system in this case, the other case im looking at is the Lian Li V354, that can fit the Noctua NH-C14 or maybe the Phanteks PH-TC14CS, so now the question would be, is the Thermalright Macho Rev.A. enough for a 4960x with a small OC or are the other pair of cooler better?


----------



## Heruur

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445&area=en


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445&area=en


That's awesome. Would help a lot with the larger heatsinks.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Im trying to fit an X79 system in this case, the other case im looking at is the Lian Li V354, that can fit the Noctua NH-C14 or maybe the Phanteks PH-TC14CS, so now the question would be, is the Thermalright Macho Rev.A. enough for a 4960x with a small OC or are the other pair of cooler better?


I'm not sure I understand your question. You can OC with any air cooler, even the stock. It's just a question of how well.

Basically in terms of cooling, there's a teired structure from bad to good, that goes something like this.

#0. Specialty watercooling kit.
#1. Noctua NH-D14 - best dual radiator heatsink you can get. Very tight fit in the case, blocks the hdd cage.
#2a. Any other dual radiator or dual fan 14" heatsink that blocks the hdd cage.
#2b. Any closed loop, pre-packaged watercooling kit. (frees up the hdd cage).
#3. Thermalright Macho Rev. A - best 14" heatsink that also allows you to fit hdds in the cage.
#4. Any 120mm based tower heatsink with the fan located in a pull position - ie Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo, Noctua NH-U12S, or Thermalright True Spirit.
#5. Any other low profile special cooler.
#6. Stock cooler.

The best AIR cooler you can buy and still fit HDDs in the cage is #3. As stated, you'll need special sata cables, and extremely tight cable management.

If you want some breathing room (with air), your only option is #4 or lower.

Anything #5 or higher will allow you to overclock (probably without any issues), but the higher you go, the lower the overall temps will be, and the "safer" you'll be.

Another option is to get one of those closed-loop water cooling units like the Corsair H60, or the Coolermaster Seidon series. They tend to cool somewhere in the #3+ range above, and give you plenty of space to work in the PC.


----------



## jasjeet

Yeah, its either the Thermalright Macho or H80i, im sure both will get me 4.3Ghz or so.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Yeah, its either the Thermalright Macho or H80i, im sure both will get me 4.3Ghz or so.


Using an i7 4770k and a Macho, I can hit 4.6 in Tomb Raider, but it crashes playing Guild Wars 2. On benchmarks, the cpu gets up to 85c, so this wasn't a "safe" overclock.

I dropped it down to 4.5ghz and got the same result as above, but the temps were perfectly fine. I think if I can figure out how to make it stable at 4.5, there will be no problems with temps.

I've been running at 4.4 until I can figure out if there's another setting I can tweak on the 4.5.

So yes, you should get a 4.3 no problem.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Have you all seen the TJ08-E with a window as standard??

I was just looking through PCCG and stumbled across it.


----------



## wigger

Jump back a few pages, I remember some posts about that..
Too late for me though, should have come with those two years ago


----------



## warhammer23

Hi. Sorry if it has been asked but will this case accept a 190 mm long psu ?

What i want to install:

CPU cooler - 160.5 mm tall
Asus Maximus Gene V - 244 mm x 244 mm
2x MSI GTX 760 - 260 mm long
Seasonic X1250 W - *190* mm long
1x HDD, 1x SDD.

I know it fits 180 mm but i have no visual point of reference if it will fit 190.
Thanks.


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> TJ08-E Max PSU size is 185mm.


Don't think so Warhammer23, unless you want to do some Dremel work...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by ********
> 
> Don't think so Warhammer23, unless you want to do some Dremel work...


I was so confused until I saw the previous post xD


----------



## wigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I was so confused until I saw the previous post xD


Guess I should have quoted him as well then


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Have you all seen the TJ08-E with a window as standard??
> 
> I was just looking through PCCG and stumbled across it.


Yup. It looks pretty cool and it was most likely created as a result from all the mods on this forum which is also pretty awesome. It's currently on sale at NewEgg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163249.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Yup. It looks pretty cool and it was most likely created as a result from all the mods on this forum which is also pretty awesome. It's currently on sale at NewEgg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163249.


Actually, it was PPC's success in selling TJ08's that THEY modded in-house with a window that prompted Silverstone to make it as a standard model.


----------



## vicyo

Zero F's given & 30 minutes build


VERY far from what i want to build in this case


----------



## daMystery1

Leviathan 25

Re. Your comment:
"Basically in terms of cooling, there's a teired structure from bad to good, that goes something like this.

#4. Any 120mm based tower heatsink with the fan located in a pull position - ie Cooler Master Hyper"
==================================================================================
I have a Hyper 212 Evo, and 2 HDD"s including one in the lower 3.5 Bay and one in the UpperCage, lower bay.
The CPU cooler fan is in the front PUSH position - plus a rear case fan.
The Power cable was fitted to the upper HDD with the CPU fan still in place without fouling the fan.

When using a Hyper 212 Evo or X, extra HDD's and a CPU fan in the PUSH position is easily accomplished by using:
1., Right angle USB cable connectors to the HDD's - as would be expected
2/.Re the Power cable/s - Seasonic Gold Modular Sata Power cable/s are ideal and virtually made for the job.

* These Power cables have several connectors to enable connection to multiple HDD's
* One particular cable has 3 shorter connectors - the very last end connector is straight and of standard length and ideally connected to a HDD in the lower 3.5 bay.
* When routed from the lower rear of the MB panel via the rear of the HDD cage, it loops to pass just in front of the CPU cooler support stay and onto the drive - It is clipped to the floor with an automotive self adhesive wiring pad.
* The remaining connectors are shorter and the pair of wires to each, are easily tweaked/bent so that they end up as short right angle connections to further HDD's above as required.
* After the lower HDD is so connected, the distance between the remaining connectors is approximately the width of a HDD which requires a rearward facing loop between each HDD, that is snug against the end of each drive, to clear the fan.
* At the Lower rear corner of the Motherboard tray, where the power cable/s pass around en route to the HDD's,the cable can be lightly tensioned to withdraw excessive slack and cable ties fitted where required.

Cheers


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Zero F's given & 30 minutes build
> 
> 
> VERY far from what i want to build in this case


Thats an interesting build and placement of your 120mm rad







, what is your ideal build?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thats an interesting build and placement of your 120mm rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what is your ideal build?


Gotta do what you can with 3 feet of tubing and no extra space or angle fittings (and very limited budget







)

ideal build is missing a 180mm radiator, cpu block, proper tubing, angle and compression fittings. Might consider using rigid tubing


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Gotta do what you can with 3 feet of tubing and no extra space or angle fittings (and very limited budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> ideal build is missing a 180mm radiator, cpu block, proper tubing, angle and compression fittings. Might consider using rigid tubing


Ahhh the TJ08e Watercooling reciepe







Rigid tubing will be a nice change to see, go for it brother!


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ahhh the TJ08e Watercooling reciepe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigid tubing will be a nice change to see, go for it brother!


Reciepe FTW!

Rigid tubing have a higher possibility than soft tubing since it's cheaper (blame or thanks bitspower for that). But first o have to find a way to pull cash from another dimension since shipping will cost around 80~100 USD, not to mention the import tax rates


----------



## sporti

I need your help - Which good and silent CPU Cooler will fit in the TJ08-E ?

In my TJ08-E work a 290X TRI-X and a 3770K OC to 4.4 GHz.

My Problem is while gaming BF4 the CPU reaches 65°... In Prime it will hit about 72°. Room Temperature about 21°.
The 3770K is cooled by an be quiet Shadow Rock PRO Cooler modded with a be quiet 135mm Fan.

Is there a better CPU Cooler (silent) to cool down my 3770K under 60° ?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> I need your help - Which good and silent CPU Cooler will fit in the TJ08-E ?
> 
> In my TJ08-E work a 290X TRI-X and a 3770K OC to 4.4 GHz.
> 
> My Problem is while gaming BF4 the CPU reaches 65°... In Prime it will hit about 72°. Room Temperature about 21°.
> The 3770K is cooled by an be quiet Shadow Rock PRO Cooler modded with a be quiet 135mm Fan.
> 
> Is there a better CPU Cooler (silent) to cool down my 3770K under 60° ?


From experience, this are the ones I consider quiet (with quiet or stock fans) with great performance
Noctua C14 or D14, Prolimatech megahalems or genesis, Phanteks TC14PE or TC14CS, Cooler Master TPC800 and NZXT Havik 140


----------



## sporti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> From experience, this are the ones I consider quiet (with quiet or stock fans) with great performance
> Noctua C14 or D14, Prolimatech megahalems or genesis, Phanteks TC14PE or TC14CS, Cooler Master TPC800 and NZXT Havik 140


Thanks for the Reply. Do they all fit in the TJ08-e?
Is there enough Place between CPU Cooler and the Graphic Card (in the 1st PCIe Slot) ?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sporti*
> 
> Thanks for the Reply. Do they all fit in the TJ08-e?
> Is there enough Place between CPU Cooler and the Graphic Card (in the 1st PCIe Slot) ?


the biggest one I installed inside the tj08 was the D14 and since the phanteks have almost the same dimensions, they will surely fit.

Space between the graphics card and the cooler will depend on the motherboard, but most of them will fit. The only problem will probably be the metal fan clips from the noctuas, phanteks and megahalems that will hit the graphipcs pcb depending on the orientation, but you can just put some isolation on them or go ghetto and use zip ties, ruber bands or elastic belts to secure the fans


----------



## crash01

Hi guys, finllay I'm in!




























The front fan is a bit noisy..even in low


----------



## khemist

I run mine using software at 500rpm and turn it up a little when gaming, anything above 500rpm and i can hear it.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I run mine using software at 500rpm and turn it up a little when gaming, anything above 500rpm and i can hear it.


Glad to hear! Tomorrow I will mount my Bitfenix Recon and fix this noise!


----------



## khemist

I'm glad to see on the FT05 that Silverstone has included a variable speed fan controller instead of just 2/3 speeds, it's a pity that this case doesn't have that but i wouldn't really expect it for the price of the TJ08.

Also nice build crash, forgot to say.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Why did you put the noob stickers all over the front of the case instead of somewhere like the psu shield inside the case??


Sorry know this is old, but it made me laugh and gotta say I will be calling em noob stickers from now on LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> It gives him extra horsepower


Ah takes me back to the good ol street racing days lol. I remember someone was telling me how his jdm radiator cap gave him more horsepower on his civic si, was some time in 2001, man my 66 mustang got me into a lot of trouble back then


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Sorry know this is old, but it made me laugh and gotta say I will be calling em noob stickers from now on LOL
> Ah takes me back to the good ol street racing days lol. I remember someone was telling me how his jdm radiator cap gave him more horsepower on his civic si, was some time in 2001, man my 66 mustang got me into a lot of trouble back then


LOL! Now it's those "JDM"- Newb driver plaques these people hang on their cars.... LIttle do they know... hahaha



You had a classic sir! I'd like to own a classic Mustang one day.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> The front fan is a bit noisy..even in low


let your mobo control the front fan. it doesn't draw enough power to exceed the mobo header. it will spin down to 500RPM (lowest i've got my AP181 to spin is actually like 370RPM) when things are cool. this way it can automatically ramp up to 1200RPM when needed.


----------



## crash01

ah right! Thx!

thx khemist


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> LOL! Now it's those "JDM"- Newb driver plaques these people hang on their cars.... LIttle do they know... hahaha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had a classic sir! I'd like to own a classic Mustang one day.


Had...Still have her







She is rough around the edges body wise, but is all fun where it counts, not very fast by todays standards, 12sec 1/4 mile car. 8.20's on the 1/8th with a 7.9x @ 84mph I think it was on street tires.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Had...Still have her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is rough around the edges body wise, but is all fun where it counts, not very fast by todays standards, 12sec 1/4 mile car. 8.20's on the 1/8th with a 7.9x @ 84mph I think it was on street tires.


12sec on 1/4mile is pretty fast by my standards xD


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Glad to hear! Tomorrow I will mount my Bitfenix Recon and fix this noise!


As an alternative..... from what i can tell you have an Asus motherbaord P8Z77-I Deluxe, if so it has two fan headers, CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN, connect the 180mm fan to CHA_FAN Header on the mobo, run AI Suite and FanXpert2, run the fan tuning, it should lower the 180mm to 460rpms or so, and allow you to ramp it with the CPU temperature.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Hi guys, finllay I'm in!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The front fan is a bit noisy..even in low


Welcome to the club Luca


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> As an alternative..... from what i can tell you have an Asus motherbaord P8Z77-I Deluxe, if so it has two fan headers, CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN, connect the 180mm fan to CHA_FAN Header on the mobo, run AI Suite and FanXpert2, run the fan tuning, it should lower the 180mm to 460rpms or so, and allow you to ramp it with the CPU temperature.


Yep, I have done this last night..and now is perfect!

@Baddad thx!

I had Prodigy ITX with 230mm on front, now temps on CPU are much better but (obv) worst on GPU. Not a big problem at all since im not an hardcore gamer


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> 12sec on 1/4mile is pretty fast by my standards xD


Thanks, yeah its quick for sure, just with new cars doing it now a days stock, I want more speed lol

Anyways sorry for taking the thread off topic


----------



## khemist

Latest, tubing with the qdc needs to be made longer, i know.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest, tubing with the qdc needs to be made longer, i know.


Just put a water block on the GPU and that will help









Looks nice buddy


----------



## khemist

I've got one on the way.


----------



## douglatins

Guys ive been off this thread for almost 6 months, have any cool product been invented? Like a must have accessory for this case? A new awesome fan etc


----------



## Heruur

Since I switched cases, if someone would like a extra tj-08e to mod on, send me a PM


----------



## khemist




----------



## killbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heruur*
> 
> Since I switched cases, if someone would like a extra tj-08e to mod on, send me a PM


I'm interested in doing windowed sidepanel


----------



## Heruur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killbom*
> 
> I'm interested in doing windowed sidepanel


Send me a pm


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*


That's Awesomely SEXY buddy


----------



## xSDMx

Felt like tidying up behind the motherboard tray tonight.


----------



## crash01

xSDMx, I did the same with 3 SSD


----------



## khemist

Time to get the classy block on!.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/3ogho3j

I know the ek logo is wrong side up!, no need to tell me.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/3ogho3j
> 
> I know the ek logo is wrong side up!, no need to tell me.


Nice. Pretty sure you can't rotate the gpu port area anyways... At least I couldn't with my matrix block. The holes didn't line up.


----------



## sokre

Guys, I bought Corsair AX760W, installed with fan facing up and case panel was very warm if not hot.
So I checked PSU with my hand and it was hot (OK not boilnig but very warm).

PSU was working with hybrid mode ON (fan dowsnt spin up to 60-70% load, thats 530W - meaning NEVER since I have 4670K 770GTX, 2HDD SSD no OC)
According to reviews it is OK for psu fan not to spin, but I am worried with PSU being too hot.
Obviously I turned PSU fan ON (there is a switch on PSU) for the moment.

What do you think?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokre*
> 
> Guys, I bought Corsair AX760W, installed with fan facing up and case panel was very warm if not hot.
> So I checked PSU with my hand and it was hot (OK not boiling but very warm).
> 
> PSU was working with hybrid mode ON (fan doesn't spin up to 60-70% load, that's 530W - meaning NEVER since I have 4670K 770GTX, 2HDD SSD no OC)
> According to reviews it is OK for psu fan not to spin, but I am worried with PSU being too hot.
> Obviously I turned PSU fan ON (there is a switch on PSU) for the moment.
> 
> What do you think?


While i can't comment about your PSU as all of my Thermaltake ones are quiet, I'd rather have it start spinning at a lower temp if possible


----------



## crash01

Finished finally


----------



## Dangur

Very nice


----------



## khemist

Yeah, nice, i'm looking forward to getting my window also.


----------



## crash01

Thx!

The plexy is thick like 5mm and is inside, just for say


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> The plexy is thick like 5mm and is inside, just for say


main reason i didn't get phantek and went with a NH-D14 instead. didn't think a phantek would fit in there with the plexiglass


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> main reason i didn't get phantek and went with a NH-D14 instead. didn't think a phantek would fit in there with the plexiglass


Cooler fits without problems, regards fan sadly no. But only for 2-3mm


----------



## fakeblood

made a mobo tray extension for my TJ08E

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC01171_zpsae96040f.jpg.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/mofosaur/media/DSC01169_zpsd523457f.jpg.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

*#beastMODE*

Silverstone TJ08-E and SG05


----------



## Botanica

such nice builds from everyone...
I need to start my project again...when I have the funds and time...


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/f19lfmj

I'm loving my TJ08, best case i've had i think, adding a 120 rad to the rear today.


----------



## fakeblood

Adding a 120 doesn't increase performance much at all tbh, gets a lot of heat dump from the front rad.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Adding a 120 doesn't increase performance much at all tbh, gets a lot of heat dump from the front rad.


It would get a lot of heat dump from the front, but if you have the 120 as an intake also, it could have a pretty good effect on the temps, really all depends on his system specs.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It would get a lot of heat dump from the front, but if you have the 120 as an intake also, it could have a pretty good effect on the temps, really all depends on his system specs.


I've got a RX120 rad but it's so thick that it covers part of the cpu block and looks rubbish.

I've got one of the new EK PE rads coming today and that is around 40mm i think.... i'm throwing it in anyway, can only do good.

I've got my 780 ti classy at 1250/1900 1.2v for daily use and cpu at 4.5 1.34v.

On another note, does anyone have any idea why i don't get any updates when there are new posts in threads?, it's been like this for at least a year and a half.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I've got a RX120 rad but it's so thick that it covers part of the cpu block and looks rubbish.
> 
> I've got one of the new EK PE rads coming today and that is around 40mm i think.... i'm throwing it in anyway, can only do good.
> 
> I've got my 780 ti classy at 1250/1900 1.2v for daily use and cpu at 4.5 1.34v.


I say put the PE in, and have that rear fan to the rad as an intake bringing in the fresh air. I think you will see 1-3c drop in water temps overall, but that's just guess. Post a pic when it's in and some before and after temp results please.


----------



## khemist

Will do, i'm pleased how well a single 45mm thick 200mm rad is doing with the cpu and gpu really, my classy was over 80c with fans at 100%, i guess the rad was blocking most of the airflow.

I've had almost 1.4v through the classy for benching only and max temp is 55c.


----------



## khemist

I've got a drain line tucked just under the front of the rad but forgot to show it.

SSD is backwards just because of the right angled connecter i have.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Botanica*
> 
> such nice builds from everyone...
> I need to start my project again...when I have the funds and time...


I've not forgotten you mate, life is in the my way also atm









I've got plenty of time but short on $$ due to torn shoulder muscle


----------



## Tim1M

Does anyone know if Be Quiet! Dark Rock Advanced fits in the case? Specification on the Silverstone website states that maximum height of CPU cooler is 165mm, while Dark Rock Advanced is 166mm (or 167?). I've seen some pictures in this thread with Dark Rock Pro which is 166mm as well. I wonder if the side panel has to be modified to accommodate such tall cooler. Thank you


----------



## Qrash

Yes it does. The "Search This Thread" tool at the top of the page found this post (#4625) by Indigo340: "The Dark Rock advanced fits with my ASUS board, pics in my profile." Click on the profile link in his signature to see the aforementioned photos.


----------



## Tim1M

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Yes it does. The "Search This Thread" tool at the top of the page found this post (#4625) by Indigo340: "The Dark Rock advanced fits with my ASUS board, pics in my profile." Click on the profile link in his signature to see the aforementioned photos.


Thank you. My apologies for such lame question.


----------



## Qrash

No problem. It's a huge thread. Post your photos when ready.


----------



## HOTDOGS

I know this will be subject to bias, but TJ08E vs FT03? What arguments are there for either?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I know this will be subject to bias, but TJ08E vs FT03? What arguments are there for either?


you are forgetting the SG10 in that monster mash up









overall i like the TJ08 even tho i own a FT02 and can appreciate the rotated mobo design. FT03 simply doesn't offer enough cooling for its size. if they somehow managed to put an AP181 inside the FT03, then that would be a whole different story. but as of right now, either the TJ08-E or the SG10 wins due to superior performance.

as far as SG10 vs TJ08-E, that depends if you are doing air or liquid. if air, then SG10 wins for smaller case, if liquid then TJ08-E wins because of 180mm rad support.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Thanks for the help, dude! Unfortunately, I need room for at least 3 HDDS, and the SG10 won't cut it. Also, it just doesn't please me the same way aesthetically.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> it just doesn't please me the same way aesthetically.


throughout almost 20 years history of ATX specifications, this is the PRIMARY reason people buy a new case









if it pleases you aesthetically then it should be the case you buy. otherwise, you'd be looking for a new case 2 years down the road because you got sick of looking at that case







the number of HDD you use will change from rig to rig. seagate should come out with a 5TB HDD this year. they are planning a 20TB HDD a few years down the road. you wont always have 3HDD, you may not have ANY HDD a few years from now because SSD would be cheap enough to use as storage drives. but that case you decide to buy today may still be sitting on your desk *10 YEARS* from now if you like the looks of it


----------



## HOTDOGS

Good point! I've gone from the CM690II Advanced to the modest SG05. But now my needs have changed to require more storage and cooling, while wanting to stay as small form factor as possible. I'm just narrowing down to cases that look nice, then seeing if their specifications meet my needs and figuring out which is best from there.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you are forgetting the SG10 in that monster mash up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall i like the TJ08 even tho i own a FT02 and can appreciate the rotated mobo design. FT03 simply doesn't offer enough cooling for its size. if they somehow managed to put an AP181 inside the FT03, then that would be a whole different story. but as of right now, either the TJ08-E or the SG10 wins due to superior performance.
> 
> as far as SG10 vs TJ08-E, that depends if you are doing air or liquid. if air, then SG10 wins for smaller case, if liquid then TJ08-E wins because of 180mm rad support.


I like both the SG10 and the TJ08-E (A bit biased







), However TJ08-E wins hands down in water-cooling and HDD space. Everything is pretty much plug and play with the TJ08-E compared to the SG10 when it comes to water-cooling with 180-200mm front radiators + 120mm radiator in the rear or even the Silverstone PS07 240mm radiator up front and CrossfireX / SLI water-cooled GPU's.

I really do want to build a SG09/10 water-cooled build, however only see space for a 120mm radiator in the back and possibly a 240mm radiator in the bottom with some mr. dremel action along with one water-cooled card









Agreed! TJ08-E (Watercool) / SG10 (Air)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I like both the SG10 and the TJ08-E (A bit biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), However TJ08-E wins hands down in water-cooling and HDD space. Everything is pretty much plug and play with the TJ08-E compared to the SG10 when it comes to water-cooling with 180-200mm front radiators + 120mm radiator in the rear or even the Silverstone PS07 240mm radiator up front and CrossfireX / SLI water-cooled GPU's.
> 
> I really do want to build a SG09/10 water-cooled build, however only see space for a 120mm radiator in the back and possibly a 240mm radiator in the bottom with some mr. dremel action along with one water-cooled card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! TJ08-E (Watercool) / SG10 (Air)


In the PS07, you can fit a total of 360mm rad space pretty easily also. I'm gonna do one of those this summer with 2-GTX660Ti's as a demo system at my store. With a BIG window mod!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> In the PS07, you can fit a total of 360mm rad space pretty easily also. I'm gonna do one of those this summer with 2-GTX660Ti's as a demo system at my store. With a BIG window mod!!


Lets do this!! I look forward to that. I want to drop by your store sometime.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Lets do this!! I look forward to that. I want to drop by your store sometime.


Are you in southern Cal??


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Are you in southern Cal??


Yes sir! Orange county.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes sir! Orange county.


Good times, store is in San Bernardino, so you'd be stuck driving the infernal 91fwy to get to it


----------



## vicyo

Because I can be a better engineer than those in xspc









no more 50 Celsius leakes with some scrap 7075 t7 aluminum \( 'з')/


----------



## Wolfereign

Does anyone know if a Alphacool Monsta 180 single will fit in this case? http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1330_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-180mm-Single-.html If it does fit how would it compare against the phobia 200mm rad


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfereign*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Alphacool Monsta 180 single will fit in this case? http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1330_Alphacool-NexXxoS-Monsta-180mm-Single-.html If it does fit how would it compare against the phobia 200mm rad


I'm sure it's possible however you would be limited with a very short gpu. The alpha cool 180mm is 85mm thick compared to a magicool 180mm at 35mm thick and can fit an additional 25mm (60mm total) pull fan with a few mm shy of a AMD 7970, r9 290x, nvidia GTX 780ti..

And phobya being 45mm thick...


----------



## ste.ru

I think to make a watercooler beacuse the 290x is very hot VGA and the reference cooler is vert load.
I see the 180mmx 80 mm but the VGA is very long..no have the space to make it....

I no idea if make a internal Watercooler or make an esternal radiator.....


----------



## khemist

You could cool it using a 200mmx45mm phobya rad, and air cool the cpu, or do both with just the 200mm, or even add another 120mm to the rear like i am doing.


----------



## ste.ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> You could cool it using a 200mmx45mm phobya rad, and air cool the cpu, or do both with just the 200mm, or even add another 120mm to the rear like i am doing.


How are you temperatures?


----------



## g9000z

Hi, I'm a newcomer of Overclock.net as well as this TJ08-E Owners Club.
I own this case for about 5 days and no doubt it is an awesome one.

I want to ask whether I can install either Noctua NH-L12 or NH-C12P SE14 for my processor alongside with a Corsair H75 or H55 for GC cooler.
Will both of the m fit? I don't mind if it will be a very tight fit.
I already search through this thread about this, but I cannot find anyone doing the similar thing.

Or if any gurus here have a better idea for the cooling solution, I will gladly accept it.
I don't want to go for a full custom water-cooling, I prefer WC my GC only (GTX580).


----------



## ZephyrBit

Add Me


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g9000z*
> 
> Hi, I'm a newcomer of Overclock.net as well as this TJ08-E Owners Club.
> I own this case for about 5 days and no doubt it is an awesome one.
> 
> I want to ask whether I can install either Noctua NH-L12 or NH-C12P SE14 for my processor alongside with a Corsair H75 or H55 for GC cooler.
> Will both of the m fit? I don't mind if it will be a very tight fit.
> I already search through this thread about this, but I cannot find anyone doing the similar thing.
> 
> Or if any gurus here have a better idea for the cooling solution, I will gladly accept it.
> I don't want to go for a full custom water-cooling, I prefer WC my GC only (GTX580).


Welcome to OCN and to the "TJ08-E Owners Club."









You could try one of these.


----------



## g9000z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Welcome to OCN and to the "TJ08-E Owners Club."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try one of these.


Hi, thanks

I heard that the G10 not performing so well under high load. The chip is okay but not with the VRMs, since there is no heatsink for them, only a fan.
Is that true?


----------



## konda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g9000z*
> 
> I want to ask whether I can install either Noctua NH-L12 or NH-C12P SE14 for my processor alongside with a Corsair H75 or H55 for GC cooler.
> Will both of the m fit? I don't mind if it will be a very tight fit.
> I already search through this thread about this, but I cannot find anyone doing the similar thing.


I'd guess there won't be enough space for both but anything is possible with little modding. If you cut the rear fan guard off and make way for tubing you could mount the rad (and fan) externally. Another option would be making an adapter or holder that allows you to attach the rad to or next to the front fan.


----------



## g9000z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> I'd guess there won't be enough space for both but anything is possible with little modding. If you cut the rear fan guard off and make way for tubing you could mount the rad (and fan) externally. Another option would be making an adapter or holder that allows you to attach the rad to or next to the front fan.


Ya, after I calculate it, it won't fit&#8230;
but I think I love your idea about "making an adapter or holder that allows you to attach the rad to or next to the front fan". Maybe I should start looking on how to make that possible.
















And btw, I know somebody who able to make a bracket using acrylic materials. Just asking opinion, will acrylic bracket able to hold the closed loop radiator including 2 push-pull fan? giving an example of antec H2O 620 rad, I'm afraid it will fall apart in a long run


----------



## khemist

Well, i added another 120mm rad to the rear of my TJ08 and i'm pretty sure my temps are the exact same.

I think i am going to keep the 200mm rad in the front and hook up my external 480mm XSPC AX rad, i've had it over a year and not even used it yet.


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Well, i added another 120mm rad to the rear of my TJ08 and i'm pretty sure my temps are the exact same.
> 
> I think i am going to keep the 200mm rad in the front and hook up my external 480mm XSPC AX rad, i've had it over a year and not even used it yet.


Yup the heat dump from the front rad is a pita. Especially in such a small case. The extra 480 should help


----------



## khemist

Aye, but making the 480 rad look decent on the desk is another thing.

I can tame the fan wires easy enough ( they are all black) but i've used a pwm splitter before and it didn't work, so i don't want to have to hook up a fan controller to them (did buy one for that purpose).

I think the only option is to run them on a whatever volt splitter each since i don't really want a fan controller laying around with wires all over.

If i had a bigger desk with some king of ledge under it i could stick it there out of sight but i don't really have space for that.

I do have the xspc stand attached to the rad atm, i was planning on doing a ft03 build but it didn't work out.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Aye, but making the 480 rad look decent on the desk is another thing.
> 
> I can tame the fan wires easy enough ( they are all black) but i've used a pwm splitter before and it didn't work, so i don't want to have to hook up a fan controller to them (did buy one for that purpose).
> 
> I think the only option is to run them on a whatever volt splitter each since i don't really want a fan controller laying around with wires all over.
> 
> If i had a bigger desk with some king of ledge under it i could stick it there out of sight but i don't really have space for that.
> 
> I do have the xspc stand attached to the rad atm, i was planning on doing a ft03 build but it didn't work out.


My Fesser 240mm 0n the rear of my TJO8-E server, Nearly used a 360mm


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g9000z*
> 
> Hi, thanks
> 
> I heard that the G10 not performing so well under high load. The chip is okay but not with the VRMs, since there is no heatsink for them, only a fan.
> Is that true?


Sorry I can't speak from personal experience but a friend has one on a GTX 670 and it's ok but the fan was to noisy for him so he replaced it with a Noctua.


----------



## jamba77

Also tested fitting: Thermalright Macho 120


----------



## Mayor Payne

Hi guys. I'm interested in buying this case but I have some questions for you. I wonder if I can fit in there Corsair RM450 with the space between the drive and the psu won't be too cramped or should I buy Corsair CS450M. My second question is that I'd like to mount the 3.5 drive directly to the bottom of the case but with the cables facing to the motherboard tray (like the ssd have) and I wonder if I could mount it directly to the bottom or preferably I'd like to rotate the whole tray but I don't know if it would fit there..


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Payne*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm interested in buying this case but I have some questions for you. I wonder if I can fit in there Corsair RM450 with the space between the drive and the psu won't be too cramped or should I buy Corsair CS450M. My second question is that I'd like to mount the 3.5 drive directly to the bottom of the case but with the cables facing to the motherboard tray (like the ssd have) and I wonder if I could mount it directly to the bottom or preferably I'd like to rotate the whole tray but I don't know if it would fit there..


Honestly you shouldn't buy either one of those. How much can you spend, and what are you powering?


----------



## Mayor Payne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Honestly you shouldn't buy either one of those. How much can you spend, and what are you powering?


Why ? Isn't corsair a good brand ? Well around 80 € but I don't need unnecessary expensive power supply because I don't use CF or SLI and I don't intend to, I only use 3 sata power connectors (SSD,HDD & Blu ray drive). Currently I'm using a P7P55D e-pro and AMD 6970 but I'm saving for MSI N770. I would like to build a quiet system & I'd like to have a modular psu since I don't use that much cables.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mayor Payne*
> 
> Why ? Isn't corsair a good brand ? Well around 80 € but I don't need unnecessary expensive power supply because I don't use CF or SLI and I don't intend to, I only use 3 sata power connectors (SSD,HDD & Blu ray drive). Currently I'm using a P7P55D e-pro and AMD 6970 but I'm saving for MSI N770. I would like to build a quiet system & I'd like to have a modular psu since I don't use that much cables.


Corsair doesn't make anything they sell, they have OEM builders make them, and then they market them. Those power supplies you mentioned are not that good, and the wattage is very low for the specs of your system. I would counsel you to look at 550<.

The name brand on a psu doesn't matter, the OEM does!! Look up @Shilka here on the OCN, he is the resident psu guru, he has reviews and tests of most the PSU's on the market!!!

Also, the power supply is the true heart of your system. If/when a psu dies, it can KILL any part of the computer it's attached to, so don't go cheap on them, save money somewhere else on the build, or save a bit more before you purchase!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Corsair doesn't make anything they sell, they have OEM builders make them, and then they market them. Those power supplies you mentioned are not that good, and the wattage is very low for the specs of your system. I would counsel you to look at 550<.
> 
> The name brand on a psu doesn't matter, the OEM does!! Look up @shilka here on the OCN, he is the resident psu guru, he has reviews and tests of most the PSU's on the market!!!
> 
> Also, the power supply is the true heart of your system. If/when a psu dies, it can KILL any part of the computer it's attached to, so don't go cheap on them, save money somewhere else on the build, or save a bit more before you purchase!


I agree with a lot of what you said with the exception that I dont know much about the RM or CS series to comment on the performance/price ration BUT corsair does generally have good suppliers for their good psu's, grab one on sale and your good to go







Such is the case with my ax850, seasonic made and got it 2-3 years ago on a killer sale from a local retailer, just remember the deal was too good to pass up. Before that I had a gs800 and of all places Best buy had it for 50% off which is made by CWT.

Overall your statements are accurate, but because of sales and such, corsair shouldn't be dismissed.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I agree with a lot of what you said with the exception that I dont know much about the RM or CS series to comment on the performance/price ration BUT corsair does generally have good suppliers for their good psu's, grab one on sale and your good to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such is the case with my ax850, seasonic made and got it 2-3 years ago on a killer sale from a local retailer, just remember the deal was too good to pass up. Before that I had a gs800 and of all places Best buy had it for 50% off which is made by CWT.
> 
> Overall your statements are accurate, but because of sales and such, corsair shouldn't be dismissed.


I didn't say they should be dismissed, I would personally never buy a Corsair product unless it was being sold at a heavily discounted price personally. There are better products at better prices, obviously excluding some random sales etc. Heck, even the seasonic units that are matches to the corsairs are usually cheaper, with most corsair products, your buying a name, the extra money spent isn't due to the quality or performance of the item, it's the name. It's just irritating to me, but, that's just my


----------



## Silentpusher

Hi

I am trying to create a silent computer with this case and I wonder if anyone have managed to do this or can point me in the right direction.

The components I plan to use are:

*Cpu: Intel Core i7 4770K 3,5GHz Socket 1150 Box*
*Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-U14S Slim 140mm Tower Cooler*

*Gpu: MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Gaming*
*Gpu cooler: Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA Cooler*

*Psu: Seasonic X-Series 750W or XFX Pro Series Black Edition 750W*

*Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 mATX* (reason for this it´s supposed good for handling sound)
*SSD: Samsung SSD EVO Basic 840-Series 500GB*
*Storage: 2TB WD Green Intellipower 64MB*
*Ram: Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) CL10 1600MHz VENGEANCE LP*

I am also planning to fit every inch of the case with sounddampening material and exchange the fan on the case to
a *Phobya G-Silent Red LED fan*.

*Do you think its possible with the modifications of the case and the GPU/CPU cooler to get this quiet?*

I am not 100 % sure everything fits a bit unsure regarding the coolers of they are to big or heavy.
If someone got a diffrent motherboards suggestion so shoot! My knowledge on this area is zero.
Reason for picking this is because it handle sound good and got wifi and its a fair price.
I don´t plan to overclock, but you newer know for sure.

I dont´t want to compromise on the power of this build. Reason for picking this case is because I like it´s design and look.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentpusher*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am trying to create a silent computer with this case and I wonder if anyone have managed to do this or can point me in the right direction.
> 
> The components I plan to use are:
> 
> *Cpu: Intel Core i7 4770K 3,5GHz Socket 1150 Box*
> *Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-U14S Slim 140mm Tower Cooler*
> 
> *Gpu: MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Gaming*
> *Gpu cooler: Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA Cooler*
> 
> *Psu: Seasonic X-Series 750W or XFX Pro Series Black Edition 750W*
> 
> *Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 mATX* (reason for this it´s supposed good for handling sound)
> *SSD: Samsung SSD EVO Basic 840-Series 500GB*
> *Storage: 2TB WD Green Intellipower 64MB*
> *Ram: Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) CL10 1600MHz VENGEANCE LP*
> 
> I am also planning to fit every inch of the case with sounddampening material and exchange the fan on the case to
> a *Phobya G-Silent Red LED fan*.
> 
> *Do you think its possible with the modifications of the case and the GPU/CPU cooler to get this quiet?*
> 
> I am not 100 % sure everything fits a bit unsure regarding the coolers of they are to big or heavy.
> If someone got a diffrent motherboards suggestion so shoot! My knowledge on this area is zero.
> Reason for picking this is because it handle sound good and got wifi and its a fair price.
> I don´t plan to overclock, but you newer know for sure.
> 
> I dont´t want to compromise on the power of this build. Reason for picking this case is because I like it´s design and look.


Have you considered water?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentpusher*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am trying to create a silent computer with this case and I wonder if anyone have managed to do this or can point me in the right direction.
> 
> The components I plan to use are:
> 
> *Cpu: Intel Core i7 4770K 3,5GHz Socket 1150 Box*
> *Cpu cooler: Noctua NH-U14S Slim 140mm Tower Cooler*
> 
> *Gpu: MSI GeForce GTX 780 Ti 3GB Gaming*
> *Gpu cooler: Prolimatech MK-26 Multi-VGA Cooler*
> 
> *Psu: Seasonic X-Series 750W or XFX Pro Series Black Edition 750W*
> 
> *Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 mATX* (reason for this it´s supposed good for handling sound)
> *SSD: Samsung SSD EVO Basic 840-Series 500GB*
> *Storage: 2TB WD Green Intellipower 64MB*
> *Ram: Corsair 16GB (2x8GB) CL10 1600MHz VENGEANCE LP*
> 
> I am also planning to fit every inch of the case with sounddampening material and exchange the fan on the case to
> a *Phobya G-Silent Red LED fan*.
> 
> *Do you think its possible with the modifications of the case and the GPU/CPU cooler to get this quiet?*
> 
> I am not 100 % sure everything fits a bit unsure regarding the coolers of they are to big or heavy.
> If someone got a diffrent motherboards suggestion so shoot! My knowledge on this area is zero.
> Reason for picking this is because it handle sound good and got wifi and its a fair price.
> I don´t plan to overclock, but you newer know for sure.
> 
> I dont´t want to compromise on the power of this build. Reason for picking this case is because I like it´s design and look.


I think water would be your best option. To have this be "silent" you going to want to replace the front fan with an AP182, and run it off a fan controller.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentpusher*
> 
> *Motherboard: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5 mATX* (reason for this it´s supposed good for handling sound)


The case itself is pretty good and can handle the hardware you are chosing, the only thing i would change is the motherboard, I feel as many others that are persuing building a quiet setup, that the frontal fan is the loudest part of it, so it requieres massive undervolting, i used to run mine around 460rpms on idle where is quiet (not silent but very quiet), some have opted for aftermarket fans, personally i prefer the AP181, one of the strenghths of the case is the cooling capablity. My suggesion is dont buy anything else than the hardware you posted, and tested it, work from there if you really need a cooler like prolimatech mk26, or if you need to change the frontal fan... and so on.

That said, i think for this case specially the Asus Maximus VI Gene is a better option, specially becuase it brings FanXpert2, that should help you undervolt the frontal fan or even the Phobia later on if you decide to change it. And all the motherboards including the Asus and Gigabyte use the same Realtek codec 1150, they just vary on the software and the caps they use, but overall its still an integrated sound card, so dont expect magic for any.

On the CPU cooler, while i think its a great cooler the U14S, you should try to search the thread to see if it wont reach the first 16x PCIe, my guess is as with my HR02 Macho it will be very close but you will have a couple of mm of margin, but never hurts to really cross check this.

On the Prolimatech Mk26, is today the best air aftermarket cooler, but i wouldn't rush to it, the MSI GTX780ti is one of the quietest high end gpus available, so i would test it as it comes and see if you really need more cooling.

I would add a back fan though, a Noctua NF-S12A PWM would be my pick, as it has a very good range of operation, similar to the NF-A15 PWm that comes with the U14S, so i would connect the NF-A15 on the CPU_FAN and the NF-S12A PWM to the CPU_OPT, which is the same header, but it will report individually to AI SUITE III / FanXpert2.

Overall i do agree with the two above poster, that water might end up quieter if you do overclock heavy, the problem is that the 4770K is a hot running CPU, so really comes down into how much you going to overclock, if you are staying stock.... then i would go air.


----------



## Silentpusher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> The case itself is pretty good and can handle the hardware you are chosing, the only thing i would change is the motherboard, I feel as many others that are persuing building a quiet setup, that the frontal fan is the loudest part of it, so it requieres massive undervolting, i used to run mine around 460rpms on idle where is quiet (not silent but very quiet), some have opted for aftermarket fans, personally i prefer the AP181, one of the strenghths of the case is the cooling capablity. My suggesion is dont buy anything else than the hardware you posted, and tested it, work from there if you really need a cooler like prolimatech mk26, or if you need to change the frontal fan... and so on.
> 
> That said, i think for this case specially the Asus Maximus VI Gene is a better option, specially becuase it brings FanXpert2, that should help you undervolt the frontal fan or even the Phobia later on if you decide to change it. And all the motherboards including the Asus and Gigabyte use the same Realtek codec 1150, they just vary on the software and the caps they use, but overall its still an integrated sound card, so dont expect magic for any.
> 
> On the CPU cooler, while i think its a great cooler the U14S, you should try to search the thread to see if it wont reach the first 16x PCIe, my guess is as with my HR02 Macho it will be very close but you will have a couple of mm of margin, but never hurts to really cross check this.
> 
> On the Prolimatech Mk26, is today the best air aftermarket cooler, but i wouldn't rush to it, the MSI GTX780ti is one of the quietest high end gpus available, so i would test it as it comes and see if you really need more cooling.
> 
> I would add a back fan though, a Noctua NF-S12A PWM would be my pick, as it has a very good range of operation, similar to the NF-A15 PWm that comes with the U14S, so i would connect the NF-A15 on the CPU_FAN and the NF-S12A PWM to the CPU_OPT, which is the same header, but it will report individually to AI SUITE III / FanXpert2.
> 
> Overall i do agree with the two above poster, that water might end up quieter if you do overclock heavy, the problem is that the 4770K is a hot running CPU, so really comes down into how much you going to overclock, if you are staying stock.... then i would go air.


I´ll make the switch from Sniper to the Asus motherboard as you suggest.
Of course the best choice would to get the parts to the computer and assemble it and then do minor exchanges until I get what I want (silence) But because it was so long ago, I built a computer so I will not do that this time.

I am planning to buy the parts form a store that also assemble it for you, with the modifictations I decide.
So that is why I am opting to exchange fans and coolers before I have even tried them out.
Money is not a problem as I use it for my work that is poker and I feel its a good investment to do. So I want it to be quiet from the get go, so I don´t get so much downtime from working.

So thats why I need to know if it will be quiet before I buy it







I would start crying if I asked them to build it and when it arrives it will be noisy!
But I guess thats what I get for being a noob and not able to fix it my self haha...


----------



## khemist

There is a delay in europe at least for side panels, the guy at Silverstone said they should be shipping next week.


----------



## Abula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentpusher*
> 
> I am planning to buy the parts form a store that also assemble it for you, with the modifictations I decide.
> So that is why I am opting to exchange fans and coolers before I have even tried them out.


I see, but remember things are not as simple as they seem, complictions arrive as no setup can be fully planed, things have to be workend out or exchange depending on the needs, things that you dont expect will rise and you will have to deal with them..

For example, my GTX780 (reference card) had an issue with the PWM design, the way that nvidia design the card, made it so neither the Artic fans on the Accelero III could be controlled efectivly with the pwm 4pin on the GTX780, you could control them but it lost the rpm singnal ever second or so, and ramp the fan up and down, there is a thread where you can see im not the only one, Arctic Cooling Accelero Extreme III installation on GTX780, my solution was to avoid the 4pin pwm on the GPU and use the included molex adapter (it can be plugged as 12V or 7V), i plugged into 7V and its working great, very quiet, but i lost the ability to controll it dinamically, still the cooler is so good that i dont pass 60C on gaming, then again my games are not that demanding, but i have stress it wtih furmark and hasn't passed 65C,. At some point when the accelero didn't work out, i had a friend that had MK-26 so i ask him to borrow me a Prolimatech 140mm Slim vortex and the adapter that allows the fan to be plugged to the GTX780, here it was worst, there is no way of controlling the fans, the gpu powers it as 12V at full rpms, i tested a noctua fan but was the same aswell, not sure if the prolimatech pwm adapter had different wiring than how the card is wired but the outcome was it was not controllable. Also recommended your check Prolimatech Mk-26 problem with gtx 780. All of the above was done with a reference card, in not sure how it would be with a factory cooler card, im sure manufacturers realized the issue with the card and maybe they already address it in their vbios or with a different design, there are even custom pcb that change the hole card, but i have not tested any of this cards, i can only offer you my experience with the reference card and custom coolers. So this is the main reason, i suggested you tested MSI first, before even comitting to the Prolimatech, then again you could go with 3pin fans that are quiet and lose the dynamic control (like with my accelero) and still should be very good, the massiveness of the cooler makes it super effective, for example Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120 mm D1225C12B1AP-11, again this all have to be trouble shooted once you build.

On the CPU cooler + Prolimatech.... when i installed the accelero III it touched out of the the screws sticking on the back of the gpu to my Thermalright hr02, this lays extra weight on the cpu socket, weather its harmful or not i cant say, but this is something that you will have to cross check with the Noctua NH-U14S, if you look into iamdjango build post #5264 and also couple of posts below, he confirms the Prolimatech MK-26 screws sticks out and does touch the Phantek PH-TC14PE, he likes as it also allows the card pcb and soldering not to touch the heatsink, but again extra weight on the cpu socket, its up to you. But at the end it seems to work out well for him, so you could go this route as well, or contact him to see after some months if all is working good still.

Either way, i still feel its better to test the hardware first and go baby steps fixing whatever you feel its not quiet enough to your liking, but i can understand your situaion aswell. Good luck, hope it turns out ok. Btw if you go with asus tell the tecnictian that builds it to install the frontal fan (AP181) on a CHA_FAN header and to install also AI SUITE III / FanXpert2, to run the tunning, and then test it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silentpusher*
> 
> I´ll make the switch from Sniper to the Asus motherboard as you suggest.
> Of course the best choice would to get the parts to the computer and assemble it and then do minor exchanges until I get what I want (silence) But because it was so long ago, I built a computer so I will not do that this time.
> 
> I am planning to buy the parts form a store that also assemble it for you, with the modifictations I decide.
> So that is why I am opting to exchange fans and coolers before I have even tried them out.
> *Money is not a problem as I use it for my work that is poker and I feel its a good investment to do*. So I want it to be quiet from the get go, so I don´t get so much downtime from working.
> 
> So thats why I need to know if it will be quiet before I buy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would start crying if I asked them to build it and when it arrives it will be noisy!
> But I guess thats what I get for being a noob and not able to fix it my self haha...


Water-cool if that's the case you will be a silent killer! #trust!!!!!!!!


----------



## baconbriefs

Good day! I got my PS07 a few days ago to replace my Arc Mini.

It is just a basic all-around entertainment station to play some MMOs on and watch some movies.



I have encountered a small problem though. It has only been 5 days since I built this but it is already very dusty inside, particularly on the floor of the case and on top of the HDD, I am not sure if the front filter is actually doing anything. I checked the front filter and it has caught of few strands of cat hair, but aside from that, it is very clean.


----------



## Stewrt

baconbriefs,

I don't know what to tell you. I've had mine for 6 - 9 months and have no problem like that. The filters capture (estimating here) 85% or better. I actually just opened the case for the first time in a month or more and blew it out with canned air. The buildup was minimal. Did you install a rear exhaust fan? That could be keeping you from maintaining positive pressure in the case and contributing to the dust.

A good lookin build in the image and very respectable system specs overall.

Stu


----------



## Stewrt

All,

I'm considering getting a second EVGA 780 and running SLI.

I've heard that, in this case, the upper card can kind of get hot with minimal airflow though.

I was wondering if anyone has seen some kind of blower that will fit in one or both of my two unused 5.25 bays? I've looked pretty thoroughly for a solution and only found some sub-par junk mostly. I've seen an image on here of someone who tilted a roughly 120mm fan just inside those bays but never saw what was going on on the face. I guess I could cut some slits in the 5.25 covers and line the inside with speaker cloth to act as a dust filter.

Anyone know of a solution for me?

Thanks,
Stewrt


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewrt*
> 
> All,
> 
> I'm considering getting a second EVGA 780 and running SLI.
> 
> I've heard that, in this case, the upper card can kind of get hot with minimal airflow though.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has seen some kind of blower that will fit in one or both of my two unused 5.25 bays? I've looked pretty thoroughly for a solution and only found some sub-par junk mostly. I've seen an image on here of someone who tilted a roughly 120mm fan just inside those bays but never saw what was going on on the face. I guess I could cut some slits in the 5.25 covers and line the inside with speaker cloth to act as a dust filter.
> 
> Anyone know of a solution for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> Stewrt


It's going to get very hot inside your case even with an additional fans blowing towards your SLI setup. The space between the 2 cards just isn't enough airflow to cool both cards efficiently. The best case scenario for an SLI/CrossfireX in this case truly is water cooling.


----------



## Stewrt

hyp36rmax,

Thanks, Guess this means I'll have to spring for the 780 Ti or the next monster card that Nvidia comes out with. I'm not gonna do water cooling. Failed pumps, water leaking on electronics, having to rip everything apart and route a bunch of stuff. Just not up for it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewrt*
> 
> hyp36rmax,
> 
> Thanks, Guess this means I'll have to spring for the 780 Ti or the next monster card that Nvidia comes out with. I'm not gonna do water cooling. *Failed pumps, water leaking on electronics*, having to rip everything apart and route a bunch of stuff. Just not up for it.


If you use quality parts and have even half a brain, then it's not an issue!


----------



## Qrash

That's strange. Is your power supply installed with the fan down or on top?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> That's strange. Is your power supply installed with the fan down or on top?


Who are you asking that question of? If me, I run with my PSU facing down in the TJ08/PS07's

Edited to Make it easier to understand


----------



## Qrash

Who am I? I'm someone that's trying to help. Something must be wrong with this member's airflow if his case is accumulating dust so quickly. However the photo shows a typical installation.

I have my power supply installed with the fan facing upwards so that it draws air in through the top filter, like many other members. This isolates the power supply's airflow from the rest of the case which keeps all of the positive air pressure from the front fan(s) for the resr of the case components. The power supply can cool passively longer before its fan needs to start spinning and the air it draws in hasn't been heated by the other components so the fan can cool at lower RPMs.

This is the opposite of the case manual's instructions. However, many thousands of posts ago Silverstone's engineers told us that the manual's recommendation is wrong and that a new revision would be issued with modified instructions. I keep looking, but that has never happened.

I'm glad to hear that having your power supply installed facing downwards works well for you. Maybe that will help this new member. Isn't that why we're all here?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Who am I? I'm someone that's trying to help. Something must be wrong with this member's airflow if his case is accumulating dust so quickly. However the photo shows a typical installation.
> 
> I have my power supply installed with the fan facing upwards so that it draws air in through the top filter, like many other members. This isolates the power supply's airflow from the rest of the case which keeps all of the positive air pressure from the front fan(s) for the resr of the case components. The power supply can cool passively longer before its fan needs to start spinning and the air it draws in hasn't been heated by the other components so the fan can cool at lower RPMs.
> 
> This is the opposite of the case manual's instructions. However, many thousands of posts ago Silverstone's engineers told us that the manual's recommendation is wrong and that a new revision would be issued with modified instructions. I keep looking, but that has never happened.
> 
> I'm glad to hear that having your power supply installed facing downwards works well for you. Maybe that will help this new member. Isn't that why we're all here?


I edited my post to make it more understandable. Since you didn't quote the question you were answering, it was hard to tell WHO you were asking that question of. And since my post was immediately before that question, I figured I would answer.

Also, I tried my psu in both directions, and found that in every system I've built in the TJ08/PS07, it's given me better temps for every part in the case, especially my GPU's in SLI, since it's helping direct some of the colder air up towards the top of the case.


----------



## konda

Here's my TJ08E. Excellent little case.




290 installed, next on the upgrade list custom loop.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Also, I tried my psu in both directions, and found that in every system I've built in the TJ08/PS07, it's given me better temps for every part in the case, especially my GPU's in SLI, since it's helping direct some of the colder air up towards the top of the case.


That's a good suggestion for those with SLI or CrossFire setups. If I'm remembering correctly, the top graphics card usually runs hot. Anything that directs more airflow to that area should help. Way back, someone added a 92 mm fan to the top of the 3.5 inch drive holder to direct more airflow to the top graphics card. Initially I did something similar, except I velcro'd my fan to the underside of a hard drive htat I had in in the bottom 5.25 inch drive bay.

I wonder if those with the top 5.25 inch bay empty could consider adding a fan at the top of the case that blows down into the case? Would this help?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my TJ08E. Excellent little case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290 installed, next on the upgrade list custom loop.


Nice setup. Red and black theme still looks good. Details? It looks like you have a 200mm radiator attached by means of an adapter to the front 180 mm fan. Is that 4x4GB?


----------



## konda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Nice setup. Red and black theme still looks good. Details? It looks like you have a 200mm radiator attached by means of an adapter to the front 180 mm fan. Is that 4x4GB?


Thanks.

2500K @ 4,5 w/ H100
IV Gene-Z
290 DC II
4x4GB
AX 850

Had the H100 from my previous build and rather than buying a new cooler for this case I made adapters that allowed attaching the rad to the front fan. There's few mm clearance to the floor and the top just slightly enters the second 5.25 bay. Despite of that I managed to fit 2 3.5" hdds in there just fine.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> Had the H100 from my previous build and rather than buying a new cooler for this case I made adapters that allowed attaching the rad to the front fan.


Ah, now I see it. Should have guessed from the big Corsair logo on the CPU block/pump module, eh? Nice work. That's real modding.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> Here's my TJ08E. Excellent little case.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290 installed, next on the upgrade list custom loop.


That is one sexy little beast


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> Here's my TJ08E. Excellent little case.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 290 installed, next on the upgrade list custom loop.


Love your custom brackets







h100i?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Love your custom brackets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h100i?


H100, non-i.


----------



## cruelflames

Just bought the case now, I'm gonna start building it pretty soon.

I will be installing an SSD and a hard drive only so I don't really need the cage, but should I leave it or remove it? I heard people say having the hard drive cage in place can help focus airflow, is this true?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelflames*
> 
> Just bought the case now, I'm gonna start building it pretty soon.
> 
> I will be installing an SSD and a hard drive only so I don't really need the cage, but should I leave it or remove it? I heard people say having the hard drive cage in place can help focus airflow, is this true?


Welcome to the club! Well the cage channels the air to your hdd's as well as acts as a stability mount for your gpu if you have them mounted there. Most of us have removed the cage to fit radiators and misc.


----------



## intekmdma

Just as hyp3rmax was saying! I had to remove mine to fit the reservoir and radiator there.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Well the cage channels the air to your hdd's as well as acts as a stability mount for your gpu if you have them mounted there. Most of us have removed the cage to fit radiators and misc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intekmdma*
> 
> Just as hyp3rmax was saying! I had to remove mine to fit the reservoir and radiator there.


Turned mine on it's end to fit better


----------



## HeavyUser

Question for you guys, will a 780ti fit without any modding?


----------



## jasjeet

If you had to run 3HDDs and an SSD what would be an ideal configuration in terms of CPU Cooling? Say if the CPU was a 4930k with a modest 4-4.2Ghz OC?


----------



## HeavyUser

I have a full hd bay, to cool my oc 3570k oc to 4.5 I use a Cooler Master Hyper212 to keep my temps in check.


----------



## Volkswagen

Hi Guys- do you know when the windowed version of this case will be available here in the US? I see newegg has the PS07 available with the window panel for $10 extra. Might be going back to mATX and looks like this is still the case to use. I was using one before going to MiniITX


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Question for you guys, will a 780ti fit without any modding?


Sure as long as you cut the front of the case like so:



*April fools!







*

The Silverstone Tj08-E can accommodate _graphics cards up to 335mm (13.25 Inches)_

*Reference Design*
Nividia GTX 780 / Ti / Titan / Titan Black: 267mm (10.5 Inches)
Nvidia GTX 690: 280mm (11 Inches)
AMD R9 290 / X: 275mm (10.9 Inches)
AMD 7990: 308mm (12.1 Inches)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> If you had to run 3HDDs and an SSD what would be an ideal configuration in terms of CPU Cooling? Say if the CPU was a 4930k with a modest 4-4.2Ghz OC?


*Option 1*
My current setup I run 2 Silverstone FP55 (without the cover) in the 5.2 Inch drive bays to accommodate two 3.5 Inch drives and four 2.5 inch drives.

Another option is to use the new Silverstone SDP10 which is essentially the FP55 without the cover.

And use the bottom removable 3.5 Inch single cage attached to the main drive cage. Now you have three 3.5 Inch and four 2.5 inch drive capabilities.

*Option 2*
Just use the included drive cage and smile for simplicity, especially if you plan on using the two 5.25 bays above.

As far as cooling is concerned: WATER-COOL that baby!!!!!!!! With a front 180-200mm Radiator and a single 120mm radiator in the rear.


----------



## HeavyUser

Thank you!


----------



## jasjeet

Thanks for advice, i think ill go with option 1, 2 HDDs in the 5.25" bays and 1HDD in the Floppy Disk bay. Can a 240mm rad fit in the front without removing the Floppy disk bay?
Would a HDD fit in the Floppy Disk bay with Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme cooler?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Can a 240mm rad fit in the front without removing the Floppy disk bay?


Just a few posts ago, konda included some photos of his modded TJ08-E that has a Corsair H100 in place of the front 180 mm fan. In his photos it does not look like the bottom 3.5 inch drive bay would be usable by a 3.5 inch drive. Perhaps a very short fan controller might fit.

Maybe it would be possible with a PS07 which is almost the same as the TJ08-E except it has dual 120 mm front fans and a different front panel. Someone must have tried this Does anyone know?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Just a few posts ago, konda included some photos of his modded TJ08-E that has a Corsair H100 in place of the front 180 mm fan. In his photos it does not look like the bottom 3.5 inch drive bay would be usable. *Maybe it would be possible with a PS07* which is almost the same as the TJ08-E except it has dual 120 mm front fans and a different front panel.


I can tell you that with a 240mm up front, even in the ps07, it's not possible. The end tank of the rad blocks the 3.5" slot at the bottom.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Thank you!


You bet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Thanks for advice, i think ill go with option 1, 2 HDDs in the 5.25" bays and 1HDD in the Floppy Disk bay. Can a 240mm rad fit in the front without removing the Floppy disk bay?
> Would a HDD fit in the Floppy Disk bay with Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme cooler?


*TJ08-E*: 240mm Radiator (Custom Brackets), no drives in the second 5.25 Inch bay, and no 3.5 inch bottom tray unless you shift the 3.5 Inch tray towards the back.

*TJ08-E*: 180-200mm Radiator (Direct Bolt-On), Yes drives with both 5.25 Inch bays, and you can shift the 3.5 Inch tray toward the back a bit.

*PS07*: 240mm Radiator, no drives in the second 5.25 Inch bay, and no 3.5 inch bottom tray unless you shift the 3.5 Inch tray towards the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can tell you that with a 240mm up front, even in the ps07, it's not possible. The end tank of the rad blocks the 3.5" slot at the bottom.


This


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I can tell you that with a 240mm up front, even in the ps07, it's not possible. The end tank of the rad blocks the 3.5" slot at the bottom.


Just for giggles Jim







2 X 240mm MONSTAs in a PSO7







It looks awesome in person too


















http://www.overclock.net/t/1406982/build-log-ps07-mini-monsta-rainbow-madness-build


----------



## khemist

Looks like the windowed side panels are in stock now, i got my shipping confirmation today.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Looks like the windowed side panels are in stock now, i got my shipping confirmation today.


Looks like I got the last one a few weeks ago


----------



## ABEIQ

Hi Guys, Upcoming Build









TJ08-E (Obviously)
I7 4770K
Asrock Z87M Extreme 4
16GB Corsair Vengeance
240GB Intel 530 SSD
2 X Seagate 1TB Hdd's
Samsung BD-ROM
Standard CPU cooler (until i can afford another)
Antec 750W True power

Loving all the builds guys, keen to get my rig together


----------



## khemist

Looks like i will be leaving this club, even though i don't have my side panel yet but i have just ordered -



No real reason to switch case other than i have a desk that is a lot bigger coming soon.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Looks like i will be leaving this club, even though i don't have my side panel yet but i have just ordered -
> 
> 
> 
> No real reason to switch case other than i have a desk that is a lot bigger coming soon.


Good Riddance!!! No JK







Your build is clean man, i'm sure you can re-purpose the TJ08-E as a network server or something!!!


----------



## khemist

Yeah, i will keep it instead of throwing it in the bin like my other cases... i'm sure i can think of something to do with it.

What case i'm getting next is anyones guess though.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Looks like i will be leaving this club, even though i don't have my side panel yet but i have just ordered -
> 
> 
> 
> No real reason to switch case other than i have a desk that is a lot bigger coming soon.


you know.... in theory



a 360mm rad wouldn't be all that much taller


----------



## khemist

Ha!, i know!, but i feel the need for at least a bigger mid size case or even a full tower this time....it depends on the time of day with me sometimes!.

I will be keeping an eye on this thread for sure though, love the TJ08, best value case i've ever had.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you know.... in theory
> 
> 
> 
> a 360mm rad wouldn't be all that much taller


That was an early version with spare parts







I was going to use a 360mm originally.








Current version below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Ha!, i know!, but i feel the need for at least a bigger mid size case or even a full tower this time....it depends on the time of day with me sometimes!.
> 
> I will be keeping an eye on this thread for sure though, love the TJ08, best value case i've ever had.


You don't need a bigger one just because of a bigger desk, Get another and turn it into a server like mine, 7 X 3tb


----------



## khemist

Got my windowed side panel, will try to get a good picture another time.


----------



## Wiz766

Just ordered mine!!

Intel i5 4670k
GTX 690
16GB Vengeance Pro Ram 8x2 (Paint center piece green)
SeaSonic X 650
Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5

What cooler should I order to make this a good green/black build?
Leaning towards the H75 (paint ring green)?


----------



## saxovtsmike

how much space is between the lower Edge of the 5.25" ODD Slot and the floor of the Case ?
IF my Aqualis Base + DDC Top + DDC would fit in there, This would be my next case


----------



## vicyo

Got some spare time this week so i finally cut the side window, and I didn't messed up with the dremel this time











2mm tempered glass with 35% tint for maximum sexiness and no scratches









yeah.... no internal lights yet


----------



## Haades

I'm planning to build a system in this case, but there's this one issue I'm concerned about.

Specs of the system I'm about to build:

Mobo: Asus A88XM-plus
CPU: AMD A8-6600K
Cooler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho rev. A
RAM: 2x4 GB Team Group Vulcan Series Red 2400 MHz, CL11
PSU: Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W
Rear fan: Scythe GT 800 rpm
Case: Temjin TJ08B-E
DVD-drive

Storage:
1x PNY XLR8 120 GB SSD
1x WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD

Is there any easy way to install those drives in the case without using the HDD-rack? After reading this thread for a while I noticed that the macho's fan may interfere with the HDD's cables if I install the HDD in the HDD-rack.

E: If there's no way to fit those, will swapping the CPU-Cooler to Thermalright True Spirit 120 or 90 do the trick?


----------



## Leviathan25

I have that heatsink. The hard drives will fit, but you will need L-shaped sata cables, and "flat" sata power connectors.

It's pretty much the only heatsink of that size that WILL fit HDDs.

If I can get off my ass, I'll take a picture of my PC one of these days. BUT... there's a picture of one in the case manual too.


----------



## Qrash

Another idea would be to get an SSD that is 7.0 mm tall, unlike the 9.5 mm thick PNY SSD. Originally, I had my 7mm Samsung in the bottom mounting position, but could not get the SATA connectors to attach because they were flush with the bottom of the case. My solution was to raise the SSD by a millimeter or so with washers so that I could get the SATA cables connected. This will not work with a 9.5 mm SSD because the drive completely fills the space provided. You need a thin SSD.

Alternative idea: mount the SSD upside down with thin mounting tape so that the SATA data and power connectors are not flush against the bottom of the case. I wouldn't use too much tape so that it will be possible to remove the SSD in the future. Good luck.


----------



## Haades

By flat sata power connectors do you mean the connectors in the middle of the sata power cable, not in the end? Or do I have to buy some special adapter?

E: To Qrash, do you think Seagate 600 would be a good alternative to the PNY?


----------



## Leviathan25

This image is kind of decent for what I was talking about. The connector on the left... the cables kind of stick out too far. But the one on the right they are nearer to the hdd.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haades*
> 
> E: To Qrash, do you think Seagate 600 would be a good alternative to the PNY?


Hi Haades. I have no first hand experience with the Seagate 600. Sorry. Here is a link to the review at Anandtech which might help you to decide:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/6935/seagate-600-ssd-review

Overall, the reviewer liked the Seagate 600, but he did have a couple concerns (idle power consumption and lack of hardware encryption support). Read the review and any others that you can find on reputable sites, is all that I can suggest. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Haades

If I go for the PS07B instead of the Temjin, which comes with 5.25 to HDD adapter, should I be able to fit the drives? How can it be that the bottom mount designed for SSD cannot fit a SSD in a case as pricey as this.

E: I found this










From a review. According to the picture the SSD-drive isn't going to be in flush with the floor because there are those stands for it there. Did you mean it would be hard to install if I tried to pack two drives in that bottom cage or something, SSD AND HDD?


----------



## Qrash

You're right they both should fit. I originally had my SSD and 3.5 inch hard drive together in the bottom drive cage. However, I had to raise my SSD with washers in order to connect my SATA data and power connectors. Maybe it's just my connectors. Yours might be better, but if not, you'll need to try one of the suggestions here such as an L-shaped data connector and a thin power connector. Or raise the SSD like I did. Good luck.


----------



## Haades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> I have that heatsink. The hard drives will fit, but you will need L-shaped sata cables, and "flat" sata power connectors.


Just a last question. If I end up using the upper HDD-cage, can I install the fan to the heatsink normally? I mean, blowing air through the heatsink towards the back of the case, using the right cables. Not having to install the fan to the opposite side?


----------



## Leviathan25

Yeah, you can.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haades*
> 
> I'm planning to build a system in this case, but there's this one issue I'm concerned about.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Specs of the system I'm about to build:
> 
> Mobo: Asus A88XM-plus
> CPU: AMD A8-6600K
> Cooler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho rev. A
> RAM: 2x4 GB Team Group Vulcan Series Red 2400 MHz, CL11
> PSU: Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W
> Rear fan: Scythe GT 800 rpm
> Case: Temjin TJ08B-E
> DVD-drive
> 
> Storage:
> 1x PNY XLR8 120 GB SSD
> 1x WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD
> 
> 
> Is there any easy way to install those drives in the case without using the HDD-rack? After reading this thread for a while I noticed that the macho's fan may interfere with the HDD's cables if I install the HDD in the HDD-rack.
> 
> E: If there's no way to fit those, will swapping the CPU-Cooler to Thermalright True Spirit 120 or 90 do the trick?


You can mount the SSd on the back of the Mobo tray











As a standard you can fit 1 3.5" Hdd and 1 SSd in the space under the Hdd bay


----------



## Bennakhi

Does anyone know if Noctua NH-D15 fits the TJ08E ?


----------



## wigger

It should fit, its 5mm taller than the d14, which is confirmed to fit in the OP. Also, try using the search function, I'm pretty sure this has been asked before


----------



## Leviathan25

The D-15 is fairly new. I did quite a bit of research in this thread on air-coolers when I was building my system, and I don't think that question was asked previously, and I don't recall anyone posting a build with that cooler in the last 6 (-ish) months - I've been tracking this thread since November.

According to the silverstone spec page: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=303 there's a 165mm clearance on the board.

However, if you look at the noctua spec page on this cooler: http://www.noctua.at/main.php?show=compatibility_gen&products_id=68&lng=en

There are going to be a few limitations. The first is that in order to install the fan in a "push" configuration, the RAM is limited to 32mm - basically low profile ram.

The next issue I see is that almost every major m-atx motherboard that I was considering using in my own build is listed as not compatible on their compatability sheet.

In other words, I would try to do a bit of research before you purchase. It's possible you can get a board that supports SLI, and then use the 2nd expansions lot and leave the first one empty. I've seen people do that.


----------



## Metrea

Just bought my Silverstone TJ08-E!! this will be my very first build ever!! I'm so excited and I can not wait to share it with you all!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metrea*
> 
> Just bought my Silverstone TJ08-E!! this will be my very first build ever!! I'm so excited and I can not wait to share it with you all!


Nice







Have fun putting it together!


----------



## Bennakhi

SilverStone page says CPU limitation is 165cm, and the D15 is 165cm height. So ???

I already have low profile rams


----------



## Leviathan25

What motherboard are you using?


----------



## Hrafn42

Hi. I'm looking at the possibility of a TJ08-E for my next build (which admittedly may be some time off), and one piece from the Silverstone manual has me curious:
Quote:


> Q: If I have a tower-style CPU cooler, is it possible to run it without CPU fan installed?
> A: From the tests we've conducted during development, a quality tower-style cooler can be used without CPU fan and instead rely only on chassis fans to cool CPU up to 130W TDP (Core i7, not
> overclocked). However, performance may vary depending on the quality of your CPU cooler and other factors, so you will still need to test the limit on your own.


Has anybody actually tried this? And what coolers would work best with such a setup (I would assume that using casefan airflow would work better with a less tightly-packed heatsink than one optimised for a fan directly contacting it)?


----------



## Leviathan25

If you look at the picture in their manual, they have a Thermalright Macho, with a 120mm chassis fan mounted just behind it - effectively a cpu fan in a pull position. They are technically correct, but outside of that specific combination, I personally wouldn't try it or bother with it.

And a bigger question would be, why in the heck would you purchase an expensive heatsink AND a case fan, when the "core" processors come with a free heatsink and fan that work just fine when you aren't overclocking?

I don't recall the generic intel fan ever being so "loud" in any machine I've ever built/used, that I would want an alternative "silent" solution. Besides that, if you're trying to build a "silent" pc, I wouldn't use this case anyway - it's pretty much a controlled wind-tunnel...

But I digress...

I'm using a thermal right macho (with fan), and I have my machine overclocked to 4.5ghz (core i7). If I wasn't overclocking, I would have gone with the stock heatsink/fan, and I would not have purchased an exhaust chasis fan.


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> If you look at the picture in their manual, they have a Thermalright Macho, with a 120mm chassis fan mounted just behind it - effectively a cpu fan in a pull position. They are technically correct, but outside of that specific combination, I personally wouldn't try it or bother with it.


Since posting this I've come across a Korean site that compared fanless operation of the Macho, original HR-02, Deepcool Lucifer and and some designed-for-fanless NOFAN, Thermolab & Zalman coolers. The designed-for-fanless actually did better than the far larger and heavier Macho. Admittedly, the NOFANs would have trouble fitting a uATX enclosure, but the Thermolab & Zalman remain viable candidates.

Quote:


> And a bigger question would be, why in the heck would you purchase an expensive heatsink AND a case fan, when the "core" processors come with a free heatsink and fan that work just fine when you aren't overclocking?
> 
> I don't recall the generic intel fan ever being so "loud" in any machine I've ever built/used, that I would want an alternative "silent" solution.


Answer 1: because we can.







(Otherwise why not just buy some bland & basic beige box to go with the generic heatsink?)

Answer 2: because people have different sensitivities to sound.

Quote:


> Besides that, if you're trying to build a "silent" pc, I wouldn't use this case anyway - it's pretty much a controlled wind-tunnel...


Answer 1: because a single large fan (i.e. the front 180mm) is generally quieter than multiple small fans.

Answer 2: because unobstructed airflows are generally quieter than obstructed ones. Yes, we can place dampening, side-vents. etc between the fan(s) and the outside of the case, but that makes the fans have to work that much harder to draw the air into the case, which tends to be counterproductive.

Any not-completely-fanless computer case is "a controlled wind-tunnel". From a noise-minimisation viewpoint, the question is how to get the maximum airflow for the minimum noise.

The TJ08-E also has other features, unrelated to noise levels, that attract me to it (the no-fuss, easily-accessible dust filters are one). And given I've no particular need for a 4.5GHz overclocked i7, my interest thereafter is in how quiet I can make it, not how fast.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Since posting this I've come across a Korean site that compared fanless operation of the Macho, original HR-02, Deepcool Lucifer and and some designed-for-fanless NOFAN, Thermolab & Zalman coolers. The designed-for-fanless actually did better than the far larger and heavier Macho. Admittedly, the NOFANs would have trouble fitting a uATX enclosure, but the Thermolab & Zalman remain viable candidates.
> Answer 1: because we can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Otherwise why not just buy some bland & basic beige box to go with the generic heatsink?)
> 
> Answer 2: because people have different sensitivities to sound.
> Answer 1: because a single large fan (i.e. the front 180mm) is generally quieter than multiple small fans.
> 
> Answer 2: because unobstructed airflows are generally quieter than obstructed ones. Yes, we can place dampening, side-vents. etc between the fan(s) and the outside of the case, but that makes the fans have to work that much harder to draw the air into the case, which tends to be counterproductive.
> 
> Any not-completely-fanless computer case is "a controlled wind-tunnel". From a noise-minimisation viewpoint, the question is how to get the maximum airflow for the minimum noise.
> 
> The TJ08-E also has other features, unrelated to noise levels, that attract me to it (the no-fuss, easily-accessible dust filters are one). And given I've no particular need for a 4.5GHz overclocked i7, my interest thereafter is in how quiet I can make it, not how fast.


If you think this case (fan) is quiet, then your in for a surprise when it gets there.


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> If you think this case (fan) is quiet, then your in for a surprise when it gets there.


Given that my current working plan is to replace the stock Silverstone fan with a Phobya 180x32mm (max 18dBA), not so much.









But given that my own investigations seem to have answered my question (yes, designed-for-fanless heatsinks appear to do better than larger fan-removed ones), I just have to decide how big a TDP I want, and therefore how big a fanless heatsink I need to accommodate. So I suppose I have no need to bother you further.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Given that my current working plan is to replace the stock Silverstone fan with a Phobya 180x32mm (max 18dBA), not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But given that my own investigations seem to have answered my question (yes, designed-for-fanless heatsinks appear to do better than larger fan-removed ones), I just have to decide how big a TDP I want, and therefore how big a fanless heatsink I need to accommodate. So I suppose I have no need to bother you further.


Well come back and let us know how it works out, my ears are killing me!


----------



## Bennakhi

ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> What motherboard are you using?


ASUS P8Z77-M LGA 1155 Intel Z77


----------



## Leviathan25

From the Noctua NH-D15 compatability list: "The cooler is extending over the first PCI-E x16 slot, so please use the other available PCI-E slot(s) for your video card(s)."

From the Asus P8Z77-M manual, the second pci-e slot is "1 x PCI Express 2.0x16 slot [black] (runs at x4 mode)."

Dunno if that will be an issue, but if that's your plan and you have low-profile memory, it should be fine.


----------



## UdoG

What did you think about this configuration - does it fit?

- Mainboard ASUS Maximus VI Gene
- Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz
- Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler
- 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile (2x 8GB)
- Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti
- PSU beQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 750W
- Samsung SSD 540GB
- Pioneer BD-R drive

Furthermore I would like to install some noise-absorbent mat - is this a problem regarding temperature?

Thanks.

Udo


----------



## Metrea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> What did you think about this configuration - does it fit?
> 
> - Mainboard ASUS Maximus VI Gene
> - Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz
> - Noctua NH-D14 CPU cooler
> - 16GB DDR3 Corsair Vengeance Low Profile (2x 8GB)
> - Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 Ti
> - PSU beQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10 750W
> - Samsung SSD 540GB
> - Pioneer BD-R drive
> 
> Furthermore I would like to install some noise-absorbent mat - is this a problem regarding temperature?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Udo


you might have a space issue with the Noctua NH-D14 and the GTX 780 TI. since that model has a back plate it may be a tight fit or simply not work.

I don't think that sound matting will be a problem for heat. But i don't think you will notice much of a difference in sound... you are better off getting quieter fans, the loudest part of your system besides your PSU (depending on load) will be the 780 ti (since it uses the reference design).


----------



## UdoG

Thanks Metrea.

Regarding PSU - what is the advantage to install the PSU with fan downside?


----------



## vicyo

Helps removing heat from from the pci area in most circunstances


----------



## RedOcto

Love the case but the fan is not as quite as I was hoping. So I have been wondering how to make the fan a "on/off" switch verses the "high/low" switch. I don't see much difference in effectiveness between the high and the low setting and would much rather have on demand cooling when I want to game. Any pointers would be appreciated and thanks.


----------



## Leviathan25

The Asus motherboard I am using (Z87M-Plus) has a voltage control in BIOS (and in software) that throttles it down to a level I can barely hear. If that doesn't work, you can purchase a fan control and run it through a bypass that will let you manually control the fan speed.


----------



## Jimhans1

Or, you could snip the wire on the switch that corresponds to the "low" setting, that would make the switch "high" or "off"


----------



## Metrea

Well, my case comes today, and I can hardly wait for work to be over (sadly, it just started). Does anyone know how hard it would be to change the Blue LED on the case to make it shine white? I'm assuming its just a little bit of cutting and resoldering an new LED on to the board...


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metrea*
> 
> Well, my case comes today, and I can hardly wait for work to be over (sadly, it just started). Does anyone know how hard it would be to change the Blue LED on the case to make it shine white? I'm assuming its just a little bit of cutting and resoldering an new LED on to the board...


there is not even a board xD
just remove the led from the soquet inside(do not break the latches), and resolder de wires to another LED


----------



## Metrea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> there is not even a board xD
> just remove the led from the soquet inside(do not break the latches), and resolder de wires to another LED


Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Metrea

So it would be my luck to get my new TJ08-E missing one of the 4 rubber feet. I tried looking it up online with no success at finding it. So I have contacted Silverstone and my supplier to see if we can get a replacement...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metrea*
> 
> So it would be my luck to get my new TJ08-E missing one of the 4 rubber feet. I tried looking it up online with no success at finding it. So I have contacted Silverstone and my supplier to see if we can get a replacement...


You'll be fine Joel and team at Silverstone are really good with taking care on their customers. You can also swing by a hardware store if it's truly urgent.


----------



## RedOcto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Or, you could snip the wire on the switch that corresponds to the "low" setting, that would make the switch "high" or "off"


Yes, that would work for my needs. I have tried messing around with bios fan control and voltage control and they are not quite enough. Before I go snipping away at wires in this lovely case I should know which wire to cut (oh man it's like in the movies). And would this cut be made on the wire from the switch to the fan? Or before the switch from the MB?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedOcto*
> 
> Yes, that would work for my needs. I have tried messing around with bios fan control and voltage control and they are not quite enough. Before I go snipping away at wires in this lovely case I should know which wire to cut (oh man it's like in the movies). And would this cut be made on the wire from the switch to the fan? Or before the switch from the MB?


Make the cut at the switch, and the wire is easy to find, if your switch was like mine, up is "high" and down is "low", so you would clip the bottom most wire on the switch. NOT THE YELLOW WIRE!!


----------



## UdoG

Which fan did you prefer for the front (replacement AP182) - the Phobya G-Silent 18 rd 700rpm 180x180x32 or Silverstone 180mm Fan AP181 Air Penetrator?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Which fan did you prefer for the front (replacement AP182) - the Phobya G-Silent 18 rd 700rpm 180x180x32 or Silverstone 180mm Fan AP181 Air Penetrator?


The fan in this case is the AP181, and the 182 isn't much better. Iv'e heard that the G-Silent is near inaudible.


----------



## RedOcto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Make the cut at the switch, and the wire is easy to find, if your switch was like mine, up is "high" and down is "low", so you would clip the bottom most wire on the switch. NOT THE YELLOW WIRE!!


I am having difficulty removing the front panel to access the switch...reading up on that tells me it is a common issue to have for those that wish to remove the front panel. Somewhere I have a screw driver that will bite into those tiny screws....thanks for your help though


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedOcto*
> 
> I am having difficulty removing the front panel to access the switch...reading up on that tells me it is a common issue to have for those that wish to remove the front panel. Somewhere I have a screw driver that will bite into those tiny screws....thanks for your help though


My pleasure, and it should be a #1 phillips screwdriver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> The fan in this case is the AP181, and the 182 isn't much better. Iv'e heard that the G-Silent is near inaudible.


It should be near silent, that piece of junk fan moves less air than my 20-month old sons fart. Sadly, IMHO, another garbage Phobya product.


----------



## UdoG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> It should be near silent, that piece of junk fan moves less air than my 20-month old sons fart. Sadly, IMHO, another garbage Phobya product.


Do you have an alternative?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Do you have an alternative?


Sadly, as your probably well aware, there isn't a large market of 180mm fans, even the folks I know that have the Mora quad 180mm rads are all using either the AP181, AP182, or FM181 fans. Personally, I'll take a small amount of noise in trade for actually moving air, and I've actually never found the AP181 to be loud mechanically, it's just the sound of air moving (to my ears YMMV obviously), but I also removed the thing that was making the fan noisiest, the dang filter in the front of the case, made a world of difference in the noise of the fan, and it's not like the case is hard to clean, lol.


----------



## UdoG

Thx - I will install the AP181...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Thx - I will install the AP181...


The AP181 should have come installed in the case already, that's the stock fan for the front of the TJ08/08-E


----------



## UdoG

Ups. you're right - my mistake. I thought the ap182 is installed


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UdoG*
> 
> Ups. you're right - my mistake. I thought the ap182 is installed


Make sure you plug it in to your PSU, or it will blow out your mobo's fan header.


----------



## UdoG

Ok - thanks.


----------



## void

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Make sure you plug it in to your PSU, or it will blow out your mobo's fan header.


Have there actually been reports of that happening?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *void*
> 
> Have there actually been reports of that happening?


I don't think anyone has had the balls to do it, but the specs of the fan are way too much for the header alone.


----------



## Leviathan25

Wait what? Are you talking about the front fan on the TJ08-e?

Mine is plugged into my motherboard, and it seems like it's working... does it blow the motherboard or something?


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> I don't think anyone has had the balls to do it, but the specs of the fan are way too much for the header alone.


Bunch of baloney. The two times Ive had my tj08e ive run it from the mobo header and no issues what so ever!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Wait what? Are you talking about the front fan on the TJ08-e?
> 
> Mine is plugged into my motherboard, and it seems like it's working... does it blow the motherboard or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Bunch of baloney. The two times Ive had my tj08e ive run it from the mobo header and no issues what so ever!


If I'm not mistaken guys, he was referring to the AP182 fan, which pulls enough wattage to possibly hurt even CPU fan headers, most CPU fan headers are only rated for 1A, and non-CPU headers are usually half that, the AP181 is fine on a mobo fan header!!!

Edit: the AP182 can pull almost 1.4AMP at full speed, the AP181 only pulls 0.5A.


----------



## void

Oh ok that makes sense.


----------



## Metrea

finished putting my computer together last night, just waint for my GTX 670 to get delivered and can then start benchmarking and stress testing my system. also I really need to work on my cable management...


----------



## Mampus

Just need more money (and more time) to join this club. Since i bought mATX motherboard, i know that i will need a smaller case. Some other mATX case it's just plain big (i'm looking at you, Fractal and Corsair), so TJ08-E will be my pick









I still use ODD for ripping my audio CD, so 5.25 bay is mandatory for me. And for old time sake (or joke, or even a history lesson), i still have my floppy drive. Yes, a floppy drive, and i can put it in TJ08-E's bottom 3.5 bay as dummy. From collecting dust to collecting attention









I think i will remove the drive bays, since i will use just one harddisk (and avoiding clearance issues with my U9B SE2), and i will put in the second 5.25 bay using a 5.25 to 3.5 bay converter


----------



## Metrea

Sorry for the bad quality, but this is what my setup looks like with everything in place.

I am in need of help with benchmarking and stress testing. I want to see what temps my computer is running at to make sure everything is working properly. whats a good stress test for the CPU an GPU?

thanks
~Metrea


----------



## konda

Made few changes to my TJ08 last week. I bought a new fan controller, swapped 3,5" drives for 2,5" ones and made a new floor panel with a cut out for 2 120mm fans.


New floor in its unpainted form.


Re-assembled


----------



## Qrash

Nicely done konda. Now some questions:

What fans did you use?
Do you have any filters on the bottom 120 mm fans?
I assume the new fans are for intake. Given how low the case's feet are, how is the draw?
What changes have you observed regarding temperatures and noise as a result of adding the fans?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## konda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Nicely done konda. Now some questions:
> 
> What fans did you use?
> Do you have any filters on the bottom 120 mm fans?
> I assume the new fans are for intake. Given how low the case's feet are, how is the draw?
> What changes have you observed regarding temperatures and noise as a result of adding the fans?
> Thanks for sharing.


1. 120mm fans are 1600rpm eLoops branded for Phobya. I'm a bit disappointed with them and will probably change those for something else as I'm having some readout and controlling issues with them.

2. No filters currently, fans are pulling so I can just tilt the case and vacuum the rads surface.

3. Yes, bottom fans are for intake. The ~10mm gap is just fine for airflow.

4. I haven't noticed any real differences in temps or noise level compared to the previous setup where the rad was mounted to the front 180mm fan.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> 1. 120mm fans are 1600rpm eLoops branded for Phobya. I'm a bit disappointed with them and will probably change those for something else as I'm having some readout and controlling issues with them.
> 
> 2. No filters currently, fans are pulling so I can just tilt the case and vacuum the rads surface.
> 
> 3. Yes, bottom fans are for intake. The ~10mm gap is just fine for airflow.
> 
> 4. I haven't noticed any real differences in temps or noise level compared to the previous setup where the rad was mounted to the front 180mm fan.


Just curious, since I have a bunch of the phobya branded red e-loops also and have had zero issue with them. Do you have the fans plugged into the corsair cooler? Or a fan controller or the motherboard?? Only time I had any issue, it was my fan controller causing the problem, not the fans......


----------



## konda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious, since I have a bunch of the phobya branded red e-loops also and have had zero issue with them. Do you have the fans plugged into the corsair cooler? Or a fan controller or the motherboard?? Only time I had any issue, it was my fan controller causing the problem, not the fans......


Lamptrons FC5 v2 controls every fan and those eLoops are the only fans I'm having trouble with. AP181, GT 1850 and AF120 QE work just fine with any voltage setting.


----------



## rtop2

Some quick shot's I took. Hoping to give it a proper photoshoot once completely done and I find the time!

But I love this case, add me to the club!


----------



## deraco96

Looking to buy this case next week, and I don't know yet if I want the window version or not. The windowed version is 104.25 and the one with a plain side side panel is 92.45 euros here.
I'm afraid the side panel would just look geeky and I don't have that amazing internals in the PC (no LEDs).
TJ08-E without window is (a little) cheaper, and if I would like to see the inside of the computer, I can just slide the side panel off I guess. Anybody have any input? I would be helped by the look of the window, there are not too many pictures of the Silverstone window as opposed to modded windows (which do look nicer, but I'm not going to do that). I'm especially interested in how the window is attached to the side panel.
Do want to join this club!


----------



## Leviathan25

I think it depends on where you plan to put it. If it's just going to sit under your desk, I don't see a point in a window. But if you've got a stand to put it on, or you plan to put it on your desk, a window would look really nice. I've got my PC sitting on a stand next to my desk, so if I could have a window, I wouldn't mind one. But the window model wasn't out when I bought it, and I can't be bothered now.

Ultimately, it's not going to make a big difference. Once you put it together and get it set up, the only time you'll look at it is to turn the power on.


----------



## crash01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> Lamptrons FC5 v2 controls every fan and those eLoops are the only fans I'm having trouble with. AP181, GT 1850 and AF120 QE work just fine with any voltage setting.


I have the same problem, I have Noiseblocker eLoops, so the same fan. Specially at lower rpm, I have some weird issue


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Just curious, since I have a bunch of the phobya branded red e-loops also and have had zero issue with them. Do you have the fans plugged into the corsair cooler? Or a fan controller or the motherboard?? Only time I had any issue, it was my fan controller causing the problem, not the fans......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crash01*
> 
> I have the same problem, I have Noiseblocker eLoops, so the same fan. Specially at lower rpm, I have some weird issue


If those eLoops are the PWM version (4 pin connector) they will have some issues with a voltage controller like the FC2. Controlling PWM fans with voltage can kill them


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deraco96*
> 
> Looking to buy this case next week, and I don't know yet if I want the window version or not. The windowed version is 104.25 and the one with a plain side side panel is 92.45 euros here.
> I'm afraid the side panel would just look geeky and I don't have that amazing internals in the PC (no LEDs).
> TJ08-E without window is (a little) cheaper, and if I would like to see the inside of the computer, I can just slide the side panel off I guess. Anybody have any input? I would be helped by the look of the window, there are not too many pictures of the Silverstone window as opposed to modded windows (which do look nicer, but I'm not going to do that). I'm especially interested in how the window is attached to the side panel.
> Do want to join this club!


I wish I had the windowed version but they weren't an option when I got mine ,so get the window


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> If those eLoops are the PWM version (4 pin connector) they will have some issues with a voltage controller like the FC2. Controlling PWM fans with voltage can kill them


I'm trying to figure out how you quoted me, but got this text instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Just curious, since I have a bunch of the phobya branded red e-loops also and have had zero issue with them. Do you have the fans plugged into the corsair cooler? Or a fan controller or the motherboard?? Only time I had any issue, it was my fan controller causing the problem, not the fans......


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you quoted me, but got this text instead.


indeed. The text quoted is correct, but not the person...

my bad, the text editor might have misplaced something since I used bluestacks to post that


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Hey I'm sorry I'm not around anymore. I'm going to make a public spreadsheet people can access to add coolers and names as I don't have the time to properly maintain the thread. Amazing to see it still going strong. Such a great little case.


----------



## madwolfa

Summer is almost here... and I'm starting to hit 60C+ mobo temps after prolonged movie watching sessions and 500 RPM on a big fan (madVR is a bit intensive).. With my GPU getting up to 65C+ and dumping all that hot air into the case. Any clues to improve the airflow without cranking up the big 180mm fan? Thinking I should've gone the stock 780 route...


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Summer is almost here... and I'm starting to hit 60C+ mobo temps after prolonged movie watching sessions and 500 RPM on a big fan (madVR is a bit intensive).. With my GPU getting up to 65C+ and dumping all that hot air into the case. Any clues to improve the airflow without cranking up the big 180mm fan? Thinking I should've gone the stock 780 route...


I just washed the front filter and it has dropped the mobo temp by 5C degrees.









Edit: it has also dropped the GPU temp by 5-6C degrees in Idle.


----------



## vicyo

you can also try mounting the PSU with the fan facing down. It worked a little with my STX temperatures.

but 5 Celsius? There must had have a ton of dust in the filters


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

OP has been updated with a public Google spreadsheet so you can add your selves to the list along with your cooler and motherboard so that we can turn it into a knowledge base of compatible hardware!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> OP has been updated with a public Google spreadsheet so you can add your selves to the list along with your cooler and motherboard so that we can turn it into a knowledge base of compatible hardware!


Bingo! Awesome thank you! The only thing it's set to view only... If you like I can make one also that looks like similar to the one I made for the AMD CrossfireX club where all people would need to do is input it and it would look seamless with the original post.

Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/560996/xxcrossxfire-clubxx-because-ones-not-enough/0_50



Looks like this:



What do you think? Lets do it? You know you want to...?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Bingo! Awesome thank you! The only thing it's set to view only... If you like I can make one also that looks like similar to the one I made for the AMD CrossfireX club where all people would need to do is input it and it would look seamless with the original post.
> 
> Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/560996/xxcrossxfire-clubxx-because-ones-not-enough/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Lets do it? You know you want to...?


Dude that looks freaking sweet!

What king of HTML trickery is that? We should definitely do that. Did you just make a basic HTML layout for imputing text or is that an embedded tool from google?

EDIT: Just saw the powered by drive. Still I'd love to know how to do that!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Dude that looks freaking sweet!
> 
> What king of HTML trickery is that? We should definitely do that. Did you just make a basic HTML layout for imputing text or is that an embedded tool from google?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw the powered by drive. Still I'd love to know how to do that!


Ha! I knew you'll like it!







Well since you're the original poster you'll have to edit the original post as a Rich Editor and click on source on the top left.

Then you'll paste this on the top or the location you want it on your post....

*Form Code*

Code:



Code:


[URL=https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MzX9nEfQL0nzGFnwPXpzSd8KK705fXH74nIW6Wtg4Ds/viewform?embedded=true]https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MzX9nEfQL0nzGFnwPXpzSd8KK705fXH74nIW6Wtg4Ds/viewform?embedded=true[/URL]

Followed by...

*Spreadsheet Code*

Code:



Code:


<iframewidth="760" height="500"  frameborder='0' src='https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AhSKTC417AS7dE5ocnBMOERxNjlZc2l3WlZPWC1GSGc&output=html&widget=true'>

Let me know how it goes. This form is already made and saved ready to go. Please feel free to use it


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

It's not working just yet. I'm still at work I'll work it out when I get home


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I wish I had the windowed version but they weren't an option when I got mine ,so get the window


Been thinking about it some more, I will get the window! I see you are in the CM 690 club as well, guess what that's the case I'm using now


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deraco96*
> 
> Been thinking about it some more, I will get the window! I see you are in the CM 690 club as well, guess what that's the case I'm using now


Yeah I've got 3 x 690 IIs and 2 x 690s all up









Rebuilding 1 and modding the other slowly









I've got 2 TJO8-e s as well


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Hey I'm sorry I'm not around anymore. I'm going to make a public spread sheet people can access to add coolers and names as I don't have the time to properly maintain the thread. Amazing to see it still going strong. Such a great little case.


Big THANKS to you "Nutty Pumpkin" for the creation Silverstone TJ08-E Owners Club.

Life does takes over eventually


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/na0f2vj

Took my rig apart to add the 360 monsta external rad to the loop and clean the gpu block, for some reason now when i have my classy block on i get no display, it works fine with the air cooler.

Now i have a 360 monsta and 200mm phobya rad cooling a 4770k!.

I had the loop looking nice connecting to the monsta going through a pci pass through but it started leaking so i binned it and had to get fugly just to get up and running again, this is just temp for now until i get the block back on.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/na0f2vj
> 
> Took my rig apart to add the 360 monsta external rad to the loop and clean the gpu block, for some reason now when i have my classy block on i get no display, it works fine with the air cooler.
> 
> Now i have a 360 monsta and 200mm phobya rad cooling a 4770k!.
> 
> I had the loop looking nice connecting to the monsta going through a pci pass through but it started leaking so i binned it and had to get fugly just to get up and running again, this is just temp for now until i get the block back on.


Sexy Beast you have there "khemist" you could mount the 360 the same as me?



Bottom fan is a 38mm Medium Yates Loon and the next one is a GT 1850.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Big THANKS to you "Nutty Pumpkin" for the creation Silverstone TJ08-E Owners Club.
> 
> Life does takes over eventually


Thanks for the understanding,

It's really just this new job... I'm on call 24/7. Doing my best to get this back up working properly. Anyone got any suggestions for the hall of fame?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Thanks for the understanding,
> 
> It's really just this new job... I'm on call 24/7. Doing my best to get this back up working properly. Anyone got any suggestions for the hall of fame?


"FakeBlood" V 1 http://www.overclock.net/t/1249322/buildlog-tiny-temjin-pic-heavy

"MetallicAcid" http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/ocns-motm-may-2013-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx

"Seredin' http://www.overclock.net/t/1364625/aww-yeah-its-build-time-tj08b-e-watercooled-build-log-complete


----------



## Dasa

Started a new build with
TJ08-EW
Swiftech Apogee Drive2
EK-VGA Supreme HF
Phobya 200mm
will be using qdc to a desk rad for home use

will be posting progress on the build here and will come back to this forum with some final picks when its all done
http://forums.atomicmpc.com.au/index.php?showtopic=55992&pid=1129627&st=0entry1129627


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> Started a new build with
> TJ08-EW
> Swiftech Apogee Drive2
> EK-VGA Supreme HF
> Phobya 200mm
> will be using qdc to a desk rad for home use


That was my plan until the pci pass through started leaking, good luck.


----------



## Dasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> That was my plan until the pci pass through started leaking, good luck.


thanks i need all the good luck i can get
love your build and look forward to seeing it complete
i see you had a ft02 have you noticed a difference in noise level between it and the tj08?

the only thing im really worried about leaking is the bitspower five rotary snake thats been ordered to make the tight bend between the gpu and the cpu

i plan to send the hoses out of the case via a barb with clamps one behind the mb tray to the front rad which will be 7/16" hose to 1/2" external hose to suit the koolance qd4
the other will go from the gpu though the rear panel with a 3/8" to 1/2" barb adapter

the one thing that is still up in the air is what im doing with my psu since its 190mm im waiting for somebody to get back to me about a possible swap to a 860xp2 otherwise i may just have it hang out a bit


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> thanks i need all the good luck i can get
> love your build and look forward to seeing it complete
> i see you had a ft02 have you noticed a difference in noise level between it and the tj08?
> 
> the only thing im really worried about leaking is the bitspower five rotary snake thats been ordered to make the tight bend between the gpu and the cpu
> 
> i plan to send the hoses out of the case via a barb with clamps one behind the mb tray to the front rad which will be 7/16" hose to 1/2" external hose to suit the koolance qd4
> the other will go from the gpu though the rear panel with a 3/8" to 1/2" barb adapter
> 
> the one thing that is still up in the air is what im doing with my psu since its 190mm im waiting for somebody to get back to me about a possible swap to a 860xp2 otherwise i may just have it hang out a bit


I think you PSU might just squeeze in at 190mm if you don't use the optical drive, Have tried to fit it yourself?

Why have you mounted the fan behind the rad? and upside down?


----------



## Dasa

not yet no going by case specs its 5mm to long but then 5mm isnt much so it may wiggle in with a little force

why not? other than its a ***** of a job to make it fit








i thought it would be something a bit different and may make the case seem a bit more open so basically i think it looks neater
it also leaves more room to get the hose from the rad to bend back in behind the mb tray

then there is a few trivial differences it may make like having the fan on the inside may help to muffle its noise a little
some tests have shown that some fans perform better in pull rather than push for some reason but that may not be the case with this fan
the fan should provide more direct airflow to the pc components than if it was to go through the rad first


----------



## markytrigger

my single 180 rad between cpu and gpu. trying to add 120 rad


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> not yet no going by case specs its 5mm to long but then 5mm isnt much so it may wiggle in with a little force
> 
> why not? other than its a ***** of a job to make it fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it would be something a bit different and may make the case seem a bit more open so basically i think it looks neater
> it also leaves more room to get the hose from the rad to bend back in behind the mb tray
> 
> then there is a few trivial differences it may make like having the fan on the inside may help to muffle its noise a little
> some tests have shown that some fans perform better in pull rather than push for some reason but that may not be the case with this fan
> the fan should provide more direct airflow to the pc components than if it was to go through the rad first


Well that answers my question, Thanks bud









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markytrigger*
> 
> my single 180 rad between cpu and gpu. trying to add 120 rad


"markytrigger" Good looking setup you have there, Don't forget to put up an introduction as well









http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members


----------



## markytrigger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Well that answers my question, Thanks bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "markytrigger" Good looking setup you have there, Don't forget to put up an introduction as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members


Thanks buddy, well i read some post in the around middle that adding 120 rad in tj08 doesn't really help for performance unless the fan is intake. I wish there's a fan like corsair sp/ GT fan with 180cm that is good for radiator


----------



## deraco96

Just ordered the window version. Shop doesn't have it in stock though so it can be a little while before it gets here. Also ordered a new PSU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

I just realized i don't have an updated shot of my TJ08-E









Here you go along with my other little beast!



Adjusted the mount for my Swiftech MicroRev2 Reservoir and wrapped my 16GB ram with 3M Carbon Fiber Di-Noc. Really considering replacing my crossfirex 7970's for a couple R9 290X or even the R9 295X2 and a 290X for some TrifireX action.


----------



## charlie310

Sorry, but didn't want to sift through 100s of posts to find the answer. How loud is the stock fan on low? What's the best setup for positive air pressure for those who want a quiet PC?

BTW, I'm really happy to see the Noctua D14 fits.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie310*
> 
> Sorry, but didn't want to sift through 100s of posts to find the answer. How loud is the stock fan on low? What's the best setup for positive air pressure for those who want a quiet PC?
> 
> BTW, I'm really happy to see the Noctua D14 fits.


To be honest this question will vary for everyone, I don't notice it at all when it's set to high let alone low. The TJ08-E has one of the best positive pressure designs in the market.

*Check out the review from PCPer:* http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/SilverStone-TJ08-E-Micro-ATX-Tower-Enclosure-Review/Case-Cooling

*Fan dB (Courtesy of PCper)*


Another thing to note with a Noctua D14 / D15 and a rear 120mm exit fan you'll be golden when it comes to positive pressure. Add some sound deadening to the side covers and you've got yourself a silent beast!


----------



## charlie310

Wow, that was fast. Yea, 35db is pretty quiet. Thanks.

BTW, adding the D14 & a 120mm exhaust fan would actually create less positive air pressure (& possibly negative air pressure, depending on the power of the 120mm fan).

I'm thinking of not adding any case fans. I wonder when they'll start making cases without optical drive cut-outs. I think disc drives will become obsolete, and in the rare case I do need one, I can just use an external drive.

Going from my behemoth 9-fan case to this one is going to be awesome. I didn't realize how much heat all my case fans generate (it's like over 50W). No wonder my room gets hot as hell.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie310*
> 
> Wow, that was fast. Yea, 35db is pretty quiet. Thanks.
> 
> BTW, adding the D14 & a 120mm exhaust fan would actually create less positive air pressure (& possibly negative air pressure, depending on the power of the 120mm fan).


You're correct it depends on the 120mm fan


----------



## Dasa

making progress


----------



## jasjeet

Here's mine










Asrock Extreme4-M X79
i7 4960x
16gb Samsung Green
Ati 4850 temporary
Silverstone 450w temporary
Intel 250Gb SSD
Internal card reader
Silver Arrow SBE Extreme

Is it normal the 180mm fan makes a brrrrr sound even at low setting? I mean my fans on my CM HAF 922 were completely silent, this fan is not silent at all even on low.


----------



## vnxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Is it normal the 180mm fan makes a brrrrr sound even at low setting? I mean my fans on my CM HAF 922 were completely silent, this fan is not silent at all even on low.


Nice build. The low switch sets the fan to 700RPM, which as you've found isn't low enough to be quiet. Try using SpeedFan or another fan utility to lower it to 450-500RPM, which should be pretty quiet.


----------



## ZeppeMan

I would like to buy the Cryorig R1 Ultimate, but will it fit into this case? I think it should fit, but i'm not 100% sure about the height of the cooler (168mm)..


----------



## Vittra

Glad to see this case still has a healthy following around here. I missed my old one that I sold off and bought a new one to play around with a watercooled build:

http://imgur.com/a/jnXVj

Components:

CPU - Intel i7 4770K
Motherboard - Asus Z87i-Deluxe
RAM - 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP
GPU - Asus Radeon R9 290X
PSU - Corsair AX850

Watercooling components:

CPU waterblock - Koolance 380i
GPU waterblock - Aquacomputer Kryographics (Nickel/Plexi), passive backplate
Reservoir - Monsoon Series 2 Premium D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
Radiator - Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator
Fittings - Bitspower Compression Fittings (3/8ID 5/8OD)
Tubing - Feser

Tubing was originally to be some Purple Primochill Advanced LRT, but I had such a horrible time attempting to use it I ditched it completely.


----------



## rtop2

Currently in the process of painting the exterior of my build, glossy white. It is turning out great so far. This is my first real "mod" and could not be happier. I will be sure to post pics when done.

This is the build still black (Sorry for the rushed pictures, I plan to "really" shoot it after I'm done with the white conversion):


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vittra*
> 
> Glad to see this case still has a healthy following around here. I missed my old one that I sold off and bought a new one to play around with a watercooled build:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/jnXVj
> 
> Components:
> 
> CPU - Intel i7 4770K
> Motherboard - Asus Z87i-Deluxe
> RAM - 16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP
> GPU - Asus Radeon R9 290X
> PSU - Corsair AX850
> 
> Watercooling components:
> 
> CPU waterblock - Koolance 380i
> GPU waterblock - Aquacomputer Kryographics (Nickel/Plexi)
> Reservoir - Monsoon Series 2 Premium D5 Dual Bay Reservoir
> Radiator - Phobya Xtreme 200mm Radiator
> Fittings - Bitspower Compression Fittings (3/8ID 5/8OD)
> Tubing - Feser
> 
> Tubing was originally to be some Purple Primochill Advanced LRT, but I had such a horrible time attempting to use it I ditched it completely.


Why did you have a hard time with the ADV LRT? I've used it for the last two+ years no prob in the 7/16"x5/8". I hope the Feser doesn't gum up your system as it's known to do.......


----------



## vnxs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> I would like to buy the Cryorig R1 Ultimate, but will it fit into this case? I think it should fit, but i'm not 100% sure about the height of the cooler (168mm)..


It looks like the R1 Ultimate's fans can be moved 5mm up or down, which should be enough to allow the cooler to fit with the fans barely touching the side panel, but the pull fan might then cause RAM clearance issues.

While we're on the topic of tall coolers, I recently installed the 171.2mm tall Thermalright True Spirit 140 Power, which is clearly over Silverstone's 165mm limit







. As expected, the heatpipes protrude about 5-6mm. Regardless, I can close the side panel without securing two of the three bottom latches, and it doesn't place much pressure on the heatsink/mobo but does cause the panel to flex somewhat.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Currently in the process of painting the exterior of my build, glossy white. It is turning out great so far. This is my first real "mod" and could not be happier. I will be sure to post pics when done.
> 
> This is the build still black (Sorry for the rushed pictures, I plan to "really" shoot it after I'm done with the white conversion):


Keep up posted, I have lost sleep deciding whether I should do this or not.


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Keep up posted, I have lost sleep deciding whether I should do this or not.


Absolutely, should be finished tomorrow. The results so far on the panels I have already done are fantastic, and I cannot wait to finish.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Absolutely, should be finished tomorrow. The results so far on the panels I have already done are fantastic, and I cannot wait to finish.


----------



## ZeppeMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock Extreme4-M X79
> i7 4960x
> 16gb Samsung Green
> Ati 4850 temporary
> Silverstone 450w temporary
> Intel 250Gb SSD
> Internal card reader
> Silver Arrow SBE Extreme
> 
> Is it normal the 180mm fan makes a brrrrr sound even at low setting? I mean my fans on my CM HAF 922 were completely silent, this fan is not silent at all even on low.


How does the cpu cooler fit in there? Does it touch the side panel?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> How does the cpu cooler fit in there? Does it touch the side panel?


No, it fits without any problems.


----------



## rtop2

Well the black to white transformation is complete. I could not be happier with how it came out. It just shows that even if you are new to painting, if you take the proper steps and prepare, you can make it look great!









Without further adieu :





Let me know what you think! Btw, the light coming from the window looks blue in these pictures, in real life it is a crisp white.









@ZephyrBit


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Well the black to white transformation is complete. I could not be happier with how it came out. It just shows that even if you are new to painting, if you take the proper steps and prepare, you can make it look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without further adieu :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think! Btw, the light coming from the window looks blue in these pictures, in real life it is a crisp white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ZephyrBit


Great work! Good job man!


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Great work! Good job man!


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Thank you kind sir!


My pleasure my TJ08-E brother! haha. what else do you have in mind for your build?


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> My pleasure my TJ08-E brother! haha. what else do you have in mind for your build?


Well, I just ordered custom sleeved cable extensions from Ensourced! Hopefully I will be adding a more powerful/watercoolable GPU in the near future and with that another 120mm rad in the back of the case.


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Well the black to white transformation is complete. I could not be happier with how it came out. It just shows that even if you are new to painting, if you take the proper steps and prepare, you can make it look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without further adieu :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think! Btw, the light coming from the window looks blue in these pictures, in real life it is a crisp white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ZephyrBit


Thank you so much, this is beautiful!


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Well the black to white transformation is complete. I could not be happier with how it came out. It just shows that even if you are new to painting, if you take the proper steps and prepare, you can make it look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without further adieu :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think! Btw, the light coming from the window looks blue in these pictures, in real life it is a crisp white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ZephyrBit


Looks awesome mate. I'd like to do a white build some day.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Well the black to white transformation is complete. I could not be happier with how it came out. It just shows that even if you are new to painting, if you take the proper steps and prepare, you can make it look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without further adieu :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think! Btw, the light coming from the window looks blue in these pictures, in real life it is a crisp white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ZephyrBit


That's Awesome









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Looks awesome mate. I'd like to do a white build some day.


I'd like to see that


----------



## rtop2

Thanks for all of the positive feedback! Hope to see some more people decide to paint their TJ08's!


----------



## Dasa

assembly is in progress

bugger me it fits seasonic 1000 xp 190mm psu (+wires)
the odd is also rather long at ~180mm i think its a pioneer bdr-203 (EDIT: nope its a 206)
safe to say the 8 pin eps lead out of the psu is doing a tight bend and there is a bit of pressure on the screws holding in the odd but thankfully the rest of the wires come out of the psu above the odd in the next bay

sorry more quick phone snaps


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> assembly is in progress
> 
> bugger me it fits seasonic 1000 xp 190mm psu (+wires)
> the odd is also rather long at ~180mm i think its a pioneer bdr-203
> safe to say the 8 pin eps lead out of the psu is doing a tight bend and there is a bit of pressure on the screws holding in the odd but thankfully the rest of the wires come out of the psu above the odd in the next bay
> 
> sorry more quick phone snaps


Was it not possible to have the power supply oriented upwards so the fan is blowing out of the case and not into? That might be the better way to go!


----------



## Dasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Was it not possible to have the power supply oriented upwards so the fan is blowing out of the case and not into? That might be the better way to go!


due to the psu being way to big for the case the fan hole in the top doesnt line up
all psu suck air into the fan and vent there heat out the rear so it should work well with the cases positive pressure
besides as long as i only have the single gpu power use will only be ~50w idle to ~300w load so the psu fan wont even turn itself on


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> due to the psu being way to big for the case the fan hole in the top doesnt line up
> all psu suck air into the fan and vent there heat out the rear so it should work well with the cases positive pressure
> besides as long as i only have the single gpu power use will only be ~50w idle to ~300w load so the psu fan wont even turn itself on


Sounds good to me man. Good luck with the rest of your build!


----------



## Dasa

first power up has gone well


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> first power up has gone well


Clever way to route your loop through the back side of the TJ08-E. How are your temps with the single 180mm radiator pulling the air in, any reason why you chose pull instead of push? Could you test it as an intake for the name of science??









By the way don't forget to register your rig on the first page, welcome to the club


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Clever way to route your loop through the back side of the TJ08-E. How are your temps with the single 180mm radiator pushing the air out, any reason why you chose that format instead of an intake? Could you test it as an intake for the name of science??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way don't forget to register your rig on the first page, welcome to the club


180 looks to be in pull to me


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> 180 looks to be in pull to me


Correction Pull


----------



## Dasa

a similar question was asked about fan orientation back a few pages
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/6060#post_22294370

used some double sided tape around the fan to fill in some small gaps so im not real keen on taking it off and i suspect the difference would be to small to measure accurately with my current temp probes
looks like the water temp went up ~4c after 15min of prime95
cpu hit 51c just after this screenshot so temps were still climbing slowly
the old loop was managing similar cpu temps under prime


planning to take the thermochill 120.4 out of the old stacker and desk mount it hooked into the qdc on the rear of the tj08-ew

thanks il be sure to register once i have taken a few nice pics of it all finished


----------



## khemist

I've bought a better quality koolance pci pass through, should get the qdc's connected up in the next few days just as soon as i get my classy block.

Sent my plexi one back for a refund due to problems with the nickel plating and getting the acetal.


----------



## deraco96

I got my build up and running in the TJ08B-EW.
I am a bit annoyed by the fact that it did not came with the USB 3 to USB 2 internal adapter, as I was planning to use it since my motherboard does not have a USB 3 header. I sent an email to Silverstone Europe to inform if they can ship it to me. If anybody knows how it is called, or more specifically if it's on ebay or another international webshop for cheap, I'd love to hear it, because when I can't get one via Silverstone I still need one, because I do want to use those ports up front.

I made a couple of pictures, and it's the easiest for me to use my phone, which takes mediocre quality photos... I do have a basic camera somewhere but that's all a bit more work to be honest.




I took an extra shot of the attachment of the window. Be aware of the fact that it reduces cooler height restriction with approximately 4 millimeters, the window attachment hinges protrude even further but they should not touch your cooler I think. In any case, The CM Hyper 212 Plus fits, with almost no room to spare. Also from photos from Silverstone you might think the window is a bit narrow and that you are only able to see half your GPU, this is not the case, for me the window is large enough.


To see how you look at it from the outside:



Finally I wanted to say something about that front fan. At first I was like: why does everyone call this loud? It is about as loud as an 800RPM 120mm fan, which I call quiet enough. Then I checked SpeedFan, and it ran at 400RPM








So if you downvolt it enough, or just have a crappy motherboard like me, then you should be fine. I can hear some extra noises from the front fan, but it's not too bad and will probably dissappear if I place the machine further away and put a side panel on it.
I don't even know if it just can't handle it or if it is a setting. If I recall correctly I could set the voltage in percentages like 50%, 70%, but not control 3pin fans based on temperatures. Maybe it juest used the lowest setting, I don't know, it's fine by me now as it is.
I have to fill in a form to become a member of this owners club? My first club


----------



## thetechguy21

Current setup looking to upgrade to Z97


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> Current setup looking to upgrade to Z97


OOhh I like the CF accents. Did you use 3M Di-Noc?


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> OOhh I like the CF accents. Did you use 3M Di-Noc?


I used a vinyl from a different vendor from amazon it still looks very good http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0070Y36FK/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> Current setup looking to upgrade to Z97


Looks like the ASUS Gryphon board with the carbon shielding would seem appropriate. You even have the matching Noctua fans.


----------



## thetechguy21

I Was looking forward to the Z97 ASUS Gryphon but I was disappointed to see that it doesn't support M.2 SSD's. I am a fan of clean statics so I want to get rid of all the Drives to allow me to add watercooling once I upgrade. And of course to make it look cleaner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mister Penguin*
> 
> Looks like the ASUS Gryphon board with the carbon shielding would seem appropriate. You even have the matching Noctua fans.


----------



## khemist




----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great job! Are your temps any different with the added radiator?


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> assembly is in progress
> 
> bugger me it fits seasonic 1000 xp 190mm psu (+wires)
> the odd is also rather long at ~180mm i think its a pioneer bdr-203
> safe to say the 8 pin eps lead out of the psu is doing a tight bend and there is a bit of pressure on the screws holding in the odd but thankfully the rest of the wires come out of the psu above the odd in the next bay
> 
> sorry more quick phone snaps


Do you have the HDD just sitting on top of the OD?


----------



## Dasa

yes it has some thick double sided tape under it
i was worried it may get a bit hot stuck up there but its topped out at 37c so far
i have stuck another on the floor of the case now so i will want to keep the case upright during transport so the tape wont let go where as that top hdd isnt going anywhere with all the cables around it
it should be possible to make a bracket to hold one under the odd as well but im busy enough with other things now






khemist looking good


----------



## Mister Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> I Was looking forward to the Z97 ASUS Gryphon but I was disappointed to see that it doesn't support M.2 SSD's. I am a fan of clean statics so I want to get rid of all the Drives to allow me to add watercooling once I upgrade. And of course to make it look cleaner


Bummer.


----------



## vicyo

New aluminium billet feet.

From China because mnpctech is not classy enough and too expensive


----------



## Mumzy

Welp I finally got all the parts in and put it together last night. This is my first water-cooled PC. The only real problem I ran into was I could not get the compression fittings to screw on no matter how hard I tried to force them. I ended up having to use a razor to shave the hoses down a bit to get them to fit properly. I'd also like to give a special thanks to whomever designed the pump to make that god awful gurgling sound of death the first time you turn it on. I was sure I had broken something but it's practically silent now.

Mistakes I made:

- Plug in all your motherboard wires BEFORE you install your loop. Can't get to the motherboard PS if it's behind the radiator.
- Don't forget that the radiators have plugs on the bottom. Luckily I noticed I had four extra caps left before I put the water in but I still had to take all that [email protected] out to install them.
- Make sure you install you fans blowing the right direction. Pulling the rad back out to flip the fan after everything is already hooked up sucks.
- Radiator fins are rather fragile. I put a nice little dent in the Phobya when installing the graphics card.
- If you are using PrimoChill 1/2 by 3/4 tubing you can forget about using sissors to cut them. I had to use a razor.

Installed equipment:

- MSI Z97 Gaming microatx motherboard
- Pump / reservoir is a 5.25 single bay Koolance RP-401X2 with single Swiftech MCP35X pump
- Phobya Xtreme 200ml front rad / Alphacool NexXxos UT60 120ml rear rad
- Geforce 780 Hydro edition
- EK Supremacy CPU block (Intel 4770k)
- Seasonic 520 watt Platinum Fanless PS
- Single 500gb Samsung 840 SSD mounted behind the motherboard tray


----------



## 66racer

Figured I would throw this out there. Using the swiftech h220 and my gtx770 (1.33v) in my loop, the included 240mm with corsair SP120hp fans on max cools 1-2c (compared to old data logs with same ambient as now) than the magicool 180mm in p/p with ap181's on high. Nice thing the 180mm isnt as loud but figured it would have been closer to a tie. Would be interesting to see 180vs200mm rads.


----------



## thetechguy21

What do you think about motherboard I Have been looking forward on buying it. Have you had Any problems so far?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mumzy*
> 
> Welp I finally got all the parts in and put it together last night. This is my first water-cooled PC. The only real problem I ran into was I could not get the compression fittings to screw on no matter how hard I tried to force them. I ended up having to use a razor to shave the hoses down a bit to get them to fit properly. I'd also like to give a special thanks to whomever designed the pump to make that god awful gurgling sound of death the first time you turn it on. I was sure I had broken something but it's practically silent now.
> 
> Mistakes I made:
> 
> - Plug in all your motherboard wires BEFORE you install your loop. Can't get to the motherboard PS if it's behind the radiator.
> - Don't forget that the radiators have plugs on the bottom. Luckily I noticed I had four extra caps left before I put the water in but I still had to take all that [email protected] out to install them.
> - Make sure you install you fans blowing the right direction. Pulling the rad back out to flip the fan after everything is already hooked up sucks.
> - Radiator fins are rather fragile. I put a nice little dent in the Phobya when installing the graphics card.
> - If you are using PrimoChill 1/2 by 3/4 tubing you can forget about using sissors to cut them. I had to use a razor.
> 
> Installed equipment:
> 
> - MSI Z97 Gaming microatx motherboard
> - Pump / reservoir is a 5.25 single bay Koolance RP-401X2 with single Swiftech MCP35X pump
> - Phobya Xtreme 200ml front rad / Alphacool NexXxos UT60 120ml rear rad
> - Geforce 780 Hydro edition
> - EK Supremacy CPU block (Intel 4770k)
> - Seasonic 520 watt Platinum Fanless PS
> - Single 500gb Samsung 840 SSD mounted behind the motherboard tray


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> New aluminium billet feet.
> 
> From China because mnpctech is not classy enough and too expensive


Can you give me a link to the feet please?, they are nice.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Can you give me a link to the feet please?, they are nice.


There you go








http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4x-full-Aluminum-feets-for-Power-amp-with-Rubber-ring-D-38mm-H-16mm/1728413377.html

the seller have a bunch of different ones. ordered a bunch of then myself

oh yeah, the M4 thread on them are a little jagged so they bite a little on the screws (might be a good thing for some people), but you can smooth them easily with a tap


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Great job! Are your temps any different with the added radiator?


They are quite a bit lower, not as much as i thought but that's probably because the temperature outside is quite a bit higher now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/4x-full-Aluminum-feets-for-Power-amp-with-Rubber-ring-D-38mm-H-16mm/1728413377.html
> 
> the seller have a bunch of different ones. ordered a bunch of then myself
> 
> oh yeah, the M4 thread on them are a little jagged so they bite a little on the screws (might be a good thing for some people), but you can smooth them easily with a tap


Thanks a lot!.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Can you give me a link to the feet please?, they are nice.


I found these as well guys









http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Aluminum+feets+for+Power+amp&LH_PrefLoc=2&_arm=1&_armm=63&_ruu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3DAluminum%2Bfeets%2Bfor%2BPower%2Bamp%26_arr%3D1

Just purchased these


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I found these as well guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Aluminum+feets+for+Power+amp&LH_PrefLoc=2&_arm=1&_armm=63&_ruu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3DAluminum%2Bfeets%2Bfor%2BPower%2Bamp%26_arr%3D1
> 
> Just purchased these


I think that they just might be the same seller, almost everything listed there also have on the aliexpress profile Lol

though the shipping prices on ebay make them a little bit more expensive

[edit]
those that you bought are part of a 2-piece commonly used on speakers like this:


not that you cannot use them solo, but they will wreck wood/glass surfaces and will be skidding around, tho they are perfect for fluffy carpets xD


----------



## Mumzy

No problems with the MSI Z97 Gaming motherboard so far. To be honest I picked it more for aesthetics than anything else.


----------



## Bennakhi

I have Corsair H80i in my rig. It's been a year since I built my rig. The H80i pump making weird noise. I am thinking of getting a better cooler. Any recommendations?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I have Corsair H80i in my rig. It's been a year since I built my rig. The H80i pump making weird noise. I am thinking of getting a better cooler. Any recommendations?


If you want a air cooler, why not a megahalems, D14 or dark rock pro?


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> I have Corsair H80i in my rig. It's been a year since I built my rig. The H80i pump making weird noise. I am thinking of getting a better cooler. Any recommendations?


Noctua NH-U12S. Cheaper, almost the same performance and zero maintenance.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> If you want a air cooler, why not a megahalems, D14 or dark rock pro?


I will take a look on those. Thanks


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshaddix*
> 
> Noctua NH-U12S. Cheaper, almost the same performance and zero maintenance.


Is it better than cooler master hyper 212 evo?


----------



## Leviathan25

According to reviews, yes it's a little better. But, it's "comparable" to the 212, and if you want to save a few bucks, you are honestly probably not going to notice a difference. For the life of your PC, and what you're doing with it, it's probably not going to make a huge difference.

If you are "extreme" overclocking, you're going to want something bigger, but if you aren't doing that then the larger air coolers are overkill. Seems to me like the OC community keeps trying to sell people on the biggest air cooler they can afford... my opinion is that if you don't even know whether or not you need that big of an air cooler, then you probably don't need it.


----------



## Bennakhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> According to reviews, yes it's a little better. But, it's "comparable" to the 212, and if you want to save a few bucks, you are honestly probably not going to notice a difference. For the life of your PC, and what you're doing with it, it's probably not going to make a huge difference.
> 
> If you are "extreme" overclocking, you're going to want something bigger, but if you aren't doing that then the larger air coolers are overkill. Seems to me like the OC community keeps trying to sell people on the biggest air cooler they can afford... my opinion is that if you don't even know whether or not you need that big of an air cooler, then you probably don't need it.


You are right, I don't need a big cooler. I will go with the Noctua NH-U12S








Noctua NH-U12S with dual fans setup would be sufficient for me.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> According to reviews, yes it's a little better. But, it's "comparable" to the 212, and if you want to save a few bucks, you are honestly probably not going to notice a difference. For the life of your PC, and what you're doing with it, it's probably not going to make a huge difference.
> 
> If you are "extreme" overclocking, you're going to want something bigger, but if you aren't doing that then the larger air coolers are overkill. Seems to me like the OC community keeps trying to sell people on the biggest air cooler they can afford... my opinion is that if you don't even know whether or not you need that big of an air cooler, then you probably don't need it.


tho I do not deny that i have somewhat of a performance biased thinking, but big coolers are not that much of a overkill even if you are not into overclocking since you can run them passively like I do and have a quiet and non-annoying pc while not running any demanding tasks. I say it's a waste of money going insane in the fan department like using high RPM San Aces and Deltas for daily use.

but hey, I believe anyone would want to buy the best within the affordable range.

@Bennakhi
if you have any 120 fans laying around, the megahalems have the same price as the U12S and you get killer looks


----------



## mshaddix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Is it better than cooler master hyper 212 evo?


It will perform better (~ 5c) but where the noctua really shines is how quiet it is, and how much better the mounting bracket is (it's much easier to install).

This is why I suggested it. Have fun with it, it's a great cpu cooler.

Edit: words


----------



## Qrash

The Prolimatech Megahalems has an easy and secure mounting system, too. In fact it's design is the one that has continued to be copied since it first came out (in 2009?).


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennakhi*
> 
> Is it better than cooler master hyper 212 evo?


I'd call it the best bang for bucks you can get









I've got a dual fan one on my sons system and currently a single GT 1850 on my CM690 II atm while the water cooling is being rebuilt and they're awesome


----------



## Brandogg255

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Figured I would throw this out there. Using the swiftech h220 and my gtx770 (1.33v) in my loop, the included 240mm with corsair SP120hp fans on max cools 1-2c (compared to old data logs with same ambient as now) than the magicool 180mm in p/p with ap181's on high. Nice thing the 180mm isnt as loud but figured it would have been closer to a tie. Would be interesting to see 180vs200mm rads.


How did you get your ASUS GTX 770 to overvolt?


----------



## Hrafn42

A question:

How easy is it to install a disk in the 2.5" slot of the TJ08-E _after_ the system has been built? I'm looking at building a new system around an M2 SSD and then, after I have it up and running, transferring my old 2.5" SSD, to use as a 'scratch' disk for writing temporary files (and thus extend the life of the M2).

The alternate would be to mount it in the spare 5.25" slot.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> A question:
> 
> How easy is it to install a disk in the 2.5" slot of the TJ08-E _after_ the system has been built? I'm looking at building a new system around an M2 SSD and then, after I have it up and running, transferring my old 2.5" SSD, to use as a 'scratch' disk for writing temporary files (and thus extend the life of the M2).
> 
> The alternate would be to mount it in the spare 5.25" slot.


It is actually a lot of work since you would have to screw it from the bottom of the case, I would recommend you just use double sided tape and tape it at the back of the case and save your 5.25" slot for something else. I mounted two 2.5 SSD's on top of each other at the back with zero issues.


----------



## vicyo

or if you are lazy like me, you can just put the ssd on top of the psu cables in the drive bay area


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> It is actually a lot of work since you would have to screw it from the bottom of the case, I would recommend you just use double sided tape and tape it at the back of the case and save your 5.25" slot for something else. I mounted two 2.5 SSD's on top of each other at the back with zero issues.


Hmmm, taking the double-sided tape idea one step further, stick-on velcro might be a good idea. Reasonably strong attachment, but still detachable when needed.









Thinking about it, the 2nd 5.25" bay would be a PITA, as I'd need to connect power & data cables to it under cramped conditions _under_ the larger optical drive in the bay above.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Hmmm, taking the double-sided tape idea one step further, stick-on velcro might be a good idea. Reasonably strong attachment, but still detachable when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it, the 2nd 5.25" bay would be a PITA, as I'd need to connect power & data cables to it under cramped conditions _under_ the larger optical drive in the bay above.


I guess you can also use velcro to mount the SSD where the 2.5" slot is, it will make it more convenient since unscrewing from the bottom or accecing from the back would take longer. If you want convenience be creative SSD's are awesome. However, I am looking forward for M.2 SSD's


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> I guess you can also use velcro to mount the SSD where the 2.5" slot is...


Would you have enough room above the card to be able to 'rip' the velcroed SSD off in the 2.5" slot? From the manual it looks like you need to slide the disk in, with very little room to spare.
Quote:


> However, I am looking forward for M.2 SSD's


Yeh. An SSD always has been a _card_. It makes so much more sense that they're actually treating it like one now, rather than pretending it is a spindled-drive, with cables, SATA connections and unnecessary enclosures.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Would you have enough room above the card to be able to 'rip' the velcroed SSD off in the 2.5" slot? From the manual it looks like you need to slide the disk in, with very little room to spare.
> Yeh. An SSD always has been a _card_. It makes so much more sense that they're actually treating it like one now, rather than pretending it is a spindled-drive, with cables, SATA connections and unnecessary enclosures.


I have never used the 3.5" slot above the 2.5" slot if that's what you mean, so no word on that. I went with a clean interior. Everything is either in the PSU/5.25" space or at the back.


----------



## XSCounter

Hey guys!
I've had this case for a while now but would really like to add a window on the side. Is it possible to buy a new side panel with the window from somewhere? I couldn't find any. Not sure I am rdy to cut the window out myself, have no tools or experience. Thx in advance!


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Hey guys!
> I've had this case for a while now but would really like to add a window on the side. Is it possible to buy a new side panel with the window from somewhere? I couldn't find any. Not sure I am rdy to cut the window out myself, have no tools or experience. Thx in advance!


Contact Silverstone directly, they'll sort you out


----------



## khemist

Yeah, i got mine by contacting [email protected]


----------



## darkelixa

Im looking at going my first SFF Pc, would this been a good case to start with?? Does it support the h80i without modding the case?


----------



## khemist

Yeah it will, stick it in the rear 120mm.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yeah it will, stick it in the rear


----------



## khemist

I say sir!.


----------



## darkelixa

In push or push pull it will fit?


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> In push or push pull it will fit?


You can also go with the Silverstone PS07 which is the exact same case but with dual 120mm fans at the front instead of the 180mm, I have an H100i Currently installed. I think Push Pull is possible in the TJ08 since it does for the PS07.


----------



## darkelixa

Did you have to do any modding to get it to fit into the ps07 or was it straight in


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Did you have to do any modding to get it to fit into the ps07 or was it straight in


I had to install the radiator directly to the case since the height of the radiator is grater than 240mm due to the tubing coming out so I only screwed the radiator with two screws but it is very secured. You will also lose one of the 5.25inch drive bays since the radiator sticks up a bit. This is not an issue for me but if you really need it then is worth considering. Another route you can take is mounting the H80 at the front sidewise so that you don't lose any of the 5.25" bays. I will post a picture showing how the radiator is mounted and the fans shortly.


----------



## thetechguy21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Did you have to do any modding to get it to fit into the ps07 or was it straight in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> I had to install the radiator directly to the case since the height of the radiator is grater than 240mm due to the tubing coming out so I only screwed the radiator with two screws but it is very secured. You will also lose one of the 5.25inch drive bays since the radiator sticks up a bit. This is not an issue for me but if you really need it then is worth considering. Another route you can take is mounting the H80 at the front sidewise so that you don't lose any of the 5.25" bays. I will post a picture showing how the radiator is mounted and the fans shortly.


Here are the pictures of how I mounted the radiator and fans. It is a bit dusty


----------



## DimitryNZ

Hi guys!








I've built a gaming PC using the Silverstone TJ08-E as my case and so far I'm really enjoying it (as it is small and quiet. But recently I've been seeing the price for the EVGA GTX 780 ACX Edition (my current GPU) get lower and lower each day and I've been considering getting another one for SLI purposes but I do not know whether there would be enough room for both GPU's to properly ventilate. I've seen other people SLI within this model case but I'm unsure how the design of the ACX cooling would work in this small case. I would really like to keep this case instead of buying a new one but I was just wondering if it would be possible to SLI 2 780's and not have them turn into molten lava (or get over ~80C while gaming at stock speeds). If I did buy another one, then I would not OC them (as they already are OC'ed). Overall if any of you have a similar SLI setup or have any knowledge about temps of SLI in small cases then your input would be hugely appreciated. Thanks.









P.S: Specs of P.C below

16gb 1833mhz G.Skill Ripjaws RAM
i7-4770k @ stock clock
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Heatsink
EVGA GTX 780 ACX Edition GPU
Cosair TX850w Power Supply
Artic F12 (Additional) Fan (for exhast from main TJ08-E fan)
Asus Gryphon Z87 Motherboard
LG Blu-Ray
Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB 7200 RPM HDD


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimitryNZ*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've built a gaming PC using the Silverstone TJ08-E as my case and so far I'm really enjoying it (as it is small and quiet. But recently I've been seeing the price for the EVGA GTX 780 ACX Edition (my current GPU) get lower and lower each day and I've been considering getting another one for SLI purposes but I do not know whether there would be enough room for both GPU's to properly ventilate. I've seen other people SLI within this model case but I'm unsure how the design of the ACX cooling would work in this small case. I would really like to keep this case instead of buying a new one but I was just wondering if it would be possible to SLI 2 780's and not have them turn into molten lava (or get over ~80C while gaming at stock speeds). If I did buy another one, then I would not OC them (as they already are OC'ed). Overall if any of you have a similar SLI setup or have any knowledge about temps of SLI in small cases then your input would be hugely appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Specs of P.C below
> 
> 16gb 1833mhz G.Skill Ripjaws RAM
> i7-4770k @ stock clock
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Heatsink
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX Edition GPU
> Cosair TX850w Power Supply
> Artic F12 (Additional) Fan (for exhast from main TJ08-E fan)
> Asus Gryphon Z87 Motherboard
> LG Blu-Ray
> Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB 7200 RPM HDD


Welcome aboard! I have experience with Crossfire / SLI in the TJ08E. The challenge with this setup in a MATX format is the lack of spacing between the PCIE slots therefore suffocating the GPU's. I've tried open cooler's and all it does in this case is release all the hot air inside. Your bottom card will really feel the pain as you'll be able to feel the heat on the motherboard side.

Although it's not impossible to go with an SLI / Crossfire setup i recommend water-cooling with a custom loop for the best performance. If you decide to stay with air I suggest the reference blowers, just keep in mind your bottom card will heat up considerably. You may be able to talk with EVGA or the local classifieds to get yourself the reference GTX 780 blower.

In this case you'll have to get creative with extra fans in the case to distribute a higher flow of air inside.


----------



## [Adz]

Sent off an email to find out what the cost of a window panel will be in the UK. If I get it, I might just have to upgrade my CPU cooler from stock Intel...


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Sent off an email to find out what the cost of a window panel will be in the UK. If I get it, I might just have to upgrade my CPU cooler from stock Intel...


I already contacted them yesterday and their answer was :
"We have those side panels in stock, the price will be EUR 10,00 + VAT"
as for shipping you'll have to ask them yourself
i contacted : [email protected] and got my answer right away


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I already contacted them yesterday and their answer was :
> "We have those side panels in stock, the price will be EUR 10,00 + VAT"
> as for shipping you'll have to ask them yourself
> i contacted : [email protected] and got my answer right away


Yeah, I got the same answer this morning, Shipping to the UK is EUR 17.43 + VAT.


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DimitryNZ*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've built a gaming PC using the Silverstone TJ08-E as my case and so far I'm really enjoying it (as it is small and quiet). But recently I've been seeing the price for the EVGA GTX 780 ACX Edition (my current GPU) get lower and lower each day and I've been considering getting another one for SLI purposes but I do not know whether there would be enough room for both GPU's to properly ventilate. I've seen other people SLI within this model case but I'm unsure how the design of the ACX cooling would work in this small case. I would really like to keep this case instead of buying a new one but I was just wondering if it would be possible to SLI 2 780's and not have them turn into molten lava (or get over ~80C while gaming at stock speeds). If I did buy another one, then I would not OC them (as they already are OC'ed). Overall if any of you have a similar SLI setup or have any knowledge about temps of SLI in small cases then your input would be hugely appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: Specs of P.C below
> 
> 16gb 1833mhz G.Skill Ripjaws RAM
> i7-4770k @ stock clock
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo Heatsink
> EVGA GTX 780 ACX Edition GPU
> Cosair TX850w Power Supply
> Artic F12 (Additional) Fan (for exhast from main TJ08-E fan)
> Asus Gryphon Z87 Motherboard
> LG Blu-Ray
> Seagate Barracuda ST2000DM001 2TB 7200 RPM HDD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome aboard! I have experience with Crossfire / SLI in the TJ08E. The challenge with this setup in a MATX format is the lack of spacing between the PCIE slots therefore suffocating the GPU's. I've tried open cooler's and all it does in this case is release all the hot air inside. Your bottom card will really feel the pain as you'll be able to feel the heat on the motherboard side.
> 
> Although it's not impossible to go with an SLI / Crossfire setup i recommend water-cooling with a custom loop for the best performance. If you decide to stay with air I suggest the reference blowers, just keep in mind your bottom card will heat up considerably. You may be able to talk with EVGA or the local classifieds to get yourself the reference GTX 780 blower.


I would suggest this too. If you decide to go SLI you should absolutely get at least one blower to use as the bottom card. Chances are an open air cooler, as long as its the top one, is going to be fine. Two blowers would probably still be better though.
I do think it is a bit too much for this case though, it really wasn't made for air cooling two such powerful GPUs. The extra room mATX offers in comparison with mini-ITX is very useful for just having more airflow, more room to work in, soundcards, cheaper motherboards etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Im looking at going my first SFF Pc, would this been a good case to start with?? Does it support the h80i without modding the case?


I'd say it is a very good case to start with SFF, it is my first SFF case too and I'm really liking it too. It definitely looks stunning in person, the alumininum on the front is really classy.
If you do not already have a mATX board already I'd advise to really consider mini-ITX too, a lot of cool cases being brought to market there. Apart from this one, I think there are hardly any interesting mATX case that offer a compact design, good cooling and good looks. Using a soundcard myself and I did already have a mATX board so mini-ITX wasn't really an option for me. If I were to start from scratch, a PC that would have fit in a backpack would have been very cool.
If you do decide to get this case, absolutely get the windowed version, the window is very nice addition to an already beautiful case.


----------



## darkelixa

Heya,

Just about to order my build with the windowed version, i h ope the h80i with two noctua fans fits nice and easy and looks sexy


----------



## Qrash

No problems with the Corsair H80i. Many photos of them in this thread, including mine. Post photos when you're ready.


----------



## darkelixa

Will do once it comes in as I am getting a full new rig built by a pc shop, it has to come in stock yet, then i have another one on order for my media centre it should be here tommorow . The cpu cooler ill be using in the media one will be a noctua NH-U12S. I hope that fits


----------



## darkelixa

Can you fit a noctua d14 in this case and still have room to installed hard drives into the cages or do they get blocked off from the large cooler? If it gets blocked off, time to purchase the h80i


----------



## Works4me

Going Back to the trusty TJ08B-E after my Corsair 250D Project :http://www.overclock.net/t/1492513/build-log-redwarf-watercooled-corsair-250d-gaming-rig

I really enjoyed working on it but due to the small size and awkward arrangement , air flow is a bit on the low side for my taste .

The New build will include the following setup :

4790K ( already got it yesterday







)
Asus Maximus VII Gene ( should be here today )
dual Radiator setup : Front 180 push\pull with Phobya 180mm G-Silent fans and Rear 120mm alphacool nexxxos UT60 with push\pull using again phobya's G-Silent 120mm fans , still trying to decide on tubing options


----------



## darkelixa

Trying to decide on h80i or my noctua 12s cooler, need to decide tonight so i can order tongiht and get before the weekend to finish this build


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Contact Silverstone directly, they'll sort you out


Thanks. Although they told me the delivery to Russia will be 50 EUR which is 5x times the price of the panel itself


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> Thanks. Although they told me the delivery to Russia will be 50 EUR which is 5x times the price of the panel itself


Is there a distributor in Russia you could contact? I had the same issue getting tj07 parts to NZ. However SS told me to contact the local SS distributor and they added my parts to their next order and shipping was considerably less as it came by boat rather than plane.


----------



## XSCounter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fakeblood*
> 
> Is there a distributor in Russia you could contact? I had the same issue getting tj07 parts to NZ. However SS told me to contact the local SS distributor and they added my parts to their next order and shipping was considerably less as it came by boat rather than plane.


That's actually exactly what they told me to try and do. So I guess I will search for the distributor now. No idea if there are any to be honest. But thanks for the tip


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XSCounter*
> 
> That's actually exactly what they told me to try and do. So I guess I will search for the distributor now. No idea if there are any to be honest. But thanks for the tip


Appears there are two
http://www.silverstonetek.com/wheretobuy.php?wname=russia&area=en


----------



## darkelixa

Case arrived today, just waiting on my cpu,mainboard, ram, ssd, psu, h80i all to arrive tommorow then to install on the weekend


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Trying to decide on h80i or my noctua 12s cooler, need to decide tonight so i can order tongiht and get before the weekend to finish this build


Just saw your post. What did you order? My advice would have been:

The Noctua is as quiet (or quieter), so it depends on your intentions and consequently how much cooling you need. Less cooling: get the Noctua for quiet and simplicity and even light overclocking. More cooling: get the H80i, still fairly quiet, but more cooling capacity for heavy overclocking.


----------



## darkelixa

I ordered a :

H80i with two noctua nf12 fans
i5 4670k
750w gold silverstone psu
8GB ddr3 Kingston fury x ram black
256gb samsung ssd
z97m-d3h mainboard


----------



## darkelixa

Is it ok for the h80i to be installed with the corsair logo upside down so the pips are at the bottom and not on the gpu


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Is it ok for the h80i to be installed with the corsair logo upside down so the pips are at the bottom and not on the gpu


Yep, that's the way mine is:


----------



## darkelixa

Man that is sexy, i hope i can clean my case up as good as that.

Is the H80i hard to install? Did you install the pump on the removable tray and then put it in or once you had the board in the case then install it?


----------



## Qrash

I installed the waterblock/pump with the motherboard in place. The hoses are a bit stiff and I really couldn't see how to coil or bend them that would let the logo be upright. I guess it would be in a case with a more orthodox motherboard orientation. No window, so who cares? BTW, the H80i has a lot of cables. I decided to plug the fans into my motherboard's 2 CPU fan headers instead of the water/block. I'm letting Asus decide on the fans' speed instead of Corsair. Works fine.

This case is all about planning. Plan where every cable will go and in what order to add parts. I rotated the front fan to hide it's cable. I put my SSD and 3.5 inch hard drive in the 5.25 inch bays. Every cable it behind the motherboard, or tucked underneath an add-in card or along the edge of something..Tie-wraps are your friends.


----------



## darkelixa

Can I assemble the goods in my lounge room, it has carpet but i would be build it on the coffee table, and touching the case when building to ground myself, or does it have to be done in the garage with the concrete floor?

I have a ton of zippie ties and I have had a fair look at your build to know where to put all the goods, yes the hoses do look stiff


----------



## Qrash

I've never had static electricity destroy a part, but I've read the the required discharge is very low, less than you can even feel. I don't think I'd build on a carpet. If I did, I'd be in bare feet and restrict moving around much.

I always build on a large (~3 ft. x 3 ft.) anti-static mat on a counter (or table) and keep contact with the case like you described or wear an anti-static wrist strap that is connected to the mat. The cord sucks, but better safe than sorry. Smaller mats for holding components are placed in contact with the larger one. It's less hassle than it sounds. Good luck!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> I have a ton of zippie ties and I have had a fair look at your build to know where to put all the goods, yes the hoses do look stiff


If you want to see the pinnacle of clean builds, check out MetallicAcid's case before he redid it. Here's his build log:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/ocns-motm-may-2013-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx. Check out the second last photo of the very first post, the one of his cables (and SSDs) behind the motherboard. Just so clean!

One more tip: be careful with this case's screws. The case's metal is not very thick and so the threaded holes are very easy to strip. Don't over tighten! I had mine apart quite often at first, so be careful when putting it back together and you'll never strip a single hole.


----------



## darkelixa

Oh man I guess i have to build the pc in the cold garage then

Yes i saw that picture and my jaw hit the ground lol its so damn amazing lol i doubt i will get a build that clean. Yeah I did think the screws would strip easy, but that seems to happen in every case


----------



## Hrafn42

Hi. My TJ08-E arrived today. So I've been spending some time 'getting to know' it and seeing how the reality of it would affect build decisions, before ordering most of the parts for it.

*Initial reactions:*
_The Good:_

General build quality (particularly the front panel).
Ease of access to the dust filters (one of the many reasons I went with this case).
_The Bad:_

Way too many (often tiny) black screws (often in really tight positions) to remove (and lose). I certainly see why somebody on another forum strongly recommended replacing the front fan, if you're going to do so (as I am), _before_ you build the rest of the system.
The top panel appears to be very finicky to remove and replace.
(As reviews have commented) the drive bay could be more securely mounted (a 'rail' for it to slide onto, as well as the two screws, would have been a definite improvement).
It's not exactly an ideal case for ease-of-access -- but then you cannot expect that from a case that allows you to fit a lot into a small space.

Instead of velcroing my old SATA SSD to the back of the motherboard (as previously discussed), I've bought this pci mount to put in a free slot.

I'll also be buying a set of custom SATA power cables for my modular PSU -- a _really_ short one for the optical drive, a couple of short ones to feed (i) the PCI'ed SSD and (ii) a Silverstone CP-06 (which I already have) for the drive-bay, and a longer one to feed the bottom drive slot, which should hopefully reduce cable management considerably.


----------



## darkelixa

So how bad are the pcie holes, i can do more than 1 install for my gpu i hope


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> So how bad are the pcie holes, i can do more than 1 install for my gpu i hope


What do you mean how bad? You can SLI / Crossfire in this case without problems... Other then the heat compensation for how close the PCIe are. Installation is not an issue.


----------



## darkelixa

Finally finished the build, damn matx is a pain in the backside to install in.


----------



## Qrash

Looks really good. Welcome to the club!

Are the specs in your signature accurate for this build? I think the gold heatsink says Gigabyte on it.


----------



## MetallicAcid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> If you want to see the pinnacle of clean builds, check out MetallicAcid's case before he redid it. Here's his build log:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/ocns-motm-may-2013-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx. Check out the second last photo of the very first post, the one of his cables (and SSDs) behind the motherboard. Just so clean!
> 
> One more tip: be careful with this case's screws. The case's metal is not very thick and so the threaded holes are very easy to strip. Don't over tighten! I had mine apart quite often at first, so be careful when putting it back together and you'll never strip a single hole.


Thanks for the shoutout Qrash!









Best regards,
Justin.


----------



## darkelixa

My sapphire r9 290 still overheats even in this case, so I think the best bet to get rid of this problem is to buy a new gpu like a 770/780 as they run at least 30 degrees cooler, the r9 290 was at 91 degrees as usual


----------



## Qrash

Sorry to hear about your GPU's high temperatures. Does your 290 have the Tri-X cooler or the reference blower style cooler?

I'm just curious because, while many members (and Silverstone in the case's manual) recommend blower style coolers for this case because they exhaust the heated air out of the case, many reviews have reported that third-party coolers, like Sapphire's Tri-X, keep the GPU cooler given the same environment than the initial blower style coolers based on AMD's reference design.


----------



## darkelixa

Its a referance sapphire r9 290, it blows extremely hot air out of the back lol feels like your hand is on fire to be honest lol.

Have been looking at buying a new gpu, either a 780 evga with acx cooler or just buying a whole new system and getting it professionally installed


----------



## Qrash

Is the R9 290 running hotter in the TJ08-E than your previous case?

Oh wait, you said "My sapphire R9 290 still overheats even in this case" and "the R9 290 was at 91 degrees as usual". I don't think the case will make as big of a difference in the GPU temperature as the GPU cooler, in this instance. Early R9 290s were found to run hot and throttle their GPU clock speed with the reference blower style coolers.

Perhaps a third-party cooler would be a cheaper option than buying a whole new graphics card? Here's a review of one from Arctic Cooling at Tom's Hardware:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/r9-290-accelero-xtreme-290,3671.html


----------



## darkelixa

In all honesty it is running about 10 degrees cooler in this case, usually ran at 100 degrees in my previous fractal case


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkelixa*
> 
> Its a referance sapphire r9 290, it blows extremely hot air out of the back lol feels like your hand is on fire to be honest lol.
> 
> Have been looking at buying a new gpu, either a 780 evga with acx cooler or just buying a whole new system and getting it professionally installed


What case did you have before? Unfortunately the reference 290 is just SUPER HOT running, this case doesnt help either, its a good flowing case but a mid tower atx still flows air better. It wouldnt fix what your talking about though on your card. Probably go water or see if someone makes an aftermarket air cooler for the 290 you have. That or sell it and get a 3rd party cooler card. Im a bit of an nvidia fanboy but dont know why the 780 is still $520+ and the 290 is $400+ when they are in the same class.

If you do only 1080p the 280x or 770 will keep you very happy. I love my 770 but as always I want more power


----------



## darkelixa

The case that I had before was a fractal xl r2 with alot of 140mm fans in it, i believe its airflow is actually worse since the case is just so damn big. I have placed an order at a local pc store for a whole new pc as im sick of trying to fix this pc with this or that part and just to start all new.


----------



## deraco96

I would wait for the Corsair HG10, seems a very neat solution for reference 290. Not that big of a fan of Corsair but that thing seems great. It replaces the shroud of your gpu so you can fit an AIO watercooler on it. So long as you have your CPU aircooled I think an AIO fits in the back slot. At least with my Hyper 212 it seems like it would fit. Stock fan has to only cool VRMs and the like because the main source of heat will be transported to the watercooler, so it will be a lot quieter while maintaining good VRM temps (PCB will be cooler which helps too). One needs to only look at the R9 295X2 to see how good it could work.
I'm sorry if this sounded like advertising but I think it would be a very good solution to your problem with the stock cooler of the 290. In fact, it is what I would do if I would do if I were to upgrade. Fortunately my GTX 660 Ti is still plenty sufficient.


----------



## [Adz]

Window arrived. Not the greatest photo, but I'll take better ones when I move the computer for cleaning


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Window arrived. Not the greatest photo, but I'll take better ones when I move the computer for cleaning


Lucky you , shipping to my country is 54 euro ( that's 3/4 the price of the case over here ) i'll make my own window , already ordered tinted gray and red plexiglass sheets ( i'll decide which one to use )

300X200 is enough i guess .

Your side panel looks great , enjoy it

still waiting on my monsoon r2 dual bay reservoir and D5 pump and GPU waterblock to arrive , i already picked up my 2 sapphire R9 290 yesterday and coupled them to my Maximus VII GENE :

The hardware is as follows :

4790k with EK supremacy Nickel acetel water block ( got it )
Asus Maximus VII GENE ( got it )
Corsair RAM ( still on the fence regarding dominators 1866 or vengeance pro 2133 , both 1.5v )
2 x Sapphire R9 290 Crossfire with EK Nickel acetel water blocks and parallel bridge ( got the cards and 1 waterblock , waiting on the other to arrive )
Cooler master V1000 PSU

Cooling Setup :

Magicool 180mm Radiator ( 35mm thick ) with 2 Phobya G-Silent 180mm red LED fans in push\pull ( got it , but a little modification needs to be done to the edge of the motherboard tray to achieve Push\Pull )
Alphacool Nexxxos 120mm UT60 ( 60mm thick ) with 2 Phobya nb-eloop 1800rpm Black ( the reds are too flashy imho) in push\pull ( the pull will be located outside the case )
Monsoon R2 dual bay reservoir ( Red ) and Alphacool VPP655 D5 pump .

To do list :

Side window ( Red or tinted grey , i also got a clear one , i just need to decide )
Top Window , above the monsoon reservoir , got to show off this bad boy and also for easy access for the fill ports .
Painting the front mesh in deep red .

already got my Samsung U28D590 ( 4k 60HZ ) and it works AMAZING with the 290 crossfire .

More updates later

Works4me


----------



## Qrash

Wow, what an impressive build! I can't wait to see more progress updates.


----------



## dasmoothride

Hello, this is my first post here. Anyway, I decided to build my own PC instead of buying the Alienware X51. I will just be using this as my productivity, light-gaming, and for web surfing. I bought all the parts already and I just wanted to know whether I would need an aftermarket cooler for my rig -- I will not be doing OCing at all for this machine.


----------



## konda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasmoothride*
> 
> Hello, this is my first post here. Anyway, I decided to build my own PC instead of buying the Alienware X51. I will just be using this as my productivity, light-gaming, and for web surfing. I bought all the parts already and I just wanted to know whether I would need an aftermarket cooler for my rig -- I will not be doing OCing at all for this machine.


With that usage there's no immediate need. If you find the stock cooler too loud then get an aftermarket one. Btw, is there any particular reason you went with a low power version of the CPU and high end ROG motherboard? It's kinda odd mix.


----------



## [Adz]

Stock cooler will be fine, I use mine in the same manner and everything is stock. As long as you wear headphones when you're gaming, it's fine. If you're not going to be using headphones, you might want to look at aftermarket cooling for your graphics card, but your cpu cooler will be fine.


----------



## dasmoothride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konda*
> 
> With that usage there's no immediate need. If you find the stock cooler too loud then get an aftermarket one. Btw, is there any particular reason you went with a low power version of the CPU and high end ROG motherboard? It's kinda odd mix.


About the CPU, I got it as a gift from a relative; I don't wanna deal with returning and exchanging and I figured that would be enough for my usage. As for the motherboard, I just wanted to get the best mATX mobo just in case I decide to upgrade the CPU.


----------



## Qrash

The Core i5 4960S CPU is a 65W part, so if you're not overclocking the stock cooler will be fine, though it may get loud if the fan RPMs climb.


----------



## Gachr

Hello, I have a Silverstone PS07 which is just TJ08-E with different front, and this is my humble rig


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gachr*
> 
> Hello, I have a Silverstone PS07 which is just TJ08-E with different front, and this is my humble rig


Hey Gachr humble is a great place to start and could end up looking like kingchris's PS07 - MINI MONSTA (RAINBOW) MADNESS

And welcome to our little group









http://www.overclock.net/t/1406982/build-log-ps07-mini-monsta-rainbow-madness-build


----------



## darkelixa

Welcome nice first build









My new build that i will be getting next week a picture in progress from the shop


----------



## Gachr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Hey Gachr humble is a great place to start and could end up looking like kingchris's PS07 - MINI MONSTA (RAINBOW) MADNESS
> 
> And welcome to our little group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406982/build-log-ps07-mini-monsta-rainbow-madness-build


Thanks a lot








For sure I won't be making something like he did, it looks awesome though.
Unfortunately I won't be upgrading this machine, I think it will stay a couple of months like this and then I will make something really awesome, but with a different case







I just wanted to try Silverstone, the quality of the case is outstanding.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

does anyone have the picture of the official windows fitted to a case with the motherboard installed.

also does anyone know if a 250mm res will fit the case at the bottom with single rad? if not could anyone recommend small res for the case?

I have D5 pump and tube and compression fittings and have bought a single rad.

I going to move from my corsair 800D to TJ08-E

Thanks


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anyone have the picture of the official windows fitted to a case with the motherboard installed.
> 
> also does anyone know if a 250mm res will fit the case at the bottom with single rad? if not could anyone recommend small res for the case?
> 
> I have D5 pump and tube and compression fittings and have bought a single rad.
> 
> I going to move from my corsair 800D to TJ08-E
> 
> Thanks




Hard to get a good pic just now.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anyone have the picture of the official windows fitted to a case with the motherboard installed.
> 
> also does anyone know if a 250mm res will fit the case at the bottom with single rad? if not could anyone recommend small res for the case?
> 
> I have D5 pump and tube and compression fittings and have bought a single rad.
> 
> I going to move from my corsair 800D to TJ08-E Thanks


A 250mm tube res will fit in the same position as mine (150mm) but without the pump attached.

You can fit a 200mm, 180mm in the front and still use the original 180mm fan.

A 120mm will fit in the rear internally and externally like mine


----------



## a5ian300zx

Thanks guys, I need to install 5x2tb drives and 1 ssd, raid card, not bothered with with gpu as I will use the built in one. I want to have everything internally so 120mm fan and rad, 1/2 tube with compression fittings and have d5 with Ek kit fitted. I have a frozenq t virus res which I wanted to keep.

I have ordered the window for Silverstone.

I want to get seasonic fanless psu.

Anyone using fanless psu or really quite hybrid type?

I won't be over clocking so want it was quite as possible.

The ran is g skills 32gb trident X which you can remove the heat sink from and use.

Where are using hiding a d5 pump? Is there space above the hdd?

My current PC which i will migrate most parts from if i can

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/t/935130/a5ian300zx-completed-watercooled-800d-with-pics/10

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Thanks guys, I need to install 5x2tb drives and 1 ssd, raid card, not bothered with with gpu as I will use the built in one. I want to have everything internally so 120mm fan and rad, 1/2 tube with compression fittings and have d5 with Ek kit fitted. I have a frozenq t virus res which I wanted to keep.
> 
> I have ordered the window for Silverstone.
> 
> I want to get seasonic fanless psu.
> 
> Anyone using fanless psu or really quite hybrid type?
> 
> I won't be over clocking so want it was quite as possible.
> 
> The ran is g skills 32gb trident X which you can remove the heat sink from and use.
> 
> Where are using hiding a d5 pump? Is there space above the hdd?
> 
> My current PC which i will migrate most parts from if i can
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935130/a5ian300zx-completed-watercooled-800d-with-pics/10
> 
> Thanks. Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


"a5ian300zx" I've got 8 in my server now that just run of the mobo without a card. That's 4 x 3Tb in the optical bay and 4 x 3Tb in the lower bay











The lower bay is mounted on Velcro after having need to remove the very lower one and needed the clearance to the mobo.

The top ones are mounted using a pair of Nexus DoubleTwin HDD mounts





3/8" tubing might be a better option as would be using a smaller size pump like a DDC or DC-LT like mine.
An All In One cooler would be simpler/cheaper solution also.
Hope this helps


----------



## a5ian300zx

BadDad62 - how did you get 4 drives in the opitcal bay? do you have pics? which motherboard Matx supports 8 HDD?

I got my side window now from silverstone tek, need to order PSU? i thinking of Seasonic PSU.

Thanks


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseslayer*
> 
> well i have updated with paint and green leds at front. If some nice one in forum could spec the water cooling kit needed for the chassie: like one 180mm and 120mm radiator, cpu block, grafik card block and pump. i would like to know the exact spec. please


what's the front panel on this one?

Thanks


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> BadDad62 - how did you get 4 drives in the opitcal bay? do you have pics? which motherboard Matx supports 8 HDD?
> 
> I got my side window now from silverstone tek, need to order PSU? i thinking of Seasonic PSU.
> 
> Thanks


He's already answered your question:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> The lower bay is mounted on Velcro after having need to remove the very lower one and needed the clearance to the mobo.
> 
> *The top ones are mounted using a pair of Nexus DoubleTwin HDD mounts*


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

sorry i thought the picture was of the bottom ones only,

I have this one which i might install on the top drive bay.

2x5.25" to 3x3.5" SAS/SATA 6.0 Gb/s Trayless Hot-Swap Cage
http://istarusa.com/istarusa/products.php?series=HDDCage&sub=SATA/%20SAS&model=BPN-DE230SS#.U8j6PbGmVdc

build quality is fantastic on these.

Thanks


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> sorry i thought the picture was of the bottom ones only,
> 
> I have this one which i might install on the top drive bay.
> 
> 2x5.25" to 3x3.5" SAS/SATA 6.0 Gb/s Trayless Hot-Swap Cage
> http://istarusa.com/istarusa/products.php?series=HDDCage&sub=SATA/%20SAS&model=BPN-DE230SS#.U8j6PbGmVdc
> 
> build quality is fantastic on these.
> 
> Thanks


as much as i like baddad62's build, i would have to recommend you do not use the same method for the ODD section. there is no airflow up top and have HDD's sandwiched like that is bound to cause some temp issues. i had a RAID5 die from mounting them so close like that. granted RAID5 will generate more heat because all drives are spinning all of the time, but still it's not advisable even for casual use. there is too much thermal density when you pack moving parts so close like that.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> BadDad62 - how did you get 4 drives in the opitcal bay? do you have pics? which motherboard Matx supports 8 HDD?
> 
> I got my side window now from silverstone tek, need to order PSU? i thinking of Seasonic PSU. Thanks


It's a ASRock Z77 Pro4-M, Has 8 x sata ports











6 on the edge and 2 others, I'm looking at finding a PCIe Revo Drive. Don't feel the need for a SSD anymore as I've partitioned one of the 3Tb drives and so far all is going well


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZephyrBit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Given that my current working plan is to replace the stock Silverstone fan with a Phobya 180x32mm (max 18dBA), not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well come back and let us know how it works out, my ears are killing me!
Click to expand...

The Phobya arrived today. Did a quick comparison between it and the AP181 before installing it. It is definitely quieter than the AP181 (and is in fact very close to inaudible), even when the latter is on low setting (which actually was itself pretty quiet -- maybe you got a faulty one).

According to this comparison, it is also meant to slightly out-cool a low-setting AP181 (they're both 700rpm).

Now if my MB and memory would only arrive (meant to be part of the same shipment as the fan, but taking an extra excursion via Sydney







), I'd only be waiting on my SSD (new Samsung 850 Pro, release date moved back a week







) and heatsink (Thermalright HR01 Plus) from Amazon.


----------



## a5ian300zx

What about the enermax 180mm fans from the spec same noise level but pushes but more air.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abula

Im still an ownder of a TJ08-E with an AP181 on it, and was extremly happy with the case, i moved away from it as i wanted to go into a SLI setup for a 4k monitor, that hasnt happen yet, but soon.

My experience with the AP181 wasnt bad, the fan can be droped off to around 460rpms with the switch on low and an Asus FanXpert2 motherboard, the fan is quiet as that speed, but inside the case due to the mesh on front you can hear a small wosh. But i always felt the that if the can could be droped off a little more it would end up inaudible. But i had such a good experience with the TJ08-E that im planning the next setup based on the upcoming FT05, but seeing how silverstone decided to drop the planned AP182 in favor of the cheaper AP181 to keep the cost down, i decided to buy one to test, at least to see if the fan could be lowered more than the AP181.

While the AP182 according to silverstone has a working range of 500-2000rpms, the construction is similar to the AP181 but difers that uses a real ball bearing, cooling should be very similar at the same rpms, but i havent tested that. What i did test is undervolting the fan. The fan is a little different from a standard fan in which it has a knob fan controller that regulates the rpms, but also changes the working range of the fan itself, meaning you can post undervolt at any range in where you use the knob. Just as a warning the fan a 2k is extremely loud, move a ton of air though, but the fan cant even remain steady on a desk, vibrates so much and has a lot of turbulence, unusable for a quiet setup this way.

What i did find very intersting is how this fans does allow undervolting, its like the know was not undervolting but changing the working range, you can see what i mean in the graphs below, all were done by Asus Maximus VI Gene using FanXpert2 and the CHA_FAN3 (aka TEST FAN on the graphs).










I also tested on MSI Z87-GD65 on a SYS_FAN header controlled by pure bios, which is restricted to 50% - 60% - 70% - 80% - 90% - 100%, much higher restriction than Asus, but because of how the fan behaves with the fan controller doesn't matter that much.










Now on the MSI there is an issue, the fan doesn't start with 50% voltage, no matter where the knob is at, as the voltage is to low for the fan to start, but if the fan is already running, for example restarting and entering the bios and settings again 50% it runs fine, never stops, its just the cold boot the issue so 60% is the minimum i could started, then you have around 350rpms of range you can play off with he knob depending on how much rpms you need or the noise you will stand, but overall the does drop to inaudible levels, where it berely cools but its a vaible alternative to the AP181, and the route that ill go into the FT05.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abula*
> 
> its just the cold boot the issue so 60% is the minimum i could started, then you have around 350rpms of range you can play off with he knob depending on how much rpms you need or the noise you will stand, but overall the does drop to inaudible levels, where it berely cools but its a vaible alternative to the AP181, and the route that ill go into the FT05.


at 350 RPM it does not have sufficient static pressure to overcome the airflow resistance of the air filter so it's not really moving any air for cooling. i have personally found the silverstone 180mm fans require about 500RPM to supply significant airflow to provide cooling beyond the convection cooling benefit of the rotated mobo design. I personally feel that the fan spinning at 500RPM is quiet enough to be tolerable even in a very quiet room. at least quiet enough to fall asleep to even if you leave the machine on in your bedroom. personally i feel the decibel difference between 350RPM and 500RPM is negligible beyond a distance of 2 feet so there is very little reason to spin the fan that low.

during gaming, i typically either run the fans at the 700RPM low setting, or manually adjust the speed to match my GPU fan noise level depending on the situation. even with 3xAP181's running at 700RPM each, the noise level is still lower then that of my 7970 at gaming loads. there is very little reason to run the fan at full 1200RPM at any load so i see very little benefit to be had with the 2000RPM AP182. however this is coming from the perspective of a FT02 with 3xAP181 so "some" benefit may be gained with the reduced number of fans on the FT05

IF someone was to run SLi/Xfire on the TJ08-E, I can see definite benefits of replacing the AP181 fan with an AP182 fan since the increase in airflow and static pressure of a 2000RPM fan can only help cool down the sandwiched SLi/Xfire configuration. the ball bearing of the AP182 will also provide more benefit when mounted vertically on the TJ08-E then horizontally on the FT02/FT05


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> What about the enermax 180mm fans from the spec same noise level but pushes but more air.


The Enermax 18cm fans, on "Silent Mode"/18dBa are only rated to push 3.5% more air than the Phobya, which is probably within the range of measurement errors/differences. Also it is rated 900rpm/3.6W on this setting, compared to the Phobya's 700rpm/3W, which rather implies that the Phobya is probably slightly more efficient (probably because it is thicker -- 32mm versus 20mm).

But in any case, the main reason I did not consider the Enermax was their 18/24 LEDs, given that I immediately (and very easily) clipped off the four on the Phobya (I like my boxes dark as well as quiet).

It probably comes down, to a considerable extent, to whether you consider fans to be simply there to cool your box, or to be 'bling' as well.









It would however be interesting to see if anybody has done a head-to-head comparison between the Enermax and the Phobyas and/or Silverstones.


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> at 350 RPM it does not have sufficient static pressure to overcome the airflow resistance of the air filter so it's not really moving any air for cooling.


As a matter of interest, has anybody found a more efficient 'after-market' filter than the stock silverstone one? I really do need the filter, given my room's dust levels, but would be interested in one that still did the job but gave significant improvement to airflow.

I had been eying something along the lines of this filter.


----------



## Qrash

Interesting find. I had not heard of these filters before. Lots of sizes, even 2x and 3x 120 mm which are suitable for a bank of radiator fans.


----------



## khemist

I had a 4x120mm demciflex filter on my external AX480 rad, worked a treat.


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> I had a 4x120mm demciflex filter on my external AX480 rad, worked a treat.


How would you say it compares to the stock front filter on the TJ08-E?


----------



## khemist

I think it's a little bit of a finer mesh so it was slightly better, but the stock front filter does a pretty good job.

After a month or so i only have a light coating of fine dust inside my case that's easily wiped away with a damp cloth.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> As a matter of interest, has anybody found a more efficient 'after-market' filter than the stock silverstone one? I really do need the filter, given my room's dust levels, but would be interested in one that still did the job but gave significant improvement to airflow.
> 
> I had been eying something along the lines of this filter.


i have personally found that the silverstone stock filter to be adequate for the amount of airflow resistance it introduce. unfortunately there aren't any wave mesh filters in the 180mm size, otherwise it maybe a better alternative.

for those who don't know what i mean by wave mesh, here is an example in a smaller size.



unfortunately i don't think you'd gain much by switching to demciflex filter on the TJ08-E


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> As a matter of interest, has anybody found a more efficient 'after-market' filter than the stock silverstone one? I really do need the filter, given my room's dust levels, but would be interested in one that still did the job but gave significant improvement to airflow.
> 
> I had been eying something along the lines of this filter.


The factory dust filter works great in minimizing dust. Have you considered a Metro vac? Works wonders!











*Link*: http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Vacuum-ED500-500-Watt-Electric/dp/B001J4ZOAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406251802&sr=8-1&keywords=metro+vacuum&dpPl=1


----------



## Jyve

+1 on the datavac. Got one and never have to buy a can of compressed air again. Can't recommend enough.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> what's the front panel on this one?
> 
> Thanks


I think that was a custom panel someone had directions on how to make....not sure its been a while...


----------



## kirbbles

I'm having pretty bad GPU troubles, and i'm kind of worried it's the cases airflow :s My windforce 290 was pushing 95 just idling in Crysis 3 yesterday night at 100% fan speed. This definitely isn't normal, and when i opened the actual case itself i got blasted in the face with hot air, so i'm wondering if this is a card problem or an airflow problem since all the hot air seems to be staying in the case and circulating back into my gpu. I already tried returning my card to newegg for a replacement, but i'm pretty sure they sent me the exact same card I sent in or a case problem because my temperatures are just as ****ty as before. I have the stock 180mm as intake and a 120mm slipstream as outtake.

for reference.

I'm really hoping it's not the case itself here, thoughts?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirbbles*
> 
> I'm having pretty bad GPU troubles, and i'm kind of worried it's the cases airflow :s My windforce 290 was pushing 95 just idling in Crysis 3 yesterday night at 100% fan speed. This definitely isn't normal, and when i opened the actual case itself i got blasted in the face with hot air, so i'm wondering if this is a card problem or an airflow problem since all the hot air seems to be staying in the case and circulating back into my gpu. I already tried returning my card to newegg for a replacement, but i'm pretty sure they sent me the exact same card I sent in or a case problem because my temperatures are just as ****ty as before. I have the stock 180mm as intake and a 120mm slipstream as outtake.
> 
> for reference.
> 
> I'm really hoping it's not the case itself here, thoughts?


have you tried running the AP181 on high speed?


----------



## kirbbles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> have you tried running the AP181 on high speed?


it's running at 80% on my fan controller/high speed on right now, yeah. back fan is only running at 50% because this is a case design for positive air pressure, right?

edit: after testing with both intake and outtake at 100%, temperatures slightly improved and it capped at about 89. still, insanely loud for 89


----------



## Qrash

If the front 180 mm fan is plugged into a motherboard header then the BIOS could be reducing the fan's speed.


----------



## kirbbles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> If the front 180 mm fan is plugged into a motherboard header then the BIOS could be reducing the fan's speed.


All my fans are plugged into my fan controller.


----------



## Qrash

Is your power supply installed with its intake fan facing up or down?


----------



## kirbbles

Intake is facing upwards, towards the fan filter.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Wow that's hot! Are the fans on the Windforce spinning? Do you have MSI Afterburner or any GPU tweak program that lets you control GPU fan speed? Turn it to 100% to check that your fan responds. Sounds like the fans on your GPU are not spinning...


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi guys,

i am about to pull the trigger on some the water cooling, but bit stuck as im not sure if it will fit.

I will be popluating all the HDD slots. so cant use that space, it wont have a GPU as i will use the build in GPU of the CPU/Motherboard combo (i don't game)

I have a the following

D5 Pump with EK cover
EK CPU block
Bought a single RAD GT stealth or something
compression fittings

now the reserviour im stuck on as i dont know if it will fit

at the moment i have FrozenQ 250mm T-Virus res (i know this will not fit)

so im looking for smaller res but dont know if i should go for something like the following.

with D5 pump attachment.

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/EK-Laing-D5-X-Res-Reservoir-Top-100-CSQ--Acetal-pid-16880.html

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Aquacomputer-Aqualis-D5-100ml-Tube-Reservoir-pid-29341.html

or just Res

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Primochill-120mm-CTR-Compression-Tube-Low-Profile-Base-Reservoir-System--Frosted-pid-17905.html

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Primochill-80mm-CTR-Compression-Advanced-Tube-Reservoir-System--Frosted-pid-18237.html

http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Aquacomputer-Aqualis-ECO-100ml-Reservoir--34054-pid-18638.html

I would need my front drive bays too, I was thinking swifttech micro res too.

I don't want to buy the wrong one.

Thanks


----------



## kirbbles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow that's hot! Are the fans on the Windforce spinning? Do you have MSI Afterburner or any GPU tweak program that lets you control GPU fan speed? Turn it to 100% to check that your fan responds. Sounds like the fans on your GPU are not spinning...


They are indeed spinning, i'm using afterburner and it makes a very loud whirrr when i'm playing games/benching. It's set pretty aggressively too, at 100% at 85 but it still keeps going into the 90s, depending on the weather.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> i am about to pull the trigger on some the water cooling, but bit stuck as im not sure if it will fit.
> 
> I will be popluating all the HDD slots. so cant use that space, it wont have a GPU as i will use the build in GPU of the CPU/Motherboard combo (i don't game)
> 
> I have a the following
> 
> D5 Pump with EK cover
> EK CPU block
> Bought a single RAD GT stealth or something
> compression fittings
> 
> now the reserviour im stuck on as i dont know if it will fit
> 
> at the moment i have FrozenQ 250mm T-Virus res (i know this will not fit)
> 
> so im looking for smaller res but dont know if i should go for something like the following.
> 
> with D5 pump attachment.
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/EK-Laing-D5-X-Res-Reservoir-Top-100-CSQ--Acetal-pid-16880.html
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Aquacomputer-Aqualis-D5-100ml-Tube-Reservoir-pid-29341.html
> 
> or just Res
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Primochill-120mm-CTR-Compression-Tube-Low-Profile-Base-Reservoir-System--Frosted-pid-17905.html
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Primochill-80mm-CTR-Compression-Advanced-Tube-Reservoir-System--Frosted-pid-18237.html
> 
> http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/Aquacomputer-Aqualis-ECO-100ml-Reservoir--34054-pid-18638.html
> 
> I would need my front drive bays too, I was thinking swifttech micro res too.
> 
> I don't want to buy the wrong one.
> 
> Thanks


Here's an example of what you can do with full custom watercooling in the TJ08E my rig.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kirbbles*
> 
> They are indeed spinning, i'm using afterburner and it makes a very loud whirrr when i'm playing games/benching. It's set pretty aggressively too, at 100% at 85 but it still keeps going into the 90s, depending on the weather.


What's your ambient temp? Does it make a difference when you have the side cover on and off? Another option is to reseat the thermal paste, by completely removing the fan shroud and reapplying paste. Try it in another system?


----------



## kirbbles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What's your ambient temp? Does it make a difference when you have the side cover on and off? Another option is to reseat the thermal paste, by completely removing the fan shroud and reapplying paste. Try it in another system?


When it was reaching 95 it was about 32c/90f outside, so that definitely didn't help. Removing the side cover helped a bit and i got blasted in the face with hot air, you can feel the heat through the plexiglass window. I've considered reapplying my TIM, but that voids the warranty doesnt it? if it doesn't fix it, I don't want to ruin my chances of RMAing it directly through Gigabyte, although my RMA experience at newegg was extremely disappointing since i think they just sent me back the exact same card with no changes when I requested a replacement. I don't have another system to test in, and the only friend who would probably let me do it has the exact same case :|

Given how i'm running out of options at this point, though, i might as well reapply. If i'm lucky, they just botched the TIM application and I won't have bizarre underlying problems i'll have to pass to some poor person on craigslist.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Also is there any devices to properly mount the HDD the other way, power connections facing the back end? to free up space.

Thanks


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Also is there any devices to properly mount the HDD the other way, power connections facing the back end? to free up space.
> 
> Thanks


I might've mentioned before, Remove the very bottom single drive bay and mount the 4 drive bay with Velcro like I've done











You might be able to have the cables facing the rear?


----------



## afishy

Hello all,

After lots of reading and deliberation, I've decided to build a rig in the TJ-08e after I arrive at school in September. It will be used for web browsing and schoolwork, casual gaming + streaming, music production, and potentially video/photo editing. I will be multitasking on a dual 1920x1080 (or 1920x1200, if I can get a good deal on those 24 inch Dell monitors) setup.

Here are the components I have tentatively decided on, along with the reasoning behind the decisions:

CPU: *Intel Core i7-4790K* - although I probably won't be overclocking right away, I want the ability to do so in the future, if I find it necessary/useful. The 4790K seems much better than the 4770K, and I can get it for cheaper ($280) anyway, since I'm not far from a MicroCenter.

CPU cooler: *Corsair H80i* - again, this is just in case I want to eventually overclock the CPU. Plan on replacing the two stock fans with Noctua NF-F12s, for better and quieter cooling.

MB: *ASUS Maximus VII Gene* - solid motherboard as far as I can tell. I've probably done the least amount of research on the MB, but this one seems to have pretty good reviews.

RAM: Either *Crucial Ballistic Sport 2x8GB (DDR3-1600)* or *G-Skill Trident X 2x8GB (DDR3-2400)* - 16GB will probably be enough for me, but I want the ability to upgrade to 32GB if I so desire. Is the difference between these two worth $50? From what I've read about memory speeds, it doesn't seem like DDR3-2400 is that noticeable of a difference compared to DDR3-1600.

GPU: *EVGA GeForce GTX 770 2GB* - looks like a fantastic video card for the price (~$300).

PSU: *EVGA 220-G2-0750-XR (750W)* - might be overkill if I'm not overclocking, but if I do, will this be enough? Also, will the 180mm size fit inside the case without any trouble?

Well, I think that wraps it up for now - if any of you guys have feedback on this potential setup, I would love to hear it. Any help and tips would be much appreciated; this will be my first build, and I'm a bit nervous, to be honest!


----------



## psyclum

you've done your homework and selected good parts. however the only part that wouldn't fit is the PSU. according to newegg, the EVGA 220-G2-075-XR is 9 inches deep. that is too long for the TJ08-E. good PSU, just wrong dimensions for this case. may want to go back and revisit that decision.


----------



## afishy

Apparently, the Newegg info is wrong and the length is actually 7 inches (or so I read).


----------



## BadDad62

Hope your not using an optical drive









Pretty sure you can squeeze up to 190mm but will get one of my spares out after work this afternoon and measure it.


----------



## Dasa

yeah 190mm with a large odd is possible







but the leads from some psu may block odd install
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/6090
i would definitely recommend a shorter odd than the pioneer bdr 206


----------



## afishy

Thanks for the help guys, really appreciate it









Still deciding whether or not to put in an ODD, leaning towards not as I hardly ever use discs anymore but it could come in handy every once in a while.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afishy*
> 
> Thanks for the help guys, really appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still deciding whether or not to put in an ODD, leaning towards not as I hardly ever use discs anymore but it could come in handy every once in a while.


I've been using an external for years as it allowed another sata port and can share with the rest of the family.

200mm PSU WILL FIT









190mm is comfortable but 200mm will squeeze in an allow the top to go on


----------



## wigger

If I were you I would get an external ODD, something like this ASUS dvd burner.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Water loops,

Guy just wanted to get your feedback I have alway set my water loops as follows

Res - > pump - > rad (as this is there it's at its coldest point) - > CPU block - > gpu (if you have one) - > Res (then back again)
Does everyone do this loop?

Baddad62 - thanks for the psu detail as I was about to buy one to fit in the case. Is your case bent with that psu?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## [Adz]

RE PSU sizes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> TJ08-E Max PSU size is 185mm.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Water loops,
> 
> Guy just wanted to get your feedback I have alway set my water loops as follows
> 
> Res - > pump - > rad (as this is there it's at its coldest point) - > CPU block - > gpu (if you have one) - > Res (then back again)
> Does everyone do this loop?
> 
> Baddad62 - thanks for the psu detail as I was about to buy one to fit in the case. Is your case bent with that psu?
> 
> Thanks Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It is a little but the top panel still screws on fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> RE PSU sizes:


Yes the manual says Max 185mm but my 200mm 1200w fits in real life. It's like the manual says to have the PSU facing downwards


----------



## Dasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Water loops,
> Guy just wanted to get your feedback I have alway set my water loops as follows
> Res - > pump - > rad (as this is there it's at its coldest point) - > CPU block - > gpu (if you have one) - > Res (then back again)
> Does everyone do this loop?


That may be the ideal order but order makes stuff all difference and shouldnt be at the expense of extra bends or loop length
If the flow rate is half decent the difference after the water has been past cpu\gpu\pump should be under 1c
the one thing that does mater with loop order is res before and above the pump so that its easy to prime


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> A 250mm tube res will fit in the same position as mine (150mm) but without the pump attached.
> 
> You can fit a 200mm, 180mm in the front and still use the original 180mm fan.
> 
> A 120mm will fit in the rear internally and externally like mine


I have a 250mm Res i want to try which is a FrozenQ one, if not then i will have to but another one. if the 250mm res fits does that leave you with no room for additional cards like GPU or Raid?

I going to start off soon when i have all my parts in

I want the following from by build.

1) 5 x 3.5 drives and 1 x ssd
2) Watercooled but all internally and need the front drive bays
3) quite as possible (i bought a Seasonic X series hybrid PSU 760w / upgrade the front fan to the one recommended on here / some sound deading form / rear fan on rad will be Enermax TB Silence)

I have 7750 GPU passive or i might just use on-board GPU on the Intel 3770k the motherboard has VGA / DVI / Displayport / HDMI

The Ram is G Skills Trident X which you can remove the heatsink spreader for.

Thanks


----------



## Volkswagen

Hi,
Anyone that upgraded to the windowed side panel- if you want to sell your original panel please PM me- I will buy it







US only sellers.


----------



## Mampus

Just bought this case!









My Antec 900 finally meet its end



What a mess

When I receive this case, some screws are missing (e.g back of the motherboard tray, top cover PSU), kinda sad









Some "problems":

1. 180mm, semi modular PSU will be PITA to handle (heavily bend 24-pin cable is unavoidable)



2. Nearly no gap between my front 92mm fan with SATA connector



3. By looking at the audio connector, looks like I got the first batch (The 2nd batch IIRC have a recessed audio connector)



Noctua emblem and floppy drive


----------



## Jyve

+1 for the floppy drive!


----------



## a5ian300zx

I have done the fan just need to wait for the new res and then I can do the rest. The new fan is dead quite even with the Silverstone fan set in low this is still quite with more CFM. I left the led on as I kind of liked the look of it. I wish they could have sleeved the cables, I will try do this myself.

250mm res will fit providing you don't have any cards installed.

One thing I discovered is the rear fan section does not align with a 120mm rad you will have to put the fan first the attach the rad to the fan instead I'm guessing.

I gave some sound deading form I would apple to certain sections like the hdd as I will have 5 hdd.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkswagen

^^What Fan is that?


----------



## psyclum

phobya G-silent 18 700rpm


----------



## a5ian300zx

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_601&products_id=25936

The one above.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyve

That's the standard replacement for this case. The g silent is about as good as it gets for quiet yet still moving plenty of air.


----------



## pewterdragn

Hi folks - been lurking around for a while and finally getting ready to make some changes. Running a TJ08-E with a 4770K and ASUS Direct CUII R9 280x. Going for both power and quiet... so its a challenge. CPU was air cooled but was pushing crazy temps so I jumped to a Corsair H80i and it runs 40 celsius at max load and is wonderfully quiet. This GPU runs hot - high loads will push 90 degrees.

Here is the fun. Have a second 280x that I want to add, but doing so with no room between the cards just cooks them. The bottom card pushes 90+ degrees in minutes while gaming and the fan noise at full throttle is incredible. I've been able to hold the temps at 90, but its just not a solution. Looked at things like Kraken G10, but that requires another 120mm radiator (with no where to put it in the case). I've seen some custom loops in this thread that look amazing and am slowly reading through the 6000+ posts trying to piece together the parts I would need to build my own. I've never built a custom loop so learning as fast as possible.

You all have built some amazing machines. Hopefully I can add mine to the list.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterdragn*
> 
> Hi folks - been lurking around for a while and finally getting ready to make some changes. Running a TJ08-E with a 4770K and ASUS Direct CUII R9 280x. Going for both power and quiet... so its a challenge. CPU was air cooled but was pushing crazy temps so I jumped to a Corsair H80i and it runs 40 celsius at max load and is wonderfully quiet. This GPU runs hot - high loads will push 90 degrees.
> 
> Here is the fun. Have a second 280x that I want to add, but doing so with no room between the cards just cooks them. The bottom card pushes 90+ degrees in minutes while gaming and the fan noise at full throttle is incredible. I've been able to hold the temps at 90, but its just not a solution. Looked at things like Kraken G10, but that requires another 120mm radiator (with no where to put it in the case). I've seen some custom loops in this thread that look amazing and am slowly reading through the 6000+ posts trying to piece together the parts I would need to build my own. I've never built a custom loop so learning as fast as possible.
> 
> You all have built some amazing machines. Hopefully I can add mine to the list.


for the amount of heat you are talking about BadDad62 is the man you want to talk to. pick his brains, look at his builds in the past. he'll put you on the right path to deal with that much heat







just don't be surprised if your TJ08 grew some additional limbs on the outside







it will still look good. promise


----------



## pewterdragn

Thanks! I am going to try to stay inside the case if I can. I've seen some dual radiator setups that might just do it. I do think I've seen the one you are talking about with the external rear radiator! It looks crazy powerful! I'm just afraid I don't have room on my desk for it!









I'll keep reading and be on the lookout.


----------



## Mampus

@pewterdragn

Check out http://reviewstash.com/ ! He got TJ08-E in dual rad setup


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi, Are you graphics card water cooled? I would personally do custom water loop and get waterblocks on the gpu and get a really good double rad and rear rad and a D5 adjustable pump.

The make of the rad will depend what you are after in my current case 800d I have xspc 360rx rad I choose the specifically because of the fact it was one of the quiest at the time, but this cooled my CPU and my gpu ati 5770 which is old and runs hot without the block. But one thing g you have to take into account that gpu blocks can be expensive and once installed you cannot change you card that easy ie drain system and sometime change water loop and get newer card.

I have a ek supreme waterblock on mine with custom water jet plate and have two water temp sensors one at CPU and one at the hottest point in res with temp of around 33 Celsius.









Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> for the amount of heat you are talking about BadDad62 is the man you want to talk to. pick his brains, look at his builds in the past. he'll put you on the right path to deal with that much heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just don't be surprised if your TJ08 grew some additional limbs on the outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will still look good. promise


Thanks for the kind words mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterdragn*
> 
> Thanks! I am going to try to stay inside the case if I can. I've seen some dual radiator setups that might just do it. I do think I've seen the one you are talking about with the external rear radiator! It looks crazy powerful! I'm just afraid I don't have room on my desk for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep reading and be on the lookout.


Here's a few for your viewing pleasure









http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626

http://www.overclock.net/t/1263634/build-log-ninja-tj08e-cpu-gpu-loop-swiftech-apogee-drive-2

http://www.overclock.net/t/1255309/build-log-tj08b-e-silent-gaming

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353286/ocns-motm-may-2013-rog-gene-v-inspired-tj08-e-matx

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=995423

http://www.overclock.net/t/1364625/aww-yeah-its-build-time-tj08b-e-watercooled-build-log-complete

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015455

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=983549

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1008047


----------



## a5ian300zx

Some Awesome builds there,

Can't wait to start my one, won't be as good as these but will meet my needs







- just waiting for these damn parts to arrive.

Thanks


----------



## erzu

This may be a dumb question, but what's the biggest cooler someone has fit into this case? I just picked this case up because I wanted completely silent yet high end gaming. I just came from a 3770k, 780, inside a 250D water cooled. I gave that to my girlfriend and now I have a 4690k, Asus maximums gene VII, and a 780ti. I'm using a Noctua NH-U12S at the moment but it doesn't really fit any scheme. I wanted to see if the Cryorig R1 ultimate CPU cooler would fit. It matches a color scheme a lot better and it cools fantastically. I'll eventually be water cooling this as well.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but what's the biggest cooler someone has fit into this case? I just picked this case up because I wanted completely silent yet high end gaming. I just came from a 3770k, 780, inside a 250D water cooled. I gave that to my girlfriend and now I have a 4690k, Asus maximums gene VII, and a 780ti. I'm using a Noctua NH-U12S at the moment but it doesn't really fit any scheme. I wanted to see if the Cryorig R1 ultimate CPU cooler would fit. It matches a color scheme a lot better and it cools fantastically. I'll eventually be water cooling this as well.


size of the cooler matters little compared to the TIM and the application of the TIM. 4690k is a 88w TDP haswell chip. meaning the amount of heat is actually LOW but the thermal density is high. so the problem is NOT the ability of the cooler to remove 88w of heat but rather transferring that thermal density onto the cooler. higher thermal density = lower OC headroom because the limitation is at the TIM on both the HSF side as well as the IHS side.

with that said, ANY of the top end cooler would perform very similar in this task because all top end coolers can comfortably handle TDP 125w chips under OC loads. personally i favor the NH-D14 for its proven performance over the years as well as it's "smaller" size as a top performer. as we move forward in technology, (such as the upcoming die shrink of broadwell @14nm) the TDP will go down but thermal density will go up. meaning you will have an easier time cooling things down, but the problem is transferring that heat ONTO the HSF to be cooled.

the battle for OCing in the next 5 years is NOT in the size of the cooler but how exotic the TIM will be. afterall, we all know a lowly hyper212 can easily cool down a 95w TDP sandybridge so why would it have a hard time cooling down a 88w haswell *IF* you are able to transfer that heat ONTO the heatsink itself.







i see more people moving towards liquid metal @ OCN in the next 5 years or more


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> That's 4 x 3Tb in the optical bay ...
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> The top ones are mounted using a pair of Nexus DoubleTwin HDD mounts


Would it be possible to fit 2 HDs in the lower optical bay using the doubleTwin, as well as an optical drive in the top bay? 2xHD is higher than 1xOD, but from the bottom picture, the excess height appears to 'hang out' the bottom of the bay and doesn't conflict with anything vital.

Also, how does having this many drives together, almost touching (see top pic), in the optical bays, without a fan, cause any heat problems?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Would it be possible to fit 2 HDs in the lower optical bay using the doubleTwin, as well as an optical drive in the top bay? 2xHD is higher than 1xOD, but from the bottom picture, the excess height appears to 'hang out' the bottom of the bay and doesn't conflict with anything vital.
> 
> Also, how does having this many drives together, almost touching (see top pic), in the optical bays, without a fan, cause any heat problems?


I would think it possible, although I've never checked.

Never had an issue with heat, it might be because they're slower green(5400 rpm) HDDs

I do have a slim drive bracket that might be able to mount 2 3.5" HDDs in the optical bay, i'll try to find it an let you know









http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_1290_1289&products_id=19607


----------



## pewterdragn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a few for your viewing pleasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1263634/build-log-ninja-tj08e-cpu-gpu-loop-swiftech-apogee-drive-2
> ...


Thanks for the links, BadDad62. I think this build is similar to what I am looking for, except I need to figure out how to work in a second GPU. It seems easiest to hook the two GPUs in a series between the RADs, but haven't figured out if I'd be pushing too much heat from the first card into the second. Even if that works, it will be pretty tight to work the tubing between the cards.

I do have the CPU running on an H80i. I could devote the custom loop to both GPUs and leave the CPU alone by running two independent systems, but kind of like the RAD/Block/RAD/Block setup in this example.


----------



## pewterdragn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Here's an example of what you can do with full custom watercooling in the TJ08E my rig.


hyp36rmax, would you be willing to share how you did this? Your dual GPU setup looks exactly (better) then I was picturing in my head!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterdragn*
> 
> hyp36rmax, would you be willing to share how you did this? Your dual GPU setup looks exactly (better) then I was picturing in my head!


Sure! What would you like to know?


----------



## erzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erzu*
> 
> This may be a dumb question, but what's the biggest cooler someone has fit into this case? I just picked this case up because I wanted completely silent yet high end gaming. I just came from a 3770k, 780, inside a 250D water cooled. I gave that to my girlfriend and now I have a 4690k, Asus maximums gene VII, and a 780ti. I'm using a Noctua NH-U12S at the moment but it doesn't really fit any scheme. I wanted to see if the Cryorig R1 ultimate CPU cooler would fit. It matches a color scheme a lot better and it cools fantastically. I'll eventually be water cooling this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> size of the cooler matters little compared to the TIM and the application of the TIM.
Click to expand...

Well I more interested because of ascetics. I have a noctua nh-u12s on my 4690k on a Asus z97 gene VII. I wanted the Cryorig r1 ultimate because of the way it looked. That's why I was curious if 168mm would fit. Any clue if it would?


----------



## pewterdragn

If I can see in the picture, you have:

CPU Block/Pump -> Res -> Bottom GPU -> Top GPU -> Large Rad -> Small Rad? It looks like you have the two GPU blocks connected with a Male-Male connector?

Did you publish a build log with this setup? I wasn't able to find one searching posts.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterdragn*
> 
> If I can see in the picture, you have:
> 
> CPU Block/Pump -> Res -> Bottom GPU -> Top GPU -> Large Rad -> Small Rad? It looks like you have the two GPU blocks connected with a Male-Male connector?
> 
> Did you publish a build log with this setup? I wasn't able to find one searching posts.


I had planned on a build log, however I've been a bit side tracked







Just to think my original build started in a Silverstone GD05 HTPC case.

My loop starts with the Swiftech MicroRev reservoir => Swiftech Apogee Drive II CPU/Block/Pump => Swiftech 120mm Radiator => Magicool 180mm Radiator => Swiftech Komodo 7900 (HD7970 CrossFireX) connected with a male fitting









I'll definitely get a build log started for the next revision when I plan on an X99 setup with CrossfireX R9 290X's... Stay tuned... currently rebuilding my SG05 build into a Elite 130... lol


----------



## p4444

I just registered here, I chose the TJ08-E because of this thread!

Thanks guys for the inspiration!

I have just started a thread to get some advice and help on the build. To keep it short here the main thing I am wondering about is the cooler. I will be using Asus Rampage Gene IV and a Noctua nh-d14 or nh-d15. I would like to get the d15, but from looking multiple times for info if it will fit I understand it will, only if the card is in the upper slot.

Is this the case? If yes, how would that affect the GPU. I will be probably getting a Titan and plan to use it for GPU rendering so it will be used heavily.

More details on the build:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1507578/3d-rendering-workstation-build-advice-needed

Thanks!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4444*
> 
> I just registered here, I chose the TJ08-E because of this thread!
> 
> Thanks guys for the inspiration!
> 
> I have just started a thread to get some advice and help on the build. To keep it short here the main thing I am wondering about is the cooler. I will be using Asus Rampage Gene IV and a Noctua nh-d14 or nh-d15. I would like to get the d15, but from looking multiple times for info if it will fit I understand it will, only if the card is in the upper slot.
> 
> Is this the case? If yes, how would that affect the GPU. I will be probably getting a Titan and plan to use it for GPU rendering so it will be used heavily.
> 
> More details on the build:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1507578/3d-rendering-workstation-build-advice-needed
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome aboard! I look forward to your build


----------



## Qrash

I answered you in your build's thread. Good luck and remember to post some photos here when it's done.


----------



## p4444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I answered you in your build's thread. Good luck and remember to post some photos here when it's done.


I definitely will! It will take a while until done though.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## one80

I've owned my TJ08e for ever and it's been through a good half a dozen setups to the current build. I've been really impressed with the quality (mines had a decent bashing here and there) and how flexible it is, especially for the cost.

Currently running the setup in my sig, which I think is a pretty good testament to what can be squeezed in this case, and BTW a 200mm PSU will fit


















Sorry for the poor quality photo...


----------



## Works4me

After Gathering all the parts i finally got to cutting the MB tray and assembling the parts to measure that everything fits , luckily my initial measurements were accurate as the GPU reaches within 2mm of the "pull" fan of the front rad








Now i just need to decide if i'll use my Acrylic tubing ( 12/16 ) or the standard 1/2ID 3/4OD red primochill tubes for this one














Forget that you've seen me use a stock cooler , it's just for the measurements









More to come...

Works4me


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> After Gathering all the parts i finally got to cutting the MB tray and assembling the parts to measure that everything fits , luckily my initial measurements were accurate as the GPU reaches within 2mm of the "pull" fan of the front rad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i just need to decide if i'll use my Acrylic tubing ( 12/16 ) or the standard 1/2ID 3/4OD red primochill tubes for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget that you've seen me use a stock cooler , it's just for the measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come...
> 
> Works4me


+1~!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I've owned my TJ08e for ever and it's been through a good half a dozen setups to the current build. I've been really impressed with the quality (mines had a decent bashing here and there) and how flexible it is, especially for the cost.
> 
> Currently running the setup in my sig, which I think is a pretty good testament to what can be squeezed in this case, and BTW a 200mm PSU will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo...


+1~!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I've owned my TJ08e for ever and it's been through a good half a dozen setups to the current build. I've been really impressed with the quality (mines had a decent bashing here and there) and how flexible it is, especially for the cost.
> 
> Currently running the setup in my sig, which I think is a pretty good testament to what can be squeezed in this case, and BTW a 200mm PSU will fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality photo...


Nice work "one80" looks pretty tight in there







, yes a 200mm psu does fit











here's one I prepared earlier


----------



## one80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Nice work "one80" looks pretty tight in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , yes a 200mm psu does fit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's one I prepared earlier


Nice one







I'm surprised they didn't move the "kink" in the frame to allow for a longer PSU, as it wouldn't have impacted on the 5.25" bays?

Yes, quite a squeeze - but still maintain OK temps with my 3960X running @ 4.8,so I'm happy enough









I see you're from the same place as me also


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't move the "kink" in the frame to allow for a longer PSU, as it wouldn't have impacted on the 5.25" bays?
> 
> Yes, quite a squeeze - but still maintain OK temps with my 3960X running @ 4.8,so I'm happy enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're from the same place as me also


So you are the 180 here in Adelaide and OCAU?









On OCAU I'm "BigDave"

That was pretty much my thoughts when I measured up the PSU


----------



## slypenguin0

Hi guys! I am joining the club!







Thank you all for your help in making the decision to snatch this case. Awesome little community.
All parts listed below arrived last week... I'm just waiting on my ebay'd Gigabyte WForce 280x. The guy sent it late so I've had to wait an extra 4 days. Should be here today.
i5-4690K
Hyper 212 EVO (with Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-3 120mmx25mm Ultra Silent Bionic Blade Fan - 1900 RPM - 26.5 dBA)
Asus Z97M-PLUS Micro ATX
G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB SSD
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
*Silverstone TJ08B-EW MicroATX*
PSU SeaSonic 620W
HP NV23(E1K96AA#ABA) 23.0" x2
CM Storm QuickFire TK (MX Cherry Brown)
SteelSeries Rival Wired Optical
Speakers Cyber Acoustics CA-3602 30W 2.1ch

P.S. Any suggestions on checking the integrity of the used GPU when I get it? Run GPUZ I'd assume and compare values.
P.S.S. I'll only have the front 180mm fan and the one on my cpu cooler: should I have the 120mm in push or pull? Anyone else rocking less than 3 fans?


----------



## Works4me

Another Build update ....
draining port added at the outer back of the case and all the hardware is installed for tube fittings magnetic acrylic window cutting and fitting are also done , haven't decided if i'm going to use acrylic or regular tubing ( got both )


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Another Build update ....
> draining port added at the outer back of the case and all the hardware is installed for tube fittings magnetic acrylic window cutting and fitting are also done , haven't decided if i'm going to use acrylic or regular tubing ( got both )


It all looks amazing! A part from those 2 stickers :/


----------



## Works4me

i'm getting rid of those stickers







, they are actually from my previous build in this case .


----------



## Qrash

The side looks great. Can you provide some details about how you made it? Is the frame the metal side panel? Please include a photo to show the magnets.


----------



## Jyve

If I had to guess it's strips of magnetic tape?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Another Build update ....
> draining port added at the outer back of the case and all the hardware is installed for tube fittings magnetic acrylic window cutting and fitting are also done , haven't decided if i'm going to use acrylic or regular tubing ( got both )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great build buddy! Nice to know that there are more brave souls with multi-GPU in this case. It was made for as a water-cooled MATX beast!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> If I had to guess it's strips of magnetic tape?


Ding Ding Ding ......


----------



## Jyve

I did the same on mine. Gives it a nice border. The smoke looks better on yours than my clear though.


----------



## Qrash

Yes, I did it this way too, but mine seems to stick out more than yours. I might look for some thinner plexiglass.

Another Idea I had to reduce the amount that the windows sticks out is as follows: Place 6 small rectangular pieces of magnetic tape to the inside of the window, 3 at the top edge and 3 at the bottom edge so that they fit inside the 6 small holes in the top and bottom edges of the case. Then, place 6 short lengths of magnetic tape on the inner side of the metal edges so that the tape covers the 6 holes. Then when you place the plexiglass onto the side of the case, the 6 small pieces on the plexiglass fit into the case's 6 holes and stick to the magnetic tape on the other side of those holes. Does that make sense? Maybe I could do this with Velcro instead.


----------



## Jyve

Or duct tape ☺


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Another Build update ....
> draining port added at the outer back of the case and all the hardware is installed for tube fittings magnetic acrylic window cutting and fitting are also done , haven't decided if i'm going to use acrylic or regular tubing ( got both )


looks great I like the 3.5" scythe fan controller do you have a picture of the device on?

I still waiting for my final part to arrive which is Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT for temp monitoring but did look for a 3.5" bay LCD fan controller.

Thanks


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> looks great I like the 3.5" scythe fan controller do you have a picture of the device on?
> 
> I still waiting for my final part to arrive which is Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT for temp monitoring but did look for a 3.5" bay LCD fan controller.
> 
> Thanks


I'll try to complete the tubing this weekend ( still got a couple of fittings that are supposed to arrive today ) and upload a picture of the finished product

Just a recap of the build so far :
*Hardware :*
Asus Maximus VII Gene
Core i7 4790k
Corsair Dominator 2x8gb 1866mhz
2 X Sapphire R9 290
Coolermaster V1000 1000w PSU
Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
2TB seagate 2.5"
Silverstone TJ08B-E
*Cooling :*
180mm Magicool Radiator ( 35mm deep )
120mm Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 ( 60mm deep )
Monsoon S2 dual bay D5 Pump/reservoir Combo ( red version )
Alphacool D5-VPP655 Pump
Dual 180mm Phobya G-silent 700rpm ( push/pull for front rad )
Dual 120mm Phobya NB-ELOOP 1800rpm ( push/pull for back rad )
2 x EK-FC R9-290X - Nickel (Rev.2.0) ( waterblocks for R9 290 GPU )
Ek Supremacy Nickel ( CPU waterblock )

Work done on the case :
Full Side window
Back Drain port

More to come .....


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> I'll try to complete the tubing this weekend ( still got a couple of fittings that are supposed to arrive today ) and upload a picture of the finished product
> 
> Just a recap of the build so far :
> *Hardware :*
> Asus Maximus VII Gene
> Core i7 4790k
> Corsair Dominator 2x8gb 1866mhz
> 2 X Sapphire R9 290
> Coolermaster V1000 1000w PSU
> Samsung 840 EVO 500gb
> 2TB seagate 2.5"
> Silverstone TJ08B-E
> *Cooling :*
> 180mm Magicool Radiator ( 35mm deep )
> 120mm Alphacool Nexxxos UT60 ( 60mm deep )
> Monsoon S2 dual bay D5 Pump/reservoir Combo ( red version )
> Alphacool D5-VPP655 Pump
> Dual 180mm Phobya G-silent 700rpm ( push/pull for front rad )
> Dual 120mm Phobya NB-ELOOP 1800rpm ( push/pull for back rad )
> 2 x EK-FC R9-290X - Nickel (Rev.2.0) ( waterblocks for R9 290 GPU )
> Ek Supremacy Nickel ( CPU waterblock )
> 
> Work done on the case :
> Full Side window
> Back Drain port
> 
> More to come .....


Great setup! I have a similar rebuild in the works, however i'm planning to replace my Magicool 180, Swiftech MCR120XP, Crossfire 7970's, for an Alphacool 180 UT45, Alphacool 120 UT60, Crossfire 290X, and Asus Maximus Rampage V X99 when it's released.

Keep you updates coming! Loving it!


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Great setup! I have a similar rebuild in the works, however i'm planning to replace my Magicool 180, Swiftech MCR120XP, Crossfire 7970's, for an Alphacool 180 UT45, Alphacool 120 UT60, Crossfire 290X, and Asus Maximus Rampage V X99 when it's released.
> 
> Keep you updates coming! Loving it!


Just a heads up , with the Alphacool XT45 you wont be able to go push/pull unless you get 25mm deep 180mm fans

Btw , i'm also in the works of building another rig using X99 and my new "already on it's way" 5930K , i just need to decide which case and motherboard to use
and since i love the TJ08B-E so much i was thinking on the RV04 and get a dual 180 rad for it , since the much prettier FT04 is not sold in my country for some reason ( probably unexplained fear of aluminum







)
for the board i'm thinking of getting is the MSI X99S GAMING 7 , i'm not willing to shell that much for the ASUS X99 DELUXE and for some reason the ASROCK X99M killer micro atx is priced the same as the fully loaded MSI over here .

but we're deviating from the subject , i'll finish my TJ08B-E first and then we'll see


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

I might put Hotswap at the front bays or do you guy thing aqua computer pro 5?





Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I might put Hotswap at the front bays or do you guy thing aqua computer pro 5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


iVOte for the Aquacomputer Pro 5


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> looks great I like the 3.5" scythe fan controller do you have a picture of the device on?
> 
> I still waiting for my final part to arrive which is Aqua Computer Aquaero 5 LT for temp monitoring but did look for a 3.5" bay LCD fan controller.
> 
> Thanks


There you go ...

Btw , i finished the acrylic bending and fitting but it turns out that my "clear" coolant was a bit in the sun and now looks like a bottle of urine which is not the theme i was going for

i can either order some more and that would delay the build for a couple of weeks or use the UV blue coolant i've got .


----------



## Works4me

Bought some distilled water and testing everything for 6 hours now , all seems fine , the system is ultra quiet ( the D5 vario is set to 2 ) my 250D build sound like a 50' tractor next to this one


----------



## Works4me

All Done , here are some Quick pics , i'll be sure to shoot some good ones sometimes next week


----------



## Jyve

Really dig that acrylic tubing. Gives it that steampunk look.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> All Done , here are some Quick pics , i'll be sure to shoot some good ones sometimes next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jakethesnake438

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> All Done , here are some Quick pics , i'll be sure to shoot some good ones sometimes next week






So beautiful man, I regret giving my TJ08 to my girlfriend


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> All Done , here are some Quick pics , i'll be sure to shoot some good ones sometimes next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks GREAT!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> 
> So beautiful man, I regret giving my TJ08 to my girlfriend


haha mine is sitting in my closet, I get tempted to use it again every now n then.


----------



## Flowwwie

My beautiful machine








http://imageshack.com/f/eyKvT01yj
http://imageshack.com/f/eyADcpQRj
http://imageshack.com/f/eypwBZ8Ej
http://imageshack.com/f/ippmuVyDj


----------



## a5ian300zx

That looks great, loving all the colour themes.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR-e

Hello,

Looking to revisit my TJ08-E in the closet, I've noticed that there's an official side window now? Would someone be able to link me on where to purchase the side panel only?

Thanks!


----------



## fakeblood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Looking to revisit my TJ08-E in the closet, I've noticed that there's an official side window now? Would someone be able to link me on where to purchase the side panel only?
> 
> Thanks!


Might have to contact ss direct


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flowwwie*
> 
> My beautiful machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.com/f/eyKvT01yj


love that lime green theme you got going on there , did You Ditch the front ap181 ? no fans whatsoever ?

BTW , i got a RV04 coming in tomorrow , yes i know , not the best looking case but i'll do a makeover anyway ( starting with that front door ) i just love the TJ08 layout so much that it's hard for me to pick another case , there's also a 5930k on it's way and i was thinking of going with the Gigabyte x99 UD5 ..... what do you think ?

Oh , and there's also one of these bad boys on it's way

going push\pull with a 180x360 rad seems sweet to me


----------



## Flowwwie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> love that lime green theme you got going on there , did You Ditch the front ap181 ? no fans whatsoever ?
> 
> BTW , i got a RV04 coming in tomorrow , yes i know , not the best looking case but i'll do a makeover anyway ( starting with that front door ) i just love the TJ08 layout so much that it's hard for me to pick another case , there's also a 5930k on it's way and i was thinking of going with the Gigabyte x99 UD5 ..... what do you think ?
> 
> Oh , and there's also one of these bad boys on it's way
> 
> going push\pull with a 180x360 rad seems sweet to me


Thanks







I found a paint to perfecetly match the gigabyte green
You bet your ass i ditched the ap181! after i broke it







but i noticed 0c difference in temperature without it. And it was noisy-ish. So its staying off








i5 3570k 4.4ghz 1.2v 75c mac intel burn test. 70c max gaming . good to me









some more pictures of the sleeving (E22 telios)


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flowwwie*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a paint to perfecetly match the gigabyte green
> You bet your ass i ditched the ap181! after i broke it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i noticed 0c difference in temperature without it. And it was noisy-ish. So its staying off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 3570k 4.4ghz 1.2v 75c mac intel burn test. 70c max gaming . good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more pictures of the sleeving (E22 telios)


Nice , you just let the drive hang there like i did , it's a ssd , it can take it


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Nice , you just let the drive hang there like i did , it's a ssd , it can take it


the ssd doesn't have to just hang there. you can screw it through the square cutouts behind the mobo


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> the ssd doesn't have to just hang there. you can screw it through the square cutouts behind the mobo


That's true but if you'll want to replace the drive then the motherboard would have to be removed for that , and once it's water cooled with acrylic tubing it'll be kind of hard to remove it .
you can also use magnet stripes , they are pretty week and do not effect the SSD


----------



## FreeSombrero

So this is my first post, I hope it's in the right place.

First off, beautiful thread y'all got going here - really helpful. That said, I still have a few questions (it's kinda hard to go through the entire thing and try to cull together knowledge).

I'm planning on putting together something like this:

- G3258 oc'ed to around 4.0ghz, using a Hyper 212x
- MSI Twin Frozr 280x
- Z97M board
- TJ08-E

I'm pretty set on the G3258 - seems like the best bang for my buck right now, and I gotta make my bucks BANG real loud. Hopefully I can upgrade to an i7 when those start hitting the second hand market around here, but for now, I'm going for maximum performance/minimum moolah.

So basically, an air cooled, mid-tier, gaming oriented setup. It'll be in the living room, so I'd like for it to be quietish, but it really doesn't need to be crazy silent - will only be running when it's putting out sound anyway. Big question is whether I'm cramming too much heat into the case? Should I go for a cheaper GPU (a cheaper CPU does not exist, a cheaper mobo means limiting upgrades down the line) and switch to low end AIO watercooling? If I have the Hyper212 set up to pull, do I need an exhaust fan? How can I help the GPU not melt? What is Life?

Also, of course, any other questions/comments you can come up with will help.

Thanks in advance+sorry if this isn't where you ask these kinds of questions


----------



## Flowwwie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> Nice , you just let the drive hang there like i did , it's a ssd , it can take it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> That's true but if you'll want to replace the drive then the motherboard would have to be removed for that , and once it's water cooled with acrylic tubing it'll be kind of hard to remove it .
> you can also use magnet stripes , they are pretty week and do not effect the SSD


Its actually stuck on with double sided sticky tape


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeSombrero*
> 
> So basically, an air cooled, mid-tier, gaming oriented setup. It'll be in the living room, so I'd like for it to be quietish, but it really doesn't need to be crazy silent - will only be running when it's putting out sound anyway. Big question is whether I'm cramming too much heat into the case? Should I go for a cheaper GPU (a cheaper CPU does not exist, a cheaper mobo means limiting upgrades down the line) and switch to low end AIO watercooling? If I have the Hyper212 set up to pull, do I need an exhaust fan? How can I help the GPU not melt? What is Life?


you greatly underestimate the design of the TJ08-E as well as the cooling power of the AP181 fan









you only need to worry about heat if you are going with SLi/Xfire in the TJ08-E


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> you greatly underestimate the design of the TJ08-E as well as the cooling power of the AP181 fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you only need to worry about heat if you are going with SLi/Xfire in the TJ08-E


My 4790k with crossfired 290's are really cool ( watercooled of course but still ) it's one of the best matx around:thumb:


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

How is everyone mounting their psu upside as the correct way for my seasonic would be the fan facing the top vent.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> How is everyone mounting their psu upside as the correct way for my seasonic would be the fan facing the top vent.


I'm not sure I understand, but I'll try to answer. Yes, your Seasonic should be mounted with the fan facing upwards. This will keep the PS components cooler and thus the fan will spin less. The PS opening at the rear of the case has extra holes for the 4 fastening screws that permit mounting with the fan facing up or down. Some members have chosen to mount with the fan facing downwards to help exhaust warm air.


----------



## PhilWrir

Random question im having a little trouble figuring out.

Im probably going to be ditching my Khuler 920 in favor of going back to Air cooling, but i'm stumped on what my best choice is for such a small case.

Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## pewterdragn

Why go back to air if you're already setup? I want to get to water but need to save up for the custom GPU blocks on my Asus R9 280X Direct CUII... they aren't reference layout


----------



## khemist

Back on air cooling with the GTX 980.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Random question im having a little trouble figuring out.
> 
> Im probably going to be ditching my Khuler 920 in favor of going back to Air cooling, but i'm stumped on what my best choice is for such a small case.
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations?


What kind of OC are you running? And is this a short term change or long term? Personally I had to get an air cooler asap when my h220 pump died (rma in the works) so I picked up a CM hyper 212evo and really have been surprised how its been able to handle my 2700k/4.8ghz/1.392v during gaming. Its not a long term cooler but it hasnt hindered my overclock. It wouldnt take stress testing but I can run some loops from the asus realbench to let you know what I get if your doing more than gaming.

In 86F ambient temps, with the sp120HP fans at 100% in p/p my max peak temps were 64-65c. I noticed at 60% peak temps seemed the same as well when gaming (bf3 and bf4 64p multiplayer).

I have been daydreaming of some of the phanteks coolers as well but between having tall memory and not wanting to loose my first pci-e slot, its been tough looking to air as a replacement to my h220 when it comes back.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> What kind of OC are you running? And is this a short term change or long term? Personally I had to get an air cooler asap when my h220 pump died (rma in the works) so I picked up a CM hyper 212evo and really have been surprised how its been able to handle my 2700k/4.8ghz/1.392v during gaming. Its not a long term cooler but it hasnt hindered my overclock. It wouldnt take stress testing but I can run some loops from the asus realbench to let you know what I get if your doing more than gaming.
> 
> In 86F ambient temps, with the sp120HP fans at 100% in p/p my max peak temps were 64-65c. I noticed at 60% peak temps seemed the same as well when gaming (bf3 and bf4 64p multiplayer).
> 
> I have been daydreaming of some of the phanteks coolers as well but between having tall memory and not wanting to loose my first pci-e slot, its been tough looking to air as a replacement to my h220 when it comes back.


4.8 @ 1.29

And im thinking long term.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.29
> 
> And im thinking long term.


I see. Well we have 165mm to play with here. Im probably as confused as you are because I havent run any of the coolers Im going to mention, but there are clear top dogs, the problem is when you cant fit one, the mid range is much more grey.

Top dogs are the noctua d15 (loose pci-e slot on matx but accepts tall memory)/165mm tall with fan/160mm tall w/o, d14 SHOULD clear your pci-e slot and since low pro mem should be ok 160mm tall with and without fans, phanteks ph-tc14pe looks like it just barely misses the pci-e slot but might be too tall at 170mm with fans 160mm w/o fans. The silver arrow also is popular but the 2011 extreme version at least is too tall I think for the side panel and will cost you the pci-e slot if I recall.

Personally because of all the loop holes, I was thinking about trying out the phanteks ph-tc12dx, single tower with 4 heat pipes, 157mm tall. One member has one on his 3770k at 4.6ghz and was happy with performance, I just dont know how much better it will be over the 212evo. I have been studying every review and chart on SOoooo many air coolers its hard to get accurate results. One site will list one cooler like 3c better than another, but on another web page the same coolers perform the other way around.

Good thing is as long as its at least the quality of a CM hyper 212evo, you will be ok. Obviously the evo is a budget cooler at $35, but performs well and hopefully the performance only gets better from there on out.

Any cooler your interested in, see if hardocp has a review on it, they show them installed on atx AND matx on a maximus mobo which is great for pci-e clearance. At least my iv gene-z only has 16x in the first slot and only 8x in the second even if one is used apparently.


----------



## Qrash

...also, Silent PC Review has just updated their list of recommended heatsinks. Another good list can be found at FrostyTech where there are separate lists for Low Temperature and Low Noise.


----------



## 16mk16

Help me please.
Can I buy *Noctua NH-U14S* to this case? Is Noctua NH-U14S fit in silverstone tj08b-e?
Thanks!


----------



## Qrash

According to Noctua the NH-U14S is 165 mm tall, which matches the TJ08-E's height limit. So, it should just fit.


----------



## mooseslayer

make a plexi


----------



## madwolfa

So I've ditched my ASUS 780 DirectCU II and going to try reference GTX 980. Never liked the temps inside my case with the open air ASUS... and the fact I had to crank up the AP181 to get the heat out.

Will see how it goes.


----------



## pewterdragn

Yeah DirectCU II was great idea when I planned to aircool, but now it hurts.


----------



## a5ian300zx

I'm still in the process of fitting mine as I came across some issues.

As I want all my water cooling to be inside the case along with all the hard drives populated. I bought a aquacomputer res with d5 pump attachment which will be mounted onto the fan initially until I found out I could not mount my single rad black Ice GT Stealth 120 gen two to the back of the case so I had to mount the fan first and then the rad but then my res and d5 pump combo does not fit due to the spacing of the threads. So now I have sold my black Ice GT Gen Two Stealth 120 and bought a XSPC ex120 which has wider fittings thread and hopefully will align up for the rear of the case.

If not then I will go with just a small 100mm res and attach the d5 back onto my Ek top for d5.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## markytrigger

put some acrylic in hdd to have space below


----------



## thetechguy21

Here are some Pictures of my Z97 Computer upgrade

Parts:
Z97M OC FORMULA
INTEL CORE I7-4790K
16GB GSKILL 2133 RIPJAW Z
MSI R9-270X
CORSAIR H100I
CORSAIR RM650W
CRUCIAL M550 256GB
2X NOCTUA NF-F12


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> I'm still in the process of fitting mine as I came across some issues.
> 
> As I want all my water cooling to be inside the case along with all the hard drives populated. I bought a aquacomputer res with d5 pump attachment which will be mounted onto the fan initially until I found out I could not mount my single rad black Ice GT Stealth 120 gen two to the back of the case so I had to mount the fan first and then the rad but then my res and d5 pump combo does not fit due to the spacing of the threads. So now I have sold my black Ice GT Gen Two Stealth 120 and bought a XSPC ex120 which has wider fittings thread and hopefully will align up for the rear of the case.
> 
> If not then I will go with just a small 100mm res and attach the d5 back onto my Ek top for d5.
> 
> Thanks Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Pretty much the only way you'll mount a 120mm in this case. apart from having the fan inside and rad on the outside.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markytrigger*
> 
> put some acrylic in hdd to have space below


A mate and I discussed this idea recently but using 2.5" HDDs


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi,

I am slowly getting there lol.

So i have managed to Mount the rad to the back of the case. I had to change my raf to xspc ex120 which mounts well and have well spaced out g1/4. I have also changed the fan to a slim silent g one.










I am still deciding if I want to keep the raid setup or just replace with like a 500gb ssd the make it look more neat.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am slowly getting there lol.
> 
> So i have managed to Mount the rad to the back of the case. I had to change my raf to xspc ex120 which mounts well and have well spaced out g1/4. I have also changed the fan to a slim silent g one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still deciding if I want to keep the raid setup or just replace with like a 500gb ssd the make it look more neat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadDad62

I have to say I've never like the HDD bays in the original location, I'd go with a SSD for the boot/windows and a larger for everything else. it's too untidy looking trying to get so much in there.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I have to say I've never like the HDD bays in the original location, I'd go with a SSD for the boot/windows and a larger for everything else. it's too untidy looking trying to get so much in there.


Yeah, I just took the cage out altogether and mounted my HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs are behind the motherboard):


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yeah, I just took the cage out altogether and mounted my HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs are behind the motherboard):


I needed to keep mine but mounted the in a different orientation, after all it is a server









8 x 3Tb Hard Drives, 4 in the HDD bay and 4 in the optical bays.


----------



## madwolfa

Got my GTX 980. I don't think I'm going back to open air ever again. Not in mATX setup anyway.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Got my GTX 980. I don't think I'm going back to open air ever again. Not in mATX setup anyway.


Awesome setup with the GTX 980

Some one gets it!







As long as you have a good flow of air you'll be fine with an open cooler for a single GPU, however SLI / CrossfireX, reference blowers tend to be much more efficient especially with such a narrow gap between the cards in a MATX. I still vouch for water-cooling in this scenario though


----------



## madwolfa

To have a decent airflow in TJ08-E one would have to crank up the front fan (which is noisy), otherwise it's getting real toasty with open air cards. I figured I'd rather crank up the blower and the system ends up quieter and cooler overall. Also I only need to really crank it up under heavy OC and intense gaming. Most of the time I leave it on factory Auto, which is virtually inaudible. And I no longer care about 180mm fan, having it permanently fixed @500 RPM or something.


----------



## khemist

980 block now installed.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> 980 block now installed.


That's sexy looking


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thetechguy21*
> 
> Here are some Pictures of my Z97 Computer upgrade
> 
> Parts:
> Z97M OC FORMULA
> INTEL CORE I7-4790K
> 16GB GSKILL 2133 RIPJAW Z
> MSI R9-270X
> CORSAIR H100I
> CORSAIR RM650W
> CRUCIAL M550 256GB
> 2X NOCTUA NF-F12


How did you get the double radiator to mount in the front? Looks like the bottom fans are mounted way lower than the actual mounting points.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> How did you get the double radiator to mount in the front? Looks like the bottom fans are mounted way lower than the actual mounting points.


That looks like its the silverstone ps07 which has dual 120's up front.


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> That looks like its the silverstone ps07 which has dual 120's up front.


ah ok lol that explains why i was looking inside my case with confusion, i would have immediately sold my H60 for a double rad. lol


----------



## konda

I used to mount my H100 to the front 180 with these diy adapters:


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Yeah, I just took the cage out altogether and mounted my HDDs on the floor of the case (SSDs are behind the motherboard):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to keep mine but mounted the in a different orientation, after all it is a server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 x 3Tb Hard Drives, 4 in the HDD bay and 4 in the optical bays.
Click to expand...

Baddad62 do you have a raid card for the hdd as your is a server? Or have you got them as jbod?

I have taken my hdd out and removed the raid card to get very it a more clean look and replaced with with one 3tb drive as I have a NAS drive to.

I will take some more pics of mine once I am Finished.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Baddad62 do you have a raid card for the hdd as your is a server? Or have you got them as jbod?
> 
> I have taken my hdd out and removed the raid card to get very it a more clean look and replaced with with one 3tb drive as I have a NAS drive to.
> 
> I will take some more pics of mine once I am Finished.
> 
> Thanks Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


"a5ian300zx" I'm just using Jbod to keep things simple, I've even got rid SSD "C" drive and use a partition on one of the 3Tb drives.


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> how much space is between the lower Edge of the 5.25" ODD Slot and the floor of the Case ?
> IF my Aqualis Base + DDC Top + DDC would fit in there, This would be my next case


Could anyone do me a favour and meashure how much space there is ?


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flowwwie*
> 
> My beautiful machine


I LOVE that muted green color man, looks really nice yet still classy.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-HS*


Really digging your build! What did you use for the radiator standoffs?


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> how much space is between the lower Edge of the 5.25" ODD Slot and the floor of the Case ?
> IF my Aqualis Base + DDC Top + DDC would fit in there, This would be my next case
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone do me a favour and meashure how much space there is ?
Click to expand...

Hi,

Payment have aquacomputer aqualis base with d5 pump attachment inside my case and in the front bay I have aquacomputer aquaero 5 Pro and one single Hotswap base.

In the Hotswap base i have 1 x3tb drive and the ssd mounted on top of it. In the case for have no other hdd but was thinking of doing what Baddad62 has done with the drives mounted upwards.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Payment have aquacomputer aqualis base with d5 pump attachment inside my case and in the front bay I have aquacomputer aquaero 5 Pro and one single Hotswap base.
> 
> In the Hotswap base i have 1 x3tb drive and the ssd mounted on top of it. In the case for have no other hdd but was thinking of doing what Baddad62 has done with the drives mounted upwards.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Well I´ve got some problems to understand what you are trying to tell me.
I´ve allready a plan of the how and where I can put my stuff in the case (top odd slot a silverstone 4x2.5" bay which can hold a slim slot in odd, underneath my aquaero.

The question is, WILL my Aqualis with DDC Base fit between the casefloor and the lower edge of the odd/5.25" slot
Therefore I´d nee a quite a exact measurement of the avaliable space.
With a 90° fitting on top of the Aqualis I need about 280-285mm heightwhise


----------



## MAD-HS

I used these ones: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/halterungen/807/phobya-abstandshalter-schwarz-34mm-4-stueck-m3


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAD-HS*
> 
> I used these ones: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/radiatoren/halterungen/807/phobya-abstandshalter-schwarz-34mm-4-stueck-m3


Thanks!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> The question is, WILL my Aqualis with DDC Base fit between the casefloor and the lower edge of the odd/5.25" slot
> Therefore I´d nee a quite a exact measurement of the avaliable space.
> With a 90° fitting on top of the Aqualis I need about 280-285mm heightwhise


Well, I measured the distance to be 192 mm in my case. That's from the floor of the case to the bottom of the lowest ODD BAY. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Could anyone do me a favour and meashure how much space there is ?




From the floor to bottom optical bays 27cm/ 127mm


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> From the floor to bottom optical bays 27cm/ 127mm


Guys you´r confusing me.
@BadDad thx for the piccie, to which distance do the 127mm relate ?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> From the floor to bottom optical bays 27cm/ 127mm


Wut? 27cm = 270mm. Where's the 127mm coming from?

Mike, if you don't have an answer by this evening, I'll measure mine after work and let you know


----------



## saxovtsmike

thanx @ [ADZ]
maybe it´s just a typo, 27cm/ 271mm woud make sense


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> thanx @ [ADZ]
> maybe it´s just a typo, 27cm/ 271mm woud make sense


Sorry guys was my bad to many thing happening at once 27cm/ 270mm


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> Guys you´r confusing me.
> @BadDad thx for the piccie, to which distance do the 127mm relate ?


ARGH! I screwed up, as if you couldn't tell. I measured 7 and 9/16 inches which is 192 mm, but I forgot to add the 3 inch length of my measuring tape. Adding that gives 10 and 9/16 inches which equals 268 mm. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## a5ian300zx

can't believe I am still working on this case, it's my ocd.

I have sleeved some cables in black, first time I have done this.

I have removed my drives for more clutter free look. I don't like the look of my gpu which is a sapphire 7750 fitted with a passive cooler. I would have gone watercooled but you limited in change as you cannot swap out as easily. I sold my water cooled amd 5770 with Ek block.

I have now just one 3tb seagate drive and one samsung 1tb ssd.

will post picks once it's fully finished.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> can't believe I am still working on this case, it's my ocd.
> 
> I have sleeved some cables in black, first time I have done this.
> 
> I have removed my drives for more clutter free look. I don't like the look of my gpu which is a sapphire 7750 fitted with a passive cooler. I would have gone watercooled but you limited in change as you cannot swap out as easily. I sold my water cooled amd 5770 with Ek block.
> 
> I have now just one 3tb seagate drive and one samsung 1tb ssd.
> 
> will post pics once it's fully finished.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## khemist

Pic of mine on desk.


----------



## a5ian300zx

that's looks great. What keyboard and monitor is that?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## khemist

Cheers mate!, kb is a CM quickfire TK White LTD edition with Brown switches.

Should be all White LED's but i put some colour changers on and made it all Blue with Pink WASD and left spacebar White.









Monitor is a Benq 2411T.


----------



## nidzamputra

Hi.. I just bought this case...i love that design and give me a lot space to hide my non modular PSU cable


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzamputra*
> 
> Hi.. I just bought this case...i love that design and give me a lot space to hide my non modular PSU cable
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very neat and tidy







Well Done









Can you put the SSD under the lower bay? 3.5" HDD will go under there also


----------



## nidzamputra

There already got 2.5" HDD there...that's why i located the SSD on the top using double tap...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzamputra*
> 
> There already got 2.5" HDD there...that's why i located the SSD on the top using double tap...


You can stick SSDs just about anywhere. Note ghetoo fab location of my SSD's:


----------



## nidzamputra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> You can stick SSDs just about anywhere. Note ghetoo fab location of my SSD's:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the first thought i would like to put the SSD on the back...but non modular PSU quite messy and decided put in the front...btw how your SSD temperature if you put there?


----------



## Spawne32

I bought an SSD bay converter for mine, didnt want to have to tape it to the side anywhere.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002BH3Z8E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## saxovtsmike

http://geizhals.at/silverstone-fp58-schwarz-sst-fp58b-a739821.html
Why not something like that ? Place for 4 SSD´s plus a slim slot in


----------



## Spawne32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> http://geizhals.at/silverstone-fp58-schwarz-sst-fp58b-a739821.html
> Why not something like that ? Place for 4 SSD´s plus a slim slot in


Oh wow, that is going on my parts list for sure LOL


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Oh wow, that is going on my parts list for sure LOL


IF I switch to a tj08 then this puppy will house my 2 ssds and 2.5" HDD in the Top ODD slot.
Bottom odd slot will be my Aquaero5


----------



## a5ian300zx

here is a pic of mine one, just go finished it but needs cleaning. I will Post better pics later on.




























Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## a5ian300zx

posted same pic twice.

All the mess is on the top bay









Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzamputra*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> the first thought i would like to put the SSD on the back...but non modular PSU quite messy and decided put in the front...btw how your SSD temperature if you put there?


No temperature issues whatsoever, and there are two of them stacked there (separated by foam). And my last PSU was a non-modular beast - hated it!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saxovtsmike*
> 
> http://geizhals.at/silverstone-fp58-schwarz-sst-fp58b-a739821.html
> Why not something like that ? Place for 4 SSD´s plus a slim slot in


Yep, I have that in my bay along with the Silverstone slim Blu-Ray drive. I've just been too lazy to migrate my SSD's to it.


----------



## nidzamputra

i'm also have DIY 2.5" converter...but i didn't like to install...i dont know why


----------



## THEStorm

Just picked up my TJ08-E today! Overall I am very impressed with the case, much better airflow than my last case (aerocool ds, horrible airflow). Just waiting for my SD card reader and 5.25 bar to 3.5/2.5 adapter to show up then I shall post up some pictures!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Just picked up my TJ08-E today! Overall I am very impressed with the case, much better airflow than my last case (aerocool ds, horrible airflow). Just waiting for my SD card reader and 5.25 bar to 3.5/2.5 adapter to show up then I shall post up some pictures!


Welcome to the family


----------



## taskekrabbe

Hi! just ordered a tj08. im going to put a maximus vii gene. i7 4790k and a gtx 980 superclocked reference cooler in. do you guys recommend reference instead of evga acx? (thinking of the airflow the blower style gives)
and also, do i need to mod anything to put in a 180mm rad infront?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> Hi! just ordered a tj08. im going to put a maximus vii gene. i7 4790k and a gtx 980 superclocked reference cooler in. do you guys recommend reference instead of evga acx? (thinking of the airflow the blower style gives)
> and also, do i need to mod anything to put in a 180mm rad infront?


Normally for smaller builds reference cards have the advantage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Welcome to the family


Thanks!


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> Hi! just ordered a tj08. im going to put a maximus vii gene. i7 4790k and a gtx 980 superclocked reference cooler in. do you guys recommend reference instead of evga acx? (thinking of the airflow the blower style gives)
> and also, do i need to mod anything to put in a 180mm rad infront?


I would definitely recommend getting reference blower over open air. Coming from two open air cards (670 and 780), just put a reference 980 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> Hi! just ordered a tj08. im going to put a maximus vii gene. i7 4790k and a gtx 980 superclocked reference cooler in. do you guys recommend reference instead of evga acx? (thinking of the airflow the blower style gives)
> and also, do i need to mod anything to put in a 180mm rad infront?


First, welcome! I hope you enjoy the Tj08-E as much as we do. For a single GPU, either a reference design or custom cooler are fine, but a reference blower-style cooler will result in lower GPU and CPU temperatures since it blows all the GPU heat out of the case.

The front of the case has mounting holes for 180 mm and 140 mm fans or radiators. There is no need for any modes to fit a 180 mm radiator. A few have fit a 200 mm radiator, but this eliminates the use of the bottom drive bay (one 2.5 inch drive and one 3.5 inch drive) and may require minor mods to the motherboard tray. Phobya's 200 mm radiator comes with a 200 mm to 180 mm adapter so at least attaching the radiator is straightforward.

If you use air cooling for the GPU a 120 mm radiator at the bottom of the rear panel is sufficient for cooling the CPU. Then leave the front 180 mm fan on low (or managed by your motherboard or other application) to provide the airflow for the rest of the components and the GPU.


----------



## taskekrabbe

Okay, evga gtx 980 superclocked reference coming








i have a few builds in my sleeves by now, the last one being a custom pc desk (much like the red harbinger cross) and i have had a lot of cases including CM storm stryker, air 540, corsair 900d, bitfenix prodigy and you name it.... but this case looked so special, in a way i liked, just how it was built, from the motherboard tray to the alu front, i got in love! i cant wait for it to arrive. will update here and just joined overclock.net


----------



## PePoX

hi! i want to build a watercooled rig with this case and i have several quiestions

a) maximun radiator thickness for the 120? i've been doing some math and some people fit a h80i in push pull (50mm both fans and 38mm the radiator itself) and that it's roughly 88mm of total space so im trying to cram a UT60 + 25mm fan= 85mm or a monsta (#Yolo) + 12 mm fan = 92mm im planing on using a ek waterblock ( a Supremacy EVO) and i dont know if i'l have clearance issues **DISCLAIMER** my math calculations about the total radiator total size are based in radiator thicknes plus fan size and could be horribly wrong dont judge me xD

b) maximun thickness of the 180mm? im planning to use the air prenetrator that comes with the case and again i've seen some push pull but yet again i dont know about the clearance given the fact that i'll use a asus maximus VII gene with a 267mm gpu (i wont say the model cause dem haters will say im way better with 980 sli and it would be a waste or money yadda yadda yadda besides look at my sig xD)

c) someone could tell me the brand of this two radiators? i know that the 180mm fan it's a phobya g-18 but dont know the rad name neither the 180mm nor the 120mm and that could help me a lot with my planning
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huga*
> 
> This is not mine! Was just browsing the internets and came across this on some forums and thought it was worth sharing. You can find the thread here http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/52-nyhetskommentarer/1049481-silverstone-tj08-e/


thanks!


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Just finish a build with this nice case.









i7 3770 @ 4,2Ghz
4x4 ddr3 1600 MHz 9-9-9-24
2x EVGA GTX 660ti SC+ 3gb edition with backplate
MSI Z77 45 MATX Motherboard
HX1000i PSU
Samsung Pro 840 250 SSD

gpu 1 is just hitting 72 under gaming and gpu 2 about 65 so its good. fan speed 80% You can hear it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> Hi! just ordered a tj08. im going to put a maximus vii gene. i7 4790k and a gtx 980 superclocked reference cooler in. do you guys recommend reference instead of evga acx? (thinking of the airflow the blower style gives)
> and also, do i need to mod anything to put in a 180mm rad infront?


Welcome to another family member









No mods needed for the 180mm rad but the 200mm needs a little but is still able to use the 180mm fan as it comes with an adapter plate











Some pics of a fellow Aussie here. I'll get my spare case out soon and check about using the 200mm upside down.

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=2


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Welcome to another family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mods needed for the 180mm rad but the 200mm needs a little but is still able to use the 180mm fan as it comes with an adapter plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of a fellow Aussie here. I'll get my spare case out soon and check about using the 200mm upside down.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=2


https://imageshack.com/i/f07wFK3nj

I never had to mod anything for the 200mm, what mods are you talking about?.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f07wFK3nj
> 
> 
> 
> I never had to mod anything for the 200mm, what mods are you talking about?.


Well that answers my question about mounting upside down


----------



## khemist

Ah, Sorry, upside down, i didn't see that bit, sorry mate.


----------



## taskekrabbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Welcome to another family member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mods needed for the 180mm rad but the 200mm needs a little but is still able to use the 180mm fan as it comes with an adapter plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of a fellow Aussie here. I'll get my spare case out soon and check about using the 200mm upside down.
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=2


Ah ok. im still unsure if i am going to go for a 120mm in back and only watercool cpu. still unsure, and my case will be here in 2-3 days or so. cant wait








Oh and a fellow sea shepherd supporter! Protect the marine wildlife!


----------



## hyp36rmax

WIP! Awaiting on a couple Ergotech Freedom Arm's and a replacement monitor for my Elite 130, considering another ASUS PB287Q 4k, ASUS PB278Q 1440P, LG 31 MU97 4K, or LG 34UM95 1440P Wide. I'll get more detailed shots as soon as I finish this room







I plan on refreshing my TJ08-E as soon as a formidable X99 MATX board is released (ASUS X99 Rampage V GENE) (Wishfully thinking), along with a couple AMD 390X Crossfire (Replacing my AMD 7970 Crossfire), and going with some Alphacool 180mm and 120mm Radiators (Replacing my Magicool 180mm and Swiftech 120mm).

*OMG! 4K TJ08-E Baby!*



*The Darkness #mode*



*Full Shot*


----------



## khemist

Looks great!, you didn't consider the Silverstone monitor arms?.

I would say to anyone that is considering a 120mm rad in the rear that you really should have it as an intake, the amount of hot air it gets from the front rad makes it almost useless if you don't.


----------



## nidzamputra

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> WIP! Awaiting on a couple Ergotech Freedom Arm's and a replacement monitor for my Elite 130, considering another ASUS PB287Q 4k, ASUS PB278Q 1440P, LG 31 MU97 4K, or LG 34UM95 1440P Wide. I'll get more detailed shots as soon as I finish this room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on refreshing my TJ08-E as soon as a formidable X99 MATX board is released (ASUS X99 Rampage V GENE) (Wishfully thinking), along with a couple AMD 390X Crossfire (Replacing my AMD 7970 Crossfire), and going with some Alphacool 180mm and 120mm Radiators (Replacing my Magicool 180mm and Swiftech 120mm).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG! 4K TJ08-E Baby!*
> 
> 
> 
> *The Darkness #mode*
> 
> 
> 
> *Full Shot*


Very good workstation you got there sir...


----------



## Flowwwie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBloodEagle*
> 
> I LOVE that muted green color man, looks really nice yet still classy.


Thanks man


----------



## THEStorm

Will try to get some good shots tonight of my new TJ08-E. I installed a 5.25 to 3.5/2.5 drive adapter last night (as well as a card reader) and it works perfect, very pleased with it as the rubber mounting took away all the vibrations I was experiencing with the case and has made it much more quiet.

For future reference I used this bracket: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996071

It took slight modifications to fit it with the nice brushed aluminum face plate. I basically had to key them to each other but since there is two holes vertically it was not a problem, I just bent the tabs down from the drive bracket and then snipped a notch into the faceplate. My cuts could have been cleaner however since where it is you will never see it so I am very pleased with the outcome! If you aren't using anything in you 5.25 bays I highly recommend moving your drives up there.


----------



## 6mmruledlines

Hi guys! Does anyone know if the EK Coolstream WE Single 180mm radiator will fit into this case? Does anyone happen to have one and would be willing to take some peektures to help a poor soul out?









I'm refering to this rad by the way: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25477/ex-rad-717/EK_CoolStream_WE_Single_180mm_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_WE_180_Single.html?tl=g57c597s2310

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6mmruledlines*
> 
> Hi guys! Does anyone know if the EK Coolstream WE Single 180mm radiator will fit into this case? Does anyone happen to have one and would be willing to take some peektures to help a poor soul out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm refering to this rad by the way: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25477/ex-rad-717/EK_CoolStream_WE_Single_180mm_Liquid_Cooling_Radiator_EK-CoolStream_WE_180_Single.html?tl=g57c597s2310
> 
> Thanks in advance!


it should fit as the Phobia 200mm fits and the EK Coolstream is smaller









Phobia 200mm is Dimensions (L x W x H): 240x199x45mm

EK Coolstream is Dimensions: (L x W x H) 218 x 180 x 35mm

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12103/ex-rad-186/Phobya_Xtreme_200mm_Radiator_-_Version_2_-_Full_Copper.html?tl=g30c95s1344


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> *Looks great!, you didn't consider the Silverstone monitor arms?.*
> 
> I would say to anyone that is considering a 120mm rad in the rear that you really should have it as an intake, the amount of hot air it gets from the front rad makes it almost useless if you don't.


I actually did consider the Silverstone arms, its seems it has even less availability then the Ergotech Freedom Arms and even the Ergotron XL. I do give credit that the Silverstone arms can accommodate up to 20lbs. If you have both the front 180mm and the rear 120mm act as an intake it will create air turbulence inside the case as it was designed as a positive air pressure in mind. As long as you have a strong front fan delivering a good amount of static pressure, you'll have an ample amount of air for the rear 120mm fans and radiator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzamputra*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very good workstation you got there sir...


Thank you my good man!


----------



## hyp36rmax

It looks as if we now have another TJ08 chassis alternative in addition to the PS07 with Silverstone introduction of the SST-KL06B:













*Source:* http://akiba-pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/news/20141010_670947.html

*Translations*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> SilverStone has exhibited such as mini tower case of the new concept in the event of the 4th (Saturday).
> 
> This event, in the 2014 autumn edition of its annual "New Product recital", venue Akiba NaviSpace.
> 
> Tony Ou said the company's marketing staff also visited Japan, such as the new concept of PC case and cooler, also I went commentary of various products.
> 
> 2.5 "bay is 8-fold to 3.5" bay is one of the mini-tower case will be released next year
> 
> KL06
> 
> 3.5-inch bays one 2.5-inch bay eight
> 
> Internal
> 
> 2.5-inch bays
> 
> Back
> 
> It also supports to back wiring
> In the event there was some attention product, microATX mini tower case and that was very interesting in the exhibition model "Kublai KL06" (released next year).
> 
> This case, the 2.5-inch bay is to 8 Tsumoaru, only one 3.5-inch bay, and 5-inch bay has changed 2-fold, that configuration. This is not "forced without space", as those designed intended to. Recently, 2.5 inches HDD also has a 1TB or 2TB of large-capacity products, there is a 1TB goods even SSD. The next year that this product will be released, further large-capacity HDD and SSD also there is a possibility to appear, it's likely to say the product was conscious of such a future.
> 
> In addition, 2.5-inch bay has become disconnecting easy tool-less design, the front fan is also equipped already that can cool the bay. Power in the ATX correspondence, cables can be carried out also back wiring.
> 
> Huge "supercomputer case" also commentary
> and wind speed improvement in the "chimney structure + α"
> 
> Internal airflow
> 
> Commentary of the bottom part
> 
> I equipped with a removable bay
> 
> Appearance of the exhibition at COMPUTEX
> 
> Appearance of the exhibition at COMPUTEX
> Also, although the exhibition was no, commentary company of "Super Computer Concept" and referred to the concept model "Temjin TJ12" were also made.
> 
> This is a large case, which is also total height 68cm, ATX, of course, SSI-CEB and XL-ATX, such as those which supports HPTX.
> 
> Characteristically It's commitment to airflow.
> 
> First, the "chimney structure" this case exhausting the intake → top in the bottom, I / O panels top side. Bottom intake fan is 18cm fan has about 4 Tsumo, and that the 12cm fan × 3 type large water-cooled radiator of up to three can be installed in the part.
> 
> And, this case is the unique is, "wind is compressed, increasing the speed of the wind" own internal partitions that.
> 
> Airflow that is bottom intake with 18cm fan × 4, which is evacuated by a 12cm fan mount × 1 pieces only expansion slot portion, place the partition of up to there diagonally. And toward the bottom → top, the air flow because the inner space gradually narrows compressed, increased wind speed. Than the usual "chimney structure", further that the cooling effect is enhanced.
> 
> It should be noted, also features of this product are prepared the hot-swap bay of things and 3.5 inches that have adopted a thick aluminum plate of 8mm on the top. For products in development, and the launch time has not been revealed, it's likely to say quite interesting product.
> 
> Pattern of this other event's as follows. In addition, both have been described as "will be released future".


----------



## taskekrabbe

My tj08 just arrived and here is one sexy shot of it 

MAXIMUS VII GENE Motherboard on the way


----------



## nidzamputra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> 
> My tj08 just arrived and here is one sexy shot of it
> 
> MAXIMUS VII GENE Motherboard on the way


welcome sir..same board as me


----------



## PePoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hi! i want to build a watercooled rig with this case and i have several quiestions
> 
> a) maximun radiator thickness for the 120? i've been doing some math and some people fit a h80i in push pull (50mm both fans and 38mm the radiator itself) and that it's roughly 88mm of total space so im trying to cram a UT60 + 25mm fan= 85mm or a monsta (#Yolo) + 12 mm fan = 92mm im planing on using a ek waterblock ( a Supremacy EVO) and i dont know if i'l have clearance issues **DISCLAIMER** my math calculations about the total radiator total size are based in radiator thicknes plus fan size and could be horribly wrong dont judge me xD
> 
> b) maximun thickness of the 180mm? im planning to use the air prenetrator that comes with the case and again i've seen some push pull but yet again i dont know about the clearance given the fact that i'll use a asus maximus VII gene with a 267mm gpu (i wont say the model cause dem haters will say im way better with 980 sli and it would be a waste or money yadda yadda yadda besides look at my sig xD)
> 
> c) someone could tell me the brand of this two radiators? i know that the 180mm fan it's a phobya g-18 but dont know the rad name neither the 180mm nor the 120mm and that could help me a lot with my planning
> thanks!


nobody?


----------



## BadDad62

My 1st attempt was to have a 60mm x 120mm but that left no room for fans without hitting on the mobo,cpu so I ended up mounting my 60mm x 240 outside. So much easier











( A)

Max size will really depend on what mobo and other parts your using.

(B)
This might be the same as the rear assemble your components and see what you can fit EG: 180mm/200mm rad plus one air penetrator fan if you've got room add another

C)
180/mm rads are here

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c95/s1550/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-180mm_Single-Page1.html

(D)
200mm rads are here

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c95/s1344/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-200mm_Single-Page1.html

There's even a 200mm x 85mm rad available now


----------



## Spawne32

not as cool as some of the other ones, but here ya go, the jetflo 140 fans are TERRIBLE. They whine and they click and are incredibly loud. I have a cougar 140mm fan on there now and I see exactly the same temps with half the speed ironically. I have a aerocool DS-140mm 1500rpm fan on the way however and im going to be using a 10mm thick gasket to act as a shroud to help with suction through the radiator.

http://hostthenpost.org


----------



## anthoclocker

First time poster, long time TJ08-E owner. This build was done WAY BACK in March 2013.



Looking at my build, it is a very tight squeeze. The power and data cables feeding the HDDs are millimetres away from the blades of the Thermalright Macho cooler. This has not been a problem for the time that I've had this build as the wires have not yet reached the blades, but I'm touching wood.
My aim is to improve this area. The CPU is happily sitting on air on idle @ 35deg, and I'm currenlty not O/Cing (though am open to this possiblity). I was thinking of replacing the cooler to a AIO liquid solution, but the question is, apart from it improving the airflow and spacing, will it be significantly quieter than my Macho air cooler? I'm very new to the idea of an AIO water cooler solution, but I know that I want to keep the included front fan to pull air in. Also, will a Nzxt Kraken 61 140mm fit at the back, for example? Would like to know what's popular here.

I can move one of the (non-raid) 3.5' HDDs from the cage to the spare 5.25' spot, if that helps somewhat.

BTW I'm also replacing the Nvidia GTX 680 with an ASUS STRIX-GTX970 OC because I want better gaming performance and a quieter GPU. This upgrade has made me re-evaluate my existing build hence this post.

Cheers!


----------



## byterhythm

Will there be any clearance issues with the RAM if I fill the hdd cage with 4 hard drives?
Planning on getting this case to replace my define Mini. I have gskill Ripjaws X ram and Noctua U12S btw.

Thanks


----------



## BadDad62

( A)
My 1st attempt was to have a 60mm x 120mm but that left no room for fans without hitting on the mobo,cpu so I ended up mounting it outside. So much easier











Max size will really depend on what mobo and other parts your using.

(B)
This might be the same as the rear assemble your components and see what you can fit EG: 180mm/200mm rad plus one air penetrator fan if you've got room add another

(C)
180/mm rads are here

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c95/s1550/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-180mm_Single-Page1.html

(D)
200mm rads are here

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g30/c95/s1344/list/p1/Liquid_Cooling-PC_Water_Cooling_Radiators-200mm_Single-Page1.html

There's even a 200mm x 85mm rad available now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthoclocker*
> 
> First time poster, long time TJ08-E owner. This build was done WAY BACK in March 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my build, it is a very tight squeeze. The power and data cables feeding the HDDs are millimetres away from the blades of the Thermalright Macho cooler. This has not been a problem for the time that I've had this build as the wires have not yet reached the blades, but I'm touching wood.
> My aim is to improve this area. The CPU is happily sitting on air on idle @ 35deg, and I'm currenlty not O/Cing (though am open to this possiblity). I was thinking of replacing the cooler to a AIO liquid solution, but the question is, apart from it improving the airflow and spacing, will it be significantly quieter than my Macho air cooler? I'm very new to the idea of an AIO water cooler solution, but I know that I want to keep the included front fan to pull air in. Also, will a Nzxt Kraken 61 140mm fit at the back, for example? Would like to know what's popular here.
> 
> I can move one of the (non-raid) 3.5' HDDs from the cage to the spare 5.25' spot, if that helps somewhat.
> 
> BTW I'm also replacing the Nvidia GTX 680 with an ASUS STRIX-GTX970 OC because I want better gaming performance and a quieter GPU. This upgrade has made me re-evaluate my existing build hence this post.
> 
> Cheers!


You could mount them like mine or move to less but larger drives like 3,4,5,6Tb in the optical bays


----------



## anthoclocker

@byterhythm
Yes, unless you have huge tall spreaders on your RAM sticks. See my build photo above. My top HDD clearly goes over the memory stick.

@BadDad62
Wow, what a creative solution to the HDD cage! Looks like you used velcro to fasten it down.
I like the AIO kits because I'm a n00b at all this water cooling stuff (and individual parts are expensive). However, those solutions are quite flexible and it seems lots of people opted to watercool the GPU also. Since I paid more for my 970 for the custom cooler, I don't think I'll be needing something so drastic, but thanks for the options!


----------



## byterhythm

@ anthoclocker

Can you give me a specific measurement of the distance? My ram is 40mm tall. I can't mount it like BadDad62 does since I will be utilizing the bottom ssd/hdd mount aswell


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthoclocker*
> 
> @byterhythm
> Yes, unless you have huge tall spreaders on your RAM sticks. See my build photo above. My top HDD clearly goes over the memory stick.
> 
> @BadDad62
> Wow, what a creative solution to the HDD cage! Looks like you used velcro to fasten it down.
> I like the AIO kits because I'm a n00b at all this water cooling stuff (and individual parts are expensive). However, those solutions are quite flexible and it seems lots of people opted to watercool the GPU also. Since I paid more for my 970 for the custom cooler, I don't think I'll be needing something so drastic, but thanks for the options!


Velcro is great for anti vibration as well as easy removal, There's 4 more drives in the optical bay as well which makes 8 in total after all it's my server


----------



## anthoclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byterhythm*
> 
> @ anthoclocker
> 
> Can you give me a specific measurement of the distance? My ram is 40mm tall. I can't mount it like BadDad62 does since I will be utilizing the bottom ssd/hdd mount aswell


My RAM:
http://www.corsair.com/en/vengeance-low-profile-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml16gx3m2a1600c10

Clearance: Exactly 25mm.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Hi All,

Finally finished my TJ08-E to where i am happy with it. Initially i wanted to have a raid 5 config from my existing setup which was 2TB X 4 in raid 5 using LSI Raid controller this was purely for video remuxing and downloading etc.

My new spec now is:

Gigabyte Sniper M3
32GB 2400mhz G Skills Trident X Ram that has removable heatsink
Intel 3770k CPU
AMD 7750 with passive cooler fitted (this was changed from AMD 5770)
Samsung Pro 850 1TB SSD
Seasonic Platinum Series 760w hybrid PSU (changed from my Enermax revolution 1050w) - thought about fanless with this is just as good, use to have a fanless one.
Aqua Computer Aquaero Pro 5 with black front fascia fitted.
iStarUSA BPN-DE110SS-BLACK Aluminum Black SATA/SAS 6.0 Gb/s Trayless Hot-Swap Cage
3TB Seagate

cooling:

I had to change this fully from my existing setup as the space is small and initially i wanted a full water cooled setup and the ability to have the drive caddy with all 5 drives populated BUT i wanted it all within the case so nothing external.

after going through couple of 120mm Rads i finally found one that fits.

Primochill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT 1/2" ID - 3/4" OD (13-19mm) Tubing : Elegant White
XSPC EX120 120mm Rad
EK Supreme CPU block with Custom JET
Bitspower 120mm Water Tank Mount Panel (BP-120WTMP-BK)
D5 Pump and Aquacomputer Aquainlet PRO 100ml with Nano Coating Reservoir
Black Nickel Compression fittings
Lamptron FlexLight Standard - 24 LEDs - UV
Phobya G-Silent 18 180mm
Rear Phobya G-Silent 12 120mm - controlled by the Aqua computer bay for silent computing.

Sound proof foam
fully blacked out cables.

I will post better pics when i can.


----------



## a5ian300zx

Thanks


----------



## anthoclocker

@a5ian300zx
Wow, cool build! But you didn't think of doing anything to the front 2.5 panel, like adding USB 3.0 for example?

Question: With such constricted space on my build, would a pull only fan be sufficient for my needs? The thermalright heatsink/fan I'm currently using is still a worthy cooling solution. Ran it on full load for and didnt get past 50deg.
See attached image:


180mm fan > Heatsink > 140mm fan (pull) >exit


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Looks good so far







Paitently waiting for more pics









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthoclocker*
> 
> @a5ian300zx
> Wow, cool build! But you didn't think of doing anything to the front 2.5 panel, like adding USB 3.0 for example?
> 
> Question: With such constricted space on my build, would a pull only fan be sufficient for my needs? The thermalright heatsink/fan I'm currently using is still a worthy cooling solution. Ran it on full load for and didnt get past 50deg.
> See attached image:
> 
> 
> 180mm fan > Heatsink > 140mm fan (pull) >exit


I'd try it and see how it performs


----------



## a5ian300zx

I am thinking what I can add to the 2.5 bay and I was thinking of a card reader as I don't really need anymore usb 3 ports. Will post more pics of internal as it looks very clean now.

The ssd drive is above the 3tb drive in the front caddy so all wires hidden.

I don't really like the look of the gpu but I don't game and and the last watercooled card restricted me in change unless I drain and redo with new watercooled one.

T


----------



## THEStorm

Here a a few quick shots of my new TJ08-E!


----------



## anthoclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I'd try it and see how it performs


Tried moving the fan into the 'pull' configuration, as per diagram, and the result: not very good results. The temperature was up by 15 degrees on idle and I didn't bother running the CPU intensive test. Not worth it, then, so I'll be sticking to my current configuration with the push/pull fans.
I'm still tempted to upgrade to a water cooling solution but as of now I can barely hear the computer at all - the PSU is currently the loudest fan and I believe the pump from water cooling would fare less than my giant heatsink. Config stays for now.

However, my GTX 970 finally arrived from Amazon shipped to Sydney, and man is this card not only lighter than my previous card, but it's completely silent until I game! Also makes my case a lot lighter.

Comparison pics:



...and the front of my case taken with the crappy phone camera:


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthoclocker*
> 
> Tried moving the fan into the 'pull' configuration, as per diagram, and the result: not very good results. The temperature was up by 15 degrees on idle and I didn't bother running the CPU intensive test. Not worth it, then, so I'll be sticking to my current configuration with the push/pull fans.
> I'm still tempted to upgrade to a water cooling solution but as of now I can barely hear the computer at all - the PSU is currently the loudest fan and I believe the pump from water cooling would fare less than my giant heatsink. Config stays for now.
> 
> However, my GTX 970 finally arrived from Amazon shipped to Sydney, and man is this card not only lighter than my previous card, but it's completely silent until I game! Also makes my case a lot lighter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the front of my case taken with the crappy phone camera:


Has anyone said that "idle temps" don't really matter, unless they're really bad it's only load ones you should worry about.

I'm thinking about the same gpu's when I start working again for those reasons


----------



## a5ian300zx

here are some more pics if the internals of the case.
































































Thanks


----------



## Romz

New pic of mine :


----------



## nidzamputra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> New pic of mine :


love your SSD's placement...


----------



## NoseKnowsAll

Hi, do you think a zotac gtx 980 amp! edition could fit in this? pcpartpicker isn't sure. Thanks.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> New pic of mine :


Clean custom liquid cooling loop.







What size your fittings & tubes?


----------



## NoseKnowsAll

Hey, do you think the zotac gtx 980 amp! regular edition will fit in tj08-e? Very interested in this case.


----------



## sinkfish

yes


----------



## Romz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Clean custom liquid cooling loop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What size your fittings & tubes?


It's 10/16mm, fittings are from EK and tubes from Tygon.


----------



## PcZac

About to order parts for this build.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($323.00)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.98 @ OutletPC)
*Motherboard:* EVGA Micro Micro ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($229.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($199.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($94.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($59.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $987.94
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-24 01:49 EST-0500_

I already have a GTX 760 and storage that I'm going to move into this build. I'm hoping I'm not going to have any issue with the motherboard socket placement, heatsink, and the case. I'd like to get the Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 instead if they start selling it by next Monday.

EDIT:

Based of my scientifically accurate measurements, I will be ****ed if I try to use the Noctua NH-D15 with the EVGA board, and I might be ****ed if I use the Gigabyte, if it comes out soon. I believe the top PCI-E slot is the only one that gets 16x with the 5820k on both boards.



EDIT: EDIT:

Per Noctua's compatibility list the Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 will work with the NH-D14, but not the NH-D15, but you should probably insulate the fan clips. Any have any suggestions on the best looking way to do that? Might just use electrical tape.

EDIT: EDIT: EDIT:

I'm planning on removing the HDD cage completely and using the 5.25 drive bays for the HDDs. I'm planning on getting something like 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0VE-000W-00018&cm_re=3.5_5.25_HDD-_-0VE-000W-00018-_-Product
So it'd look something like this http://www.bigclan.co.uk/goodies/the-silverstone-tj08-build/ or http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/5100_100#post_20958583
I like the 3 stack ones, but they are so much more expensive. I don't need hot swapping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998145R
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994153
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817999026


----------



## Qrash

A bit of heat shrink tubing on the fan clips will look fine.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> About to order parts for this build.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-5820K 3.3GHz 6-Core Processor ($323.00)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($79.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Motherboard:* EVGA Micro Micro ATX LGA2011-3 Motherboard ($229.99 @ Newegg)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB (4 x 4GB) DDR4-2400 Memory ($199.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($94.99 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* Corsair Professional 650W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-Modular ATX Power Supply ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> *Total:* $987.94
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-24 01:49 EST-0500_
> 
> I already have a GTX 760 and storage that I'm going to move into this build. I'm hoping I'm not going to have any issue with the motherboard socket placement, heatsink, and the case. I'd like to get the Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 instead if they start selling it by next Monday.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Based of my scientifically accurate measurements, I will be ****ed if I try to use the Noctua NH-D15 with the EVGA board, and I might be ****ed if I use the Gigabyte, if it comes out soon. I believe the top PCI-E slot is the only one that gets 16x with the 5820k on both boards.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: EDIT:
> 
> Per Noctua's compatibility list the Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 will work with the NH-D14, but not the NH-D15, but you should probably insulate the fan clips. Any have any suggestions on the best looking way to do that? Might just use electrical tape.
> 
> EDIT: EDIT: EDIT:
> 
> I'm planning on removing the HDD cage completely and using the 5.25 drive bays for the HDDs. I'm planning on getting something like 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0VE-000W-00018&cm_re=3.5_5.25_HDD-_-0VE-000W-00018-_-Product
> So it'd look something like this http://www.bigclan.co.uk/goodies/the-silverstone-tj08-build/ or http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/5100_100#post_20958583
> I like the 3 stack ones, but they are so much more expensive. I don't need hot swapping.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998145R
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994153
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817999026


Why not this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817997056&cm_re=silverstone_5.25_to_3.5-_-17-997-056-_-Product


----------



## PcZac

I'm not a huge fan of blank front 5.25 drive bays on a case, when there isn't a door or uniform look to hide them a bit. This is just as cheap as that internal bay away http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0VE-000W-00018


----------



## jasjeet

Just seems odd since the blank plate is aluminum, that is plastic.


----------



## PcZac

It's more of an issue I don't like the look of unused cutouts. If there's something there, it's being used and looks better, IMO. It's all subjective.


----------



## WesFox13

hey there everyone. Here's my build I'm hoping to get for X-Mas that does have a Silverstone TJ08-E as one of the parts.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($209.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-U12S 55.0 CFM CPU Cooler ($61.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Micro ATX LGA1150 Motherboard ($119.99 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* Corsair Vengeance LP 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($159.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 840 Pro Series 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($139.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital WD Black 4TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($273.33 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB STRIX Video Card ($579.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone TJ08B-E MicroATX Mini Tower Case ($94.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply ($149.99 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* Asus BW-12B1ST/BLK/G/AS Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($60.98 @ Newegg)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Professional SP1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($147.27 @ TigerDirect)
*Case Fan:* Noctua NF-F12 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM 71.7 CFM 120mm Fan ($25.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $2024.49
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-25 04:10 EST-0500_

So what do you all think about those parts?


----------



## nidzamputra

new pics of mine...just replace old stock cooler fan with SP120 dual pack...and R9 280X





Full View : http://nidzamputra.blogspot.com/2014/11/micro-atx-rig-setup-on-silverstone-tj08.html


----------



## boozin

Quick question here. I haven't had much luck searching. Can I fit a Corsair H100i in the front of this case with the stock fan removed? I am thinking of upgrading from my H80i.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Quick question here. I haven't had much luck searching. Can I fit a Corsair H100i in the front of this case with the stock fan removed? I am thinking of upgrading from my H80i.


If you want to upgrade get a nice air cooler like the Noctua D14! Slightly better performance than the H100i at half the volume, cheaper, and much more reliable!


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Quick question here. I haven't had much luck searching. Can I fit a Corsair H100i in the front of this case with the stock fan removed? I am thinking of upgrading from my H80i.


The front of the case has mounting holes for 180 mm and 140 mm fans, so there is no way to mount a 2x120 mm radiator without using some sort of adapter.


----------



## boozin

Thanks for the replies guys! I guess my thinking was trying to use the H100i passively. I use my 80i with just a single quite fan so pretty much passive. Sound is an issue. I like a quite build..I'm old and over the air conditioner sounds of the 90's I use to build haha. Just looking for the biggest radiator a I can shove into the thing. I use the front fan at like 300rpm, so it is almost dead silent. No heat issues. I run my 3570K at 4.7ghz no problemo. Then again I do have the H80i lapped and directly on the die of the cpu


----------



## boozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys! I guess my thinking was trying to use the H100i passively. I use my 80i with just a single quite fan so pretty much passive. Sound is an issue. I like a quite build..I'm old and over the air conditioner sounds of the 90's I use to build haha. Just looking for the biggest radiator a I can shove into the thing. I use the front fan at like 300rpm, so it is almost dead silent. No heat issues. I run my 3570K at 4.7ghz no problemo. Then again I do have the H80i lapped and directly on the die of the cpu


Quiet that is


----------



## boozin

Oh, and does anybody know if I can directly purchase the new side-panel with a windows on it? It looks like Silverstone is sending these cases with a window now. Might be a fancy upgrade


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boozin*
> 
> Oh, and does anybody know if I can directly purchase the new side-panel with a windows on it? It looks like Silverstone is sending these cases with a window now. Might be a fancy upgrade


Yes, you will have to contact Silverstone directly through email or support and they will quote you.


----------



## boozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes, you will have to contact Silverstone directly through email or support and they will quote you.


Awesome! Thanks bud.


----------



## a5ian300zx

I bought mine From Silverstone for around £25 for the window panel


----------



## Seel

Hey, I bought this case because of this thread!

This is what it currently looks like.





The cooler is a scythe grand kama. It's not the best, but completely fine if I wasn't overclocking.
I kinda lost the silicon lottery and my 4770k can't even reach a 4.3ghz overclock without ridiculous voltages, so it gets really hot at times.

Just placed an order for watercooling parts.

I'm also gonna be trying EK's new 180mm radiator, which already arrived. Not sure I've seen anyone here use these.
One thing I can already say about it is that it smells really bad...


----------



## boozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> I bought mine From Silverstone for around £25 for the window panel


Silverstone quoted me $14USD plus shipping. Not bad! Thought I would let everybody know in case they were thinking about one.


----------



## doja

New tj08b-e owner. Budget build for the winter. Runs quiet and handles whatever I throw at it. Only negative is that my room is awfully dusty so i'll have to be very keen on cleaning it out.


i3 4150
750 ti ftw
8gb ram
250gb 840 evo
c500m


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doja*
> 
> New tj08b-e owner. Budget build for the winter. Runs quiet and handles whatever I throw at it. Only negative is that my room is awfully dusty so i'll have to be very keen on cleaning it out.
> 
> 
> i3 4150
> 750 ti ftw
> 8gb ram
> 250gb 840 evo
> c500m


That's a very tidy and simple build







it shouldn't be to bad with the removable filter on the front and above the PSU.


----------



## PcZac

Mine came with a flaw, I did remove the grill and scrub the inside and outside with a brush and soap, made no difference.

1. I could live with it

2. Spray paint it

3. Send it back

4. Try to contact Silverstone to send me a new grill

And I could also try to get a discount for getting a flaw product from Newegg, but I don't know if they do that.


----------



## MR-e

Very simple to spray paint the grill. In fact, I sprayed mine red when I used this case. On a side note, I'm contemplating a rebuild with the TJ08-E. OCN Community, what you think would suit the front panel in terms of aesthetics?

Monsoon Series 2 D5


XSPC Dual Bay D5


----------



## PcZac

Well the front of the case is straight lines and circles, XSPC Dual Bay D5 matches that better, and has the vertical brushed metal look, like the case. Although I don't like the white logo. You could try balancing that out with other white elements.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> 
> 
> Mine came with a flaw, I did remove the grill and scrub the inside and outside with a brush and soap, made no difference.
> 
> 1. I could live with it
> 
> 2. Spray paint it
> 
> 3. Send it back
> 
> 4. Try to contact Silverstone to send me a new grill
> 
> And I could also try to get a discount for getting a flaw product from Newegg, but I don't know if they do that.


Newegg would probably make you send the whole case back. I would see if silverstone just sends you a new grille. Or you could paint it if all of their options seem like too big of a pain. I wouldnt live with it, you bought it new after all.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Well the front of the case is straight lines and circles, XSPC Dual Bay D5 matches that better, and has the vertical brushed metal look, like the case. Although I don't like the white logo. You could try balancing that out with other white elements.


The big + that Monsoon has going for it is the small attention to detail regarding the mounting of the res with the vibration dampeners. If only the XSPC one had a similar solution. I've also read that since the mounting screws go in directly to the plastic, it's very easy to strip on the XSPC model. Not sure how it is on the Monsoon though, but for another $50 I'm still on the fence between the two. Thanks for your input though.

Does anyone have clear pictures of either the Monsoon Series 2 or XSPC bay reservoirs installed? Multi-angle pics if possible, big thanks!!


----------



## Seel

I think the XSPC bayres suits the TJ08 a bit better, but I just ordered the Monsoon reservoir anyway.

I did this mainly because the build quality of the Monsoon reservoir is just so much better. I don't wanna order the XSPC one just to find out it causes vibrations or something like that.


----------



## khemist

You can see the monsoon in my rig pic.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> I think the XSPC bayres suits the TJ08 a bit better, but I just ordered the Monsoon reservoir anyway.
> 
> I did this mainly because the build quality of the Monsoon reservoir is just so much better. I don't wanna order the XSPC one just to find out it causes vibrations or something like that.


Nice, please update with your thoughts and impressions once you receive it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> You can see the monsoon in my rig pic.


Thanks khemist, i went through your build photos but they didn't really help much. Would you please take a front facing picture in normal lightning conditions? I'd like to see the face and how it matches with the front panel of the TJ08. Thank you in advance


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/nf4nb4j

This is the closest i have to hand, i'll take a close up pic tomorrow if i get home from work before it's dark.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/f0gvEP7Tj
https://imageshack.com/i/f0XkD1gej
https://imageshack.com/i/ipuzhTmUj
https://imageshack.com/i/eyvjeQQOj

That's about as good as i can manage.


----------



## MR-e

Thank you good sir! How would you rate the sound isolation from the rubber mounting grommets? Any distinguishable pump noise? My PC and sitting location will be similar to your picture. What speed fans do you have yours running at? I remember I had mine on a fan controller at about 70% and it was quiet, but not silent. With the bay res, there won't be an option for the fan controller this time around so I'm wondering how you went about that, if it was even an issue for you.

Thanks!


----------



## khemist

Remember i'm using the ddc version, if i set it to 50% (about 2000 rpm) i can't hear anything but i can at other speeds.

I'm running at 2600rpm and can hardly hear it but at 2200rpm i hear it more, i play about with it and see what works.

I use the Gigabyte software to control my pump and fans, rear fan is always at 700rpm, very quiet and the 180mm fan has to be under 500rpm to sound quiet for me but i turn up to about 800-900rpm when i'm gaming and using headphones so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## PcZac

Spray paint obviously worked well. Decided to mount the PSU upside down, hoping it will be quieter and help keep the gpu a bit cooler. I also covered the top PSU vent to reduce noise, look better, and I no longer need the plastic dust filter, which I think it looks better without.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spray paint obviously worked well. Decided to mount the PSU upside down, hoping it will be quieter and help keep the gpu a bit cooler. I also covered the top PSU vent to reduce noise, look better, and I no longer need the plastic dust filter, which I think it looks better without.


What did you use there to cover it? Almost looks like a cloth type material but cant make it out.

Im planning on taking my tj08-e out of retirement this weekend or next and plan on mounting the psu "upside down" this time like you did as well. I dont care for the dust filter on top and am curious to see how the gpu likes the extra exhaust passage.


----------



## PcZac

I used the foam and bag that came with the PSU to cover up that vent. What you see is pretty much a black fabric.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I used the foam and bag that came with the PSU to cover up that vent. What you see is pretty much a black fabric.


Thanks


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Nice, please update with your thoughts and impressions once you receive it.
> Thanks khemist, i went through your build photos but they didn't really help much. Would you please take a front facing picture in normal lightning conditions? I'd like to see the face and how it matches with the front panel of the TJ08. Thank you in advance


Here's the case with the XSPC, looks really nice, kinda sucks picking between a better looking option and a better performing option. http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/5000_100#post_20745483


----------



## 6mmruledlines

WORK IN PROGRESS PEEKTURE.

Better ones to come. Also, no money left to afford sleeving


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Here's the case with the XSPC, looks really nice, kinda sucks picking between a better looking option and a better performing option. http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/5000_100#post_20745483


ty sir! i much prefer the aesthetics and price of xspc, but the monsoon features are too good to pass up! currently budgeting for a rebuild in 2015 so i still have some time to sleep on which bay res. thank you and khemist again for giving great insight.


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a5ian300zx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I just bought 2 of the same 5.25 hotswap bays, but that gap around the bays is annoying me, anyone have any ideas/suggestions how to "fix" it or improve the look? Is there some sort of rubber or foam tape I can buy from a hardware store to wrap around the hotswap drive? I really just need something black, thick enough, and that will stay in place.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I really just need something black, thick enough


Ha


----------



## PcZac




----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6mmruledlines*
> 
> 
> 
> WORK IN PROGRESS PEEKTURE.
> 
> Better ones to come. Also, no money left to afford sleeving


looks good, however, just to be different, have you considered building the loop this way. pump > cpu > gpu > 120mm exhaust rad > 200mm intake rad > pump

logic being the hottest liquid will be coming out of the GPU so you want to dump as much of that heat out of the case as possible. then feed the cooler liquid to the front intake rad to bring the liquid temp down as low as possible before feeding it back into the CPU > GPU.

in your current loop setup, you are feeding the hot liquid into the 200mm intake rad which in term dumps that heat into the case which feeds the 120mm exhaust rad with all that warmed air as intake. it reduces the overall efficiency of your dual rad system and may cost you 1C due to the thermodynamic inefficiency designed into the system.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I just bought 2 of the same 5.25 hotswap bays, but that gap around the bays is annoying me, anyone have any ideas/suggestions how to "fix" it or improve the look? Is there some sort of rubber or foam tape I can buy from a hardware store to wrap around the hotswap drive? I really just need something black, thick enough, and that will stay in place.


google rubber repair tape for plumbing.


----------



## PcZac

I found something thick and black enough to put in there to fill the gaps.










+










=










Now I'm thinking about spray painting the matte black plastic the drive bays use with a glossy black. I was originally going to spray paint the silver metal too, but I kinda like it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I found something thick and black enough to put in there to fill the gaps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about spray painting the matte black plastic the drive bays use with a glossy black. I was originally going to spray paint the silver metal too, but I kinda like it.


Looks nicely done


----------



## rtop2

Haven't posted here in a while, but I snapped a few "detail" pics of my little beast today.

To remind you who I am...



And the new, cool, inspired by boredom pictures. Ha.













How is everyone, anyone doing any cool new mods to this case?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Haven't posted here in a while, but I snapped a few "detail" pics of my little beast today.
> 
> To remind you who I am...
> 
> 
> 
> And the new, cool, inspired by boredom pictures. Ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How is everyone, anyone doing any cool new mods to this case?*










Love the white. Good job!

I'm rebuilding my TJ08-E with Sapphire 290X 8GB Vapor X in Crossfire with Alphacool radiators and EK blocks


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the white. Good job!
> 
> I'm rebuilding my TJ08-E with Sapphire 290X 8GB Vapor X in Crossfire with Alphacool radiators and EK blocks


That's awesome! Definitely going to be be tight, but I look forward to seeing that.


----------



## PcZac

I decided to spray paint the front panel with the hotswap bay plastic bits, I prefer having a uniform look over having brushed metal.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> That's awesome! Definitely going to be be tight, but I look forward to seeing that.


Yep. Here's how she is now:



*And the Re-Build Log:* Link


----------



## a5ian300zx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> I found something thick and black enough to put in there to fill the gaps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about spray painting the matte black plastic the drive bays use with a glossy black. I was originally going to spray paint the silver metal too, but I kinda like it.


that looks much better, the gap was annoying me but just have not had time to sort it.

I see you got two bays in there, I also have the three bay one which I can fit it there which would give me three bays, I also have the 4 bay in silver which would not fit.










Sorry about the pics quality.

Thanks


----------



## paulyoung

Would I qualify with the PS07, to join in ? It is basically the same case, just with a different front panel.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> Would I qualify with the PS07, to join in ? It is basically the same case, just with a different front panel.


Absolutely!


----------



## paulyoung

Outstanding.


----------



## PcZac

Finished spray painting the front cover and hotswap bays. Turned out okay, definitely more uniform, which I'm happy with.



Has anyone done any fan placement testing with the Noctua NH-D14? Not sure which one of these 3 set ups to try, but I would assume having the fan on the back of the case would give the best results.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Finished spray painting the front cover and hotswap bays. Turned out okay, definitely more uniform, which I'm happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone done any fan placement testing with the Noctua NH-D14? Not sure which one of these 3 set ups to try, but I would assume having the fan on the back of the case would give the best results.


This case was designed with positive air pressure in mind as I suggest configuring your Noctua D14 with the fan on the front along with the front 180mm fan pushing air towards the back.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulyoung*
> 
> Would I qualify with the PS07, to join in ? It is basically the same case, just with a different front panel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Absolutely!


Hell Yeah, Welcome to the family









Edit: Here's one we prepared earlier









http://www.overclock.net/t/1406982/build-log-ps07-mini-monsta-rainbow-madness-build


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> This case was designed with positive air pressure in mind as I suggest configuring your Noctua D14 with the fan on the front along with the front 180mm fan pushing air towards the back.


I thought there was some evidence way back in this thread that too much fans around your CPU may lead to air being stuck above your GPU, leading to significantly higher GPU temps. If so, might be best to stick with just one in the middle. Of course, test it out to know for sure.


----------



## PcZac

Hmm, what should I do with that extra fan... guess I'll experiment for a while. My GPU might need extra cooling because it's it's not a blower style.


----------



## 66racer

Well Im glad to say I finally finished swapping my pc into the tj08 again. Man took a few days due to the holiday madness and a pregnant wife (twins







). Man the build just made me remember why I love this case so much.

Hoping to get some better pics up after Christmas but was too excited to wait and had to post this lol

Have a Merry Christmas guys









Taken with moto x 2014 (snapseed edit)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well Im glad to say I finally finished swapping my pc into the tj08 again. Man took a few days due to the holiday madness and a pregnant wife (twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Man the build just made me remember why I love this case so much.
> 
> Hoping to get some better pics up after Christmas but was too excited to wait and had to post this lol
> 
> Have a Merry Christmas guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with moto x 2014 (snapseed edit)


Woot!! Looking good, anticipating more shots. I love the reservoir placement







. I've got a little one on the way also (only one for now) and rebuilding my TJ08-E as well. (Totally same boat)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Woot!! Looking good, anticipating more shots. I love the reservoir placement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've got a little one on the way also (only one for now) and rebuilding my TJ08-E as well. (Totally same boat)


Thanks! Yeah its funny I was thinking about getting a new matx case but couldnt find anything I felt was worth buying over the tj08 I already had. Its a solid case. If anything I would love to powder coat it but not anytime soon.

Cant wait to see the reservoir/placement. I was tempted to get a dual bay reservoir since they look nice but with the 180 in p/p the hoses I dont think would have come out as clean. Plus I already had the microres.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah its funny I was thinking about getting a new matx case but couldnt find anything I felt was worth buying over the tj08 I already had. Its a solid case. If anything I would love to powder coat it but not anytime soon.
> 
> Cant wait to see the reservoir/placement. I was tempted to get a dual bay reservoir since they look nice but with the 180 in p/p the hoses I dont think would have come out as clean. Plus I already had the microres.


I was referring that I was having a baby also







. I mounted my MicroRes in the same place in my current build and decided to go with a single bay to accommodate two Sapphire Vapor-X 290X 8GB cards with EK blocks and X99 setup.

Mrs. hyp36rmax surprised me for Christmas with these awesome parts for the rebuild













I can't wait to get started


----------



## BadDad62

Fine work as expected guys









Merry Christmas from Australia


----------



## alveko

Noctua D14 is currently installed in my TJ08, but now I would like to use the hdd bay, which does not fit with D14, so looking into other options.
H80i seems to be a bit too noisy for me, so I'm not considering it.

Has anyone tried Noctua U14s? Does it fit at all? It seems to be a bit taller than D14, so I wonder if it might be too close or even touching the side of the case. Also no sure if it will fit under the GPU.

Another option is U12s. The only photo of U12s in TJ-08 that I found was one from Amazon user feedback.
Anyone has U12s or U14s installed? Would you mind sharing some photos?







I do not overclock and play no games









Thanks


----------



## THEStorm

I am pretty sure the U14s will cover your first PCI slot. If you don't use your optical bays I would recommend getting a 5.25 to 3.5 adapter and putting the drives up there, that's what I did.

The U12S should fit no problem, and might be better suited for you if your not overclocking (D14 is probably overkill if not overclocking).


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alveko*
> 
> Noctua D14 is currently installed in my TJ08, but now I would like to use the hdd bay, which does not fit with D14, so looking into other options.
> H80i seems to be a bit too noisy for me, so I'm not considering it.
> 
> Has anyone tried Noctua U14s? Does it fit at all? It seems to be a bit taller than D14, so I wonder if it might be too close or even touching the side of the case. Also no sure if it will fit under the GPU.
> 
> Another option is U12s. The only photo of U12s in TJ-08 that I found was one from Amazon user feedback.
> Anyone has U12s or U14s installed? Would you mind sharing some photos?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not overclock and play no games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


If your not going to use the single bay on the floor, Try my way with the 4 drive bay on it's end mounted on some Velcro


----------



## alveko

Thanks, guys.

So U14S does indeed extend over the first PCI-e slot on my Maximus V Gene as shown here and here. There is also a compatibility sheet on the Noctua site confirming that. Even though I have only one GPU and moved it already to the second slot, I decided to go for U12S just to have the first slot accessible if I need it in the future. So the setup will be pretty much as in the photo from Amazon above.

THEStorm, I have 3 hdds and 2 sdds and expecting to have some more soon, so it won't all fit into the optical bays. Though I perhaps will put 1 or 2 drives there as well and already ordered some adapters.

BadDad62, yes, I saw your setup in your previous posts, but hesitate to mount it vertically on Velcro







Also your 4-hdd sandwich in 5.25 bays looks risky to me as I would expect quite some heat from 4 drives there without any/much space in between and without any airflow. 2 drives maybe ok it put in there, but 3 or 4 is perhaps too much.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alveko*
> 
> Thanks, guys.
> 
> So U14S does indeed extend over the first PCI-e slot on my Maximus V Gene as shown here and here. There is also a compatibility sheet on the Noctua site confirming that. Even though I have only one GPU and moved it already to the second slot, I decided to go for U12S just to have the first slot accessible if I need it in the future. So the setup will be pretty much as in the photo from Amazon above.
> 
> THEStorm, I have 3 hdds and 2 sdds and expecting to have some more soon, so it won't all fit into the optical bays. Though I perhaps will put 1 or 2 drives there as well and already ordered some adapters.
> 
> BadDad62, yes, I saw your setup in your previous posts, but hesitate to mount it vertically on Velcro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also your 4-hdd sandwich in 5.25 bays looks risky to me as I would expect quite some heat from 4 drives there without any/much space in between and without any airflow. 2 drives maybe ok it put in there, but 3 or 4 is perhaps too much.


The SSD's will fit up there no problem, the one that I have fits 1 hdd and 2 sdd's on the one bracket. The other option, while not being 100% ideal, would be to get 2.5" hhd's instead of 3.5's.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alveko*
> 
> BadDad62, yes, I saw your setup in your previous posts, but hesitate to mount it vertically on Velcro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also your 4-hdd sandwich in 5.25 bays looks risky to me as I would expect quite some heat from 4 drives there without any/much space in between and without any airflow. 2 drives maybe ok it put in there, but 3 or 4 is perhaps too much.


All good mate, The drives are warm (30*c - 35*c) but still within range which was always something I'm mindful of. Although The little beast may be retired in the future for another Silverstone ( Naturally







) SilverStone DS380 8 Bay NAS Chassis


----------



## hyp36rmax

*New Years Eve Teaser for my TJ08-E Rebuild #phase02*







*Build Log:* Link


----------



## Seel

Wow, I wonder what the temps are going to be like with that config. Can't wait for that.

I'm probably not going to go sli / crossfire because I have another pcie slot already occupied, unless I go with something like an r9 295x.
But I also plan on doing a push pull setup, so I doubt a long card like that would fit.


----------



## khemist

Anyone using a 180-200mm rad in the front and a 120 in the back i would say use the 120 pulling from the back into the case.

I added a 120mm exhausting a while ago and it made zero difference to the temps, got rid of it.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Anyone using a 180-200mm rad in the front and a 120 in the back i would say use the 120 pulling from the back into the case.
> 
> I added a 120mm exhausting a while ago and it made zero difference to the temps, got rid of it.


Yeah I installed a 120mm radiator in mine in the past and if anything maybe made a 1c difference so I didnt put one in this time around since I like the more simple look without it. I also only have the cpu on water currently. Dont game much anymore and if I do the stock air cooler is good enough to keep temps good.


----------



## khemist

Yeah, fair enough.

I'm actually switching from the TJ08 soon, i've got 4 new rads, pump. res etc all ready to go... i just need to think of a case.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Yeah, fair enough.
> 
> I'm actually switching from the TJ08 soon, i've got 4 new rads, pump. res etc all ready to go... i just need to think of a case.


no more TJ08-E love


----------



## 66racer

Well had a few moments to take some pictures today of my build....Shooting the window side was a pain trying to eliminate the background reflections, I can appreciate the work that professional photographers do even more now lol.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well had a few moments to take some pictures today of my build....Shooting the window side was a pain trying to eliminate the background reflections, I can appreciate the work that professional photographers do even more now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking good! I like the way you cut your window. Did you use 3M Heavy Duty adhesive for the window?


----------



## khemist

Well done!, looks really nice.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Well had a few moments to take some pictures today of my build....Shooting the window side was a pain trying to eliminate the background reflections, I can appreciate the work that professional photographers do even more now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


seriously Sexy looking


----------



## 66racer

Thanks guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Looking good! I like the way you cut your window. Did you use 3M Heavy Duty adhesive for the window?


Thanks, yeah glass is held in place with 3m two sided tape, same tape that has been on it for maybe 2.5yrs now and still holding strong. Its the one that is white and a bit thicker than the thinner gray one.


----------



## nidzamputra

relocated SSD to top...and put cover at the bottom...


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romz*
> 
> New pic of mine :


Would you guys know if the 120mm rad is the alphacool xt45 or the ut60?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nidzamputra*
> 
> relocated SSD to top...and put cover at the bottom...


Looks great, the trim piece is something I have been considering for a while after seeing a few in here. That and maybe some nice billet case feet.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Would you guys know if the 120mm rad is the alphacool xt45 or the ut60?


That looks like an xt45, ive got a ut60 ready to be mounted this weekend along with an xt45 180


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> That looks like an xt45, ive got a ut60 ready to be mounted this weekend along with an xt45 180


Thank you, please post a build log if you get a chance


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Thank you, please post a build log if you get a chance


Follow closely









*Build Log:* Link


----------



## hyp36rmax

Weekend progress! Managed to extend the power supply area with a bracket from the Cooler Master COSMOS II to accommodate a Seasonic SS-1200XP3 1200 Watt Platinum which is about 190mm. The Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X 8gb GPU's in Crossfire fit perfectly along with an Alphacool XT45 180mm and UT60 120mm radiators. It's still a mess and it looks like I won't finish for a couple weeks pending more parts


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend progress! Managed to extend the power supply area with a bracket from the Cooler Master COSMOS II to accommodate a Seasonic SS-1200XP3 1200 Watt Platinum which is about 190mm. The Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X 8gb GPU's in Crossfire fit perfectly along with an Alphacool XT45 180mm and UT60 120mm radiators. It's still a mess and it looks like I won't finish for a couple weeks pending more parts


Man that alphacool radiator looks so good in there.

It made me head to the frozen site and was tripping out by the new selection of radiators in 180mm and 200mm. When I got the magicool I didnt remember other options besides phobya...maybe the alphacool you have, but man those fat ones out now are crazy lol and there is an ek one now....hope google finds some sort of comparison


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Man that alphacool radiator looks so good in there.
> 
> It made me head to the frozen site and was tripping out by the new selection of radiators in 180mm and 200mm. When I got the magicool I didnt remember other options besides phobya...maybe the alphacool you have, but man those fat ones out now are crazy lol and there is an ek one now....hope google finds some sort of comparison


Riight!? haha, When I originally built my Water-cooled TJ08-E the only 180mm selections were the Magicool 180 and the Phobya 200mm which was about two years ago now. When I saw an Alphacool 180 i just had to have it hahaha. I feel if i ran shorter cards i may be able to get away with UT60 180mm in the front.


----------



## Seel

Personally I'm going with the EK180 rad in the front, because not many people here have one and I want to share my results with the thread.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> Personally I'm going with the EK180 rad in the front, because not many people here have one and I want to share my results with the thread.


Yeah Im interested in how that one runs. I think more importantly is how their new fans stack up too! Seems that the ap181's I have in push/pull might still be as good or better though but who knows which manufacturer is more honest.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah Im interested in how that one runs. I think more importantly is how their new fans stack up too! Seems that the ap181's I have in push/pull might still be as good or better though but who knows which manufacturer is more honest.


I did order the 180mm fan from EK too. I tested it a bit outside the case and I didn't like it. At least from a subjective perspective, it seems too loud.
Same is true of the AP181 though, I really dislike the noise it makes.

So I decided to go with the FN181 http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?scase=&pid=222&area=en
It's basically an AP182 with the same dual ball bearing design, but without the fan grill and lower max rpm of 1300. This means the fan can be connected to the motherboard safely.
I think for my purposes, the FN181 is the best 180mm fan available. The sound is much more pleasant than the AP181. Only drawback is the white color, but I'm not really going to see much of it anyway.

I also discovered Silverstone came out with a new fan recently, an ultra slim (18mm) 180mm fan: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?scase=&pid=532&area=en
Might be of interest to some people here. Static pressure is probably going to be too low.


----------



## unich

Hi guys,

I switched from a Define R4 to the beautiful TJ-08e.

How do you illuminate the front grill? I'd like to have it glowing red but don't want to use a LED fan.

My Bitfenix Strip from my old case is too long..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unich*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I switched from a Define R4 to the beautiful TJ-08e.
> 
> How do you illuminate the front grill? I'd like to have it glowing red but don't want to use a LED fan.
> 
> My Bitfenix Strip from my old case is too long..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


"unich" Welcome to the family









I'd go for the Illuminated fan or a shorter Light strip, Prefer my case on the dark side


----------



## Seel

I'd also recommend a led fan. The 180mm phobya fan has red leds and is not as noisy as the AP181 the case comes with, if that's what you're concerned about.
That 140mm fan you're using right now probably won't cool the graphics card adequately, especially since it uses an open air cooler.


----------



## unich

The temperatures are great in this case. Gpu is about 65C and CPU 45-52C under load.
The problem I have, that the fans make a clicking noise, when installed in the front. The fractal one from the r5 doesn't do this. Does the phobya rattle in the front?


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unich*
> 
> The temperatures are great in this case. Gpu is about 65C and CPU 45-52C under load.
> The problem I have, that the fans make a clicking noise, when installed in the front. The fractal one from the r5 doesn't do this. Does the phobya rattle in the front?


This rattle might be bearing noise. Every fan has different characteristics when it comes to that kind of thing.
I don't have the phobya fan so I couldn't say, maybe someone else in this thread who has one could help?


----------



## vv2v

Hey there, I just build a TJ08-E to replace my aging (ancient?) Antec P182. The build went mostly smoothly and I am really happy with the result. The main parts are:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690K
CPU Cooler: Scythe Kotetsu
Mobo: ASRock Z97M OC Formula
Ram: G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866
SSD: Samsung 840 EVO 500GB
Video: MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB Twin Frozr V
PSU: SeaSonic SS-660XP2
Case Fan: Scythe Gentle Typhoon AP-13
There's one weird issue though, I can't seem to change the speed of the Silverstone ap181 via the motherboard:

Fan speed switch set to low (Sorry for the quality, not sure why I took a picture instead of screenshot):


Fan speed switch set to high:


I am able to control the speed of the other two Scythe fans via motherboard, so I am not sure why the ap181 is completely ignoring the speed control. From what I have read researching this issue, usually this is caused by incorrect voltage applied to the fan. However, my fan spins even at 0% of power.

Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWilson1234

Hey guys,

I'm about to start building my very first PC and I've pretty much decided on getting this case! I just wanted to ask a couple of questions though.

I'm planning on getting an MSI GTX 970 for my GPU and from what I've read, since it lacks a back place it might be prone to bending. I know that this case has some sort of support for the GPU on top of the Hard drive cage. I was wondering if the MSI GTX 970 was long enough to take advantage of this support? In other words, how big does the graphics card have to be in order to reach the support on top of the cage?

Another thing that I wanted to ask is how is the cooling/airflow inside of the case? I've been reading that sometimes the GPU is starved for air because its positioned a little bit too high and that the circulation isn't ideal in the TJ08-E. I am planning to get a Corsair AF120 to mount on the back of the case so that I can get the air moving through the case a little bit faster and to suck some hot air out. Do you think this will be sufficient cooling for the GPU. Do any users here have experience with the MSI GTX 970 in this case? And if so, what type of temps are you getting? Keep in mind, I dont plan to overlock my CPU or GPU, so the temperatures won't be extremely high.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## vv2v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnWilson1234*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm about to start building my very first PC and I've pretty much decided on getting this case! I just wanted to ask a couple of questions though.
> 
> I'm planning on getting an MSI GTX 970 for my GPU and from what I've read, since it lacks a back place it might be prone to bending. I know that this case has some sort of support for the GPU on top of the Hard drive cage. I was wondering if the MSI GTX 970 was long enough to take advantage of this support? In other words, how big does the graphics card have to be in order to reach the support on top of the cage?
> 
> Another thing that I wanted to ask is how is the cooling/airflow inside of the case? I've been reading that sometimes the GPU is starved for air because its positioned a little bit too high and that the circulation isn't ideal in the TJ08-E. I am planning to get a Corsair AF120 to mount on the back of the case so that I can get the air moving through the case a little bit faster and to suck some hot air out. Do you think this will be sufficient cooling for the GPU. Do any users here have experience with the MSI GTX 970 in this case? And if so, what type of temps are you getting? Keep in mind, I dont plan to overlock my CPU or GPU, so the temperatures won't be extremely high.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


Hey, my setup is pretty similar to what you described!




I don't remember where my drive cage is, but it basically extends from the hard drive mount at the bottom. The MSI 970 definitely reaches the drive cage, and you get about 5 to 10 cm of "support".



This is my current temperature at idle with the Intake fan at 800 rpm, CPU and exhaust fan at around 400 rpm, and the MSI 970 fan off. I don't have any data on its performance during gaming or under load, but I would expect a typical ~60 to ~70 C if you don't OC.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JohnWilson1234

Thanks a lot man! That has actually really helped me a lot!

Seems that the airflow shouldn't be too much of a problem then!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## 66racer

Hello,

Guys using the phobya 180mm fan, anyone using it on a radiator? Wondering how the flow would be.
I do have a p/p setup but now that the pc is right next to my monitor I wouldn't mind a bit more quiet fan.



Funny part now that the pc is in the living room rather than former pc room (now baby room), I seem to get to use the pc with less interruptions from my wife lol


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Guys using the phobya 180mm fan, anyone using it on a radiator? Wondering how the flow would be.
> I do have a p/p setup but now that the pc is right next to my monitor I wouldn't mind a bit more quiet fan.
> 
> 
> 
> *Funny part now that the pc is in the living room rather than former pc room (now baby room), I seem to get to use the pc with less interruptions from my wife lol*


Totally in the same boat! I'm consolidating my PC room into the living room to get my son's room ready for his arrival


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Totally in the same boat! I'm consolidating my PC room into the living room to get my son's room ready for his arrival


Lol I hear ya on that one! Was fun while it lasted







I also ditched the Lian li t60b to go back to the safe enclosed tj08e but so glad because Im loving the case again. Really thinking about taking the panels off and powder coated next. Thinking it might silence the case a bit but really want that deep rich black against the aluminum front. Hoping to call some shops today.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Lol I hear ya on that one! Was fun while it lasted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ditched the Lian li t60b to go back to the safe enclosed tj08e but so glad because Im loving the case again. Really thinking about taking the panels off and powder coated next. Thinking it might silence the case a bit but really want that deep rich black against the aluminum front. Hoping to call some shops today.


You can always consider adding insulation foam on the panels and floor of the TJ08-E to assist in minimizing sound and vibrations from the fan as i've considered this also.

*Lian-Li Sound Insulation Foam*: Link


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You can always consider adding insulation foam on the panels and floor of the TJ08-E to assist in minimizing sound and vibrations from the fan as i've considered this also.
> 
> *Lian-Li Sound Insulation Foam*: Link


Its something to think about. I have never been so preoccupied with a crazy silent pc but its higher on the priority list now.


----------



## TheFoofinator

Hi everyone, new to this forum here and a (very) recent purchaser of this wonderful little case. It's partly thanks to this thread that I found about this case and got one. I have only just bought and it arrived today. I plan on moving my current PC from it's shoddy Cooler Master K280 dust vacuum to a Windowed TJ08B-EW soon.

My specs for my current Budget Mid-Range PC are:

CPU: AMD FX6300 Black
GFX: MSI NVidia GTX 650Ti Boost
RAM: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz
MOBO: Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3
PSU: 430W Corsair CX430
Storage:

Samsung 64GB SSD
2TB HDD
Cooler: Gelid Tranquilo + Corsair SP120
AF120 Blue LED rear exhaust.

I got this case due to my desk at University/college and home having PC storage on the Left, my current case being fugly and oversized for micro-ATX, which is a burden at LAN parties and moving back home for holidays. I also wanted a window, and compact design as a flatmate of mine has Silverstone's SG09, and was impressed with the innovative and good build-quality.
I won't be rebuilding any time soon, as I am neck-deep in exams and Job applications, I got the case as a "motivator" for the time being.

I do have a few questions:

Where/how to store the SSD if I take out the HDD cage and use the bottom 3.5in slot for the 2TB HDD? (considering back of mobo tray with velcro)
Which Blue LED strips/lighting should I get for around £15?
Any problems with running the PSU upside-down with a fully-loaded GPU chucking out loads of heat into the intake of the PSU? (I'm not a huge FAN(gettit? - sorry







) of the filter being exposed ontop)


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFoofinator*
> 
> Hi everyone, new to this forum here and a (very) recent purchaser of this wonderful little case. It's partly thanks to this thread that I found about this case and got one. I have only just bought and it arrived today. I plan on moving my current PC from it's shoddy Cooler Master K280 dust vacuum to a Windowed TJ08B-EW soon.
> 
> My specs for my current Budget Mid-Range PC are:
> 
> CPU: AMD FX6300 Black
> GFX: MSI NVidia GTX 650Ti Boost
> RAM: 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix DDR3 1600MHz
> MOBO: Gigabyte 78LMT-USB3
> PSU: 430W Corsair CX430
> Storage:
> 
> Samsung 64GB SSD
> 2TB HDD
> Cooler: Gelid Tranquilo + Corsair SP120
> AF120 Blue LED rear exhaust.
> 
> I got this case due to my desk at University/college and home having PC storage on the Left, my current case being fugly and oversized for micro-ATX, which is a burden at LAN parties and moving back home for holidays. I also wanted a window, and compact design as a flatmate of mine has Silverstone's SG09, and was impressed with the innovative and good build-quality.
> I won't be rebuilding any time soon, as I am neck-deep in exams and Job applications, I got the case as a "motivator" for the time being.
> 
> I do have a few questions:
> 
> Where/how to store the SSD if I take out the HDD cage and use the bottom 3.5in slot for the 2TB HDD? (considering back of mobo tray with velcro)
> Which Blue LED strips/lighting should I get for around £15?
> Any problems with running the PSU upside-down with a fully-loaded GPU chucking out loads of heat into the intake of the PSU? (I'm not a huge FAN(gettit? - sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of the filter being exposed ontop)


The SSD will actually fit under the 3.5" drive in the bottom and sticks out the back.


----------



## TheFoofinator

Really? Sweet. I haven't seen any builds like that, so if you could send me a pic/link of it, as I can't take my main PC apart to tinker atm, that would be great! Thanks for a fast repsonse, this seems pretty active for such an old product.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheFoofinator*
> 
> Really? Sweet. I haven't seen any builds like that, so if you could send me a pic/link of it, as I can't take my main PC apart to tinker atm, that would be great! Thanks for a fast repsonse, this seems pretty active for such an old product.


some examples of placement and how they are mounted


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/p8QOgedfj

Yeah, i stuck mine on the back also.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p8QOgedfj
> 
> Yeah, i stuck mine on the back also.


I did too but now need to change it and have to remove the motherboard to undo the screws


----------



## khemist

I just stuck mine on with velcro.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Just waiting on an MATX X99 Combo then i'll be set



















*Build Log:* Link


----------



## TheFoofinator

Hi Guys, thanks for the pics! Definitely considering velcro as the main option. Failing that, I can put it on the floor in the 3.5bay, as I have a 3.5-5.25in adapter for the HDD to go in one of the top bays.


----------



## unich

My 3 SSDs are in a 5,25" adapter. So you can't see them.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00AWN8ILI?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00


----------



## khemist

Got my new case coming on Monday, Fractal R5.

I've got so many rads i've not even used that i need to get a bigger case and see what it's like and i have a massive desk also.

Will be keeping this case though as i might go back to it in the future.

It's always good too have too many cases/rads/pumps etc if you have the space.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Got my new case coming on Monday, Fractal R5.
> 
> I've got so many rads i've not even used that i need to get a bigger case and see what it's like and i have a massive desk also.
> 
> Will be keeping this case though as i might go back to it in the future.
> 
> It's always good too have too many cases/rads/pumps etc if you have the space.


Awesome man! Just picked up a Cooler Master HAF X from work that I plan on fabricating new panels and mounting an Alphacool UT60 480 on the top along with an Alphacool Monsta 360 for the front with some Gentle Typhoon fans in push / pull. You're right you can never have enough.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Just waiting on an MATX X99 Combo then i'll be set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log:* Link


Looks great man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Got my new case coming on Monday, Fractal R5.
> 
> I've got so many rads i've not even used that i need to get a bigger case and see what it's like and i have a massive desk also.
> 
> Will be keeping this case though as i might go back to it in the future.
> 
> It's always good too have too many cases/rads/pumps etc if you have the space.


Thats actually what I did. Went to another case maybe 1.5years ago and just got my build back in the tj08e, its good to keep it lol


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Awesome man! Just picked up a Cooler Master HAF X from work that I plan on fabricating new panels and mounting an Alphacool UT60 480 on the top along with an Alphacool Monsta 360 for the front with some Gentle Typhoon fans in push / pull. You're right you can never have enough.


My r5 is white and i have a monsta 360 that would look great in it but all my other rads are black and it would look out of place.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> My r5 is white and i have a monsta 360 that would look great in it but all my other rads are black and it would look out of place.


Problem Solved


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Looks great man!


Thank you sir!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> My r5 is white and i have a monsta 360 that would look great in it but all my other rads are black and it would look out of place.


Just to clarify your Fractal R5 is white and *all* your radiators are black including the Alphacool 360? That would be a great contrast actually








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Problem Solved


LOL! I was thinking the same thing if he wanted an all white theme. Prep, sand, paint, clear.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> My r5 is white and i have a monsta 360 that would look great in it but all my other rads are black and it would look out of place.


As mentioned the contrast would be cool but if you paint them be sure to mask off the fins so performance is not effected.


----------



## khemist

I aint paiting them, ive got 4 XSPC rads that have yet to see use.

XSPC crossflow and RX rads, i got crossflow rads incase it helps tubing routing,


----------



## JohnWilson1234

Just ordered my case! Very excited to start building my PC in this case.

I was just wondering if someone on here could lend me their wisdom. I was having a read through the manual for the case and I came across a page talking about the hard drive cage.

"Please do not remove the hard drive cage even if you do not plan to install hard drives into the cage. The drive cage is an effective air guide for the intake fan"

What do you guys think of this? I am currently only ordering a 3.5" HD and a 2.5 SSD so I won't need to use the hard drive cage at the moment, however I am planning to upgrade storage later. The graphics card support mount will also come in useful for my GTX 970.

I've seen a lot of you removing the hard drive cage when it's not in use, but the manual claims that leaving it in will provide guiding for the inflow of air. If the hard drive cage does inhibit airflow, how much do you think it'll affect the overall temperature of the system?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnWilson1234*
> 
> What do you guys think of this? I am currently only ordering a 3.5" HD and a 2.5 SSD so I won't need to use the hard drive cage at the moment, however I am planning to upgrade storage later. The graphics card support mount will also come in useful for my GTX 970.
> 
> I've seen a lot of you removing the hard drive cage when it's not in use, but the manual claims that leaving it in will provide guiding for the inflow of air. If the hard drive cage does inhibit airflow, how much do you think it'll affect the overall temperature of the system?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


while the HDD cage does provide some measure of air flow guidance as a "air tunnel", the fact that the TJ08 uses a AP181 pretty much negate the need for that air tunnel effect. the ap181 itself has very directed airflow in the 1st place due to its integrated fan grill.

as far as overall temp, i would say it makes no measurable difference if you use the cage or not. the only question that should affect your decision on whether to leave the cage in the system or not is wither you feel the additional support for your 970 is worth the aesthetic of leaving the cage in.


----------



## unich

I just installed the HDD cage to test the temperatures. My graphics card (970 Strix) is definetly louder because it gets to 72C instead of 68C without the cage installed.


----------



## Elyminator

anyone have the ability to measure or know off the top of their heads how much room I would have for a 120 rad on back with a RIVG that outside ram slot is pesky. I suspect the fan would have to be mounted on the outside.


----------



## PcZac

Finally got my processor.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Finally got my processor.


Clean! Noctua D14 or D15?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> anyone have the ability to measure or know off the top of their heads how much room I would have for a 120 rad on back with a RIVG that outside ram slot is pesky. I suspect the fan would have to be mounted on the outside.


Well considering I have a Alphacool UT60 120mm Radiator (60mm) and a Gentle Typhoon AP29 (25mm) and it fits perfectly on a standard Z68, Z77, and Z97 MATX. I imagine a Rampage IV Gene gives you a little more room to accommodate the ram slots since the cpu slot is pushed towards the front of the case.


----------



## PcZac

Noctua D14, Here's the rest of the build

*New*

CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K $240.00 With Intel Retail Edge Program
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 $75.00
Motherboard: ASRock X99M Extreme4 -$200.00 After Mail-in Rebate
Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2400 - $200.00
Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E mATX - $85.00 After Mail-in Rebate
Power Supply: Corsair HX650 80+ Gold - $60.00 After Mail-in Rebate
*Reused*

Storage: 2x 1TB drives + Crucial MX100 128GB SSD
GPU: Evga ACX GTX 760
*Extra*

2x iStarUSA Hot-swap Cages $20 After Mail-in Rebate
*Total:* $880.00

More Pictures of the build: http://imgur.com/a/htgrL


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Well considering I have a Alphacool UT60 120mm Radiator (60mm) and a Gentle Typhoon AP29 (25mm) and it fits perfectly on a standard Z68, Z77, and Z97 MATX. I imagine a Rampage IV Gene gives you a little more room to accommodate the ram slots since the cpu slot is pushed towards the front of the case.


I'm sorry but I think we're not talking about the same thing. the RIVG is an x79 board. there are 2 ram slots on each side of the processor


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> I'm sorry but I think we're not talking about the same thing. the RIVG is an x79 board. there are 2 ram slots on each side of the processor


It totally flew over your head... you asked about spacing with a 120mm radiator regardless of it being an X79 board (which I mentioned "Rampage IV Gene") as you have at least 85mm of space for a radiator from the rear of the case to the CPU. The only caveat you will have is you're required to use low profile ram, even then you'll still have interference from a rear radiator by at least 10mm from the top of the ram to the side of the radiator. You may have to settle for a slim radiator such as an Alphacool ST30 120mm and offset the fan a few mm. It'll be tight!

I'l plan on an X99 Motherboard CPU myself so we shall see


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Noctua D14, Here's the rest of the build
> 
> *New*
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K $240.00 With Intel Retail Edge Program
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14 $75.00
> Motherboard: ASRock X99M Extreme4 -$200.00 After Mail-in Rebate
> Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2400 - $200.00
> Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E mATX - $85.00 After Mail-in Rebate
> Power Supply: Corsair HX650 80+ Gold - $60.00 After Mail-in Rebate
> *Reused*
> 
> Storage: 2x 1TB drives + Crucial MX100 128GB SSD
> GPU: Evga ACX GTX 760
> *Extra*
> 
> 2x iStarUSA Hot-swap Cages $20 After Mail-in Rebate
> *Total:* $880.00
> 
> More Pictures of the build: http://imgur.com/a/htgrL


Awesome build! Can you measure the length between the rear of your case to the furthest ram slot? How tall are you RAM modules?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Awesome build! Can you measure the length between the rear of your case to the furthest ram slot? How tall are you RAM modules?


yes please I couldn't get a ruler into my case if i tried in that area


----------



## PcZac

Ugh, I can try, might be tricky without removing the cooler... Do you want me to measure to the front or the back of the ram slot?

The ram is the DDR4 Crucial Ballistix Sport, it's pretty short. If it's the same height as the DDR3 version (which it looks like), "Ballistix sports come in 1.18" (30.00mm) PCB height"


----------



## taskekrabbe

mine is starting to take shape.
Asus maximus vii gene
Asus radeon r9 290x matrix
I5 4690k
Evga 1000w g2 power supply on the way
Samsung 840 250gb / windows 7
Memory not ordered, any recommendations?


----------



## saxovtsmike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> mine is starting to take shape.
> Asus maximus vii gene
> Asus radeon r9 290x matrix
> I5 4690k
> Evga 1000w g2 power supply on the way
> Samsung 840 250gb / windows 7
> Memory not ordered, any recommendations?


Gskill Trident X, if you can fit them under your cooler, the red fins match rog reg really good


----------



## nidzamputra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taskekrabbe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine is starting to take shape.
> Asus maximus vii gene
> Asus radeon r9 290x matrix
> I5 4690k
> Evga 1000w g2 power supply on the way
> Samsung 840 250gb / windows 7
> Memory not ordered, any recommendations?


woowww...like your graphic card theme...


----------



## sinkfish

Hey guys, can single 180mm magicool slim handle gpu (Palit gtx 770 jetstream) + cpu (i5 4570)? I have ek-bay dcp 2.2 combo unit ready.


----------



## Works4me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Hey guys, can single 180mm magicool slim handle gpu (Palit gtx 770 jetstream) + cpu (i5 4570)? I have ek-bay dcp 2.2 combo unit ready.


i had the magicool and another 120mm rear radiator cool my overclocked 4790k and 2xr9 290 and everything was fine and cool , i think for a non "k" cpu and 770 the magicool would be fine on it's own


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Works4me*
> 
> i had the magicool and another 120mm rear radiator cool my overclocked 4790k and 2xr9 290 and everything was fine and cool , i think for a non "k" cpu and 770 the magicool would be fine on it's own


Thank you!


----------



## torino

Done my WC setup after years funding for parts.


----------



## khemist

Looks great!, just ditch the stickers.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Done my WC setup after years funding for parts.


Great job Torino! What are your system specs? Did you plan on putting your GPU under water? I really like what you did with the lighting on the floor, how did you do that? Build Log?


----------



## MightEMatt

Just finished this build last night. Haven't dusted and I'm no photographer, but figured I had to add to the collection. For anybody wondering out of curiosity or for their own build, the Heatkiller manifolds stick out such that they get slightly in the way of the reservoir in the back. My GPU temps are down to about 51­­°C each after a half hour of furmark, compared to the 80/85°C I was getting with the stock blowers. CPU temps up to about 55/60°C after a half hour of prime95. Haven't run both yet out of fear that the cooling capacity just isn't there, but an hour of Shadow of Mordor resulted in a max 45°C on the GPUs and 60°C on the CPU.

Edit: Forgot to mention, I used hyp36rmax's build in the previous configuration (with the Swiftech MicroRes) as sort of a guideline in planning my loop, so thanks to you for, um, existing.

You can tell ▼ I'm a professional.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MightEMatt*
> 
> Just finished this build last night. Haven't dusted and I'm no photographer, but figured I had to add to the collection. For anybody wondering out of curiosity or for their own build, the Heatkiller manifolds stick out such that they get slightly in the way of the reservoir in the back. My GPU temps are down to about 51­­°C each after a half hour of furmark, compared to the 80/85°C I was getting with the stock blowers. CPU temps up to about 55/60°C after a half hour of prime95. Haven't run both yet out of fear that the cooling capacity just isn't there, but an hour of Shadow of Mordor resulted in a max 45°C on the GPUs and 60°C on the CPU.
> 
> *Edit: Forgot to mention, I used hyp36rmax's build in the previous configuration (with the Swiftech MicroRes) as sort of a guideline in planning my loop, so thanks to you for, um, existing.*
> 
> You can tell ▼ I'm a professional.


Awesome-sauce! It's an inspirational hybrid of both my TJ08-E Builds with an X79 MATX at that! Your temps look really good with a PRIME95 run. I had the same issue with the Swiftech Microres and my Komodo 7900 GPU Blocks as I had to move the reservoir towards the side-panel just enough to close it. What GPU's are you using? You've actually confirmed and inspired me with your X79 build as I can confidently mount an X99 MATX motherboard now knowing that the Alphacool UT60 120mm will fit with low profile ram in the rear.


----------



## MightEMatt

I'm using a pair of EVGA 780 SC's with Heatkiller Ni-Bl Titan blocks. And yeah there was plenty of space for the radiator, I originally had it in push-pull but was unaware of the exact position of the inlets on the Heatkillers. Once I got them in it was obvious that I wasn't going to find an easy way into the GPU blocks unless I took out the extra fan.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Looks great!, just ditch the stickers.


Thanks man, the sticker is necessary to hide those screws lying around. Planning to put some lighting at that particular location together with full acrylic side panel.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Great job Torino! What are your system specs? Did you plan on putting your GPU under water? I really like what you did with the lighting on the floor, how did you do that? Build Log?


The specs are stated at my signature; an old skool sandy bridge spec. Initially i was plan to put my GPU under water as well but unfortunately the GPU block is too limited, since its a non reference model. Only EK provides the waterblock for this GPU but i'd rather do some major upgrade later, together with its waterblock.

For the lighting, the main concern is to engrave the clear acrylic into checkered pattern; for light dispersion purpose. I do not have any build log for this setup yet, but i'll try to share the tricks later.


----------



## kjrayo18

Hey guys so I just ordered this case and just wanted to know if the hyper evo 212 + fits. Also do you guys recommend me to change the front fan or just keep it? I would like it to be as quiet as possible since it will be on my desk. Thanks in advance


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Hey guys so I just ordered this case and just wanted to know if the hyper evo 212 + fits. Also do you guys recommend me to change the front fan or just keep it? I would like it to be as quiet as possible since it will be on my desk. Thanks in advance


1. It should fit. People are fitting enormous heatsinks into this bastard - it's definitely deep enough.
2. Keep it. It's a solid fan, just make sure your motherboard allows some sort of voltage/RPM regulation. If you run it at full voltage, the switch on the case only turns it down to ~700 RPM, which is still pretty audible (depends on the ambient noise level, though). I have mine turned down to 500 RPM and it's super silent while still giving a decent airflow.


----------



## kjrayo18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> 1. It should fit. People are fitting enormous heatsinks into this bastard - it's definitely deep enough.
> 2. Keep it. It's a solid fan, just make sure your motherboard allows some sort of voltage/RPM regulation. If you run it at full voltage, the switch on the case only turns it down to ~700 RPM, which is still pretty audible (depends on the ambient noise level, though). I have mine turned down to 500 RPM and it's super silent while still giving a decent airflow.


Thanks I'm glad it will fit. First I'm going to try and mod it to fit my h100i in the front and if that fails I'll put in the evo just wanted to be sure. ?

Btw can anyone tell me the exact measurements of the bottom inside to the 5.25 trays?


----------



## THEStorm

I wouldn't bother with the H100i, they are pretty crappy. I switched from a H100i to a D14 when I changed over to the TJ08-E and have been very pleased with my choice. The D14 is much more quiet and much more reliable all while costing less and performing the same.


----------



## kjrayo18

Well I already have the h100i so I rather use it then throw it away. Plus its better then the evo 212


----------



## Hrafn42

Does anybody know of a vented 5.25" bay cover that fits the TJ08-E (preferably one that does not require screwing into the 5.25" drive mounts, like the stock covers do)?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Well I already have the h100i so I rather use it then throw it away. Plus its better then the evo 212


You could sell the H100i to fund a D14.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Hey guys so I just ordered this case and just wanted to know if the hyper evo 212 + fits. Also do you guys recommend me to change the front fan or just keep it? I would like it to be as quiet as possible since it will be on my desk. Thanks in advance


There was a member in here that was able to fit the h100(non i) in his case below the 5.25" drive bays vertically. I think he used velcro or something to secure it. That might be an optuion to try it out before getting a new cooler. I tried a 212evo on my 2700k when my h220 went in for rma and it cooled surprisingly well with my 4.8ghz overclock. I wouldnt have been able to stress test it but for gaming and adobe lightroom tasks it held up.

The stock fan is quiet on low but too loud for some at that speed. I would NOT put that fan on the motherboard due to the amperage it will pull, "could" lead to a fan header failure in the long run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> Does anybody know of a vented 5.25" bay cover that fits the TJ08-E (preferably one that does not require screwing into the 5.25" drive mounts, like the stock covers do)?


Maybe modify the silverstone one in some way? I am using their 5.25" drive bay that mounts hard drives to mount both of my 2.5" drives but am using a door screen mesh to close the opening. I dont have the part numberr in front of since at work but you can check my nerdbox build below and match it to the one on silverstones page. Otherwise maybe find a case that has what you want and try to get it as a spare part?

Also look into lian li which has a few drive bay options available on their site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the H100i, they are pretty crappy. I switched from a H100i to a D14 when I changed over to the TJ08-E and have been very pleased with my choice. The D14 is much more quiet and much more reliable all while costing less and performing the same.


Pretty bad even though your d14 cools as well as the h100i? I agree the h100i is not cheap and your d14 cools as well perhaps and cheaper but there are reasons to get an AIO over an air cooler such as memory clearance or case dimensions.


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Maybe modify the silverstone one in some way? I am using their 5.25" drive bay that mounts hard drives to mount both of my 2.5" drives but am using a door screen mesh to close the opening. I dont have the part numberr in front of since at work but you can check my nerdbox build below and match it to the one on silverstones page. Otherwise maybe find a case that has what you want and try to get it as a spare part?



The reason I'd prefer one that, unlike the stock, does not screw into the 5.25" drive mount is that I'm hoping to mount a 5.25->3.5" adapter, and trying to screw both the cover and the adapter into the same mount makes for a very (almost unworkably) tight fit. The adapter is meant to be a close fit, and the additional thickness of the cover makes it a pain.
I've already tried a Lian Li and a no-name vented bay cover (this one) -- neither fitted the TJ08-E correctly. So rather than trying further covers randomly, I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Pretty bad even though your d14 cools as well as the h100i? I agree the h100i is not cheap and your d14 cools as well perhaps and cheaper but there are reasons to get an AIO over an air cooler such as memory clearance or case dimensions.


Yep, they are still crappy because I had two die on me, two pump failures. And it is cooling at the same capacity even though it is making half the noise. You can almost always find a nice air cooler that will fit you memory and case. Low profile ram is always the safest bet, and yes you have to be a bit more careful with dimensions, but I will take that any day over potential pump failures leaving you with zero CPU cooling.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hrafn42*
> 
> 
> The reason I'd prefer one that, unlike the stock, does not screw into the 5.25" drive mount is that I'm hoping to mount a 5.25->3.5" adapter, and trying to screw both the cover and the adapter into the same mount makes for a very (almost unworkably) tight fit. The adapter is meant to be a close fit, and the additional thickness of the cover makes it a pain.
> I've already tried a Lian Li and a no-name vented bay cover (this one) -- neither fitted the TJ08-E correctly. So rather than trying further covers randomly, I thought I'd ask here.


Have you looked at this one? Its what I use, I have 2 2.5" drives mounted to it and it also allows for a normal 3.5" hdd as well all built into it. To seal the opening I used door/window screen mesh found in hardware stores.

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en

How it looks installed:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Yep, they are still crappy because I had two die on me, two pump failures. And it is cooling at the same capacity even though it is making half the noise. You can almost always find a nice air cooler that will fit you memory and case. Low profile ram is always the safest bet, and yes you have to be a bit more careful with dimensions, but I will take that any day over potential pump failures leaving you with zero CPU cooling.


Sucks you had 2 fail on you. Asetek makes the pumps for most AIO units and like any electrical component, it can fail. I always recommend air for the "set it and forget it" kind of people. Cant beat the stability of an air cooler, but AIO are a nice option for some builds when there isnt enough case width, memory clearance, or pci lane clearance. Also why for the average joe I recommend a 212evo.


----------



## Hrafn42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Have you looked at this one? Its what I use, I have 2 2.5" drives mounted to it and it also allows for a normal 3.5" hdd as well all built into it. To seal the opening I used door/window screen mesh found in hardware stores.
> 
> http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=272&area=en


That's probably better than anything I've seen to date. The two downsides I can see for it are (1) only about half of the front area is vent & (2) heavily restricted airflow if I stacked two on top of each other (if I get around to moving my almost-never-used optical drive into an external enclosure), due to the adapters having a solid 'ceiling'.

My problem with third party covers seems to be that Silverstone has implemented a fairly exacting interpretation of SFF-8551 (see page 9) for their bays, and third-party manufacturers have taken too loose an interpretation for their covers to fit.

Addendum: on further reflection, this is looking better and better. If I also got a cheap 2.5" HDD as well to mount into it (to use for intermediate storage between SSD and large 3.5" HDDs), I probably wouldn't need the 2nd 5.25 bay any time soon (I had been intending putting one of my older/smaller 3.5"s into there for this purpose).


----------



## kjrayo18

Finally done with this little build what a pain in the @*( lol but i think it looks pretty good just need some more cable management, this is all coming from a phanteks pro


----------



## SastusBulbas

I am still running two of these little cases, one is an old 775 system trialing Windows 10, the other my Z87/4770k with an optic drive/ssd/single HDD and 650w Seasonic X series PSU.

Both currently have a single MSI 7950 Twin Frozr GPU in them, I am tempted to buy a new 860w Seasonic Platinum PSU and put both the MSI 7950 in one case for crossfire, but I am concerned over how much heat a pair of 7950's will dump within this little case.

So much so that I have been thinking of a new case with a 280mm AIO cooler. As I am using the HDD cage I have had to rear mount my Noctua CPU cooler fan for a pull configuration, as the fan hits the HDD cables.

Also wondering what PSU I should get, I can get a 1000w Seasonic Platinum cheaper than the 860w, and want to move to 4k gaming, while remaining hopefull AMD's 300 series will do it well enough. But the 860w Seasonic and Corsair units are the largest I can comfortably fit, yet borderline for any future higher spec crossfire set up such as 290/290X/390X.


----------



## SastusBulbas

Well one of my TJ08B-E systems will be rehoused this weekend, the spare TJ08B will be put away for a later date.


----------



## Jalen

Will be building in one of these bad boys tomorrow. Any tips or words of wisdom?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SastusBulbas*
> 
> I am still running two of these little cases, one is an old 775 system trialing Windows 10, the other my Z87/4770k with an optic drive/ssd/single HDD and 650w Seasonic X series PSU.
> 
> *Both currently have a single MSI 7950 Twin Frozr GPU in them, I am tempted to buy a new 860w Seasonic Platinum PSU and put both the MSI 7950 in one case for crossfire, but I am concerned over how much heat a pair of 7950's will dump within this little case.*
> 
> So much so that I have been thinking of a new case with a 280mm AIO cooler. As I am using the HDD cage I have had to rear mount my Noctua CPU cooler fan for a pull configuration, as the fan hits the HDD cables.
> 
> *Also wondering what PSU I should get, I can get a 1000w Seasonic Platinum cheaper than the 860w, and want to move to 4k gaming, while remaining hopefull AMD's 300 series will do it well enough. But the 860w Seasonic and Corsair units are the largest I can comfortably fit, yet borderline for any future higher spec crossfire set up such as 290/290X/390X.*


I had two 7970's in crossfire in the TJ08-E and it got warm really fast when they were on air, as I have since upgraded to a couple Sapphire VAPOR-X R9 290X 8gb cards with EK Water-Blocks in Crossfire along with a Seasonic 1200 Platinum PSU for some major 4k action.

I modified the PSU section to accommodate the larger PSU with an extension bracket. You should be able to mount the Seasonic 1000 Platinum with a little room to spare with the factory specs which will be golden for your GPU's for some time to come.

*My #phase02 Build Log:* Link


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

I'm about to pick up a TJ08EW-B. I'm having trouble deciding what to do about cooling however. Should I buy a 180mm rad and transfer my custom CPU only loop over, buy a 120mm AIO and use that, or get an air cooler? Any suggestions? CPU is an i7-5820k. Thanks!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> I'm about to pick up a TJ08EW-B. I'm having trouble deciding what to do about cooling however. *Should I buy a 180mm rad and transfer my custom CPU only loop over*, buy a 120mm AIO and use that, or get an air cooler? Any suggestions? CPU is an i7-5820k. Thanks!


This will be your best option as it will keep your i7 5820K very cool and efficient.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Okay cool thanks!
And am I correct in assuming that the drive bay has to be removed to fit a rad? And if so is there anywhere else to fit a single 3.5in Drive?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Okay cool thanks!
> And am I correct in assuming that the drive bay has to be removed to fit a rad? And if so is there anywhere else to fit a single 3.5in Drive?


Yes you will have to remove the bottom drive cage to accommodate a radiator as you can use a Silverstone FP55B which is a single 3.5" and two 2.5" converter for your 5.25" drive bay. You can also reuse the 5.25" Aluminum cover from the case to cover the converter instead of using the included adapter. I'm currently using this in my setup.

*Silverstone FP55B:* Link



*My build*


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Perfect thank you!
btw I've been following your build, great job!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Perfect thank you!
> btw I've been following your build, great job!


You're welcome! Thank you for the kind words! Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

One more question: I have a Silverstone Strider Gold PSU which is 185mm plus the modular connectors. I also have a Monsoon dual bay D5 Reservoir. Will these fit okay? I know that's the max PSU length.
Thanks!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> One more question: I have a *Silverstone Strider Gold PSU which is 185mm plus the modular connectors.* I also have a Monsoon dual bay D5 Reservoir. Will these fit okay? I know that's the max PSU length.
> Thanks!


Your Silverstone 185mm PSU may be pushing it as my Seasonic at 190mm plus modular cables makes it super tight with the Silverstone FP55 drive bay converter considering i've extended the length with a bracket and a trusty dremel.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Your Silverstone 185mm PSU may be pushing it as my Seasonic at 190mm plus modular cables makes it super tight with the Silverstone FP55 drive bay converter considering i've extended the length with a bracket and a trusty dremel.


I guess I'll give it a shot an see how it works, thanks! Not afraid to use a dremel lol. Just waiting for some parts to sell and then I'll be picking the case up from Amazon.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Your Silverstone 185mm PSU may be pushing it as my Seasonic at 190mm plus modular cables makes it super tight with the Silverstone FP55 drive bay converter considering i've extended the length with a bracket and a trusty dremel.




I've used this 1200w in one of mine for a while


----------



## khemist

Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal r5, definitely a great little case for the money.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal r5, definitely a great little case for the money.


Gez very clean!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> I guess I'll give it a shot an see how it works, thanks! Not afraid to use a dremel lol. Just waiting for some parts to sell and then I'll be picking the case up from Amazon.


I took some photos for a similar request today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> 
> 
> I've used this 1200w in one of mine for a while


Super snug! Love it! hahaha

*Here are some shots for those interested in accommodating a larger PSU >180mm. Keep in mine I used an extensions bracket from a Cooler Master Elite 130 ITX Chassis.*


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal r5, definitely a great little case for the money.


Damn clean! Can I ask what are your temps on that kind of loop setup both GPU & CPU in load?
I like your setup because the tubes don't like a spaghetti.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Damn clean! Can I ask what are your temps on that kind of loop setup both GPU & CPU in load?
> I like your setup because the tubes don't like a spaghetti.


Thanks!, GPU kept under 50c after hours of BF4 and cpu would get to lower 60's ([email protected] 1.31v).


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Thanks!, GPU kept under 50c after hours of BF4 and cpu would get to lower 60's ([email protected] 1.31v).


Those are some great temps for a single rad! Is that a 180 or 200?


----------



## khemist

200mm.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Thanks!, GPU kept under 50c after hours of BF4 and cpu would get to lower 60's ([email protected] 1.31v).


Nice temps especially the gpu. I also play BF4... my gpu run 75C temp in air cooled. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## _dani1_

worklog: http://foro.noticias3d.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=437948


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last pic of my TJ08 before i switch to the Fractal r5, definitely a great little case for the money.


R5 build log?


----------



## mironccr345

Has anyone repositioned the hdd cage?

The HDD's aren't touching the cpu cooler, but it's damn close.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> R5 build log?


Didn't do one unfortunately.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Has anyone repositioned the hdd cage?
> 
> The HDD's aren't touching the cpu cooler, but it's damn close.


Repositioned and added 4 more HDDs in the optical bay


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Repositioned and added 4 more HDDs in the optical bay


Thanks! I just drilled some new holes in the bottom bracket to reposition the HDD cage. Simple mod and freed up a lot of room.
Before


After


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks! I just drilled some new holes in the bottom bracket to reposition the HDD cage. Simple mod and freed up a lot of room.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After


I didn't even drill holes, mine is stuck down with Velcro


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> I didn't even drill holes, mine is stuck down with Velcro


I was going to do the same. But when I realized I didn't have any, I decided to drill some holes. It didn't take me but 10 minutes to measure, drill and install. I'm still able to use the bracket to lock it down to the 2.5" HDD/FDD cage.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was going to do the same. But when I realized I didn't have any, I decided to drill some holes. It didn't take me but 10 minutes to measure, drill and install. I'm still able to use the bracket to lock it down to the 2.5" HDD/FDD cage.


nice work it still looks original


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> nice work it still looks original


Thanks. That's what I was going for. Kind of looks like it was meant to be that way.


----------



## Elyminator

put a few upgrades (hand me downs) in my little brothers rig.... he only ever paid for a hard drive... has a rig a lot of people would kill for. I guess I like building to much.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Finished migrating to the TJ08E!
Final pics here: http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/81290#post_23669404
I'll get better ones later


----------



## mironccr345

Better shots of the PS07B.


----------



## deraco96

Such a beautiful case. Might take a few new photos when I have the chance as well. I had a little graphics upgrade, and might try out to put the hard drive cage back in to provide support. The old card was too short anyway, so I took it out.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deraco96*
> 
> Such a beautiful case. Might take a few new photos when I have the chance as well. I had a little graphics upgrade, and might try out to put the hard drive cage back in to provide support. The old card was too short anyway, so I took it out.


Thanks! I bought the case for $69.00 on Amazon and it replaced a fractal core 1000. There are a lot of features for the price point. Glad I went with the case.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks! I bought the case for $69.00 on Amazon and it replaced a fractal core 1000. There are a lot of features for the price point. Glad I went with the case.


nice work and welcome to the family


----------



## aeshoreman

Asus Maximus VII Gene
Intel 4790k
Asus GTX 780TI
Scythe KAZE 40mm Fan
Kingston 2400 16GB RAM
Corsair H100i w/ Nocuta Fans
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB
Seagate Barracuda 1.5TB
Corsair 860i Power Supply
CD/DVD Drive
(Default Settings/No OC)


----------



## Qrash

Interesting mix of fans on the radiator. Is the radiator held in place by Velcro?


----------



## aeshoreman

Yes, it is interesting. The fans on the radiator are:

*-Noctua Industrial NF-F12 PPC 2000
-Noctua NF-F12 PWM*

This is what I used to hold the radiator into place:



It holds up to 1 pound. The more surface area that is covered the better. The Scotch Fasteners hold the radiator in place extremely well.


----------



## deadwalker

Hello, this is the first time im going to build a computers and im thinking about using this case, my current list of components is this

CPU: Intel i5 4690k
CPU cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
RAM: HyperX FURY Series 8GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 1866MHz
HD : Seagate Barracuda 1TB
SSD: Samsung 850 EVO-Series 250GB
GPU : Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
PSU: Antec HCG 620M

i plan to OC the CPU, but have no plans to OC the GPU or use SLI.
i'm mostly worried about the size of the Gigabyte G1 but will appreciate any comments or suggestions regarding the components.
also, do i need to buy anything else to help me build it? i see many people here use velcro to fix the components.


----------



## Qrash

The G1 is a fairly long card so even if you don't use the drive cage, you might leave it in place to support the G1 (don't forget the rubber pad that goes on top of the cage. Otherwise, I find that the PCI-E power cables do a good job of holding up the graphics card so long as you have the tension just right.


----------



## PcZac

My GPU gets a bit too warm and loud, what would you guys do to fix that? I have the front fan set to low, because it's even louder than the GPU when it ramps up.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> My GPU gets a bit too warm and loud, what would you guys do to fix that? I have the front fan set to low, because it's even louder than the GPU when it ramps up.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can clean the heat-sink and reapply thermal compound to see if that helps?

You can also replace the stock cooler with one of the options below.

Gelid
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835426026

Artic Accelero
http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga.html


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> My GPU gets a bit too warm and loud, what would you guys do to fix that? I have the front fan set to low, because it's even louder than the GPU when it ramps up.


You can always replace the front 180mm intake fan with a Silverstone AP 182













That will blow some air to your GPU with no stress at all


----------



## PcZac

How does the Silverstone AP 182 compare to the stock fan?


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You can always replace the front 180mm intake fan with a Silverstone AP 182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will blow some air to your GPU with no stress at all






Is it a lot quieter than the stock one or a little bit quieter?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> How does the Silverstone AP 182 compare to the stock fan?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> Is it a lot quieter than the stock one or a little bit quieter?


It's definitely not quiet as this fan was designed with performance in mind. Then again sound is truly subjective and will differ between individuals. It's got great static pressure and cools my whole system pretty well.


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> It's definitely not quiet as this fan was designed with performance in mind. Then again sound is truly subjective and will differ between individuals. It's got great static pressure and cools my whole system pretty well.






I am looking for something quiet, I think I'm going to use a pair of noctua fans for silence


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> 
> I am looking for something quiet, I think I'm going to use a pair of noctua fans for silence


For 120mm fans I suggest Gentle Typhoons for sound and performance.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> For 120mm fans I suggest Gentle Typhoons for sound and performance.


Actually I have them and I think my PSU is the one that is making the loud noise or possibly my CPU cooler.


----------



## Hanks

heya TJ owners, i've been on a long search for the ideal case and eventually realized the TJ08 or PS07 were it! i wanted matx so i could go smaller, but was throwing around larger options (define mini, arc mini r2, 350d) without really being satisfied with the designs or cooling (especially the define). for some reason i overlooked the silverstone, despite it coming up in earlier searches and reading about it. i guess the more challenging build put me off but doesn't seem like much trouble at all. it fits the bill to a tee and it's a good 10l smaller than the fractal offerings, while being much lighter and having great cooling.

i've now been going back and forth between the TJ08 and PS07, thinking they have their pros and cons (looks, cooling, fan options) and was going to ask for some input, but i just saw the new KL06 is out in the wild. does anyone have this case? if not i'll be more than happy to post some pics when i get it, it seems like Scan (UK) are one of the only places anywhere with stock. it's ideal, i've eventually found my chassis! looks like it takes the best parts of the TJ08/PS07 and rolls them up into one - direct air flow, 2 x 120 fans for easy customization and to my eyes a much more appealing front design than the plastic of the PS07, no side vents.

KL06 all the way!

only person who has a video of one in the wild, there is a non-windowed version too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRn673rmrzA


----------



## 66racer

Ghe kl06 looks interesting but the aluminum front panel of the tj08 looks great. Cant wait to see a kl06 in person though.


----------



## cqbman

Hi guys, I'm building a new system and like the look of the TJ08-EW for the case. I'm just wondering if anyone knows if a Gigabyte GTX 770 Windforce OC or a Gigabyte GTX 980 Gaming will fit without any issues? I know they're both big, long cards and I'm just wondering if there will be any problems size-wise or heat / airflow-wise?


----------



## deraco96

They'll work just fine. I've got a 780 Ti in there that uses more power and is only 1 cm shorter, and it fits with room to spare. I think Silverstone designed this case around fitting a HD 5970, back then and now still the longest video card ever made, so all video cards will fit (unless you got some crazy 5-slot Prolimatech cooler with 120mm fans on it







). Cooling is also the best for cases this size I think, so you really should not have any problems.


----------



## cqbman

Thanks deraco96







I'm buying all the parts today and will be putting this sucker together on weekend









Here's what I've picked out for anyone that's interested...

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690
MOBO: ASRock H97M-Pro 4
RAM: G.Skill Ares F3-1600C9D-8GAO 8GB (2x4GB) 1600MHz DDR3
SSD: Intel 530 120GB
HDD: Toshiba DT01ACA300 3TB, 7200rpm
ODD: LG GH24NSC0 24x SATA DVD-RW Drive
CASE: Silverstone TJ08-E
PSU: CoolerMaster V550S 80 Plus Gold 550W Power Supply
GPU: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce OC *

* I'll probably be upgrading the GPU to a Gigabyte GTX 980 G1 Gaming 4GB down the track

So you can now officially consider me a new member of the Silverstone TJ08-E Owners Club


----------



## Dimensive

I was at Fry's this morning and I happened upon the TJ08B-E. I'm thinking about buying the case and moving my gaming rig into it. However, I do have some questions.

1. Is the HDD cage easily removable (screws or rivets)?

2. If so, what's a good spot for 2 2.5" HDDs?

3. The maximum PSU size is 180mm, mine is 180mm. Will I be okay on space with my Cooler Master Silent Pro M2 and a NZXT Sentry Mix 2 fan controller?

4. How much space is there between the motherboard and the back panel? Good cable management is a plus.


----------



## deraco96

1. Yes. One thumbscrew! It does not obstruct airflow in any way though - it even helps CPU temps a little according to Silverstone - and supports your GPU, and is not really visible from the window, so you might as well leave it in.
2. If they are hard drives of the spinning sort, might want to buy something to fasten them in one of the ODD bays. SSDs you can just chuck behind the motherboard tray, works fine. One of them fits under the 3,5inch at the bottom as well.
3. Yes
4. Don't know exactly, but enough for cable management and a couple of SSDs! One thing to keep in mind is that the panels are very sturdy due to them being relatively small, so if you have to push a little to make it fit it will be quite doable. My previous CM 690 was much worse.


----------



## Dimensive

I appreciate it! I am definitely considering this case. I want a smaller case than my Arc Mini R2, but bigger than the Hadron Air, and this one fits the bill.


----------



## BadDad62

As 'deraco96' said

1: All held in with screws even the lower 3.5" bay

2: 1 x 3.5" Hd 1 in the lower bay with a SSD under it screwed to the floor Double sided tape is your friend









3: Yes but I've fitted a 200mm PSU in with a little push









4: Pretty good for cable management but helps if your psu is modular.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1527609/build-log-silverstone-tj08-e-phase02-sff-x99-4k/50#post_23537547

http://www.overclock.net/t/1527609/build-log-silverstone-tj08-e-phase02-sff-x99-4k/50#post_23584453


----------



## Hanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I appreciate it! I am definitely considering this case. I want a smaller case than my Arc Mini R2, but bigger than the Hadron Air, and this one fits the bill.


worth mentioning that the KL06 (new TJ08-E variant) has 2 x SSD mounts outside of the cage - bottom one and a dedicated mounting point on the side of the optical bays, shown here:


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanks*
> 
> worth mentioning that the KL06 (new TJ08-E variant) has 2 x SSD mounts outside of the cage - bottom one and a dedicated mounting point on the side of the optical bays, shown here:


Hmm, I like that case. Is there any release date set for it?


----------



## Hanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Hmm, I like that case. Is there any release date set for it?


yeah it's out already







though you may need to do some searching to find places selling it. being so new it doesn't seem to be widely available yet.

i have one sitting in my bedroom, just waiting for a cpu to arrive before doing my build. looks really nice!


----------



## Dimensive

Yea, it's a nice looking case. I haven't seen it anywhere though and I don't have many options around here locally.


----------



## PePoX

hi! i want to build a watercooled rig with this case and i have several quiestions

a) maximun radiator thickness for the 120? i've been doing some math and some people fit a h80i in push pull (50mm both fans and 38mm the radiator itself) and that it's roughly 88mm of total space so im trying to cram a UT60 + 25mm fan= 85mm or a monsta (#*Yolo*) + 12 mm fan = 92mm im planing on using a ek waterblock ( a Supremacy EVO) and i dont know if i'l have clearance issues **DISCLAIMER** my math calculations about the total radiator size are based in radiator thickness plus fan size and could be horribly wrong dont judge me

b) maximun thickness of the 180mm? im planning to use the air prenetrator that comes with the case and again i've seen some push pull but yet again i dont know about the clearance given the fact that i'll use a asus maximus VII gene with a 282mm gpu (i wont say the model cause dem haters will say im way better with 980 sli and it would be a waste or money yadda yadda yadda besides look at my sig )

c) a monsta 180 with a 180x25 fan would fit? (monsta everywhere son! go big or go home!) also the gpu will fit?
thanks!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hi! i want to build a watercooled rig with this case and i have several quiestions
> 
> a) maximun radiator thickness for the 120? i've been doing some math and some people fit a h80i in push pull (50mm both fans and 38mm the radiator itself) and that it's roughly 88mm of total space so im trying to cram a UT60 + 25mm fan= 85mm or a monsta (#*Yolo*) + 12 mm fan = 92mm im planing on using a ek waterblock ( a Supremacy EVO) and i dont know if i'l have clearance issues **DISCLAIMER** my math calculations about the total radiator total size are based in radiator thicknes plus fan size and could be horribly wrong dont judge me xD
> 
> b) maximun thickness of the 180mm? im planning to use the air prenetrator that comes with the case and again i've seen some push pull but yet again i dont know about the clearance given the fact that i'll use a asus maximus VII gene with a 267mm gpu (i wont say the model cause dem haters will say im way better with 980 sli and it would be a waste or money yadda yadda yadda besides look at my sig xD)
> 
> c) someone could tell me the brand of this two radiators? i know that the 180mm fan it's a phobya g-18 but dont know the rad name neither the 180mm nor the 120mm and that could help me a lot with my planning
> thanks!


EK makes a 180mm now too. The magicool is a 180mm and phobya is the 200mm with mounts for 180mm location. The push pull like in my build required cutting the motherboard tray for clearance and it barely clears my asus gtx770 which I think is 10.5". There is an advantage in 200mm as there are more fans, but then again with EK getting in the 180mm radiator market, they made their own fan too. I just use the stock ap181

http://www.ekwb.com/news/518/19/EK-releases-180mm-series-CoolStream-WE-radiator/

I used to have an h80i in push/pull in there with no issues also.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PePoX*
> 
> hi! i want to build a watercooled rig with this case and i have several quiestions
> 
> a) maximun radiator thickness for the 120? i've been doing some math and some people fit a h80i in push pull (50mm both fans and 38mm the radiator itself) and that it's roughly 88mm of total space so im trying to cram a UT60 + 25mm fan= 85mm or a monsta (#*Yolo*) + 12 mm fan = 92mm im planing on using a ek waterblock ( a Supremacy EVO) and i dont know if i'l have clearance issues **DISCLAIMER** my math calculations about the total radiator size are based in radiator thickness plus fan size and could be horribly wrong dont judge me
> 
> b) maximun thickness of the 180mm? im planning to use the air prenetrator that comes with the case and again i've seen some push pull but yet again i dont know about the clearance given the fact that i'll use a asus maximus VII gene with a 282mm gpu (i wont say the model cause dem haters will say im way better with 980 sli and it would be a waste or money yadda yadda yadda besides look at my sig )
> 
> c) a monsta 180 with a 180x25 fan would fit? (monsta everywhere son! go big or go home!) also the gpu will fit?
> thanks!


As you can see I fit an Alphacool UT60 with a Gentle Typhoon AP29 25mm fan in the rear as an exhaust. You will have fitment issues with a Monsta unless you mount your fan on the outside of the chassis as an intake. I suggest a very good high static pressure fan such as a Gentle Typhoon AP29 minimum if you go this route.

I currently have crossfire Sapphire VAPOR-X 290X 8gb cards with an Alphacool 180mm XT45 45mm radiator with just barely half an inch of clearance with an AP182 Silverstone 180mm Fan (White).


----------



## PePoX

thanks for the awesome reply +rep!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*


"hyp36rmax" where did you get the PSU extender from and are still available?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> "hyp36rmax" where did you get the PSU extender from and are still available?


I used the extension bracket from a Cooler Master Elite 130, alternatively you can also use one from a Cooler Master COSMOS II. I also picked up a Lian-Li PE-01 PSU Extension that extends the PSU even farther to allow even more room in the chassis. I had to dremel out the existing PSU holes to accommodate it.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I used the extension bracket from a Cooler Master Elite 130, alternatively you can also use one from a Cooler Master COSMOS II. I also picked up a Lian-Li PE-01 PSU Extension that extends the PSU even farther to allow even more room in the chassis. I had to dremel out the existing PSU holes to accommodate it.


Thanks mate


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Thanks mate


You're welcome buddy!


----------



## sinkfish

Hello guys, I just wanna share my in progress project. I change inner case color to white and this is a custom loop cooling rig. The tubing will be PrimoChill 1/2" PETG.. goodluck for me in bending the tubes.


----------



## khemist

Looking sweet!.


----------



## Jzorz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> My GPU gets a bit too warm and loud, what would you guys do to fix that? I have the front fan set to low, because it's even louder than the GPU when it ramps up.


Hi,

You probably have already solved your gpu temp and noise issue, but i thought i would offer my advice just in case.

From the pics it looks like the psu is fitted fan side down, have you tried fitting the psu fan side up?

With the fan side down the psu and gpu are fighting each other for the same air, which is causing both their fans to spin faster and louder.

Having the psu fan side up, would allow the gpu to have all the fresh air without being contested by the psu and will spin slower and quieter as a result.

The psu gets its fresh air from the top of the case and is filtered so no worries there.

Very tidy build by the way, I like it!

Thanks
J


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Hello guys, I just wanna share my in progress project. I change inner case color to white and this is a custom loop cooling rig. The tubing will be PrimoChill 1/2" PETG.. goodluck for me in bending the tubes.


That looks impressive








Love the plate separating the top area from the rest of the case
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jzorz*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> You probably have already solved your gpu temp and noise issue, but i thought i would offer my advice just in case.
> 
> From the pics it looks like the psu is fitted fan side down, have you tried fitting the psu fan side up?
> 
> With the fan side down the psu and gpu are fighting each other for the same air, which is causing both their fans to spin faster and louder.
> 
> Having the psu fan side up, would allow the gpu to have all the fresh air without being contested by the psu and will spin slower and quieter as a result.
> 
> The psu gets its fresh air from the top of the case and is filtered so no worries there.
> 
> Very tidy build by the way, I like it! Thanks J


I'd agree with "Jzorz" the bottom of the PSU helps funnel the airflow towards the rear in an effort in a tunnel effect to aid cooling


----------



## Hrafn42

Has anybody been able to fit a Lian Li EX-23 or EX-23N into the TJ08-E? I have concerns that the bezel of them may stay too wide, too far back to fit (the 5.25" spec calls for a bezel that's only a few mm deep before narrowing slightly for the rest of the drive length).

I-Star, Evercool and Vantec all do a slightly different (but virtually identical to each other) variant -- but these seem to have a HDD cage that is too short to screw in the back HDD screw-hole (and many, newer, HDDs lack the spec-optional middle screw-hole). (The TJ08-E's own internal drive cage also has this problem.)

Are there any other 3-into-2 cages with good ventilation that I should be considering?


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Looking sweet!.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> That looks impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the plate separating the top area from the rest of the case


Thank you!
















----

I can say 80% done of this project.
I need to-do this list soon...

- adding drain port setup
- PSU cables sleeving
- replacing clear liquid to pastel coolant
- replacing 2 hdd to SSD
- final touch in exterior


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> I can say 80% done of this project.
> I need to-do this list soon...
> 
> - adding drain port setup
> - PSU cables sleeving
> - replacing clear liquid to pastel coolant
> - replacing 2 hdd to SSD
> - final touch in exterior


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> I can say 80% done of this project.
> I need to-do this list soon...
> 
> - adding drain port setup
> - PSU cables sleeving
> - replacing clear liquid to pastel coolant
> - replacing 2 hdd to SSD
> - final touch in exterior
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really like the color choice, good job on the build


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Really like the color choice, good job on the build


Thank you!


----------



## cqbman

Wow. This case is LOUD. I'm guessing it's the 180mm front fan? Anyone replaced it with something quieter?


----------



## MR-e

I put mine on a fan controller and tuned the voltage lower to get acceptable noise levels. Otherwise yes, it is the fan that's obnoxiously loud at full blast


----------



## Qrash

I left my front fan speed switch on High and let the motherboard (Asus Maximus V GENE) control the fan speed. I have the case on my desk and the noise is acceptable to me.


----------



## deraco96

My front fan is downvolted via mobo (it doesn't offer fan control beyond the 4-pin for the CPU fan). Just checked, it spends its days at 675 RPM and isn't overly loud at that speed. It also is on the Low-mode on the switch. Replacing is a bit of a waste of money if you ask me, as undervolting works just fine and any air flow differences at the same noise levels will probably be minimal.


----------



## sinkfish

nah!... the front fan 180 is not that loud even in high speed. The only loud in my experience was the GPU fans, 120 fan at rear & cpu aired coolers.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Fan noise is subjective and will differ with everyone as the factory 180mm fan on the TJ08-E was silent to me even on high. However since I replaced it with its faster bigger brother the AP182 you can definitely hear it now. It doesn't bother me at all especially with my sound system or headphones on.


----------



## Seel

Finally placed an order for watercooling parts, again, since the first one didn't go through.

I will be using a Silverstone FM181 fan: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=222&area=en
It's like the AP182 with dual ball bearing design, but without the air focusing stuff, which is a positive to me as it will be less restrictive and produce less noise. It also has lower max rpm than the AP182 so it doesn't draw too much power and possibly blow out your motherboard's fan header.

It does have some bearing noise at low rpm, but I think that's common for ball bearing fans. But mostly you just hear air moving, very pleasant.


----------



## roninmedia

The person who wrote the review for this case for Anandtech stated that building in this case was difficult. Any owners agree with the assessment?

Pretty much moving my current single GPU rig in my signature from the Storm Sniper case to something smaller.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> The person who wrote the review for this case for Anandtech stated that building in this case was difficult. Any owners agree with the assessment?
> 
> Pretty much moving my current single GPU rig in my signature from the Storm Sniper case to something smaller.


Nope...









Especially if you're using just one GPU, its not anymore challenging than your Sniper chassis.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roninmedia*
> 
> The person who wrote the review for this case for Anandtech stated that building in this case was difficult. Any owners agree with the assessment?
> 
> Pretty much moving my current single GPU rig in my signature from the Storm Sniper case to something smaller.


I didn't find it difficult at all even having 8 hard drives and water cooled was pretty easy.

Edit; Removable Mobo tray makes installs simple


----------



## Seel

It's not really difficult, but there are a lot of screws. Everything is screwed in place, often with more screws than really necessary. But as long as you have a magnetic screwdriver you will be ok. :b


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> It's not really difficult, but there are a lot of screws. Everything is screwed in place, often with more screws than really necessary. But as long as you have a magnetic screwdriver you will be ok. :b


Be cautious with the ones holding the top on as they are easily stripped


----------



## kse617

Hey guys,

I've had this case for almost a year running a 780Ti and I'm considering a GTX 980 SLI build for 1080p 144Hz gaming, but I'm pretty worried about the temps I might get.

Has anyone tried running dual reference 980s (or even ref. 970s) to see how they behave temperature-wise?

BTW, this is the best case I've ever had/built


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kse617*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had this case for almost a year running a 780Ti and I'm considering a GTX 980 SLI build for 1080p 144Hz gaming, but I'm pretty worried about the temps I might get.
> 
> Has anyone tried running dual reference 980s (or even ref. 970s) to see how they behave temperature-wise?
> 
> BTW, this is the best case I've ever had/built


This chassis is awesome right? Well i've done Crossfire HD7970's with open air coolers and it gets super HOT as there is no spacing between each GPU as I suggest reference blowers if you plan to go this route. Although the GTX900 series GPU's do run cooler you may run into the same scenario as I suggest putting your GPU's with water-blocks for maximum performance.


----------



## Surab

Hi!
I plan to build my first PC for which I chose these components so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ppx9YJ
I really would lije to build a smallish footprint/volume system, hence I decided to go with the TJ08-E. I am going to remove the drive cage and use the external 3.5" bay for extra storage, if the M.2 SSD is not enough. Since I will lose the GPU support, I read that it is better to go with a GPU that has a backplate.

I definitely want a GTX 970 (maybe 980) and I was mainly looking to OEM versions (more quiet and cooler) like the Asus STRIX or EVGA Classified, but I had read in this thread a few times that I should go for a blower style cooler. Is that really necessary for a single GPU build without any OC? Could I use an OEM version, if I would add a 120mm exhaust fans?

Thank you and cheers, Surab


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> Hi!
> I plan to build my first PC for which I chose these components so far: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ppx9YJ
> I really would lije to build a smallish footprint/volume system, hence I decided to go with the TJ08-E. I am going to remove the drive cage and use the external 3.5" bay for extra storage, if the M.2 SSD is not enough. Since I will lose the GPU support, I read that it is better to go with a GPU that has a backplate.
> 
> *I definitely want a GTX 970 (maybe 980) and I was mainly looking to OEM versions (more quiet and cooler) like the Asus STRIX or EVGA Classified, but I had read in this thread a few times that I should go for a blower style cooler. Is that really necessary for a single GPU build without any OC? Could I use an OEM version, if I would add a 120mm exhaust fans?*
> 
> Thank you and cheers, Surab


Welcome to OCN!

You'll be fine with a single GPU with an open cooler in the TJ08-E, in fact I highly recommend it. However if you plan to go multi-GPU SLI or Crossfire, I would suggest liquid-cooling or reference blowers at the very least. The front 180mm Air penetrator works fairly well to push the flow of air towards the back. If you want even more performance you can always replace it with a Silverstone AP182 (white) higher performing 180mm fan.

You'll also be fine without that HDD GPU support. The GPU back-plates are nice to have and will provide more support for your GPU.


----------



## Surab

@ hyp36rmax:
Thank you for the welcoming and your quick reply!









I am not interested in Multi GPU and water cooling. I just want a fairly simple, small and yet powerful system to run games and everything else that is hopefully on the quiter side.








Quote:


> The front 180mm Air penetrator works fairly well to push the flow of air towards the back. If you want even more performance you can always replace it with a Silverstone AP182 (white) higher performing 180mm fan.


Do you mean that I should not invest in an exahust fan?
I actually was thinking to upgrade to a FM181 to make the cooling more quiet, if I feel that the AP181 is too loud for my taste.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> @ hyp36rmax:
> Thank you for the welcoming and your quick reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not interested in Multi GPU and water cooling. I just want a fairly simple, small and yet powerful system to run games and everything else that is hopefully on the quiter side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you mean that I should not invest in an exahust fan?
> I actually was thinking to upgrade to a FM181 to make the cooling more quiet, if I feel that the AP181 is too loud for my taste.*


Adding an exhaust fan won't hurt as it may marginally increase the fan noise depending on the RPM's. If silence is your goal you can always add some sound deadening foam such as the Silverstone SF01 : Link or something similar along the side panel, floor, and top cover of the chassis to help minimize fan noise.


----------



## Surab

Okay, I see. Well then I might just build it with the components listed and check later for myself whether it is too loud or hot and add stuff accordingly.

Thanks again.

If anyone else has some remarks regarding this setup, I would be glad to read about it!

PS: I will most probably start the build towards mid or end June. I am so excited!


----------



## pewterdragn

Definitely need liquid cooling with two graphics cards... I tried everything possible to air cool but the temps were insane.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pewterdragn*
> 
> Definitely need liquid cooling with two graphics cards... I tried everything possible to air cool but the temps were insane.


Depends on what cooler you go for. If you're going for SLI I'd suggest you get titan blowers:



These provide the best compromise between performance, temps and noise (for dual GPU on air). What's nice is that they have an inlet on the rear of the card as well as having the inlet for the blower. I recently upgraded to a Titan X and was surprised how quiet they are at their default idle speed (1050RPM) compared to the cheap and nasty 760 blower I replaced. Also noticed, my temps are all round a lot lower moving away from an open air cooler (Prolimatech MK-26).

I'd also suggest you look at Silverstone's PS07 based on the same chassis, with its dual 120mm intake fans. These provide better airflow to the second graphics card:



Build quality of front face plate isn't as good but it does have a door you can add sound proofing to and a better air filter.

If you can, also avoid using the HDD tray and get a hot swap bay in addition to placing your PSU fan up. This will further enhance airflow.


----------



## Surab

Not, sure whether it belongs here, but there is a updated version of the TJ08:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/355474-silverstone-revealed-the-prototype-of-tj08-pro-a-case-based-on-the-tj08-e/

Does not look as sleek in my opinion though...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> Not, sure whether it belongs here, but there is a updated version of the TJ08:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/355474-silverstone-revealed-the-prototype-of-tj08-pro-a-case-based-on-the-tj08-e/
> 
> Does not look as sleek in my opinion though...


Oh wow thats interesting, I think the only thing I dont like is the top plastic grill. Window is decent but for sure glad it has a 240/280mm rad mount up top, now just curious what the front will hold, this could end up being a great water cooled case setup.


----------



## Surab

If German (translation) helps: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/silverstone-gehaeuse-in-e-atx-bis-mini-itx-auf-der-computex-2015/

The site claims:
Front: 1 × 180 & 120 mm or 2 × 140/120 mm (1 × 180 mm inclusive)
Back: 1 × 120 mm (1 × 120 mm inclusive)
Top: 2 × 120 mm (optional)

Windowed version allows 161mm CPU coolers, regular 165mm.


----------



## PcZac

If that logo and back is removable, that is a sexy case. Don't like the extended back to hide the IO because it means a much bigger case.


----------



## imbasaurus

hi, just got this case, although 2nd hand, it still looks good. i want to ask how should i connect the front fan? through my motherboard's Sys_fan header or via molex? currently it's on sys_fan header but my RPM readings are just above 900rpm although my switch in front is on high.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imbasaurus*
> 
> hi, just got this case, although 2nd hand, it still looks good. i want to ask how should i connect the front fan? through my motherboard's Sys_fan header or via molex? currently it's on sys_fan header but my RPM readings are just above 900rpm although my switch in front is on high.


you can just plug it to the motherboard socket. I think it is normal to have around 900-1.2k RPM speed since the intake fan of this model doesn't that fast.
Try to play around with the fan speed manually and adjust the fan speed according to temperature in the motherboard software.


----------



## Seel

When idle I got it down to around 300rpm using speed fan and the switch on high. I think 600-700 was enough to keep my system cool during gaming.


----------



## imbasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> you can just plug it to the motherboard socket. I think it is normal to have around 900-1.2k RPM speed since the intake fan of this model doesn't that fast.
> Try to play around with the fan speed manually and adjust the fan speed according to temperature in the motherboard software.


thanks! i guess 900RPM is just good enough.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imbasaurus*
> 
> hi, just got this case, although 2nd hand, it still looks good. i want to ask how should i connect the front fan? through my motherboard's Sys_fan header or via molex? currently it's on sys_fan header but my RPM readings are just above 900rpm although my switch in front is on high.


The fan speed may be low because it is being controled by your motherboard. Go into the BIOS and look for the fan control settings. You can set it to maximum, but it will be louder. If your temperatures are acceptable the way it is now, I'd leave it alone. Try running some benchmarks to heat up the CPU and GPU and see if the fan speed automatically increases.


----------



## K1mer0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> Not, sure whether it belongs here, but there is a updated version of the TJ08:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/355474-silverstone-revealed-the-prototype-of-tj08-pro-a-case-based-on-the-tj08-e/
> 
> Does not look as sleek in my opinion though...


It is scheduled a release date?

Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## atomicus

They've done away with the reverse layout it seems, unless I'm mistaken, so no way to have GPU facing other way round. That's what I always loved about the TJ08. Shame.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> They've done away with the reverse layout it seems, unless I'm mistaken, so no way to have GPU facing other way round. That's what I always loved about the TJ08. Shame.


Thanks for the video. Notice the 5 slot PCIe and room for a top mounted radiator now. I too love the classic TJ08-E reverse layout.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thanks for the video. Notice the 5 slot PCIe and room for a top mounted radiator now. I too love the classic TJ08-E reverse layout.


reverse or not the tj08e allowed for a lot of cooling potential in a relatively small package. this new model is definitely bigger. At that point i question why i would use it over my 350d. I love the 08e they should have made a new version of that if anything.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> reverse or not the tj08e allowed for a lot of cooling potential in a relatively small package. this new model is definitely bigger. At that point i question why i would use it over my 350d. I love the 08e they should have made a new version of that if anything.


I know this all too well


----------



## Seel

Finally got my TJ08 watercooled.






The diy LED mod thing on the fan ended up being a bit ugly, but oh well. I wanted something more subtle but the phobya fan only does 700 rpm max.

I'm cooling the GPU with an alphacool gpx, because it was the only waterblock that fit my 770. It probably doesn't get any airflow up there. I wonder how the VRMs are doing.
I've been gaming a lot recently, so far no issues and the GPU itself reaches 45°c max.

Also delidded the CPU while at it, which really helped temps. I was able to increase the voltage a lot and gained 200 mhz.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Awesome! I was going to ask you about your GPU VRMS with the Alphacool GPX. You can use MSI Afterburner or HWINFO to monitor the VRMS.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Awesome! I was going to ask you about your GPU VRMS with the Alphacool GPX. You can use MSI Afterburner or HWINFO to monitor the VRMS.


Not seeing any VRM temps. In either program.

I guess I could be totally unscientific and touch the thing after a long gaming session. :b


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> Not seeing any VRM temps. In either program.
> 
> I guess I could be totally unscientific and touch the thing after a long gaming session. :b


nothing says it's hot like the smell of burning skin









Awesome looking build as well


----------



## Gachr

*I've done quite a lot of upgrades to my rig:*



*CPU:* Intel Core i5 4570
*MOBO:* ASUS H97M-E
*RAM* 2x4GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz CL9
*CARD:* ASUS GTX 660
*CASE:* Silverstone PS07
*SSD:* Samsung 850 EVO 250GB M.2
*PSU:* Corsair CX500M
*COOLER:* Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO

*And the bit uglier side of it:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iamdjango

Very tidy  Rear of my case is a wire jungle.

I'm just finishing off an upgrade too. Hope to have some pictures of it at the weekend.


----------



## Qrash

Has everyone got Upgrade Fever too? I'm trying to hold out for the new Skylake processors, though I'm tempted to buy a 980 Ti now.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> ...
> 
> Also delidded the CPU while at it, which really helped temps. I was able to increase the voltage a lot and gained 200 mhz.


What are your CPU temps and OC now after the delid? What voltages are you pushing? I've been considering moving to a custom loop myself, just not sure I'll see much benefit.


----------



## Surab

Hey, guys. I am in the middle of building my system (it took a bit longer) and I got two questions:

1) My TJ08-E manual says that for the HDD LED the white cables are negative and while other colors are positve. The problem is that my LED's cables are red and black, respectively. (The power LED is fine as it is directly labeled.)

Does anyone know what to do?

2) My GPU (EVGA GTX 970 SSC) needs 8- and 6-pin plugs and it comes with two adapters: One takes two 6-pins and combies them to the 8-pin, so I plugged two of my PSU cables into that. But the other needs two Molex (1 of the 4 pins is missing on each) and combines them a 6-pin with one pin missing.

Do you think it is okay to plug in just one of my regular 6-pins of the PSU (that has all of the 6 pins) into the GPU? The 8-pin adapter should be alright, correct?

Sorry, that is my first build and I don't want to destroy my GPU.


----------



## Qrash

For the HD LED: the red wire is positive and the black wire is negative.

Strange that your PS has 6 pin PCI-E cables, but no 8 pin ones. Use the adpater to create an 8 pin PCI-E cable from two 6 pin cables and then plug another of the PS's 6 pin cables directly into the graphics card.


----------



## Surab

@Qrash: Thank you for the reply.

I have a Seasonic SS-660XP2. It comes with a bunch of 6+2 plugs, but all of them have only 6 pins on the PSU side. That made me wonder.

Okay, then I will combine two to the 8-pin and use the one 6 (without the +2 part).


----------



## Qrash

Wait! You don't need to use the adapters. Just connect the 6+2 parts together to make an 8 pin PCI-E connector and plug that into the graphics card. The fact that the other end of the cable only has 6 pins is OK. Plug that end into the power supply and all will be fine.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> What are your CPU temps and OC now after the delid? What voltages are you pushing? I've been considering moving to a custom loop myself, just not sure I'll see much benefit.


Delidding lowered temps by roughly 10°c and I'd say the custom loop was another 10°c off. At load the cpu hovers around 50-60°c.
I raised voltage to like 1.35+ volts to get 200 more mhz, but my 4770k really is a dud and I could only achieve 4.4ghz even with a custom loop. On my cheap air-cooler my cpu would probably reach 90°c+ easily with that kind of voltage.
Sometimes CPUs just run into a wall and there's nothing you can do.


----------



## Surab

Haha. Okay. Well Now I have done it the other way. I will change it when I open the case again. (I have to open the case, since one of the 5.25" bay covers was damaged, but I Silverstone will send me a new one) I'll first try to install Windows with the stick I created. Let's see whether it works.


----------



## Surab

Okay, I am now officially one of you guys!







My system: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TjTbQ7 Also got the back plate for the 970 from EVGA as a gift from Newegg.

Will post a picture (although nothing fancy as some others) in a few days. One of my 5.25" covers was dented. Will get a new one for free from Silverstone though! Awesome service.


----------



## 66racer

Good to hear they are sending a new one.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> Okay, I am now officially one of you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TjTbQ7 Also got the back plate for the 970 from EVGA as a gift from Newegg.
> 
> Will post a picture (although nothing fancy as some others) in a few days. One of my 5.25" covers was dented. Will get a new one for free from Silverstone though! Awesome service.


Looks like a nice build









Any reason you went with the M.2 SSD rather than a normal 2.5in? If you got a normal SSD (850 Pro), you could probably get a better Z87 MB rather than a Z97 for less money and the SSD would perform very similarly. I see the Asus VI Gene is about the same price as the MB you selected. The heat spreader on your ram is very large too, I'd personally go low profile, it would be less disruptive to air flow. I have very low profile ram and at load even the very small heat spreaders on those can dissipate the 10W heat they pump out when overclocked.

Oh and the seasonic PSUs are amazing







I have the 860w version and with the fan facing up it never turns on in hybrid mode! At first I thought the fan was broken but managed to get it to turn on by blocking up the inlet and pulling 650w!

The 2 extra pins on the PCI-E 8 pin plugs are just additional ground wires, use the 6pin to 6+2pin PCI-E cable seasonic provide, you don't need any adaptors. The reason the 8 pin plug exists was to differentiate older PSUs from new ones and so that on multi-rail PSUs the manufacture could assure the end-user that there is enough power available (not relevant to the seasonic platinum's as they have a single 12v rail for everything). Additionally, older PSUs didn't have a high enough gauge of wire to support the current being drawn.


----------



## Surab

@ 66racer:
Yeah, I will keep you guys posted.

@ iamdjango:
Thanks.









I don't know. I at first wanted to get a 4x PCI-E one, but it I eventually decided to go for this one. I kinda liked to have no extra cables hanging around, which is very nice (for now) and also the possibility to get three storage devices (another SSD and a HDD) without having the big cage inside the case.

The RAM I got because of the low latencies and also the red part of the heat spreaders is detachable with two screws and then it become low profile.







Would you suggest that is better for airflow?

Thanks for the explanation of the PSU connectors and so on. I was just scared to fry my system components or something.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> @ 66racer:
> Yeah, I will keep you guys posted.
> 
> @ iamdjango:
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I at first wanted to get a 4x PCI-E one, but it I eventually decided to go for this one. I kinda liked to have no extra cables hanging around, which is very nice (for now) and also the possibility to get three storage devices (another SSD and a HDD) without having the big cage inside the case.
> 
> The RAM I got because of the low latencies and also the red part of the heat spreaders is detachable with two screws and then it become low profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you suggest that is better for airflow?
> 
> Thanks for the explanation of the PSU connectors and so on. I was just scared to fry my system components or something.


You're welcome and yep the M.2 SSDs is a lot cleaner









If your heat sinks on the RAM are protruding above the CPU heat sink I'd remove them otherwise I imagine it won't do any harm. Nice that you can take them off if needed.


----------



## ghabhaducha

God I love this case!...and the X58 platform in it











I humbly ask to join, thanks for the inspiration guys...easily the best mATX case to this day imho.


----------



## iamdjango

Nice rig









Finally managed to take some pictures of the updates I've made since *2013*:



Added the rest to the rig in my sig


----------



## ghabhaducha

Lookin good bruh!

That cooler is insanely beefy, lol.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Lookin good bruh!
> 
> That cooler is insanely beefy, lol.


Thanks and yeah







It's the biggest I could find that doesn't obstruct the first PCI-E slot. Supposedly performs better or on par than the best 240mm AIO solutions out there









Just finished off perfecting the frontend to my home made fan controller and monitoring software:



Think I'm going to stop fiddling now and enjoy it


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Just finished off perfecting the frontend to my home made fan controller and monitoring software:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I'm going to stop fiddling now and enjoy it


Impressive! Any plans to distribute?


----------



## Surab

Does anyone have experience with the FM181/182? I read that they are quieter than the AP series fans. I am wondering though how the air flow will be, especially since I have no blower style GPU.

@ ghabhaducha, @ iamdjango:
Sweet looking rigs you guys have there!


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Impressive! Any plans to distribute?


Possibly on github, but it's rather a mess at the moment. I still need to add more reconfigurability to the system tray icon menu to be able to tweak the temp thresholds used in the fan curves as well as maximum RPMs. Also the hardware it needs would limit its usefulness to other people I think.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the FM181/182? I read that they are quieter than the AP series fans. I am wondering though how the air flow will be, especially since I have no blower style GPU.
> 
> @ ghabhaducha, @ iamdjango:
> Sweet looking rigs you guys have there!


I'm using an FM181 in my build. I think it's the best 180mm fan you can get right now.
I connected it to the motherboard and I'm using Speedfan to control it. (Asus own fan control software didn't let me set the fan low enough.)
Running it at 300-400rpm while idle, and around 800-900 while at load.


----------



## fxyrslf

Hi I could use some advice please.

I have the following:

Intel i5 3450 @ 3.1Ghz
CM Hyper 212+
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H |
Corsair XMS3 8GB DDR3 1333
EVGA 970 FTW
Samsung 830 SSD 128GB
2 x WD 2TB
Antec HCGm 520W
Temjin TJ08B-E

I have the 180mm fan plugged into a mb header, on the low switch setting the fan just spins down, could this be something to do with my particular motherboard? I find the noise with the fan always on high quite intrusive.

SpeedFan shows it running at 722RPM with nothing intensive happening, going up to about 920RPM when running around in The Witcher 3.

Should I:

i. get a molex to fan connector and just use that, would that solve the problem?
ii. keep the switch on high and fiddle with controller software? (I'd rather avoid that if I can)
iii. get a different fan, a 140mm Noctua or AP182 - would I have more luck with a rotary controller?
iv. something else?

I need reasonable airflow especially since my HDD cage is populated and I have had to set my CPU cooler to pull to fit everything in. But I would like more manageable levels of noise.

Thanks


----------



## Qrash

I have an Asus motherboard and found that the motherboard BIOS was controlling the fan speed. When the fanspeed switch was on Low the fan hardly spun at all. I needed to set the fanspeed switch to High and then I've been letting the BIOS control the speed. Since you have drives in the cage, you may need to turn off the BIOS fan speed control (if there is any) and use software to control the speed so that the temperature of the hard drives are taken into account.


----------



## Surab

@ fxyrslf:
On my Asrock, I have a specific header that says fan power or so. As far as I understand that one just provides 12V like a molex. Maybe you got something similar?

If you go for another fan, also check the FM181. I am looking into that one right now. Might upgrade, if I knew it was more quiet.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surab*
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the FM181/182? I read that they are quieter than the AP series fans. I am wondering though how the air flow will be, especially since I have no blower style GPU.
> 
> @ ghabhaducha, @ iamdjango:
> Sweet looking rigs you guys have there!


Assuming the fans are isolated in free standing air with nothing attached, the FM181 will be quieter than AP series at the same RPM. If you have the system setup in your TJ08-E in which you don't rely on directional airflow as much (liquid cooled or CPU/GPU fans flowing in same direction), the FM181 may work better as well. Otherwise, AP181's more focused airflow should cool your system better, thus allowing you to lower its fan speed vs. FM181.

Here is a recent test of FM181 and other 180mm fans on a 180mm radiator that you can check out as well:

http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/18/silverstone-fm181-180mm-fan/3/


----------



## thetechguy21

Modded my PS07 to fit a Swiftech H220-X at the front and did a custom sleeving on my cables. Will be adding mesh and a fan filter to the front.

Used Paracord colors Mustard Yellow, Charcoal Gray and Black. All from Paracord Planet.


----------



## sinkfish

Still not done (90%) but I bring it in the RIG Show Competition last weekend.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Wow, that TJ08-E looks terrific man, congrats! Moar pictures!! Seriously though, I think you did a great job with the colors, and the crazy nice rigid tubing runs.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Wow, that TJ08-E looks terrific man, congrats! Moar pictures!! Seriously though, I think you did a great job with the colors, and the crazy nice rigid tubing runs.


Thank you!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> Still not done (90%) but I bring it in the RIG Show Competition last weekend.


----------



## Qrash

It's been a while since we've seen a TJO8-E with such an ambitious paint job. I enjoy the decision you made to have the acrylic tubing from the graphic card take a less direct route to the rear radiator. This shows off the colour of the fluid great. Finally, props for including a photo of the backside so we can see your SSDs and clean cabling.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> It's been a while since we've seen a TJO8-E with such an ambitious paint job. I enjoy the decision you made to have the acrylic tubing from the graphic card take a less direct route to the rear radiator. This shows off the colour of the fluid great. Finally, props for including a photo of the backside so we can see your SSDs and clean cabling.


Thank you!


----------



## 66racer

I have been day dreaming of what my skylake build (or haswell-e) might look like and I keep swarming the cases on newegg. I just think I might use the tj08-e again. I just love its size and layout. I have thought of a 350d but that case as nice as it is, is kinda standard. I do like the phanteks enth0o evolv either itx version or matx but all of these matx or itx cases on the market seem big for their form factor when compared to the tj08-e.

Right now Im thinking of getting a new tj08-e since mine has a window mod. and start from scratch, plus I wouldnt need to tear down my current pc.

On my day dream list.....

Powder coat chassis
Laser/water jet cut a very unique side panel window
For color: Thought of a Chip Foose approach and make it how it should have been from the factory, but I think I would probably do a color change including anodizing the front panel.

Might look into ditching the 180mm rad for a 240mm at the bottom of the chassis?

Just day dreaming, Reality might be powder coat, mod for the 240mm rad but will probably do the window mod myself with a jigsaw again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Really clean build!!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I have been day dreaming of what my skylake build (or haswell-e) might look like and I keep swarming the cases on newegg. I just think I might use the tj08-e again. I just love its size and layout. I have thought of a 350d but that case as nice as it is, is kinda standard. I do like the phanteks enth0o evolv either itx version or matx but all of these matx or itx cases on the market seem big for their form factor when compared to the tj08-e.
> 
> Right now Im thinking of getting a new tj08-e since mine has a window mod. and start from scratch, plus I wouldnt need to tear down my current pc.
> 
> On my day dream list.....
> 
> Powder coat chassis
> Laser/water jet cut a very unique side panel window
> For color: Thought of a Chip Foose approach and make it how it should have been from the factory, but I think I would probably do a color change including anodizing the front panel.
> 
> Might look into ditching the 180mm rad for a 240mm at the bottom of the chassis?
> 
> Just day dreaming, Reality might be powder coat, mod for the 240mm rad but will probably do the window mod myself with a jigsaw again.
> Really clean build!!


one thing that always boggled my mind is that nobody in the computer business ever thought of using thermochromic dye in their liquid cooling system... I've always thought it'd be insanely cool to see liquid going into the rad with 1 color and coming out of the rad a different color







if nothing else it would be UNIQUE since i've NEVER seen a liquid rig done with it (neither has google since i've done plenty of searches in the past for it.)


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> one thing that always boggled my mind is that nobody in the computer business ever thought of using thermochromic dye in their liquid cooling system... I've always thought it'd be insanely cool to see liquid going into the rad with 1 color and coming out of the rad a different color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if nothing else it would be UNIQUE since i've NEVER seen a liquid rig done with it (neither has google since i've done plenty of searches in the past for it.)


Oh that's a cool idea, while there may be reasons for it (maybe cost) but I'm wondering if the input and output temps wouldn't vary enough to cause a color change before the block and after. Instead a cool system that's been off might be one color then once the loop is heat soaked the color change would just be throughout the whole loop.


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys,

I ended up transferring my puter from an aging and worn out TJ08-E after recycling it through many builds. All the screws were basically stripped and barely catching, felt like any nudge would send components crashing









Picked up a new PS07B as I love the layout and threw on some Acoustipak sound deadening. Connected all fans to my Lamptron controller and everything is gravy. Very quiet, sleek and high performance!


----------



## qvist

It's been pretty quiet around this case. Anyone looked up the "new" refined TJ08E called Kublai KL06B?

Really interested in this rewamp, dual 120mm front fans, largers psu support 180mm. I kinda like this front more than TJ08E.

Thoughts guys?


----------



## Qrash

Looks nice, but I'm not a big fan of having the buttons and ports on the side. At least they are on the side behind the motherboard tray and have good separation of the power and reset.

Nice that Silverstone has copied what many have done and accomodated mounting an SSD on the side of the 5.25 drive bays.

I'd like to see the option if I remove the 3.5 and 2.5 combo drive cage to replace the bottom front 120 mm fan with a 140 mm fan. If I really need a 3.5 inch drive I could mounted them on the bottom panel as others have done. Silverstone should add holes for that drive mounting option too.

If they eliminated the bottom 5.25 drive bay there'd even be enough height at the front for dual 140 mm front fans or maybe even a 280 mm radiatior.


----------



## qvist

Would someone recommend this case anymore?


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qvist*
> 
> Would someone recommend this case anymore?


Absolutely, it is still one of the best micro ATX cases made. Personally, I like it more than its successor, tj08 pro. Not to mention, the case has solid watercooling potential. Check out Hyp36rmax's build log for his #phase02


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qvist*
> 
> Would someone recommend this case anymore?


Definitely still a solid case with greet airflow! Hasn't been very many mATX cases released lately so it's still a great case.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qvist*
> 
> Would someone recommend this case anymore?


With out hesitation, Still a great case for the price


----------



## psyclum

but, if you are looking for something even smaller, there is always the SG10


----------



## SilverStone

We would definitely still recommend the TJ08-E if you were looking for a premium Micro-ATX tower case. There is also the KL06, which is based off of the TJ08-E but with more 2.5" native drive slots.

Our TJ08-PRO project development has been postponed until the middle of next year so don't wait for it if you are looking to build now.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We would definitely still recommend the TJ08-E if you were looking for a premium Micro-ATX tower case. There is also the KL06, which is based off of the TJ08-E but with more 2.5" native drive slots.
> 
> Our TJ08-PRO project development has been postponed until the middle of next year so don't wait for it if you are looking to build now.


And it's somewhat significantly larger too, right? Not to mention the motherboard inversion and layout has all been changed from the TJ08-E and co. "Different" is maybe the right word to use. Based on what was shown at Computex 2015, unless the design has been changed drastically, it has 5 expansion slots and a lot of vertical space above the motherboard, plus it's deeper. At that kind of size, it might as well be ATX, IMHO. If you're pushing NZXT S340 size (which is itself a little bit larger than it needs to be for what it does), why even bother with mATX? I know, you actually support 5.25" drives and all that, plus potentially non-flimsy HDD mounts.

I'm sure many disagree, though.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> And it's somewhat significantly larger too, right? Not to mention the motherboard inversion and layout has all been changed from the TJ08-E and co. "Different" is maybe the right word to use. Based on what was shown at Computex 2015, unless the design has been changed drastically, it has 5 expansion slots and a lot of vertical space above the motherboard, plus it's deeper. At that kind of size, it might as well be ATX, IMHO. If you're pushing NZXT S340 size (which is itself a little bit larger than it needs to be for what it does), why even bother with mATX? I know, you actually support 5.25" drives and all that, plus potentially non-flimsy HDD mounts.
> 
> I'm sure many disagree, though.


i think in the TJ08-pro should be marketed under a different tag. maybe a TJ04-mini? since it shares more DNA with the TJ04 then it does TJ08 considering the mobo layout and PSU location. but i guess they are trying to leverage the success of TJ08 (much like how they tried to sneak FT04 into the lineup of the fortress series...) kinda cheapens the overall name of TJ08 with that bastard child in the mix but whatever... it's their product.

overall philosophy of the TJ08-pro itself is not bad. it's a blend of the primary advantages in both the fractal arc mini and the inwin dragon slayer. if they are still accepting suggestions on the design for the TJ08-pro, i would say make the 5.25 cage screw removable to make room for 360mm rad mount on the roof as well as lowing the roof an inch or more. since they are stealing the off centered rad mount design from the arc midi/mini then they don't actually need the additional roof space to accommodate thick rads. and it's just like mikeaj said, if this is supposed to be mATX, case. then lets stick with mATX sizes









personally i consider the 5th expansion slot(inwin dragon slayer design) to be a blessing since it would allow for a configuration of a 3 slot cooler for the primary GPU or a 2 slot cooler with an extra airflow slot between the GPU's in a SLi/xfire situation.(with the right mobo PCIe configuration that is) i would not mind seeing more 5 expansion slot case designs since it addresses the primary airflow design problem of a mATX case for multi GPU support.

overall, i like the idea of the TJ08-pro, it's just being stuck with the wrong badge. I think for all Silverstone fans, the model it should carry is a TJ04-mini instead of a TJ08-Bastard


----------



## Mampus

As a TJ08-E owner for one year, I agree with psyclum, TJ08-Pro should be renamed to TJ-04 Mini









Anyway, I cleaned my case today, take quite some time (+- 3 hours), so many dust buildup, but they're smaller and quite easy to blow. My guess is because of the front intake filter, that only allow small dust to pass through. Zip ties here, zip ties there, and I also remove the HDD cage, hope for more unrestricted airflow inside the case









Still rockin' my 2500K, not OC yet (I only do light gaming right now, as my Uncle's Radeon 7730 is not strong enough to play latest titles, even at 1440 x 900) with Noctua U9B SE2 (fanless), intake fan set to low, and exhaust using Gentle Typhoon AP-15











Running Cinebench R15 (I'm not that brave enough to run Prime95 or IBT)


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Still rockin' my 2500K, not OC yet (I only do light gaming right now, as my Uncle's Radeon 7730 is not strong enough to play latest titles, even at 1440 x 900) with Noctua U9B SE2 (fanless), intake fan set to low, and exhaust using Gentle Typhoon AP-15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Cinebench R15 (I'm not that brave enough to run Prime95 or IBT)


interesting you decided to run the U9B SE2 on fanless. it's not the ideal cooler for fanless since it's smaller then other coolers. you should be able to easily and safely run IBT or prime95 if you put the stock fan that came with the U9B SE2 on the cooler. if you put the fan back onto the heatsink, you should be able to run the system w/o the rear exhaust fan since the AP181 would provide sufficient positive pressure to push the hot air out of the rear vent.

ideally if you prefer to run fanless on the CPU, you would get something that is designed with wider fin spacing on the heatsink. something like the thermalright macho, deepcool lucifer, silverstone HE02, zalman FX70 or the brand new scythe ninja4


----------



## unich

I upgraded to a 4790k, added a NH-D15s and changed the asus 970 to a msi 970



I really like this case a lot.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unich*
> 
> I upgraded to a 4790k, added a NH-D15s and changed the asus 970 to a msi 970
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this case a lot.


Looks good! How are your temps?


----------



## unich

When browsing the web gpu and cpu around 30C. At gaming Cpu around the high 40s-mid 50s, GPU maxes out at 69C.


----------



## darkstone82

First time here.

Always used larger style cases and finally decided to go smaller. Well worth it.

This is my new Skylake all black build. Decent overclock with great temperatures all while stupid quiet. Could not be happier with this build

My rig
6700k @ 4.6GHz max 67C
16GB DDR @ 2800 14-14-14-34-1T
980 GTX @ 1500MHz max 69C
ASUS Maximus VIII Gene
Season 660W Platinum PSU
2x 240GB Intel 730 SSD in RAID 0
1x Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
Creative ZXR sound card
Xigmatek Dark Knight II Night Hawk Edition CPU cooler


----------



## Mampus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> interesting you decided to run the U9B SE2 on fanless. it's not the ideal cooler for fanless since it's smaller then other coolers. you should be able to easily and safely run IBT or prime95 if you put the stock fan that came with the U9B SE2 on the cooler. if you put the fan back onto the heatsink, you should be able to run the system w/o the rear exhaust fan since the AP181 would provide sufficient positive pressure to push the hot air out of the rear vent.
> 
> ideally if you prefer to run fanless on the CPU, you would get something that is designed with wider fin spacing on the heatsink. something like the thermalright macho, deepcool lucifer, silverstone HE02, zalman FX70 or the brand new scythe ninja4


92mm cooler in fanless in indeed not ideal lol, but atm I'm not doing heavy workload (only web browsing, watching videos, light gaming, and some basic task) so I decided to run it fanless. From what I read, P95 and IBT are not so real world scenarios, so I decided to run Cinebench R15, which (again, from what I read) is much closer to real world scenarios. Is this true?

I bought U9B SE2 last year, and yes, I can buy Macho (although not the updated one) or CM 212 for about the same cash. Laughable, but I want something... not mainstream, and for the same reason, I bought TJ08-E instead of Arc/Define Mini or Corsair 350D









Oh, is there any reason to buy AP182 to replace AP181 in TJ08-E?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Oh, is there any reason to buy AP182 to replace AP181 in TJ08-E?


only if you wanted a white fan instead of black. performance wise, the 182 is louder. and pushes more air.(2000RPM instead of 1200RPM max speed) but the case doesn't need the additional airflow unless you want to squeeze every last bit of cooling out of a SLi or Xfire configuration.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> only if you wanted a white fan instead of black. performance wise, the 182 is louder. and pushes more air.(2000RPM instead of 1200RPM max speed) but the case doesn't need the additional airflow unless you want to squeeze every last bit of cooling out of a SLi or Xfire configuration.


Pretty much this ^


----------



## sinkfish

I want that AP182 badly. No available sales in our country.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> And it's somewhat significantly larger too, right? Not to mention the motherboard inversion and layout has all been changed from the TJ08-E and co. "Different" is maybe the right word to use. Based on what was shown at Computex 2015, unless the design has been changed drastically, it has 5 expansion slots and a lot of vertical space above the motherboard, plus it's deeper. At that kind of size, it might as well be ATX, IMHO. If you're pushing NZXT S340 size (which is itself a little bit larger than it needs to be for what it does), why even bother with mATX? I know, you actually support 5.25" drives and all that, plus potentially non-flimsy HDD mounts.
> 
> I'm sure many disagree, though.


The TJ08-PRO concept is indeed quite a bit bigger than TJ08-E at nearly 40 liters (so nearly a third bigger). You are right that it can become ATX with just a few more changes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i think in the TJ08-pro should be marketed under a different tag. maybe a TJ04-mini? since it shares more DNA with the TJ04 then it does TJ08 considering the mobo layout and PSU location... i would say make the 5.25 cage screw removable to make room for 360mm rad mount on the roof as well as lowing the roof an inch or more. since they are stealing the off centered rad mount design from the arc midi/mini then they don't actually need the additional roof space to accommodate thick rads. and it's just like mikeaj said, if this is supposed to be mATX, case. then lets stick with mATX sizes


That's a good point about naming it TJ04-MINI, but we felt the TJ08 name represent the best Micro-ATX tower from SilverStone so that's why we wanted to reuse that name again. The TJ08-PRO prototype does have removable 5.25" drive bay for better flexibility. And no, we didn't steal design from anyone, we've had off centered top fan mounts from TJ04-E for a few years too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> I want that AP182 badly. No available sales in our country.


You may still be able to special order it, just ask our branch offices for help if you haven't already.


----------



## Mampus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinkfish*
> 
> I want that AP182 badly. No available sales in our country.


I feel you Bro







Only AP181 are available in my country though. I think I don't need AP182 just yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> That's a good point about naming it TJ04-MINI, but we felt the TJ08 name represent the best Micro-ATX tower from SilverStone so that's why we wanted to reuse that name again. The TJ08-PRO prototype does have removable 5.25" drive bay for better flexibility. And no, we didn't steal design from anyone, we've had off centered top fan mounts from TJ04-E for a few years too.


I wish TJ08-E is still available even though TJ08-Pro are released sometime in the future, just like FT01/FT02/FT04 is still available even though FT05 already exist


----------



## Seel

Only thing I don't like about the TJ08 Pro is the top section, I don't like the IO on the top and that plastic dust filter thing looks absolutely awful. Hope they work on that.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> That's a good point about naming it TJ04-MINI, but we felt the TJ08 name represent the best Micro-ATX tower from SilverStone so that's why we wanted to reuse that name again. The TJ08-PRO prototype does have removable 5.25" drive bay for better flexibility. And no, we didn't steal design from anyone, we've had off centered top fan mounts from TJ04-E for a few years too.


well... poor choice of words on my part









i tend to attribute certain technologies / concept with some brand/model for popularizing it. for example the largest possible ITX case was popularized by prodigy so that will always be attributed / blamed on bitfenix, the "cube tower" style cases like the corsair air 540 will always be attributed to caselab even tho the origins of the design actually came from standalone server cases like the old school IBM / digital servers. the "cube desktop" style i attribute to coolermaster HAF XB even tho bitfenix prodigy is the one that "popularized" the design. i don't assign it to Bitfenix because they are only using it in an ITX capacity while the XB use it as a full ATX. I'm fairly certain that inwin dragonslayer is in fact the origin of the 5 slot mATX chassis(i can be wrong but i don't recall another chassis using that design) so that style is associated to inwin.

whether it's historically accurate or not it's how i associate the products and designs and i believe alot of people out there also use similar association in their mind







it's like what company do you think of when someone mentions AIO coolers? it's gotta be corsair since they are the one's that made that popular.

HOWEVER, one thing that has always bugged me and made me wonder was how was inwin able to get away with stealing the rotated mobo mount / chimney airflow design (which i thought was patented by Silverstone?) in their D frame as well as the S frame... did they pay Silverstone a license fee? or were they able to get away with stealing it because their case is closer to an open air bench then an actual enclosure? i know silverstone was not the 1st to come up with the design, but the original design was an one off custom made case that someone made out of wood







i don't think they applied for a patent for the vertical airflow / rotated mobo design. that's always bothered me that inwin was stealing the signature Silverstone design that i paid good money to buy







granted the S frame and D frame are both nice chassis on their own but it just bugs me that they share some DNA with my FT02


----------



## ghabhaducha

^I have been curious about this, and would like to know as well


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> I wish TJ08-E is still available even though TJ08-Pro are released sometime in the future, just like FT01/FT02/FT04 is still available even though FT05 already exist


We will for sure keep TJ08-E around even if a newer model comes out. The TJ08-PRO concept will likely be too big (33% bigger than TJ08-E) for some.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> HOWEVER, one thing that has always bugged me and made me wonder was how was inwin able to get away with stealing the rotated mobo mount / chimney airflow design (which i thought was patented by Silverstone?) in their D frame as well as the S frame... did they pay Silverstone a license fee? or were they able to get away with stealing it because their case is closer to an open air bench then an actual enclosure? i know silverstone was not the 1st to come up with the design, but the original design was an one off custom made case that someone made out of wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think they applied for a patent for the vertical airflow / rotated mobo design. that's always bothered me that inwin was stealing the signature Silverstone design that i paid good money to buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> granted the S frame and D frame are both nice chassis on their own but it just bugs me that they share some DNA with my FT02


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> ^I have been curious about this, and would like to know as well


We've been asked about this quite a lot and there seems to be still some misunderstandings. So below is some details:

We have patent on 90 degree orientation for computer case in China and Taiwan only. In the US, the patent for this layout was originally held by the "Industrial Technology Research Institute" in Taiwan which is government run, so it symbolically protected all Taiwanese companies that utilize it for sale or manufacturing in the US. However, this US patent has already expired as the original patent was filed in 1992 and approved in 1993. Since nearly all mass production computer cases today are manufactured in China or Taiwan, we effectively have everybody covered regardless of where they sell in the world. Contrary to some beliefs, we don't enforce this patent on individuals or enthusiasts creating or modding their own case. We also can't enforce anyone manufacturing outside of China and Taiwan as long as they don't export to those two regions. So a company such as Case Labs, which has its entire operation in the USA, can make as many 90 degree cases as they please if they are not exporting them to China or Taiwan (we'll probably let them anyways).

The situation with In-Win is that they claim their D-Frame and S-Frame are not "computer cases" but are just frames or stands. This is somewhat true in the technical sense so legally we can do little against them. Another case that has the ability to mount 90 degrees is from Origin PC. Their cases ship out from China configured in normal orientation, then they re-orient the case to 90 degrees by customer's request when assembling system in the US.

Finally to be clear, since we introduced RAVEN RV01 in 2008, no company has ever approached us about making their own cases 90 degrees save for a couple of boutique system builders (e.g. Origin PC) asking about the extent of our patent coverage, but they are also our customers. So the notion that we are actively preventing competitors from making 90 degree cases is not really true either.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Thank you very much SilverStone for taking the time for that explanation, it definitely answers my question.

On another note, following @hyp36rmax's lead, here is my attempt at X99 inside the TJ08B-E (I upgraded the previous X58 build I posted earlier):

Full album (I will get some better DSLR shots soon):
Specs are listed under my "Kid Dynomite" sig rig. As always, thanks for all the inspiration, I love this case! I'm probably going to get my hands on a Pelican 1560 for transportation.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We've been asked about this quite a lot and there seems to be still some misunderstandings. So below is some details:
> 
> We have patent on 90 degree orientation for computer case in China and Taiwan only. In the US, the patent for this layout was originally held by the "Industrial Technology Research Institute" in Taiwan which is government run, so it symbolically protected all Taiwanese companies that utilize it for sale or manufacturing in the US. However, this US patent has already expired as the original patent was filed in 1992 and approved in 1993. Since nearly all mass production computer cases today are manufactured in China or Taiwan, we effectively have everybody covered regardless of where they sell in the world. Contrary to some beliefs, we don't enforce this patent on individuals or enthusiasts creating or modding their own case. We also can't enforce anyone manufacturing outside of China and Taiwan as long as they don't export to those two regions. So a company such as Case Labs, which has its entire operation in the USA, can make as many 90 degree cases as they please if they are not exporting them to China or Taiwan (we'll probably let them anyways).
> 
> The situation with In-Win is that they claim their D-Frame and S-Frame are not "computer cases" but are just frames or stands. This is somewhat true in the technical sense so legally we can do little against them. Another case that has the ability to mount 90 degrees is from Origin PC. Their cases ship out from China configured in normal orientation, then they re-orient the case to 90 degrees by customer's request when assembling system in the US.
> 
> Finally to be clear, since we introduced RAVEN RV01 in 2008, no company has ever approached us about making their own cases 90 degrees save for a couple of boutique system builders (e.g. Origin PC) asking about the extent of our patent coverage, but they are also our customers. So the notion that we are actively preventing competitors from making 90 degree cases is not really true either.


thank you very much for taking the time to answer this question that has long mystified me







i suppose i can think of it this way, when asked about rotated mobo, people always think silverstone 1st (much like when asked about AIO people think of corsair 1st) but you guys aren't actively discouraging others from using the concept. i'm kinda glad since i feel it's the natural evolution of computer case design which may see more light of day (unlike the ill fated "superior" BTX design which partly got swept under the rug from intel patent issues) sigh... if only we had a BTX board with rotated mobo design case for the consumer market







the overall cooling efficiency would be sooooo much better









as a suggestion for Silverstone, are there any possibility of partnering up with a major GPU vender to put out a vertical mount optimized video card/cooler? to have the PCB designed with the GPU located more towards the bottom of the board when mounted vertically? or perhaps Silverstone itself putting out a GPU coolers that is optimized for vertical mount orientation based on reference PCB? i've always hoped that one day someone would put out a truly MASSIVE GPU cooler(4 slot cooler? maybe even 5 slots?) with an external exhaust orientation heatpipes that can take full advantage of the vertical mount airflow. kinda like what this guy did,




but conforming to the expansion slot sizes so the card can be plugged into the mobo

essentially something like this



except it would have 5 heatpipes, 4 to 5 expansion slots wide and about 150mm tall (relative to CPU cooler height measurement) while using some kind of adjustable suspension kit to allow the expansion slot covers to carry the weight of the cooler instead of relying on the PCB of the vid card to carry the massive cooler. the "goal" is to achieve a cooler that can handle 165w TDP GPU like a GTX980 while relying only on the AP181's at the bottom of the case









also, another suggestion is for a PWM "AP183?" with an optional splitter adapter to use the various mini PWM plug on the vid card so you can have the GPU control the "AP183" directly. The obvious benefits of this for gaming is so huge that i'm surprised that no manufacture offer this by default







yes you can buy various adapters to make this work, but it just seems "logically" the primary intake fan of ANY consumer grade "gaming case" should be controlled by GPU temp instead of CPU temp










Silverstone has never shy away from innovative technology when it makes sense so i'm kinda hoping that GPU controlled intake fan is somewhere near the top of the priority for new product releases


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We will for sure keep TJ08-E around even if a newer model comes out. The TJ08-PRO concept will likely be too big (33% bigger than TJ08-E) for some.
> 
> We've been asked about this quite a lot and there seems to be still some misunderstandings. So below is some details:
> 
> We have patent on 90 degree orientation for computer case in China and Taiwan only. In the US, the patent for this layout was originally held by the "Industrial Technology Research Institute" in Taiwan which is government run, so it symbolically protected all Taiwanese companies that utilize it for sale or manufacturing in the US. However, this US patent has already expired as the original patent was filed in 1992 and approved in 1993. Since nearly all mass production computer cases today are manufactured in China or Taiwan, we effectively have everybody covered regardless of where they sell in the world. Contrary to some beliefs, we don't enforce this patent on individuals or enthusiasts creating or modding their own case. We also can't enforce anyone manufacturing outside of China and Taiwan as long as they don't export to those two regions. So a company such as Case Labs, which has its entire operation in the USA, can make as many 90 degree cases as they please if they are not exporting them to China or Taiwan (we'll probably let them anyways).
> 
> The situation with In-Win is that they claim their D-Frame and S-Frame are not "computer cases" but are just frames or stands. This is somewhat true in the technical sense so legally we can do little against them. Another case that has the ability to mount 90 degrees is from Origin PC. Their cases ship out from China configured in normal orientation, then they re-orient the case to 90 degrees by customer's request when assembling system in the US.
> 
> Finally to be clear, since we introduced RAVEN RV01 in 2008, no company has ever approached us about making their own cases 90 degrees save for a couple of boutique system builders (e.g. Origin PC) asking about the extent of our patent coverage, but they are also our customers. So the notion that we are actively preventing competitors from making 90 degree cases is not really true either.


Great response!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Thank you very much SilverStone for taking the time for that explanation, it definitely answers my question.
> 
> On another note, following @hyp36rmax's lead, here is my attempt at X99 inside the TJ08B-E (I upgraded the previous X58 build I posted earlier):
> 
> Full album (I will get some better DSLR shots soon):
> Specs are listed under my "Kid Dynomite" sig rig. As always, thanks for all the inspiration, I love this case! I'm probably going to get my hands on a Pelican 1560 for transportation.


Awesome build! Cheers!


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> as a suggestion for Silverstone,...Silverstone has never shy away from innovative technology when it makes sense so i'm kinda hoping that GPU controlled intake fan is somewhere near the top of the priority for new product releases


Thanks for these feedbacks, you are definitely on the right track in terms of how air cooling should be evolved in cases. It's rare nowadays to see enthusiasts focus on this instead of liquid cooling everything!


----------



## armartins

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We will for sure keep TJ08-E around even if a newer model comes out. The TJ08-PRO concept will likely be too big (33% bigger than TJ08-E) for some.
> 
> We've been asked about this quite a lot and there seems to be still some misunderstandings. So below is some details:
> 
> We have patent on 90 degree orientation for computer case in China and Taiwan only. In the US, the patent for this layout was originally held by the "Industrial Technology Research Institute" in Taiwan which is government run, so it symbolically protected all Taiwanese companies that utilize it for sale or manufacturing in the US. However, this US patent has already expired as the original patent was filed in 1992 and approved in 1993. Since nearly all mass production computer cases today are manufactured in China or Taiwan, we effectively have everybody covered regardless of where they sell in the world. Contrary to some beliefs, we don't enforce this patent on individuals or enthusiasts creating or modding their own case. We also can't enforce anyone manufacturing outside of China and Taiwan as long as they don't export to those two regions. So a company such as Case Labs, which has its entire operation in the USA, can make as many 90 degree cases as they please if they are not exporting them to China or Taiwan (we'll probably let them anyways).
> 
> The situation with In-Win is that they claim their D-Frame and S-Frame are not "computer cases" but are just frames or stands. This is somewhat true in the technical sense so legally we can do little against them. Another case that has the ability to mount 90 degrees is from Origin PC. Their cases ship out from China configured in normal orientation, then they re-orient the case to 90 degrees by customer's request when assembling system in the US.
> 
> Finally to be clear, since we introduced RAVEN RV01 in 2008, no company has ever approached us about making their own cases 90 degrees save for a couple of boutique system builders (e.g. Origin PC) asking about the extent of our patent coverage, but they are also our customers. So the notion that we are actively preventing competitors from making 90 degree cases is not really true either.






I know you're not Silverstone's CEO, but please show this answer to your boss and say I'm demanding a promotion for you. That's the kind of costumer service in forum we need. From a - now prouder - SG05 owner that has always loved the concept of the - best through ages - TJ08-E.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Thanks for these feedbacks, you are definitely on the right track in terms of how air cooling should be evolved in cases. It's rare nowadays to see enthusiasts focus on this instead of liquid cooling everything!


well, it's more for personal reasons then anything else







i'm too lazy to build these things I want from scratch and Silverstone is the most willing company to put out products that make sense









for example the up coming MM01 case... back in collage a roommate of a friend had to run a HEPA air filter in his room 24/7 due to severe allergies. just by coincident he's also a heavy gamer. he never had to clean his computer because the air in his room was so clean in the 1st place







that kinda got me thinking why doesn't anyone put out a case that simply included the HEPA filter in the 1st place? here we are talking about static pressure, CFM, and decibel levels and those are what the HEPA air filters advertise on the box along with filtration rates etc... it just made sense and synergize with gamer needs (who typically stay indoors that have poor air quality in the 1st place). and 15 years later, Silverstone puts out a product that does just that







nobody else bothered to put the 2 variable together in the same equation... not coolermaster, not corsair, not even caselab.... heck Silverstone is part of the reason that all modern computer cases comes standard with intake air filters since at very early designs Silverstone has already put filters as a standard part of every case you build... i'm hoping the more suggestions i throw out there the more of the products I want to use personally gets built









and as far as air cooling vs liquid cooling... at the end of the day, we are talking about less then 1000w worth of heat (less then 500w most of the time in a single GPU configuration even with overclock) this amount of heat CAN be handled by well designed air cooling systems even if there is only a 35 decibel budget allowed. so... what it comes down to is liquid is good only for extreme OCing, or SFF where space is a premium. the ability to relocate where cooling is done is the primary strength of liquid cooling NOT cooling capacity since 95% of the builds even here on OCN does not exceed the 500W thermal dissipation limit. WELL within the capabilities of good air cooling design.

the PROBLEM exists that the decibel budget can NOT be met by current GPU coolers. the ONLY way to meet the decibel budget currently is through liquid cooling. hence my suggestion that LARGE GPU heatsinks be built. it's not really just for vertical mounted GPU either. many high end HTPC (cough GD0x series cough) can also benefit greatly from MASSIVE GPU coolers that can bring the decibel of a high end media server / gaming box down. if you guys can maybe contract a GPU cooler to be made that is 4 slots wide (mATX friendly) and 148mm tall (4U / HTPC chassis friendly) i feel there is an audiophile / silent PC niche market that would be very interested in such product. (especially if it can "possibly" handle a 980GTX in passive mode







) i know i would own one as soon as newegg has it in stock







unfortunately neither artic cooling or deepcool (2 of the major current aftermarket GPU cooler venders that i'm aware of) are building external exhaust style coolers anymore and thermalright is shying away from their GPU products... this kinda leaves me up ****'s creek with nobody wanting to build the products i want to use







so as the company most likely to break the "ATX specification" of 2 slot GPU cooler budget (yes there are a few companies that are already doing 3 slots, but they are all internal exhaust orientation which does not pair well with vertical mounting) lets look beyond the specification and look at the consumer needs instead







one of the "holy grails" of enthusiast builds is a "quiet" GPU. almost every "proper" air cooled build on OCN i've came across list the GPU as the loudest component of their build. i don't know why manufactures don't see that as an under served market... yes i can go and buy a accelero if i wanted to dump 200+ watts of heat into my case but that's simply not an efficient (nor decibel friendly) way to building a rig.

so as princes Leia would say "help me Silverstone Kanobi, you are my only hope"


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Thanks for these feedbacks, you are definitely on the right track in terms of how air cooling should be evolved in cases. *It's rare nowadays to see enthusiasts focus on this instead of liquid cooling everything!*


Zing! Haha, I'm sorry that I went full watercooling in my FT02 and TJ08B-E, I will do only air cooling in my next Silverstone build I swear









No but in all seriousness, you guys make excellent cases, and I regret not being a Silverstone owner earlier. When the Antec 900 case was released back in 2006, I thought it was the cat's pajamas given it's air cooling capabilities, and I bought one as soon as I could afford one. It wasn't until my friend @farkle0079 introduced me to his TJ07 and later his FT02 build in 2010 that I truly realized how amazing your cases are. My mind was blown when I realized that the FT02 DWARFS the amount of air that the Antec 900 passes through! I wish I had "discovered" Silverstone cases back then, and had the money to purchase the TJ07/FT02/TJ08B-E when they were first released, but alas c'est la vie. Since then I've sold off/given away all my other "brand name" cases, and I use only Silverstone ones. While I do have a PowerMac G5 case for modding and an XPS 730X case that I used for my first watercooled rig, my "main" cases are the GD04 (HTPC), ML04 (Low power Intel J1800 XBMC box), TJ08B-E (Lan/portable rig), FT02 (File Server/Main Rig). When I was building my TJ08B-E rig, I had portability in mind, and I couldn't find a SINGLE other non-custom mATX case that could fit that much rad space in 30L or less (CaseLabs cases were nice, but they were too large for my tastes). 200mm rad + 120mm rad = (200*200) + (120*120) = 54400 mm^2, which is close to a 480mm rad (4*120*120) = 57600 mm^2 with only 2 fans! I think if I ever decide to do an aircooled portable rig, I will be checking out your guys' SG10 case. I just wish you guys made a bag for the TJ08B-E similar to your "Sugo Bag."

I have been recommending your guys' products to my friends and relatives, and I hope you guys continue to build such amazing cases as the TJ07/FT02/TJ08B-E/etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Mampus

My mind keep telling me that Silverstone should be partnered up with Noctua, dunno why...


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> My mind keep telling me that Silverstone should be partnered up with Noctua, dunno why...


Noctua is VERY good. but they haven't really ventured to the GPU side of things. Not saying they can't, but Thermalright seems to have more of a pioneering spirit with GPU, VRM, northbridge etc... cooling products. so i think Thermalright is actually a better fit for a Silverstone partner.

Obviously we can'f forget Noctua's contribution to the cooling world by popularizing the twin tower design to the mass market with their legendary NH-D14, but they haven't really expanded their product lines much beyond CPU cooling. maybe just a tad on the conservative side for new product development.

But at the end of the day, Silverstone already have their own line of HSF in both the NT0x series as well as the HE0x series which are competitive products in their own right. All they have to do now is to expand that line to other areas that requires cooling namely the GPU side of things.


----------



## ghabhaducha

I agree with that. However, I do admire the airflow patterns of Silverstone's AP fans, something I haven't really found in other brands' offerings, including Noctua.


----------



## n0nn4h

new member here







i sold my corsair 540 to pick a new tj08b-ew

in few days some pics guys


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0nn4h*
> 
> new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sold my corsair 540 to pick a new tj08b-ew
> 
> in few days some pics guys


You're going to love this chassis! I look forward to your pictures!


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0nn4h*
> 
> new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sold my corsair 540 to pick a new tj08b-ew
> 
> in few days some pics guys


lets hope you realize TJ08 is a mATX case


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0nn4h*
> 
> new member here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i sold my corsair 540 to pick a new tj08b-ew
> 
> in few days some pics guys


Great choice buddy, way to trade up! I love my TJ08B-E, and I like to believe it's among the very best mATX cases built, especially when considering its efficiency.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> lets hope you realize TJ08 is a mATX case


Haha, let's hope so. I give him the benefit of the doubt, but that would certainly frustrate me if I bought the wrong form factor.


----------



## n0nn4h

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You're going to love this chassis! I look forward to your pictures!


Yeah, really i have all hw inside and its running but i leave all weekend so until monday-tuesday i cant post images.

I have many troubles to install Corsair H80i GT with the 2 fans and well im thinking about change the cooler, the problem is the mobo compability (Asus z97 gryphon armor Edition)

Suggestions?thx


----------



## GDavid

Hi all, I've been lurking for days and am planning on buying one of these cases for my first build (Skylake) in 3 odd years. *Sadly (I think) the SuperNOVA 850W G2 I bought from OCAU's forums is too big for the ODD/ 5.25" front loading items to be installed @180mm long.* I'm trying to source the SuperNOVA G2 550/650W variants in Australia atm @ 165mm long they would fit (just) which I'm sure you posters can appreciate.

IF anyone is currently working inside one of the cases, could you please post up a pic similar to this but with dimensioning from front of the case? I'm cool with Imperial or Metric measurements with my background in trades.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1" = 25.4mm
1mm = 39.3736 "thou" (of an inch)










Please, pretty please even...?

_In the spoiler tags the image shows a Thermaltake 1200W PSU @ 220mm long with a rule placed in from the rear to dimension..._


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDavid*
> 
> Hi all, I've been lurking for days and am planning on buying one of these cases for my first build (Skylake) in 3 odd years. Sadly the SuperNOVA 850W G2 I bought from OCAU's forums is too big for the ODD/ 5.25" front loading items to be installed. I'm trying to source the SuperNOVA G2 550/650W variants in Australia atm @ 165mm long they would fit (just) which I'm sure you posters can appreciate.
> 
> IF anyone is currently working inside one of the cases, could you please post up a pic similar to this but with dimensioning from front of the case? I'm cool with Imperial or Metric measurements with my background in trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1" = 25.4mm
> 1mm = 39.3736 "thou" (of an inch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, pretty please even...?
> 
> In the spoiler tags the image shows a Thermaltake 1200W PSU @ 220mm long with a rule placed in from the rear to dimension...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should be able to safely fit up to 180mm. A Cooler Master V1000 or any Seasonic derivative will fit nicely.


----------



## ghabhaducha

I agree with hyp36rmax above. I personally use a Cooler Master V1000, and I have no clearance issues. I'm sure you can use any of the PSUs from the Cooler Master V-Series line (except the 1200W one), and perhaps even the EVGA GS line (e.g. 850GS). I'm also pretty certain that the older Silverstone Strider 1000W fits also, but I would just get something from the Cooler Master V-Series.


----------



## GDavid

Thanks for the replies, It's actually the EVGA G2 series PSU I want to use because of it's 50 C rating... BUT the limitation is that it's 180mm long and I have an ODD @170 + HDD drawer with power switch for a system backup drive @~180mm to install in the Front 5.25" front to external positions and a card reader for the lower bay...

I've been searching pretty hard and found an awesome picture post from GrimReaperdhdi on 16th April 2012

Manufacturer's site states 385mm length, which means <23mm for cabling... :








_Reproduced from earlier in thread:_


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: V series 50C....









http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/v-sm-series/v650s/ Operating temp to 40C
http://www.coolermaster.com/powersupply/enthusiast-v-series/v850/ Operating temp to 40C

Now I'm really confused where I read 50C...?


----------



## Dasa

im running a 180mm bdr and 190mm psu safe to say there is some pressure on the screws holding in the odd
pioneer 208 seasonic xp1050

http://s3.photobucket.com/user/dasa09/media/20150911_123912_zpskzuiqblh.jpg.html
http://s3.photobucket.com/user/dasa09/media/20150911_150504_zpsozcmcs3e.jpg.html


----------



## GDavid

Thanks Dasa, I see the SSD there too. Someone earlier in thread mounting them on the mobo tray backside which could be a win for me too.

See in the bottom view how close that 180mm ODD is to 190mm PSU...







_Spacewise, that would give me a 20 mm gain in the ODD to PSU and about 15mm for HDD drawer to PSU.
Had also planned to use PSU fan as another exhaust method, which is why I wanted a PSU with a 50C rating, but I'm open to advice on that_
It is quite hot in SA, and we're coming into Summer as I type....









Have you modded your PSU's modular connectors at the back of the PSU? _I was considering the old dremel to the modular connectors to help provide a little better radius for the copper to save work hardening/stress fracturing but am unsure as to weather it will really make any difference..._



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







WOW the liquid, me being a pleb am about to try an H80 as my first foray into WC.

Budget was tight so I've gone with this...
GA-Z170m-D3H
i5 6500 + stock OR H80 (??)
32G DDR4 2133
Intel 530s (until M2) + 3.5" Switchable backup in Orico 1107SS tray & maybe one 3.5" Rust
BD @ 170 mm
Win 10
MSI 680 (until able to upgrade)
?? EVGA SuperNOVA 850W G2 ?? (but think is overkill and 180 mm long) wanting 650W G2 @ 165mm Long


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDavid*
> 
> Hi all, I've been lurking for days and am planning on buying one of these cases for my first build (Skylake) in 3 odd years. *Sadly (I think) the SuperNOVA 850W G2 I bought from OCAU's forums is too big for the ODD/ 5.25" front loading items to be installed @180mm long.* I'm trying to source the SuperNOVA G2 550/650W variants in Australia atm @ 165mm long they would fit (just) which I'm sure you posters can appreciate.
> 
> IF anyone is currently working inside one of the cases, could you please post up a pic similar to this but with dimensioning from front of the case? I'm cool with Imperial or Metric measurements with my background in trades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1" = 25.4mm
> 1mm = 39.3736 "thou" (of an inch)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, pretty please even...?
> 
> _In the spoiler tags the image shows a Thermaltake 1200W PSU @ 220mm long with a rule placed in from the rear to dimension..._
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow my pic gets around







. i've got my SSD on the back of the mobo and don't like it now as i need to replace it and need to remove the mobo to get to the screws









Sing out if you want a look at my server and i can bring it around if it helps.

Cheers BigDave - Ocow


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> im running a 180mm bdr and 190mm psu safe to say there is some pressure on the screws holding in the odd
> pioneer 208 seasonic xp1050


Nice! What are your temps with just the front radiator?


----------



## Dasa

No i didnt mod the modular connectors but that may not a bad idea to gain an extra mm or two
Most the leads on my psu came out above the odd but the 8 pin eps on the xp1000 was under pressure and i think its part of the 24 pin connector on the xp 1050 that is sandwiched in

About 50-60c depending on the level of oc the 290 cranks out some heat at 1200mhz +200mv
Just swapped the 2600k for a 3770k and am waiting on new tim to pop the ihs and remount everything so that will hopefully drop temps a fair bit
I always had my doubts as to just how much difference a extra 120mm rad in the rear would make to temps when its getting hot air and restricting airflow from the front rad

Seagate 2 platter hdd was fine up the top but im finding that 3 platter Toshiba is almost hitting 50c in this hot weather so i need to get it some better ventilation or maybe just swap it with the 3tb wd green on the floor of the case

The rear tubes with qdc were always intend for hooking up to a external 4x120 rad but it wasn't really needed till now and even now its mostly just needed to keep noise down as the 180 isn't exactly quiet at full speed is it









Just phone snaps im afraid original quality pics are in this thread somewhere but gpu was upgraded from a 7970 to 290 and xp1000 psu went back for rma with the xp1050 being its replacement


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Wow my pic gets around


that's cuz you got some damn nice TJ08 builds









my fav TJ08-E build on OCN remains your external rad build

very innovative use of 32mm thick fan


----------



## GDavid

So blown away by the length of this thread, the picture gallery could almost do with some coding to get to the images/list the thumbs a bit better. What a great source of info it is though.
Thank you all...


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> that's cuz you got some damn nice TJ08 builds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my fav TJ08-E build on OCN remains your external rad build
> 
> very innovative use of 32mm thick fan


Thanks mate I'm doing the same on my sons Alienware as well to keep the holes to just the 2 fittings on the rad


----------



## n0nn4h

Pics









Really guys, i love this case. Next buy will be an Accelero Xtreme III for the GPU


----------



## wiski

I decided that even though I won't be building a new computer until after the Zen CPU's come out, and I see if the are some decent mATX options for it or if I need to go with an Intel build for the the mATX PC I want, I would get the case _just in case_ it might be hard to find a year from now, especially because I wanted the windowed version. Sure, I could just get a different mATX case, but looking at everything available currently, I don't think anything compares to the TJ08 in appearance or compactness without being difficult to work in.

So, here it is in the box, which is how it will be for another year or so unfortunately, but at least that might give me an excuse to do a _full_ system upgrade by the time I have my answer on the Zen.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*


I think your cat wants the case. Smart cat.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I think your cat wants the case. Smart cat.


She claims everything I buy that comes in a box.


----------



## jodaboda

I just built my TJ08-E today. I actually had a system almost 5 years ago in a Silverstone GD04B (horizontal, component-style HTPC). The fans were starting to annoy me, as was having it on the desk. But I still have all the power I need with a 2600k processor, 32GB RAM, and a couple SSDs. So I opted to just upgrade the case.

First off, I was very worried about noise. Some people complained about the 180mm fan. I did research and was prepared to buy two more to compare. Let me tell you though, my system is SILENT.

It took a bit of experimenting, but here's what I discovered:

My motherboard (ASROCK), has a 3-pin fan header next to the 4-pin header. It seems that the 3-pin one there is not controllable, so I plugged the 180mm fan into another fan header on the MB.

I installed a Noctua NF-S12A PWM as a case fan, connected to the 4-pin PWM header.

I used the Macho Rev. B heatsink (WITHOUT FAN).

I tried using fan programs with the front fan on the "low" switch setting, but found it would go lower with it on "high". I also tried using Noctua's fan "silencer" (resistor) cable, with the same results.

My setup in BIOS:

Noctua "CPU fan" (again, there is no CPU fan; it's on the case as exhaust): the CPU target temp to be 50 degrees. The fan is set to run at speed "3" (of 10), and throttles up as the CPU gets hotter. I chose "3" because the Noctua is silent even at that speed, and having it run a bit faster allows the front fan to run slower, for longer.

180mm front fan: the CPU target temp set to 55 degrees. This is so the Noctua speeds up first. This front fan is set to speed "1" (of 10). I want it to be as quiet as possible.

For some reason, my BIOS reports temps about 10 degrees hotter than Open Hardware Monitor. I don't know, or really care, which is right.

Hardware Monitor is showing my CPU temps to be 31 (low), and hovering around 34 as I type this (watching a movie, a few dozen browser tabs open in Firefox and Chrome, not much else). This is just an hour or so after build, so I'm not sure if thermal paste is done "settling". Ambient is low 20s.

I'm very happy with my two-fan, no-CPU-fan setup. No complaints and I won't be upgrading the front fan.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodaboda*
> 
> First off, I was very worried about noise. Some people complained about the 180mm fan. I did research and was prepared to buy two more to compare. Let me tell you though, my system is SILENT.


the AP181 is loud compared to your typical 120mm / 140mm fan. and for people who are used to the decibel levels of those "smaller" fans it's understandable. personally i find AP181 too loud, but i'm picky









however, AP181 is rated at 130CFM @ 1200RPM . if you take either a 120mm or 140mm fan that are rated at 130CFM, it would have to spin at much higher speed then 1200RPM so if you figure in the CFM in your comparison, the AP181 is quieter then any 120mm or 140mm fan.

as far as fan speed, i normally run my AP181's at around 500RPM even though the fan is capable of going down to 400RPM. IMO the noise level at 500RPM is acceptable and at 400RPM it's producing such low static pressure that it's barely pulling any air through the air filter in the front. the noise level scales up quite nicely when compared to the GPU with my setting so when i'm gaming, the GPU is still producing just alittle more noise then the AP181.

i won't say AP181 is "silent" cuz you gotta be deaf if you think it's quiet at 1200RPM







but when compared to the alternatives, I think it's a better compromise then even the PS07 which can technically be quieter if you invest in some good quality fans.


----------



## ZephyrBit

I thought I'd give a new pic of my build. The last one I posted had a C2D, so this was long overdue.


----------



## Qrash

What CPU cooler is that? A Zalman?


----------



## ZephyrBit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> What CPU cooler is that? A Zalman?


Yeah it's the Zalman CNPS7000V. It's damn near silent and the most quiet fan in my rig.


----------



## llkobe

Hy there,

I joined the club a few months ago, with a TJ08-E.
Since then, I made minor modifications on the case: replaced the 18cm fan wint a Phobya G-silent 18 700rpm red LED fan.
The Silverstone was too noisy for me, even on low setting.

With replacing the front fan, I made a custom fan controller: replaced the switch on the front of the case with a new one, that controls
the fan controller. It has 5 fan connectors, all of them can be switched to 5 or 12V with the switch.

Future plans: I will replace the 3,5" HDD with a 2,5" one, and hide it along with the SSD behind the motherboard tray.

My rig:

Case: Silverstone TJ08E
Mobo: Gigabyte Z87M-D3H
CPU: i5 [email protected] with Scythe Mugen 2
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston HyperX Blu @2000Mhz
VGA: Asus GTX 670 DCII TOP 2GB @1320Mhz GPU
Drives: OCZ Vertex 3 MAX IOPS 120GB SSD, 400GB Samsung HDD
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 500W PSU
Monitor: LG 27EA73LM-P 27" IPS Monitor

Pictures:





Any comments are welcome!


----------



## Dom-inator

Hey guys, I'm actually a little disappointed to find out that the TJ08-pro is going to be larger than the TJ08-e. However, the main reasons I have my eye on the PRO is because of it's USB-C front connectors and the SSD integration looks fantastic. I think it would be great if silverstone could do a small revision of the tj08-e just to include these features. Really I think it's all the TJ08-e needs to hold up it's reputation of being the best matx case, imo.

I plan on building when kaby lake or zen comes out (depends if kaby has L4 cache or not), and the extra case size is sort of a deal breaker so I guess I have some thinking to do.


----------



## ghabhaducha

I can see Silverstone releasing upgrade kits to USB 3.1 that fit these standardized front panels.


----------



## Dom-inator

Would be good to have a few SSD's in their without needing the HDD cage, is that possible without the SSDs rattling around or being too ghetto? Don't want any HDD's in my next rig.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Would be good to have a few SSD's in their without needing the HDD cage, is that possible without the SSDs rattling around or being too ghetto? Don't want any HDD's in my next rig.


Most people either just stick their SSD's on the back of the motherboard tray, or use an adapter and put them up in the 5.25 bays which is what I did. I have a 2.5" SSD and a 3.5" HDD up there and the bracket only takes up one slot up there and could easily fit one more SSD in the current configuration.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> Would be good to have a few SSD's in their without needing the HDD cage, is that possible without the SSDs rattling around or being too ghetto? Don't want any HDD's in my next rig.


----------



## Dom-inator

+1 psyclum, you did the hard work for me, thanks. Also thanks for the tip storm.


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dom-inator*
> 
> +1 psyclum, you did the hard work for me, thanks. Also thanks for the tip storm.










glad i can be of help. it's a common question so i had those photos in my album already so just a matter of digging them out and post it. none of the photos belong to me. they are all builds from this thread i'm just reposting their build ideas. there is also another build where 2 x ssd was mounted on the back or the mobo vertically instead of horizontally (kinda like the pic with the 2 red corsair force ssd is mounted). there is also plenty of room on the floor of the case to mount SSD across with some double sided tape. the one below the floppy cage actually has screw holes so its alittle more secure if you are transporting the TJ08-E


----------



## GDavid

Got my TJ80EW today







will post some pics soon.

Just stressing over renewing methods and which TIM to use to repaste the H80.....


----------



## Sencha

Noctua NT-H1!


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GDavid*
> 
> Got my TJ80EW today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will post some pics soon.
> 
> Just stressing over renewing methods and which TIM to use to repaste the H80.....


Waiting for pics paitently









i've always used AS5, Never been fussed about a few extra degrees in temp.


----------



## GDavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sencha*
> 
> Noctua NT-H1!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> Waiting for pics paitently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've always used AS5, Never been fussed about a few extra degrees in temp.


Have AS5 in drawer, but it's about 18 months since last use and from what I've read it may have "seperated" in that time. Because also it's my Virgin run at the H80, I wanted to try a non conductive, non curing grease. I was hoping for MX4 but found the local comp shop only had MX-2. So I bought that...


----------



## torino

Hi guys,

Its been a while... I updated a new version of temjinMod v3...

Upgraded RGB Floor Lighting, water-cooled based, more angled fittings and extenders with blue-black theme...





I would also like to share my leak test video together with RGB floor lighting test... check this out..

https://youtu.be/pwhnFdOysbQ

Enjoy


----------



## ghabhaducha

That looks excellent man! I remember looking at your build (I think I have it bookmarked) among the ones I used to plan out mine. What RGB Lighting did you use? Also why did you not get a block for that GTX 680?


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> That looks excellent man! I remember looking at your build (I think I have it bookmarked) among the ones I used to plan out mine. What RGB Lighting did you use? Also why did you not get a block for that GTX 680?


i'm guessing he's waiting for the block for a 980Ti?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Still loving this case! Silverstone fan controller and slot-loading Blu-Ray drive.


----------



## ghabhaducha

^Lookin' good! I like the fan controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i'm guessing he's waiting for the block for a 980Ti?


Haha, that would do it!


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> That looks excellent man! I remember looking at your build (I think I have it bookmarked) among the ones I used to plan out mine. What RGB Lighting did you use? Also why did you not get a block for that GTX 680?


Im just using LED Strip (SMD5050) for the lighting. the main thing that is need to be considered is one of the acrylic sheets is engraved (checkered pattern) to distribute the light from the strip evenly.
The LED is put around the edge of the acrylic sheet, so the light will be bright enough during operation.

I wish i could find the block for my 680, but it's hardly to find.. And i rather wait for major system upgrades later on..









Yeah, the build is still incomplete to be honest..


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> i'm guessing he's waiting for the block for a 980Ti?


Hahaha... Maybe... Im not interested in upgrading at the moment.. But if i will, it will be a major one..


----------



## 66racer

Havent been in here a while but anyone notice the titanium one show up on newegg? Not on the silverstone site yet

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163332&cm_re=tj08t-e-_-11-163-332-_-Product

it says black but googling it shows titanium?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Havent been in here a while but anyone notice the titanium one show up on newegg? Not on the silverstone site yet
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163332&cm_re=tj08t-e-_-11-163-332-_-Product
> 
> it says black but googling it shows titanium?


OOHhh nifty! Time to contact Silverstone for some new panels!!


----------



## Mampus

So pretty











Good move IMO from Silverstone


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> OOHhh nifty! Time to contact Silverstone for some new panels!!


If you do contact Silverstone let us know if you can purchase the titanium panels and how much they cost.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> If you do contact Silverstone let us know if you can purchase the titanium panels and how much they cost.


Will do! Since this was just released they may not have any available. Manufacturers usually take them off refurbished units. Who knows? let's find out


----------



## psyclum

so.... has anyone sent a PM to

http://www.overclock.net/u/294842/silverstone

yet? we do have a silverstone rep on OCN here


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> so.... has anyone sent a PM to
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/294842/silverstone
> 
> yet? we do have a silverstone rep on OCN here


I contacted Joel directly awaiting for a response. My office was right next door to Silverstone North America. Those were my days with Cooler Master


----------



## hyp36rmax

I got a response as each panel is about $10 each for the following: Front, Top, and two (2) Side-Panels for a total of $40. This is a special order item as it may not even be available and can take up 4-5 weeks if it's even possible to order.


----------



## Acapella75

Anyone ever hear a release date for the TJ08 pro case?


----------



## Volkswagen

Wish it would come with a Window.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Anyone ever hear a release date for the TJ08 pro case?


The TJ08-PRO project has been suspended for now so if it does get released eventually, you likely won't see it for at least another six months...


----------



## Volkswagen

@SilverStone

Will there be a Windowed version of the SilverStone TEMJIN Series TJ08T-E or at least the ability to buy a windowed side panel


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> @SilverStone
> 
> Will there be a Windowed version of the SilverStone TEMJIN Series TJ08T-E or at least the ability to buy a windowed side panel


Sorry, there are no window version of TJ08T-E planned at the moment.


----------



## Ultramar

HardwareCanucks did a pretty good video on the TJ08 Pro(during Computex). The case looks great tbh. But it would be awesome if you could put a couple of 180mm or 140mm fans on the front with at least one of the drive cages installed









dem airflow


----------



## ghabhaducha

As I promised before, below are some better shots of my TJ08B-E "Kid Dynomite" Sig Rig build. A friend gave me his old Sony NEX-5N w/16-50 Kit Lens as a gift; my first legit camera Yay! Thanks again everyone, for all the inspiration









Front:

Rear:

Top:

Left Side:

840 Pro 512 x2 RAID0:

Right Side Opening:

2x WD 6TB Purple Wall Mount:

Right Side Door:



Right Side:



R9 290X Crossfire:

Wifi Antenna:

CPU Area Close Up:


Samsung SM951 512GB AHCI:


Sadly, I suppose I will regret the lack of a window for my build, though honestly I'd rather choose 2x6TB instead







Especially given that I might have to move around with this build.

I also thought I would document how I added wifi (below). I wanted to use the 4th pcie slot on the ASRock X99, but my second 290x's second DVI-D port was blocking the bracket. So here's what I did:

Found a cheap PCIe -> Mini PCIe adapter with very little stuff on the left side. I then cut it









Attached my Intel 7260AC:

Archived the left side:

Tested it in my FT02, and it worked!

Inside my TJ08B-E, above the 2nd 290x, as you can see it fits without hitting the DVI port. I was afraid it will fall out, but it seems pretty snug.

Harvested the wifi antenna from an old Dell XPS 8300 chassis (photo from ebay):

Bolted it by sandwiching it between the case and that metal piece next to the PCIe bracket screws:


I get decent signal using this contraption, but in the future, I'm planning on drilling 2 or 3 holes right in the space right above the rear Scythe GentleTyphoon AP-15, and using external SMA wifi antenna mounts instead of the Dell antenna.

Overall I'm very happy with this build, and I even found an excellent case for it (Pelican 1560) for transport. A few minor changes I might make; Rotate the Koolance 380i block to relieve the stress on the tube run between it and the rear radiator; replace the red 3/8"x1/2" tube with a black one; replace the orange SATA cables with black ones. I want to especially thank @hyp36rmax for inspiring me to fit as much as I could into this X99 TJ08B-E build; I couldn't have done this build without your guidance.


----------



## tekm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> As I promised before, below are some better shots of my TJ08B-E "Kid Dynomite" Sig Rig build. A friend gave me his old Sony NEX-5N w/16-50 Kit Lens as a gift; my first legit camera Yay! Thanks again everyone, for all the inspiration


Very nice build







. Liking the side panel hdd mount. Props for the PCIe adapter mod, beats cutting out a DVI port!
Will keep this mod in mind for any future matx builds


----------



## torino

Done... temjinMod v3..










the v4 might be the whole system upgrade including GPU under water as well..


----------



## ssideratos

Gathering parts for a Skylake i7-6700K build in a TJ08-EW window case and had settled on using the Corsair H80i as my CPU cooler as I have experience using a Corsair H105 in another build, and the H80 / H80i is a common choice in this forum.

Getting ready to purchase the H80i but found that it has been replaced by the H80i GT and is surprisingly difficult to find at any reasonable price. If you can find it, it's considerably more expensive than the new upgraded H80i GT.

I would be happy to use the newer H80i GT but the radiator has been extended from 38mm to 49mm thickness and from the build photos, it seems that the 38mm H80i pushes the limits of practicality in such a tight case.

I can find only a brief single post of someone mentioning trying to use an H80i GT and he explains that he had a lot of problems and is considering changing it.

Is anyone else able to confirm if they had success or failure with the H80i GT? The GT is on sale locally and I can get it at a good price, but that only makes sense if I can make it work.

I think that the GT can also be used with 1 fan instead of both, but I'm not sure how that affects performance and wonder how the performance and acoustics of a single fan H80I GT would compare with going with a dual fan H75 (29mm radiator) instead.

Appreciate any advice, or alternative comparable recommendations? I'm sure others might be interested in hearing about using the H80i GT in this case as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssideratos*
> 
> I would be happy to use the newer H80i GT but the radiator has been extended from 38mm to 49mm thickness and from the build photos, it seems that the 38mm H80i pushes the limits of practicality in such a tight case.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think that the GT can also be used with 1 fan instead of both, but I'm not sure how that affects performance and wonder how the performance and acoustics of a single fan H80I GT would compare with going with a dual fan H75 (29mm radiator) instead.


I was going to suggest the H75 as an alternative. Of course, there are other 120 mm AIO coolers out there to consider too.

*Ugly hack:* If the GT is 11 mm thicker and this makes it too difficult to have a push-full fan arrangement inside the case, you might consider putting the rear fan on the outside. Since fans are usually 25 mm thick, the H80i GT and the inner fan would take up 14 mm less space inside the case than the older model with two fans on the inside. Kind of kludgey, but if you go for this, remember to put a fan guard on that outside fan.

Good luck and post pictures of your completed case.


----------



## ssideratos

Thanks!

After I posted, I too had the same idea to put one of the two fans on the outside of the case. As you say, it would actually end up thinner than an H80i.

Just need to think if I like the idea of a fan external to the case, or if it would look to "ghetto". You yourself call it an "Ugly Hack", but I don't know, might not be so bad.

I'll think about it and let you know how it turns out.

Thanks again.


----------



## Qrash

Yeah, if you aren't planning to move it around it might not be so bad. Geez, I can never remember who it was (Bad Dad?) that hung an entire 240 mm radiator and its fans out the backside of the case.

Heck, try the radiator with just one fan even, so long as it has high static pressure which you'll need to push air through a thick radiator.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Yeah, if you aren't planning to move it around it might not be so bad. Geez, I can never remember who it was (Bad Dad?) that hung an entire 240 mm radiator and its fans out the backside of the case.
> 
> Heck, try the radiator with just one fan even, so long as it has high static pressure which you'll need to push air through a thick radiator.


Thanks mate it was me







I still take it to Lan parties with no drama


----------



## n0nn4h

My baby


----------



## wiski

Well, I started having some issues with my main PC yesterday, seemingly software related, and since after a few hours I couldn't get it sorted I decided to swap to my main FX-8320 PC with my i5-4590 TV-PC (which I ended up finding out is faster for gaming even running stock vs the overclock I had on my FX-8320). The original plan was to keep the TJ08 in the closet until I found out if the Zen CPU's were worth it or not, but doing this now gets the monkey off my back about upgrading now, which I kind of wanted to do just to use the case. (AMD board was too large for the case)

I threw it together this morning, and since I have a new motherboard on the way for the PC I didn't take too much time making things pretty, since I'll be rebuilding it next week anyway. (the board I have in it isn't that great and doesn't fully support my RAM)

In any case, I am really enjoying how quiet it is compared to my old PC and being able to have a small, nice looking case sitting on my desk. For the first time I can actually hear the HDD I use for ShadowPlay working.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Done... temjinMod v3..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the v4 might be the whole system upgrade including GPU under water as well..


Look forward to your next rendition!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0nn4h*
> 
> My baby


Welcome aboard!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> Well, I started having some issues with my main PC yesterday, seemingly software related, and since after a few hours I couldn't get it sorted I decided to swap to my main FX-8320 PC with my i5-4590 TV-PC (which I ended up finding out is faster for gaming even running stock vs the overclock I had on my FX-8320). The original plan was to keep the TJ08 in the closet until I found out if the Zen CPU's were worth it or not, but doing this now gets the monkey off my back about upgrading now, which I kind of wanted to do just to use the case. (AMD board was too large for the case)
> 
> I threw it together this morning, and since I have a new motherboard on the way for the PC I didn't take too much time making things pretty, since I'll be rebuilding it next week anyway. (the board I have in it isn't that great and doesn't fully support my RAM)
> 
> In any case, I am really enjoying how quiet it is compared to my old PC and being able to have a small, nice looking case sitting on my desk. For the first time I can actually hear the HDD I use for ShadowPlay working.


Nice set-up!


----------



## Colin_MC

I'm interested in buying PS07. Will be it be big difference in performance to TJ08-E, when I will remove the HDD cage? (don't need it), cause I have SSD 240GB + external 2.5" 2TB HDD).
Of course I'll add exhaust fan (and replace the front ones with Be Quiet SIlent Wings 2 from current rig).


----------



## wiski

Put in the new motherboard last night, now it looks a bit prettier inside and the memory is able to run at full speed. Also swapped in my 250gb SSD for the 240gb I had in it before. Now I just need to wait another year or two to find out if the Zen's will be worth the upgrade, or if it'll be better to make another Intel build.


----------



## mooseslayer

did a update and change fom 5" screen to EK-DBAY RES SPIN...
http://vid1154.photobucket.com/albums/p536/Busk70/ASUS%20GTX680/WP_20151231_002_zpsjj6t4nqp.mp4


----------



## deraco96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> In any case, I am really enjoying how quiet it is compared to my old PC and being able to have a small, nice looking case sitting on my desk. For the first time I can actually hear the HDD I use for ShadowPlay working.


Well that's funny, my old PC is actually a lot quieter... :/ Not that it is noisy in any way still. It's the HDD, maybe I need to get a different one, maybe even 2,5 inch as they are quieter I think.
The small size will come in handy when transporting it next week!


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deraco96*
> 
> Well that's funny, my old PC is actually a lot quieter... :/ Not that it is noisy in any way still. It's the HDD, maybe I need to get a different one, maybe even 2,5 inch as they are quieter I think.
> The small size will come in handy when transporting it next week!


Well, my old PC had 3 case fans and a 240mm AIO water cooler, so it wasn't exactly breaking any.... quiet records?

As it is now, the front intake on the case is the loudest thing in there, even after I replaced my Shadow Rock Slim cooler with a Dark Rock Pro 3 Had to move where I had my HDD, but it fit with no other problems). I did get the front fan a bit quieter by adjusting it in BIOS though, as for some reason when I put it on the low setting using the front switch it started making weird noises that were louder than it being on full speed.


----------



## wiski

Got my i5-4690k in, so I put that in the computer and upgraded my cooler to a Dark Rock Pro 3, so I could do some overclocking. Had to move my HDD to sit on top of my optical drive and spin my SSD 90 degrees though, as the DRP3 took too much room for them to fit where they were.

Now I just need to figure out the issue that's developed where I get a type of buzzing noise in my headphones while plugged into the front audio while playing games (not through my speakers of it I have my headphones plugged into my speakers). I figure it's some sort of interference, I might have moved some cables too close to each other, or maybe the front audio connector came a bit loose from the motherboard or something like that. All I know is it wasn't there before I swapped and moved parts/cables around.


----------



## aerial

Here is my take on kubali case. Same frame as tj08

4790k @ 4.5ghz 1.2v + phanteks tc12dx black
gigabyte z87mx-d3h
2x4gb dominator 2400 cl10
gtx980 black + white logo mod
ssd 500gb
rm750
Silverstone KL06 + window mod

Complete gallery: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06Black


----------



## Acapella75

How is the fan noise on that case compared to the TJ08-e? Do you feel the 2 120mm fans move more air than the 180mm in the TJ08-e? Idk why, but I have the itch for a new case and I honestly cant find anything smaller with a functional layout. I was looking forward to the TJ08-pro but the silverstone rep said that case was delayed indefinitely.


----------



## aerial

I don't use front fans at all, because with reference gpu cooler it doesn't make any difference. Card already exhaust air on its own.
If you want quiet setup, I don't think this design works that well, relying on front intake fan. The problem is, that warm air is stuck above gpu, if you use non-reference model. And front fan(s) is too far from it, directs most of air through cpu anyway. Also problem of inverted layout where warm air around cpu rises upwards to gpu area. Unless you use very strong fans, it is hard to make noticable difference for gpu.
That doesn't really apply to reference gpu design though, so using these is fine.

Overall I do think that normal atx layout (not inverted) is generally better for cooling. Reason why i use inverted is my desk layout and I want windowed case, it is the only way I can see interior of the case.


----------



## Qrash

I see you still have the mirror on the bottom of the case, like you did in your TJ08-E. That is such a simple yet effective way to make the case seem more spacious and even cleaner inside. I also like the carbon fiber stealth treatment you applied to the SSD at the side of the 5 1/4 drive bays.


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> If you want quiet setup, I don't think this design works that well, relying on front intake fan. The problem is, that warm air is stuck above gpu, if you use non-reference model. And front fan(s) is too far from it, directs most of air through cpu anyway.


My computer disagrees.

Yup, that's a piece of cardboard directing more air over the GPU. Dead silent at idle and very quiet under load.


----------



## aerial

I've seen such mods, but let's be real here. If you set front fan at 500RPM, it is not pushing practically any air and becomes almost irrelevant.
To become effective it needs more power, and becomes audiable, or even loud if someone is more sensitive.
That at least are my experiences with both tj08, and even cases like FT02 based on 3x180mm fans blowing upwards. It is just too high distance for air to travel, too many obstacles (top panel, mesh, cables etc). Unless you crank up RPMs but then it is just fairly loud.


----------



## zemega

I have a general question about this case. What if I reverse the air flow? For example. I would remove the HDD cage, use only SSD or 2.5 inch HDD. Use an AIO like Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro (example) to draw in air from behind, and air exits from the front. Use reference design GPU, and do some partition/blocking at the back to prevent air from GPU exit entering the case through the bottom intake area. Is this idea and okay or great?

Edit: I will probably put a fan filter on the back intake, and remove the filter at the front of the case.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> I have a general question about this case. What if I reverse the air flow? For example. I would remove the HDD cage, use only SSD or 2.5 inch HDD. Use an AIO like Thermaltake Water 3.0 Pro (example) to draw in air from behind, and air exits from the front. Use reference design GPU, and do some partition/blocking at the back to prevent air from GPU exit entering the case through the bottom intake area. Is this idea and okay or great?


A long time ago someone else reversed the airflow, just like you are suggesting, and reported that it was effective. This runs counter to the case's positive pressure design so it's good that you're going to move the filter to the rear fan intake.


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> I've seen such mods, but let's be real here. If you set front fan at 500RPM, it is not pushing practically any air and becomes almost irrelevant.
> To become effective it needs more power, and becomes audiable, or even loud if someone is more sensitive.


At idle, I have my front fan at 395 RPM. It stalls if you go much lower. Under load, it's around 530. My temperatures are fine (though I'm sure some here would call them high... core temperatures in Handbrake just shy of 80°C), and the front fan at 530 RPM is clearly pushing warm air out the back.

Of course, everything is a trade off. Can you have a dead silent super overclocked dual GPU monster in this case? Probably not. Something has to give. But I have a very quiet, somewhat overclocked, i7-4790k and a GTX 980.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourOhFour*
> 
> At idle, I have my front fan at 395 RPM. It stalls if you go much lower. Under load, it's around 530. My temperatures are fine (though I'm sure some here would call them high... core temperatures in Handbrake just shy of 80°C), and the front fan at 530 RPM is clearly pushing warm air out the back.
> 
> Of course, everything is a trade off. *Can you have a dead silent super overclocked dual GPU monster in this case? Probably not. Something has to give. But I have a very quiet, somewhat overclocked, i7-4790k and a GTX 980.*


Haha sure you can! Custom full liquid-cooling for dual gpu's and cpu will fit if you're clever







It get's even quieter if you have a set of cans or a solid sound system


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> A long time ago someone else reversed the airflow, just like you are suggesting, and reported that it was effective. This runs counter to the case's positive pressure design so it's good that you're going to move the filter to the rear fan intake.


Can I still somehow maintain positive pressure design with the suggested reverse air flow?


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> Can I still somehow maintain positive pressure design with the suggested reverse air flow?


Yes, if the airflow into the case is greater than the flow out of the case. I wouldn't worry too much about this. The filter on the rear fan (the only intake fan) will keep most of the dust out of the case. It's more important to have adequate airflow for cooling purposes.


----------



## Alxz

Hi, i just decided to go for a mATX build from my FT02 to a TJ08-E, i just bought a phobya 200mm v2 radiator and i was wondering if there is a way to use it with the inlet/oulets at the top instead of the bottom







.

Very nice builds there, i found many of them as inspirational!


----------



## BadDad62

You can but will need to trim a small
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> Hi, i just decided to go for a mATX build from my FT02 to a TJ08-E, i just bought a phobya 200mm v2 radiator and i was wondering if there is a way to use it with the inlet/oulets at the top instead of the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Very nice builds there, i found many of them as inspirational!


You can fairly easily


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*
> 
> You can but will need to trim a small
> You can fairly easily


You mean i'll have cut something?


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> Got my i5-4690k in, so I put that in the computer and upgraded my cooler to a Dark Rock Pro 3, so I could do some overclocking. Had to move my HDD to sit on top of my optical drive and spin my SSD 90 degrees though, as the DRP3 took too much room for them to fit where they were.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out the issue that's developed where I get a type of buzzing noise in my headphones while plugged into the front audio while playing games (not through my speakers of it I have my headphones plugged into my speakers). I figure it's some sort of interference, I might have moved some cables too close to each other, or maybe the front audio connector came a bit loose from the motherboard or something like that. All I know is it wasn't there before I swapped and moved parts/cables around.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> You mean i'll have cut something?


I think you might need to as one of these others did and one didn't??

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1015626&page=2

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=995423


----------



## ghabhaducha

Spoiler: Quote!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Here is my take on kubali case. Same frame as tj08
> 
> 4790k @ 4.5ghz 1.2v + phanteks tc12dx black
> gigabyte z87mx-d3h
> 2x4gb dominator 2400 cl10
> gtx980 black + white logo mod
> ssd 500gb
> rm750
> Silverstone KL06 + window mod
> 
> Complete gallery: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06Black






Wow, amazing job...I am loving the dark/stealth theme!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Haha sure you can! Custom full liquid-cooling for dual gpu's and cpu will fit if you're clever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It get's even quieter if you have a set of cans or a solid sound system


^Listen to this guy...man knows what he's talking about. Loving my TJ08B-E bruddah!


----------



## EKAN87

Hi All,

First of all, great thread as I have heard many great things about this case and love the attention it is getting. I decided to buy the below components with this case. It will mainly be used for gaming (The Witcher 3, Crysis 3, etc on high settings). My question is, I won't be able to use the case upright and will have to lay it on it's side. I am assuming this should be fine right as none of the air vents will be blocked and the motherboard will be flat? Also, I bought an extra fan for the rear, with this added would it keep the CPU/GPU cool under heavy load? I don't plan on overclocking any time soon (hopefully never).

Silverstone SST-TJ08B-EW Temjin Midi-Tower - Black Window
Akasa AK-FN062 Apache Black Super Silent 140mm Fan (for the rear)
Asus Z170M-Plus Intel Z170 (Socket 1151) DDR4 Micro ATX Motherboard
Intel Core i5-6600K 3.9GHz (Skylake) Socket LGA1151 Processor - Retail
Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure Edition CPU Cooler
Kingston Fury Black 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-19200C15 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black
EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti Superclocked ACX 2.0+ 6144MB GDDR5 PCI-Express Graphics Card
Samsung 250GB 850 EVO SSD 2.5" SATA 6Gbps 32 Layer 3D V-NAND Solid State Drive
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB SATA 6Gb/s 64MB Cache HDD - OEM
EVGA Supernova P2 750W '80 Plus Platinum' Modular Power Supply
TP-Link 450Mbps Wireless N Dual Band PCI Express Adapter
Microsoft Windows 10 32/64-Bit - USB Pen Drive

Thanks!!
E


----------



## EKAN87

Can I also ask how loud my system would be with the CPU/GPU under heavy load (including the rear fan on)? According to the review below (using a GTX 580) setting the front fan on low gives close enough cooling on the CPU/GPU as it would on high and that "The wind tunnel design of the TJ08-E is both fairly quiet and remarkably efficient. Given the temperatures, there's really no reason to use the high fan speed setting for most users." - is this true?

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4533/silverstone-temjin-tj08-fat-case-in-a-little-coat/6

Unless I read wrong, can I set the front fan to Low/High from a button on the case?

Thanks,
E


----------



## EKAN87

Sorry to post again, I've been doing some research and going back on laying the PC on it's side - I've checked in further detail through various forums and it is said that there wouldn't be any issues on the components. In fact, since the case has to have the motherboard inverted (design of the case), laying the PC on it's side is more beneficial because it means there is no stress on the heatsink/GPU and other heavy components.

My question (looking at an example build below) is if heat rises, does laying the PC on it's side make the bottom of the motherboard warmer than usual? Or it doesn't matter as long there is sufficient cooling?

http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/4


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EKAN87*
> 
> Sorry to post again, I've been doing some research and going back on laying the PC on it's side - I've checked in further detail through various forums and it is said that there wouldn't be any issues on the components. In fact, since the case has to have the motherboard inverted (design of the case), laying the PC on it's side is more beneficial because it means there is no stress on the heatsink/GPU and other heavy components.
> 
> My question (looking at an example build below) is if heat rises, does laying the PC on it's side make the bottom of the motherboard warmer than usual? Or it doesn't matter as long there is sufficient cooling?
> 
> http://techreport.com/review/22814/silverstone-temjin-tj08-e-evolution-enclosure/4


No real need to lay it on the side due to having good airflow from the 180mm front fan. If your worried about the CPU cooler being to heavy Don't be


----------



## EKAN87

Hey, thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention that the reason why I need to lay it on its side is because I will put the PC in my cabinet (front of cabinet will be open and the sides/back have plenty of breathing area). The PC will only fit if I lay it on the side. I just wanted to check if it's good to put it on its side? None of the air vents will be blocked.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EKAN87*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the reply. I forgot to mention that the reason why I need to lay it on its side is because I will put the PC in my cabinet (front of cabinet will be open and the sides/back have plenty of breathing area). The PC will only fit if I lay it on the side. I just wanted to check if it's good to put it on its side? None of the air vents will be blocked.


Should be fine, Don't forget to post some pic of it


----------



## Colin_MC

My PS07


----------



## popadil2

This case doesn't recognize my Hard Drive.

My HDD works fine, I'm sure because it works when it's not installed on the drive cage. I tried putting it on the floor of the case, on top of my optical drive... drive is functional. But when it's installed on the drive cage- it's not working. BIOS doesn't even see it.

Now I'm just my single 256 SSD with no HDD for mass storage.

I'm suspecting it's probably the sound dampening foam on the drive cages? I really don't know. *Again, the drive works when placed anywhere except on the 3.5 drive cages (both the removable cage and the extra one directly on top of the SSD).
*
Has anyone else experienced this?

Thanks.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *popadil2*
> 
> This case doesn't recognize my Hard Drive.
> 
> My HDD works fine, I'm sure because it works when it's not installed on the drive cage. I tried putting it on the floor of the case, on top of my optical drive... drive is functional. But when it's installed on the drive cage- it's not working. BIOS doesn't even see it.
> 
> Now I'm just my single 256 SSD with no HDD for mass storage.
> 
> I'm suspecting it's probably the sound dampening foam on the drive cages? I really don't know. *Again, the drive works when placed anywhere except on the 3.5 drive cages (both the removable cage and the extra one directly on top of the SSD).*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Thanks.


That's the weirdest thing, sounds like a grounding issue with the drive cage maybe? Does it happen when it is just placed in the drive cage and not screwed in?


----------



## Qrash

Could this be caused by the pressure applied by the mounting screws?


----------



## popadil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> That's the weirdest thing, sounds like a grounding issue with the drive cage maybe? Does it happen when it is just placed in the drive cage and not screwed in?


Yes it does happen even if the drive isn't screwed in, as long as it's placed on the drive cage.

Super weird.

I've also noticed that my drive isn't a perfect fit. When I slide it in, there's about a millimeter of allowance on both sides.

IDK. I'll probably just buy a 3.5 bay for the extra 5.25 slot.


----------



## THEStorm

Updated shot of my TJ08-E


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> 
> 
> Updated shot of my TJ08-E


sexy beast


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, do you think an EK Predator 240 will fit inside a PS07B with a Titan X?


----------



## KorbenDalllas

Hello!

Thought I'd share my quiet & 'portable' PS07 build. It might not be quite there in the looks department, but it works


----------



## Alxz

I finally made my build on a tj08-e, sorry for the picture quality ;_;














Specs:

Case: Silverstone TJ-08e
Motherboard: Gigabyte X99m Gaming 5
CPU: i7 5820k @4.5Ghz 1.27v
RAM: 2x8GB ADATA 2133Mhz with XSPC Heatsinks
GPU: 980 Ti @1530Mhz w/EKwb Waterblock
SSD: 2xIntel S3700 400GB in Raid 0
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
Radiator 1: Phobya 200mm v2 (no mod needed)
Radiator 2: XSPC RX120mm w/SP120
Fittings: Alphacool HT 13mm (because its compatible with copper pipe sizes here in Mexico), Alphacool 90 degrees revolvable and a bunch of extenders and f-f 90°
PSU: Tx850 Sleeved with Paracord 550
Reservoir: XSPC Multiport for DDC
Pump: DDC-1t 18w

Also thanks to torino for the awesome idea of the xspc reservoir, it fits perfectly in this case!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Done my WC setup after years funding for parts.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> I finally made my build on a tj08-e, sorry for the picture quality ;_;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Case: Silverstone TJ-08e
> Motherboard: Gigabyte X99m Gaming 5
> CPU: i7 5820k @4.5Ghz 1.27v
> RAM: 2x8GB ADATA 2133Mhz with XSPC Heatsinks
> GPU: 980 Ti @1530Mhz w/EKwb Waterblock
> SSD: 2xIntel S3700 400GB in Raid 0
> HDD: Seagate Barracuda 2TB
> Radiator 1: Phobya 200mm v2 (no mod needed)
> Radiator 2: XSPC RX120mm w/SP120
> Fittings: Alphacool HT 13mm (because its compatible with copper pipe sizes here in Mexico), Alphacool 90 degrees revolvable and a bunch of extenders and f-f 90°
> PSU: Tx850 Sleeved with Paracord 550
> Reservoir: XSPC Multiport for DDC
> Pump: DDC-1t 18w
> 
> Also thanks to torino for the awesome idea of the xspc reservoir, it fits perfectly in this case!!!


Nice! Welcome to the club!


----------



## rtop2

So silly my decided to purchase an Alphacool Monsta 120mmx80mm thick, now...will I make it fit, updates to come.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> So silly my decided to purchase an Alphacool Monsta 120mmx80mm thick, now...will I make it fit, updates to come.


haha! Should work in the rear if you plan on using a standard CPU block with some 90 degree fittings.









Good luck if you plan on use the Swiftech Apogee Drive II haha


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> haha! Should work in the rear if you plan on using a standard CPU block with some 90 degree fittings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck if you plan on use the Swiftech Apogee Drive II haha


Using an EK supremacy. I think I might have to shorten the screws the block sits on but that shouldn't be a problem. I think it will fit. Fans gonna have to go on the outside, with a grill. Anyways, my fittings and random bits should be here Monday. We will see then.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Using an EK supremacy. I think I might have to shorten the screws the block sits on but that shouldn't be a problem. I think it will fit. Fans gonna have to go on the outside, with a grill. Anyways, my fittings and random bits should be here Monday. We will see then.


You can mount the rad on the outside












Before i made the holes for the tubes


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadDad62*


that is possibly the sexiest DC-LT res-pump combo i've ever seen!


----------



## BadDad62

Thanks mate


----------



## rtop2

So...I did it. Alphacool Monsta 80mm Thick 120mm rad in the back of the TJ08, fan mounted to the back. Temps are incredible.

i5 3570k @4.00ghz
AMD 7950 @1.25v - 1150mhz core 1500mhz mem
Front rad is Magicool 180mm.

More pictures to come


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...I did it. Alphacool Monsta 80mm Thick 120mm rad in the back of the TJ08, fan mounted to the back. Temps are incredible.
> 
> i5 3570k @4.00ghz
> AMD 7950 @1.25v - 1150mhz core 1500mhz mem
> Front rad is Magicool 180mm.
> 
> More pictures to come


F yea!!!! hahaha


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> F yea!!!! hahaha


It's absolutely massive. Half of my itx board is covered.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...I did it. Alphacool Monsta 80mm Thick 120mm rad in the back of the TJ08, fan mounted to the back. Temps are incredible.
> 
> i5 3570k @4.00ghz
> AMD 7950 @1.25v - 1150mhz core 1500mhz mem
> Front rad is Magicool 180mm.
> 
> More pictures to come




that's cool


----------



## psyclum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...I did it. Alphacool Monsta 80mm Thick 120mm rad in the back of the TJ08, fan mounted to the back. Temps are incredible.
> 
> i5 3570k @4.00ghz
> AMD 7950 @1.25v - 1150mhz core 1500mhz mem
> Front rad is Magicool 180mm.
> 
> More pictures to come


alittle concerned with the amount of static pressure needed to push air pass that thickness (especially considering push/pull is out of the question due to tubing to the CPU block. a single external pull fan means you are using industrial strength fans (3000+RPM) this means it's gonna be loud







you may want to look into a 38mm thick fans instead of the standard 25mm thick fans. thicker fans will have better static pressure at the same RPM so it MAY save you a decibel or 2. an more elegant solution may be putting the rad on the outside. (similar to baddad62's build) a 38mm push fan on the inside and another 38mm pull fan on the back of the rad should decrease the RPM you need to run at significantly.

cool build tho


----------



## rtop2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyclum*
> 
> alittle concerned with the amount of static pressure needed to push air pass that thickness (especially considering push/pull is out of the question due to tubing to the CPU block. a single external pull fan means you are using industrial strength fans (3000+RPM) this means it's gonna be loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may want to look into a 38mm thick fans instead of the standard 25mm thick fans. thicker fans will have better static pressure at the same RPM so it MAY save you a decibel or 2. an more elegant solution may be putting the rad on the outside. (similar to baddad62's build) a 38mm push fan on the inside and another 38mm pull fan on the back of the rad should decrease the RPM you need to run at significantly.
> 
> cool build tho


Interesting. I guess that makes a lot of sense. Right now, I am getting fantastic temperatures and I am happy with the noise. I may look into a 38mm fan. And in regards to the rad on the outside, ehhh, part of the coolness aspect of this is having a ridiculously large 120mm radiator stuffed in here.

Regardless, couple more pics.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtop2*
> 
> Interesting. I guess that makes a lot of sense. Right now, I am getting fantastic temperatures and I am happy with the noise. I may look into a 38mm fan. And in regards to the rad on the outside, ehhh, part of the coolness aspect of this is having a ridiculously large 120mm radiator stuffed in here.
> 
> Regardless, couple more pics.


Sweet, white TJ08s are just unique haha, why don't you use one of those ridiculousy strong delta fans with that monsta? like those with an static pressure of 35mmH2O

http://es.aliexpress.com/store/product/Free-Shipping-Delta-3-9A-violent-fan-12CM-the-best-TFC1212DE-oversized-air-volume-four-wire/518335_787435543.html?spm=2114.30011108.3.2.WYUTjR&ws_ab_test=searchweb201556_1,searchweb201644_2_505_506_503_504_502_10001_10002_10016_10017_10010_10005_10011_10006_10003_10004_401_10009_10008,searchweb201560_5,searchweb1451318400_-1,searchweb1451318411_6449&btsid=9bfa8d73-4cd7-47c0-9a4d-cc2ba9451e26

----
My tj08 didn't come with a window on it so i decided to make a wind-New side panel to go with.

It was laser-cut at my school, i'm glad i didn't mess up with its dimensions. Tomorrow i will be painting it and cutting some acrylic for the letters and main window.


----------



## kjrayo18

Does a gtx 970 g1 fit in this case?


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Does a gtx 970 g1 fit in this case?


Yes with no problems.


----------



## Alxz

my first window is finished (kind of rushed but i ended up liking the final result)


----------



## RagnorZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjrayo18*
> 
> Does a gtx 970 g1 fit in this case?


Yeah it fits no problem.

Only thing I've noticed is that the g1 cooler when under high load sends the air sideways towards the motherboard and the case panel, this heats up the case panels making the case warm to touch. Not sure if this is a good thing (having the case radiate heat) or a bad thing (would prefer the hot air off the gpu be exhausted).

Silverstone recommends a blower style gpu for the case in the manual but most blowers don't seem that good, especially for noise.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> my first window is finished (kind of rushed but i ended up liking the final result)


Great job on the WC setup... I have and updated version of my loop, including gpu loop, drain valve and flow indicator but i'll upload it later...

For those who intended to add 3.5 HDD drive + SSD at the ODD Bay, I have some ideas to share with you guys... Added with Cooler Master 80mm Slim fan for additional cooling purpose as my 2TB gets real hot during operation (54 Deg)..

Now its rarely even hit 47 Deg, 43 Deg at average... Enjoy...


----------



## KorbenDalllas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> ...For those who intended to add 3.5 HDD drive + SSD at the ODD Bay, I have some ideas to share with you guys... Added with Cooler Master 80mm Slim fan for additional cooling purpose as my 2TB gets real hot during operation (54 Deg)...


Great minds think alike







I did something very similar as I found my HDDs would get hot and remain hot after load. Now under gaming load both HDDs stay under +6-9 deg C above ambient. Going back to idle, they drop to +2-4 deg C above ambient. I used a Nocuta NF-A8 ULN 80mm fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KorbenDalllas*


----------



## Mampus

Today I bought 8-pin EPS extension cable from NZXT (model CB-8P). It's hella nightmare to detach the 8-pin cable from motherboard without this cable, especially if you have heatsink with pull configuration











(Imagine when you want to reach that EPS cable lol)

As for cable itself, it quite stiff, but manageable. Use cable tie near motherboard backplate cutout, and voila!











Hope it helps


----------



## Laquel

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum but not new to building PC's. I recently got a TJ08-e and found this extensive thread here on in to be very informative. Here's what my rig looks like ATM:


More pics here:
http://imgur.com/a/CJcIg

I was thinking that I could get an AIO cooler but I don't like the cramped look on 120mm AIO's in the back so I thought I could get a 140mm AIO like the X41 kraken by NZXT and mount it in the front so that it blows air out because I don't want it heating my poor R9 nano any more. So then I would reverse the rear fan to intake and get some kind of dust filter for it as well. Has anyone here mounted an AIO in the front to exhaust? Any thoughts?


----------



## Qrash

Welcome to the club! Yes, some early posts did describe reversing the airflow as you intend to do, though I think most of those older posts had larger 180 or 200 mm radiators. The front panel has mounting holes for a 140 mm fans and radiators so at least no modification will be needed. Just be sure you have enough airflow to keep the rest of you components cool.


----------



## ikuiku

Just finished my TJ08 yesterday. Let me know what you guys think.

Before


After






Finished the top molding


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikuiku*
> 
> Just finished my TJ08 yesterday. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished the top molding


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Yes, some early posts did describe reversing the airflow as you intend to do, though I think most of those older posts had larger 180 or 200 mm radiators. The front panel has mounting holes for a 140 mm fans and radiators so at least no modification will be needed. Just be sure you have enough airflow to keep the rest of you components cool.


Another option would be the H80i GT in the back so that the other fan would be mounted outside the case. The reason I'm switching from air cooling is that I think the CPU is heating my GPU too much and an AIO would dircelty exhaust the hot air. Actually I think the 120mm AIO in the back could be a better option for me cause otherwise the GPU won't get airflow if I do the reverse airflow with X41 in the front.


----------



## Qrash

Yes, I have the older H80i at the rear of my case (both radiator fans inside) cooling my CPU and it does a fine job.



Another AIO option may be the new Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 which has gotten a good review at HardOCP. Do note that this radiator is 49 mm thick which is more than my Corsair (38 mm) so it will make mounting everything more difficult, especially given how the hoses emerge from the top (though off-center) of the CPU block. I haven't seen anyone try this AIO, but judging from my photo above I think it will fit and it should do a good job.

Good luck!


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Yes, I have the older H80i at the rear of my case (both radiator fans inside) cooling my CPU and it does a fine job.
> 
> 
> 
> Another AIO option may be the new Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 which has gotten a good review at HardOCP. Do note that this radiator is 49 mm thick which is more than my Corsair (38 mm) so it will make mounting everything more difficult, especially given how the hoses emerge from the top (though off-center) of the CPU block. I haven't seen anyone try this AIO, but judging from my photo above I think it will fit and it should do a good job.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah the H80i GT is also 49mm thick so it could be a difficult fit with both fans inside the case. I do have a 120mm wire fan grille that I can use on the fan outside so no wires or anything get stuck there.

Edit: whoa that arctic liquid freezer 120 is pretty cheap when compared to the corsair. Although I wonder if the stock fans on it are any good and it doesn't look quite as nice.
Edit2: Love the quote from hardocp: "This should not be possible. Clearly, the engineers at Arctic Cooling have broken the laws of physics or divided by zero. " So apparently it's not a bad choice! Thanks for pointing out.

Edit3: couldn't resist ordering after reading a couple of reviews. 64,90€ is not bad


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laquel*
> 
> Edit3: couldn't resist ordering after reading a couple of reviews. 64,90€ is not bad.


I hope this cooler works out for you. Be sure to post some photos and cooling results!


----------



## Mampus

Quick question regarding this case: In the very bottom of 2.5 inch HDD mount, will taller HDD (9,5mm or more) fit in that spot? Thx


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I hope this cooler works out for you. Be sure to post some photos and cooling results!


Will do! I could also do an unboxing/mini review since it's a relatively new cooler in the market.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Quick question regarding this case: In the very bottom of 2.5 inch HDD mount, will taller HDD (9,5mm or more) fit in that spot? Thx


Quick answer: Yes, but not much taller than 9.5 mm.

The bottom drive cage (for one 2.5 inch drive and one 3.5 inch drive) is not installed in my case so I can measure it. The bottom portion of the cage has horizontal metal tabs folded inward, that separate the two drive sections. Below these tabs is where the 2.5 inch drive goes. From the bottom of these side tabs to the bottom of the sides of the cage measures ~12.3 mm. However, the bottom of the 2.5 inch drive rests on 4 raised mounting holes at the bottom of the case and these raised mounts are ~2.4 mm above the actual floor of the case that the cage mounts to. Thus, you might barely be able to fit a 10 mm 2.5 inch drive into the bottom of the cage.

I hope this is enough room for what you have planned.

*Bonus case hack:* I'm not sure if you could compress (hammer?) those raised drive mounts flat to gain more room. Alternatively you could cut them out and replace them with 4 pieces of flat metal (with holes for attaching the 2.5 inch drive) or use velcro to attach your drive to the floor of the case between the removed mounts. If you eliminate the 4 raised drive mounts you could theoretically fit a 2.5 inch drive that is up to 14.7 mm tall. However, attaching the power and data cables usually requires some space under the drive (hence raising it above the case floor). Good luck!


----------



## Mampus

@Qrash: Wow, thank you for such detailed answer!







I can't find detailed info about the bottom 2.5 inch in the manual, so I asked here









Yeah, I want to buy 1TB WD Red, which has 9.22 mm height (TweakTown review). Guess I'm golden then


----------



## Alxz

What do you think about painting the case (white)? I'd like to try but i don't know if it will look better overall (i dont think i could paint my phobya rad, its quite gorgeous in black)


----------



## Qrash

I searched this very lengthy thread for "paint, white" and found this post which has several photos that might help you to decide. There are a few other posts from people that have painted their cases white.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Here's the build I just did for my wife. I had the case powder coated with a high gloss white and we painted purple accents. Also notice the purple border painted on the window.
> 
> Hardware
> - Intel Core i5 3570K
> - ASRock Z77 Extreme4-M
> - NZXT 1K Watt PSU
> - SAPPHIRE 7870
> - 32GB Corsair RAM
> - 120GB Kingston HyperX SSD
> - Corsair H80 Cooling
> 
> 
> View of the top grill painted purple
> 
> 
> Front view
> 
> 
> Front view with the side panel. Notice the purple border painted on the window
> 
> 
> Back and side panel view
> 
> I'm currently working on mine now. The paint is almost done and then we'll begin the build. When its finished I'll get it posted here.
> 
> - HAVOK


----------



## Qrash

Here's another post that might help you to decide. His like to the build photos on Flicker still works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *link-16*
> 
> Hi, Here is my almost finish build
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to paint the inside of the case white
> 
> 
> Here is the rest of the pictures:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630669085380


----------



## ikuiku

Just got my new SLI bridge in


----------



## aerial

Mini loop for cpu in my case.

BEFORE:



AFTER:







ALL PICS
AC: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06Black
LC: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06LC#


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> Mini loop for cpu in my case.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL PICS
> AC: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06Black
> LC: https://picasaweb.google.com/104030131291922028430/SilverstoneKL06LC#


Nice work!


----------



## Alxz

I totally love the mirror floor on that kl06, loop is looking very clean!

I ended up painting my tj08 in white, it was in quite poor condition when i bought it second hand, i'm still waiting for the paint to cure (2-3 days)


----------



## kokothe1st

Good day sir! I'll just want to ask if how did you fitted the 120mm xflow rad at the back? It seems that is BlackIce GT 120 Xflow radiator rad same as mine, but mine cannot even fit inside. Thanks!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokothe1st*
> 
> 
> 
> Good day sir! I'll just want to ask if how did you fitted the 120mm xflow rad at the back? It seems that is BlackIce GT 120 Xflow radiator rad same as mine, but mine cannot even fit inside. Thanks!


That's an easy fix. You'll just have to offset the fan mounts in the rear by a little higher. Should work out fine since you have your GPU on the top most PCIe slot. You can either slot the existing 120mm fan hole a little higher or a new hole.


----------



## kokothe1st

Thanks for the reply. What I mean is my 120mm stealth rad wont fit. I think the rad is too wide for the rear mount.


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I hope this cooler works out for you. Be sure to post some photos and cooling results!


It took a while but I now have the cooler installed:

I know it protrudes a bit but I couldn't install the other fan on the outside because the rear fan grille isn't level with the back of the case and would require cutting and filing which I won't do with the components in the case and I didn't have the energy to remove them.

Still, it's very powerful and silent at that. During gaming my temps are usually in 60 celsius range with 4.5GHz (1.27v) OC at 1000rpm which is barely audible. Great cooler for the money.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laquel*
> 
> I know it protrudes a bit but I couldn't install the other fan on the outside because the rear fan grille isn't level with the back of the case and would require cutting and filing which I won't do with the components in the case and I didn't have the energy to remove them.
> 
> Still, it's very powerful and silent at that. During gaming my temps are usually in 60 celsius range with 4.5GHz (1.27v) OC at 1000rpm which is barely audible. Great cooler for the money.


Thanks for coming back and posting. Your photo really shows how thick the radiator is (49 mm). I notice that you have the pipes coming out of the CPU block behind the radiator. Was this so that the Acrtic logo was right side up? For my Corsair H80i I have the logo upside down so that the pipes emerge towards the front of the case. If you did this could you fit the second fan inside the case?


----------



## Volkswagen

Is it possible to somehow mount an AIO with dual 140mm fans in the front of the case?


----------



## Laquel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Thanks for coming back and posting. Your photo really shows how thick the radiator is (49 mm). I notice that you have the pipes coming out of the CPU block behind the radiator. Was this so that the Acrtic logo was right side up? For my Corsair H80i I have the logo upside down so that the pipes emerge towards the front of the case. If you did this could you fit the second fan inside the case?


The only pipes are the ones going from block to rad so I'm not really sure what you mean. The way the mounting plate goes on the block makes it possible to mount the block pretty much in any orientation because you twist it in place and it locks. You can see it in this video at 2.56 even if you don't know any italian







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeZChLSkoPc

The problem with mounting it so that the arctic text is horizontal is that the fan comes in way of the tubes. I might mount it so that the text is vertical next week when I'm delidding my CPU although I think it looks pretty cool skewed like that.


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Time to retire my TJ08-E ladies and gentlemen... Still love this chassis enough to hold onto it for a future build. Original Build Log: #Phase02: Link*









*The next evolution... *









*Build Log: CaseLabs Mercury S5: #projectEVO:* Link


----------



## redbaron

Maxed out my air cooling


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redbaron*
> 
> Maxed out my air cooling


so cozy
nice fitting there


----------



## a11an

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redbaron*
> 
> Maxed out my air cooling


I love it !


----------



## Bearmann

I'm helping someone with a build who has chosen this case. Will there be any problem with heat build up if we use an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card? Do we need to use a reference card? The CPU is an i5 6600K, which I assume at some point he may overclock.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bearmann*
> 
> I'm helping someone with a build who has chosen this case. Will there be any problem with heat build up if we use an EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW ACX 2.0+ Video Card? Do we need to use a reference card? The CPU is an i5 6600K, which I assume at some point he may overclock.


Single card? You're good to go with either an open or reference blower. I suggest an open as long as you're not going to run in SLI.


----------



## Bearmann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Single card? You're good to go with either an open or reference blower. I suggest an open as long as you're not going to run in SLI.


Yes, just the one card I mentioned. Thanks for your help.


----------



## haftarun8

Hello, I'm seriously considering getting this case despite its age. I have yet to find a case compatible with mATX that's both this small and with this much customization (not to mention potential to be quiet!)

I'm a bit torn on cooling the cpu. Right now I'm considering 2 options. One is the CORSAIR Hydro Series H50, which would be quiet for a closed loop cooler, leave a lot of space for airflow, and still maintain enough positive pressure if it was exhausting out the back compared to the 180mm fan up front. Would this be enough cooling power to still OC a Skylake 6600K?

As an alternative, the Noctua NH-D15s just came out which is absurdly quiet with incredible cooling performance. It has a 165mm height clearance, though. I know people have barely fit the older NH-D14 in this case, but would this new s series even fit? If so I may go this route instead as long as there's still enough airflow for the gpu.

Lastly, in terms of GPUs, is it best to stick to the nvidia stock cooler design that blows air out the back of the case, or is it possible to use a custom dual fan cooler like some of EVGA's higher models use?

Thanks a lot! I hope to be a proud owner of this case and a new build soon (first since Jan 2009)


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haftarun8*
> 
> Hello, I'm seriously considering getting this case despite its age. I have yet to find a case compatible with mATX that's both this small and with this much customization (not to mention potential to be quiet!)
> 
> I'm a bit torn on cooling the cpu. Right now I'm considering 2 options. One is the CORSAIR Hydro Series H50, which would be quiet for a closed loop cooler, leave a lot of space for airflow, and still maintain enough positive pressure if it was exhausting out the back compared to the 180mm fan up front. Would this be enough cooling power to still OC a Skylake 6600K?
> 
> As an alternative, the Noctua NH-D15s just came out which is absurdly quiet with incredible cooling performance. It has a 165mm height clearance, though. I know people have barely fit the older NH-D14 in this case, but would this new s series even fit? If so I may go this route instead as long as there's still enough airflow for the gpu.
> 
> Lastly, in terms of GPUs, is it best to stick to the nvidia stock cooler design that blows air out the back of the case, or is it possible to use a custom dual fan cooler like some of EVGA's higher models use?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I hope to be a proud owner of this case and a new build soon (first since Jan 2009)


You're going to love this case! One of my favorites to build into. The Noctua D15 is probably one of the higher performing air coolers that you can pair with this chassis along with a single open air GPU. You'll be fine as the front 180mm air penetrator fan will give you enough air to cool both.


----------



## haftarun8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You're going to love this case! One of my favorites to build into. The Noctua D15 is probably one of the higher performing air coolers that you can pair with this chassis along with a single open air GPU. You'll be fine as the front 180mm air penetrator fan will give you enough air to cool both.


Thanks for the affirmation! You're certain the newer asymmetric D15S will fit? I thought I read earlier in this thread that the original D14 barely fit, people had trouble fitting the D15, and even the new D15S is the same height as the regular D15...the case itself has a limitation of 165mm, which is the same specified height of the D15S. Maybe there's a tiny amount of extra height tolerance beyond the specs of the case?

Here's hoping it fits! I need this thing as quiet as humanly possible as the build will likely double as a recording studio DAW.


----------



## Jalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haftarun8*
> 
> Thanks for the affirmation! You're certain the newer asymmetric D15S will fit? I thought I read earlier in this thread that the original D14 barely fit, people had trouble fitting the D15, and even the new D15S is the same height as the regular D15...the case itself has a limitation of 165mm, which is the same specified height of the D15S. Maybe there's a tiny amount of extra height tolerance beyond the specs of the case?
> 
> Here's hoping it fits! I need this thing as quiet as humanly possible as the build will likely double as a recording studio DAW.


I have a phanteks ph-tc14pe in my TJ08-E and it is listed at 171mm tall with dual fans and 160mm tall without fans, so take that as you will. I can't really confirm that dual fans add 11mm to the height, but it certainly fits in there with them.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalen*
> 
> I have a phanteks ph-tc14pe in my TJ08-E and it is listed at 171mm tall with dual fans and 160mm tall without fans, so take that as you will. I can't really confirm that dual fans add 11mm to the height, but it certainly fits in there with them.


I removed the cover from my case and measured from the top of my Corsair H80i (not the new version) CPU water block and pump to a ruler placed across the side opening of my case and got 136.0 mm. Then I measured down from the top of the H80i to the motherboard and got 39.4 mm. This gives a total of 175.4 mm from the motherboard to the inside of the side panel. I found a diagram from Noctua that indicated the distance from the the motherboard to the top of a CPU's Integrated heatspreader is up to 8.1 mm. Subtracting this gives a maximum hieght of 167.3 mm for a CPU cooler.


----------



## madwolfa

So, there are still no decent alternatives to TJ-08E on the market after so many years?

Clean, small, good airflow, USB on the front, etc?


----------



## Acapella75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aerial*
> 
> I don't use front fans at all, because with reference gpu cooler it doesn't make any difference. Card already exhaust air on its own.
> If you want quiet setup, I don't think this design works that well, relying on front intake fan. The problem is, that warm air is stuck above gpu, if you use non-reference model. And front fan(s) is too far from it, directs most of air through cpu anyway. Also problem of inverted layout where warm air around cpu rises upwards to gpu area. Unless you use very strong fans, it is hard to make noticable difference for gpu.
> That doesn't really apply to reference gpu design though, so using these is fine.
> 
> Overall I do think that normal atx layout (not inverted) is generally better for cooling. Reason why i use inverted is my desk layout and I want windowed case, it is the only way I can see interior of the case.


Are you saying reference gpus don't need fresh air to intake while being inverted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> So, there are still no decent alternatives to TJ-08E on the market after so many years?
> 
> Clean, small, good airflow, USB on the front, etc?


Only alternative is the SG10. Its actually smaller than the TJ08E. I had my eye on the cereberus crowd funded case, but they didn't get it funded. I feel like case makers are missing a vital market. And for whatever reason, silverstone just put of the TJ08 pro case they had shown.


----------



## aerial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acapella75*
> 
> Are you saying reference gpus don't need fresh air to intake while being inverted?


It does't have anything to do with inverted. They just remove hot air, which means they need very little intake, as air gets in because of negative pressure in the case.


----------



## sinkfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kokothe1st*
> 
> 
> 
> Good day sir! I'll just want to ask if how did you fitted the 120mm xflow rad at the back? It seems that is BlackIce GT 120 Xflow radiator rad same as mine, but mine cannot even fit inside. Thanks!


Hello sir, it will fit. If we have the same motherboard - Gryphon z87 w/ armor, you need to pushed it more until will hit plastic armor with no clearance and screw it the rad. Or if you want have clearance try sand paper the side of the rad. Or buy new 120 rad if you don't want to.









Also you need to put a 120 fan at back to fit it.


----------



## ikuiku

Entered my Silverstone Case in the mod rig contest at Sacramento Intel Lanfest and won the most custom PC category. Also got a picture in PC Magazine.


----------



## saran008

Anybody tried installing H80i V2 in this case?
I am planning to upgrade from 6700k+XIgmatek Janus to 5820k/6800k with h80iV2.
Planned to mount on back only as i use 3 HDDs & cage is must so is front fan to cool HDDs.

Also read, tubing is too stiff in V2..
Veterans, guidance please..


----------



## Alxz

Update from my tj08, changed to a dual ddc bay reservoir and Sleeved my cables with teleios, man, i almost feel bad for not using it before.


----------



## madwolfa

Anyone put EVGA Hybrid cards in this case?


----------



## wiski

Upgraded from my GTX 970 last night. (Asus Strix 1080 OC)


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> Upgraded from my GTX 970 last night. (Asus Strix 1080 OC)


How are the temps? Do you have to crank up the 180mm to get the heat out?


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> How are the temps? Do you have to crank up the 180mm to get the heat out?


I actually swapped out the 180mm fan at the time of install with a be Quiet! Silent Wings 2, because I didn't feel the 180mm was putting in a lot of airflow for how much noise it was making. I've got that 140mm be Quiet! plugged into one of the PWM fan headers on the Strix, so the GPU is controlling the front intake fan now depending on the GPU temps. (I can tweak the fan curve in the Asus software if I want to, which I did otherwise the front intake fan doesn't run at all when the PC is at idle) I didn't notice the fans have to work all that hard to keep things cool during gameplay.

I didn't check my CPU temps to see if they were any different, but watching the Strix while I was benchmarking and playing games it came out to something like 71 or 72 degrees when benchmarking, but I never saw it even hit 70 degrees while just playing games. Also, the only time I ever heard the Strix really wind up was when running FireStrike Extreme during the Combined test, and even then I had all PC sounds off and was listening for it from about a foot and a half away. (closed case)

During all other benchmarks and game playing I never heard the Strix over the rest of the system, and think the GPU fans were running at around 40-50% during the times it was keeping the card under 70 degrees. The default Boost clock in OC mode also gave me a stable Core Clock of 2050 (advertised 1936 from Asus) during gameplay and benchmarks with no tweaking on my part, and I saw it run at 2076 at times during some benchmarks.

Here are my FireStrike results as compared to my OCed 970.

1080 FS

OCed 970 FS

1080 FS Extreme

I also turned up The Division to max (2x MSAA) and benchmarked with the 970 and then 1080. With the 970 it gave me 49 FPS average, and with the 1080 and the same settings it gave me 99 FPS average.


----------



## madwolfa

Thank you! Some food for thought... When I had a 780 DCII, it's been a struggle to dump all the heat out, had to crank up the 180mm, otherwise stuff was getting cooked. In the end, 980 reference blower worked out much better for me.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> Thank you! Some food for thought... When I had a 780 DCII, it's been a struggle to dump all the heat out, had to crank up the 180mm, otherwise stuff was getting cooked. In the end, 980 reference blower worked out much better for me.


Just to expand on it a little _(and because I was curious)_, at lunch I loaded up and ran the Valley benchmark a few times and this is what I saw:

*Idle GPU:* 53 to 54 degrees
*Idle CPU:* 32 to 33 degrees _(i5-4690k OCed to 4.3Ghz)_

*Max GPU:* 68 degrees _(peaked at 71 degrees very briefly, vast majority was at 68 or lower)_
*Max CPU:* 49 degrees max recorded _(i5-4690k OCed to 4.3Ghz)_

*Max GPU fan:* 48% to 51% _(51% was at the 71 degree peak)_

The GPU boosted to and stayed stable at 2050Mhz in OC mode while the benchmark ran.

Considering the GPU temp the front 140mm intake fan would have been at close to 100% during the test based on the curve I have set up. Quoted specs on it are 60.4 cfm @ 16.4 dB(A). It would have been running at 50% when at idle. I could have run something like Furmark to max out the card, but I figured Valley was more representative of an actual game load.


----------



## dman7777

misposted this here on my first post ...ooops


----------



## dman7777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> I actually swapped out the 180mm fan at the time of install with a be Quiet! Silent Wings 2, because I didn't feel the 180mm was putting in a lot of airflow for how much noise it was making. I've got that 140mm be Quiet! plugged into one of the PWM fan headers on the Strix, so the GPU is controlling the front intake fan now depending on the GPU temps. (I can tweak the fan curve in the Asus software if I want to, which I did otherwise the front intake fan doesn't run at all when the PC is at idle) I didn't notice the fans have to work all that hard to keep things cool during gameplay.
> 
> I didn't check my CPU temps to see if they were any different, but watching the Strix while I was benchmarking and playing games it came out to something like 71 or 72 degrees when benchmarking, but I never saw it even hit 70 degrees while just playing games. Also, the only time I ever heard the Strix really wind up was when running FireStrike Extreme during the Combined test, and even then I had all PC sounds off and was listening for it from about a foot and a half away. (closed case)
> 
> During all other benchmarks and game playing I never heard the Strix over the rest of the system, and think the GPU fans were running at around 40-50% during the times it was keeping the card under 70 degrees. The default Boost clock in OC mode also gave me a stable Core Clock of 2050 (advertised 1936 from Asus) during gameplay and benchmarks with no tweaking on my part, and I saw it run at 2076 at times during some benchmarks.
> 
> Here are my FireStrike results as compared to my OCed 970.
> 
> 1080 FS
> 
> OCed 970 FS
> 
> 1080 FS Extreme
> 
> I also turned up The Division to max (2x MSAA) and benchmarked with the 970 and then 1080. With the 970 it gave me 49 FPS average, and with the 1080 and the same settings it gave me 99 FPS average.


I love what you have done with your rig.
I disconnected my front fan and added a smaller quieter fan in the rear because that front fan was just too loud.

Are you pleased with the results from your front fan replacement?

I also see you added a window...I would like to do that as well.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman7777*
> 
> I love what you have done with your rig.
> I disconnected my front fan and added a smaller quieter fan in the rear because that front fan was just too loud.
> 
> Are you pleased with the results from your front fan replacement?
> 
> I also see you added a window...I would like to do that as well.


Yup, it's working great. I currently just let the GPU have it off when not stressed, so it only spins up when I'm gaming, but even when running normally it's very quiet.

The window is actually factory, I got the TJ08-EW.


----------



## dman7777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> Yup, it's working great. I currently just let the GPU have it off when not stressed, so it only spins up when I'm gaming, but even when running normally it's very quiet.
> 
> The window is actually factory, I got the TJ08-EW.


Thanks

I just ordered a 140mm fan from Amazon to do the front fan mod that you did.

The Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm 1400rpm Fan is the one I ordered it appears to be super quiet, and its cheap with good reviews. We shall see.

Do you know if you can buy that TJ08B-EW side panel with the window separately to add to a regular TJ08B case?


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman7777*
> 
> Do you know if you can buy that TJ08B-EW side panel with the window separately to add to a regular TJ08B case?


I don't, you might have to contact Silverstone support. Maybe they offer something like some case manufacturers do where you can buy replacements parts for the cases, so you could maybe order a replacement windowed side panel for your case.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman7777*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I just ordered a 140mm fan from Amazon to do the front fan mod that you did.
> 
> The Nanoxia Deep Silence 140mm 1400rpm Fan is the one I ordered it appears to be super quiet, and its cheap with good reviews. We shall see.
> 
> Do you know if you can buy that TJ08B-EW side panel with the window separately to add to a regular TJ08B case?


Yes, i bought one, the email was [email protected] or you can contact the user 'SilverStone' and check http://www.overclock.net/u/294842/silverstone


----------



## skingun

Hi everyone. I've recently bought a TJ08B-E. Pictures of my effort below for your amusement/enjoyment?


----------



## skingun

@Alxz - what is the clip you are using to keep your cables neatly together?


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> @Alxz - what is the clip you are using to keep your cables neatly together?


those are cable combs i made from acrylic, you can search them as "cable combs" on performance pcs or e22.biz , btw, did your tj08 came with that hole for cables on the SSD?


----------



## skingun

Yeah it came with the hole there. The only holes I have made are four 4.5mm holes in the bottom to mount my pump.

Thanks for the link. I'll check those out. It looks really tidy!


----------



## skingun

@Alxz How do you find the bay res/pump? Is it any louder (vibrations) and what did you have before?

My motherboard gets quite warm, up to 55 degrees C, and I wondered if a res/pump combo would help this by providing better air flow through the case.

How are your fans orientated, front intake and rear as exhaust?

Last question...what are your Temps? Mobo, CPU and GPU after an hour of gaming.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> @Alxz How do you find the bay res/pump? Is it any louder (vibrations) and what did you have before?
> 
> My motherboard gets quite warm, up to 55 degrees C, and I wondered if a res/pump combo would help this by providing better air flow through the case.
> 
> How are your fans orientated, front intake and rear as exhaust?
> 
> Last question...what are your Temps? Mobo, CPU and GPU after an hour of gaming.


Its really quiet, and i have two DDC pumps that are supossed to be a bit louder, i don't hear them at all, i didn't heard them with my previous AP181 being louder. AP182 is way louder but i'm VERY VERY happy with my actual temperatures.

55°C is pretty much the temperature i had with my AP182, i had an XSPC tank reservoir in the same place as yours but the main improvement came with the AP182, you'll get better airflow with the bay reservoir but its better to swap the AP181, your 120mm fan is pretty good though

My Fans are 180mm intake and 120mm exhaust

Real world differences came with the AP181to182 swap, with a 5820k at 4.4 and 980 ti at 1.271v 1520mh my CPU temperature was about 60°, GPU about 49° and Motherboard about 55° just like you. After the 182 CPU is now 55, GPU is now 43 and motherboard 47. But the system is about 50% louder since the AP182 speed dialer is pretty much "Low and High", just like the AP182 but with a potentiometer.

I forgot to add, room temperature is always between 17 to 21°C


----------



## skingun

@Alxz Thanks for your response. That's really helped me out!

I run my AP181 at the low speed setting (800rpm). I wouldn't want to run it on high speed because I prefer the system to be quiet.

What speed do you run your AP182 at? I note you mention it is much louder so I may avoid replacing my AP181.

The fan at the rear is a Noctua NF-F12. They are considered to be very good. I might replace my 120mm rad with a thicker unit though. Need to take some measurements first.


----------



## Loladinas

Despite owning the case for the past few years I never bothered to post in this thread. So here it is, no fancy radiators and reservoirs, just regular old air cooling.


----------



## zemega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Despite owning the case for the past few years I never bothered to post in this thread. So here it is, no fancy radiators and reservoirs, just regular old air cooling.


May I ask what is that cooler on your GPU?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zemega*
> 
> May I ask what is that cooler on your GPU?


A chinese brand, CoolerBoss GFH-409-02. Cheap, cools well enough. Just have to replace the shoddy fans it comes with.


----------



## Qrash

Thanks for posting. That's a nice clean build. I, too, was going to ask about the GPU cooler. I was guessing it was an Arctic Cooling model. What about the CPU cooler? My first thought is that it's a Thermalright Silver Arrow model because of the fans, but I can see in the original sized photo it's a Noctua, so my guess is the NH-D14 with the red Thermalright fans. Am I close?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Thanks for posting. That's a nice clean build. I, too, was going to ask about the GPU cooler. I was guessing it was an Arctic Cooling model. What about the CPU cooler? My first thought is that it's a Thermalright Silver Arrow model because of the fans, but I can see in the original sized photo it's a Noctua, so my guess is the NH-D14 with the red Thermalright fans. Am I close?


Yup. All the parts are listed in my sig, Roided Midigt build.


----------



## iamdjango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Despite owning the case for the past few years I never bothered to post in this thread. So here it is, no fancy radiators and reservoirs, just regular old air cooling.


Nice build 

Did you cut out the rear fan mesh?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamdjango*
> 
> Nice build
> 
> Did you cut out the rear fan mesh?


Sure did. You can never have too much airflow. I had planned to do some other stuff to the case, but got sidetracked... And now I'm just toying with the idea of a custom case for my next build so there's no point.


----------



## skingun

Wasn't quite happy with my loop design and felt compelled to change the jet plate on my CPU cooler as I forgot to do this during the first instal. Woops.

Pictures were taken while bleeding the loop using my back up PSU.


----------



## darkstone82

I posted my computer here before, however I have done quiet a few modifications since then. I am happy with my overall build and looks now. This case is amazing for keeping a good clean look overall.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstone82*
> 
> 
> 
> I posted my computer here before, however I have done quiet a few modifications since then. I am happy with my overall build and looks now. This case is amazing for keeping a good clean look overall.


I looked at your profile and saw a photo from October 2015. Looks like you removed the drive cage and changed the CPU heatsink to a Prolimatch Megahalems (I have an early revision in my Linux tower). Any other changes I failed to notice?


----------



## darkstone82

Correct, yes, those were the easy fixes I did for airflow and cleaner look overall. Additionally, I added sound dampening to the front as best as I could, the side panels, and lastly the top panel. Upgraded my graphics card to 1080, which is overkill for what I use it for. Removed two SSDs in RAID 0 and went to a M.2 drive. Cleaned up cable clutter in the back, which I was too lazy to take off the back and take pictures. Finally, I replaced all thermal paste and thermal pads on the motherboard and GPU with Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut/Minus 8 pads. This was to compensate for the increased heat from the sound dampening.

So overall temps are amazing for being a very quiet build I hardly know is on if I have any type of audio playing at low levels.

I still might change out the PSU cables down the road.


----------



## torino

Hi guys...its been a while... done some cleaning + new loop + ddc heatsink + flow indicator...









Too bad i cant put the drain valve due to limited spacing at the back...Apologies for the crappy image...


----------



## skingun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Hi guys...its been a while... done some cleaning + new loop + ddc heatsink + flow indicator...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad i cant put the drain valve due to limited spacing at the back...Apologies for the crappy image...


Looking sweeeeet!

What are your temps?


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skingun*
> 
> Looking sweeeeet!
> 
> What are your temps?


-CPU temp
3x-4x - Idle
7x - Full Load (4.3Ghz)

-GPU temp
31 - Idle
Barely hit 60 on full load...


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Hi guys...its been a while... done some cleaning + new loop + ddc heatsink + flow indicator...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad i cant put the drain valve due to limited spacing at the back...Apologies for the crappy image...


one of my favourite TJ08 watercooled builds


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> one of my favourite TJ08 watercooled builds


Awhhh...thanks man... Appreciate it very much...


----------



## TheBirdman74

is there any way to fit a full atx mb into this case?


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBirdman74*
> 
> is there any way to fit a full atx mb into this case?


No without heavy modding, the clearance between motherboard and psu is barely few centimeters, the only way it would fit is rotating the motherboard 90 degrees


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> the clearance between motherboard and psu is barely few centimeters


If you're using full mATX motherboard the clearance is maybe a millimeter, if even that.


----------



## llkobe

7x celsius with water? Seems pretty high to me. What kind of CPU do you have?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llkobe*
> 
> 7x celsius with water? Seems pretty high to me. What kind of CPU do you have?


Yea that's really high. Especially with a single GPU in the loop. Sounds to me the CPU overclock voltage is either set to AUTO or really high. Just to be sure I'd also check the TIM and proper mounting coverage of the block.

I was tapping out at about 50C +/-5C with a i7 5820K @ 4.3Ghz and two R9 290X VAPOR X GPU's overclocked to 1125Mhz Crossfire. This was in my previous TJ08E Build with an Alphacool XT45 180mm and UT60 120mm radiators.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yea that's really high. Especially with a single GPU in the loop. Sounds to me the CPU overclock voltage is either set to AUTO or really high. Just to be sure I'd also check the TIM and proper mounting coverage of the block.
> 
> I was tapping out at about 50C +/-5C with a i7 5820K @ 4.3Ghz and two R9 290X VAPOR X GPU's overclocked to 1125Mhz Crossfire. This was in my previous TJ08E Build with an Alphacool XT45 180mm and UT60 120mm radiators.


thank you for noticing...its pretty much high since i noticed that the chip is experiencing degrading issue... to push the frequency more, i have to put extra juice towards the vcore thus resulting high temp...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> thank you for noticing...its pretty much high since i noticed that the chip is experiencing degrading issue... to push the frequency more, i have to put extra juice towards the vcore thus resulting high temp...


Makes sense









With those temps you're still within the thermal limit of your CPU. I can only imagine what it would be on air.


----------



## iludez

Hey thought i would come in here and say i have fit a full sized atx in this case. I had a z77 -v-pro and now have a z77-v-lk

Here a few snapshots


----------



## skingun

Hi All

Any UK members here? I am moving to a Caselabs S8 and have put a Phobya 200x200mm full copper rad on eBay (can I say that here).

Best


----------



## Dasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iludez*
> 
> Hey thought i would come in here and say i have fit a full sized atx in this case. I had a z77 -v-pro and now have a z77-v-lk


nice job squeezing that it how much did you have to change?
looks great


----------



## GHADthc

Thought I may as well post in here since I have a love for this case and have owned three and built into many for friends and family.

I`ve unfortunately never put a water loop into one, but I currently have a pretty hefty air set-up in my latest iteration:

(also I`ve covered the vrm`s and vram with enzotech heatsinks on that 290x)

A shot of the front if anyone wondered what was going on there:


Currently need to paint/powdercoat these dell optiplex pci slot covers:

And finish the single slot pci bracket for the back of my 290x..

One thing I`m thinking of doing though, is moddong a psu extender to fit on the back so I can use a longer psu I have, whats the best way to go about it? Lian Li extender and permanently attaching it?


----------



## Volkswagen

Looks nice- are those 4 120's in the front? Any more close up pics or details on how you made it happen?


----------



## Dasa

Guess i should post a new image of the rig since its hardware has been updated


Now
[email protected] 1.375-1.4v
Maximus VIII Gene
[email protected] vdimm 1.425v vtt 1.2v vccsa 1.25v
GTX 1070 SC @2100c +110 \ 9600m +800
Samsung 830 64G \ Sandisk Ultra II 960G \ 3TB WD Green
Seasonic XP 1050 (RMA Replacement for xp1000) tad overkill for a system that maxes out at ~330w while benching
Swiftech Apogee drive II
EK VGA Supreme HF > 1850RPM Gentle Typhoon
200mm Phobya rad + Silverstone Air Penetrator AP181

As you can see it keeps nice and cool under load

And some tests i ran on it here show that the higher ram speed improves its cpu performance significantly
3770k vs 6700k core\cache\memory scaling

Before
http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/lightbox/user/409085


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Looks nice- are those 4 120's in the front? Any more close up pics or details on how you made it happen?


It's 4x 92mm Noctua NF-A9's..and here is some more pics:


I made it out of some scrap sheet metal laying around, and a 87mm (I think...) hole saw attachment, some files, and rivets, and alittle bit of black paint.

It turned out alright for something that I just went ahead and banged out without much planning (As with most of my mods...).


----------



## Qrash

Interesting idea. The fans appear to be Noctua NF-A9 PWM units. In terms of just area, four 92 mm fans have just 4.5 % more area than a single 180 mm fan like the original Silverstone AP181, but that's not the whole story. I bet they cool a lot better.

The specifications for the AP181 state that at its maximum speed of 1200 rpm it produces 130 CFM at a static pressure of 2.45 mm H2O, with a sound level of 34 dBA.

The specifications for the NF-A9 PWM state that at its maximum speed of 2000 rpm it produces 46.4 CFM (78.9 m3/h) at a pressure of 2.28 mm H2O and 22.8 dBA.

Having 4 NF-A9 fans means the airflow will be higher, let's say 4 times a single fan which would be 185.6 CFM. This is likely an overly simplistic result. According to The Engineering Toolbox website, the sound level of 4 identical 22.8 dBA fans would be 28.8 dBA.

So if there are no reverberations induced by the mounting system, the four 92 mm fans will produce 40% more airflow at slightly less air pressure, for less noise. All it takes is money and a bit of work.

How does this compare to your experiences with this setup?


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Interesting idea. The fans appear to be Noctua NF-A9 PWM units. In terms of just area, four 92 mm fans have just 4.5 % more area than a single 180 mm fan like the original Silverstone AP181, but that's not the whole story. I bet they cool a lot better.
> 
> The specifications for the AP181 state that at its maximum speed of 1200 rpm it produces 130 CFM at a static pressure of 2.45 mm H2O, with a sound level of 34 dBA.
> 
> The specifications for the NF-A9 PWM state that at its maximum speed of 2000 rpm it produces 46.4 CFM (78.9 m3/h) at a pressure of 2.28 mm H2O and 22.8 dBA.
> 
> Having 4 NF-A9 fans means the airflow will be higher, let's say 4 times a single fan which would be 185.6 CFM. This is likely an overly simplistic result. According to The Engineering Toolbox website, the sound level of 4 identical 22.8 dBA fans would be 28.8 dBA.
> 
> So if there are no reverberations induced by the mounting system, the four 92 mm fans will produce 40% more airflow at slightly less air pressure, for less noise. All it takes is money and a bit of work.
> 
> How does this compare to your experiences with this setup?


They do indeed push more air at a much lower noise level, the noise is also a more pleasant tone to the ears, and I have them currently running on a fan profile through the motherboards header (All of the fans apart from the PSU are running on PWM fan curve profiles)..when the PC idles, I can barely hear it at all, just a very low hum.

It really wasn't a difficult mod to do, provided one has the right tools, and I think its much better than the single AP-181...provided you are using aircooling, The single 180mm radiator would probably be better than dual 184mm rads? Or maybe that is another mod for me to try.

For now I would like to shoe-horn my 1250W psu up into the top with the optical dive and 3.5 and 2.5" drives up top as well...and need a PSU extender, not sure to go with the Lian Li one or the CM one?


----------



## GHADthc

Uh-Oh...I am getting ideas for a water loop involving 2x 184mm rads, a 240/280mm rad, and a 120mm rad...possibly all fitting inside my TJ08-E...


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Interesting idea. The fans appear to be Noctua NF-A9 PWM units. In terms of just area, four 92 mm fans have just 4.5 % more area than a single 180 mm fan like the original Silverstone AP181, but that's not the whole story. I bet they cool a lot better...


Claimed specifications/actual fan performance and subjective experience aside, you actually need to also take into account of "volume" of air instead of just surface area when comparing how much airflow different sized fans push. Since fan's opening is round, not square, four 92mm fans do not actually have more "usable surface area" for air to pass through than a 180mm fan:

*180mm fan* has roughly an internal radius cut out of 82.5mm which gives you
*~ 21382mm2 of surface area*

*92mm fan* has roughly an internal radius cut out of 41.25mm which gives you
*~ 5346mm2 of surface area*

So *four 92mm fans* will have surface area of *~ 21384mm2* (5346mm2 x 4), which equates to about 0.01% larger than 180mm fan's surface area without taking into account of the fan hubs in the way. Assuming both 180mm fan and 92mm fans have proportionally the same fan hub sizes, you will end up with having more usable surface area for the lone 180mm fan compared to four 92mm fans.



Finally, you'll also need to take into account that AP181 is a 32mm thick fan, so it has decisively more volume of air that it can move per revolution than a normal sized 25mm thick 92mm fan. Again below is rough estimated volume without taking fan hub into account:

*AP181* has (21382mm2 surface area x 32mm thickness = 684224mm3)
*~ 0.68 liters of volume*

*Four standard 92mm x 25mm fans* have (21384mm2 surface area x 25mm thickness = 534600mm3)
*~ 0.53 liters of volume*

So all in all, you are technically looking at a deficit of around 22% less airflow to work with when you move from a AP181 down to four 92mm fans.


----------



## Seel

I think a lot of people's problems with the AP181 stem from the fact that a lot of mainboard fan controllers don't let you turn your case-fans down below 60% by default, which is overkill for an idling machine. (Looking at my ASUS board here.)

After I installed speedfan I could use the full range and I found that 30% speed was enough for idle.

Also, while a Silverstone rep is here, I do have a question regarding 180mm fans.

I recently got a used Silverstone FT02 and I'm watercooling it with a triple 180 rad. Currently I'm using the three AP181's in pull, but I'm wondering if push would've been better?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> I think a lot of people's problems with the AP181 stem from the fact that a lot of mainboard fan controllers don't let you turn your case-fans down below 60% by default, which is overkill for an idling machine.


I've tried my AP181 on two different boards, one Z77 and Z97, both from ASUS, and it would idle down as low as 500-600RPM with the switch set on low. That's not too bad, is it? Of course Speedfan offers a much larger range of operation.

Just in case the rep comes back, I'd like to ask a couple of questions a well:
Is FM181 EOL? If yes, why?
Have the AP181 specs been changed in the past few years or is it still the same exact fan? I've had mine running since ~2012 and I think it's starting to show its age, considering some replacements.


----------



## Laquel

Repost my TJ08e build after some updates:
-White theme (including gryphon armor, plasti dip, sleeved cable...)
-4670k-->4770k (Paid 199€ for it







)





More pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You can see how it used to be in my sig


----------



## Qrash

I see you have the Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 installed. I was wondering if that would fit because the radiator (49 mm thick) plus 2 fans is a total thickness of ~100 mm. I wasn't sure there would still be room for the hoses coming out of the top of the CPU block. Nice to see that it all fits. How do you like that cooler compared to your previous Coolink Corator DS (which I'd never heard of before)?


----------



## Laquel

@Qrash Very good cooler especially price considered. Fans are pretty quiet even full rpm (~1350) and pump is virtually silent. Not any quieter than the air cooler but a bit cooler. The main reason I got the aio was getting the hot air from the CPU straight out of the case. The corator ds is made by same OEM as noctua heatsinks and uses the secufirm like noctua.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> I think a lot of people's problems with the AP181 stem from the fact that a lot of mainboard fan controllers don't let you turn your case-fans down below 60% by default, which is overkill for an idling machine. (Looking at my ASUS board here.)
> 
> After I installed speedfan I could use the full range and I found that 30% speed was enough for idle.
> 
> Also, while a Silverstone rep is here, I do have a question regarding 180mm fans.
> 
> I recently got a used Silverstone FT02 and I'm watercooling it with a triple 180 rad. Currently I'm using the three AP181's in pull, but I'm wondering if push would've been better?


From our experience, most of the time you get better performance by having fans pushing air into the radiator.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> I've tried my AP181 on two different boards, one Z77 and Z97, both from ASUS, and it would idle down as low as 500-600RPM with the switch set on low. That's not too bad, is it? Of course Speedfan offers a much larger range of operation.
> 
> Just in case the rep comes back, I'd like to ask a couple of questions a well:
> Is FM181 EOL? If yes, why?
> Have the AP181 specs been changed in the past few years or is it still the same exact fan? I've had mine running since ~2012 and I think it's starting to show its age, considering some replacements.


As shown in AP181's product page Q&A, you get greater fan speed range by setting its speed switch to high. But looks like you were able to get your AP181 to spin down to 500rpm even at low so you should be good there too.

The FM181 is still available for purchase at places like Amazon in the US. Since AP182's debut, the demand for FM181 has lessen so some of our distributors may have switched over to carry only AP182 as the AP181 alternative.

There also have been no changes made to the AP181.


----------



## Loladinas

Sadly ordering FM181 from Amazon for anyone in Europe would be prohibitively expensive, coming up to nearly 50€.


----------



## llkobe

Just finished the custom side window on my TJ08-E:



Next project: watercooling


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llkobe*
> 
> Just finished the custom side window on my TJ08-E:
> 
> 
> 
> Next project: watercooling


Nice job! How did you make the window?


----------



## llkobe

Just bought a piece of tinted acrylic for 10 Euros, made the measurements, and one of my friend made the side panel / acrylic cutouts with a CNC machine. I would never be able to do this quality cuts with hand-tools. The whole thing cost ~30 Euros, and I'm very satisfied.


----------



## atomicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llkobe*
> 
> Just bought a piece of tinted acrylic for 10 Euros, made the measurements, and one of my friend made the side panel / acrylic cutouts with a CNC machine. I would never be able to do this quality cuts with hand-tools. The whole thing cost ~30 Euros, and I'm very satisfied.


How have you fixed the acrylic? I'd be interested to see pics of the other side of the panel and close-up.


----------



## llkobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atomicus*
> 
> How have you fixed the acrylic? I'd be interested to see pics of the other side of the panel and close-up.


M3 screws with nuts







I will make pictures for you in the evening.


----------



## Noxide400

Here is my TJ08-E build.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noxide400*
> 
> Here is my TJ08-E build.


Nice







I like the color scheme


----------



## Mampus

Guys, with the release of FD Define Mini C, how's TJ08-e holds up today? I still love my TJ08-e though, no plan for selling/giving this baby at all, just a shower thought









But still, it needs 5 years (cmiiw) from other company to make mATX case that can rival TJ08-e dimensions


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/iqUDp90tj

My old rig from 2014 i think.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Guys, with the release of FD Define Mini C, how's TJ08-e holds up today? I still love my TJ08-e though, no plan for selling/giving this baby at all, just a shower thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, it needs 5 years (cmiiw) from other company to make mATX case that can rival TJ08-e dimensions


I think I might end up buying it.
It's still slightly bigger, but it offers a bit more breathing room for CFX/SLI or a large aftermarket GPU cooler (i.e. Accelero Extreme). Those two fans up front will push a fair bit more air slightly more quietly, after modding the front panel to not choke them of air. On top of it I like how clean it looks. Honestly it's the first case that's got me considering to move away from my TJ-08e.


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Guys, with the release of FD Define Mini C, how's TJ08-e holds up today? I still love my TJ08-e though, no plan for selling/giving this baby at all, just a shower thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, it needs 5 years (cmiiw) from other company to make mATX case that can rival TJ08-e dimensions


Looks nice, if it can handle a 360 rad on the front with modding and 240 top then its a beast indeed. For an air cooled build looks very nice, for a watercooling build, i'd be looking after the PC-v359 instead


----------



## PcZac

Hey, can I get some help with temps? I decided to finally try to overclocking my CPU again, because last time I couldn't even get it stable at 4.0ghz, it seems like doing a bios update did the trick, and I got my [email protected] pretty easily. But my temps are getting up to the 85-90s after 5 minutes of stress testing.



CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
Motherboard: ASRock X99M Extreme4
Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2400
Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E mATX
Power Supply: Corsair HX650 80+ Gold
GPU: Evga ACX GTX 760

I can turn the front fan to high, and that cools the case down pretty quick. But that setting makes the computer about 3x louder, from barely audible to loud and distracting. I wouldn't mind spending $25ish on a new fan or something, but the cooling seems worse than what I should be getting with the NH-D14.

Any thoughts, help, advise?


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Hey, can I get some help with temps? I decided to finally try to overclocking my CPU again, because last time I couldn't even get it stable at 4.0ghz, it seems like doing a bios update did the trick, and I got my [email protected] pretty easily. But my temps are getting up to the 85-90s after 5 minutes of stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Motherboard: ASRock X99M Extreme4
> Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2400
> Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E mATX
> Power Supply: Corsair HX650 80+ Gold
> GPU: Evga ACX GTX 760
> 
> I can turn the front fan to high, and that cools the case down pretty quick. But that setting makes the computer about 3x louder, from barely audible to loud and distracting. I wouldn't mind spending $25ish on a new fan or something, but the cooling seems worse than what I should be getting with the NH-D14.
> 
> Any thoughts, help, advise?


Fan on the rear?
AP182 and FM181 will improve your temps for sure, but at their highest are really loud, i can't set a "medium" range for my ap182, its whisper quiet with very low airflow and very very loud with awesome airflow. However, 90° seems very high for such a mild OC, how much voltage are you using?


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Hey, can I get some help with temps? I decided to finally try to overclocking my CPU again, because last time I couldn't even get it stable at 4.0ghz, it seems like doing a bios update did the trick, and I got my [email protected] pretty easily. But my temps are getting up to the 85-90s after 5 minutes of stress testing.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i7-5930K
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-D14
> Motherboard: ASRock X99M Extreme4
> Memory: Crucial 16GB DDR4-2400
> Case: Silverstone TJ08B-E mATX
> Power Supply: Corsair HX650 80+ Gold
> GPU: Evga ACX GTX 760
> 
> I can turn the front fan to high, and that cools the case down pretty quick. But that setting makes the computer about 3x louder, from barely audible to loud and distracting. I wouldn't mind spending $25ish on a new fan or something, but the cooling seems worse than what I should be getting with the NH-D14.
> 
> Any thoughts, help, advise?


First of all what kind of stress test is this? What are the temps like after a normal gaming session?
Secondly. you really should put the fan on high, but control the RPM with speedfan or something. That way you have much more fine grained control. from 300 to 1200 rpm.
I'd say 700-900 rpm is good for load and 300-400 for idle.


----------



## PcZac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seel*
> 
> First of all what kind of stress test is this? What are the temps like after a normal gaming session?
> Secondly. you really should put the fan on high, but control the RPM with speedfan or something. That way you have much more fine grained control. from 300 to 1200 rpm.
> I'd say 700-900 rpm is good for load and 300-400 for idle.


Prime95 but I use the computer as a work station, so 12 hours at 100% CPU is common.

Guess I'll try moving the front cooler to rear exhaust.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcZac*
> 
> Prime95 but I use the computer as a work station, so 12 hours at 100% CPU is common.


That's what I thought, Prime95 puts an unrealisitic amount of stress on the cpu causing voltage and temperature spikes that a normal 100% workload doesn't. It can even damage / degrade your cpu over time. I'd try a more realistic workload.


----------



## PcZac

Yeah using other stress tests and having the fan set to high but with speed fan on really helped. Still might get an exhaust fan just to help.


----------



## mooseslayer

Updated with ekwb bay reservoir and EK-XTOP DDC 3.2 PWM Elite. And å MSI Gtx 1070 armor oc with cooling block.

And is it difficult to do hard tubing?


----------



## gene-z

Anyone know if the MegaFlow 200 fan will fit in the front of this case? Need to replace my fan, as it's starting to make some weird sounds.


----------



## Qrash

According to another thread, the Cooler Master Megaflow 200 has two sets of mounting holes with 165 mm and 153 mm spacings. The Silverstone 180 mm fan you are replacing has the 165 mm spacing. So at least the fan mounting holes are compatible. If the larger 200 mm fan itself fits, part of it might be covered by the case frame. Other people have been able to install a 200 mm radiator so I think there should be room for a 200 mm fan, unless I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## majic12

Im going to build a new workstation and was looking at this case.I did most of the reading but this thread is just too behemoth to read entire.

-Ive read that the build quality is good but do you find any flaws?Is the contsruction solid or does it wobble?(side panels maybe?)

-Any plastic involved(i suspect only the filters)Not sure about the front fan mesh?

-I see silverstone only states one ssd slot is avaliable but looking at the photos in that particular place i think another one can go inside,or do i have to drill holes?

-Cpu limit at 165mm.The nh-d15 is 165mm.So will i be touching the side panel?(or use the nh-d15s which is the same but with one fan and at 160mm)?

-Does that cpu plasitc support help?

-Shoud i replace the stock 180mm fan with another model?

-I saw some test that stated that with just the front 180mm and back 120mm gpu temps are good but still i will ask if its like that as i have quadro m5000 on which i rely.

Thanks guys


----------



## majic12

Shameful bump as im in a litle hurry.
I managed to find answers for a few of my questions but im left with those ones:

-Is the contsruction solid or does it wobble?(side panels maybe?)
-Any plastic involved(i suspect only the filters)Not sure about the front fan mesh?

-Cpu limit at 165mm.The nh-d15 is 165mm.So will i be touching the side panel?(or use the nh-d15s which is the same but with one fan and at 160mm)?

This one i think ive found that even with a 160mm cooler you still have 7-12mm to the side pannel?If that is the case im better with the nh-d15s as i saw on noctuas page that the nh-d15 tends to touch the gpu in many motherboards in the first pcie slot.Not cool!

-Shoud i replace the stock 180mm fan with another model?

-I saw some test that stated that with just the front 180mm and back 120mm gpu temps are good but still i will ask if its like that as i have quadro m5000 on which i rely.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majic12*
> 
> Shameful bump as im in a litle hurry.
> I managed to find answers for a few of my questions but im left with those ones:
> 
> -Is the contsruction solid or does it wobble?(side panels maybe?)
> -Any plastic involved(i suspect only the filters)Not sure about the front fan mesh?
> 
> -Cpu limit at 165mm.The nh-d15 is 165mm.So will i be touching the side panel?(or use the nh-d15s which is the same but with one fan and at 160mm)?
> 
> This one i think ive found that even with a 160mm cooler you still have 7-12mm to the side pannel?If that is the case im better with the nh-d15s as i saw on noctuas page that the nh-d15 tends to touch the gpu in many motherboards in the first pcie slot.Not cool!
> 
> -Shoud i replace the stock 180mm fan with another model?
> 
> -I saw some test that stated that with just the front 180mm and back 120mm gpu temps are good but still i will ask if its like that as i have quadro m5000 on which i rely.


My case does not wobble. It is all metal including the front mesh.

The GPU cooling is fine for all single cards so far. What is the maximum power draw for your Quadro?

I have a Geforce GTX 770 in my case. I have the original 180 mm front fan (fan speed switch on high, rpms controlled by the BIOS) plus a Corsair H80I AIO with dual 120 mm fans at the rear (exhausting air) to cool the CPU.

I am very satisfied with how quiet the system is, but some people are more sensitive and have replaced the front fan with a slower model.


----------



## Jalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majic12*
> 
> Im going to build a new workstation and was looking at this case.I did most of the reading but this thread is just too behemoth to read entire.
> 
> -Ive read that the build quality is good but do you find any flaws?Is the contsruction solid or does it wobble?(side panels maybe?)
> 
> -Any plastic involved(i suspect only the filters)Not sure about the front fan mesh?
> 
> -I see silverstone only states one ssd slot is avaliable but looking at the photos in that particular place i think another one can go inside,or do i have to drill holes?
> 
> -Cpu limit at 165mm.The nh-d15 is 165mm.So will i be touching the side panel?(or use the nh-d15s which is the same but with one fan and at 160mm)?
> 
> -Does that cpu plasitc support help?
> 
> -Shoud i replace the stock 180mm fan with another model?
> 
> -I saw some test that stated that with just the front 180mm and back 120mm gpu temps are good but still i will ask if its like that as i have quadro m5000 on which i rely.
> 
> Thanks guys


It says 165mm for the cpu cooler, but I have a phanteks ph-tc14pe, which is specified at 171mm tall with dual fans and I have no issues in the case.

If you're sensitive to noise, you'll probably want to replace the 180mm fan. It is pretty loud at high speed, although mostly silent at low speed.

GPU temps are going to be higher than usual due to the inverted nature of the case, but not obscenely so.


----------



## majic12

Thanks guys.
Noise is not a problem for me as I tend to concentrate when working.The m5000 i have is about 160w but i have the option to change it with my reseller for 50€ with a new p5000.(which is a gtx1080).So it shoud be 180w/190w?

What i was thinking is to put in the double 5.25 drive bays something similar to this :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Evercool-HD-AR-BK-ARMOR-2x-5-25-Drive-Bay-to-3x-3-5-HDD-4x-2-5-HDD-Cooling-Box-/111940608584?hash=item1a102e2248%3Ag%3AmPAAAOSwZd1VXkA2

But only the front piece holder(no hdd mounts).And than zip tie to the top of the 180mm and somewhere up, a 120mm or a 140mm fan for the gpu.
Looks good in my head but, how do you see it?

subir foto


----------



## Qrash

The drive holder looks fine, but is it necessary? The drive cage holds 4 3.5-inch drives plus one more in the small cage below it. Some owners have even placed two 3.5-inch drives side-by-side on the case floor beside the motherboard.

I used to have a 92 mm fan velcroed to the underside of an optical drive in the lower 5.25-inch bay to feed more air to my GTX 770. It helps a bit, but wasn't really needed. If you go for the drive bay insert the fan will help to increase airflow in the upper part of the case, but it will be recirculating air including air heated by the upper drives, though it should help lower the temperature of those drive.


----------



## majic12

Well i was planing only on using the holder as its perforated and has a dust filter and it looks nice.No drives will go there.Clean space.Just a 45 degre fant blowing in the same direction as the 180mm.Hoping to take some small air from the drive holder and slide it on top of the gpu and push it in a strait line towards the back.

I will use 2 ssd and one 2.5 hdd(probably) and will just find space on the bottom or behind the motherboard tray(avoiding creating hot spots).

By the way,are the case legs removable or are they glued?


----------



## gene-z

I ended up getting the Phobya G-Silent everyone seems to use with this case, but it seems to run much worse than the stock fan. I would only hit about 70c on my cpu, but with the Phobya, I'm hitting 80c.

It's only clocked at 623rpm and I tried forcing it to run at a higher RPM using the bios, but it doesn't seem to move. Any ideas?

Edit: This thing is junk. I can't get it past 620rpm and it's only a tad bit quieter than the stock 180mm fan on low. I don't get why this fan is recommended so much, it sucks.

I love how they advertise it as "700rprm.... -/+ 10%", lol!


----------



## Alxz

i doubt there will be a better fan than ap182 for this case other than the ap182.
Only problem is that ap182 is considerably louder since it can hit higher rpm


----------



## SilverStone

For potentially quieter 180mm fan alternatives, there are also the FW181 and FM182 to consider.


----------



## majic12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I ended up getting the Phobya G-Silent everyone seems to use with this case, but it seems to run much worse than the stock fan. I would only hit about 70c on my cpu, but with the Phobya, I'm hitting 80c.
> 
> It's only clocked at 623rpm and I tried forcing it to run at a higher RPM using the bios, but it doesn't seem to move. Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: This thing is junk. I can't get it past 620rpm and it's only a tad bit quieter than the stock 180mm fan on low. I don't get why this fan is recommended so much, it sucks.
> 
> I love how they advertise it as "700rprm.... -/+ 10%", lol!


My I ask what cpu are you using?From the reviews i saw,i was left with the impression that this case(using big coolers) gives max cpu close to 60.

Am still interested in knowing if the feet of the case are glued or removable.I was thinking in using some lian li billet feet.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Am still interested in knowing if the feet of the case are glued or removable.I was thinking in using some lian li billet feet.


The rubber dome feet on my case appear to be glued in place. Each foot is set into a recessed (when viewed from below the case) circular area that has a hole in the center. I did not measure the diameter of the hole, but this could be used to attach other feet.


----------



## wiski

Well, I got the bug to get a new case to replace my TJ08-E, especially since I plan to do a Ryzen build. I once again looked around at all the current mATX cases, as well as upcoming mATX cases and made my decision.... to get the TJ08-E Titanium...

I just couldn't find any cases that has the size, looks and features to match the TJ08-E, so I decided to not mess with success. In any case, until I get the new TJ08-E, here is the current one.



Kinda looking forward to going back to not having a side panel window after so many years of having one in all my cases, as I don't really have anything flashy to show off in my case anyway, and without lighting it's just a bunch of blackness in there even with the window.



I'm also curious to see how the Titanium meshes or clashes with the rest of my setup. If I don't like it I can just go back to the black case and put the Titanium downstairs for use as my basement PC.


----------



## Volkswagen

Please post some pictures of the Titanium edition of the case- there is not many of them.
I have had this case two times- and I am very close to picking it up again for the 3rd time as I went back to air cooling. Kinda want the Window- which is probably why I still haven't purchased the Titanium edition one.
I do agree- this is one of the best- if not the best mATX case!


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volkswagen*
> 
> Please post some pictures of the Titanium edition of the case- there is not many of them.


Will do.

I was thinking if I REALLY wanted a window in the future I could probably mod one in, as I've seen others around here do.


----------



## Volkswagen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wiski*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> I was thinking if I REALLY wanted a window in the future I could probably mod one in, as I've seen others around here do.


Yes that is true.

Another annoying thing is the fact that the case seems to have went up in price...There was a BNIB one for $59.99 shipped on eBay during Thanksgiving time and by the time I made up my mind- someone bought it


----------



## wiski

Ah, that's no good. Most of them I see now are at the original MSRP.


----------



## Alxz

>not finding a replacement for the TJ08e
>only option is to replace it for another TJ08e

the TJ08e hell is real, this case is the one i've been using for more than a year, i've been trying to look for a subtitute but i always end up looking at the titanium version. I'd like to see more photos of it! i'm dying to try one with nickel-plated copper.


----------



## Dornan

*wiski*

What front fan do you use. It's 200mm ? Need to change AP181 due to clicking annoying sound.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dornan*
> 
> *wiski*
> 
> What front fan do you use. It's 200mm ? Need to change AP181 due to clicking annoying sound.


I swapped to a _be quiet! SilentWings 2 140mm_ fan, much happier with it as it seems to give me around the same airflow while being much quieter. With the stock fan any speed where it wasn't loud or clicking (like you describe) was mostly useless as it didn't really push much air.

I've got the fan hooked up to my Asus Strix directly, so the GPU temp actually controls the fan speed.

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/LjPfrH/be-quiet-case-fan-bl031


----------



## wiski

Amazon was not screwing around, I ordered the case on Friday and got it during lunch today. I likely won't swap the PC over to it until the weekend, as I'm still waiting on a new PSU (decided to get the upgraded version of my EVGA PSU since it's 150mm long instead of 180mm, and cabling up top with a 180mm PSU is pretty tight) and also a 5.25" drive bay bracket that'll let me mount my two SSD's and one HDD in the second drive bay.

I also think I'll do the stealth optical drive mod, even though I doubt I'd be able to find a spare drive bay cover if I ever wanted to not use an optical drive.



And in case anyone is interested, this is the color of the case compared to a bay cover from one of my old silver Lian-Li cases. I'd thought it looked a bit light sitting next to my black case, but compared to an _actual_ silver case, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Dornan

*wiski*

Looking great!

Can you show inside?

I agree. This case is one of the best.

It seems 140 mm fan is more efficient than 180 mm.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dornan*
> 
> Can you show inside?


Looks to be the same as the black chassis.





I also found out last night that my cat can squeeze herself into and out of the case through the PSU opening, which was interesting.


----------



## Alxz

I thought i could open a spot for the inwin 301 on my heart but i was wrong, that titanium version got it first.


----------



## Dornan

*wiski*

Nice cat!


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dornan*
> 
> *wiski*
> 
> Nice cat!


Scoping out her soon to be new perch.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i am hoping to get this case for a ryzen system. i always liked it but i have had big full ATX boards in the past. nice rigs everyone:thumb:


----------



## wiski

I got antsy last night and decided to swap cases even though I don't have everything I need to actually finish it (shorter PSU so I can better fit and stealth the optical drive, 5.25" hard drive mounting bracket). Something that occurred to me halfway through the process was that I could have just removed all the panels and put Titanium panels on the black case chassis, since they were the same. At that point it was too far into the process though, but at least I was able to clean up my cabling a bit, and I'll be able to clean it up more once I get the rest of my new parts in, and if I decide to 3d print out some cable combs.





For some reason the buttons seem to feel a bit sharper on the Titanium case, and there was a quality control issue on some of the pop rivets on the back preventing one of the side panels from fully seating. I had to file them down a bit to get the panel on without there being a noticeable gap.

Black case with no protruding rivets vs new case with protruding rivets I had to file.


----------



## khemist

I might order a Titanium version for using in the future but it would cost me about £150 shipped from amazon US, looks great.


----------



## Jalen

Does anyone have any experience/advice in getting more airflow to the GPU?

I feel like the provided 180mm fan is a brute force method of just dumping as much air as possible into the case, but not much of it gets to the GPU given the dynamics of the case. Combine that with using an open-air cooled GPU and it tends to get pretty toasty with all that hot air getting trapped between the GPU and PSU.

I'm not really sure what the best course of action would be.


----------



## Dornan

*Jalen*

180 mm is usless. My MSi 1070 is get nothing from it. Maybe 2 degrees. I'm changing now it to Noctua 140 mm NF P14S. I will write feedback later.


----------



## Alxz

AP182 is the answer


----------



## Dornan

Shure! Like turbine near my ear. Only Noctua, Be Quit.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> AP182 is the answer


$40 fan lol


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> $40 fan lol


$27.99 at performance pcs


----------



## Dornan

I personally don't like SS fans. The fan is too heavy. Especialy AP181. And it's too load. I don't think this fan is efficient. In two day i will install 140 mm noctua NF P14S. It's amazing fan with 6 years warranty and PWM.


----------



## Jalen

I agree that the AP181 is rather loud. Louder than it needs to be for what it does, anyway.

I'm more interested in finding a way to redirect some of the airflow from whatever intake fan I'm using to the top half of the case.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jalen*
> 
> I'm more interested in finding a way to redirect some of the airflow from whatever intake fan I'm using to the top half of the case.


Way back in July of 2011 nagle3092 described adding a 92 mm fan and a 92 mm shroud to the top of the hard drive cage in order to decrease the temperatures of his SLI graphics cards. I cannot find a photo of his arrangement.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/40#post_14278200

In early 2013 I copied this idea, with some minor differences. I had removed my drive cage so I used industrial strength Velcro to attach a 92 mm fan to the underside of an optical drive in the lowest 5.25 inch bay. I did not add a shroud to the fan to make its outflow more focused. Click on the link to see a photo of this arrangement.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1068487/silverstone-tj08-e-owners-club/3420#post_19075125

I only had one graphics card and really didn't need the extra fan so I removed it after a short while. As pointed out in a reply, the 92 mm fan did not have its own intake. It was only incresaing the airflow to the graphics card area.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## wiski

Stealthed my optical drive over the weekend. It needs a little tweaking, but overall I'm happy with it.





I also determined I couldn't use the 5.25" bay hard drive mount I bought since it uses the same mounting holes as the bay cover, and I couldn't squeeze them into the same spot, so I had to re-jigger my hard drives on the bottom of the case to clean the wiring up a bit and get it away from the front of the CPU cooler. (2x SSD & 1x 2.5" HDD)


----------



## llkobe

Finally finished the major parts of my watercooling project.
Some minor changes will come, but I am very satisfied with the result.


----------



## torino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llkobe*
> 
> Finally finished the major parts of my watercooling project.
> Some minor changes will come, but I am very satisfied with the result.


Looking good bro... Its nice to see ppl still using tj08e... i thought this case already dead...


----------



## llkobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *torino*
> 
> Looking good bro... Its nice to see ppl still using tj08e... i thought this case already dead...


Its impossible to find such a tiny case with this amount of radiator spport. A 180 + 120 radiator is bigger than a 360 one, not mentioning if you use a 200mm rad...
So no, it is not dead


----------



## Dasa

Fractal Design Define Mini C is the only serious contender that has tempted me to switch which has only just come out
Sound deadening
Smaller than the TJ08-E
room for multiple rads
280\360 front
240 top < can take 140 fans so maybe with some hacking a 280 rad could be squeezed in somehow
120 rear
120 bottom
although some low profile fans may be needed depending on hardware


----------



## llkobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasa*
> 
> Fractal Design Define Mini C is the only serious contender that has tempted me to switch which has only just come out
> Sound deadening
> Smaller than the TJ08-E
> room for multiple rads
> 280\360 front
> 240 top < can take 140 fans so maybe with some hacking a 280 rad could be squeezed in somehow
> 120 rear
> 120 bottom
> although some low profile fans may be needed depending on hardware


Fractal Design Define mini C:

Case dimensions - with feet/protrusions/screws: 413 x 210 x 412 mm

Silverstone TJ08-E:

210mm(W) x 374mm(H) x 385mm(D)

The Fractal case is bigger than the TJ08-E.
You also messed up the radiator support, it can not fit a 360 in the front.

A new dream case would be that can hold a 200mm rad on the front, and a 240mm on the top, in similar size like the TJ08-E.

Now, if had to choose I would go with the Fractal Design Arc Mini R2; yes it is bigger, but can hold a 360 rad on the top, and a 240 on the front.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llkobe*
> 
> Fractal Design Define mini C:
> 
> Case dimensions - with feet/protrusions/screws: 413 x 210 x 412 mm
> 
> Silverstone TJ08-E:
> 
> 210mm(W) x 374mm(H) x 385mm(D)


That's one of the reasons I keep going back to the TJ08-E, I like how small it is compared to other cases. I also think it fits the balance on looking good without being either too busy or too bland.


----------



## Dasa

hmm what is up with my memory i was sure i had seen specs with it slightly smaller on two out of three sides maybe the site had the specs wrong or i was thinking of another case

im sure i have seen a review with a photo of it with a 360 ran squeezed in they even commented on how its not in the specs
they had to remove the cover over the hdd
stuffed if i can find it now though

ohwell good thing i didn't go out and buy one to replace the tj08-ew then


----------



## AzzaM

Still using mine and still love it, could do with a window really. Just had to upgrade to Kaby Lake after my graphics card & motherboard died.


----------



## khemist

I'm stalking you!.


----------



## Spawne32

Making some minor mods to mine since I bought a water cooler for my GPU as well. Gonna mount that 120 rad on the rear, reinstall the 180mm and use an adapter to downsize it to the 140mm rad, should be able to increase airpressure in front of the rad using one of these funnel type adapters.


----------



## llkobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spawne32*
> 
> Making some minor mods to mine since I bought a water cooler for my GPU as well. Gonna mount that 120 rad on the rear, reinstall the 180mm and use an adapter to downsize it to the 140mm rad, should be able to increase airpressure in front of the rad using one of these funnel type adapters.


Or buy a 180mm rad? Much bigger -> better temps.


----------



## Spawne32

Im using a nepton system, not a custom built water loop, so this is a better option then trying to run a 180 rad and having to build a whole system.


----------



## wiski

Well, I might be selling a combination of the parts from my current PC and my TV PC to someone after I do my Ryzen upgrade, so I decided to swap out my Dark Rock Pro 3 for my Shadow Rock Slim, as I like the cooler more due to it not taking as much space, being quieter and I just prefer the looks.

I feel better giving him the SRS over the DRP3 as he's not a computer guy, and if he ever had to do something in the PC or even just clean the cooler, the DRP3 would be a pain in the ass for him. Since I wanted to see how well the SRS reacted to the 4.3Ghz overclock on the i5-4690k he'll be getting I decided to do the swap last night, so I could determine if I should remove the overclock for him or not. I also found out recently that the case has mounting holes that match an SSD, which I wish I'd noticed a long time ago, because it game me a better idea for how to mount my 3 SSD's.

Last night:


After finishing up this morning:




I actually really like the look, and so far the SRS is handling my overclock like a champ (max peak 59C gaming, max peak 77C after a half hour of Prime95), so I kinda regret the idea that I'll be gutting it and installing my first water loop when I do my Ryzen upgrade. At the very least I kinda wish I'd been running the Shadow Rock Slim I had in my TV PC over the Dark Rock Pro 3, since it's quieter and makes working in the PC a lot easier.

I also did an audio test for fun to see how loud the system was at idle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_Bojd1sbg8


----------



## wiski

And now, doing some test fitting for the Ryzen upgrade that will happen hopefully soonish.




*(Black Ice Nemesis 120GTX)*


----------



## Mampus

So little mATX board for Ryzen now, hopefully more will come in the next month or so









I'm still happy using my beloved TJ08-e after all these years. One thing that is somewhat "forgotten" is the 4 x 3.5 inch bay / GPU support. Since 2.5 inch SSD and now M.2 storage become a thing, that bay just collecting dust...


----------



## Oubadah

.


----------



## Sempre

Im hoping to get this case for a Ryzen/Vega build


----------



## Finnman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzaM*
> 
> Still using mine and still love it, could do with a window really. Just had to upgrade to Kaby Lake after my graphics card & motherboard died.


Nice, looks awesome! I just did similar upgrades in a different case, but I want to eventually add a window to my tj08-e when I upgrade it again in a year, hopefully with Asus Aura. I want to do something very similar to what you've done here. FYI, I contacted Silverstone directly, and apparently you can order the window panel for this case direct. They quoted $15 USD for the panel and $22 USD shipping (to washington, $43 USD shipping to Canada unfortunately).


----------



## 2gig

Hi. I'm hoping to do a build with this case within the week. I was wondering if anyone could tell me that clearance between the motherboard and the Hard Drive cage, since there seems to be much less wiggle room there than usual. Also, if anyone knows whether the new Ryzen wraith cooler fits with the hard drive cage, that would be extremely helpful (I will be asking around for wraith dimensions which can hopefully help me solve this with info from someone here).

Edit: The Wraith Spire (included with the 1700) is 54mm in height, which is the one I will be buying. The Wraith Max (included with the 1700x and 1800x) is 85mm in height.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2gig*
> 
> Hi. I'm hoping to do a build with this case within the week. I was wondering if anyone could tell me that clearance between the motherboard and the Hard Drive cage, since there seems to be much less wiggle room there than usual. Also, if anyone knows whether the new Ryzen wraith cooler fits with the hard drive cage, that would be extremely helpful (I will be asking around for wraith dimensions which can hopefully help me solve this with info from someone here).


It absolutely should. I used to have the bottom bracket in while using my Dark Rock Pro 3 and it fit. I believe the Wraith cooler basically fits in the CPU socket area, not even going past the RAM, so it shouldn't get close to the hard drive cage.

Wraith mounting vs an old picture I had of the DRP3, which hangs over the RAM sockets, not interfering with the bottom bracket (same length of the bottom mount I have installed there).


----------



## 2gig

Those photos are very useful. I do think it will actually fit based on that, but I'm still not entirely sure. I should have been more specific about my situation. I need to fill all four drive bays with 3.5" Hard Drives. They jut out quite a bit, not to mention the sata power cables taking up additional room. This video demonstrates that the HDDs do just barely get in front of his intel stock cooler. Although I guess it would vary by motherboard, since his has the ram on the bottom. The one I'll be using is like yours with the RAM on the side with the drive cage.


----------



## wiski

Hmmm... I found some images that are even older, from when I had a 3.5" drive in there. I do know I had to relocate that drive when I put in the DRP3, but using the Shadow Rock Slim I was okay. Brightened the images a bit due to the darkness in the case.



This one with an mITX board.



The SRS stops right before the RAM sockets, which looks about where the Wraith Max also stops. Looking at the lower tray I was using and the upper mounting tray, it looks like the HDD holes are in the same place, so the drives should stick out the same amount.

It seems like the biggest issue you might run into is the power cables for the drives, as you could use the 90 degree data cables to save space. If you held a gun to my head and asked me if you could fit the Wraith cooler with 3.5" drives in the cage I would say, "Probably?"

Some other examples I Googled up:






There might also be some variance depending on where the motherboard manufacturer has the socket set on the board. I'm not sure if that's standardized among the same socket type, but I'm sure it varies between different sockets to some degree.


----------



## 2gig

Wow thanks very much. This certainly looks like it will fit. I guess I happened to stumble upon the one guy with the one strange motherboard that made the case look tighter than it is.


----------



## wiski

Yeah, not sure what type of board that is in the video (didn't watch with the sound on), but the CPU socket definitely looks closer to the front of the case than on my mATX board. Also note that the RAM is along the bottom of the case based on his MB orientation.


----------



## swunder

Just saw the Titanium pics a few pages ago, forgot/never new that color existed on this case. Want so bad.... looks amazing.

Can't believe its been 4 years since i built my current system with the black version!


----------



## Alxz

I'm still trying to decide between buying the titanium version or keeping the one i painted white. No good cases out there to replace it.


----------



## llkobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> I'm still trying to decide between buying the titanium version or keeping the one i painted white. No good cases out there to replace it.


Wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## wiski

Well, last night after testing my Ryzen build for a few days and getting comfortable with it, I decided to do a case/hardware swap and set it up as my main PC. It also gave me the opportunity to swap all the panels from the frame on my black case to the titanium case, since the titanium case came with a frame that had a few minor manufacturing defects.




I still really don't like that Be Quiet! coolers don't play nice with mounting orientation on AMD systems. My cooler almost didn't fit with the RAM height and I know my case airflow is not nearly as good as it could be.




I also took the opportunity to move the optical drive to the top bay and try routing my GPU cables down from there, which looks nicer.





Now, since I got my pump/reservoir bracket from a friend, I am planning on taking the CPU cooler back out and setting up the water cooling loop over the weekend, as a few tests last night with the Ryzen 7 1700 overclocked to 3.9GHz showed me that the Shadow Rock Slim can't handle the CPU when it's going full bore. _(had what looked like a couple crashes due to overheating when trying to encode some videos, playing games and running other benchmarks it's been fine, but those aren't fully utilizing the CPU)_




I also need to figure out where to put the two SSD's I used for storage, as the spot they're at right now in the front of the case is where the pump/reservoir will be going. I was planning on figuring out a mount for underneath the optical drive, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## llkobe

Looks really nice!
I have finished my build today as well:


----------



## wiski

One of these days I may end up chopping a whole in the side of the titanium case for a window like you have there. Still undecided about it. I guess it'll depend on how nice I make the water loop look.


----------



## Alxz

i'd buy that window definitely


----------



## wiski

Got the water loop installed this weekend.



The build log.
http://imgur.com/a/KCxk6


----------



## wiski

Well, unfortunately I am finding myself needing to move on from the TJ08-E, as my new GPU needs a bit more airflow and no matter what I do I can't get air fed over the top of it with the front fan in the TJ08-E.

I was again confronted with the issue of not being able to find a case I really liked more that didn't have drawbacks though, so I ended up getting the KL06, which had the bonus of not forcing me to redo the water loop I'd done only about a month ago, since I was able to just push the components out the side of the case with the help of a friend, and then pull it back in from the side on the KL06 (same MB trays). I might have waited on either the TJ08 Pro or an upgraded version of the TJ08-E, but I contacted SilverStone support and they basically told me the TJ08 Pro had been abandoned and the TJ08-E wouldn't be getting a new version.

While I don't like the look of it more than the TJ08-E, it's growing on me, and it definitely seems like it's just an upgraded version of the TJ08-E internally.



Imgur Album of swap

Some of the things I noticed I like about it are the dual fans in the front, even though they are only 120mm, are actually mounted on a bracket outside of the case, allowing a 120mm radiator to be mounted separately on the inside, making cleaning of the radiator easier without having to move it when the fans are in a push configuration. I also really like the SSD mounting bracket they added, which is where I had my SSD's mounted before, but the way they did it is much better looking than how I did it and allows me to only use the double sided tape to stack the drives, and the cable pass-through is also really nice as before I had the cables sandwiched in between the frame and top cover.

It also still has the holes for the CPU cooler support, although it's not included and they have covered the holes with some foam. The frame is basically the same as the TJ08-E frame except for the front, the SSD mount and the pass-through. The drive cage is also different and I noticed they provided nicer screws all around than what came with the TJ08-E.


----------



## Alxz

What about the PS07 instead of the KL06?


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alxz*
> 
> What about the PS07 instead of the KL06?


It also would have worked, but I like the look of the KL06 a little more, the PS07 looks to have a bit more restriction to the front intake due to the door, and the PS07 also doesn't look to have the SSD mount and cable pass-through the KL06 does.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

The thread lives! Haha, I've just done a Ryzen build in a TJ08-E! I'll throw up some photos tomorrow. Good to be back on OCN...


----------



## Qrash

Welcome back. I can't wait to see your latest build in the good old TJ08-E.


----------



## BadDad62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> The thread lives! Haha, I've just done a Ryzen build in a TJ08-E! I'll throw up some photos tomorrow. Good to be back on OCN...


Great to see you again mate









I've made a bit of a resurgence myself


----------



## Mampus

200mm fan from Noctua! Wonder if that fan will fit in TJ08-E


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> 
> 
> 200mm fan from Noctua! Wonder if that fan will fit in TJ08-E


Haha, I doubt it!

I did see, EK has an 180mm rad and fans now. Anyone tried them in the TJ08?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Haha, I doubt it!


I'm thinking maybe. If you look through this thread's gallery, there's this post with a 200mm Phobya rad. Looks like the rolled end of the case had to be compressed a bit to make it fit, but... 200mm is 200mm, no?

The annoying bit would be to cut out the front of the case for the larger fan and the new mounting holes.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourOhFour*
> 
> I'm thinking maybe. If you look through this thread's gallery, there's this post with a 200mm Phobya rad. Looks like the rolled end of the case had to be compressed a bit to make it fit, but... 200mm is 200mm, no?
> 
> The annoying bit would be to cut out the front of the case for the larger fan and the new mounting holes.


I believe the Phobya 200 mm radiators came with brackets for mounting them on 180 mm fan holes.


----------



## khemist

They did indeed, i used one before, you can see it in my system photos.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FourOhFour*
> 
> I'm thinking maybe. If you look through this thread's gallery, there's this post with a 200mm Phobya rad. Looks like the rolled end of the case had to be compressed a bit to make it fit, but... 200mm is 200mm, no?
> 
> The annoying bit would be to cut out the front of the case for the larger fan and the new mounting holes.


Yeah if your willing to do some modding but then who knows what else you can fit in the front eh?









I'd forgotten about the 200mm from phobia but I meant the fan just because of the extra width and different mounting holes.

Are you going to give it a go man?


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> Yeah if your willing to do some modding but then who knows what else you can fit in the front eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd forgotten about the 200mm from phobia but I meant the fan just because of the extra width and different mounting holes.
> 
> Are you going to give it a go man?


Maybe. I'd like to see some reviews first. Making a hole bigger is one thing, but if the fan turns out to be a poor choice, making the hole smaller is a pain.


----------



## Skeletron

Hello,

I recently acquired one of these cases and discovered this thread when searching for anyone else's experience with thermals while running multiple GPUs in the TJ08-E. I've read through this thread and didn't see anything mentioned, so forgive me if this information is elsewhere.

I would like to run a R9 Fury X and a R9 Fury Nano in CrossFire. Since the motherboard is 'upside down' in this case, the Nano would be on the top position and the Fury X would be on the bottom with the radiator using the rear 120mm exhaust fan port. I'm wondering if the Nano is going to get too hot with it close to the PSU shroud?

Since my case is second-hand and didn't come with the front intake fan, I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good fan setup that will help cool the Nano at the top-rear of the case?

It's really great to see an enthusiastic community about this computer case, I appreciate any help.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeletron*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently acquired one of these cases and discovered this thread when searching for anyone else's experience with thermals while running multiple GPUs in the TJ08-E. I've read through this thread and didn't see anything mentioned, so forgive me if this information is elsewhere.
> 
> I would like to run a R9 Fury X and a R9 Fury Nano in CrossFire. Since the motherboard is 'upside down' in this case, the Nano would be on the top position and the Fury X would be on the bottom with the radiator using the rear 120mm exhaust fan port. I'm wondering if the Nano is going to get too hot with it close to the PSU shroud?
> 
> Since my case is second-hand and didn't come with the front intake fan, I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good fan setup that will help cool the Nano at the top-rear of the case?
> 
> It's really great to see an enthusiastic community about this computer case, I appreciate any help.


The front of the case has mounting holes for a single 180 mmm or 140 mm fan. The included fan (which you lack) is the Silverstone AP181, a black 180 mm (32 mm thick) fan from the Air Penetrator series. Some have found this fan to be too loud and have replaced it with quieter fans such as the Phobya G-Silent 180 mm fan. Others, desiring more static pressure have opted for the AP182 (white only) which has a higher maximum RPM (2000 vs. 1200) than the AP181.

There are many posts in this thread about problems keeping two graphics cards cool in this case. One or two users added an extra fan at the front of the case, above the main intake fan (such as on top of the front drive cage or suspended below the bottom 5.25-inch drive bay), to increase the airflow to the expansion slots area. This does not bring more air into the case, but justs increases the circulation in this area. Some success was reported, but there have been few examples of this strategy posted. Some owners have decided that this case cannot adequately air cool two graphics cards and either abandoned having 2 graphics cards or switched to liquid cooling.

I would say try using your cards, perform some tests, and report back with your findings. Perhaps your results will be acceptable. Good luck and please post some photos of your build, too.


----------



## Seel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skeletron*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I recently acquired one of these cases and discovered this thread when searching for anyone else's experience with thermals while running multiple GPUs in the TJ08-E. I've read through this thread and didn't see anything mentioned, so forgive me if this information is elsewhere.
> 
> I would like to run a R9 Fury X and a R9 Fury Nano in CrossFire. Since the motherboard is 'upside down' in this case, the Nano would be on the top position and the Fury X would be on the bottom with the radiator using the rear 120mm exhaust fan port. I'm wondering if the Nano is going to get too hot with it close to the PSU shroud?
> 
> Since my case is second-hand and didn't come with the front intake fan, I am wondering if anyone can recommend a good fan setup that will help cool the Nano at the top-rear of the case?
> 
> It's really great to see an enthusiastic community about this computer case, I appreciate any help.


It won't get a lot of air up there. Try positioning the PSU with the fan down, so it can help exhaust some of that hot air.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

About to throw a Vega 64 in my TJ08-E I'll be sure to post some temperatures and photo's!

EDIT: I'm going to fix up the OP too. Images are no longer being hosted... Sorry I've left it the club to fall into disarray.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> About to throw a Vega 64 in my TJ08-E I'll be sure to post some temperatures and photo's!
> 
> EDIT: I'm going to fix up the OP too. Images are no longer being hosted... Sorry I've left it the club to fall into disarray.


We can help host your SilverStone photos so they will never be down again. Please pm


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> We can help host your SilverStone photos so they will never be down again. Please pm


Well thank you! Shooting you a PM as soon as my rig is back online.

Here is a terrible dark photo of my dusty TJ08-E with Vega inside. Will post temps and better photos on Saturday. It's late here now.


----------



## Qrash

I see you are building a Ryzen/Vega system in the TJ08-E. Yes, AMD is back in the game finally.

Welcome back Nutty Pumpkin!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I see you are building a Ryzen/Vega system in the TJ08-E. Yes, AMD is back in the game finally.
> 
> Welcome back Nutty Pumpkin!


Thanks man, It is great to be back!

Yeah its been a nice little system. It should be getting a steady stream up upgrades too. There is no solid mATX Ryzen board's though!
Just burning it in now and going to fix the OP. Here is a rather incomplete screen from the system at full load. Furmark crashed and I only just started it again in the screen but in Wattman you can see temps and clocks for GPU.


EDIT: I can't edit the OP... Is there a time limit on post edit's? Contacting mod now.
EDIT 2: ENTERPRISE has been PM'ed expect the OP to be updated soon.


----------



## swunder

So what's everybody doing for 240MM AIO CPU coolers?

I'm upgrading from a 2500k (posted YEARS ago in this thread) to a 6850k and do not think my Corsair H60 will handle an overclocked 6850k.

Thinking about an H80i v2 but that may be too thick with a push pull situation.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swunder*
> 
> So what's everybody doing for 240MM AIO CPU coolers?
> 
> I'm upgrading from a 2500k (posted YEARS ago in this thread) to a 6850k and do not think my Corsair H60 will handle an overclocked 6850k.
> 
> Thinking about an H80i v2 but that may be too thick with a push pull situation.


You could get/make a 180mm to 240mm mount or make a custom mount on the bottom if possible. If not a custom loop would be ideal the case. 180 + 120 rads.

The H80i should fit though. Depends on your clearance with board components. When I'm not on my phone I'll see if I can find you a photo of one.


----------



## eBombzor

Anyone know what happened to the TJ08 Pro? It pretty much disappeared after being revealed in 2015. Will SS ever release a new model of their TJ08?


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Anyone know what happened to the TJ08 Pro? It pretty much disappeared after being revealed in 2015. Will SS ever release a new model of their TJ08?


According to wiski, he contacted Silverstone support and asked about the Pro or an updated TJ08-E but supposedly the Pro was abandoned and it isn't planned to be getting a successor anytime soon...

Quite disappointing actually. It's an awesome case but it could be better.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> According to wiski, he contacted Silverstone support and asked about the Pro or an updated TJ08-E but supposedly the Pro was abandoned and it isn't planned to be getting a successor anytime soon...
> 
> Quite disappointing actually. It's an awesome case but it could be better.


What! No tempered glass panel or RGB lighting! Come on Silverstone! [/Sarcasm].

Seriously though, maybe they just need an Improvements list. Suggestions?

Here's one: replace the front 180 mm with dual 140 mm fans or a single 200 mm fan. There are many more fans in those sizes available, including Noctua's new NF-A20 PWM.


----------



## Dasa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> Here's one: replace the front 180 mm with dual 140 mm fans or a single 200 mm fan. There are many more fans in those sizes available, including Noctua's new NF-A20 PWM.


shame there is no decent 200mm pwm fans for a rad there max rpm thus static pressure is just to low at less than half that of the ap181 otherwise i would be using one in my tj08-e on the 200mm rad
to go this way they need to make a new ap200 pwm at least 1200rpm
2x140 with room for aio would take out all the front drive bays so it wouldn't really be a tj08-e anymore but it could be made into a nice compact case for aio users


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I've fixed the OP.

I'll go about making it all a bit more current soon. Finalizing compatible coolers, and stand-out builds for the hall of fame.

I added wiski's build to the front also.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nutty Pumpkin*
> 
> According to wiski, he contacted Silverstone support and asked about the Pro or an updated TJ08-E but supposedly the Pro was abandoned and it isn't planned to be getting a successor anytime soon...
> 
> Quite disappointing actually. It's an awesome case but it could be better.


That is a real shame. I love this case so much but wish SS would release a new model that improves on some of its weak points.

Here is my list of improvements:


Improved structural support (the case is a bit wobbly without the side panels)
No weird 3.5 inch drive bay at the front
A hard drive cage that connects to the top and bottom of the interior which would make full use of the vertical space
this would eliminate the gpu support but maybe SS could add a removable custom gpu support that fits into the hard drive cage

Improved rubberized support for the hard drives to eliminate all hdd vibration noise
Like the posts above, I would like to see a 200mm fan at the front and space for a 140mm fan at the rear. I would gladly take a slightly wider case for room for bigger fans.

The OP looks great, @Nutty Pumpkin. Great work!


----------



## 66racer

Man I keep wishing to see in my news feed that SS has a new version. My 2700k build is still in this awesome case.

My wish list is more like:
-remove 1 of 2 5.25" bays and the bottom 3.5" or whatever it is and allow for 280mm rad support
-the extra space could also accommodate more HDD
-push the drive cage further away from mobo (had usb3.0 cable clearance issues on some builds with this chassis)
-debatable about removing the Psu vent and just have it exhaust interior air out. Client builds I mount fan down to avoid things falling into the Psu because employees don't care.
-large side panel window option(modded mine) but still want no windows too.
-thicker steel chassis for strength

So far that's all I can remember. Feel like I'm forgetting something.


----------



## chyde

Hi all. Posted on here a couple years ago with my TJ08 build but since I'll be upgrading to a Intel Coffee Lake i5-8600K soon, I'm back. Trying to get caught up on this thread but its grown so much since I left it. Just curious if anyone knows if the Noctua AF-A20 200mm is any better, airflow wise, to the AP181 that comes with these cases. Thinking about trying to fit the Noctua in the front even though it might take some modifying.


----------



## Qrash

Here are links to both product pages:

Silverstone AP181

Noctua NF-A20 PWM

According to the specifications on these pages:

The Noctua fan maxes out at 800 RPM, 86.5 CFM, 1.08 mm H2O and 18.1 dB(A).
The AP181 spins up to 1200 RPM and is rated at 130 CFM, 2.45 mm H2O, and 34 dB(A).

At 900 RPM: 100 CFM, 1.6 mm H2O, and 25 dB(A).
At 600 RPM: 65 CFM, 0.9 mm H2O, and 17 dB(A).

So if noise is important, then I'm not sure which fan performs best at the 18 dB(A) level of the Noctua fan. Also, the Noctua has several sets of mounting holes, but none that match the TJ08-E so you will have to solve that problem, as you already mentioned.


----------



## SilverStone

Besides airflow rating (CFM), air pressure, and noise ratings, there are also air flow distance and focus, which Air Penetrator fans such as the AP181 excels at. To achieve similar cooling performance in a case where CPU and GPU hot spots are a fair bit distance away from the intake case fan location, a normal fan may need to spin much faster.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> Besides airflow rating (CFM), air pressure, and noise ratings, there are also air flow distance and focus, which Air Penetrator fans such as the AP181 excels at. To achieve similar cooling performance in a case where CPU and GPU hot spots are a fair bit distance away from the intake case fan location, a normal fan may need to spin much faster.


Ah, good point! I have not replaced my case's AP181. I have its fan speed switch set to High and have its power cable plugged into my motherboard which controls it. I have found this to be a satisfactory configuration. The fan never spins so fast that it becomes overly loud and my component temperatures are all acceptable.


----------



## chyde

Thanks guys, good to know. Didn't know the Noctua was that down on cfm. Considering upgrading to the AP182 now. Noise doesn't bother me, I just want maximum air flow.


----------



## Mampus

I think SS will not use the 200mm fan route if they want to release the successor for TJ08-E. Reason being is that afaik there's no 200mm fan in SS (they have neotebook/laptop cooler that use 200mm fan, but I really doubt they will use that fan). And I think they wouldn't bother to make 200mm fan as they already have 180mm ones...

The 240/280/360/420mm front fan route is indeed makes more sense, but it will fight against their new Kublai, Precision, or Redline series. The Temjin series is always a 'premium' case to begin with, and with the case market is quite saturated with competitive price, tempered glass, and RGB lighting, I think that kind of case is makes more sense if they started it in Kublai, Precision, or Redline series rather than Temjin series (unless they want to compete in higher-than-competitive price case, with alumunium front panel, tempered glass side panel, and RGB lighting and all mumbo-jumbo, but I think they don't want to do that because it will 'break' the Temjin legacy)

Regardless, I still love my TJ08-E, and won't change to any case anytime soon. Hope they will continue support on legacy case like this by giving us an updated (and more detailed) manual and an option to buy front intake filter separately (mine is still good, no problem whatsoever)


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Yeah cmon silverstone!









I'd buy three newly designed TJ08-E's.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Make it all aluminum and space to accommodate a THICC 240mm rad in the front and you've got a sale from me ASAP!


----------



## PcZac

Has anyone tried to mod in a 200mm front fan like the NF-A20 PWM?


----------



## wiski

Popped back in and saw a few comments about it, so here is the e-mail I got back when I asked about the Pro or an updated TJ08-E.


----------



## Qrash

That's disappointing.


----------



## wiski

Absolutely agree. The KL06 has grown on me though, and it's basically what I would have wanted an updated TJ08-E to be internally, although it doesn't look as good.


----------



## SilverStone

To be more specific, the "internal chassis design" from that TJ08-PRO prototype in 2015 was stopped. In the end, we didn't feel the case was designed correctly even though upon first glance it ticked all the boxes. At finished state, the case would have been over 40 liter in size (TJ08-E is 30 liters), which is almost full ATX category. Cost was also another tipping point, besides showing it at Computex, we've also demo it in small events and to potential system customers and everyone felt it was too expensive. TJ08-E was a $100 case, but that 2015 TJ08-PRO would have debuted closer to $200. It was a "case" of trying to do too much and ended up being too big and costly. But part of the blame for the significant rise in expected price also had to do with higher tooling and material cost structure in 2015 vs. 2010 when we were developing the TJ08-E.

So that's the history of it, but we are not giving up on premium Micro-ATX towers! We will show off a brand new design platform next week at CES that several models will share in the future so there is still a chance TJ08 could come back in another form.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I'm excited for CES!

Thank you, for the response Silverstone.


----------



## wiski

Quote:


> So that's the history of it, but we are not giving up on premium Micro-ATX towers! We will show off a brand new design platform next week at CES that several models will share in the future so there is still a chance TJ08 could come back in another form.


Very glad to hear it, looking forward to seeing what's coming up.


----------



## eBombzor

Yay! Thank you mr silverstone. Definitely getting excited for CES now.


----------



## Mampus

Lately my processor temp went crazy. Idle at 42C, and load with C15 (at 4.0 GHz) is around 73C. Decided to clean up my PC, reapplied the paste, and changed the heatsink fan with GT AP-15 in push. Now, idle in 35C and load with C15 (also at 4.0 GHz) in 58C. My ambient temp is about 32C, so that's quite a fair result...

There's two things that caught my attention when cleaning this case. First, there's quite a challenge when comes to cleaning the front intake fan. Without canned air or something similar, this kind of job is somewhat doable, but not as clean as I wanted. I'm using a tissue that 'infused' with alcohol, and started to 'grind' the grill with it. I think I've done it with regular tissue before, but somehow the dust is harder to clean (probably because there's no liquid for the dust to attached to)









Second is, when you decided to install the spinning hard drive in the bottom of the case, there's no vibration dampener there, unlike the 'caged' ones. I bought some double-sided foam tape, and put it on top of my drive (I only take one off of the adhesive, not both), then I called it a day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverStone*
> 
> To be more specific, the "internal chassis design" from that TJ08-PRO prototype in 2015 was stopped. In the end, we didn't feel the case was designed correctly even though upon first glance it ticked all the boxes. At finished state, the case would have been over 40 liter in size (TJ08-E is 30 liters), which is almost full ATX category. Cost was also another tipping point, besides showing it at Computex, we've also demo it in small events and to potential system customers and everyone felt it was too expensive. TJ08-E was a $100 case, but that 2015 TJ08-PRO would have debuted closer to $200. It was a "case" of trying to do too much and ended up being too big and costly. But part of the blame for the significant rise in expected price also had to do with higher tooling and material cost structure in 2015 vs. 2010 when we were developing the TJ08-E.
> 
> So that's the history of it, but we are not giving up on premium Micro-ATX towers! We will show off a brand new design platform next week at CES that several models will share in the future so there is still a chance TJ08 could come back in another form.


Thank you Silverstone Rep. for the statement! "Brand new design platform" makes me excited to "see" where this is going. Personally I love to see TJ08-R (Revolution) that have dual front 180mm AP fan with triple 120mm rad support


----------



## deqvin

Could anyone please tell me is Noctua's NF-A20 will be compatible with this case? I mean size.

Thanks.


----------



## SilverStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mampus*
> 
> Personally I love to see TJ08-R (Revolution) that have dual front 180mm AP fan with triple 120mm rad support


Technically the case you described already exist in two models, they are the Fortress FT04 and RAVEN RV04. With two 180mm Air Penetrator fans on the front (room for 360mm rad), these cases are also big enough to fit ATX motherboard, so they are in completely different size class compared to TJ08-E.


----------



## wiski

Looks like these might be the mATX cases at CES 2018 hinted at earlier. On their Facebook page they say there will be more info coming out about everything in the next few weeks. Haven't seen any other coverage on anything from Silverstone aside from the larger cases and PSU's.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

I'm sure they will be great, but tempered glass is not for me.

I like the TJ because it's well engineered and simple, in a elegant way.


----------



## wiski

I'm just interested in seeing what the chassis is like, as the Rep said:
Quote:


> We will show off a brand new design platform next week at CES that several models will share in the future so there is still a chance TJ08 could come back in another form.


So while these may not be the cases we're looking for, the cases we're looking for might yet show up and have similar internals.


----------



## wiski

Gamers Nexus video on the mATX cases: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2jbPQ_UDP8


----------



## Mampus

I watched that video, and I somewhat agree with Steve about 'the pipe'. Either make some holes to the pipe for intake airflow, or abandon 'the pipe' altogether


----------



## wiski

Yeah, I don't care the for pipe either. The case is larger than I'd like also.

I was hoping for something a bit wider for taller CPU air coolers, but not really larger than the TJ08-E while still improving internal compatibility (which the KL06 showed they could do), but it seems to have grown in all dimensions based on the card they showed on the Facebook page.


----------



## Dasa

looks like one of them is copying the crappy nzxt design where the front panel blocks most airflow with tiny little inlets top and bottom unless they have some 180mm fans in the bottom?

air may come in the top no problem with 2000rpm fans forcing it in but unless you follow the path of heat rising and let it out the top you will get hot spots in the case and this is what made the likes of the ft02 great
a more compact matx and itx version of the ft05 using 180mm fans would be my idea of ideal


----------



## wiski

So, I was eyeballing my KL06 the other night thinking a few things:

I wish I could just put the front panel of the TJ08-E on this case
Having dual stacked 120mm fans isn't really better than the single 180mm or 140mm fan I had in the front of my TJ08-E, as it didn't help lower the temps of my GPU (I think that was really only an issue with Overwatch anyway), and since I don't use a front radiator the extra mounting ability doesn't help there either
The only thing really keeping me from going back to the TJ08-E is the upper interior panel that lets me mount my SSD's without sticky tape and has a cable passthrough
I kinda want to go back to an air cooler, as while I love the look of my water loop, it's just much louder than my old air cooling setup (relatively, at about 6 inches away it measured 41-44 decibels at idle when I checked last night, I remember my old PC with air cooling being in the low 20's at the same distance)
Then I realized the only thing holding that internal panel in was pop rivets.



So I got the drill out and removed the panel, then drove over to Ace and snagged some pop rivets and a pop rivet tool.



Now I'm waiting for the Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT I ordered last night to get to me (would use my Dark Rock Pro 3, but it doesn't fit with my TridentZ RAM, which was part of the reason I went to water cooling back when Ryzen first came out) and I'll pop out the panel I want from the KL06 (shown in below image, with the cable cutout and mounting point/bracket for SSD's), install it into one of my TJ08-E frames and then end up with an upgraded TJ08-E.



I was thinking of waiting to see if Silverstone updated the TJ08-E with the new platform they showed at CES 2018, but after seeing how they went the route of reduced airflow for the current popular aesthetics, as well as increased the size of the mATX case overall, there is a chance if they finally do update the TJ08-E down the line I may not actually like it, so I might as well see what I can do to make my own upgraded version.

Hopefully I can get my CPU cooler by the weekend so I can get working on this. Kind of disappointed a friend who actually just got the same cooler the other day and found out it wouldn't fit in his mITX build (the CPU socket was too close to the rear, so the cooler actually went past the back of the motherboard) decided to pack it up and send it back even though I said I might be interested in just buying it from him. (but that was before I decided I was going to do this, so...)


----------



## Qrash

Great idea! You are fortunate to have both cases that enable this modification. I am surprised that Silverstone never updated the internal panel on the TJ08-E in this way. Post photos of the completed build with the swapped panel and your new air cooling.


----------



## wiski

Will do.


----------



## Dasa

why are you only running a single 120mm rad with a custom loop?
stick in a 200mm rad or 2x120 add the gpu into the loop and enjoy low load noise levels and temps
idle noise may be a little higher depending on how loud your pump is at minimum rpm

with a single 200mm rad with the ap181 my [email protected] stays under 40c most the time and the 6700k does ok to with the fan at full speed so plenty of room to make it quieter if i wished
fans shut off at idle or drop to ~400-500rpm if the ambient is high


----------



## wiski

At the time I built the loop I was using the TJ08-E, and I didn't want to rebuild the loop and move components around when I moved to the KL06. Another reason I went with the loop over just sticking with air cooling was because at the time Ryzen first came out there wasn't a ton of AM4 compatibility with the air coolers I liked. I also couldn't use my Dark Rock Pro 3 because it interfered with my new RAM.

And I do think a good deal of the noise is coming from the pump itself, as well as the front fans which never seem to be quiet enough even when I run them around 40% speed. (tried a few different models of 120mm fan and can't find any that I like for noise as much as the single 140mm fan I ran in the TJ08-E)

I know I could use a larger radiator and slow down the fans, but I wanted to use the smaller radiator (the thickness helps but isn't a complete substitute) and have it in the back instead of trying to finagle a larger radiator in the front of the TJ08-E (case I was using when I set it up). It cools great, and honestly it's not really that loud, I can't hear it when gaming or watching stuff on the computer, it's just the relative volume of the computer while I'm not listening to something else bothers me.

I also just kinda want to go back to air cooling anyway, and would have done so in about a year anyhow.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Good hustle! Looks awesome. If only about that front panel...

As much as I love the TJ08-E, I think I must retire it to be my NAS box.


----------



## wiski

Not done with it yet, turns out I'm a dummy and the Thermalright fan I ordered for the intake has 120mm mounting holes, but I'm not thrilled with the Silentwings 2 not having as much airflow as the Thermalright, so I'm going to fashion a temporary mounting solution and see if that helps temps a bit more.

Bottom line though, MUCH quieter at idle and load. At idle I think the ambient room noise actually gets picked up over the PC. And while the CPU isn't as cool as it is when using the loop, it's only about 5-6c hotter when under full load (extended video rendering) and well within safe temps yet. I'm interested to see if the higher airflow intake will cool it down a bit more than that.

Anyway, here is the TJ08-E with the KL06 SSD mount, I'll post pictures of the process and build once I swap out the front fan. (or decide to keep the Silentwings 2 in there and order the correct square Thermalright fan like a normal person)


----------



## ciarlatano

wiski said:


> Not done with it yet, turns out I'm a dummy and the Thermalright fan I ordered for the intake has 120mm mounting holes, but I'm not thrilled with the Silentwings 2 not having as much airflow as the Thermalright, so I'm going to fashion a temporary mounting solution and see if that helps temps a bit more.
> 
> Bottom line though, MUCH quieter at idle and load. At idle I think the ambient room noise actually gets picked up over the PC. And while the CPU isn't as cool as it is when using the loop, it's only about 5-6c hotter when under full load (extended video rendering) and well within safe temps yet. I'm interested to see if the higher airflow intake will cool it down a bit more than that.
> 
> Anyway, here is the TJ08-E with the KL06 SSD mount, I'll post pictures of the process and build once I swap out the front fan. (or decide to keep the Silentwings 2 in there and order the correct square Thermalright fan like a normal person)


Oddly....I saw the TJ08-E Owners Club pop up in "Latest Discussions" and thought "I miss my TJ08-E, would have loved to have thrown my Macho Zero into it". So, thanks for the pic.


----------



## wiski

Okay, here is the IMGUR album with all the pictures of the process and descriptions of what's going on, as well as testing results at the bottom.

https://imgur.com/a/2MOnF

End result:


----------



## lutel

After long research for my new mATX case, i've found TJ-08 is the best one on the market, I hope SS will continue making this case. I'm don't know what could be improved, but here is the list the things which made this case the best one for me:



PSU on top (I have passive Seasonic - top mounting allows for the best heat transfer possible from passive PSUs)
steel body (it is actually quieter as it is better in vibration dampening than aluminium)
no glass panels (I like it to keep it simple and elegant)
wonderful "wind tunnel" design for both GPU and CPU

I don't see anything that could be improved actually. Maybe 20cm fan on the front? I think is more popular in the market. I would like to thank Silverstone for this great design, I hope they will continue it with maybe just slight changes, as today 5.25'' bays are very rarely used, maybe it would be nice to have simple, flat front panel. But that just aesthetics, it is difficult to suit everyones taste. I've made this points because I see Silverstone sometimes looks at this thread, and I wanted to share what I really like about this case. I think they should refresh it a bit. But always keep in mind:

*Better is the enemy of good.
*​
This case is good, really good.


----------



## wiski

I look to the KL06 as an example of some small changes that make decent improvements, internally at least, not in terms of aesthetics.


----------



## lutel

I'd like to see how two 12cm fans perform vs one 18 cm fan, with the same noise level - how well the system is vented. Especially with quietest 18 cm fan available (Silverstone FM181).


----------



## wiski

I found that a single 180mm fan performed better than two 120mm fans at the same noise level, based on CPU and GPU temperatures. This is when using 2x ARCTIC F12 PWM PST fans against the stock 180mm fan that came with the TJ08-E.

I actually have a Silverstone FM181 that's been sitting on a shelf for a few months because I've been too lazy to swap it into the case. (to get rid of the stock fan)


----------



## crpcookie

lutel said:


> After long research for my new mATX case, i've found TJ-08 is the best one on the market, I hope SS will continue making this case. I'm don't know what could be improved, but here is the list the things which made this case the best one for me:
> 
> 
> 
> PSU on top (I have passive Seasonic - top mounting allows for the best heat transfer possible from passive PSUs)
> steel body (it is actually quieter as it is better in vibration dampening than aluminium)
> no glass panels (I like it to keep it simple and elegant)
> wonderful "wind tunnel" design for both GPU and CPU
> 
> I don't see anything that could be improved actually. Maybe 20cm fan on the front? I think is more popular in the market. I would like to thank Silverstone for this great design, I hope they will continue it with maybe just slight changes, as today 5.25'' bays are very rarely used, maybe it would be nice to have simple, flat front panel. But that just aesthetics, it is difficult to suit everyones taste. I've made this points because I see Silverstone sometimes looks at this thread, and I wanted to share what I really like about this case. I think they should refresh it a bit. But always keep in mind:
> 
> *Better is the enemy of good.
> *​
> This case is good, really good.


I agree with removing the obsolete drivebay, but I would be triggered if they went with a flat front panel that degrades the awesome airflow. Silverstone should take ideas from the Razer Core with its beautiful, unique, but yet practical front design:








Too bad it's just a darn EGPU case lol.


----------



## GDavid

Well, after a long absence I've come back to read a couple of dozen pages. I'd like to thank the posters as this thread was my best source of guidance, BigDave in particular (you know who you are).

There are so many great builds here and it's not surprising given the TJ08 is such a well built case.

I just replaced my EVGA Supernova G2 850W with a Seasonic Focus PX 850 finally. Now I have some room and don't need a Podger to fit the PSU. Been through everything from a gtx 680 to a 980ti (which suffered from heat issues) and back to a 970 because I don't need to push hard.
Asked a friend to exchange PSUs for me while I took my son to Sydney and came back to find I'd reroute all the cabling anyway and virtually did all that was done anyway because flow is king. After looking at some of the WC rigs here my feelings of paranoia have turned to total awareness...


----------



## BadDad62

GDavid said:


> Well, after a long absence I've come back to read a couple of dozen pages. I'd like to thank the posters as this thread was my best source of guidance, BigDave in particular (you know who you are).
> 
> There are so many great builds here and it's not surprising given the TJ08 is such a well built case.
> 
> I just replaced my EVGA Supernova G2 850W with a Seasonic Focus PX 850 finally. Now I have some room and don't need a Podger to fit the PSU. Been through everything from a gtx 680 to a 980ti (which suffered from heat issues) and back to a 970 because I don't need to push hard.
> Asked a friend to exchange PSUs for me while I took my son to Sydney and came back to find I'd reroute all the cabling anyway and virtually did all that was done anyway because flow is king. After looking at some of the WC rigs here my feelings of paranoia have turned to total awareness...


Cheers mate  Mine is still going strong, although a refresh with some bigger Hard drives are coming in the near future


----------



## Cain

wiski said:


> I found that a single 180mm fan performed better than two 120mm fans at the same noise level, based on CPU and GPU temperatures. This is when using 2x ARCTIC F12 PWM PST fans against the stock 180mm fan that came with the TJ08-E.
> 
> I actually have a Silverstone FM181 that's been sitting on a shelf for a few months because I've been too lazy to swap it into the case. (to get rid of the stock fan)


Does the Silverstone FM181 move as much air as the stock 180 or more?? Is it quieter, better?? I'm thinking of getting one. Thx for any feedback from anyone.


----------



## Abula

Cain said:


> Does the Silverstone FM181 move as much air as the stock 180 or more?? Is it quieter, better?? I'm thinking of getting one. Thx for any feedback from anyone.


 I have used AP181, which i think its similar to the FM181 but with the airflow frame like the stock. It does move a lot more air it can reach 2k rpms, but as the expense of noise.


----------



## Seel

Cain said:


> Does the Silverstone FM181 move as much air as the stock 180 or more?? Is it quieter, better?? I'm thinking of getting one. Thx for any feedback from anyone.


It's a bit quieter and moves more air at the same rpm, it has a double ball bearing instead of a sleeve bearing.


----------



## Dasa

Nice review of the FM181 that shows it performing well on a rad
http://thermalbench.com/2015/06/18/silverstone-fm181-180mm-fan/3/


----------



## Dasa

Installed the FM181 it's such a tight fit the old AP181 had to be offset to avoid the other side of the case but there isn't enough room between the AP181 and the GPU to use the other mount plate that came with the rad anyway.
Thankfully one screw hole lined up nicely and the fan is held snugly in place by the mb tray and the gpu.

I'm not sure what to make of the noise differences yet and just how much of it is due to the different mount positions in the case

Edit:
Borderlands 2 was running like **** so i figured i would try throw in a old GTX480 and see how it goes as a dedicated PhysX card. 
It kinda worked with the GTX480 running at 10-15% load but FPS didn't chance noticeably when CPU limited or GPU limited.


----------



## wiski

So, I decided after my mATX board seems to be crapping out a bit to get a new mITX board, which then started the snowball effect of me deciding to migrate my main PC into the NCASE M1 I use for my basement PC. (likely moving the basement PC into one of my TJ08-E's at some point, as they fit nicely into the entertainment center)

In doing this, I needed to sell my MSI 1080 Ti for an Asus Strix 1080 Ti (non-OC version), since the MSI only fits in the NCase with some modifications and scrapes the PCB on the side a bit, while the Asus can fit in there fine. 

In any case, I now wish I'd gotten the Asus to start instead of the MSI even more (got the MSI because it was a bit cheaper and came out earlier), as it seems it runs quite a bit cooler in the TJ08-E than the MSI even when overclocked a bit more. (using the FM181 for the intake fan)

(all benchmarks at 1440p, Ultra in Valley, mostly maxed in Division)


----------



## Dasa

If your game you could replace the tim with liquid metal to drop the temps a good chunk further assuming the same fan speed.
But coating the core surrounds so that it doesn't short anything looks like a bit of a pain.


----------



## wiski

Yeah, I've seen some people do that and am gonna hold off, since I'm pretty happy with the temps as is, and since I bought it used I don't know if I can use the warranty on it (the person I bought it from never registered it, so I might be able to register under my name, but he hasn't sent me the purchase info yet)

I still need to see what the temps will be in the NCASE with the stock cooler, and then also what they are if I remove the fans and shroud (but leave the cooler itself on) and set up fans underneath the card to cool it, which other people have done to seemingly positive results in the NCASE.

For example...


----------



## a5ian300zx

I will be updating my TJ08-E changing my z77 matx motherboard to a Supermicro mini itx board which I have already in a Supermicro nas case which is also great but wanted something bigger to house my gtx 1080ti.

I did upgrade the front USB ports to USB 2.0 and also the side panel to a window version with some sound damping and the front fan to a quiter one.

I did have it watercooled before but changes back to air.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## generalwu

*Request for assistances on GPU airflow*

Hi All,

Long time lurker here, recently I was fortunate enough to purchase an unit of used TJ08-E from my local used market and started updating my rig components. 

I've clean it up and purchases an additional AP180 to replace the aging default unit inside the case.
I'll be upgrading to Ryen 5 2600X which would provide me more cost benefit for the cores it has.

I just have a few questions that I hope you guys can assist me with.
- I've read about the differences between have a PSU as an exhaust vs not an exhaust but I still would like to gather feedback here.
- If I would to not make my PSU as an exhaust what are my options to improve my airflow for my GPU (Palit GTX1070Ti Dual)?
- What are the ways that you guys do your cable management? I'm going to put my 3.5" HDD into the 5.25" bay to improve my cable organization.

Thanks.


----------



## Volkswagen

generalwu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker here, recently I was fortunate enough to purchase an unit of used TJ08-E from my local used market and started updating my rig components.
> 
> I've clean it up and purchases an additional AP180 to replace the aging default unit inside the case.
> I'll be upgrading to Ryen 5 2600X which would provide me more cost benefit for the cores it has.
> 
> I just have a few questions that I hope you guys can assist me with.
> - I've read about the differences between have a PSU as an exhaust vs not an exhaust but I still would like to gather feedback here.
> - If I would to not make my PSU as an exhaust what are my options to improve my airflow for my GPU (Palit GTX1070Ti Dual)?
> - What are the ways that you guys do your cable management? I'm going to put my 3.5" HDD into the 5.25" bay to improve my cable organization.
> 
> Thanks.



I owned this case at two different times and as far as the PSU question- by default it is designed to run so that it does not exchaust air out fo the case- instead of to intake from the top- thats why you have the filter there...
Most modern PSU's their fans dont spin most of the time so even if you had it in the exhaust position- dont think it would do much.


----------



## Qrash

generalwu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker here, recently I was fortunate enough to purchase an unit of used TJ08-E from my local used market and started updating my rig components.
> 
> I've clean it up and purchases an additional AP180 to replace the aging default unit inside the case.
> I'll be upgrading to Ryen 5 2600X which would provide me more cost benefit for the cores it has.
> 
> I just have a few questions that I hope you guys can assist me with.
> - I've read about the differences between have a PSU as an exhaust vs not an exhaust but I still would like to gather feedback here.
> - If I would to not make my PSU as an exhaust what are my options to improve my airflow for my GPU (Palit GTX1070Ti Dual)?
> - What are the ways that you guys do your cable management? I'm going to put my 3.5" HDD into the 5.25" bay to improve my cable organization.
> 
> Thanks.


Putting your 3.5 inch drive into the 5.25 inch bay will clean up the space between the front panel and the motherboard, especially if it allows you to remove the drive cage that is behind the front fan.

Increasing airflow to graphics cards has been a frequent desire from owners of this case. Some have replaced the front fan with other models to increase airflow. Balancing the noise of the front fan against the noise from the graphic card cooler is the challenge.


----------



## generalwu

Volkswagen said:


> I owned this case at two different times and as far as the PSU question- by default it is designed to run so that it does not exchaust air out fo the case- instead of to intake from the top- thats why you have the filter there...
> Most modern PSU's their fans dont spin most of the time so even if you had it in the exhaust position- dont think it would do much.


Hi, thank you for the response. In that case I'll probably not turn the PSU as an exhaust then instead let it get fresh air though the filter.

Cheers.


----------



## generalwu

Qrash said:


> Putting your 3.5 inch drive into the 5.25 inch bay will clean up the space between the front panel and the motherboard, especially if it allows you to remove the drive cage that is behind the front fan.
> 
> Increasing airflow to graphics cards has been a frequent desire from owners of this case. Some have replaced the front fan with other models to increase airflow. Balancing the noise of the front fan against the noise from the graphic card cooler is the challenge.


Thank you for the response, unfortunately I've already purchase another AP180. Is the AP 180 not effective enough? If so what other 180mm fan would you suggest?

I was actually thinking about using a PCI-E mount fan exhaust to remove the heat from the GPU, do you think it's recommended to do this?

Cheers.


----------



## skingun

Does anyone know if Silverstone sell parts for this case? I'm resurrecting the case as a NAS project but can't find my original HDD cage.


----------



## skingun

Silverstone Europe Support is excellent. Sent them an email and was replied to with a quotation for the part in less than 1 hour. Great job!


----------



## a5ian300zx

I upgraded parts on my case to the following: 

1) Upgraded the front ports to USB 3.0 
2) Upgraded the side panel to a window version

I also have mine as follows: Note i do not game at all and wanted mine to be more quiet so noise levels are important to me. 

1) Front fan replaced with Phobya G-Silent 180mm (much quieter than the standard one)
2) Sound damping form on side of window case and other panel 
3) Rear fan is Enermax T.B Silence 12cm

I also have my PSU set in exhaust position to help with any heat in the case and have the HDD case removed and a front istarusa 3 x 3.5 HDD bay also have a single one to. 

The GPU I has been swapped from Palit Jetstream 1080Ti to a EVGA 1080Ti SC Black which is quiet with custom fan curves.

Before air cooling I had a custom waterloop setup with a 120mm Black Ice Rad, Aquacomputer Res with D5 adjustable pump and custom jet EK CPU block which I removed.


----------



## a5ian300zx

here is a old pic of my custom water loop.


----------



## xtacdk

Hi, I have recently purchased this case, because it looks it is still the best mATX case for my needs - I wanted a compact, high performance machine with internal 5.25 dvd drive, card reader and room for at least 3 3.5 hard drives. I realize that this thread is pretty dead but I figured i'd ask anyway. However I intend to use it for my future build, so it will spend rest of the year in a box.



Can anyone recommend me a good, futureproof CPU aircooler? I thought about Le Grand Macho RT/Dark Rock Pro 4/NH D15S. The requirement is that a cooler should not block any PCIE slots. Perhaps is it viable to cool the CPU passively, and rely on the 180mm front intake to cool the heatsink itself? What about the rear 120mm fan mount? Leave it empty, use it as exhaust or maybe intake? GPU should be blower or open style? This case seems to offer a lot of opportunities to make efficient cooling, but it is hard to see which one would be most efficient. I am sure this was discussed a lot in the past, but there are so many pages in this thread...


I also considered adding some silencing foam on case panels (SST-SF01), though I am unsure whether they would conflict with beefier CPU heatsinks.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Qrash

xtacdk said:


> Can anyone recommend me a good, futureproof CPU aircooler? I thought about Le Grand Macho RT/Dark Rock Pro 4/NH D15S. The requirement is that a cooler should not block any PCIE slots. Perhaps is it viable to cool the CPU passively, and rely on the 180mm front intake to cool the heatsink itself? What about the rear 120mm fan mount? Leave it empty, use it as exhaust or maybe intake? GPU should be blower or open style? This case seems to offer a lot of opportunities to make efficient cooling, but it is hard to see which one would be most efficient. I am sure this was discussed a lot in the past, but there are so many pages in this thread...


First, welcome to the Club! The Temjin TJ08-E is an excellent case. With careful planning, I'm sure you will be happy with it.

The Dark Rock Pro 4 is the least wide of the 3 heatsinks you listed at 136 mm so it should have the least chance of blocking the first PCI-E slot. The NH-D15S is 150 mm wide and there were some issues with it being very close to the graphics card PCB in the first slot. Maybe I'm thinking of the older non "S" model. The D15S has an asymmetric design that is supposed to improve compatibility. Noctua provides a motherboard compatibility page that you should check (https://noctua.at/en/nh-d15s.html?comp=1). The Le Grand Macho RT is listed at 152 mm.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

xtacdk said:


> Hi, I have recently purchased this case, because it looks it is still the best mATX case for my needs - I wanted a compact, high performance machine with internal 5.25 dvd drive, card reader and room for at least 3 3.5 hard drives. I realize that this thread is pretty dead but I figured i'd ask anyway. However I intend to use it for my future build, so it will spend rest of the year in a box.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good, futureproof CPU aircooler? I thought about Le Grand Macho RT/Dark Rock Pro 4/NH D15S. The requirement is that a cooler should not block any PCIE slots. Perhaps is it viable to cool the CPU passively, and rely on the 180mm front intake to cool the heatsink itself? What about the rear 120mm fan mount? Leave it empty, use it as exhaust or maybe intake? GPU should be blower or open style? This case seems to offer a lot of opportunities to make efficient cooling, but it is hard to see which one would be most efficient. I am sure this was discussed a lot in the past, but there are so many pages in this thread...
> 
> 
> I also considered adding some silencing foam on case panels (SST-SF01), though I am unsure whether they would conflict with beefier CPU heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Welcome!

It is easily the best mATX case in regards to cooling potential, price and looks at least in my humble opinion. 

Qrashes advice is great. I had a Noctua U12S with zero compatibility issues using an AM4 socket board. The compatibility checker on Noctuas website will answer any compatibility concerns with a cooler! 

Enjoy building in the TJ08-E! 
Just built a system for a client in one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dasa

Just replaced the GTX1070 with a Radeon VII.
The 1070 had ~1mm free space and the Radeon VII is ~2mm longer so there is a little pressure on it from the fan.

Going to ask the local engineering place about making a new bracket for the EK VGA-HF Supreme today.


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

Dasa said:


> Just replaced the GTX1070 with a Radeon VII.
> 
> The 1070 had ~1mm free space and the Radeon VII is ~2mm longer so there is a little pressure on it from the fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to ask the local engineering place about making a new bracket for the EK VGA-HF Supreme today.



Nice build! 

I’ve just got myself a VII too and man it is a card! Enjoy the hardware 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abula

In any TJ08-E owner is considering changing the fan due to usage, Silverstone released a PWM version of the AP181, Silverstone AP183


----------



## aerial

LD01 case mentioned here. I guess this is some sort of successor, since it is matx, inverted, and just slightly bigger volume.
Much better gpu conditions in this case, as top has 2x140 vents.
My take on it:


----------



## vicyo

aerial said:


> LD01 case mentioned here. I guess this is some sort of successor, since it is matx, inverted, and just slightly bigger volume.
> Much better gpu conditions in this case, as top has 2x140 vents.
> My take on it:


The first time I see a fellow LD01 owner here  , I thought this case would be a lot more popular due to the scarcity of matx cases these days.

The LD01 isn't that much bigger, but you can definitely feel the size difference on the desk mainly due to the front glass spacing necessary for the fans to breathe.

Did you have any issues with any of your side panels rails? It seems that the glass on mine is slipping from the rails at the very edge.


----------



## aerial

I think it is some sort of glue they use, i definitely see thin layer of glue, similar to your picture. But I don't think glass panel is moving, it is just adhesive, probably caused by heat, because I can see that only at the motherboard side.
You can try switching panels, since they are identical and see if it happens with other panel as well.

edit:

with more powerful gpu:


----------



## Mampus

Hi, it’s been long time since I posted here. Just want to ask a simple question: How we can make TJ-08e more silent? I do think my PSU is the culprit, but I also want to know if we install sound absorbing material, how much do we expect this to work properly? Thank you! 😄


----------



## Dasa

A little maybe but not much.
I removed the fan cover on my Seasonic XP 1050 to make it a little quieter but I can still clearly hear the fan when it starts


----------



## chibi

Hey does anyone have experience working with the EK SBay single slot res / ddc combo with this case? Just wondering how it is for noise and bleeding purposes. I'm debating to go with the Dual Bay D5 res or Single Bay DDC from EKWB.


----------



## chibi

wiski said:


> Okay, here is the IMGUR album with all the pictures of the process and descriptions of what's going on, as well as testing results at the bottom.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/2MOnF
> 
> End result:


Hey there, what size of rivets did you use to transfer the upper panel of the KL06B to the TJ08?


----------



## GHADthc

Lately I've been contemplating taking two TJ08-E's and merging them into one, taller case, capable of fitting a Phobya 400 in the front of it, and probably replacing the mobo tray with a HPTX capable tray (just to fill up the space).

Has anyone attempted this before with TJ08-E's?


----------



## Skoobs

skingun said:


> Does anyone know if Silverstone sell parts for this case? I'm resurrecting the case as a NAS project but can't find my original HDD cage.


hey buddy, if you cant find yours, hit me up. I have one I can send you for just the cost of shipping.


----------



## casemace

Trying to decide between the TJ08-e or the KL06... 

Components :
- m-ATX m-board
- small form factor workstation gpu
- 1 ssd + 1 hdd - will not be installing more than two drives
- optical drive



Planning on only air cooling with stock cpu cooler & adding a 120mm rear fan ... ( no oc ) 



Which case would you guys recommend for this type of build? Thanks!


----------



## 161029

Silverstone RL08. I think that's the best of Silverstone's mATX cases right now especially for air cooling because you can have top intakes which push air directly into the GPU. The TJ08, KL06, and PS07 all have the card pretty close to the top mount PSU and the front fans are trying to blow air perpendicular to the GPU fans.

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/wd...w-rgb-microatx-mini-tower-case-sst-rl08bw-rgb

Only annoying thing with this case is that the front panel dust filter needs the front panel to be removed to access it, and it's kind of double filtering with the front mesh and the dust filter. Then again, the TJ08 and KL06 are both like that. Can't really remove the filter here though because the right side of the front panel is vented and not filtered.


----------



## casemace

Thanks for the feedback... I considered the RL but have ruled it out due to the full tg side panel & slightly bigger size... I am upgrading from a Rosewill Line-M so it seems like any of these cases would be an upgrade.... The only two I have found to be decent contenders as far as dimensions & visual appeal are the 2 I mentioned... Do you know if the KL06 front panel buttons and inputs are tethered to the panel or attached to the chassis?


----------



## 161029

Probably the TJ08-E then. You could probably get similar performance in the KL06 with good fans but I would guess the TJ08-E would come out quieter at the same volume. Might want to buy an AP183 then if you want PWM control.


----------



## casemace

I'd probably want to use the stock fan for a while, especially considering the current price of the case....I was waiting to see what other m-ATX offerings will be available, but it seems like the m-ATX direction is shifting towards more flashy cases.... I was wondering which case would have better thermal performance with only the stock fan(s) and the addition of an exhaust fan... thanks for the recommendation:


----------



## 161029

Unfortunately mATX is a dying breed. ATX and mITX boards will get proper VRMs but mATX boards are more or less left out to dry. As a result, there's a lower demand for mATX cases.

The stock AP181 is still great. 183 just adds PWM control, reduces max speed, and has a more efficient motor (i.e. draws less current). Performance wise they should be the same when speed matched since it doesn't look like the impeller or air guide were changed.


----------



## casemace

Great, Thanks: Ya seems to be the case.... Also considered the PS07 for a minute, but its difficult to choose it over the TJ08-e especially when the current prices are 100+ for the PS07... Does the TJ08-e include a bracket to mount the 3.5 hdd to one of the optical bays? Was considering removing the Drive cage because seems unnecessary for only 2 drives & small GPU that wouldn't utilize the top of the cage as support...


----------



## 161029

There's the 3.5" bay under the cage which can mount one (the one with a front panel cutout for 3.5" bay devices like certain card readers). That isn't removed when the cage is removed.

For a second one...don't think so.

The cage isn't very restrictive so I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## casemace

That's perfect... So both drives would be mounted right there without any additional mods or adapters... Also noticed a mod earlier in this thread where someone used the 5.25 bay cover as a faceplate for their optical drive... Is there any more info on that mod that you are aware of?


----------



## 161029

No idea on that. You'd need to ask the person who posted it if they're still around.

You should be able to mount 1x3.5" and 1x2.5" without modding when the 4x3.5" drive cage is removed.

https://silverstonetek.com/downloads/Manual/case/Multi-TJ08-E-Manual.pdf

Page 8/52.


----------



## casemace

Thanks for all your help: Noticed the manual suggests to orient PSU fan downwards... Any reason not to orient the PSU fan towards the case top vent ?


----------



## 161029

casemace said:


> Thanks for all your help: Noticed the manual suggests to orient PSU fan downwards... Any reason not to orient the PSU fan towards the case top vent ?


No reason. Honestly just bad advice from the manual.

The positive pressure setup with the front fan as intake is enough to quickly push hot air out of the case. Silverstone also vents their expansion slot brackets to make it easier for the air to be pushed out, although ideally the entire back panel should more or less be gone outside of the things needed to screw down expansion cards and clip in the rear I/O bracket.

Having the downward facing PSU is more or less a pure detriment since it will fight the GPU for air, increasing GPU temps and also PSU temps by giving the PSU the potential for drawing in warmer air from something else.


----------



## Dasa

PSU facing down would help draw heat out of the case.

Down side is if you run the system fanless at idle the PSU will get hotter and likely Start it's fan intermittently like my xp1050 does.


----------



## casemace

Seems more reasonable to just orient the PSU fan toward the top vent and utilize a rear exhaust fan to help draw out any heat...


----------



## Dasa

Due to the case being inverted the rear fan is under the GPU so it will mostly be helping to cool the CPU while the GPU heat will rise up and mostly be pushed out around the PCI-E slots by the positive pressure created by the 180mm fan or if the PSU is facing down it can also be sucked out by it.


----------



## casemace

Thanks for the suggestions:


----------



## casemace

Finished a build in the TJ08-e... 

This case is somewhat challenging but also rewarding... Highly recommended for anyone looking for a capable system in a small & sleek footprint; Almost went with the KL06, but what sold the TJ08-e was the single intake fan, all aluminum ( vs plastic ) front panel, and horizontal orientation of the front I/O.... Lots of room for cable management, but there is definitely an order of operations as far as connections go... The removable MB tray is awesome... Really easy to replace & very convenient for a case this tight; Not sure if this was Silverstone's creation, but the CPU fan support is ingenious... Not even using an aftermarket cooler, but using the support anyway because of how cool it is....One disappointment regarding the front fan connector is that its missing an adapter of some sort to plug it in directly to the power supply ( not a deal breaker) .... Highly recommend this case even with all the newer cases available today;


----------



## Dasa

So instead of getting a mount for the EK VGA HF I ended up making a 8 bolt bracket using the old pure silver Storm G5 and the Radeon VII temperatures with it are outstanding although sensitive to pump speeds.
Unfortunately I had to put the grill back on the PSU fan increasing it's noise and the only tube I had that could make the bend was some stained old Tygon so while it is not as pretty as it used to be it does the job.
Finally hooked up the external Rad Thermochill PA120.4 with shroud and 4x120 1850RPM gentle Typhoons.
System runs fanless at idle in cold weather and on warm days one of the 180mm fans kicks in at ~500RPM to prevent the XP1050 fan occasionally cutting in at idle which makes a fair bit of noise now that the grill is back on.

As mentioned in a previous post a few pages back the GPU is a very tight fit with the two fans there is a bit of pressure on it.
Yes that is a pink peg helping to stop kinks...
Fan over the RAM is needed to keep 4x8GB stable at 1.48v 360014-15-15 as stability drops as it nears 50c while the fan over the GPU may not be needed but it makes sure the VRM stay nice and cool.
Recently swapped my [email protected] 1.38v with a friends [email protected] 1.35v -1AVX.


----------



## iamdjango

Hi All,

It's been a while but I recently upgraded my PS07B from 2015 with Intel's I9-10980XE on a EVGA X299 Micro ATX 2.

Hopefully it will inspire others as this thread did me


----------



## chibi

That's a lot of CPU power and cooling for such a tight case! Bravo


----------



## Aenra

Damn dude, where to start..
- Alphacool rads. Nothing more need be said.
- Alphacool VP-6 series pump. Likewise.
- Ridiculously expensive but hey, are they not hyped! fans that are useless in this rig, given the particular rad. A better rad with significantly cheaper fans would have allowed for an equally quiet (if not even quieter) rig; and for less money on top.
- Thermalfake fittings detected.
- Dead on Arrival, ridiculously over-priced CPU that consumes ludicrous amounts of power, has security holes and goes with equally over-priced mobos to match; because why not! Someone has to buy them!

+1 on the case though 

Edit: Before size limitations are mentioned, and for the same or less money, fitting just fine:

https://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EPYC3251D4I-2T#Specifications
https://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=EPYC3101D4I-2T#Specifications
https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X399M Taichi/index.asp

For a ridiculously lesser amount of money and still rocking up to 16 cores of awesomeness:

https://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=X470D4U2-2T#Specifications
https://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=X470D4U#Specifications
Or any other off the shelf, consumer-oriented latest gen micro/mini board; which do exist, in loads. But, sure, it's a free world.


----------



## iamdjango

Everyone have their own requirements.

You didn't ask what the radiators are (Phobya G-Changer V2), the FPI (10), how much they cost (£27) or the speed at which I run the fans. All play a part in performance. The rads aren't the best but not bad either. Not sure what's wrong with the pump, it was cheaper that other PWM D5s I could find and to me one D5 is the same as any other. Maybe you have something against Alphacool products?

The fans were expensive yes but not compared to the total cost of the upgrade and have great acoustic properties and the right balance of static pressure and flow for low end FPI rads. The fittings are all XSPC apart from the Thermaltake quick release. One of the better ones from me personal experience given you have to twist to release and it's compact size. 

As for AMD, X399 motherboard cost twice what this EVGA does (and I would argue the EVGA board is better) and AM4 is dual channel. If you combine the price of the MB (£150 vs £300) and CPU (£1050 vs £1300 for the 3860X), the Intel was cheaper and has a more mature platform. Then there's the ability to overclock the i9 at the cost of power consumption. Finally my workloads run faster on Intel (higher single core IPC, icc and avx-512).

Just because it doesn't make sense to you doesn't mean it doesn't make sense to others


----------



## Dasa

Nice build 
Is that a in line filter or just a flow meter?


----------



## iamdjango

It's a Innovatek particle filter with 150μm cartridge. Found it to be great in another build (where I had flux issues with some EK rads no matter how much I flushed them) and pretty much makes the loop maintenance free. Hardly reduces flow rate too (~2-5l/h reduction). Would highly recommend them. Plus there's less risk of blockages like smaller in-line filters causing a leak.

I was thinking of adding a flow meter permanently to the loop but there wasn't much room for it. I tested with one using the quick release connector and get around 150l/h at full speed and around 80l/h at 53% where the pump makes the least noise.


----------



## VeritronX

Isn't that the pump that was "inspired" by the D5 but isn't one and manufacturer's put out warnings saying it's not compatible with their stuff, and a bunch of people had them just straight up die on them in a short period of time after launch?

No fault with the xspc fittings or rads though, and the thermaltake qdc might be ok.. I doubt they made it themselves so it could be a decent one with ****ty rebranding instead possibly, like the swiftech cpu block they sell. I bought the EK ones myself because they are straight up industrial ones being sold by ek, not even being rebranded.. (CPC makes them iirc) same ones they used on their predator and mlc lines but in black.


----------



## iamdjango

Not sure but maybe that's the cheaper 7 series with the black housing? The 6 series I found on offer looks identical to my other D5s, I assume it's just a rebranded Laing.


----------



## casemace

Does the power led continue blinking even after the pc is shut down for anyone else with a TJ08-e ?


----------



## 161029

casemace said:


> Does the power led continue blinking even after the pc is shut down for anyone else with a TJ08-e ?


That's controlled by your motherboard. Might want to check your BIOS/UEFI to see if there's something to control that.


----------



## casemace

HybridCore said:


> That's controlled by your motherboard. Might want to check your BIOS/UEFI to see if there's something to control that.



Thanks, that's what I suspected also... Could you point to a general direction as to where that type of setting is usually nested?


----------



## 161029

casemace said:


> Thanks, that's what I suspected also... Could you point to a general direction as to where that type of setting is usually nested?


Unfortunately that's beyond me. Best to just explore and, if that doesn't help, Google.


----------



## casemace

Might be a little off-topic but possibly helpful for those who experience a similar issue: 



If you shut down your system & the power led continues to blink/flash, these settings might resolve it for you: 

This combination worked for me, but it might be different for you depending on your BIOS/UEFI & OS...


For Windows: 

1>Power Options>Advanced Power Options>Sleep Dropdown>Allow Hybrid Sleep Dropdown> Set to Disabled
2>UEFI Settings >Advanced>Onboard Devices Configuration>Turn On LED in S5 Setting> Set to Disabled


These settings did not affect putting the pc to sleep & waking the pc up from sleep... As far as shut down time, it seems to be quicker, & there is no noticeable difference to startup time.... 



Side Note: This might be common knowledge, but just in case; For the TJ08-e front panel connectors, Black is " - " & all the other colored wires are the " + " , The " + " also have an arrow indicator on the plastic shroud to identify their " + " polarity:


----------



## Dasa

Swapped out the original AP181 fan with a AP183 PWM and chopped out the tabs for smaller fans in front of the AP181 white fan blade tips which where creating some turbulence noise.


----------



## Nebulus

Hello,


i found this nice Thread and want to show you my Setting 


ITs a 5700XTA / [email protected] / 



The Temparatures and Noise Levels are Great. The 5700XTA is @ 930mV/1800MHz/40%Fan at Load = Good Noise Level @ 1600 upm


----------



## s12-addict

bump from the grave from a new tj08 owner.

I had no Idea They were still making this case, and during an upgrade cycle I've ordered a tj08b-e after being pretty let down with the modern direction of cases that have no external bays, only support 0-2 3.5" drives and so forth. It won't get here for a week or more so I cannot directly measure it.

I am a little concerned however that the 180MM fan may not have enough static pressure to push air through a fully populated drive cage, and still have enough force and directional to push through a Passive Heat sink and provide my blower 2070s with enough air.

I looked but could not find if someone had tried replacing the stock AP 181mm fan with a grid of four 92MM fans ?

The Stock AP fan has a max of around 100CFM at "34dba" for what its worth, though I suspect it actually flows less with the filter in place.
4 NF-a9 Fans (4x46CFM) for a total of 184CFM at a "23DBA" seems like it would be a worthy upgrade, and they can be run at 80% PWM for around 140CFM @ "17dba" and still produce more static pressure than the AP181.

Accounting for the rubber pads on the fans this would be about a 185mmx185mm fan arrangement, and would require cutting out the original fan cut out thats mostly circular to prevent it from overlapping the grid of fans, But unsure if it would actually fit in place, or if the AP181 is "wedged in there"


----------



## Qrash

s12-addict said:


> bump from the grave from a new tj08 owner.
> 
> I had no Idea They were still making this case, and during an upgrade cycle I've ordered a tj08b-e after being pretty let down with the modern direction of cases that have no external bays, only support 0-2 3.5" drives and so forth. It won't get here for a week or more so I cannot directly measure it.
> 
> I am a little concerned however that the 180MM fan may not have enough static pressure to push air through a fully populated drive cage, and still have enough force and directional to push through a Passive Heat sink and provide my blower 2070s with enough air.
> 
> I looked but could not find if someone had tried replacing the stock AP 181mm fan with a grid of four 92MM fans ?
> 
> The Stock AP fan has a max of around 100CFM at "34dba" for what its worth, though I suspect it actually flows less with the filter in place.
> 4 NF-a9 Fans (4x46CFM) for a total of 184CFM at a "23DBA" seems like it would be a worthy upgrade, and they can be run at 80% PWM for around 140CFM @ "17dba" and still produce more static pressure than the AP181.
> 
> Accounting for the rubber pads on the fans this would be about a 185mmx185mm fan arrangement, and would require cutting out the original fan cut out thats mostly circular to prevent it from overlapping the grid of fans, But unsure if it would actually fit in place, or if the AP181 is "wedged in there"


I don't recall anyone making this change. FYI, this webpage : Adding Decibels has a calculator at the bottom for adding together multiple sound sources.

I know there are mounting holes for a single 140 mm fan, but not for a 2x2 arrangement of 92 mm fans. One other factor is fan thickness: the AP181 is 32 mm thick whereas most 92 mm fans are 25 mm thick. So standard 92 mm fans will fit thickness-wise, but 4 fans will be 4 mm taller and wider. 

Good luck and keep us posted on your results.


----------



## s12-addict

Qrash said:


> I don't recall anyone making this change. FYI, this webpage : Adding Decibels has a calculator at the bottom for adding together multiple sound sources.
> 
> I know there are mounting holes for a single 140 mm fan, but not for a 2x2 arrangement of 92 mm fans. One other factor is fan thickness: the AP181 is 32 mm thick whereas most 92 mm fans are 25 mm thick. So standard 92 mm fans will fit thickness-wise, but 4 fans will be 4 mm taller and wider.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted on your results.


Thats a pretty helpful tool. Its been many a moon since I had any physics courses that dealt with acoustical power. But that still puts the output at 80% with 4 of those fans as 40% more airflow, at 24dba or so which IIRC 10DBA is a perception of double the increase in volume to the human ear. This could be pretty good (albeit expensive) if I am seeing some thermal issues or noise issues.

Case got shipped out this evening so fairly soon I should be able to see how well this idea would work (or not)


----------



## Mampus

After 5 or 6 years owning this case, I do think that this case is my #1 all-time favorite mATX cases (RV02-E for ATX cases and FTZ01 (not the E) for ITX). The combination of quirkiness when building in this case, understated look, somewhat small-ish (size-wise, compared to other mATX, and to some extent, 'huge' ITX), and overall satisfaction when you done working in this case is something truly beautiful to experience with. In fact, I'll still use this case for my next upgrade (after processor and GPU stock came back to normal of course).

If you still use 3.5 inch and 2.5 inch drive in this case, and you have short PSU (mine is 140mm. SFX/-L will be better of course), *Icy Dock FLEX-FIT Trio MB343SP* should be high on your list. This thing converts 1 (one) 5.25 inch bay to 1 (one) 3.5 inch and 2 (two) 2.5 inch bay. Really handy when your motherboard doesn't come with M.2 slot. I do think that placing your harddrive in GPU support bracket will impede the airflow of that amazing 180mm AP fan. I'm still using it, as my GPU is over 240mm long. It honestly one of the best thoughtful thing in this case imo, alongside that heatsink support, perfectly support my Cryorig H7 well.

However...

I do have some question about the fan. Should I 'upgrade' the fan to AP183 *IF* my goal is to make it quieter (both in dB and motor noise)?. I read that AP181 use Sleeve Bearing, and AP183 use Double Ball Bearing, and I read that DBB is superior in terms of noise. Can anyone with this case have tried and compare AP181 (stock) vs AP183 in this case? 

Thank you for asnwering my question


----------



## Dasa

I have a old AP181 a FM181 and a AP183 but from memory the biggest improvement to noise came from hacking out those smaller fan tabs on the TJ08-EW that sat in front of the blades but I will see if I can make the time to compare the fans for you.


----------



## s12-addict

s12-addict said:


> Thats a pretty helpful tool. Its been many a moon since I had any physics courses that dealt with acoustical power. But that still puts the output at 80% with 4 of those fans as 40% more airflow, at 24dba or so which IIRC 10DBA is a perception of double the increase in volume to the human ear. This could be pretty good (albeit expensive) if I am seeing some thermal issues or noise issues.
> 
> Case got shipped out this evening so fairly soon I should be able to see how well this idea would work (or not)


I could not figure out anyway to get 4 nf-a9's to fit in the case due to the extra width. Though its so far looking like I may not need to have them. I moved over my non-raid drives and most of the system and have been running it with temps almost the same as open air.



Mampus said:


> I do have some question about the fan. Should I 'upgrade' the fan to AP183 *IF* my goal is to make it quieter (both in dB and motor noise)?. I read that AP181 use Sleeve Bearing, and AP183 use Double Ball Bearing, and I read that DBB is superior in terms of noise. Can anyone with this case have tried and compare AP181 (stock) vs AP183 in this case?
> 
> Thank you for asnwering my question


Usually speaking, all other things held constant a BB fan is going to be louder than a good journal bearing fan. The BB though is probably going to have a longer life span. 

The value to the AP183 is the PWM letting you run it at a lower speed easily compared to the 3pin on the 181 ( which seems to have a pretty high start voltage requirement. "low" on the switch corresponds to about 790 RPM, playing with voltages in bios the lowest I can get the fan is about 700rpm even before it wont start without a push. anything below around 7v or so wont run my 181. Odd coming from 120mm GT's that spin with as little as 3.2ish volts.


----------



## CAA

Hey first time poster here! I've been looking into SFF cases and stumbled onto the Silverstone TJ08E and I love it's well thought out design that still works in this modern age. Can the Noctua NF A20 fit into the 180mm Air Penetrator's place?

Also I'm looking to buy a TJ08T-E but in Titanium color (not the black that everyone seems to sell so its been a near impossible task). Located in the USA. If anyone is offering there's up for sale I'd love a PM!


----------



## Mampus

First of all, thank you all for replying to my question.

Couple weeks ago, I decided to bought Noctua A12x15 to use as an exhaust (it helps lower my GPU temp when running Unigen benchmark compared to no exhaust (about 6 deg. C decrease). One of the accessories that you get in that fan is L.N.A (Low Noise Adapter). I decided to use it for the stock AP181 fan. 

To my surprise, the speed selector/switch for that fan is reversed! Up for low RPM (around 600 I think) and down for high RPM (around 900). Even crazier is that, the motor noise is also lower in 900RPM compared to 600RPM (and it obviously move more air. I put my hand above the GPU support bracket to 'feel' the air). This is pretty much no brainer for me, and I don't think I'll need new fan after this (unless that AP181 dies after serving me for so long, probably I'll buy it again).

Thank you


----------



## baconcow

I couldn't find an answer when searching.

I have this case with an ASUS Rampage IV Gene motherboard, i7 3930k processor, and nVidia GTX 690 video card. Today, I noticed my Corsair H80 with yellowish crust near the top of the pipes nearest the fan. I have not opened it in at least a few years and have not noticed anything abnormal other than a slight heat increase recently. It looks to have leaked. I want to replace it with a Noctua NH-D14 air cooler (now discontinued) which apparently fits the LG2011-0 socket. I am concerned about the clearance between the nVidia GTX 690 GPU. Does anyone, by any chance, have a similar build or know if this would fit? I saw a build with a 680 years ago, but I cannot remember how it fit and cannot find the image in this thread anymore.

Thanks.


----------



## GHADthc

s12-addict said:


> I could not figure out anyway to get 4 nf-a9's to fit in the case due to the extra width. Though its so far looking like I may not need to have them. I moved over my non-raid drives and most of the system and have been running it with temps almost the same as open air.
> 
> 
> Usually speaking, all other things held constant a BB fan is going to be louder than a good journal bearing fan. The BB though is probably going to have a longer life span.
> 
> The value to the AP183 is the PWM letting you run it at a lower speed easily compared to the 3pin on the 181 ( which seems to have a pretty high start voltage requirement. "low" on the switch corresponds to about 790 RPM, playing with voltages in bios the lowest I can get the fan is about 700rpm even before it wont start without a push. anything below around 7v or so wont run my 181. Odd coming from 120mm GT's that spin with as little as 3.2ish volts.


Scroll down on this page, and you can see how it was done by me, with those exact fans: * * Ways to Better Cooling; Airflow, Cooler & Fan...


----------



## chibi

I used a D15S in my TJ08 and it fit the GPU slot with a lot of space to spare. You can consider that if the D14 does not fit.


----------



## baconcow

chibi said:


> I used a D15S in my TJ08 and it fit the GPU slot with a lot of space to spare. You can consider that if the D14 does not fit.


Does the D15S provide more clearance where the GPU is? How tall is it? I remember reading the D15 (non-S version) was at the height limit of 165 mm. I have 4 sticks of low-profile RAM, so hopefully, this provides adequate performance. Is the S version just a modified version of the D15?


----------



## D-EJ915

baconcow said:


> Does the D15S provide more clearance where the GPU is? How tall is it? I remember reading the D15 (non-S version) was at the height limit of 165 mm. I have 4 sticks of low-profile RAM, so hopefully, this provides adequate performance. Is the S version just a modified version of the D15?


S version is offset so it provides clearance like a 120mm cooler and you can use the first pcie slot which d15 normally blocks. I have used mine with no issues on x79, x99, x299. Another pretty good cooler for these sockets is the Scythe Fuma 2 though it is not quite as good it is still quiet and does a good job.


----------



## chibi

D-EJ915 is correct. It's the same height, but they move it a bit higher from the first PCIe slot so you have more GPU clearance. Also, low profile ram will fit underneath it just fine. Even some taller Trident Z has a few cm of clearance as well.


----------



## dansi

s12-addict said:


> bump from the grave from a new tj08 owner.
> 
> I had no Idea They were still making this case, and during an upgrade cycle I've ordered a tj08b-e after being pretty let down with the modern direction of cases that have no external bays, only support 0-2 3.5" drives and so forth. It won't get here for a week or more so I cannot directly measure it.
> 
> I am a little concerned however that the 180MM fan may not have enough static pressure to push air through a fully populated drive cage, and still have enough force and directional to push through a Passive Heat sink and provide my blower 2070s with enough air.
> 
> I looked but could not find if someone had tried replacing the stock AP 181mm fan with a grid of four 92MM fans ?
> 
> The Stock AP fan has a max of around 100CFM at "34dba" for what its worth, though I suspect it actually flows less with the filter in place.
> 4 NF-a9 Fans (4x46CFM) for a total of 184CFM at a "23DBA" seems like it would be a worthy upgrade, and they can be run at 80% PWM for around 140CFM @ "17dba" and still produce more static pressure than the AP181.
> 
> Accounting for the rubber pads on the fans this would be about a 185mmx185mm fan arrangement, and would require cutting out the original fan cut out thats mostly circular to prevent it from overlapping the grid of fans, But unsure if it would actually fit in place, or if the AP181 is "wedged in there"


instead of hackin, just replace with AP183, those are power!


----------



## baconcow

D-EJ915 said:


> S version is offset so it provides clearance like a 120mm cooler and you can use the first pcie slot which d15 normally blocks. I have used mine with no issues on x79, x99, x299. Another pretty good cooler for these sockets is the Scythe Fuma 2 though it is not quite as good it is still quiet and does a good job.





chibi said:


> D-EJ915 is correct. It's the same height, but they move it a bit higher from the first PCIe slot so you have more GPU clearance. Also, low profile ram will fit underneath it just fine. Even some taller Trident Z has a few cm of clearance as well.


Thanks for the responses. With the ASUS Rampage IV Gene, I can only put the GTX 690 into one of the slots, but the other is far too close to the top of the case that it would likely either press against the fan or not fit at all. I cannot seem to find the Fuma 2 from Amazon Canada (without paying a ton to buy one from Japan). Amazon Canada seems to have a lot of the Noctua cases, including the now discontinued D14 ($100 CAD), D15 ($110 CAD), D15S ($100 CAD), and D15S chromax.Black ($120 CAD). All pretty close in price. I would prefer having the option of two fans, not sure it would even fit though. Maybe I'll take a photo of the inside, tomorrow.


----------



## D-EJ915

The D15S comes with a 2nd set of clips if you want to attach a 2nd fan purchased separately.


----------



## Qrash

baconcow said:


> Thanks for the responses. With the ASUS Rampage IV Gene, I can only put the GTX 690 into one of the slots, but the other is far too close to the top of the case that it would likely either press against the fan or not fit at all. I cannot seem to find the Fuma 2 from Amazon Canada (without paying a ton to buy one from Japan). Amazon Canada seems to have a lot of the Noctua cases, including the now discontinued D14 ($100 CAD), D15 ($110 CAD), D15S ($100 CAD), and D15S chromax.Black ($120 CAD). All pretty close in price. I would prefer having the option of two fans, not sure it would even fit though. Maybe I'll take a photo of the inside, tomorrow.


Newegg Canada has the Scythe Fuma 2 for $130.49 with free shipping from the US. I don't know about Customs fees.


----------



## Mampus

If you want dual fan, tower style air cooler, I do think that Noctua U12A is worth considering. Sadly, in Noctua's Motherboard compatibility list website, I can't find the compatibility for your motherboard (Asus Rampage IV Gene) 

Speaking about fans, anybody tries the newest 180mm fan, the 184i Pro?


----------



## s12-addict

GHADthc said:


> Scroll down on this page, and you can see how it was done by me, with those exact fans: * * Ways to Better Cooling; Airflow, Cooler & Fan...


Thanks. That seems like a good ticket.
Going to have to do something as only 9 months in, only using the PC on the low 700rpm setting the fan starting to tickatickaticka constantly like the bearing is already toast.
My home office is about 33DBA average with an air cleaner running, so all I can hear is the slight wirr of my GPU's squirrel cage fan, and the ap181 ticking away like a flat tappet.


dansi said:


> instead of hackin, just replace with AP183, those are power!


That's the thing, I don't seem to need the extra airflow, Just silence.


Mampus said:


> Speaking about fans, anybody tries the newest 180mm fan, the 184i Pro?


It should work but its louder than the the AP181 and 183 at the same fan speeds probably due to the blade shape and lack of center cone over the hub area, just based on the spec sheets.
The only video review of this fan on YouTube has it clicking at every RPM level for some reason from the hub motor. Golf ball, sharkfin(zalman made a lot of these), dimple blades have been toyed with on PC fans for decades and they don't really solve much, Hub motor hum, Blade attack angle, Blade count, length and curvature of blade etc all make a lot more difference to the sound than a dimple blade will.


----------



## Cory

I purchased a Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-18 180mm fan and it's a lot quieter than the AP183. I haven't done any thermal tests with it, but it is a bit thicker (38 vs 32mm) than the Silverstone fans, so i'd assume it might outperform them in airflow as well. The downside to this, though, is that the hard drive cage no longer fits unless you drill new mounting holes in the bottom of the case.


----------



## Holda29

Hi,

after years sticking with ITX format on SG-13 I decided to go back to my beloved TJ-08E.
But I have a trouble with GPU temperatures. GPU is 3060 Ti Ghost and even on full rpm it reaches 85°C and starts to throttle down the clocks.
What is funny, on the itx build it was hot, but not that it starts to throttle.
What I think is the card is in the loop with the hot air from itself, because it does not have direct access to fresh air and no way to vent enough hot air away.
Do you have simillar experience, or there is something to be done?
Other components are standard, i5 12400 with Spartan 5 and some ram and stuff.

Thanks


----------



## chibi

The TJ08E should be fairly strong in the air flow category. Do you have the rear exhaust fan installed? I remember when I ran mine watercooled with front 180 rad and rear 120 rad, it beat out a lot of newer cases at the time with 240+360 config.


----------



## Holda29

It is very strong at the CPU side, but I am afraid it does not have the capability to vent amount of heat from modern gpu.
Of course I have a outtake fan, but I can feel it does not vent hot air. The hot air is felt behind the gpu.

When I remove the side panel, temperatures drop.


----------



## chibi

How about trying to increase the front fan intake to create a more positive air pressure so the air inside the case gets forced out through the exhaust?


----------



## doctorlexus

Everything is different, but the same... things are more moderner than before... bigger, and yet smaller... it's computers... 

Silverstone TJ08B mATX case rules!!!


----------



## doctorlexus

So yeah, apparently the 184i RGB fan makes some obnoxious noise when speed is reduced via PWM. I'm not sure what the MTBF is for this fan, but I'm guessing it's probably closer to the AP181. Just for reference:

AP181: 15,000 hours
AP182: 50,000 hours
AP183: 70,000 hours

Now, I did try an AP182 in the case, but unfortunately that was a big fail. I thought I was set using the pump header on my MB since it supplies 3A, and the AP182 sucks more current than any of Silverstone's other 180mm fans. Unfortunately, the problem is without the variable speed control knob, DC control via the MB can only adjust the speed between 80-100%. So it's either off or at least 1600RPM. That said, I pulled that fan out and put a 140mm Cooler Master RGB PWM fan in. I wasn't sure what to expect, but it actually looks and works nicely. 

I only hope Silverstone will release a quality 180mm RGB fan in the future, something on par with the AP183, which IMHO in hands down their best quality fan.


----------



## doctorlexus




----------



## TeslaHUN

doctorlexus said:


> So yeah, apparently the 184i RGB fan makes some obnoxious noise when speed is reduced via PWM. I'm not sure what the MTBF is for this fan, but I'm guessing it's probably closer to the AP181. Just for reference:
> 
> AP181: 15,000 hours
> AP182: 50,000 hours
> AP183: 70,000 hours
> 
> Now, I did try an AP182 in the case, but unfortunately that was a big fail. I thought I was set using the pump header on my MB since it supplies 3A, and the AP182 sucks more current than any of Silverstone's other 180mm fans. Unfortunately, the problem is without the variable speed control knob, DC control via the MB can only adjust the speed between 80-100%. So it's either off or at least 1600RPM. That said, I pulled that fan out and put a 140mm Cooler Master RGB PWM fan in. I wasn't sure what to expect, but it actually looks and works nicely.
> 
> I only hope Silverstone will release a quality 180mm RGB fan in the future, something on par with the AP183, which IMHO in hands down their best quality fan.


The new 160mm SST Sharkforce (rgb ) fans might be a good upgrade , it has finally fluid bearing , instead the old and noisy sleeve/ ball bearings. Wish they would add fangrill frame too for focused airflow .But that would be too good to be true .


----------



## doctorlexus

TeslaHUN said:


> The new 160mm SST Sharkforce (rgb ) fans might be a good upgrade , it has finally fluid bearing , instead the old and noisy sleeve/ ball bearings. Wish they would add fangrill frame too for focused airflow .But that would be too good to be true .


I'll give that Sharkforce a try on my CS330 case. It's still got the AP181 in it, which I'm anxious to extract.


----------



## doctorlexus

Got the Sharkforce installed in the CS330. Looks pretty good (****ty picture, sorry); definitely a different look than the Cooler Master in my TJ08. Let me also say I HATE the 6 screws they use to attach the front panel on these cases, and they used different ones on the CS330, which are even worse. Probably a generational "improvement" given they should essentially be the same case aside from the hotswap module.The screws require so much torque to loosen and tighten you wonder if you're crossthreading them while you're rubbing your fingers raw. Ended up using some 3in1 oil on them to help keep my sanity.

I agree with the reviewer, not a fan of the cable connects on the Sharkforce fan. Would rather they have just been hardwired. But as long as I leave them alone, I think they'll be fine. 

As for which fan I like more, I'm not sure. I think I like the color configuration of the Cooler Master more, but the size of the Sharkforce more. That said, the most important thing is the fan holds up over time and doesn't make noise like the POS AP181's they like to include with these cases. BTW, the 15,000 hour lifetime on an AP181 is about 1.7 years continuous, which is about right in my experience, and when my first AP181 started making noise. For anyone with these cases, I highly recommend replacing them with quality PWM fans. The AP183 is a great choice if you don't care about lights. I use a pair of AP183's in my FT04 case, no complaints.


----------

